# Last thing that made you smile?



## luvs

the last two things that made me smile:
first, last night in this class i take, a gal came up after class let out and was admiring my belt and then said, 'you're so fashionable. always so fashionable.' that was so sweet.
lol, i forgot to put, the shirt i was wearing was one i got from my Dad's drawer years ago. i have two of 'em. he got them in the 70's or 80's for free when he bought something from a music plc. and they're pretty much 2 of my favorite shirts now. 
then the next thing that made me smile was reminiscing w/ my Dad about the good 'ole days when i was little and my Parent's were in thier 20's/early 30's and they threw these huge parties. sometimes they were keggers, sometimes they were more formal, but they were always such a good time. we used to have the best time. 
i love being happy.


----------



## texasgirl

Something my dh said, somehow, my hubby can always make me smile! Even when he has ticked me off so bad that I won't talk to him.  )


----------



## GB

The last thing that made me smile was when I woke up this morning. That is rare because I do not wake up happy. Today however I woke up to my wife holding my daughter who was looking at me and smiling. That just put the biggest smile on my face. It was the best way in the world to wake


----------



## middie

this morning when my mom told me she loved me.
i'm gonna hate it when she goes back home.


----------



## corazon

I am not a morning person and am pretty grumpy when my 2 year old starts calling for me.  I walk into his room and he's just so happy to see me, this starts my day off with a smile every morning.


----------



## jkath

Yesterday I had a long conversation with Alix. I pretty much didn't stop smiling the whole time! Quite often we'd say the same thing at the same time. She's as kooky as I am!


----------



## pdswife

I am not a morning person either... once I'm out of bed my day is pretty well ruined.  lol


but... hubby gave me a great hug as he left the office to go to the kitchen to make me coffee.  That's worth a smile or two.


----------



## The Z

*L O L*

I just listened to samples on cdnow from Paul Anka's new 'Rock Swings' album  LOL (thanks, J) - - What a crack-up! 

No disrespect intended, but to hear him croon to 'Jump', 'Smells Like Teen Spirit' and 'Eye of the Tiger' made me laugh out loud... but it IS kinda "cool" in a Sinatra kind of way. No wonder jkath loves Vegas.

.


----------



## licia

My 18 month old grandson said hewo mema, I wuv you. I had been talking to my son on the phone and gs wanted to talk. I smiled but I almost cried for joy.  I'm so happy they all want to talk to me each time.


----------



## IcyMist

Hmmmm took a while for me to smile. Couldn't sleep for the last 2 nights because neighbors are still shooting off fireworks all night until about 2:30 a.m. By then I have given up trying to sleep and get up. Last night I gave up at 12:30 a.m. and got up and found out that I couldn't get on the internet on either my mother's or my computer. I smiled when my nephew came over around noon, fixed it where we could get on internet.  Even when he is a pain, he is a sweet pain.


----------



## kadesma

Last night Cade, his brother Carson and my daughter were to go to dinner with us. At the last minute Ari, called and said Cade was sick..So when we got home I called him to see how he was and to sing him our Mr. Moon song. He was pretty rocky so I said good night and I'd talk to him today. Of course I went to sleep with him on my mind, so this morning  the phone rings waking  from sleep and I jumped up, stubbed my toe tripped over the dog and grabbed the phone and shouted HELLO!!!! Only to hear this little voice say good morning MA  I;m feeling much better, can I come over and swim today   Guess you know I was smiling from ear to ear, even with a stubbed toe 

kadesma


----------



## wasabi

First of all I smiled when DC came back online. Then I got a pm from Ishbel. It's so nice to make friends from all over the world. We have the best of the best on this site.


----------



## callie

I panicked when DC wasn't online...my first time!

I'll try to make this short...my mom/dad (in their 80s) recently rescued a toy manchester terrier.  First time in 30 years they've had a pet.  My dad was keenly opposed to the idea.  However, no dog has ever been loved by 2 people as much as this dog.  My dad came by today with  the "princess" (as I've begun to call her) and they are such pals it made me smile!
Best thing to happen to my parents in a long time!!!


----------



## luvs

my smile today came from you guys' posts. it awesome when other people are happy.
the other thing that last made me smile was talking to my good friend's kiddo on the phone. she always makes me laugh. she just turned three and is at that age where she is just so full of personality. she always says, 'hello, aubrey. what are YOUUUUU do-ing?' and i'll ask her something like, 'did you go on your sliding board today?' and she'll ignore me or set the phone down, lol, then pick it up and start letting me know about her day or about her cat or something. such a cutie.


----------



## Maidrite

I Smile every time I see my Beautiful wife and know she is mine.


----------



## callie

awwww, maidrite, how sweet!


----------



## texasgirl

Maidrite, you big sweety you! THAT made me smile 

Kadesma, that is too sweet too!!


----------



## IcyMist

Me too Maidrite.  Is nice to see a guy not ashamed to let it be known to the whole internet world that he is madly in love with his wife.


----------



## jkath

The Z said:
			
		

> No wonder jkath loves Vegas.


 
yes I do.... .....looking forward to the land of over-excessiveness! Thanks for today's smile, Z!


----------



## buckytom

dw didn't know i was home, and was singing jazz and big band tunes to my son. when i walked upstairs, my smile grew like the cheshire cat's when i saw her teaching him to dance.

today, when he heard a catchy tune, he started stomping his foot up and down with a big grin and the funniest fake laugh.

he also now knows his ears, mouth (sticks out tongue), hair, belly, nip-nips (which is a source of instant giggling), and feet.


----------



## pdswife

Bucky and Maidrite... and the way they love their families!!  It always makes me smile.


----------



## Dove

The town of Fair Oaks where my son moved to has Chickens that run where ever they want to. No, we are not in the country either.He called me today to tell me he was in the park and saw three chickens sleeping so he sat down and one of them let him pet it. Sounds silly but this is the first time he has ever been that close to a chicken..( he is 33 years old..)

Dove


----------



## crewsk

Last night whatching my kids play with the neighbors kids & TC kept our neighbors daughter from getting stung by a hornet. She was about to stick her hand in their newspaper box & TC grabbed her arm to stop her. When he did, it startled the hornet & stung him on the hand. He didn't cry a bit & the little girls mom was ever so thankful because her daughter is allergic to bee stings. Naturally, I was sad that TC got stung but it made me smile because he was thinking of someone else.


The 2nd thing to make me smile was Savannah this morning. She came downstairs as soon as she woke up & gave me a big hug & kiss. I asked her what it was for & she said just because I love you.


----------



## corazon

After 9 hours at work, on my feet, I came home to the best family in the world (mine)!


----------



## luvs

so many of you guys have mentioned your babies/kiddos making you smile. they can just make your day.
i can't wait till i'm expecting my first baby. not till next year, though.


----------



## corazon

Yeah, kids are great.  They are just so much fun.  You never quite realize how much until you have your own.  I don't think my husband was that thrilled with the idea of having kids, now he wants a whole bunch.  We've got the most awesome kid!  With another awesome one on the way!  

Hmm...as I was writing this, my 2 year old took off all his clothes and spilled water all over his chest.  A big gasp, followed by a laugh and him saying "more."  Sure, he made a huge mess but there is another smile for the day.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

I smiled today when I told my waitress she had beautiful eyes. She DID!   It made HER smile and blush.


----------



## Andy M.

crewsk said:
			
		

> ...The 2nd thing to make me smile was Savannah this morning. She came downstairs as soon as she woke up & gave me a big hug & kiss. I asked her what it was for & she said just because I love you.


 
Crewsk:

That brought a smile to my face just now, thanks.

Boy, do I miss moments like that! I'm in the no man's land between when my girls are adults and when they make me some grandchildren.

I get to share my SO's grandchildren but we don't see them often enough as they live in Florida.


----------



## kadesma

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Yeah, kids are great. They are just so much fun. You never quite realize how much until you have your own. I don't think my husband was that thrilled with the idea of having kids, now he wants a whole bunch. We've got the most awesome kid! With another awesome one on the way!
> 
> Hmm...as I was writing this, my 2 year old took off all his clothes and spilled water all over his chest. A big gasp, followed by a laugh and him saying "more." Sure, he made a huge mess but there is another smile for the day.


Heck it was only water and I'll bet just looking at his face made the having to clean up worth it   My grandsons at times can take my house apart, but, listening to the giggles and big ol belly laughs, to see them look at me with those big blue and green eyes, to feel their little arms around my neck and smell that smell that little ones have...I'd let them do about anything...Not bratty things but just read everybook in the book case or play with every toy..Sure I use to have to pick it all up, but, now they are beginning to pitch in and help me... My own kids were always so special to me, but these grandkids...MIRACLES each and everyone.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:
			
		

> dw didn't know i was home, and was singing jazz and big band tunes to my son. when i walked upstairs, my smile grew like the cheshire cat's when i saw her teaching him to dance.
> 
> today, when he heard a catchy tune, he started stomping his foot up and down with a big grin and the funniest fake laugh.
> 
> he also now knows his ears, mouth (sticks out tongue), hair, belly, nip-nips (which is a source of instant giggling), and feet.


Bucky,
he sounds just like our Ethan, who is now, showing us his ears, nose feet...He does the cutest little dance when he gets excited..This little guy has been walking since he was 10 months and is as cute as can be. He has the huge blue eyes with long, long black lashes and tho he doesn't say very much, when he babbles it melts your heart... So, I know just what you felt cathing them unaware and enjoying every minute of there play. How wonderful for you.
kadesma


----------



## luvs

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Boy, do I miss moments like that! I'm in the no man's land between when my girls are adults and when they make me some grandchildren.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Dad is in the no-man's land, too. he asks all the time when i am going to get married so he can walk me down the aisle and and when i can have some Grandchildren so he can pay them to be as stubborn as i am and drive me as nuts as i drove him. (i think my Parents are starting to really want Grandkids for real, though. my Mom actually gave me her blessing when i said i was engaged and planning on having a baby when i am 25. my Dad was just like, 'FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!')
Click to expand...


----------



## corazon

kadesma said:
			
		

> Heck it was only water and I'll bet just looking at his face made the having to clean up worth it


 
It sure was worth it.  Aidan sure sounds a lot like your Grandsons.  He gets into everything he can and climbs up everything that holds still long enough.

I remember before we had him I saw this Simpson's episode where Marge turns her back on her baby, Maggie, for just a second and when she turns back around Maggie is hanging by the ceiling fan.  I never knew how true that was before we had Aidan.  I swear, one day, I will find him circling above me holding on to the ceiling fan.  

He's in bed now, and I already miss him.  I just want to wake him up and play with him.


----------



## buckytom

hey corazon, you have no idea how many times i've gotten home from work, often late, and have been so tempted to wake up my little buddy to play with him. heck, he has no idea what time it is, and that his dad is nuts!!!!

and thanks kadesma. he's my best friend....


----------



## crewsk

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Crewsk:
> 
> That brought a smile to my face just now, thanks.
> 
> Boy, do I miss moments like that! I'm in the no man's land between when my girls are adults and when they make me some grandchildren.
> 
> I get to share my SO's grandchildren but we don't see them often enough as they live in Florida.


 

I'm glad that made you smile Andy! It happens few & far between because she's such a daddy's girl, but that's OK too. It makes those moments all the more special!


----------



## pdswife

Peanutbutter ice cream!  Hubby, brought me some last night.  YUMMMMMY!


----------



## corazon

I'm now 18 weeks pregnant and while at the Doc today I got to hear the babies heartbeat for the first time!

That is a smile I still have on my face.


----------



## middie

corazon isn't that amazing ? probably one of the most relaxing sounds i've ever heard


----------



## MJ

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I'm now 18 weeks pregnant and while at the Doc today I got to hear the babies heartbeat for the first time!
> 
> That is a smile I still have on my face.


Congrats Corazon90!!! I am so happy for you!


----------



## kadesma

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I'm now 18 weeks pregnant and while at the Doc today I got to hear the babies heartbeat for the first time!
> 
> That is a smile I still have on my face.


Corazon,
wow, that is truly the most wonderful feeling. It just makes you tingle all over..I'm so happy for you. I'm looking forward to being with my daughter  when she hears this little one for the first time..I've been there for all three of the boys and can hardly wait for this one..Nothing like a small child to light up your whole being.
kadesma


----------



## corazon

Thanks Kadesma, Middie & MJ!  I can't wait to meet this little guy or gal!  We have the ultrasound at the end of the month and I'm so excited about it!


----------



## luvs

corazon, that is so awesome! 
looking forward to hearing whether you'll be buying pink or blue for your little baby. 
how old is your son? i saw his pic in your avatar and he is as cute as a button.


----------



## buckytom

luvs, that would be pink, or purple.  


congrats corazon, god bless...


----------



## corazon

luvs_food said:
			
		

> corazon, that is so awesome!
> looking forward to hearing whether you'll be buying pink or blue for your little baby.
> how old is your son? i saw his pic in your avatar and he is as cute as a button.


 
Thanks for your kind words luvs_food and buckytom!

Our son, Aidan, will be 2 on Friday!


----------



## *Christina*

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> I smiled today when I told my waitress she had beautiful eyes. She DID!  It made HER smile and blush.


 
ah it should be more people out there like you 
I love nothing more when somone makes someone smile... its such a nice thing to do.... 

Anyway,  the last thing that made me smile was when my DH woke me up this moring and told me " Hello beautiful"   so my day started very very well...

*corazon90,  *That is so nice,  Congrats  !!


----------



## luvs

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your kind words luvs_food and buckytom!
> 
> Our son, Aidan, will be 2 on Friday!


 
happy birthday to your little sweetpea! (i like his name. aidan is a nice name. that one's on my list of potential names for when i have a baby.)
we have three expectant Mommies on the site now!


----------



## crewsk

Congratulations corazon!! Happy borthday to little Aidan too!! I hope he has a great birthday!!


----------



## kadesma

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Thanks for your kind words luvs_food and buckytom!
> 
> Our son, Aidan, will be 2 on Friday!


Happy Birthday to Aidan..I hope he has a wonderful day.
kadesma


----------



## middie

finding my pregnancy test read negative. too much to deal with right now to have another one.


----------



## corazon

luvs_food said:
			
		

> .
> we have three expectant Mommies on the site now!


 
I know PA Baker is expecting, who else?


----------



## middie

pa, you and... omg i forgot her name.
i'm ashamed. luvs help me out here lol


----------



## crewsk

I think it's Sara or does she spell it with an 'h'?


----------



## middie

that's it !!!  sarah !
thank you crewsk !
it was driving me batty


----------



## pdswife

Babies!  Yep, they bring a smile to my face too.


----------



## luvs

middie said:
			
		

> pa, you and... omg i forgot her name.
> i'm ashamed. luvs help me out here lol


 
it's sarah, middie.  i didn't read the rest of the posts yet so someone probably answered that already, lol.


----------



## luvs

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I know PA Baker is expecting, who else?


 
sarah is. just posted abouve but wanted to answer you anyhow.


----------



## middie

i thought i was going to be number 4 and start yelling at everyone for putting something in my water lol


----------



## crewsk

Hubby went to get groceries yesterday & bought me a bottle of Mirin & a box of Dove toffee chocolate tango cookies.


----------



## pdswife

Hubby came home from his visit to Oregon bringing me a heck of a big hug and kiss.
He must have called me 20 times in three days.. think he missed me a little bit??


----------



## The Z

middie said:
			
		

> i thought i was going to be number 4 and start yelling at everyone for putting something in my water lol


It seems that you should know by now that's not how it happens, middie  .

.


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> Hubby came home from his visit to Oregon bringing me a heck of a big hug and kiss.
> He must have called me 20 times in three days.. think he missed me a little bit??


Nah, not at all    The poor guy was feeling as if he'd lost and arm and leg Bet he was happy to be home...
kadesma


----------



## tweedee

Just this evening my husband said "I love You" and then my 5 year old grandson said "I love you too grandma".


----------



## kadesma

tweedee said:
			
		

> Just this evening my husband said "I love You" and then my 5 year old grandson said "I love you too grandma".


That's all you need isn't it?  Me too..I got some of that today too, Cade was into sitting beside me as I fed his little brother and would snuggle and say love you Ma..It just made my day.
kadesma


----------



## *Christina*

tweedee said:
			
		

> Just this evening my husband said "I love You" and then my 5 year old grandson said "I love you too grandma".


 
Ahhhh, that is so sweet


----------



## mudbug

Went clothes shopping yesterday and had to ask the salesgirl helping me for the next smaller size.


----------



## texasgirl

My youngest coming home last night after being in San Antonio and then Oklahoma all week for work and thinking of me and bringing me a hand carved dolphin candle.


----------



## pdswife

Paul made me coffee this morning!!


----------



## crewsk

Yesterday it was the birth of my nephew & today it was a visit from one of our old neighbors.


----------



## pdswife

We saw a bobcat in our yard last night!!!!!! 
And a baby deer this morning.  And were going camping 
this weekend with friends.  Life is gooooood!


----------



## Alix

Reading Sushi's woman of my dreams thread.


----------



## Charlotte

Right on Alix ! I just read it before this thread... and I smiled so much it hurt! then I came to THIS thread and now I am almost crying... Such beautiful folk we have here!


----------



## Barbara L

A tiny little boy on TV playing violin.  He was adorable!  Our 7-year-old grandson also plays violin (learned to read music in 20 minutes), and I thought of him a little when I saw him.

 Barbara


----------



## mrsmac

My 5 yr old just came home from a sleepover, she gave me a huge hug and said I missed you mummy.

I am also smiling cause I slept in until 9:30am cause she was at a sleepover lol.


----------



## GB

Watching my daughter eat string beans from my garden for the first time. I got a baby food mill so I steamed the beans and then ran them through the mill. She had the cutest look on her face and then it happened...she threw up for the first time  
I am pretty sure it was because she was not used to the texture. the second after it happened she acted like nothing was wrong. She was smiling and "talking" as she always does so we were very relieved.
After that we gave her her first real piece of banana. The have these mesh bag things that you can put food in and the baby can chew and suck the food out without risk of choking. She LOVED the banana. She couldn't get enough of it.

She makes me smile non stop


----------



## kadesma

Just reading these posts about all the beautiful little children in our lives. That makes me smile...I've noticed when I watch people say at a mall or even at a party, let a child walk by and most look, let that same child do something silly or cute and people get these huge grins on their faces..Kids they do it all for me.. Now, I can't wait til tomorrow..

kadesma


----------



## Dove

*My sister*

I received a card in the mail today from my sis. It reads:
Sister every time I think of you.....I hug you in my heart.


----------



## pdswife

Paul just put XM Radio on my computer.  It made me smile big time!!


----------



## Charlotte

My daughter is 15 and I just bought her a box of 60 Crayola crayons... she was like a little child enjoying them SO much!  Made my heart sing...


----------



## KAYLINDA

I smiled when I saw that the posting date on Dove's message said 08-21-05.  Does that mean I gained a month?


----------



## urmaniac13

When I was at a supermarket today this little boy (about 2) looked up at me and gave me a *HUGE* grin for appearantly no reason... it really made my day!!  (or... probably I was really funny looking according to him!!  well it doesn't matter that grin was sooo lovely!)


----------



## luvs

guys, all your smilable stuff warms my heart.


----------



## pdswife

When Tan IM'd me tonight.  It was fun talking to her for a minute.


----------



## middie

when i saw a boy at work today. probably about 2 yrs old. he looked at me and gave me the cutest little smile that i haven't seen for a long time.


----------



## mrsmac

m.///// (thats a message from my cat!!)
Today I had been having a really stressful day cause we are going on a 3 day excursion for school and one mother is being a total pain and really rude to the teachers. I was just about at the end of my tether when I came back from recess and some of my class had made me a card saying how much they appreciated we teachers for giving up our free time and leaving our families in order to take them to Canberra. It made me smile and remember that I do really love my job!


----------



## PA Baker

DH puts all of the stuff he has to take to work in the morning by the door the night before (briefcase, gym bag, etc.).  This morning, our cat was sitting at attention right in the middle of his stuff.  It looked like he was ready to go to work too!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled when I read pds's post...of course all I could think of then was her and her horse story then of course I laughed!!  Im kidding pds!!!  Then I smiled when I heard I have hope for getting a place to live all by ourselves!!  Me and my kids oh and that dog of mine!!!!


----------



## pdswife

The horse story was not funny!!!  Ok, maybe it was a tiny bit funny.  Flying over the head of a horse does take some fancy talent.  : )

I'm keeping my fingers crossed about your new home Tan.  I see good things
happening for you in the near future!

I smiled when Paul woke me with a kiss and hug this morning.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

awww!!!  When are you going to share him?????  Ok just send him over so I can get him to train some prospects....oh wait....hmmm.....I know where you can send him, oh no i dont hes already got that training...hmmmm......dang.....


----------



## pdswife

I share my cookbooks... my food... I'm willing to lend you my son to scoop up horse poopy but Paulie well... he's under lock and key!  He'd be tooo willing to be trained all over again.  Gotta keep that man where I can watch him every second.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

well can never say i didnt try!!!!  Now about your son......You see I have this dog that well seems to be about as big as a Shetland Pony, and well........


----------



## Dove

Are you talking about the one telling about the Chickens?? Posted 7-17-05?
Dove


----------



## corazon

My son was the last thing that made me smile...

I was putting him to bed and he tells me "hold hand, hold hand."  I told him he needs to fall asleep on his own and he just grabs me around the neck and holds me to his chest.  I love that kid!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

nahhhh we were pming and trying to convince her that when she falls from a horse it it that far to the ground!

I last smiled when I felt things were going to be ok......they will be.....and of course I smiled when I came here!


----------



## kitchenelf

We just got a letter in the mail saying our vet and his wife made a donation to a school animal education program in the name of our cat we had to have put to sleep.  I think that's sooooo sweet!!


----------



## pdswife

I smiled when I got out of bed and saw
a pretty blue sky


----------



## KAYLINDA

I smiled when my husband made a second pot of coffee!
Here's one to make you smile!

A man and woman were argueing over who should make the coffee..
Finally the wife said again...you should!  It says so in the bible!
The husband said show me!
She opened the bible to HEBREWS.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I sure like that one!!  Hear that guys????  Oh wait, the men dont come in here to often do they???  You made me smile once again Kaylinda, thanks for sharing!


----------



## pdswife

Kaylinda made me smile,  Hebrew! lol.
I plan on using that one with Paul very soon!!


----------



## luvs

i smiled when i saw the glass of juice some one left for me on my nightstand.


----------



## tweedee

Well first of all a couple of weeks ago I made a donation to the local senior center and in turn I received a thank you letter from the local youth crisis shelter thankint me for the donation. I was a little baffled at first but realized that when i donated to the senior center they gave the donation to the crises shelter.      


Now for the last thing that made me smile:

   That was three days ago when I received an envelope in the mail consisting a birthday card and a money order for $50.00 from MY EX-HUSBAND.      and double


----------



## middie

from your ex ?????  hey i need an ex like that !!!!!
okay tweedee's post proves that there are still decent men
around somewhere. that put a smile on my face.


----------



## pdswife

There are a lot of good men out there.  My wish for all you gals who want one is to be able to find exactly what you're looking for.  

I smiled when David called me this morning.


----------



## tweedee

It took me 3 days of looking at the money order  (off and on) to figute out that i wasn't just seeing things.

But I was definetly tickled pink.


----------



## SierraCook

Today, I was out working in the forest and keep hearing sandhill cranes calling to each other. Then I came into an opening in the trees and looked up at the sky and there they were. Calling and circling way up in the big blue sky. It was a beautiful sight and was a bonus to my day.  I have included a picture of a flock of sandhills for anyone that has never seen one before.


----------



## middie

sierra all i see is a box with a red x in it. i'll google it.


----------



## middie

oops nevermind... now i see the pic


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled today when I phoned about the house.....it's gone, BUT they have the duplex still open!!!  Im going tonight to put the deposit on it!!!  I can move guys!!  I can move!!


----------



## pdswife

It's no fun moving but boy is it fun sitting up a new house!  Every thing seems new and exciting!  Have fun Tanis!!  I'm happy for you!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Ahhhh I do the packing/setting up and OTHER people do the movin'...ya think Im stupid LOL!!!


----------



## mudbug

My kid is having fewer drama issues this year.


----------



## luvs

great, tanis!


----------



## luvs

i finally, finally hit that high note i didn't know i could right along with an awesome musician while i was singing along with something.

this is the 2nd time my voice found a high note that i didn't know it could.

i promised myself i was going to teach myself to hit that high note, and don't you know, i did.

it was awesome.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled and laughed HARD yesterday when one of Chris's(BIL) online girlfriends phoned me wondering if he was just a dork or not...what could I say......


----------



## Paolita

The telephone call from my fiance saying the offer we made for the house of our dreams was accepted!!!


----------



## urmaniac13

luvs_food said:
			
		

> i finally, finally hit that high note i didn't know i could right along with an awesome musician while i was singing along with something.
> 
> this is the 2nd time my voice found a high note that i didn't know it could.
> 
> i promised myself i was going to teach myself to hit that high note, and don't you know, i did.
> 
> it was awesome.


 
I hope and believe you sounded better than Mariah Carey doing the same thing!!


----------



## luvs

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> I hope and believe you sounded better than Mariah Carey doing the same thing!!


 
i can hit a truly good high note, tee-hee. i didn't know i could do that.


----------



## Maidrite

Two WORDS

"DISCUSS COOKING"


----------



## BBQ Fish

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Two WORDS
> 
> "DISCUSS COOKING"


 
Just what are you trying to say? Is this some sort of implication of defect or defeat.


----------



## pdswife

We went on our last hike of the year today.  It was UP UP UP UP UP!  Too much for little old me.  Saw some beautiful things though so it was worth it.   I was smiling big time when I saw the car after coming back down.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled when I got here!  Maidrite...Your SO rite!


----------



## wasabi

When I got the news that Dove is doing better and Paul is grouchy (I think that's good for him). Bless you both.


----------



## pdswife

I smiled when my BIL called to tell me that Paul and I have a new baby niece!!!!! She was born at 6:23 am and is very beautiful and healthy! We are so excited. We have two nephews but have always wanted a little girl to spoil! We'll be heading down to Oregon next weekend to meet her. Oh, her name is Sophia.


----------



## GB

That is great news pdswife!!! Congrats


----------



## pdswife

Thank you!  I'm sure the whole family with enjoy her.  It's going to
be fun watching her grow up.   I only wish we lived closer so we could 
see her ( and the nephews) more often.


----------



## wasabi

There's alot to make us smile on DC today.


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> I smiled when my BIL called to tell me that Paul and I have a new baby niece!!!!! She was born at 6:23 am and is very beautiful and healthy! We are so excited. We have two nephews but have always wanted a little girl to spoil! We'll be heading down to Oregon next weekend to meet her. Oh, her name is Sophia.


Great Pds, what great news..I love the babies name...May she enjoy all the good things life has to offer...
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Kadesma!  We'll all make sure her life is filled with love and happiness.


----------



## DampCharcoal

I have to agree with Maidrite, I've been able to get in here a couple times this week and I've smiled while I've been catching up. Can't wait to hang with y'all! 

Oops! BTW, congrats on your new niece, Pds!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Reading my PM for the day!


----------



## crewsk

TC told me that my turkey noodle soup was better than the chicken noodle from a can. Also, being able to be back with y'all!

Congrats on your new niece pds!


----------



## pdswife

Thank you Damp.   It means a lot to me that you all care!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> Thanks Kadesma! We'll all make sure her life is filled with love and happiness.


I know you will, she is one lucky baby 
kadesma


----------



## tancowgirl2000

PDS...you know what I think to it, so I never repeated myself...sorry....your in my thoughts though!!!  Thank you by the way!


----------



## luvs

i just got a call from a friend of my guy and found out my guy landed safely. whew.


----------



## Brooksy

I don't know about smile, but yesterday I was up at the aeroclub help a fellow member rebuild the bar.

I was surface sanding the new bar top and the other fellow gave me a (good natured) mouth full because I was taking too long.

PJ, our 2 yo Pom X jack Russell looked at him, went up and cocked his leg on the fellow's leg. 

Gee I laughed.


----------



## mrsmac

Congratualtions PDs I can't wait to be an aunty, you must be so excited.


----------



## tancowgirl2000

yep you have every right to laugh!!!


----------



## pdswife

mrsmac said:
			
		

> Congratualtions PDs I can't wait to be an aunty, you must be so excited.




We really are.   It's fun being an aunt.  You can say YES as much as you'd like and spoil as much as you want and then send the kiddos away!


----------



## luvs

i realized that the summer is finally over!


----------



## mrsmac

Its just spring here and i feel happy and positive about the future after one of the most difficult years of my life.


----------



## funny

My partner has just phoned me from work its put a smile are my face hearing his voice.
phoned to see how iam because have had a hurt foot since monday last week.


----------



## middie

awww seeing the new addition to pds's family put a smile on my face.
congratulations on your niece pds !!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

I smiled today when I heard from my baby !


----------



## pdswife

middie said:
			
		

> awww seeing the new addition to pds's family put a smile on my face.
> congratulations on your niece pds !!




Thanks!   I'm still waiting for photos!!  I have to wait until next weekend to meet her and that's such a long time!!!  lol.  We'd go down Monday but lucky me.. I HAVE JURY DUTY!!!!


----------



## tancowgirl2000

D'oh!!!  Jury Duty!!  Sorry dont mean to laugh


----------



## middie

Thanks! I'm still waiting for photos!! I have to wait until next weekend to meet her and that's such a long time

okay pds... we want picture too !! next weekend will be here before you even know it.


----------



## texasgirl

Watching my son buy the first battery for his car  
The car doesn't run yet, but it has jams and is the cleanest car in our neighborhood  
He's buying my 94 T-bird. It's been sitting there for 2 years and my oldest decided that he didn't want it. Well, my baby sure did and he going nuts looking on the internet for a radio with a cd player, gowing exhaust pipe, and other junk he just has to have!


----------



## luvs

i was hanging out and a thought drifted through my mind. (imagine that!  ) "i'm gonna name my cat harpua."


----------



## mrsmac

Does it mean anything or do you just like it??


----------



## luvs

some of my cats like phish, mrsm. it's a name i got from a story this thing a band i like had...... long story.


----------



## mudbug

There's a lady in my office that comes around every Friday with a big bowl of candy.


----------



## GB

luvs_food said:
			
		

> "i'm gonna name my cat harpua."


Luvs I can now say that this is the last thing that made me smile   I love Harpua!!!


----------



## luvs

me, too, geebs. i like to listen to it.
i forgot about wanting to name a cat harupa.


----------



## pdswife

My neighbor just called .. they are on their way to pick up their new puppy!  A little yellow lab.  This will be # four for them.   I'll have a new friend to play with.  lol!


----------



## corazon

my son has fallen asleep in my arms.   I'm typing with one hand and I wonder how I'll be able to get up.  Poor guy has a fever tonight.


----------



## kadesma

corazon90 said:
			
		

> my son has fallen asleep in my arms. I'm typing with one hand and I wonder how I'll be able to get up. Poor guy has a fever tonight.


Hi Cora, sorry the little guy had a fever yesterday...Hope he is better today...Give him a hug and one for you too..
kadesma,no babies today, but off to work in a minute


----------



## sarah

when my little one got up this morning and after a biiiig yawn, looked at me with those gorgeous black eyes and smiled and started cooing,i couldnt stop kissing her.


----------



## PA Baker

Sarah!  It's good to see you back on!  How's your little sweetie-pie doing?


----------



## sarah

PA Baker said:
			
		

> Sarah! It's good to see you back on! How's your little sweetie-pie doing?


 
 thanks PA,i'm happy to be back and see all you guys....my sweetie pie is doing good,poor thing got her shots 3 days before,so having light fever and being a lil grumpy but hopefully will be fine soon...


----------



## texasgirl

sarah said:
			
		

> when my little one got up this morning and after a biiiig yawn, looked at me with those gorgeous black eyes and smiled and started cooing,i couldnt stop kissing her.


 
Aren't babies the best??
They smell so good with the out of the tub freshness!!


----------



## mudbug

I got complimented on my work via an email to my boss (and her boss) that she shared with me.  Apparently from one of the fussy guys in the office who is particular about what is done to his documents.  I don't even remember what I did for him.


----------



## texasgirl

mudbug said:
			
		

> I got complimented on my work via an email to my boss (and her boss) that she shared with me. Apparently from one of the fussy guys in the office who is particular about what is done to his documents. I don't even remember what I did for him.


 
 Good for you Mudbug!!
That always feels good when something you have done is acknowledged, ESPECIALLY at work.

I smile everytime my son gets behind the wheel and looks like a cheshire cat, grinning from ear to ear


----------



## Maidrite

TexasGirl she makes me smile !


----------



## texasgirl

Maidrite said:
			
		

> TexasGirl she makes me smile !


 





AAAWWW, how sweet Maidrite. Thank you!!
You and Barbara make me smile everytime to two get going on here.


----------



## PA Baker

Good for you, mud!  I'm glad the new job is going so well for you.  You were due for one that made you happy!


----------



## shannon in KS

...... my little girl singing her heart out in the bathtub, like right now!


----------



## kadesma

Just reading about Pa Baker and Corazon and knowing that soon, we will have 2 new DC members to watch over, love, and see them grow...

kadesma


----------



## wasabi

Looking at the vacation pictures of Corazon and her lovely family.


----------



## sarah

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Aren't babies the best??
> They smell so good with the out of the tub freshness!!


 
 yeah,i love the smell of soap and powder on babies...


----------



## tancowgirl2000

Waking up and seeing my baby!


----------



## luvs

a good friend.


----------



## corazon

> Just reading about Pa Baker and Corazon and knowing that soon, we will have 2 new DC members to watch over, love, and see them grow...


 


> Looking at the vacation pictures of Corazon and her lovely family.


 
Thanks kadesma and wasabi!  You both have made me smile!


----------



## funny

Dave my partner bought me a new phone last night


----------



## texasgirl

Thinking about my son trying to be cousin it when he was little{came from another thread )}


----------



## pdswife

My kitty!  It's so nice to be home!!!


----------



## cara

the pictures of the newborn Baby- Elephant in our Zoo....


----------



## Dina

My kids ALWAYS make me smile.


----------



## texasgirl

I actually stayed on the treadmill and didn't kill over, and I stayed on for 40 minutes. 3 mph the first 15 minutes and 4 1/2 the last 25. Not sure about the miles or calories. My batteries are out on my display and I never remember to buy any.


----------



## hellschef

hmm, its really got to reading everyones family moments, in this day and age it fills the heart to be able to feel the love thru the written word. takes me to everything my tribe of nephews and godchildren do when i can share the time with them.  also walking off the line after a 15 hr day, still feeling good about what and why we do this _cooky_  thing. crazy karma to all.


----------



## kadesma

Watching little Carson who has been fighting a nasty cold and cough, sleeping peacefully in my arms today...

kadesma


----------



## buckytom

seeing the halloween pics of my boy.
but then again, he makes me smile everyday, no matter what.


----------



## crewsk

Awww.... he's so cute & he's gotten so big!! 

Bucky's return put a smile on my face today. But the last thing to make me smile was walking into my house after picking the kids up from school & smelling the apples in the crockpot. The whole house smells like cinnamon, butter, apples, & sugar.


----------



## texasgirl

Oh bucky, he is so adorable. I remember when mine were like that, but, they had to go and grow up. 

I smiled too when bucky came back to us 
The last thing that made me smile was, Thursday is my Friday, so, today is the last day of this week!! WOOHOO and it's payday


----------



## mish

crewsk said:
			
		

> But the last thing to make me smile was walking into my house after picking the kids up from school & smelling the apples in the crockpot. The whole house smells like cinnamon, butter, apples, & sugar.


 
Yippee, Crewsk - you're making the crockpot apples.  Let us know how they turn out.


----------



## wasabi

buckytom said:
			
		

> seeing the halloween pics of my boy.
> but then again, he makes me smile everyday, no matter what.




This is what made me smile today.


----------



## crewsk

mish said:
			
		

> Yippee, Crewsk - you're making the crockpot apples. Let us know how they turn out.


 
I will! I'm getting ready to dig into one in a few minutes. I left out the raisins & put a caramel into the center of each one. I can't wait!!!


----------



## pdswife

awwww what a cutie bucky!  You're a great dad!!

I went to the dentist... and I only have one 
tiny cavity.  So small that he doesn't want to fill it!
Yippee.  I don't have to go back for six months!  ( I hate going to
the dentist)


----------



## kadesma

Had to just giggle over Pds and her dentist   And got a huge smile over Bucky's little guy...He is a beautiful little boy...How lucky you are Bucky..
kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13

kadesma said:
			
		

> Had to just giggle over Pds and her dentist And got a huge smile over Bucky's little guy...He is a beautiful little boy...How lucky you are Bucky..
> kadesma


 
so...kadesma, can we have the honour of seeing your Cade, Carson and Ethan when you got a chance??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I smiled, this evening while I was walking across Piazza Vittorio, someone's big Lab look-alike dog ran up to me, with a big stick in his mouth, wanted me to play with him


----------



## kadesma

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> so...kadesma, can we have the honour of seeing your Cade, Carson and Ethan when you got a chance???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I smiled, this evening while I was walking across Piazza Vittorio, someone's big Lab look-alike dog ran up to me, with a big stick in his mouth, wanted me to play with him


Licia, I have no idea how to put up a picture, but, I'll get my daughter over here and see what we can do..I'd love to share my boy's with everyone..
kadesma


----------



## callie

We had snow today!!  That made me smile (hubby wasn't smilin' though!)  

Bucky, your boy is so cute!! (glad you're back-you've been missed)


----------



## pdswife

Our heater part came in the mail!

I've been so cold.  It made me smile to know
that tonight Paulie can fix the furnace!!!  Yipppppeeeee!!!


----------



## buckytom

my boy learned how to give kisses, this time without his binkie inserted. he was standing behind me on the couch, and i thought he kissed the back of my head, so i asked him to kiss me on the cheek, which he promptly landed a big, wet, baby kiss. then, quite aware and knowing that he did something cute, he smiled, tilted his head over, and shrugged his shoulders. i think he already is figuring on how to use this new trick to get his way...


----------



## texasgirl

Awww, aren't they cute when they're little, bucky?
Until they grow up Mine are 18 and 20 now and they are so bad


----------



## Dove

Buckytom..your son is an absolute doll.
dove


----------



## PA Baker

Our computer is fixed!  It ended up that the router was fried and somehow a bunch of settings got switched.  So DH's friend had a spare router he gave us and got everything up and running again.  Yea!


----------



## buckytom

Dove said:
			
		

> Buckytom..your son is an absolute doll.
> dove


 
thanks marge, how can you turn down a kiss from this guy...

p.s.- he's not really a tough guy.


----------



## urmaniac13

Hey, we should create a new corner in this forum, *"Buckytom's oh so cute photo gallery"!!*
We never get enough of his lovely pictures!!


----------



## Dina

Bucky,
Your son is adorable! He just made me smile. I hope to see more of his pics in the future. I will try to post pics of my toddler soon.

Last thing that made me smile was my friend's phone call. We just met in September, during an outing at my neighborhood park, and she and her family happened to be there. We share the same interests: cooking, family and we're both former elementary teachers, which is way too unusual to ever find someone like that. We were planning our Pampered Chef meeting for Monday night and our outing with our toddlers next week. She is surely heaven sent!

Dina


----------



## pdswife

Bucky.. there's no way anyone could think your boy is a tough guy.
He's just way way too cute.  

You should enter him in a "cute baby contest"

He'd get my vote for sure!!


I smiled 
today when I finished my Christmas
shopping for Paul's side of the family.  We 
will deliver everything when we go to Oregon for Thanksgiving.

We're having Christmas at home this year.   We get to wake up
on Christmas morning in our own bed!!!  I can't tell you how HAPPY that makes me.   Mom and David will be here too.  It'll seem a little weird with only the four of us...we're used to Christmas in Oregon where there is 20-30 people.  But.... I really need a Christmas at home where I'm the MOM and not the daughter in law.  Yippeeeeee!  We'll have a tree for the first time in the new house and we've been here for three years!  I get to decorate and cook and plan and have a blast!   I'll prbly have the neighbors come over for dessert either on Christmas eve or Christmas night.  I'm so excited!!


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:
			
		

> We're having Christmas at home this year. We get to wake up
> on Christmas morning in our own bed!!! I can't tell you how HAPPY that makes me. Mom and David will be here too. It'll seem a little weird with only the four of us...we're used to Christmas in Oregon where there is 20-30 people. But.... I really need a Christmas at home where I'm the MOM and not the daughter in law. Yippeeeeee! We'll have a tree for the first time in the new house and we've been here for three years! I get to decorate and cook and plan and have a blast! I'll prbly have the neighbors come over for dessert either on Christmas eve or Christmas night. I'm so excited!!


 
You will love it too. You won't want to do anything else.
We would go to one family and then the next every year. It feels good not having to rush and get things done at home and then drive somewhere else.
My family has Christmas mostly on the weekend before because they all have too many grandkids and want to do their own thing too. We have Christmas Eve with the inlaws.
It's so much easier that way and you have time to be with your own little group.


----------



## cartwheelmac

*Last thing that made me smile?*

Buckytom, how old is he? He reminds me of my 14 month old brother who also is adorable.

Also things that make me smile. 

My mom or anyone giving me comments (My love language is Encouraging Words), and any critique that is uplifting.   
 My older (16) brother who can memorize movies and mimes them out for us to give us the giggles.   
 Our two 8 month old male kitties who wrestle all the time and leave us crying because we are laughing too hard.

 Cameron


----------



## crewsk

I woke up feeling 100% better this morning! I'm not dizzy or anything, just a little on the hyper side. Oh, I also made TC very happy this morning but I'm wondering about my sanity!! His class at school has a rabbit named Oreo. Well, the teacher's husband is allergic to rabbits so every weekend she goes home with a student. TC has been wanting to bring her home but I've been hesitant because of our kittens. I sent a note today for him to bring her home today if no one else is keeping her. This should be interesting!


----------



## buckytom

glad to hear it crewsk.

so i guess i should expect that you are having rabbit for dinner tonight in the "what's for dinner" thread?


----------



## crewsk

Thanks bucky!

NO!!!!  I could never eat a pet bunny, I had 2 growing up (at seperate times) & I loved them dearly. I've never had rabbit & would like to try it sometime though.


----------



## urmaniac13

Cris sez they are really good and is somewhat disgruntled at my stubborn refusal to eat them.

But how could I??







It is not an issue of tastes, but of principles!!

Anyhow, to keep with the topic of this thread... this fuzzy wuzzy pic makes me smile...


----------



## crewsk

They are just too cute! My first bunny looked like that white one & it had pink eyes. My 2nd one looked like the little brown wild bunnies that you see running around outside. They were both very sweet.


----------



## buckytom

goooooood eatin'.

"pets or meat!!!"

recipe for hossenfeffer: http://maindish.allrecipes.com/az/80283.asp


----------



## cartwheelmac

Last thing that made me smile is when I saw how much karma I had!

Cameron


----------



## mudbug

I got ahead of the technical people who wanted me to edit their reports.  The middle manager who is working directly with me told me everything would be ready for me by 9 a.m. this morning and it was not.  I was totally caught up with them and was waiting for more.

Neener, neener.  (That's a sardonic smile on my face for those who think editors are just part of the equipment.)


----------



## pdswife

Home... I came home.

: )


----------



## cartwheelmac

Yes!!!! Home is wonderful. We have to run around all day. First we pick up my brother from where he is housesitting over in Grand Prairie so he can go to physics tonight, Next we have piano lessons, then Biology and Physics!!!!!! 

Cameron


----------



## buckytom

mudbug said:
			
		

> I got ahead of the technical people who wanted me to edit their reports. The middle manager who is working directly with me told me everything would be ready for me by 9 a.m. this morning and it was not. I was totally caught up with them and was waiting for more.
> 
> Neener, neener. (That's a sardonic smile on my face for those who think editors are just part of the equipment.)


 
 mudbug's post made me smile.
can we call you mudbug henry, the steel drivin' woman?


----------



## cartwheelmac

Hey bucky your back we missed you!! Now were you out hunting or something?

Umm.. Knowing that buckytom is back.

Cameron


----------



## buckytom

thanks cam. how was your family's thanksgiving? hope it was a good one.

unfortunately, my hunting trip fell through (my wimpy friends didn't want to go while it was so cold), so i spent most of my vacation in the wilds of my basement, finally getting some work done.

i have negotiated a backpacking trip for one of the next few weekends, though. looks like it gonna be solo, since no one else wants to go out overnight, even in a lean-to with a fireplace, this late in the year. i can't wait.


----------



## cartwheelmac

I would be a wimp too because I HATE cold! I would take a 100 degree day any day.

Cameron


----------



## crewsk

My kitten Nut sleeping in my lap & my other kitten Tater sleeping on the back of my chair with his head on my shoulder purring.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Knowing that the quiz in the other forum says I suck!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Chatting with Jessica this morning.   It was nice.


Hey.. it's snowing at my house.. I'll smile about it since I don't have to 
go out at all today.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Knowing that it is not snowing at my house!

Cameron


----------



## corazon

My son, Aidan is playing quietly with his toys right now, and if that isn't reason enough to smile, he just looked up from his toys and said "I love you mom."  Now he's back to playing.  What a good guy!


----------



## pdswife

Paul felt better this morning that made me smile.


----------



## texasgirl

Watching my son jump into his car, that has no heat, after we told him it would be too cold, and sit for about 5 minutes before he got into my car. )


----------



## crewsk

Hubby calling & asking me if I knew how beautiful I am when I'm sleeping.


----------



## corazon

crewsk said:
			
		

> Hubby calling & asking me if I knew how beautiful I am when I'm sleeping.


 
Just reading that made me smile too.


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh sweet.  Isn't it nice when our hubby's are romantic!!


----------



## crewsk

Yes it is pds! Mine dosen't say things like that often but when he does, it just makes me melt. 

Well, my dad just made me smile too. He called to ask if the kids had read The Lion, The Witch, & The Wardrobe yet. He bought it today & said that we could have it when he finishes reading it (he normally sticks to old western & war books). The Chronicles of Narnia was one of my favorite series of books when I was a kid. I hope TC & Savannah enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## corazon

Romantic?  What's that?

I think I remember some romance before we had kids


----------



## texasgirl

If I want romance, I have to read a book.


----------



## crewsk

Texasgirl, that's the way I feel most of the time too!


----------



## corazon

Yes, me too.  I usually watch some movies.  Chick flicks for romance.


----------



## texasgirl

Sad sad sad!!
Wish everyone had a relationship like pds!! The green eyed monster comes out when I read her posts ) Lucky girl!!


----------



## corazon

Aidan makes me smile all morning.

His tiny 2 year old body just went to the fridge and got out a full gallon of milk to carry into the living room.  He is too cute.  Grunting and holding on to that heavy milk with all his might.  I wish you guys could all see him.


----------



## mudbug

Daughter and I went to see the latest version of Pride and Prejudice, one of my all-time favorite stories.  She wants to read the book now (this is the kid who hates to read.)


----------



## pdswife

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Sad sad sad!!
> Wish everyone had a relationship like pds!! The green eyed monster comes out when I read her posts ) Lucky girl!!


 

Reading this.
Thank you Texas.. ya made my heart smile.

I know how lucky I am
and I thank God everyday
for my husband.


----------



## kadesma

Reading the posts about what others are doing for those less fortunate this Christmas...It makes me smile and warms my heart...
kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS

texasgirl said:
			
		

> If I want romance, I have to read a book.


 
Looks like I can just log on and read this thread! Voila!  

oh, and I am thankful it is sleepy time, and tomorrow is Tuesday, and NOT MONDAY!!! woohoooo!


----------



## SierraCook

The other day I could not find my dog. After looking all over the house I found him sitting in the bathtub!!


----------



## callie

SierraCook said:
			
		

> The other day I could not find my dog. After looking all over the house I found him sitting in the bathtub!!


 
 That makes ME smile, too!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

Watching Dillon (6) troddle up the sidewalk when I dropped him off at school today.....its like 14 degrees here and he was bundled up and looked like a miniture sumo wrestler with clothes on


----------



## buckytom

ok, i want to see new pics of dillon, and of corazon's aidan, and sierra cook's doggie.

what made me smile today was this guy finally started to call me daddy. it was more like daa-ee, but it's a start. 

i wonder if they make nemo pj's in 46R?


----------



## crewsk

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, i want to see new pics of dillon, and of corazon's aidan, and sierra cook's doggie.
> 
> what made me smile today was this guy finally started to call me daddy. it was more like daa-ee, but it's a start.
> 
> i wonder if they make nemo pj's in 46R?


 

Bucky's post made me smile! Isin't it great when they start calling you mama or daddy(whichever the case may be)? I loved it when my kids started calling me but now I'm trying to find ways to change my name & keep them from finding out what it is!


----------



## shannon in KS

aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh! I am squealing and cooing over your adorable son, Bucky! Too cute!

I agree, this thread makes you smile (and act like a 2 yr old throwing a happy tantrum), especially when there is family pics! Love it!


----------



## texasgirl

This whole thread makes me smile!!!


----------



## corazon

Bucky's picture made me laugh, what a cute little boy!  Aidan has started to call me "mom-ini" recently, maybe that's how they say mom in Italian?


----------



## corazon

crewsk said:
			
		

> Hubby calling & asking me if I knew how beautiful I am when I'm sleeping.


 
We seem to have a romantic bunch on our hands this week, dh came home from work with a dozen roses for me.       
I was able to take out those dusty vases and put roses in 4 places around the house.  I don't remember the last time that happened!


----------



## crewsk

How sweet corazon! I figure either my hubby was just being nice or trying to butter me up for something that he wants.


----------



## wasabi

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, i want to see new pics of dillon, and of corazon's aidan, and sierra cook's doggie.
> 
> what made me smile today was this guy finally started to call me daddy. it was more like daa-ee, but it's a start.
> 
> i wonder if they make nemo pj's in 46R?


 

*Ok Sweetie, say    A u n t y W a s a b i. Good boy!*


----------



## shannon in KS

oh my goodness corazon!  He is the cutest little boy!!!!  THAT SMILE!!!  I wanna pinch his cheeks!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Bucky... he gets cuter in every photo!


----------



## StevieH

*StevieH*



			
				pdswife said:
			
		

> We went on our last hike of the year today. It was UP UP UP UP UP! Too much for little old me. Saw some beautiful things though so it was worth it. I was smiling big time when I saw the car after coming back down.


 
As the Beatles said - "All you need is love" Truer words were never spoken

Steve


----------



## SizzlininIN

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, i want to see new pics of dillon, and of corazon's aidan, and sierra cook's doggie.
> 
> what made me smile today was this guy finally started to call me daddy. it was more like daa-ee, but it's a start.
> 
> i wonder if they make nemo pj's in 46R?


 
He's sooooooooo adorable Bucky!  Treasure these moments before you know it they're grown up and in college.  My oldest just turned 19.......I still can't believe how fast the years flew.
I'll work on posting a few pics tomorrow.....I'm on the laptop and DH is taken over the main computer where my photos are stored.


----------



## texasgirl

Corazon, what a beautiful smile!! He looks so happy!!


----------



## buckytom

corazon, your boy is absolutely adorable. what a great smile! he must be some little character.

btw, mom.ini is a windows file containing several tsr and dll files required to raise such a happy little boy. (sorry, couldn't help a computer nerd joke.  )


----------



## Home chef

cartwheelmac said:
			
		

> Last thing that made me smile is when I saw how much karma I had!
> 
> Cameron


 
So can we now call you "Karma Cameron" 

The last thing that made me smile was finding out I have something in common with another member here.


----------



## urmaniac13

Aaaahhhh, Bucky and Corazon made me smile with such heart stealing photos!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




By the way, you guys call me principessa, repeat after me... priiii-nnnn-ciiiii-pe-sssssaaaaa....


----------



## pdswife

Urmaniac's cute little smilely!


----------



## Gerrycooks

The little boy in the store today who was "making eyes" at me. He was so cute.


----------



## shannon in KS

It snowed a few inches here today- perfect snow to play in!  But, it is like 9 out, with a wind chill in the negative.  The little one wanted to play outside, and I told her she could for about 15 minutes.  I went out to tell her it was time to come inside, and she had asked the neighbor if she could borrow his shovel to clear the sidewalk "cause mommy wears nice clothes and high heels to work" and she didn't want me to slip....


----------



## pdswife

That's so nice!  


I smiled a minute ago when David called and said he'd come to dinner tonight.


----------



## kadesma

I smiled to read Pds post and think about her smiling cause David is coming for dinner.  
I also smiled as I watched Ethan run up to Cade to hug him when he came in from school today...
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Kadesma!   I'm still smiling.

And I can just see Cade and Ethan hugging.  I love it when little kiddos hug!


----------



## shannon in KS

so sweet!  Children make the days so wonderful, and nothing else matters but to hear their sweet voices!  Life is so simple, really.  Happiness.


----------



## SierraCook

buckytom said:
			
		

> ok, i want to see new pics of dillon, and of corazon's aidan, and sierra cook's doggie.
> 
> what made me smile today was this guy finally started to call me daddy. it was more like daa-ee, but it's a start.
> 
> i wonder if they make nemo pj's in 46R?


 
Bucky, how cute!! I love nemo!! I could just see the two of you in your nemo jammies. Here is a picture of Skidder. As you can see he has been playing with his toys. Unfortunately, his birdie is not looking to great. Missing some stuffing that toy is.


----------



## shannon in KS

he looks all tuckered out, Sierra!!!  (smiling ear to ear)


----------



## pdswife

I wanna puppy that's as cute as yours!


----------



## SierraCook

Thanks, pdswife!!  He is my baby and I love him with all my heart.   He is 8 years old and a red Queensland heeler.  Shannon I played ball with him earlier in the yard.  And then we played tug a war with one of his other favorite toys.  So, I am suprised I am not worn out.


----------



## kadesma

Sierra, what a beautiful dog..My son had a queensland heeler when he lived at home, his was black,white and tan..A goof but as sweet a dog as you could imagine..Also as fast as lightening if she had to bee   Give that pooch a pat for me..

kadesma


----------



## SierraCook

kadesma, I would but my adorable one is outside barking at the world right now.   I should go and check on him.  Hopefully, it has not started snowing again.


----------



## buckytom

SierraCook said:
			
		

> Thanks, pdswife!! He is my baby and I love him with all my heart.  He is 8 years old and a red Queensland heeler. Shannon I played ball with him earlier in the yard. And then we played tug a war with one of his other favorite toys. So, I am suprised I am not worn out.


 
sc, great picture, thanks. makes you want to snuggle up next to him and go to sleep. 
and that tug o' war thing must be tough on your teeth as well!


----------



## Piccolina

Today our tiny town had a neat event going on, the vast majority of the local businesses gave customers 10% off of their total purchases. The idea stretches back many years and was conceived to help boost revenue in our town during the holidays, instead of people speading all their shopping dollar in Cork (a big city about an hour away). 

While I will always be a "city girl", I found the idea of this nice "treat" for the local shoppers a great example of small town charm, and indeed it brought a smile to my face


----------



## pdswife

Did you buy something nice for yourself Jessica?  You deserve it!!


I smiled thinking about Jessica walking down the street with bags and bags of fun things... and the thought of a good sale always makes me smile.


----------



## Piccolina

> Did you buy something nice for yourself Jessica? You deserve it!!


Awww thanks Pdswife, no I did not buy anything for myself today, unless picking up my monthly prescriptions and getting groceries counts. Thanks for saying that thought though, it just made me smile ear to ear!


----------



## pdswife

It's just the truth!
Hey.. I used your recipe for the pork loin last night (adding some garlic and bacon) Paul and David both loved it!  Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Piccolina

Cool! I like the touches that you added! Knowing that you enjoyed my recipe just made me smile again - it must be a cheery day


----------



## luvs

i thought of winter.


----------



## pdswife

Seeing luvs posting again brings a smile to my face.  I've missed you!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

BUCKY! LUVS!!! And everyone thats new to our Bed And Breakfast!!!!  
*WELCOME!!!!!!!!!    *
Lord I missed you guys! And for the new folk, Im so very happy to have you share our love-filled B&B!!!  
Now.... if you excuse me.... I have to white-wash Middie for hitting me with a snow ball!!!!!! GARR!!!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

HEY!!!! We need a tree!   Whos going to cut er down? I think we should put it either in the lounge OR the atrium. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  What do YOU guys think?


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Opps...... wrong thread.   Hey... everyone makes mistakes.


----------



## pdswife

Don't worry we love ya anyway!


----------



## shannon in KS

ok ok gotta brag once in a while, or daily, whichever....  my little one has been on a ROLL lately.  Just the last week, anything she can possibly do to get under my skin, she does it and does it well.  But today, she drew me a bouquet of flowers, and said that one word, sorry, and I had to hold back the tears.  Through all the stress of the holidays, a simple smile can turn your world around!!!  I would insert a pic, but can't figure it out!!!!


----------



## licia

That reminds me of what my grandson did.  It was time for him to go home so he had taken my dry-erase board from the fridge and said "mema, in case you forget who I am, I'm going to write my name on this." I said "OK". He said "Mema, in case you forget how I look, I'm going to draw a picture of myself on here." I said "OK". That has been quite a while back and his name and self photo is still on the front of the fridge. I get a big smile each time I see it.


----------



## pdswife

Paul just called.. he's on his way home!


----------



## wasabi

*I just looked at a picture of my mom and dad.*


----------



## shannon in KS

pdswife said:
			
		

> Paul just called.. he's on his way home!


 
So sweet!  I miss that butterfly-happy feeling when they pull in the driveway and ya wanna do cartwheels!  Where's texasgirl's green with envy thread again?


----------



## pdswife

ahhhh Shannon!  Thanks.  Saying that made me smile!


----------



## KAYLINDA

For me it's taking a break from working too hard..and visiting here again!  The season is a hard one...hope to get back on here steady soon.  I miss you all!


----------



## shannon in KS

Hello, fellow Kansan!!!  Been missing you!!!! Hope all is well and business is good!!!  Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## KAYLINDA

Thank you so much Shannon!  Happy Holidays to you too!!!!!


----------



## buckytom

wasabi said:
			
		

> *I just looked at a picture of my mom and dad.*


 
you will never know how much your parents love you, until you become a parent unto your own.
no more true words were ever spoken.

another fave:
children are a reflection of their parents.

wasabi, your parents must be some very special people...


----------



## kadesma

I'm smiling just reading about all your smiles   But, I did have one great big grin today...Got to take Cade to school today and walk him to his classroom..I was then introduced to his kindergarten teacher and a group of little kiddos who wanted to know if this was "Ma"  Now that sure boosted the old ego 

kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

I was babysitting the other day and after I got there the kid's mother said the little boy was overjoyed to know I was coming!

Cameron


----------



## wasabi

Getting ready to go out to dinner with "The Golden Girls". 3 friends from high school who have stayed the best of friends. I'm the tallest, so I'm Dorothy.  Thinking about the fun we'll have is making me smile.


----------



## cartwheelmac

Today is the County 4-H open house, and also Friday Funday (get to work with little kids!!!)!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

My friend and neighbor left me an early Christmas gift today!!!
I LOVE snowmen and she found two of the cutest oversized coffee cups and a big salad type bowl with the cutest snowmen painted on them.  They are so nice and I can't wait to use them.  We're going to a Christmas Eve potluck at her house and I'm going to fill the bowl with something yummy.  I'm thinking of a spinach salad.  Or is that too spring like??


----------



## buckytom

i'm smiling today, because i not only got a lot of kudos and atta-boys on the party yesterday, but a few guys from other departments asked me to cater their upcoming retirement parties, and a few more asked for my recipes, they were so impressed. 
there were a few parties going on, and hands down, everyone said ours blew theirs away.


----------



## pdswife

Wow!  I'm proud of you Bucky!!!  Congrats!


----------



## texasgirl

Congratulations, Bucky, good job!!!

Last thing that made me smile, sending off a gift to a very special lady!


----------



## Dina

The last thing that made me smile today was seeing my 2 year old play limbo with my son's 6th grade class. They were having their Christmas party and playing games. Seeing all of them enjoying put a smile on me.


----------



## pdswife

Paul called and said he was bringing me a surprise! 

I think it's chocolate milk to dip my mocha cookie in.  Yummmmy!


----------



## cartwheelmac

Sounds great!!!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

I woke up early this morning and Lily Lily Queen of cats
came and sat on my lap.  We had a half hour of morning love and cuddles.


----------



## mudbug

Listening to my daughter upstairs rocking out and singing along to the Allman Brothers' "Statesboro Blues."

She will turn into a lover of decent music yet!


----------



## SizzlininIN

DH was heading out this morning to get a newspaper and our little one wanted to tag along.  Well before he could get out the door our little one had to make a mad dash to his room and came out with arms full of toys.  He was determined he was taking what he was playing with no matter if it was just a trip down the road


----------



## texasgirl

Looking at the pictures I took of our Christmas party. I got to see a niece that I haven't seen in 3 years, her son that I haven't seen since he was a  few months old and her daughter that I have never seen. )


----------



## GB

mudbug said:
			
		

> She will turn into a lover of decent music yet!


With you for a mom, how could she not?


----------



## kadesma

Yesterday, we stopped by my daughters new home to see how the new flooring was coming..As we got ready to leave, Cade came and hugged me then darted outside..When I came out there he was with  yellow daisy in hand, for you Ma..Now that made me smile...

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:
			
		

> Yesterday, we stopped by my daughters new home to see how the new flooring was coming..As we got ready to leave, Cade came and hugged me then darted outside..When I came out there he was with yellow daisy in hand, for you Ma..Now that made me smile...
> 
> kadesma


 
Awww, that is so sweet!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Awww, that is so sweet!!


He is a sweet little guy..He really didn't want us to leave, but, he knew I had presents to wrap and some were his,so he went along with us going home 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

lol.. what a sweetie!


----------



## buckytom

mudbug said:
			
		

> Listening to my daughter upstairs rocking out and singing along to the Allman Brothers' "Statesboro Blues."
> 
> She will turn into a lover of decent music yet!


 
ditto on gb's post.

it's all about apples, and apple trees.


----------



## cartwheelmac

My baby brother learned how to give kisses!!!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

Oh how sweet Cameron!
Your house must be filled to the brim of love and laughter!


----------



## kadesma

I smiled yesterday,when i got the most beautiful surprise in the mail..I feel so lucky to have such a dear friend..Her thoughtfulness made me smile  
I also smiled today as I left WORK 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

When I make bacon bits for our baked potatoes I always cut all the fat off of the bacon.   I threw all the long strips of ick outside onto the compost pile and all four chickens ran over to see what it was.  They gobbled it right up! It was fun watching them fight over the longer pieces.


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> When I make bacon bits for our baked potatoes I always cut all the fat off of the bacon. I threw all the long strips of ick outside onto the compost pile and all four chickens ran over to see what it was. They gobbled it right up! It was fun watching them fight over the longer pieces.


How is Melly Pds? Better I hope.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

oh yes.  Thanks you for asking.  She is 100% back to normal.  
The poor dog has been kept prisoner ever since though.  I kind of feel sorry for him. ( just a little tiny bit lol)


----------



## PA Baker

When I smiled at Sofie this morning she cooed and smiled back


----------



## buckytom

pdswife said:
			
		

> oh yes. Thanks you for asking. She is 100% back to normal.
> The poor dog has been kept prisoner ever since though. I kind of feel sorry for him. ( just a little tiny bit lol)


 
i'm picturing melly doing lots of obscene italian hand (wing in her case) gestures through the fence at the dumb dog.

pa mommy, that is so sweet. just wait. every day gets better and better. you heart will swell with pride and joy at each tiny little milestone.

thoughts of melly's obscenities and baby bakers coo made me smile this morn.


----------



## texasgirl

I haven't really smiled over anything until i got to DC this morning.


----------



## Home chef

Well, it's not 100% certain yet but let's just say Darla and I brought back more than fine wine and memories from Paris


----------



## buckytom

quote george costanza, "my boys can swim!!!!"

way to go home chef!!! you da man!!!!


----------



## Home chef

Actually, I was talking about fabulous christmas ornaments. HA, just kidding. Yea, they can swim. They're like little Olympic champions!


----------



## Jikoni

My son just gave me a kiss and told me I am the best mama ever before he went out to play with his friend.


----------



## buckytom

when dw started baking, for lack of a better term, she said it was from a wonderful romantic vacation to maine, and that i was just the best.
so i replied "yes, i practice a lot when i'm alone..."  

(completely ripped off from woody allen)


sorry, didn't mean to step on your toes sizzles. that is wonderful, how old is your boy?


----------



## pdswife

Congrats Homechef!


----------



## Home chef

Thanx PDS. Gonna get the word from the doc next week I think. Until then I'm sworn to secrecy. Like that's gonna work LOL


----------



## pdswife

lol... don't worry.  We DC members can keep a secret!
We won't tell anyone.  lol


----------



## SizzlininIN

My littlest today...........it was a Christmas Sing at his school.  Kindergarten is such a great year!


----------



## texasgirl

I got dh's Tony Stewart Championship cap in. It's was on backorder for 2 weeks )


----------



## wasabi

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol... don't worry.  We DC members can keep a secret!
> We won't tell anyone.  lol









 ,,,,,,,,,,Did you hear the news about Home Chef?


----------



## licia

My six year old grandson who is staying with us this week told me when he gets old enough to drive, he is driving me to New York City. I thought that was sweet, but I don't think I will go.


----------



## Home chef

Very nice Wasabi. Perhaps you could start a Blog for me?? LOL


----------



## mudbug

Only one more day of work before 6 days off - yay!  And my fellow editor LOVED the Christmas present I got him.


----------



## Dina

One more day till we leave on our Christmas vacation to Dallas and San Antonio. YEY! I can't wait to do some shopping at the San Marcos outlet shops and five days of "no cooking" for me. This is my reason to smile today.  Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## buckytom

licia said:
			
		

> My six year old grandson who is staying with us this week told me when he gets old enough to drive, he is driving me to New York City. I thought that was sweet, but I don't think I will go.


 
we have lots of 6 year olds behind the wheel here licia!!  
or at least they drive like 6 year olds, especially during transit strikes. who needs bumper to bumper traffic heading in to work at 4:30am?

the last thing that made me smile was my parrots antics, again. after a 16 hour shift yesterday, dw and i went to see santa with my boy, and shop. then we went home, had sushi, and then had the excitement of finding out the washing machine was broken, and of course full of water. so, after laying on my back in wet carpeting, trying to fix the purge pump, louie started in. first, imitating my grunting and cursing from getting up and down for tools. then, imitating my wife and i trying to teach my son to speak, and perfect imitations of many of his toys. then, as i was blindly trying to find the tools i was using behind me on the floor, i realized beethoven was picking them up and running away and hiding them. i thought i was going nuts for a while, knowing i had just put down the tool, until i turned around quickly and caught the little thief. all i could do was laugh.


----------



## pdswife

When the dr said "it's a lymph node no need to worry, no need to come back of another year!!!"


----------



## kadesma

I smiled when I read Pds good news and again when I got hugs from all three of my boys, plus several kisses,chocolate and all 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Kadesma!
You always say nice things.  I like that!

I'm glad you got all those chocolatey hugs!


----------



## texasgirl

a special Christmas pm.


----------



## pdswife

Those are nice arn't they Texas?

Were you able to replace you sons Chirstmas gifts??


----------



## wasabi

*Seeing our new DC member..............he's so handsome!*


----------



## corazon

Finding my husband on the couch with our five day old son in one arm and our two year old in the other arm.

wasabi and home chef's posts made me smile too!  Congrats to home chef!


----------



## Erik

Watching the joy of my son in the Build-aBear workshop!!!


----------



## pdswife

Those are the neatest stores Erik.  I'm 
so glad that you and your son had a good time together!


----------



## luvs

kiddos love those. so sweet.


----------



## luvs

my cat with stryofoam in her fur, meowing. awwww, they're so cute!


----------



## pdswife

David gave Lily Lily Queen of cats a
cat nip blanket for Christmas.   It has a zipper in it and you fill it 
with cat nip.  It was so fun watching her when she discovered it.
She went crazy for about 10 minutes and then fell asleep for about 8 hours. She didn't even wake up when I vaccuumed right next to her.


----------



## kadesma

Just coming here this morning and seeing so many of you and reading about all your Christmas fun..Made me smile ...
kadesma


----------



## cartwheelmac

Knowing that my Secret Santa enjoyed her present!!

Cameron


----------



## pdswife

What did you give as your gift?

Did you like what your secret santa gave you?


----------



## corazon

Watching my son ride his new bike down the hill today.  He was yelling "AS FAST AS YOU CAN!"  and his feet were sticking straight out to the sides, I guess those pedals were going to fast for him to keep up with.


----------



## buckytom

boy, he's pretty advanced for only a week old, cora...


----------



## corazon

lol!  I'm sure it'll be too soon before this week old baby is riding his bike around!  And you know exactly how I feel Bucky!


----------



## pdswife

Thinking of cora's son riding his bike... reminded me of mine riding his for the first time.   Both thoughts made me smile.


----------



## shannon in KS

Reading everyone's posts about their family!

And I received an unexpected email from a dear friend in Indiana, right when I really needed a pick-me-up after a bad last couple days.


----------



## bubba_sybo

Bagging a doe today


----------



## jkath

good job Bubba!

My happy time was yesterday - 5 of us went to Disneyland & CA adventure. Wandering around California Adventure, we saw a sign that said "Sneak Preview Today!"
So, being nosey, we checked it out.
Disney's just built another ride, due to open in January. It's a "Monsters, Inc." ride, and boy is it great! Super cute, very well made, just like the part in the movie where Boo enters Monstropolis. My favorite part was when you went into the Sushi bar where Mike and Celia were having dinner and it smelled of Ginger and soy sauce! Yum!

Anyway, we got to ride it early, in exchange for our opinions.

Another HUGE cool thing, was that the Texas Longhorns were there (They're playing USC in the Rose Bowl on Tuesday). Yeah, USC was there too, but I'm not a fan. My 13 year old was so excited, as the Longhorns are one of his very favorite teams. We even got my nephew to take a photo of him with some of the guys. Very cool indeed.


----------



## pdswife

What a great day!!  Thinking of you at "the happiest place on Earth" made me smile too!


----------



## cartwheelmac

My baby brother laughed and was excited when mommy came home!

Grace


----------



## Barbara L

We went to see the movie Sky High with our best friend, Christi, and her two little boys. Watching the boys (age 5 and 2) watch the movie had us all smiling for a long time! The old couple behind us was enjoying them too. One little example--When one of the previews ended, Devin (2) waved at the screen and said, "Bye-bye." Ryan sat with his mouth wide open during some of the action scenes! They were so cute!!

 Barbara


----------



## mudbug

House is clean for the party tomorrow.  Bills are paid. Laundry's done. Fixin's are ready.  I've got my comfy pants on.


----------



## kadesma

last thing to make me smile, just now...MUdbug and her comfy pants  Way to go girl 

kadesma


----------



## mudbug

and Elvin's singing "Fooled Around, etc." as I type....................


yeah, buddy.................


----------



## kadesma

last thing to make me smile...getting up to a clean kitchen after a sunday dinner around here 
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Seeing the trailer for a remake of "The Shaggy D.A." that I saw when I was little. This one looks to be funny! Starring Tim Allen


----------



## Barbara L

"Meeting" James's aunt and uncle today for the first time (by phone).  James didn't know their address or phone number and hasn't talked to them in years.  We found their address and phone (great site to find people (or businesses)--www.theultimates.com) and called them today.  They were so nice!  We also got their kids' numbers, so James is in the other room talking to one of his cousins right now.   

 Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara L said:
			
		

> "Meeting" James's aunt and uncle today for the first time (by phone). James didn't know their address or phone number and hasn't talked to them in years. We found their address and phone (great site to find people (or businesses)--www.theultimates.com) and called them today. They were so nice! We also got their kids' numbers, so James is in the other room talking to one of his cousins right now.
> 
> Barbara


 

Wow, that's great Barbara!! I don't have many family that isn't right here. James must feel good to find lost family!


----------



## Barbara L

It was great!  I got to talk to his aunt and uncle and one of his cousins.  His cousin said that she hasn't seen James in 12 years.  James has really missed all of them.  Hopefully we can go out and see them someday soon.  They live in Colorado. 

 Barbara


----------



## luvs

someone gave me abercrombie jeans in 00, nice cut & $80-120 less for me! i just spent $200 on a pair of jeans, so this was a much-loved gift.


----------



## phinz

Last thing that made me smile? The nice, dry, dirty Ketl One martini I had with my Vitello Melanzano tonight.


----------



## corazon

My son is lying in bed right now singing songs.


----------



## luvs

Mom. big hug! so thoughtful!


----------



## Barbara L

Mel Gibson is on our TV right now.    

 Barbara


----------



## buckytom

my son kept shouting "DAADEEEE. DAADEEEEE" today whenever i walked away from the shopping cart to look at stuff in costco.
it was pretty funny. we were beginning to worry a little because he's not speaking anything but jibberish yet, except an occasional mommy or daddy. but shouting daddy today put my mind to rest for at least today.


----------



## texasgirl

Getting an email from a school friend!! It has made my day, I can't quit smiling!


----------



## pdswife

Memories are great arn't the Texasgirl??


I smiled this morning when Lily Lily Queen of cats
decided that she needed an extra 5 minutes of morning loves.
She just loves attention in the morning.


----------



## phinz

Winning 66 different cookbooks on eBay for less than $20 shipped. That made me *really* smile.


----------



## pdswife

oh wow Phinz!  That's wonderful!


----------



## shannon in KS

phinz said:
			
		

> Last thing that made me smile? The nice, dry, dirty Ketl One martini I had with my Vitello Melanzano tonight.


 

oh, ketel one is my new fav!  I bought it as a gift for the boyfriend, then dumped him before I gave it to him!  It is soooo smooth.... or maybe it is the malicious thought of me drinking it instead and not wasting a penny more on him!    Now, that, makes me happy... at least for the next few hours....


----------



## luvs

i drink ketel one! it's inexpensive w/ a nice bottle.


----------



## kadesma

last thing to make me smile, was this afternoon when Cade called to ask if he could come make chocolate chip cookies tomorrow  Oh and could we please play his new chicken limbo game (groan) My back hurts already 

kadesma


----------



## phinz

phinz said:
			
		

> Winning 66 different cookbooks on eBay for less than $20 shipped. That made me *really* smile.


 
Even better, when the box got here yesterday I took them all out and started going through them. I didn't get 66 of them. I got 75!  

These are all little cookbooks like you would buy from the impulse rack at the grocery store, but some date back as far as 1940, and a few are really interesting. Many of them were handouts at shows or are the recipe book that you could order for different brands, such as Calumet powder. There's one from an Allis-Chalmer (tractors) dealership, as well as an owners' manual and cookbook from an International Harvester (again, tractors) deep freeze.


----------



## pdswife

How fun Phinz!
Enjoy yourself.

I smiled today when the chickens fought over the bacon scraps.
They are so funny to watch.  I also smiled when it STOPPED raining!


----------



## texasgirl

I'll try to make this short, I work with family, my niece and my younger son are always at each other, cause Mark will walk by her office and scare her to death by banging on her door and running. Well, today, she was ready, first time, he came around the corner and she grabbed him. ROFLMBO!!
The second time, she threw her water at him. I guess you had to be here and see it! It was hilarious.


----------



## Alix

Reading the movie quotes thread. I can't believe I haven't seen that thread before. I LMAO! There are some classics out there. Glad to know there are people out there with my taste in movies.


----------



## mudbug

reading my karma stuff.  you guys are so nice to me, and I appreciate it.


----------



## Jikoni

sorry, didn't mean to step on your toes sizzles. that is wonderful, how old is your boy?[/QUOTE]
Bucky, Still great to hear how everyone and family is(if any...well we all do I anyway...our parents or our kids)  so don't apolojise.My son is 5 and a very important half!Sorry didn't read this until tonight. They are still home on christmas break. They go to a private school and they have long holidays and  the fees never seems to reduce!They both made me smile tonight,wanted a story of my granpa's bull 'Dollar' before beddie, so we all got into our bed and then after the story(with lots of questions) they left our bed and went to their bedrooms.My daughter is 8.


----------



## kadesma

I smiled today when one of our patients came by the store to say goodby and brought us a huge basket of goodies..There were a few tears, she started and I kept her company....I was so surprised at the amount of cards we got from people, it makes all the work worth it.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:
			
		

> I was so surprised at the amount of cards we got from people, it makes all the work worth it.
> 
> kadesma


 
I wouldn't be surprised at all!! If you are 1/2 as sweet in person as you are on here, I would begging you to stay!!


----------



## kadesma

Thanks Texas, what a nice thing to say. 

kadesma


----------



## buckytom

my son got his first hair cut: (chuckin a "right back atcha" to the girls at the front desk)













then he went home and gave himself a potato, carrot, and egg hair conditioning:


----------



## wasabi

You should see the big smile on my face. He gets cuter everyday!


----------



## pdswife

Bucky.. he is just the cutest little boy.  I love his eyes!


----------



## mudbug

just copying daddy.................


----------



## In the Kitchen

*Checked it Out*

buckytom:  I am so thankful I got to see those pictures.  The thread was 'last thing that made you smile'.  He brings a smile to anyone's face.  What a heart break  he could give.  You got him all to yourself.  He sure does look like he is well taken care of with lots of love. thanks so much for including us in your pride  and joy.  I tell you children and puppies are so fragile.  All they need is love and attention.  Take good care of him. These days go too fast.


----------



## corazon

Great photos bucky!  That really made me smile!


----------



## texasgirl

What made me smile???? Finally getting back on here after trying for 9 hours!!! What the heck happened? I thought I was going to have break down )


----------



## kadesma

Seeing that cute picture of  the little guy's first hair cut..Carson just got his first trim wednesday and it was so cute watching him try to grab the sissors. Then reading Texas reaction to Dc being on the fritz, made me laugh..I did the same thing..PANIC  Now I'm smilin  

kadesma


----------



## Jikoni

Oh he is sooooooooooo cute.


----------



## pdswife

Just waking up and knowing it's "the weekend".


----------



## cara

last for me:
Frank doesn't like my great Lindt Truffles Marc de Champagne, so they are all MINE!!  

they are soooooo GREAAAT!!!


----------



## shannon in KS

Cara, those sound yummy!  

I have an awful cold, and I finally SLEPT well last night....  We will see what this evening brings....

Oh, and I met a reeeeeaaalllly nice guy!  yyyaaaaayyyyy for me!!!!


----------



## cara

shannon, get well soon!!! And I'll keep my fingers crossed for the guy


----------



## texasgirl

shannon in KS said:
			
		

> Cara, those sound yummy!
> 
> I have an awful cold, and I finally SLEPT well last night.... We will see what this evening brings....
> 
> Oh, and I met a reeeeeaaalllly nice guy! yyyaaaaayyyyy for me!!!!


 
I hope you feel better!! So, is this guy nice? What kind of job does he have? How old is he? Any kids?.................   Just joking, the mother came out. Hope you got a winner!!


----------



## kadesma

Seeing the mother in Texas come out   

and seeing two cute little faces peeking around the puter room door, just made me smile again 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Yippeeeee Shannon!!!!
I'll send some happy "love" vibes your way.

The sun came out and it quit raining for awhile today!!!!!


----------



## licia

Not the LAST thing that made me smile, but a very long conversation with my ds yesterday was very nice.  We cover everything possible when we have such a talk. It always makes me smile for quite a while.


----------



## Dina

Last thing that made me smile....seeing my little one napping so peacefully.  He looks like an angel.


----------



## pdswife

DC... the laughter this morning has been great.


----------



## corazon

seeing this thread pop up again made me smile.  I love this thread and have forgotten about it!  Thanks dina!


----------



## pdswife

Finally got the printer to work!  Yipppeeee!


----------



## kimbaby

my mom..........


----------



## pdswife

Leo's website.   Love the snow globe


----------



## amber

At first I was grumpy when I heard the crows making noise at 5 am, but then I heard the song birds, a sure sign of spring, so that made me happy even at the hour! Oh and it was warm enough to take a walk without putting on heavy coats, boots, scarfs, gloves and hat!


----------



## kadesma

Seeing Carson today, with his new big boy haircut, and watching him smile as we sang Happy Birthday to him


kadesma


----------



## Robo410

my sweetie


----------



## pdswife

Hubby came home early!


----------



## corazon

bump*
Callum's smiles made me smile all day!
He's now asleep and I'm looking forward to a cup of tea and watching on of my favorite movies "Love Actually"  That makes me smile too.
How bout you guys?


----------



## buckytom

brew me a cup cora? 

i'm glad you resurrected this thread.

my boy makes me smile hundreds of times a day. being a dad is the greatest thing in the world. sometimes it terrifies me that something bad could happen to him, like when i heard on the news today about a 2 year old being shot and killed in his carseat from a stray bullet. 
but, you can't live in the "gray twilight" of fear , so i realize that i've been given the greatest gift, along with a tremendous responsibility. and i wouldn't want it any other way...

T.R. - "Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat."


----------



## Quizzie

The last thing that made me smile, Seing the looks on my granchildrens face when they knew it was time to hunt Easter Eggs. YEP, that did it for me.
Sucker to those little small faces. I thank GOD for moments like that.


----------



## kadesma

_I'm with quzzie, yesterday I knew it was going to be a little hard around dinner time, but I had four beautiful faces around me all day. It was so wonderful to look up and see Cade playing with his cousin Ethan and his baby brother Carson, to hear the squeals of delight as they found the hidden eggs and then the baskets Mr. Easter Bunny left for them.Little Olivia was all wiggles and smiles..She just beamed everytime you stopped and talked to her. And the hugs and kisses weren't bad either I had to stop myself twice from picking up the phone to call mom to dinner, but as I said, baby faces help all of us. There is nothing so precious as our children and our grandchildren._

_kadesma _


----------



## bethzaring

watching a herd of baby goats, eight of them, running from the barn out to the pasture, as fast of their little legs can take them, and then run back to the barn, and then back out to the pasture.  They stay together in a pack, back and forth...  we always mutter, they are wasting that goats' milk....


----------



## velochic

My daughter, 4 years old.  We are what you would call a crunchy family - very environmentally conscious, eat whole foods, etc.  But dd loves her sweets.  Yesterday morning she wanted ice cream.  I told her that she could probably have ice cream for dessert after dinner.  She says, "Okay.  Um, Mommy... can we call breakfast 'dinner' today"?


----------



## SizzlininIN

Its actually not the last but its the funniest thing thats happened in the last few days that keeps me smiling when I think of it.

One of my older brothers and his kids were down for the holiday weekend.  We let him and his youngest sleep in our bed and we slept in our youngest bedroom next to it. 
We woke up one morning and my youngest turned to me and pointed to the wall that connects to our bedroom and he says, "You see that wall"?  And I respond questionably, "Yesssssssss".  And he respondeds, while shaking his finger at the wall, "Those people in there, they snore"! 
Of course we all got a good laugh at it.  It was def. true as all of the men in the household this weekend all took turns at sounding like freight trains.  Poor Dill (Dillon) and I were woke up countless times. But it still puts a smile on my face.


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:
			
		

> _I'm with quzzie, yesterday I knew it was going to be a little hard around dinner time, but I had four beautiful faces around me all day. It was so wonderful to look up and see Cade playing with his cousin Ethan and his baby brother Carson, to hear the squeals of delight as they found the hidden eggs and then the baskets Mr. Easter Bunny left for them.Little Olivia was all wiggles and smiles..She just beamed everytime you stopped and talked to her. And the hugs and kisses weren't bad either I had to stop myself twice from picking up the phone to call mom to dinner, but as I said, baby faces help all of us. There is nothing so precious as our children and our grandchildren._
> 
> _kadesma _


 
I took me a little while to stop reaching for the phone too.
Just knowing that you had your family and had a good day, makes me smile!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> I took me a little while to stop reaching for the phone too.
> Just knowing that you had your family and had a good day, makes me smile!!


We had a beautiful time together sunday. Today are her services and then, hopefully we can take a step forward with smiles and not so meany tears. Thanks for smiling, it is like sun shinning.

kadesma


----------



## corazon

buckytom said:
			
		

> brew me a cup cora?
> 
> i'm glad you resurrected this thread.
> 
> my boy makes me smile hundreds of times a day. being a dad is the greatest thing in the world. sometimes it terrifies me that something bad could happen to him, like when i heard on the news today about a 2 year old being shot and killed in his carseat from a stray bullet.
> but, you can't live in the "gray twilight" of fear , so i realize that i've been given the greatest gift, along with a tremendous responsibility. and i wouldn't want it any other way...
> 
> T.R. - "Far better is it to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs, even though checkered by failure than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy much nor suffer much, because they live in a gray twilight that knows not victory nor defeat."


I'd love to brew you a cup. Any time. I really like this thread but it often disappears. Let's keep the smiles coming!

I understand how you feel about your son. It's hard not to be terrified that something could happen to them! I just want to lock my kids up in the house but even that wouldn't protect them. We will take one day at a time. Playing in the sunshine, holding them, laughing, crying and being grateful for the time we do have with them.

kadesma-
I'm glad to hear of your smiles in this sad time for you!


----------



## Chef_Jimmy

the last thing that made me smile was getting redbirds (memphis AA baseball team) season tickets for my b-day


----------



## kimbaby

a bullentine I read somewhere...


----------



## kadesma

corazon90 said:
			
		

> I'd love to brew you a cup. Any time. I really like this thread but it often disappears. Let's keep the smiles coming!
> 
> I understand how you feel about your son. It's hard not to be terrified that something could happen to them! I just want to lock my kids up in the house but even that wouldn't protect them. We will take one day at a time. Playing in the sunshine, holding them, laughing, crying and being grateful for the time we do have with them.
> 
> kadesma-
> I'm glad to hear of your smiles in this sad time for you!


Thanks Cora,
having my children and my grandchildren at my side today made Easter and today a lot easier. Children just have a way of looking at you, hugging you and then saing the right thing at the right time. Cade topped it off today, when asked he replied,sitting on my lap and putting his head on my shoulder, we are praying to nana and she will pray for us now because she is HOME and Happy. Amen! 5 1/2 and he just knew the right thing to say.
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

staying on my elliptical for a mile, top heart rate of 160 and not killing over!!!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> staying on my elliptical for a mile, top heart rate of 160 and not killing over!!!!


Fantastic Texas, way to go, that makes me smile 

kadesma


----------



## luvs

seeing that this thread is being continued gave me a smile.


----------



## bevkile

I am 74 and my husband is 75 and we both woke up alive.  That makes us happy.


----------



## kadesma

bevkile said:
			
		

> I am 74 and my husband is 75 and we both woke up alive. That makes us happy.


Bevkile,
your sense of humor made me not only smile but laugh out loud   Thanks

kadesma


----------



## phinz

This image of our new girl, Havana.


----------



## corazon

She looks like such a great dog!  I love the photo of her running.  That made me smile.


----------



## Jikoni

My DC mug arrived today in the post...can't wait to have a cuppa!


----------



## mudbug

mish's post about liquid smoke and Michael's reply


----------



## amber

bevkile said:
			
		

> I am 74 and my husband is 75 and we both woke up alive. That makes us happy.


 
I like that attitude , and I think that too even though I am only 44.

Last thing that made me smile was the song birds early this morning. Spring!


----------



## kadesma

amber said:
			
		

> I like that attitude , and I think that too even though I am only 44.
> 
> Last thing that made me smile was the song birds early this morning. Spring!


Amber,
 don't you just love the birds?  I was sitting outside awhile ago and up over my head a little hummer came, he hovered there looking at me for a bit then headed for the allysium that is blooming..Since my dad was a hummer person and all birds in general, it made me feel as if he were right there. 
All I have to do is see a hummer and I smile 
kadesma


----------



## The Z

The music thread prompted me to put on the American Graffiti CD that I haven't listened to in AGES and have just been dancing around my bedroom and singing loudly as I'm putting away my laundry.

Ahhhhh.... memories.

Z


----------



## corazon

It's 7:30 and both of the kids are asleep!   
I'm off to clean and hopefully have some down time before dh gets home.


----------



## wasabi

I have a family website and we have so much fun on it. It always makes me smile just like this site does.


----------



## grumblebee

I watched Finding Nemo - what a cute movie!


----------



## licia

My 6 year old grandson called me and said "mema" we had a fire at my daycare today and there were ladder trucks, tanker trucks, police and everything.  I asked him if everyone got out ok. He said , yes, I would save those babies with all my might. I turned on the news and waited and waited with no mention.  I thought that was the most horrible thing not to mention a fire at a daycare.  I called my daughter later and asked about it. She said it wasn't at the daycare - it was in the woods BEHIND the daycare. He was so excited to see the fire trucks, etc he never mentioned that it wasn't the building. I was glad to hear that, though.


----------



## kimbaby

all 4 of my handsome boys


----------



## corazon

licia-
if you take your grandson to a firestation, the firefighters be more than happy to show him around.  My dh is a firefighter and I hear about once a month of somebody bringing thier kids by.  Just make sure you don't take him to a volunteer station, or else nobody will be there.  Take him to one somewhere in town.  He'd love it!


----------



## luvs

i spoke with a special discusscooking pal. i smiled after that .


----------



## kadesma

Cade,Carson,Ethan, Olivia and their moms are coming for dinner tonight, I think that made me smile 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Watching my niece go through looking at cars and wanting a new one too!!LOL


----------



## Maidrite

*Getting out of Bed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! * 
*Thats right I'MMMMMMMMM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## texasgirl

Maidrite said:
			
		

> *Thats right I'MMMMMMMMM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


 

I'm really smiling now!!!


----------



## kadesma

Maidrite said:
			
		

> *Getting out of Bed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
> *Thats right I'MMMMMMMMM BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


WooooooooHoooooo,
good to see ya and now I can grin not just smile  


kadesma


----------



## luvs

my kitties. i hear that cupboard where thier crunchies are at open before it shuts, then them crunching on thier snacks. 
i say '_charlotte or tigs!'_
quiet for a few. then it opens again.
i sternly inform them that _'i am Mom & you're supposed to listen to what Mommy says'!_
they ignore me & continue to snack.
i get a bored, sedated kind of meow some nights. yawns, too.
they're sent to thier 'rooms' (these pear crates that they love.) they stay in them, too.


----------



## corazon

dh put Aidan to bed tonight while I sat around a bonfire with our neighbors.  When I came home, I peeked in Aidan's room.  They were both asleep and Aidan was sleeping on his daddy's chest. I didn't have the heart to wake him, so I will wait until I go to bed.

It's quiet in the house.  It's filthy and the sink is full of dishes but I am going to enjoy the peace, hot tea and the great company that is all of you.


----------



## luvs

i smiled at those felines agian.


----------



## texasgirl

corazon90 said:
			
		

> dh put Aidan to bed tonight while I sat around a bonfire with our neighbors. When I came home, I peeked in Aidan's room. They were both asleep and Aidan was sleeping on his daddy's chest. I didn't have the heart to wake him, so I will wait until I go to bed.
> 
> It's quiet in the house. It's filthy and the sink is full of dishes but I am going to enjoy the peace, hot tea and the great company that is all of you.


 

They both look so innocent like that, don't they? 
DH used to do that too. That was the only way my oldest would go to sleep. Used to tick me off so bad!!!


----------



## corazon

why did it make you mad tg?


----------



## texasgirl

corazon90 said:
			
		

> why did it make you mad tg?


 
Because I couldn't get him to sleep like that!!!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Because I couldn't get him to sleep like that!!!!


Same with my kids Texas, DH can still get Carson and Ethan to fall asleep like that.. He says it's a favor for ME!!! Of course that's his excuse to nap along with them. 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

Well two seperate things really, waking up to Olivia crying for her bottle, she spent the night with me so mommy could SLEEP all night for a change!!! Then taking her and DH and going to watch Cade's first t-ball game..What fun, id forgotten how cute 5-6 year olds were playing baseball..They were so cute, the other team hit one right up the middle  and the whole team including the pitcher chased after the ball  They had so much fun..I'm still smiling at the thought.
kadesma


----------



## corazon

lol kadesma!  That sounds fun!


----------



## luvs

kads, that's so cute. awww.
i used to watch a few little kiddos & they were into football. it was heartwarming to see them into thier sport & view it. brings such a smile. they're 18 & 20 now, wow!


----------



## kadesma

Sitting on the patio with some ice tea and knowing all my big and little kiddos will be here soon.. 


kadesma


----------



## SizzlininIN

I woke up earlier than DH and decided to make Sausage Biscuits & Gravy.  I was cooking away but could hear out youngest talking to DH and then Dillon comes walking into the kitchen and said, "Daddy really likes coffee......you need to make him some coffee......Chop Chop (clapping hands with this part).  I was shocked and tickled that came out of his little mouth and immediately went to the bedroom where DH was still laying in bed, "Honey, did you just tell our son for me to make you coffee....Chop Chop??  Well needless to say he got a good belly laugh out of that and I couldn't wipe the smile off my face from the time those words came out of my sons mouth till much later.  I still smile thinking about it.


----------



## Angie

Last thing that made me smile?  My husband telling me what we'd do tomorrow for our anniversary if we had the money...the romantic getaway...


----------



## corazon

Aidan pressing the buttons on the dvd player saying, "Come on, you silly thing."


----------



## Barb33

my mothers day cards!!


----------



## pdswife

David just called... he's coming over to wash clothes today and he's making a pit stop at STARBUCKS on the way.  There's a double tall white mocha with my name on it.


----------



## jkath

oooooooooooooh! Lucky girl, pds!

I just got a call from the dentist's office to remind my husband of his Thursday appt, which won't be without some pain. I told the receptionist he did remember, as he'd called his mom and asked her to make his favorite soup on Thursday night, since he won't be able to chew. She chuckled and said "those men - can't take pain, huh? Good thing they don't have to go through childbirth!"
 "True!" I said, "or there would be no more babies born!"  hee hee


----------



## Piccolina

I saw the cutest thing earlier this morning. I was walking down the street and noticed that traffic had began to slow down, as I got closer I saw that 2 adult Canadian geese and about 7 fuzzy, little baby geese were crossing the street. By the time they made it across they were close enough that I could have (but of course didn't) touched them. It was totally an "awwwwwww, super cute!" moment! (And me without my camera.)


----------



## texasgirl

Piccolina said:
			
		

> I saw the cutest thing earlier this morning. I was walking down the street and noticed that traffic had began to slow down, as I got closer I saw that 2 adult Canadian geese and about 7 fuzzy, little baby geese were crossing the street. By the time they made it across they were close enough that I could have (but of course didn't) touched them. It was totally an "awwwwwww, super cute!" moment! (And me without my camera.)


 

Awwww, that must have been something to see! The camera thing ALWAYS happens to me. I never see anything when I have it, but, the day that I don't, there is something I wish I had it to take a picture of


----------



## Piccolina

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Awwww, that must have been something to see! The camera thing ALWAYS happens to me. I never see anything when I have it, but, the day that I don't, there is something I wish I had it to take a picture of


 It's funny, I used to always have a little compact digital in my bag, then about a week ago a pop that I was carrying for Tony leaked in my purse and I took everything out. After the purse was cleaned up and dryed I forgot to put the camera back, well not only did I miss the ducks but on Sunday we were out and about and we spotted a restaurant called "Tony's Italian Restaurant". I couldn't believe that I didn't have it (well to be fair he didn't have his camera there either), and I said that we'd have to come back just so he could stand under the sign and I could snap a pic


----------



## texasgirl

That would be a cute picture, especially for his family to see.


----------



## kadesma

Watching Carson eat three deviled egg alves at the birthday party this afternoon..He was so cute..He kept saying ummmmm as he ate..He did pretty well on the cake too 

kadesma


----------



## Barb33

Cake would make me smile if I could eat itstill dieting!


----------



## Michelemarie

Kissing my son goodnight last nighy - and his kiss back and the sweet smell of his hair - nothing better in the world!


----------



## patch

This clip of the man who went into the BBC last week for a job interview and was mistakenly put on camera as a "computer expert". Just watch his face when it dawns on him - and see how he valiantly tries to oblige the interviewer with a comment. Reality TV!! Not only did I smile, I darn well laughed out loud!!

http://www.mailonsunday.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=386136&in_page_id=1770&in_a_source=&ct=5


----------



## VickiQ

The little girl who lives behind us dressed in her communion dress looking like an angel and like she felt like a million dollars!!
Angel puppy climbing up the steps of the pool ever so quietly to watch the ducks swimming in the water on the cover.


----------



## bknox

Every day my daughter makes me smile evertime I see her, no matter how much drool. 

Years ago a girl named Cindy gave me a prayer to tape to my computer and it is still at the top of my monitor. This also makes me smile.

Cindy's Prayer;

Dear Lord, so far today, I've done alright. I have not gossiped, I have not lost my temper, I have not been greedy, grumpy, nasty, selfish or over indulgent. But in a few minutes, Lord, I am going to have to get out of bed. From then on I'm probably going to need a lot more help. Amen.


----------



## mudbug

Daughter and I made peace on Friday afternoon - or is it just a temporary suspension of hostilities?

In any case, we have been getting along just fine this weekend.

p.s.  Brian's post not only made me smile, but giggle pretty well.


----------



## licia

It wasn't the last thing, (but rethinking about it, may have been) but seeing my 4 grandchildren last week kept me smiling, laughing and even giggling at times.  We had such a good time and they make me feel like I'm the most important person in the world when I'm with them. Charlie must have called out e ma a million times and I never got tired of it.  He is 2 and sings like a bird.


----------



## corazon

I went to an audition for a new modern dance company today.  I had such a good time.  Everyone gets so serious and nervous for auditions but I really enjoy myself.

I was greeted afterwards by my crew of 3 boys, big hugs and smiles all around.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Last night at work when one of my female patients (she's an onry one) goosed a co-worker while she walked by


----------



## IcyMist

This morning when I saw my pup finally drinking water and then looking up at me with water dripping from half her face.  She has been sick and wasn't drinking water.  I was having to force feed it to her and now it looks like she is getting well.


----------



## kadesma

Icy your post made me smile..I'm happy for you and the pup 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

I'm smiling cause it was a long day and I had two kids not feeling well, I've been worried about Carson who says very little, but how today called me Ma twice for the very FIRST time Yahooo

kadesma


----------



## corazon

All my boys down for a nap. I made some tea and sat on the porch. It was warm but pouring rain. I love listening to the rain.


----------



## VickiQ

Urmaniacs icon makes me smile!!!!So does thinking about how happy Kadesma is hearing Carson say just one simple thing- Ma and Imagining Corazon sitting on her porch looking all at peace with the world!!!


----------



## corazon

I'm so proud of my Aidan!  Today we went on a walk that turned into a 2 mie hike.  He walked without complaint.  We got ice cream afterward.


----------



## pdswife

I've been trying to track down an old friend and today I found her!!


----------



## kadesma

_It's nice to smile at the end of a beautiful day. Just reading the things that make others smiles, Cora and her Aidan and the walk they took, Vicki smiling at Cora and at me, Pds, finding an old friend..On that happy note I too am smiling _

_kadesma_


----------



## buckytom

yup, all of that kadesma.

my contribution is seeing the pics of my boy at the bronx zoo, torturing the poor dumb goats by feeding them 1 tiny morsel of feed at a time. gotta give the kid credit: wasn't afraid of the towering beasts (to him) at all.


----------



## wasabi

Wow, he's getting so tall, and cuter every time I see him. Thank you Bucky, this made me smile.


----------



## buckytom

here's another for my auntie wasabi.

after feeding the animals, you must wash your hands. here i am steadfast on my way to the sink to wash up...


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:
			
		

> yup, all of that kadesma.
> 
> my contribution is seeing the pics of my boy at the bronx zoo, torturing the poor dumb goats by feeding them 1 tiny morsel of feed at a time. gotta give the kid credit: wasn't afraid of the towering beasts (to him) at all.


Bucky, took a last look before going nite nite With this adorable picture, I'll smile all the way to dreamland..He is a beautiful boy, how lucky you both are.
kadesma


----------



## corazon

I love seeing photos of your son growing bucky!  Smiles here too.


----------



## wasabi




----------



## corazon

Step aside there Bucky.   Now that my computer is working again, I will show off my boys in their Fire Dept shirts.


----------



## KAYLINDA

All of you have such beautiful children...and they all have that "loved" look!  I'm happy for all of you!


----------



## pdswife

Beautiful babies!!   They always make me smile!!


----------



## Trip

I just got on the scale, am trying the weight watchers diet. Been on it for 3 weeks but took last weekend off when I went away. Was worried I had messed it up but have stilll lost 20 lbs.


----------



## pdswife

Wonderful Trip!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Having the little ones here,taking them outside to play on the swings and in the sand box and to use bubble guns, then hearing them squeel as Pa came out carrying ice cream for them..We ended up sandy and covered with chocolate and big grins

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

That sounds like fun Kadesma!!!!


----------



## PA Baker

Oh, bucky, buck jr. is getting cuter and cuter!  I can't believe how grown up he looks!

Corazon, Callum is getting awfully big, too!  Isn't it amazing the change aroudn that age--they suddenly stop looking new born and look very grown up! 

I'll have to post one later.  Imageshack isn't working for me right now....


----------



## Angie

I just smiled, watching a video of my 3 month old niece with Down Syndrome trying to roll over!  She is getting from her back to her side!


----------



## kadesma

Angie said:
			
		

> I just smiled, watching a video of my 3 month old niece with Down Syndrome trying to roll over! She is getting from her back to her side!


I love when they start trying to roll over and grab for things. I bet she is cute as a button.Give her a hug from me 
kadesma


----------



## wasabi

A cousin who is very close to me just had colon cancer surgery and his doc told him this morning the cancer was in stage one, he got it all, and there is no need for anymore treatment. I was smiling ALL day.


----------



## Angie

kadesma said:
			
		

> I love when they start trying to roll over and grab for things. I bet she is cute as a button.Give her a hug from me
> kadesma



I sure will give her a hug from you!  I do have a new picture of her trying to roll over that I will post in the morning!


----------



## Angie

I have posted a new picture of my niece tryint to roll over.  Every time I think of that child I smile...We are truly blessed to have her in our family.  She is lucky to have the extra chromosone.


----------



## kadesma

Angie said:
			
		

> I have posted a new picture of my niece tryint to roll over. Every time I think of that child I smile...We are truly blessed to have her in our family. She is lucky to have the extra chromosone.


Angie,
just saw the new picture..Boy she is so darling and all that pretty hair..You really are blessed.

kadesma


----------



## PA Baker

It's incredibly hot here all of a sudden so we got Sofie's baby pool out yesterday for the first time. She wasn't sure what to do at first, but quickly got the hang of it and had a great time splashing and playing with her toys (although I think her daddy, Grammy, Grandpa and I had more fun watching!).


----------



## texasgirl

PA Baker said:
			
		

> It's incredibly hot here all of a sudden so we got Sofie's baby pool out yesterday for the first time. She wasn't sure what to do at first, but quickly got the hang of it and had a great time splashing and playing with her toys (although I think her daddy, Grammy, Grandpa and I had more fun watching!).


 
She is getting big, PA!! She is so cute.
The legs behind her, look like my husbands, tan with white socks That is someone that is outside while working with socks and shoes instead of outside playing with sandals or barefoot.


----------



## PA Baker

texasgirl said:
			
		

> That is someone that is outside while working with socks and shoes instead of outside playing with sandals or barefoot.


 
LOL, TG, that's my dad, who golfs a lot!

Yes, she's growing like a weed, and I'm so bittersweet about it!


----------



## Michelemarie

PA Baker - your daughter is sooooo cute!  That was us last summer - hat and all - except blue.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Z

The last thing that made me smile was reading the recipe for and looking at the pictures of corazon90's Double Chocolate Torte


----------



## kadesma

today watching all the little kids playing in the water and with squirt guns at Ethans birthday party..They were all so cute. Little Olivia, was sitting in my lap just jabbering as the kids ran by her..Nice bbq,ggod food, dh,my kids and grandkids and a few friends..Early this morning we went to the cemetary, brought mom some flowers and then went into the area where they have the military and picked random sites with no flowers and laid a rose on some of them.Gave a big thank you and then went to finish for Ethans big big day..Had to really give a big smile as we left, the little guy was sound asleep on Pa's shoulder clutching a little football. 
kadesma


----------



## PA Baker

kadesma said:
			
		

> then went into the area where they have the military and picked random sites with no flowers and laid a rose on some of them.


 
What a lovely thing to do!


----------



## corazon

All your posts make me smile.
-PA, Sofie is so cute in her little pink bikini.  She's looking happy and healthy!
-Angie's Mayson rolling over.  I'm reminising already, even though it was just a couple months ago.
-Thanks Z!  It's a delicious dessert!
-Kadesma, I smile every time I hear about your grandchildren!  And very cute image of Ethan!

Another smile to add...Callum is in my lap smiling and talking away.  He seems to never stop smiling!  I've never seen such a happy baby.  Here's a smile for you.


----------



## Angie

Oh what a sweetie!  Please give him a kiss from me...AKA "Aunt Gigi"!!!


----------



## kadesma

_Oh Cora, look at those pretty eyes. I just love happy happy babies..Course I love them all smiling or not, but when they smile, they walk off with my heart..._
_kadesma _


----------



## kadesma

PA Baker said:
			
		

> What a lovely thing to do!


Thank you Pa,
it was the very least we could do..We just thought of all they gave for us.

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

PA Baker said:
			
		

> It's incredibly hot here all of a sudden so we got Sofie's baby pool out yesterday for the first time. She wasn't sure what to do at first, but quickly got the hang of it and had a great time splashing and playing with her toys (although I think her daddy, Grammy, Grandpa and I had more fun watching!).


My goodness would you look at that sweetie in her pink bathing suit  What a beautiful little girl. Big hugs Miss Sofie.

kadesma


----------



## buckytom

oh man, those are some great pics pab and cora. great smiles.

big smiles here too!

kads, your day sounded great too.


----------



## corazon

For the last few days, Aidan has been saying the alphabet without making any mistakes!  I'm so proud, can you tell?


----------



## pdswife

You guys all have such cute babies!!

They always make me smile.  Keep posting those photos!


----------



## texasgirl

Aww, all those sweet little faces!!
And to Andy M. who will soon be sharing the new little one's pics, I hope!!


----------



## luvs

these babies, Blessing us with smiling & laughter.


----------



## pdswife

Finally after months and months the road guys are here to fix the giant hole in the road...it's right at the bottom of our driveway.  It's been a heck of a mess FOREVER.  And it's so hard to drive around... 

smiles!!


----------



## Piccolina

Today I'm smiling ear to ear because we've got 30 degree weather and gorgeous blue skies (I'm easily made happy ).


(Plus, I'm also smiling because I'm making DH a surprise Boston Cream cake for dessert, and he doesn't have the faintest clue about it )


----------



## pdswife

Jessica's surprise for her hubby made me smile.  I love it when people are nice to each other!


----------



## Piccolina

pdswife said:
			
		

> Jessica's surprise for her hubby made me smile.  I love it when people are nice to each other!


 Awwww, thanks Pds - you're such a sweetie. I'm glad that I made you smile...Please have big imaginary piece of the cake


----------



## mudbug

The older D.C. sniper got convicted - again - in Maryland.


----------



## Alix

Ken's goofy posts about wanting a Mustang.


----------



## CharlieD

My son told us a stupid joke last night (he is almost 11) I can't even remeber what the joke was about it was really stupid but he told in such a fynny way i couldn't stop laughing, should ask my wife what it was about, hm...


----------



## Dove

This morning while waiting for our Elder Law  Attorney to come in the office ( we were to sign the last of the paper work for our Living Trust..) Two gentlemen walked in and one looked at Paul hat that said Retired Navy and had various pins on it (one was the Eagle, Globe and Anchor. It is the Marine Corp insignia) He said " Thank you sir for what you have done"  I felt so Proud.


----------



## mudbug

an event that happened in Iraq yesterday.


----------



## kadesma

getting a call that after several months of asking the doctor has finally agreed to send Olivia to a dermatologist!!! I can't believe how ego's get in the way!!! This poor baby is covered from scalp to ankles with what looks like excema shei is constantly moving trying to scratch her little back, she has scratched her face, head, arms and legs til they bleed.. We have to rub her with creams to keep the creases of her little body from cracking open, Through all this my little sweetie, talks to you, smiles anytime you look at her and laughs out loud. I got so angry that I threatened to take Olivia in myself the other day. Her mom had tried and tried but the doc just kept putting her off. This baby even moans and scratches in her sleep. I just don't understand how anyone can think they are so important that they couldn't possibly be mistaken, how can you not refer a child to a specialist? Beats the heck out of me..My theory the GOD syndrome most doc's have it!!! Sorry if I've stepped on toes here, but this baby deserves better than what she has gotten so far in her little life..Thankfully, the little call someone made did the trick and Olivia has her apointment next week!!!
Smiling yes, still miffed at the doctor  you BET!!!
kadesma


----------



## mudbug

kadesma said:
			
		

> Thankfully, the little call someone made did the trick and Olivia has her apointment next week!!!kadesma


 
I'm betting that little call was made by you, kadesma.   Bravo.  

Doctors here have seen my daughter for numerous recent minor irritations, so it's beyond my understanding why one would not refer a baby with what sounds like a serious condition!


----------



## Dawnsey

Tuesday night, dancing with my sweetie to "Hear Comes the Sun", it was a memorial service for a friend of ours who was a drummer in a band that did a lot of rock/soul/blues covers.  It was amazing to see all those people there, celebrating Nigel's spirit.  In between tears, I was smiling so hard I thought my face would break.


----------



## Bugs

last thing to make me smile was my sister. who is doing a funny little dance right now to her own weird noises! rotfl!


----------



## texasgirl

Dawnsey said:
			
		

> Tuesday night, dancing with my sweetie to "Hear Comes the Sun", it was a memorial service for a friend of ours who was a drummer in a band that did a lot of rock/soul/blues covers. It was amazing to see all those people there, celebrating Nigel's spirit. In between tears, I was smiling so hard I thought my face would break.


 
You can be sure that your friend is smiling back down at you!! What a wonderful memorial!


----------



## kadesma

mudbug said:
			
		

> I'm betting that little call was made by you, kadesma.  Bravo.
> 
> Doctors here have seen my daughter for numerous recent minor irritations, so it's beyond my understanding why one would not refer a baby with what sounds like a serious condition!


Yes, it was me, got tired of excuse after excuse!!! I hate having to be nasty, but when it comes to these little ones, mine or someone elses, I'll fight to the end for them. I just think it's a case of hating to admit you don't know how to treat something and your ego won't let you give in!!!  You know, anyone who can say, I'm not sure let's ask so and so and see if he/she can help us, has my undying gratitude and admiration.

kadesma


----------



## Angie

Just got off the phone with my friend who had a brain tumor removed on Monday...she's HOME and WALKING and joking up a storm with me!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Angie said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with my friend who had a brain tumor removed on Monday...she's HOME and WALKING and joking up a storm with me!!!!


Wow Angie, now that makes me smile again today..What wonderful news.

kadesma


----------



## TATTRAT

the burger I ate tonight...and some bloopers show we were watching, well, probobly more of the burger.


----------



## pdswife

I got a really special hug from a friend tonight.  Still smiling.


----------



## corazon

Callum was in hysterics watching Aidan  play with a balloon.  Aidan would throw it up into the air and Callum would laugh until he ran out of breath.  Oh, it was so funny!  Luckily, I got some video of it!


----------



## corazon

Yesterday dh & I took the kids to see Cars. Callum fell asleep in my arms soon after the movie started. Aidan began to fade toward the end of the movie. He came over and sat in my lap. 5 minutes later, I had two sleeping boys in my arms and I held on to them tight. What a wonderful memory.


----------



## pdswife

That sounds nice corazon.  I'm glad you had a good day!!

Paul brought me coffee this morning.  Coffee and hugs.  My favorite
way to start the day.


----------



## Michelemarie

corazon - how sweet! And how brave you are to attempt the movies!  I'm so glad it all worked it.  I'm sure that was the best feeling in the world.  How was the movie? We saw "Over the Hedge" this past weekend, I'm still laughing.


----------



## texasgirl

I want to see over the hedge.
How sweet corazon! I remember my youngest would not last half way through a movie up until he was 13!! The oldest would watch several at one time if he could and never fall asleep.


----------



## mudbug

reading about how much In The Kitchen loves her dogs.


----------



## kadesma

_We took Ethan and Olivia to get pictures taken for fathers day..Now that made me smile..They both look so cute..Ethan was so good I took him and his mom and sister for ice cream after..The whole thing was one big SMILE and messy hands and chins _

_kadesma_


----------



## liketobake

When I am with my boyfriend my smile never vanishes.


----------



## texasgirl

When I got up and didn't have to spend another day looking for a job!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mish

*Talking Cats*

Talking Cats  

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/talking-cats.html


----------



## liketobake

Salad


----------



## kadesma

_Yesterday, watching Cade race fish in the swimming pool while Carson played with a little water table we got for him and called, Ma,Ma, the kid is finally saying a word or two..We then went to a pizza outing for Cades t-ball team, watched that, ate and came home.Just being with these kids is what makes me smile every day._

_kadesma _


----------



## texasgirl

Hearing my sister say that she is really happy for me for getting a job and that she has been so worried about me. Though, it's not actually an apology, it's close enough for me!!! Plus, she gave me a couple of dresses that I really like and some dress pants as the job I got is business casual and I haven't had that kind of clothes in years.


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Hearing my sister say that she is really happy for me for getting a job and that she has been so worried about me. Though, it's not actually an apology, it's close enough for me!!! Plus, she gave me a couple of dresses that I really like and some dress pants as the job I got is business casual and I haven't had that kind of clothes in years.


Now, talking about smiling, this just brings the biggest smile ever to my face!!! Sisters are sisters no matter what!!! Good for her and even better for YOU 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:
			
		

> Now, talking about smiling, this just brings the biggest smile ever to my face!!! Sisters are sisters no matter what!!! Good for her and even better for YOU
> 
> kadesma


 
Your right, she is my sister no matter what and I'll always love her. It just felt good to hear her say SOMETHING about what has happened.


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Your right, she is my sister no matter what and I'll always love her. It just felt good to hear her say SOMETHING about what has happened.


Of course it does and it was a long time coming. My sister has a way of dragging her heels that drives me to distraction and an apopogy is never a I'm sorry, it's a turn around the park and a cold day you know where before she says anything. So rather than spend my time wringing my hands and grinding my teeth, I accept what ever she offers as her way of saying a simple I'm sorry or thank you. Life can be a bear if we let it. But, just look who came out on top!!!  YOU  YEAH

kadesma


----------



## liketobake

The chocolate chip cookies my boyfriend baked for me


----------



## middie

Meeting the new store manager today and finding out she's really nice.
And EXACTLY what the store needed.


----------



## mudbug

Today my boss and I went to the printers to oversee the shipping off of most the documents for our PFH.  Just minor mopping up to do (please, God) for at least the next 45 days.


----------



## kadesma

mudbug said:
			
		

> Today my boss and I went to the printers to oversee the shipping off of most the documents for our PFH. Just minor mopping up to do (please, God) for at least the next 45 days.


Now that deserves a huge grin  you can come play a little now 


kadesma


----------



## mrsmac

Having Riley sleep from 10pm until 3am before he woke up to be fed! And Australia going through to the 2nd round of the world cup


----------



## texasgirl

So glad to see you mrsmac. That is awesome that Riley is sleeping well now. Gives you some rest too.


----------



## PA Baker

Sofie just started clapping!!!  Nathan and I sit there like maniacs yelling "YEA!" and clap and clap and she starts smiling and clapping and screeching "ehhhhhhhhhhh" (Alix, does this make her Canadian?!?)

Mrs. Mac, good for Riley!  Sofie, at 7 mo has still only slept for 5 hours straight 3 times!


----------



## middie

(Alix, does this make her Canadian?!?)


Too funny Pa. Babies are so darn cute when they do that !


----------



## buckytom

lol middie. too bad the canadian ones never outgrow it...

i wonder if french canadian babies say l' ehhhhhh?


----------



## liketobake

Going into a bath of ice cold water, after a run in the hot sun.


----------



## corazon

Getting up before the boys today.  Having some peace, tea & dc before starting the day.


----------



## liketobake

honey dew melon after being soooo hungry.


----------



## Dina

My 3 year old dressed as Nacho-underwear over his pants, no shirt, a red cape and a mask. Just took the kids to watch "Nacho Libre".


----------



## liketobake

Drinking ice water after spending a few hours at the beach.


----------



## Dina

Seeing my best friend and her baby again.  I got to visit her and the baby at their home after being in the hospital battling the baby's heart disease for over a year.  Thankfully, the baby is stable and seems happy.  I got to hold the little one and kiss him and visit with my friend.  What a great day.


----------



## Lynan

My 8 month old pup, sprawled on the lawn surrounded by a couple of dozen empty beercans that he had squished and battered! 
He looked decidedly drunk but was just sleepy after all that activity. lolol
That boy sure has made me laugh a lot lately. And thats a good thing.


----------



## pdswife

I just heard the garage door open.  Paul is home!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

I am getting my new PETS on Wednesday! Not the python i wanted, but something with more personality! A Set of Lovebirds! They are rescues, but I met them today, and are wonderfully personable, and are a welcome addition to my life.


----------



## pdswife

Enjoy them Tat!!  I bet your girlfriend likes them better than she would have liked the snake.


----------



## DaCook

My kitchen helper came out of the walkin with two huge mushrooms stuck in his ears, LOL.


----------



## kadesma

_Watching Cade ride all the kiddie rides at the county fair and then sit quietly as we had a drawing sketched of him..What a beautiful sight he was one minute all laughter and fun the next all business _

_kadesma_


----------



## buckytom

oh man, that musta been great kads.

isn't the total involvement in every minute that kids have fantastic.


----------



## corazon

Finding out my greatest friend in the world will be here to visit in a few days!  I can't wait!  She hasn't met Callum yet and he's already 7 months!

Here's to Dina's & Kadesma's smiles today!


----------



## Trip

Just got my sister a job, and she's moving in with me... hoping that she will see that life here i town is extremely fun and social and to stop settling with the guy she's seeing who treats her like dirt.


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:
			
		

> oh man, that musta been great kads.
> 
> isn't the total involvement in every minute that kids have fantastic.


Yes it is Bucky, It completes my world.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Hubby made the coffee this morning and then topped it off by bringing it to me in bed and telling me not to bother making his lunch, he'll just eat in the cafe at work.


----------



## vagriller

My 4 year old son this morning made me smile. He picked up my cell phone and said "I have an appointment." Then he opened the phone and said "hi...oh you don't feel good? Ok, yeah, yeah, ok, I love you, bye, ok". He then took 3 more calls. Quite busy for 7am! When I tried talking to him he said "I'm talking on the phone right now daddy." Too funny!


----------



## pdswife

Cute moment Va!  It's these times that make it all worth it.


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> Cute moment Va!  It's these times that make it all worth it.



I'll try to snap a pic if he does it tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom

pdswife said:
			
		

> Hubby made the coffee this morning and then topped it off by bringing it to me in bed and telling me not to bother making his lunch, he'll just eat in the cafe at work.


 
uh oh pds, he's up to something (arms crossed, tapping foot...)

has he been reading the sears and home depot ads recently. could be a new power tool.

if he does it again, could be a BIG power tool, maybe a new shed.

i don't want to tell you what he'll do for a ride on mower...


----------



## corazon

vagriller said:
			
		

> I'll try to snap a pic if he does it tomorrow.


we'd love to see a photo!


----------



## vagriller

corazon90 said:
			
		

> we'd love to see a photo!



He didn't do it this morning. He did come in this morning and sing a song. It went something like this:

"Jingle bells, jingle bells, hi ho the cheerio, farmer in the dell."

I just remembered that my dig camera takes video. I should have taken some!


----------



## RMS

Seeing the Think Cold Thoughts topic at DC  made me smile!


----------



## TATTRAT

My new Lovebirds...the are awesome!


----------



## Erik

My son reminding how much he loves me!!! Priceless!!!


----------



## pdswife

Hubby, insisting that I have lunch with him today even though the "Greek 
Club" is meeting for lunch and he could have gone to that!!  He likes me better.  lol!


----------



## mudbug

Leaving work early today because we had a meeting through lunchtime.

And I get to work from home tomorrow and miss driving in the nasty heat and confronting the zillion or two Jimmy Buffett fans in cars who will be bearing down on my neighborhood starting about noon tomorrow.

I hope auntdot and Breezy's husband don't have to commute tomorrow.  It's not going to be pretty.


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> Hubby, insisting that I have lunch with him today even though the "Greek
> Club" is meeting for lunch and he could have gone to that!! He likes me better. lol!


 
Yeah, he's up to something for sure. Better check the Home Depot credit card!


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> Hubby, insisting that I have lunch with him today even though the "Greek
> Club" is meeting for lunch and he could have gone to that!! He likes me better. lol!


 
Yeah, he's up to something for sure. Better check the Home Depot credit card!


----------



## pdswife

vagriller said:
			
		

> Yeah, he's up to something for sure. Better check the Home Depot credit card!





LOL... with him it's GI JOES and REI
And believe me.. the credit card is being used this month!!


----------



## pdswife

Nobody  smiling today??


----------



## Half Baked

My UPS man made me smile today.  We get alot of deliveries and the dogs usually go nuts trying to get at him.

After he unloaded the boxes today, he walked up to the fence, stuck out his hand and fed each dog a cookie.  

It pleased me that he was trying to make friends.


----------



## pdswife

That is nice.


----------



## kadesma

_It's been pretty quiet here today, no little kiddos to watch, that comes tomorrow..But, I got a great big grin when my daughter called and Ethan said Hi MA, I love you  _

_kadesma_


----------



## ~emz~

my 3 year old cousin made it up that a "kinda" is something happy and then gives me this big kooky grin. So her older sister, Lilah is my twin cousin...im only two hours older than her and we totally conect. so when she had to leave a couple days ago i was totally crushed. but today when i was talking to her on msn she gave me a couple of those opened mouth smilies as a "kinda". that definately put a smile on my face


----------



## expatgirl

3am in the morning and I'm on the computer trying to distract myself, my mother in law is not doing well at all--she's dying, and all of a sudden I have cold little fingers  go around my neck and it's my 4 year old granddaughter telling me that she loves me. Wow-----she and I both went back to bed and cuddled which was probably the whole idea in the first place.


----------



## kadesma

expatgirl said:
			
		

> 3am in the morning and I'm on the computer trying to distract myself, my mother in law is not doing well at all--she's dying, and all of a sudden I have cold little fingers go around my neck and it's my 4 year old granddaughter telling me that she loves me. Wow-----she and I both went back to bed and cuddled which was probably the whole idea in the first place.


I'm so sorry to hear about your mother-in-law. Aren't these little ones just the perfect thing to make us feel all is right with the world, unhappy or not? There is nothing like the hugs and kisses of a grandchild. I'm so glad your was there for you.

kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

Yes, K.

it is--thanks for your post---kisses from grandchildren are the sweetest in the world---an angel sent her to me at that time of night and she was dry and went right to sleep--------even better!!!!  Thanks again!!


----------



## corazon

Bittersweet smile for me tonight.
Our dog, Seijo, had to go to vet surgery today.  She had a swollen ear that had to get drained and stitched.  She has a big satelite dish around her neck.  Poor thing.  She's so sleepy from the drugs but doesn't want to lay her head down, I think it must make her ear hurt when she does.  

On a lighter front though, after not seeing his big brother most of the day, Callum started giggling like crazy just at the sight of Aidan.


----------



## kadesma

_Sorry to hear about Seijo and her poor ear, those collars are supposed to help the dog and as far as I'm concerned they scare them silly. Those two boys are going to fight like crazy, but they will love each other like nobody can imagine. Each is the others, "HERO" How lucky Cora, two beautiful kids..I'd be smiling too. _

_kadesma_


----------



## buckytom

is seijo getting good reception cora?  does he growl when you try to change the channel? (j/k)

and i'm sorry to hear about you mil, expatty. prayers that she isn't in any pain.


----------



## kyles

I have a dappy Scottish friend at work, who was speaking to a consultant's secretary on the phone and who kept saying "we need a Pacific reason why you are doing that procedure" instead of specific.

When she got off I was laughing at her and she looked at me very annoyed and said "of course I can say speffissick!"

And we all dissolved into a fit of giggles!


----------



## licia

My grandaugter and grandson came by last night. He'd had his first karate lesson and looked so cute in his outfit. He was showing us the "moves" he could remember. He is such a sweet little boy and doesn't always stand his ground so we are hoping this will help.


----------



## vagriller

Monday night at dinner I told my 4 year old how smart he was. He said "I don't see it that way." I was laughing so hard when my wife walked I couldn't speak. She asked what I was laughing about and my son said "whateva."

He got the "I don't see it that way" thing from his Superman book.


----------



## Half Baked

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Bittersweet smile for me tonight.
> Our dog, Seijo, had to go to vet surgery today. She had a swollen ear that had to get drained and stitched. She has a big satelite dish around her neck. Poor thing. She's so sleepy from the drugs but doesn't want to lay her head down, I think it must make her ear hurt when she does.
> 
> On a lighter front though, after not seeing his big brother most of the day, Callum started giggling like crazy just at the sight of Aidan.


 
Our lab had to have is ear 'Quilted' because of it filling up with blood.  He was uncomfortable but didn't have to have the collar.

Did Aidan go to school for the first time yesterday and Callum miss him?


----------



## mudbug

I remembered to make a healthy lunch last night to take to work today and didn't have to go out for yet another gut-bomb.


----------



## TATTRAT

Last thing that made me smile is my airline tickets I printed off for Friday! WHOOOOOOO! 4 Days OFF!


----------



## expatgirl

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Last thing that made me smile is my airline tickets I printed off for Friday! WHOOOOOOO! 4 Days OFF!




Have a FUN FUN FUN R&R--hope your flight(s) getting there and back  is/are boring,uneventful, safe, AND on time.  Git R Done!!


----------



## TATTRAT

Thanks Expatgirl!  I am glad to just be getting a change of scenery, even if it is just for 4 days, I haven't been home in a year and a half so I am dying to get back.


----------



## mudbug

I think I'd take Bermuda over VA Beach any day, Tattrat.


----------



## TATTRAT

You darn skippy on that!


----------



## SizzlininIN

My dear friend just called and told me this story about her little boy. Last year she was dating a guy and her boy was in the backseat of the boyfriends car and they stopped at DQ to get icecream. Well the little boy got himself a Blizzard and when they got home she discovered blizzard all over the floor and some on the seat. The little boy wouldn't disclose what happened and the mom cleaned it up.
Well yesterday she took him to DQ and he ordered himself a Blizzard but when the sales person handed him the cup he saw the words on it and he said, "Oh no I'm not falling for that one again"! The cup said.........Turn your Blizzard Upside Down"...................


----------



## expatgirl

SizzlinIN--That didn't bring a smile to my face that made me LOL!!  Reminds me of the beginnings of some  Texas Aggie jokes (which I am one):   Similar to the Blizzard cup--- Did you hear about the Aggie who walked down the sidewalk, saw the sign "Wet Cement" and so he did???  I know----baaaaaaaaad!  Her story was great because it's true and she really ought to submit it to Reader's Digest's "Life in the USA"!!


----------



## pdswife

The years first batch of zucchini bread is minutes away from being taken out of the oven.  The house smells good!


----------



## DaCook

My "Chinese" linecook runs into the back saying "All at one time! All at one time! Need help!" in the best Chinese accent he can muster. I go up to the line and start looking over the orders, to decide what needs to be done first. Then I notice a hole in each ticket. He had pulled filled orders off the peg and put them up on the line! What a joker!


----------



## phinz

Being told my resume looked really good for a part-time temp job working for a very large communications company doing freelance copywriting, editing and web posting. I'm meeting with her next week. This will be evening and weekend work so that I can make a little extra money for Xmas, the new interior for my Miata and my trip to Orlando in January.  Everybody keep their fingers crossed for me!


----------



## phinz

expatgirl said:
			
		

> SizzlinIN--That didn't bring a smile to my face that made me LOL!! Reminds me of the beginnings of some Texas Aggie jokes (which I am one): Similar to the Blizzard cup--- Did you hear about the Aggie who walked down the sidewalk, saw the sign "Wet Cement" and so he did??? I know----baaaaaaaaad! Her story was great because it's true and she really ought to submit it to Reader's Digest's "Life in the USA"!!


 
How do you break an Aggie's finger?

Hit him in the nose.

Whoop! Gig 'em!!!!


----------



## cara

we had a wonderful time yesterday evening at the football match Germany - Sweden...
our boys made an easy 3-0 win and there was wonderful mood in the Arena Auf Schalke with 53000 visitors...

it was sooo much fun!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I just put up new kitchen curtains this afternoon. They look soooo nice.


----------



## expatgirl

phinz said:
			
		

> How do you break an Aggie's finger?
> 
> Hit him in the nose.
> 
> Whoop! Gig 'em!!!!




LOL!!!!!!!!  That's good.  Know why there is so much food at an Aggie wedding???? To keep the flies off the bride.  Raid worked wonders at mine.  Whoop! Gig 'em!!!

One more--can't resist-----"know what you call an Aggie 5 years after graduation??????? Boss----


----------



## expatgirl

phinz said:
			
		

> Being told my resume looked really good for a part-time temp job working for a very large communications company doing freelance copywriting, editing and web posting. I'm meeting with her next week. This will be evening and weekend work so that I can make a little extra money for Xmas, the new interior for my Miata and my trip to Orlando in January.  Everybody keep their fingers crossed for me!




Fingers and toes in crossed mode--both hands and feet-------best of luck to you and bet that your new boss is an Aggie!!!!!!!!  Hope that you hear soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## Harborwitch

Watching my little girl Pug pull her dog bed out from under the futon bed (where it is stored during the day) and plop herself down for a nap!


----------



## pdswife

Our littlest chicken has been "knocking" on the door all day.
She really wants to come in.


----------



## kadesma

_We took Ethan and Olivia for pictures today and first watching Ethan give the camera his "cheese" grin and then Olivia who is crawling and pulling herself up making the photographer work for those picture..Sure made me grin.._
_kadesma _


----------



## pdswife

I'm glad that you get to share these times with your grandkids Kadesma.
They'll love you forever!!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> I'm glad that you get to share these times with your grandkids Kadesma.
> They'll love you forever!!


I love every minute I can spend with them and I sure hope so Pds,
they make my world go around. 

kadesma


----------



## crewsk

Waking up this morning & realizing that today is Friday! Well, that plus the fact that before I took the kids to school they each gave me a big hug & told me that I am the only mom in the world they ever want. I almost started crying because I know that my babies are growing up but at times like that they show me that they are still my babies.(Even if they don't think so. )


----------



## Half Baked

> Waking up this morning & realizing that today is Friday!


 
OMG, that is exactly what I was going to post!  deja vu  

I don't have the doll babies to hug and kiss me when they are off to school, though.


----------



## crewsk

Well, you know what they say about great minds Half Baked!


----------



## wasabi

Oh yes........it's Friday!


----------



## amber

Well that makes me smile wasabi  

Oh and my dog trying to catch a housefly today and banging into the cupboards doing so


----------



## VeraBlue

My boyfriend bought me freshly brewed coffee in bed.


----------



## buckytom

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> My boyfriend bought me freshly brewed coffee in bed.


 
boy, that store sure is close to your bed, vb.


----------



## mudbug

HH surprised the heck out of me and picked up ALL his clothes off the floor, the chair, and on the cedar chest at the foot of the bed -- and put them away.


----------



## kadesma

_Whoa Mudbug,_
_you just made me smile thinking that there is still HOPE!!!! _

_kadesma_


----------



## mudbug

kadesma, there might be hope.  I also got him this weekend to go thru the closet and remove the stuff he never wears - he filled two Hefty bags.  

Of course now it's my turn.


----------



## kadesma

_Mudbug,_
_nah, just put the stuff from the back to the front and the front to the back, bingo...all done  Or, make sure he hears a big sigh as you stuff an old sweater into the bag, and wistfully say, oh dear, now I'll have to buy that cashmere sweater to take this ones place, I can't NOT have a red sweater _

_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife

The chickens DIDN'T wake me up this morning!!  They slept in!!!


----------



## vagriller

Watching my son dance around this morning when we told him we were going to see Thomas the Train.


----------



## kadesma

_This evening when my oldest son called to say his daughter Alyssa won the barrels at the Jr. Rodeo and his youngest Gianna got a 1st. in pole bending..Yippee ride em cowgirls _

_kadesma  _


----------



## corazon

Callum manuvering himself around the living room.  He creeps around like a combat crawl, like he's in the army.  Aidan cheers him on.  With his arms outstretched he says "Mom!  He did it!  Nice job Callum!"


----------



## kadesma

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Callum manuvering himself around the living room. He creeps around like a combat crawl, like he's in the army. Aidan cheers him on. With his arms outstretched he says "Mom! He did it! Nice job Callum!"


Aren't they cute when they learn to crawl?  Olivia, is now on the move and looks like a little wind up doll  Now that makes me really smile.

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

A friend of ours brought us a new cook book  last night.  
Still reading and smiling.


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> A friend of ours brought us a new cook book  last night.
> Still reading and smiling.



Which one?


----------



## pdswife

It's called... MONTANA MEANDERINGS, A COLLECTION OF RECIPES  OLDTIME REMEDIES AND MONTANA CARTOONS.

 More stories than recipes.
It's been fun reading.


----------



## middie

Last night when I had Disney laying on the couch next to me and she was purring. She gave me one last love bite.


----------



## pdswife

I'm glad you had that moment.
Why do cats do that?


----------



## VickiQ

Looking through the photo gallery here and seeing all the babies pictures and seeing how they have grown!!!!!I'll be smiling all day!!!


----------



## kitchenelf

Last thing that made me smile was just a few minutes ago.  My computer was really acting strange.  I couldn't click on any of the forums here, I couldn't refresh the page, I couldn't even click on the address - it just kept typing these things ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

So, I think I must have just gotten some strange virus, right?  I couldn't even get on my word program - it kept typing this !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My desk is a mess and I have my mouse on the left side of my keyboard, reaching across it.  My arm was "resting" on the ~ or the ! key - smile, smile, smile - I don't have a virus - just a severe case of DA!!


----------



## MJ

Last thing that made me smile was seeing kitchenelf here.


----------



## kitchenelf

MJ said:
			
		

> Last thing that made me smile was seeing kitchenelf here.



Well, aren't you just a little sweetie!!!!!!!!!!!!  Why are you being so nice?  huh?  I ate all those truffles so it's not like you can weezle one out of me!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alix

I smiled when I noticed MJ's post was #666...very fitting.


----------



## kadesma

_last thing that made me smile? Reading the good natured bantering among DC friends..That's nice _

_kadesma_


----------



## corazon

Aidan and his dad tickling, I came up to interfere and join in the fun.  After tackling the both of them, Aidan said "you're the best mom" and smooched me.  What a sweet guy.


----------



## pdswife

David brought me an egg mcmuffin!!


----------



## kadesma

_Pds love for David, makes me smile.._

_kadesma _


----------



## pdswife

Kadesma..you should get karma for that...but, the karma fairy won't let me give you any.


----------



## Bangbang

Waking up without a hangover.


----------



## pdswife

I'm happy for you Bang!


----------



## mrsmac

Walking into the lounge room and seeing that Erin had turned Riley's mat around so he could see the Tv and they were watching The Wiggles together


----------



## JohnL

Phone call from my GF today,
She got promoted to her bosses position and received a 50% increase in pay!
She works so hard and truely deserves the promotion.
I'm so happy for her


----------



## JoAnn L.

They say the best way not to wake up with a hangover is to keep drinking.


----------



## Bangbang

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> They say the best way not to wake up with a hangover is to keep drinking.


 
Been there done that.


----------



## TATTRAT

bump...



My honey is coming in town tonight!


----------



## PA Baker

Dancing with Sofie in the aisles of the Dollar Store.  I had her in her sling and the Bee-Gees came on.  Her legs started pumping so she and I bopped up and down the aisles, humming along to Stayin' Alive.  She was waving her arms and smiling.  I'm sure everyone in the store thought we were absolute nuts but so what!  I was dancing with my baby and loving every minute of it!


----------



## Harborwitch

I am still smiling from the weekend with my daughter, her husband, my grand daughters, and their aunt and uncle.  It was a weekend of wonderful food and lots and lots of hugs and love!   I'll be smiling for days and days!


----------



## middie

Aww Pa that's a cute story !!!! I'm sure most of the people thought it to be adorable.


----------



## vagriller

middie said:
			
		

> Aww Pa that's a cute story !!!! I'm sure most of the people thought it to be adorable.



When I see people do that it makes me smile because I remember doing that with my son. Heck we still do.

My boy made me smile this morning when he was rolling around on the floor. My wife (not a morning person) usually is not awake enough to appreciate his early morning antics. He is so funny in the mornings.


----------



## phinz

Getting a call asking me to come in tomorrow after I get off work to train for the freelance position I spoke of prior.  I get to make my own hours for this, which will be my side job, and mizzphinz has already said everything I make is for me to spend on myself. I think I'm going to get one of these:


----------



## texasgirl

Pa, that is adorable!!
I smiled when I went to the grocery store for the first time in 5 months and didn't have to watch what I spent!! )

Phinz, that's great!! Congratualtions. Can't see the picture though, what is it?


----------



## MJ

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Phinz, that's great!! Congratualtions. Can't see the picture though, what is it?


All I can see is the dreaded red X too. I think phinz was trying to post this:


----------



## texasgirl

OOOOOOOOOO, very nice!!!!


----------



## mrsmac

PA that is soo cute, I love seeing people happy with their babies, that makes me smile! Riley is smiling heaps now and watching him smile at his sisters makes me smile.


----------



## Michelemarie

Congrats Phinz! The last thing that made me smile was a PM from my favorite admin, wink wink, he knows who he is! Thanks, I needed that!


----------



## TATTRAT

If I was Phinz, I'ld be smiling too...that is one sexy car! Congrats!


----------



## corazon

I do that too, PA.  What's funny is when you start to do it and realize that Sofie's not with you!


----------



## phinz

I was smiling as I headed to work this morning...


----------



## kadesma

_Today,_
_if you've never had lunch with you DH, Ethan,Carson, Olivia, and three doxies all at once, you haven't lived! Imagine, you leave the room to get two sippy cups of juice and one bottle of formula, DH is asked to supervise those eating mac and cheese and small pieces of chicken and green beans. You go outside to get new jug of juice and upon re-entering the house hear loud barking, screams of laughter and snores coming from the eating area..Yep, DH is asleep on sofa, kids are throwing mac and cheese and everything else to dogs as they laugh like crazy with a scream or two, Olivia is giving everybody the raspberry and the dogs are leaping around eating lunch!!_
_So, it was either smile Ma or cry..._
_I smiled _

_kadesma_


----------



## Maidrite

*I Woke Up To Find  Out I was Still alive !!!!!!!  *


----------



## jessicacarr

*Alix's comment to Jen in the House thread!!!*

Alix's comment to Jen in the House thread.  
That was hilarious, Alix!


----------



## buckytom

this little guy does everyday. he's the reason i don't solo backpack, or freeclimb, or ski out of bounds anymore. not to mention wearing a seatbelt, or missing a doc's appointment (hadn't been to one in 10 years), or any of the crazy, occasionally illegal stuff i used to do. i guess i grew up the day he was born.


----------



## Michelemarie

Buckytom - ditto! I feel the exact same way you do about my son! How adorable! I cannot believe how he has grown! Thanks for sharing - he would make me smile too!


----------



## kadesma

_Bucky,_
_I'm so proud and love my kids and grandkids so much..I look at them and think aren't they beautiful?  I tell you your little boy is one beautiful baby. Give him a hug for me._

_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife

Bucky... he gets cuter every time I see him!

He's lucky to have a dad who cares so much!


----------



## vagriller

buckytom said:
			
		

> this little guy does everyday. he's the reason i don't solo backpack, or freeclimb, or ski out of bounds anymore. not to mention wearing a seatbelt, or missing a doc's appointment (hadn't been to one in 10 years), or any of the crazy, occasionally illegal stuff i used to do. i guess i grew up the day he was born.
> 
> http://img165.imageshack.us/img165/739/orcharddrinkhk7.jpg




I see that pic and raise and you one yellow Corvette! My boy is the one with the blue Thomas shirt.


----------



## vagriller

Here is a pic that makes me smile every time I see it. My son had just got a Superman costume for his birthday. I need to print this out and put a caption that says "are those real?" under it.


----------



## pdswife

Can we see one where we can see his cute little face?


----------



## vagriller

I'll check.


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> Can we see one where we can see his cute little face?



Here you go.


----------



## pdswife

oh wow!  He is cute!


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> oh wow!  He is cute!



Thanks, today was his first day of preschool. My baby boy is growing up!


----------



## pdswife

And...it only goes faster from here.  Soon he'll be speeding away in your car taking a pretty girl to the prom.


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> And...it only goes faster from here.  Soon he'll be speeding away in your car taking a pretty girl to the prom.



Speeding away in his car you mean?


----------



## kitchenelf

vagriller said:
			
		

> Thanks, today was his first day of preschool. My baby boy is growing up!



Your baby boy "ain't" growin' up until he comes home with blue hair or dreads.  

He is a cutie!!!  Pre-school started a couple weeks ago around here - a friend's little one is an "ear" person - his mom picked him up and asked how his day was and he said it was fun but no one would let him play with their ears!!!     I have a nephew with the exact same quirk.


----------



## vagriller

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> He is a cutie!!!  Pre-school started a couple weeks ago around here - a friend's little one is an "ear" person - his mom picked him up and asked how his day was and he said it was fun but no one would let him play with their ears!!!     I have a nephew with the exact same quirk.



Thanks! When asked what my son did at he school he says "nothin!"


----------



## pdswife

lol.. well get ready for 12 more years of that.  My son never did a thing.


----------



## vagriller

pdswife said:
			
		

> lol.. well get ready for 12 more years of that.  My son never did a thing.



The problem is that the teacher was not very helpful either. I'm sure she was just very busy being the first day and all.


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm sure it's a first day issue.  Things will calm down soon.  My son took Spanish from K - 5 - about the 3rd grade I asked him if he could say a sentence in Spanish - his reply was - I don't know Spanish - I said well, you've been taking it for 4 years - to which he replied - NO I haven't.  I described the teacher that comes into his room to him - he knew her but didn't know why she was there    oye!


----------



## vagriller

Yeah, the teacher was great at the open house we went to. Plus she gave us her home number in case we have any questions.


----------



## shpj4

*What Made Me Smile Today*

I Am A Night Owl And I Usually Do Not Go To Bed Until About 1am.
When I Got Up This Morning About 11am I Must Have Dreaming Because I Fell Off My Bed.  There Was My Dog Jolie Licking My Face And Looking At Me Saying Now It Is Time To Feed Me.

I Started Laughing So Loud And It Finally Took Me A Long Time To Stop.


----------



## wasabi

Must have been quite a dream, Jill.


----------



## Dina

Christopher's (my 3 year old) cute voice saying "We're all happy now", as he served the table to have brownies and milk.


----------



## buckytom

vagriller said:
			
		

> Here is a pic that makes me smile every time I see it. My son had just got a Superman costume for his birthday. I need to print this out and put a caption that says "are those real?" under it.


 
v-a, you have to teach him that turn around is fair play!!!!  

and thank you kads, m squared, and pds. he is everything i've ever asked for.

elfie, my boy has a hair fetish. he constantly fiddles with whomever's hair is in reach, especially when having a bottle. he uses mine like horse reins when he's on my shoulders, and regularly wraps himself in dw's hair, practically pulling it out by the roots.
we're working on trying to teach him that it hurts, but he just pulls his own hair and laughs.


----------



## licia

I am picking up my grandson every day this week since his mom is having to work late. Last night right after dinner we had a heck of a thunderstorm that sounded like it was coming into the house. We played checkers til the lights went out and then until we couldn't tell which color the checkers were. We had a loud pop near the house and it was a bit frightening for both of us. GS said "Mema, I think I will just go to sleep and when I wake up the storm will be over" and that is exactly what he did. BTW, the loud pop took out our water pump.  So glad Dh always keeps a spare. My bath this morning would be in the pool, otherwise.


----------



## crewsk

I reconnected with my best friend growing up recently. Yesterday I called her & we spoke for the first time in about 9 years. I had a smile on my face for the rest of the day! I didn't realize how much I really missed her until I actually spoke to her. We were glued to each other from the day we met in 3rd grade until shortly after high school.


----------



## pdswife

Paul's Aunt Mary is one of the best cooks that I know.  She was born and raised in Greece and is a pro at all the Greek dishes.

Last night we had her daughter over for dinner and I made Greek meatballs, Greek green beans with tomatoes and roasted potatoes.   Athena, wants to learn how I make the green beans because they are so much BETTER than her moms!!! Yippeeee!!!!

Athena brought her college roommate with her and even though she only took a few bites of every thing she ate everything she took.  Athena told me that this was the first time she's ever seen her friend ( she's known her for over a year) clean her plate!

I guess I'm learning how to cook!


----------



## kadesma

_You must have whipped up one mean dinner there girl, and that makes me smile _

_kadesma, Way to go Pds! _


----------



## Half Baked

I just got through to the Compliance Dept of the Comptroller of MD....been trying for 2 weeks!  And I got a kind, sweet, understanding woman who had tons of patience with my ignorant questions.

Yippee and a HUGE smile here. 

Getting through to the government shouldn't be so difficult.


----------



## Maidrite

To all of you who have children good job. They are your jewels take good care of them.  

buckytom vbmenu_register("postmenu_320067", true);  
Certified Master Chef



 Bucky all I have to say is Great Job Man. I Love Kids !  

Kids Make me smile !  Parents who Brag on their kids get a Hug from me !


----------



## jessicacarr

Geez, i dont remember. That is sad!  I need to smile now because that pert-t-t-urbed me.


----------



## phinz

This picture of me and two of my closest friends (that's me in the middle) at Dragon*Con this weekend.


----------



## Michelemarie

I love it!


----------



## vagriller

Yesterday when I got home from work I saw that my wife had mowed the lawn.


----------



## mudbug

vagriller, when I got home from work I found that HH had done the laundry (he took today off).

does that mean we have to be extra nice to them?


----------



## corazon

Whew.  I've been gone for almost a week and am behind on the times but am now back!  Bucky & va- Thanks for posting the photos!  Your boys put a big smile on my face!  What a couple of cuties!  And I love hearing the stories you both post about them too.

And because you all know I can't resist, here's my family.  They can always make me smile!  This was a hike we went on last week.  The mountain in the backround is Mt Baker, I heard it has the record snowfall for the country.


----------



## phinz

I just got the VIN and stock # for my new car. It's on a train now and should be here by the end of the month.


----------



## pdswife

Wow! Cora the little ones look so happy and so proud of themselves.


----------



## kadesma

corazon90 said:
			
		

> Whew. I've been gone for almost a week and am behind on the times but am now back! Bucky & va- Thanks for posting the photos! Your boys put a big smile on my face! What a couple of cuties! And I love hearing the stories you both post about them too.
> 
> And because you all know I can't resist, here's my family. They can always make me smile! This was a hike we went on last week. The mountain in the backround is Mt Baker, I heard it has the record snowfall for the country.


Now this picture really makes me smile...You all look so happy.

kadesma


----------



## luvs

kadesma said:
			
		

> Now this picture really makes me smile...You all look so happy.
> 
> kadesma


 
that is a cute picture.


----------



## vagriller

This morning my son was walking on the wood floor with my wife's heels. Clop, clop, clop. Always makes me smile!


----------



## luvs

vagriller said:
			
		

> This morning my son was walking on the wood floor with my wife's heels. Clop, clop, clop. Always makes me smile!


 
gave me my laugh for my day! 
my buddy's kiddo put my several" heeled candies on. she's barely 4 and i'm 25 in an 8.5! cute, we took a pic of her.


----------



## vagriller

I forgot about something that really had me laughing the other day. My son has had a small stuffed kitten for several years. Both his other favorite animals have names, so we asked him what the kitty's name was. He said "Chickenfine." Then he said "do you think that's funny?"


----------



## buckytom

that's cute vagriller. i can't wait till my boy starts talking sentences. ndoes he also like to carry a handbag around on his shoulder when he's wearing mommy's heels? (i'm not worried...quite yet.  )

cora, great pic!!! aidan looks like a real character, and your hubby looks like the athlete you've mentioned.
and i'm straining so hard to see your face the pixels on my monitor are splitting into red/blue/green.
stop being so modest. you look very pretty, in three colors of dots...


----------



## corazon

buckytom said:
			
		

> cora, great pic!!! aidan looks like a real character, and your hubby looks like the athlete you've mentioned.
> and i'm straining so hard to see your face the pixels on my monitor are splitting into red/blue/green.
> stop being so modest. you look very pretty, in three colors of dots...


lol bucky!  Look in the members photos in about 5 minutes.  I'll post my favorite picture of all time and you'll be able to see my face without it being just dots.

you are right about Aidan though, he is quite the character.  He's a little goofball.  Though, poor guy, both the kids woke up with a cold today.


----------



## Corinne

A fellow employee at the bank has a 19 year old son with Down Syndrome. His name is Tom. Tom works at the bank 5 days a week for a couple hours during the summer & a couple days a week during the school year. He goes around to the different departments & collects Inter-Office mail in his cart, then takes it up to the mail room. He can't handle anything too complicated. His mom says that his intelligence is around the level of a 4 or 5 year old. But sometimes he comes out with things that are way beyond something a 5 year old would say. 

Anyway, I love this child. I feel motherly towards him. He's my buddy & I really look forward to seeing him on the days he works. It's the high point of my day. We have some pretty silly conversations because I can easily revert to being 5 years old.  

When I took the job at the nursing home I told him about it right away. His memory isn't real good so I wanted to start getting him used to the idea. I mentioned it while his "job coach" was there so he could be reminded, if need be. When I told him he said something like: "I'm happy but I'll be very sad."

I saw him today & told him that I didn't know when I would see him again after tomorrow. He remembered & knew that I was going to work at a "Senior Home". Then I told him that I was really going to miss him. He replied with this: "Of course, I will miss you. I *love* you." That totally made my day. Made me smile & nearly brought me to tears. I love him, too!

I didn't ask him if he was going to miss me because when I took a week's vacation a couple months ago I told him that I would miss him while I was gone & asked if he would miss me, too. He said, "Keep dreaming!" with a devilish grin! I guess he realizes that it's more serious this time.


----------



## pdswife

Great story corrine!


----------



## Essie

Seeing my neighbors' German Shorthair's brand new eleven, healthy puppies.


----------



## luvs

Lord, to hear such a cute story, corinne. i'd may well of burst into tears.


----------



## Dina

Sweet story Corinne.  Find a way to keep in touch with him.


----------



## mudbug

I've been trying to be real good about balancing the checkbook these days.  Today I discovered a $300-plus error in our favor.

Sometimes it's good to be bad at math.................


----------



## wasabi

So, whatcha going to buy for me?


----------



## Michelemarie

Mudbug, good things come to those who deserve it - good for you! Corrine, you are such a sweet person - evident in Tom's relationship with you. You have obviously made an impact on his life.

The last thing that made me smile was getting a hug from my 14-year old daughter - as you can see from my face.  But my smile grew even larger when she told me she actually wanted a copy of the picture of the two of us - I'm still smiling!


----------



## kadesma

_Michelle,_
_she is just beautiful, and she looks a lot like her mom...both of you make me smile.._
_kadesma _


----------



## Michelemarie

Thank you Kadesma - she is a blessing and a challenge all bundled into one little beautiful bundle! I love her so much!


----------



## wasabi

You are both beautiful! I love your hair with the curls.


----------



## Dina

Amanda and Christopher showing me a new tango dance they made up!  LOL


----------



## Michelemarie

wasabi said:
			
		

> You are both beautiful! I love your hair with the curls.


Thank you Wasabi.  Dina, are you dancing too?


----------



## pdswife

Paul's bear!


----------



## rickell

i walked in the bathroom and my youngest was singing on golden wings
in the shower.


----------



## Katie H

About 8 weeks ago one of our outside kitties, Fancy, had six kittens.  All adorable, of course.  Well, now they're bouncing around and getting a hang of those funny "leg things" they have.

It's turned cooler here the last several days and I took part of Saturday to winterize their outside "house," which is a huge box our desktop computer came in.  It's nestled deep in a corner of our huge front porch and I've put an old clean sleeping bag in it for snuggly stuff and there's a clamp-on light with a low watt bulb for warmth.

It's been raining since yesterday afternoon - over 3 inches - so I was wondering where all the little ones were.  They'd been staying under some pieces of firewood under a tree that was beside the porch.  Okay for dry days.  Not so good for rain.

I went out this morning to feed everyone and inside the box were six soundly sleeping little babies.  They didn't stir when I walked by, they were so comfy.  They looked so sweet and so safe.  It looks like I winterized the kitty house just in time for new residents.

Katie


----------



## pdswife

There is nothing sweeter than a handful of baby kittens.  
I wish I lived closer... I'd come take a peek.


----------



## kadesma

_just a minute ago, walking through the family room, Olivia is in the playpen drinking her bottle of milk, Ethan is sprawled infront of the TV watching a video on what sounds each letter of the alphabet makes and Carson is sound asleep next to him clutching his sippy cup... _

_kadesma_


----------



## Dina

My former students hugging me today at school.


----------



## Michelemarie

Dina - that is wonderful! 

Today my 14-year old daughter walked in from school and said, "Mmmmm, I'm glad you made the soup today. I am not feeling good and that will make me feel better, thank you mommy" - THEN she hugged me.  I just smiled again thinking of it.


----------



## kitchenelf

I'm going to get a free pink laptop, a free pink cell phone, a $500 gift certificate to Best Buy (I think), another gift certificate to Red Lobster AND Chili's and E-Bay needs me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I feel the love, don't you?


----------



## kadesma

kitchenelf said:
			
		

> I'm going to get a free pink laptop, a free pink cell phone, a $500 gift certificate to Best Buy (I think), another gift certificate to Red Lobster AND Chili's and E-Bay needs me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I feel the love, don't you?


I sure do and do you have a firm clasp on your purse? 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma

_Being Ma and taking care of the little guys can be a headache at times, today Carson wanted to use my knee as a chew toy, so he caught me unprepared when he took a bite..I yelled ouch and Ethan who was sitting watching Blues Clues, jumped up came running over to the sofa, climbed up put his arms around me and said you okay Ma? you okay? He then hugged me and kissed my forhead and was off again for the rest of his tape  Did that make me smile, yep it did and little Carson by then was up on the couch jockying for his place on my lap   Ah being a Ma!!!!!_

_kadesma _


----------



## lsutiger

Saints winning in the reopening of the Dome. NOLA will never die, that was OUR superbowl.


----------



## texasgirl

lsutiger said:
			
		

> Saints winning in the reopening of the Dome. NOLA will never die, that was OUR superbowl.


 
I bet it was!! DH was excited about seeing them play at home again. I hope it gives the locals a little comfort that SOMETHING is back to normal.
Congrats to the Saints!!


----------



## licia

Kadesma, one of my sisters was always one to run to my mother's lap when she was playing and getting excited.  One day she did that and bit my mother on the thigh about half way up. She made blood blisters on Mom and it took the fun out of the game. I don't know how Mom broke her of the habit, but I'm sure it was right away.


----------



## kadesma

licia said:
			
		

> Kadesma, one of my sisters was always one to run to my mother's lap when she was playing and getting excited. One day she did that and bit my mother on the thigh about half way up. She made blood blisters on Mom and it took the fun out of the game. I don't know how Mom broke her of the habit, but I'm sure it was right away.


licia,
Carson only does this to me, his mom and Cade, why we just don't know.He will look at us as he does it and smile or giggle as if we were playing a game. His mom, has spanked his hands, firmly told him no, bit him back, but he still does it. Most of the time I'm ready for him, I put my hand on his head and say No Carson it hurts and he doesn't bite me, but if I'm slow in saying anything he gets me!!! I'll find a way yet, but I fear many more black and blue, and purples coming I guess we just smile and try to find the winning combination...

kadesma


----------



## vagriller

Hearing my son play his kazoo this morning.


----------



## Always Hungry

This is an easy one. Every night before I go to bed, watching Late Night with Conan O'Brien. That doesn't make me smile........it makes me laugh until my face hurts.


----------



## kitchenelf

wasabi's back!!!!  I hope you had a great trip!


----------



## wasabi

Yes I did! We had lots of fun. Grandson is doing very well. Saw a lot of pretty sights. Had a terrific diner at Salty's (I had the whole dungeness crab, delish. Did a lot of shopping. Very tired, good to home.
Seeing your post made me smile, elf.


----------



## phinz

This made me smile...


----------



## pdswife

I woke up to two very nice PMs from two very nice members this morning.

Thank you!!


----------



## KathyJ

I haven't read the entire thread...(very long!!)

but laughed out load this week coming to work when I saw some calves in the field running. It's really kind of funny, because it's more like jump-running. They don't quite know what to do with their legs, so they kind of jump straight up and then forward.... I drive through the country on my way to work.


----------



## kadesma

KathyJ said:
			
		

> I haven't read the entire thread...(very long!!)
> 
> but laughed out load this week coming to work when I saw some calves in the field running. It's really kind of funny, because it's more like jump-running. They don't quite know what to do with their legs, so they kind of jump straight up and then forward.... I drive through the country on my way to work.


Kathy,
You should see them the first few moments after birth, Scraggly,wet,shakey, they tremble as they start to nurse, but if your close enough you can feel how warm and soft they are, there is nothing quite like a lick from a youg calf or foal..And they have that "puppy breath" Just watching them stutter tep along makes me smile.

kadesma


----------



## phinz

Mizzphinz and me   smiling


----------



## Maidrite

*The Love on DC, is there anything better ?  *


----------



## KathyJ

kadesma said:
			
		

> Kathy,
> You should see them the first few moments after birth, Scraggly,wet,shakey, they tremble as they start to nurse, but if your close enough you can feel how warm and soft they are, there is nothing quite like a lick from a youg calf or foal..And they have that "puppy breath" Just watching them stutter tep along makes me smile.
> 
> kadesma


 
I have! I grew up in Michigan on a dairy farm... last time I was home, my brother said he never gets tired of watching newbies. I think he had 3 born during the week I was home. and guess who got to bottle-feed. I tell you, if you've never tried to bottle-feed 3 calves in the same pen..... with 1 bottle.... meaning you're fighting off 2 of them while 1 feeds!!!! Those 2 ended up sucking on my pant legs. so funny.


----------



## kadesma

KathyJ said:
			
		

> I have! I grew up in Michigan on a dairy farm... last time I was home, my brother said he never gets tired of watching newbies. I think he had 3 born during the week I was home. and guess who got to bottle-feed. I tell you, if you've never tried to bottle-feed 3 calves in the same pen..... with 1 bottle.... meaning you're fighting off 2 of them while 1 feeds!!!! Those 2 ended up sucking on my pant legs. so funny.


I know, I've done that here when my son was at home, and first learning to raise his brahmas. I've gotten knocked down by an over eager youngster when they try to get the milk to come out of the bottle faster  It's fun though and they are cute..Love when they trail after you saying Maaaaaaaaa 

kadesma


----------



## JoAnn L.

We were at the park Saturday night and they have a bandstand there. All of a sudden my 4 year grandson got up on it and started to sing all of his favorite songs he learned from his day care. It was so sweet.


----------



## corazon

Aidan was making me laugh today.  He told me that his dad was going to go on a run with a cheetah.  He asked it they could have lollipops after they were done.  I asked him if it was dad or the cheetah that wanted one.  He told me dad doesn't like lollipops.  "Dad can have a chicken popsicle and a little hot chocolate."  

Then he told me he was going to sing a song to his dad and the cheetah.
"I love my dad
do do do
donk a donk
woooo"


----------



## pdswife

LOL.. what great memories you're making with your sons.


----------



## rickell

i was driving home this morning in my hubby's huge truck ( which i am
to small of a person to even think you would see in this truck)
my hubby was taking my van to see why it is shaking and rattling down
the road.   and i thought what a great feeling to know both of us have a wonderful life together.  i wonder how sad it is for some people to never
feel true love,  i smiled as i thought i am so happy knowing i will be happily  married forever to him and he feels the same without having to say it to each other. it is the little things in life that say how much you care


----------



## pdswife

rickell... we're two lucky ladies.
I feel that same way all the time.
Knowing that you're loved and having someone
to love right back is a wonderful thing!  I'm happy for you!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

phinz said:
			
		

> Mizzphinz and me smiling


 
 I think I would be smiling too!!


----------



## corazon

We went to get a sandwich today.  I was getting out my money before going up to the counter when Aidan asked me "Are you going to tell her please for your sandwich?"   Good to know he's keeping me in line.


----------



## wasabi

My DH and I were resting in the mall with our dog when this lady came up to us to talk about our puppy. There was something about this lady that drew me to her. We talked and she placed her hand on my shoulder several times as we talked. She was so nice and soft spoken. When she was about to leave she gave my DH a hug and then she turned to me and gave me a hug and she told me "God Bless you". I swear God sent a angel to visit me that day, because I had a smile on my face all day. How I wish everyone was like that lady. The world would be a lovely place to live in.


----------



## vagriller

Took my boy to Chuck E Cheese for the first time last night. It was great! But next time we'll eat before we go!


----------



## crewsk

A little girl in the class I was subbing in today gave me a big hug & said I was the best sub that she'd ever had.


----------



## pdswife

Watching the bear last night with friends.  They are coming back tonight.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We were up in Cambridge, Wis. today to see our son Mike and our granddaughter Emily. While my HB was helping Mike with a house chore, Emily and I went for a walk. She just turned 5 on Sept. 21th. We had such a good time, looking for pumpkins and scarecrows. We stopped at a bakery and got a cookie. After that we walked down by the creek and threw in some rocks. 
What a wonderful day. Oh, it was so hard to leave her and come back home, but at the same time I was still smiling on the way home. I could still feel her little hug and kiss goodbye.


----------



## corazon

I feel like we need some smiles around here today.  

My boys playing together made me smile.  Aidan somersaults and Callum laughs so hard.


----------



## pdswife

smiles are good!  Yep, we need some.


----------



## Katie H

My goofy husband.  It's not quite 60 degrees here today and when the temps tell us it's time to dress for fall, my husband just hates it.  I think, if he could, he'd wear shorts on Christmas day.  Anyhoo, I looked out the window a while ago and saw him as he was walking up the driveway after getting the Sunday paper.

There he was...shorts, sneakers, tee-shirt and a _long-sleeved flannel_  camouflage shirt.  He looked so silly!   I guess he figured if the shirt was camouflage no one would be able to see him.


----------



## Buck

There he was...shorts, sneakers, tee-shirt and a _long-sleeved flannel_  camouflage shirt. He looked so silly! I guess he figured if the shirt was camouflage no one would be able to see him.[/quote]

WHAT???
NOW you tell me my camouflage isn't working?  

How come I was able to sneak up on you in the kitchen last night?  

As a matter of fact, I'm standing behind you right now.

(excuse us for a minute folks, we'll be back later)  HA, HA, HA, HA!


----------



## Trip

I smiled a few minutes ago when i watched my husband try to convince my cocker spaniel to give back his socks... then try to chase her down for the other one...


----------



## wasabi

The power went back on.


----------



## corazon

_We went to Costco day before yesterday. We passed by the flowers and Aidan said "Mom! I want to buy you some flowers!" I distracted him with some talking and headed for the checkout line. We're standing there and Aidan is sitting in the grocery cart, he rests his head on my hand, looking sad. I asked him why and he said he was sad because he wanted to buy me flowers.  What a sweet guy.   I explained to him that dad needs to take him to buy me flowers.  I came out of my rehearsal today to find Aidan holding a bouquet of flowers with a big smile on his face._


----------



## buckytom

awww, cora, that's great!

your story made me smile big time.


----------



## kadesma

_Oh Cora,_
_what a sweet little fellow you have..I've got the biggest smile just imagining the two of you and a bouquet of flowers What a swwet thought to say goodnight on.Thanks for sharing._
_kadesma_


----------



## vagriller

This morning we were in a hurry to get my son dressed for preschool, and my wife told him to put his underwear on (his Lightning McQueen underwear actually). He pulled the undewear on over his head. He was trying to put his head through the leg hole, but then worked them around so he could look out through the leg hole. Then he proceeded to hop around and dance and scream. He looked so funny that we just had to take a few minutes and be silly.


----------



## corazon

That's funny va, Aidan has the same underwear.  I took him shoe shopping a few weeks ago and we ended up with McQueen shoes.  The shoes were on a shelf at his level and as soon as he noticed them, it was all over.


----------



## vagriller

corazon90 said:
			
		

> That's funny va, Aidan has the same underwear.



It seems funnier with the Cars underwear for some reason. I wish I had the camera to snap a pic!


----------



## ella/TO

Waking up this morning and saying "ahhhh, I'm still here".....LOL


----------



## rickell

My husband sent me a remember when e-mail  a few minutes ago


----------



## kadesma

_Getting a phone call, hearing, Hi Ma, will you make me french toast for breakfast tomorrow?  Cade called  then when I said yes, or you can have chocolate muffins with chocolate chips in them if you want and heard a big yippee on the other end of the line, It made me  Ahhh my little kiddos.._
_kadesma_


----------



## Lovestobake

When I talked with one of my children....all grown, but they still make me come alive, and feel so much better and happier, just hearing their voices. Yes, our families are life itself.


----------



## Anne

*I saw a little boy, just a toddler, trying to catch a leaf blowing in the wind.  He was so cute.  He kept falling on the grass, picking himself up, and chasing that leaf.  He never did catch it, but he sure did try.*


----------



## buckytom

ooh, anne, you just gave me a great idea for kids that come to my house this haloween. i'm gonna do the old 5 dollar bill on the fishing pole trick. when the kids are just next door, i'll get them chasing the 5 bucks up the block while i hide in the bushes. lol, he he he...


----------



## crewsk

My son walking around the house this morning singing "happy birthday to me". He's 10 today so it's kinda bitter sweet. My baby's growing up on me!


----------



## corazon

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Getting a phone call, hearing, Hi Ma, will you make me french toast for breakfast tomorrow? Cade called then when I said yes, or you can have chocolate muffins with chocolate chips in them if you want and heard a big yippee on the other end of the line, It made me  Ahhh my little kiddos.._
> _kadesma_


I would be whoohooing too.
Yum, those muffins sound delicious!


----------



## buckytom

lovestobake, i've heard it said that our kids are not only our life, but our immortality. teach them what you would want of yourself to carry on.

kads, that's sweet. i'd have been whoopin' it up too!

crewsk, happy birthday to tc!

what made me smile of today was something i did last night. i took my boy for a walk around the block a coupla times last night on his tricycle while dw made him dinner. before we were called in, we played for a while in the sand box in the backyard. i sat quietly, listening to him babble silly words mixed in with ones he's just learned, trying out different ways of saying them.

i used to do a little trick of meditating, shutting out every outside stimuli except for one that i could concentrate on. so i tried this, closing my eyes, focusing in on his angelic voice. 

it was great. i was completely in the moment, recording the curious little sounds forever in my memory.

no matter what ever happens, i will always be able to close my eyes and be at the sand box, listening to my boy, my heart swelling with love and pride.


----------



## pdswife

Bucky... your posts about your son and the love you feel
always make my heart smile.


----------



## lindatooo

Last week two dear friends and I had an outing - we hit a winery, then a quiilting shop  (WOW) then another winery - what a fun day!  On the way home we noticed a car 2 cars ahead of us slow as if he wanted to turn left, but no signal (2 lane road) then drift back into the middle of the lane nearly colliding with the fellow behind him sort of as if he were drunk but really because he just didn't know where he was going.  The fellow behind him had his window down and his arm was sticking out of the window.  After the phantom turn he gestured....nothing rude but the way he did it spoke universally "What on earth are you doing??????  We all had a good chuckle - but maybe it was the wine that made it so funny! 

2 in Or


----------



## kadesma

_Bucky,_
_I'm with Pds, your posts about your son just make me feel so good. I see mothers with their little ones all the time, but I love it when I stumble accross a dad and child together, it is so special. I was brought up with a loving dad and my DH would and will do anything for the kids and grand kids, but they  were as the saying goes taught to bring home the bacon and mom raised the kids..Now things have changed and kids are getting the best of both worlds, the love, and care of mom and dad..TOGETHER!!! That makes me smile.._
_Today, I had Carson, Ethan and Olivia, and it was one of those fun days with cute things..We the two boys and I sat on the kitchen floor and banged pot lids together, then we marched through the kitchen, into the dinining room and down the hall and back to the kitchen banging the lids and the boys marching...It just made me laugh out loud seeing Carson  give forth with this big hearty giggly laugh and Ethan started laughing so hard he had to sit down..I tell you playing with them is so special, I'd not trade one minute of it for anything_
_kadesma _


----------



## buckytom

thanks pds and kads.

this morning i was smiling thinking of how my son counted out his cherry tomatoes with his dinner last night, in his own language.

one, do, fee, hoar, fiiiiiiiiiiii...yaaaayyyy!!!!

yesterday, there was a small fire in a power transformer nearby my house which knocked out power for a while. three traffic helicopters showed up to shoot it.  seeing the helicopters, my boy ran outside and started shouting "down, down, now!!! meeeee, meeeee, down now!"

i guess he wanted a ride.


----------



## C.Whalen

What makes me smile all the time is my beautiful doggy Lukka.  She is a Caucasian Ovcharka and has personality to spare.  Nine months old now and growing like a weed.  A big beautiful fluffy weed.


----------



## texasgirl

CW, that is one beautiful fur ball!!!! What a sweet face!!

My smile came when DS called me last night and told me that he already had a job!!! He is still looking, but, this helps until he gets something else. He has some kind of an appointment with someone at UPS on Sunday. It has to do with the shipping dept, I think is what he said. I just love it!!


----------



## corazon

I have a couple smiles to share today.

Last night, Callum was giggling in his sleep.

A couple nights ago, I got home from my show at about midnight. Aidan must have heard dh and I talking, he walked out of his room with a big smile, said a sleepy "hi" and wrapped his arms around my leg. I offered to lay down with him while he fell back asleep. We were in there about 10 minutes, I though for sure he was out. His eyes popped open and he said "Mom! I got you a flower on my bike ride!" Then he went to find it. He had carried it all the way back home when he went on his bike ride earlier.


----------



## Flic

My darling Isobel who, at 19 months, is starting to learn animal noises.
I woke this morning to a gentle quacking coming from her room.

The best way to wake up!


----------



## buckytom

texasgirl said:
			
		

> . He has some kind of an appointment with someone at UPS on Sunday. It has to do with the shipping dept, I think is what he said. I just love it!!


 
wow tg, something to do with the shipping dept. of ups?!?! who-da thunk it?   

just kidding, congrats to your son. i'm sure it's a big relief.

c.whalen, your dog is a beauty!

cora, i forgot to respond on the thread i saw about your show. good luck, er, i mean, break a leg! (do you say that to dancers?)


----------



## texasgirl

BT, I didn't think about what I put until you had to show me. LOL


----------



## C.Whalen

Flic said:
			
		

> My darling Isobel who, at 19 months, is starting to learn animal noises.
> I woke this morning to a gentle quacking coming from her room.
> That cracks me up.  What a great way to start a morning right.


----------



## vagriller

Just minutes ago I snapped this pic of my boy.


----------



## mudbug

Great picture, vagriller!

Finally, some good news in the mudbug department.  HH and daughter have both been sick as dogs for the past entire week with strep and strep/bronchitis (HH), fevers, many garbage bags full of used kleenex, and misery.  

However, the mood brightened yesterday when daughter found out she has been accepted to participate in the People to People Student Ambassadors program.  She will be visiting England, Ireland, and Wales for 3 weeks this coming summer.  I am very excited for her and waaaaaaaay jealous (but still smiling).


----------



## FraidKnot

Talked with my mom this morning and she remembered her Scottish grandfather, who lived in the finished attic in her parents house... he used to sit up there, read encyclopedias, drink whiskey and pee out the bedroom window.  He just didn't feel like walking down the stairs. The window was right over the kitchen door so her parents (also Scottish) installed one of those metal awnings above the door so people wouldn't be hit by the unexpected!  I'd heard that story when I was growing up but it had been years since I was reminded of it.

Fraidy


----------



## mudbug

That's a good one, Fraidy. Reminded me of my own grandfather who would pop a beer at 8 a.m. after my grandmother died.


----------



## vagriller

C.Whalen said:
			
		

> I woke this morning to a gentle quacking coming from her room.
> That cracks me up. What a great way to start a morning right.


 
That type of thing is cute at 7-8am, but at 5 am it's not as cute!


----------



## TATTRAT

Great pic, Rogg.




I just found out, it is oficial, I am moving in September of 07!


----------



## kitchenelf

vagriller - GREAT picture!  lol

mud and fraidy - wonderful stories

TAT - where you moving to?

I just shuffled through some really old pictures - it was great to look at them - made me smile.


----------



## vagriller

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> I just found out, it is oficial, I am moving in September of 07!


 
Where  to?


----------



## Reanie525i

vagriller said:
			
		

> Where to?[/quote                                                                                      With your rec.'s I hope you are moving close to me --- SO  that I can come over for dinner!!!!!!! LOL - The last thing that made me smile was my bf ( or EX BF) telling me that he really LOVED me - ....felt so right - wish I could hold that moment forevever) Hope all goes well with the move - if you do move near here ---let me know and I will help in any way I can---YOUR ...SECOND best friend---Reanie


----------



## TATTRAT

vagriller said:
			
		

> Where  to?



well it wont be until September, but I am moving to Hawaii. Sorry, Reanie. 
It will only be for 6 months, possibly longer...


----------



## Reanie525i

I use to live there - lol - you will love it- May you be happy wherever you go!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

_We took our youngest daughter, her DH, Ethan and Olivia for a ride to watch the salmon spawn this morning. After we fish watched, we made lunch in the motor home and I played with Livi, we played patty cake and how big is livi, then she settled back in my lap drank some of her milk and then looked up and said MA!!!! reached up and patted my cheek. Wow, did I smile  I can't believe she will be a year old at the end of January._

_kadesma_


----------



## phinz

We did Toys for Tots today.

That's me on the left, and mizzphinz on the right. Today was her first time trooping and she had a *blast.* My face still hurts from smiling.


----------



## FraidKnot

mudbug said:
			
		

> That's a good one, Fraidy. Reminded me of my own grandfather who would pop a beer at 8 a.m. after my grandmother died.


I think my grandparents were mostly tee-totallers after what G-Grandpa Douglas used to do!  But imagine a Scotsman not having a sip of something (no matter what time of day)!

It was a lovely attic room though; Grandpa Brown did a wonderful job finishing the attic in that old house.  There was a large bedroom and a big sash window (that was the one, look out below!).  There was a cushioned window seat with storage in the bench in the nook of the wide dormer with 3 smaller screened windows and also a small sitting room separated by one of those folding door things.  There was another window in the sitting room as well.  Just no upstairs bathroom... 

I lived in that attic myself for a bit when we got back from Bangkok in 1971.  I'm glad I can still share these memories with my mom.  She'll be 81 in January.

Fraidy


----------



## FraidKnot

mudbug said:
			
		

> That's a good one, Fraidy. Reminded me of my own grandfather who would pop a beer at 8 a.m. after my grandmother died.



I think my grandparents were mostly tee-totallers after what G-Grandpa Douglas used to do!  But imagine a Scotsman not having a sip of something (no matter what time of day)!

It was a lovely attic room though; Grandpa Brown did a wonderful job finishing the attic in that old house.  There was a large bedroom and a big sash window (that was the one, look out below!).  There was a cushioned window seat with storage room in the bench in the nook of the wide dormer with 3 smaller screened windows.  There was also a small sitting room separated by one of those sliding folding door things.  There was another window in the sitting room with some chairs and a day-bed.  Just no bathroom... 

I lived in that attic myself for a bit when we got back from Bangkok in 1971.  I'm glad I can still share these memories with my mom.  She'll be 81 in January.

Fraidy


----------



## wasabi

After two weeks without hot water (broken water pipe under house slab foundation), we have running hot water again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jennH

watching a helpful teenager helping a old granny across a busy road...


----------



## cara

the whole last weekend!
We had our annual meeting from an internet forum and it was soi much fun to see all these women again!
One of these I know for more than six years now but we first met at last years meeting and it was great she was there again!
we all had lost of fun and lots of laughung ands it's a pity this weekend ended soo fast!


----------



## akwx

Dear All:
 
The news couldn't have come to me in a more dramatic fashion: Tuesday, on the day of the most adverse weather conditions for this time of the year--a torrential downpour of rain for over 3 days, causing mud & rock slides, flooding, washouts, and closing down railway operations on both sides of the Fraser Canyon. It was after a 20-hour away-from-home layover, and having been ordered to operate my train over unfamiliar territory (CP Rail), due to track closure on our side (CN Rail) of the river. It was exactly high noon when my cell phone rang amidst the thundering roar of the locomotive engine, as I was at full throttle pulling through the last of the ascending grades out of the Canyon, heading onto the gentler, kinder grades of the Fraser River. It was Eva informing me that our adoption agency had just called, and she has to go and pick up our adoption-proposal from China. Neither one of us bother to ask for any further details, on both of our receiving phone calls. 

It was almost an hour later when she'd called again, after she was taken totally by surprise, that we're virtually the winners of the-luck-of-the-draw, in a 2 percentile probability, that the Lord has blessed us with a BOY from China! 

By the time I arrived at home, all I had time for was to change quickly and head for our church, for the weekly Alpha Course. The good news certainly brought joy, laughter, hugs & kisses from all around, asking for his name-to-be. I was up to the challenge from Brother Roger who'd said that since our family name starts with the letter "H", his _(or her)_ initials will have to be "HRH"; therefore, his name shall be *Harrison Robin H.*, with a matching (to the sounds of “Har-ri-son”  許禮信 - 中國的 “禮義廉恥”，和基督的 “信望愛”) Chinese name.

Harrison was born on 21 Feb.2005, in the City of Ma'An Shan 馬鞍山, along the Yangtze River. Ma'An Shan is a prosperous city in the middle of the industrial heartland of China, which is known for its iron & steel production. The city is located in close proximity to Nanjing, Shanghai, and Hefei 合淝市 (the provincial capital of _Anhui Province__安徽省_). May I salute her diligence, for Eva was quick to locate the phone number of the orphanage, working with only the name of the institution on the proposal. Contact has already been made with the director, and local support upon our eventual arrival has also been secured.
Hallelujah! Praise the Lord.
 

akwx


----------



## pdswife

Wow!  That is something to smile about!!  Congrats to you and Eva!   Is this your first child?  What a wonderful life change you are about to enjoy!!


----------



## goboenomo

I never smile. >:|


----------



## pdswife

Paul just wrote from work.  Microsoft has decided that instead of the two day holiday break ( Thanksgiving day and Friday) that they are giving everyone who worked on VISTA an extra paid day!!  Three days off and then a weekend!!!  Yippppeeeeeee!!!!   A whole five days to play!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:
			
		

> Paul just wrote from work. Microsoft has decided that instead of the two day holiday break ( Thanksgiving day and Friday) that they are giving everyone who worked on VISTA an extra paid day!! Three days off and then a weekend!!! Yippppeeeeeee!!!! A whole five days to play!


Now that is something to smile about. WooHooo 
I'm smiling for you and for me too. Cade and his mommy are going to go to lunch with me today. Can't wait 
kadesma


----------



## boufa06

akwx, my heartiest congratulations to you and Eva.  Being born on 21 Feb 2005, your bundle of joy will be a Piscean.  In the Chinese almanac, he will be a Rooster child.  For my 2 cents' worth, a Pisces/Rooster person will have a peace-loving personality with an exacting but co-operative character!


----------



## boufa06

pdswife said:
			
		

> Paul just wrote from work.  Microsoft has decided that instead of the two day holiday break ( Thanksgiving day and Friday) that they are giving everyone who worked on VISTA an extra paid day!!  Three days off and then a weekend!!!  Yippppeeeeeee!!!!   A whole five days to play!



It's nice to work for Microsoft after all!


----------



## pdswife

lol... it does have it's good points.


----------



## mrsmac

Harrison was born on 21 Feb.2005, in the City of Ma'An Shan 馬鞍山, along the Yangtze River. Ma'An Shan is a prosperous city in the middle of the industrial heartland of China, which is known for its iron & steel production. The city is located in close proximity to Nanjing, Shanghai, and Hefei 合淝市 (the provincial capital of _Anhui Province__安徽省_). May I salute her diligence, for Eva was quick to locate the phone number of the orphanage, working with only the name of the institution on the proposal. Contact has already been made with the director, and local support upon our eventual arrival has also been secured.
Hallelujah! Praise the Lord.


akwx [/quote]

How wonderful!! Your news made me smile too. My cousin and her hubby have just adopted a little boy from Taiwan (8 months ago) he was 20 months when they got him and has settled in really well. They are so ecstatic because they are unable to have biological children.
When do you go to pick him up???


----------



## Alix

Congratulations akwx! A bundle of joy is enough to make anyone smile!


----------



## mudbug

hearing akwx's news makes me smile, and think of my best friend from childhood, who also adopted Chinese children (two girls, two separate occasions).


----------



## Barb L.

You have been Blessed, Congratulations to you both !!  Enjoy ! Barb


----------



## wasabi

My grandson will be coming home for the holidays on December 15.


----------



## Snoop Puss

Michael in FtW's reply to the opening question in the thread http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/injectible-marinade-going-bad-29326.html gave me a good smile.


----------



## buckytom

i'm still smiling from getting to meet up with mudbug this morning.  

she's even nicer in person, if you can believe that (i did get bopped on the head once, however), and her hh is one of those guys that makes you feel comfortable chatting the moment you meet him. 

apples not falling far from trees, 'bug's dd is a very sweet girl with a great sense of humour. she'll be knockin' the boys dead very soon, indeed!

i wish i had more time with them, but i was ready to drop from working the overnights, having only slept about 6 hours all week. i was able to sneak them on to the letterman stage for a few pics, but then i sent them back out into the concrete jungle for the day on their own, which they seemed to be enjoying. can't wait 'till next summer to head down virginny way for a pig roast at 'bug's.

'bug did promise me to attend a dc nyc get together if we're able to plan one in the next few months. gotta start working on that. pm me if anyone's interested, with ideas for date, time, and place.

i'm still smiling...


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Bucky, you lucky SOB! I hope I can meet you both sometime. Love you guys!


----------



## buckytom

sush, you know you have a standing invitation to any dc get together. 

i think you'd do well here in nyc.


----------



## texasgirl

When I received a picture in the mail of a dear and beautiful lady that I have been lucky enough to befriend here. And Cade is a doll too!!


----------



## YT2095

the Shed arrived this morning, something weve needed since we moved in here (not too long ago) so we can store all the boxes in so we can have carpet up the stairs and the top landing.
well we ordered an 8x10, laid all the slabs and foundations last week, and just waited until today (delivery/construction day).
well... when we saw it, it was a Monster Shed! you could Live in it!
we only have a postage stamp of a garden anyway, but seeing things on a tape measure and then seeing the Reality! well, I just had to smile 

happily it all fit in place quite well although I did have to cut down some of the bows off the conifers at the back.

so I know where I`ll ellect to sleep if ever the DW and I argue, and it won`t be the Dog House )


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:
			
		

> When I received a picture in the mail of a dear and beautiful lady that I have been lucky enough to befriend here. And Cade is a doll too!!


He is a cutie HUH?  Glad you like and are still standing 

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

... starbucks.... doubletall non-fat white mocha and holding Paulie's hand while drinking it.


----------



## Corinne

buckytom said:
			
		

> 'bug did promise me to attend a dc nyc get together if we're able to plan one in the next few months. gotta start working on that. pm me if anyone's interested, with ideas for date, time, and place.
> 
> i'm still smiling...



I think I could manage NYC! Only a couple hours from here, depending on traffic. I will help in any way I can, BT. As for the date - how about early Spring - after the snow season & before the tourist season. Does NYC actually have an "off season"?


----------



## Alix

Corinne, I think Mudbug is in NYC right now. You may have missed out on the meeting! I'm sure bucky would meet you anytime though.


----------



## Corinne

Alix said:
			
		

> Corinne, I think Mudbug is in NYC right now. You may have missed out on the meeting! I'm sure bucky would meet you anytime though.



It sounded like Bucky is planning a DC meeting in NYC sometime in the near future - that's what I was responding to. So, are you gonna be there, Alix?


----------



## corazon

We let the kids stay up late tonight, so we could all go outside and play in the snow.  We had fun!


----------



## Alix

Corinne said:
			
		

> It sounded like Bucky is planning a DC meeting in NYC sometime in the near future - that's what I was responding to. So, are you gonna be there, Alix?


 
You know...if we get enough Air Miles for me to go, I'm there. My sister lives in NJ so I would combine a visit with her to the agenda. The ticket is pretty pricy though.


----------



## Katie H

Just walked through the family room and glanced over at the sofa.  On the left cushion saw a big lump under the slipcover.  Went over and patted it.  Got a "purr-meow."   Yup, C.J. (stands for Casey Jones) has snuggled under the slipcover for an afternoon nap.  He's a darling, sweet white wussy of a kittie.  Loves to find warm places to nap.  Current one is under the slipcover on the sofa.  What a silly boy!  Gotta love 'em.


----------



## kadesma

What made me smile today?  Having little Olivia, take 5 steps to me today and then when we sat down for our cuddle visit, she would take her little hands, grab my chin and give me a big kiss..The little cutie already has a personality of her own. She had me laughing as she kept giving my oldest son the "raspberry" then she takes her hand and moving her fingers like she is waving bye bye, she say's tickie tickie as she tries to tickle you..Boy what will she be like  6 months from now?  
 kadesma


----------



## buckytom

that's so sweet, kads. lol about the cuddle visit. we call them squeezee hugs.

k.t.e., gotta love them warm, purring lumps. you can never just make a bed in my house like a normal person. with 4 cats and a boy, someone's always making a lump in the sheets, having fun.

cora, i'm jealous, sounds like fun. can't wait for snow.

corinne, i've mentioned a get together a few times, and there seems to be some interest. not sure if during or after the holidays would be better.

my annual union dinner is a week from friday, december 8th, if anyone's interested in meeting up for some free food and drink. the invitation says for members and guests, but it doesn't mention how many guests are allowed, mwahaha.


----------



## Lovestobake

*Sunrise, Sunset, Sunrise, Sunset....remember that song?*

The beautiful sunrise and sunset and the marvel of it all. I just gaze at it all in awe and with a smile on my face. 

Here are the lyrics to the music dancing around in my mental picture of it all, taken from "Fiddler on the Roof," if memory serves. I love it. *Sunrise, Sunset*


----------



## pdswife

I love that play and all the music in it.  Thanks for the memories lovestobake.


----------



## Lovestobake

That is a wonderful play and music score!  I guess I'm feeling a little nostalgic. Maybe, it's the season for it. I sent some of my kids the link to it hoping they too, would appreciate it.


----------



## pdswife

My husband decided he needed a mid-winter break.  So, we're going to Reno next week for four days of fun and relaxation and best of all we'll be reliving some romantic memories.  It's the first place he took me after we first met!

We've been to some pretty wonderful places since then but...Reno holds a special place in our hearts.


----------



## Michelemarie

Yeah pdswife! I am so excited for you! That is fantastic!!!!! I know you will have a great time!


----------



## pdswife

Thanks MM.  I know we will too!


----------



## boufa06

pdswife said:
			
		

> My husband decided he needed a mid-winter break.  So, we're going to Reno next week for four days of fun and relaxation and best of all we'll be reliving some romantic memories.  It's the first place he took me after we first met!
> 
> We've been to some pretty wonderful places since then but...Reno holds a special place in our hearts.



Hey, that is almost close to my Christmas' wish which is Las Vegas!  Reno is indeed a romantic place.  DH and I were there last year.  Hope you have a nice time reliving fond memories there and that Lady Luck is with you!


----------



## pdswife

Thanks, Remembering the good times will be a major part of this trip.  We've been back since the first time but always with other people.  This will be the first time alone.


Vegas is COOOOL!  I do hope your Christmas wish comes true!  Do you want to go in the winter or Summer?  Both times are so pretty...just very different.  Have you been there before?


----------



## SizzlininIN

It's my oldest sons birthday today and I told my youngest to tell him he's getting old (20) and my youngest looked at me innocently and said, "No he's not he's clean" ..............


----------



## boufa06

pdswife said:
			
		

> Thanks, Remembering the good times will be a major part of this trip.  We've been back since the first time but always with other people.  This will be the first time alone.
> 
> 
> Vegas is COOOOL!  I do hope your Christmas wish comes true!  Do you want to go in the winter or Summer?  Both times are so pretty...just very different.  Have you been there before?



I'll go anytime if DH will let me!! It will be my second time after 20-odd years.  Still remember Caesar Palace, MGM etc.


----------



## pdswife

You're in for a shock.  The Vegas of today is NOTHING like the Vegas of 20 years ago!!  It's grown, it's gotten so HUGE and so much better.  It's great.  GO!!! Have fun!


----------



## boufa06

Thanks for the encouragement.  Will have to think of something to sweeten DH!


----------



## pdswife

Baklava!  And oh what are they called...ummmm I always call them Greek Twisty cookies since I can NEVER remember the name.... Koulourakia!!  That's it.  Those are my favorite.  Just the plain ones, with out all the spices.

Paul tried to make them once for me and couldn't get them to twist right and the poor guy got so frustrated... I took over and just kind of made flat balls and filled them with homemade strawberry jam.  Oh, they were to die for.


----------



## mudbug

My kid is bringing her grades up.  Currently getting an A in two classes she got Fs for on her last report card.

She has been grounded and lost MTV/VH1, cell phone, and computer time (except for homework).  I think even she is surprised that life goes on without these "necessities" and that grades dramatically improve when you turn in your homework.


----------



## Michelemarie

Sizzlin, Happy Birthday to your son! Mudbug - congrats! You must feel wonderful right now - My DH is always a different person when she is grounded - those outside influences, yuck!


----------



## Lovestobake

The beautiful sunshine this morning after our terrible storms with rain, sleet and snow. The sunshine was so welcome I just had to smile.


----------



## amber

I'll be glad to see the sun!  We've had none all this week.  So, I'm am happy that we've not had snow yet!  Lots of rain, heavy rain, working it's way here from the mid west, and the temps are getting colder by the hour, but hey, no snow yet!  I only like snow for about a month or two.


----------



## Lovestobake

amber said:
			
		

> I'll be glad to see the sun! We've had none all this week. So, I'm am happy that we've not had snow yet! Lots of rain, heavy rain, working it's way here from the mid west, and the temps are getting colder by the hour, but hey, no snow yet! I only like snow for about a month or two.


The sleet, freezing rain and ice aren't very good, and then ours was followed by snow. We also, had the heavy rain at first and our temp dropped more than 60 degrees in just a few hours. The first around 40 degree drop took just a matter of a very few minutes. YIKES!! That's awfully fast. 

Stay safe everyone!


----------



## kadesma

_Getting an early morning call from Cade wanting to know how I was feeling and that he would see me sunday and I love you Ma...Then later this afternoon, hearing a noise,looking over the covers and seeing Etan, finger to lips at his mom and sister saying shhhh, ma is sleeping. As lousy as I felt, those two little guys and Olivia grinning at me, sure helped _

_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife

And gave you a Happy Thought to use next time you're down and out.

Feel better!


----------



## Michelemarie

Kadesma, feel better soon!


----------



## XeniA

The kindness of a stranger's heart ...


----------



## JoAnn L.

My brother Bill is doing better. Thursday night he was driving his car when he blacked out and crashed into the ditch. Luckly a co-worker was right behind him. He called for help right away. Thank God he did, the doctor said that he would have been died in 15 minutes. He had an aneurysm burst in his stomach, the doctor said that it had been there at least 2 years. He was bleeding internally and lost 8 units of blood. A great doctor at Mercy Hospital in Des Moines saved his life. He is still in the ICU, hopefully he will be in his own room by tomorrow. There is just the two of us left. I can't believe I almost lost him.


----------



## MexicoKaren

JoAnn, your brother was so very fortunate that his co-worker was there. I hope he recuperates very quickly and is home and healed in time for Christmas. I had an occasion to smile this morning: we belong to an organization called _Amigos de Bucerias..._it is basically a service group of mostly expatriates like ourselves (although we do have a few Mexican members)  who want to do something for the community. We buy trash cans and set them out around our little town, and this morning, two of us took some to the local children's shelter so the children could paint them and make them a little prettier. As I walked in the door, a little four-year old girl ran to me with her arms outstretched for me to pick her up, which I did, happily. The few hours we spent there were full of smiles. My Spanish is not fluent, but we had little trouble communicating. Being retired, I've been looking for some way to spend my free time more productively. I guess I have found it.


----------



## kadesma

_Joann,_
_so sorry to hear about your brother. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers._
_kadesma_


----------



## kadesma

MexicoKaren said:
			
		

> JoAnn, your brother was so very fortunate that his co-worker was there. I hope he recuperates very quickly and is home and healed in time for Christmas. I had an occasion to smile this morning: we belong to an organization called _Amigos de Bucerias..._it is basically a service group of mostly expatriates like ourselves (although we do have a few Mexican members) who want to do something for the community. We buy trash cans and set them out around our little town, and this morning, two of us took some to the local children's shelter so the children could paint them and make them a little prettier. As I walked in the door, a little four-year old girl ran to me with her arms outstretched for me to pick her up, which I did, happily. The few hours we spent there were full of smiles. My Spanish is not fluent, but we had little trouble communicating. Being retired, I've been looking for some way to spend my free time more productively. I guess I have found it.


Karen,
what a wonderful thing you're doing. Anyone who gives to a child be it a new toy or some of your time or a hug, is one special person. Bless you. You've made a little child happy.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

ok, this is silly but.... a few weeks ago I got another jury summons in the mail.  This would have been the 4th time in 5 years that I'd been called to serve.  I was suppose to show up at the courthouse Tuesday morning at 8 but... they just called and they have toooooo many people and not enough trials.  I don't have to go!  Yippppeeeeee!  Yipppppeeeee!  Yipppppeeeee!


----------



## Michelemarie

Yippee pdswife! Its your lucky day!


----------



## pdswife

I know.  I'm dancing on cloud nine!!!!


----------



## corazon

Sofie walking.


----------



## kadesma

_Getting Carson, Ethan and Olivia here today for the first time in several weeks. It's the first time I've ever had to say to my daughters, I can't watch them, I'm just too darn weak..It was heaven to watch Olivia walk all over the house, give me her little baby kisses, and have Carson want me to hold him and Ethan up around my neck asking "you ok Ma?" Wow, it all felt so good _
_kadesma_


----------



## pdswife

Glad you're feeling better!!!


----------



## kadesma

_Thanks Trish,_
_I had my doubts there for a couple days...But, I'm feeling much better. I still tire out pretty fast, but the coughing is letting up so I rest a lot better._

_kadesma _


----------



## kadesma

_This not only made me smile, it made me laugh out loud. I got up this morning and took the dog outside, to find my mom's dog going crazy at the fence to the swimming pool. I look at the pool and there are three geese in the pool bathing and playing. The dog is going mad and the geese look as if they are thumbing their noses at her..They stayed over an hour enjoying their swim, gracefully listed off and took flight again..I've no idea where they were off to, but enjoyed the circus while it lasted _
_kadesma   _


----------



## bethzaring

*This happened this morning!!*

Just back from the barn to thaw out a bit....


----------



## Katie H

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Just back from the barn to thaw out a bit....



Beth, they are adorable.  You said mommy was due any time.  Not only do they come under the "smile" category, they have a huge "ahhhhhh" factor, too.


----------



## pdswife

They are so cute!!!


----------



## kadesma

bethzaring said:
			
		

> Just back from the barn to thaw out a bit....


*This happened this morning!!* 
Oh Beth,
they are beautiful. What a wonderful way to greet the day.

kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob

My red headed daughter always makes me smile!!!!


----------



## YT2095

I gotta ask, What are They?


----------



## crewsk

I just got home from picking TC up at school & hubby & Savannah are cuddled up on the couch together sound asleep. It's such a heartwarming sight!


----------



## Katie H

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I gotta ask, What are They?



They're goats, darlin'.  Aren't they sweet?


----------



## YT2095

cool! and thnx, yes they are 

I thought the Big white one was a sheep and the little critter in the brown and white was a baby cow (and it didn`t make sense to me).

I want One now


----------



## Katie H

YT2095 said:
			
		

> cool! and thnx, yes they are
> 
> I thought the Big white one was a sheep and the little critter in the brown and white was a baby cow (and it didn`t make sense to me).
> 
> I want One now



I do, too. But the city fathers would frown on it as we live right in the city.  I'll bet your little one would like one, too.

Maybe you have a petting zoo near you where you both could get a baby goat "fix."


----------



## YT2095

we do actually, about a 15 min drive from here, but I think we`ll wait until she`s a little older and less likely to harm them (she`s got this thing for trying to peck the eyes out of toys and cats, Strange Child!).

I want to get a Rabbit actualy, the amount of Veg I chop up and "waste" left a Bunny would be More than happy with, I can only eat So many letuce and cabbage hearts etc...


----------



## Katie H

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I want to get a Rabbit actualy, the amount of Veg I chop up and "waste" left a Bunny would be More than happy with, I can only eat So many letuce and cabbage hearts etc...



A bunny is a great idea.  Until you get one, how about composting your scraps.  That's what Buck and I do.  We converted a large plastic outside trash can by drilling 1-inch holes on the upper portion of the can for ventilation.  Now all our scraps go there, along with the shredded paper from our paper shredded for the dry matter.

We started doing this last June and already have some nice crumbly black matter we can use on our garden this year.  Funny, too, because our "real" trash seems to have reduced significantly since we've been composting.  It takes two weeks to fill up our 13-gallon kitchen waste bin.  Used to empty it at least once, maybe twice, per week.


----------



## Alix

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I think we`ll wait until she`s a little older and less likely to harm them (she`s got this thing for trying to peck the eyes out of toys and cats, Strange Child!).


 
LOL, any self respecting kitty would put an end to that behaviour promptly. I see you are planning on a bunny which is cool. If you do ever decide to get a cat try for a boy kitty. Once they are neutered they don't "smell" and they are so loving you wouldn't believe it. I've lived with both all my life and the boy cats are by far the most tolerant of small kids and the most snuggly.


----------



## YT2095

I compost at my Gardens, but at home not so much, our back "garden" is a postage stamp and we have no front garden at all.
the back is a patio area with a shed at the bottom and a path to it, there is a section 18 inch x 9 foot that we have roses in and a tomato plant climber.
the grass setion is 9 foot x 6 foot and that IT!
our entire back garden *sigh*

I think I`ll wait until we get a Bunny 
I can bring (s)he into the Lab for the winter and put it out the back in the summer, esp when the grass needs mowing, would ya beleive that my wife Still won`t let me have a Petrol Mover for our grass!
I think that`s just Spitefull!


----------



## crewsk

YT I had a pet goat & 2 rabbits growing up, at diffrent times. I loved my babies & would love to be able for my kids to have the experience of having pets like that.


----------



## pdswife

Goodweeds posting about what people love... 

reading all the posts put me in a much better mood.

Thanks goodweed!


----------



## jpmcgrew

YT,How funny you dont know a goat from a cow? You must have been joking.Right?But then again a genius doesnt always get the most simple things.Why?Because its so simple it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Katie H

A few minutes ago.

I looked over at the sofa where Buck is sitting and saw him petting our BIG (can you shout with words) orange kitty named Tween.  Tween was perched on the edge of the end table next to the sofa.  His back half on the table and his front half draped on the arm of the sofa.  His middle section was swaying between the table and the sofa.  Tween is BIG.

Tween is a big softie and a real love suck up.  He was almost swooning as Buck petted and rubbed his fuzzy head.


----------



## Buck

Petting Tween is niiiice!  He's such a softy!

Buck


----------



## Dove

*Watching John and Kevin in the ICU. They make my heart swell with joy to see how close they are.*


----------



## chasinmichigan

the word toodles. my cat just had kittens and one is already starting to crawl away on his own away from his mother so i'm naming him "Toodles"


----------



## pdswife

Paul stopped at Dairy Queen last night and surprised me with an ice cream treat.  We shared it after dinner.  Yummy!


----------



## bethzaring

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I gotta ask, What are They?


 
Thanks Katie for helping me out, YEP, they are goats.  But YT, when i was drying off the chestnut brown kid, I was thinking, this kid looks like a white faced calf.  His markings really do make him look like a calf.


----------



## urmaniac13

A video clip a friend of mine sent me today... just too cute!!


----------



## Katie H

Awww!  So sweet.  Gives a whole new meaning to, "Here, kitty, kitty!"


----------



## Poutine

*Baby photos*

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## mudbug

Little Buddha (not Sir Winston) in Poutine's 2nd photo makes me smile.


----------



## Poutine

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## redkitty

The last thing that made me smile was my doggy scratching her face and then letting me rub her belly while she rested her head on my arm.


----------



## kadesma

_Taking Carson and Cade for shoes today..Just listening to little refuse to talk Carson talking with his brother, made me smile..Then watching as Cade politly refused two pair of shoes, telling me that's okay ma, two pair is to spensive!!! Love those kids.._

_kadesma_


----------



## urmaniac13

kadesma said:
			
		

> _Taking Carson and Cade for shoes today..Just listening to little refuse to talk Carson talking with his brother, made me smile..Then watching as Cade politly refused two pair of shoes, telling me that's okay ma, two pair is to spensive!!! Love those kids.._
> 
> _kadesma_


 
Ooooh, how sweet is my boy... ops, I mean, *your* Cade is!!  Made me smile yet again!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

I just got wished a happy belated birthday and its not even my birthday....LOL!  Too bad a present wasn't involved as I'd of made out twice


----------



## kadesma

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Ooooh, how sweet is my boy... ops, I mean, *your* Cade is!! Made me smile yet again!!


I have to confess, he's your boy too..He thinks you are very special..You are now officially Aunty Licia 

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13

kadesma said:
			
		

> I have to confess, he's your boy too..He thinks you are very special..You are now officially Aunty Licia
> 
> kadesma


 





 Woohoohoo!!  I am smiling a lot today and this one is the best yet!!  I am so very honoured to be Cade's Aunty!!






 Un bacione for you, my special "nephew" Cade , Carson, Ethan and Livi!!


----------



## mad_evo99

Thinking about my trip to Italy with my girlfriend...


----------



## Dina

Seeing my daughter walking her puppy and enjoying it.


----------



## corazon

So I was in the grocery store bathroom with both the kids today. This lady walks in and asks me if they are twins! I kinda start laughing like she made a joke but when I look at her she is dead serious, waiting for me to answer. I tell her no and don't point out the obvious 3 year difference between them. Then she proceeds to ask me if they are both mine. Sure, in this day and age it's possible that they couldn't be mine but didn't she just assume they were twins? I guess I could have been their nanny.

Well, It made me laugh so I thought I'd share.

Ah, sweet Cade.  What a nice guy he is!


----------



## Uncle Bob

Last thing that made me smile??? Read above!! Ha!


----------



## kadesma

_Same here UB. When Cora comes on and tells us about those two sweeties of hers it always brings smiles. _
_Plus I have something tos mile over too...Cade has been wanting to ride in an airplane..So his dd had to be in Oregon and Seattle from tues to thursday. He made plans and he and Cades mommy surprised him with his first plane ride teus morning. I got a call, andswered and heard, Ma? yes, hi ma, I got to ride to Oregon on a plane!! I'm in the car now but I just wanted to tell you..Bye ma I love you see you sunday..can I spend the night then?  Boy the rest of my day was super..To cap it off, we had gone out of town for lunch and were coming from Sacramento, the phone rings, it's my daughter, saying Hi look over here..I look across the car where going toward Modesto are daughter, son-in-law and my Cade waving at us as they go by ..Now what could be any better?_
_kadesma_


----------



## StirBlue

Finding a box of Krispy Kreme doughnuts at the grocery store.  Geez, I thought I was going to have to buy store brand!  You don't think they were brought in for the employees, do you?   Of course, I did ring them on the self check isle.    An employee did put a paid sticker on the box since it was too large to go in a bag.   All I have to say for myself is "they were really really good.


----------



## SizzlininIN

The story my brother told me about his recent yearly physical..... its not PG13 so I best not repeat..... all I can say is I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## crewsk

I subbed in a 4th grade class today & was told by another teacher that a boy in the class was having a hard time because his mom is getting married tomorrow. She said if I needed any help with him to come get her. For about the first 30 minutes of class this morning I watched this child sit at his desk & read book after book. He never smiled, spoke to anyone, or anything. It broke my heart to see the sadness in his eyes. When he would look up, I made it a point to smile at him. Half way through the day, he smiled back. Well, at the end of the day, he came up beside me & hugged me. I asked him what the hug was for & he said, "Just for smiling at me, it made my day better." Those simple words were enough to bring tears to my eyes. It reminded me that sometimes something as simple as a smile can make someone's day.


----------



## Half Baked

Crewsk - that made me happy this afternoon.


----------



## urmaniac13

Crewsk, that shows what a wonderful teacher you are... and that kind of moment really makes everything worthwhile, doesn't it... I hope everything will turn out well for the boy and he will be happier... and I hope the same thing to you and your family!!


----------



## Loprraine

Booked my airline ticket to go see my sweetie!!


----------



## corazon

Callum's new trick

While I was sitting at the table today, Callum was walking around.  He came over to me saying "hug, hug," and rested his head on my knee.  He's been doing it all afternoon.  Oh, it melts my heart.


----------



## Lovestobake

corazon, as a mother and grandmother, I know how things like that melt our hearts. This made me smile.


----------



## Dina

Seeing my kids gobbling up ice cream cones and sandwiches made me smile.  They had not had ice cream in over a week.  LOL  They deserved it today since they've been walking and biking for the last 4 days.


----------



## cara

I'm so glad, my computer is up and running again... 
lost lots of data  but thank god not everything... I hope everything will stay okay...


----------



## expatgirl

Having 8 kindergarteners run up to me and hug me and tell me goodbye--we had painted a huge rainbow and though it was a lot of work we all had fun.  I'm a volunteer by the way at an international school---such cute, great kids!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob

I was just Awarded my very own, personal, "STAR" !!! 

Kinda like the Walk of Fame!!

Made me smile it did...In fact I am still smiling


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

Sometimes I have to work late & don't get home until 9 or 10.  It doesn't happen often, but my DH just informed me that he doesn't like it when I don't come home after work right away . . . he needs his "Debbie fix"!  Not only did I smile -- BIG -- I got all warm inside!  Now is that gooey or what!?  :p


----------



## Lovestobake

That's gooey, and nice, and just the way that I like it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

*warm feelings*

Being with my family for Easter (all but my son Dan in Denver). And when my 5 year old grandaughter Emily talks to you she likes to hold your face in her little hands and look you right in your eyes. She had a owwie (she calls it that) on her lower leg and she showed it to her 4 year old cousin Josh and without saying a word he bent down and gave it a kiss, to make it feel better. Seeing that, sure gave me a warm feeling in my heart.


----------



## Lovestobake

Really it's the sweet, tender things and watching children show tenderness, which usually come from them seeing it demonstrated in their owns lives that makes for a wonderful day, and makes us all stop for at least a moment to realize, how very important everything we do and saw really is, and that others, regardless of their age are watching just about everything we do or say. How very important for us to remember that and live our lives accordingly!


----------



## CherryRed

After the not so pleasant weekend I had (see venting thread), I couldn't help but smile when a man approached me on the street and told me I should model. Although I think that's a bit of a stretch, I needed it after having felt so inadequate compared to the superhotties my boyfriend drooled over at the car show.

I also watched two toddlers (twins maybe?) fall asleep hugging each other on the train this morning. I'd be lying if I said that didn't brighten my day.


----------



## Barb L.

Seeing my two Grandsons walk through the door Easter, I only get to see them every other week -- and the 2 1/2 yr. old' s first Easter egg hunt !  Pure joy  !


----------



## The Dessert Diva

my 3 yr old son at swimming lessons. (really, he is a champ swimmer, this is more for behavior reasons...will he listen to the teacher? Then I can put him into pre-school!)


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

JoAnn L. said:
			
		

> Being with my family for Easter (all but my son Dan in Denver). And when my 5 year old grandaughter Emily talks to you she likes to hold your face in her little hands and look you right in your eyes. She had a owwie (she calls it that) on her lower leg and she showed it to her 4 year old cousin Josh and without saying a word he bent down and gave it a kiss, to make it feel better. Seeing that, sure gave me a warm feeling in my heart.


 
Aaaawww! Not only did that make me smile but made me all misty & stuff! Too too sweet!


----------



## Barb L.

That Vadalia Onions are in the markets Now -- weeeeeeee!!!  Love em'


----------



## michen_122

I just saw this little video on BBC's website about a man who has been gardening for 93 years and it was so inspiring!  That brought a smile to my face


----------



## Barb L.

michen_122 said:
			
		

> I just saw this little video on BBC's website about a man who has been gardening for 93 years and it was so inspiring!  That brought a smile to my face



Bless his sweet heart !  Hopefully someones Grandpa !


----------



## Barb L.

Me again, watching  "Mama's Family" makes me chuckle whenever I watch it !


----------



## CherryRed

I just got back from my Developmental Psych class. We were talking about how the ability to learn stays constant through most of adulthood and one of my peers shared a story about a community college near her house. She said that this 80-year-old couple goes there to take classes together and are always walking around with backpacks on and holding hands. The story received a collective "awww" from the class and thinking about it still makes me smile.


----------



## Katie H

Had a long day on the road.  Over 80 miles and came home tired.  It was a good day, but a long one.

Buck made me a drink and I'm sitting in "my" recliner in our family room.   I'm joined by Ashley (my avatar), Chessie Lou, C.J. (Chessie's brother and littermate), Miss Rodeo, and Tigger.  They love sitting with mommy and they are a comfort to me after a day like today.  Looking at them, all cuddled up together, with smiles on their faces, makes me smile.  I am loved.


----------



## PytnPlace

Not a week for smiling for me I'm afraid. I'm trying to think . . . I guess it was last week when I saw my 1 1/2 yr. old niece for the first time in 9 mos. This week is pretty much a downer. One of my best friends passed away, my MIL is in the hospital, my dog nearly died (caught a quick onset illness in the nick of time), etc., etc. We always have blessing to count, and I have many close friends . . . that makes me smile!


----------



## shannon in KS

at this moment, margarita salt.... LOVE  IT!  (yes, it is arim my margarita)


----------



## Charlotte

Seeing my 21 year old daughter happy... and smiling... and having fun with her friends... She had been very unhappy of late...


----------



## Angie

Frightening my husband while he was in the shower shaving...he is ALWAYS making me jump.  This time it was my turn to get him.


----------



## PytnPlace

One of my brother's and his wife were in town visiting all last week.  What a hoot he is!  We were laughing and smiling all week . . . our cheeks were hurting and we had a blast!!!


----------



## mudbug

HH and I took a "nap" at 10:30 this morning.


----------



## pdswife

Mommy deer and two baby fawns taking a nice walk through the yard.  So very cute.

( hope that "nap" was good!")


----------



## TATTRAT

The Hail that just came down along with some GREAT lightning and thunder. I love a good storm. It is now over and the sun is coming back out, so that is a reason to smile too.


----------



## pdswife

Hubby letting me sleep in as late as I wanted to this morning!


----------



## kitchenelf

I was working the Farmer's Market yesterday and a friend showed up too late to buy flowers - I gave her mine.  Another friend's son had bought himself a bundle of the old fashioned cock's comb - he didn't even hesitate and brought me his when he saw my friend take mine!  That was so very sweet!


----------



## kadesma

_Yesterday while watching little Olivia, having her run over to me and say uppy uppy Ma, then she offers me one of her little bare feet and says kiss em Ma.._
_Oh boy, these little ones can make your heart just sing._

_kadesma_


----------



## Katie H

Watching our new kittens.  They are just over two months old and everything is a toy.  Every stick, twig or stone.

I have a large white enamel dishpan I fill with water to cool my feet in the evening when Buck and I sit on the porch.  It was sitting on the floor, empty, and Mack decided he needed to investigate what this "thing" was.  Naturally, he hopped in and immediately started playing with his tail.

At Buck's suggestion I went inside and found a ping pong ball and put it in the dishpan with the kitten.  Instant fun.  Within minutes Sally joined him and we were treated to a great show.

Mack has now decided that the dishpan is his and when I can't find him in any of his usual sleeping places, I just look in the dishpan.  He's usually there.


----------



## Lovestobake

Listening to my nearly grown grandson telling me about the past week in college, and then his Daddy, my son, and him talking about going to play golf. They love it, and I love seeing my children enjoying their children. I love the fact that our family still enjoys the company of one another.


----------



## Essiebunny

My 14 week old kittens greeting me when I got home from visiting my DH in the hospital a few minutes ago. I'm no longer alone when he is in the hospital.


----------



## GotGarlic

This morning, watching DH talk to my cat, Elwing, while she answers with a very serious look on her face. He has no idea what she's saying, of course, but he holds up his end of the conversation


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

I went fresh water fishing with my DH the other day & although I wasn't catching much of anything, just feeling the warmth of the sun on my face & the cool breeze of the promise of fall on my body was amazing! It made me realize how blessed my life is now.

Then I was abruptly shaken from my bliss with my DH's excited words, "FISH ON! FISH ON!" My pole was bent in the rod holder & I caught a cute little 6" crappie or a dink as he put it. Those little ones can really fight & make you think you have a monster on your pole! My DH always teases me that I go out to watch the butterflies & everything else instead of trying to catch fish!  GUILTY!


----------



## kadesma

Big grins, for getting that call this morning from my Cade to let me know he had just lost one of his teeth and can't wait to show me

kadesma


----------



## KathyJ

watching our new puppy wag his butt and lick my toes.....after he just got in trouble...again.


----------



## kitchenelf

I came across this in my "stuff" and it makes me laugh every time!  My scanner isn't working so I found a copy online.


----------



## mercyteapot

I had trouble sleeping last night and watched a rerun of Last Comic Standing.  That was funny.  Then they showed a rerun of Robin Williams on The Actor's Studio.  That was hilarious.  Apparently he performed live for a total of 5 hours and one person with a hernia actually had to be hospitalized afterward for laughing so hard.  So said the host, anyway.  At any rate, it was extremely funny.


----------



## expatgirl

I returned to my volunteer's job at the international school and having so many children cry "Miss Debbie"  upon seeing me after being gone all summer and the excitement on their faces and hugging all of them


----------



## Michelemarie

My recently-potty-trained-son had just finished going potty.  Before getting off the potty he took the time to study his peepee - he looked up at me and said in a very concerned voice, "mommy, my peepee has a hole in it".  I laughed all day.


----------



## YT2095

Enrolling on a Chemistry course and being told "it`s one of the hardest courses available"


----------



## buckytom

all of the b.s. of life:, the bus schedules and rude passengers, the traffic, the unbelievable work load, the crush to get the nfl on the air this sunday, the stresses of trying to keep a cabin-fevered wife happy, etc., etc., all go away every night when my son runs up to my truck as i pull up in front of my house. he gives me a huge hug and kiss, then glues himself to me for the next hour as he says "i'm glad you're home daddy, i missed you. what took you so long?"

my entire being smiles when he does that, and makes it all worthwile.  
it's the reason i can get up and do it all over again, every day.


----------



## Barb L.

These post, love em' all- makes me smile or laugh, thanks all !


----------



## jpmcgrew

Michelemarie said:


> My recently-potty-trained-son had just finished going potty. Before getting off the potty he took the time to study his peepee - he looked up at me and said in a very concerned voice, "mommy, my peepee has a hole in it". I laughed all day.


How cute!Kids can be so funny heres one.
Many years agoI was working as a waitress on the lunch shift and this family came in with a little boy about 10 years old they ordered and when it was the little boys turn he ordered weenies by the glass we could not figure out what he meant he the pointed to the table tent which had a list of wines by the glass.I thought I was gonna die laughing.How cute kids take things so literally.


----------



## lyndalou

When all 3 of our kids said they'd come (with grandkids) for their dad's 70th birthday in Feb. believe me, this is a big deal, and he will be so happy.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Michelemarie said:


> My recently-potty-trained-son had just finished going potty.  Before getting off the potty he took the time to study his peepee - he looked up at me and said in a very concerned voice, "mommy, my peepee has a hole in it".  I laughed all day.


Kids are sooo funny. One of my grown sons had trouble saying a few different letters when he was a toddler. I remember getting him out of the bath one day and toweling him off. He kept saying he wanted me to "Make him a woman". He was really adamant about it and I was starting to get a little freaked when I finally realized he wanted me to make him a _roman_ (wrap the towel like a toga)! I laughed for days! He's the same one who used to call his genitals his _generals._


----------



## pdswife

Bucky's post.  The love for his son has a way of making my heart happy.


----------



## kadesma

_I'm not only smiling this morning I'm sitting here LOL at the posts by Michelemarie and Fishers Mom Add to that yesterday I had Ethan and his sister here til mommy could pick them up..Ethan who is really a very good and polite little guy, gave me some lip about not jumping off a chair..I turned around and gave him my do that again look and look out..He ran and sat on the sofa and said, Ma, you aren't going to smack my cute little bum are you? Oh boy, try not to laugh when you are supposed to be stern_
_Ethan, Olivia, and I ended up on the floor just howling in laughter. Ah, life with little kids is life at it's best._
_kadesma_


----------



## Fisher's Mom

kadesma said:


> _I'm not only smiling this morning I'm sitting here LOL at the posts by Michelemarie and Fishers Mom Add to that yesterday I had Ethan and his sister here til mommy could pick them up..Ethan who is really a very good and polite little guy, gave me some lip about not jumping off a chair..I turned around and gave him my do that again look and look out..He ran and sat on the sofa and said, Ma, you aren't going to smack my cute little bum are you? Oh boy, try not to laugh when you are supposed to be stern_
> _Ethan, Olivia, and I ended up on the floor just howling in laughter. Ah, life with little kids is life at it's best._
> _kadesma_


Too cute, Kadesma. They really have our number, don't they? And it doesn't stop when they get older. I was trying to be very stern with my 15 year old recently about not falling asleep with his glasses on. He's broken the arm off a few times doing this. He tried saying that he didn't know how they were on his face since he distinctly remembered taking them off the night before. I cut him short, saying come on, how the heck did they get there if he had taken them off. He had his most innocent look and whispered "I think Lori did it (his sister). She's sneaky like that sometimes." I couldn't help it - I just burst out laughing. Anyway, it was nice to start the morning LMAO!


----------



## Katie H

The weather's somewhat semi-agreeable.  At any rate, Buck and I are sitting out on our big front porch.  Our 3-month-old kittens are having a right, regular "rodeo."  There's all manner of "slamming, banging, flipping, pounding, twirling" going on.  Heads and tails are flippin' everywhere.  Paws are pounding and flailing.  It's a great show.  All the available "toys" are being pressed into service.  Read that to mean...sticks, twigs, bark, rocks...whatever.  Everything's a toy.  This is the Disneyworld of kittydom.  Life is good.

Watching them takes our minds off the rest of the world.  We are transformed into a world of amazement and fun.  Long live kittens!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Katie,kittens and puppies are soo funny its like they get to a point and go Hey Im alive this is great lets play.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Katie, you have a wonderful way with words, taking such a simple thing and turning it into a wonderful word picture. Thanks - we were all able to enjoy your kittens and your front porch along with you!


----------



## pdswife

Paul's brother spent the night last night.
We have a play to go to tonight ( The King and I)
We are having dinner out with friends the night after that
and the Microsoft Christmas party is Saturday night!!  It's a busy but
fun filled week.  Smiles every day.


----------



## Barb L.

Last thing that made me smile or even chuckle, was last weekend- my 3yr old grandson - he doesn't speak real clear on some words.  We try help him.   He pulled out these little tiny gloves from his backpack.  I said to his brother (10) aw , look how cute his gloves are - he put his hands up and said no Grandma they are Gubs !!!!  Bless his sweet heart,  I am still smiling !


----------



## Essiebunny

Katie,
I love your post about the kittens. We have two, now 6 months. They play, eat, sleep and get loved together. They fill our days with such enjoyment and amazement, never knowing what they will do next. They seem to know when were sad and do everything they can think of to cheer us up. Needless to say, we love these little fur bags very, very much.


----------



## Katie H

Yep, Essie.  Kittens and  their unconditional love  are fabulous stress relievers.   We have one of those kittens,  Sally, now living inside  with us.   She is  nothing short  of an angel  and  a beautiful,  beautiful little  girl.  When I pet her  and she purrs back  in "thanks," I  can feel  my blood pressure  going down.    Just looking at her  makes me break out in a  great,  big  smile.


----------



## kadesma

No kittens, but, I had a lovely time with my two daughters, we gussied up the kids and took them to see Santa and have a picture taken..All went well with Cade and Carson, who both grinned and loved the visit..Next came Ethan who hopped up beside Santa and waited for his little sister, who took one look at this big burly man with whiskers and a red suit and climbed her mom's frame in her long dress and you could hear the howls all the way to the other end of the mall..So, Livi now has a picture of her screaming, her brother looking ready to bolt and Santa, looks as if life as he knew has ended
Were both my daughters happy, well one was the other one just sighed and said maybe next year  Me, the best laugh I've had in months
kades


----------



## Lovestobake

As with many of you all, my family brings the smiles just about every day, but I can't remember being able to remain so calm, as you did with your children visiting Santa, kades, and if memory serves, mine reacted pretty much the same way, except mine are all 4 sons, and what a delight they continue to be, even though now they are grown with children of their own, who just multiply the joy!


----------



## kadesma

Lovestobake said:


> As with many of you all, my family brings the smiles just about every day, but I can't remember being able to remain so calm, as you did with your children visiting Santa, kades, and if memory serves, mine reacted pretty much the same way, except mine are all 4 sons, and what a delight they continue to be, even though now they are grown with children of their own, who just multiply the joy!


Lovestobake,
the calm comes with being "ma" instead of mommy...I told my daughters anytime they really irked me while growing up, I can't wait til you have your own kids!! Well today ol ma got to watch the fun instead of being ringmaster
kadesma


----------



## Katie H

kadesma said:


> Lovestobake,
> the calm comes with being "ma" instead of mommy...I told my daughters anytime they really irked me while growing up, I can't wait til you have your own kids!! Well today ol ma got to watch the fun instead of being ringmaster
> kadesma



Yeah, kades.  Paybacks are heck!!!!!!

Isn't it wonderful to see our children experience the things  they "swore" they'd never do?

Children  of our children have a wonderful way of tempering things.


----------



## NAchef

Last thing that made me smile was my wife. She just had surgery and was able to come home tonight. She has done very well and I am SO proud of her. Just seeing her face makes me smile!!


Other then that, the last thing that made me smile that I can show you was this pic. The youngest comes up with new silly faces all the time. All we have to do is say "Monkey Face" and this is what he does.


----------



## Bilby

Other than the photo above!!

I just had a bone marrow biopsy, and while most of you would not think it something to smile about, I am rather ticklish and despite all the prodding and needles, I kept on bursting into laughter, which while at times unsettling for the doctor holding the instrument (!), made the team as a whole laugh (hopefully with me!), and the experience was only mildly annoying because of the happy atmosphere!

When I switched on my pc this afternoon, I had a complimentary PM which made me smile.

This morning, my cat was on top of my car and he forgot that this car has a very sloped windscreen. He almost tumbled down and ended up doing that backward running thing that cartoon animals do at the edge of cliff!  The rest of the street was barely awake and there am I chortling my head off!!LOL

I smile at lots and lots of things cos I am a happy person!!


----------



## NAchef

Bilby said:


> Other than the photo above!!
> 
> I just had a bone marrow biopsy, and while most of you would not think it something to smile about, I am rather ticklish and despite all the prodding and needles, I kept on bursting into laughter, which while at times unsettling for the doctor holding the instrument (!), made the team as a whole laugh (hopefully with me!), and the experience was only mildly annoying because of the happy atmosphere!
> 
> When I switched on my pc this afternoon, I had a complimentary PM which made me smile.
> 
> This morning, my cat was on top of my car and he forgot that this car has a very sloped windscreen. He almost tumbled down and ended up doing that backward running thing that cartoon animals do at the edge of cliff! The rest of the street was barely awake and there am I chortling my head off!!LOL
> 
> I smile at lots and lots of things cos I am a happy person!!


 
Well said! I would have to say I smile a lot as well.

Hope everything goes good for you!


----------



## Bilby

Simmingly fine, thank you!!


----------



## kitchenelf

Well, I think it would be the posts by the last two people!  NA - quite the "ham"!  What a great pic.

Bilby - best of luck to you and {{{{{{{{
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




}}}}}}}}


----------



## Bilby

Oh thanks Kitchenelf! I don't let little tests get in the way.  Part of life, when it's done, move on. Life is good. Or is that the LG advert? ROFL


----------



## kitchenelf

Bilby said:


> Life is good.



Our luck that phrase is copyrighted   Could you please change that into a link (JUST KIDDING!)


----------



## Lovestobake

kadesma said:


> Lovestobake,
> the calm comes with being "ma" instead of mommy...I told my daughters anytime they really irked me while growing up, I can't wait til you have your own kids!! Well today ol ma got to watch the fun instead of being ringmaster
> kadesma


 
 I believe I remember telling my kids,"wait until you grow up and you'll see what it's like."  Many times I look back and remind them now about different things, and we all sit and laugh.  Sometimes they'll say, "but Mama, we never acted like that. We knew better than to pull a stunt like that. We've have gotten our rears busted. You'd have though I was a child beater. I just have to smile and say, I remember when......


----------



## buckytom

lol, nachef. what a cute kid!

bilby, i hope your studied hard for your tests...


----------



## Bilby

buckytom said:


> bilby, i hope your studied hard for your tests...


Surprise test BT! Reckon I breezed thru it!! Don't intend on resitting it though if I failed


----------



## DawnT

Seeing the poster on the thread Venting, posted by GB.  Thank-you!!


----------



## suziquzie

Last night my 2 yo ate 3 (very small) bowls of the soup I made! The 4 yo refused to eat, but baby girl made my night! 8 yo had 2 bowls. YAY!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Seeing Da' Boys at 11-1!! GO COWBOYS!!
Sorry to all the haters, but, I had to. I love my boys. Even TO. I was on the TO hating bandwagon, but, he is really doing good. It isn't all me me me now either when he's talking with the press. He's done really well here. I didn't think he would last a year!! LOL


----------



## mikki

I was having a bad day and my guy looked me in the eyes and said he loved me,without me saying it first.


----------



## LEFSElover

...surely not the dentist yesterday and the day before...


----------



## Renee Attili

My boss just now.
All she said was "I'm leaving, I see you next week"
You have to love Friday afternoon and NO BOSS!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Renee Attili said:


> My boss just now.
> All she said was "I'm leaving, I see you next week"
> You have to love Friday afternoon and NO BOSS!!


WooHoo!!!!


----------



## LT72884

This is what makes me smile. My lil cousin.


----------



## Lovestobake

LT72884 said:


> This is what makes me smile. My lil cousin.


 

CUTE!  Aren't children just the very best? Love em!!


----------



## kadesma

Finally after a year of getting use to each other after all these years,and now both thrown together as retireeeeee's I had to smile as I watched DH coming out from under the house, where he is putting in a line so I can have my dream cook top a wolfe gas one...He was covered in dirt and cobwebs, but had a big grin..He was checking the line to make sure there was no leak any place and by george he did it and no leaks!!! Yippee, I can hardly wait to give it a try...

kadesma


----------



## Lovestobake

kadesma said:


> Finally after a year of getting use to each other after all these years,and now both thrown together as retireeeeee's I had to smile as I watched DH coming out from under the house, where he is putting in a line so I can have my dream cook top a wolfe gas one...He was covered in dirt and cobwebs, but had a big grin..He was checking the line to make sure there was no leak any place and by george he did it and no leaks!!! Yippee, I can hardly wait to give it a try...
> 
> kadesma


 
I can hardly wait to hear how it works. I have a friend with a new Wolfe range with so many modes I hardly know how one would ever use them all, but my, that Wolfe line is like a dream.....beautiful!! It does just about everything but sing and dance. Congratulations!!


----------



## buckytom

i just logged in and got 2 really great pm's. one from lefse that warmed my heart, the other from renee-a, made me laugh so loud i scared a co-worker.


----------



## pacanis

I just clicked on one of the advertiser's links on the side or Portal because it caught my eye. http://www.amazon.com/dp/0762431067?tag=knowledgeshar-20&camp=15309&creative=331469&linkCode=st1&creativeASIN=0762431067&adid=1C5FRP4DT5KWRGFQJ5YW&&

I laughed  Quite the tagline, eh?


----------



## Lovestobake

pacanis said:


> I just clicked on one of the advertiser's links on the side or Portal because it caught my eye. http://www.amazon.com/dp/0762431067?tag=knowledgeshar-20&camp=15309&creative=331469&linkCode=st1&creativeASIN=0762431067&adid=1C5FRP4DT5KWRGFQJ5YW&&
> 
> I laughed  Quite the tagline, eh?


 
I don't get any ads down the sides, but I'm not complaining. Whoever runs those ads, such as the site they're on, gets credit every time someone clicks on one of them. That's probably the way this site pays its way. I am an Amazon customer though, and like the company very much! Fact is, I just the other day, took delivery of 2 fair sized boxes. Both the Cuisinart Griddler 4. They're Christmas gift and Amazon had the best price, so with free shipping, I really got a good deal. I hope they are enjoyed. I looked at a lot of panini combination ones, and chose this one, because it has 4 removable plates, 3 temp controls, and is both a grill and a griddle, either cooking closed, or opening out flat, and it's a nice size. If it works as well as it looks, it should  be pretty handy to have. I'm debating sending for a couple more of them after I sort of hint around to see if the others would use them. I hate to buy something like that, and it just sit unused.


----------



## LEFSElover

honestly, the PM I just woke up to from BuckyTom.
I love smiling first thing, it starts my day off with warmth.
Thanks ((((((((((((((((((((BT))))))))))))))))))


----------



## LT72884

Lovestobake said:


> CUTE!  Aren't children just the very best? Love em!!



Yeah they are. she is 5 in those pics. thats her and I together for thanxgivin in phoenix. I took her horseback riding and she LOVED it. and so did i. I miss her tons


----------



## sattie

Winning 4 out of 5 card games against hubby last night!!!  

And rescuing a dog that was doomed to be road kill and reunited with the owner... and the fact that everyone behind me pulled over to help!


----------



## buckytom

lol, the last thing that made me smile was picturing sattie, in nothing but knickers, rescuing a dog. 

followed by her hubby carrying to adroitly placed pillows from the sofa.

no wonder they all pulled over to help!


----------



## kadesma

Well gang,
my kids sure put one over one me!  I went out to my daughters house last night expecting to see all the new decorations and lights, then out to dinner..I walked into a Surprise birthday party!!! A One month early surprise at that. All my kids and grand kids were there as was my sister and my niece...The kids know I'm not into surprises but couldn't help themselves..I must say this is the first time in my life I've been surprised like this, I usually figure out something is up. but this time, not a clue...So needless to say, I'm smiling as big today as I did last night...
kadesma


----------



## Barb L.

Just reading Kadesma's, post, put a big smile on my face.  That was so nice and clever of the kids to do that - good for them !!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

What a great surprise and such nice kids, Kadesma!  You must be a super sleuth if they had to do it a month in advance.


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> Well gang,
> my kids sure put one over one me! I went out to my daughters house last night expecting to see all the new decorations and lights, then out to dinner..I walked into a Surprise birthday party!!! A One month early surprise at that. All my kids and grand kids were there as was my sister and my niece...The kids know I'm not into surprises but couldn't help themselves..I must say this is the first time in my life I've been surprised like this, I usually figure out something is up. but this time, not a clue...So needless to say, I'm smiling as big today as I did last night...
> kadesma


 
What a fun night for you!! You deserve it too! I hope you had lots of fun and love all around!!!


----------



## Lovestobake

Hey, that's just wonderful!  Good for them!  I can think of nothing that could have possibly made a mother more delighted and happy.


----------



## kadesma

Barb,expat,Texas,lovestobake,
how I wish you all could have been with me last night...we had so much fun and the dinner was great..The girls had the party catered and we had prime rib, green beans with bacon,mashed potatoes smothered with cheese and there was chives mixed into the potatoes,nice warm rolls, salad was a crisp Caesar, and the cake as a white cake with a picture of me at 4 months old!!!
I truly was surprised and pleased..How lucky I am to have such wonderful children and all the beautiful memories they have created.
kades


----------



## MexicoKaren

Wow, what a wonderful family you have! Congratulations, and happy early birthday...


----------



## Lovestobake

Oh my, what a fabulous meal!.....just one of my favorites is all.  I would have loved to have been there, and helped celebrate your birthday! In case I forget, when the actual day comes along, I hope you have the most wonderful birthday you've ever had (it certainly seems you have had already) with many more to come.


----------



## kadesma

MexicoKaren said:


> Wow, what a wonderful family you have! Congratulations, and happy early birthday...


Thank you Karen, I am blessed.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

Lovestobake said:


> Oh my, what a fabulous meal!.....just one of my favorites is all.  I would have loved to have been there, and helped celebrate your birthday! In case I forget, when the actual day comes along, I hope you have the most wonderful birthday you've ever had (it certainly seems you have had already) with many more to come.


Thank you,
you are a dear.
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Getting home and getting a package from a beautiful and wonderful friend. The cutest snowman and pretty little ligthed nativity!!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Getting home and getting a package from a beautiful and wonderful friend. The cutest snowman and pretty little ligthed nativity!!!


You more than deserved it..
kades


----------



## CherryRed

Waking up out of the blue to find myself in still in a half-dream about being cozy in bed with my boyfriend and my cat - I'm in my dorm now, so neither one is here. Although I shouldn't be happy about being awake with an 8 AM final tomorrow, I can't help but smile at happy thoughts of my favorite people (yes that includes the kitty) to be with.


----------



## Lovestobake

Just the thought of my family all being here this next week, makes me so happy, and brings a smile.  I haven't seen one son for almost a year,  and it has been awful!


----------



## buckytom

seeing this pic of me and my boy. he just got a toy shaving kit, so he couldn't wait until i got home to shave together. good thing i had a week's growth goin'...


----------



## LT72884

As of right now, its the fact that a local tv company is going to be interviewing my class on wireless security. so im going to be on a 30 minute special about hacking. Oh and im on student council


----------



## Michelemarie

buckytom said:


> seeing this pic of me and my boy. he just got a toy shaving kit, so he couldn't wait until i got home to shave together. good thing i had a week's growth goin'...


 
Bucky! I love it! Thanks for the second smile of the day!


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:


> seeing this pic of me and my boy. he just got a toy shaving kit, so he couldn't wait until i got home to shave together. good thing i had a week's growth goin'...


BT, you two are so much alike, what a beautiful  thing  to see dad and son..kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

I love that picture buckytom!

My last big smile (ok, more of a giggle) came as I was watching The Price is Right.  It was one contestant's birthday.  Drew said, "Now, I never ask a lady her age, so how much do you weigh Wanda?"  It just came out of nowhere and tickled my funnybone!  I will gladly tell anyone my age, but my weight is another matter!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

Bucky's photo!!

Before that a wonderful hug from my hubby!


----------



## redkitty

My Dad calling me on his mobile from the golf course because he wanted to hear my voice before I went to bed!!!  (8 hour time difference)


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen

Definitely BT's photo & RedKitty's comment.  Oh, & pdswife's comment too.  I LOVE it!  I'm just smilin' all over the place!  My cheeks hurt!


----------



## jeninga75

Well... before seeing Bucky's photo...

About an hour ago, walking Aspen, looking up and seeing snow flurries.  Big deal you say!  Well, I'm in Ga where the last snow I remember was 2002 when we got 2 inches at night, so it stuck.  I even caught a few on my tongue.


----------



## middie

Yesterday at work I was taking a cake order for an elderly couple. They were so cute I had to smile. Then they told me I had to keep smiling cause they thought I had a pretty smile. So that made me smile even more. Then they complimented me on how nice I was to them and thanked me. I love when people say thank you to me. Who knew 2 little words could mean so much ?


----------



## kadesma

middie said:


> Yesterday at work I was taking a cake order for an elderly couple. They were so cute I had to smile. Then they told me I had to keep smiling cause they thought I had a pretty smile. So that made me smile even more. Then they complimented me on how nice I was to them and thanked me. I love when people say thank you to me. Who knew 2 little words could mean so much ?


Amen to that Mids, I agree and it takes so little time and costs nothing...Here's another Thank you for being YOU...

kades


----------



## Jikoni

Middie, I agree with you, those two words are lovely to hear. My son asked me a few minutes ago to help him open for him his yorgurt drink, after I did he gave me a kiss. That was 'Thank you' silently put. Made me smile.


----------



## tupperware

The new supermarket near my house  has an automatic water mist-
spray to keep the produce fresh. Just before it  goes on, you
hear the sound of distant thunder and the smell of fresh  rain.

When you go to the bread case, it smells like grandma's  fresh
baked bread.

When you approach the milk cases, you hear cows  mooing and enjoy
the scent of fresh hay.

When you approach the egg  case, you hear hens cluck and cackle
and the air is filled with the pleasing  aroma of bacon and eggs
frying.

The veggie department features the  smell of fresh buttered corn.

I don't buy toilet paper there  anymore.


----------



## texasgirl

tupperware said:


> The new supermarket near my house has an automatic water mist-
> spray to keep the produce fresh. Just before it goes on, you
> hear the sound of distant thunder and the smell of fresh rain.
> 
> When you go to the bread case, it smells like grandma's fresh
> baked bread.
> 
> When you approach the milk cases, you hear cows mooing and enjoy
> the scent of fresh hay.
> 
> When you approach the egg case, you hear hens cluck and cackle
> and the air is filled with the pleasing aroma of bacon and eggs
> frying.
> 
> The veggie department features the smell of fresh buttered corn.
> 
> I don't buy toilet paper there anymore.


 
 OMG, now THAT made me smile!!!


----------



## Katie H

I was cleaning the glass on the coffee table in the family room this morning.  I looked down and there, staring up at me with her two topaz-colored eyes, was Sally, our 6-month-old kitten.  She's a blast and does everything with gusto.  So much so, we've nicknamed her "Rocket."

At any rate, Rocket thought I was playing with her through the glass.  It was so funny watching her trying to get my hands through the glass.  Whap!  Whap!  Whap!  She was having a ball...and I was, too.  I caught myself laughing out loud.  Sally is such a breath of fresh air.  Buck and I have smiled a lot more since she's come into our lives.


----------



## texasgirl

Katie E said:


> I was cleaning the glass on the coffee table in the family room this morning. I looked down and there, staring up at me with her two topaz-colored eyes, was Sally, our 6-month-old kitten. She's a blast and does everything with gusto. So much so, we've nicknamed her "Rocket."
> 
> At any rate, Rocket thought I was playing with her through the glass. It was so funny watching her trying to get my hands through the glass. Whap! Whap! Whap! She was having a ball...and I was, too. I caught myself laughing out loud. Sally is such a breath of fresh air. Buck and I have smiled a lot more since she's come into our lives.


 
Animals are the best therapy for anything!!


----------



## TanyaK

Jake the bulldog


----------



## MexicoKaren

redkitty, I appreciate hearing from loved ones faraway as well...I talked to my son and grandchildren yesterday, and they live in China, where it was already today! Hard to get my mind around that, but it definitely made me smile!


----------



## Jikoni

texasgirl said:


> OMG, now THAT made me smile!!!



I nearly chocked on my drink with laughter!


----------



## DawnT

Being told there would be a mutiny if the school board would not approve my re-hiring!!!


----------



## kadesma

I smiled big time yesterday..Not being able to take care of my little ones has really been so hard for me..I felt as if everything I loved most was just gone out of reach..But, yesterday I just said to heck with it, left messages on two cells and went to the sitters and grabbed all 3 kids, Ethan,Carson and Olivia, we took them home and just played, had snacks, played some more..What a wonderful time...I feel so wonderful today...Little Ethan, just made my day with his big blue eyes and telling me, Ma, I love you, I'm so glad you're here with me...What more can you want?  Even Olivia, who never sits still came and climbed on my lap with Carson and snuggled..WOW what a day!

kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover

...........reading the PM Jabbur just sent me.


----------



## kadesma

Just answered the door and got a huge boquet of flowers from my kids and grand babies wishing me luck tomorrow morning...Boy, am I lucky..My family is just the best ever,,They make me feel wonderful,loved and so safe.

kades


----------



## pdswife

First a customer promised to bring us chocolate cake next week
and then my boss went home early.  I really like him but it is nice having the
office to myself for awhile.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

My little guy, Fisher, lost one of his top, front teeth 2 days ago and his little gap-toothed grin puts a _big_ smile on my face! He runs to look at himself in the mirror several times a day, always poking the tip of his tongue out thru the gap. Heck, I'm smiling just thinking about it.


----------



## Buck

Big grin!

YT2095 and I have been corresponding about a project of his involving photography (an area in which I have some expertise).  I suggested a solution to a problem he was having and it turned out to be the correct remedy.

He wrote me: "You're a genius!"

To be called a genius by YT is enough to make anybody smile


----------



## pdswife

It's friday... I am home.!!


----------



## kadesma

Me too, surgery got done and I made it...

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> Me too, surgery got done and I made it...
> 
> kadesma


That puts a smile on my lips and another in my heart!  Take it easy and don't over-do.

Barbara


----------



## mikki

Ran into friend while shopping,we went to lunch and had at least a hour of talking and laughing


----------



## Bianchi_AZ

Looking at Saturn threw my brand new shiny telescope.


----------



## LadyCook61

my cats make me smile , with their purring and funny antics.


----------



## expatgirl

I started back at the international school yesterday (I'm a volunteer for the 5 & 6 year olds) and was welcomed by hugs from everyone on the staff and the children went nuts---I guess they missed me after 2 and half months--hahaha--glad to be back but this  minus degree weather can sure take a hike


----------



## buckytom

can i volunteer to be a 5 or 6 year old, expatty?


----------



## expatgirl

my goodness they'd love you to be in their class, buckytom, they'd love to laugh at your sense of humor and our whole school would love you, too--but are you sure you're up to the 5-6 year old level--we do have a 4 year old class downstairs-------jest kidding!!!


----------



## pdswife

Sure wasn't crawling into bed last night and getting WET!  The water bed had sprung a leak....

Smiled this morning though when Lily needed lots of extra attention.  : )


----------



## buckytom

and a life jacket, i would think, huh pds?


----------



## redkitty

The sunshine made me smile today!  Sun...ALL...day!!  It was so lovely I went out shopping to my favorite stores that I don't visit too often.  Came home with some lovely & tasty goodies!! 

I'm now currently enjoying a lovely glass of Rioja, and eating some lovely olive pate with yummy olive oil crackers and fresh cut pears!  It's been a good day, that makes me smile.


----------



## suziquzie

My 2 yr old put on her "thinkin cap" all by herself this morning and has had it on for about 2 hours!


----------



## texasgirl

Aww, she is precious suziquzie!!


----------



## Barb L.

What a cutie - she just made me smile !


----------



## suziquzie

Thanks, I'll keep her!
until she makes me cry later somehow.


----------



## corazon

Callum is making me laughs just now. He has a towel with a hood on it and a frog face. He tells me that he is a ribbit and jumps like a frog but says "ruff ruff"


----------



## suziquzie

Christina (my pink hat girl) all week has been playing with a little stuffed dog. 
She runs around saying, "my puppy is barfing!!" "arf arf!!" 
I hope the puppy was not near my carpet!


----------



## kadesma

suziquzie said:


> My 2 yr old put on her "thinkin cap" all by herself this morning and has had it on for about 2 hours!


Suzie,
she is adorable..Do you know we have a member photo area?  You should put these in there and they will stay forever, I love going there and looking at all the pictures..I even had my daughter put in photos of my little guys to share..I hope you'll put yours in there too..
kadesma


----------



## suziquzie

kadesma said:


> Suzie,
> she is adorable..Do you know we have a member photo area? You should put these in there and they will stay forever, I love going there and looking at all the pictures..I even had my daughter put in photos of my little guys to share..I hope you'll put yours in there too..
> kadesma


 
Thanks I just may. I'd post pics all over if I weren't paranoid, my kids are all quite adorable, IMHO!!! 
I just always think you never know who else is looking around. 
I'm sure it's very silly, I may be a little over protective. 
I can't help it, my #1 job these days is mommy. And my favorite!


----------



## kadesma

suziquzie said:


> Thanks I just may. I'd post pics all over if I weren't paranoid, my kids are all quite adorable, IMHO!!!
> I just always think you never know who else is looking around.
> I'm sure it's very silly, I may be a little over protective.
> I can't help it, my #1 job these days is mommy. And my favorite!


Of course, I understand that..It took me a long time to even think about putting up pictures of the little ones..So don't feel funny about this..Just love em and give them a hug for me.
kadesma


----------



## babetoo

*kitty kitty*

my cat thomas was asleep on my mointer. made me smile and laugh. he woke up and got really interested in my flying fingers. he is a cutie potie.

babe


----------



## sattie

jennyema's post on the soaking water for beans thread!!!


----------



## piyush

the moment i read this one.


----------



## redkitty

Getting my box of Montezuma's chocolate I ordered!!!!  Best...chocolate...evah!


----------



## Dina




----------



## pdswife

I work five hours on Thrusday and five hours on Friday.  Yesterday Boss asked me if I'd like to work all day on Thursday and take Friday off!!  I saiid YES!  Three day weekend!!!!


----------



## corazon

Today we walked down to the beach.  There was a bald eagle soaring about 20 feet up with a fish in it's talons.  He flew right over us.  It was the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.

More smiles here.
My boys have been sick with the stomach flu. 
OH I hate it!  Aidan was a few nights ago and today it is Callum.
Aidan woke up crying from a belly ache.  He was crying and telling me he loved me.  It was so sweet.
Callum wanted to go down to the beach today, I told him he needed to rest because he was sick (he had tossed his cookies 10 minutes earlier).  He said "no, I'm not sick" He wanted to go so badly.
They are super cute even when they are sick.


----------



## Maverick2272

When Jeekins posted a pic of his Springer Spaniel. Also made me miss my Springer Spaniel and made me sad, but then smiled again when he posted another pic and this time the dog had a helmet on her head! LOL.


----------



## kadesma

corazon said:


> Today we walked down to the beach.  There was a bald eagle soaring about 20 feet up with a fish in it's talons.  He flew right over us.  It was the coolest thing I've seen in a long time.
> 
> More smiles here.
> My boys have been sick with the stomach flu.
> OH I hate it!  Aidan was a few nights ago and today it is Callum.
> Aidan woke up crying from a belly ache.  He was crying and telling me he loved me.  It was so sweet.
> Callum wanted to go down to the beach today, I told him he needed to rest because he was sick (he had tossed his cookies 10 minutes earlier).  He said "no, I'm not sick" He wanted to go so badly.
> They are super cute even when they are sick.


Oh Cora those poor little guys..Wish I could halp you take care of them..We've had Cade sick then little Carson has it now, poor kids...
Hugs to the boys and to mommy
kades


----------



## corazon

Thanks kadesma! Dh has it now too. He's been up all night. Both the boys are sleeping well though. I wish I could be sick instead. I hate seeing my boys hurting. I'm glad I have such a good immune system, at least I'm able to take care of them without being sick alongside of them. they are such good troopers.


----------



## Barbara L

The last thing that made me smile, laugh, and bawl my head off was finding out that I get to go see Nancy and the kids in a month, and also knowing how excited Nancy, my dad, and my sister got (the kids were in bed and don't know yet).

Barbara


----------



## redkitty

I have been smiling every morning for the last several days since it's been non-stop sunshine!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## radhuni

I always smile, that is my normal form.

I don't know why I find almost everything amusing around me.

The last thing is: this afternoon (it is 13th feb here, time 6:30 pm) hearing a sound my pet dog Blue-ee was start barking and running towards the main door, I said,"Blue-ee Stop". She stop running instantaniously and skid on the marble flooring.


----------



## Uncle Bob

I woke up this morning....it always makes me smile!


----------



## suziquzie

my 2 and 4 year olds are discussing pleasantly what they are going to be for Halloween. 
Uh, could I please see summer first?


----------



## SixSix210

pdswife said:


> I am not a morning person either... once I'm out of bed my day is pretty well ruined.



I think this was the first thing that made  me smile this morning.


----------



## expatgirl

Good news---I'm going to London for a week and leave this popsicle land for a few days--it hurts to breathe now it's so  cold

Bad news---cut my finger and had to get 5 stitches---good news---the guy did a great job and good to know that he's a surgeon by trade


----------



## mikki

seeing that jp got her dogs back, now that made me smile!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Barbara L said:


> The last thing that made me smile, laugh, and bawl my head off was finding out that I get to go see Nancy and the kids in a month, and also knowing how excited Nancy, my dad, and my sister got (the kids were in bed and don't know yet).
> 
> Barbara



That's great, Barbara, of course James coming in probably has nothing to do with it


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> That's great, Barbara, of course James coming in probably has nothing to do with it


I just wish he could come with me!  Then my smile would probably break my face!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:


> I just wish he could come with me!  Then my smile would probably break my face!
> 
> Barbara


Barb,
just reading your posts and seeing the joy this trip is giving you..That makes me smile...
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

Got to have breakfast with my oldest son this morning..What a treat it was. He is such a dear man..He lives about an hour and a half away so we don'[t get to visit with him as often as we would like to.I'm happy that he has whis DW and two beautiful daughters to come home to at night...So this made me smile all day...

kadesma


----------



## babetoo

*smiles*

baby sat my great, granddaughter for a while last evening. she made me smile and several times made me laugh out loud
she is nineteen months and very outgoing. to put it mildly.

babe


----------



## ~emz~

Walking to school in the snow.


----------



## texasgirl

The card that dh gave me last night for Valentines Day. It was early because of an awful company meeting and he wanted to cheer me up. Well, made me cry, but, cheered me up!!


----------



## pdswife

Years ago when we first started dating Paul called me up and in a very tiny scared voice asked me if he could call me his "girlfriend".   The card he gave me this morning was 
a girlfriend card instead of a wife card.  Inside he's written that I was still his girlfriend and that he still really liked me and was happy that we could still have fun together.  
Also included was a bowl of those tiny heart candies with sayings on them.  He asked me to marry him by giving me one of those that said "Marry Me?"   His remembering the little things like that make me smile everyday but today even more.


----------



## redkitty

My doggy, she got all excited thinking I was giving her dinner early!!!  She's just so adorable it's almost ridiculous!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

adding the newest member of my family to my siggie, just now.
okay, so he's still in the oven so to speak, but will appear in March.
CAN NOT WAIT!  I just know I'll adore this new little guy


----------



## Uncle Bob

A Valentine card from a friend.........


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Years ago when we first started dating Paul called me up and in a very tiny scared voice asked me if he could call me his "girlfriend".   The card he gave me this morning was
> a girlfriend card instead of a wife card.  Inside he's written that I was still his girlfriend and that he still really liked me and was happy that we could still have fun together.
> Also included was a bowl of those tiny heart candies with sayings on them.  He asked me to marry him by giving me one of those that said "Marry Me?"   His remembering the little things like that make me smile everyday but today even more.


Now that is a wonderful way to celebrate Valentines day..Karma to Paul, he is special...  And he knows he has someone who is special as well,  in his life..  Hope you two have a wonderful day today.
kades


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:


> ...Inside he's written that I was still his girlfriend and that he still really liked me and was happy that we could still have fun together...


That is so neat!  So many men don't understand that there is a difference between love and like (my first husband anyway--he thought love was just higher up the scale).  It is just as important to be able to like your husband/wife.  

LOL  Sometimes (not very often, thank goodness) I have been known to tell James, "I love you, but I don't like you very much right now!"  Seriously though, I am very fortunte to have found a soulmate, who I not only love but truly do like.  

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

seeing a bird and photographing it today, a yellow shafted male Flicker.


----------



## pdswife

A pina colada drank while sitting at the seaside bar surrounded by old and new friends.


----------



## Michelemarie

pdswife, that would of made me smile too.

I smiled while reading a report my 15-year old goddaughter/niece wrote about me - the title? My Hero - I smiled through my tears.


----------



## texasgirl

> A pina colada drank while sitting at the seaside bar surrounded by old and new friends


 Still jealous, but, smiled anyway


I smiled when Ryan Newman beat Kyle Bush and Tony Stewart at Daytona!! First win in 2 years!!

Neeewwwwmmmmaaaaannnn

I alos smiled when I say Michelemarie on here!


----------



## Barbara L

Michelemarie said:


> ...I smiled while reading a report my 15-year old goddaughter/niece wrote about me - the title? My Hero - I smiled through my tears.


That is so sweet Michelemarie!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

Michelemarie said:


> pdswife, that would of made me smile too.
> 
> I smiled while reading a report my 15-year old goddaughter/niece wrote about me - the title? My Hero - I smiled through my tears.



The last thing that made me smile pales in comparison  to Michelemarie's.  Now THAT made me smile.

After that...I have my little Sally (kitty) on my chest.  She was sound asleep, then moved and put her paw on my chin and looked up at me with her pretty eyes as if to say, "I love you mommy."

That so warmed my heart and made me smile.  Buck saw it, too.  And he smiled as well.

Sally got two-for-one with her "paw" move.


----------



## kadesma

Ahh after a week from blazes, today was the greatest..Awonderful PM from a dear friend made me laugh and kick started my day..Cade,Carson,Ethan, and Olivia running around the yard playing, climbing on to my lap and giving kisses and hugs, the I love you ma's from all 4 of them, just watching them laugh and play..I'm still smiling.It was a glorious day

kades


----------



## Dina

Ah Kades.  The hugs and kisses speak for themselves.  You are truly a wonderful ma.

I played soccer and freesbee in the backyard with my 3 kids tonight.  Later I pushed them in the swings and played a "clue" game.  Every time they'd guess the clue wrong they got tickled.  We had a great time.


----------



## kadesma

Dina said:


> Ah Kades.  The hugs and kisses speak for themselves.  You are truly a wonderful ma.
> 
> I played soccer and freesbee in the backyard with my 3 kids tonight.  Later I pushed them in the swings and played a "clue" game.  Every time they'd guess the clue wrong they got tickled.  We had a great time.


What a great mom you are Dina. Your children will gather this in and one day will play with their children and the circle continues.. We parents need some time just for us, but, to me the best time spent is with these little faces. There is nothing better.
kades


----------



## corazon

My sweet (and still sick!) Callum was just laughing in his sleep.


----------



## DrThunder88

This goofy picture:




I don't even remember what I was reading about at the time, but that face made me laugh out loud.


----------



## pdswife

Pelicans flying by my window!


----------



## pdswife

David and his girlfriend came over for dinner last night.  She's wonderful and it was so good to see David happy and smiling!!!


----------



## LadyCook61

Right now I am smiling , watching my sweet cat Snowy playing with the track ball .


----------



## pdswife

Hubby just requested pizza for dinner!!

I love making him happy so PIZZA is on it's way!!!


----------



## Katie H

Hey, Trish?!   Make  it  a real "happy" pizza and shape the pepperoni (if you are using) into a Smiley and accenting with the other ingredients.  Or, if you are making your own crust, shape the crust into a heart and cut the pepperoni into heart shapes.  Use the cut-off parts of the pepperoni to sprinkle on the pizza.


----------



## pdswife

It was even better than that Katie,  We got it from Dominos.  No cooking, no dishes, no fuss and no bother.   Just what we needed on Sunday night.


----------



## kadesma

An early morning phone call and a little voice asking "ma" can I come over after school we get out early today?  Yippee, I can hardly wait...Cade is coming..

kades


----------



## Fisher's Mom

kadesma said:


> An early morning phone call and a little voice asking "ma" can I come over after school we get out early today?  Yippee, I can hardly wait...Cade is coming..
> 
> kades


It made me smile really big just reading this. I hope I'm as wonderful a Grandmother as you are, CJ!


----------



## pdswife

AND ... I wish I was young enough for you to be my grandma!  What a nice thing that would be!!


----------



## texasgirl

Knowing how many special friends are here!!!


----------



## kadesma

It's a wonderful feeling isn't it Stacy?  I know, I can come here or to the venting thread and everyone will rally around..It, is a special group of people we call friends.

kadesma


----------



## Fisher's Mom

One of my best friends got great news today that her liver biopsy results make her an excellent candidate for Interferon treatment and that she has a 75-80% chance of cure! I've been dancing around all afternoon at her good news!


----------



## radhuni

This morning my DH is searching for his  cellphone. At last he found that it was in his hand.


----------



## miniman

I work in a preschool and I smile at lots of things everyday, with 26 three to fives, there is always something amusing going on. The dressing up often provides some amusement.


----------



## Corey123

When I was told that I'm getting my bulldog Deuce.


----------



## redkitty

Fisher's Mom said:


> One of my best friends got great news today that her liver biopsy results make her an excellent candidate for Interferon treatment and that she has a 75-80% chance of cure! I've been dancing around all afternoon at her good news!



That's really great news!!!!!!!!!! 


My husband made me smile today when he walked through the door after being in Ireland for the week on business.  I missed him!


----------



## YT2095

Today I taught my 2.5 year old daughter about Magnets, and gave her a large magnet that she can keep and play with in her room.

after some time she called me, so I went in and she "look Daddy, a Boobytrap!" and was pointing at her chest of drawers, anyway I didn`t quite figure out what she meant until she showed me...

she opened a drawer and a large tin lid (from the winnie the pooh biscuit tin we keep her chess pieces in), came crashing down 

she`d set the magnet to hold the tin in place, moving the drawer moved the magnet and CRASH, the tin lid falls!

although I have NO idea WHERE she learned the word "Boobytrap" from?????

non the less it made me giggle, and she got a "Well done" hug


----------



## smoke king

When I dropped my (7 y.o)grandson off at school this AM. Struggling with his backpack, walking against the cold wind (0 degrees @ 8:00AM) he still stopped in his tracks, turned around and gave me an enthusiastic wave goodbye.I can't believe how fast he's growing up...which also means that I'm aging just as fast.....and at that moment I realized I would'nt change a _single_ _thing_ about my life!!!!


----------



## buckytom

lol, yt. the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, huh?


my latest smile comes from (who else, but) my little guy.
my boy is learning his alphanumerics, and happens to love to play dress up. firemen, construction workers, doctors, army men, knights in armor; i'm never sure who he is pretending to be when i get home. one of his faves is dressing up as a policeman.

so, put 2 and 2 together, and he dialed 9-1-1 to get a cop to come over and play with him. 

i was at work, but my wife said there were a few phone calls with no one on the other end, then somewhat frantic knocking and ringing of the doorbell. when she answered the door, a cop asked if everything was ok, and that there was a call to 9-1-1 from the residence.
she turned around to see my boy at the top of the stairs, in full police regalia: helmet, gun belt, night stick, handcuffs and vest.
he invited the cop upstairs to play with his police stuff.
my wife apologized profusely, but the cop was an iritated jerk, and scolded my son to the point of making him cry. dw assured the cop that it wouldn't happen again and sent him on his way (back to dunkin donuts, presumably ).
nonetheless, we didn't make a big deal out of it when i got home; because in reality, it was just too darn cute, and a lesson well learned.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

That is the sweetest 911 story I've ever heard, BT. Shame on that grouchy policeman. He could have kindly explained how he had to catch bad guys so his boss didn't allow him any play time. 

My friend answered the phone and it was the police, asking if she had children there. When she said yes, several, the dispatcher told her that a young child had called 911 from her phone and asked the police to please "come and arrest my brother because he is a jacka**"! When they told the child that the police don't arrest little boys and to never call 911 again, the child said he thought his brother "might be a bank robber and would they come and get him now?"


----------



## PastaKing

buckytom said:


> lol, yt. the apple doesn't fall far from the tree, huh?
> 
> 
> my latest smile comes from (who else, but) my little guy.
> my boy is learning his alphanumerics, and happens to love to play dress up. firemen, construction workers, doctors, army men, knights in armor; i'm never sure who he is pretending to be when i get home. one of his faves is dressing up as a policeman.
> 
> so, put 2 and 2 together, and he dialed 9-1-1 to get a cop to come over and play with him.
> 
> i was at work, but my wife said there were a few phone calls with no one on the other end, then somewhat frantic knocking and ringing of the doorbell. when she answered the door, a cop asked if everything was ok, and that there was a call to 9-1-1 from the residence.
> she turned around to see my boy at the top of the stairs, in full police regalia: helmet, gun belt, night stick, handcuffs and vest.
> he invited the cop upstairs to play with his police stuff.
> my wife apologized profusely, but the cop was an iritated jerk, and scolded my son to the point of making him cry. dw assured the cop that it wouldn't happen again and sent him on his way (back to dunkin donuts, presumably ).
> nonetheless, we didn't make a big deal out of it when i got home; because in reality, it was just too darn cute, and a lesson well learned.


 

That is SOOO funny!! That cop was J-off!! You might have read that I am taking the police test soon. I hope one day this happens to me lol. 


The last time I smiled was when I woke up to my 4 year old today jumping on the bed saying "daddy wake up".


----------



## Douzer77

My dh was giving out to our 4 yr old little girl, it was obviously having no effect as she looked him in the eyes and went "Dad - bla bla bla bla!!!!!"  I nearly fell off the bed i laughed so much!


----------



## buckytom

lol, douzer and p-king, 4 year olds are great, aren't they?

douzer, it's so hard not to laugh, else ruin the lesson being taught. sometimes, i feel like one of the characters on (dating myself) the carol burnett show, or the original casts of saturday night live, trying so hard not to burst out laughing in a deadly serious situation with/to a toddler.

pastaking, it's a rare man that doesn't change from being a cop. i have cousins on the job, and you'd barely recognize them today from the way we knew them as kids. 
i hope you're one that can remember these times. best of luck, man.

f-mom, your friend's story about 911 is really funny. maybe the kid is a jacka$$ ? there's brutal , tactless honesty in those early years, ya know?


----------



## LadyCook61

today march 10th, seeing a chipmunk out and about , made me smile, they are so cute!


----------



## pdswife

Yesterday.. Paul offered to send me to Mexico in April all by MYSELF!!!!!   
A week of freedom from the stress of life and a short trip into my dream world.


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Yesterday.. Paul offered to send me to Mexico in April all by MYSELF!!!!!
> A week of freedom from the stress of life and a short trip into my dream world.


Have you started packing yet?  You go and have a wonderful time..I would jump at the chance to go..You are lucky, your Paul sounds like one heck of a guy..
kades


----------



## mudbug

when I realized that trish will probably invite me to go to Mexico with her....................


----------



## Katie H

Just looked out of my office window and noticed that the Shagbark Hickory a few feet away has some nice new buds that are almost ready to "pop."  Pretty soon I'll see a faint green haze on it.  Hooray!!!!


----------



## babetoo

*aubrey made laugh*

went to a baby shower yesterday . my little great granddaughter 19 months was a busy busy girl keeping all the tissue from gifts picked up. cutie putie

babe


----------



## MexicoKaren

This is going to make me sound like a very shallow person,  but I was grinning from ear to ear this afternoon when we drove into Puerto Vallarta with some friends to our new COSTCO. Wow! I love living in Mexico, and I especially love the wonderful fresh ingredients I get to cook with, but it was SO nice to find thick sliced ham steaks and Starbucks coffee beans and calamata olives and sun dried tomatoes packed in oil and canned tomatoes and wonderful granola. Oh - and sharp cheddar cheese! Just a few things that I have been longing for....great fun. And those great Costco hot dogs..we all had one before we left for home.


----------



## pdswife

kadesma said:


> Have you started packing yet? You go and have a wonderful time..I would jump at the chance to go..You are lucky, your Paul sounds like one heck of a guy..
> kades


 

He is Kadesma.  He really really is.
I went through a lot before I met him and for some silly but wonderful
reason he's trying to make up for all the bad that came before.  I've never had anyone love me like he does.


----------



## pdswife

mudbug said:


> when I realized that trish will probably invite me to go to Mexico with her....................


 

Some day I'll have a giant party and invite ya all!!
But this time, is for me. I went to the Oregon coast once by myself ( about 11 years ago)
but other than that I've never been anywhere alone. 
I am so looking forward to finding out...who I am when I'm just me!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I'm so excited for you, pdswife!!!! You must be a wonderful wife and your hubby is a gem!


----------



## pdswife

quote=Fisher's Mom;564832]I'm so excited for you, pdswife!!!! You must be a wonderful wife and your hubby is a gem![/quote]



Thanks!  All I ever wanted to be was a wife and mom.
I do my best every day to make Paul feel like he's the most important person in my world because he is.  And he is a gem.  We're not perfect but we are pretty perfect for each other.   LOVE IS GOOD!   LOVE IS GREAT!!!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Some day I'll have a giant party and invite ya all!!
> But this time, is for me. I went to the Oregon coast once by myself ( about 11 years ago)
> but other than that I've never been anywhere alone.
> I am so looking forward to finding out...who I am when I'm just me!!


You will find, that wonderful person Paul saw when he first met you...He knows you well...You will be amazed at how wonderful you truly are..When someone loves us, they see everything we don't and they love us because of it..Aren't we lucky?

kades


----------



## pdswife

Well...that certainly explains why you are so well loved! You're great!!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

*bulldog*



Corey123 said:


> When I was told that I'm getting my bulldog Deuce.


 

was just wondering if u got your bulldog, corey. haven't seen anything from u in awhile.

babe


----------



## LEFSElover

ummmm, let's see, what would be


----------



## PanchoHambre

that one crocus in my tiny front garden finally looks like it may survive stomping by the dog and actually bloom fully

A small wagner #3 skillet at the salvation army on todays lunch (had to buy it because I randomly decided to go there today becuase I wanted to walk)

The new tree in front of my house (we planted about 80 in the hood this weekend)


----------



## Barb L.

Saw this today - made me laugh -Yahoo!


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

About a half hour ago, my 2-yr-old dau was sitting about 5 feet away from her doll, telling it to come. Finally my 5-yr-old dau exasperatedly said, "Tiffany, it can't come. It's not real." Tiffany seemed to be thinking about it for a little, then went over and picked it up.


----------



## KitchenScrapbook

Barb L. said:


> Saw this today - made me laugh -Yahoo!


 
That was funny! Talk about ROFL... literally!


----------



## pdswife

Hubby made the coffee this morning!


----------



## Fiona

am borrowing a friends car whilst mine is in the garage, just called her to ask if it had a huge scratch on the tailgate & yes, it was already there!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Yesterday, got to spend the day with Cade and Carson, then after dinner we spent several hours playing with Ethan and Olivia..Oh yesterday felt so good...
Just had to share my joy.

kades


----------



## *amy*

Well, maybe not an actual smile on my face - but a sense of accomplishment & thanks.  Had my new disposal installed from Sears (thanks again, Jenny), the dwp inspector came out to check my fridge/outlet etc, & I qualify for a free new refrigerator.  Doing some Spring cleaning & bagged up lots of clothes/jeans/household stuff etc for the Salvation Army to p/u.  So... I feel good that I can give something back as well as receiving a new "gift."


----------



## Loprraine

The picture of my new engagement ring that we printed off to send to my Mom.  Makes my fingers look like sausages.  Must be something wrong with the camera.


----------



## pdswife

Congrats Loprraine!


----------



## Loprraine

Thanks.  Now the wedding plans begin. Well, they've actually been in the works for awhile, but now they start in ernest.


----------



## kadesma

Loprraine said:


> Thanks.  Now the wedding plans begin. Well, they've actually been in the works for awhile, but now they start in ernest.


How exciting..I wish you joy and happiness in your new life..Let it take you an a wonderful ride.

kades


----------



## SixSix210

Last thing that made me smile was hiding easter eggs all over the house with my DW..


----------



## meshoo96

the last thing that made me smile was seeing my DH post about the easter eggs...


----------



## Maverick2272

The last thing that made me laugh was my youngest (3 yr old) daughter come running out of the kitchen in only her undies yelling "A spidwer git mi clooths!!"
Turns out a spider landed on her dress and she threw it off in self defense and went running!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I  babysat my 5 year old grandson Josh this weekend. He didn't know that I got my hair cut really short this last week. He came in the house and walked over to me and pointed his finger up at me and said "Grandma, you got your hair cut". I smiled and said ,yes I did, do you like it? The poor little guy just stood there and didn't say anything. Finally I said , Josh, if you don't like it, thats alright. And he said OK. Poor little guy doesn't know how to lie yet. And he didn't want to hurt my feelings. He is so sweet.


----------



## B'sgirl

Maverick2272 said:


> The last thing that made me laugh was my youngest (3 yr old) daughter come running out of the kitchen in only her undies yelling "A spidwer git mi clooths!!"
> Turns out a spider landed on her dress and she threw it off in self defense and went running!





The last thing that made me smile was this morning when my son woke up playing happily in his room. He slept through the night in his toddler bed for the first time. Maybe I will be able to put the new baby in the crib rather than my room after all!


----------



## redkitty

Talking to one of my best girlfriends back home over Skype for the last hour.  It was so good to catch up and have some much needed giggles.


----------



## pdswife

Just got a call from a vets office.   I have an interview on Wed.   I'd so much rather work with animals than cars.   : )


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Just got a call from a vets office.   I have an interview on Wed.   I'd so much rather work with animals than cars.   : )


That's great Trish, good thoughts and a little prayer for you.
cj


----------



## suziquzie

Good deal Trish, hope it works out! 

I went outside in just a t-shirt (ok and jeans) to get the mail.... the sun was warm and so was I for once! 
So I stopped to fill my bird feeders in front of my living room window....
They musta smelled it, all of a sudden I'm looking at about 7 little finches going nuts!


----------



## pdswife

That's cool!  I love little birds!


----------



## SixSix210

loprainne's signature... use a condiment


----------



## AMSeccia

My daughter's "love ya" message on my work voice mail -- she always calls to say she made it home from school.  I remember smiling and thinking "I love that voice!"


----------



## Naia

My cat just jumped on my lap and meowed for some attention.  She's so cute.


----------



## buckytom

naia's last post. it reminded me of the the apocryphal exchange between johnny carson and zsa zsa gabor.

the punchline was, "ok, move the d^mn cat!"


----------



## Fisher's Mom

The kids and I went to my mom's in Houston yesterday to take her a new laptop. One of my sons had spent many hours installing all her favorite software, setting up her mail, and putting on XP since she didn't want Vista (which came with it). He installed all the drivers for the new printer and the other goodies we got to go with it. When we got there, he set up a wireless network, copied all her files from her desktop, and got the whole thing up and running in no time. And guess what? She was really happy with it! She was busy shooting off email today. Woo Hoo! That definitely made me smile. Heck, I'm still smiling just thinking about it! (I'm sure ya'll remember the threads at Christmas about what to get your parents that they will like and use - it's really hard!)


----------



## kadesma

FM,
You should be so proud..You have done a wonderful job raising some great and loving children..A big Brava to you and them...
kades


----------



## DrThunder88

I got to motorcycle today!  It almost made me forget about the parking ticket I got at the range earlier.


----------



## B'sgirl

DrThunder88 said:


> I got to motorcycle today!  It almost made me forget about the parking ticket I got at the range earlier.



I am so jealous! (Not of the parking ticket ).


----------



## Jeekinz

YouTube - Banana Phone


----------



## pdswife

I was right 
Hubby was wrong!!


----------



## suziquzie

why cuz the fridge was clean?


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> why cuz the fridge was clean?


 

He did like that...

He had his big toe nails remove ( torn off by an unkind dr!!)
about a month ago.  They haven't healed...
He said "it's normal, don't worry"
I said "there's something wrong...i think they are infected"
I made him go to the dr today.  Dr. said "they are infected!!!  and he even took x-rays to make sure the infection hadn't gone into his bones"

I was right..he was wrong... I don't like being right in this case....sigh.  lol


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> He did like that...
> 
> He had his big toe nails remove ( torn off by an unkind dr!!)
> about a month ago.  They haven't healed...
> He said "it's normal, don't worry"
> I said "there's something wrong...i think they are infected"
> I made him go to the dr today.  Dr. said "they are infected!!!  and he even took x-rays to make sure the infection hadn't gone into his bones"
> 
> I was right..he was wrong... I don't like being right in this case....sigh.  lol


That sounds awful! So sorry to hear he's got bad boo-boos on his toes. But you _were_ right - maybe he'll listen sooner next time. (BTW Remember this for next time: Hot soaks, clean sheets and plenty of liquids.)


----------



## pdswife

yes.. he will listen!  I shall make him!!


----------



## DrThunder88

B'sgirl said:


> I am so jealous! (Not of the parking ticket ).



Are you sure?  Because I'll let you have the ticket if you want!


----------



## LPBeier

What was the last thing that made me smile?

Reading all the antics of this motely crew called DC!!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> What was the last thing that made me smile?
> 
> Reading all the antics of this motely crew called DC!!


Hey Laurie,
they give ma good giggle  too..
kades


----------



## Maidrite

_Reading all the wonderful posts here. Tag you are all it.  RED Light Green Light, I saw you Kadesma _
_Have a MAIDRITE DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## kadesma

Maidrite said:


> _Reading all the wonderful posts here. Tag you are all it.  RED Light Green Light, I saw you Kadesma _
> _Have a MAIDRITE DAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


Watch yourself boy, I'm right behind you
kades


----------



## suziquzie

Today I went to the hospital to meet my brand new nephew, Noah Thomas. He came to see us about 4 weeks early, which is probably good, he already weighed 7 lbs, he may have been 9 by his due date! 
It was so nice to hold a teeny one again, not that mine are all that old, but I'm done having babies and REALLY needed a baby fix!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> Today I went to the hospital to meet my brand new nephew, Noah Thomas. He came to see us about 4 weeks early, which is probably good, he already weighed 7 lbs, he may have been 9 by his due date!
> It was so nice to hold a teeny one again, not that mine are all that old, but I'm done having babies and REALLY needed a baby fix!!


Wow! Congrats to your whole family! Don't they just smell and feel wonderful? Does he have any hair?


----------



## Barbara L

Seeing that my sweetie was on here tonight made me smile!

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

Fisher's Mom said:


> Wow! Congrats to your whole family! Don't they just smell and feel wonderful? Does he have any hair?


 
Thanks! He's got a TON of dark hair! His sideburns grow into his eyebrows. I decided his nickname was monkey man.


----------



## LPBeier

What made me smile from ear to ear was to get a message last night that "rent a daughter" has finally decided she has had enough of the cold north and is leaving Inuvik tomorrow and will be home by the end of the week!  Now I have to scramble to get her room ready for her!  But that will be a labour of love.


----------



## Katie H

I've been smiling continuously since yesterday around lunchtime.  Miss Chiefy, one of our outdoor kitties, had a litter of kittens on March 11th.  She hid them under the house near the kitchen.  We could hear them mewing through the floor vent.  At least we knew they were sheltered and safe.

Since they are 4 weeks old today, I've been talking with Chiefy about bringing her children out and onto the front porch so we could see them and so they could begin eating "big kitty" food.

Every day when I put her breakfast and supper out I reiterated to Chiefy the necessity of introducing her family.

Well, just after lunch yesterday she brought all 5 kittens up and onto the porch.  I put a nice big box with a blanket out for her and she put all her babies in it.

They're gorgeous and all long-haired.  The first one she presented was a pastel calico.  Beautiful markings.  Lavender-gray/white/peach with a doll face.  We've called this one "Silver."

Another one is deep orange with the smallest bits of white.  This is "Nutmeg."

A third one is dark brown/black tabby-like we're calling "Shadow."

The remaining two are medium orange with white touches on their ears and ruffs.  They are identical and we're going to find it difficult to tell them apart.  No names for them...yet.

All of them are very friendly and seem to enjoy being hugged and petted.

There's nothing more comforting and cuter than a box of fluffy kittens.  I can't wait to watch them playing on the porch!!!


----------



## Barb L.

There's nothing more comforting and cuter than a box of fluffy kittens.  I can't wait to watch them playing on the porch!!!



What a site to be seen - so cute !  Hope you take some pic's !


----------



## B'sgirl

How fun! I've always loved kittens! I'm always sad when they grow out of their cute roly poly stage.


----------



## kadesma

Last thing that made me smile, a phone call early this morning and a little voice saying, Hi Ma, want to take Pa out to dinner tonight for his birthday?  Sure Cade, that will be fine he will love it..Okay Ma, but, can I sit next to you? Of course you can..Okay I'll see you about 3 and Ma, yes Cade, I love you...Oh boy my feet still haveen't touched the floor

kadesma


----------



## suziquzie

I don't know wether to put this in smiles or celebrations!

I went to the liqour store this afternoon (which in and of itself is a celebration), and after I paid for my things, the lady gave me a second look and said "I'm sorry, could I see your ID please?"....

Folks I am about to turn 34 which really is making me feel elderly. (I know I'm not, I'm sorry its just the place I'm in) I was wearing sweats and didn't put my make-up on today...... making me feel even better!!!! 

Also at work I put on the calendar that my 24th b-day is coming up.... just to get a laugh since the kids are all putting up thier 16th anf 17th b-days, and my MIL works there also. One of the kids asked me on Sunday how old my kids were...... I found out later she ACTUALLY thought I was 23 and had my first kid at 15!!!! 

I am having an awesome week!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

suziquzie said:


> I don't know wether to put this in smiles or celebrations!
> 
> I went to the liqour store this afternoon (which in and of itself is a celebration), and after I paid for my things, the lady gave me a second look and said "I'm sorry, could I see your ID please?"....
> 
> Folks I am about to turn 34 which really is making me feel elderly. (I know I'm not, I'm sorry its just the place I'm in) I was wearing sweats and didn't put my make-up on today...... making me feel even better!!!!
> 
> Also at work I put on the calendar that my 24th b-day is coming up.... just to get a laugh since the kids are all putting up thier 16th anf 17th b-days, and my MIL works there also. One of the kids asked me on Sunday how old my kids were...... I found out later she ACTUALLY thought I was 23 and had my first kid at 15!!!!
> 
> I am having an awesome week!!!!




I bet you're walking on beauty clouds!!

If you want to really prolong your youth the cheap way then start protecting your skin from the sun if you don't already.  Wear sunscreen and antiwrinkle cream (I buy the cheaper generic) as a daily make-up base.....I buy the kind made specifically for faces and at least a 30SPF..  Avoid the sun as much as possible or wear a protective hat.........thank god I hated sunbathing while growing up in the sunscreenless decades.......you could always find me under the umbrellas.......eat a good diet and drink plenty of fluids and you should keep your youthful appearance.  I, too, have been mistakened for younger years......at  nearly 54 I have no wrinkles yet and no gray hair.  But the hair is due to genetics and not sunscreen.  My son's pediatrician looked extremely young for his age and according to his wife he didn't go anywhere without sunscreen since his 20's. Far cheaper than  cosmetic surgery that isn't  covered by insurance....


----------



## suziquzie

That I can't help, I LOVE the sun, look sickly if I stay this pasty..... 
But I know when to get out of it and not burn to a crisp.... ok maybe after the 1st burn of spring..... which i wish i could have had by now!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

ahh, the scent of a good barbiequzie!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Nice One!!!!!
BT will be sooooooo proud!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!  You're right......it sounds just like something he would say......oh, goodness........does this mean I'm .....................????????????


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> LOL!!!!!!!!!!!! You're right......it sounds just like something he would say......oh, goodness........does this mean I'm .....................????????????


Yep!  On your way to the woodshed! 


Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

What if I refuse to press charges?????


----------



## expatgirl

Oh, great, can I be the chief designer of Dove's new woodshed??-----I love loud flower-power designs in bright blue and foiled, flocked wallpaper in burnt orange......that should be punishment enough don't you think and a beaded doorway..........I'm sure some of you can add other furnishings........


----------



## expatgirl

suziquzie said:


> What if I refuse to press charges?????



I knew you liked me best


----------



## suziquzie

LOLOL!!! SHUSH I'm gonna wake lego girl if you keep up your decorating suggestions!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

oh, I forgot.....there needs to be a Legoland Watergate structure!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Shuddup!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

How rude!!!!!   lol


----------



## suziquzie

sorry i didn't realy mean it like that...


----------



## expatgirl

speaking of "leggo of my legos" how is your daughter doing SQ?  Hopefully no more adventures..........and pdswife was kidding......trust me


----------



## pdswife

Just kidding..yes I was.

: )


----------



## miniman

Well done Suzi, I wish I could be asked for ID sometimes, However, in mu case it will probably be the Pensioners bus pass.


----------



## expatgirl

What's sad is when you get the AARP card in the mail and you didn't ask for it.....


----------



## suziquzie

expatgirl said:


> speaking of "leggo of my legos" how is your daughter doing SQ? Hopefully no more adventures..........and pdswife was kidding......trust me


 
She's very well thanks. She and her father and I were discussing Legos the other day, where they go and do not go, she said that if she gets one in her nose the dr can just help her get it out again. As if she had a GOOD TIME getting it taken out! 
She's gonna be the first to break a bone, even with 2 wildmen for older brothers!


----------



## expatgirl

yep, you can bet on it-----once a wild child....always a wild child.....that's why it great to watch them grow up and try and handle their own yard apes.....that's the so called "executive privilege"-----you stand there with a camera and hand them back when you're  they're tired.......ooops I meant when you're tired..........


----------



## suziquzie

miniman said:


> Well done Suzi, I wish I could be asked for ID sometimes, However, in mu case it will probably be the Pensioners bus pass.


 
I think I'll go back today and just buy one of those teeny 2 oz bottles to see if it will happen again.


----------



## miniman

suziquzie said:


> I think I'll go back today and just buy one of those teeny 2 oz bottles to see if it will happen again.


 
Make sure there is a different cashier on.


----------



## expatgirl

if two cashiers ask for ID then you know you're on to a good thing...... though I don't know if we're going to be able to tolerate you around here after that........jest kidding.......you collect all the compliments that you can like a bouquet of fresh flowers and appreciate them......spring doesn't last forever and neither do the "wolf whistles"....but your hot dog buns will always be remembered .........


----------



## buckytom

expatgirl said:


> you collect all the compliments that you can like a bouquet of fresh flowers and appreciate them......spring doesn't last forever and neither do the "wolf whistles"....but your hot dog buns will always be remembered .........


 

no, that sags too, expatty.


----------



## expatgirl

you're a brat and you know it...........


----------



## suziquzie

yeah but he DOES know it, there's half the battle!


----------



## expatgirl

yes, he does...........and it's no battle......he always wins the  war of the words.......he will always have the last word....and it will be at your expense.......  am I right, BT????


----------



## pdswife

I'm not sure..
I may be wrong...
but, I
think I see sunshine out side my window...!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Send Me Some Pds!!!! Please!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Check your mail..the sun is on it's way!


----------



## expatgirl

Glad that you have sunshine........it always makes me happy, too.......it finally came out today but then rained in the evening........


----------



## pdswife

Even a little sun is better than no sun.  Glad you had some too expat!


----------



## expatgirl

thanks, pdswife.....it was a nice rain......warm for once.........


----------



## pdswife

Warm is good!

Another smile...  I just realized that there are only 4 more days until
I'm in Mexico again!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

ohhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,,,,, great have a wonderful time.........let us know how it went........where in Mexico are you going........???


----------



## pdswife

Oh don't worry.. I'll be connected to the internet even in Mexico.  I'll check in daily.

Our condo is in Mazatlan.
So beautiful!!


----------



## expatgirl

gee..........I'm pleading ignorance......... where is Mazatian???  Great food or what are the other attractions............????


----------



## pdswife

Mexico Map, Map Of Mexico, Mexico City Map, Mexico Country Map, Map Mexico   You'll find Mazatlan on this map.  It's an old town that has not been ruined by American culture yet.  We and the Canadians have found it now though so I'm sure it will change.  But, for right now it's still pretty Mexican.  There are a few tourist spots ( cliff diving, tour boats and such) but, not that many.  We love it.  The cruise ships do make a stop there so there are some pretty expensive shopping places and fancy places to eat.  Yummmmy food!  
Still the best food we've found is in the street stands.  Mazatlan is known for it's fishing so we eat a lot of seafood while we're there.  Shrimp and scallops right off the boat.  Yummmers!!!     

It's a great place to relax.


----------



## buckytom

they make you eat off the deck of the boat? 

i'm curious, pds. did you notice any canadian geese there? (they know we're on to them, so i suspect they've moved on to mexico.)


----------



## pdswife

LOL.. no bucky 
Luckily for us No Canadian greece have ruined the beach ...yet.

We do have to watch out for Pelican poop though...they like to fly over the pool and um.. let go.!


----------



## texasgirl

The last thing that made me smile.... Catching up on some really good things that have happened and didn't know about. Barbara and James, you deserve to be happy again!! Whether you sell the house or keep it, this will help you so much and you really do deserve it. As for your dad, how can those words be topped? Of course your dad would NEVER think you a loser, who could. We all have things in our heads of what people think of us and luckily, ours are a lot worse than what they really are. You are both good people that have gone through enough hard times and it is finally going to turn around for you!! God bless you both!!!


----------



## B'sgirl

Today I took my son to have a Celiac screening test done. I was worried how he would react to having his blood drawn since he is only 17 months. He did better than me! He just sat there and looked at it. He only fussed when it started taking a bit long, but the moment it was done he lunged for the nurses pen like normal. I'm so glad it wasn't traumatic for him!


----------



## kadesma

B'sgirl said:


> Today I took my son to have a Celiac screening test done. I was worried how he would react to having his blood drawn since he is only 17 months. He did better than me! He just sat there and looked at it. He only fussed when it started taking a bit long, but the moment it was done he lunged for the nurses pen like normal. I'm so glad it wasn't traumatic for him!


You have one special little boy there..May he be okay...A big hug for being so brave.
kadesma


----------



## suziquzie

pdswife said:


> Check your mail..the sun is on it's way!


 

Oh thank you thank you! 
It got here! Only for a couple hours but it got us (all 5 of us!) out for a walk after dinner.
 We look like a parade when we all go.....


----------



## dkcook

The last thing that made me smile was this:  There is a stray cat who has taken to jumping up on my back deck (about 15 feet high) and looking in my back sliding glass door.  I have been feeding it leftover turkey, or whatever and dry dog food.  For about 3 weeks now, I couldn't even get close to it.  Tonight, I went out to put food in the bowl I put out for it, and instead of eating the food, it jumped into my arms!!


----------



## LPBeier

I had nothing to smile about this morning...between the orthopedic surgeon and xray tech putting my sore knee in positions it truly didn't want to go....and finding out that my only option may just be a full replacement.

But then this afternoon I had a young couple come over to discuss their upcoming wedding in August - I am doing a cake and catering a tea reception. Watching their expressions as they tasted all the different flavours of cake and icing and figuring out which ones to use, really brightened my day. She preferred my signature chocolate cake while he was wowed by the banana. Now most of the cake will be made of cupcakes so this is fine, they can (and are) have multiple flavours. However, the top tier is the cake for cutting and keeping and on this they couldn't agree. So I finally said I could torte it with alternating layers of banana and chocolate and they were very happy. But the part that brought the biggest smile to my face was when they were leaving and the bride to be asked if she could take a few more samples (mini cupcakes) of the chocolate cake "just to be sure"! I think she liked it!


----------



## Katie H

dkcook said:


> The last thing that made me smile was this:  There is a stray cat who has taken to jumping up on my back deck (about 15 feet high) and looking in my back sliding glass door.  I have been feeding it leftover turkey, or whatever and dry dog food.  For about 3 weeks now, I couldn't even get close to it.  Tonight, I went out to put food in the bowl I put out for it, and instead of eating the food, it jumped into my arms!!




Awesome.  You have a new little friend.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> I had nothing to smile about this morning...between the orthopedic surgeon and xray tech putting my sore knee in positions it truly didn't want to go....and finding out that my only option may just be a full replacement.
> 
> But then this afternoon I had a young couple come over to discuss their upcoming wedding in August - I am doing a cake and catering a tea reception. Watching their expressions as they tasted all the different flavours of cake and icing and figuring out which ones to use, really brightened my day. She preferred my signature chocolate cake while he was wowed by the banana. Now most of the cake will be made of cupcakes so this is fine, they can (and are) have multiple flavours. However, the top tier is the cake for cutting and keeping and on this they couldn't agree. So I finally said I could torte it with alternating layers of banana and chocolate and they were very happy. But the part that brought the biggest smile to my face was when they were leaving and the bride to be asked if she could take a few more samples (mini cupcakes) of the chocolate cake "just to be sure"! I think she liked it!


Well the old adage when life hands ya lemons is so true, at least you got lemonade with this couple..Doesn't make you feel good when someone loves what you make and isn't afraid to show it? I knew they would love those cupcakes Now, just hang tough and let them get that knee fixed for you.

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

texasgirl said:


> The last thing that made me smile.... Catching up on some really good things that have happened and didn't know about. Barbara and James, you deserve to be happy again!! Whether you sell the house or keep it, this will help you so much and you really do deserve it. As for your dad, how can those words be topped? Of course your dad would NEVER think you a loser, who could. We all have things in our heads of what people think of us and luckily, ours are a lot worse than what they really are. You are both good people that have gone through enough hard times and it is finally going to turn around for you!! God bless you both!!!


That is so nice of you Stacy!

It made me smile to see you back. I was just telling James last night that I hadn't seen you on here lately, and we were both hoping everything is ok.

Barbara
P.S. I guess you really weren't "gone" for long--but I hadn't noticed any of your posts!  I have been in and out so much!


----------



## pdswife

Mom wrote a few days ago and said she was sending me a book

I wrote back and said I was sending her her birthday package... 
I got WATER FOR ELEPHANTS for her.   

Guess what book she sent me? 
Yep, WATER FOR ELEPHANTS.


----------



## Barbara L

pdswife said:


> Mom wrote a few days ago and said she was sending me a book
> 
> I wrote back and said I was sending her her birthday package...
> I got WATER FOR ELEPHANTS for her.
> 
> Guess what book she sent me?
> Yep, WATER FOR ELEPHANTS.


That's so neat!

Barbara


----------



## DrThunder88

On my way home from work, I saw a guy walking his Golden Retriever.  As I passed, I noticed the dog was clenching his end of the leash in his mouth.  I mused that each of them thought he was walking the other.


----------



## Barbara L

I can picture that!  Too bad you didn't have a camera with you!

Barbara


----------



## Maverick2272

I was downstairs sneaking a cigarette, and down comes my three year old. I figured, no big deal, she is only three and can't tattle on me...
Wrong!! She takes one look at me and runs back up stairs yelling "Momma, Daddy mokin!!"
I was in big trouble, but couldn't help laughing anyway.


----------



## pdswife

My lawn  mower broke!  I don't have to mow today!!!


----------



## babetoo

*aubrey*

went shopping with my granddaughter and my greatgranddaughter aubrey today.

she is learing to talk. i said to her mom, many many many moons ago. she began  to repeat it as a mantra. rest of shopping trip she just had fun saying many many. 


made me smile many times

babe


----------



## Cath4420

having my usual Saturday coffee with my mum at Starbucks this morning and just taking a moment to pause and smile, and wonder at what a beautiful wonderful inspiring woman she is and how lucky I am.


----------



## LPBeier

I made my usual Friday afternoon call to my 83 year old Dad today.  Usually he complains that he has nothing to do, no one ever calls or visits him, yada yada yada.  Well, when I called him (which both my sister and I do twice a week each), he asked if he could call me back tomorrow because he was watching the Masters on TV while playing in a just-for-fun poker tournatment on the computer and waiting for a call from a lady friend about going to her place for dinner!

I had to try really hard not to chuckle into the phone!


----------



## kadesma

I got two calls today first one was to see if I would watch Olivia tomorrow..I then got a call from Cade who along with his mom are off track at school..Mom is going to cover next week for a new dad who wants to spend time with his wife and brand new baby and who cannot afford to pay for a sub...so my daughter said she would do it and they are going to trade off..She needed a place for Cade and he wanted his Ma yippeeeeeee
You have no idea how I've been missing taking care of my little ones, to be honest I've been very unhappy, useless and awful without them...I can hardly wait til morning...

kadesma


----------



## DrThunder88

It was a gorgeous day today between morning and afternoon.  Sunny, mid-70s, nice breeze.  I got to ride my motorcycle a little despite having nowhere to go.  When I got back, I noticed the crocuses were open.  They'd had buds for at least a few days, but this was the first they were open.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> My lawn  mower broke!  I don't have to mow today!!!


Can you come and break mine, too?


----------



## expatgirl

hey, all, I'll send you my triple AAA personality type father in law for free-----he got so frustrated with spending every weekend trying to repair his mower (and he was a mechanical engineer and could repair anything  and he was proud of boasting that "can't do it" wasn't in his vocab) that after 6 weeks of frustrating, expensive repairs and the darn thing still wouldn't work .....he was so mad that he took a hammer to the mower and beat the  innards out of it.......he said it was the best feeling ever.......


----------



## Fisher's Mom

expatgirl said:


> hey, all, I'll send you my triple AAA personality type father in law for free-----he got so frustrated with spending every weekend trying to repair his mower (and he was a mechanical engineer and could repair anything  and he was proud of boasting that "can't do it" wasn't in his vocab) that after 6 weeks of frustrating, expensive repairs and the darn thing still wouldn't work .....he was so mad that he took a hammer to the mower and beat the  innards out of it.......he said it was the best feeling ever.......


That's so funny! It's true that there's a special feeling when you beat the heck out of something that has caused you grief. (Inanimate, of course.) All my friends know that if they have some demolition to be done, call me. I love it. It's like therapy! Just this week, my girlfriend and I tore out a wall and counter she's been wanting to remove. I feel *great*!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Fisher's Mom said:


> That's so funny! It's true that there's a special feeling when you beat the heck out of something that has caused you grief. (Inanimate, of course.) All my friends know that if they have some demolition to be done, call me. I love it. It's like therapy! Just this week, my girlfriend and I tore out a wall and counter she's been wanting to remove. I feel *great*!!!!



I wished that he had known you, Fisher's Mom.........I have thrown uncooperative pie dough across the room and that was the best feeling ever as it plopped down  after hitting the wall in a limp heap on the floor


----------



## luvs

callie fer a special message she sent me.


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara L said:


> That is so nice of you Stacy!
> 
> It made me smile to see you back. I was just telling James last night that I hadn't seen you on here lately, and we were both hoping everything is ok.
> 
> Barbara
> P.S. I guess you really weren't "gone" for long--but I hadn't noticed any of your posts! I have been in and out so much!


 
I don't get a chance to really be on here except on Sundays. Every once in a while during the week, I will pop in real quick to see what's going on. This job is the pits.


----------



## texasgirl

DrThunder88 said:


> It was a gorgeous day today between morning and afternoon. Sunny, mid-70s, nice breeze. I got to ride my motorcycle a little despite having nowhere to go. When I got back, I noticed the crocuses were open. They'd had buds for at least a few days, but this was the first they were open.


 
Aww, BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## DrThunder88

It _was_ beautiful.  Today it snowed again!


----------



## expatgirl

goodness, it snowed in Detroit earlier?????That's unbelievable.....I'm "stuck" in the coldest capital in the world and the weather is absolute beautiful!!!!!  Only a jacket to run around in ..........gorgeous sunset on the river walk to our apartment......life is beautiful......brilliant reds and golds filtering over the sky at sunset...... now it's dark  and the sun has set and the river is now lit up with green lights illuminating  all the trees....people and children are everywhere enjoying the great weather.....such a beautiful sight......


----------



## Calya

A good plate of food. =)


----------



## LPBeier

Rent-a-daughter is coming over today as I haven't seen her since she came back from the frozen North last week.  I am doing her taxes for her.  Well she called last night to see if I was still up to the visit, which of course I am and asked if there was anything she could do to help me feel better.  I smiled to myself and said "just come and see me".  To which she replied "oh, I was thinking of dying your hair pink, painting your cane purple and doing your toenails in all different colours!"  I didn't stop laughing for about an hour!


----------



## suziquzie

I'd love to see that! 
(how come she's called rent a daughter?)


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, now it is MY turn to retell a story!  In another thread I mentioned about a young lady (now 24) who we met through church.  She had a pretty rough upbringing, including the fact that her mother never cooked (there isn't even a stove in the house, just a microwave and a single electric burner).  She volunteered at a camp several years back where I was head cook.  She had NO experience but lots of will to learn.  I taught her to cook and she has lived with us on and off for the past 5 or 6 years.  She often calls us Mom and Dad and usually it is I she comes to for advice and/or comfort rather than her own mother.  One day I said to her I love you calling me Mom, but you have a real one.  And she said that she was too old for us to "adopt" her and when she is here she helps with my catering so she said I am kind of like a rent-a-mom.  So that is why she is my rent-a-daughter.  We have no kids of our own, just about 100 or so who come to us for advice, comfort, just cause, and now for catering or wedding cakes!  But this one is extra special to us.


----------



## suziquzie

It takes a very big heart to let in "strangers" into your heart like that. In case no-one has ever told you, you are a very special lady!! 
Now, would you like to rent another daughter I could consider leasing a 2 year old.................


----------



## miniman

LPBeier said:


> Okay, now it is MY turn to retell a story! In another thread I mentioned about a young lady (now 24) who we met through church. She had a pretty rough upbringing, including the fact that her mother never cooked (there isn't even a stove in the house, just a microwave and a single electric burner). She volunteered at a camp several years back where I was head cook. She had NO experience but lots of will to learn. I taught her to cook and she has lived with us on and off for the past 5 or 6 years. She often calls us Mom and Dad and usually it is I she comes to for advice and/or comfort rather than her own mother. One day I said to her I love you calling me Mom, but you have a real one. And she said that she was too old for us to "adopt" her and when she is here she helps with my catering so she said I am kind of like a rent-a-mom. So that is why she is my rent-a-daughter. We have no kids of our own, just about 100 or so who come to us for advice, comfort, just cause, and now for catering or wedding cakes! But this one is extra special to us.


 
This story. Well done on having a great big heart.


----------



## MexicoKaren

LP, I am touched by your story and especially the modesty with which you present it. The part you are leaving out is your very generous and kind spirit. Certainly made me smile, too. Thanks.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks Suzie, MM and Karen. You have me blushing. I don't feel that I do anything special, I just love kids of all ages and since I was never blessed with my own, I take in others' kids when they need me. 

Oh, and Suzie, if the distance between us weren't so big I would definitely take on Lego girl, I love kids with spirit! Oh, and just one tip, wait a few years before introducing her to jigsaw puzzles!


----------



## expatgirl

it's so important for young people to have positive role models and know that someone cares about them.......you obviously are one of those special people, LP!  I was "adopted" by my best friend's parents, too, and was always invited to stay over and we would sit up and talk to her mom for hours about anything---she also gave me great advice.......no way could I relate to my stepmother who I had major issues with until I was grown up with children of my own and had forgiven her


----------



## pdswife

I smile and am thankful for all you wonderful loving people on DC.  Everyday someone says or does something nice.


----------



## redkitty

That was a lovely story LP!

I just had a 50 minute phone call with my dad, I miss him so much.  I've been really down lately and he always makes me smile...especially when he says "don't worry my darling daughter....things are lookin up!"


----------



## JoAnn L.

redkitty said:


> That was a lovely story LP!
> 
> I just had a 50 minute phone call with my dad, I miss him so much. I've been really down lately and he always makes me smile...especially when he says "don't worry my darling daughter....things are lookin up!"


 
How wonderful for you to have your dear dad with you yet. I miss my dad's phone call's very much. He always "really listened".


----------



## kadesma

Smiles, yes, everyday that I visit here and read everyones adventures..You all make me smile and feel glad over again that I found this site and stayed with it.

kadesma


----------



## Saphellae

DH making me breakfast this morning. Oh he tried, the eggs turned out rubbery and the fruit smoothie was too thick to suck through a straw. 

He made me smile because it was so cute that he put in the effort.  He put me in the right mind for my job interview today! Love him!


----------



## pdswife

waking up to the sounds of the waves crashing, seeing a blue sky and knowing that I have all day to enjoy it.


----------



## LPBeier

Saphellae said:


> DH making me breakfast this morning. Oh he tried, the eggs turned out rubbery and the fruit smoothie was too thick to suck through a straw.
> 
> He made me smile because it was so cute that he put in the effort. He put me in the right mind for my job interview today! Love him!


 
Aww, it is always the thought and effort that counts!  Good luck on your job interview!


----------



## miniman

pdswife said:


> waking up to the sounds of the waves crashing, seeing a blue sky and knowing that I have all day to enjoy it.


 

Enjoy yourself - though maybe I should reply in the vent section (I'm at home with 2 boys driving me crazy) wishing I was there.


----------



## suziquzie

I went to get my driver's license renewed this morning...
I love living in a small town! Office opened at 8, I was there at 8:15, the first, and ONLY person there! 
I'd have been there half the day down in Minneapolis. With smelly people.


----------



## pdswife

miniman said:


> Enjoy yourself - though maybe I should reply in the vent section (I'm at home with 2 boys driving me crazy) wishing I was there.


 

Well, come on down!  There's pleanty for room...
!


----------



## LPBeier

Our "daughter" (aka Rent-a-daughter) didn't make it over yesterday and said she really wanted to see me but had to work today at noon (her first day on the job at McDonalds) and so would be here at 10 am sharp. Well, she has lived with us enough for me to know that this would not happen! I don't think she knows what 10 am looks like .  

Sure enough, at 10:45 she shows up in a taxi.  We hug and cry and tell each other how much we have missed the other one (she moved to Inuvik in September because she wanted to check out the Great White North!).  Then she hands me a bag.  For those who read my earlier post, the bag contained....a pink hair streaking kit, a can of metalic purple spray paint and 10 different colours of nail polish (not SHADES, but COLOURS!).  Thankfully she didn't have enough time to use any of them on me......yet! 

Then she says to DH "'Dad', if you drive me to work I will treat you both to lunch (at McDonald's) 'cause I am really really late".  He says "gee, it is nice to know you haven't changed".  And she giggled and blushed.

I may not be her real Mom, but I think I have all the feelings that go with being one - I want to strangle her and hug her all at the same time!

Now to hide the goody bag before she comes back .


----------



## B'sgirl

Sound like you are in for a makeover. 

The last thing that made me smile was a friend of mine sending me an instant message telling me to drink castor oil to make my baby come faster. Who comes up with these things anyway? I'd like to know the first person to try that.


----------



## LPBeier

B'sgirl said:


> Sound like you are in for a makeover.


 
Just so you know, the purple spray paint is apparently for my cane so it will match my eyebrow piercing....yes I have one, also courtesy of Rent-a-Daughter!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

B'sgirl said:


> Sound like you are in for a makeover.
> 
> The last thing that made me smile was a friend of mine sending me an instant message telling me to drink castor oil to make my baby come faster. Who comes up with these things anyway? I'd like to know the first person to try that.


I did it once when I was almost 3 weeks overdue. In my case it worked - or at least I went into labor that day. (Who knows if I would have gone into labor anyway being that overdue?)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

LPBeier said:


> Just so you know, the purple spray paint is apparently for my cane so it will match my eyebrow piercing....yes I have one, also courtesy of Rent-a-Daughter!


OMG - a piercing????? This totally changes my image of you!!! (I want one, too.)


----------



## B'sgirl

At 3 weeks overdue I think I'd try just about anything! How was it?  (The oil, I'm assuming the waiting and the labor were awful and painful as is expected).


----------



## LPBeier

B'sgirl said:


> The last thing that made me smile was a friend of mine sending me an instant message telling me to drink castor oil to make my baby come faster. Who comes up with these things anyway? I'd like to know the first person to try that.


 
When I was young, I was really self concious of all the moles all over my body, specially the ones on my face.  My Grandmother, who I absolutely adored, told me that caster oil would work to remove them.  So, I faithfully downed it 3 times a day in an attempt to remove them.  I complained to her that it didn't work and almost made me throw up and she said "dear, you are supposed to rub it on them, not drink it!


----------



## suziquzie

3 weeks overdue????????????????
KILL ME PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

B'sgirl said:


> At 3 weeks overdue I think I'd try just about anything! How was it?  (The oil, I'm assuming the waiting and the labor were awful and painful as is expected).


The oil isn't bad - stir it into some orange juice or other juice and drink it very fast! Actually, I'm so lucky that labor and childbirth isn't particularly painful for me. Really! I've never had any pain meds or anesthesia of any kind with any of my children and it's not because I'm a martyr. I just never needed it.

Check with your doc or midwife before taking castor oil, of course. But midwives often suggest castor oil to help induce labor in a full term pregnancy. My OB suggested it to me. He also suggested a couple of other things I'm not sure I could post here but if you want to know, PM me.


----------



## suziquzie

The one thing you shouldn't post here doesn't work.......... I've tried.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> The one thing you shouldn't post here doesn't work.......... I've tried.


Are you sure you did it right?


----------



## LPBeier

Fisher's Mom said:


> OMG - a piercing????? This totally changes my image of you!!! (I want one, too.)


 
Surprisingly it doesn't hurt that much, more of a jab than a pain.  I get a lot of looks from people seeing this woman walking with a cane and proudly wearing a purple "barbell" in her right eyebrow, but that makes it all the more fun!  I keep saying I will take it out on my 50th birthday (later this year), but our "kids" want me to keep it so we shall see.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

LPBeier said:


> Surprisingly it doesn't hurt that much, more of a jab than a pain.  I get a lot of looks from people seeing this woman walking with a cane and proudly wearing a purple "barbell" in her right eyebrow, but that makes it all the more fun!  I keep saying I will take it out on my 50th birthday (later this year), but our "kids" want me to keep it so we shall see.


That is too cool, Laurie. That's the piercing I always wanted. No belly button because I heard it's hard to heal. No tongue because it can break your teeth out in a car accident. But an eyebrow - that's cool.


----------



## expatgirl

You sound like you'd be fun to have McDonald's or any lunch with, LPBeier!


----------



## Katie H

Our 5-week-old kittens are such a joy.  I was out on the front porch (their current home) earlier  and was simply "covered up" in exuberant kittens.  Everything was a toy.  They hopped and bounced everywhere.  How could  I  NOT smile?


----------



## Cath4420

Driving home from work today and coming around the corner to my home and I glanced over and here was a white cockatoo hanging upside down on a pine tree, swinging in the wind.  I cracked right up.  A nice ending to a otherwise normal day.


----------



## B'sgirl

I asked my exchange student to grate 2 cups of cheese yesterday, then went about my business preparing my chowder. When I checked on him a few minutes later he was smashing the cheese into the cup as compact as he could . (I already had about 1/2 cup grated, nice and light). He had grated a cup and a half of cheese alright, but it was like a whole new block. I really need to remember to be more specific with him.


----------



## LPBeier

B'sgirl said:


> I asked my exchange student to grate 2 cups of cheese yesterday, then went about my business preparing my chowder. When I checked on him a few minutes later he was smashing the cheese into the cup as compact as he could . (I already had about 1/2 cup grated, nice and light). He had grated a cup and a half of cheese alright, but it was like a whole new block. I really need to remember to be more specific with him.


 
Look at the bright side, you have enough grated cheese for another 3 or 4 meals


----------



## buckytom

my son crying on my shoulder last night made me smile. not because he was sad, but because he whispered to me that he had "onions", with a big quivering bottom lip. so i picked him up and he buried his little crying face into my shoulder. (one time he saw my eyes tearing from cutting onions, so now whenever he is sad, he has "onions")

we were digging up some hosta around the foundation of my house last night, and to his joy and amazement, we found lots of worms. he collected several, but when his little hands were full of wriggling worms, he put them in a small hole to "keep" them so he could find more. after he returned to the hole to check on them, the worms had buried themselves back into the ground.

so the tears started to flow. i wasn't sure why he had onions, until he finally was able to whisper that he lost his worm friends, and he's going to really miss them.

i comforted him for a little while, holding him exactly the way he used to sleep on my shoulder when he was a baby. then i was able to explain that they'd still be there every day because that's where they live. they didn't leave, but just went back underground to their homes so they don't get sunburned. so we dug up some more, moving them into the garden to visit their cousins for a birthday party. 

i love being a dad.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

That is so sweet, bt. Having "onions". Doesn't it amaze that they are so smart at such a tender age???? (Did you know we can all tell you adore being a dad? And that you are a very good one?)


----------



## suziquzie

BT lego girl does the same thing. She sees an onion, she says, "I bedder doe so i dont try"

Lego girls bro is my smile for the moment. I have a name for him, instead of 4 yr old!
He's melon man!

Yesterday I cut up 2 cantaloupes. He musta ate a whole one himself (this is a kid that wont eat anything but candy / wheat thins / cherry tomatoes / sweet peppers). 
Today was a mini watermelon. I hope there's some left for the 8 yr old when he gets home (he needs a name) 
Melon man is perfect, since we always joke (kindly) that he has such a big head. Every sweatshirt he inherited from mr 8 has had to have the neck cut out to get his big melon in it!!!!! 

I hope the worms have a great party!


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> i love being a dad.


 
BT, it sure shows! 

My smile came today in the doctor's office when the surgeon said that I am not a candidate for a knee replacement yet. DH sprang from his chair and said "Hallelujah". He was really worried about that one when he saw the pictures of what they do. I was relieved as well, but it was his expression (and the startled one on the normally stern doctor's face) that made me grin from ear to ear.

The not so great news is that I am being sent to my 5th doctor, for probably a lesser surgery to remove cartilege fragements and repair some of the damage to the joint.  But ruling things out is getting closer to an answer, I am sure.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

LPBeier said:


> BT, it sure shows!
> 
> My smile came today in the doctor's office when the surgeon said that I am not a candidate for a knee replacement yet. DH sprang from his chair and said "Hallelujah". He was really worried about that one when he saw the pictures of what they do. I was relieved as well, but it was his expression (and the startled one on the normally stern doctor's face) that made me grin from ear to ear.
> 
> The not so great news is that I am being sent to my 5th doctor, for probably a lesser surgery to remove cartilege fragements and repair some of the damage to the joint.  But ruling things out is getting closer to an answer, I am sure.


WooHoo Laurie! I'm so glad you don't have to have a replacement yet. It is a very grisly procedure. But sadly it leaves you with the knee issue. I hope the other lesser procedure will give you some relief. Are you having spinal issues from an altered gait?


----------



## Maverick2272

Last thing that made me smile was Goodweeds post about shoulders/butts, why women are dangerous, and why they should never tell me I am cute!


----------



## kadesma

My whole day today was full of smiles, it started off with a call from Cade and Carson telling me don't cook breakfast ma we are bringing YOU something..Then when they got here they had breakfast jacks for all of us and even hot coffee..It was so nice to sit with them and my daughter and enjoy breakfast..Daughter and Carson left and Cade helped me get ready to do an exchange,he stayed by my side the whole time.While I was doing the exchange I started to say my morning prayers and he asked me if he could too..I said yes and that I had a special one I wanted to do and he added his own little prayer to that..He is really a wonderful kind little boy Then, we made cookies and had lunch and played on the computer..When mommy came to get him he gave me great big hugs and kisses..I walked them to the car and he said i love you ma, see ya in the morning...What a wonderful day I was given..

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

wow... reading these stories always make me smile.  Thank you.


----------



## DrThunder88

More springtimey pictures of flowers I can't quite identify.








...And the Weaselbeast.


----------



## Maverick2272

DW says they might be Scilla's, whatever those are LOL.


----------



## texasgirl

DrThunder88 said:


> More springtimey pictures of flowers I can't quite identify.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...And the Weaselbeast.


 
Weaselbeast?? I think he's/she's a precious little thing!!


----------



## luvs

my new nose piercing!


----------



## babetoo

luvs said:


> my new nose piercing!


 
i am afraid that would make me  frown and sneeze luvs  lol



babe


----------



## pdswife

the sunset... it was beautiful!


----------



## Maverick2272

Ouch? 

Just, 




whatever you do, 




for Gods sake, please, 




for heavens sake, 




dont pick your nose!!!



what, you thought something wise was coming??


----------



## LPBeier

luvs said:


> my new nose piercing!


 
Way to go Luvs! A year ago one of my closest friends got her nose pierced and in doing so gave me the courage to do what I had wanted to for a couple of years....get my eyebrow pierced!  Neither of us have regretted our decisions!

What made me smile today? We have two dogs - a female border collie/boxer who is a big baby, and a male bichon malti-poo who thinks he is a lion (King of all!).  This morning I was getting ready for DH to pick me up for an appointment and remembered I hadn't fed them.  I said out loud "I just need to grab my socks and I will feed you".  Well, I got a pair from my sock drawer and proceeded down the hall to see the little one heading toward the kitchen with one of my dirty socks in his mouth!!!!!! 

I had to get mad because we are trying to break him of the sock habit (his previous owners had bought him a sock monkey as a toy), but I was really having a hard time not laughing!  It was as if he was saying "okay Mom, I have your sock, where's the food?"


----------



## Maverick2272

Holy cow, I had no idea you guys were so wild!


----------



## LPBeier

Maverick2272 said:


> Holy cow, I had no idea you guys were so wild!


 
Maybe you should try it Mav!


----------



## luvs

babetoo said:


> i am afraid that would make me frown and sneeze luvs lol
> 
> 
> 
> babe


 
when i pierced my tongue i almost fainted. when i pierced my lebret my eyes ran.
when i pierced my nose, i  barley winced, & don't you know i figured that would be most painful.


----------



## Maverick2272

Not a tattoo or piercing anywhere on my body! Wildest I ever got was making the mistake of trying to grow a Mullet in college. I quickly corrected the mistake and went back to my short parted hair style.
No offense to you guys, got nothing against it, just doesn't work on me!


----------



## Corey123

One of the kids who I tutor at the school.

He makes me feel like a kid again, and I just have to smile & laugh for him when after telling him something from a book we read, he opens his mouth & eyes wide in surprise and amazement! I get a kick out of that!!

Then he'll say; "Boy, I didn't know that! I'm so glad that you're tutoring me. You're telling me a lot of things that I didn't know." Then I usually rub him on his head and we both smile at each other!


----------



## Katie H

Finally.....Buck and  I are back into our regular "porch settin'" routine for the warm weather season.

Tonight we enjoyed an awesome sunset  and were entertained by our 5 new kittens (born March 11th).   It's amazing how a twig,  stone or a leaf can be so much  fun.  Everyone of them played and played until they were nearly exhausted.

How enjoyable.  What a bunch of fun!!!!!   We're  still smiling.


----------



## luvs

Maverick2272 said:


> Not a tattoo or piercing anywhere on my body! Wildest I ever got was making the mistake of trying to grow a Mullet in college. I quickly corrected the mistake and went back to my short parted hair style.
> No offense to you guys, got nothing against it, just doesn't work on me!


 
ahhh, mav, what works fer you, works fer you. 
i've pierced fer 11 years now, not counting ears.  (removed my tounge & lebre at 20) they suit me, so we stick with piercings.


----------



## luvs

Corey123 said:


> One of the kids who I tutor at the school.
> 
> He makes me feel like a kid again, and I just have to smile & laugh for him when after telling him something from a book we read, he opens his mouth & eyes wide in surprise and amazement! I get a kick out of that!!
> 
> Then he'll say; "Boy, I didn't know that! I'm so glad that you're tutoring me. You're telling me a lot of things that I didn't know." Then we both smile at each other!


 
that's sweet.


----------



## miniman

I was teaching at school this afternoon and the three girls in the group decided that have a spoon in their mouth would stop them crying when cutting the onions. I got some great pics of them working around the table with spoons dangling out of their mouths. BTW It didn't work.


----------



## Corey123

Didn't think that it would.

Yes luvs, this kid has my heart and he likes me a lot. I smile at him a lot because he does some amazing things - and boy, he likes to talk! I LOVE being with him and helping him read! Sweet kid! I wish that he were my son!

I love to listen to him talk! He talks me to death and I love it. This is part of why I say that he makes me feel like a kid again. We both laugh, smile and read together. He's very phenomenal!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

miniman said:


> I was teaching at school this afternoon and the three girls in the group decided that have a spoon in their mouth would stop them crying when cutting the onions. I got some great pics of them working around the table with spoons dangling out of their mouths. BTW It didn't work.


OMG, that had to be a sight! Don't you just love it when kids really get into something enough to have fun with it?? I'd love to know what made them think the spoons would help when cutting onions. My kids just like to compete to see who can keep the spoon hanging the longest. I've spent quite a few meals with a table full of spoon-wearing people trying to make each other laugh hard enough to make the spoon fall.


----------



## B'sgirl

I just remembered a good memory this morning that made me smile. When I was teaching kindergarten there was a little boy in my class who was borderline obsessive compulsive. Everything had to be exactly right and in place or he would have a nervous breakdown. One day he was playing a game where he was supposed to match a number word to a numeral. He was using a chart on the wall to make sure he got it right. He had ever number matched up except for five and he came to me saying he couldn't find that one (keep in mind the game was handmade and therefore hand-written). I went with him to the chart and we compared the letters f-i-v-e on the game to the chart on the wall and I said, "See, they match." He said, "No they don't! (pointing at the handmade one) This one has a yonger yine!" I guess I should have printed letters for the game!


----------



## Barbara L

That is so funny and cute Michelle!

What made me smile this morning was when Cubbie (German Shepherd) jumped up in bed with me.  He sat next to me and was looking down at me with a big "smile" on his face!  It was so cute!

Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am smiling big time today because it's my grandson Josh's 6th birthday. He will be coming over tonight to have cake and ice cream. I can't wait to see his little face when he opens his gifts. His mom told me he really wanted a game called FLIPPING FROGS. Luckly I found it at Target. He will be so pleased. He is such a good little boy.


----------



## Barbara L

JoAnn L. said:


> I am smiling big time today because it's my grandson Josh's 6th birthday...


Happy Birthday Josh!

Barbara


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara L said:


> Happy Birthday Josh!
> 
> Barbara


 
Thanks Barbara L, I will show this to Josh when he comes tonight. He will love it!!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Getting my first hummingbirds yesterday, this morning one was on the feeder and he/she had it all to it's self no fighting until the 6 feeders yet to come when they all get here.


----------



## LPBeier

Today DH had to take me shopping for some items for my Saturday catering assignment.  On the way out of the store was a women canvassing for the blind.  She was obviously sighted because she must have seen my tired cane-aided limp and one eye half shut due to my sinus infection.  As I was digging into my purse for some money, she said "its okay my dear, you look like you need it more".  At first I was angry, but then couldn't help but smile that she noticed me discomfort.  I made DH go back with a $5.00 Bill!


----------



## MexicoKaren

JP - THAT'S where our hummingbirds went! They winter down here, and as the weather improves, they migrate back north. I haven't seen any for a week or so, but during the winter, my feeder level goes down very fast. They even nest in our lychee tree on the patio and raise their babies. Fun to watch them take their first flights...take good care of them, and send them back to Mexico in the fall.......


----------



## jpmcgrew

MexicoKaren said:


> JP - THAT'S where our hummingbirds went! They winter down here, and as the weather improves, they migrate back north. I haven't seen any for a week or so, but during the winter, my feeder level goes down very fast. They even nest in our lychee tree on the patio and raise their babies. Fun to watch them take their first flights...take good care of them, and send them back to Mexico in the fall.......


 No problem, we love our little hummers we live in Northern New Mexico right on the Colorado border the only one's we get are the Broad-Tailed and around august we get the Rufous and that's when the sugar wars really begin.. No one on the ranch gets as many as we do I'm guessing with both kinds at least 150 but I think more. I go thru over 100 pounds of sugar every summer unless a lot of them don't make it back. If we hold a finger on one of the perches one will eventually land on your finger. I always know they are coming when I hear their unmistakable whirr.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

We really love our hummers here in Texas, too.


----------



## Barb L.

Barbara L said:


> Happy Birthday Josh!
> 
> Barbara



Wishing you a very "Happy Birthday Josh " !!!!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barb L. said:


> Wishing you a very "Happy Birthday Josh " !!!!!


 

Thanks Barb L. Josh had a great time opening his gifts. Two of my kids that live here in town got to spend time with Josh too. He got to read some of his books from his kindergarten class for us. I was so proud of him.


----------



## suziquzie

went to the store this morning, a 12 mile drive thru the country. 
The trees look bare, but if you look into the distance at a gathering of them, there is the faintest green tint to the bunch. Finally spring!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

I was blessed getting out of the bath... watching or listening to I should say, a tv show while drying off. I won't mention the show, I've been watching it all my life as I remember. It drew my eyes to tears [of joy and strong faith]. It was a reminder of how special people are and how much I am blessed. Then I read a few comments on here and 'smile filled tears' are still running down my face.

How can I be so blessed? Not sure, but being very thankful right now.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Lefse, your posts always bring a smile to my face. This one especially. It reminded me once again to step back and marvel at the wonderful people in my life.


----------



## LPBeier

I agree!  Lefse, you have brought many smiles to my face when I have been feeling my worst.  But I think the biggest smile you ever gave me was when I saw you wading through the slush just to learn how to make gnocchi!  I am very blessed to have met you.


----------



## luvs

opened my mail to find a $200 check!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wow, I think that merits a really BIG smile, luvs!


----------



## B'sgirl

luvs said:


> opened my mail to find a $200 check!



Wow! I need some mail like that!

What made me smile was a post on another forum where someone mentioned they knew a person who named their daughter Jinger (pronounced Ginger) and all I could think of was my Chinese exchange student singing "Jingle Bells":

Jinger bells, jinger bells, jinger are the way....


----------



## luvs

yeah, that was great mail. glad i opened that!


----------



## buckytom

when i got home last night, my little buddy was all dressed up in army gear, slung his rifle and saluted me. then he marched on.

so i knelt down and asked him to give me a hug, that i hadn't had a hug all day. so he gave me a really big squezee hug, with the rifle (one of my wife's old practice rifles from high school days in the drum and bugle corps) bashing me on the nose.
he remarked, in a litlle, disbelieving but inquisitive voice, "no one gave you a hug at work today?"
so i repled, " no, no hugs. but they do give me money so we can pay for our house, and food, and electricity, and toys, for you and mommy".

he thought for a second, marched back over to me, wrapping his arms around my neck and climbing on, saying "well, then i'll give you hugs since no one else does."

i said to him, "why thank you. you know, hugs are worth much more than money".

to which he replied with almost the condescending assurity and inocent wisdom of a 4 year old, "of course. i know that _dad_..."


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> when i got home last night, my little buddy was all dressed up in army gear, slung his rifle and saluted me. then he marched on.
> 
> so i knelt down and asked him to give me a hug, that i hadn't had a hug all day. so he gave me a really big squezee hug, with the rifle (one of my wife's old practice rifles from high school days in the drum and bugle corps) bashing me on the nose.
> he remarked, in a litlle, disbelieving but inquisitive voice, "no one gave you a hug at work today?"
> so i repled, " no, no hugs. but they do give me money so we can pay for our house, and food, and electricity, and toys, for you and mommy".
> 
> he thought for a second, marched back over to me, wrapping his arms around my neck and climbing on, saying "well, then i'll give you hugs since no one else does."
> 
> i said to him, "why thank you. you know, hugs are worth much more than money".
> 
> to which he replied with almost the condescending assurity and inocent wisdom of a 4 year old, "of course. i know that _dad_..."


 

buckytom, thanks for sharing stories about your son. How blessed you are to have such a sweet little guy.


----------



## kadesma

Went with my daughter,Ethan and Olivia to Mickies Grove, it's a small zoo and small carnivale area for children..We had so much fun..The kids rode everything and oh did they love the animals...Listening to them giggle and laugh, just made me so happy..In fact watching all the little kids have fun made me smile.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

BT, that is enough to make anyone smile!! 

kads, I'm so glad that you had suck a fun day. I wish my boys had a grandma like you when they were growing up.


----------



## expatgirl

well, BT, there is hope for you after all..........sounds like you have one heck of a son.....I'm teaching 3 & 4 year olds now and it's such a challenge but fun as well....they are excited by life in general and we lose that innocence and sense of wonder so quickly....spend a day with 3 and 4 year olds and it's so easy to recapture their excitement at living life to the fullest


----------



## expatgirl

I also have to admit that since working with the 3 & 4 year olds when the parents come to pick them up we 3 teachers must be smiling cause the parents have noticed and have commented that we must have had a great day and I guess that we have.........


----------



## pdswife

Hubby made coffee, fed cat and gave her her morning does of meds.  Thank you hubbybear!!!


----------



## suziquzie

coming home from work, sitting down here at the desk after a little nap and seeing all of the nice birthday wishes!
Thanks!


----------



## B'sgirl

I had my baby!!! I went to the hospital at 3am Sunday morning and she was born at 7:52. A 7lb 7 oz beautiful girl with LOTS of hair! I am home now and feeling good.


----------



## suziquzie

Oh how CUTE!!!!!!! she was born on my birthday!!!!!!! 
Whats her name?? Congrats!!!


----------



## Katie H

Congratulation,  B'sgirl.  I  had  a  feeling  you  were  havin'  that  little  darlin' when  I  didn't  see  you  on  the  boards.  Did  you  get  my  PM?

Enjoy  that  sweet  little  bundle.   Hugs   from  Buck   and  me.


----------



## LadyCook61

last thing that made me smile, was solving a computer problem with the Lord's help. I give Him all the glory.


----------



## pdswife

Congrats B'sgirl!  She's a keeper!!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh B'sgirl, she is awesomely beautiful!  Congratulations.  What a little blessing she is.  Now, wasn't that worth the wait?  Many hugs!


----------



## MexicoKaren

Oh, wow, B's girl - she must be glad to be here. She even has a little smile. Looks like she has already learned to pose for a picture! Congratulations - she is beautiful.


----------



## expatgirl

What a cutie, looks like she was worth waiting for.....(not that you really had a choice in the matter---they're always the boss)


----------



## JoAnn L.

B'sgirl said:


> I had my baby!!! I went to the hospital at 3am Sunday morning and she was born at 7:52. A 7lb 7 oz beautiful girl with LOTS of hair! I am home now and feeling good.


 







What a sweetie.


----------



## babetoo

B'sgirl said:


> I had my baby!!! I went to the hospital at 3am Sunday morning and she was born at 7:52. A 7lb 7 oz beautiful girl with LOTS of hair! I am home now and feeling good.


 
i am so glad for you, babies are a blessing. that is about what our little premature little girl weights now. and she is four months old. 

the very best to u and your babe.


babe


----------



## kadesma

There is nothing so sweet as a darling baby..Your daughter is beautiful and will be a joy forever. Hugs to all of you.







kadesma


----------



## Dina

Great to hear the news B'sgirl! Congratulations!

I'm so happy that my son decided to sign a contract promising to try harder in school and make us proud. I've always been so proud of him but his initiative today, made me even more proud. I'm smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## LPBeier

Dina said:


> Great to hear the news B'sgirl! Congratulations!
> 
> I'm so happy that my son decided to sign a contract promising to try harder in school and make us proud. I've always been so proud of him but his initiative today, made me even more proud. I'm smiling from ear to ear!


 
Dina, that is wonderful!  You have a great kid there!


----------



## Barbara L

B'sgirl said:


> I had my baby!!! I went to the hospital at 3am Sunday morning and she was born at 7:52. A 7lb 7 oz beautiful girl with LOTS of hair! I am home now and feeling good.


What a cutie!  She looks a lot like one of my cousins.    Enjoy that beautiful little girl!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Dina, that is wonderful!  You have a great kid there!


That's wonderful Dina, that boy has one great mom..
kades


----------



## Loprraine

That picture put a smile on my face.  Congratulations!


----------



## B'sgirl

Katie E said:


> Congratulation,  B'sgirl.  I  had  a  feeling  you  were  havin'  that  little  darlin' when  I  didn't  see  you  on  the  boards.  Did  you  get  my  PM?
> 
> Enjoy  that  sweet  little  bundle.   Hugs   from  Buck   and  me.




I did get your PM, thanks!

And thanks everyone. Saturday morning I just had a feeling it was going to happen and it did. It was definitely worth the wait! So here is what made me smile last--playing dress up with the new baby.


----------



## texasgirl

She is so sweet!!!


----------



## luvs

she's gorgeous!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Getting an email about a graphics job for a sign company. Suppose to talk to TWC tomorrow about it. I think it's one that I applied for after being laid off from BIL's sign company, but, they went with someone that had the experience in that particular software. Cross your fingers please!! LOL I loved doing graphics!!


----------



## suziquzie

Alright Stacy! 

Went to dig into the gardens I didn't take apart in the fall. 

I have peppermint, sage and chives all waiting to be used already!


----------



## expatgirl

fingers crossed, Stacy, in hopes that you get your job......SQ...you can send some of those chives my way.......they have the Asian chives here and they are almost the size of green onions and very aromatic......I'd prefer what's in your garden, however, more subtle


----------



## kadesma

woo hoo a date for a movie and dinner out...I must have done something right

kades


----------



## LadyCook61

Seeing 3 male Rosebreasted Grosbeaks, feeding at my feeders.  I looked forward to seeing them again this year.  Beautiful  birds make my day.


----------



## Issywissy42

Last thing that made me smile was we were at a funeral recently, ( I know hardly cheery), as usual everyone was mumbling thru the prays and saying Amen. The funniness came from my 5 year old who could be heard rather loudly saying AMEN one second after everyone else. It made a sad day very funny and put a smile on alot of peoples faces.


----------



## LPBeier

The last thing that made me smile was this morning when my husband was leaving for work.  We have swinging doors on the kitchen and french doors on the other end by the front door to keep the dogs out of those areas.

Well, DH kissed me in the dining room and he went through the kitchen and I went down the hall.  He then started to open the french door to kiss me again and I said "I love you".  He says I love you right after and then as I turned away he goes "I said I love you".  And I said so did I, just before you!  So he says "Aw, I didn't hear you and I wanted to be first".  So I walked over, kissed him on the nose and said "I love you too....now don't be late for work!"  We laughed and he left and seconds later my cell phone wrang with a text message "I love you too!"


----------



## MexicoKaren

Ah, Laurie, that is so sweet. How nice to be so in love with your dear husband. I feel that way about mine, too. He is a sweetheart.


----------



## LPBeier

MexicoKaren said:


> Ah, Laurie, that is so sweet. How nice to be so in love with your dear husband. I feel that way about mine, too. He is a sweetheart.


 
The truth of it is, Karen, that I have known him for about 17 years and we have been married for only 6.5. Life happened between there, but it was also time for us to become best friends first and we really only had one true "date" - we just hung out (and worked) together. We became friends, then business partners, then best friends and finally life partners. Just thinking of it brings another smile to my face.

I am glad you feel the same way too about your sweetie.


----------



## luvs

awww, guys i love my jake, too. he wakes me at like 7 to kiss me & say he loves me.


----------



## LPBeier

And men like to make us all think they are tough....inside they are all softies at heart!


----------



## texasgirl

I smiled just now, when after receiving an email from the Commit lozenge website, that, it has been 3 MONTHS since I smoked and had not noticed!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations Stacy!  That is a real accomplishment!


----------



## Katie H

Fantabulous, Stacy!!!  Aren't you   proud  of yourself?!!!!  Good job!!!


----------



## kadesma

Geez Stacy, that is wonderful..I knew you could do it..

hugs,
cj


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> The truth of it is, Karen, that I have known him for about 17 years and we have been married for only 6.5. Life happened between there, but it was also time for us to become best friends first and we really only had one true "date" - we just hung out (and worked) together. We became friends, then business partners, then best friends and finally life partners. Just thinking of it brings another smile to my face.
> 
> I am glad you feel the same way too about your sweetie.


Laurie,
life sometimes hands us lemons, but in our case we got the lemonade I've known my DH since i was 13 at times it seems forever others it's all new. Times it's exciting and can't wait to see him, others it's sweet, comfy and so glad we are one.

kades


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Laurie,
> life sometimes hands us lemons, but in our case we got the lemonade I've known my DH since i was 13 at times it seems forever others it's all new. Times it's exciting and can't wait to see him, others it's sweet, comfy and so glad we are one.
> 
> kades


 
Well said Kades!


----------



## Barbara L

Thinking about my mom made me smile.  She would have been 68 today.  Here is a picture of her just before her 60th birthday (about 10 months before she died).

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks for the pic, Barbs!!! I know that you must miss her!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Hey, those of you who still have your moms or mums, let them know how much you appreciate them and the fact that they had the courage to give you life...I'd kill to have my mom here today...she died of cancer at age 30 .......so give your moms a call or a hug on Mother's day


----------



## kadesma

expatgirl said:


> Hey, those of you who still have your moms or mums, let them know how much you appreciate them and the fact that they had the courage to give you life...I'd kill to have my mom here today...she died of cancer at age 30 .......so give your moms a call or a hug on Mother's day


Lovely idea expat and those of us like you and me..We will offer warm hugs to those of us without our moms..My girls and I are going out to pay mom a visit and bring her , her favorite flowers, Mint Julip roses..The last ones dad gave her..will bring him some of his favorite roses as well..
kadesma


----------



## Uncle Bob

expatgirl said:


> Hey, those of you who still have your moms or mums, let them know how much you appreciate them and the fact that they had the courage to give you life...I'd kill to have my mom here today...she died of cancer at age 30 .......so give your moms a call or a hug on Mother's day


 
Yes, Yes, Yes!!!! Spend T-I-M-E with them!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Uncle Bob said:


> Yes, Yes, Yes!!!! Spend T-I-M-E with them!!!!



Thanks, Uncle Bob----you're a doll and an inspiration!!


----------



## expatgirl

kadesma said:


> Lovely idea expat and those of us like you and me..We will offer warm hugs to those of us without our moms..My girls and I are going out to pay mom a visit and bring her , her favorite flowers, Mint Julip roses..The last ones dad gave her..will bring him some of his favorite roses as well..
> kadesma


Oh, you're going to make me cry....you're so nice to be so appreciative of her memory


----------



## LadyCook61

Last thing that made me smile was seeing more birds arrive , the Baltimore Orioles, Rosebreasted Grosbeaks, Catbird, Wood ducks.


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> Thanks for the pic, Barbs!!! I know that you must miss her!!!


Yes, I really do miss my mom.  She was my best friend.  It's funny, now and then I will have a dream in which she and I are doing something together.  It is always something ordinary, like shopping or having lunch at one of our favorite restaurants.  When I wake up, I feel happy because I feel like I have just spent quality time with her.  That picture doesn't do her justice.  She had very thick, baby fine golden blonde hair and dark brown eyes.  Her hair never went at all gray.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Lovely idea expat and those of us like you and me..We will offer warm hugs to those of us without our moms..My girls and I are going out to pay mom a visit and bring her , her favorite flowers, Mint Julip roses..The last ones dad gave her..will bring him some of his favorite roses as well..
> kadesma


 
Kades, I lost my Mom to cancer 13 years ago, 2 weeks before her 70th birthday.  I too will be visiting her and taking her favourite flower...a cymbidium orchid with a tag that says "just 'cause".  I used to give her one every once in awhile for no particular reason (or sometimes there was) and I would write that on the card.  I have taken one to the cemetary every year.

I do have the wonderful opportunity to spend Mother's Day with my Mother-in-law who is also a very special lady in my life. I am not a Mom myself and combined with losing my own, Mother's Day is a difficult day.  But DH's Mom and my rent-a-daughter make it a special day for me.


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> Yes, I really do miss my mom. She was my best friend. It's funny, now and then I will have a dream in which she and I are doing something together. Barbara


 
Barbara, I have similar dreams about my Mom, or sometimes, when I am doing something we did together, or that she taught me, I get a warm fuzzy feeling as if she is there with me once more.


----------



## expatgirl

she looks like she would be a lot of fun, Barbs.........she was really young when she passed


----------



## JoAnn L.

Barbara L said:


> Thinking about my mom made me smile. She would have been 68 today. Here is a picture of her just before her 60th birthday (about 10 months before she died).
> 
> Barbara


 
Barbara L. Today would also be my dad's birthday. He died in 1995. I still miss him everyday. He was the most gentle person I have ever known.


----------



## expatgirl

LadyCook61 said:


> Last thing that made me smile was seeing more birds arrive , the Baltimore Orioles, Rosebreasted Grosbeaks, Catbird, Wood ducks.


   Lucky, lucky girlfriend!!!


----------



## expatgirl

I can still remember my mom giving me advice to the end of her life and she never cried ever.....she hugged me the  last night before she went in the hospital and never came home.........she was so strong.....


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> Kades, I lost my Mom to cancer 13 years ago, 2 weeks before her 70th birthday.  I too will be visiting her and taking her favourite flower...a cymbidium orchid with a tag that says "just 'cause".  I used to give her one every once in awhile for no particular reason (or sometimes there was) and I would write that on the card.  I have taken one to the cemetary every year.
> 
> I do have the wonderful opportunity to spend Mother's Day with my Mother-in-law who is also a very special lady in my life. I am not a Mom myself and combined with losing my own, Mother's Day is a difficult day.  But DH's Mom and my rent-a-daughter make it a special day for me.


oh, that's such a wonderful idea, taking her a favorite flower-----where my mother is at doesn't allow flowers---they'll remove them...it's just policy---we all need to apprceciate our Moms if we haven't bee abused i the process


----------



## Barbara L

Yes, way too young expat. Part of it was smoking, but after she died we discovered she had a heart valve problem (probably from birth) that was aggravated by it. She looked like she was in her 40s when she died. It's kind of interesting--I always knew what a special person my mom was, but she was so quiet and not one to do things for the praise or glory. I didn't know how much impact she had had on so many people. The service was just about standing room only for her funeral. It just goes to show that you don't have to be loud and showy to make an impact.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

sorry, I didtn't mean to hog this post.......


----------



## Barbara L

JoAnn L. said:


> Barbara L. Today would also be my dad's birthday. He died in 1995. I still miss him everyday. He was the most gentle person I have ever known.


Sounds like they were two of a kind.    May 2nd must be a good day to be born!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

expatgirl said:


> sorry, I didtn't mean to hog this post.......


 
You helped us all have some good memories of our parents - nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> sorry, I didtn't mean to hog this post.......


LOL  It's not hogging it to say what you need to say!  I enjoy reading what you write!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

Thanks, Barbs,  our mothers will always have an impact no matter when they leave us....


----------



## expatgirl

JoAnne, thanks for your postings.....I know that you must miss your Mom......


----------



## LPBeier

expatgirl said:


> oh, that's such a wonderful idea, taking her a favorite flower-----where my mother is at doesn't allow flowers---they'll remove them...it's just policy---we all need to apprceciate our Moms if we haven't bee abused i the process


 
Then why don't you buy her favourite flower for mother's day and have it in your home.  Just write a little card that it is to her from you.  You know that she lives on in you and your memories more than she does in that cemetary anyway.


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Then why don't you buy her favourite flower for mother's day and have it in your home. Just write a little card that it is to her from you. You know that she lives on in you and your memories more than she does in that cemetary anyway.


Or bring flowers to a mom at a nursing home, in memory of your mom.  The nurses would probably let you know if there is a mom whose kids don't visit.  

Barbara


----------



## MexicoKaren

> Thanks, Barbs,  our mothers will always have an impact no matter when they leave us....



That is so true...my mother has been gone for 16 years, and I still hear her voice, exhorting me to be a "lady" - don't leave the house without earrings and some lipstick on, etc. My DH teases me about it, and he never had the chance to know her. She definitely lives on...and I still miss her.


----------



## pdswife

Birthday wishes from you guys and birthday gifts and kisses from hubby!


----------



## LEFSElover

*a karma I just read....*

some of you folks in here must really enjoy the thought of me crying.  a certain wonderful person just wrote the sweetest thing in my karma place that I just read.  it made me smile but moreover, it made me cry.  I am truly just the most fortunate person, not in ''things'' however God has been soo very good to me there too, but my real smiles come from every day events, childrens smiles, the smells of an incredible kitchen, the smells from our kids heads, reading things that are heartfelt and truly lovely.
I thank you, and you do know who you all are......
{{{{{{{{{smiles to you all}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} now go grab a puppy and squeeze it with all your heart...........or kiss your spouse, or hug an elderly person you don't know, I did that twice today..........and yes,he smiled


----------



## buckytom

the same guy?

you'd better be careful lefse. you could have gotten the old geezer to excited, and... puh buh, puh buh, puh buh, beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## DrThunder88

The lilac buds are ready to pop open!


----------



## JoAnn L.

My little grandson learning how to whistle.


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:


> the same guy?
> 
> you'd better be careful lefse. you could have gotten the old geezer to excited, and... puh buh, puh buh, puh buh, beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


Buuuuky,
you stop that you rascal you

kades


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> My little grandson learning how to whistle.


JoAnn,
bet that is a hoot..How old is he?  Poor Cade tried it, but waited til he lost his front teeth..I had a hard time convincing him that he really needed to not whistle at the dinner table.

kades


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Birthday wishes from you guys and birthday gifts and kisses from hubby!


Ahhm
now that really started my day with a smile..
kades


----------



## LEFSElover

buckytom said:


> seeing this pic of me and my boy. he just got a toy shaving kit, so he couldn't wait until i got home to shave together. good thing i had a week's growth goin'...


BuckMeister, your son is beautiful, why am I not surprised.  I see the love you have for him in your eyes, but that doesn't surprise me either.  I smile thinking of how you speak of him in your posts.  More dads should adore their little ones as you do, thanks for the pix


----------



## LEFSElover

TanyaK said:


> Jake the bulldog


Oh 'that' made me smile.
SOoooooo cute.
Now I'll have to post our DS#1's bulldog Maggie Mae who is the cutest thing EVER................can't wait to find my camera, thanks for posting this, I needed a good smile this morning.........


----------



## LEFSElover

buckytom said:


> the same guy?
> 
> you'd better be careful lefse. you could have gotten the old geezer to excited, and... puh buh, puh buh, puh buh, beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep


we was 86, he told me that.
then he told me of his heart bi pass thing and his lung transplant.
he needed hugs and I was happy to do something special for this young man.
was soooooooooo cute, and gave me his Italian mothers best recipe, what a smile moment!


----------



## MexicoKaren

Had an email form my DIL this morning confirming that they will be arriving here in Mexico to visit in just 40 days...they live in China, and it has been a year since I was there to see my son, two granddaughters (9 and 11) and DIL. Gosh, I can hardly wait to cook all their favorite foods!


----------



## sattie

Looking at everyone's doggie pics in the "My Two Boys" thread!


----------



## middie

Yesterday was going to be a rough day for me. 2 years to the day that my dad passed.
But I went shopping and got my mind off of it. I got a new computer. My first one ever !
About time !!!! And I got my nails done. And I dyed my hair back to it's natural color.
Lack of sun in the Ohio winter made it really dark and drab looking. So it turned out to be
an a-okay day after all.


----------



## kadesma

middie said:


> Yesterday was going to be a rough day for me. 2 years to the day that my dad passed.
> But I went shopping and got my mind off of it. I got a new computer. My first one ever !
> About time !!!! And I got my nails done. And I dyed my hair back to it's natural color.
> Lack of sun in the Ohio winter made it really dark and drab looking. So it turned out to be
> an a-okay day after all.


Oh Middie,
I'm sorry...But glad you got out and did something just for you..You needed and deserved it..Take care Mids

kades


----------



## texasgirl

> Had an email form my DIL this morning confirming that they will be arriving here in Mexico to visit in just 40 days...they live in China, and it has been a year since I was there to see my son, two granddaughters (9 and 11) and DIL. Gosh, I can hardly wait to cook all their favorite foods!


That's great!!! I know you are just chomping at the bit to see them!!



> Yesterday was going to be a rough day for me. 2 years to the day that my dad passed.
> But I went shopping and got my mind off of it. I got a new computer. My first one ever !
> About time !!!! And I got my nails done. And I dyed my hair back to it's natural color.
> Lack of sun in the Ohio winter made it really dark and drab looking. So it turned out to be
> an a-okay day after all.


Good for you making it a good day. Your dad would have wanted you to be that way. Not sad all day. When your having a good day, you can think of the good days, not think about him being gone!! Hugs to you!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

kadesma said:


> JoAnn,
> bet that is a hoot..How old is he? Poor Cade tried it, but waited til he lost his front teeth..I had a hard time convincing him that he really needed to not whistle at the dinner table.
> 
> kades


 
Josh just turned 6 on April 23rd. I didn't know he could whistle until yesterday. We were in the kitchen when I heard him. He was so proud of himself. He has been trying for quite awhile.


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> Josh just turned 6 on April 23rd. I didn't know he could whistle until yesterday. We were in the kitchen when I heard him. He was so proud of himself. He has been trying for quite awhile.


Ah 6 and he can whistle..He should be proud..Cade is 7, will be 8 in September. He is not so happy about whistling as he keeps losing teeth and all he can muster is hot air

kades


----------



## LPBeier

The last thing that made me smile was today at church.  My DH leads a small group of youth boys on Monday nights.  They are a rag tag bunch of guys that just don't seem to fit anywhere, but have really grown in the 3 years they have been with DH (and he has too).  Last Monday night he had to cancel because he was sick.

Well, I walked in this morning alone as DH was filling in as an usher and two of the boys saw me waddle in on my cane.  They came up and asked how I was doing and I said fine.  Then they kind of hestiated and one asked "Is Tony better?  Did he come today?  Is he over his cold?"  And they both looked at me so expectantly for the answer.

I told them that yes he was here and he was starting to feel a bit better and I would make sure he was rested up and healthy for tomorrow night.  They both had such looks of happiness and relief as they thanked me.  I walked on and heard the sound of a high-five behind me and "YESSSSSS we've got group tomorrow!!!!!!

I am really glad they couldn't see the smile on my face.  It grew wider when I told DH this and he looked really touched that they cared that much.  It is hard sometimes to get through to 15 - 16 year-old boys, but my DH seems to have these ones under his wing.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Wow, Laurie - you and your husband may never know the extent to which he will change the lives of those boys. How wonderful of him to take the time to do that. DH and I were sitting around the other night talking about teachers/mentors who meant so much to us when we were young. Some we got to thank, others not. I know that you do similar things (like your "adopted" daughter). Bless you both.


----------



## LadyCook61

Seeing more Baltimore Orioles and 7 Rosebreasted Grosbeaks today.


----------



## Barbara L

middie said:


> Yesterday was going to be a rough day for me. 2 years to the day that my dad passed.
> But I went shopping and got my mind off of it. I got a new computer. My first one ever !
> About time !!!! And I got my nails done. And I dyed my hair back to it's natural color.
> Lack of sun in the Ohio winter made it really dark and drab looking. So it turned out to be
> an a-okay day after all.


 
I'm glad it turned out to be a good day for you middie.  It is what our loved ones would have wanted for us.  Now we need to see the "make-over" photo!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> The last thing that made me smile was today at church. My DH leads a small group of youth boys on Monday nights. They are a rag tag bunch of guys that just don't seem to fit anywhere, but have really grown in the 3 years they have been with DH (and he has too). Last Monday night he had to cancel because he was sick.
> 
> Well, I walked in this morning alone as DH was filling in as an usher and two of the boys saw me waddle in on my cane. They came up and asked how I was doing and I said fine. Then they kind of hestiated and one asked "Is Tony better? Did he come today? Is he over his cold?" And they both looked at me so expectantly for the answer.
> 
> I told them that yes he was here and he was starting to feel a bit better and I would make sure he was rested up and healthy for tomorrow night. They both had such looks of happiness and relief as they thanked me. I walked on and heard the sound of a high-five behind me and "YESSSSSS we've got group tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> I am really glad they couldn't see the smile on my face. It grew wider when I told DH this and he looked really touched that they cared that much. It is hard sometimes to get through to 15 - 16 year-old boys, but my DH seems to have these ones under his wing.


That is so neat Laurie!  We don't always get to see what an effect we have on kids, so it is nice to see how much they love and respect your husband.  There is no telling how far-reaching his work with the kids could end up being.

Barbara


----------



## SurvivorGirl

LPBeier said:


> The last thing that made me smile was today at church. My DH leads a small group of youth boys on Monday nights. They are a rag tag bunch of guys that just don't seem to fit anywhere, but have really grown in the 3 years they have been with DH (and he has too). Last Monday night he had to cancel because he was sick.
> 
> Well, I walked in this morning alone as DH was filling in as an usher and two of the boys saw me waddle in on my cane. They came up and asked how I was doing and I said fine. Then they kind of hestiated and one asked "Is Tony better? Did he come today? Is he over his cold?" And they both looked at me so expectantly for the answer.
> 
> I told them that yes he was here and he was starting to feel a bit better and I would make sure he was rested up and healthy for tomorrow night. They both had such looks of happiness and relief as they thanked me. I walked on and heard the sound of a high-five behind me and "YESSSSSS we've got group tomorrow!!!!!!
> 
> I am really glad they couldn't see the smile on my face. It grew wider when I told DH this and he looked really touched that they cared that much. It is hard sometimes to get through to 15 - 16 year-old boys, but my DH seems to have these ones under his wing.


 
This made me smile!!


----------



## LEFSElover

Yesterday at work, I called my sons friend.  I haven't been able to see him due to an over work schedule.  He understood.  His folks took him to breakfast yesterday, he's had many many visitors, is a bit tired and the visits are usually wonderful but can be overdone too, he told me.  I told him I cut out the responses from this thread and am sending them to him as it's something that'll be better for him to get in the mail then have me sit there and read to him.  In his own time too.
Anyway, that, just talking to this kid who was supposed to be gone by now, and realizing his breakfast out with his folks, made a cry followed by a smile.
TYJ and thanks to all of you too.​


----------



## sankum

When my neighbour greeted me this morning...I did give a smile as acknowledgement


----------



## MexicoKaren

" Anyway, that, just talking to this kid who was supposed to be gone by now, and realizing his breakfast out with his folks, made a cry followed by a smile."

LEFESlover, every day is a gift for him now. Sounds like he knows that. I hope he finds enough purpose to give him the strength he needs.


----------



## LPBeier

LadyCook61 said:


> Seeing more Baltimore Orioles and 7 Rosebreasted Grosbeaks today.


 
Your bird reports make me smile LadyCook because every time you say "Baltimore Orioles" I envision baseball players in your backyard!


----------



## pdswife

lolol.. my new employer just called.  They wanted to know if there was anyway I could start my training an Tuesday the 13th instead of Monday the 12th... um gee... an extra day of vacation.  Yeah I think I can handle that.  : )


----------



## LPBeier

I am getting in the bad habit of posting twice in a row around here.

Yesterday we went to the off-leash dog park as our border collie/boxer hasn't had a good run in awhile had has been driving us crazy (the two daily walks with DH just aren't enough, she needs that weekend freedom time with other dogs than just our Bichon).  

I usually don't go but it was a beautiful day and I did one round (to their 3) and sat on the bench by the entrance.  It is great because you can see all the dogs and their owners coming and going.  My smile came when a familiar site appeared.  A tiny little one year-old pug named Tika and her 6 foot whatever rough-looking (but gentle-hearted) 6 foot plus owner started down the path side by side!  He simply adores that dog and she is pretty smitten with him as well.


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> lolol.. my new employer just called. They wanted to know if there was anyway I could start my training an Tuesday the 13th instead of Monday the 12th... um gee... an extra day of vacation. Yeah I think I can handle that. : )


 
Thanks for slipping in between my posts!

Wow, that's great!  Time off on a job you haven't even started yet!


----------



## texasgirl

Interview On Wednesday!!


----------



## pdswife

good good good great luck!!!


----------



## middie

Good luck Tg !


----------



## LPBeier

Good Luck Stacy, hope you get the job!


----------



## texasgirl

thank you thank you thank you!!


----------



## suziquzie

YAY Stacy!!!!! Glad to hear that! 

I'm gonna get in trouble for this one but I don't care. 

I GOT A SUNBURN TODAY!!!! finally! 

Small, doesn't hurt, will be gone in the morning. But I shoulda had 2 by now!! 

Ok thanks I'm done you can all yell at me now.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. bad bad girl!!!
There I'm done yelling.

I love that first pink of the summer!


----------



## B'sgirl

Hooray for the sun!!!! I need to get my pasty-white legs a little sun too!


----------



## expatgirl

several things that make me smile all in the last week.....must be all of the great karma whirling over the steppes of K coming from you DC folk..........anyway, will be going home tomorrow for my daughter's graduation---she'll be capped and gowned at Pomona in California on May 18 and --------yeah, no more tuition for a couple of years to come....maybe "recession" will be easing by then......my granddaughter sailed thru a hernia operation at aged 5.......she played it for all it was worth in the morning making my son carry her up and down the stairs (hahaha) but by evening she was bursting out of the bull pens.  Her doctor said the younger they are the better and easier the recoup time.....and my son is now officially accepted to be a Houston police cop as of today......he starts this Saturday..........my, thanks for all the great karma and best wishes to all of you in the meantime.........by the way don't speed on his beat.....hahaha!  you're wasting gas in nothing else


----------



## pdswife

That all sounds great!  Congrats!!


----------



## kadesma

That's fantastic Dawn..So glad something good is happening.

kades


----------



## LPBeier

ExPat, I am really happy for you on all counts.  Have a great and safe trip!


----------



## Barbara L

Great news expat!  It is nice to hear that things are going so well!  Have a safe trip!  And take pictures!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

suziquzie said:


> YAY Stacy!!!!! Glad to hear that!
> 
> I'm gonna get in trouble for this one but I don't care.
> 
> I GOT A SUNBURN TODAY!!!! finally!
> 
> Small, doesn't hurt, will be gone in the morning. But I shoulda had 2 by now!!
> 
> Ok thanks I'm done you can all yell at me now.


 
if cancer doesn't scare u. maybe wrinkles will. i have avoided the sun all my life and at seventy years old only have laugh lines on my face, nary a wrinkle.

my 48 year old daughter has always worshiped the sun. she has many wrinkles and her skin is like leather, i know lots of women here in so ca. that are the same. 

they laughed at me over the years, about being to white. who's laughing now?babe


----------



## Barbara L

texasgirl said:


> Interview On Wednesday!!


I'm praying that it goes well!

Barbara


----------



## B'sgirl

My toddler "sharing" his colored pencils with his new sister. That is a HUGE deal because he is _very_ possessive of his pencils!


----------



## LPBeier

Awww, Michelle, that is a such an awesome image.  And your avatar of the two of them is adorable.  You have a lovely family.


----------



## welise86

when my daughter wakes up in the morning I can hear her over the baby monitor....she doesn't wake up crying though, every morning i can hear her in the crib rolling around and talking gibberish to herself. Then I walk in and pick her up and she smiles at me and leans on my shoulder like she's hapy to see me. What a way to wake up!


----------



## suziquzie

welise i miss that!!! 
my daughter is 2 1/2 and my last one. she's always been a yeller! Most days she wakes up and sings now, so I listen awhile, but sometimes she wakes up just mad at the world yelling "I DONT WANT TO SLEEP ANYMORE MOM!!!! 
My boys never did that. They'd lay there talking to the cieling for an hour if I let them.


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, I love the thought of her yelling out that she doesn't want to sleep anymore!  I looked after a couple of boys several years ago and when the older one would wake up in the morning or from his nap he would always do raspberries into the baby monitor!  Thankfully it never woke up his baby brother, but it sure would grab my attention


----------



## Katie H

Hmmmmm!  The last thing that made  me smile?  Pretty easy to answer.

Going outside onto the front porch and being "enveloped" by the thick, sweet fragrance of the honeysuckle vines.  Almost like being  "draped" in the perfume.  Sooooooooooooo  good!


----------



## pdswife

Planting my flower pots today.  Flowers always make me smile!


----------



## LEFSElover

seeing my husband when he got home, I immediately took him in to see my 2 new butter dishes.  he picked them up and said, "Oh I didn't know they made depression glass in green" and of the other hand made clay one, he said, "That's neat, looks like something I would have made in my hippy days."  then he gave me my MD present early, that really made me smiles, so I got 3 yeh!!!


----------



## mikki

A friend with trust issues opened up a little to me, it just felt good knowing I was gaining trust a little at a time, I just have to be patient


----------



## LEFSElover

up early
getting dh his coffee/lunch for work
make my list which includes:
go to police dept and report vagrants in our neighborhood
go to TP and report the kids that hang out in front of my house plus report on car from there, again the dang TP, that sits in front of my house doing drugs, oh gee yeah!
take car to fix it shop to repair a number of things
go pick up moms meds and then go see her and bathe her
laundry for work
think about dinner some time today
call my music director and talk to him about Vienna next year and the Austrian festival to see if I'm going or not going to do it
learn to listen more and talk less, husbands scolding me


----------



## babetoo

my custom ordered floor tile, is in at lowe's. soon i will have a new kitchen floor. can hardly wait.babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Looking at my sweet cat laying on her back , sleeping.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

babetoo said:


> my custom ordered floor tile, is in at lowe's. soon i will have a new kitchen floor. can hardly wait.babe


WooHoo Babe! What color is it? We need more details, please.


----------



## LPBeier

I spent the last four hours with my in-laws (no that isn't the smile, but it isn't that bad either ). We ended up taking them on a tour of the new warehouse at DH's work that is still being built, then we next door to the current one. It is kind of a Costco-like operation except the workers are in third stage recovery and are learning skills to get back into the workforce. I love all the guys but have my favourites, and one is a really shy man who can play classical piano like you wouldn't believe. He has been having a rough time the last week or two and when he saw me his eyes lit up and he gave me an (almost) toothless grin. We chatted for a few minutes and then as I was walking on and he was getting back to work I turned back and said "You have to come over one of these days and try out MY piano, it's a Heintzman Upright Grand". Well he just beamed from ear to ear and said shyly that he would love to take me up on that and I said I would make sure he did. That was an hour ago and my face and heart are both still smiling! It doesn't take much to brighten up these guys' lives and you get so much back.


----------



## babetoo

Fisher's Mom said:


> WooHoo Babe! What color is it? We need more details, please.


 
it is a armstrong tile. white and a little offset on each tile has a small bunch of flowers. there is just a hint of blue in some of the flowers. 12by12tiles.

my house is done in blue accents and white( most of my furniture is white cept in puter/sewing room. there also is a hint of yellow here and there. the tile will be perfect i think. might have enough left to do small bathroom, which is a soft yellow and white. with the blue provided with hydrangas both on the wall and in a yellow ten pitcher. am i a little to into this house? probably!

i am so excited, looked at this on line for two months and finally said this is the one. 

babe


----------



## Fisher's Mom

It sounds lovely, Babe! I think blue and yellow are such pretty accent colors together - reminds me of a French country home. I hope you can posts some pictures when it's done. (Also, I think you are very brave to have white furniture. It makes me nervous to even think about it with 5 boys!)


----------



## LPBeier

It sounds very nice and cheery, Babe.  Congratulations.


----------



## PanchoHambre

today walking to the EL in the pouring rain with no umbrella I paused anayway like I always do to check on the crepe myrtle tree planted by the park commission in front of my neighbors house late last fall. I know they bud late but I was starting to worry that it hadn't made it through the winter because everything else is green allready and I was excited about having a crepe myrtle on the block (I got a Japanese Lilac this spring you just sort of get whatever they give you) Today I noticed it was covered in buds I guess the warm weather we had plus all the rain finally woke it up.


----------



## radhuni

my maid added black cumin seed in boiling water instead of tea leaves.


----------



## pdswife

David and Shannon brought me some beautiful roses yesterday.   A combo birthday/Mom's day gift.   It was a really nice visit.  They both work Sunday so we celebrated a little early.


----------



## LEFSElover

couple a things.
holding Landie last night
getting hugs from the baby girls
getting hugs at work today, how can a girl complain


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> my custom ordered floor tile, is in at lowe's. soon i will have a new kitchen floor. can hardly wait.babe[/qu
> 
> 
> the wandering handyman showed.he took me to lowes to pick up tile. it is just beautiful, even more than i thought it would be.
> 
> abel will be back on mon to do the floors. he picked up a couple days work at place when they make arrangements out of fruit. they are busy for mom's day i guess. it should not take more a three hours to do the kitchen.
> 
> when he showed up he brought me money he owed and dinner. trying to get on my good side again, i guess. lol
> 
> 
> 
> babe


----------



## babetoo

Fisher's Mom said:


> It sounds lovely, Babe! I think blue and yellow are such pretty accent colors together - reminds me of a French country home. I hope you can posts some pictures when it's done. (Also, I think you are very brave to have white furniture. It makes me nervous to even think about it with 5 boys!)


 

most of the pieces of furniture are old ones that i painted white, a desk, a tea cart etc. i used paint that i think is kid proof. also finished up with top coat that keeps water marks from happening. i have great grandkids so it is really a good idea. i can just wash it off with a sponge.


babe


----------



## kadesma

Stopped what I was doing here to go get some Iced tea..In walks my oldest with a large tall box..He reaches in and pulls out a tall glass vase and in the vase a branch of white orchids in water. Happy Mothers day Mommy..He hasn't called me that in years..Oh how I love that boy..and not because of the beautiful flowers, but for the beautiful man he has become..

kadesma


----------



## Saphellae

Spending my Friday night with Nick. I made slow cooked ribs all day and we ate them with wine, a nice cheese, and a salad.  Took is 3 hours and we loved every minute of each others company. We do this once a week - taking our time and spending a nice long dinner together.

It makes me thankful and happy that I have someone I want to share my life with so much.

it's also making me smile that he's doing the dishes after I cooked


----------



## Katie H

Sitting here in the family room in  the  recliner surrounded by  my furry "children."  Silly-Sally-Callie-Gal, Chessie Lou, Tween, Miss  Rodeo, Tigger, and  Ashley (snoring up a  storm).  They're all snoozing  comfortably, feeling all safe  and loved.  It makes me happy  that  I am able  to provide  such a wonderful  place  for them.

Ah!!! Life is  good.


----------



## LadyCook61

After 3 years of waiting for hubby to change an electrical outlet in the kitchen, it is finally done !!  Now I don't have to jiggle the plug in the outlet to get an appliance to work.


----------



## miniman

LadyCook61 said:


> After 3 years of waiting for hubby to change an electrical outlet in the kitchen, it is finally done !! Now I don't have to jiggle the plug in the outlet to get an appliance to work.


 
I think that rates more than a smile Ladycook. How about 3 cheers

Hip Hip Hooray
Hip hip hooray
Hip Hip Hooray


----------



## LadyCook61

miniman said:


> I think that rates more than a smile Ladycook. How about 3 cheers
> 
> Hip Hip Hooray
> Hip hip hooray
> Hip Hip Hooray


 
 rah rah sis boom bah


----------



## LadyCook61

My son and his family came over for Mother's day, presenting me with not one but 2 kittens ! Their cat had kittens in March. Son knew I wanted kittens but hubby kept saying no. Son wanted Mom to be happy. Hubby can't very well say take the kittens back. They are both orange and white but different markings, one male and one female. I plan to have them fixed when they are old enough.


----------



## BettyR

I just received a Happy Mother’s Day email from Iraq.


----------



## babetoo

a very nice mothers day. son and daughter gave me flowers, son are cut and my daughters are living. she is in the plant maintence business. son taking me to lunch and movie tomorrow. 

my granddaughter called to wish me happy mothers day. i practially raised her.

it all made me smile


----------



## LPBeier

I thought it would take a lot to make me smile today after a rough couple of days and little sleep, plus missing my Mom. But it actually happened with one card. A good friend of mine, who is currently in a very serious battle with cancer (she has chemo tomorrow), found a card and knew she had to give it to me. The front said "Happy Mothering Sunday" and the printing inside just said "with lots of love". But she added "You mother so many and have such wonderful input into the lives of many young people". And it was signed by her, her daughter and future daughter in law (I am catering the wedding!).

Tears of joy and a huge smile were the best "Mothering Day" present I could ever have.

Oh, and then my dear sick daughter (for those who are confused, she is my daughter by decision...hers!) calls up and says that as soon as she is better she is giving me a full day of pampering - hair, makeup, the whole bit AND is going to cook me dinner! Good for some more smiles.


----------



## Katie H

Spent the afternoon attending a matinee  performance of _Annie_ at  local community theater.  My youngest brother performed two  parts.  Buck and I had a fabulous time.   The performance was stellar.  The little girl who played Annie was fabulous.

Came home to an answering machine  full of messages  from all my children.   Just a little while I opened cards and a Mother's Day gift from Buck...a nice big bottle of shiraz.  Yum.

I've been smiling all day.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie E said:


> Spent the afternoon attending a matinee performance of _Annie_ at local community theater. My youngest brother performed two parts. Buck and I had a fabulous time. The performance was stellar. The little girl who played Annie was fabulous.
> 
> Came home to an answering machine full of messages from all my children. Just a little while I opened cards and a Mother's Day gift from Buck...a nice big bottle of shiraz. Yum.
> 
> I've been smiling all day.


 
Happy Mother's Day Katie, it sounds like yours really was!


----------



## suziquzie

My oldest son made a card / book for me in school. He's been wanting to give it to me for 4 days but we convinced him to wait until Mother's Day. 

It's 8 short pages, but so sweet! 
Here's what it says. 

Titled "MY Mom" by Jacob

Dedicated to my Mom she is always happy
This is my mom she looks just like a Queen
Do you know how old she is she just turned 34 years old
She works hard all day, she is a bagel baker on weekends
My mom outbakes anyone else I know
(this is my favorite part)... I would not trade my mom for anything not even for a clock
If I could buy my mom anything for Mother's Day it would be flowers or tomatoes cuz she loves to grow them


Isn't that just the sweetest?? 
Illustrated and everything. I think I'm gonna cry.


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, Suzi, that is so wonderful.


----------



## suziquzie

I'm just glad to know I won't be on my way out the door the next time someone is here offering a nice clock!!


----------



## AMSeccia

LadyCook's kittens ... I needed that smile!


----------



## LPBeier

Are there pictures of the kittens somewhere?  I gotta see!  I love kittens, Ladycook!  Did I miss them?


----------



## miniman

Ladycook edited her post in this thread to include a photo.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Miniman.  Ladycook, they are beautiful!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Mothers day was perfect. Had all my loved ones here with me, we ate and enjoyed the day..The little ones played in the pool and had a wild fight with water guns..One of the wonderful things was little Carson, who had us all worried about his speech..We use to have to get Cade to tell us what he said..He came running up to me, threw his arms around my knees, looked up and said as clear as a bell, Happy mudders day Ma..Then I got the biggest smiles ever..All the kids piled all over me and I've never felt so loved..The rest of the day got better as we went along..It was fun giving my daughters Mothers Day gifts and they gave me one of the digital picture frames already loaded with pictures of the kids..DH got me a cabnit on wheels to store my paints, brushes and things..A beautiful vase with a stem of white orchids from my oldest son, a coffee cup that i's admired from my other son..Spoiled who ME? Wow, the day was so special...Just had to share it with you.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

my hug and kiss this morning.


----------



## LPBeier

Mine's similar to yours PD!!  DH said bye and walked out the door as I was clearing up from breakfast.  It was about 5 - 10 seconds after the door shut behind him that it opened again, he had a silly "oops" look on his face and he gave me a hug, kiss and "I love you" then headed back out the door and on his way!


----------



## texasgirl

I get a little smile every morning lately. For the last month, I will have a rose through my car door handle. DH puts one there from one of his bushes in the morning before he leaves so that is the first thing I see when I get into my car.


----------



## pdswife

WOW!  That's pretty cool Stacy!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, my!!! That is pretty romantic Stacey!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

That is so sweet Stacy..I'm happy for you.

kades


----------



## B'sgirl

Wow, Stacy! Your DH needs to give mine a little lesson on romance. 

This is the last thing that made me smile:
Worst Album Covers


----------



## pdswife

waking up 10 minutes early so I had time to visit DC this morning.


----------



## LPBeier

I got a smile of a different kind today!!!!  I said how yesterday DH came back in because he forgot to kiss me goodbye.  Well, the phone wrang about 2 seconds after he got out the door - he couldn't have been at the car yet.  I figure,  awwww, he is calling to say "I love you" again.  No, he was calling to tell me that there was another skunk running around and I better keep the dogs in!


----------



## LadyCook61

I must say I am really enjoying my new furbabies Ginger and Snuggles, they make me smile and laugh at their antics.


----------



## babetoo

abel, the handy man showed up and is doing my kitchen floor with new tile. it is looking good. 


smiling babe


----------



## sattie

Miss Denise, she has a way of making you feel like you are worth a million bucks, even tho I know I'm worthless!


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations, Babe.  I know it has been a long wait for him to do it but it sounds worth it!


----------



## kadesma

Just reading all the good things you've each posted about..and the sweet note dh left on his way out the door this morning..Life is so special...
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

B'sgirl said:


> Wow, Stacy! Your DH needs to give mine a little lesson on romance.
> 
> This is the last thing that made me smile:
> Worst Album Covers


 

This was not always him. He used to be abusive, emotionally, verbally, etc..
I was young and stupid and stayed. He turned out to be the one in a million that changed.
Since getting sick and the scare of Cancer, he has been so sweet. An argument lasts about 2 minutes when he asks me if I am talking to him yet


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> abel, the handy man showed up and is doing my kitchen floor with new tile. it is looking good.
> 
> 
> smiling babe


 
though it took him a whole day to do it, my kitchen floor is just beautiful.
his heart didn't seem to be in it. but it is done. happy day

babe


----------



## MexicoKaren

Ooohooo, take a picture! Show us!


----------



## LPBeier

Yes, I would love to see it!


----------



## babetoo

sorry guys, no clue how to do that.


babe


----------



## Katie H

"It's my mole."

"No, it's my mole.  Get your own mole."

"No way, it's my mole."

If they could speak, that's what our outside kittens would be saying.  Buck and I have been "gifted" with several kitty treasures the last week.  So far the score is kittens 3, squirrels 0.  Nothing more appetizing than a dead  squirrel with the creamy center missing.  The kittens have also presented assorted birds and moles.  Busy, busy, busy little felines.

Right now two of them are tossing a dead mole around like it's a hacky  sack.

They're havin' a  ball and  are  a  delight  to  watch.  Can't  help but  smile.


----------



## kadesma

I'm smiling and so full I'd bounce if I fell I've been wanting to visit a nearby Old Navy store, so we took off this afternoon and by golly we got there at last..Got things for the kids and dh and a shirt for me..Then we stopped at a new place to eat on the way back..Oh boy, DH had a monte cristo fantastic he's never even heard of it..I had a special a pork chop that had been marinated in a citrus marinade..then grilled and served with a creme frache sauce a timbal of wild and white rice and grilled asparagus..fantastic..Now to find out how to do that sauce...Started meal with french onion soup, it was the best I've ever had.. emmm..I'll be smiling all night...

kades


----------



## texasgirl

I am smiling cause I have one week left!!!
And my baby is 21 today. 
I guess I can tell you I was only 12


----------



## miniman

My ten year old son deciding to make dinner tonight and getting on and doing it, including things he does not like. A great pasta bake. He also said that the meatballs he made were to his "secret" recipe.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We went to see our granddaughter graduate from Madison Area Technical College today. She got her Diploma for Construction (Cabinetmaking and Millwork). I think it is amazing for her to excel in this field, all of her family on my DH side are all carpenters, lathers, plasterers, painters and electricans. She is following in their footsteps. We are very proud of her.


----------



## kadesma

Thant's wonderful Joann,
congratulations to her and a big job well done.I'd be proud of her too..

kadesma


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thanks kadesma, they made the top of their graduating hats look like wood veneer. It was something their professor had them do. It looked pretty cool.


----------



## pdswife

Paul playing the piano and singing John Denver songs,


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Paul playing the piano and singing John Denver songs,


Pds,
that is so sweet..If dh sang I'm afraid all the cats would howl and the dogs too...But I'd listen

kades


----------



## pdswife

It's one of the reasons I fell in love with him Kades.

He still makes me smile.


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> Thanks kadesma, they made the top of their graduating hats look like wood veneer. It was something their professor had them do. It looked pretty cool.


 I bet it did..It will make a nice keepsake for her..
kades


----------



## babetoo

we are the middle of a heat wave here, 101 right now. yesterday was just as bad. and to make it worse, our power went out.

do u know what little you can do without power. it was off from 2pm to 3 am

it made the house get very hot before it came back on. 

i am smiling because it did come back on. also did do a couple things , that did not require electric appliances. 

babe


----------



## mudbug

being back here among friends I've been away from for too long


----------



## JoAnn L.

My DIL went on a shopping trip with some of her friends and brought me back some "Bubble Up" pop. I haven't been able to find any in our area for many years. Used to be one of my favorite drinks.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

JoAnn L. said:


> We went to see our granddaughter graduate from Madison Area Technical College today. She got her Diploma for Construction (Cabinetmaking and Millwork). I think it is amazing for her to excel in this field, all of her family on my DH side are all carpenters, lathers, plasterers, painters and electricans. She is following in their footsteps. We are very proud of her.


Sorry I'm late but this is sooo exciting, JoAnn! That is such a cool field. I love woodworking and power tools but there are so many things I don't know how to do. I'm sure your granddaughter will end up being a master craftswoman. What area does she plan to go to work in now? (If I were you, I'd get my order in for any custom, built-ins or special furniture right away!) Congrats to you and your girl!


----------



## LPBeier

A year ago when our "daughter" was living with us and I was having a bad day, she phoned the house knowing we weren't here and sang a little song that she "just made up on the spot"  It went "Laurie, I love you, Laurie your amazing..."  DH as a second surprise put it on my cel phone as the ringtone for her.  It was really fun because whereever I was this little song would play when she called.

Well, while in hospital she borrowed my new cel phone, which didn't have that special ring yet.  I guess she decided to do something about it and recorded another one and hooked it up.  This time it didn't say "Laurie", it said "Mom" and thanking me for always being there.  We picked her up from the hospital yesterday and dropped her off at her home and we weren't 5 minutes away when the phone wrang from her newly charged cel and I heard this new little ditty.  

I now get to smile (and get tears in my eyes) every time she calls me once again!


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> A year ago when our "daughter" was living with us and I was having a bad day, she phoned the house knowing we weren't here and sang a little song that she "just made up on the spot" It went "Laurie, I love you, Laurie your amazing..." DH as a second surprise put it on my cel phone as the ringtone for her. It was really fun because whereever I was this little song would play when she called.
> 
> Well, while in hospital she borrowed my new cel phone, which didn't have that special ring yet. I guess she decided to do something about it and recorded another one and hooked it up. This time it didn't say "Laurie", it said "Mom" and thanking me for always being there. We picked her up from the hospital yesterday and dropped her off at her home and we weren't 5 minutes away when the phone wrang from her newly charged cel and I heard this new little ditty.
> 
> I now get to smile (and get tears in my eyes) every time she calls me once again!


 
that is very sweet and should make u proud.

babe


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks Babe, she always makes me proud, specially the way she has handled all the hassles with doctors lately.


----------



## suziquzie

DH got me a $100 gift card to Home Depot to get my edging bricks and some flowers. I expected to be able to get bricks and maybe 2 8-packs of flowers for that. 
I ended up with 12, all my bricks, plus 2 bags of compost / manure 
I have a bunch of flowers and veggies started from seed downstairs, I'm so excited for the rain to stop so I can start digging!!


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations Suzi!!!! Sounds like a wonderful surprise!  You really WILL have to post pictures of your garden.


----------



## kadesma

Being able to once again plant the planters on my front porch..It takes me longer that last spring, but at least I'm able to get it done.Put in burgunday and white impatience  they look so pretty..have only two more cement planters to go and it's done..Then several things I need to dig up at the fish pond in back..We are getting ready to give Ethan his 4th. birthday party..It's been so long since I did anything like this..It feels wonderful to be back in the loop...Yippeee, I feel usefull again..
kadesma


----------



## David Cottrell

I was helping my sociology professor (from Ukraine) at a nice little international festival here at our OSU branch campus. Told her I would back her up with a taste of Ukraine for the Ukrainian table. 

When she sampled my Ukrainian pastries she smiled a big smile of approval for each one. "Is it (the honey bread) like back home?" "Yes!" Brought a smile to my face also!


----------



## Barbara L

Other than Cubbie and our two new kittens (who have all had me smiling a lot today) what has me grinning is my new laptop and microwave oven.  The laptop is an HP Pavilion dv9815n4--it is so pretty and sleek looking, with a nice 17 inch screen, built in webcam and microphone, and tons of great stuff.  The microwave is a Panasonic 2.2 cu ft, 1250 watt, with Inverter Technology. It will replace our $30 WalMart special which was given to us by a friend (and was much appreciated, believe me!).  I love my new "toys!"

Barbara
P.S.  A bonus smile--as I was typing this, my cousin in Minnesota came online to talk for awhile.  We don't talk often anymore, as she is very busy working and raising, along with her husband, 3 very active girls.


----------



## Katie H

JoAnn L. said:


> My DIL went on a shopping trip with some of her friends and brought me back some "Bubble Up" pop. I haven't been able to find any in our area for many years. Used to be one of my favorite drinks.



Whoa,  JoAnn.  I haven't thought of Bubble Up in years.  Congrats enjoying your favorite taste again.  What a treat!!!


----------



## suziquzie

kadesma said:


> Being able to once again plant the planters on my front porch..It takes me longer that last spring, but at least I'm able to get it done.Put in burgunday and white impatience they look so pretty..have only two more cement planters to go and it's done..Then several things I need to dig up at the fish pond in back..We are getting ready to give Ethan his 4th. birthday party..It's been so long since I did anything like this..It feels wonderful to be back in the loop...Yippeee, I feel usefull again..
> kadesma


 

It's amazing what digging in the dirt does for your soul isn't it? 

Thanks LP I will if I ever get it done!!!


----------



## buckytom

Barbara L said:


> what has me grinning is my new laptop and microwave oven.


 
i've never heard of a laptop/microwave combo. 
man, that must be tough to carry around barbara.


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> i've never heard of a laptop/microwave combo.
> man, that must be tough to carry around barbara.


It's pretty cool though because, with the refrigerator attachment and special "potty" chair, I'm set!

Barbara


----------



## buckytom

cooool, a usb potty.


----------



## LadyCook61

Snuggles the kitten, made me laugh when he did his side stepping.


----------



## texasgirl

My little going away party. One coworker/friend gave me a card with a Chihuahua in a sombrero saying Adios. On the inside, it's says That's spanish for: sure go ahead, and leave your friends, the only people who really care about you, Fine, JUST TAKE OFF!!
I absolutely love it!! It helped pull my mood back up on my last day.


----------



## pdswife

Cool Stacy!   Do you start the new job Tuesday?   Hope it's wonderful!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:


> Cool Stacy! Do you start the new job Tuesday? Hope it's wonderful!!!!


 
Officially, yes. I will meet the girl I'm replacing on Monday to train one more day.


----------



## pdswife

Well, enjoy and have fun!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Although I wish I didn't have to, I'm smiling because now I can..I get my training to use a dyalizer at night, next tues and wed. It's taken several months but now it's a reality..Prayers please that this works for me and I keep smiling...
kadesma


----------



## buckytom

prayers and good luck, kads.


----------



## texasgirl

It's all gonna work just perfectly cj!!


----------



## pdswife

Yep! It's all going to be great!!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

You're gonna love it, CJ! My daughter had the cycler and it made life so much easier. Plus, you don't have to walk around with a load of dialysis solution in your belly all the time! And because you can adjust the strength of the solution, if you overdo on salt or potassium one day, it isn't as big an issue. I'm so happy for you! (But make room next to your bed - it's a fairly big machine at the bottom.)


----------



## LadyCook61

kadesma said:


> Although I wish I didn't have to, I'm smiling because now I can..I get my training to use a dyalizer at night, next tues and wed. It's taken several months but now it's a reality..Prayers please that this works for me and I keep smiling...
> kadesma


 prayers for you , kadesma.
LadyCook


----------



## kadesma

LadyCook61 said:


> prayers for you , kadesma.
> LadyCook


Thank you, LadyCook
kadesma


----------



## middie

Praying for you Kads. You know we all are !!

Anywho what made me smile last was leaving work today !!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kadesma, I will be thinking about you on Tuesday and Wedneday. Praying that everything will work out for you. You know how much we all care. Bless you.


----------



## pdswife

Prayers and
hugs being sent your way Kads!!


----------



## MexicoKaren

Kadesma, you have so much positive energy flowing your way from the kind people in this group, I hope you feel it surrounding you and making you strong. You have given so much of yourself here, it is your turn to receive. _Buena suerte con amor._


----------



## Katie H

Great news for you, cj.  You deserve to have some good things happening.  I am sure you'll sail through as you usually do.  Best wishes and loving prayers are sent your way.


----------



## kadesma

Wow,
Katie,Joann,Trish,Karen,Middie,
Thank you, you all make me feel so loved and special..I am so lucky to have such supportive and loving friends..Bless you all.
cj


----------



## texasgirl

A pm from a very special lady!!


----------



## tdiprincess

Let's see... Today we took mine and my Dh's baby up to a track.. its a 450hp mad machine.. 2005 Lancer Evolution... Going around on the track with a helmet on in the racing leather Recaro Racing seats flying aggressively around turns!! AMAZING!!! 
And then coming home after a long day climbing into bed with DH and looking back on the whole day and remembering why we put money into the car and more importantly, why I married him


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, I am so happy for you!  I know it will be a blessing to you.  Check your PM.


----------



## pdswife

hubby just asked if I wanted dinner and said if I did he would make it!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> hubby just asked if I wanted dinner and said if I did he would make it!!!!!


 
You go girl!!!!  Hope it was a great dinner.

Actually my hubby said the same thing only somehow I ended up making it anyhow....but he DID put the water on to boil the pasta.


----------



## pdswife

lol.. Yes it was very good.  He started with a box of flavored pasta but added cream cheese, peas and shrimp.  Very tasty!


----------



## tdiprincess

that does sound kinda tastey.. how does the cream cheese come out in the pasta? does it get melty... or clumpy?
and today going outside to sun and WARMTH!!! made me smile!!


----------



## redkitty

My doggy.  She is so sweet and adorable!  She cracks me up when she rubs her face on the carpet and makes all kinds of goofy doggy sounds!  Always gets a smile out of me.


----------



## LPBeier

Our border is in his final week of school and at brunch today said that he was sure glad he found us last September because he couldn't have a better place to stay.  That made me smile, and it also made me sad because he will soon be leaving us.


----------



## texasgirl

Sitting with my sister's at the oldest house this afternoon. I LOVE getting with them and talking. Gives us all the shoulder we need for a little while!!! I think it gave my sister what she needed to open up about BIL. She had all 3 of us there and she opened up more than she had.
Also, seeing BIL's daughters and grandkids. We haven't seen them since their kids were in grade school, they are now all in high school or graduated. It warmed my heart to see them there with him!!


----------



## love2"Q"

my 23 month old daughter telling me she loves me on the phone 
while she is at Grandmas (GaGa ) ....
almost brought a tear to my eye ...


----------



## MexicoKaren

Seeing our little dog "Bob" go flying over our front wall like a flying squirrel this morning. He was a street dog who showed up at our gate a few months ago while I was up north. DH took pity on him and started to feed him, then took him to the vet because his tail fell off. Yes! He had been hit by a car and it just fell off! Poor thing - turns out it was gangrenous, and it was touch and go for Bob for a month or so. But he has turned into a sweetheart - and it turns out he can fly like a squirrel! Obviously, he needs to break that habit, but it's pretty cute. Here is a picture of him with daughter Justine, who was visiting:


----------



## Katie H

Here Buck and I sit on our big old  porch.  The kittens, now  just over  2 months, have had their supper.  Their mommy gave them all a bath after they ate and they look so funny.  Their fur is all wet and spikey.  Quite the "punk" look.  Now they're full of food and playing their hearts out.  Tumble and Nutmeg have been dukeing out with each  other.  Silver has been chasing some twigs and leaves on the porch and Shadow is lovin' up his surrogate mommy, Thelma.  We could watch them all night and no matter what mood we're in before watching them, we always end up smiling.  Just can't "NOT" smile.


----------



## babetoo

aren't cats wonderful? thomas always makes me smile. now he is on top of monitor looking at me. he likes it up there because it is warm. soon he will lay down and put his tail over my screen. then down he goes.

babe


----------



## luvs

jake brought me a sage plant, a basil plant, & stuff to pot them, then my nurse gave me a table.


----------



## expatgirl

Zoe, our newest additon,  always lays on her back and offers her belly to be rubbed ----and it's a very furry soft belly, too---better than any stuffed toy.........I'm sure that dogs are the same stress reducers as well.....my hubby won't allow the cats to sit on top of the monitors-----he's given a lot of engineering jargon as to how it could cause harm---the cats and I regard him with boredom and they repose once again when he's gone...we need a new computer anyway......


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Katie E said:


> Here Buck and I sit on our big old  porch.  The kittens, now  just over  2 months, have had their supper.  Their mommy gave them all a bath after they ate and they look so funny.  Their fur is all wet and spikey.  Quite the "punk" look.  Now they're full of food and playing their hearts out.  Tumble and Nutmeg have been dukeing out with each  other.  Silver has been chasing some twigs and leaves on the porch and Shadow is lovin' up his surrogate mommy, Thelma.  We could watch them all night and no matter what mood we're in before watching them, we always end up smiling.  Just can't "NOT" smile.


My mom has a feral cat living in her garage that has 6 kittens that are almost 8 weeks old and they are sooo much fun. She she's been bringing them in to play everyday since they could walk so she could socialize them but the momma will not come in or let anyone touch her. I really think those kittens have helped my mom more than anything since my brother died. Like you said - you just can't "NOT" smile!


----------



## redkitty

My Dad just called (he calls me every other day) to say how excited he was that in exactly 3 weeks he will see my smiling face as I get off the plane!!


----------



## GotGarlic

We have a bird "condo" on the front porch - there's a little ledge under the roof, just above each of three columns, and several years ago, after a mourning dove tried to build a nest there, DH took some scrap wood trim and made a little fence, sort of, around the edges, to keep the nesting material from falling off.

There's a mourning dove in one corner (I think she has a couple of eggs) and a robin (Rockin' Robin) with four babies in the middle. Yesterday, we were sitting on the porch having a glass of wine and Rockin' Robin kept flying up with a mouthful of worms, etc., for the babies. It's hilarious to watch them pop their heads up, open wide and chirp for food


----------



## pdswife

This weekend was full of smiles... had some great company come over for a visit. Got to spend some time outside with an adult beverage or two.  
Paul cooked dinner AND cleaned the bathroom.
And
He played the piano as I was falling asleep last night!  I love that.
Realized again that I have a wonderful hubby!


----------



## LT72884

GotGarlic said:


> We have a bird "condo" on the front porch - there's a little ledge under the roof, just above each of three columns, and several years ago, after a mourning dove tried to build a nest there, DH took some scrap wood trim and made a little fence, sort of, around the edges, to keep the nesting material from falling off.
> 
> There's a mourning dove in one corner (I think she has a couple of eggs) and a robin (Rockin' Robin) with four babies in the middle. Yesterday, we were sitting on the porch having a glass of wine and Rockin' Robin kept flying up with a mouthful of worms, etc., for the babies. It's hilarious to watch them pop their heads up, open wide and chirp for food



i use to raise birds from eggs.. When i was 12 my mom and i found some baby starlings that had fallen out of a couch that was thrown out of an old house. the babies were scared so we took them home and raised. 5 out of the 6 lived. two years later we found some robins that needed help and so we raised them also. we feed them dry cat food soaked in water. it was soft and full of protein for them. To this day, my mom feeds all the wild birds and cats in our area. she puts out two cups of soggy cat food for the birds and then the cats eat the birds, so all in all, every one is happy.


----------



## GotGarlic

LT72884 said:


> i use to raise birds from eggs.. When i was 12 my mom and i found some baby starlings that had fallen out of a couch that was thrown out of an old house. the babies were scared so we took them home and raised. 5 out of the 6 lived. two years later we found some robins that needed help and so we raised them also. we feed them dry cat food soaked in water. it was soft and full of protein for them. To this day, my mom feeds all the wild birds and cats in our area. she puts out two cups of soggy cat food for the birds and then the cats eat the birds, so all in all, every one is happy.



Ye olde food chain - it's good to be at the top, eh?


----------



## buckytom

where is this paradise? do wolves lie down with lambs?

the food chain is different in joisey.

if we put out food for birds or squirrels, we are left with dead offerings of the same by the cats we also feed.

i was just discussing with dw about putting up a bird feeder. she said, "how many dead birds do you want by the back door."


----------



## VickiQ

Today our old - I mean old sofa bed (my aunt had purchased it in 1969 and I "inherited" it back in the early 80s)was put out by the curb for the trash pick-up tomorrow. Around 2pm an elderly lady who takes her usual afternoon walk took the throw pillows off the couch. Jimmy happened to be looking out the front window and saw her looking around to see if anyone was watching. Around 3:30 I heard a bunch of kids running and laughing down the hill in front of our house. They all pounced on the couch and then decided to take it with them from where ever it is they came from. Now this sucker is HEAVY!!!It was funny watching the kids first attempt to get the couch up hill in front of the house- they would stop every so often sit down, catch their breath and proceed to carry away their prize. I lost sight of them,going down our side street but, they were having the greatest time and this made me smile and still is!!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## LPBeier

So, Vicki, did this little image help with the renovation blues.....just a little?


----------



## VickiQ

LPBeier said:


> So, Vicki, did this little image help with the renovation blues.....just a little?


Yeah- Laurie it did in a big way- it doesn't take much to amuse me!!
Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## MexicoKaren

In our hometown, it was very common to simply leave something at the curb if you wanted someone to "Take it away, please!" Once, we put a chair out on the curb that just plain had a bad smell to it. We couldn't get rid of the smell - probably one of the kitties did it. So, we put it out. It disappeared very fast. Then we looked down the street. Someone had ridden exactly one block with it and then chucked it back out! Don't blame them. But it eventually disappeared.


----------



## babetoo

my handyman has been cleaning house for me, spring cleaning. he is almost done with the redo on the bathroom floor. should be completed in about an hour. they he only has to clean my bedroom. then the house will sparkle. that does indeed make smile

babe


----------



## Loprraine

Vicki, that's hilarious!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Finding out that my old boss is actually going to pay me my vacation time!!


----------



## LPBeier

Good for you, Stacy!!! How is the new job going?


----------



## kitchenelf

My son just brought me a smoked salmon, cream cheese, red onion, and caper bagel


----------



## pdswife

We went to a great play last night. WHile waiting... Paul accidently kicked me when he was getting seated a few mintues later he turned around and bonked me in the nose.  I'm not sure why but it made us both laugh until we had tears in our eyes.   Good thing the play hadn't started yet.


----------



## luvs

that's love. that's so cute.


----------



## LPBeier

I was very sore last night and as usual couldn't sleep, so I was sitting on the side of the bed.  Our big dog sleeps on her bed on the floor by my side and the little dog has his crate (with door left open) right next to it.  I didn't make any noise that I was in pain, but they both came up and licked my bad leg and looked like they were saying "it's okay Mommie, we'll kiss it better".  As sore as I was, I couldn't help but smile from ear to ear.


----------



## VickiQ

LPBeier said:


> I was very sore last night and as usual couldn't sleep, so I was sitting on the side of the bed. Our big dog sleeps on her bed on the floor by my side and the little dog has his crate (with door left open) right next to it. I didn't make any noise that I was in pain, but they both came up and licked my bad leg and looked like they were saying "it's okay Mommie, we'll kiss it better". As sore as I was, I couldn't help but smile from ear to ear.


(((Laurie))) Aren't furkids the best???!!!Love and energy, Vicki


----------



## kadesma

Smiling feel so good. The smile on my face is from a very special e-mail I got, FROM A VERY VERY SPECIAL FRIEND just a few minutes ago...Thank you you've made my day.
kadesma


----------



## Katie H

Here we are...out on the porch.  The sunset was a paintbox of colors and is just now fading.  Colors I can't even begin to describe.  The kittens - Nutmeg, Shadow, Silver and Tumble - have had their supper and have played their hearts out.  Right now, most of them are sound asleep in assorted comfy places.

Now, the smiling part.  Lightning bugs!  They're blinking and twinkling all around us.  There are banks and waves of them.  What a treat!  I have a smile from ear to ear.  Love lightnin' bugs.  I want to go inside and find an old mayonnaise jar, poke some holes in the lid with a nail and run through the yard to catch my bedtime night light.  Maybe I will.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Oh, I love lightning bugs, too! I had never seen them until we got here. We have a field next to our house and there used to be goats there. One night shortly after we got here, we were sitting out on the patio and I said to Jerry, "Do goats' eyes glow in the dark?" Then we noticed them dancing up and down - lightning bugs! They won't come back until the rainy season starts. Soon.


----------



## luvs

2 kiddos of my buddy's.
her 5-year-old was with a 103.5 fever, & i covered her with her blanky & was holding her, then her baby brother (he's 1 1/2) was dancin' away with me & giggling while i sang. i love those kiddos.


----------



## suziquzie

DH woke me up from my pre-bedtime couch nap just now before he gets ready for work. 
Told me to look in the aquarium, our pair of clownfish have laid eggs under thier anemonie!!! I'm so excited! I hope they make it, we'll have our very own little Nemos!!!!


----------



## babetoo

when i woke up this am. i thought i need to clean this house. then i remembered that abel the handyman had already done it this week. 

i gotta tell you, that made me smile, big time

babe


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I were out on our front porch earlier.  All the outside kitties were having their supper and playing afterwards.

We'd been out on the porch for about an hour and looked over at one of the nice fat rails.  There, all comfy, was Shadow sleeping like a baby with a big smile on his face.  Looked like he didn't have a care in the world.  So content and safe.  What a sweet little baby.  Made me smile lots.  I'm so happy to provide such a great environment for these sweet children.


----------



## texasgirl

a comment on myspace from my niece. LOL


----------



## pdswife

The beeper just beeped on the coffee pot.  Coffee is ready!!!


----------



## buckytom

i was just thinking of this past sunday, when my wife and son and i went out for dinner. we were sat in a booth just across from an elderly woman and her mother.

the dinner was pretty much uneventful, as we were able to keep our son busy with a connect the dots booklet as we ate. he even colored in one of the completed pictures and gave it to the waitress, who feigned appreciation.

but what made me smile was at the end of dinner, the two elderly women came over to our booth to compliment us on what a beautiful and well behaved son we have, and that it's a rare thing to hear such a young child say things like "excuse me", "please", and "thank you".

we humbly accepted the compliment, and my boy jumped up and started explaining his latest connect the dot picture.

when they left, he said "nice to meet you, good night" to big smiles from the ladies.


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky, you just made me smile!  That is so wonderful to hear and you should know that you and your wife being humbled by it is just a testament to why your son is as good as he is.  Keep up the good work!

I have another smile - my daughter is moving back here!!! It is only temporary, but I will take what I can get!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Last night, the phone was ringing off the hook.  I was on a particularly long call with my elderly father and the caller alert kept beeping and my cell phone kept ringing and I don't like to interupt Dad because he gets frustrated.  Finally I got off and saw that all 7 calls in 5 minutes were from DD.

She has been staying at the hospital 24/7 with her BF because he is so sick and really afraid to be alone.  

I used our signal of three rings on her cell and she called me back on the hospital phone.  She told me she was really waiting to tell me something because she didn't want anyone else to know until I did.

Her BF, proposed to her in the hospital last night in a very romantic way.  I am so happy for them that I didn't think my smile could get any bigger..........until 10 minutes later when they called back and said "by the way, you WILL cater and do the cake won't you?"  Even though I am having to cut back on work, I am sure you know what the answer was!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

LPBeier said:


> Last night, the phone was ringing off the hook.  I was on a particularly long call with my elderly father and the caller alert kept beeping and my cell phone kept ringing and I don't like to interupt Dad because he gets frustrated.  Finally I got off and saw that all 7 calls in 5 minutes were from DD.
> 
> She has been staying at the hospital 24/7 with her BF because he is so sick and really afraid to be alone.
> 
> I used our signal of three rings on her cell and she called me back on the hospital phone.  She told me she was really waiting to tell me something because she didn't want anyone else to know until I did.
> 
> Her BF, proposed to her in the hospital last night in a very romantic way.  I am so happy for them that I didn't think my smile could get any bigger..........until 10 minutes later when they called back and said "by the way, you WILL cater and do the cake won't you?"  Even though I am having to cut back on work, I am sure you know what the answer was!


WooHoo Laurie!!!! You're gonna have a wedding! Congrats to all - I am so happy for ya'll. I just finished making a wedding dress and bridesmaid and flower girl dress for my close friend's daughter so I'm in wedding mode. Weddings always make me smile - two lives joining together to face the world.

Promise to post all the minute details, and of course pics of the cake, so that we can enjoy it too. Plus, since none of my kids will get married, I have to live vicariously through you. And I NEED a wedding!!! Seriously, I'm thrilled for all of you and no one deserves this joyous happening more than you, girlfriend.


----------



## LPBeier

You got it Terry, you will think that you were actually at the wedding by the time I get finished!  Of course they are going to wait until their health improves to make any decisions, but it is going to be great!


----------



## redkitty

We saw the baby swans and baby geese on our way to the store!  Sooooo adorable!  It's the first time I've seen baby geese.  Seeing them made my day!


----------



## babetoo

found thomas asleep on the yarn in my craft closet. he is a cutie putie. that is why i get so upset when he gets outside. he makes me smile everyday.

babe


----------



## Cath4420

How many men does it take to lose a fish. Answer: 4

One to throw the line out, one to hook the fish, one to take the hook out and one to lose it over the edge of the boat whilst cleaning it.

This was the result of DH fishing day yesterday.  His uncle threw the line, DH caught the fish, FIL took the hook out and handed it to FIL friend who whilst cleaning the fish out over the side of the boat, got hit by a rogue wave and lost it in the water.

Total of fish caught for 9 hours fishing in one day: 1
Total of fish lost for 9 hours of fishing in one day: 1
Bring home total: 0

Funniest thing is we live right on the coast and 10 minutes drive from Lake Macquarie, but they have spent 5.5 hours driving to "the best fishing spot" for A fish.

Hope they have better luck tomorrow!!!!!!!!!  Maybe they should change the bait.

MIL and I are still giggling!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Not just the bait, but, the person cleaning it too. LOL!! From a long time fisher woman and fisherman's wife, THAT is FUNNY!!!! Poor guys, wonder how long they stood there staring at the water when the fish swam away!! LOL


----------



## LPBeier

Today was one of my worst days. The weather outside is awful and my pain is at an all time high (see my vent). Well, DH made tacos and fixings and bundled all of it and me up and we headed to the hospital where we had a picnic with DD and her fiance. He had a bad day too and the only ones he wanted to visit today were us. When they saw the food he started to cry.

I had managed to get some cookies baked and got DH to include them and a coke. Well "the fiance" was just beside himself. They walked down the hall with us when we left and I got my normal hug from DD, and her guy comes over and gives me a huge bear hug and says, "Mom, thanks for taking such good care of us when I know you don't feel any better than I do."

Well, I am smiling from ear to ear. They may not be married yet, but he just became my dear son.  And my DH continues to amaze me as well.


----------



## Michael in FtW

I was dreaming last night about when I was younger ... gas was 14.9 cents/gallon ... a McD burger was 19-cents (22 cents with cheese), a Frito-chili pie (with onion and cheese) was 25-cents - same as a cherry-vanilla Coke. When it was half-time on a televized football game - you got to watch the bands marching on the field. 

I didn't have to worry about the "overhead" - house payments, gas, electric, water, etc... all I had to do was take out the garbage, help cook and wash dishes, make good grades in school ....

Someone once said, "you're not old until your dreams turn to regrets". 

I'm feeling VERY old.


----------



## Katie H

Buck and I were out on our front porch, as we always are  this time of the year, enjoying the breeze and cooler temps than inside the house.

Our outside kitties were just finishing up their supper when Tumble, one of the  almost 3-month-old kittens, rocketed  onto my lap.  "Love me mommy!"

Yep.  Tumble and I had a long and loving "love" fest.  Shortly  thereafter, Shadow,  jumped onto  my  lap for exactly the same attention.

Life is  good  and  I KNOW I'm loved.


----------



## shannon in KS

single, again.  Thanks to a good friend for being Magnum P. Lie. on the wonderful world wide web.  Love ya girl!


----------



## Katie H

Best wishes, Shannon.  Take a breath and look  to the future.  I've been where you are.  You have a bright future ahead!


----------



## Maverick2272

My son just conned me out of five bucks, I couldn't help but laugh. That kid is going to be good with money when he grows up, not that he isn't already!

"Daddy, I bet you $5 I know where you got those shoes."
"OK, I'll bite, where did I get these shoes?"
"Not where did you get them but where you _got _them, and right now you _got_ them on your feet!"

I just laughed and gave him the $5.


----------



## pdswife

Cute Mav!

Paul bought me a new toy!!
One of those cool GPS like thingys for the car.

I just crack up everytime it tells me "TURN LEFT HERE!!!"


----------



## Maverick2272

Can you imagine using one of them in a NASCAR race? Turn left here, turn left here, turn left here, turn left here..... LOL.


----------



## pdswife

lolololol!  Thanks Mav, I needed a giggle.


----------



## suziquzie

I was watching Footloose (finally) yesterday and time got away from me. Didn't start on dinner til about 6.... that's late for us. 
I went in to get to work, and DH followed me to help! Doesn't happen too often.
However I'm pretty sure it's only because there was bacon involved. 
Oh well.


----------



## Maverick2272

Bacon works wonders on men


----------



## LPBeier

Funny you should say that.  I didn't know what to serve DH for lunch and I made him a toasted bacon sandwich and you would have thought I had given him filet mignon!!!!


----------



## luvs

my jake loves bacon too, laurie. turns him into a whimpering jake.


----------



## texasgirl

Maverick2272 said:


> Can you imagine using one of them in a NASCAR race? Turn left here, turn left here, turn left here, turn left here..... LOL.


 
Just as long as when it say's turn right, it's on a road course only!!


----------



## babetoo

spoke to granddaughter. we are going shopping tomorrow and i will get to see
oldest great granddaughter. that always makes me smile.

babe


----------



## Katie H

I'm still on the front porch.  Sitting with our 3-month-old Tumble in my arms like a little baby.  A real snuggler and mama's baby.  All around me, there are thousands, millions of lightning bugs twinkling like so many tiny lights in the sky.  They're everywhere and take me back to childhood, when things were simpler, and we spent hours catching them in jars to place by our beds at bedtime.

They're beautiful and putting on a spectacular show.  This is "magic."


----------



## LPBeier

Katie E said:


> I'm still on the front porch. Sitting with our 3-month-old Tumble in my arms like a little baby. A real snuggler and mama's baby. All around me, there are thousands, millions of lightning bugs twinkling like so many tiny lights in the sky. They're everywhere and take me back to childhood, when things were simpler, and we spent hours catching them in jars to place by our beds at bedtime.
> 
> They're beautiful and putting on a spectacular show. This is "magic."


 
Katie, I honestly believe God put animals on this earth to keep us real.  I am so glad you have those little kittens, especially right now.  Let them be a real source of comfort and unconditional love.


----------



## pdswife

SUNSHINE!!!!!   and BLUE SKY!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

My daughter moved home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

ENJOY!!!!   I'm happy for you.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Oh Katie, that magic is being created just for your pleasure and hope. I'm so glad you got to enjoy it. And those sweet kittens. Our kitties always seem to know when we need some extra loves and comfort.

Laurie, that is good news! I know you will enjoy each other's company and I'm guessing that sweet fiance will make an appearance now and then, too. 

 I'm smiling because I just hung up the phone from talking with my son, who is back in the US (from China) with his family for a few weeks. They were in LA today and all went to Disneyland (Jeff, wife Kim, two grandaughters Amelia, who is 11 and Josie, who is 9). And guess what? Tomorrow, they will be HERE! Haven't seen them for over a year, so this is gonna be such fun! I've been cooking up a storm....


----------



## kadesma

MexicoKaren said:


> Oh Katie, that magic is being created just for your pleasure and hope. I'm so glad you got to enjoy it. And those sweet kittens. Our kitties always seem to know when we need some extra loves and comfort.
> 
> Laurie, that is good news! I know you will enjoy each other's company and I'm guessing that sweet fiance will make an appearance now and then, too.
> 
> I'm smiling because I just hung up the phone from talking with my son, who is back in the US (from China) with his family for a few weeks. They were in LA today and all went to Disneyland (Jeff, wife Kim, two grandaughters Amelia, who is 11 and Josie, who is 9). And guess what? Tomorrow, they will be HERE! Haven't seen them for over a year, so this is gonna be such fun! I've been cooking up a storm....


Enjoy,enjoy, a whole year, gads I'd be climbing the walls waiting...I hope you have a wonderful visit.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Karen, I am so happy for you!  Enjoy the time with your family!


----------



## pdswife

I see many picniks on the beach in your future Karen!!  Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## luvs

yins give me grins so often!


----------



## texasgirl

BT just made me laugh out loud!! Thank you!!!!


----------



## babetoo

hearing my toddler great granddaughter calling  me grandma donna. this one little girl has five grandmas. she must be so confused.

she is about one and a half. we were riding in car and a van pulled up next to us. she shouts blue, and that was the color of van. made me smile big time.

babe


----------



## LEFSElover

thinking today..... of my little Rowan during our time in NYC for that wedding in the Hamptons my DD was in and the baby's too.
Rowan and I became fast/furious/famous/best buds over that week.
She's a year and a half.
Her speech isn't as advanced as her big brothers at the same age, he was reading at 1 1/2 and talking to me like he does now. Very advanced. She has a name for me. It's Bobbah. Like Bob twice without the last 'b' on the second Bob. My daughter does not know what word she's trying to say but it is precious and I'm the only one she calls that. I think she's trying to say baby, because I always say to her, "Hi baby....". 

I thought of her today saying that to me over and over again on that trip, all the while with both tiny hands on either side of my face, and rubbing my back with her head on my shoulder. I tell you that child is more than priceless. Where's the huge heart symbol?


----------



## MexicoKaren

Thanks to all of you for your good wishes...we had a wonderful day and have a week of wonderful days ahead of us. My sweet son insisted on washing ALL the dishes following dinner and I know they are all exhausted - they've been in five countries in three days (China, Korea, Japan, US and Mexico). I just feel so blessed and so grateful.


----------



## buckytom

LEFSElover said:


> . Where's the huge heart symbol?


 
we have a "smiley" for hypertrophic cardiomyopathy? coooool.

j/k lefse. 

'm pm'ing you now.


----------



## texasgirl

DH just called me. His boss called him and asked him when Nascar is coming again, well, that would be Novemeber. Boss told him to find the best seats to whichever night he wants and he will not only pay for those, he will pay our dinner and for the gas to put in his truck!! OMG!!! finally somone that appreciates him for all he does!! I'm so excited!! WOOHOO!!, dh wants to go to the big one on Sunday, but, I would like to go Friday night for the trucks again, because, that is also the day for practice AND qualifying for the Nationwide and Sprint!! We can see them all on one day and be home in the a/c on Sunday for the big one.


Had to edit to add this note. MY TV IS WORKING!!
DS and I took the back off, whew, lots of dust in there and unfortunately,a mouse too {I was afraid of that. Happens everytime neighbor brings out Terminex} but, blew off the dust on the circuit boards, why in the world do they lay them down, instead of sitting them up just for this reason??
Anyway, turned it on, no problem at all!!! Crossing my fingers it stays on
So, now I have 2 good things that happened....in ONE day!! LOL


----------



## Maverick2272

Now I have this image of a mouse perched in the back of your TV, sipping a cool one and watching cable, LOL. Glad it is working again, and that is pretty cool of his boss, I bet he will be on Cloud 9 for awhile!


----------



## texasgirl

Maverick2272 said:


> Now I have this image of a mouse perched in the back of your TV, sipping a cool one and watching cable, LOL. Glad it is working again, and that is pretty cool of his boss, I bet he will be on Cloud 9 for awhile!


 
Yeah, and spilled it on the circuit board!! LOL


----------



## suziquzie

Stacy you made me smile with your idea to have everyone stop to pray for Buck....
you are very sweet and don't deserve the blows you've had lately.


----------



## buckytom

texasgirl said:


> but, blew off the dust on the circuit boards, why in the world do they lay them down, instead of sitting them up just for this reason??


 

they catch mice better that way. 

and geez, squzie. with tears still in my eyes, i read your last statement as "stop praying for buck".
 i thought, "i know she had a sheltered childhood, but man, what a hard a$$. i'd better go stick a lego up my nose."


----------



## suziquzie

or you could stick it somewhere.....
oh yeah. family site.


----------



## Maverick2272

Put the legos back in the box and back away slowely....


----------



## luvs

my Mom & Dad & my kitties.


----------



## middie

Suzi and Maverick's posts just made me smile


----------



## LPBeier

Maverick2272 said:


> Now I have this image of a mouse perched in the back of your TV, sipping a cool one and watching cable, LOL. Glad it is working again, and that is pretty cool of his boss, I bet he will be on Cloud 9 for awhile!


 
LOL!!!!!  I have to tell you I have a morbid fear of anything rodent and we came home (to our old money pit house) from a week away to find traces of a party thrown by a bunch of furry little creatures.

DH is a computer tech/programmer (or he was) and had old computersall over the house.  Two were being used to raise up an old consul TV, others were lined up by the front door waiting to be have something done with them.  And there were three in our office closet.  Well, months after we had realized we were infested with critters, DH was pulling out these computers from the closet and noticed that a rodent was inside one of the empty bays.  He told me to go into the bedroom and shut the door (didn't need me screaming) and took the machine out into the snowy back yard.  Then came back and told me what he found....a real live "computer mouse"!


----------



## redkitty

My friends here in Bristol made me smile big last night at my going away dinner in Bath.  It was a lovely evening in a lovely town with lovely friends.


----------



## LadyCook61

My oldest son and his wife came over for about half hour , to wish my hubby (his step father) Happy Father's day and they brought him banana cream pie.


----------



## texasgirl

Jr finally won again!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## LPBeier

My Dad and border are both diabetics.  I tried this new recipe for a rustic fruit tart where the filling and pastry both use Splenda.  I took it out to my dad's and brought some back for the border.  I wasn't all that happy with it because the fruit lost all of it's juices (fresh strawberries and blackberries). 

But the two of them had huge smiles on their faces as they ate firsts and seconds!  I love to be able to feed people things they normally can't have but love!


----------



## luvs

my Dad rang me & said to put channel 57 on. 'twas my beloved golden girls getting an award! sophia (estelle getty) isn't so well, so she didn't join them on stage, 'cept she looked like she was with them at thier table.


----------



## texasgirl

Seeing that they moved Buck to another hospital and knowing that our prayers and energy is helping him!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

My son Nick called me this afternoon just to give me a pep talk about sticking to my new exercise program. He's the son I used to sit and drink coffee with every morning when Fisher was a newborn and I wasn't getting any sleep. He made sure to schedule his classes for the afternoon so we could have that time and I could get a shower while he watched the baby. I really miss him living here.


----------



## LPBeier

Terry, that is so great that he called to give you encouragement and that you have those memories.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

LPBeier said:


> Terry, that is so great that he called to give you encouragement and that you have those memories.


I know - I'm so lucky. Actually, if you met Nick, you'd be laughing non-stop. He's so funny with a edgy, twisted sense of humor. He's got a heart of gold though and I just adore him.


----------



## kadesma

Having Cade come spend an hour after school today..His so sweet, DH and i were talking about Katie and Buck and all of you..DH said how wonderful our members are and this little voice say's, yea ma, remember how much they loved you when you got sick?  He then told me how he cried then because he thought I was going to die..When he saw the notes that came from here, he said it made him feel better..He is very special to me and so I'm smiling..
I also have a very large smile because of all of YOU..You all are so special, loving and generous..You all make me proud to know you.
cj


----------



## luvs

kads, that's got my eyes crying! what love in Cade fer his 'ma!


----------



## LPBeier

I am so happy, I think my smile is a mile wide!  DD and her fiance have picked a wedding date and are having a wedding as individual as she is.  It will be in our local park and will be followed by a BBQ right there.  I have been given 3 very important roles.  1) I am making the wedding cake.  2) DH and I are organizing the food.  And the most important one.....3) her fiance has asked us to be HIS parents at the wedding because hers will be there and he really doesn't have close family (very long story).  He has begun to call me Mama Laurie and I really feel a bond to him.  The icing on the cake to this smile is that he informed DD that she will be our DIL because he is our son!!!!!

You just can't pick 'em better than that!


----------



## Maverick2272

Very cool Laurie! And simular to what we did. Her mom made a wedding cake, her dad made faces, and I made burgers and brats on the grill!! LOL.


----------



## LPBeier

We got married in DH's back yard under an apple tree. We decided at 10 in the morning that we were going to do it and called my sister and DH's best friend. They said they could make it. The marriage commissioner said she could fit us in at 5:30. So we went to the Safeway store, bought a bouquet of daisies and other flowers that would not make me sneeze, some steaks, salad fixings, mushrooms and french bread. My sister brought a cheesecake and a beautiful footed cake plate which was our wedding present. We dressed, had the ceremony, and when the commissioner left we had a BBQ. It was just an incredible day.....except for when we had to tell DH's family we did it without them....


----------



## pdswife

Bet the telling wasn't any fun!!!!

But, the wedding sounds perfect.


----------



## Maverick2272

That's sounds fun actually. And don't worry, we did it without my family either. We did call them, they just said 'thats nice have fun'. And like I said DW's dad gave me the evil eye the whole time, LOL.
But we didn't care, we had fun!


----------



## LPBeier

My Dad was totally fine with us eloping.....almost told us we would be better off.  And it only took DH's Mom 6 years to acknowledge our anniversary so there were no hard feelings there LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol!  I think weddings should be what the bride and groom want and need...


----------



## Maverick2272

As a groom I agree, as a father I say it should be all about me!! LOL.


----------



## AMSeccia

My daughter became close friends with a foreign exchange student from Thailand this year, and she flew out for home today.  Several of them were at the airport at 6 am this morning to see her off.  They are all so happy and carefree in the pictures, so they made me smile.  And of course I'm proud of my baby!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

driving through Taos New Mexico yesterday and talking about a certain singer who's shirt I was wearing in a restaurant.  a man and his wife came to me and started talking, brought back memories and made us all smile.


----------



## babetoo

haven't smiled much the last two or three days. but Saphellae good news about graduation and new job, really did the trick. 

always makes me smile to see young people at the beginning of their adventure together. 

all the best you two.

babe


----------



## LEFSElover

I smiled today at hope, something as simple as hope

{{{{{{{{{{{{K&B}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## expatgirl

A friend that I haven't heard from in 5 years called me up today and sang "Happy Birthday"---I was so thrilled and touched.......we chatted for hours catching up on each other's lives.....I can't believe that she even remembered after all of these years........


----------



## Maverick2272

It's your birthday today?


----------



## expatgirl

yes----54 and hanging in there


----------



## pdswife

Happppy birthday to Expatgirl!!!!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272

Well happy birthday! (was there a birthday thread for you?)


----------



## expatgirl

I have no idea---I'd rather all the best wishes go to Katie and Buck......that would be the best birthday present and I think that's where everyone's minds are anyway.........I know mine is......thanks so much pdswife and Maverick.......I appreciate it


----------



## MexicoKaren

Lots of smiles with my visiting kids today, but Katie and Buck are always in the back of my mind. Kids went to a local Splash! Waterpark today and had a great time. Tonight, I cooked all of Jeff's favorite things for dinner - fried chicken, potato salad, corn, watermelon, pound cake with berries and whipped cream. And he did all the dishes! What a great kid I raised. He has such a beautiful family and I'm so proud of him.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I have been babysitting my grandson Josh (age 6) and we have been playing alot of games. Trouble, Sorry, Memory Game and lots of card games. Well, today that little guy beat me at just about everything. He just got done beating me at Crazy Eights and he jumps up, throws his arms up and says, WOW, grandma, this is my lucky day and I've never had one before.


----------



## stassie

JoAnn L. said:


> He just got done beating me at Crazy Eights and he jumps up, throws his arms up and says, WOW, grandma, this is my lucky day and I've never had one before.


 
Awww..... 

What a cutie.


----------



## MexicoKaren

*Find herself?*

Oh man, I thought that was a 70's thing - "finding yourself." I can't tell you how many of my contemporaries did that. I was already a single mom by that time (having left for more legitimate reasons like abuse and alcoholism) and tried to tell them that the grass is not always greener on the other side of the fence. I'm so sorry his momma left - I hope it works out, JoAnn. In the meantime, he will always remember that his grandma was part of his very first  "lucky day." He sounds like a great kid. He's lucky to have a wonderful grandma.


----------



## Maverick2272

Finding herself, she should find herself in court explaining herself and opening her wallet!
The only thing worse than that is hearing a father say "but she gets me better than you do!" to his wife explaining his 20 something girlfriend he is leaving her for!!
Selfishness is selfishness.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Maverick2272 said:


> The only thing worse than that is hearing a father say "but she gets me better than you do!" to his wife explaining his 20 something girlfriend he is leaving her for!!


Are you sure you're a guy??? Because if you are, you just got my vote for husband of the year!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Joann,
way to go gramms..That little guy needs you now..To bad mommy didn't find herself before that beautiful little guy was born..He has this Ma's hugs and wishes for more lucky days.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

How sad and how cute!  You're lucky to have him Joann


----------



## Fisher's Mom

JoAnn L. said:


> This little guy has been going through a lot lately. His mother decided after 8 years of marriage that she wanted to "find herself" and left about 3 weeks ago. It has been so hard on Josh. He said today that everytime he says her name he crys. Thank God he has a wonderful daddy and all of us.


Oh no, JoAnn! This must break your heart. What can you say to a little guy who wants to know why his Mommy left? Thank God he has your warm and gentle love to help him through this. And I sure hope mom finds whatever she's looking for soon so this child doesn't have to cry much longer.


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> I haven't cried about this until just now. Just hearing you guys, I don't know what to say. I means a lot. Thanks. JoAnn


Don't cry sweetie..You are doing something wonderful, smile you deserve it and so does that little guy.
kades


----------



## Maverick2272

Fisher's Mom said:


> Are you sure you're a guy??? Because if you are, you just got my vote for husband of the year!!!!



I can go check if you want....

I just hate what it does to the kids. Once a couple has kids, they really do need to start thinking of those kids first. It's not to say they should loose themselves in being parents, there is a balance, but when push comes to shove the kids come first.
The kids didn't choose to be born, we chose to have them...


----------



## love2"Q"

do not understand how a "parent" could do that ...
good on you JoAnn ... you made me smile ..


----------



## expatgirl

Guess who your grandson is going to remember????  It'll be you and you'll be the one he dreams about......Mom can go find herself over the rainbow but he won't have dreams about her...........how can you leave your baby?  Sorry, it's none of my business.......just glad that you're there to take care of him.....your son must be hurting, too......they're lucky to have you.......way lucky.............


----------



## love2"Q"

another thing that made me smile ..
got my A/C fixed for nothing but a favor 
in return from the HVAC guy my company uses ..


----------



## expatgirl

ok, ignorance is bliss.....what;s a HVAC guy?  I guess that AC stands for that there thing that turns us back into humans when it's hot as hades but what does the HV stand for?


----------



## knight76

It was my daughters birthday on the 22/06 and she turned 2. She is such a cutey, just watching her play with her toys and opening her presants makes me smile.

She is gorgeous, and full of life.


----------



## stassie

It's clouding over. My DH desperately needs it to rain for some of his research... here's hoping. That would make me smile.


----------



## expatgirl

oh, my, is that the two of you?????  What a beautiful photo.........


----------



## Maverick2272

Heating, Ventilating, Air Conditioning.


----------



## expatgirl

thanks, Mav, I really have always been nosy......


----------



## LEFSElover

talking to the heart kids mother this evening.
had to run home, butter, ice cream, milk in car while I bathed my mother.
so couldn't stop to see him but tomorrow is some kind of a big day for him, doctor apt at UCLA which they've been waiting for.
she said he's super!


----------



## kadesma

Just got a call from my blue eyed angel faced boy asking if he could come make cookies tomorrow..and could he please bring his sister..Pretty smart of his mommy HUH?  This should be fun it will be his first time with the beaters!!
kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover

kadesma said:


> Just got a call from my blue eyed angel faced boy asking if he could come make cookies tomorrow..and could he please bring his sister..Pretty smart of his mommy HUH? This should be fun it will be his first time with the beaters!!
> kadesma


 Ok Kades, hope you have a splatter guard kiss those baby's for all of us


----------



## MexicoKaren

Enjoy, Kades - should be a fun day! Hope he is also good at cleanup...


----------



## suziquzie

Went to the grocery store with only my youngest...
Came home and the boys were waiting on the front step for me.  
(It's only because they knew I had food I'll bet, but still cute!!)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

suziquzie said:


> Went to the grocery store with only my youngest...
> Came home and the boys were waiting on the front step for me.
> (It's only because they knew I had food I'll bet, but still cute!!)


Awww Suzie, that just put the cutest picture in my head!


----------



## suziquzie

Thanks! 
If I can get them to sit I'll take an actual pic of it for ya!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I would love that!!!! I love pics!


----------



## pot clanger

Am thankful for the important reminder this thread brings....  to focus on the positive, when things are "difficult,"  can be a challenge...  it's good to know inspiration can sometimes be only a click away if I need it...

The last thing that made me smile was my Australian Shepherd, Tessa coming onto the bed this morning and rolling over to "give me belly."  She has the cleanest, whitest belly, her fur is like angel hair - she never smells funny and it's rare that she lets herself be this vulnerable.  She's a rescue and has all sorts of issues, but is sooo sweet when she "visits" on the bed - also, she "talks" a bit - kind of graons/growls a little bit - such a big oaf!  Thanks for letting me share....


----------



## pot clanger

That was "grOans" - always the editor in me!


----------



## luvs

LEFSE gave me a grin with a post she made earlier.


----------



## LEFSElover

luvs said:


> LEFSE gave me a grin with a post she made earlier.


oh thanks Luvs, I just love the idea of being a smilemaker
oh and by the way, you just made me smile


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pot clanger said:


> The last thing that made me smile was my Australian Shepherd, Tessa coming onto the bed this morning and rolling over to "give me belly."  She has the cleanest, whitest belly, her fur is like angel hair - she never smells funny and it's rare that she lets herself be this vulnerable.  She's a rescue and has all sorts of issues, but is sooo sweet when she "visits" on the bed - also, she "talks" a bit - kind of graons/growls a little bit - such a big oaf!  Thanks for letting me share....


She sounds so sweet. I have an Australian cattle dog/mix who lives to "give me belly", too. She was a grown stray and I was just "babysitting" til my daughter could find her a home but you know how that goes... She was instantly a member of the family - patient with my then 3 year old, respectful of the cats, playful with other dogs, and my self-appointed guardian. I can't believe how lucky we were to get her! Sounds like you found her sister, pot clanger.


----------



## babetoo

i have not been in a smiling mood , i am still sad about buck and kate.i am old enough, lol. to know this will pass. babe


----------



## kadesma

LEFSElover said:


> Ok Kades, hope you have a splatter guard kiss those baby's for all of us


Didn't need a splatter guard, Ethan donned his apron I made him, got the chair and a spoon and had a ball..He really did well today and just left for home proudly clutching a very large bag of cookies...Sister was a good girl she is into playing she is a dog...All went well and they are coming back tomorrow for an hour or so as mommy has an eye appointment..

Ahhh life is so good with baby hugs and kisses...
kades


----------



## kadesma

MexicoKaren said:


> Enjoy, Kades - should be a fun day! Hope he is also good at cleanup...


I had a wonderful day..Ethan didn't have to be asked to do anything, he put the egg shells in the garbage and the dirty bowl and spoons in the dishwasher all by himself..Wow was I surprised..He even folded up his little apron and out it in the pantry..A really good boy.
kades


----------



## LEFSElover

kadesma said:


> Ahhh life is so good with baby hugs and kisses...
> kades


now that's a 'duh' moment for sure.
I am in total agreement with you Kades


----------



## Barbara L

I was sitting, reading a book.  Cubbie (dog) was lying on the floor about a foot or two in front of me, sleeping.  Tony and Carlos (kittens) were playing nearby.  What made me smile was when Tony walked over and started sniffing Cubbie's feet and the tip of his tail.  Cubbie raised his head and looked at him, then he lay back down and went back to sleep.   
The kitties are not allowed outside, and they haven't tried yet, but they like to sit up on a box and bat at Cubbie's tail as he is on the way out the door!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

LEFSElover said:


> now that's a 'duh' moment for sure.
> I am in total agreement with you Kades


It sure is. Here I'll share some with you xoxoco
kades


----------



## luvs

Barbara L said:


> I was sitting, reading a book. Cubbie (dog) was lying on the floor about a foot or two in front of me, sleeping. Tony and Carlos (kittens) were playing nearby. What made me smile was when Tony walked over and started sniffing Cubbie's feet and the tip of his tail. Cubbie raised his head and looked at him, then he lay back down and went back to sleep.
> The kitties are not allowed outside, and they haven't tried yet, but they like to sit up on a box and bat at Cubbie's tail as he is on the way out the door!
> 
> Barbara


 

your babies sound so cute! sheesh, i miss my kitties. less than a year & we'll find a landlord who allows them.


----------



## LEFSElover

*regarding smile makers...*

Our next door neighbor has a cat, a boy cat, named Cooper.  He’s very lovely.  Real pretty colors, like a light beige/tan tabby.  Extra long, they should have name him StretchLimousine.  Anyway, we don’t have our cats anymore and often times when I go outside, Cooper is there, stretching out in the sunshine, talking, and wanting me to scruff his fur.  He‘s a stinker cause he‘ll let you pet or scruff him, but then he bites, little stink.
My husband told me that last weekend, while he was dying in the heat mowing the lawns, Cooper followed him around our whole yard, meowing and rolling around on the freshly mowed lawns.  With our two Siberians in the yard, it’s any wonder that Cooper is still alive after that.  While talking to Coopers’ owner last night [across our yards] Cooper was there again talking to his new owner, or so he thinks, my husband and the neighbor were laughing so hard about that, I heard them in my house.  Very sweet and any time my man smiles, I smile.


----------



## stassie

expatgirl said:


> oh, my, is that the two of you????? What a beautiful photo.........


 
If it was me you were asking, yep, my avvy is a pic of us. It was taken on our wedding day. 

It's my DH's birthday today - he hans't opened his presents yet, but I know we'll both smile when he does. I found him the t-shirt below. He's a keen flyfisherman, and doesn't enjoy the considerable amount of time he has to spend on the computer - so it suits him to a 'T'. 

It reads "Online and using the net", and has a pic of a flyfisherman.


----------



## texasgirl

Well, I got a phone call from old boss wanting me back. Offered me the same pay as asst mgr, but, I would get commission, which they have NEVER offered to asst's before and also, they will pay 100% of insurance for me.
I am so ready to just go back! I didn't like being manager where everthing was on me, but, I didn't mind being asst mgr at all! Plus, I will be able to move around to all 3 facilities. I won't have Saturdays off anymore, it would be back to 5 days a week, Sunday and one day during the week, BUT, no getting up at 4:30am and I got bored on Saturdays all by myself!!LOL  Now, what would you do??


----------



## MexicoKaren

Full insurance sounds very good, Stacy! That's worth alot. Sounds like an answered prayer? Congratulations!


----------



## texasgirl

MexicoKaren said:


> Full insurance sounds very good, Stacy! That's worth alot. Sounds like an answered prayer? Congratulations!


 
That's what I thought too. The insurance alone is worth it, as long as they do it!!


----------



## knight76

texasgirl said:


> Well, I got a phone call from old boss wanting me back. Offered me the same pay as asst mgr, but, I would get commission, which they have NEVER offered to asst's before and also, they will pay 100% of insurance for me.
> I am so ready to just go back! I didn't like being manager where everthing was on me, but, I didn't mind being asst mgr at all! Plus, I will be able to move around to all 3 facilities. I won't have Saturdays off anymore, it would be back to 5 days a week, Sunday and one day during the week, BUT, no getting up at 4:30am and I got bored on Saturdays all by myself!!LOL  Now, what would you do??



It sounds like you have already made up your mind about this, and why not. Getting paid commission for the first time as asst man + having 100% insurance paid for must be like a dream.

You get the freedom to move around between facilities so boredom shouldnt be a problem.

I reckon go for it. Sounds like one of them too good to be true offers.


----------



## texasgirl

I just don't know if I'll be making a mistake or not. me and dh talked last night, or at least, I rambled,lol. he said, you know, your talking about both jobs and the only good thing you have said about your job now is the 3 days off.
new job - 4 - 10 hour days and fri, sat, sun off
can't talk, unless job related
the graphics is basically words and boxes, no artistic stuff about it, sadly not what I wanted.
waking at 4:30am blah! but off at 5
the pay is good.
the stairs to my office, omg, 30 wooden steps that I have to go up and down on all day to go anywhere. it's killing my knee and him.
no customers to deal with.

old job- 5 - 8 hour days 
sunday and one day in the week off
pay is $1.25 less, but, 100% insurance
I can talk all I want
lots of walking so that i can lose this weight better. walking does not bother me in the least. stairs hurt right now.
when bored, can play games and get on internet.
i would be alone 2 days a week, not too thrilled about that one.
have to deal with customers, but, only a handful a week tick me off.

there is what i'm weighing.


----------



## knight76

texasgirl said:


> I just don't know if I'll be making a mistake or not. me and dh talked last night, or at least, I rambled,lol. he said, you know, your talking about both jobs and the only good thing you have said about your job now is the 3 days off.
> new job - 4 - 10 hour days and fri, sat, sun off
> can't talk, unless job related
> the graphics is basically words and boxes, no artistic stuff about it, sadly not what I wanted.
> waking at 4:30am blah! but off at 5
> the pay is good.
> the stairs to my office, omg, 30 wooden steps that I have to go up and down on all day to go anywhere. it's killing my knee and him.
> no customers to deal with.
> 
> old job- 5 - 8 hour days
> sunday and one day in the week off
> pay is $1.25 less, but, 100% insurance
> I can talk all I want
> lots of walking so that i can lose this weight better. walking does not bother me in the least. stairs hurt right now.
> when bored, can play games and get on internet.
> i would be alone 2 days a week, not too thrilled about that one.
> have to deal with customers, but, only a handful a week tick me off.
> 
> there is what i'm weighing.



Ok, my wife and I have had the misfortune, and fortune to have made some large decisions about our lives and careers and every time we have to make one we just weigh up the good vs the bad. Your decision has to be something you can live with, If there is something about the new job that you just can't live with then you have your answer.

I ALWAYS approach decisions as if money is not a factor, because at the end of the day, you can be paid whatever, but if you are not happy doing your job, or actually hate it, your general quality of life will suffer and no money is worth that.

You mention you will be alone for two days, does that mean away from your dh? Or just alone at work or something? I know I would not want to be away from my lovely wife for 1 day let alone several a week.

The best advice I have for anyone in this situation is, you can only make the decision based on the information at hand now. A lot of people bring too many what if scenarios to the table and most of them won't happen. Just look at the best points of each job, the worst points, see if there are any deal breakers, talk it over with dh and go for it one way or the other. I find going on walks of an evening and talking whilst walking helps the mind think clearly.

Just from what you have said to the forum about this opportunity:

pays slightly less but you get commission which should resolve that
only two days off and split days. - lifestyle minus
You can talk all you like - lifestyle plus
100% insurance, probably helps to close the gap on the less pay
lots of walking - lifestyle plus, 
can play games and surf net when bored - lifestyle plus
alone two days a week - lifestyle minus
Have to deal with customers - that is really up to you if this is deal breaker or not.

Are you looking at your old job back, as a lifestyle decision where you can improve your quality of life?

Edit - Whoops sorry for the long post.


----------



## B'sgirl

My computer is fixed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Good I was wndering where you've been!
How;s that baby?!?!?


----------



## pot clanger

Reading suzieqzie & pdswife's banter in "Answer a Question With A Question"

Y'all are *FUNNY*!


----------



## B'sgirl

suziquzie said:


> Good I was wndering where you've been!
> How;s that baby?!?!?



Thanks! She's doing great. 2 months old now and 12 lbs! The only problem is she randomly throws up every few days? I think she just is a bit uncoordinated with her swallowing sometimes. A perfect angel though, otherwise. She sleeps better than my toddler!


----------



## babetoo

went shopping with my granddaughter and my great granddaughter. she has mastered my first name and is calling me grandma donna. 

makes me smile no matter how gloomy i am. 

babe


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> went shopping with my granddaughter and my great granddaughter. she has mastered my first name and is calling me grandma donna.
> 
> makes me smile no matter how gloomy i am.
> 
> babe


Aren't they just the best medicine? Mine can get me up and doing with just a come on Ma
kades


----------



## expatgirl

B'sgirl said:


> Thanks! She's doing great. 2 months old now and 12 lbs! The only problem is she randomly throws up every few days? I think she just is a bit uncoordinated with her swallowing sometimes. A perfect angel though, otherwise. She sleeps better than my toddler!



my daughter did the same thing, B's Girl.......pediatrician, Dr.  Mac, blamed it on an underdeveloped swallowing reflex and calmed me down by saying not to worry that she'd outgrow it, she'd nurse and then occasionally upchuck quite a bit.....he wasn't worried as she was gaining weight.......gaining weight concerns the doctors the most if you have't noticed.....always have a weight and height chart to plot on........ and later on when you tell them your kid refuses to eat most foods (usually age 2 and 3) they weigh the little boogers and they look at you and patiently comment .......well, they are getting their calories from the air......stop worrying.........


----------



## kadesma

My last one was a handfull that poor little girl...I'd feed her     ,burp her and the fun would begin, she would spit up and at times it looked as if she up chucked every bit of what she ate and this would go one til I was fixing the next bottle..I bugged the doc so much he made me an appointment with a specialist..This doc had 8 kids, walked into the room looked her over said her weight was fine and she was bright as a penny and then watched as she did her thing..He then looked in her mouth said yep, she is just like my littelest..once those teeth come in you watch all this will stop...it did, she now has 2 kids and teaches school Have baby looked at and relax, she looks healthy and is beautiful..just enjoy her.
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

You got it, Kadesma.............as long as those bundles of joy (until they hit their teens and then they are bundles of other stuff) are gaining weight most docs don't get overly concerned with some vomiting......comes with the territory though it's distressing to go thru it as a new mom.........now if it's continuous  and projectile like shooring off a rocket you might be looking at a hiatus hernia (spelling might be off on that one and yes, they will upchuck a lot but it's easily corrected)and doctors will suspect it cause the wee one is not gaining enough weight.....so Kadesma is spot on enjoy your daughter and just have a bag of fresh diapers and urp bags to wrap them in handy


----------



## homecook

My two grandsons fighting to sit on my lap yesterday and they knocked me to the floor! They are 4 and 7 and always make me smile!
My Dh telling me to stay home yesterday and he would go visit my mother at the ***'t living so I could get things done for our ds' graduation party Sunday. He's a keeper!

Barb


----------



## B'sgirl

Thanks all you moms/grandmas! Yesterday the pedi said he has no idea why she throws up, but she weighs 12 lbs so not to worry. But here's what really made me smile: she slept through the night for the first time last night!Granted she had immunizations yesterday and as a result, Tylenol before bed. But still, it's a breakthrough.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Good girl! I've learned through all the kids that if your baby is gaining weight, acts bright and observant, and has plenty of wet diapers, all is well. Some babies are just pukers. Thankfully, it almost always disappears completely by 7-8 months at the latest. BTW, she is adorable!!! What a big smile! A happy baby is one of the greatest joys in life.


----------



## suziquzie

Mine were all barfers. By the 3rd one I figured out not to even be NEAR them without a spit rag! 
Had no clue how they got so chubby, maybe the calories cameout before the milk came up???? 
The first baby looked like the Michelin man at 6 months..... I should find that pic....


----------



## expatgirl

suziquzie said:


> Mine were all barfers. By the 3rd one I figured out not to even be NEAR them without a spit rag!
> Had no clue how they got so chubby, maybe the calories cameout before the milk came up????
> The first baby looked like the Michelin man at 6 months..... I should find that pic....



Barfers and snarfers, eh???


Jest kidding.....saw the pic of  Miss Smiling Lego Girl  when you were still trying to fish it out and she didn't look like she was emaciated........must be all those  Legos.......sorry you know that we tease those we love.......


----------



## suziquzie

LOL it's all good I'm proud to be the owner of the butt of a very long-standing joke!!!!


----------



## Maverick2272

Katie spoiled me. Very quiet child, loved to explore but barely cried. And to get her to sleep I just held her. And anything that went down stayed down, although it did come out the other end LOL.
I am glad I don't have to change diapers anymore!
Mitch was angry all the time, didn't get much sleep until he was about 18 months old and he started calming down some. He was very fussy with his formula. But man could he crawl, fast as lightening had to stay on top of him at all times.
Abby was another snarfer, if it went down it didn't come back up! She wasn't angry like Mitch, but very active and man could she scoot across the floor, quick to start walking and doors had no powers over her, they didn't even slow her down much!
Have to watch her like a hawk as well, quite the climber and explorer.


----------



## Maverick2272

suziquzie said:


> LOL it's all good I'm proud to be the owner of the butt of a very long-standing joke!!!!



I am just waiting for Lego to get ahold of this and come out with a new improved nose proof Lego block!


----------



## expatgirl

B'sgirl said:


> Thanks all you moms/grandmas! Yesterday the pedi said he has no idea why she throws up, but she weighs 12 lbs so not to worry. But here's what really made me smile: she slept through the night for the first time last night!Granted she had immunizations yesterday and as a result, Tylenol before bed. But still, it's a breakthrough.




Yipppee for you, B's Girl!!!!  Sleeping thru the night?????......bring on the Tylenol toddies..........jest kidding.......but 2 months is about the age that sleeping thru the night occurs on a regular basis and  glad to hear that your doctor is not concerned.........hope that she keeps up the good job......my daugher probably urped until she was about 3-4 months so please don't worry unless she's not gaining weight and your Dr. will tell you that..........just keep those urp diapers nearby..........later you can use them to waltz around the room with your favorite canister of Endust........


----------



## suziquzie

Buck had some posted for me in gues the pic once..... 
man he was funny!


----------



## expatgirl

yep, Buck, kept me tickled like you do, SQ.........!!!


----------



## expatgirl

and by the way, Lego Girl is a classic around here and you will never get around it until she graduates from Harvard!!!


----------



## pdswife

I just realized that there are only FIVE more days until we go to Mexico again!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Sweet!!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Very!!!!    This time I'm even letting Paulie come with me


----------



## buckytom

a visit from lefse!

first of all, she's a complete knock out, as well as being a super kind and loving person. we talked for hours (mostly about yous guys). 

btw, did i mention she's gorgeous?


----------



## Maverick2272

Aint yous a married man??? LOL hope you didn't say anything bad bout us or I'm calling Marge!!


----------



## buckytom

yup. 

lol, actually, when we weren't talking about you mav, we were looking at pics of my wife and son.

we had a blast. i hope the next time she comes here, we can get out for a bite to eat.


----------



## Maverick2272

jeez now I'm gonna be paranoid for days..

Glad you guys had a good time, one of these days we will get one set up for those of us in the Midwest...


----------



## buckytom

if i can, i'll be there with bells on.


----------



## luvs

awww, that's awesome you got to meet lese, bucky!


----------



## luvs

i was so worried, my Mum said my kitty was hissing & wouldn't eat, & _her _kitty she thought was too elderly & was gonna pass!
i prayed. plenty.
well, here, they've fleas!
oz needed fluids & his kidneys were failing, & they both need atvantage. we've given those kitties atvantage fer years, 'though you can't miss a month!
ozzy goes monday fer more fluids.
i'm so relieved it's fleas & not something like feline leukemia.


----------



## suziquzie

well i dont go any further north than i already am.... lets keep that in mind.


----------



## pdswife

We should all meet in Seattle!  *on a sunny day*


----------



## cara

pdswife said:


> We should all meet in Seattle!  **on a sunny day**



is this possible?


----------



## pdswife

You should see it today!  BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## cara

I always thought it always rains there.. my BIL told me so, he spent some weeks in that area... ;o)


----------



## pdswife

It rains A LOT.. but when it's nice it's really really nice...


----------



## cara

well, mybe one day I will come and see ;o)


----------



## pdswife

I wish you would!


----------



## cara

I can't promise, but I hope one day I'll make you smile because I'll sit on your front porch ;o))


----------



## fahriye

I spoke to my sister on SKYPE this afternoon and we always have a great laugh talking about silly things. Of course our cat Tarcin always making me smile with his funny and wonderful ways.


----------



## MexicoKaren

pdswife said:
			
		

> I just realized that there are only FIVE more days until we go to Mexico again!!!!



Hooray - hope you have a wonderful trip..._mucho calor _down here right now, though.


----------



## Maverick2272

We are headed to Philly probably late July... I hear joisey aint too far away from there...


----------



## pdswife

MexicoKaren said:


> Hooray - hope you have a wonderful trip..._mucho calor _down here right now, though.


 


Hi!  Thanks!  We can't wait to get there.
After this winter it can't be toooo hot for me.


----------



## expatgirl

hubby told me it was 60 F in KZ......I'm dying of the heat and humidity in Houston......supposed to leave on Tuesday..........hope so.......I'm ready to put on a jacket again!!!


----------



## texasgirl

expatgirl said:


> hubby told me it was 60 F in KZ......I'm dying of the heat and humidity in Houston......supposed to leave on Tuesday..........hope so.......I'm ready to put on a jacket again!!!


 
You just got here and your wanting to go back again??


----------



## LEFSElover

*Smiles come in lots of forms.*
*For me now and today, it was coming home.*
*Then having my love walk in the door after work.*

*Yesterday it came in different forms too. I dined with a favorite girlfriend at her favorite restaurant in Little Italy, she ate her specialty and I ate mine, we gabbed, talked and adored just being with present company.*

*Most fun part of my day*[and I smiled so much I felt like my face would crack] was sitting with BuckyTom in his work place and talking with him for many hours on end. He showed me his office et al, we talked tons, laughed often, enjoyed each other and mostly, finally got to meet this special man in person. I am blessed and the smiles are continuing just thinking of the few times we both teared up yesterday.
Friends, very special friends are just that, special.

Thank you {{{Mr. BuckyTom}}}


----------



## pdswife

Sounds like the perfect day Lefselover!  I'm glad you got the chance to meet Bucky!!!


----------



## Maverick2272

Yes, sometimes BT makes me cry too..

Just kidding, sounds like you had a wonderful time!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hey, how come Lefse gets to meet Bucky???

Just kidding - I hope we all get to meet him one day.


----------



## buckytom

i'll make sure i have my depends on that day, f-mom. 



(how can you not cry about gw's pancakes, or the loss of buck?)


----------



## MexicoKaren

So here I am, stuck down here in Mexico....when are you guys gonna put together a road trip and come down and see me???


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

What was that about my pancakes.   I know you meant that they are like sitting at music that is so well done, it moves you to tears.  That is what you meant to say, now wasn't it, hmmmmm?  Just remember who brought you into this world mister.  I could meet your mom.  And I have special cullinary treats to sway mothers to my side.  Muhwahahaha.

 As far as things to make me smile, a perfect day with my DW
 When I prepare something she really enjoys
 When I get to see or talk to any of my kids
 When I get to do something special for or with them
 When I'm at church
 When I'm with good people, those who try to be selfless, and who truly care about others
 When I'm on DC
 When I crack an especially difficult problem at work
 When my boss goes on vacation and is out of the office
 When I go on vacation and am out of the office
 When I get to talk to Bucky on the phone (all kidding aside, we be buds)
 When I get to meet freind, especially if I haven't seen them for awhile

 Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom

Goodweed of the North said:


> When I get to talk to Bucky on the phone (all kidding aside, we be buds)


 

we certainly be.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Hey, how come Goodweed gets to talk to BT on the phone??? Man, I am really out of the loop here!


----------



## buckytom

see the buds thing.

gw and i are nearly twins seperated at birth.

umm, and 10 years. (you thought your labors were tough). 

but we do share the same birthday. and we're strangely alike more than anyone i've ever met. (ok, gw is much more strange, but you get the idea...)


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Ohhhhh, that explains so much.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I may indeed be stranger that good old Bucky (and that's a highly speculative statement), but I'm better looking.  In fact, he has aspirations of one day looking like me.  I heard he's even consulted a plastic surgeon to get his face changed.  He has pictures of me tacked up in his bedroom, all over the place.  His DW is always asking him, "Now why can't you look like G.W.?

Poor B.T.  He has G.W. envy.  I feel so sorry for him.  But it is what it is.

Hey BT;  Didja see the lyrics I wrote for you on the "Looking for Mary" thread?

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## buckytom

i was just posting them on my wall.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Goodweed of the North said:


> Poor B.T.  He has G.W. envy.  I feel so sorry for him.  But it is what it is.
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 OMG, G.W. envy!!! I'm laughing so hard it's scaring my dog!


----------



## texasgirl

a message from BT on jobs!! Thanks you goof!!


----------



## pdswife

Bucky... always makes me laugh...even at 6:20 in the freaking morning!!!!  And NObodies ever been able to do that!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

pdswife said:


> Bucky... always makes me laugh...even at 6:20 in the freaking morning!!!!  And NObodies ever been able to do that!!!!



Buckytom is definitely off the wall and a hoot!


----------



## LEFSElover

pdswife said:


> We should all meet in Seattle!  *on a sunny day*


You say when!  Bucky and I will no doubt make a gallant effort to be there.  I know I will!  Bucky, for all of you who haven't met him, is warm and sincere.  We have the same color eyes which is very odd, but we're both Norweegie decended so that makes it work.
We did do a lot of talking about the folks on here.  Both are proud to be part and parcel of this incredible group.  Only thing is, my eyes always get brighter in color when tears are close, and Bucky said a few things that of course, created a welling up.  That's a good thing though.  He is as he is because his heart is very soft.  Same as mine.  We are in fact, well, he knows the saying I use regarding him.  It's pretty special........thank you for your kind thoughts, thank you very much....................I'm blessed BT.........you made me smile worthy.......


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LEFSElover said:


> You say when! Bucky and I will no doubt make a gallant effort to be there. I know I will! Bucky, for all of you who haven't met him, is warm and sincere. We have the same color eyes which is very odd, but we're both Norweegie decended so that makes it work.
> We did do a lot of talking about the folks on here. Both are proud to be part and parcel of this incredible group. Only thing is, my eyes always get brighter in color when tears are close, and Bucky said a few things that of course, created a welling up. That's a good thing though. He is as he is because his heart is very soft. Same as mine. We are in fact, well, he knows the saying I use regarding him. It's pretty special........thank you for your kind thoughts, thank you very much....................I'm blessed BT.........you made me smile worthy.......


 
Ahhh, that's sweet Lefe's.  Somebody other than his mother actually likes B.T., and has noticed that his heart is like his head.

Now that I've slammed him one more time, I gotta say that I know whatcha mean.  his attitude toward others, and especially his son make him a first rate guy in my book.  Just don't tell him that I said that.  As I've stated before, his head swells easily.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LEFSElover

Goodweed of the North said:


> Ahhh, that's sweet Lefe's. Somebody other than his mother actually likes B.T., and has noticed that his heart is like his head.


guess who was one of the ones we sweetly discussed GWOTN?  Yeppers!  You


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LEFSElover said:


> guess who was one of the ones we sweetly discussed GWOTN? Yeppers! You


 
Lefse;  Don't take our bantering as us really bashing each other.  We throw verbal jabs, like a couple of freinds giving each other a poke in the ribs.  It's a competition thing, done knowing full well that we both respect each other immensely.  Sometimes, when freinds play, they play rough.  And sometimes we have to be reigned in a little.  And mostly, I will always qualify my silliness with a bit of real admiration for the goof, and he does the same with me.  We're jsut throwing snowballs at each other in cyberspace, hiding behind our trusty walls of words.  and besides, he started it.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LEFSElover

Goodweed of the North said:


> Lefse;  Don't take our bantering as us really bashing each other.


Oh gosh, I know better than that


----------



## kadesma

Cade and I out on the front lawn with red and blue paint and a white t-shirt...We took turns painting our palms first red then blue and putting them on the front and back of the shirt. When it dried we took a large brush and spattered the shirt front and back with speckles..When it dried,  under our prints  I put Me and Ma on the back US 2008 what fun we had.

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> Cade and I out on the front lawn with red and blue paint and a white t-shirt...We took turns painting our palms first red then blue and putting them on the front and back of the shirt. When it dried we took a large brush and spattered the shirt front and back with speckles..When it dried, under our prints I put Me and Ma on the back US 2008 what fun we had.
> 
> kadesma


 
That is awesome cj!! I hope I get a chance at things like that!!


----------



## pdswife

Such happy memories you are making for that little boy.
He's lucky to have you Kadesma!


----------



## buckytom

kads, that sounds like a lot of fun. it would be neat in a few years to get one of those shirts framed, as a gift.

and thank you everyone. i don't know what to say. i'm just so glad that lefse took the time out of her very busy schedule to come meet me since i couldn't even get out for a lunch break. a co-worker got injured on friday, so i was flying the network solo on saturday. so she came to me, and it made my weekend. thanks lefse. the blessings and smiless were all mine.


----------



## LEFSElover

Kades, you are one lucky lady and that little one is luckier still.  Sounds like an idea I'll be borrowing for my little ones next time I see them.  Now I just need to buy 5 little tiny t-shirts and 1 extra huge 1 too.  Already have the paints.  Thanks for sharing such a sweet story.

Buckster, life is too short not to take experiences and turn them into memories.  As I told you, I love memories.  Effort?  > To meet you, believe me, no effort, but total enjoyment.  Remember how we were talking about all of us DC'ers meeting up in one common place, wish it could somehow happen.  That would be great fun................


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Kades, your story took all of the rascallyness right out of me.  I used to do such fun things with my kids when they were children.  They were truly a blessing to me.  I am touched whenever a parent takes the time to truly have fun with their children.  That's one of the most important ways to let them know you love them.  Of course, proper discipline and order, and teaching them accountability are equally important.  But unfortunately, many adults forget how to play, or at least how to play at a child's level.  I am certain that you made Cade's day.  And in my book, that makes you someone special, a real cut above the rest.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Barbara L

Well, it wasn't the last thing, but since it happened as I was taking a bath, getting ready for bed at about 6:00 this morning, I couldn't tell you about it then!  lol

I was taking a bath, and as usual the kitties (who now both look like girls!  grrr) came over to watch and sniff the water.  I picked each of them up (separately, so I wouldn't drop one in!) and as I held each of them, I slowly dunked their tails in the water.  They didn't notice, and their tails got really wet.  When I put them down on the floor, they were okay until they both were "attacked" by long wet snakes!  They went berserk!  They were running in circles to get away from their wet tails--I thought they were going to fall over from dizziness, but they didn't!  It was so cute!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Goodweed of the North said:


> Kades, your story took all of the rascallyness right out of me.  I used to do such fun things with my kids when they were children.  They were truly a blessing to me.  I am touched whenever a parent takes the time to truly have fun with their children.  That's one of the most important ways to let them know you love them.  Of course, proper discipline and order, and teaching them accountability are equally important.  But unfortunately, many adults forget how to play, or at least how to play at a child's level.  I am certain that you made Cade's day.  And in my book, that makes you someone special, a real cut above the rest.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


Don't let that rascal stay away to long that is part of what makes you YOU..Playing with Cade, his brother Carson,cousins Ethan and Olivia is what keeps me going now GW..I can't watch them anymore like I use to so I set up special days for us to do things..So you see these babies  make MY day whenever they come to play..We are now learning to paint and next week we are going to be baking cookies..Thank you for your message, you've  made my day smile.  
kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61

Barbara L said:


> Well, it wasn't the last thing, but since it happened as I was taking a bath, getting ready for bed at about 6:00 this morning, I couldn't tell you about it then! lol
> 
> I was taking a bath, and as usual the kitties (who now both look like girls! grrr) came over to watch and sniff the water. I picked each of them up (separately, so I wouldn't drop one in!) and as I held each of them, I slowly dunked their tails in the water. They didn't notice, and their tails got really wet. When I put them down on the floor, they were okay until they both were "attacked" by long wet snakes! They went berserk! They were running in circles to get away from their wet tails--I thought they were going to fall over from dizziness, but they didn't! It was so cute!
> 
> Barbara


 

 I had to laugh , my kitten was just chasing his tail just now and he is not wet .


----------



## pdswife

Paulie brought me a Hershy bar with almonds!


----------



## texasgirl

Knowing that I'm off 4 days. These people feel bad that one of the paid holidays is on a Friday,which is our closed day anyway, so, they are closing Monday too and paying the ones with those benefits. I am not one since I have not been ther long enough anyway, but, I don't care. Does not bother me right now. I have 4 days to get my head together again. woohoo


----------



## pdswife

Stacy.. have you decided to stay there or are you going back to the old job??


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:


> Stacy.. have you decided to stay there or are you going back to the old job??


 
I am going back to the storage place. I may be making a mistake, but, nothing is permanent, right?


----------



## B'sgirl

I just noticed that the Venting thread has twice as many posts as this thread.  Do we really have so much more to vent about than smile about? Out of curiosity, what percentage of your life do you smile and what percentage do you need to vent?


----------



## Barbara L

B'sgirl said:


> I just noticed that the Venting thread has twice as many posts as this thread.  Do we really have so much more to vent about than smile about? Out of curiosity, what percentage of your life do you smile and what percentage do you need to vent?


I'm choosing to be optimistic and believe that vents just get more responses than smiles!

I know that I have a lot more to smile about than vent about, but we (including me) tend to be more vocal with problems.  It shouldn't be that way though.  Thanks for pointing this out!

Barbara


----------



## luvs

i was fretting 'bout being without more than to just pay my debts, & i looked in my little purse that i keep junk in, & don't you know i found 5 $20's & lotsa 5's & 1's!!!


----------



## Saphellae

Thats awesome Luvs, I love when that happens! Like in a winter coat that you haven't worn in a year and you discover a 20 in it.. lol


----------



## Saphellae

Nick's sister is coming home!  She's been away for something like 5 years, living in London England with her girlfriend. She just broke up with her a few months ago and is on the plane today! Can't wait to finally meet her, and Nick is really excited to see her too.  Of course, so is their Mom and other brother!!  I'm going to bake her a cake that says "Welcome Home Rosie" on it. Chocolate and pb icing.. Mmmmmmm lol


----------



## luvs

yeah, saphellae!


----------



## B'sgirl

luvs said:


> i was fretting 'bout being without more than to just pay my debts, & i looked in my little purse that i junk in, & don't you know i found 5 $20's & lotsa 5's & 1's!!!



Woo-hoo! I love it when that happens!

The last thing that made me smile was that my baby laughed for the first time AND slept through the night this weekend!


----------



## pdswife

Octopus in garlic sauce and
two for one pina coladas!


----------



## luvs

yeah fer your new baby, B. cool. mommy got a nights sleep! & i cannot wait to be a Mommy & see my baby laugh!


----------



## texasgirl

I got the first and the biggest!!!


----------



## Saphellae

Found out it was Chocolate Day today!!!!!!!!!!

Now I have an excuse to raid the cupboard where I keep the Toblerones for fondue....


----------



## B'sgirl

Nice one, Stacy!


----------



## Maverick2272

texasgirl said:


> I got the first and the biggest!!!



Sweeeeeettt!! Any plans on how your gonna cook him up?


----------



## babetoo

when mixing up my daughter's bday cake earlier, i smiled. it made me remember all the cakes i have made for her over the years. and she still wants yellow cake with chocolate frosting. she and granddaughters will be here noon tomorrow for bday celebration. mine as well as hers.

babe


----------



## texasgirl

Thank you b'sgirl
Mav, gonna fry up the filets. 
Babe, believe me, your cakes will never be forgotten by your daughter either. I missed that and the first phone call of the day from my momma! My mom used to make mine and my sisters favs, mississippi mud for me and 2 others, german chocolate for the 3rd. She died one month before my 24th. What your doing is very much appreciated, I promise you!!


----------



## deelady

My one year old  getting potty trained! Its only her second day and she is already a pro, mastered #1's and #2's.....lol is that TMI?


----------



## expatgirl

oh, it's been my experience that girls master this rite of passage far quicker than boys........they don't mind dragging a load behind them.........sorry.........here comes the storm.........jest kidding, guys............


----------



## B'sgirl

That is truly amazing, Deelady! And expat, you are so right. My little son runs away if I try and change his diaper and my daughter has a fit the second she is done going and stops crying the second her dirty diaper is off. They are 18 months apart but I think I'll end up potty training them at the same time!


----------



## deelady

Wouln't it be great if we could start the potty traing process while they are still in the womb! Like read a potty training book to our stomachs at night so that way when they are born they got it down and can skip the whole diaper stage!


----------



## GrantsKat

YAY for potty training!! lol esp at one, my sons have no interest and they are 2 & 3, my 5 yr old waited until he was almost 3 before he would even consider itIts definitely a "boy" thing


----------



## Barb L.

deelady said:


> My one year old  getting potty trained! Its only her second day and she is already a pro, mastered #1's and #2's.....lol is that TMI?



Wow -  lol, mine was just walking !!!  Thought he did good at two - !!


----------



## babetoo

GrantsKat said:


> YAY for potty training!! lol esp at one, my sons have no interest and they are 2 & 3, my 5 yr old waited until he was almost 3 before he would even consider itIts definitely a "boy" thing


 

my son was what i thought late in getting the drift. i had training pants on him and he was going on three. he would go in his pants and then come in house and change them. course he just left the dirty ones any old place. 

daughter did both herself at about 18 months. i think boys get it, they just don't care.lol

babe


----------



## GrantsKat

I agree completely Babe!
My boys know when they need a diaper change, they even bring me the wipes a clean diaper, but when I talk to them about going on the "potty" they say "no I dont want to go on the potty, I want to go in my diaper!" lol
the male species sure does start early with their stubbornness


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Yep, it's definitely a boy thing. I had 2 that flat out told me they were _never_ going to go potty! And one of them _hated_ a dirty diaper - the minute he was finished he'd be at my side telling me he needed a diaper change. I finally was exasperated and told him it was fine if he never used the potty but I was never going to change his diaper again. It took about 30 minutes of a dirty diaper before he couldn't stand it anymore (he was 3) and he finally said told me in his meanest voice "OK, I will use the potty but I'm _never_ going to like it." And he honestly never had an accident. Obviously he could have been trained long before so I felt very foolish for not pushing it sooner!


----------



## deelady

well I'm actually a pre-school teacher and it is very true, girls seemed to catch on alot earlier than the boys, but the ages were always so varied. I would have parent coming to me concered on if their child was "normal" and I would have the hardest time convincing them that everyone is different, when they are ready...they will! Pushing sometimes will just make it take longer but encouraging never hurts you just have to know the difference between the two.
Fisher's Mom...I think what you did was brilliant! Very funny!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

You are right, of course, deelady. That's why I waited so long to press the issue - I was worried I could screw him up _for life_ if the timing wasn't right.


----------



## luvs

i agree it's a male issue. my brother is 17 months older than me, & he was wearing diapers while i was already potty-trained! so my Mom was diaperiing her pre-schooler instead of her toddler.


----------



## Saphellae

My background check finally went through for the financial company that hired me, so I am starting tomorrow!

I'm driving back to Ontario tonight after I shower and eat and finish packing, and will be staying at my parents house until Friday, coming back to Montreal for the weekend, and doing it all over again lol... And I move into my new apartment on Aug 1st.

WOO for working after 6 months of unemployment!!!!!!!


----------



## deelady

Congrats, congrats!


----------



## Maverick2272

Congrats!! You fooled them... er.. I mean we all knew you would pass!


----------



## babetoo

good for you. hope all goes well.

babe


----------



## expatgirl

deelady said:


> Wouln't it be great if we could start the potty traing process while they are still in the womb! Like read a potty training book to our stomachs at night so that way when they are born they got it down and can skip the whole diaper stage!



oh, no, deelady, you are and others are not going to get off that luckily....I grew up without a computer until my late 20's but noone is going to get out of changing diapers....it's a rite of passage........


----------



## buckytom

last night, my wife and i spent a good 20 minutes lecturing our son about cleaning up his toys every night, before going to bed.

then, as we were putting him to bed, my wife mentioned that her carpal tunnel syndrome (in both wrists) was acting up, and we should think about getting a cleaning lady, especially if we want to sell the house.

i concurred, so my wife asked my son if he'd like to help interview cleaning ladies in the upcoming days. we'll ask if they clean floors, and bathrooms, and such. he excitedly agreed to help, and then quite logically exclaimed, "and we'll ask them to clean up my toys!!!!" 
when we stopped laughing, my wife retorted that he will continue to clean up his toys, so the cleaning lady can vacuum the floors without sucking up a toy.

so, he thought hard for a second, then started rubbing his wrists, saying "oh boy, mom. my wrists really hurt. i fell down and hurt them, and now i'll have to get a cleaning lady to pick up my toys..."

i laughed all night at my little scammer.


----------



## suziquzie

hmmm the apple sure doesn't fall far from the tree does it BT?


----------



## B'sgirl

That is hilarious, BT! Thanks for the laugh!

My smile is...Abbie slept through the night again!!!!!


----------



## Cooper'sMom

It is still early here and the first thing that made me smile this morning is getting an email from a girl I thought only like this one person to talk to. I found her really nice and I'd love to be friends with her but I kept quiet. This morning I got an email from her and it made me smile to know that I am appreciated no matter if she hasn't said anything at all to me lately.

So far it is nearly noontime here now I remember this morning when I told my little doggie to go outside and do his thing then find some rabbits. I really don't mean it because I know he will never catch one. Then we saw a little furry thing running across the backyard and he ran after it. It was a rabbit. He caught it, shook it and drop it in my feet. Then looked at me for a treat. I must have disappointed him because I went inside and called DH. He praised the dog while I was still in shock. When all was said and done, I knew I should have taken a photo of it all.


----------



## expatgirl

buckytom said:


> last night, my wife and i spent a good 20 minutes lecturing our son about cleaning up his toys every night, before going to bed.
> 
> then, as we were putting him to bed, my wife mentioned that her carpal tunnel syndrome (in both wrists) was acting up, and we should think about getting a cleaning lady, especially if we want to sell the house.
> 
> i concurred, so my wife asked my son if he'd like to help interview cleaning ladies in the upcoming days. we'll ask if they clean floors, and bathrooms, and such. he excitedly agreed to help, and then quite logically exclaimed, "and we'll ask them to clean up my toys!!!!"
> when we stopped laughing, my wife retorted that he will continue to clean up his toys, so the cleaning lady can vacuum the floors without sucking up a toy.
> 
> 
> so, he thought hard for a second, then started rubbing his wrists, saying "oh boy, mom. my wrists really hurt. i fell down and hurt them, and now i'll have to get a cleaning lady to pick up my toys..."
> 
> i laughed all night at my little scammer.


  too funny.......and so smart at a young age......must take after your wife............hahaha


----------



## middie

Oh Bucky what a little stinker you have. How cute !!!!!!!!

My smile was today when my son looked at me and said " Hello beautiful mom"


----------



## deelady

it amazes me the stuff those little ones can come up with! one of the main reasons I wanted to become a teacher...never know what they are going to say next!!


----------



## luvs

buckytom said:


> i laughed all night at my little scammer.


 
junior scammer has me laughing, sounds like a pre-schooler genious!


----------



## kadesma

big big smiles here had my Cade here for two days..WE had so much fun..I was a little worried that the machine I use at night might get to him, but he sat through my setting it up he asked questions and when we were finished he said Ma if you need a drink during the night I'll go get it and Ma, I'm glad you have this now cuz I know it will help you be alright and stay here with me longer...Am I lucky or what?

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> big big smiles here had my Cade here for two days..WE had so much fun..I was a little worried that the machine I use at night might get to him, but he sat through my setting it up he asked questions and when we were finished he said Ma if you need a drink during the night I'll go get it and Ma, I'm glad you have this now cuz I know it will help you be alright and stay here with me longer...Am I lucky or what?
> 
> kadesma


 
Luckiest person I know!
Give that little guy a hug for me and tell him how special he is!!


----------



## quicksilver

Last thing that made me smile is that I just noticed, no adds on the top of the forum. I thought the avacados would never go away, and when they did, what came next, I wished for the avacados.
Do you remember what came after the avacados?

I like the new add on the side.
Has anyone else noticed it? What is it?


----------



## suziquzie

My mom has all the kids for a few days.. left this morning.
They weren't gone 3 hours and called to tell me they missed me....

and they hoped I didn't get a tornado but if I do could I please grab the Nintendo when I hide.


----------



## quicksilver

Hey, isn't that what mom's are for? Ha!
Priorities are priorities, mom.

Yes, good luck with those tornadoes. Be safe.
I haven't seen anything on my national news about them, like you might be getting warnings or anything, so I'll keep my fingers crossed.
​


----------



## B'sgirl

suziquzie said:


> My mom has all the kids for a few days.. left this morning.
> They weren't gone 3 hours and called to tell me they missed me....
> 
> and they hoped I didn't get a tornado but if I do could I please grab the Nintendo when I hide.



Very sweet, and very funny. Keep that Nintendo close at hand!


----------



## Barbara L

You're all probably sick of hearing about them, but Cubbie is lying at the end of the bed.  One of the kitties (Tony) is lying behind him, using Cubbie's ear as a pillow!  He also has his little "arm" around his brother (Carlos), hugging him as they sleep.  Definitely a smile moment for me!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

I'm beat but am grinning from ear to ear..Had all four of my litle ones today and it was wonderful...They helped me make lunch then we took it outside and had lunch by the pool..played games and just were lazy and enjoyed each other..There is nothing as wonderful as having the two youngest fall asleep  one in your arms the other sprawled on your lap...today was wonderful..Night guys

kades


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> I'm beat but am grinning from ear to ear..Had all four of my litle ones today and it was wonderful...They helped me make lunch then we took it outside and had lunch by the pool..played games and just were lazy and enjoyed each other..There is nothing as wonderful as having the two youngest fall asleep one in your arms the other sprawled on your lap...today was wonderful..Night guys
> 
> kades


 
I just took my antibiotic and am getting ready to go to bed myself.  Your day with the kids gave me a smile before dreamland.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, I am so happy for you to have a day with your little angels.

My smile came this afternoon when we took DD and SIL to see the vehicle we hope to buy (just waiting for financing tomorrow as the head office was closed yesterday when we applied). We were able to take them on a test drive as long as we wanted and so we went down the highway a bit, stopped into a park for a couple of minutes to show SIL it as he had never been there before and then to a local shopping mall to see if I could "feel the speed bumps"....that is a big deal breaker for me! It was such a smooth ride even over the bumps and when we got back to the lot SIL said "WE have a really good vehicle here, I can't wait until WE can bring it home. And the best thing is Mama Laurie doesn't need me to help her in and out! I think WE made a really good choice!"

I couldn't help but chuckle at his use of the word "we". It also made me smile at how he has really become part of the family!


----------



## babetoo

spent several hours with my great granddaughter, at my son's bbq. she makes me smile and laugh pretty much non stop. you have not lived til you have seen her "naked dance" she is only 20 months. a real cutie .

babe


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> spent several hours with my great granddaughter, at my son's bbq. she makes me smile and laugh pretty much non stop. you have not lived til you have seen her "naked dance" she is only 20 months. a real cutie .
> 
> babe


ah someone else who has a naked dancer Aren't they precious? Mine is my granddaughter Olivia, she turned 2 in january..This little miss runs the roost around here. Her brother and two cousins all make way for her

kadesma


----------



## babetoo

kadesma said:


> ah someone else who has a naked dancer Aren't they precious? Mine is my granddaughter Olivia, she turned 2 in january..This little miss runs the roost around here. Her brother and two cousins all make way for her
> 
> kadesma


 
have you noticed that a lot of parents are naming their off spring old fashioned names? i have an aubrey  and a georgia abagail.

babe


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> have you noticed that a lot of parents are naming their off spring old fashioned names? i have an aubrey and a georgia abagail.
> 
> babe


 
I never thought about it Babe, but you are right.  I have two friends who just had babies and both named their girls Esther.  Another has an Abigayle Rae.


----------



## Saphellae

Yes but some of them are finding some odd ways to spell them.. lol



The last thing that made me smile was hearing Nick say I love you before hanging up. Starting my second 5 day work week away from home.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> have you noticed that a lot of parents are naming their off spring old fashioned names? i have an aubrey  and a georgia abagail.
> 
> babe


I love the name Aubrey and yes I've noticed this trend. I love it...My girls went opposite direction with names one chose Ethan James and Olivia Vittorina and the other went modern with Cade Matthew and Carson Brady
But I do like the return of the older names

kadesma


----------



## Maverick2272

We went with names pulled from grandparents and great grandparents, and even a great great grandparent or two, so they are also old fashioned names. Katherine Marie, Mitchell Thomas, and Abigail Rose.


----------



## Saphellae

They are all beautiful names! I especially like Abigail.. I picture a cute little smiling girl with pigtails and a sweet dress and shiny shoes.


----------



## Maverick2272

Saphellae said:


> They are all beautiful names! I especially like Abigail.. I picture a cute little smiling girl with pigtails and a sweet dress and shiny shoes.



Close, just no pigtails! LOL she likes to have her hair cut short.


----------



## texasgirl

First morning back to old job where dh leaves before I do and there is my rose on the door handle of my car!! Sometimes he makes me SO angry and then he does little things like this! I begged for him to do things like  this for the first 20 years and nothing!! LOL


----------



## Maverick2272

Stacy,
Sounds about average for a guy, takes us about that long to catch on, LOL.


----------



## luvs

kadesma said:


> I love the name Aubrey and yes I've noticed this trend. I love it...My girls went opposite direction with names one chose Ethan James and Olivia Vittorina and the other went modern with Cade Matthew and Carson Brady
> But I do like the return of the older names
> 
> kadesma


 i wanna name my girl sophie. 
i'm aubrey, 'cept i'm 27.


----------



## luvs

neat, i say! my hair turned black awhile ago. now i was looking at my hair & it's developed chunky-ish blonde & brunette highlights that i was looking to buy! saved me $75. i can't get over i didn't notice them.


----------



## texasgirl

Maverick2272 said:


> Stacy,
> Sounds about average for a guy, takes us about that long to catch on, LOL.


 

yeah


----------



## kadesma

It's been a wonderful day, had Ethan and Olivia here all after noon and the mail brought me the start of a beautiful watercolor collection from my little friend Sofie...Miss Sofie out did herself with these pictures and they will forever be here in my home to remind me how sweet little children can be..Thank you Sofie.

kadesma


----------



## shannon in KS

I just have to share this. We took a trip to the zoo and two of my daughter's friends came along. It was a riot! Here is one of our funny moments! Note: They are wearing winter coats because it ended up raining all the way there and it was like 63 degrees! Luckily the rain stopped just in time! I think in the vid hearing one of them say, "it's hot"!!! Maleah, my daughter, is the third in line.

YouTube - Bear Tunnel Rolling Hills Wildlife Zoo


----------



## babetoo

shannon in KS said:


> I just have to share this. We took a trip to the zoo and two of my daughter's friends came along. It was a riot! Here is one of our funny moments! Note: They are wearing winter coats because it ended up raining all the way there and it was like 63 degrees! Luckily the rain stopped just in time! I think in the vid hearing one of them say, "it's hot"!!! Maleah, my daughter, is the third in line.
> 
> YouTube - Bear Tunnel Rolling Hills Wildlife Zoo


 
kids were funny, you have a wonderful laugh. it is infectious. 

babe


----------



## suziquzie

We've had this keyboard for a long time and I've seen these "favorites" buttons at the top but never used them. 
Yesterday I finally assigned a few favorites, and I love walking over and just hitting #1 to get here!


----------



## shannon in KS

awwww, thank you!!! Speaking of infectious laughs, so funny you say that, I was sending this video around too!  I may have to make a thread of it!  Adorable!

YouTube - The Laughing Quadruplets



babetoo said:


> kids were funny, you have a wonderful laugh. it is infectious.
> 
> babe


----------



## B'sgirl

I got that video in an email and it is soooooooooo cute!

What made me smile was when I was visiting with my mother she gave my son a picture of her holding him that said "Grandma loves you!". Barrett pointed at her picture with one hand and pointed at her with the other hand and said, "Two! Two! Two!"


----------



## GrantsKat

Yesturday, as some of you may know, I attempted to make red beans and rice for the first time. I was quite anxious about it the whole day wondering about the beans being old and using the frozen ham bone!!
Well, my hubby walked in the door from work and the first thing he said was "It smells like HOME". That to me was such a compliment!! Then to further boost my ego, he circled the kitchen like a buzzard every few minutes tasting, complimenting, tasting, complimenting It took a while for the beans to soften enough, but he probably ate half the pot while the beans were still hard!! After dinner he kissed me on the forehead and thanked me for a amazing dinner
So...thank you all for inspiring me to try new recipes and for giving me the advice I need!!


----------



## luvs

that's precious, granskat. what a great hubs!!!


----------



## miniman

Well done Grantskat. It is so nice to be complimented & appreciated.


----------



## texasgirl

good for you and really good for hubby!! Your going to be such a good cook before long, watch and see!!


----------



## texasgirl

Going to the doctor!! 15 lbs gone. I can see it in my face and arms, more than anything. I posted todays pic in health concerns. Yes, I'm still big, but, I will get there one day! hehe


----------



## babetoo

well done. keep going, you will make it.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

Watching a Robin bathing in the birdbath made me smile.


----------



## kadesma

I had given Ethan a package of sugar free bubble gum yesterday. Well then, when I went to bed last night, guess what I found stashed under my pillow? 

kadesma


----------



## LadyCook61

kadesma said:


> I had given Ethan a package of sugar free bubble gum yesterday. Well then, when I went to bed last night, guess what I found stashed under my pillow?
> 
> kadesma


 
I don't know.. chewed up gum ?


----------



## buckytom

you should get them a little curtain, for god's sakes, elsie... 

today, my son's schoolteacher told my wife that the little guy has won over every single teacher in the school. they all talk about him, saying that he's so polite and friendly, and he always greets them with a big hug and a sincere comment that always make them smile. he tells them how pretty they are, and how much he missed them while we were away.

thatsa my boy!


----------



## kadesma

LadyCook61 said:


> I don't know.. chewed up gum ?


Nope, he had opened his pack and left me a brand new piece of gum..

kades


----------



## LadyCook61

kadesma said:


> Nope, he had opened his pack and left me a brand new piece of gum..
> 
> kades


 
aww that is sweet of him.


----------



## pdswife

David and girlfriend just called and ask me to baby sit the Grandbabies this weekend!
I'm so excited...even if the grands are really just two little baby kittens!!  ( I've missed lily so much. It'll be great having something to snuggle.  Paul won't be home so they can even sleep with me!!!!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> David and girlfriend just called and ask me to baby sit the Grandbabies this weekend!
> I'm so excited...even if the grands are really just two little baby kittens!!  ( I've missed lily so much. It'll be great having something to snuggle.  Paul won't be home so they can even sleep with me!!!!


Kids or fur baby kids, it all makes you feel comfy and safe when they cuddle with you. I love that feeling I get when they are close. Have a wonderful night.
kades


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Kadesma!  You are one of the good people!


----------



## luvs

my furbabies snuggled with me yesterday. tigs laid with me & purred & purred. charlotte just was being an overwhhelmed-to-see-Mommy kitty, purring & stuff.


----------



## Katie H

We're  parents again.  When I went out onto the front porch this morning to feed the outside kitties, I noticed a pair of orange ears poking up from the top of a box in a secluded corner of the porch.  It was Miss Chiefy.

On Thursday, I'd spoken to her and suggested that she needed to consider the box in the corner when she was ready to have her babies.  Just let me say, she was very, very, very pregnant.

Funny, she must've listened to me, because she was in the box in the throes of having her kittens.  By late afternoon she'd had three dark grey and two orange babies.  It was well over 100 degrees today, so she was quite uncomfortable.  Poor mommy.

I emptied their water bowl and refilled it with nice cool water.  Chiefy jumped, literally, at the chance and took a long, long drink.

As of this moment, mommy and babies are doing well.  Pretty soon the porch will be hoppin'!


----------



## texasgirl

aww, that is cool, Katie!!


----------



## kadesma

The lady who watches my babies now has been working with them with another lady, teaching them some dace steps andsongs and last night we had a little recital for the families..To see my Cade in a top hat as master of ceremonies and realize he learned all of the dances and what to say in one afternoon kind of blew my mind..I knew he was smart, but  wow..Then to see little Olivia come out on the stage and look up and say Hi ma, hi pa, hi daddy and mommy then start to sing with the others was a hoot, looking at little Ethan in the back row singing and saying his part so very serious and Carson the perenial  rogue laughing and being a perfect  wiggle worm  made all of us laugh  so hard..It was so special to see them dance and sing...It makes me tear up and my heart beat fast with pride and love..These little ones all of them mine and the others so very special...
kadesma


----------



## homecook

I was really down in the dumps yesterday just thinking about all the things going on in my life lately, I would just cry at the drop of a hat or if anyone said anything to me. Really depressing day.
Today DH and I do mean DEAR.......went out and bought me a laptop that I have been wanting for forever!!! Talk about smiling! I also thanked him properly...lol He is working on it now to get it all set up for me. 

Barb


----------



## Fisher's Mom

homecook said:


> I was really down in the dumps yesterday just thinking about all the things going on in my life lately, I would just cry at the drop of a hat or if anyone said anything to me. Really depressing day.
> Today DH and I do mean DEAR.......went out and bought me a laptop that I have been wanting for forever!!! Talk about smiling! I also thanked him properly...lol He is working on it now to get it all set up for me.
> 
> Barb


Congratulations, Barb! That's the sweetest thing for him to do! He deserves a big hug for that one. Isn't it just wonderful when someone you love loves you back?


----------



## pdswife

My son's kittens.. they were so
much fun to play with.


----------



## homecook

Fisher's Mom said:


> Congratulations, Barb! That's the sweetest thing for him to do! He deserves a big hug for that one. Isn't it just wonderful when someone you love loves you back?



Yes it is wonderful!! He is really good to me. We've been married for almost 35 years and he's always doing something nice for me, as I try to do for him. We make a great pair!

Barb


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> My son's kittens.. they were so
> much fun to play with.


It feels good doesn't it?  I miss my doxie Maggie more than I can say, so when my son comes over he always brings Woody and I spend  time just sitting with the woodman in my lap..It's like old times.
kadesma


----------



## luvs

bucky. as usual.you're a great guy, busckster!!


----------



## SizzlininIN

A friend told me to go check this out....too cute!

YouTube - Blood


----------



## suziquzie

Went for a 5-mile walk with DH and all 3 kids this morning. Boys on thier bikes, legogirl in the stroller and walking when she felt like it....
Walked past a small lake near the house, discovered a Llama farm up the road! 
So much fun, I can't wait til tomorrow's walk!


----------



## miniman

That sounds marvellous. Us town dwellers don't get things like that.


----------



## suziquzie

I was sorta selfish on the walk. All I could think of while petting the Llamas was my knitting needles and a nice toasty sweater.......


----------



## pdswife

lol.. that's what happens to us when the deer and the bear walk through the yard...

How cute.. how tastey!!!


----------



## PanchoHambre

this little guy has been making me smile ever since he arrived last week I cant believe someone would dump such a cute little guy.

he is a bit mad in his pic because he just got a bath but he is a hilarious little dog and is getting along pretty well with my dog and cat.

also he has been great for a freind of mine who is staying with me right now who has been going through a rough patch because it gives him something to love and focus on and he really needs that right now.


----------



## kadesma

Yesterday, we gathered up our two daughters and one son-in-law and all four babies and fired up the motor home and all went to Casa  de Fruta  for the day..This was the first time for Ethan and Olivia to go there so they had great big eyes at the double decker carousel with all it's lights and the fancy horses and bright colors..Carson and Cade have ridden many times but jumped on and took a ride with their cousins..Then they rode the train around the park and when all was done we settled at some tables in the shade and had ice cream cones all around..I've been wanting to do this for some time now and finally got my exchanges in line and was able to work the ride in..it was so nice to sit in that motor home and listen to little voices singing songs and talking to us and each other..Asking questions and just being happy..What more could I ask for? As you can see my smile is huge.
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Pancho, he is ADORABLE!! Too bad he was dumped, but, so wonderful that he found such a wonderful home !! Good for you!!


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> Yesterday, we gathered up our two daughters and one son-in-law and all four babies and fired up the motor home and all went to Casa de Fruta for the day..This was the first time for Ethan and Olivia to go there so they had great big eyes at the double decker carousel with all it's lights and the fancy horses and bright colors..Carson and Cade have ridden many times but jumped on and took a ride with their cousins..Then they rode the train around the park and when all was done we settled at some tables in the shade and had ice cream cones all around..I've been wanting to do this for some time now and finally got my exchanges in line and was able to work the ride in..it was so nice to sit in that motor home and listen to little voices singing songs and talking to us and each other..Asking questions and just being happy..What more could I ask for? As you can see my smile is huge.
> kadesma


 
got pics ma??


----------



## suziquzie

watched opening ceremonies for the olympics last night, let the oldest stay up... he was in awe and it was so cool to see him reading and learning all the different countries.


----------



## texasgirl

Finding a house online that I'm gonna go look at tomorrow!! I would LOVE to move!


----------



## texasgirl

Got an interview tomorrow at  1 pm with  a doctors office, woohoo!! It's less pay, but, insurance and the hours are m-f 8-5!! i'm so excited!! First dr office that ever called me for an interview, please keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## miniman

All the best. Prayers are with you.


----------



## texasgirl

Thanks miniman!! I'm very excited about it. Always wanted to work in a dr's office, didnt' matter if it was human or animal.


----------



## luvs

that's awesome, tex!


----------



## texasgirl

thanks luvs, wheres that blue hair??


----------



## luvs

in a towel! i washed some excess blue out!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Thanks miniman!! I'm very excited about it. Always wanted to work in a dr's office, didnt' matter if it was human or animal.


Good luck Stacy, they couldn't do better than you.
kades


----------



## texasgirl

your too sweet cj!! i love you!!


----------



## LEFSElover

just read a certain post by a certain person who got me to smile hugely.
putting someone in their proverbial place, ear to ear grins...


----------



## LEFSElover

PanchoHambre said:


> this little guy has been making me smile ever since he arrived last week I cant believe someone would dump such a cute little guy.
> 
> he is a bit mad in his pic because he just got a bath but he is a hilarious little dog and is getting along pretty well with my dog and cat.
> 
> also he has been great for a freind of mine who is staying with me right now who has been going through a rough patch because it gives him something to love and focus on and he really needs that right now.


this just made me smile, as did reading your post.
job well done............precious...


----------



## quicksilver

PanchoHambre said:


> this little guy has been making me smile ever since he arrived last week I cant believe someone would dump such a cute little guy.
> 
> he is a bit mad in his pic because he just got a bath but he is a hilarious little dog and is getting along pretty well with my dog and cat.
> 
> also he has been great for a freind of mine who is staying with me right now who has been going through a rough patch because it gives him something to love and focus on and he really needs that right now.


 
Me smiling
He looks more like he's in the ZONE, thinking about what's for dinner. Big huggers from me.
Do we know a name yet?


----------



## LEFSElover

I think MSE=Mr. Squinty Eyes........


----------



## kadesma

Wanted to let you all know that LP, Laurie, has had her surgery and is fine. Her DH kindly pm'd me with the news..So wanted to share the good news and let everyone SMILE with me...
Get well SOON Laurie glad your on the mend
kadesma


----------



## babetoo

kadesma said:


> Wanted to let you all know that LP, Laurie, has had her surgery and is fine. Her DH kindly pm'd me with the news..So wanted to share the good news and let everyone SMILE with me...
> Get well SOON Laurie glad your on the mend
> kadesma


 

thanks for the info . and i am so glad she is fine.

babe


----------



## LadyCook61

kadesma said:


> Wanted to let you all know that LP, Laurie, has had her surgery and is fine. Her DH kindly pm'd me with the news..So wanted to share the good news and let everyone SMILE with me...
> Get well SOON Laurie glad your on the mend
> kadesma


 
thanks for letting us know.  I am glad she is on the mend.


----------



## pot clanger

Realizing that, after I bought too many cherry tomatoes and they were going south on me, that I could roast them in the oven and then make bruschetta with them... yum!


----------



## texasgirl

Thank you cj!! I'm very glad that she is doing well, can't wait for her to be on here telling us about the marathon she's gonna run!!!


----------



## luvs

i yelled to jake, "would you draw me a bath?'
he said, 'what'
i said 'draw me a bath, please!

so 15 minutes later i expct my bath.

wasn't there. tub was empty.

i yelled out, 'BABE!! where's my bubble bath'

he says, 'why should i draw you a MAP'

i say, 'babe, i wanted you to draw me a BATH, not a MAP!'

i couldn't not smile at that!!!


----------



## expatgirl

luvs, is Jake an engineer????.......they are very technical and precise.........not an absolute mesh with an ADD person and definitely  NOT implying that you have  ADD ----I do, though, and married to an engineer for 33 years....hahaha........last thing that made me really smile?  being told that I had a rapier wit.........coming from  someone who has an infamous wit.......it was a nice compliment..........


----------



## Lynd

Haha, luvs, I was expecting him to have a drawn picture of a bath ready for you


----------



## suziquzie

expatgirl said:


> luvs, is Jake an engineer????.......they are very technical and precise.........not an absolute mesh with an ADD person and definitely NOT implying that you have ADD ----I do, though, and married to an engineer for 33 years....hahaha........last thing that made me really smile? being told that I had a rapier wit.........coming from someone who has an infamous wit.......it was a nice compliment..........


 
oh you know he was just butterin' you up for something don't ya! 
however I have to agree!


----------



## expatgirl

NOT HIM!!!.... hahahaha..........well, thanks, SQ.........you, I will believe.........you're have quite a sense of humor yourself..........Miss Christine is infamous on this site thanks to you..............


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

This isn't the last thing that made me smile, but it made me smile uncontrollably, put a huge lump in my throat, and made me cry all at the same time.  At 6:37 a.m., on Tuesday, August 12, 2008, my first grandchild, a beautiful girl,  came into the world, caught by her dad, my eldest son.  He has an EMT licence and is friends with the doctor and was asked if he wanted to catch the baby.  How could he say know to that!  Both baby  and mother are in great shape, and I got to hear her little voice over the phone.  I had just entered the hall where I was preparing to heat up my two batches of chili for our anual chili cookoff (that I never win) when I received a text message from my son.  I choked up with a joy so profound, there aren't words to describe it.  I immediately called my wife and could hardly get the words out.  Her reaction, of course, was the same as mine.  She's going to Tacoma next week to see our new baby girl while I'm going out in the middle of October to do the same.  

Now that's something to smile about!    See all of those smilies?  I was wearing them all simultaneously.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## LadyCook61

Goodweed of the North said:


> This isn't the last thing that made me smile, but it made me smile uncontrollably, put a huge lump in my throat, and made me cry all at the same time. At 6:37 a.m., on Tuesday, August 12, 2008, my first grandchild, a beautiful girl, came into the world, caught by her dad, my eldest son. He has an EMT licence and is friends with the doctor and was asked if he wanted to catch the baby. How could he say know to that! Both baby and mother are in great shape, and I got to hear her little voice over the phone. I had just entered the hall where I was preparing to heat up my two batches of chili for our anual chili cookoff (that I never win) when I received a text message from my son. I choked up with a joy so profound, there aren't words to describe it. I immediately called my wife and could hardly get the words out. Her reaction, of course, was the same as mine. She's going to Tacoma next week to see our new baby girl while I'm going out in the middle of October to do the same.
> 
> Now that's something to smile about!  See all of those smilies? I was wearing them all simultaneously.
> 
> Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Congratulations on becoming a grandparent !!  I remember my first grandchild being born 20 yrs ago.  I have 4 now.


----------



## kadesma

GW what wonderful news..I'm so happy for you...Blessings to your little princess and to Mother and father as well.
kadesma


----------



## luvs

expatgirl said:


> luvs, is Jake an engineer????.......they are very technical and precise.........not an absolute mesh with an ADD person and definitely NOT implying that you have ADD ----I do, though, and married to an engineer for 33 years....hahaha........last thing that made me really smile? being told that I had a rapier wit.........coming from someone who has an infamous wit.......it was a nice compliment..........


 

not an engineer, very technical & precise, though.


----------



## Cooper'sMom

My little boy Cooper -- I dropped my pencil while he was down there on the floor and he gently picked it up with his sharp fangs, stood up and put it on my lap! It was very unusual as anything that goes between those fangs get demolished and litters the floor until we step on it. For that, I got him a slice of leftover barbeque chicken from the fridge I am reserving for the salad tonight....


----------



## luvs

that's precious, coopersmom!! animals amaze me.


----------



## luvs

my Mom. she met me at my doctor's to say hi & wait with me. she is so cute with her mid-life crisis!! normally she's be like, 'well, i hafta _work_, honey.'


----------



## suziquzie

'lil legogirl.... playin her "guitar" last night....
she figured out how to stretch out a rubber band and play us some music.
I shoulda got video.... just adorable!


----------



## SizzlininIN

My youngest working on his homework when he got home from school and he looked up at me when answering a question, that he got right, and the smile on his face lit mine up. He has mild autism so when he meets a task and finds happiness in that accomplishment I too feel his happiness.


----------



## NAchef

This always makes me smile! 

The shirt was won from a radio station that has a feature called "Boner of the Day" for stupid things people do. Using that classic term form boner meaning mistake.


----------



## kadesma

seeing the look on my DH face this morning as he brought me a cup of coffee. Now that might seem everyday, but you have to realize that he not only brought it, he cleaned the coffee pot and brewed the coffee all by himself, for the very first time...I also got a beautiful red rose...just because
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> seeing the look on my DH face this morning as he brought me a cup of coffee. Now that might seem everyday, but you have to realize that he not only brought it, he cleaned the coffee pot and brewed the coffee all by himself, for the very first time...I also got a beautiful red rose...just because
> kadesma


 

You deserve a rose everyday!!

BTW, what's he up to???


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> You deserve a rose everyday!!
> 
> BTW, what's he up to???


Beats me


----------



## Lynd

SizzlininIN said:


> My youngest working on his homework when he got home from school and he looked up at me when answering a question, that he got right, and the smile on his face lit mine up. He has mild autism so when he meets a task and finds happiness in that accomplishment I too feel his happiness.



Aww he sounds lovely


----------



## luvs

jake gave me season 7 of golden girls!! i yelled out loud i was so grateful..


----------



## deelady

Heard from my DF this afternoon in Iraq after her didn't call for his nightly chat with melast night....needless to say I was starting to get nervous. But he finally called and all is well!!


----------



## babetoo

deelady, so glad to hear that. here is hoping he stays safe and well.

babe


----------



## deelady

Thank you Babe, I appretiate that


----------



## texasgirl

FINALLY GOT AND INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Next Thursday!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## luvs

horray, tex!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> FINALLY GOT AND INTERVIEW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Next Thursday!! WOOHOO!!


Good Luck

kades


----------



## expatgirl

go Texans...........good luck........hope you celebrate!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

deelady said:


> Heard from my DF this afternoon in Iraq after her didn't call for his nightly chat with melast night....needless to say I was starting to get nervous. But he finally called and all is well!!



gads, that is every person's worst nightmare........glad that you heard from your DF finally and that all is well imagine a smiley face clapping their hands overhead


----------



## texasgirl

woohoo!! thank you, i'm VERY excited. Not what I really wanted, but, hey, it's a city job, benefits out the wazoo and holidays and days off and and....lol!! I'm just very excited and know better to do that cuz it's a harder fall. But, that's ok, lol


----------



## buckytom

i was backing up some pictures that were taken this past summer, and came across this one. it's a little out of frame because i was holding the camera on a rocking boat. we were on the circle line, the sightseeing ferry that goes around manhattan island.

it's not the greatest picture, as my boy and i were squishing my wife's head with _our_ noggins to try to fit in the frame. 

seeing it this morning brought a smile to my face, and it reminds me of how much that i have to be grateful for.


----------



## pdswife

Bucky,,, you have a nice looking family!  That boy of yours is sooooooooooo cute.
He sure looks old now though!!  Not a baby any more!


----------



## LadyCook61

Letting my kitten Ginger out of quarantine finally, after 2 weeks, of him being confined in a room made me smile.


----------



## Lynd

Lovely pic Bucky 
I think the last thing to make me smile was a song that came on that I really like for some reason


----------



## texasgirl

Aww Bucky, that made me smile too!! T, your right, he's not a baby anymore. Growing up right before our eyes!! Beautiful family!!


----------



## LadyCook61

buckytom said:


> i was backing up some pictures that were taken this past summer, and came across this one. it's a little out of frame because i was holding the camera on a rocking boat. we were on the circle line, the sightseeing ferry that goes around manhattan island.
> 
> it's not the greatest picture, as my boy and i were squishing my wife's head with _our_ noggins to try to fit in the frame.
> 
> seeing it this morning brought a smile to my face, and it reminds me of how much that i have to be grateful for.


 
Lovely family you all make.  
LC


----------



## kadesma

Bucky,
what a beautiful family..thanks for sharing with us.
kades


----------



## expatgirl

goodness, you don't look like your avatar at all..........  Nice family photo!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I just got back from having lunch with my son at his school. As he started to walk to his class he called my name and I had to read his lips, but he said, "I love you!"


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Knowing im important enough to have a weekely conference call changed to a different day becuase my work schedule is changing.

also... getting the offical annoucment that I will be working under a new management team in the near future.


----------



## smoke king

getoutamykitchen said:


> I just got back from having lunch with my son at his school. As he started to walk to his class he called my name and I had to read his lips, but he said, "I love you!"



This Post-


----------



## expatgirl

speaking of school------my granddaughter on the 2nd day of kindergarten announced that she could go in by herself and that Dad could drive on.........  just like my daughter, her aunt.........scary thought but it made me really smile to know that the genetic pool is alive and well........


----------



## luvs

jake brought me a parfait justcause.. food is love, &i love my babe..


----------



## babetoo

my two year old, great granddaughter's face, blowing out the candles on her b'day cake today.


----------



## deelady

My 1 yr old when she put a dish in the sink tonight then came to me and told ME to say thank you! 




aww Happy Birthday to Babe's Great Grandaughter!!


----------



## texasgirl

deelady said:


> My 1 yr old when she put a dish in the sink tonight then came to me and told ME to say thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aww Happy Birthday to Babe's Great Grandaughter!!


 

 Now that is one smart little girl!! hehehe


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> i was backing up some pictures that were taken this past summer, and came across this one. it's a little out of frame because i was holding the camera on a rocking boat. we were on the circle line, the sightseeing ferry that goes around manhattan island.
> 
> it's not the greatest picture, as my boy and i were squishing my wife's head with _our_ noggins to try to fit in the frame.
> 
> seeing it this morning brought a smile to my face, and it reminds me of how much that i have to be grateful for.


I love that picture!  Thanks for telling James and me about the Circle Line--we had a lot of fun on our tour.  



deelady said:


> My 1 yr old when she put a dish in the sink tonight then came to me and told ME to say thank you!


That is so cute!  And it shows that she listens!

The last thing that made me smile was sweet kadesma worrying that she might have offended someone (and she of course had not).  That is so like her (I worry about that too sometimes, so I know how she feels).  I don't know anyone here who doesn't love you cj!  So just keep on being the wonderful person we all know you to be!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

Barbara L said:


> I love that picture!  Thanks for telling James and me about the Circle Line--we had a lot of fun on our tour.
> 
> 
> That is so cute!  And it shows that she listens!
> 
> The last thing that made me smile was sweet kadesma worrying that she might have offended someone (and she of course had not).  That is so like her (I worry about that too sometimes, so I know how she feels).  I don't know anyone here who doesn't love you cj!  So just keep on being the wonderful person we all know you to be!
> 
> Barbara


Thanks Barb,
much of who I am is mom and dad. Being kind and sweet,loving is from the people I've come to know here at DC..When your show kindness, it makes you want to return it..And you and Mr. Karma Bandit made me  love to be kind
cj


----------



## Barbara L

Awwwwwwww!

Sheesh, you made me smile again!

Barbara


----------



## smoke king

Certain people at DC-you know who you are!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Ok, 
Last week my boss decided he was going to be funny and set one of the timers for our coffee pots to go off at 5 am for me.... and hid it under a piece of paper that said Good Morning Suzi! just because he's a goofball.
Well this morning he set all 3 timers to go off within 30 seconds of each other..... and NOT near each other!!!
After running to the last one, there's a note that says, Suzi, you're the best....
AND 20 BUCKS!
wow I had a great day after that!


----------



## mikki

I got 100 dollar gas gift card from my boss, and I've only been there 6 weeks, boy did that make me smile


----------



## Dina

Seeing my 14 year old (now in high school) opening the door to his 5 year old brother while dropping him off at school.  It was priceless.


----------



## expatgirl

holding my first Russian friends, Oxana's, baby girl in my arms---so tiny.....so sweet.....so many memories.........


----------



## luvs

i love babies! can't wait to be a Mom. my Mother says wait till i'm through with school & don't get married yet.


----------



## Barbara L

You might wonder if I'm ever going to get to the point here, but I will get there eventually!  LOL

A week or so after we left on vacation I went to pay for some ebay items on PayPal.  Unfortunately I had changed the password before we left and had gotten in the habit of using Robo-Fill to do the password, and I couldn't remember it.  I hadn't done any PayPal stuff on my laptop, so Robo-Fill didn't have it listed on this computer.  I clicked on PayPal's link to have them send me my password, but nothing happened.  I tried several times, but I never got an email from them (yes, I checked my junk mail).  We called them and gave them every bit of information they asked for, but they can't give it over the phone, and they won't send it by email except through that one link, which wasn't working (I had hoped that if I emailed them, they would be able to respond to that one).  I appreciate that they are looking out for our safety, but I was getting very frustrated.  I thought I remembered our password then, so I started typing variations of it in.  Finally it told me I could pay by credit card and get my password later.  So I tried that.  The trouble is, we had gotten a second copy of the card, and it has a different expiration date, so they have now said we have to fix it all when we get home.  

Which leads to where I was going with this...

I asked the people we owed if they would prefer to wait for us to get home and use PayPal or pay with a money order now.  Some said PP and some said money order.  Then James bought some new stuff, so I decided that rather than even asking, since they listed money order as a choice, I would just do money orders for the rest of them.  

While in Vermont we stopped at the post office in the town where we stayed (Rutland).  It was just a tiny post office inside a little gas station market, and they didn't take credit cards.

Off to another one along our route toward Washington D.C. (still in Vermont).  I told him that I needed 19 money orders.  He was friendly enough, but things kept messing up and he kept swearing (not at me, but at the situation), which is something that I don't like.  I didn't say anything, of course, but just waited patiently.  About halfway through the process, he ran into a problem and we had to start from scratch.  When we finished, he had me run my card, and his machine was not working.  I had literally been up all night, until 7:30 a.m. hand writing all the invoices (no printer with us) and getting the envelopes ready, so I was tired, and now I was frustrated and upset.  I gathered my stuff up and walked out in tears.  

(Finally she's coming to a point!)...

On my way to the car a young guy (around 20 I think) followed me out and called out to me.  He said, "I have $50 if that would help."  I assured him I had the money in the bank and that it was just because of their machine.  I thanked him very much and said I would just go to another post office.

It seems so rare to find young people who are willing to help out like that these days.  He didn't know me, but he knew I was upset, and he was willing to give me $50 to help out.  

So, bless you young guy in Vermont, and thank you for making me smile.

Barbara


----------



## luvs

that's lovely, barbara.
some of us young 'uns love to give. me included!!
bless that man fer his kindness!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Yeah luvs, I know there are plenty of good young people out there, but we usually only hear about the bad ones.  So I think it is important to let the world know good people do exist!  I'm glad you're one of them!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

do you want me to send you Genhis Khan dimple man??? hahahaha


----------



## MexicoKaren

I have a big smile on my face right now because I just got an email telling me that our nonprofit community group (Amigos de Bucerias) has received a $1000 donation for our Special Needs Fund. We use that money to help people in the community, and had just about exhausted it this morning when we paid for a young woman's transportation to Guadalajara for an operation to save her eyesight. We can do SO much good with that money...ONE generous person donated it!


----------



## pdswife

That is wonderful!  Do you have "THE FRIENDS OF MEXICO" there too?


----------



## luvs

i went fer a stroll, & i smile at people, & today they were smiling, too. often they seem so disgruntled at stuff, they won't look at you, they stare at concrete.


----------



## LadyCook61

I had given my sister 2 different loaves of NYT bread for cutting my hair. What makes me smile is she emailed me and said she and her husband agree that I make the best bread. and I should sell the breads and that she would buy it.  Of course I would not charge my sister for it, I like giving my bread away .


----------



## luvs

my brother's soon-to-be step-kiddo siad i'm 'aunt aubrey'... i coulda cried.


----------



## babetoo

just a little smile for golden banana bread just out of the oven.

babe


----------



## expatgirl

luvs said:


> i love babies! can't wait to be a Mom. my Mother says wait till i'm through with school & don't get married yet.



she's right.......you really don't want to have a baby now.....trust me...it was so nice to hand Irina back when she cried and I've had two of my own .......you can get married at any time........


----------



## expatgirl

forgot to add which most of us didn't.......make sure the groom has $$$.....just kidding......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The last thing that made me smile today was the proud look on my son's face as he gave me a refresher course on 6th. grade algebra.  I am not smarter than a fifth grader.


----------



## Lynd

getoutamykitchen said:


> The last thing that made me smile today was the proud look on my son's face as he gave me a refresher course on 6th. grade algebra.  I am not smarter than a fifth grader.



Aww, I know that feeling!


----------



## LeeAnn

My kids!  The great conversation I had with my oldest daughter Maria this morning while we waited for the schoolbus.


----------



## pdswife

How are the girls  LeeAnn??


----------



## Ilovecooking123

When searching for rappie pie on all recipes
its coming back and asking
Did you mean crappie pie 
hehe


----------



## pdswife

yeah,,we all want recipes for crappie pie!  lol


----------



## Barbara L

Ilovecooking123 said:


> When searching for rappie pie on all recipes
> its coming back and asking
> Did you mean crappie pie
> hehe


I hope they were talking about the fish--but I'm not sure that helps!  

Barbara


----------



## suziquzie

oh i've made plenty of crappie pies....


----------



## luvs

hehe, you guys!!!


----------



## LeeAnn

The girls are doing good.  2nd, 4th and 6th grade this year.  Maria is 5'3" now and all girls are very skinny.  Tall and thin they will be - the opposite of me.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It's friday, that means it's have lunch with my son day.


----------



## kadesma

Wow, little kids sure can either lift you up or make life hard..I got a call from Cade this morning..Who by the way will be 8 on saturday ..He has been wanting a Wii so badly that he was been collecting soda cans.Well his dad and mom got him one and I picked up some games for it..His dad decided to hide it in his brothers room..Cade looks in the new piece of furniture in brothers room and now knows about his present..Understand now he has wanted this for a long time...So, he calls me this morning and says, Ma, I was thinking, maybe I could not play with my wii saturday night and  come spend the night with you and Pa..I said Cade you have a brand new game you've been wanting honey, I love having you here but it's your birthday..He then says, I want to be with you ma we have so much fun together.. I think I'm the luckiest  person in the world to have someone love me like I love them..
I just had to share with you...There is enough love  for that
Kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Oh Kades!  You are lucky!!!   What a sweet little boy.


----------



## pdswife

Waking up this morning and realizing that I only 8 hours of work left and then
I'm FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!   

I'm so ready to go back to being a stay at home wife.


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> Wow, little kids sure can either lift you up or make life hard..I got a call from Cade this morning..Who by the way will be 8 on saturday ..He has been wanting a Wii so badly that he was been collecting soda cans.Well his dad and mom got him one and I picked up some games for it..His dad decided to hide it in his brothers room..Cade looks in the new piece of furniture in brothers room and now knows about his present..Understand now he has wanted this for a long time...So, he calls me this morning and says, Ma, I was thinking, maybe I could not play with my wii saturday night and come spend the night with you and Pa..I said Cade you have a brand new game you've been wanting honey, I love having you here but it's your birthday..He then says, I want to be with you ma we have so much fun together.. I think I'm the luckiest person in the world to have someone love me like I love them..
> I just had to share with you...There is enough love for that
> Kadesma


 


pdswife said:


> Waking up this morning and realizing that I only 8 hours of work left and then
> I'm FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> I'm so ready to go back to being a stay at home wife.


A big WOOHOO for both of you!!!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> Waking up this morning and realizing that I only 8 hours of work left and then
> I'm FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> I'm so ready to go back to being a stay at home wife.


You mean we are getting you back full time?  Woooooo Hooooo
now that makes me smile.
kades


----------



## zefcan

GB said:


> The last thing that made me smile was when I woke up this morning. That is rare because I do not wake up happy. Today however I woke up to my wife holding my daughter who was looking at me and smiling. That just put the biggest smile on my face. It was the best way in the world to wake



Awwwww... that's so cute.


----------



## ella/TO

I sent an e mail to both grandsons, 24 and 19, just to say "hello" and told them not to bother answering.....got an e back from each one......now that's how to make a grandma smile big time!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

kadesma said:


> You mean we are getting you back full time? Woooooo Hooooo
> now that makes me smile.
> kades


 

Thank you!  You make me smile too!!!


----------



## Barb L.

kadesma said:


> You mean we are getting you back full time?  Woooooo Hooooo
> now that makes me smile.
> kades


 What a blessing from God, this touched my heart so very much, smiling ear to ear - hugs to both you special people - Happy 8th Birthday Cade !!!!


----------



## Barb L.

pdswife said:


> Waking up this morning and realizing that I only 8 hours of work left and then
> I'm FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!
> 
> I'm so ready to go back to being a stay at home wife.


 I am so happy for you  - enjoy every minute !!!!  Barb L.


----------



## pdswife

THank you!!!!  One hour left and yes I am counting!!


----------



## LPBeier

Good for you PDS!  I slept through your final moments of work.  I am proud of you and congratulate you on your new found freedom!

The last thing that made me smile was today on my way home from physio.  I shared my HandyDart (our local bus service for people with disabilities) both  there and back with a lady who lives close by me.  She had a stroke in April which affected her speach and her right side.  She uses a walker but is doing remarkably well on all counts.  We had some time to talk while waiting for our driver to show up at the hospital for the return trip and she was telling me how before this happened she was the type of person who would race past a person with a disability and had really never had to deal with any long term health issues for herself or anyone she knew.  She said that she is much better off than a lot of people and the stroke has changed her perspective of others.

WOW!!!  Here is a woman who finds talking, walking and using her hand difficult for every day things and she is happy because it has helped her to see the light when it comes to others.  I was complaining because I have felt so rotten this last year and I have the opportunity of getting better!  

We chatted the whole way to my place and then told each other how nice it was to meet, take care, have a good weekend and see you next Friday (and both meant all of it).  

Oh, my, I really am looking forward to seeing this lady again because she has really made me think.....and smile!


----------



## texasgirl

I'm glad you found a new friend laurie!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> I'm glad you found a new friend laurie!!


Chin up Stacy,
that perfect job is on the way...
hugs,
cj


----------



## smoke king

I picked up Sammy (my grandson, 7 yo) from school yesterday, as I do everyday.

As we drove away, he asked me "Grandpa-what are you eating under there?"

Of course my response was, Under where? Of course, to a 7 year old my response was "underwear", and he laughed and laughed, and so did I


----------



## texasgirl

smoke king said:


> I picked up Sammy (my grandson, 7 yo) from school yesterday, as I do everyday.
> 
> As we drove away, he asked me "Grandpa-what are you eating under there?"
> 
> Of course my response was, Under where? Of course, to a 7 year old my response was translated to "underwear", and he laughed and laughed, and so did I


 
that is just too cute!!!


----------



## luvs

isn't that, though, tex...


----------



## Barbara L

smoke king said:


> I picked up Sammy (my grandson, 7 yo) from school yesterday, as I do everyday.
> 
> As we drove away, he asked me "Grandpa-what are you eating under there?"
> 
> Of course my response was, Under where? Of course, to a 7 year old my response was "underwear", and he laughed and laughed, and so did I


That is so funny! I will have to tell my grandson so he can pull it on his mom and stepdad!

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover

_hearing my two baby's kiss me and hug me just now, over the phone from afar.................auh, warms my cockles_


----------



## suziquzie

My boss said they wish they had 3 more of me....


----------



## LEFSElover

pdswife said:


> Waking up this morning and realizing that I only 8 hours of work left and then I'm FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


oh then do savor every inch of that, that is GREAT news! YEAH!!! hey, now I'm smilen for ya.............


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Lefse!!    It's been good so far!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

smoke king said:


> I picked up Sammy (my grandson, 7 yo) from school yesterday, as I do everyday.
> 
> As we drove away, he asked me "Grandpa-what are you eating under there?"
> 
> Of course my response was, Under where? Of course, to a 7 year old my response was "underwear", and he laughed and laughed, and so did I


I told this to my 6 year old Fisher, who laughed and laughed. He made me repeat it a few times so he could remember it. He said this joke is "hilarious"!


----------



## homecook

Calling my dd today and wishing her a Happy Birthday! She thanked me for raising her so well. She is 32 today and I am so proud of her!!

Barb


----------



## MexicoKaren

Ah, homecook....isn't it great when you start getting some "return on investment"? My son and daughter take many opportunities to tell me what a good mom I have been to them (ages 37 and 39), and I love hearing it. Great kids!


----------



## LPBeier

I saw my surgeon today and got those pesky staples removed.  He was very impressed with my improvement.  I kidded him about being such a troublesome patient (two surgeries, infection, transfers to another hospital, etc.) and he said no, he thought I was very "patient" with the whole thing and admired my strength!  I smiled at his pun and the fact he really meant it.


----------



## babetoo

so glad for you. hope it is really and truely over. you deserve to feel good.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

a few umm inappropriate jokes that kidna slipped out.


----------



## nitroy2k

name of this post


----------



## kitchenelf

Fisher's Mom said:


> I told this to my 6 year old Fisher, who laughed and laughed. He made me repeat it a few times so he could remember it. He said this joke is "hilarious"!



hahahahaha - Barbara L got me with that joke too!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

sitting in the back yard a while ago with my 2 pooches


----------



## LEFSElover

behind the 8 ball again, adding a rating to this thread


----------



## luvs

LEFSE & my competition over who's dining on tenderloin yesterday.


----------



## pdswife

Hubby telling me if I really wanted to go to Africa for six months...he'd missed me but if I really thought it was important I could go.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

having a member feel so strongly about a recipe I created to suggest it to someone else to try.  definitly a good thing.


----------



## sattie

LEFSElover.... and pacanis.... my day is not so uninspired anymore!


----------



## LPBeier

Having someone know me well enough, and think enough of me to suggest a recipe I should try.


----------



## sattie

I should have mentioned this last night, a message that smoke king sent me.... I am sooooo not worthy of such kind words!!!!

LBP... it is nice when someone takes the time to know you and think of you!!!


----------



## kadesma

sattie said:


> I should have mentioned this last night, a message that smoke king sent me.... I am sooooo not worthy of such kind words!!!!
> 
> LBP... it is nice when someone takes the time to know you and think of you!!!


Sattie,
with you kind words are the only words to use.
kades


----------



## smoke king

My friendship with both Sattie and Kadesma (and LEFSE, and GRK, and so many others, you know who you are)

It puts a smile on my face just knowing you all are out there....


----------



## smoke king

sattie said:


> I am sooooo not worthy of such kind words!!!!




*Yes*- you are Sattie-you need to see things from my perspective


----------



## texasgirl

Yeah, well, I think sattie is a meany!! J/k!!!
Reading all you nice peoples words are enough to smile. Hey sattie, you turning colors yet


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

same here smoke king.

Last thing to make me smile

My dogs about to eat me alive if i dont givethem my cream spinach omlette and burnt cheese im having for breakfast

but most of all....

A PM i got from smoke king.


----------



## LPBeier

I too got a PM smile from Smoke King, what a guy!


----------



## sattie

texasgirl said:


> Yeah, well, I think sattie is a meany!! J/k!!!
> Reading all you nice peoples words are enough to smile. Hey sattie, you turning colors yet


 

 Yes, I am humbled to say the least!!! You guys are the greatest, I can always count on this place to lift my spirits!!!


----------



## sattie

smoke king said:


> *Yes*- you are Sattie-you need to see things from my perspective


 
I can't see myself, I guess that is my problem.  But SK, you are a true gem!!!


----------



## smoke king

Wow-now its my turn to blush!!!

If you guys actually knew how much you all do for me.....


----------



## sattie

SK, I think you have touched many of our hearts here!!!  It is not everyday that someone is so willing to put their feelings out there to share as you have.  When you hurt, we hurt.  When you cry, we cry.  When you laugh, well.... we are all laughing at you or with you!!!  

It is a pleasure getting to know you and being able to be there for you.


----------



## LEFSElover

.................today or just now, I read two very nice things. I smiled.............thank you.........


----------



## B'sgirl

This!


----------



## pdswife

My son, girlfriend and giant chicken.

eBay Store - Bonusbag's Treasures New and Used: Grocery Store Items, Collectibles, Game Systems Games

It makes me so happy to see him in love and happy!


----------



## texasgirl

B'sgirl said:


> This!


 Yeah, that was GREAT!!


I have an interview tomorrow, even after choking on the phone because of the above mentioned thread!!
Says a fortune 500 company, never heard of it, LOL
Like I care!! LOL


----------



## LPBeier

Good luck Texasgirl!


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> Good luck Texasgirl!


 
Thank you! I hope you are doing better!!


----------



## miniman

Good Stacey, wishing you all the best, fingers crossed and prayers offered.


----------



## texasgirl

miniman said:


> Good Stacey, wishing you all the best, fingers crossed and prayers offered.


 Thank you, seems I need it more than I thought


----------



## LEFSElover

knowing that my finger in now nimble from having sent out so much karma, it's a good thing, ut oh, is my name MS


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Yeah, that was GREAT!!
> 
> 
> I have an interview tomorrow, even after choking on the phone because of the above mentioned thread!!
> Says a fortune 500 company, never heard of it, LOL
> Like I care!! LOL


Best of luck Stacy..I'm pulling for you.
cj


----------



## LEFSElover

kadesma said:


> Best of luck Stacy..I'm pulling for you.
> cj


me too Stacy and Kades --->IJP4U and you too Stac


----------



## suziquzie

..... Kades' kind words for my celebration....  

Stacy I'm hoping all the best of luck for you!!! YOu need a good, FUN job!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

There is a lot of stress in my life right now. My husband's mother is not doing well, she has dementia, my mother who lives with us has short term memory loss and a mild form of senility (dementia). Every night I make it a point to cook dinner for a household of 5 people. Every night my mother asks if she can have what I've made. Every night I say "yes, Mom I always make enough for everyone." Well I ate and sat and watched a little T.V. while everyone else had a chance to finish, about 30 minutes or so. I walk in the kitchen to clean up and put away the leftovers and she walks in and asks me, "what am I gonna eat for dinner?". I lost it. Between the stress of caring for an elderly (82 yrs old) parent and worrying about how my husband is feeling with his mom in bad shape and financial worries, etc... I blew up at her, I started yelling so loud my throat still hurts. I got done yelling and went to my room and sat on my bed. All of a sudden I feel these arms wrap around me. It was my 12 year old son. He didn't say anything, I could hear him sniffling a little bit, but he didn't say a word, just held me. I truely have the most wonderful child ever. After I calmed down I explained to him that mommy has been really stressed and I shouldn't have yelled, and gramma can't help it. Then I started telling him about things that Gramma and I use to do together and how she wasn't always this way. He relpied with, "Gramma sounded like she was a lot of fun back then."


----------



## miniman

Lovely story - you have a great son.


----------



## texasgirl

getoutamykitchen said:


> There is a lot of stress in my life right now. My husband's mother is not doing well, she has dementia, my mother who lives with us has short term memory loss and a mild form of senility (dementia). Every night I make it a point to cook dinner for a household of 5 people. Every night my mother asks if she can have what I've made. Every night I say "yes, Mom I always make enough for everyone." Well I ate and sat and watched a little T.V. while everyone else had a chance to finish, about 30 minutes or so. I walk in the kitchen to clean up and put away the leftovers and she walks in and asks me, "what am I gonna eat for dinner?". I lost it. Between the stress of caring for an elderly (82 yrs old) parent and worrying about how my husband is feeling with his mom in bad shape and financial worries, etc... I blew up at her, I started yelling so loud my throat still hurts. I got done yelling and went to my room and sat on my bed. All of a sudden I feel these arms wrap around me. It was my 12 year old son. He didn't say anything, I could hear him sniffling a little bit, but he didn't say a word, just held me. I truely have the most wonderful child ever. After I calmed down I explained to him that mommy has been really stressed and I shouldn't have yelled, and gramma can't help it. Then I started telling him about things that Gramma and I use to do together and how she wasn't always this way. He relpied with, "Gramma sounded like she was a lot of fun back then."


 
This is something that can fast and easily happen. Kades can relate to this one too. She went through something very similar. What I didn't read and would like to know, did you go to your mother and talk to her. Set her mind at ease also? I know stress can cause many many problems and cause angry words, but, after cooling down, please tell me you went to her too.This is not easy for her either.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

texasgirl said:


> This is something that can fast and easily happen. Kades can relate to this one too. She went through something very similar. What I didn't read and would like to know, did you go to your mother and talk to her. Set her mind at ease also? I know stress can cause many many problems and cause angry words, but, after cooling down, please tell me you went to her too.This is not easy for her either.


 
Actually she came to my room while my son was still there and appoligized. I appoligized also, then we kinda stayed in our separate corners. The thing is though when she wakes up this morning she won't remember yesterday, that's how bad her memory is. I just need to remember that she is not the same person and she needs to be told the same things everyday and 99% of the time I do. This was just myself having a weak moment. You see I'm the only one of her 4 children that is willing to take care of her. I have 1 brother who hasn't seen her since 1991, my other brother lives right next door and takes her out maybe once a month for about an hour and then there's my sister who lives with us and has only taken her out to the grocery store 1 time in the last year or longer. I'm with my mom 24/7 and I just can't depend on my siblings to help out.


----------



## texasgirl

getoutamykitchen said:


> Actually she came to my room while my son was still there and appoligized. I appoligized also, then we kinda stayed in our separate corners. The thing is though when she wakes up this morning she won't remember yesterday, that's how bad her memory is. I just need to remember that she is not the same person and she needs to be told the same things everyday and 99% of the time I do. This was just myself having a weak moment. You see I'm the only one of her 4 children that is willing to take care of her. I have 1 brother who hasn't seen her since 1991, my other brother lives right next door and takes her out maybe once a month for about an hour and then there's my sister who lives with us and has only taken her out to the grocery store 1 time in the last year or longer. I'm with my mom 24/7 and I just can't depend on my siblings to help out.


 
That is horrible of your siblings!!
There is NO excuse for it !! It is their MOTHER for goodness sake! I wish I had my mother to even talk to!! You are a good person for the care you are giving her. Yes, it's stressful and you have the right to lash out when you need. You will have the light heart when she is gone, knowing you took care of her and made her last years good, not your siblings. They will have to deal with, " I should have.......", when you will be able to smile and say, "I'm glad that I.....". 
I didn't mean to make light of your situation or throw accusations and if it sounded like I was, I'm very sorry, that is not what I meant. I wanted to know because of knowing what it's like when you don't make things right and how it feels to lash out like that when stressed and wishing it can be taken back. I know that feeling all too well


----------



## getoutamykitchen

texasgirl said:


> That is horrible of your siblings!!
> There is NO excuse for it !! It is their MOTHER for goodness sake! I wish I had my mother to even talk to!! You are a good person for the care you are giving her. Yes, it's stressful and you have the right to lash out when you need. You will have the light heart when she is gone, knowing you took care of her and made her last years good, not your siblings. They will have to deal with, " I should have.......", when you will be able to smile and say, "I'm glad that I.....".
> I didn't mean to make light of your situation or throw accusations and if it sounded like I was, I'm very sorry, that is not what I meant. I wanted to know because of knowing what it's like when you don't make things right and how it feels to lash out like that when stressed and wishing it can be taken back. I know that feeling all too well


 
Oh no, I didn't take it that way at all and your right about my siblings. They are gonna have to look in the mirror one day after moms gone and know they should have done more. But I will know that I did everything I could for her.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

No let's get back to what made us smile!


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> No let's get back to what made us smile!


Yes sweetie and YOU can grin, you are taking on a big job..Mom had dementia, and it was so hard, she would as the same question over and over, like she was imprinting it on her mind.Enjoy your mom as much as you can NOW eventually you will need to find a home where they can watch them every minute..They tend to wander and get lost..Right now your mom knows you and you will still see flashes of the mommy you knew..Store all the memories and you will have them later on..There are meds that can help memory, but they can be dangerous..So weight that possibility carefuly If you need to cry  or vent you can PM me anytime and we can talk..I know just how hard this is and I also know, you need a day away from it now and again..It will save yo and your mom hurt like last night..Bless your heart and your son, you have a wonderful little man there.Smile and make today shine.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

My wonderful Hubby told me last night that while he is proud of me for tackling simple meals and jobs around the house, the important things are my exercises, appointments and rest.  He said if I can't do more than that then it is totally fine with him and he will pick up the slack.  He said that he and our border are capable of doing meals, laundry and dishes and if the house is a little messy for a couple of weeks, who cares....what is important to him is that I get strong and pain free and the rest will come. 

I was smiling through incredible tears of joy and relief.  How did I deserve such a wonderful man.


----------



## homecook

BTDT and still going through it now. I have my mom in an assisted living facility because she is also in a wheel chair and we have too many steps for her to have come here to stay. I knew she would get better care than I would be able to provide for her. I visit her 3-4 times a week and she cries and asks why don't I visit her more often, she just doesn't remember things from one day to the next. It's been really hard. I have days like you and just come home and have a good cry to let out the frustration! My ds (18) is my rock....he always seems to sense when I need that "suck the air out of me hug". He remembers the good times he used to have with his grandmother, which puts a smile on my face and I treasure that.
I also have 3 other siblings that don't seem to bother either. One brother lives 4 hrs. away in Dayton and another lives 6 hrs. away in Indiana and they haven't been back home since June when my grandmother passed away. They don't even call. My oldest brother who lives in St. Louis calls all the time, gives me support, calls my mom and sends her cards to lift her spirits but I'm still the only one here to do everything. I treasure the times I can spend with my mom, I know before too long she won't know who I am.  
Sometimes you just need to step back and breathe and know that you're not alone even if it seems like that sometimes. 
Sometimes the youngest members of the family have more insight and that's when you can see the big picture.
I hope that made sense. PM me if you need to talk out your frustrations. I care.

Barb


----------



## sattie

Luvs!!!!!


----------



## homecook

LPBeier said:


> I was smiling through incredible tears of joy and relief.  How did I deserve such a wonderful man.



It's because he knows what a strong and wonderful woman he has and loves. You have been through a lot and he appreciates everything you do. 

Barb


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> My wonderful Hubby told me last night that while he is proud of me for tackling simple meals and jobs around the house, the important things are my exercises, appointments and rest. He said if I can't do more than that then it is totally fine with him and he will pick up the slack. He said that he and our border are capable of doing meals, laundry and dishes and if the house is a little messy for a couple of weeks, who cares....what is important to him is that I get strong and pain free and the rest will come.
> 
> I was smiling through incredible tears of joy and relief. How did I deserve such a wonderful man.


 
Because you are equally, a wondrful woman!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

It's friday and I just got back from having lunch with my son (my rock) at school. We call it hotdogs in the park day now. He gets a 30 minute lunch and I smiled the whole time.


----------



## GrantsKat

My 5 year old son!!

As some of you know he started kindergarten this year & has had a REALLY hard time adjusting. Everyday there is either crying or fighting
Well this morning, as usual I had to physically get him out of the van & practically carry him to the school door! Then suddenlyhe stops fighting me, grabs his lunchbox and walks over to a little girl, puts his arm around her and walks into school...didnt even say goodbye to me
Apparently this girl is his "girlfriend"yikes!
After recovering from my shock, I had to laugh, Im glad us women have that affect on men


----------



## babetoo

my cat thomas, usually a very shy kitty, hides under bed when company comes. 
great granddaughter was here , she is two. she is half afraid of thomas. she wanted to give him a treat. put some in her hand and thomas ate it from her hand. i couldn't believe it. may he sensed a kindred spirit. 

this made me smile big time, at the joy and smiles on her face.

babe


----------



## LEFSElover

honestly what sattie said in a note...............


----------



## Barbara L

Getting to play Literati online with my daughter for the first time in a very long time made me smile!

Another thing that made me smile (and gasp!) were the pictures she sent me of our grandkids!  I will post them in a separate thread when I upload them on my computer).

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

Looking in the mirror!!!! I cut my hair off!! LOL Took off about 7 inches, hehe


----------



## Barbara L

It looks really good Stacy!  Now how about a pictue of the haircut from the front?!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Things that made me smile today!
Well of course my son and this is have lunch day with him at school. But I had a little bonus today. I responded to a post about someone dealing with depression and how it can rule your life sometimes and I got a PM from 2 different DC members offering kind words, support and a shoulder if needed. 
I just wanted to thank those 2 DC members for their kind words of encouragement. You both gave me a little added lift and a smile to my day.


----------



## Barbara L

Smiling is good!!!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Barbara L said:


> Smiling is good!!!
> 
> Barbara


 

I've been told that smiling uses less muscles...
    I'm all for doing less exercise!


----------



## texasgirl

Barbara L said:


> It looks really good Stacy! Now how about a pictue of the haircut from the front?!
> 
> Barbara


how about from the side
Feels so different! My hair is really fine anyway, but, I didn't realize the weight of it until it was gone.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

texasgirl said:


> how about from the side
> Feels so different! My hair is really fine anyway, but, I didn't realize the weight of it until it was gone.


 
texasgirl, your doing just the opposite of what I'm doing. I use to have super short hair where they used electric clippers on the back. Two years ago I decided it made my head look too small because I have wide shoulders so I started growing it out. It's about half way down my back now. I also stopped coloring it. Last time my son counted (bless his heart) I have about 43 gray hairs.


----------



## texasgirl

getoutamykitchen said:


> texasgirl, your doing just the opposite of what I'm doing. I use to have super short hair where they used electric clippers on the back. Two years ago I decided it made my head look too small because I have wide shoulders so I started growing it out. It's about half way down my back now. I also stopped coloring it. Last time my son counted (bless his heart) I have about 43 gray hairs.


 
Well, if my head is the only thing I can get to look small, I will take it
It will match my feet, lol


----------



## getoutamykitchen

texasgirl said:


> Well, if my head is the only thing I can get to look small, I will take it
> It will match my feet, lol


 
I want my head to look bigger so my body will look smaller.  Although I did lose 150 lbs. so far this year. 

Lose 5 gain 3, lose 4 gain 5, lose 7 gain 6 and so on and so on. I figured if I add up all that I lose it's about 150 lbs.


----------



## Barbara L

It made me smile to think of that first time washing your hair after getting a haircut.  It is such a weird feeling!  Combing it the first time too!

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

nothing like a haircut or trim to make you feel better---looks good TXG----pretty blonde highlights......


----------



## LEFSElover

the pix stacey posted of all those doggies.  so cute, it instantly made me giggle


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Saturday morning, hubby's at work, I'm still in bed watching cartoons with my son. By the way we're watching Fairy Odd Parents.


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Well, if my head is the only thing I can get to look small, I will take it
> It will match my feet, lol


Stop that sister,
you're looking good. I like the hair, it's as I remember from a long ago picture of you and one of the boys at his graduation..See I knew ya when
kades


----------



## buckytom

last night, the commute home was a nightmare. there was a hazmat situation in the lincoln tunnel, so it took me 3 hours to get home on the bus. the first half of which i had to stand, trying not to jam my butt into seated people's faces as the bus jerked along, 10 feet at a time.

but when i got home, my son had gone around the house and collected a bunch of loose change, as much as his little hands could hold. he gave it to me to pay for parking so i wouldn't have to take the bus, thus getting home faster. 

you couldn't ask for a better son.


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> Stop that sister,
> you're looking good. I like the hair, it's as I remember from a long ago picture of you and one of the boys at his graduation..See I knew ya when
> kades


 
LOL you're crazy!!

BT, you're raising a good little guy.


----------



## LEFSElover

Talking to Barb L. on the phone.
She wants to thank you all for your prayers and well wishes.
She wants you all to know that she's just prayed for her DC'ers.
She says she is doing well.  Sounds strong.
Talking to her, she is sweet as can be and it brought tears and smiles to this face of mine.  I am pleased to speak with her and know her feelings about all of this.
Some people are so amazing.  She is one of them.


----------



## texasgirl

thankls LEFES for letting us know how she is doing!! I'm happy that she is doing good and is so strong!!


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you LEFSE, you are such a dear for prayer and follow-up.  I am glad she is sounding strong, but I know she still needs all of our support.  Is there anything else we can do?

My smile came this morning when I was getting up to get some breakfast.  DH said, he had it covered and that I could go to the computer but then back to bed.  He knew I had a bad night and it is a special day and so I am being waited on all day.


----------



## LEFSElover

LPBeier said:


> Thank you LEFSE, you are such a dear for prayer and follow-up.  I am glad she is sounding strong, but I know she still needs all of our support.  Is there anything else we can do?


Laurie, just to please continue to pray for her.  Her return to the hospital is Monday, so if you could keep her in prayer that day, it'd be great.
She thanks all for support.........


----------



## kadesma

yesterday I had Cade and Carson with me after school, we went to Ethan and Olivias home so the kids could play..We stayed for dinner and it was so much fun...My kids surprised me, they hear more than we realize. Cade says out of the blue, Ma can we say grace before we eat..I looked at my daughter and she nodded yes so we told him of course..He thank the Lord and then said please God watch over Ma's friend Barb. I tell you I was so surprised I started to cry..but then  I guess I shouldn't be surprised, just very happy. All four of the kids said yes, Ma's friend..smiled at each other and started their dinner..I had a lot to smile about last night and it's carried over to today..
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> yesterday I had Cade and Carson with me after school, we went to Ethan and Olivias home so the kids could play..We stayed for dinner and it was so much fun...My kids surprised me, they hear more than we realize. Cade says out of the blue, Ma can we say grace before we eat..I looked at my daughter and she nodded yes so we told him of course..He thank the Lord and then said please God watch over Ma's friend Barb. I tell you I was so surprised I started to cry..but then I guess I shouldn't be surprised, just very happy. All four of the kids said yes, Ma's friend..smiled at each other and started their dinner..I had a lot to smile about last night and it's carried over to today..
> kadesma


 
Why would you be surprised over something like? Look at who they have as a roll model? You're a wonderful lady, therefore, wonderful kids too!!


----------



## mikki

Talk to my boss, said he's been trying to get time to talk to me. (thought I was in trouble for something) Office was closed so it just us. he told me he was impressed with how fast I have caught on to things and that he liked my attitude. Felt really good, especially since I had my doubts that I could even do this job.


----------



## buckytom

that's quite a feet, mikki. 

wait, you're still working for a podiatrist, right?


----------



## mikki

yeah BT still working for the podiatrist.


----------



## buckytom

so, it's really the victory of da feet...


----------



## mikki

butter you up BT your on a roll.


----------



## texasgirl

Just don't stick your foot in your mouth bt!!


----------



## LEFSElover

I met the sweetest lady today while I was in Wal&reens reading magazines waiting for pic developement.  81 years young, top of the mark, in great shape and cuter than a kitty.  I fell in love and she invited me to dinner.  I hugged her until she almost ran out of breath, she was soooo darling....and made me smile, she smiled too


----------



## texasgirl

LEFSElover said:


> I met the sweetest lady today while I was in Wal&reens reading magazines waiting for pic developement. 81 years young, top of the mark, in great shape and cuter than a kitty. I fell in love and she invited me to dinner. I hugged her until she almost ran out of breath, she was soooo darling....and made me smile, she smiled too


 
You are special, you know that??


----------



## luvs

precious, LEFSE!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I have been sorting thru totes and totes of old photo's and negatives and came across these this morning. They deffinately made me smile. Thought I would share them with you since Halloween is just around the corner.
This my son Andrew's very first halloween costume. 1997






Here he is as policeman. 2001





And halloween 2003 as a cowboy.


----------



## suziquzie

cute!!!!


----------



## pdswife

very cute!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Thanks suziquzie, Thanks pdswife,
    I had so much fun making those!


----------



## pdswife

you made them?  WOW!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

pdswife said:


> you made them? WOW!!


 
I've only bought one of his costumes and that was a fireman. The most difficult one was Joseph's Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat. I bought the video for me to enjoy and he got hooked on it when he was 6 or 7 years old. I know I have pics of it somewhere. I'm still going thru pictures. I really enjoyed making them, but he doesn't treat or treat anymore.


----------



## babetoo

i have one great granddaughter who is almost a year old. she will be a butterfly.

another is two, don't know yet what she will be. all the rest are to grown-up. 

hardly any trick or treaters here in park. there are kids in here just don't think many are interested. i miss all the fun when mine were little.

babe


----------



## texasgirl

babetoo said:


> i have one great granddaughter who is almost a year old. she will be a butterfly.
> 
> another is two, don't know yet what she will be. all the rest are to grown-up.
> 
> hardly any trick or treaters here in park. there are kids in here just don't think many are interested. i miss all the fun when mine were little.
> 
> babe


 
me too! We don't get any here. I loved taking my kids. It was so much fun to see all the different costumes. DH just misses stealing the boys candy


----------



## babetoo

texasgirl said:


> me too! We don't get any here. I loved taking my kids. It was so much fun to see all the different costumes. DH just misses stealing the boys candy


 
my husband used to put out a pumpkin with a speaker in it. then he would wait behind the drapes. he would talk to all the kids. it made us laugh to see how many kids really got into it. specially the very small ones. they would talk back. he would say" do u like pumpkin pie?" most would say yes, then he would say " boo hoo, you ate my friends" that was pretty much for those over four. we had such  a good time, the best group to scare was the cocky 11 or 12 years old boys. husband would let out blood curdling yowels and watch them fly off our porch. for that group also he would dress as a monster and come out from side of garage and scare them. 

i miss it and i very much miss my husband. 

babe


----------



## getoutamykitchen

babetoo said:


> i have one great granddaughter who is almost a year old. she will be a butterfly.
> 
> another is two, don't know yet what she will be. all the rest are to grown-up.
> 
> hardly any trick or treaters here in park. there are kids in here just don't think many are interested. i miss all the fun when mine were little.
> 
> babe


 
We have never had a trick or treater in all the 36 years we've lived here. We all live 5 acres or more apart, if they did come they would probably ask for water. Or maybe directions!


----------



## Adillo303

I fondly remember trick or treat when I was a kid. My mom made all my costumes. They were always very creative and I was frequently invited in for pictures, cider and doughnuts. Those were good times.

That was then and this is now. We now have the days of drugs and razor blades in apples, our kids should not take from the treats till checked and teenagers that come to the door with no costume at all and scoff at you if the treats are not good enough. At least that is what we get here. I would love to see some little kids in adorable costumes and enjoy the day for what it used to be. Sorry, not really smiley. 

AC


----------



## LEFSElover

well I can tell you what it wasn't.
it wasn't knowing my cell just died.
But it was, the thought of a new and exciting thing called an iPhone...........
sheeesh, how shallow is that?
The look on hubbys face when I showed him my "score" from work, his eyes lit up!


----------



## kadesma

Having my kids here for dinner yesterday the little ones as well..Having Miss Olivia who usually avoids hugging and kissing so she can play come climb into my lap, look me in the face and say, love you ma!! She then helped herself to my 7-up over vanilla ice cream This in turn brought them all running for a taste..Well I got 2 bites secondly the butchers mistake turned out really great..I think the next corned beef will be fixed the same way..Now to make me smile even more I need to get a plain old brisket and have a go at it.
kadesma


----------



## luvs

you've beautiful stuff to post, kads. love your posts!!!


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> you've beautiful stuff to post, kads. love your posts!!!


Thank you luvs,
you're a sweetie.
kades


----------



## LEFSElover

I awoke to a headache due to no sleep.
My doll was up all night coughing and stirring so, as was I.
I got up anyway to get him his coffee, lunch, breakfast for the drive and vitamins and was still annoyed at this head that killed.
I know what you're all thinking and you're right.
Yesterday wasn't the best of days, him sick, him being irritable, me wanting a iPhone, him not hearing or listening to me properly and me thinking he was the biggest dork ever, went to bed that way too.........

Got him off to work, and opened the computer to DC.
There first thing I saw was a blessing from a dear friend on here who'd said the nicest thing.  That made me smile and turned around my mood, amazing right or is it Awesome?  Thank you..............................*{Kades}*


----------



## LPBeier

I too had a sleepless night with more horrific leg cramps.  Around 4:30 I had just gotten into a nice deep sleep and found myself waking up screaming.  DH woke up, cradled me in his arms and the two pups jumped up in the bed and curled up around me.  Even though the pain was intense, I never felt so loved and cared for.  DH just started praying for the pain to subside (rubbing and pain killers don't work) while holding me tight and I fell asleep in his arms.  Just thinking about it keeps the smile on my face.

Kades reading your post about the kids also brought a wonderful smile as always!


----------



## pdswife

Oh Laurie... I'm sorry for the pain but hearing about the love makes me smile.


----------



## Saphellae

I am daydreaming of what it's going to be like to walk through the doors of our new house in November! It's too far away!


----------



## pdswife

The "kids" are coming over for dinner tomorrow and Shannon just wrote to say she's bring a tape that a friend sent the of when david was a kid!!  I know the tape and I know it's funny!  We'll all have a great time laughing!


----------



## texasgirl

A sweet pm from James!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> The "kids" are coming over for dinner tomorrow and Shannon just wrote to say she's bring a tape that a friend sent the of when david was a kid!!  I know the tape and I know it's funny!  We'll all have a great time laughing!


I love the happiness I see in your posts about your boy..They are so special even when they were teenagers and drove ya buggy wondering what they were up to now.. Now another phase in life is beginning, enjoy mom
kades


----------



## pdswife

Kades... I don't know you but I love ya anyway!  Thank you for being you!  Thank you for understanding me.


----------



## LEFSElover

........waking up at 3 to get the kid outta the house and on his way to work coffee made and in tow, lunch made and in tow..... that uniform, that gorgeous kid is all that matters...and all seems to be right with the world......I love him so much........ 
......the other thing, hubby didn't hack all night long like the night before, meaning we both slept and snuggled...


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

hahaha gettign some days off approved at work

throwing the fact that Mgmt is responsible for the fact they are rotating us agaisnt there will and when employees need the day off and put in for the day off that we should have off is their problem


----------



## pdswife

pushing the "BUY NOW" button on Alaskaair.com!!


----------



## miniman

Where are you going PDS (I wonder if I can guess????)


----------



## suziquzie

Going down to the extra "junk" room w/ DH to start sorting..... and deciding taking the kids to McD's for lunch would be more entertaining.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I'm smiling all over because I'm getting ready to attend my son's wedding this weekend! I finished the wedding dress and it's exactly what his fiance wanted. The look on her face when she tried it on for the final fitting brought tears to my eyes.

This is my first child to marry so it's all new to me and I'm relishing every minute of it. It will be a very unusual wedding but I think it will be lovely.


----------



## babetoo

talked to my oldest granddaughter this am. she is doing an internship to be a phlebotomist. made me smile, because, i think she has found something she likes to do. 

she always tells me she loves me, she is 26 years old and still saying "grams I love you"


----------



## Barbara L

Watching Cubbie and one of the cats this morning (before he started chasing them and being a brat!).  Cubbie and Tony were lying on the bed, facing each other.  Tony was on a pillow at the end of the bed.  This all happened very fast, so I'm lucky I saw it.  Cubbie put his paw up on the pillow in front of Tony, and Tony put his paw on Cubbie's paw.  It was so cute!  

Barbara


----------



## luvs

my Mom paid my student loans fer me again!!


----------



## Barbara L

I smiled when I opened the mail today.  The best mail was from Michelemarie.    Thanks Michele!

Barbara


----------



## luvs

another was my Dad gave me $50 & my Mom gave me $70!!


----------



## Barbara L

luvs said:


> my Mom paid my student loans fer me again!!


 


luvs said:


> another was my Dad gave me $50 & my Mom gave me $70!!


WooHoo on both events!  Think they'll pay my students loans?!  

Barbara


----------



## love2"Q"

my son (who is six) .. called me after school to tell me he got 
student of the month .. i am quite the proud daddy ..


----------



## getoutamykitchen

love2"Q" said:


> my son (who is six) .. called me after school to tell me he got
> student of the month .. i am quite the proud daddy ..


 
Those student of the month awards are so cute to attend. My son got it the first month of school every year in elementary school.
Congrats to your son!


----------



## Barbara L

love2"Q" said:


> my son (who is six) .. called me after school to tell me he got
> student of the month .. i am quite the proud daddy ..


Yay!  Tell him this elementary teacher is proud of him!

Barbara


----------



## love2"Q"

thank you all .. he is so proud of himself .. its really great to see him like this ..
the school he goes to is very hard .. he is learning things in first grade that 
most fourht graders dont know .. so we are very proud .. he even called his GaGa and PaPa to tell them .. and he hates the phone ...


----------



## babetoo

my daughter called from hawaii. she is vacationing there. she is having a wonderful time and really deserves it. she has been working three jobs for the past year. it made me smile to hear the excitement in her voice.


----------



## Max Sutton

*PICKLES comic strips*

Reading the daily *PICKLES comic strip* always makes me smile or even LOL.


----------



## LeeAnn

I went to give each of my daughters $1 for the "extras" they can get at lunchtime, my middle daughter said "No Mom, I already have $2 in my backpack, if I take another $1 from you that would be a bad "influhmunce" for the other two".  I started giggling and she said "Oh, I mean "influlunce", AAHH, I mean "influence".  It was SO cute listening to her working it out.


----------



## luvs

i scored a POSSIBLE culinary externship!!!!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

.............yet again, waking up this morning..............I am forever grateful


----------



## pdswife

A friendly message on facebook from a friend!


----------



## buckytom

way to go, luvs!!!! if you get it, do it the best you can. you're in that groove in your 20's where you make the path for the rest of your life. focus, and don't blow it.  

lol, lefse. well said!

pds, do you get many unfriendly messages? somehow, i doubt it. except maybe a few bear huggers.


----------



## pdswife

lol Bucky... come to think of it... I only get unfriendly messages from the bear huggers here.  The messages on facebook are all nice and friendly!   But... I only let people leave me messages there who I know will ONLY say nice things.   : )


----------



## luvs

i won $2,000 dollars on a scratchy ticket!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

luvs said:


> i won $2,000 dollars on a scratchy ticket!!!


 
 Congratulations!


----------



## Barbara L

WooHoo!  I'm happy for you luvs!

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

buckytom said:


> way to go, luvs!!!! if you get it, do it the best you can. you're in that groove in your 20's where you make the path for the rest of your life. focus, and don't blow it.
> 
> lol, lefse. well said!
> 
> pds, do you get many unfriendly messages? somehow, i doubt it. except maybe a few bear huggers.


 
what is a bear hugger?


----------



## mikki

Seeing my 16 year old daughter, who is all tomboy, in her homecomming dress.


----------



## pdswife

An invite to Starbucks this morning.  It used to be our weekly date but Paul's been so busy with two jobs and hunting that it's been months since we've gone.  We're on our way and we're both feeling good about it.  We'll also stop at the store for a long list of good yummy dinner items!


----------



## suziquzie

having chips n salsa for dinner!!!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

I just realized I could put Landon's picture on as wallpaper on my iPhone.
He is sooooooooo cute and I see him every time I turn it on.


----------



## kadesma

Ahhh,all my kids around the table dipping bread into the mashed potatoes and gravy and then going ummmmm having fun eating pomagranite seeds for the first time..having them gobble up  a small slice of pumpkin pie and chocolate pie..Little Ethan siddeling up to me and quietly asking, Ma can I have some chocolate pie to take home please..Having the pleasure of  presenting him the rest of the pie as we walked to the car and his  oh thank you ma...
What a great day..I'm all smilesnd covered in hugs and sweet kisses
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

suziquzie said:


> having chips n salsa for dinner!!!!!


One of my favorite dinners!  It is also one of my favorite desserts!

Barbara


----------



## LEFSElover

Just reading Kadesma's postand knowing I have the pleasure of P4H and did.


----------



## kadesma

Knowing someone jp4me brings a smile to my face  and peace to my heart..I send those pback2 u 
kadesma


----------



## LEFSElover

.....and I'm smiling, thank you {{{Kades}}}


----------



## pdswife

suzi, she's always making me giggle.


----------



## kadesma

I agree with that Pds..Suzi is great a nd has a wonderful sense of humor..She always brings a smile to my face.
Thanks Suzi, you to Pds

kadesma


----------



## pdswife

I think that there is a core bunch of us on here that should all stand up and take a bow for making life better!  We are a good bunch of cool folks!


----------



## suziquzie

aww shucks....
I'm so glad I can make SOMEONE smile!!!!


----------



## smoke king

After 30+ years, a hug from my big sister. The details aren't important.


----------



## kadesma

smoke king said:


> After 30+ years, a hug from my big sister. The details aren't important.


Feeling you happiness makes me smile for both of us..
Familyis all important, glad yours is back together

kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

That is wonderful Bob!

Barbara


----------



## pdswife

hubby.... he just bought me a ticket to Mexico!!  I leave Novemember 4th!  He's nice. I think maybe, I'll stay married to him for a few more years.


----------



## expatgirl

Great news, Bob and pdswife!!!  Your great news makes me smile


----------



## suziquzie

Cool Trish!
So I can expect mine in the mail around Thursday right?


----------



## pdswife

I've already informed Jamie the bartender that he'll be doing doubletime!


----------



## suziquzie

why the heck are you AWAKE???


----------



## LEFSElover

commercials, they make me smile, like the one I just saw, a cute little Boston terrior had an oopsie on the wood floor after the children watched something on tv that scared the poor little pooch.........so cute........


----------



## LadyCook61

Watching Bluebirds in the birdbath, I don't see Bluebirds too often so it is a real  blessing to see them.


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> why the heck are you AWAKE???


 


a combo of EXCITMENT about Mexico and FEAR of a dentist appointment!!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Finding out at my eye appointment that my eyes are showing no signs of diabetes damage at all.  Not the least little bit.  That definitely made me smile.    I will be getting glasses next week.  They are bifocals, but I don't have to wear them all day, just when I am on the computer, reading, or doing close work.  Hey, wait.  That is all day!  

Barbara


----------



## SierraCook

Barbara, that is such good news.  I bet that it was such a relief to find that out.  The thing that made me smile today was the sun.  It felt so good to feel the warmth of sun today after the last several days of cold weather.  I actually wore short sleeves today!!


----------



## lifesaver

the pic of splish splash taking a bath. i just absolutly love it.


----------



## Barbara L

SierraCook said:


> Barbara, that is such good news. I bet that it was such a relief to find that out. The thing that made me smile today was the sun. It felt so good to feel the warmth of sun today after the last several days of cold weather. I actually wore short sleeves today!!


It definitely did make me feel good.  I wasn't really expecting it to be a problem, but it was good to hear that it was even better than I had expected.

We are just having an extended summer here.  It is finally cooling off a teeny bit at night, but most nights it hasn't been getting that cool.  Right now it is almost 1:00 a.m., and it is 58 degrees F.  Usually by now I have to wear a sweater much of the time during the day, but I haven't even needed one much late at night when taking the dog out.  

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The last thing that made me smile...
It's 4 in the morning and as I'm mixing my dog's breakfast at the kitchen counter all I see out of the corner of my eye is her jumping continuously up and down (higher than the kitchen counter) and me thinking is she ever going to grow old. I certainly hope not! By the way this is an 85lb. lab, so feeding time is not exactly quiet time.
She's just like me, she lives to eat, not eats to live.


----------



## LEFSElover

...........being kissed goodbye by the man with the flawless teeth


----------



## pdswife

Getting the Magic Jack all set up and knowing I'll be able to call home all I want for FREE!!!


----------



## expatgirl

what made me smile today?...........how about putting about 10 people under the table laughing at my recollections of being a 1st grade teacher in Louisiana.........one was from South Africa and she had tears coming out she was laughing so hard........maybe I should be "RoseAnne from KZ"..........yeah, I'm a ham.......freely oink to it..........the other story was how they do women's exams over here.........sorry, ladies, but you'll really appreciate your next gyn apptmt..........there are NO (as in Nyet) robes to put..... on paper or otherwise.... and there is Nyet sheet to protect your nether regions.........they point to "Trigger" the horse and you lay down and giddyap in the stirrups..........yes, the office is spotless......and the gyn is the fastest gun in the west.......she was great........but modesty is out the door........I love to make people laugh....keeps everyone from crying........right??


----------



## smoke king

An email from a person very dear to me
A PM from a person very dear to me
A wonderful, late night conversation over coffee, on the back porch with my DW
The realization after said conversation,of how lucky I am to have my DW
The anticipation of the pitter-patter of (8) little Jack Russell footsteps around the house again very very soon
The thought that tomorrow is resrved for me and my runnin' partner (grandson Sammy age 7) just for us-we're going shopping for a turtle (and maybe a Starbucks)
and finally, knowing that all of *you* will be here tomorrow, and we can do it all again!!


----------



## expatgirl

smoke king said:


> An email from a person very dear to me
> A PM from a person very dear to me
> A wonderful, late night conversation over coffee, on the back porch with my DW
> The realization after said conversation,of how lucky I am to have my DW
> The anticipation of the pitter-patter of (8) little Jack Russell footsteps around the house again very very soon
> The thought that tomorrow is resrved for me and my runnin' partner (grandson Sammy age 7) just for us-we're going shopping for a turtle (and maybe a Starbucks)
> and finally, knowing that all of *you* will be here tomorrow, and we can do it all again!!



are you really a guy???  you can come and give my DH lessons in sensitivity any day.........what a lucky woman your DW is.......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My son, last night. He has no school tomarrow (friday) due to a teacher planning day and although he has a small homework assignment to due over the weekend, he came up to me about 30 minutes before we do homework and rubs my back and says, 
" Mom you look tired, if you want to skip homework tonight I won't mind. "
Ah, that sweet talkin' man of mine!


----------



## expatgirl

What a sweetheart.......GOMK.............and what a smooth talker...........my kinda guy.........you rub my back I will do just about anything............hahaha


----------



## getoutamykitchen

expatgirl said:


> What a sweetheart.......GOMK.............and what a smooth talker...........my kinda guy.........you rub my back I will do just about anything............hahaha


 
That's what I say!   Rub my back and your wish is my command.


----------



## miniman

3 pms in one day helping me to feel a little bit special.


----------



## LEFSElover

The "shrinkolator" comment along with the Sunshine comment I just received via a wonderful person..................I'm winking here GIG*


----------



## pdswife

five 20 dollar Starbucks cards for $79.99!


----------



## expatgirl

getoutamykitchen said:


> That's what I say!   Rub my back and your wish is my command.


  rub my feet and I'm your kitty.......not going to happen......DH won't touch feet.........too bad for him...........


----------



## LEFSElover

my little boy calling me today just to tell me 'something'. not that I understood him, his mommy had to tell me what he called with such enthusiasm about.  he just rattled something off, obviously happier than butter on toast, but whatever it was, he was delighted


----------



## kadesma

Hearing the Joy in Lefse post after that sweet telephone call.
And smiling that we found just the right house for our son to move into and it's close to home


kadesma


----------



## Sparkly77

getoutamykitchen said:


> My son, last night. He has no school tomarrow (friday) due to a teacher planning day and although he has a small homework assignment to due over the weekend, he came up to me about 30 minutes before we do homework and rubs my back and says,
> " Mom you look tired, if you want to skip homework tonight I won't mind. "
> Ah, that sweet talkin' man of mine!


 
Well, I was about to write something else, then came across this post, so now this post is the last thing that made me smile .  So funny.  

......So, did he get out of doing the homework?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Sparkly77 said:


> Well, I was about to write something else, then came across this post, so now this post is the last thing that made me smile . So funny.
> 
> ......So, did he get out of doing the homework?


 
Of course he did!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

expatgirl said:


> rub my feet and I'm your kitty.......not going to happen......DH won't touch feet.........too bad for him...........


 
My DH knows that when it comes to my feet his life is in grave danger if he touches them. Can't stand anyone to touch my feet. Can't even stand to have them covered with the blanket when I sleeping. He thought he was being funny one morning when he got up before me and covered them while I was sleeping and I came out of a sound sleep and snapped at him for it. The next night I painted his toe nails fire engine red while he slept. He learned his lesson, especially since I hid the nail polish remover too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Our 6 month old puppy, Junior, is pretty much deaf. He seems to be able to hear some very high pitched sounds if they are loud enough, but nothing else. Anyway, I was cleaning off the front porch and going through my other dog Bella's toy box. I came across a squeaky toy she got a couple of years ago. She was afraid of it because the squeak is really loud and piercing. Well, when I squeaked it, Junior's ears pricked up and he came running! He was sooo excited. He worked and worked at it til he figured out how to make it squeak. I've never seen him so carried away with a toy. He played all afternoon with it and he's sound asleep now - totally exhausted. Anyway, it made all of us smile to watch him "hear" something!


----------



## luvs

i saw my kitties. bless them!!!


----------



## LEFSElover

that one little tiny piece of chocolate that I just shoved in my mouth


----------



## mikki

Did you say chocolate? that's one thing that would put a smile on my face today.


----------



## LEFSElover

mikki said:


> Did you say chocolate? that's one thing that would put a smile on my face today.


yep I say chocolate almost everyday.
it makes my skin smooth, irons out the wrinkles, lengthens my hair, causes it to be shiny, helps my blood go through my veins with ease, makes me brilliant, shines my shoes and grows my fingernails, no, really


----------



## luvs

is that why my Mum's so pretty...

she loves her chocolate!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

luvs said:


> is that why my Mum's so pretty...


Your Mum is so pretty because she has such a wonderful daughter! I hope she sees your post because it will make _her_ smile today, too.


----------



## luvs

awww, you're a sweetie, fisher's mom!!! thank you!!


----------



## expatgirl

my face is smooth and my hair is not gray and it's not due to chocolate.......  I hate sweet things unless it's something like sherbert.......I think that it's due to genetics.......grandma was 88 when she died and she didn't have a line in her face.....she always wore one of those Laura Engall's prairie bonnets when she went outside.....still enjoy your sweets though......who know they may actually help......


----------



## pdswife

I woke up to the scale saying 142.6 ~ down from 146.5  more pounds to go but, it's a start  and to Paul making his wonderful sunny side up eggs!   It was a nice way to start a Sunday morning!


----------



## LadyCook61

Apparently hubby made a mistake... Otis is not dead !!  The cat was sitting on the porch just now !  I gave him some food and water .  I am so happy to see him even tho I can't pet him or pick him up ( he runs away)


----------



## expatgirl

LadyCook61 said:


> Apparently hubby made a mistake... Otis is not dead !!  The cat was sitting on the porch just now !  I gave him some food and water .  I am so happy to see him even tho I can't pet him or pick him up ( he runs away)



oh, glad to hear that LC.......I remember when one of our cherished pets disappeared it was awful


----------



## suziquzie

My parents took my boys for the weekend, they came home right before I got home from work. They just about knocked me over running at me to say YOU"RE HOME!!!.....
Either they missed me a whole bunch..... or.....
it was the bag of McDonald's I was holding........


----------



## texasgirl

new friend request on myspace!!


----------



## pdswife

suziquzie said:


> My parents took my boys for the weekend, they came home right before I got home from work. They just about knocked me over running at me to say YOU"RE HOME!!!.....
> Either they missed me a whole bunch..... or.....
> it was the bag of McDonald's I was holding........


 

LOL.... was it happy meals with free toys??


----------



## suziquzie

nope i'm too cheap. 
fries are good enough for my bunch!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

I love Micky D fries... can't remember the last time I had any...


----------



## suziquzie

best part was.... 
I RESISTED!!!!
can you imagine?!?!?
I must be off my rocker.


----------



## pdswife

Is that like me making cookies for Paul and some how only having ONE while he has the rest??


----------



## suziquzie

Didn't you know you didn't need the ???????????????/

LOL, that, has never happened in this house. 
This is why I haven't made cookies in months...


----------



## lifesaver

looking back on my sons hand print (made in plaster) when he was only 4 years old and in kindergarten. he is now 30 and the print brings back a lot of memories.


----------



## pdswife

( I might have had more than one...but only the one he see's me eats counts...right???) really..I only had a few.   And I've been riding my exercise bike.
I have to get skinnnnnnnnnny!!!  I must I must I must!  I'm tired of seeing my belly being bigger than my boobies!!


----------



## suziquzie

Yeah right.....


----------



## LEFSElover

pdswife said:


> ( I might have had more than one...but only the one he see's me eats counts...right???) really..I only had a few.   And I've been riding my exercise bike.
> I have to get skinnnnnnnnnny!!!  I must I must I must!  I'm tired of seeing my belly being bigger than my boobies!!


well let's see, if a huge ole giggle is translated into a smile this just made that happen.............<^^> hahahhh


----------



## homecook

On Friday my two grandsons were playing around and the youngest (4) fell off the couch and hit the coffee table with his mouth. Yep, he knocked one of his teeth almost out. It actually was pushed back in the gum and touching the roof of his mouth. The dentist she took him too wanted to wait until Thursday to take it out, which didn't make sense to me. She called around and found a dentist by me to pull it today. He was such a trooper. The first thing he said to his mom was "We have to go show grandma that I'm missing my tooth." They came over and he was so proud of himself for being so brave when they gave him a shot. So of course since he lost a tooth I had to give him some money since I wouldn't be there when the tooth fairy came. He said "Thank you grandma, that's why we came to see you." The little stinker......he knows his way around me that's for sure!    

Barb


----------



## luvs

very cute, i'm laughing.

my buddy's baby learned to say my name!!!


----------



## expatgirl

lifesaver said:


> looking back on my sons hand print (made in plaster) when he was only 4 years old and in kindergarten. he is now 30 and the print brings back a lot of memories.



my son's 2nd grade teacher did his hand print on a tile with his name and date and I framed it in a shadow box........beautiful......now he's over 6 feet tall, huge, and a Houston cop.......but he likes his handprint and won't get rid of it.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Seeing my friend Laury here on DC!


----------



## kadesma

Having friends who rally to your side when you've had a rough time or even have had a wonderful time..They are special and a treasure, and bring a smile to my whole being.
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, Karen.  Thank you so much!  I am so glad to be back with all my friends here.  

My smile?  My sister-in-law, who lives in the interior of our province, MSN'd me today to say that she has been practicing the twist and expects me to be ready to dance it with her at her daughter's wedding in July!  Gives me a reason to work extra hard at my leg rehabilitation!


----------



## luvs

being re-accepted to school. i also cried.


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> being re-accepted to school. i also cried.


Smiles luv's,
I'm so happy for you..You're going to make it.
kadesma


----------



## luvs

(((((((hugs, kads)))))))


----------



## expatgirl

one awesome star pupil coming up!!!!!!!!  Congrats, Luvs......


----------



## luvs

thanks!!! i can't wait...

cooking food & eating delish food!!


----------



## suziquzie

Pretty quiet in here this dreary afternoon...
I put some music on...
Just To See You Smile by TIm McGraw came on... one of my absolute favorites ever by him...
Lego Girl YELLED mom what song is this i LOVE it!!!! 
that's my girl..


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, Suzi, that's so cool!  It put a smile on my face too.


----------



## texasgirl

Smiling? No, I'm so happy, I'm in tears and pain
My boy got a job with a very good company in Washington, called Les Schwab. He has had 5 interviews now in 2 weeks and got this one. Making good money, great benefits!! This is his start over, I just know it!! He is going to take it and run! He IM'd me and I busted out laughing/crying so hard, my chest and stomach are on fire!! He's been able to do, up there, in 2 weeks, what he couldn't do here in 9 months!!

What is funny, I had that dream that my oldest came home, I told my husband that morning, then, we found out that he had, about 2 am that morning. Last night, I dreamed that youngest got a job, so, when I found out, all I had to do was call DH and say, what did I dream? and he knew

And, I have another interview Monday, with a different company.
that birthday thread I just did, that link said that today is not a lucky day for me, so, GIVE ME UNLUCKY DAYS!!!!!


----------



## sattie

Being back here and getting to hang with my peeps!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

I just talked with one of my two best friends.  It is her 34th birthday today.  This is very significant because she is bedridden from complications of spina bifida and was not supposed to live 24 hours when she was born.  She treasures each day and everything in it like know one I know.  She got a wii for her birthday and is as excited about this like a child would be because it gives her something to do.

I can't wait to see her tomorrow and give her the present I have for her and the cake I am making for her.

I smile every time I think of her.


----------



## kadesma

Just reading your post Laurie, makes me smile..I know you to be one of the nicest and sweetest people I've ever met..So each time I hear about your kindness to your friends it fills my heart with smiles.
kadesma


----------



## luvs

i heard from someone i adore.


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> i heard from someone i adore.


That's a nice feeling isn't it luv's?
kades


----------



## luvs

yeah, kades, great to hear from people you miss.


----------



## sattie

Awe Laurie!!!!  I can't wait for you to see her too!

Yea luvs!!!  I agree, always good to hear from those you miss!


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Just reading your post Laurie, makes me smile..I know you to be one of the nicest and sweetest people I've ever met..So each time I hear about your kindness to your friends it fills my heart with smiles.
> kadesma



Thanks, Kades, but Andrea is the amazing one, how she goes through so much but has the faith to carry on.....much like you!


----------



## LPBeier

sattie said:


> Awe Laurie!!!!  I can't wait for you to see her too!
> 
> Yea luvs!!!  I agree, always good to hear from those you miss!



Thanks, Sattie.  You would just love her to bits.

And Luvs, I am so happy for you.  Those are always good times.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Kades, but Andrea is the amazing one, how she goes through so much but has the faith to carry on.....much like you!


Laurie, what I'm dealing with is a breeze compared to Andrea..She is not only brave,but also a role model for others to follow..She is blessed
kadesma


----------



## deelady

Just found out my fiance is coming home from Iraq next week!!! He wasn't suppose to be home till Jan.!!!! 
So now we get to spend at least one Holiday with him before he has to go back!!


----------



## sattie

Deelady's good news!!!  (I'm soooo happy for ya!)

And the folks here on this forum... just awesome!!!


----------



## deelady

Thanks sattie


----------



## pdswife

That rocks Dee!!!   How long does he get to stay before returning?  
That news is so much more important than mine...

but, we saw another bear on the way home from town yesterday...he was climbing up in an apple tree munching away on all those red apples.  We stopped  to watch and really had a great time just watching nature do what nature does.  We've seen so many this year both in the woods and in town.  COOOL!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh Dee, I am SO happy for you!  That is definitely bringing smiles to me too!  Cherish every minute you have together!


----------



## kadesma

Dee, 
what memories you two will build together..I'm so happy for you both..May this special season be one you cherish forever.
kadesma


----------



## Barbara L

Deelady's news just made me smile!  Congratulations!

My first smile today was once again Cubbie and one of the cats.  When I got up to take my shower, Cubbie took my spot on the bed.  Tony walked up to Cubbie and walked all the way around him, sniffing his ears and his back.  Finally he stopped and sniffed Cubbie's paws, and then he started biting one of Cubbie's toenails!  Cubbie wasn't quite sure how to react!  

Barbara


----------



## texasgirl

deelady, I'm SO happy for you!!!


----------



## deelady

Thank you my friends for shareing these smiles with me!!


----------



## suziquzie

Oh Dee I just saw this!!!! 
YAY!!!! 
So happy for you. 

My last smile was from a couple of my GOOFY DC friends!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

My oldest sons kindergarten class is going to a nursing home on halloween to trick or treat & spread some smiles to the residents there. So for the last 2 weeks I have been asking him what he wants to be for halloween.....I even took him shopping for a costume. Well this very mature little boy told me "I dont want to be anything, I want to be Nicholas!" I just had to smile & tell him that, that is the best thing he could be!!


----------



## LPBeier

My hubby just emailed my from his brand new blackberry-like device which he got this weekend.  He just wanted to tell me how proud he was of me (I sent him a text that I got all the phone calls he needed me to make done and was making the dessert for our usual "Tuesday night out with friends". 

The fact he takes time out of his really busy day to lift me up like that does more than make me smile, it fills me with humble love!


----------



## quicksilver

deelady said:


> Just found out my fiance is coming home from Iraq next week!!! He wasn't suppose to be home till Jan.!!!!
> So now we get to spend at least one Holiday with him before he has to go back!!


 
Dee, just learning this from you. ( I don't visit this threat. I'm so silly most of the time I could have my own thread)

I'm just so happy for the both of you. Home isn't home unless it's with loved ones. Many blessings to you both.


----------



## homecook

deelady, that is such great news!!! Enjoy your time together to the fullest! Tell him thank you for all he's done.

Barb


----------



## Thowing.Fire.Twice

Woo!  Congrats Deelady, my dad doesn't get back until November 21  

Last thing that made me smile?  Just got woken up by a kiss from the girl of my dreams


----------



## babetoo

deelady's news


----------



## deelady

Awww thank you, you guys are the best!!
And we most certainly will be cherrishing EVERY SECOND!!

{{{{{{HUGS ALL AROUND!}}}}}


----------



## shannon in KS

karma makes me smile


----------



## shannon in KS

deelady said:


> Awww thank you, you guys are the best!!
> And we most certainly will be cherrishing EVERY SECOND!!
> 
> {{{{{{HUGS ALL AROUND!}}}}}


 

and congrats!  glad your hubby is home!


----------



## Saphellae

The last thing that made me smile.. I smiled to myself when I thought about all the things that Nick has done for me.. the little things. Like when I said I felt like I was fighting something, he went to the tea store downtown and bought me some fresh echinacea... when he took care of me last night before I drove back this morning, even after being away at a military exercise.


----------



## pdswife

mommy quail and her six babies all eating in the back yard.  So cute.


----------



## expatgirl

Deelady, I knew there was a reason for the glorious sunset that I saw tonight that totally illuminated the sky and lit it up with a myriad of reds, pinks, and oranges.........I dedicate to you my wonderful sunset and thank G. for the safe return of your son and have a wonderful reunion with him!


----------



## buckytom

yay dee!!!!  thank him for us, ok?

last night, my son was a little upset that one of the girls in his class liked his best friend, and not him. he got teary and said that he wasn't going to marry her, just 3 or 4 of the other girls. and our next door neighbor's girl, and my wife's friend's daughter.

so as we were putting him to bed, i told him to cheer up and remember that you don't have to buy the cows if you're getting the milk for free. 

my wife just rolled her eyes and told him to say goodnight.


----------



## deelady

That was beautiful Expat, thank you! 
But he is not my son he is my fiance and he has not yet returned...next week! So any prayers for his safe trip home would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## pdswife

that is worth a smile or three Bucky!


----------



## deelady

Thank goodness for your wife BT!! 


And I will tell him Bucky, thank you!


----------



## Saphellae

I just found out my best friend from high school had her baby girl and brought little Jasmine home today!!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations Saphellae!  You are just having lots and lots of good thinks happen in your life (other than your parents of course).  I hope it keeps up.  I bet you can't wait to see the baby.  And I think your possession date on your place should be coming up soon eh?


----------



## Saphellae

31 days left, Laurie! Yes, I just started counting yesterday... lol  
Things are lining up in most parts of my life, as I knew they would eventually.


----------



## LPBeier

My physiotherapist commented today that my walking and my stair climbing were both remarkably improved from last week.  When I told her of the "practice" I did on the weekend she said "oh" and disappeared.  For a second I thought maybe I shouldn't have done that....until she returned and stuck a gold star on my sleeve!   I am still wearing it!


----------



## Saphellae

That is great Laurie!!!!!!!!!!!!  Doctors always make you wonder about things like that, with their Hmmmms.. Ohhhh.. Ummmm...


----------



## deelady

Thats wonderful Laurie!! I can see why your husband is so incredibly proud of you....you are kicking butt!! You'll be 100% before you know it!


----------



## roadfix

I had a big smile on my face when I opened my mail box and saw my stimulus check.  That was my last big smile.


----------



## Saphellae

Ooh, thanks for reminding me! I have a gst cheque to deposit!!!


----------



## roadfix

Saphellae said:


> Ooh, thanks for reminding me! I have a gst cheque to deposit!!!



Same here....  I need to go to the right teller at my bank so they won't hassle me about depositing the joint check into my personal account without having my wife signing and finding out about the check.   My handwriting skill is pretty good I think....


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks for reminding ME too, Roadfix.  I haven't gotten the mail yet.  Maybe I got some money too!


----------



## roadfix

LPBeier said:


> Thanks for reminding ME too, Roadfix.  I haven't gotten the mail yet.  Maybe I got some money too!



Actually, I was quite surprised to get the check this early as I did not file my taxes til the end of July.  I was figuring I'd get it at the end of the year.


----------



## sattie

Wonderful news Laurie!!!  Sorry, I'm still catching up on things around here!!!


----------



## snack_pack85

Listening to my hubby laughing in the other room. I am one lucky girl


----------



## sattie

snack_pack85 said:


> Listening to my hubby laughing in the other room. I am one lucky girl


 
Any idea what hubby is laughing about??


----------



## snack_pack85

*it shames me to say....*



sattie said:


> Any idea what hubby is laughing about??


 
Winning at "Call of Duty 4"


----------



## LPBeier

sattie said:


> Wonderful news Laurie!!!  Sorry, I'm still catching up on things around here!!!



Thanks, Sattie, 
And don't worry about "catching up".  I am on every day and I don't think I can keep up with everything here!


----------



## snack_pack85

GB said:


> The last thing that made me smile was when I woke up this morning. That is rare because I do not wake up happy. Today however I woke up to my wife holding my daughter who was looking at me and smiling. That just put the biggest smile on my face. It was the best way in the world to wake


 

AWWWWW! I hope my husband feels that way when he looks at me holding our ungrateful cat...


----------



## kadesma

My smile couldn't be any larger, I had just started an exchange when I heard my daughters voice..She stopped by to rinse off her car due to a spill on an overpass..So I then heard a little voice say Ma where are you?  I got to spend about 15 minutes with Cade before school...Ahhh what a wonderful start to my day...The little guy even went and poured me a cup of coffee and served it with a kiss..Am I lucky or what?

kadesma


----------



## deelady

Awww Kadesma, you def have a little one who loves you to pieces!! There is nothing better in life!I'm so glad he was able to put that smile on your face to start your day! I know it will be there till you go to sleep tonight!!


----------



## pdswife

Friends that you can count on for a laugh, good advice and a smile when most needed! Thanks guys!!!


----------



## lifesaver

just a little bit ago when pdswife asked me in the word game if i live on the good ship lollipop.


----------



## miniman

I second that - I've had a few smiles today when reading posts - especially as I'm not very happy at the moment.

Another smile - my boys and I loading a trailer with manure and then tipping it out on the allotment and my youngest (11) playing in the snow.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

This happened yesterday afternoon. I just got home from picking up my son at school and as I walked towards the house he ran ahead of me with bookbag in tow. As I got to the door he was waiting for me with his first report card of the new school year and a great big smile on his face. Attached to the front of the report card is a bright red ribbon that says "Honor Roll". He has worked so hard and I'm so proud of him. 
*Do I hear a great big AWWWWW!*


----------



## deelady

*AWWWWWW *
You must be such a proud mommy!! Being a teacher you can tell right away what parents give their time to their child and work with them at home, because the child actually ENJOYS learning and always will!


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> This happened yesterday afternoon. I just got home from picking up my son at school and as I walked towards the house he ran ahead of me with bookbag in tow. As I got to the door he was waiting for me with his first report card of the new school year and a great big smile on his face. Attached to the front of the report card is a bright red ribbon that says "Honor Roll". He has worked so hard and I'm so proud of him.
> *Do I hear a great big AWWWWW!*


You sure do hear it. How pround you must be..That is wonderful..Kids just have a way of making us glad we became parents...Way to go Mom and  son.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

My oldest son to me is so special..All my kids are but, there is a special bond between this one and myself.We exchange e-mails and this morning I get a PM about a woman, her husband and their dog..This e-mail brought me to tears,, good tears, it was so full of love..I think we can overcome just about anything, if we are loved...I know I am..So I pass some of it on to you this beautiful morning....Bask in love and enjoy your day.
kadesma


----------



## rubiksolved

sigh.. its been a while since i last smiled...


----------



## pdswife

ahhhhh that's sad rubik...


----------



## suziquzie

I just now smiled when my oldest burst in the door off the school bus and said
"CANDY FOR EVERYONE!!!""
His bus driver gave him a little baggie full and he dumped it all on the couch to share with the little 2.... 
I wonder if the bus driver told him to....


----------



## pdswife

or maybe, you're just a good mom who has a nice KID????


----------



## suziquzie

mmmmmm..... not usually.....


----------



## pdswife

oh no...is it time for another ego boost?


----------



## Barbara L

For supper we had meatloaf, fried eggplant, and baked potatoes.  James had never had eggplant before.  He liked it!  That made me smile.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I saw my surgeon yesterday for my six week check-up (going by the second surgery).  He said things look really good and was pleased that my pain level is much better than before the surgeries.  

The smile?  When I was ready to leave I said "well I really want to thank you for everything" (thinking that as with most specialists this would be our last visit unless I needed another referral down the road).  He said, "you are welcome, but don't say goodbye just yet.  We are together till the end....I want to see you at 3 months, 6 months, a year, 3 years (etc) just to keep an eye on things".

Oh, did I tell you that besides having a great bedside manner he is good on the eyes?  (Don't worry, hubby is even better looking!)


----------



## Caspers Kitchen

Driving home from the airport yesterday, I took the back way which is a little more scenic, as I travelled closer to home I noticed a graffitied sign on a bend, as I got closer I could see what the graffiti was.
It was a smiley face and the word "SMILE", and less than a second later, guess what, I was. Simple, but effective.


----------



## expatgirl

We have a grafittied sign in our neck of the woods that always makes me smile:  it's a deer crossing with a deer leaping thru the air and someone painted a very neatly placed red nose........been there for years.......guess the homeowners' associations have a sense of humor, too


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> I saw my surgeon yesterday for my six week check-up (going by the second surgery).  He said things look really good and was pleased that my pain level is much better than before the surgeries.
> 
> The smile?  When I was ready to leave I said "well I really want to thank you for everything" (thinking that as with most specialists this would be our last visit unless I needed another referral down the road).  He said, "you are welcome, but don't say goodbye just yet.  We are together till the end....I want to see you at 3 months, 6 months, a year, 3 years (etc) just to keep an eye on things".
> 
> Oh, did I tell you that besides having a great bedside manner he is good on the eyes?  (Don't worry, hubby is even better looking!)


haha.......
sounds like you have a great doctor, Laurie, all the way around.......I would rather be in the hands of an overcautious doctor than not and of course if they are easy on the eyes so much the better  Glad you're feeling better!!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Getting a PM from Quicksilver and finding out she and I both lived in Livingston, NJ at one time and at the same time. And now we both live in FL. Hey, will you stop following me! HA HA


----------



## expatgirl

Barbara L said:


> For supper we had meatloaf, fried eggplant, and baked potatoes.  James had never had eggplant before.  He liked it!  That made me smile.
> 
> Barbara


  if he's a picky eater then eggplant is definitely  a smiling achievement for any cook..........if you've gotten him that far next time grill it for him..........my hubby loves it that way!!  As they say "Kiss the cook"


----------



## expatgirl

I'm leaving early Monday a.m. to head back to TX--yeehaw!!!!! have been smiling all week....won't return until the beginning of Feb........will stop over on the way back in Hamburg, Germany, and see a wonderful friend that I had to say goodbye to a few months ago...........my son tells me that my 6 year old granddaughter is driving them nuts asking when I was coming in........smiles all the way........


----------



## Barbara L

expatgirl said:


> if he's a picky eater then eggplant is definitely a smiling achievement for any cook..........if you've gotten him that far next time grill it for him..........my hubby loves it that way!! As they say "Kiss the cook"


He's not a picky eater at all really (just won't eat liver or lamb), but he had never had eggplant and was never too sure about trying it.  I didn't tell him what we were having.  I just served it, and he ate it.  He said it was good.  I will definitely have to grill it sometime.

Barbara


----------



## quicksilver

This pic makes me smile every time I see it! Plenty of time to roll up the windows! LOL!


----------



## quicksilver

getoutamykitchen said:


> Getting a PM from Quicksilver and finding out she and I both lived in Livingston, NJ at one time and at the same time. And now we both live in FL. Hey, will you stop following me! HA HA


 
_Hey, respect your elders, ya here?_


----------



## expatgirl

quicksilver said:


> This pic makes me smile every time I see it! Plenty of time to roll up the windows! LOL!



Like the Peter, Paul, and Mary song.....do you think the answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind?    too funny of a sign........that would make me take in air, too..........


----------



## getoutamykitchen

quicksilver said:


> This pic makes me smile every time I see it! Plenty of time to roll up the windows! LOL!


 
I find that sign to be quite sexist. I can pass gas just as good as any man out there. Just ask my DH. He once said that I may have been born with a built in whoopie cushion.


----------



## deelady

getoutamykitchen said:


> I find that sign to be quite sexist. I can pass gas just as good as any man out there. Just ask my DH. He once said that I may have been born with a built in whoopie cushion.


 


 Thanks for making ME smile!!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

deelady said:


> Thanks for making ME smile!!


 
I made one person smile today. My work here is done.


----------



## foodisfood

hmmmm......

1. this is pretty mean, but it was funny at the time:
last night myself an a lot (20 or so) of bikers were riding around the city on a haunted tour. we had stopped and were looking at a building, listening to a haunted story about it when all of a sudden from the back of the group my good friend yells (sarcastically, and very loud), "Hey yo! Dibs on the ****!" and no one laughed because no one got it and all of a sudden two girls and a guy walk up next to us and the two girls are dressed as **** police women (as costumes). it made me crack up... my greatest apologies if this offends anyone.

2. the sunrise. corny, I know, but it really looked amazing this morning.


----------



## lifesaver

the red eyed dog with the syrenge in its mouth on the thread titled "Boo".


----------



## quicksilver

Watching the OPRAH show today. What a glorious surprise!

She had ANDRE BOCELLI sing! I love him!!!!
Only thing though, he sang some in english, and as much as I love him, it just ain't that romantic italian that gave me goosebumps.  Although I did smile the whole time he was singing.
Thank you, OPRAH!


----------



## babetoo

georgia, almost a year old, stopped by to trick or treat, she was a Butlerfly . has no clue what is going on.

aubrey  two year old stopped by also. she was an elephant , and she knew exactly what was happening. 

i made sugar cookies to give them. 

they more than made me smile and brought back memories of my own two kids , trick or treating.


----------



## pdswife

A big bag of candy corn!!!!!!  Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Hearing from my Aunt that my son is doing really well there and that he is doing good at his new job already!!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Hearing from my Aunt that my son is doing really well there and that he is doing good at his new job already!!


Yea,
that's wonderful Stacy...Makes you feel like at last it's all seeping in and they got the clue
I'm so happy for you 

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> Yea,
> that's wonderful Stacy...Makes you feel like at last it's all seeping in and they got the clue
> I'm so happy for you
> 
> kadesma



Yup, now, if I could just get the other one to get going


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Yup, now, if I could just get the other one to get going


Well that will come in it's time, but a little nudge here and there might get the idea across

kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

wait until they're older and you'll be shocked at how much they grow up.......fatherhood was the best thing that ever happened to my son even though he was young at the time......he grew up fast and now has a steady job as a police officer


----------



## Katie H

We have an inside calico kitty named Sally who turned one-year-old on Buck's birthday in June.  She's always been full of "beans" and we gave her the nickname of "The Rocket," because she did everything at racing speed.  However, her "full" name is Silly Sally Calli Gal.  

Well, she lived up to the "silly" part of her name this week.

For a week or so I've had a basket of veggies on the counter, some of which were ripening banana peppers.  No biggie.

Last week I came downstairs in the morning to find several of the peppers on the family room floor.  Okay.  I picked them up and put them back into the basket.

A few days later, I found (maybe) the same peppers on the kitchen floor.  Put them back into the basket one more time.

Then, on Thursday, I was working in the kitchen when I noticed, out of the corner of my eye, Sally jumping onto the counter and, with a very sneaky look on her face, plucking two peppers out of the basket.

She quickly hopped down and _rocketed_ into the family room with them.

All I could do was smile and laugh.

She was definitely "Silly" Sally.


----------



## chefmaloney

Watching my little dog chasing birds in the yard. His little girlfriend doggie would come running up to me for protection while he just barked away.
Of course he couldn't catch a bird, they were actually teasing him, but he ran and barked and had fit. I laughed out loud.


----------



## kadesma

chefmaloney said:


> Watching my little dog chasing birds in the yard. His little girlfriend doggie would come running up to me for protection while he just barked away.
> Of course he couldn't catch a bird, they were actually teasing him, but he ran and barked and had fit. I laughed out loud.


How sweet..I use to have a little red male doxie who spent hours chasing birds in our yard..It was a kick he tried so hard and got no place.

kadesma


----------



## smoke king

Taking my grandson Sammy trick or treating. Kind of bittersweet though-It makes me realize how fast he's growing. _I_ didn't want the night to end.

Folks, these are the "good ol' days" that we'll look back on someday. Cherish them.


----------



## deelady

Katie E said:


> We have an inside calico kitty named Sally who turned one-year-old on Buck's birthday in June. She's always been full of "beans" and we gave her the nickname of "The Rocket," because she did everything at racing speed. However, her "full" name is Silly Sally Calli Gal.
> 
> Well, she lived up to the "silly" part of her name this week.
> 
> For a week or so I've had a basket of veggies on the counter, some of which were ripening banana peppers. No biggie.
> 
> Last week I came downstairs in the morning to find several of the peppers on the family room floor. Okay. I picked them up and put them back into the basket.
> 
> A few days later, I found (maybe) the same peppers on the kitchen floor. Put them back into the basket one more time.
> 
> Then, on Thursday, I was working in the kitchen when I noticed, out of the corner of my eye, Sally jumping onto the counter and, with a very sneaky look on her face, plucking two peppers out of the basket.
> 
> She quickly hopped down and _rocketed_ into the family room with them.
> 
> All I could do was smile and laugh.
> 
> She was definitely "Silly" Sally.


 
It amazes me sometimes just how much personality pets can have! Your story brought back found memories for me, Thank you Katie!


----------



## kadesma

smoke king said:


> Taking my grandson Sammy trick or treating. Kind of bittersweet though-It makes me realize how fast he's growing. _I_ didn't want the night to end.
> 
> Folks, these are the "good ol' days" that we'll look back on someday. Cherish them.


Each and every one..I look at my grandkids and my heart just swells til I think it might burst..I am continually amazed at how much love they give us..I love every minute I get to spend with them, just hate when they have to go home, but then, I look at their mom's and dads and realize how lucky they all are.

kadesma


----------



## homecook

I agree smoke king and kadesma. Time goes by so fast. I got to spend the evening with both my grandsons tonight as it was my oldest grandsons' 8th birthday. They both just make my life complete! I didn't want to leave to come home cuz I miss not being with them. They both make me smile........

Barb


----------



## kadesma

homecook said:


> I agree smoke king and kadesma. Time goes by so fast. I got to spend the evening with both my grandsons tonight as it was my oldest grandsons' 8th birthday. They both just make my life complete! I didn't want to leave to come home cuz I miss not being with them. They both make me smile........
> 
> Barb


I just  love my grand kids so much..Up to a year ago I use to watch 3 of them 3 days a week..Then I got sick and  and now they go to a baby sitter and it hurts so much...They are what keep me going still..They are my heart and my reason for living. I know to some that is foolish, but to me it's complete love.
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

my best memories were those spent with my grandparents in the summers...............and before he died my grandfather told me that he would never forget me crying when we had to leave.......those of you with grandbabies are providing them with more love and security than you can imagine.......they will never forget you.....


----------



## expatgirl

my husband's neighbor had a hyper dog who would literally race up the tree after a squirrel and once airborne look down and wonder how the he** he got there........they had to rescue him time and time again..........how can you resist a scared weenie dog??


----------



## kadesma

expatgirl said:


> my husband's neighbor had a hyper dog who would literally race up the tree after a squirrel and once airborne look down and wonder how the he** he got there........they had to rescue him time and time again..........how can you resist a scared weenie dog??


 Oh deb,
you just gave me the best laugh I've had in a long time..Just the idea of that doxie in mid air has me falling of tis chair...Ah doxies my  two best friends were Max and Maggie..How I miss them
kades


----------



## Novicebaker35

*The last thing that made me smile was watching my daughter and her mini doxie play in the floor tonight like the two little silly kids they are. I had to break out the camcorder...priceless memories. *


----------



## expatgirl

Well, Novice, keep that camcorder handy and charged.......you have many more years of memories to go...............wait until you're at her wedding.......you won't have a dry eye left.............I boohooed during my daughter's kindergarten graduation.........when she graduated from college last year it was just de jas vou all over again.............lots of memories to go ..............


----------



## expatgirl

expatgirl said:


> my husband's neighbor had a hyper dog who would literally race up the tree after a squirrel and once airborne look down and wonder how the he** he got there........they had to rescue him time and time again..........how can you resist a scared weenie dog??


 glad you had fun with it......but can you just imagine a dog in the middle of a large oak tree wondering how he got there in the first place and the squirrel making fun of him???


----------



## Novicebaker35

expatgirl said:


> Well, Novice, keep that camcorder handy and charged.......you have many more years of memories to go...............wait until you're at her wedding.......you won't have a dry eye left.............I boohooed during my daughter's kindergarten graduation.........when she graduated from college last year it was just de jas vou all over again.............lots of memories to go ..............




*Oh my goodness yes! I cried uncontrollably when she completed kindergarten...and first grade, and second and ....well you get the picture.  I cry at every birthday party, darn near every milestone. When she gets married they're going to have to have an oxygen tank nearby! *


----------



## expatgirl

i know, me too,......oh stop it......you're making me cry all over again.............


----------



## Novicebaker35

expatgirl said:


> i know, me too,......oh stop it......you're making me cry all over again.............



*
Sorry! 

I'm a hard a$$...except when it comes to her. I ball my eyes out just watching her sleep. I'm such a wuss! *


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Reading what chefmaloney added to the Create A Story thread. Danke Shoen. Darling, Danke Shoen.


----------



## Barb L.

oReading a little better, takes times - but I can.


----------



## expatgirl

Novicebaker35 said:


> *
> Sorry!
> 
> I'm a hard a$$...except when it comes to her. I ball my eyes out just watching her sleep. I'm such a wuss! *



yeah, wussies unite..............and Kari is now 24 or will be soon in Feb.........where has the time gone.................do appreciate your children.........god only gives them to you for a certain amount of time.......and then they no longer belong to you...........


----------



## deelady

Barb L said:


> oReading a little better, takes times - but I can.


 

Thats wonderful Barb!! We often take things like that for granted but the second we dont have it anymore.....very frustrating Im sure!
So glad things are improving for you!!!




My smile is actually from a couple of days ago but I still am constantly smiling about it!! My fiance wrote me and said he booked tickets for the three of us to fly to California the 11th to see my family and best friend that has just given birth to her first child!! Well shes a month old now but she was almost 3 months pre-mature.....she is doing great!! So I get to see them for the first time! As well as my parents havent seen their granddaughter in over a year!! She is so excited to see her "PawPaw"!!


----------



## suziquzie

Barb L said:


> oReading a little better, takes times - but I can.


 
Oh Barb it's so great to see you!!!! 
I hope you are feeling better.
 Miss ya!


----------



## texasgirl

Barb L that is just awesome!!

deelady, you're going to have so much fun!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Having the gas (propane) coming becuase I got my lines disconnected becuase i forgot about $34 i owed them. (woops)  The guy came and turns out we had a leak in the house.  I ended up throwing the guy $20 and thought about how bad it could have been since we dont live there and I keep the heat on in the winter.

Chilling with my wife and freind away from it all at the house in PA.

gettng the ma hung (sp?) badge on pogo. (love that game)


----------



## pdswife

Paul being sweet and doing the dishes for me today!


----------



## LPBeier

Barb L said:


> oReading a little better, takes times - but I can.



Oh, Barb, it is so good to hear from you!  I am glad it is getting a little easier to read.  You are in my thoughts and prayers often.  Take good care of yourself.  Seeing your post makes me smile from ear to ear!


----------



## kadesma

Barb L said:


> oReading a little better, takes times - but I can.



Oh Barb,
I've prayed for this day. It is so wonderful to see you here
hugs
cj


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My puppy girl Peanut (she's 7 yrs. young) just came up along side me and nudged my arm with her very cold nose. It was like she was saying enough computer Mom, it's time to love on me for a while. She always makes me smile.


----------



## pdswife

Waking up to the smell of coffee... made by hubby...followed by hugs and kisses.


----------



## Novicebaker35

pdswife said:


> Waking up to the smell of coffee... made by hubby...followed by hugs and kisses.



* Awwwww, such a sweetie!*


----------



## pdswife

He tends to make each day just a little nicer!


----------



## GrantsKat

A package in the mail today from a member with some really adorable handmade candy corns


----------



## pdswife

hey, that made me smile the other day too!


----------



## GrantsKat

pdswife said:


> hey, that made me smile the other day too!


 
lol! yeah, shes a pretty awesome friend!!!


----------



## pdswife

I'd have to agree with ya about that...!


----------



## suziquzie

Awww you guys just made ME smile!!!


----------



## pdswife

well, good!


----------



## PieSusan

My mother is celebrating her 85th birthday and I am throwing her a huge party. She has dementia and there will be a nursing home auditorium moving and grooving to the dulcet tones of Miss Butterscotch and The Reid Project. We will have cake as well.


----------



## texasgirl

PieSusan said:


> My mother is celebrating her 85th birthday and I am throwing her a huge party. She has dementia and there will be a nursing home auditorium moving and grooving to the dulcet tones of Miss Butterscotch and The Reid Project. We will have cake as well.



Aww, that's great. Happy Birthday to your mom!!


----------



## kadesma

PieSusan said:


> My mother is celebrating her 85th birthday and I am throwing her a huge party. She has dementia and there will be a nursing home auditorium moving and grooving to the dulcet tones of Miss Butterscotch and The Reid Project. We will have cake as well.


What a loving thing to do..May your goodness come back to you  over and over. Happy Birthday  to your mom

kadesma


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, PieSusan, I think that is great.  I remember when we threw a party for my DH's Grandma's 95th (and last) birthday.  She also had dementia but the whole nursing home came out to celebrate and DH's BIL entertained with his guitar.  I hope you have a really great time.  And Happy Birthday to your Mom!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Hearing my border tell me that he knows I am feeling better because he is gaining weight!


----------



## texasgirl

Getting the call that they chose me for the accounts payable position at a really nice company. insurance, 401k, vacation, holiday!! Low money for now, but, will go up later, but, I don't care. I am happy to take less money for previous mentioned benefits and the nice people I will be working with and for!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

thats awesome congrats!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

texasgirl said:


> Getting the call that they chose me for the accounts payable position at a really nice company. insurance, 401k, vacation, holiday!! Low money for now, but, will go up later, but, I don't care. I am happy to take less money for previous mentioned benefits and the nice people I will be working with and for!!



Stacy, I could not be happier for you!  That is fantastic news.  When do you start?  Oh, girl, this is really a cause for celebration!


----------



## sattie

Congrats Stacy!!!!!  YEAH STACY!


----------



## quicksilver

texasgirl said:


> Getting the call that they chose me for the accounts payable position at a really nice company. insurance, 401k, vacation, holiday!! Low money for now, but, will go up later, but, I don't care. I am happy to take less money for previous mentioned benefits and the nice people I will be working with and for!!


 
*No one deserves it more. What a good early birthday gift!*
** * * * * * * * * * * *



** * * * * * * * * * * *​


----------



## deelady

Thats awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## texasgirl

Aww, thank you guys!! I'm very excited. That was the first interview that I felt really comfortable in. Very nice people and the company is good. I'm not sure when I start yet, had to do a drug test today, no problem, and sign the background check, not a problem there either. I should know tomorrow or Thursday. I'm just happy to have a job again. I'm lonely at home by myself, lol


----------



## jessicacarr

texasgirl said:


> Aww, thank you guys!! I'm very excited. That was the first interview that I felt really comfortable in. Very nice people and the company is good. I'm not sure when I start yet, had to do a drug test today, no problem, and sign the background check, not a problem there either. I should know tomorrow or Thursday. I'm just happy to have a job again. I'm lonely at home by myself, lol


 
Congratulations.  I am truly happy for you, and I don't even know ya!  

The last thing that made me smile was something my husband said to me this morning.


----------



## miniman

Congratulations and jubilations for Texasgirl. That is so exciting - it has been a while so really glad they like you and you like them. Enjoy the job.


----------



## kadesma

The best to you Stacy, Hope this is just what you want and need.








kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Thank you Thank you Thank you!!! hehe, I'm very excited about it!!


----------



## PieSusan

Thanks everyone. My mom's real birthday is November 8th but I had to schedule her party for the 12th. The Reid Project is a jazz and funk band. They sometimes do bawdy music but won't on my mom's birthday. It is a PG-13 kind of nursing home. lol


----------



## texasgirl

Postings in suzi's thread about the battery charger!! ROFLMBO!!!!


----------



## babetoo

congrates stacy


----------



## LPBeier

Going to physio today and being able to do all the exercises and machines today that I couldn't do on Thursday, but the main smile was when one of my physio therapists said as I was getting ready to go, "Laurie, you really kicked b***t today!  You, know, I really did!


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> Going to physio today and being able to do all the exercises and machines today that I couldn't do on Thursday, but the main smile was when one of my physio therapists said as I was getting ready to go, "Laurie, you really kicked b***t today!  You, know, I really did!




YAY LAURIE!!


----------



## kadesma

Way to go Laurie wooooooo hooooo
kadesma


----------



## suziquzie

texasgirl said:


> Postings in suzi's thread about the battery charger!! ROFLMBO!!!!


 
LOL, Adillo is right it's EXACTLY the same as the lightbulb joke!!!!
Congrats on that job Stacy....
YAYYYYYYYYY LAURIE!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, everyone!  I am starting to feel like Rocky Balboa!


----------



## chefmaloney

well.... I had to move the car over in the driveway to make room for a friend who was coming over.
My neighbors 4 year old asked if she could go with me.
I said: "sweetie, I'm only going to move the car over a couple of feet in the driveway"
She said: "I wand to go wif you" (Lisp)
I said: "OKAY, get in. Now buckle up your seat belt"
I back up 5 feet and move the car over a few feet and turn off the engine.
She looks me in the eye and says: "Awe we Hewe? (are we here? Lisp)
I said: "Yes, woo hewe" (we're here)
I don't know why, that just cracked me up. I guess you had to be there.


----------



## LPBeier

ChefMaloney, reminds me of my grandmother going with my Dad every time he took a load to the dump!  She didn't care where they were going, just wanted to "go with".  Love your story!


----------



## texasgirl

Coming here and seeing my friends birthday wishes!!


----------



## sattie

LPBeier said:


> Going to physio today and being able to do all the exercises and machines today that I couldn't do on Thursday, but the main smile was when one of my physio therapists said as I was getting ready to go, "Laurie, you really kicked b***t today! You, know, I really did!


 
YAY Miss Laurie!!!

What made me smile... sending Miss Stacy and Licia birthday wishes!!!


----------



## pdswife

Good work Laurie!!!!   I really am proud of you!


----------



## pdswife

My smile today... I went to a releasing of baby sea turtles!
I've always loved turtles and have always wanted to see those little babies run through the sand to the ocean and now I have!!!  It was great fun!!!  We each got to hold and then release two or three of them.   I'm still excited and it was hours ago.


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> My smile today... I went to a releasing of baby sea turtles!
> I've always loved turtles and have always wanted to see those little babies run through the sand to the ocean and now I have!!!  It was great fun!!!  We each got to hold and then release two or three of them.   I'm still excited and it was hours ago.




That sounds so cool!  I have always been intrigued by sea turtles but have never gotten to see them up close.


----------



## sattie

LPBeier said:


> That sounds so cool! I have always been intrigued by sea turtles but have never gotten to see them up close.


 
I agree.... that would be a sight to bring a smile to my face!!!


----------



## expatgirl

oh, how wonderful to give new life to such an endangered species.............blessings to all of you................


----------



## expatgirl

this is too mundane........but I've come home to enjoy real tv again..............I'm actually glad for the jetlag in that I'm able to stay up and enjoy Craig Ferguson who airs on CBS at 12am Central Time (nighttime).......he is soooooooo funny..........you can catch some of his sitdown routines on YouTube...........if you give his Scottish accent a bit of time you'll understand everything he says.........why he's not taking over for Jay Leno is beyond me..........he'll probably take over for David Letterman..........just my opinion


----------



## snack_pack85

Adopting my first doggie with the dh! We're fur parents!


----------



## expatgirl

yeah, Momma and Poopsie.............congratulations...........


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations, Snack.....but details, we want all the furry details!


----------



## miniman

pdswife said:


> My smile today... I went to a releasing of baby sea turtles!
> I've always loved turtles and have always wanted to see those little babies run through the sand to the ocean and now I have!!! It was great fun!!! We each got to hold and then release two or three of them. I'm still excited and it was hours ago.


 
Wow - now thats is something I would like to do.


----------



## kadesma

I had a romping good time with Carson, Ethan and Olivia today. I just have to do this more often...They just make my heart sing..Plus I got to see my Cade as well and I am thrilled he wanted to spend the night here with us..I  just know I will sleep well tonight, thank you kids, your ma loves you

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

snack_pack85 said:


> Adopting my first doggie with the dh! We're fur parents!



YAY!! So, what did we adopt?? details honey, details. Pics would be really great. Start a new thread though so we don't miss it!


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> Congratulations, Snack.....but details, we want all the furry details!


  yeah, and the emphasis is on fur............I'm surrounded by fur since I've come home...........so nice............so furry nice....................I think that the four cats have finally figured out who pays their vet  bills and they are not  esp. grateful.........................


----------



## pdswife

Welcome home Expat!

Home to stay or is this just a visit?  ( I've missed a lot in the last week)


----------



## expatgirl

pdswife said:


> Welcome home Expat!
> 
> Home to stay or is this just a visit?  ( I've missed a lot in the last week)



No, i wished, and I'm acting like a maniac on here and the mods are being moderate..............I promise to calm down......really I will.........but I'm so happy as I don't have to leave until Feb. 1.............yeah.................


----------



## expatgirl

where did you guys come from............I'm so blessed.........really I am.........I'm in tears................thank you.........and I've been absolutely bonkers since I've gotten on...........is is right to be this happy????  sorry if I'm annoying some of you..........I'd find myself to be terribly annoying right now...........


----------



## sattie

Expat, take a deep breath..... breathe..... slowly.... calmly, ok, another deep breath..... AWE what the HECK!!!  Go CRAZY girl!!!  I can tell Texas is different since you got back!!!!

SP... congrats on the new pup!


----------



## expatgirl

ok, I'm calming down............sorry, forgive me.............


----------



## PieSusan

Today, is my mom's 85 birthday. Wednesday is her great big party.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I think I can safely say this for everyone, or at least a few people:

"EXPAT QUIT APOLOGIZING, BE YOURSELF, BE HAPPY, ENJOY BEING HOME, WE LOVE YOU JUST THE WAY YOU ARE!!!!"


----------



## LPBeier

Pie, that brings a great big smile to my face too.  Happy Birthday to your mother and I will be thinking great thoughts for her party on Wednesday.  Enjoy the time with her and celebrate!


----------



## kadesma

Happy Birthday to your mom Pie..Special Mom hugs to her on her day.

kadesma


----------



## snack_pack85

texasgirl said:


> YAY!! So, what did we adopt?? details honey, details. Pics would be really great. Start a new thread though so we don't miss it!


 
here ya go!!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/im-a-fur-mommy-51849.html#post720910


----------



## Novicebaker35

*Finding my daughter and her dog asleep on her beanbag chair where she was reading...prior to being bitten by the "nap bug." Too cute!*


----------



## LPBeier

Our neighbour's daughter is getting married today and she just pulled up to Mom's place in a huge black limousine.  Her (the bride's) daughter came out holding the wedding dress and the bride came out with her hair all done up with long veil hanging down her back, makeup done, shoes on, with a jean shirt and flannel pajama pants!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

PieSusan said:


> Today, is my mom's 85 birthday. Wednesday is her great big party.


Wow! 85 is quite a milestone. Just think of all the changes she's seen in the world in the last 85 years. Be sure and give her our best Birthday Wishes and our hopes for many more.


----------



## sattie

Seeing Smoke King's picture!!!  Sorry SK.... it makes me smile!


----------



## expatgirl

honey, whether it's his picture or not, it's easy on the visage........


----------



## texasgirl

UGH, I wanna see!! Where is his pic at??


----------



## expatgirl

you're kidding? he's easy on the eyes or whatever photo was posted........................go for it and let us know what ye find out girlfriend,..............whee.......doggie........as Jedd Clampett  would say................


----------



## snack_pack85

who are we talking about here?


----------



## sattie

texasgirl said:


> UGH, I wanna see!! Where is his pic at??


 
Hey Stacy... he sent me a pic of himself.... we will have to talk him into posting his pic here on DC!!!  He is a handsome guy!


----------



## expatgirl

if I think who I think it is it is a nice photo........but not everyone really poses their real picture.......like my baby with the foot..........heck my feet belong to Godzilla in real life they are so big........that foot is graceful, petite and dainty..........not Magilla's


----------



## suziquzie

yup..... you got magilla feet? 
you should see my REAL face!


----------



## expatgirl

suziquzie said:


> yup..... you got magilla feet?
> you should see my REAL face!



oh, don't be silly...........if you're as cute as your personality........and I've seen pictures of Christine..........you're probably quite attractive.......


----------



## suziquzie

Sure!!
..... for an orangutang.....


----------



## sattie

expatgirl said:


> if I think who I think it is it is a nice photo........but not everyone really poses their real picture.......like my baby with the foot..........heck my feet belong to Godzilla in real life they are so big........that foot is graceful, petite and dainty..........not Magilla's


 
I got Godzilla feet with monkey toes!!!


----------



## expatgirl

Sattie and


----------



## expatgirl

Sattie and SQ----------you girls stop it............I don't know what's been happening to my computer lately.......it just freezes up ..........I can't go forward or backwards with it......sorry for the mid posts.........I'm sure the computer wizzes would know what to do.....................guess who I'm not including in that category.............


----------



## babetoo

when was last time you rebooted? or cleaned out cookies and temp files. those things seem to help mine.


----------



## texasgirl

Waking up to my first day. Then coming here and finding a good luck message from quicksilver and africhef!


----------



## quicksilver




----------



## expatgirl

well, thanks for the advice...........I'll ask my technowizard son to check things out for me...........I can't remember the last time anything was cleaned out.........so that's probably the problem...........


----------



## buckytom

i KNEW qs was an alien!!!!!

look at mow many fingers are in her "fingers crossed"!!!


----------



## quicksilver

I see 5, and I wear glasses. 

 How many do you see?

And don't pick on the aliens, you'll need usxxxxx,I mean 
them, someday!


----------



## sattie

Miss Laurie (aka LPBeier)


----------



## pdswife

...Paul....!!!


----------



## LPBeier

sattie said:


> Miss Laurie (aka LPBeier)



Aww, Sattie, you are so sweet.  You make me smile too - actually sometimes you make me laugh until it hurts, which make me smile even more!


----------



## sattie

This forum, and the people here make me smile.  You folks make me feel important and I'm just a nobody.  I don't feel like I deserve to have such awesome friends like you but I am sooo thankful to have each one of you!!!  You make my day when it is cruddy, and you laugh at me or with me when I'm happy.  This is to all of you that make my stay here special!!!!!  OK.... I'm not being mushy anymore today!!!!


----------



## smoke king

sattie said:


> This forum, and the people here make me smile.  You folks make me feel important and I'm just a nobody.  I don't feel like I deserve to have such awesome friends like you but I am sooo thankful to have each one of you!!!  You make my day when it is cruddy, and you laugh at me or with me when I'm happy.  This is to all of you that make my stay here special!!!!!  OK.... I'm not being mushy anymore today!!!!



True that.......


----------



## quicksilver

sattie said:


> This forum, and the people here make me smile. You folks make me feel important and I'm just a nobody. I don't feel like I deserve to have such awesome friends like you but I am sooo thankful to have each one of you!!! You make my day when it is cruddy, and you laugh at me or with me when I'm happy. This is to all of you that make my stay here special!!!!! OK.... I'm not being mushy anymore today!!!!


 
Cheers, Sattie. Bottoms up!!!


----------



## pdswife

I'm home!
Home is really where the heart is...!


----------



## quicksilver

Welcome home, pd.  )


----------



## pdswife

Thanks QS!  It's good to be back ( well... except for that it's RAINY and COLD!!) .


----------



## suziquzie

It is here too, you are not alone!


----------



## pdswife

so, we are both going to turn up the HEAT and not tell our hubbys??


----------



## LPBeier

Welcome home PD!  That is a smile for me because even though we haven't met and we are 3 hours apart and you were still on DC, I missed ya! Weird eh?


----------



## pdswife

Hi Laurie... I just read about your flood!!!!!!!  What a bad time you are having!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

I made it through the first week and they still like me LOL!! WOOHOO
and I love it. The people are so nice and now that some of it is clicking, I'm loving it.


----------



## GrantsKat

Aww Stacy!!! So cool!!! Good for you!!! You go girl!!! =)


----------



## texasgirl

GrantsKat said:


> Aww Stacy!!! So cool!!! Good for you!!! You go girl!!! =)



thank you!!


----------



## expatgirl

you know, life's rewards come when you least expect them.......Celebrate!!!!!!!  Go Girlfriend!!!!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Ah Stacy,
 that makes me smile..I'm so happy for you.
kades


----------



## chefmaloney

My mom sent me a picture of my father when he was 10 holding a fish he had caught.
My mom sent me a picture of my little brother when he was 7 holding a fish he had caught.
Put them in frames next to each other.
I smiled :>)


----------



## expatgirl

that's a great keepsake, Chef................I'm handing my pictures over to you from now on.........


----------



## LPBeier

My hubby passed his class 4 learner's today and is one step closer to getting all the qualifications for the job he wants!


----------



## kadesma

Alright Laurie, big hugs all round
kades


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> My hubby passed his class 4 learner's today and is one step closer to getting all the qualifications for the job he wants!


 


Cool!  What's the job??


----------



## miniman

Thats great news Laurie


----------



## expatgirl

go laurie on your lorrie driver (in the UK a truck is a lorrie) stupid pun but I love them.....my husband says that I'm half right............

I'm posting because Friday afternoon during rush hour traffic my car starts to overheat......scared that I'm going to damage the engine I stop and get out of the car.......oh, great the cell phone is totally dead though it was charged the day before and and I've not used it........doesn't matter........there's noone to come and help anyway as they are all at work.........had 3 ladies ask me if I needed them to assist and I waved them on.....I was just trying to get my brain around the situation anyway...........then the sweetest roadside elf-fairy pulled in front of me......got out and offered to take me to the nearest garage where she knew the mechanic......this was my Guardian Angel watching over me.........her name was Ellie and she was so sweet......everytime I tell this story I cry.........not one man asked me if they could help.......not one........she drove me back to the gas station ...........we talked as if we had known each other for years .........we were able to get the mechanic to come back with us and he laughed the whole way at our banter.......she pulled in front of my car and Joe and I got out and he drove my car back to the station..........we waved her on though not before I had written her phone number down.......I had them check everything out and they showed me the coolant cap as they pulled it off and it looked like someone had run over it.......so they ordered a new cap..........the manager informed me that I was to watch the temperature gauge as it could be the problem.......I went from the garage to the side street exit and it shot up 300degrees in seconds........so I brought it back for them to look at and replace......the car is 12 years old........I go today and pick it up.......I just can't believe that there are people out there like Ellie. and at this car shop...........I'm taking her out for a nice lunch on Tuesday.......I'd take Joe, too..,, but I'm tipping him and bringing the shop some homemade brownies....apparently it's a Greek family owned run shop and the people are just wonderful.......though it was a horrible day for me in terms of the car problem I met some really wonderful people in the process...........I'm bringing them all my car maitenance and gas fillups when I can..........


----------



## LPBeier

Out of ashes comes beauty!  Thanks for sharing, expat!  Made me smile too.

By the way, it is funny you should bring up a lorrie.  Through my life I got tired of people spelling my name Lori, or asking how to spell it and saying that my way is the "male version" so I used to say "you can spell it any way you want except l.o.r.r.i.e. because that's an English truck!  Sure would make people look!

Now it is my last name people have problems with (they want to spell it phonetically as BUYER) so my DH and BIL always say "just spell it "beer" with an i in the middle....again the looks!  Great things to smile about though.


----------



## expatgirl

thanks .......you want to try and spell my last  name...............I totally understand..........even the 
greek owner came over to verify the three {{l))  in it and the fact that it has 12 letters total in itlllllllllll and I went from fischer to that;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> Out of ashes comes beauty!  Thanks for sharing, expat!  Made me smile too.
> 
> By the way, it is funny you should bring up a lorrie.  Through my life I got tired of people spelling my name Lori, or asking how to spell it and saying that my way is the "male version" so I used to say "you can spell it any way you want except l.o.r.r.i.e. because that's an English truck!  Sure would make people look!
> 
> Now it is my last name people have problems with (they want to spell it phonetically as BUYER) so my DH and BIL always say "just spell it "beer" with an i in the middle....again the looks!  Great things to smile about though.


 oh, that is too funny, Laurie.............forget it with my last name ..........the only thrill I had before I got on the do not call list was the people trying to pronounce my last name and perversely I didn't help them at all........I let them stammer and stutter and sputter and then they hopefully craved your acceptance of the butchering of your surnamelllllllllI handed them a "ugh no, you are no where close" please don't call again........   I know .......how mean.........


----------



## suziquzie

DH texted me at work this morning to tell me the kitchen was clean. 
 
Doesn't take much for me....


----------



## expatgirl

yeah, Suzie.........what's HIS definition of clean.........sorry I'm kidding with you.............going by my hubby's defintion of clean and it ain't the same as mine..........


----------



## suziquzie

lol i'm so tired i've been home almost 3 hours and didnt even look yet!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, your text was better than mine!  My DH texted me that he fed the dogs, but that I had to clean the big dog's bed because she got sick on it!


----------



## miniman

expat - I have great fun watching or hearing people spell my last name. It only has 7 letters, but the sound is unusal - we have a nice collection of variations. The pronunciation game is quite amusing as well. According to DH, my surname was the only thing I fell short on in regard tp her list of requirements in a husband.


----------



## pdswife

smiles... I just have a lot of them today.  No special reason.  It's just nice to be home with the one you love.


----------



## expatgirl

ohh. hooooohoooooo.........those Greeks........they know how to conquer.........jest kidding........


----------



## pdswife

lol.. they are very talented in many different ways!!  : )


----------



## suziquzie

hey!!!!
PG ladies... PG!!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

you're right, SQ,,,,,,pretty good......eh..........


----------



## pdswife

pretty good he is indeed!  lolol

Sorry SQ.
I'll be nice.


----------



## expatgirl

miniman said:


> expat - I have great fun watching or hearing people spell my last name. It only has 7 letters, but the sound is unusal - we have a nice collection of variations. The pronunciation game is quite amusing as well. According to DH, my surname was the only thing I fell short on in regard tp her list of requirements in a husband.


  Miniman, you're lucky it's only your surname that you fell short of in her list.......now my list.........................jest kidding ........wouldn't trade my hubby for anything......well on certain days................


----------



## deelady

My smile is because I am able to post on DC again....good to be home!!

Missed you guys!!


----------



## texasgirl

Glad you're back deelady!!


----------



## suziquzie

I think I missed something...
were you with your man, Dee?


----------



## expatgirl

glad to have you back, deelady.........


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> Suzi, your text was better than mine!  My DH texted me that he fed the dogs, but that I had to clean the big dog's bed because she got sick on it!


  deelicious......simply deeeeicious........yum.......can I help..........


----------



## texasgirl

finding my perfect screensaver!! hehe, small, yes I know, but, oh well,lol


----------



## deelady

suziquzie said:


> I think I missed something...
> were you with your man, Dee?


 

Thanks for the welcome backs!! And yes Suzi, we took a family trip to California for 4 days to see friends and family, nice to see them but glad to be home!


----------



## pdswife

Welcome back!  Glad you guys had some fun!


----------



## LPBeier

Welcome back Dee.  I DID notice you were gone though I didn't know where or why.


----------



## Novicebaker35

When my best-est friend walked through my door today...Have I mentioned that I love him to pieces?


----------



## sattie

Welcome back DEE!!!!  

Very nice NB35!


----------



## expatgirl

Novicebaker35 said:


> When my best-est friend walked through my door today...Have I mentioned that I love him to pieces?



ah, that's nice...........


----------



## kadesma

Novicebaker35 said:


> When my best-est friend walked through my door today...Have I mentioned that I love him to pieces?


NB
anytime a member smiles it makes the rest of us smile...Glad to see you are happy and smiling..Bet that loves comes back to you twofold
kadesma


----------



## Novicebaker35

sattie said:


> Welcome back DEE!!!!
> 
> Very nice NB35!






expatgirl said:


> ah, that's nice...........





kadesma said:


> NB
> anytime a member smiles it makes the rest of us smile...Glad to see you are happy and smiling..Bet that loves comes back to you twofold
> kadesma




Thanks everyone! 

And yes, kadesma I'm very fortunate/blessed/grateful that it does.


----------



## LPBeier

Novicebaker35 said:


> When my best-est friend walked through my door today...Have I mentioned that I love him to pieces?



Made me smile just reading this!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My Forgetterer and My Rememberer. That really made me smile. Thanks BarbaraL!


----------



## africhef

My daughter just found out she is pregnant.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

africhef said:


> My daughter just found out she is pregnant.


 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## africhef

thank you very much


----------



## Claire

Last week I had a week when everything seemed to go wrong.  I know a lot of you have sleeping disorders like I do (you can tell by the fact that we're on line at o'dark-thirty) and from Saturday through Thursday I don't think I got 12 hours of sleep, total.  What made me smile?  I apologised to my husband of 25 years for being short tempered and grouchy and in a general foul mood.  "You have NOT been, you're fine."  I guess it makes me smile that he overlooks my negatives so well.  He also told me a year or so ago that I had one of the best menopauses he's seen (he's been through it with his mom, my mom, and to hear my neice and nephew talk, my sister's been no box of chocolates).  So smile at a very forgiving husband, someone who overlooks your negatives and makes your positives better!


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations Africhef!!!!

Claire, not that I have any complaints about my ultra-understanding hubby, but do you think you can clone yours for the less fortunate?


----------



## Claire

Expatgirl, you make me smile every time I read your tag line!


----------



## Novicebaker35

This whole thread makes me smile! You folks are the greatest!


----------



## expatgirl

Claire said:


> Expatgirl, you make me smile every time I read your tag line!


  thanks, Claire...........it's so true.............at least my family if I cook for them will help but I'm definitely NOT the chef.....


----------



## expatgirl

I hate it when I misspell in a post......"definately".......just writing too fast.......


----------



## pdswife

Son just called... he took care of a problem that should have been taken care of months ago and now I can stop being a worry wort about it!!!


----------



## expatgirl

africhef said:


> My daughter just found out she is pregnant.


is this your first grandbaby????  I know that when we told my inlaws that they were about to become grandparents my mother-in-law who was rational with life in general started to cry.......oh.........Debe..............are you suuuuuuuuuuuure.............??????  then I knew how they really felt........


----------



## expatgirl

by the way,,,,,,,,,,,congratulations, Grandpa............


----------



## texasgirl

africhef, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

that]s really nice, texasgirl, I just wished that I knew how you all do that...............I'm just lucky to post..........yeah, I am jealous..............


----------



## Katie H

Kinda small, but a smile just the same.

We're in the throes of all the leaves falling and our yard is filled with huge 100-year-old oak trees and more.  Suffice it to say there are leaves everywhere.

I sweep the walkway between the car and the house everyday because it's dangerously slippery when it's covered with leaves.  Tumble, 9-month-old kitten, always helps me.

Well, today, Tumble didn't want to _help_.  He wanted to play.  At the end of the sweeping (raking, really) there was a huge pile of leaves that I started to brush aside.  As I was doing so, Tumble jumped into the pile and rolled around and jumped into the leaves.  He kept doing this for at least 15 minutes.  He had a blast and I had a great time watching him and I didn't care that he totally messed with the leaves I'd so diligently cleaned up.


----------



## texasgirl

Katie E said:


> Kinda small, but a smile just the same.
> 
> We're in the throes of all the leaves falling and our yard is filled with huge 100-year-old oak trees and more.  Suffice it to say there are leaves everywhere.
> 
> I sweep the walkway between the car and the house everyday because it's dangerously slippery when it's covered with leaves.  Tumble, 9-month-old kitten, always helps me.
> 
> Well, today, Tumble didn't want to _help_.  He wanted to play.  At the end of the sweeping (raking, really) there was a huge pile of leaves that I started to brush aside.  As I was doing so, Tumble jumped into the pile and rolled around and jumped into the leaves.  He kept doing this for at least 15 minutes.  He had a blast and I had a great time watching him and I didn't care that he totally messed with the leaves I'd so diligently cleaned up.



Watching any animal playing can make you smile and laugh, even when you don't want to. I love it!!


----------



## suziquzie

Legogirl brought me a new baby to take care of for her....
It was a potato.......


----------



## pdswife

lol... suzi, that just cracks me up.!


----------



## suziquzie

LOL...what's even better.... I actually got her to put it away! 
I said it was missing her friends back in the bag....
I'm such a nice potato gramma......


----------



## kadesma

That kid has good taste Suzi now get her an apron
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi, thanks so much, I really needed that smile and belly laugh right now.  I HAVE to meet lego girl some day.....before she grows up and changes!


----------



## suziquzie

oh thank you...
and please let that day of change be tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

What would make me smile in all my turmoil?  Well, I am currently sitting curled up in a comfy chair at the nearby Starbucks with a Venti (biggest) Chai Tea Latte and an oat fudge bar (my favourite) after a KFC/Taco Bell supper, using their WiFi and waiting for my upstairs neighbor (thanks to PDSwife for the idea) to come pick me up to stay in her guest room for the night.

There is a notation in my favourite book about finding true joy in our trials because it leads to perseverance.  

I have lots to smile about - my husband probably has the job he has wanted, I get new carpets, new linoleum, probably a new paint job in the bedroom and I get a one night vacation...even if it is just upstairs!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> What would make me smile in all my turmoil?  Well, I am currently sitting curled up in a comfy chair at the nearby Starbucks with a Venti (biggest) Chai Tea Latte and an oat fudge bar (my favourite) after a KFC/Taco Bell supper, using their WiFi and waiting for my upstairs neighbor (thanks to PDSwife for the idea) to come pick me up to stay in her guest room for the night.
> 
> There is a notation in my favourite book about finding true joy in our trials because it leads to perseverance.
> 
> I have lots to smile about - my husband probably has the job he has wanted, I get new carpets, new linoleum, probably a new paint job in the bedroom and I get a one night vacation...even if it is just upstairs!


Well now missy, you got the world by the tail tonight instead of the other way around I just love it when you get to enjoy good things..Inside I just know Tony has that job and that he will be outstanding at it...And the fact that your home will be fixed and like new is wonderful..I am thrilled for both of you..I wish you both a night free of any stress and that there is no pain and lots of peaceful sleep.
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

hey, Laurie (aka Lorrie) that is fantastic.......I'm so happy for you     upstairs, eh????   what's up there..........??????  jest kidding...........


----------



## homecook

That is great news that things are being put in motion and you're out of that situation. That makes me smile!

Barb


----------



## expatgirl

that's sweet about the cat helping you to "sweep" Katie......mine love to help me pack whenI'm leaving......."oh, we'll weigh down the clothes for you" and the potato is so cute........my youngest sister put one in the oven wrapped with Saran wrap.........thought she was helping...........knew they had to be wrapped but we were out of aluminum foil.................


----------



## texasgirl

That's great Laurie!! I'm glad that you get to get away for an evening.


----------



## LPBeier

My hubby got his job!!!!  He goes to head office to sign his life away tomorrow, does his first aid ticket on Thursday and starts his first shift on Friday 3 pm to 10 pm!  I am so proud of him.  He has worked so hard for this one.  And it is permanent (they WANT people who are committed long term) and after three months includes benefits.  Most of the other jobs he has had lately are temporary, low paying and no benefits!


----------



## texasgirl

That is great laurie!


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> My hubby got his job!!!! He goes to head office to sign his life away tomorrow, does his first aid ticket on Thursday and starts his first shift on Friday 3 pm to 10 pm! I am so proud of him. He has worked so hard for this one. And it is permanent (they WANT people who are committed long term) and after three months includes benefits. Most of the other jobs he has had lately are temporary, low paying and no benefits!


 

how wonderful. tell him good job for me. maybe now some things will settle down at least.


----------



## suziquzie

Yay Mr. Laurie!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Laurie,
great news, I'm so glad good things are coming for you and Tony..Congratulations
kades


----------



## expatgirl

I'm so happy for you.............


----------



## miniman

Congratulations & celebrations all round


----------



## pdswife

Yippeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That's great Laurie!


----------



## sattie

Congrats Laurie!!!  I meant to say something to you last night about this!!!  YEA!!!!  

And yes, you were the last thing that made me smile today!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Chocolate milk...such a little gift...such a big happy thought.


----------



## Dina

Seeing my older kids shop for 48 cans of food to donate for charity at school and church.  They kept telling me how much more they'd like to give but they couldn't.  I told him that aside from distributing the food to the needed through his youth group at church, he can sign up to serve the meal.  He will get such gratification doing that.  He made me smile and, once more, realize what a BIG heart he has.  Now I'm in tears writing about him...I couldn't ask for more.  Just had to share.


----------



## deelady

pdswife said:


> Chocolate milk...such a little gift...such a big happy thought.


 
I couldn't agree more!!! I don't think I shall ever out grow chocolate milk!!


----------



## deelady

Dina said:


> Seeing my older kids shop for 48 cans of food to donate for charity at school and church. They kept telling me how much more they'd like to give but they couldn't. I told him that aside from distributing the food to the needed through his youth group at church, he can sign up to serve the meal. He will get such gratification doing that. He made me smile and, once more, realize what a BIG heart he has. Now I'm in tears writing about him...I couldn't ask for more. Just had to share.


 
That is so very sweet! Thank you for helping make our future generation one with such a kind and caring heart! We need more parents like you!!


----------



## lifesaver

Looking over a cute little book that my 6 year old grandson, Gerald made at school for me for Grandparents Day. It contains a photograph of himself wearing an oversized straw hat.


----------



## kadesma

Dina,
  How proud you must be. I feel lucky to know you...Your son sounds  like one fine young man..
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier

Dina, cudos to you for raising such social conscious children.  And I am just as proud as you.  Thanks for the smile.

Lifesaver, what a wonderful lasting memory you have.  So precious too.


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> Chocolate milk...such a little gift...such a big happy thought.



Isn't chocolate made from smiles and love?


----------



## LPBeier

sattie said:


> Congrats Laurie!!!  I meant to say something to you last night about this!!!  YEA!!!!
> 
> And yes, you were the last thing that made me smile today!!!!



Sattie, you make me smile every time I read your posts or your notes to me!

But my biggest smile today was waking up and actually being able to breathe properly thanks to the new equipment installed last night and the medicine from the doctor.


----------



## pdswife

Glad that you're feeling better!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## expatgirl

I still cry to this day over a book that one of my first graders made and kept it with my Christmas stuff........thank you God for making flowers, thank  for making puppies, and thank you for Mrs. W. and their was this beautiful rainbow over my name...love...Brandi...tears are flowing......you don't realize what an impact you have over young people  until they're in your care......always beware that you're a role model whether you want to be or not.......


----------



## LPBeier

I totally understand, expat.  While I was in the hospital the second time with my leg, the kids and leaders from our youth group made this giant card that said "Get Better Soon MLo" (Mama Laurie).  On the inside it said "...we are running out of cookies and chocolate milk!"   The all signed it, many with words of encouragement and/or thanks.  The nurses would come in and read a bit at a time and I could see them holding back the tears....I didn't bother, I just let them flow.  I still have the card up in front of my computer.  It is actually a piece of bristol board folded in half, that is how big it is!


----------



## kadesma

Getting up at 5:30 and getting ready to go out to breakfast at a place I love..The best part being breakfast with my first born  son. I can't tell you how much I enjoyed it. I couldn't keep my hands and eyes off him..He is such a joy..such a good man...He makes us  so proud and happy..
Ahhh a wonderful morning and a call from a very special friend has made this a perfect day.
kades


----------



## suziquzie

Kades, I know exactly how it feels to be enamoured with your children... (today anyway!!) 
My smile is the whole dinner hour. For once. They ALL ate... including the middle one that NEVER eats dinner. 
They ALL scraped their plates after I only asked once. 

Then, to top it all off, legogirl is most certainly her mother's daughter. 
Bouncing into the dining room she stopped dead in her tracks just now. Scratches her head, turns to me and says, "HUM, I forgot what i was just thinking about!" 
Then stares off into the other room.....
"Oh yeah, ICE CREAM mama!" 
Some days can be so good....


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, Suzi, I would love to be able to experience those awesome feelings of motherhood.  Cherish every one that you get.


----------



## Katie H

A call last night from a dear, dear friend of over 40 years who lives in far northern Minnesota.  She calls me every month on the 18th since Buck died.  He died June 18th for those who don't know.

We talk and talk and she lets me cry  as she listens and offers love and support.  She's a treasure and I love her dearly.

She was never able to have children and that makes me sad.  She would've been an awesome mom.  Still, she taught school for over 30 years, so she got to "mommy" lots and lots of children.


----------



## babetoo

just occurred to me i have not  been smiling lately. need to change that.


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:


> A call last night from a dear, dear friend of over 40 years who lives in far northern Minnesota.  She calls me every month on the 18th since Buck died.  He died June 18th for those who don't know.
> 
> We talk and talk and she lets me cry  as she listens and offers love and support.  She's a treasure and I love her dearly.
> 
> She was never able to have children and that makes me sad.  She would've been an awesome mom.  Still, she taught school for over 30 years, so she got to "mommy" lots and lots of children.


 oh, why am I so weepy........I guess it's the "change"..........and all of your stories collectively       and I don't know how many kids I "mommied".......many would just grab me around the waist (when I had one) and tell me that they wished that I was their mothers.........and one girl, Tammie, had a terrible lisp and she drove her parents mad with her incessant talking and she grabbed me around the waist and with spit in my face emphatically told me "Mrs w I just loveths you......"


----------



## expatgirl

suziquzie said:


> Kades, I know exactly how it feels to be enamoured with your children... (today anyway!!)
> My smile is the whole dinner hour. For once. They ALL ate... including the middle one that NEVER eats dinner.
> They ALL scraped their plates after I only asked once.
> 
> Then, to top it all off, legogirl is most certainly her mother's daughter.
> Bouncing into the dining room she stopped dead in her tracks just now. Scratches her head, turns to me and says, "HUM, I forgot what i was just thinking about!"
> Then stares off into the other room.....
> "Oh yeah, ICE CREAM mama!"
> Some days can be so good....



SQ thanks for the cute story.........Legogirl make me believe that maybe I don't have alzheimer's after all as she is only 3......  and if she walks into a room and forgets what's she's there for  then all must be well with the world..........


----------



## kadesma

Suzi,
kids are what it's all about for me...I know young mom's need some time for themselves,right now..But store up the things the kids do good and irritating and one day it will all seem both wonderful and  something to laugh about..Yours Suzi are little right now and keep you going, mine are grown and have given me one of life's  golden treasures, grand babies... I adore each and every one of them
Laurie, I'll gladly share these treasures with you.. I can tell just by talking to you that my grand babies would take to you right now.. I thank my lucky stars for them. Debs, my little ones would love you too, their mom's are teachers and so they would be crawling all over you if they got the chance.. Having friends that the kids would take to makes me happy and I know they would be loved and safe.
kades


----------



## miniman

In the amended words of Dickens - Parenthood is the best of times and the worst ot times. I would never want to lose my to - but boy do they drive me up the wall and over the ceiling at points, then make you laugh and seem so cute.


----------



## expatgirl

miniman said:


> In the amended words of Dickens - Parenthood is the best of times and the worst ot times. I would never want to lose my to - but boy do they drive me up the wall and over the ceiling at points, then make you laugh and seem so cute.



Amen to that.........teens.............glad that phase is over............hope you don't have the teen years to deal with.........believe me.............


----------



## homecook

It's so heartwarming to hear about the love everyone feels for their children and grandchildren. Yes it is a trial at times but in the end it is all worth it! That makes me smile. 

The other thing that's making me smile today is I found a recipe for chruscki that my grandmother always made for Thanksgiving and Christmas! It is a Polish pastry. It was on a yellowed sheet of paper in her handwriting stuck in a cookbook. I've been looking for over a month. I'm so happy!

Barb


----------



## expatgirl

ah, that's great, homecook............I acquired my mother-in-laws cookbooks and she's like me........she'd make comments.........


----------



## LPBeier

Ahh, I was going through my Mom's recipe box looking for her very special (and likeable) fruitcake recipe yesterday and while I didn't find it, I had a wonderful time of smiles and tears looking at all the cards in her handwriting.  Many weren't "recipies" at all but "notes" about how she made some of our family favourites.  When she passed, 13 years ago my father and sister said I should be the one to take her recipes and cookbooks (and yes, expat, she had comments throughout each one) and I cherish them all.

Isn't it nice how the holidays, as hectic as they can be can bring us the greatest joy through the little things like the handwriting of a lost loved one.


----------



## miniman

expatgirl said:


> Amen to that.........teens.............glad that phase is over............hope you don't have the teen years to deal with.........believe me.............


 
They're 13 and 11 so just heading that way.


----------



## LPBeier

Miniman, I have a story about teens that will make you smile and show that there is hope. (Not that a parent really needs reassuring!)

My husband and I help out with our church youth group in many different ways; one being I cook lunches and dinners for them during their annual summer service conference.  Among other things they go out into the neighbourhood and paint houses, visit seniors centres, clean up our parks, etc.  The first year we did this our Pastor, who has three young children, moved into a Townhouse complex.  Shortly before, a group of teens had all but destroyed the only play area for the young ones and the strata were not too big on having a bunch of youth come in to work on it.  But they were convinced and in 5 days (of about 3 hours a day) the area was not only repaired, but our teens had gotten donations from Home Depot and other places and added items as well as painted it in great bright kid friendly colours.  This went along way to restore the faith of the townhouse owners and gave some small children a wonderful place to feel safe and have fun.  Whenever I think of this or some of the other projects they have done over the past 5 years I always smile.

You might say I have about 30 teenagers, and although I don't have to live with them 24/7, I have seen the good and the bad in them and for the most part they are good.


----------



## homecook

LPBeier said:


> Ahh, I was going through my Mom's recipe box looking for her very special (and likeable) fruitcake recipe yesterday and while I didn't find it, I had a wonderful time of smiles and tears looking at all the cards in her handwriting.  Many weren't "recipies" at all but "notes" about how she made some of our family favourites.  When she passed, 13 years ago my father and sister said I should be the one to take her recipes and cookbooks (and yes, expat, she had comments throughout each one) and I cherish them all.
> 
> Isn't it nice how the holidays, as hectic as they can be can bring us the greatest joy through the little things like the handwriting of a lost loved one.



Well put Laurie! That's exactly what I did with the crying and even laughing out loud at some of my grandmothers' comments. "No good, not worth making again!" etc. Too much/little of something or "Mine's better." lol

Barb


----------



## expatgirl

as a parent who's been there and done that the hardest thing that you will ever do is let your child get behind the wheel of a car.........you will not rest until you hear their foot thuds in the night.......my son is 26 and a police officer.........I still worry when he goes off.......you don't ever stop worrying about your children.......it comes with the turf......keeping their hands busy is a great idea........my daughter participated in habitats for humanity...........she roofed for one summer..........I must have passed on my hammering skills that were developed in our basement going after palmetto bugs....(big, big roaches)


----------



## miniman

Well done Laurie - it is great that you do things with them and they do show the good side of teens - all too often the media is filled with negative stuff causing a lot elder people to look down on teens.


----------



## Lefty7887

I just found out a friend passed away.  The good part of this story (part of which I had not remembered) was that my friend's wife saw me wearing a cute fishing tee shirt and she complimented me on.  I gave her the tee shirt.  What I found out today was that the tee shirt was for her son (an avid fisherman) that she gave the tee shirt too.  Her husband told me how much that meant to her and how much he thought of the gift I had to smile.  My eyes are a little wet right now so please forgive me.  I would like to wish his family my condolences. It is very strange how a little offering can make someones day.


----------



## texasgirl

Lefty7887 said:


> I just found out a friend passed away.  The good part of this story (part of which I had not remembered) was that my friend's wife saw me wearing a cute fishing tee shirt and she complimented me on.  I gave her the tee shirt.  What I found out today was that the tee shirt was for her son (an avid fisherman) that she gave the tee shirt too.  Her husband told me how much that meant to her and how much he thought of the gift I had to smile.  My eyes are a little wet right now so please forgive me.  I would like to wish his family my condolences. It is very strange how a little offering can make someones day.



Sometimes, it's the small things that make the biggest impressions. I'm glad that you have a happy memory about it.


----------



## LPBeier

My condolences, Lefty, on the loss of your friend, and my thanks for reminding us that there can be joy in sorrow, we just have to look for it.


----------



## kadesma

Lefty so sorry about your friend..I know how it hurts..You shared something small and it grew and came back to you and the thought will lift your spirit and your heart now.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Good thoughts to you lefty.


----------



## deelady

Joe's post in "I am not a genius"......very touching 



Lefty, may I offer my condolences to you and your family, as well as your friends family. I'm sure that the fond memories and smiles from you and his loved ones is exactly what makes him know that his time here on earth was not at all wasted!


----------



## babetoo

thinking of you, lefty. it is hard.


----------



## sattie

deelady said:


> Joe's post in "I am not a genius"......very touching
> 
> 
> 
> Lefty, may I offer my condolences to you and your family, as well as your friends family. I'm sure that the fond memories and smiles from you and his loved ones is exactly what makes him know that his time here on earth was not at all wasted!


 

I agree.... for both Joe and Lefty...

Joe, your post is heart felt....

Lefty, my thoughts and prayers are with you, my sincere condolences to you.


----------



## homecook

Lefty, don't know what more I can say that hasn't been said. Please accept my condolences on the loss of your good friend.

Barb


----------



## buckytom

Lefty7887 said:


> It is very strange how a little offering can make someones day.


 
AND she got to check you out without your shirt on, huh lefty?

just kidding. 

i'm sorry about the loss of your buddy. i hope he's reelin' 'em in in heaven, smiling down on you right now.


----------



## expatgirl

what a generous gesture to make..........you're right........ it's the little things in life that come full circle back to you.....and in heaps....sorry about your loss.......I lost a friend a few weeks ago, too, and still trying to wrap my brain around it........


----------



## babetoo

laurie's pics of shoe sniffing kittens.


----------



## LPBeier

My bigger dog is upset because she usually gets a walk now but DH is working and he took them after lunch instead.  But she is a creature of habit and so she is litterally sulking with her head in the corner and her back to me.  It is giving me quite the chuckle, specially when she kind sighs to make sure I know she is there!


----------



## Katie H

Cold as crap here and the family room is, let's say "chilly."  It would be warmer but my children won't let me use the woodstove to heat since Buck died, so I'm having to rely on alternative heat sources.  Minimal at best.

At any rate, at the moment I'm being "warmed" by 4 of our inside kitties,  Ashley(my avatar), Sally, Chessie, and Miss Augie. all soundly asleep on my lap on top of the afghan I draped over.

Better for me than a "three-dog night!"  My kitties have been taking good care of me.


----------



## LPBeier

Awww, Katie, that is so sweet.  Much better than my Violet giving me the cold shoulder!  

I am glad you have your kitties to keep you warm and to keep you company.  Fur babies are so special, they know just what you need.


----------



## smoke king

An email from my grandson Sammy (7 y.o.)

A 200 word run-on sentence extolling the virtues of particular "Pokemon" characters (his current passion)

Even in written form, he could not hide his enthusiasm, and if I'm not mistaken, he planted some sort of Christmas hint in my subconcious!!

I'll print it out and save it. I'll show it to him, and maybe one of his girlfriends, when he's older!


----------



## LPBeier

Bob, that is so precious!  I am sure you now know more than you ever wanted to about Pokemon!


----------



## smoke king

LPBeier said:


> Bob, that is so precious!  I am sure you now know more than you ever wanted to about Pokemon!



Yep-and before that it was "Mortal Kombat" (video game) and before that, the "littlest pet shop", and before that "Finding Nemo".....I can only guess what it will be next.

It doesn't matter _what_ it is-I just consider myself fortunate to be able to see things through his eyes. Makes all the bad in the world a little less so-even if only for a moment.


----------



## kadesma

smoke king said:


> Yep-and before that it was "Mortal Kombat" (video game) and before that, the "littlest pet shop", and before that "Finding Nemo".....I can only guess what it will be next.
> 
> It doesn't matter _what_ it is-I just consider myself fortunate to be able to see things through his eyes. Makes all the bad in the world a little less so-even if only for a moment.


Aren't they wonderful, I have picture all over my refrigerator and even one I had framed ..Cade painted a tropical fish for me when I was in the hospital and it hangs in my computer room now where I can see it at all times..They are so trusting and bright they make you feel as if you are the only person in the world.
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:


> Cold as crap here and the family room is, let's say "chilly."  It would be warmer but my children won't let me use the woodstove to heat since Buck died, so I'm having to rely on alternative heat sources.  Minimal at best.
> 
> At any rate, at the moment I'm being "warmed" by 4 of our inside kitties,  Ashley(my avatar), Sally, Chessie, and Miss Augie. all soundly asleep on my lap on top of the afghan I draped over.
> 
> Better for me than a "three-dog night!"  My kitties have been taking good care of me.



nothing like a warm fat cat or dog to heat you up on a cold night......Zoe slept with me this morning........I'm now in a long robe with a pair of woolie socks and a warm jacket............


----------



## kadesma

Ahh how I envy all of you with your warm little buddies..I miss having Maggie under the covers at my feet...I can still hear the sigh she would give if I touched her with cold feet. Life with a pet is wonderful they love you just because.
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

I love pokemon!! LOL pika pika, hehe. That was my boys "in" toy and they had everything under the sun. Wish I still had half of it, I could make some money!!


----------



## sattie

Deelady made me smile, a kind, bright, and beautiful person that has been an unexpected friendship!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

My dear hubby made me smile when he called me from his new job a little while ago saying he volunteered to make supper, then asked me how to make home made hamburgers!


----------



## Katie H

Was invited to my brother's house this afternoon to meet my first great niece, Emma Kate.  She was born September 13 and is a beautiful little girl.

She seems so calm and slept most of the time I was there - about 2 hours.

Her mom and dad, my brother's son, had reported she was a good baby, but we all thought they were still under the blush of new parenthood.  She _really_ is a good baby.

She's especially "welcomed" because there hasn't been a girl born into the family in over a generation.  Our children have only produced sons so far.  "Go Emma Kate!"


----------



## corazon

Well, my boys give me lots of smiles every day but I had to share this with you guys...
Aidan made a book today about Luke Skywalker and Ewoks.  This is just a couple pages.  I love how he interpreted Ewoks as a lowercase e with legs


----------



## LPBeier

That's wonderful, Corazon!  I think he would get along great with Maverick's daughter (see his thread on her not wanting to be interrupted while watching Star Wars!)  

Aidan has a wonderful imagination!


----------



## pdswife

Love the BAD GUY in bright pink!


----------



## mikki

This site and all the wonderful people on it.


----------



## PieSusan

I got online to a pm that made me smile because someone older and wiser than I understood me and offered some good advice.


----------



## suziquzie

I'm having a hard day.... 
I work with all teenagers on the weekend... the sweetest girls....
A couple of them found me crying back in my bakery today and gave me a hug. 
LOL, I have almost 20 years on some of them and I should be the crying shoulder not them!!


----------



## mikki

SQ- a shoulder to cry on is just that, I don't think age matters. It just shows they care about you. As do we all. I'm sorry your having a hard day. I hope it gets better.


----------



## LPBeier

Today was my first day back at church in about 2 months.  It was so good seeing everyone again; however my big smile came when I spotted one of my "kids" who hasn't seen me in a long time (sad story about a split marriage and the mother moving away with the kids for spite, Dad gets them whenever she feels like driving them down).  

Anyway, the girl, who is 8, was hugging everyone in site and then saw me and wrapped her arms around me as tight as she could.  The she suddenly stepped back hesitantly.  She said "oh, Laurie I didn't hurt you did I?"   Of course she didn't so she hugged me again.  Then she said that she was glad I didn't have that awful walker any more and that my cane looked just like her Grandma's.  The she told me her Grandpa had a magic cane that he just has to wave and it extends out and when he pushes a button it goes back to small.  I told her my cane didn't so anything fancy, it just helps me walk.  She said "well, I guess that's a good thing!", hugged me again and went off to her next hug recipient.  

That is enough smiles to last me the week!


----------



## texasgirl

Aww, Laurie, that is just too precious. Younger kids can be the sweetest, can't they??


My smile came from a pic I received in my email from my cuz, momloves2cook, of my boy dressed up for work in dress pants, shirt and a TIE!!! hehe Beautiful tie and shirt too. I'm very impressed with him!
Can you tell he does not like pics


----------



## Katie H

Just went out onto the front porch to "stash" what was left of the outside kitties' dinner.  Have to hide it from the raccoons.

When I opened the door, Tumble was playing his butt off chasing something.  I thought at first it was a mouse, but didn't see any movement from the object Tumble was fascinated with.

Put the food in the "safe" and started back into the house.  Tumble still playing to beat the band.  Turns our he was torturing an acorn and was having a ball!  Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Katie, that is hilarious!  Cats can find the funniest things interesting and the things we figure they would like they don't give a second glance to!


----------



## babetoo

thomas is perched on the monitor of my computer, nodding off. that certainly makes me smile. he likes to be near me and i like him to be near as well


----------



## PieSusan

My friend John recently got out of the hospital and today was his 89th birthday. As his children are all out of town, my friend Debbie and I had dinner with him and celebrated his birthday at Judson because we didn't want him to be all alone. And, he had another surprise, May Kay showed up, too! He was thrilled to be in the company of three younger women and I brought a birthday cake and we had presents for him. We just couldn't let his day go by without making it special. The waiter saw him with three much younger women and told him that when he got old, he wanted to be like John. We took pictures and had a wonderful time. 

And I have been smiling ever since.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Pie Susan, that was very sweet of you!  I am sure it just totally made John's day too!  I am glad he had such a happy birthday!


----------



## sattie

That is awesome Susan!!!  It makes me smile too!


----------



## pdswife

How nice!  I'm sure he loves you for that!!!!!


----------



## PieSusan

I love to play Secret Santa and I have one set of gifts ready to be packed and sent by December 1st. I know that my friend will be surprised and happy and thinking about their opening up a huge box with lots of presents always makes me smile.


----------



## Lefty7887

One of my co-workers just whacked me with a little sponge basketball.  I wll pay her back in the morning while she is having her tea.  (insert evil grin here)


----------



## pdswife

love notes


----------



## mikki

Texasgirls pictures of her dog standing at the fence. So cute, I couldn't help but smile.


----------



## PieSusan

An online friend surprised me with a wonderful gift made in France (by Matfer) today: JAM PAN#

Besides being all smiles, I am speechless--gobsmacked is more like it!!! Wow! It was on my Wish/Dream List and now it is a dream realized. Happy tears are wonderful tears.


----------



## babetoo

wow she must be a really good friend. high price tag.


----------



## LPBeier

PieSusan said:


> An online friend surprised me with a wonderful gift made in France (by Matfer) today: JAM PAN#
> 
> Besides being all smiles, I am speechless--gobsmacked is more like it!!! Wow! It was on my Wish/Dream List and now it is a dream realized. Happy tears are wonderful tears.



Oh, Susan, I have wanted one of these forever!!!  You have a wonderful friend.  But then again you ARE a wonderful friend too...for example the birthday lunch!

My smile today....I aced physio today going longer and faster on the treadmill and the bike and getting my leg 2 degrees straighter,  Okay, I still have 9 to go, but that's progress!!!!!


----------



## PieSusan

babetoo, it is not the price of the gift that touched me but that my friend knew it was on my dream/wish list and wanted to make a dream come true for me. We each have had our own hardships of late and she wanted to put a smile on my face like I have done for her in the past. That is all.


----------



## homecook

I'm smiling just reading all these stories!!! It warms my heart.

 My 3 brothers have decided to come visit this weekend. I broke 3 bones in my foot and can't get around too well. My dd is coming over tonight to help me get things ready for tomorrow and spending the night. This will be fun!!! I feel bad that she's leaving the grandkids home with daddy but I'm smiling that we'll be able to spend some quality time together.....cooking, learning, laughing! I'm smiling  because she really gets it! I'm so proud of her.

Barb


----------



## PanchoHambre

My irresponsible  brother texting me about general bs... and in his own way being the most honest and trustworthy person I know... I can't stand the choices he makes but I know he is true to himself and to me and for that I love him and try not to worry or be angry


----------



## luvs

my Dad just left me in charge of Thanksgiving dinner.


----------



## Lefty7887

I fell asleep on the couch after a very long week and my 12 year old woke me with a kiss to the forehead and told me I should move up to the bed room if I don't want a back ache.


----------



## LPBeier

luvs said:


> my Dad just left me in charge of Thanksgiving dinner.



Luvs, that is BIG!!!  Congratulations and have fun with it.  Happy Thanksgiving to you and yours.


----------



## LPBeier

Lefty7887 said:


> I fell asleep on the couch after a very long week and my 12 year old woke me with a kiss to the forehead and told me I should move up to the bed room if I don't want a back ache.



Lefty that is too precious.  Out of the mouths of babes.....


----------



## LPBeier

Our sixty pound border collie boxer is not feeling well (we have to take her to the vet tomorrow) and I found her curled up in a tight ball in our little bichon's bed which has cushioned sides on it, fast asleep like a bug in a rug.  I guess it was warmer and more cozy than her big flat bed.  I tried to get a picture but had to walk by her to get the camera and woke her.


----------



## pdswife

Hope she feels better Laurie.


I sent Paul to the store to buy lemons... he got them and 
also came home with a pint of Peppermint icecream.


----------



## buckytom

pds, shave some chocolate into the ice cream, and i'll be right there.  

lp, i hope your doggie feels better soon.


my smile today comes from (where else) my boy, but it's kinda bittersweet.
i called home this morning to see how everyone was. dw told me that when he looked for me all around the house, and she told him that my vacation was over and i was at work, he started crying. it broke my heart and made me smile at the same time.


----------



## Uncle Bob

First it was vanilla...then chocolate...now peppermint _______ Ya gotta Hush!!!!


----------



## pdswife

buckytom said:


> pds, shave some chocolate into the ice cream, and i'll be right there.
> 
> lp, i hope your doggie feels better soon.
> 
> 
> my smile today comes from (where else) my boy, but it's kinda bittersweet.
> i called home this morning to see how everyone was. dw told me that when he looked for me all around the house, and she told him that my vacation was over and i was at work, he started crying. it broke my heart and made me smile at the same time.


 

Bucky... you are loved.  Isn't it the most wonderful thing in the world?


----------



## pdswife

Uncle Bob said:


> First it was vanilla...then chocolate...now peppermint _______ Ya gotta Hush!!!!


 

I know...life just keeps on getting better!


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky, that is so precious.  

PDS, ice cream = love!

Uncle Bob, I made orange truffles and they turned out wonderful!

My smile?  I "graduated" today from my physio program.  They gave me a certificate and a green ball so that I can do a certain exercise to help straighten my leg at home.  I got hugs from all and I even got to right a regular stationary bike (the others are adjusted for the bad knee, but this one has the pedals set the same, like my normal bike.  The physio assistant said she had a present for me too.  It was a big button that said "I rock" on it!


----------



## suziquzie

legogirl again.... 

We kinda have a thing... she pops into the kitchen to see whats up... I say 
"hey baby!" 

this time she says.... (never heard this before from her!) 
" hey mama, whats shakin'?" 

I think her father is training her on my work days.....


----------



## suziquzie

LPBeier said:


> Bucky, that is so precious.
> 
> PDS, ice cream = love!
> 
> Uncle Bob, I made orange truffles and they turned out wonderful!
> 
> My smile? I "graduated" today from my physio program. They gave me a certificate and a green ball so that I can do a certain exercise to help straighten my leg at home. I got hugs from all and I even got to right a regular stationary bike (the others are adjusted for the bad knee, but this one has the pedals set the same, like my normal bike. The physio assistant said she had a present for me too. It was a big button that said "I rock" on it!


 
Laurie, you DO (and are a...) ROCK!!! 
Congrats!


----------



## pdswife

Good for you Laurie!!!!!  GO GIRL~~~!!!!

Suzi!!! See she makes you laugh and that's a wonderous thing!!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

A guy who im kidna helping develop a tool we use on the job asked me If I want to help with backend stuff and I told him I would love to and he said "You definitly have the Apptitude that is needed"

yeah itsn ice to hear something nice.


----------



## LPBeier

Way to go, GRK!  Glad to hear things are going well.

Suzi, I really need to meet this kid!  

Thanks everyone, I am feeling very good about things these days.


----------



## pdswife

Isn't that nice to hear GRK?!!  Good going!!


----------



## Barbara L

Watching the list of people signing up for our Secret Santa grow!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

I'm a sap for television Christmas "specials."  My local newspaper had a list of the top 12 for the season and I've cut it out and have it on the table by my TV chair.

Tonight I've been watching "Santa Clause is Comin' to Town."  It's old and hokey, but it's so sweet and fun.  Today's TV/video images are so...ugh!

I'm just an old-fashioned girl.


----------



## Barbara L

I am too Katie! I have been recording all the Christmas specials and movies. I am recording "Santa Claus is Comin' to Town" and will watch it later (I think James will want to see it too, and he is doing something else right now). I'm smiling just thinking of you getting as excited as I do about that!  My DVR is already set to record Rudolph tomorrow!

Barbara


----------



## PieSusan

My mom's face always lights up when I visit her and it always makes me smile. She is so happy to see me everyday.


----------



## homecook

Katie, my ds (18) and I will watch alot of those specials together too. My dh likes to watch all the old Christmas movies, Miracle on 34th Street, etc.

Susan, that is so nice to hear!!! I'm sure that makes your day more special.

Barb


----------



## expatgirl

I love the Christmas specials, too........I hope they have the one where the boy with the big glasses and is adorable wants a Red Ryder (?) BB gun and his parents say "no" initially because he could put out his eye.......and the trip they take.......reminds me of my childhood and being crammed into a car and a somewhat grouchy dad....(don't know why he was grouchy..haha....Miracle on 42 Street is also a favorite as well as the Charlie Brown's Christmas, and The Grinch, etc.,  and many others........


----------



## buckytom

expatty, that's "a christmas story". it's the 25th anniversary of the movie, what has become a cult classic.

i remember going on a date to see it, way back in '83. 

there was a convention at the house featured in the movie last weekend.


----------



## suziquzie

I think its TBS... they run "A Christmas Story" over and over for 24 hours straight starting Christmas Eve I think.... 

Still love it after watching it at least 6 times a season!


----------



## homecook

buckytom said:


> expatty, that's "a christmas story". it's the 25th anniversary of the movie, what has become a cult classic.
> 
> i remember going on a date to see it, way back in '83.
> 
> there was a convention at the house featured in the movie last weekend.



That movie was filmed here in Cleveland. My dh was an extra in that movie. His best friend did all the floral arrangements. My mom used to take us downtown every year to that dept. store (Higbee's) to see the window displays and see Santa. lol We love that movie!

Barb


----------



## PieSusan

Yup, the movie was filmed here. I haven't been to the museum yet, but it is true, you can eat Chinese food and buy a leg lamp. lol

Now--two people that I am secret santa for have received at least part of their presents. I can't wait to see if they liked what I picked out for them. I am probably more excited than they are!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Rudolph the red-nosed reindeer just started on tv... a smile in itself. 

But then my oldest (9) reads the title on the guide...
"RUDOLPH?!?!?!! when did they change his name???!!!!! it's supposed to be ROODLE!" 

LOL, the kid needs hearing aids or something!


----------



## pdswife

Roodle.. that is funnnnny!!!!


----------



## Katie H

I was busy on the computer writing a column this afternoon when the doorbell rang.  It NEVER rings anymore.  I came downstairs to answer the door.

At the door was a man I'd never seen before and was a bit apprehensive about opening the door.  Since it was daylight and I had one of my small portable phones in my pocket, I opened it.

He extended his hand, with an envelope in it, and said, "Merry Christmas."

It was our daily newspaper carrier hand-delivering Christmas cards to his subscribers.

It was a sweet gesture and my first Christmas card.


----------



## texasgirl

Aww Katie, how sweet of him!!


----------



## LPBeier

I went to a ladies' tea at our church this morning.  A friend who battled cancer last year and three days before she found out that she was cancer-free had her house burn completely to the ground was the guest speaker.  She moved me to tears because our stories in so many ways have been parallel for the last 12 months.  

Anyway, I have been trying to put together pictures that I have from her lost photo albums as I did graduation presentations for her two oldest children and have many other shots of the family at different occaisions.  However, with DH having to change jobs 3 times in one year and our border leaving soon, money was tight and I had no idea how I was going to get the 100+ pictures developed.  

At the tea I won a door prize and saw a certificate for 50 digital prints at a local photo store.  I grabbed it immediately thinking I was half way there.  I later told the organizer of the tea how blessed I was to find this to help out my friend.  She walked over to the prize table grabbed another envelope with an identical certificate and said with a smile, "here, now you are doubly blessed".  I don't know what came first the smile or the tears of joy.


----------



## deelady

Awwww that made me smile Laurie! How sweet!


----------



## middie

homecook said:


> That movie was filmed here in Cleveland. My dh was an extra in that movie. His best friend did all the floral arrangements. My mom used to take us downtown every year to that dept. store (Higbee's) to see the window displays and see Santa. lol We love that movie!
> 
> Barb


 
I know exactly where that house is too. It's on West 11th and Rowley Avenue. Can't believe that was 25 years ago already


----------



## Dove

My new pup is so funny. He runs and hops like a rabbit. Today he was running back to me and ran over where a large Almond tree was years ago. Since it was higher than the rest of the yard he became air born and then fell..he didn't even break his stride..he kept on coming. He is going on 10 months old now..He has the cutest personality..I hope he never changes. He adds joy to my life and ticks little Dove off to no end.But she puts him in his place..she is still Qween Bea and lets him know that she rules.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Dove, that is so cute!  I love little pups!  I remember when our Violet was about that age and she would run figure 8's in the back yard until she would literally flop where she was and sleep.


----------



## texasgirl

This thread always makes me smile!!


----------



## middie

Probably had to be there to enjoy this. But yesterday there was a meeting at work. Don ( the assistant manger) was getting annoyed with someone who kept talking with their mouth full (gross I know). Anyway lol, Don meant to say Don't talk with your mouthful, or Don't talk while you're eating. I don't know which one, but anyway it came out as Don't eat with your mouthful. It was so funny.


----------



## kadesma

Waking this morning and finding all the posts from all of you...You all make me feel so very special..Thank you
kades


----------



## buckytom

i don't know what anyone else wrote, kads, but i do know that no one deserves our love more.


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:


> i don't know what anyone else wrote, kads, but i do know that no one deserves our love more.


BT,
Bethzering started a thread to make me smile..I've been pretty sick and fighting it like crazy...I know how you feel about me as you've told me  now and then and You know how much I care for you and your beautiful family..I may now write often, but know if you need or want, I'm here for you always..You are loved
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, you know how much I agree with Bucky T's statement.  

DH is on his way to the airport with our border.  He has been with us since February and I have really grown attached to him more than any others we  have had (though I adore them all).  I said goodbye last night and he turned quickly away after we hugged and I knew he was holding back tears, so was I.

Anyway, my smile came at dinner.  I made all his favourites from the past 10 months - Stroganoff, asparagus, salad with my own dressing and for dessert apple crisp.  I mentioned this in yesterday's dinner thread, but seeing as it is still making me smile I had to add it here.

After his second dish of apple crisp (which I make without sugar or flour as DH is celiac and he is diabetic), he asked if I could pack up a container of it to take with him "in case they don't serve anything good on the plane."  I love it when someone loves my food that much!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Kades, you know how much I agree with Bucky T's statement.
> 
> DH is on his way to the airport with our border.  He has been with us since February and I have really grown attached to him more than any others we  have had (though I adore them all).  I said goodbye last night and he turned quickly away after we hugged and I knew he was holding back tears, so was I.
> 
> Anyway, my smile came at dinner.  I made all his favourites from the past 10 months - Stroganoff, asparagus, salad with my own dressing and for dessert apple crisp.  I mentioned this in yesterday's dinner thread, but seeing as it is still making me smile I had to add it here.
> 
> After his second dish of apple crisp (which I make without sugar or flour as DH is celiac and he is diabetic), he asked if I could pack up a container of it to take with him "in case they don't serve anything good on the plane."  I love it when someone loves my food that much!


Now that's one smart kid Laurie..I don't blame him  a bit..It's so hard to let those we've grown to love walk away to continue their lives...I hope he keeps in touch as he has a wonderful friend in his sights and that's where you should stay..What a lucky young man..
kades


----------



## pdswife

A slow dance around the livingroom... no reason, no rhyme, just the perfect way to end a love filled weekend.  11 years and there's still so much love... so much to smile about.


----------



## LPBeier

PDS, that makes me smile.  I know what you mean!


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> A slow dance around the livingroom... no reason, no rhyme, just the perfect way to end a love filled weekend.  11 years and there's still so much love... so much to smile about.


Pds,
The best things in life just pop up when we least expect it...When I see the happiness you and Paul have Or Laurie and Tony it makes me ever so glad to see you so happy..I think when we share our happiness we bring joy to tohers and that is what life is about.
kades


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Kades and Laurie... I know I talk about love a lot... 

Sometimes too much??    It's just that it means so much to me.  It's New and wonderful and I never thought that anyone would love me.  To have found it and to realize after all that I'd gone though that I DESERVED it...well, it still amazes me!

Thanks for putting up with me and my smiles!!

Trish!!


----------



## LPBeier

Hey, I think we (society) don't talk about love enough.  Don't ever apologize for that.  DH called me the other night to say he would be late because one of the residents went out and wasn't back yet.  He said he didn't want me to worry and ended the call as he always does "I love you, always and forever".  When he got home he told me that the other worker heard this and said 'that is so wonderful, I wish my husband and I had such a relationship where we don't care who hears our expressions of love.'


----------



## pdswife

We are lucky!  That's for sure!  Keep on doing whatever it is that makes him love you.  It is so worth the effort.


----------



## Katie H

pdswife said:


> A slow dance around the livingroom... no reason, no rhyme, just the perfect way to end a love filled weekend.  11 years and there's still so much love... so much to smile about.



That's so wonderful, Trish.  Buck and I had 32 years and it wasn't unusual to find us dancing in the kitchen as we prepared dinner.  We always said "I love you" as we left to go somewhere or when we spoke on the phone.  Little did we know our time together would end before we really got started.

As for the "last thing that made me smile"...

I think the sleep fairy hit my inside kitties with a "tired stick."  I looked around the family room and saw the following around the electric radiator:

- Sally asleep and hogging the big heart-shaped basket
- Ashley, Chessie Lou and Miss Rodeo, asleep, crammed into a round basket about the same size as the heart one
- Miss Augie, asleep too, wedged on the floor between the two baskets

Then, Tween, asleep on an afghan on the back of the sofa

I don't got no kitties on my lap.  THAT'S rare!


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, Katie, I am so happy you have so many kitties to keep you company and make you smile...even if they aren't always on your lap!


----------



## texasgirl

Driving home and coming around the last corner and seeing my house lit up!! I love it!!


----------



## LPBeier

A lot more hassles about flood stuff today but two good things happened.  We got asked out to dinner by some good friends, and I had nothing to wear so I pulled a pair of black pants I used to use for catering and haven't worn in over two years.  They fit better than they did when I got them!!!!  Now that is reason to smile!


----------



## pdswife

Son's girlfriend called this afternoon!!  They are coming to Oregon with us for Christmas after all!!!!  We didn't think they would but they are and we are over joyed!  It'll be the first time that Shannon will meet the family and I just know that they are going to love her as much as we all do.   Having the two of them there with us means so much to both of us.  It's the best gift that they could have ever picked out!!


----------



## suziquzie

That's really cool Trish, I'm glad you're glad!!!!


----------



## kadesma

Ah Trish, see how all your good thoughts you send out come back to you? And I have to say you more than deserve this...I hope this is the best Christmas ever.
kades


----------



## pdswife

Some one offered me cookies!  How's that for something to smile about??


----------



## elsa

*Last thing that made me smile*

The last thing that made me smile was talking to my mom on the phone...she has been really sick, and this was the first time I've really been able to talk to her for weeks. It was truly wonderful!


----------



## PieSusan

I took a cake decorating class at a bakery with an artist who has twice done cake challenges on the food network and was at the Fabulous Food Show. I felt like a two year old playing with different tips and colored buttercream and I walked out with two cakes. I had such a good time! And, it was fun, relaxing and made me smile.


----------



## babetoo

went shopping with granddaughter and great granddaughter, who is 2. very verbal. on the way home she says," go to grandmas, stay a long time."made me smile . how ever she is in love with thomas, my cat. that's why she wanted to stay long time.


----------



## Katie H

elsa said:


> The last thing that made me smile was talking to my mom on the phone...she has been really sick, and this was the first time I've really been able to talk to her for weeks. It was truly wonderful!



Congratulations, elsa!  Best wishes for your mom to feel well soon.  We're glad you've found us.  

DC is a great place.  Don't be a stranger.  There's lots of fun, friendship and information to be had here.


----------



## jayde

wow, what a great question!! My daughter helping me cook this evening made me smile and my husband texting me that he loved me while we were out together last week. 
Every time I get on here I like this place more and more. I am quickly finding out what great people are on here.


----------



## Katie H

Was rummaging around in my purse today as I sat at the drive-thru at the bank.  I discovered a pencil-printed note from my grandson, Seth.

I was in Atlanta visiting Seth and his family during Thanksgiving and, apparently, he stashed the note in my purse when I wasn't looking.

He's going to be 9-years-old on Valentine's Day and very smart.

The note said,  "Grandma, this is for you to remember us.  Love, Seth, Rhyley and Aiden.  I love you."

How could I NOT smile.


----------



## sattie

I'm smiling reading about what makes you smile!


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> Was rummaging around in my purse today as I sat at the drive-thru at the bank.  I discovered a pencil-printed note from my grandson, Seth.
> 
> I was in Atlanta visiting Seth and his family during Thanksgiving and, apparently, he stashed the note in my purse when I wasn't looking.
> 
> He's going to be 9-years-old on Valentine's Day and very smart.
> 
> The note said,  "Grandma, this is for you to remember us.  Love, Seth, Rhyley and Aiden.  I love you."
> 
> How could I NOT smile.


Ah Katie you have one like my Cade they are pure joy..I bet that note just filled your heart with love..Hugs to you and your sweet Seth
kades


----------



## expatgirl

so when is Seth leaving a note in my purse?????  Is he up for adoption???  Oh, what a great legacy you have left, Katie with your grandson, Seth..........he will be every girl's dream....kind and considerate.....you and Buck have done a great job!!!  hugs.......


----------



## texasgirl

Aww Katie!! that is the sweetest! You give him a bug hug from Texas next time and tell him to stay that sweet!!


----------



## middie

The Christmas Party for all the employees from my store yesterday. Never had so much fun at a Christmas party before.


----------



## pdswife

That's nice Middie!  You deserve some fun!


----------



## middie

Everyone deserved it. Especially with our hectic time approaching.
When I say Christmas Eve is a nightmare that's an UNDERstatement.


----------



## pdswife

I know!  I've worked retail.  Son and "maybe" someday future DIL still do...  

Goodness... It SUCKS around the holidays!     They were both lucky enough to get X-mas Eve off this year...but DIL has to go in on Christmas to help stock and do other chores...boo-hiss!!


----------



## LPBeier

PieSusan said:


> I took a cake decorating class at a bakery with an artist who has twice done cake challenges on the food network and was at the Fabulous Food Show. I felt like a two year old playing with different tips and colored buttercream and I walked out with two cakes. I had such a good time! And, it was fun, relaxing and made me smile.



Oh, who was it?  I think I have seen every cake challenge on FN!  I am so glad you had a good time.  I find my cake decorating very therapeutic, even on the most complicated cakes and stiff deadlines.  Do you have pictures of your cakes?


----------



## LPBeier

middie said:


> Everyone deserved it. Especially with our hectic time approaching.
> When I say Christmas Eve is a nightmare that's an UNDERstatement.



I remember working as a teenager in my Dad's drug store.  It was amazing how many men (and some women) would come rushing in at 10 minutes to 6:00 on Christmas Eve (stores actually closed at that time for the holidays back then) to find a gift for their S/O or parent or even child.  We had cosmetics, perfumes, cards, chocolates, a few toys and not much else.  They would take ANYTHING, and even fight over "last of's".  I feel for you.  One guy that stands out bought a carton of cigarettes for his wife and even had me wrap it for him!!!!


----------



## suziquzie

My middle son today had his kindergarten pre-screening. 
(I was pretty worried because he can be stubborn) 

They have him do things like stack blocks, recognize rhymes, etc.....

In the middle of his last stack.... he stops before the last block goes on....
my heart stopped.....

He says to the lady...
"You know, I really love my Mom....." (I'm BEAMING!) 
lady says "oh I bet you do!!" 
Nathan...
"but, I really don't like my Dad..." (heart stops again....) 
lady says "oh, why not?" (with the tone of oh boy I got a live one here I can't wait to call child protection!!!!!!!) 
Nathan....."because he makes me and my brother clean our room." 
And proceeds to very carefully add the last block.

WHEW!!!!!!
Such a goofball... gotta love a rollercoaster!


----------



## pdswife

lol.. was TJ there listening to that too?  Oh what a nice memory!! lololol!!!


----------



## suziquzie

Nope he was home with legogirl it was thier naptimes.  
I can't wait to tell him!!!


----------



## miniman

I have just got back from a really nice meal out with the committee and staff of the preschool I work for - our Christmas treat. It was a lovely relaxing, chatty evening with some good food.


----------



## vegetarian_bri

The weather


----------



## pdswife

Sounds like fun Miniman!  Glad you enjoyed it!!


----------



## LPBeier

With all the mayhem that is going on around here there isn't a lot of "Christmas Spirit".  My neighbour, who was also flooded but had much less damage than us and is pretty well back to normal came over with the cutest little gold sleigh planter with a little poinsettia, a white kalanchoe, ivy and another vine I am not sure of.  She said it was to celebrate my good health and to put a little Christmas into our place.

I was so touched.  Every time I look at it I think of her and smile.


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> With all the mayhem that is going on around here there isn't a lot of "Christmas Spirit".  My neighbour, who was also flooded but had much less damage than us and is pretty well back to normal came over with the cutest little gold sleigh planter with a little poinsettia, a white kalanchoe, ivy and another vine I am not sure of.  She said it was to celebrate my good health and to put a little Christmas into our place.
> 
> I was so touched.  Every time I look at it I think of her and smile.



that's what this time of year is about.....whether it be celebrating Christmas, Hannukha, New Year's or just plain being with your families, friends, and neighbors.......believe it or not we actually have snow on the ground here in TX tonight and it's  actually sticking.........everybody is caught up in the excitement.......noone, however, is taking me up on the offer to come and live in KZ and experience the 7 months out of the year that snow is here......I find that strange........sounds like a wonderful gift , Laurie!!!


----------



## homecook

Being able to go away for a few days with dh. We're leaving this afternoon for Biloxi, MS and staying until Sunday. We're going to the casino there to have some much needed fun and time away!! 

Barb


----------



## PieSusan

I took a cake decorating class from Marianne Carroll at the White Flour Bakery Shoppe. She has been on two foodnetwork cake challenges. The first one has aired and she placed second (silver) on the Cirque de Soleil show. The second one has yet to air.
A really cute link Cake Decorating News & Events - The White Flower Cake Shoppe, Beachwood, Ohio shows a food fight they had on their first year anniversary. They are young girls. Marianne went to art school and is self-taught when it comes to baking and decorating. It is amazing how quickly the girls can decorate a cake. They have been in business for two years and are very sweet and nice.

Another link with a great picture of Marianne and her partner Lauren is found here:
Wedding Cake Designers Cleveland area wedding cakes custom wedding and occasional cakes. Ohio cake designer.


----------



## texasgirl

My pm's from my friend!!


----------



## PieSusan

Both my kitties snuggled with me this morning--under a blanket. They had their purr motors going and I was getting kisses.


----------



## miniman

The mom song that PieSusan posted.


----------



## sattie

I just want to say that the friends, great friends... that I have made here help me to smile each day.  I love you all.... best Holiday wishes to each of you and may you all have plenty!!!  

Miniman.... blessings to you!


----------



## BeAR <3 BuNNy

I'm always smiling. but the last time I had a big goofy smile on my face was when I kissed my girlfriend.  either that or was watching south park, but that was more of a laugh.  I was smiling a lot tonight at the restaurant because my head chef is also my best friend that I've known for years.


----------



## sattie

BeAR <3 BuNNy said:


> I'm always smiling. but the last time I had a big goofy smile on my face was when I kissed my girlfriend. either that or was watching south park, but that was more of a laugh. I was smiling a lot tonight at the restaurant because my head chef is also my best friend that I've known for years.


 
Reading that makes me smile!  Always remember to smile... even the funny things in life!!!  South Park is a hoot!


----------



## babetoo

miniman said:


> The mom song that PieSusan posted.


 
ditto


----------



## texasgirl

I heard my son's voice for the first time in over a month. I almost cried. I know it's silly, but, I almost forgot what he sounded like.


----------



## Katie H

expatgirl said:


> so when is Seth leaving a note in my purse?????  Is he up for adoption???  Oh, what a great legacy you have left, Katie with your grandson, Seth..........he will be every girl's dream....kind and considerate.....you and Buck have done a great job!!!  hugs.......



Where's your purse?

Actually, all the credit goes to their parents.  Shawn (our son) and RaeLynn are raising three awesome sons.

I stayed in their home during my Thanksgiving visit and I never once felt moved to criticize anything they did regarding the rearing of their children or how than ran their household.

I'm so proud of them.  Their three sons will be a credit to the human race and our country.


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> Where's your purse?
> 
> Actually, all the credit goes to their parents.  Shawn (our son) and RaeLynn are raising three awesome sons.
> 
> I stayed in their home during my Thanksgiving visit and I never once felt moved to criticize anything they did regarding the rearing of their children or how than ran their household.
> 
> I'm so proud of them.  Their three sons will be a credit to the human race and our country.


You and Buck did a wonderful job Katie, you should feel so proud..I look at my 4 kids and then the 6 grandkids and it brings tears to myu eyes at how lucky I am  that these beautiful people belong to me.
kades


----------



## Sparkly77

I'm at work and I just found photos and videos on my mobile phone that my 22 month old took when he snuck off with my phone the other day. I had a giggle when I saw them, pretty funny ....and hard to make out what's in a lot of them


----------



## PieSusan

I smiled when I saw a variation of Maida Heatter's "Best **** Lemon Cake" in Shirley O. Corriher's cookbook, "BakeWise".


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

working a day of OT for the first time in like a year and a half...

knowing that this will help me and the chic get a bit ahead
Seeing people I havent seen in a long time
Commuting in with my dad like we did over a year and a half ago.


----------



## kadesma

GhettoRacingKid said:


> working a day of OT for the first time in like a year and a half...
> 
> knowing that this will help me and the chic get a bit ahead
> Seeing people I havent seen in a long time
> Commuting in with my dad like we did over a year and a half ago.


Sounds like you had a good day..Here's hoping today is just as good or even better.
kadesma


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

I actualyl loath my job and saturdays are realyl busy and im missing my football practice but you got to do what you got to do.

but didnt want to be too negative.  

at least my 13,000 emails got deleted today instead of the 15,500 being deleted tomorrow.  lol

yes those are my real email numbers.  Ill take a screen cap next week for everyone if you want.


----------



## LPBeier

GRK, it is good to see you posting!  I am curious, of those 15,000 emails, how many AREN'T junk? LOL!


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

0!!!

Kid you not.  my work is pretty much all email based and phone based.  I used to read every email to be on top of everything.  I gave that up years ago.  Too much work and they keep on cutting staff.  

I love MS Outlook becuase I can create filters to sort the important emails such as the ones from DC and i guess the bosses.
now we are in a production freeze so i should be back on here more often thank god.  IVe been reading the posts but jsut no time to respond and keep up.


----------



## Katie H

Made me smile...and made me cry.

I went outside to throw some trash in the big trash can.  As I opened the door, I noticed a big box outside on the doorstep.  I was in the kitchen all day and didn't hear anyone pull up or anything.

Opened the box and this was inside.  It's huge and crammed full.  It's absolutely gorgeous and I hate to disturb the beautiful basket full of goodies.

It was sent from the lady who has been helping me with my financial stuff.  How sweet!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Aww Katie, that looks so yummy!! What a sweet lady!! Have her come over and make some tea and some of the goodies on a plate. I hope you enjoy every single bite too!!!


----------



## PieSusan

If one doesn't enjoy this then it is time to reassess life... Merry Christmas!!!!

http://www.dogwork.com/dogsnow/


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, that was such a wonderful gesture...then you are a wonderful person.  Enjoy!

Susan, that is priceless.  I wonder if I still have the video of our Violet when she was a pup taking apart a snowball that was about 2.5 feet in diameter!


----------



## Alix

My last smile was while reading TG's thread about making fudge last. HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## lifesaver

the racoon on youtube stealing the floor mat.  cute!


----------



## PieSusan

I am over the moon over all the kindnesses that I have received from you all. I am making friends and am surprised at all the karma points that I have gotten in a very short time. Thank you everybody. You have put a big smile on my face and I really am glad that you are enjoying all the recipes that I have shared. My intent is to keep certain memories alive of people and tastes and celebrations. Thank you one and all. And enjoy!!!!


----------



## pdswife

My son... he's happy.

You can hear it in his voice, see it in his eyes and feel it in his hugs.


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, PDS, that puts a smile on my face too!


----------



## PieSusan

This thread always makes me feel better after I read it. It is priceless.


----------



## LPBeier

Expat's description in the venting thread about what was probably going through the minds of the two rude sales lady's.  You are probably right!  LOL!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Thanks Laurie... someday... I'll tell ya all the reasons why... but 
his happiness is long in coming and hard fought.   As always it's a good thing.


----------



## PieSusan

Dave Hutchins got his rye sour to work right and taste as it should. Wow--now, if you ever tried, you would know what kind of accomplishment that is. Homemade Real NY corn rye bread--hopefully with kimmel. I can remember leaving the Jewish bakery with my mom when I was little with the bread slightly warm and our eating some of it on the way home. mmmmmm


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

listening to a comversation about throwing a shoe.

and hearing the line:  " He got off the second shoe"  in such a serious manner


----------



## LPBeier

DH playing with his 3 nephews yesterday at his family's Christmas celebration.  He was lying on the floor playing battleship against the two older ones (9 and 6) with the 5 year old sitting on his back "pretending" to play too.  I got a picture.  This is significant because he doesn't get to see them very often and they don't get enough adult attention from the family.


----------



## Lefty7887

This morning my 12 year old came down the stairs singing "Blinded By The Light".  she cracks me up sometimes.


----------



## LPBeier

Lefty's signature.  I like it but think it is a little backwards - a dessert done properly requires no meal!


----------



## Lefty7887

LPBeier said:


> Lefty's signature.  I like it but think it is a little backwards - a dessert done properly requires no meal!



That made me smile.


----------



## PieSusan

PieSusan said:


> I took a cake decorating class from Marianne Carroll at the White Flour Bakery Shoppe. She has been on two foodnetwork cake challenges. The first one has aired and she placed second (silver) on the Cirque de Soleil show. The second one has yet to air.
> A really cute link Cake Decorating News & Events - The White Flower Cake Shoppe, Beachwood, Ohio shows a food fight they had on their first year anniversary. They are young girls. Marianne went to art school and is self-taught when it comes to baking and decorating. It is amazing how quickly the girls can decorate a cake. They have been in business for two years and are very sweet and nice.
> 
> Another link with a great picture of Marianne and her partner Lauren is found here:
> Wedding Cake Designers Cleveland area wedding cakes custom wedding and occasional cakes. Ohio cake designer.


 
Wednesday, I will be taking another cake decorating class--this one will be on using fondant to decorate a cake. I am looking forward to it.


----------



## PieSusan

Lefty7887 said:


> This morning my 12 year old came down the stairs singing "Blinded By The Light". she cracks me up sometimes.


 
Now, that is hilarious!!!!!


----------



## sattie

Does that song not bring back old memories???


----------



## LPBeier

Hey Susan, when you become an expert at fondant you can come up and help me this summer....I have 5 wedding cakes in 6 weeks (2 on the same day) and all the brides want fondant!  You will really love working with it.  It can be a little tricky at first, but once you get the hang of it you will never look back!


----------



## LPBeier

sattie said:


> Does that song not bring back old memories???



Maybe ones we don't want to remember?


----------



## PieSusan

Which version? Manfred Mann or The Boss?

This YouTube - Blinded by the light (Manfred Mann) Lyric 
 or 
YouTube - Bruce Springsteen - Blinded By The Light


----------



## suziquzie

last thing was just a minute ago...
my silly friend Trish and her 25 bajillionth post!


----------



## pdswife

BAJILLIONTH!  HEY, I like that word!!!

And I like being a silly friend!


----------



## LPBeier

Suzi and PDS make me smile ALL the time!


----------



## pdswife

and I like making Laurie smile!  I'm on a roll tonight!! The smiles just keep on coming!!!


----------



## smoke king

Came across GS Sammys old pictures with Santa from the past 7 years....kind of bittersweet though. Seeing how he's grown makes me realize how quickly the time has flown by.....


----------



## PieSusan

I took my mom out to lunch after her doctor's appointment and she enjoyed eating Chinese food very much. I was happy to see her it. She has been losing weight because she doesn't like the food she is given at the nursing home and I am not allowed to bring in non-kosher food.

Other smile: I shared a collection of latke recipes with her doctor. He is known in his family as the "King of Latkes". He should love the book I made.


----------



## LPBeier

My latest smile?  WE HAVE WALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PieSusan

I decided to count my blessings and there are lots of things that I am grateful for. That always makes me smile.


----------



## sattie

YEA Laurie!!!  **BIG CHEESY GRIN**  

Susan... it is great that you have the time to spend with your mom.


----------



## pdswife

walls!  Yippeeeee!!!


----------



## LPBeier

I am glad you are finding peace and something to smile about Susan.


----------



## PieSusan

I went to the White Flour Bakery Shoppe and had another decorating class. This time I learned how to use fondant. It is a lot easier than working with buttercream but I prefer buttercream. I was exhausted and really didn't want to go but once I got there, I had a really good time. I will probably take the buttercream class again.


----------



## texasgirl

PieSusan said:


> I went to the White Flour Bakery Shoppe and had another decorating class. This time I learned how to use fondant. It is a lot easier than working with buttercream but I prefer buttercream. I was exhausted and really didn't want to go but once I got there, I had a really good time. I will probably take the buttercream class again.



I would love to learn fondant. I LOVE that stuff
I'm glad that you have something fun to do!!


----------



## PieSusan

I am not actually a fan of fondant myself but it is fun to work with. Not at all as hard as I anticipated. I was so excited that I got to make two cakes that I gave one of them to my neighbor, Carmela. She is a sweet lady who loves to watch foodnetwork, too. She has been having teenager trouble and I feel for her. I was so thrilled that I put a great big smile on her and her husband's face. She really deserves to be happy. I don't see her smile very much anymore.


----------



## PieSusan

LPBeier said:


> My latest smile? WE HAVE WALLS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Are you building a new house or remodeling?


----------



## kadesma

I'm smiling for Susan and her fondant, Laurie and her walls, and for me too..I got to have Cade and Carson for two days and it was heaven...I've missed taking care of them so much that I jump at every chance I get to get my hands on them...So I have a smile that is from ear to ear...
kades


----------



## deelady

How wonderful to hear that Kades!! You deserve that smile!!


My smile is from my now just two year old, crossing her legs now everytime she sits and pretends to have a conversation with me!


----------



## kadesma

deelady said:


> How wonderful to hear that Kades!! You deserve that smile!!
> 
> 
> My smile is from my now just two year old, crossing her legs now everytime she sits and pretends to have a conversation with me!


She sounds like a real charmer...I just love little ones
kades


----------



## sattie

My smile is for the dear friends I have made here, almost makes my heart hurt sometimes!!!


----------



## LPBeier

My smiles
1. Kades, I am so happy for you having the kids again and feeling up to it.
2. The image of Dee's little girl
3. Dee "checking up on me" to make sure I am getting enough rest with my cold
4. Two DC'rs asking me for cake advice (one making and one decorating).  I love helping others - not that I am the expert.
5.  Sattie....just for being Sattie
6. PDSwife getting the title of biggest poster on DC!


----------



## LPBeier

Many of my smiles lately have come from my pups.  This morning I found them both curled up in the big dogs bed, which is already too small for her but don't tell HER that!  Anyway, I posted pictures in my "My kids" album on my profile.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

My Ohh Yeahs....

Bring re-excited about my job and my future here at this company

Taking some intitive that should have been done years ago.... and getting...

1) Mentioned on a Management only conference call
2) Being called "New Sheriff in town"
3) Being told by my new manager" Keep it up, dont give these guys slack and keep pounding them"
4) being reconized for my hard work by my future supervisor.  


but now the question is will I get all these problems fixed in a fast and timely manner.   I know I willnt get any cash behind it but it will line me up for future possibilities.

some more...

being off tomorrow for the first time in 6 days. (their 12 hour days + 4 horus commuting daily)

working with my dad again


----------



## pdswife

Paul stayed home from work today!!


----------



## SierraCook

Due to the cold weather my shower froze up.  I even had let it drip, but that did not seem to help.  So, all day I have had the door closed to the bathroom and a portable heater running in there.  Finally, a half an hour ago the cold side thawed out and ten minutes ago the hot side thawed out.  Whew!!  Now my electric bill is going to be higher, but better than paying the plumber to fix a broken pipe.


----------



## suziquzie

The kids got a bug up thier butt and asked to go out and play.
I bundled them up and sent them out the door. 
 
For the first time since August, it's quiet INSIDE at 5 pm!!!!!


----------



## PieSusan

My friend Irv's granddog a gorgeous Husky. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid

Being done with my 6th 12 hour day...  2 days OT 4 days regular.

Cant wait for the check, cant wait to go hoem and ketchup on my stuff


----------



## pdswife

Snow makes me feel trapped but...it's hard not to smile when you look outside and see the beauty.  We have 5 inches now and everying is covered.  It's quiet and peaceful and the fire is warm, hubbs is home, dinner is easy.... life is good.


----------



## texasgirl

Seeing pics of my son, shoveling his first real snow!! I LOVE IT!!!


----------



## LPBeier

DH calling to say that since I am not feeling well I don't need to do all the stuff on the list he left this morning to get ready for moving furniture around....and not telling him it is all done!


----------



## kadesma

Spending the day with Cade, Carson and Ethan at a pizza place with games and rides, boy can those kids put away food Then tonight the phone rings and a little voice say Ma i was eating some orange chicken and my loose tooth came out..I talked to his mom later and she said his first thought was to call me..Boy am I smiling...This has been a wonderful day..I even got to see Miss Olivia and she grabbed me round the knees and said to her brother "My Ma"!!!! Wow i won today
kades


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> ...Wow i won today


You sure did!

Barbara


----------



## smoke king

Seeing Grandson Sammys face tonite as the official school closing for tomorrow (due to weather) came across the TV-Christmas vacation starts one day early!!!


----------



## suziquzie

waking up expecting 3 inches of snow and finding it was a miss!!!
YAY!

Now hopefully tomorrows 6 inches will be the same....


----------



## expatgirl

helping my granddaughter to make cookies for her kindgergarten teacher.......then left her loose with the remaining dough and 2lb of flour.......she had a blast.........1lb of flour left later we managed to take a photo of her..........in her apron.........her smiles of accomplishment were well-worth all the "dust-storm..........


----------



## mikki

Watching my kitty getting ready to pounce on the Christmas tree then just as she was getting ready to jump we yelled and she took off. Then she decided that it was more fun to stalk my 16 year old DD. She kept jumping on her while she watched TV, go hide and do it all over.


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, I think we are the winners to have you and the love you show to your family and us.

Smoke King, you always talk about your grandson with such love and pride.  

Suzi, sometimes it is great when the weatherman is wrong!!!!!

Expat, I can just picture your granddaughter, that is so priceless!

My smile?  Knowing that my DC family is smiling....oh and yay, I have my nice big computer desk back in the office after loosing it to borders for the last two years!


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry, Mikki, I missed yours.  I love cat stories, specially regarding Christmas trees!


----------



## PieSusan

My smile: Seeing JoeV's latest bread pictures. I love cinnamon bread and that wreath is exquisite!


----------



## PieSusan

mikki said:


> Watching my kitty getting ready to pounce on the Christmas tree then just as she was getting ready to jump we yelled and she took off. Then she decided that it was more fun to stalk my 16 year old DD. She kept jumping on her while she watched TV, go hide and do it all over.


 
mikki, my former two cats (mother and son--may they rest in peace) use to crack us up with their antics. They always tried to get into the formal living room, one room that they weren't suppose to--it has doors separating it from the family room but if the doors were even slightly ajar...well...Patches would be the lookout and Pippin was one who would start entering the room. When caught, Pippin would start walking out backwards as if that would undo his wrong deed (or maybe he thought he was Supercat) and Patches would look innocent as if she were not the look out at all.


----------



## babetoo

i finished the baby quilt for my one year old great grand baby. it is a combination christmas and birthday day gift. as some of you might remember she was born very premature on chistmas. bright as a button and very cute. knowing i was finally done  gave me a huge smile .


----------



## Saphellae

Thats so cute mikki, I love kitties!!!


----------



## texasgirl

Getting some goodies in the mail from my friend!! Thank you. Of course dh said leave him the address in case I drop dead!! ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## PieSusan

My mom. Today, she was all smiles and said that she loves that I visit her. Her eyes lit up when she said it. It was sooooo sweet!


----------



## LPBeier

I am so happy for you Susan.  Cherish these good days and the not so good ones won't be so hard.


----------



## pdswife

Our neighbors to the left of us got two new horses today.  They were so beautiful running around in the snow covered field.  It looked like a Christmas card came to life.


----------



## sattie

I feel like I say the same stuff over and over in this thread, but I have to say my friends here at DC... and a special lady (you know who you are) brought a big smile to my face today!


----------



## pdswife

It's ok Sattie!  The people here make us all smile!


----------



## expatgirl

sattie said:


> I feel like I say the same stuff over and over in this thread, but I have to say my friends here at DC... and a special lady (you know who you are) brought a big smile to my face today!



yep, y'all make me smile, too...........wishing all of  you safe and happy experiences this holiday season.........


----------



## LPBeier

I went to a friend's party tonight and another couple haven't seen me in about 6 months.  I came waltzing in with no cane and went up and down the stairs with little difficulty and strutted over to them.  They both hugged me with tears of joy in their eyes.  It is really fun to see people's reactions to my new found freedom!


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> I went to a friend's party tonight and another couple haven't seen me in about 6 months.  I came waltzing in with no cane and went up and down the stairs with little difficulty and strutted over to them.  They both hugged me with tears of joy in their eyes.  It is really fun to see people's reactions to my new found freedom!



Alright, Madame Waltzing Matilda.....................  go for it........and have fun strutting your stuff..........


----------



## kadesma

yesterday having my little Olivia refuse the new movie that just came out and asking to stay with her Ma..Her mom left and I finished a batch of cookies and came to sit with her and she got up, came over to me and said something she has'nt for a long time , uppie ma..Oh boy did this old heart do flip flops..I picked her up sat her beside me and she then scooted onto my lap dragging a blanket over both of us. She put her head on my chest and sat ther over an hour..If you want to know what heaven is..You need to hold this little sweetie on your lap and have her look up at you and say your MY ma and I love you..WOW
kades


----------



## PieSusan

I received a special Christmas card from a new friend from Texas. It was very kind, sweet and thoughtful to be added to her list.


----------



## expatgirl

kadesma said:


> yesterday having my little Olivia refuse the new movie that just came out and asking to stay with her Ma..Her mom left and I finished a batch of cookies and came to sit with her and she got up, came over to me and said something she has'nt for a long time , uppie ma..Oh boy did this old heart do flip flops..I picked her up sat her beside me and she then scooted onto my lap dragging a blanket over both of us. She put her head on my chest and sat ther over an hour..If you want to know what heaven is..You need to hold this little sweetie on your lap and have her look up at you and say your MY ma and I love you..WOW
> kades



you're a sappy ol' nut..........Kade........got room on that lap of yours??????  Tell your grandbabe that she's going to have company........  jest kidding........


----------



## buckytom

LPBeier said:


> I went to a friend's party tonight and another couple haven't seen me in about 6 months. I came waltzing in with no cane and went up and down the stairs with little difficulty and strutted over to them. They both hugged me with tears of joy in their eyes. It is really fun to see people's reactions to my new found freedom!


 
lp, i haven't been able to keep up with everyone's goings on, just quick hits here and there, but this is great news that i've hoped to hear!

boogie on down!


----------



## expatgirl

buckytom said:


> lp, i haven't been able to keep up with everyone's goings on, just quick hits here and there, but this is great news that i've hoped to hear!
> 
> boogie on down!



we know that you're busy........BT.....just chime in whenever you can.......


----------



## PieSusan

LPBeier said:


> I went to a friend's party tonight and another couple haven't seen me in about 6 months. I came waltzing in with no cane and went up and down the stairs with little difficulty and strutted over to them. They both hugged me with tears of joy in their eyes. It is really fun to see people's reactions to my new found freedom!


 
Now, this really makes me smile!!!!


----------



## pdswife

We had a date at Starbucks this morning and while sitting in front of the fire sipping coffee... I realized again how lucky and how happy I am.  Life is good!


----------



## cara

went to the supermarket today - tons of people, everyone in a rush, looking for the cheapest.. and in the middle of all was a small girl, I guess about four or five years, sitting in the shopping card singing christmas carols..

that was such a nice thing, she made my day ;o)


----------



## pdswife

I bet that was cute cara!  I'm glad you had a happy minute!


----------



## cara

pds, 
I wanted to start the morning as you did, but the Starbucks at the shopping mall wasn't opened when I went there - okay... there is no fire.. und no DH with me... but a coffee would have been great ;o)


----------



## pdswife

Maybe tomorrow you can go and have a coffee?


----------



## cara

*lol* you know I instinctivly wanted to answer you with a question? (wich I actually did.. but it wasn't the one that came to my mind...  )

The shopping mall isn't open on Sundays, as almost all shops in G.. but I bought some nice things for breakfast and have my coffee at home ;o)


----------



## pdswife

It's funny...or sad maybe but I even answer Paul in question form!!  

Breakfast at home can be wonderful too!  Enjoy!!!


----------



## expatgirl

you know...... the spirit hits you when you least expect it..........and it's not just at this time either....but all year long.......wishing
that y'all feel a prick ever so often...


----------



## buckytom

umm, can we get a script re-write, expatty? 

i mean, i'm all with you, but...

ok, i guess it's just me.


----------



## texasgirl

buckytom said:


> umm, can we get a script re-write, expatty?
> 
> i mean, i'm all with you, but...
> 
> ok, i guess it's just me.




Nope, I thought it too, just didn't say anything.


----------



## QSis

LOL!  I like it the way it is!  LOL!

Lee


----------



## PieSusan

Anyone else remember this?

YouTube - Time for Timer: "Hanker for a Hunk o' Cheese"


----------



## miniman

Never seen it before but it got me smiling.


----------



## LPBeier

The fact that my wonderful loving hubby thought enough to buy himself a present from me because he knew I couldn't get out to get something without him anyway.  He gave me the bag and let me wrap it while he wrapped mine.  He even feigned surprise when he opened it.  Which insisted on doing because I needed "a little Christmas right this very minute!".  I will be smiling about this for a long time.  

Oh, by the way, he loved his little gift....and I did mine as well!  But he (and all of you) is the best gift of all.


----------



## pdswife

Paul's staying home again today... another day with hubby is something to smile about!


Laurie...tried to give you karma for the above posting but I've given too much out again....


----------



## PieSusan

I have three makosh being baked. Two in the oven and the third on its second rise. Yahoo--I finally found enough gumption to get it done!

I promised myself that I would. Now, I can surprise Mr. Fazekas.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I have much to smile about these days but the last thing was a beautiful Christmas card that came in the mail from a lovely friend here at DC. I'm grinning like a fool!


----------



## mikki

We had xmas music on at work and Up On The Roof Top came on, that was one of the songs my 19 yr old DD sang in her kindergarden concert. Alls I could picture is her trying to snap when they sang "click, click, click" and the face she made while trying to do it. I couldn't stop smiling


----------



## texasgirl

PieSusan said:


> Anyone else remember this?
> 
> YouTube - Time for Timer: "Hanker for a Hunk o' Cheese"




OMG, I knew almost every word!! Thank you for the memory!!


----------



## PieSusan

GB said:


> The last thing that made me smile was when I woke up this morning. That is rare because I do not wake up happy. Today however I woke up to my wife holding my daughter who was looking at me and smiling. That just put the biggest smile on my face. It was the best way in the world to wake


That made me smile. I have been really missing my father.

(Edited to add, I know it is an old post, I was reading the older smiles and this one really stood out)


----------



## PieSusan

This memory made me smile, you gotta love school house rock:

YouTube - Schoolhouse Rock "Interjections!"


----------



## LPBeier

A certain DC member asking help with a special Christmas project!


----------



## buckytom

alix's favourite boy band "boys who cry".

i don't know why, but it just made me laugh.


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky Tom


----------



## PieSusan

I was finally able to visit my neighbor and hand him a large makosh and explain how sorry I am about Alice's passing. Three cards including a donation had been sent but I have been very upset. He and I reminisced and he tried to fight back tears but could not. February 14th would have been their anniversary. They were married at least 60 years. To lose someone so close to Christmas is hard. He said he did not know how he was going to be able to go on living.

I am so glad that I found the gumption I needed to get this done. The problem wasn't so much the baking--I was procrastinating because I have been so weepy over losing Alice and I was afraid to visit lest I fall apart when I was the one suppose to be the comfort.

I must admit, I feel a whole lot better having done the right thing. Joe knows me well enough to know how sensitive I am and he told me that Alice loved me, too.

There has been a lot of loss--too much in my life and it can be so hard to lose the people you love the most. Sometimes being the youngest means having to say goodbye to the most people.

I know this is a strange "smile" but I am so pleased that I did this--showed Joe that I cared and baked for his Christmas. Makosh is one of his favorite things next to pie. And, I reminded him that he had a large extended family who loves him and to let them be there for him, now.


----------



## LPBeier

DH helped me make candy tonight.  It is so much fun when we can do things together!  I was especially smiling when I looked over to see a big blob of chocolate on his nose!


----------



## PieSusan

^lol


----------



## LPBeier

Susan, I am glad you had a good visit with your neighbour.  You seem more settled tonight and that is nice to hear.


----------



## kadesma

Laurie and Susan, I can just see you both with great big grins on you faces...
You both deserve those grins Tony too
kades


----------



## kadesma

sitting down to do this diylasis, it felt so good to just park myself..I was busy from 7:30 this morning, no feeling ill, no being tired, enjoying grocery shopping with Ethan and Olivia...I felt as I did before I got sick..Thank you LORD and all my DC friends...
kades


----------



## homecook

Despite all the things that went wrong tonight (re:dd) I have a smile on my face. 
I hope Susan doesn't mind but her and I met for coffee this afternoon and she brought me a Makosh!! Dh and I weren't able to try it until a little bit ago. Oh My Goodness Gracious!!!!! It was delicious. I can't find words to describe how it brought me back to being with my grandmother. It really brought a smile and a tear to my face. Thank you Susan!


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, your post is making my grin even wider!!!!!  That is so wonderful to hear.

Susan and Homecook, I am so glad that you got to meet.  I am going to have to try this Makosh recipe!!!!!

My little friend (four years old) who had 4 surgeries regarding an amputation was able to go home today for Christmas and will be back in the hospital on Saturday.  I get to go see him tomorrow and have a boatload of things for him, his brother and baking for his parents.  I can't wait to see him!


----------



## pdswife

Old photos of Lily Lily Queen of Cats... Miss her like crazy but seeing them made us remember how much love and joy she brought into our lives.


----------



## smoke king

This is such a no-brainer.....

Watching the excitement as my Grandson Sammy tore into Christmas presents....

Anyone who doubts that Santa Claus "exists" need only look through the eyes of a child....


----------



## kadesma

smoke king said:


> This is such a no-brainer.....
> 
> Watching the excitement as my Grandson Sammy tore into Christmas presents....
> 
> Anyone who doubts that Santa Claus "exists" need only look through the eyes of a child....


It makes you BELIEVE doesn't it? That is a wonderful feeling
kades


----------



## buckytom

there are few things greater than joy in a child's face, huh kads and sk?

i got up at 6, then sorta dozed on the couch next to the tree with the cameras at the ready once again this year. my boy got up at 7 while it was still dark, so i flipped the video cam into infrared and got him, all green with glowing eyes first discovering that santa ate his cookies (burp), and then the gifts under the tree.

these are gonna be great videos to watch someday.


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:


> there are few things greater than joy in a child's face, huh kads and sk?
> 
> i got up at 6, then sorta dozed on the couch next to the tree with the cameras at the ready once again this year. my boy got up at 7 while it was still dark, so i flipped the video cam into infrared and got him, all green with glowing eyes first discovering that santa ate his cookies (burp), and then the gifts under the tree.
> 
> these are gonna be great videos to watch someday.


They will be BY, we have some of our kids when they were tiny and even with the new batch of babies to love, those videos bring tears to my eyes every time we play them..We may have to swallow cookies when we really don't want them, our feet will get cold huddled under a throw instead of our warm beds..but the treasure we get for this..There is nothing to compare..Your a great daddy BT
kades


----------



## licia

CJ, it was so good to see that you had a great day.  Christmas is always better with the kids around.  We had a grown up day. Owen was gone to his Dad's and boy, did we miss him, as we have for almost a week now. He will be home on Sunday, though, so we will celebrate Christmas all over again.


----------



## kadesma

licia said:


> CJ, it was so good to see that you had a great day.  Christmas is always better with the kids around.  We had a grown up day. Owen was gone to his Dad's and boy, did we miss him, as we have for almost a week now. He will be home on Sunday, though, so we will celebrate Christmas all over again.


I did have a wonderful time Licia, kids are like magic.I know you Christmas will really happen on Sunday I'll be thinking about you Merry Christmas 
cj


----------



## PieSusan

My friend and I are going to Judson to celebrate Christmas with our friend, John. His family could not come to town to visit and Debbie had to be with her family yesterday. I had plans with my mom yesterday, too. (Actually, I see her every day)


----------



## DramaQueen

*The biggest smile I had Christmas Eve was opening the gorgeous watch my daughter bought me.  She said, "I knew you needed another watch." 
 I now have 38 watches.  My family is nuts.*


----------



## pdswife

David's girlfriend said two things that made me smile yesterday..

1.  I'm your future daughter in law....!!!!   No formal announcement and no ring... and I'm 100% sure David isn't ready for a wife but..it was nice to hear

2.  She said I LOVE YOU before she hung up!  That was pretty dang nice too!


----------



## JustMeToo

A phone call from my brother.


----------



## texasgirl

pdswife said:


> David's girlfriend said two things that made me smile yesterday..
> 
> 1.  I'm your future daughter in law....!!!!   No formal announcement and no ring... and I'm 100% sure David isn't ready for a wife but..it was nice to hear
> 
> 2.  She said I LOVE YOU before she hung up!  That was pretty dang nice too!




Be glad that she is comfortable saying that to you! I'm still not comfortable telling my mil as she was never big on saying it to her boys. My family on the other hand, says it every time we talk


----------



## pdswife

Oh I am glad!  Love is very special to me..saying, showing, doing!


----------



## LPBeier

My DD actually MSN'd me Merry Christmas!  This is the first time she has voluntarily gotten hold of me since they left our house under tense circumstances this summer.


----------



## Barbara L

Seeing my daughter and grandkids on their new (from us) webcam tonight!  I told Nancy to show me her stomach, and it is starting to get a little pudgy (3 months pregnant).  I said that either the baby is starting to show or she had a really big burrito!  I'm so happy!

And I'm so happy for you too Laurie!  That is great news!  I'm glad about everyone else's good news too!

Barbara


----------



## yummymummy

my husband sent me flowers. it was totally out of the blue and unexpected .i cryed..


----------



## PieSusan

John was thrilled to have us girls visiting him. We had dinner at Fisher's--the food is not the greatest--but the company was fabulous. We exchanged presents and spent all evening with him. Two of his sons are suppose to come in on Sunday. John has four children--three sons and a daughter; one of his sons is retarded. As no one could come for Christmas, it was important to me and Debbie that we help him celebrate. He was delighted to spend time with us. The waitress took a nice picture. John forgot to call Mary Kay, so it was just the three of us. Although John is 89 years old, he has always endeared himself to much younger women. Up until a year ago when illness forced him into a nursing home, he seemed much younger than his years. He has a lot of female friends and we all get along. Debbie teasingly refers to us as his harem. We all worry about him and try to visit regularly. I think John and my father would have been great friends. He finally met my mom on her birthday and told me that she is a cute lady and it made my mom smile. 

I do not know how much longer he has on this earth but Debs and I hope to make the time he has as happy as we can. He misses being able to go out to dinner and hear live music.


----------



## Barbara L

My best friend invited us over for dinner last night.  We weren't sure if we would be able to because we didn't feel well, but we did go.  I am so glad we did.  What Christi didn't tell us was that the boys (Ryan, 8 and Devin, 6) were waiting all day to show us (especially James) everything they had gotten for Christmas!  Christi said that when they woke up yesterday morning, the first thing Ryan said was that he wished it weren't so long until dinner because he wanted to show James everything.  Awwwwww!  They were so excited when we got there!  Poor Devin was so tired that he couldn't last much longer after we ate.  He showed James Guitar Hero and then went to bed.  

Barbara
The pictures below are Ryan, his dad Chris, and James.  Ryan is on the drums and Chris and James are on the guitars.


----------



## LPBeier

Wonderful memories Susan and Barbara!  Thanks for sharing.

My smile belongs to Bucky Tom.....enough said!


----------



## pdswife

He makes us all smile all the time!  Thanks Tom!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Oh my gosh, Barbara, I love seeing grown men playing Guitar Hero! Next, you have to get James a DDR pad - now _that's_ fun to watch!


----------



## buckytom

gee, thanks ladies. i am honored.  
but to be humble (start recording now, or forever lose this) if there was no one to laugh at my jokes, i wouldn't be funny. sorta like the pope, the woods, and a digestive system.


----------



## LPBeier

Don't push it Bucky!  LOL!!!!


----------



## pdswife

Peppermint ice cream covered with hot fudge sauce...and a hubby who asked "how can you eat that?" and then needed bites and the a BIG  bowl of his own.  lol!


----------



## Katie H

Sitting in the family room watching _The Sound of Music_, which, surprisingly, I've never seen.  As I try to watch, Sally is running through the room batting and hurling toys everywhere.  If she keeps up at her present pace, I'm going to need a hardhat and knee protection.

Buck didn't call her Silly Sally Calli Gal for nothing!!!!


----------



## middie

Robin telling me I could leave work an hour early today without getting any points against me


----------



## pdswife

Cool Middie!  What did you do with your hour?


----------



## sattie

The folks here at DC always make me smile, but I have to say my friends last night at Pete's made my evening and my dear friend Beth in Canada!


----------



## LPBeier

My inlaws came over today to pick up their itinerary for their flight back to the states (I book it on Expedia for them) and brought rouladen for lunch!  I only got a small piece at the family dinner because I felt so lousy, and so they brought a whole pile which we shared and then I had some for supper too!  Rouladen will always make me smile, specially when it is made specially for me!


----------



## middie

pdswife said:


> Cool Middie! What did you do with your hour?


 
Took a cat-nap


----------



## pdswife

That's what I would have done too!!!  Yep Yep yeppers!


----------



## Lefty7887

*This picture, kinda how I feel right now*


----------



## kadesma

Last night just youngest daughter, dh, kids and puppy zben were here..we just made pannini's salad, fruit and chips our dinner...left overs can be so nice at times..It was so much fun Ethan and Livi had a shoving match over me til I put one on one side the other on the other side, then I had to deal with Mr. Pup who kept standing up against my legs barking that puppy bark wanting me to hold him too.What fun..Then poor Livi who's dad is here eat this even tho they have had a full plate and cleaned it up..He is one of 9 and you don't waste, well I had told my DH one of these days he is going to get kid payback and last night he did..Poor little Livi up chucked the whole mess came crying to me, then Ethan started to cry for her..oh brother...I ended up with two kids and a dog in my lap again and they all fell asleep..Poor Livi looked up at me before she fell asleep, said I sick Ma hold me and went straight to sleep..While I hate seeing them sick I did enjoy holding and loving them and the pup..Have to say DH made me smile when he very quietly told the kids dad that they had to much at once..He never interferes so this did make me smile, behind my hand of course
kades


----------



## Barbara L

Lefty7887 said:


>


How funny!  This reminds me of myself.  I will be lying there, and I will say something like, "Am I up yet?"  

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

My first ever mail from Texas!!!!!  Thanks TG!


----------



## Katie H

*"A n t i c i p a t i o n!"*

I'm excited.  After having an ice storm canceling our meeting last Tuesday, I'm going to meet some of my DC family tomorrow!

Constance (and her DH, Kim) and I are scheduled to meet tomorrow for lunch and I can't wait.

Don't know, as yet, where we'll be eating, but I think the food will be secondary to the company and the conversation.

Let you know more later.  Yeah!!!


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> My first ever mail from Texas!!!!!  Thanks TG!



wow, you just got it?? lol. I'm glad you got it. I'm wondering on some others though that went over seas.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Katie E said:


> I'm excited.  After having an ice storm canceling our meeting last Tuesday, I'm going to meet some of my DC family tomorrow!
> 
> Constance (and her DH, Kim) and I are scheduled to meet tomorrow for lunch and I can't wait.
> 
> Don't know, as yet, where we'll be eating, but I think the food will be secondary to the company and the conversation.
> 
> Let you know more later.  Yeah!!!


WooHoo, Katie!!! I'm so happy for you and Constance and Jim. (And more than a little jealous.) I know it will be just like seeing old friends. Now y'all behave out in public and be sure and post every wonderful detail.


----------



## PieSusan

I am so excited!!!! I just opened up the ginormous box that was waiting for me when I came home from spending the day with my mom.

Inside I found the perfect American made two handled Peterboro pie basket that would hold not one but two pies--it came with a tray!!! Peterboro has been making these special baskets since 1854. It even has a picture of a pie burnished into the top. MMMMMM Pie!!!!

If that were not enough, he included two sets of evenbake cake strips. And a leather journal and fancy pen (executive style 4-in 1 Pen with D flashlight) Wow!!!!!

Whenever I play in the secret santa game, I always send my gifter a special something that I have baked to say thank you. So, now, I have to figure out what David would like. This is my favorite part of being involved with my old board. I love that we manage to have a really special holiday gift exchange.

(We also set up a fund in case someone gets gypped and so everyone gets remembered. It has not been often that this has happened--we have been lucky)

PS My secret santa explained about "The Pie Basket": When I found this 2 pie basket made by a great american basket company, it had to be yours.. And to personalize it we (I got the graphic, my mom traced it on for me, & robert (his mom's boyfriend's son) did the woodburning with some extra touchs) woodburned a pie into the top. 

Now, isn't that the coolest thing?!!!!!!

David has muscular dystrophy and has made it into his twenties. He is a lovely young man who loves bread and lives in Arkansas. So, I guess I shall be overnighting him some bread as soon as I get a cloche. I also want to make some challah. I am still sooo excited!!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat

Quite simply..... DC!!!!!!! whenever I come here I am always welcomed & no matter how bad my day is going.......someone here puts a smile on my face!!!!! Thank You!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

GrantsKat said:


> Quite simply..... DC!!!!!!! whenever I come here I am always welcomed & no matter how bad my day is going.......someone here puts a smile on my face!!!!! Thank You!!!!!


We love all our family members and want to make you all happy..

kadesma


----------



## LPBeier

My DH, tired as he was and unable to eat much, took me for Chinese food, just cause I wanted to.   He had to help me over the icy sidewalk and then drive on icy streets, but we had a nice meal and came home.  How could I not smile when I am loved so much.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> My DH, tired as he was and unable to eat much, took me for Chinese food, just cause I wanted to.   He had to help me over the icy sidewalk and then drive on icy streets, but we had a nice meal and came home.  How could I not smile when I am loved so much.


How special, so glad to see you both so close and ahppy
kades


----------



## PieSusan

I found my mom snuggling under the blankets and she invited me inside. We chatted in bed together and she was very happy that I visited. She said the best part of dinner last night was dessert. lol


----------



## homecook

How sweet Susan! Those are the days we cherish..........

Barb


----------



## LPBeier

Susan, I am glad your last two visits have been good ones.  These are definitely ones to remember!


----------



## LPBeier

Today, I was tired...for some reason it seems to be my normal state these days.  But it was DH's day off and I didn't want to disappoint him because we had a lot to accomplish today.  So, I did what I needed to at home and we went out to do some errands and shopping.  At one store I almost felt like passing out but I just kept hold of the cart and prayed for strength trying not to let him know how badly I needed to go lie down.  

We finished everything and came home and I made up a bunch of burgers for tonight and for the freezer then sat down here at the computer.  He just brought me a cup of tea and said "I know you gave extra effort for me today and I really love you for it.  But now it is your turn to relax and I will cook the burgers".  Hmm, my smile last night was because HE made an effort to do something for me and my smile tonight is because he acknowledged I did the same for him.  

I guess I have to accept the fact that whatever he does makes me smile!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, how come the word "smile" often appears in red in posts and then it disappears.  Is this only happening to me or do others see it too?


----------



## pdswife

Did you do a search for this post?  If so the word you searched for shows up in red.


----------



## PieSusan

I am just about to go to a New Year's Eve afternoon party with my mom. There should be a band. I am looking forward to seeing her smile a lot.


----------



## LPBeier

How much this community cares for it's own and how no one can be MIA very long without someone starting a thread in their honour.


----------



## PieSusan

PieSusan said:


> I am just about to go to a New Year's Eve afternoon party with my mom. There should be a band. I am looking forward to seeing her smile a lot.


 
Yes, the party was wonderful and my mom and I had a great time! She was grinning from ear to ear.


----------



## LadyCook61

What made me smile was getting PM from DC friends wishing me Happy New Year.  Thank you dear friends.
LC


----------



## Katie H

I've been smiling for about an hour because I've been watching _Shrek 2_.  I've never seen it and it's so funny.  The characters are a hoot, especially the Fairy Godmother.  Loved it when she went through the fastfood drive-thru.  My kitties and I are watching it, but they don't seem to be a bit interested in Puss in Boots.  Too bad.  Antonio Banderas rings MY chimes.


----------



## PieSusan

^Now you just made me lol.


----------



## miniman

My boys adore Shrek and we have the DVDs. It certainly gets me laughing a lot. There is a lot of humour in there that goes straight over the boys heads, but that I enjoy.


----------



## PieSusan

Well, I know I keep saying this but I really am going to try to accomplish something today and that will make me smile.


----------



## LPBeier

This year I was "forced" to make new recipes for my Christmas goodies because all my cookbooks are in storage.  But it also allowed me some incredible memories.  I did find my mother's recipe box and have been making many things that were family traditions but got lost after she passed away.

So, I made her shortbread, easy chocolate fudge, cheese straws (a cheddar pastry) and peanut clusters.  I loved the memories it gave me as I was working and every time I sneak a bite! 

But my last smile came this morning as I was making the tourtiere filling for our family Christmas dinner on Sunday and to make some phyllo triangles stuffed with it for DH to take to work.  The smells just took me back and it was like she was cooking right beside me again.  After 14 years of missing her, it was an incredible feeling.


----------



## Erinny

One of my cats today decided to explore and fell off the bookshelves, landed on her butt and got up, looking around, as if to say "I meant to do that."
Suuuuuuuurrre she did. I laughed my head off!


----------



## LadyCook61

Erinny said:


> One of my cats today decided to explore and fell off the bookshelves, landed on her butt and got up, looking around, as if to say "I meant to do that."
> Suuuuuuuurrre she did. I laughed my head off!


 
Cats are funny , aren't they?  I have 5 indoor cats, the youngest 2 are 9 months old and so funny to watch.


----------



## Erinny

Yes, all 3 of mine are so funny. My dog is a riot, too, she's a big shepherd-collie mix and thinks she's human. One time she got whacked by one of the cats and looked at me as if to say, "Did you see that? The nerve!!"


----------



## PieSusan

Today there was a horrible lounge lizard type singer performing Dean Martin music and flirting with the women in the audience--my mom was all smiles and that made me smile but he used up all my patience. No wonder I am so exhausted right now!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

I just had a visit from a young woman who I got to know through DD and have come to care very much for.  She is getting married January 24th and wanted to drop by to give us our invitation and to make sure I was able to make a cake for them.  They are having 3 cakes, done by different people and the only criteria is to stay in the colour pallette and flower choices (though you don't have to use flowers).  She was showing her friend pictures of my cakes and her eyes lit up on my heart shaped cake.  My smiles came from her happiness and the fact I have a cake project to keep me busy!


----------



## Katie H

I'm sitting in the recliner watching the evening news.  I'm joined by the "usual suspects" of my feline children on the arms and on the back of the chair.  However, Sally is sound asleep on the footrest between my calves.   She has her little head tucked slightly under and her front paws are curled sweetly under her chin.  She's all snuggly and has a tiny curl of a smile on her face.  She's such a pretty little girl and, if only for a few minutes, she's not moving at rocket speed through the house.


----------



## PieSusan

I have been reading older threads and playing silly new games and laughing out loud just here at DC.

I am exhausted and too tired to move. lol


----------



## kadesma

PieSusan said:


> I have been reading older threads and playing silly new games and laughing out loud just here at DC.
> 
> I am exhausted and too tired to move. lol


We are good at doing that to you  Enjoy and relax good to see ya laugh
kades


----------



## kadesma

Getting PM from a special friend who knows me like a welll read book..She always brings a smile to my face thanks Laurie
kades


----------



## PieSusan

kadesma said:


> We are good at doing that to you Enjoy and relax good to see ya laugh
> kades


 
Yes, AndyM is hilarious and so is Buckytom. (and if I left anyone out, I am sorry--I can just so tired)


----------



## pdswife

three word story!  Had me laughing out loud.


----------



## babetoo

big big grin. got a new computer today. my old one died yesterday. same brand i had before . flat screen is just wonderful. need to learn all the quirks. happy,happy


----------



## Callisto in NC

Does turning your boss in for IRS fraud count as putting a smile on my face?  I did very much enjoy it.


----------



## Erinny

HA! I'd think that was cool, Callisto!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Seeing the second snow fall this morning.


----------



## LPBeier

Callisto in NC said:


> Does turning your boss in for IRS fraud count as putting a smile on my face?  I did very much enjoy it.



But, did you smile yourself out of a job?


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> big big grin. got a new computer today. my old one died yesterday. same brand i had before . flat screen is just wonderful. need to learn all the quirks. happy,happy



So happy for you Babe!  If you need any help just PM me.  DH has been a computer tech for half his life!


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Getting PM from a special friend who knows me like a welll read book..She always brings a smile to my face thanks Laurie
> kades



You are more than welcome kades.  I can't count the smiles YOU have put on my face!


----------



## Erinny

I got a nice PM from someone here which made me smile and feel warm and like I have found a family here. Before that, my Sunday School teacher dropped by with some fudge for me! And before that, I visited my parents and we got to talking, and they said they were proud of my service in the Navy.
I think my ego is so big now I'm going to have a hard time getting that and myself into the bathroom.


----------



## miniman

Pdswife's replies in the I went Shopping game.


----------



## pdswife

Thank you Miniman...wanna come have a taco at my tacotime?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A good salsa always makes me smile!


----------



## chefnaterock

My daughter said daddiieeee


----------



## PieSusan

Someone noticing that I am thinner made me smile today.


----------



## PieSusan

My new freezer actually fits in the space and is chilling as I type!!!!

Woo hoo!!! I can start restocking my baking supplies. I am seriously excited!!!!! I actually measured correctly--it fits the space!!!!! If you knew me, you would know how big a deal that really is.


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> So happy for you Babe! If you need any help just PM me. DH has been a computer tech for half his life!


 
thanks lp, so far so good. just made font bigger so these old eyes can see it better. combined with wider screen it is great. 

babe


----------



## suziquzie

havign more than 2 minutes to sit an play at DC for the first time in weeks!


----------



## PieSusan

chefnaterock said:


> My daughter said daddiieeee


 
I miss my dad and tomorrow he would have turned 84 had he lived. So, your post made me smile.


----------



## PieSusan

I am melting some chocolate to temper it. I am finally finishing the truffles I started. ;-) It is snowing, too--so I figured now is a good time to play in the kitchen.

I love how my hands smell of chocolate after I am done tempering chocolate and dipping even after I have washed them--they are softer from the cocoa butter, too.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Husband had a job interview this afternoon - he feels it went well. The part that makes me smile is that it's actually here in town!


----------



## texasgirl

fisher's mom said:


> husband had a job interview this afternoon - he feels it went well. The part that makes me smile is that it's actually here in town!




yay!! Lots of luck fisher's dad!!!


----------



## kadesma

Fisher's Mom said:


> Husband had a job interview this afternoon - he feels it went well. The part that makes me smile is that it's actually here in town!


I've got my fingers crossed for him and you...
kades


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Thanks y'all. I was starting to get cranky after 5 years of being a single mom except for some weekends!


----------



## PieSusan

I spent two hours with my mom this evening and she had a really wonderful evening. I was so happy I could cry. It was the sharpest she had been a so long. It was amazing! 
PS She had two Black Forest Truffles and was in Seventh Heaven. She loves my ability to bake, make candy, jam etc.


----------



## Barbara L

I had a very blah day (feeling very stupid and useless) and my best friend, Christi made me smile.  She is determined to move me forward in my plans (that I have had since September but haven't yet acted on) and has set up my first baby steps, part of which includes shutting down my computer and going to bed the very second I post this message.  Christi always knows how to make me smile!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I had a follow-up appointment with my physiotherapist, first in a month.  I knew it would be a tough appointment because my leg has been swelling and painful of late.  But my smile came when I showed up with three small tins of goodies I made for my primary therapist, her assistant and the receptionist who is such a sweetie.  They were all thrilled.

Anyway, when we were trying to figure out what was causing the problems, I said that maybe with the weather I was not active enough.  Without missing a beat my physio says "or maybe you have been too active....doing all this baking - but don't get me wrong, I am so glad you did".   Truthfully I think my baking is a selfish act.  I do it so recipients will make ME smile!


----------



## PieSusan

^I understand totally. I just took some Black Forest Truffles to my neighbor and friend, Carmela.


----------



## Katie H

In addition to smiling, I'm laughing like a fool.  I was looking for something worthwhile to watch on TV tonight when I stumbled on a channel that was airing a live performance of "Cyrano de Bergerac."  It's great and I've done nothing but smile and laugh since I tuned it in.

One thing that's especially amusing is the girl who is playing Roxane, looks for all the world like little younger Julia Roberts.


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> In addition to smiling, I'm laughing like a fool.  I was looking for something worthwhile to watch on TV tonight when I stumbled on a channel that was airing a live performance of "Cyrano de Bergerac."  It's great and I've done nothing but smile and laugh since I tuned it in.
> 
> One thing that's especially amusing is the girl who is playing Roxane, looks for all the world like little younger Julia Roberts.


I love it when I find a treasure like that..I'm so tired of all these shoot em ups and violence..

kades


----------



## Katie H

kadesma said:


> I love it when I find a treasure like that..I'm so tired of all these shoot em ups and violence..
> 
> kades



...and reality shows.  Hey, I live "reality." I don't need to watch it on TV for my evening's escape.


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> ...and reality shows.  Hey, I live "reality." I don't need to watch it on TV for my evening's escape.


Same here, I've had enough reality for the whole forum and so have you..Between us well, you know...
kades


----------



## babetoo

just watched mama mia , such a happy movie, i smiled all the time. and music of course brought back happy moments. if you can get it, please do, you will not be sorry.


----------



## LPBeier

I loved that movie too, Babe.  I smile at DH because he is constantly singing ABBA songs since we watched it on the weekend.

My latest smile though is that I MADE IT TO POOL THERAPY TODAY!!!! First time in a month.  And I feel so much better - my leg is still swollen and sore, but the rest of me feels so much better and I have more energy.  On top of that, DH is off all day and I am seeing my Dad tonight.  My day is just one big smile!!!!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> I loved that movie too, Babe.  I smile at DH because he is constantly singing ABBA songs since we watched it on the weekend.
> 
> My latest smile though is that I MADE IT TO POOL THERAPY TODAY!!!! First time in a month.  And I feel so much better - my leg is still swollen and sore, but the rest of me feels so much better and I have more energy.  On top of that, DH is off all day and I am seeing my Dad tonight.  My day is just one big smile!!!!


Yeah, if pool thrapy makes you feel so great, you make sure you go the next time even if you have to step over the fall out Really do you realize how wonderful you sound? it makes me smile just to see the "smile" in your words. Hugs to you and Tony and to your dad, enjoy your time with him tonight.
kades


----------



## kadesma

It's colder than blue blazes here, but I made up my mind I wanted to go look at velour jogging suits today and I DID IT!!!! I've been saying this since just before Christmas and always end up just staying home, today out we went found two purses I really need now, with all I have to take with me then found two suits and I'm one big happy camper..Now I'm at home in front of the pellet stove with a cup of orange spice tea waiting for my daughter and me two boys Cade and Carson..This  and a special friends smiles what a day
kades


----------



## PieSusan

I put my mom to bed tonight. I helped her brush her teeth and get undressed and tucked her into bed with a kiss. It was very sweet. I had her put on the new flannel nightgown I bought her for Hannukkah.


----------



## kadesma

PieSusan said:


> I put my mom to bed tonight. I helped her brush her teeth and get undressed and tucked her into bed with a kiss. It was very sweet. I had her put on the new flannel nightgown I bought her for Hannukkah.


Ahh Susan,
how sweet and warm...I'm so happy you can do this for your mom...Bless you both
kadesma


----------



## chefnaterock

My prep cook quit an hour before his shift, which is great, no more dead weight!


----------



## expatgirl

Nate,

glad that you got the dead weight off.......hope all goes well in "somewhere nice".....and that you have a great day.........nothing is worse than someone who doesn't want to be a team player and carry the load........


----------



## miniman

The secret message thread.


----------



## PieSusan

I went to see Artistic Luxury Faberge Tiffany Lalique at The Cleveland Museum of Art: The Cleveland Museum of Art
"Just over 100 years ago, three of the world's greatest designers, Peter Carl Faberge, Louis Comfort Tiffany, and Rene Lalique, engaged in a spirited rivalry that drove each to attain unsurpassed heights in the creation of jewelry and luxury goods" 

"In this opulent exhibition, you will see their greated masterworks reunited for the first time since the legendary 1900 World's Fair in Paris provided a glamorous stage for all three designers to shine."
From the brochure

Exhibition highlights:
The Cleveland Museum of Art

My friend and I want to a have a "Tiara Nights" party, now. lol If Andy were living and had gone to the exhibit he would have said that his flabber was gast. That is a good description.

I have been smiling ever since leaving the museum and visiting with John and Debbie over dinner at Judson.


----------



## Katie H

Wow, Susan, that had to have been beautiful.

Last thing that made me smile was skimming the "Same Letter Sentence" thread.  Too goofy.


----------



## LPBeier

Susan, that is my kind of museum!

My last smile came from DH who told me how beautiful I looked today...in my baggiest comfort clothes and no make-up!


----------



## pdswife

Yesterday I asked if you guys thought I could cook up a certain thing for dinner and you said YES!  And you were right!!!!  It was WONDERFUL!!    I'm a good cook!  I know that ... I just forget sometimes!  

Our evening was great!   Our friend brought me some Persian tea and a tea maker that makes the most wonderful tea.  OH YUMMMY!  And I got extra hugs!!!!  What could be better???


----------



## expatgirl

pdswife said:


> Yesterday I asked if you guys thought I could cook up a certain thing for dinner and you said YES!  And you were right!!!!  It was WONDERFUL!!    I'm a good cook!  I know that ... I just forget sometimes!
> 
> Our evening was great!   Our friend brought me some Persian tea and a tea maker that makes the most wonderful tea.  OH YUMMMY!  And I got extra hugs!!!!  What could be better???



more tea??  sounds great, Trish.......... I missed that posting.....of course you can cook........


----------



## PieSusan

My mom and I talked about the Artistic Luxury Exhibit and she remembered parts of it. She went in October or November so I was pleased that she remembered what she did. That was my smile for today.


----------



## PieSusan

The brotform thread. I love JoeV's sense of humor!


----------



## lifesaver

The story about the 140 year old lobster that was released back into the wild.


----------



## LPBeier

My best friend's 13 year old son is taking Web Design lessons from me and I am smiling because he replied to my marking of his latest assignment with "Thanks Teach"!  You had to be here....I have known this kid since he was 6 months old.


----------



## Toots

watching my basset hound, Lily, dream this morning.  She is curled up in a chair and her little paws are twitching, she must be chasing squirrels in her dreams.


----------



## suziquzie

starting my bread starter! (yes I'm easily entertained)


----------



## expatgirl

kissing Zoe........I don't kiss cats......this is a first.........I'm still making sure that noone saw me..........


----------



## lifesaver

the littlle girl on u-tube dancing with the big girls


----------



## PieSusan

My mom and I went to hear Al Mazur sing accompanied by pianist Gene Sotsky. She had a great time listening to the old romantic songs and even started blushing. It was really cute.


----------



## Katie H

Looking at the afghan across my lap.  Well, really, my cat-draped lap.  Miss Rodeo, Sally and Miss Augie are all snuggled in a huge furry mass across my ankles, shins and thighs.  They are sound, sound, sound asleep and look so comfy and happy.  Makes me feel good that I can provide a safe, loving place for them.


----------



## LPBeier

Aww. Katie, I know exactly what you mean.  

My leg has been very swollen today so I have been keeping it up in the manner my physio recommended.  Lay on the bed with a chair inverted so I can lay a pillow across the back and lay my leg on it so the knee is above my heart.  I put a blanket over me to keep my toes warm as I can't wear socks. I woke up from a nap to find my two dogs curled up as tight as they could get between the base of the chair (at my hip) and my armpit!


----------



## homecook

Having my kids and grandkids here to help me celebrate my birthday. Life is good!! I feel loved.

Barb


----------



## chefnaterock

A very funny South Park episode.


----------



## LPBeier

homecook said:


> Having my kids and grandkids here to help me celebrate my birthday. Life is good!! I feel loved.
> 
> Barb



I am so glad you had a great day, Barb!  You really deserve it!!!


----------



## kadesma

Spending the weekend with Cade and Ethan,getting special hugs and kisses from them last night..We had such a wonderful time..My Cade held my hand til he fell asleep, Ethan place his hands on the sides of my face, put his little nose on mine gave me a kiss and said love you ma...No that is the best sleeping pill in the world...Carson and Olivia  sat beside me at dinner each doing things to get attention..Carson asked when he could spend the ight..Answer soon, very soon..I'm one happy Ma tonight
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, I think I will sleep better after reading that!  I am so happy you are blessed with such wonderful grandkids!


----------



## Barbara L

Aww cj, that's wonderful!

I'm smiling because of an email I got today.  Do you remember me mentioning the cute young couple from Germany that we met on the boat tour in Manhattan?  Our camera battery had died, and we pointed out the moon over the Brooklyn Bridge--it was beautiful.  They took a picture of it, and we asked them to send us a copy.  I got an email from them today.  They had computer problems and weren't able to write before, but they sent us that picture, as well as some others of New York, and of their village in Germany.  I invited them to check out DC (we told everyone on our trip about it), so hopefully they will join us.

Barbara


----------



## expatgirl

What a nice couple, Barbs..............you meet some really nice people when you travel


----------



## pdswife

PLease keep in mind that I love my husband...and I love my friends... and I love my life...

But...after having people here since wed. and being busy... I'M ALONE!!! AND IT FEELS GOOD! QUIET IS NICE!  ( i'm sure i'll miss Paul in 20 minutes, lololol but for now, it's nice)


----------



## kadesma

pdswife said:


> PLease keep in mind that I love my husband...and I love my friends... and I love my life...
> 
> But...after having people here since wed. and being busy... I'M ALONE!!! AND IT FEELS GOOD! QUIET IS NICE!  ( i'm sure i'll miss Paul in 20 minutes, lololol but for now, it's nice)


Don't feel guilty about that Trish..I know that feeling so well..Those half hours or even a weekend alone are our way of rebuilding so we can share our lives with love not resentment..We treasure a hot bubble bath alone no kids banging on the door..That luch with a girl friend..I find when they are over I'm looking forward to seeing DH and getting a hug and kiss and one of his constant questions..They might irritate me, but by golly they are mine!!!  Enjoy and rest Trish you will feel so good later
kades


----------



## pdswife

kadesma said:


> Don't feel guilty about that Trish..I know that feeling so well..Those half hours or even a weekend alone are our way of rebuilding so we can share our lives with love not resentment..We treasure a hot bubble bath alone no kids banging on the door..That luch with a girl friend..I find when they are over I'm looking forward to seeing DH and getting a hug and kiss and one of his constant questions..They might irritate me, but by golly they are mine!!! Enjoy and rest Trish you will feel so good later
> kades


 
Kades... you should write a book of wisdome!


----------



## LPBeier

I have three smiles now!

I was happy spending the whole morning (smile number 1) with Tony going to doctors, shopping, making lunch together and then working out a plan to get ready for our carpets FINALLY being installed on Thursday (yay, smile number two).  But when he left it was really nice to just sit down and regroup to figure out how I will do my stuff in my own way .  Then he called me 7 times in the next twenty minutes just to ask if he should wait for the prescriptions as he had time before going to work, then to tell me he WAS waiting, then did we need anything at Costco, next "they have such and such", he was leaving Costco, then did I want to pick out hardwood samples for him to look at tomorrow and finally that he was at work and got everything.

My last smile is that Trish was happy to be alone and was sure in 20 minutes she would miss Paul.  Tony never gives me a chance to miss him ....but that's okay too!


----------



## LPBeier

pdswife said:


> Kades... you should write a book of wisdome!



I second that one for sure!!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom

pdswife said:


> PLease keep in mind that I love my husband...and I love my friends... and I love my life...
> 
> But...after having people here since wed. and being busy... I'M ALONE!!! AND IT FEELS GOOD! QUIET IS NICE!  ( i'm sure i'll miss Paul in 20 minutes, lololol but for now, it's nice)


Alone.....I'm trying to remember what that is. I _think_ I was alone once.

Really, it has nothing to do with how much you love the people you live with. It's just nice to have the chance to _miss_ them occasionally! What did you do with your time, Trish? People have asked me what I will do when the kids are finally ever gone. The first thing that comes to mind is to walk buck naked from the shower to the bedroom!!!


----------



## pdswife

lol... I played here on DC!


----------



## PieSusan

Having this place as a refuge and being able to discuss issues without flaming or things getting out of hand.


----------



## expatgirl

PieSusan said:


> Having this place as a refuge and being able to discuss issues without flaming or things getting out of hand.



ditto............


----------



## expatgirl

ok,  one thing making me smile is seeing the landscaping coming together in my yard.......our yard has been looking .........well.....let's just say I apologized to a few of the close neighbors.........I'm only here for a few months of the year and my son is NOT Johnny Appleseed..he doesn't know a weed from an ornamental...in Houston this is the time of the year to be planting.... our summers are brutal to plants...it's really looking beautiful and I can't wait for it to be finished which should be this Wednesday.......the front planter is going to be full of rosy pink fashion azaleas which will bloom several times a year (similar to rhodendrons but it's too hot for them in zone 9).........I wished that I could do it myself but.......


----------



## kadesma

Having a movie date with Mr. Mr. yesterday and then having a quiet meal together..it was wonderful, right now he is cutting the meat for pasties and tonight Ethan, Olivia Mommy and Daddy will join us for pasties, salad and chocolate cake and ice cream...now that makes me smilePlus knowing many of my DC family are smiling too
kades


----------



## LPBeier

This is more than a smile, it is an out and out belly laugh!  My little bichon, Joie, just dragged the bigger dog's food dish (half his size) all the way from the kitchen, down two halls and here into the office.  Do you think he is hungry? Maybe suffering from delusions of grandeur?  LOL!!  I guess I better go feed him.  I just had to share, it was too cute!


----------



## buckytom

a few things that my little buddy did this past week.

he started crying the other night while eating his dinner. i asked what was wrong, and he said that he didn't want to sell the house and move this year.
i kept asking why, and telling him all of the great things that he would have in a new, bigger house.
he finally blurted "but home is where the heart is!!!! this is our home!!!"

i couldn't understand where _that_ was coming from. where in the world did he learn it?
but then i heard the tv on in the living room. one of his kiddie shows was on, and they were singing a song called "home is where the heart is..."


the next thing he did that made me both smile and wince was when he told one of his doctors that she had nice boobies.  (she doesn't, but at least i know that he's batting for _our_ team...)
my wife was mortified (and laughed too, but mostly embarrassed), and apologized, and explained to him that you don't say that to a woman. then, she made me explain it to him. many, many times. 

i know it must make me look like a creep teaching him things like that, but i didn't, necessarily. he meant it as a compliment, and there's a simple explanation. a log time ago, he and i were playing lions, waiting in the brush for our prey (mommy) to walk by. he said, "we'll pounce on mommy's big butt". well, mommy didn't like hearing that too much, so i told him to pay her a compliment and say "nice butt".
i taught him that it makes people feel good to pay them compliments. i guess he was expanding on that with his doc. 


the last thing that made me smile was when i was heading back into work saturday night. as i was leaving, he told me to have a nice day, and have a very happy new year.


----------



## PieSusan

Your story about your son made me smile, Buckytom.


----------



## suziquzie

my legs and feet hurt from cooking in MY kitchen all day for once and not from making BAGELS BAGELS BAGELS!!!!!!


----------



## pdswife

wha cha cook????


----------



## buckytom

homemade bialys, perhaps?


----------



## suziquzie

hehe...
Hi my name is Suzi and I am a carboholic.....

French baguettes, 2 gallons of chicken stock and chicken noodle (noodles still to make) soup with some of above mentioned stock....

Here's the good news.... I've depleted my chicken carcass hoarding stock in the freezer from 10 to 5!!!! 

YAY ME!!! 

('scuse me I better go roast a chicken or 4.....)


----------



## PieSusan

buckytom said:


> homemade bialys, perhaps?


I actually have done that and they are excellent!


----------



## homecook

Receiving a PM from a friend that made me smile and cry at the same time. (In a good way)

I truly love this site and the good people you get to know!!


----------



## expatgirl

seeing a horrible-looking yard transformed into something very beautiful........here in TX along the Gulf Coast our planting seasons are quite different from most areas of the US esp. in the Northeast......if you don't do major transplanting by March you are taking major risks......our summers are brutal and plants need to establish strong root systems to endure heat, humidity, and wee beasties so we're talking January and February......my yard is now full of "Fashion" azaleas and other goodies, beds weeded, mulched, and weed protectant cover installed as well.......all have been edged with new rock borders as well.......while home I used to do all of this myself and the yard looked nice.....but I'm not here anymore and there's noone here amongst the living who know a weed from a bush........3 guys over 3 days have performed this miracle.....I just don't have the time with the few months (month) that I'm here.......and I'm not a young chick, either.......anyway it's beautiful ...the Fashion azaleas are a rose red color and can take heat and sun unlike most other varieties and they bloom several times a year.....they also don't take a ton of water either.......


----------



## PieSusan

My mom is staying put.


----------



## suziquzie

expatgirl said:


> seeing a horrible-looking yard transformed into something very beautiful........here in TX along the Gulf Coast our planting seasons are quite different from most areas of the US esp. in the Northeast......if you don't do major transplanting by March you are taking major risks......our summers are brutal and plants need to establish strong root systems to endure heat, humidity, and wee beasties so we're talking January and February......my yard is now full of "Fashion" azaleas and other goodies, beds weeded, mulched, and weed protectant cover installed as well.......all have been edged with new rock borders as well.......while home I used to do all of this myself and the yard looked nice.....but I'm not here anymore and there's noone here amongst the living who know a weed from a bush........3 guys over 3 days have performed this miracle.....I just don't have the time with the few months (month) that I'm here.......and I'm not a young chick, either.......anyway it's beautiful ...the Fashion azaleas are a rose red color and can take heat and sun unlike most other varieties and they bloom several times a year.....they also don't take a ton of water either.......


 

I will volunteer to be your January gardener!!!! PLEEEEEEEZZEEEEEE????


----------



## expatgirl

Come on board, Girlfriend........I've threatened my son with death if he lets stuff die......I know that you'd kick his bodunkus if you were in charge.....  and give me a few days to sort out the Facebook and how it works.......just too many things going on right now.....

debs


----------



## PieSusan

Mike Petrone and his piano stylings.


----------



## kadesma

Being invited out to dinner by our oldest son..Each time is such a treat..He is a wonderful man,good husband and the best father and I guess you can tell my very first child...Spoiled me not him Just wish we could do this more often..But next time I'm going to cook for him his favorites  can't wait
kades


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> Being invited out to dinner by our oldest son..Each time is such a treat..He is a wonderful man,good husband and the best father and I guess you can tell my very first child...Spoiled me not him Just wish we could do this more often..But next time I'm going to cook for him his favorites  can't wait
> kades



I can only hope that my oldest will turn out as well! Good for him, knowing how to treat the best woman in his life!!


----------



## expatgirl

Fisher's Mom said:


> Alone.....I'm trying to remember what that is. I _think_ I was alone once.
> 
> Really, it has nothing to do with how much you love the people you live with. It's just nice to have the chance to _miss_ them occasionally! What did you do with your time, Trish? People have asked me what I will do when the kids are finally ever gone. The first thing that comes to mind is to walk buck naked from the shower to the bedroom!!!



oh, you are too funny (but I'm  imagining running thru the tulips, too)


----------



## texasgirl

Cardinals winning, hehe!! 1st time to the superbowl in 60 years!!


----------



## PieSusan

The last thing that made me smile was my mom still worrying about me and my telling her that everything is fine and will be taken care of by Tuesday. Sometimes, it is nice to be mothered instead of being the caregiver.


----------



## texasgirl

Steelers won!! WOOHOO!!
Now, I have to figure out, for whom will I cheer?? My #2 team, steelers or the never been in the bowl, Cardinals?? hmmm, dilemmas dilemmas, hehe


----------



## PieSusan

My mom saw the doctor today and she is fine--she has lost some weight and her blood sugar and blood pressure are under control. She just needs a lot of rest these days. I am glad that she got such a good report; I worry about her very much. Then, I took her to lunch and she wanted bacon and eggs. So, bacon and eggs it was.


----------



## miniman

My dog - very old and failing fast at times, was a little way back to his old self today.


----------



## pdswife

Yesterday was sunny and warm and full of love.  One of those days that you hold in your heart forever.  Simple and fun, laughter and smiles.  It was good.


----------



## Barbara L

PieSusan said:


> My mom saw the doctor today and she is fine--she has lost some weight and her blood sugar and blood pressure are under control. She just needs a lot of rest these days. I am glad that she got such a good report; I worry about her very much. Then, I took her to lunch and she wanted bacon and eggs. So, bacon and eggs it was.


I'm glad your mom's checkup was so good.  I hope she enjoyed her bacon and eggs.  



miniman said:


> My dog - very old and failing fast at times, was a little way back to his old self today.


It's nice that he had a good day as well.  It will be a good day to remember.  



pdswife said:


> Yesterday was sunny and warm and full of love. One of those days that you hold in your heart forever. Simple and fun, laughter and smiles. It was good.


This made me warm all over, and it made me smile.  

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I just received a nice private message from a sweet person!  That made me smile!


----------



## kadesma

Getting a call from ond of my DC family today, how special these calls make me feel..It just made the whole day sing...Then lucky me 
Having dinner out with DH, quiet and time to talk, even tho I'd started my onion soup and made chicken salad..it will keep til tomorrow..I love times like this and the calls from those I love.
kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

Nice pm's and messages from my friends here!!


----------



## PieSusan

My contractor just told me my water problems are a bit worse than originally believed and on top of everything I need a new mechanism for my garage door because the old motor gave out but he reassured me not to worry that he was going to take care of me and make sure everything is fixed. Some things will be done today and some things will be done tomorrow. I may spring some leaks that will have to be repaired as well but at least, the work is being done and it will be done right. All the reassurance made me feel so much better. It is just going to be a very big bill. I don't think that I am going to take for granted running water any time soon. lol


----------



## Nataliegon

Last thing that made me smile, this picture: 






by ittybittiesforyou via Flickr


----------



## PieSusan

Stacy taught me how to post pictures and I have been smiling a lot as I send them to people.
Thanks, Stacy. It has helped as I am waiting for my plumbing to get straightened out.


----------



## PieSusan

Well, looks like I need a new garage door and hot water heater and some walls in the garage fixed. Having insurance makes me smile.


----------



## texasgirl

You are welcome!! It's nice when you're able to tell what you pay all that money for, lol.


----------



## Barbara L

What made me smile is my wonderful, thoughtful friends here at DC.  

Food related things that also made me smile are National Pie Day, remembering another food day, August 10th which is National Leave a Zucchini on Your Neighbor's Porch Day (not joking!), and a huge pot (11 quarts) of Hamburger Stew (also called Girl Scout Stew when my mom learned to make it in Girl Scouts) on the stove (yep, we're eating late as usual).  Hopefully we should have some leftovers.  

Barbara


----------



## Vanilla Bean

My boyfriend's friend called last night and is going to give me a copy of the latest software that I have wanted to learn.  It's normally VERY expensive.  I can't wait to install it and start learning.


----------



## pdswife

An invite for a date night tomorrow... dinner at P.F. Changs ( I know...the foods not the best but it's fun) and a movie.  We're thinking of seeing  *Defiance *with Daniel Craig


----------



## lifesaver

saphellae's birthday kittie's


----------



## quicksilver

Dave Hutchins is back!


----------



## LPBeier

I am finding it hard to follow the previous post here knowing what we know now about Dave; however I can smile at the memories I have of him "watching out for me and my leg".  

My big smile today though is the fact that I got to talk to not one but TWO of my favourite DC'rs!  Barbara and James, I was down and I am so glad I decided to call you because I am feeling so much better now.  It sure didn't feel like we were talking from opposite ends of the continent!


----------



## LPBeier

Doesn't anyone have anything to smile about these days?

I have my second smile of the day came this evening when I met with one of my summer wedding couples.  The bride I have known for 10 years and she used to be my assistant web designer and is now in her second year of med school.  When we worked together (often over MSN) we would have the same ideas at the same time almost to the point of being spooky.

Tonight she pulled out the sample cake pictures she liked and I pulled out mind and over half of them were the same!  And then we started pulling the details together and the concept just came together as if we had rehearsed it before!  Her parents and fiance just laughed and shook their heads.  

I am going to have so much fun with this cake, and the wedding isn't until june 27th!


----------



## lifesaver

Stacy's >>>>>> Artie Chokes 2 For $1.00 At Wal-Mart


----------



## Vanilla Bean

A Spongebob Sqarepants cartoon.  I think they have a marathon going this weekend on NIckelodeon


----------



## Barbara L

Laurie, I was grinning like an idiot all evening after you called!

I'm smiling today from all the silly answers on the Evil Genie thread.  That thread always make me smile!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> Laurie, I was grinning like an idiot all evening after you called!
> 
> I'm smiling today from all the silly answers on the Evil Genie thread.  That thread always make me smile!
> 
> Barbara



I couldn't wait until Tony got home last night to tell him how successful the call was.  When I told him all the things we talked about he said "how long did you talk?" and I said um well, let's just say we may have to make one less call to your parents this month!   But he was glad I was happy.

I just found that game today.  It is great.  I realize I have a bit of a (harmless) evil streak though!


----------



## babetoo

did a lemon pound cake today that turned out perfect. last time i made one it got stuck in pan. boy did i grease and flour this one. lemon glaze as well , it is beautiful in my cyrstal cake keeper. waiting for it to cool off for a taste.


----------



## LPBeier

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, Babe!  Did I tell you lemon pound cake is my all time favourite?  That put a smile on my face....and then a frown because I can't have any!


----------



## kadesma

Well now several things made me smile yesterday I made a chocolate cake and Ethan and Olivia each had a very large piece and my Ethan said to me Ma I love everything you cook wow 4 years old lady killer already
The super bowl YES!!! STEELERS
I never  or very seldom eat sweets, but tonight to celebrate the big win I treated DH who's team lost the big one to a banana split ahhhhh yummy
Seeing LP here is heartening..Let me now the outcome missy
so this gal is one happy MA
kades


----------



## Uncle Bob

A nice long visit with my red head daughter....
The Steelers won!!!
Some homemade peach cobbler....warm with nilla ice cream....Oh my!!!


----------



## luvs

need i say more than STEELERS!!!!! 
i missed thier one rally, then another, so i'm going to thier parade to take pics.


----------



## LPBeier

My "daughter" finally called me after six months and we had a really long wonderful conversation.  Nothing was said of the issues that separated us, no plans were made to get together, but it was just so good to hear her voice.  Really there is a big huge smile there, it is just hidden behind the tears of joy and relief!


----------



## Uncle Bob

LPBeier said:


> My "daughter" finally called me after six months and we had a really long wonderful conversation.  Nothing was said of the issues that separated us, no plans were made to get together, but it was just so good to hear her voice.  Really there is a big huge smile there, it is just hidden behind the tears of joy and relief!



{{{{{{{{{{Miss Laurie}}}}}}}}}}}

EDIT: Wait!!! That ain't enough!!


{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Miss Laurie}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Uncle B.  I will take all the hugs I can get!


----------



## xmemex

the last thing that made me smile was the fact that i was able to eat some delicious food and not feel guilty...then i killed it by thinking of the gym...ugh. lol.


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> My "daughter" finally called me after six months and we had a really long wonderful conversation.  Nothing was said of the issues that separated us, no plans were made to get together, but it was just so good to hear her voice.  Really there is a big huge smile there, it is just hidden behind the tears of joy and relief!


  my daughter called me, too,    only it's been about 10 days and she wasn't asking for anything


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> My "daughter" finally called me after six months and we had a really long wonderful conversation.  Nothing was said of the issues that separated us, no plans were made to get together, but it was just so good to hear her voice.  Really there is a big huge smile there, it is just hidden behind the tears of joy and relief!



aww, laurie, that is awesome!! don't let that happen again.


----------



## LPBeier

texasgirl said:


> aww, laurie, that is awesome!! don't let that happen again.



Well, I am not saying everything is good.  She and her hubby betrayed our trust big time and will have to earn it back.  But it was good to talk to her.  We shall see what happens from here.


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM, Babe! Did I tell you lemon pound cake is my all time favourite? That put a smile on my face....and then a frown because I can't have any!


 

one of mine two, it was really good and is all gone. wish you could have had some with me. gave some to a friend, and the handyman brought his kids over sunday. they are three of them, and we all had cake. it was made with a reg. cake mix with add ins. not quite as dense as i like but tasty still.


----------



## LPBeier

For those that know me these pictures tell all about my latest smile.  We finally have a bedroom after almost 3 months (the flood was November 12th)!  Violet has already laid claim!


----------



## Barbara L

I am SO happy for you Laurie!  What a cutie, Violet!  That is the same spot Cubbie always takes!  He lies all over the bed, but that is his favorite spot (I have a wedge there to keep my feet up, and I think he likes being a little elevated)!

I love your floor! It has given me a big smile too!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Barbara.  We don't have the room all done up yet, but it already feels like home.  Tony reminded me that we really haven't had a real bedroom for 2 1/2 years because we moved our huge computer desk in there and two bookshelves when we had borders.  I can't wait until all the rooms are done and we have the whole house to ourselves.  Then you won't get the smile off my face!


----------



## Barbara L

I can't wait for that day Laurie!

Barbara


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Barbara.  We don't have the room all done up yet, but it already feels like home.  Tony reminded me that we really haven't had a real bedroom for 2 1/2 years because we moved our huge computer desk in there and two bookshelves when we had borders.  I can't wait until all the rooms are done and we have the whole house to ourselves.  Then you won't get the smile off my face!


Take your time and savour way the room grows around you. Make your own..If you want to get rid of anything I'll take the dog on the bed, I'l missing my Maggie. The floors are beautiful  enjoy,enjoy,enjoy
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Kades.  But sorry, the dog on the bed stays.  I would be totally lost without her. While I love both of our mutts, she is definitely "my dog".  Every time I cry out in pain or just cry, she is there to comfort me.  Another reason to smile!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Kades.  But sorry, the dog on the bed stays.  I would be totally lost without her. While I love both of our mutts, she is definitely "my dog".  Every time I cry out in pain or just cry, she is there to comfort me.  Another reason to smile!


Ahhh, my little Maggie would get on the bed, If i would cry she would crawl on her bellie til she got close than would scoot onto my lap, put her head on my knee, when she could get the chance she would sit up stretch he neck and I'd get the biggest kiss,then she would try to wash my face..She was the only dog I've had who loved only me..she was polite to others, but she was all mine.
kades


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> Well, I am not saying everything is good.  She and her hubby betrayed our trust big time and will have to earn it back.  But it was good to talk to her.  We shall see what happens from here.



Ohh, I can understand that one. I hope all gets better then. Maybe they have grown up now.


----------



## texasgirl

kadesma said:


> Ahhh, my little Maggie would get on the bed, If i would cry she would crawl on her bellie til she got close than would scoot onto my lap, put her head on my knee, when she could get the chance she would sit up stretch he neck and I'd get the biggest kiss,then she would try to wash my face..She was the only dog I've had who loved only me..she was polite to others, but she was all mine.
> kades




Dogs are the best fixers of sadness and loneliness!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I went to Dollar Tree yesterday afternoon and there was a Hispanic family in front of me in check-out line.  There was the cutest little girl with big brown eyes.  She made me smile!


----------



## texasgirl

the ribbing I got from a friend about the Nascar race last night!! LOL


----------



## LPBeier

I made home made pork sausage for the first time and DH says it is the best sausage he has ever tasted (even though I think I put in way too much pepper)!  That's love!


----------



## Toots

Its sunny here today and my hound dog, Lily Belle, just went out and rolled around in the grass, she looked so happy.  We're tired of the ice and snow and all of it finally melted.


----------



## LaurenG

The fact that my boyfriend refuses to believe that eventually his white crocs won't be so white anymore


----------



## les

When we visited my Dad, last night & he said "be quiet, the men are talking"!
he's 85 & grew up without womens lib! I had to smile.


----------



## mudbug

some PMs from some DC buddies who missed me.


----------



## kadesma

mudbug said:


> some PMs from some DC buddies who missed me.


Seeing you here did it for me
kades


----------



## tanya

Thinking how much I love this forumn and how much I wish I knew each and every one of you


----------



## babetoo

aubry's face when she saw the quilt i made for her for preschool


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The card I received from my Mom for Valentine's Day to me and my BF.  That was sooo nice!


----------



## kadesma

Having dinner with my daughter and Cade and Carson..

kadesma


----------



## LPBeier

Getting an invitation to go out for Valentines Day dinner....not from my DH who is working, but from my other favourite guy, my best friend's 11 year old son!  He and I have been best buddy's for a long time and since his dad and my DH are working, he wanted to take his mom and I, and another friend who is single, for dinner....of course we are all paying, but he is picking the place and making the reservations!


----------



## QueenBea

Children about 3-5yrs old always make me smile,they are so cute and funny.


----------



## LPBeier

So many smiles today!
1) My second day of being pain and swelling free in my leg!
2) DH and a friend finished the laminate flooring in our office and are assembling my desk in there as we speak!
3) I can actually start to see my living room and spare bedroom as the clutter gets put into place!
4) My big dog Violet was a really good girl at the vet getting her shots and was the hit of the office as usual.
5) My little dog Joie got his 6 week haircut and came prancing out proudly sporting his new red bandana!
EDIT:
6) We just moved some stuff in the living room and found that we have TWO boards left over from the flooring instead of one!  Whew!  We made it!


----------



## babetoo

the news of another great grandchild on the way. we are all over the moon. our family loves babies.


----------



## texasgirl

A very sweet pm from a friend!


----------



## Callisto in NC

The call I got yesterday asking me to do some freelance QuickBooks work and then finding out today if I do really well, the person I'm working for now will recommend me to several other people looking for bookkeeping help.  AND finding out she wants me to check her work once a month after I get her 2008 books fixed and show her how to enter 2009 correctly.


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> A very sweet pm from a friend!


Makes you feel special and that makes me smile for you Stacy.
kades


----------



## expatgirl

arriving home in KZ after a long, arduous journey and seeing my husband........also helping out an old man (well, older than me ) who I "doctored" as I was the  only one to come to his assistance when they announced that they needed a doctor....when I saw noone going to the back to help I stepped in as I had had some student nursing training though I was sure to them I was no doctor nor nurse...they didn't care they were just happy for some help...I "diagnosed" him with being dehydrated after eliminating heart attack, dementia, and low blood sugar...took his pulse after calming him down as we took deep breaths together and it was normal for his age..... went to my "black doctor's bag" andgave the steward some rehydration powder to mix with water and told them to give it to him as often as he could tolerate it (imagine drinking saltwater) but he looked and felt immensely better awhile later.....I was called "Dr. Debe" in Cairo...  What a feeling!!


----------



## expatgirl

oh, I forgot to add that I made him understand (he spoke only Russian) to go to "Doctor" when he arrived home......hope he does......


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Picture it...
5:30 AM, my DH half asleep, comes to me as I'm at the computer and says...
"I need help!" It seems he didn't line up the zipper on his jacket (he was on his way to work) and had it messed up. I almost didn't get it unzipped and was ready to tell him he was stuck wearing it for the rest of his life. Well at least it wasn't the zipper in his slacks and him getting something else stuck in the zipper.


----------



## LPBeier

Debs, I am so proud of you!  Maybe you should go on to get your nursing or doctor's degree!

GOMK, Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## expatgirl

LPBeier said:


> Debs, I am so proud of you!  Maybe you should go on to get your nursing or doctor's degree!
> 
> GOMK, Thanks for the laugh!



thanks, Laurie, it was a huge plane and couldn't  believe there wasn't even one  person to assist........part of the problem was that most people were asleep and probably didn't hear the request........oh, well, I made the right diagnosis and had the rehydration powder on my carry-on...........I would love to be a doctor but we didn't have much money when I was in college.....the staff assured me that they would take his blood pressure and give him some oxygen


----------



## kadesma

Way to go Debs..But then I would expect you to help..You always come through.

kades


----------



## Reanie525i

last thing that made me smile was Katie E who made me realize what I have been missing and gave me hope and strength!!!


----------



## LPBeier

My older sister telling me I did good in researching a care home for our Dad to go to  and offering our home while he waits to get in.  This is big because I have always been the "baby", unable to make grown up decisions or actions!


----------



## Katie H

Reanie525i said:


> last thing that made me smile was Katie E who made me realize what I have been missing and gave me hope and strength!!!



Reanie's post.  Thanks sweetie.


----------



## Reanie525i

getoutamykitchen said:


> Picture it...
> 5:30 AM, my DH half asleep, comes to me as I'm at the computer and says...
> "I need help!" It seems he didn't line up the zipper on his jacket (he was on his way to work) and had it messed up. I almost didn't get it unzipped and was ready to tell him he was stuck wearing it for the rest of his life. Well at least it wasn't the zipper in his slacks and him getting something else stuck in the zipper.


   OUCH -That would be much worse for sure-lol


----------



## LPBeier

My sister just sent me an email to say she hoped it came across on the phone how much she loves me and is proud of me for how far I have come the last few years and that both she and Dad can't believe how well I have handled everything going on lately.

Yes, there is a really big smile beneath these tears of joy.  It's tough being the baby of the family sometimes, even at 50 so this really has me feeling good!  Sorry to bore you with the same story twice, but the fact that she wanted to follow up the phone call with an email is really something!


----------



## kadesma

Laurie,
that is wonderful and you really deserve it..It's so wonderful to see parents being loved and taken care of in their later years...Some really seem to thrive on it and the quality of life seems to get better and the smiles  are well worth you hard work. Bless you Laurie

kades


----------



## cookingwithliz

My dad has Alzheimers and lives with me.  Today he called me by name, he hasn't done that for months.  For a short time he actually remembered me.


----------



## Katie H

Looking out of my kitchen window this morning I noticed about 5 male cardinals flitting in and out of one of the school bus-sized piles of tree debris from our recent ice storm.  They were so beautiful.  Their crimson bodies against the dead brown of the wood and limbs was wonderful.  Couldn't help but smile.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

cookingwithliz said:


> My dad has Alzheimer's and lives with me.  Today he called me by name, he hasn't done that for months.  For a short time he actually remembered me.



My mother is suffering from Alzheimer's also and although by the sounds of it she is not as far advanced as your dad. Those times that they don't recognize you and remember your name as very sad and it makes you cherish the sound of your name from their lips and any coherent moments they do have. As frustrating as Alzheimer's can be, your doing a great thing.


----------



## Alix

Reading this thread made me smile. I could just see Debs face and the man she helped. Laurie and her sister. And all of us with Moms/Dads with Alzheimers. You all make me smile when I've had a long day.


----------



## falcontook

I saw a young girl walking a wiener dog and it made smile. The dog was walking the girl.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I've been going thru 12 years of photographs of my son, from just a few hours old on up and I think I have a charley horse in my face from smiling so hard. I'm scanning old photos and burning them to a disk with music for my own entertainment. I haven't picked out the right music yet. My son wants me to use the theme from Star Wars. Not exactly the melody I was looking for.


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> My mother is suffering from Alzheimer's also and although by the sounds of it she is not as far advanced as your dad. Those times that they don't recognize you and remember your name as very sad and it makes you cherish the sound of your name from their lips and any coherent moments they do have. As frustrating as Alzheimer's can be, your doing a great thing.


Getout,
I know how hard it is for you, my mom had dementiashe knew us but would repeat the same question over and over, she would forget I had called her to be ready at 5 to go to dinner, i had to call her at 4 then again at 4:15 and keep it up til i couldget her to come over and off we would go..I can't tell you how much that hurt..My mom was one of those people everybody like and enjoyed. My dh had told me that of all our parents if he had to live withone and care for them he would wish it were mom..You could tease her, get her to ride a horse and they scaed her to pieces, if as kids the teacher asked for cupcakes boy did they get cupcakes..So seeing her this way..boy oh boy..Then watching her stop eating or even taking a sip of her beloved coffee because a nurse heard her cough and they decided to thicken everything even water..I can still remember how sad she was in the hospital and missed her dog molly if you mentioned home whe would smile and light up. Even today I could kick myself for not telling all those doctors who took turns testing her and each one telling me something different to bug off i was taking her home..I was a fool and my mom went into that awful hospital, and 4 days later my sweet little mom was gone.
so enjoy each and every minute, give hugs and kisses, even bring pictures and later you will be glad you did
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> My mother is suffering from Alzheimer's also and although by the sounds of it she is not as far advanced as your dad. Those times that they don't recognize you and remember your name as very sad and it makes you cherish the sound of your name from their lips and any coherent moments they do have. As frustrating as Alzheimer's can be, your doing a great thing.





cookingwithliz said:


> My dad has Alzheimers and lives with me.  Today he called me by name, he hasn't done that for months.  For a short time he actually remembered me.


Oh cooking,
what a moment to hold close and treasure.I wish you more of them. Any child who care for their parent no matter the reason is an angel,prayers for you and your dad..My mom had dementia and still remembered all of us. I'm so thankful for that.May your dad look at you one more time and remember
kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen

kadesma said:


> Getout,
> I know how hard it is for you, my mom had dementiashe knew us but would repeat the same question over and over, she would forget I had called her to be ready at 5 to go to dinner, i had to call her at 4 then again at 4:15 and keep it up til i couldget her to come over and off we would go..I can't tell you how much that hurt..My mom was one of those people everybody like and enjoyed. My dh had told me that of all our parents if he had to live withone and care for them he would wish it were mom..You could tease her, get her to ride a horse and they scaed her to pieces, if as kids the teacher asked for cupcakes boy did they get cupcakes..So seeing her this way..boy oh boy..Then watching her stop eating or even taking a sip of her beloved coffee because a nurse heard her cough and they decided to thicken everything even water..I can still remember how sad she was in the hospital and missed her dog molly if you mentioned home whe would smile and light up. Even today I could kick myself for not telling all those doctors who took turns testing her and each one telling me something different to bug off i was taking her home..I was a fool and my mom went into that awful hospital, and 4 days later my sweet little mom was gone.
> so enjoy each and every minute, give hugs and kisses, even bring pictures and later you will be glad you did
> kadesma



I will keep her home here with me as long as possible (which as far as I'm concerned is to the very end). My DH's mother passed away from Alzheimer's recently on Nov. 3, 2008 and she was in the hospital. The last time I saw her she looked so terrible and I vowed from that day on that I would do everything in my power to keep her home with me. The only reason my MIL was in an assisted living facility was because she would get very violent and we didn't want my son subjected to that from his favorite MeMa. 
I already miss the mom I use to know, but I've stopped getting angry at her about her actions. Now I just get angry at the disease and make it a point to never let her see me get angry. I write a lot of notes. You would not believe the notes I have taped all over the house for her. If it works we do it.
I also keep a journal and write in it quite often about my days with her and her symptoms. When I'm having a really hard time I even made an appointment or two with her doctor and go in and talk to her about mom while mom stays home with my husband.


----------



## Katie H

Apparently around 11:30 to midnight is when Sally gets her second wind.  The last several evenings she's turned into a playing kitty "rocket."  Tonight she resurrected several balls and has been "playing herself" all over the family room.  She's practically a blur and I'm almost laughing out loud at her antics.


----------



## lifesaver

That dog taking a nap on Barbara L and Maidrite's chair (I Just Need A Nap).


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> Apparently around 11:30 to midnight is when Sally gets her second wind.  The last several evenings she's turned into a playing kitty "rocket."  Tonight she resurrected several balls and has been "playing herself" all over the family room.  She's practically a blur and I'm almost laughing out loud at her antics.


Katie,
aren't they special. I love watching our outside kittys play..One will rub  my legs and stand  up holding on to my jeans and meowing looking up at me as the other runs all over the place slapping a kitty treat back and forth...They do some of the darndest things and the poor dog is in the back gound having a fit Glad you have some babies to keep you company..Trying to do an exchange right now and finish up a tortalini salad for tomorrow..Have to run to the store and get some pesto it never stops so I keep on running
cj


----------



## LPBeier

My best friend phoning me up to say that her two sons, 13 and 11, who I have known all their lives, told her that since they have no sports tomorrow they want to come over and help work on our house to get it ready for my Dad moving in!  Gotta love those guys!


----------



## bethzaring

born Monday March 2 at 4:15 am


----------



## getoutamykitchen

bethzaring said:


> born Monday March 2 at 4:15 am



This post. Thank you, bethzaring! They are adorable!


----------



## DimityrDimitrov

Yesterday when i saw friends that haven't seen for couple of months.


----------



## LPBeier

bethzaring said:


> born Monday March 2 at 4:15 am



You did good Beth!  This made me smile twice, one for each!


----------



## kadesma

Beth,
they are just darling..Love those ears
kadesma


----------



## expatgirl

all they need are ribbons on both ears.....how adorable.........and as far as cats chasing each other......Zoe who is a "young-un" just loves to wart the you know what out of Sushie who is old and crotchetie.....I honestly think that's why Sushie is still around 'cause Zoe pumps up her blood pressure........as for dementia........my 85 year old grandmother was in a nursing home and my chatty Cathy sister was just babbling away about nothing just to keep the conversation going to a nonresponsive old woman.....finally my grandmother cocks her head to one side and comments  to her "You talk too much, Brenda".........Brenda nearly fell out of her chair.......her hubby had to be picked off the floor he was laughing so hard..........cause she does babble........


----------



## LPBeier

We saw the surgeon today and while the prognosis for my knee was neither good nor bad, I had to smile at his comment.  I said "so there's nothing you can do for me at the moment" and he replied "I can hold your hand and feel your pain with you". That helped a lot.  He also said that he really felt bad that this wasn't going as planned.  And I told him I have no regrets and would have him do it again in a heartbeat because my pain now is really nothing compared to before the surgery.

Then DH added to my smiles by buying me a beautiful new cane with sparkly butterflies on it (yes, there is some purple on it, of course!) and a plain vanilla sundae from McDonald's, even though I gave up sweets for lent!

Before anyone feels bad about my leg, the good news is there is no infection, no further internal scarring showing up and my range is actually getting better.  As for the increased pain, swelling and problems sleeping, he believes that this will mend itself in time.  While it is frustrating that there isn't a quick cure, I am happy that I can return to my work, my pool workouts and normal life without any chance of making it worse.  All fears of blood clots and infection are over.

Yes, I still have to use a cane.....but now I am walking in style!


----------



## miniman

Glad to hear it Laurie. Hopefully progress will continue at a good rate.


----------



## Katie H

Was TV surfing a little while ago because there wasn't anything on my local channels or any of the other dish channels that I cared to watch when I happened on an Illinois PBS station airing a special on "The Police."  I have the speakers cranked up and I'm tappin' and smilin' my tail off.  I have a full hour to enjoy!


----------



## LPBeier

Katie's post - I can just picture it!


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> Was TV surfing a little while ago because there wasn't anything on my local channels or any of the other dish channels that I cared to watch when I happened on an Illinois PBS station airing a special on "The Police."  I have the speakers cranked up and I'm tappin' and smilin' my tail off.  I have a full hour to enjoy!


Heck you better shake those tail feathers girl
kades


----------



## bethzaring

kadesma said:


> Beth,
> they are just darling..Love those ears
> kadesma


 
yes, those ears are a little over the top

here is a photo of the daddy goat taken last fall, you can see where the kids got their ears, and coloring!


----------



## kadesma

Wow Beth, papa is a beauty..Thanks for letting us share...We live on 8-1/2 acres and it's for pasture, how i wish we had cattle or goats or something..Even had we planted trees..But we had the pharmacy to run so farming was out. Now we run daughter in laws horses and sons cattle...But I still wish

kadesma


----------



## lifesaver

Just this morning when a little sparrow was nibbling on pieces of bread that i had thrown out into the front yard.


----------



## LPBeier

My dog Joie "begging" for the empty toilet paper roll because he heard me change it from the other end of the house!


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> My dog Joie "begging" for the empty toilet paper roll because he heard me change it from the other end of the house!


 

LOL...ahhhh, it's the little things, isn't it?


----------



## LPBeier

bethzaring said:


> LOL...ahhhh, it's the little things, isn't it?



It most certainly is!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I was in Super Walmart at about 8 am and as I shopped I could here the sweetest bird singing up in the rafters. He/she must have swooped in while the doors were open in the garden center or in the receiving back door. It truly made my shopping experience so enjoyable. Plus there was practically no one in the store so I felt like I had the store to myself.


----------



## babetoo

i bought a small pet bed for my can thomas. he just loves it and he doesn't love many things, cept me and his blanket. lol made me smile to see him enjoying it


----------



## kadesma

Got myself ready and DH and I went birthday shopping for Master Carson. He will be a big boy 4 on Sat..He asked for some puzzles and a Lighting McQueen power car...So we got him the car then had a nice lunch/early dinner..Now tomorrow I get to watch Olivia and Ethan at last. On Friday it will be Carson's turn to spend the day with his Ma..I've waited so long for this...I've missed taking care of my little ones.. At last I feel worth while once more...Say a prayer that I stay well please...
kades


----------



## LPBeier

I am so happy for you Kades!  I know how much you love the little ones and how they fill your life - just remember that you do the same for them!


----------



## expatgirl

prayers coming so you can spoil the dickens out of them, Ma...........


----------



## Mel!

My daugher got a mostly good school report, for a change.


----------



## expatgirl

Mel! said:


> My daugher got a mostly good school report, for a change.



as the mom of two kids who were 180 degrees apart in attitude towards school work I'm very HAPPY to hear your daughter's good news......may it continue......not much longer till the year is out.......hang in there.........


----------



## Mel!

Thanks your expat girl.  Good to hear that other parents have a kid of each kind. People are so judgemental of parents when their kids are disruptive and it is nice to get reassurance that kids are themselves and everything is not because of us. 

Not sure the end of the year will make me smile.  Nice when the teachers get a few hours of my daughers attitude per day instead of me all day.


----------



## expatgirl

I had a 4 year old daughter who begged for "homework" (get this!!!!) taught her to read by the time she was 5 because she begged and my son who went to his first day of 1st grade and he said he didn't like it and didn't want to go back........"Why not?"  "cause they make you work and won't let us play in centers".......being a teacher of Early Childhood, Kindergarten and Primary grades I shuddered at the remark.........and I had a real reason to shudder.............I really should have grey toenails now.........I really should........we barely got him thru high school and what was so stupid was this kid was considered incredibly smart......just an underachiever.....I say LAZY..........same same..........anyway he is now a policeman......loving his job........and if he's happy ........I'm happy.....daughter on the other hand is doing what she does best ............arguing the *&^%$## out of legislators on political issues in regards to road issues......(part of her fellowship and being paid peanuts hahaha) and wants to go to law school........if she does.......I'm hiring her first thing.....never met anyone who could argue me to the ground except her....and I have a big mouth.....she and her debate partner did well in the international debate competitions...so hang in there, girl, and don't cry.......believe it or not they will come through if you love them.........sometimes I wasn't all that loving but mad as the dickens.........but he and his family live in our house and take care of it while we're overseas and he'll take me in his big bear hugs and it was all worth the the crying and sleepless nights..........it'll be the same for you, too


----------



## Mel!

Thanks for your support Expat girl.  Yeah, everybody with that type of kid spends most of the time mad as dickens. They have that effect on parents. 

Your son is the second difficult kid success story I have heard, so I can hope. I sometimes wonder if my daugher will be able to have a job at all when she grows up with the temperament she has, swinging from one mood extreme to the other every half hour.


----------



## LPBeier

I give big dog and little dog each a piece of card board which they love to chew up and spit all over the carpet.  Big dog gets a bigger piece, but wants little dog's piece, just because little dog has it.  What happens?  Little dog ends up with both pieces and big dog ends up wimpering and giving her eeyore impersonation!  My wonderful wimp - these two always make me smile!


----------



## expatgirl

Laurie, you just have typical fur children.....one trying to show who the other is boss.........cats are fun, too.......put down a paper bag.....one will crawl in and the other will pounce on it......out will come a paw to swipe at the other.......the other will jump on top of the bag......oh, my it's a game you could watch forever........or one will tread softly across the jungle tree limb (back of the couch) and pounce on the other unsuspecting "tiger"......surprise attack......B-52 dive-bombing operation success...yeah, there'd better be a front row seat to scoop out that cat box daily and feed twice a day ...........I'm sure my babies are missing me now........haha!


----------



## LPBeier

expatgirl said:


> Laurie, you just have typical fur children.....one trying to show who the other is boss........



Debs, I might call Violet (big dog) anything but typical!  We knew that the fact that she was part boxer, part border collie and looked pit bull, that she would be thought of as an aggressive dog.  She has the energy of the collie and strength of the boxer and all the characteristics of both.  So, from the time she was a puppy we taught her to be gentle and play fair....I guess to a fault, poor thing!   Joie, the bichon cross with the attitude of tiger came along and had basically not been trained in how to play, obey or anything and poor Violet the meek's world was turned upside down.  They have been very good for each other and though if they could take they wouldn't admit it, they love each other dearly.  

I love them both and don't mind picking up cardboard scraps once in awhile just to see them play!

You are right though, all animals are like children and I wouldn't have it any other way!


----------



## miniman

We used to a dog that was a cross between a doberman & a labrador. He looked like a doberman but had the lab nature - great for the house security and safe at the same time.


----------



## expatgirl

wow.......that must have been a great dog......but "why are you running away, Mister?"


----------



## luvs

i got a 100% on my mid-term test for my 2nd cycle class, & a 99% midterm total.


----------



## LPBeier

Way to go, Luvs!  I am proud of you!


----------



## luvs

thanks, laurie!!


----------



## miniman

Yippeeee - superstar Luvs


----------



## expatgirl

That's awesome, Luvs..............I once had a 100% average in a class and the prof would only give me a 99......said nobody was perfect.....el jerko......that means you worked hard............so congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## luvs

i appreciate you guys!!!!! i studied plenty. next we've got practicals, one where you cut 2 potatoes into 1.5 ounces each of battonet, small dice, julienne, & brunoise within 20 minutes. then we cook 12 ounces of hollandaise at & hold it at 115, a quart of espagnole at 160, a quart of veloute at 160, & rice pilaf. we've 2 hours fer that. THEN we can see my grade, oh my!!


----------



## expatgirl

ok, Girlfriend, I need a translator here......let's see........battonet, brunoise, I think that I know what espagnole is but would not take a test on it..........yippee.....I know what a veloute is but I know it's got to be just right...........oh, I would love to be taking a cooking class......better smelling than a bacteriology lab where everything smells like mold........and on an early Saturday morn.............one girl would come in green at the gills for staying out and imbibing all night and leave even greener............your course sounds like fun............


----------



## radhuni

Small children are playing Holi.


----------



## Jikoni

My kids fighting over spinach at dinner. I cooked the spinach in mornay sauce. Can't help smiling still.


----------



## LPBeier

How our two dogs have taken so quickly to my Dad living here.  Even when he first arrived they never jumped up on him as they do other "visitors".  They are constantly lying at his feet or on his bed and really making him feel loved.  It has really helped to make his transition from living alone a lot easier and that puts a big smile on my face.


----------



## kadesma

Nothing like a pooch to make you feel special. Just the look in those big eyes can melt you heart. I'm so happy for all of you.I'd give anything for just one hour with my dad and mom.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, I would give anything for you to have that time.  It has only been five days since Dad moved in but it feels so right and I know he is much happier (and in some ways healthier) for it!  Having the dogs cuddle with him is only part of it, but I know that it is a huge part.  I think this arrangement is great for all of us.


----------



## Barbara L

Like I said the other night Laurie, they are excited to have Grandpa visit!  I'm so glad they have taken to each other so well!  My dad sometimes said (jokingly, of course) that he didn't like little kids or cats, and yet they both have always flocked to him.  Other than my mom's dog Baby, who only tolerated him and didn't like short men at all, dogs feel the same about him!

I would love to see a picture of your dad with the "grandkids!"

Luvs, a belated congratulations on your midterm grades!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The last thing that made me really smile...
When I picked up my son from school yesterday he was smiling from ear to ear. He than said to me, "Hey Mom, guess what I saw on the bulletin board today on my way to Ms. Wilson class?" I replied, "What was that kiddo?"
He had a biography project in language arts class that required him to do a poster about his subject, with a little convincing from his mom & dad he did his on the gentleman who founded the town we currently live in. Well his poster was one of a few chosen to go up on the bulletin board. It had a giant blue ribbon on it, which also made his day. Ah, School Days!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

Driving home from work on this Friday with the sunroof open, listening to one of my IL DIVO cd's.


----------



## LPBeier

getoutamykitchen said:


> The last thing that made me really smile...
> When I picked up my son from school yesterday he was smiling from ear to ear. He than said to me, "Hey Mom, guess what I saw on the bulletin board today on my way to Ms. Wilson class?" I replied, "What was that kiddo?"
> He had a biography project in language arts class that required him to do a poster about his subject, with a little convincing from his mom & dad he did his on the gentleman who founded the town we currently live in. Well his poster was one of a few chosen to go up on the bulletin board. It had a giant blue ribbon on it, which also made his day. Ah, School Days!



GOMK, congratulate your son for me!  I remember in Grade 9 I won a Poster Contest and it was such a thrill!  Hearing of his accomplishment put a smile on my face too!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Vanilla Bean said:


> Driving home from work on this Friday with the sunroof open, listening to one of my IL DIVO cd's.



This post that reminded me of another moment that makes me smile. While the weather is cooler here in FL I like to take my black lab with me when I take my son to and from school. Her favorite thing is when I open the sunroof and although she isn't tall enough to stick her whole head out (which I wouldn't allow due to the risk of an eye injury), she can stick her nose out to catch some interesting smells. My favorite part is her lips gently flapping in the wind and the sound it makes. It almost sounds like a gobbling turkey.


----------



## kadesma

I got to watch Ethan and Olivia this evening as well as their pup Zbun.Zbun is  minature schnauzer as cute as a button with a little black nose and black eyes that peer out from behind black and white long hair. Poor little guy has had to stan in his crate for 6 week, only being keft out to do his business,So it was with great pleasure That I got to allow him his first blast of freedom. I thought sure he would be all over th place and back. We put him out on the grass and he took about 3 steps, then lifted the leg that had been fracturerd and limped over to me and ploped himself in my lap. I put him back on his feet and stood up and I finally got him to follow me of course confidence returned and by the time my daughter cam he was scampering around as wild as the kids

kadesma


----------



## texasgirl

walking 3 miles on my treadmill!! I'm so glad I have it back!! WOOHOO!!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

getoutamykitchen said:


> This post that reminded me of another moment that makes me smile. While the weather is cooler here in FL I like to take my black lab with me when I take my son to and from school. Her favorite thing is when I open the sunroof and although she isn't tall enough to stick her whole head out (which I wouldn't allow due to the risk of an eye injury), she can stick her nose out to catch some interesting smells. My favorite part is her lips gently flapping in the wind and the sound it makes. It almost sounds like a gobbling turkey.


  I would love to do that if I had a dog.  When I lived in NY, I would take my Australian Shepherd, Duke, to the park and let him run.  He loved that, and I miss those days.  The people that live below me have a cute black lab.  I see the guy walking him when I get home from work.  He's a friendly dog, and he came right up to me one day when I got out of my car.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

texasgirl said:


> walking 3 miles on my treadmill!! I'm so glad I have it back!! WOOHOO!!


That's what I need to do. I was going to start a walking program last week, but work was such a bear. By the time I get home, I'm too pooped, especially after making dinner/lunches, etc.

The last thing that made me smile was reading that bethzaring saved a baby goat.


----------



## LPBeier

Watching my diabetic (and sweet tooth) Dad's eyes light up last night after supper when I served him a large piece of angel food cake with fluffy green frosting and saying, you mean I can eat that?


----------



## Katie H

I've been watching TV tonight and my beautiful kitty, Ashley (my avatar), slept on the left arm of my recliner.  I just reached over and gently petted his head.  He never stirred but, as I was stroking him, a big smile spread across his face.  He looked so happy, comfortable and content I just had to smile.  It's so nice to be able to provide a safe happy place for my "children.:


----------



## SharonT

Katie E has 10,001 posts.  <smile>


----------



## luvs

my kitty was meowing fer me not to leave today. it was a sad smile.


----------



## kadesma

Smiling because my thursday and friday are filled with watching the little ones again...Makes me feel so happy

kades


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, Your being happy puts a huge smile on my face!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Kades, Your being happy puts a huge smile on my face!


Thanks Laurie,
How is your dad ? Give him a hug for me.
kades


----------



## LadyCook61

What made me smile was looking out the window as I sit at the computer and seeing Mr. and Mrs. Mallard duck in my pond.


----------



## LPBeier

LadyCook, that would make me smile too.  I love ducks too!


----------



## lifesaver

James's Anniversary wish to Barbara and the pic of the two of them wearing those cool looking hats.


----------



## kadesma

Just now getting a call from Cade thanking me for dinner yesterday and telling me he is eating the leftovers he and his mom took home..He said he is so glad he now likes gravy on his potatoes and for bread dunking 

kades


----------



## luvs

my school is giving us an extensive vacation!!!!! from friday till april 7th!!


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> my school is giving us an extensive vacation!!!!! from friday till april 7th!!


Enjoy it Luvs,
good to see you here
hugs,
kadesma


----------



## luvs

kadesma said:


> Enjoy it Luvs,
> good to see you here
> hugs,
> kadesma


 
thanks, kades. (((((hugs)))))
i love being here.
they give us a final, a quiz, & 2 practicals, then vacation!!!!! whew!!


----------



## LPBeier

luvs said:


> thanks, kades. (((((hugs)))))
> i love being here.
> they give us a final, a quiz, & 2 practicals, then vacation!!!!! whew!!



Having been to culinary school I totally agree that after that you need a nice long vacation!  LOL!!! Relax and enjoy!  You have certainly earned it.


----------



## LPBeier

A young couple is coming over tomorrow night to plan their wedding reception (a dessert buffet) and the groom, who I have known for quite a few years now, says he is fasting until then so he can do lots of taste testing!    People loving my cooking and baking is the fasted way to put a smile on my face!  Now I have to get baking!


----------



## luvs

LPBeier said:


> Having been to culinary school I totally agree that after that you need a nice long vacation! LOL!!! Relax and enjoy! You have certainly earned it.


 

ugh, i'm a sleep-junkie & a few minutes to not focus on important stuff would be great, a breather. thank God fer vacation!!

thanks! 

(pssst..... fer my practical, my veloute & espagnole were great, my hollandaise wasn't, i needed to fix it, & my pilaf was excellent. got a 98 on my final, a 100 on my quiz, & my knife skills practical's tomorrow.i'm losing it!!!!!)


----------



## B'sgirl

When my two year old son walked up to me and tugged on my arms and said, "We fogotta pray! Fold your arms!" And then he bowed his head and said a sweet little prayer.


----------



## LPBeier

B'sgirl said:


> When my two year old son walked up to me and tugged on my arms and said, "We fogotta pray! Fold your arms!" And then he bowed his head and said a sweet little prayer.



Awww, that just put the biggest smile on my face too!  Thanks for sharing, Michelle!


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> thanks, kades. (((((hugs)))))
> i love being here.
> they give us a final, a quiz, & 2 practicals, then vacation!!!!! whew!!


And you will sail right through it. Good luck to you sweetie
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My son, who is one who doesn't like change or trying new things, came up to me yesterday as I was preparing dinner and asked if he could try some of the Spaghetti Squash I had baking in the oven for my DH and I. He said he wanted to try something different. He thought it was O.K., but he liked regular spaghetti better.


----------



## kadesma

I had so much fun yesterday, My son in law stopped by after picking up the kids and Olivia got her first  baking lesson. She saw I was just getting ready to knead bread, so she gabbed a chair, dragged it to the bread board, climbed up and stated she wanted to help you Ma..So I showed her, push,turn, fold, push handed over the big wad of dough and she kneaded away. When we got finished I told her we needed to put the ball of dough into a greased bowl and she helped me do that as well. we put it to rise and went outside to swing..She was so excited telling her daddy her eyes just sparkled..I now have my second cook coming along..Cade is my cookie baker, but now has branched out. He called asking about a broccoli casserrole that he and mommy made yesterday.
WOW I'm really smiling
kadesma


----------



## luvs

i'm on vacation till the 7th!!!!! plus i got perfect attendance again, & got to cook breakfast with the other 2 perfect attendees while the others inventoried the kitchen. & my final grade fer the cycle is an "A".


----------



## babetoo

checking on my veggies i am growing all pots. everything is coming up. tiny little plants on all. my first try so am happy.


----------



## Katie H

My grey tabby, Chessie Lou, is asleep on the arm of my recliner.  She's sound asleep but her whiskers are twitching and her little mouth is chattering.  She must be dreaming.  Wonder what she's chasing in her dreams.  She makes me smile.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, all your kitties make me smile!
Babe, your excitement about your plants make me smile!
Luvs, your success at school makes me smile!
My hubby phoning me from work just to say he loves and misses me makes me smile! ( and the fact that his boss says he has a great wife and she loves me because I "let" him work on his day off!)


----------



## luvs

kitties & laurie & babetoo's baby plants....


----------



## lifesaver

luvs avitar... i think it's cute.


----------



## Katie H

Was just surfing through the TV channels and came across an episode of _The Electric Company_.  What fun!  It's as great as I remember it when my children were watching it when they were small.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I just got off another forum I belong to (it's for horse crazy people) and watched a miniature horse give birth live. I just happened to log on at the right moment. I never get tired of watching something like that. Animals only of course!


----------



## texasgirl

Got a new washer!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Congrats Stacy!

I am feeling rotten with my sinus infection and went to lie down.  My bigger dog, Violet, came into the room, very softly jumped onto the bed, dropped her favourite toy by my face, then curled up beside me and went to sleep.  Even though it hurts, I couldn't help but smile!


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> Congrats Stacy!
> 
> I am feeling rotten with my sinus infection and went to lie down.  My bigger dog, Violet, came into the room, very softly jumped onto the bed, dropped her favourite toy by my face, then curled up beside me and went to sleep.  Even though it hurts, I couldn't help but smile!




AWWWWWWWWWW, I love my dogs like that too!! Aren't they the greatest stress relievers?!


----------



## LPBeier

texasgirl said:


> AWWWWWWWWWW, I love my dogs like that too!! Aren't they the greatest stress relievers?!



We call her "Nurse Violet" because she always knows when someone isn't feeling well and sticks by them to make sure they are okay.  She is spending a lot of time with my Dad since he moved in and I am really glad to see that because he isn't well and missing his dog.  Violet IS one of my smiles!


----------



## mikki

Driving behind my DD today and the car in front of her wasn't going fast enough for her so she turned up the side road to go the back way and I beat her home.


----------



## aHobbs

when I woke up this morning my dog was laying with her head on my pillow belly up and she was snoring - gotta smile at that!


----------



## luvs

my kitty, tigs, returned to me after my landlord relented several weeks ago. he's on my lap purring away.


----------



## LPBeier

I woke up this morning and could actually breath out of my right nostril, see out of my right eye and hear out of my right ear, and the person hammering on my sinus from the inside finally stopped!  As much as I hate antibiotic I feel so much better.

So, after church as we were heading to the door, I asked Tony for the car keys.  He didn't think much of it, thinking I wanted to put my stuff in the back while he said one last goodbye.  He got to the car and I was in the driver's seat all ready to go!  He didn't say a word.  I pulled out of the parking lot, and made the 20 minute drive home through 4 major intersections and one tricky left turn.  I have never driven our car before that we have had for 8 months because of my leg.  I have driving my Dad's a bit lately but not that far from home base.  

And if that wasn't enough to make me smile, Tony handed me the other key and said "here honey, you might need this.  I am so proud of you!"


----------



## Claire

I'm not prone to depression, but for some reason yesterday it hit me like a brick wall.  Luckily, there is nothing like having to be somewhere, dressed and covered, for a get-together with a few true friends.  So I managed to shower, dress, make up, and get my sorry butt out of the house in spite of the late snow storm.  

What made me smile?  The friends whose home we were at have just adopted a new little Peke-Poo.  Nothing like a new puppy for pure love. 

I came back home to my depression, my geriatric dog gal, and my very understanding husband.  But that few minutes with friends and that little puppy lifted me out of my depression for a few hours.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My kitty Vixen, whom I have had since november of 2003 and she came from some sort of seriously abusive situation. Anyway she has been a work in progress when it comes to trusting people. She will go out of her way to always be near me, but always a little nervous. Last night my DH & I were watching Get Smart and she for the first time actually climbed up my stomach and then my chest to demand my attention. Needless to say she got it. It's such a great feeling when our pets show how much they need us.


----------



## Katie H

*...and cry.*

When Buck died, the mayor and city gave me a white crepe myrtle tree, which was then planted in our little city park across from city hall.

Today they held a dedication of the tree, complete with a brass plaque with Buck's name and the dates of his city council tenure. Later the plaque will be affixed to a granite monument.

Today is a picture-perfect day with clear, blue skies and lots of sunshine.  I helped as the mayor inserted the stakes of the plaque into the ground at the base of Buck's tree.  I smiled because I know Buck would be pleased at this gesture and I cried because I wanted him beside me to hold my hand.

If I can figure out how to get a photo from the camera to the computer, I'll post a picture.


----------



## licia

Katie, what a nice thing to do in memory of Buck.  I know you are very proud.


----------



## texasgirl

Hearing a loving friends voice today!


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Hearing a loving friends voice today!


Makes you feel special and happy doesn't it Stacy? Good I love when you smile.

kades


----------



## texasgirl

I've been smiling a lot lately. Thank you cj, I hope you are too with those babies around!!


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> When Buck died, the mayor and city gave me a white crepe myrtle tree, which was then planted in our little city park across from city hall.
> 
> Today they held a dedication of the tree, complete with a brass plaque with Buck's name and the dates of his city council tenure. Later the plaque will be affixed to a granite monument.
> 
> Today is a picture-perfect day with clear, blue skies and lots of sunshine.  I helped as the mayor inserted the stakes of the plaque into the ground at the base of Buck's tree.  I smiled because I know Buck would be pleased at this gesture and I cried because I wanted him beside me to hold my hand.
> 
> If I can figure out how to get a photo from the camera to the computer, I'll post a picture.


Katie, what a wonderful tribute to a wonderful man..I know how much you miss him, but I believe with all my heart he was right there beside you..Those beautiful blue skies all clear and bright, he was there with a big smile right at your shoulder...I think if you close your eyes you will almost feel him holding your hand.
kades


----------



## texasgirl

Katie E said:


> When Buck died, the mayor and city gave me a white crepe myrtle tree, which was then planted in our little city park across from city hall.
> 
> Today they held a dedication of the tree, complete with a brass plaque with Buck's name and the dates of his city council tenure. Later the plaque will be affixed to a granite monument.
> 
> Today is a picture-perfect day with clear, blue skies and lots of sunshine.  I helped as the mayor inserted the stakes of the plaque into the ground at the base of Buck's tree.  I smiled because I know Buck would be pleased at this gesture and I cried because I wanted him beside me to hold my hand.
> 
> If I can figure out how to get a photo from the camera to the computer, I'll post a picture.



He was holding your hand Katie. You couldn't feel it, but, he was there with you sweet lady.


----------



## texasgirl

walking on my treadmill again for about a month and no weight loss yet, but, I feel good


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Taking my 12 yr. old son for a check up and booster shot and him taking the shot like a man. Also seeing that he is only 2 1/2" shorter than me.


----------



## babetoo

my little great granddaughter, audbry saying "peease grandma" don't remember what she wanted but u can bet i gave it to her. she had me at peease.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> my little great granddaughter, audbry saying "peease grandma" don't remember what she wanted but u can bet i gave it to her. she had me at peease.


Ah Babe, mine get me that way too..I love looking into their beautiful faces when they ask for something..My grandsons are all handsome and know my weak spots, little Olivia, I'm told looks just as I did at that age and when she climbs in my lap and say please Ma, it's hers, same with my boys...Aren't they  the best medicine?
kades


----------



## LPBeier

I have missed so much.

Katie, thank you for sharing that beautiful moment.  Now you can go visit Buck's tree and know that he will meet you there even if you can't see or feel him, he will be there.

Stacy, you go girl!  Thinking of you on that treadmill makes me smile!

GOMAK, your son is more of a man taking needles than my DH is!  That made me smile too!

Babe, she had me at "peease" too!

CJ, your encouragement to others ALWAYS makes me smile.


----------



## LPBeier

Tonight I asked Dad if he would like to play some crib and he said yes.  We played 3 games and he beat me all three, skunking me in the last.  Doesn't matter, just spending that time with him was enough to make me smile!


----------



## expatgirl

Katie E said:


> When Buck died, the mayor and city gave me a white crepe myrtle tree, which was then planted in our little city park across from city hall.
> 
> Today they held a dedication of the tree, complete with a brass plaque with Buck's name and the dates of his city council tenure. Later the plaque will be affixed to a granite monument.
> 
> Today is a picture-perfect day with clear, blue skies and lots of sunshine.  I helped as the mayor inserted the stakes of the plaque into the ground at the base of Buck's tree.  I smiled because I know Buck would be pleased at this gesture and I cried because I wanted him beside me to hold my hand.
> 
> If I can figure out how to get a photo from the camera to the computer, I'll post a picture.



I can just imagine what Buck would have commented on that.........humbly and then given you other websites to go to if you wanted to order any...........I never ran into anyone who was as resourceful as him..........he had a website for everything..........and like you we miss him..........


----------



## babetoo

kadesma said:


> Ah Babe, mine get me that way too..I love looking into their beautiful faces when they ask for something..My grandsons are all handsome and know my weak spots, little Olivia, I'm told looks just as I did at that age and when she climbs in my lap and say please Ma, it's hers, same with my boys...Aren't they the best medicine?
> kades


 
she was here today to show me her new easter dress. new white shoes and an adorable little pink hat. i had a small basket and cupcakes for her. so precious. they are indeed the center of my world at the moment. did i tell u another on the way?


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> she was here today to show me her new easter dress. new white shoes and an adorable little pink hat. i had a small basket and cupcakes for her. so precious. they are indeed the center of my world at the moment. did i tell u another on the way?



Congratulations, Babe, on another great-grandchild!  Another one to spoil like the dickens!!!!  That makes me smile.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> she was here today to show me her new easter dress. new white shoes and an adorable little pink hat. i had a small basket and cupcakes for her. so precious. they are indeed the center of my world at the moment. did i tell u another on the way?


Oh babe how wonderful...My girls are through so little 3 year old Olivia is our baby...There is nothing sweeter than holding a new born, that wonderful baby smell and how warm and dear they are...Enjoy Gramma

kades


----------



## LPBeier

I need to hire a new assistant for my catering business because my main one is DH and with his new shifts, while he can help me prep ahead, he works weekends so isn't available for weekends.  

I talked to a young man from our church who loves to bake, spent two years doing various jobs in a small bakery and is just all round the kind of person I want at my side.  When I had first asked if he was interested to help with a couple of catering jobs this summer, he said yeah, he just had to check the date.  But when we had our actual "interview" today and I was asking questions about how he would handle situations, etc., he got a puzzled look on his face.

I asked if maybe the job wasn't what he wanted and he said "No, this sounds fascinating, I thought you just wanted me to set up tables or something and was wondering if I got a free meal out of it!  A paid summer job where I get to work with food, eat, and assist an awesome chef, I am totally interested!

I hired him on the spot (and it wasn't the awesome chef part that got me either!).  A wonderful smile that will keep me smiling through the summer.


----------



## LadyCook61

Holding little kittens and loving on them made me smile .


----------



## LPBeier

Actually this isn't a smile, it is an all out belly laugh!

Today my sister came over for our family Easter Lunch (because DH works during dinner).  Most of you know about my knee woes (replacement surgery with mega complications) and I walk with a cane.  Our Dad is 84, and walks with a cane.  My sister recently damage her knee (and found out she is the third in the family to have arthritis in her knees) and while she isn't using a cane, she walks with one stiff leg and a limp.

Well, DH drove to the restaurant and the three of us creaked and groaned as we got out of the car.  DH went ahead to open doors for us and was the last in line on the way to the table.  The hostess apologized as she saw how slow and feeble the three of us were walking saying she should have seated us closer to the door.

My usually shy quiet hubby never missed a beat.  He said with a straight face "it's okay, they don't get out of the group home much so we like to give them some exercise when we can".

(The reason we didn't kill him is he doesn't say things like this often AND he does work as a care worker in a group home).


----------



## LPBeier

LadyCook61 said:


> Holding little kittens and loving on them made me smile .



me too!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Actually this isn't a smile, it is an all out belly laugh!
> 
> Today my sister came over for our family Easter Lunch (because DH works during dinner).  Most of you know about my knee woes (replacement surgery with mega complications) and I walk with a cane.  Our Dad is 84, and walks with a cane.  My sister recently damage her knee (and found out she is the third in the family to have arthritis in her knees) and while she isn't using a cane, she walks with one stiff leg and a limp.
> 
> Well, DH drove to the restaurant and the three of us creaked and groaned as we got out of the car.  DH went ahead to open doors for us and was the last in line on the way to the table.  The hostess apologized as she saw how slow and feeble the three of us were walking saying she should have seated us closer to the door.
> 
> My usually shy quiet hubby never missed a beat.  He said with a straight face "it's okay, they don't get out of the group home much so we like to give them some exercise when we can".
> 
> (The reason we didn't kill him is he doesn't say things like this often AND he does work as a care worker in a group home).


Oh my gosh!  I could actually picture this all in my mind!  How funny!  Give Tony a hug from me!!!

Barbara


----------



## Katie H

LPBeier said:


> Katie, thank you for sharing that beautiful moment.  Now you can go visit Buck's tree and know that he will meet you there even if you can't see or feel him, he will be there.



Thanks, Laurie.  I see the tree everyday.  Well, at least those days I work at the shop.  I have to drive by it on my way to and from.  I always give it a little look and a wave and say "hello" to Buck.


----------



## Katie H

When I came home from the shop this afternoon, I noticed there were several "bodies" of red tulips on the front porch.  Immediately I suspected Tumble.  He's into everything all the time.

It wasn't until about 3 o'clock that my suspicions were confirmed.  A friend, Edwina, stopped by and we were talking on the porch.  Out of the corner of my eye, I saw some motion.  I looked over into the rose garden, where the tulips also grow, and spied Tumble "attacking" a tulip.  I no time he proudly pranced across the yard, bright red tulip in his mouth, to the front porch and presented his "kill" to me.  What a hunter!!!

Both Edwina and I smiled and laughed out loud.


----------



## kadesma

My smile today, well I had 2 of them first I was thrilled with a beautiful Pain De Mie that I made, Katie you were right, the taste is heavenly and you bet it is one large loaf...I'm so proud of it...Thank you, Katie.
My second smile was taking our motor home, with my daughter, son in law and Ethan and Olivia and going to the zoo..We had a wonderful time and I'm so proud of ME I walked the whole way first time in almost a year and it felt so good..I can do it, I can, I can.

kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I got on the scale this morning and had lost my 25th. pound. Only 135 more pounds to go.


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> I got on the scale this morning and had lost my 25th. pound. Only 135 more pounds to go.


Good for you Keep going you can, you can

kades


----------



## mudbug

hearing the sounds coming out of Susan Boyle!


----------



## LPBeier

mudbug said:


> hearing the sounds coming out of Susan Boyle!



Oh, mudbug, I couldn't agree more!  I think that this is a real wake-up call for all of us to not judge a book by its cover.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, wow, I just got one of the biggest smiles I could ever hope for.

Through our youth group we got to know a pair of sisters who have had a bit of a tough upbringing.  Their Dad basically raised them both from babies when their Mom walked out twice, both times just after each of them was born, and then their stepmom was out of the picture as well.  The older girl (now about 20) worked for us for awhile in our internet business until we closed it and has had a tough time keeping jobs and relationships because she is so worried about rejection.

I have done their taxes for them for the last 5 years and she has been appreciative but that has been it.  I have just waited in the background praying and hoping that this gesture would show her that someone cared without wanting anything in return.

Well, I left a little note with her taxes saying I am hiring again for catering if she or anyone she knows might be interested.  I just got a message saying that she is really grateful that I do her taxes and explain how she can get more back, and she is hoping to go to school next year for hotel management/event planning.  Then the smile.  She said she would love to work for me on any of the events so she can get some practice.  I was wondering how I was going to run the kitchen and the reception room setup for the biggest wedding and now I have my answer.  Doing the set-up coordination will be a good test for her if she likes it and I know she will do an amazing job.

You know, all it takes sometimes is a little patience, care and attention and you  can really make a difference in someone's life.  I can't wait to watch her in action, like a proud Mama! (No, this isn't my "Daughter", but she is another of our "kids").


----------



## LPBeier

getoutamykitchen said:


> I got on the scale this morning and had lost my 25th. pound. Only 135 more pounds to go.



Great work!


----------



## luvs

my kitty. he played till i fed him! luv my boy!


----------



## Katie H

*"Porch settin' season" is open!*

What a delight!  Today was a blissful day, weatherwise.  It was dry, sunny and the temp was about 76F. 

By the time 5 p.m. rolled around I was moved to make my appearance on our big front porch, drink in hand, to open the 2009 season of _porch settin'._

I was quickly, and happily, joined by Thelma, Violet and Tumble.  "Mommy, you're here.  Where's Daddy?  We've missed you."

I had a couple of hours of beautiful weather and kitty company.  They seemed to understand that I was going to be their only company during our nightly porch routine.

The sunset was awesome...aqua, fuschia, pale blue...colors I can't even begin to describe because they don't have names.

Oh, I've missed _porch settin'_.  I'll be speaking to y'all from the porch, now, most nights.


----------



## texasgirl

Katie, that's great that you are getting back out there! You've been through one heck of a winter and you deserve to have your pretty painted skies again!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, I am so glad that you are able to get back to the porch.  I can't wait for stories of the kitties, fireflies and sunsets!


----------



## Katie H

Thanks, y'all.  I'd forgotten how invigorating _porch settin'_ was.  Somehow I felt connected to Buck as I sat there tonight for the first time this season.  I told my kitty children that Mommy and Daddy loved them and they seemed to understand.  It was a lovely evening.


----------



## LadyCook61

What a delight it was to get an email from a old high school friend , we grew up together , lived on the same street.  We lost touch somehow over the past 21 yrs, when my mom died in '88 .  She is a good friend tho she lives too far, at least we have each other's email address to keep in touch now.


----------



## LPBeier

LadyCook61 said:


> What a delight it was to get an email from a old high school friend , we grew up together , lived on the same street.  We lost touch somehow over the past 21 yrs, when my mom died in '88 .  She is a good friend tho she lives too far, at least we have each other's email address to keep in touch now.



LC, I am so happy for you.  This made me smile too.  I hope you are feeling somewhat better.


----------



## LadyCook61

LPBeier said:


> LC, I am so happy for you. This made me smile too. I hope you are feeling somewhat better.


 
Thank you , LP for asking, taking one day at a time.


----------



## LPBeier

My Dad was feeling a little down today, so I made him his favourite meal - hot dogs with fried onions.  He ate it without saying much, and when I asked him if that was enough, he said "it was perfect, I taught you well".  I smiled extra wide, because he IS the one that taught me to make hot dogs his way and so it was a huge compliment.  He doesn't give them out a lot!


----------



## Katie H

Well....I have no more tulips in my garden.  Tumble has seen to that.

As I was sitting on the porch this evening, he methodically pounced, removed and delivered to me the last of the tulips.  He was determined on clearing the tulip patch.  What a silly kitty!  I have to love him because his heart is in the right place.  He seemed so proud of himself as he dropped each flower at my feet.

Tumble certainly made me smile...again.


----------



## kadesma

LadyCook61 said:


> What a delight it was to get an email from a old high school friend , we grew up together , lived on the same street.  We lost touch somehow over the past 21 yrs, when my mom died in '88 .  She is a good friend tho she lives too far, at least we have each other's email address to keep in touch now.


LC,
I'm so happy for you. It's a delight to find a missing friend..Enjoy your reunion.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> Well....I have no more tulips in my garden.  Tumble has seen to that.
> 
> As I was sitting on the porch this evening, he methodically pounced, removed and delivered to me the last of the tulips.  He was determined on clearing the tulip patch.  What a silly kitty!  I have to love him because his heart is in the right place.  He seemed so proud of himself as he dropped each flower at my feet.
> 
> Tumble certainly made me smile...again.


How could you not smile? I'm grinning just imagining Tumble and his pick the tulips quest

kades


----------



## luvs

katie, i, too, am grinning!!!!! that is so adorable!!


----------



## kadesma

I'm smiling for LC, Katie, Laurie and for me We had dinner at a friends home tonight and it was so much fun and was a taste treat..everything was home made Chinese, fried rice, veggies of bok choy, peas,2 types mushrooms,  a crumbled pork dish with a fish sauce and shrimp, duck with sweet sour sauce, this one I skirted as I don't do duck, Chinese chicken salad with red ginger this was my favorite, pickled cucumbers and angel food cake with whipped cream frosting and strawberries...good talk with dear friends and a meal yours truly did not have to cook I get to feed them tomorrow..

kades


----------



## luvs

i'm on the deans list!


----------



## lifesaver

That's really cool luvs.

The sunshine after all the rain we had this past weekend.


----------



## luvs

thanks!

ugh, rainy & gloomy here..... trade ya!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I just got caught in the rain and it made me smile, it felt so good.


----------



## luvs

i was in the rain & grumbling!


----------



## Katie H

Now that porch settin' season has opened, I've been enjoying reconnecting with the outdoors.

I put my hummingbird feeder out about 10 days ago and it's a popular place.  The last couple of day it's been busy, busy, busy and the little rockets whizz by my head like crazy.  The rapid beating of their little wings puts a big smile on my face.  I've already counted 5 of the little birdies.  I'm considering getting another feeder.


----------



## luvs

my Tigs greeting me at the door, of course so dagnabbin famished (mind you, his breakfast is at 5:05, & school's over at 12:15) he's silent-meowing cause he's to "feeble" to meow.

kitties.....

i think he can read- he's giving me a look.


----------



## babetoo

i free feed thomas. he always  has food available. of course it is dry food. he doesn't care for wet. he has never over eaten this way. food not a big huge deal for him since he can eat when ever he likes.  just a thought.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

I joined facebook and within 24 hours was contacted by 2 people that lived in my neighborhood when I was kid 37 yrs. ago. OMG, I'm so freakin' old.
It still makes me smile.


----------



## LPBeier

Getoutofmykitchen's signature!


----------



## luvs

babetoo, Tigs is overweight, so i watch his intake.


----------



## lifesaver

seeing luvs come on to help play the games.


----------



## babetoo

luvs said:


> babetoo, Tigs is overweight, so i watch his intake.


 
i can certainly understand that. i think if thomas were over weight i would change to a lower calorie food. a lot of companies have indoor cat formulas. then i could con. to free feed. ..

each of us has his own opinion. and yours might be the right one.


----------



## kadesma

Working on something I've wanted for some time now. An herb garden..I am having so much fun doing this..I was afraid It might be to much for me as I haven't done any digging and working with soil for several years..But I did it and it felt so good. I put in 2 kinds of oregano, 6 flat leaf parsley, 2 dill, 2 sage,6 basil,2 thyme, garlic and onion chives, I also put in 2 watermelon and 2 armenian cucumbers in the back garden with the tomatoes...I got a bonus as I was giving all I put in a drink a little hummingbird came and helped himself from my hose..Wonderful day for me and I'm still smiling.
kades


----------



## babetoo

it is a good feeling, isn't it? even though green worms have shared all my lettuce, seemingly over night. will plant again


----------



## lifesaver

msmofet's drunken fruit cake recipe.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Chaperoning *sixty* 11 and 12 year olds on a field trip and surviving. Me not them!


----------



## LPBeier

My Dad gave up his driver's license today.  No, that didn't make me smile, though I am really proud of him.  

What made me smile is when he said that he made the decision to just do it after I drove to and from his place about an hour away from here.  He said that he has every confidence in the world in my driving and none in his.  This is the same man that used to criticize everything I did behind the wheel!!!


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Working on something I've wanted for some time now. An herb garden..I am having so much fun doing this..I was afraid It might be to much for me as I haven't done any digging and working with soil for several years..But I did it and it felt so good. I put in 2 kinds of oregano, 6 flat leaf parsley, 2 dill, 2 sage,6 basil,2 thyme, garlic and onion chives, I also put in 2 watermelon and 2 armenian cucumbers in the back garden with the tomatoes...I got a bonus as I was giving all I put in a drink a little hummingbird came and helped himself from my hose..Wonderful day for me and I'm still smiling.
> kades



Oh, Kades, I know exactly what you mean.  I love my herb garden!  I am smiling for you!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Kades, I know exactly what you mean.  I love my herb garden!  I am smiling for you!


Thanks Laurie,
I'm so proud of my work..I feel so alive doing this after all this time...I even went and bought 3 flats of impatients for the front porch and plan to work out there tomorrow afternoon.Have to see and imortant baseball game first..Go get em Cade
kades


----------



## texasgirl

Knowing that I'm gonna be on this earth a little longer, lol


----------



## kadesma

texasgirl said:


> Knowing that I'm gonna be on this earth a little longer, lol


Now that really brings a great big grin to my face
kades


----------



## Katie H

Doin' my usual porch settin'.  The sky is awesome...streaks of salmon, aqua, peach, baby blue.  Colors that don't have names.  I'm also being "buzzed" by the hummingbirds that have found the feeder.  I think I'm going to have to wear a hardhat from now on.  They're wild little critters.  Temp is about 75F and essentially no humidity, slight breeze.  Thelma, Violet and Tumble (kitties) are close by and the milkie dish isn't empty yet.  What a night on the porch!!!!


----------



## texasgirl

thank you cj!!

Katie, I bet it's just lovely!!


----------



## Katie H

texasgirl said:


> thank you cj!!
> 
> Katie, I bet it's just lovely!!



Come and join me.  There's plenty of room on the porch!


----------



## LPBeier

That Katie has a cat named Violet and I have a dog named Violet!


----------



## Katie H

Just got off the phone with a wonderful DC friend (Constance).  We're planning a get together on my birthday and I can't wait.


Oh, Kim....brownies.  Lots of them.


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> Just got off the phone with a wonderful DC friend (Constance).  We're planning a get together on my birthday and I can't wait.
> 
> 
> Oh, Kim....brownies.  Lots of them.


What fun you will have..I'm to far away,but keep your eyes open, you just never know what might come to the door..
cj


----------



## texasgirl

Katie E said:


> Come and join me.  There's plenty of room on the porch!




I would absolutely love that!!!


----------



## Constance

kadesma said:


> What fun you will have..I'm to far away,but keep your eyes open, you just never know what might come to the door..
> cj



Just jump on a jet plane...Kim will pick you up at the airport!


----------



## LPBeier

Constance said:


> Just jump on a jet plane...Kim will pick you up at the airport!



Can I come too?  I will bring a cake!


----------



## Chicks

We sat out on our patio this evening with a glass of wine and listened to Prairie Home Companion with the cool breeze blowing and the birds singing.  It was glorious.
C


----------



## kadesma

Chicks said:


> We sat out on our patio this evening with a glass of wine and listened to Prairie Home Companion with the cool breeze blowing and the birds singing.  It was glorious.
> C


Being outside is wonderful..I love to just sit and wait for hummingbirds to flit overhead...They are such beautiful creatures.
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier

I got an email today from a friend I thought I'd lost touch with.  It was so good to be in contact again.  Thanks, TexasGirl, for making it happen.  That email addy is for you too, you know!


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> I got an email today from a friend I thought I'd lost touch with.  It was so good to be in contact again.  Thanks, TexasGirl, for making it happen.  That email addy is for you too, you know!



They were very happy to get that too!! Commented about thinking about you just that morning on how you have been doing!! You are so welcome!!


----------



## luvs

jake woke me last night to give me a Pens purse i spotted a few days ago & talked aboult since. 
guys can be a treat sometimes.

YEAH PENS!


----------



## Katie H

Been outside most of the day and have nearly been blown off the hill with the winds.

Right now I'm sitting in my "regular" porch settin' chair, having an adult beverage and enjoying the sight of the sun getting lower and the shadows getting longer.

At any rate, Tumble just whizzed across the porch, flopped down and dropped off soundly to sleep.

Looking at his content, relaxed little self feeling safe put a big smile on my face.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, your porch stories always put a smile on my face.

My other smile?  My Dad told me today that while I am in catering mode he is hiring a housekeeper to come in one day every 2 weeks to help out around here!  Yay Dad!


----------



## suziquzie

Haven't posted here in quite awhile.....

tickled me to see I still have friends!


----------



## les

The London Marathon made me smile...watching the runners slow down to give a hi 5 to the children standing on the side with their hands out...emotional


----------



## kadesma

Having my whole family here and being able to cook for them and just enjoying the happy laughter of my little ones as they played.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Having my Dad tell me that I am really good at cake decorating and catering.  Even at 50 that is a wonderful reason to smile.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Having my Dad tell me that I am really good at cake decorating and catering.  Even at 50 that is a wonderful reason to smile.


When a dad compliments you for a job well done, it's the best thing in the world..You feel as if you can run the world..I'd give a million right now to run to my dad  for a hug..He would sooth my fears and things would be right with the world. I found a small lump in my throat just up from the hollow at the neck line, it's sore and pea sized and it has me scared to death..I've had a problem since they put in an access for dialysis when I was in the hospital..I have to be very careful when I swallow so food or drink don't go down the wrong way..If it does I end up with a month long nasty cough that sometimes turns into pneumonia..It got worse when they removed the access sooo tomorrow is my monthly visit to the center and the doctor will be there and I'm dreading this and just what it could be..I could use a prayer or two if you would please.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, you have prayers, hugs, love and lots more coming your way. I wish I could be there to do it all in person.


----------



## kadesma

Thank you Laurie,
I can use them today. Gil thinks my thyroid might be acting up so we will see.
Thanks again you are a really wonderful friend.
cj


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Thank you Laurie,
> I can use them today. Gil thinks my thyroid might be acting up so we will see.
> Thanks again *you are a really wonderful friend*.
> cj



It takes one to know one!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> It takes one to know one!


I'm ok, nothing to worry about..just a prominent bone on the trach..Oh what a relief..
Had to be those extra prayers Thank you
cj


----------



## luvs

kadesma said:


> I'm ok, nothing to worry about..just a prominent bone on the trach..Oh what a relief..
> Had to be those extra prayers Thank you
> cj


 
well. WHEW! i breathed a big sigh of relief reading your post, dear kades. you were & will continue to be in my prayers.


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> well. WHEW! i breathed a big sigh of relief reading your post, dear kades. you were & will continue to be in my prayers.


As you are in mine luvs..Thank you, you are a sweetheart.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Mothers day started early today..My Cade came after school and brought me a boquet of varigated  purple carnations..The special part, he had saved up the money collecting cans to get them for me. I feel so special and loved.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Awww, Kades.  It is always so special when a child saves up to buy a present.  And purple too!  Your young man has wonderful taste!

DH went to see his Mom on Wednesday but I was not up to going.  While we were out in the day I picked out a very beautiful large bouquet of flowers for him to take to her.  This is no small feat for me because I am incredibly allergic to all things scented, specially flowers.  But I held my breath and found the perfect one.

This was not lost on her.  She called me yesterday to say that she absolutely loved the flowers and knew instantly I had picked them out (her son would have grabbed a couple of carnations).  She said that was very special to her because she knows how hard it is.  This made me smile tons because she is the only Mom I have and we are finally bonding in a special way.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

BarbaraL sharing the Dancing With The Stars video with us on DC. Thank you BarbaraL!


----------



## babetoo

having both of my adult children here for mother's day, certainly made me smile. a little bubbly, pretty plants and a special book from my son. it is a blank journal. each sections deals with a part of my life. i am to fill it in.  sorta my life's story.


----------



## Claire

What made me smile yesterday, no brought me to tears, was Mothers' Day.  My mother lives distantly from us, so no celebration there (yes, cards and calls).  I have no children.  But friends were visiting the town and I called her and asked her to be my surrogate mom for the day. 

So I was making up a meal to cook on the grill outside since it was beautiful out, and the doorbell rings.  I wasn't expecting them for another hour or more.  I opened the door, and there was my 7-year old next door neighbor, with a red rose stuck in a water bottle and a note.  She's a little bashful, so I read the note and gave her a big hug.  Her mother was hovering in the background.  

It seems she asked her parents why they have mothers' day and fathers' and ... but no National Best Neighbor Day for me!  Her parents asked her what she thought she should do for it, because there was no reason that she couldn't invent the holiday!  

Between having a friend sit in for my mom (and they do know each other), and another friend bring me a rose, I had the best Mothers' Day ever.


----------



## LPBeier

Awesome, Claire!


----------



## luvs

Chef instructed us NOT to put notes away as he was giving the final exam to us!  open-book test!


----------



## luvs

claire, my eyes seem a little watery... kleenex? that's so cute.


----------



## Katie H

It's late here.  Almost midnight, but my new inside kitty, Tumble, has gotten his second wind and has been digging through the toy basket.  He's pawed and pulled bunches of toys out and has been flipping and tossing balls and stuffed "things" all over the family room.

Tumble is the last of my outside kitties that wasn't poisoned and he's been a joy to have inside.  He was a year old on March 11th, so he still has a lot of "play" in him.

He snuggles and plays and LOVES.  He makes me smile a lot.


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> It's late here.  Almost midnight, but my new inside kitty, Tumble, has gotten his second wind and has been digging through the toy basket.  He's pawed and pulled bunches of toys out and has been flipping and tossing balls and stuffed "things" all over the family room.
> 
> Tumble is the last of my outside kitties that wasn't poisoned and he's been a joy to have inside.  He was a year old on March 11th, so he still has a lot of "play" in him.
> 
> He snuggles and plays and LOVES.  He makes me smile a lot.


Now that makes me not only smile, The picture of him tossing toys makes me laugh.Lucky Tumble, he's safe now.
cj


----------



## LPBeier

I love Tumble, and I have never even met him.  He reminds me of my Sherbrooke and Seymour!


----------



## luvs

awww, tumble.


----------



## babetoo

my granddaughter is here to visit. i helped raise her and she always remembers me on mothers day. she has gone for chinese food for the both of us. even her name "saige marie" makes me smile.


----------



## luvs

you guys, as usual. tumble..... 

i grinned so many times today. i cannot explain!
i'm saying my thank-you prayers!

my latest grin- my Mum is not going to work tomorrow so we can spend a morning together! she'll be here very early & she's staying till noon. i love my Mom.


----------



## babetoo

many blossoms on my squash plants and all others doing well. makes me smile, cause so far my plan to do it all in pots is working.


----------



## LPBeier

My Dad walked into the computer room with a fudgecycle for me.  I had just been thinking of going to get one!

Luvs and Babe, you always make me smile too!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> My Dad walked into the computer room with a fudgecycle for me.  I had just been thinking of going to get one!
> 
> Luvs and Babe, you always make me smile too!


Ah Laurie, I'm so happy hearing about your dad..Give him a hug for me..You both make me smile.
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*THIS!*


----------



## Loprraine

Congrats to your Honor Student!  I checked the garden this morning, and all the pumpkin seeds are up.


----------



## les

getoutamykitchen said:


> *THIS!*



Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## luvs

my Mom's supporting me in staying on for further schooling. although  she didn't fail to mention i have plenty of time. so now i can't decide whether to apply for 
another few programs at my shcool or whether to apply at Pitt.


----------



## katybar22

My 19 yr old son came home from his first year at college today. We all survived.  

Now the last thing that brought a little tear?  Les, that sweet picture of your little angel, it just reminds me that time has flown by so quickly.  But I'm just nostalgic, not sad, I enjoyed every minute.  I know you are too.


----------



## kadesma

When my dad was alive, he had an affinity with all bird, dogs and even cats, but his favorite was the hummingbird..I'd watch from his kitchen window when there as he would go to hang up new food..As he stepped off the step a bird or two would circle and land on the perches and drink. He would stand still till they had, had enough and then continue  to where he would hang the container. When he would go out to water his roses here they would come fighting and fussing to drink from the hose..Dad would hold the hose and talk softly to them until they finished. Now my turn has come I was out watering and adding water to the fish pond when here comes a tiny black and bright green hummer, he starts for the flowers on my Meyer lemon, looks at me and comes so close I though he was going to land on my head, I could feel the soft breeze from his little wings. Although a moment, it was if my dad was there whispering to the two of us..Tears, yep. good ones tho. Now I'm smiling.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, Kades, what a lovely memory.  I really know what you mean.  My Mom has been "whispering at me" a lot as we go through all her treasures and I bake her recipes.  You have me smiling through good tears as well.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Aww, Kades, what a lovely memory.  I really know what you mean.  My Mom has been "whispering at me" a lot as we go through all her treasures and I bake her recipes.  You have me smiling through good tears as well.


Hold on to those memories, they will serve you well. Funny, my mom at my dad's urging called me often about how did I fix that meal they had last sunday..My dad's dump it or that was good at what I fixed when at home, help me more than I knew at the time. As a young teen it drove me crazy because I had a lot of responsibilities each day...Now, I can breeze through most things and come out tired but not frazzled. I have my moments, but when something like this happens it makes me realize there is life after.
kades


----------



## babetoo

kadesma said:


> When my dad was alive, he had an affinity with all bird, dogs and even cats, but his favorite was the hummingbird..I'd watch from his kitchen window when there as he would go to hang up new food..As he stepped off the step a bird or two would circle and land on the perches and drink. He would stand still till they had, had enough and then continue to where he would hang the container. When he would go out to water his roses here they would come fighting and fussing to drink from the hose..Dad would hold the hose and talk softly to them until they finished. Now my turn has come I was out watering and adding water to the fish pond when here comes a tiny black and bright green hummer, he starts for the flowers on my Meyer lemon, looks at me and comes so close I though he was going to land on my head, I could feel the soft breeze from his little wings. Although a moment, it was if my dad was there whispering to the two of us..Tears, yep. good ones tho. Now I'm smiling.
> kades


 
after my husband was murdered, a humming bird came to me in my daughters yard. i joked that it must be dad , to my daughter.  he was always on the move. i have lived in at least four places since then. in each one a hummingbird has come. even once in a tree that had no flowers. it comforts me, even though it must be just a coincidence. who knows


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> after my husband was murdered, a humming bird came to me in my daughters yard. i joked that it must be dad , to my daughter.  he was always on the move. i have lived in at least four places since then. in each one a hummingbird has come. even once in a tree that had no flowers. it comforts me, even though it must be just a coincidence. who knows


I feel like that too, I just didn't know how to say it without seeming strange..It's nice to know someone else who has that feeling  And I feel the comfort and easing of missing them lessen.
kadesma


----------



## LPBeier

Babe and Kades, my mother used to love the hummingbirds.  She had at least one feeder, and had glass birds hanging in her kitchen window.  I found them last week and after reading your posts know that I will be hanging them in my kitchen window today.  And even though we aren't supposed to, I will be hanging a hummingbird feeder outside as well!

Isn't it amazing how we are given these wonderful little memories and comforts from those we have lost?


----------



## luvs

these posts... so peaceful.


----------



## LPBeier

Finding a note from my sweet DH in his empty lunch bag when I went to pack it up today "Thanks for packing such wonderful meals for me".


----------



## texasgirl

LPBeier said:


> Finding a note from my sweet DH in his empty lunch bag when I went to pack it up today "Thanks for packing such wonderful meals for me".



karma points for him!!!!


----------



## les

When one of my friends said " your avatar reminds me of "Wilson" out of the film Castaway lol


----------



## luvs

awww, he looks like a scallion-ish type of wilson! that's funny! i love that movie!


----------



## LPBeier

Finding out that the "weeds in the cracks in the patio" are actually mint and dill!


----------



## LPBeier

les said:


> When one of my friends said " your avatar reminds me of "Wilson" out of the film Castaway lol



Your avatar always makes me smile, Les!


----------



## lifesaver

The video of GB's children dancing


----------



## Laury

My beautiful new 2 week old nephew.


----------



## luvs

lifesaver said:


> The video of GB's children dancing


 
SO precious!


----------



## katybar22

My 5 lb. Yorkie sleeping on my lap, snoring like a drunken sailor, lol!!!


----------



## LPBeier

katybar22 said:


> My 5 lb. Yorkie sleeping on my lap, snoring like a drunken sailor, lol!!!



That just made me smile like crazy!


----------



## Claire

LPBeier, will dill grow just about everywhere?  I have a back patio that is paved with brick, and dill is growing out of the concrete between the bricks!  Salmon and cucumbers, anyone?


----------



## LPBeier

Claire said:


> LPBeier, will dill grow just about everywhere?  I have a back patio that is paved with brick, and dill is growing out of the concrete between the bricks!  Salmon and cucumbers, anyone?



Claire, yes, dill is very hearty and the seeds are small and light so they just grow whereever they land.

As for the Salmon and Cucumbers, when's supper?!  LOL


----------



## babetoo

found out the great grandchild to be is another girl. that really made me smile. i would have smiled just as much at a boy. that make three great grand girls.


----------



## bethzaring

katybar22 said:


> My 5 lb. Yorkie sleeping on my lap, snoring like a drunken sailor, lol!!!


 

This made my laugh too!  There is a somewhat famous Yorkie who rides a motorcycle, and I frequently watch his video on youtube, he is a stitch.


----------



## katybar22

DH just told me that we (just the 2 of us) are going on a surprise anniversary trip!!    All I know is we're leaving next Friday and coming back the next Tues!!!


----------



## LPBeier

katybar22 said:


> DH just told me that we (just the 2 of us) are going on a surprise anniversary trip!!    All I know is we're leaving next Friday and coming back the next Tues!!!



Congratulations on your anniversary and I hope you have a wonderful time on your mystery trip!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I never thought I would say that I am smiling because we brought my Dad to tears, but that is the case today.

We spent the day at his condo and are getting close to completion of clearing it out, but still have a ways to go.  But he is feeling so much better about it and more relaxed so that is a good thing.

It is his 84th birthday on Friday and my sister is out of town then so we celebrated tonight.  We took him out for dinner, but before that we gave him the present that she, DH and I gave him.  

His eyesight is very bad as is his hearing.  We though of a digital picture frame to put all his memories into one place as he doesn't have room for all the albums and stuff and can't see many of them anyway.  He does well with his LED monitor so we figured the picture frame would do well.  He also has problems reading the caller ID on his phone and we had thought of getting him a large display phone.  Well, DH and I went yesterday and found this digital picture frame that is also a cordless phone (which is also hearing aid compatible).  And you program it so that a certain picture will come up when someone calls.  It was perfect (and on sale!).

Well, he was absolutely surprised and pleased.  I only had time to put in about 20 photos but I picked a good cross section I have found while going through his stuff.  And when we told him he could have about 6,000 on the memory card we bought he was totally amazed!

My Dad said this is the best present he has ever gotten and was moved to tears.  This is a man who is very set in his ways and hard to surprise or please.  

My heart is smiling tonight and will continue as we pick the other 5,980 pictures to fill his frame.  Oh, and a further smile, DH and he are going over all the features right now - some good guy time for them.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Having a parent/teacher conference yesterday and being told my son, who is in the 6th. grade was reading at a 9th. grade level. _That's nice, you say!_ When my son was in 3rd. grade he was diagnosed with a learning disability and was almost 2 years behind in reading compared to his classmates. I am still smiling. In fact my face hurts!  Proud mom signing off!


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> Having a parent/teacher conference yesterday and being told my son, who is in the 6th. grade was reading at a 9th. grade level. _That's nice, you say!_ When my son was in 3rd. grade he was diagnosed with a learning disability and was almost 2 years behind in reading compared to his classmates. I am still smiling. In fact my face hurts!  Proud mom signing off!


Oh my gosh, that is so wonderful..He is some boy. Congratulations to you both.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Still smiling from yesterday. We gave Ethan a birthday party at a local park, had a person come with some things for the kids to see and touch, a tortise, a turtle, a skink, a trantula, a garter snake and a beautiful black,red and white snake who's mane escapes me,a tadpole,a frog and several other little creatures..All the kids were thrilled..Then it was time for some games and then lunch and then the cake A Star Wars Clone cake he loved, time for presents..When one of the kids has a birthday, I get a little something for the other three so they  don't feel left out. I know I'm spoiling them and ya know what? I love it...I pick just right yesterday and my reason for the big grin..The hugs and kisses for their gifts..Cade just yelled he was so happy and surprised, Olivia loved her Snow White doll and Carson was in awe of his puzzle.So I made out like a bandit  Ethan has taken it upon himself to help me into and out of the car, carry my purse, so it was easy to snooker him to the car and into it, I asked him please get that blanket for me, when he pulled the blanket down there was a brand new 16 inch bike in his favorite color GREEN, he squelled and said I love it, thank you ma and pa...It brought tears to my eyes to see the smile on his little face...I think his 5th birthday was a smash!!!
kades


----------



## LPBeier

You just gave me about 100 smiles, Kades.  Thank you.  I love hearing about your little ones - because of them, but mostly because of how you light up when you talk about them.

(by the way, I will try to answer your PM tonight as I am taking a break from a cake baking marathon right now and have to get back to it)


----------



## Katie H

The family room floor is a mess.  I just gave it a sweeping glance and Tumble has outdone himself.  There are 17 toys spread out everywhere and the toy basket is nearly empty.  Of course, HE won't be the one putting all the toys back in the basket.  He's asleep on the sofa.  Probably exhausted from his playing frenzy.  How can I not smile?


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, how I have needed a Tumble story!  And this sure didn't dissapoint.  

Reminds me of my Bichon X Joie.  When it is toy basket clean up time he hides under the piano bench in waiting until the very last item is put in (thinking I don't know he is there).  As soon as the last piece is safely put away and the basket tucked in its corner, I turn my back and wait.  Sure enough he pounces, empties and hides, waiting to do it all over again!  Ain't they wonderful!

Give the little brat a scratch behind the ears for me will you!


----------



## LPBeier

Kades and Katie's PM's!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Yesterday was fix-it day at my house. My DH put in a shiny new kitchen faucet  and I fixed my running toilet. The best part was that there were no PLUMBER'S BUTT sightings.


----------



## LPBeier

getoutamykitchen said:


> Yesterday was fix-it day at my house. My DH put in a shiny new kitchen faucet  and I fixed my running toilet. The best part was that there were no PLUMBER'S BUTT sightings.



GOAMK, you ALWAYS put a smile on my face and a laugh in my belly! 

Good job!  Can your hubby do my sink next?


----------



## getoutamykitchen

LPBeier said:


> GOAMK, you ALWAYS put a smile on my face and a laugh in my belly!
> 
> Good job!  Can your hubby do my sink next?



We must let the poor man heal before any other home repairs are attempted. As he was laying under the sink he kept getting Charlie Horses in his legs.


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

Katie E said:


> The family room floor is a mess.  I just gave it a sweeping glance and Tumble has outdone himself.  There are 17 toys spread out everywhere and the toy basket is nearly empty.  Of course, HE won't be the one putting all the toys back in the basket.  He's asleep on the sofa.  Probably exhausted from his playing frenzy.  How can I not smile?


Woah - do we live in the same house??


----------



## MomsKitchenAndStuff

My oldest daughter (6yo) said to me tonight, "I love it when _you _tuck me in at night."

AW!


----------



## Katie H

MomsKitchenAndStuff said:


> My oldest daughter (6yo) said to me tonight, "I love it when _you _tuck me in at night."
> 
> AW!



Worth all the silver and gold there is.   Cherish these moments and gather them in your memory.  Those will be what will put a smile on your face when you are my age.  Before you know it your 6-year-old will be 39 like mine.  Treasure every one of those memories.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, boy! No rest for the wicked/weary!!! Tumble is up to his tummy in the toy basket and has discovered a ball filled with juggle-like insides.  He's tossed it out of the basket and is now flying through the family room and breakfast room playing with it.  Sally and Ashley are hot on his heels.

Hey, you guys!  It's after 10 o'clock!!!!!


----------



## LPBeier

When my Dad told me tonight that my cakes were very tasty!


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> Oh, boy! No rest for the wicked/weary!!! Tumble is up to his tummy in the toy basket and has discovered a ball filled with juggle-like insides.  He's tossed it out of the basket and is now flying through the family room and breakfast room playing with it.  Sally and Ashley are hot on his heels.
> 
> Hey, you guys!  It's after 10 o'clock!!!!!


Just be glad they are not bringing you presents to the front door...Gophers!! YUK
kades


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> When my Dad told me tonight that my cakes were very tasty!


Bless him, he does know best...
kades


----------



## kadesma

Having a good day all round and then getting a phone call from some one very dear to me, whom I love like a sister..
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Smile #1)
Picking up my son on the last day of school and seeing the big smile on his face. He gets in the car and the first thing out of his mouth is... "Get me out of here."

Smile #2)
He brought his yearbook to school on the last day and when I asked him how many kids signed it he said, "I wasn't about to let those Hannah Montana fans ruin my yearbook, I just wanted Ms. Patriarca to sign it."
Now to my son and I, when he calls someone a Hanna Montana fan that means he's calling them an idiot, but my son is not aloud to say the word idiot. And Ms. Patriarca is his math teacher. He absolutely adores her.

Smile #3)
He ended the year with five A's and one B. I am truly blessed!!!


----------



## texasgirl

connected with my brother on facebook. Been about 15 years since I have seen him. He lives in Georgia now though. Maybe he will come this way to visit sometime.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

texasgirl said:


> connected with my brother on facebook. Been about 15 years since I have seen him. He lives in Georgia now though. Maybe he will come this way to visit sometime.



I have found 8 or 9 friends that lived in my old neighborhood from 37 years ago on Facebook, three of which have lived within an hour of me for 20 years. I would do anything to reconnect with my brother. I haven't seen him 18 years. I'm so happy for you, and hope you two can get together soon.


----------



## Chile Chef

My little 20 months old nephew cracks meup when he comes over and he was over a few day's, Hes a funny little kid.


----------



## LPBeier

A note that I got today from the bride and groom I catered for on Saturday.  They are on their honeymoon but emailed me this morning to tell me that the care package I packed for them (peppermint patties, Chocolate strawberries, meringue sandwiches (some with lemon, some with chocolate), three kinds of Nanaimo bars, brownies with ganach and brie baked in phyllo with ginger marmalade) was their supper on their wedding night!  They have given me a standing order for strawberries and peppermints each year on their anniversary for the next 10 years!


----------



## Katie H

Well now I've gone and done it!

Yesterday during my regular shopping trip I stopped at the Goodwill Thrift Store and saw a kitty play "tower."  It was a cylinder about 2-feet tall on a square base.  The whole thing was covered in carpet and, at the top of the cylinder, there was a spring with a fuzzy ball at the end of it.  

Oh, boy, 2+ feet of pure kitty play heaven.  Price?  $1.50.  How could I NOT buy it for...Tumble?!  The money changed hands and I put it in the car.

I haven't been disappointed.  Tumble has played himself silly with it, as have Miss Rodeo, Tween and Sally.    It's been knocked over a gazillion times already, which I fully expected.  When I got up this morning and entered the family room, it was nowhere near where it was when I went to bed.  Someone had a party during the night.

Can't wait for tonight's action!!!


----------



## babetoo

sounds like fun. my thomas loves his tower and scratching deal. he is a busy boy during the night. opens drawers in my bedroom and in the dining room. sometimes is asleep. this morning trash can in puter room dumped over. don't know why he like to do that. sometimes i smile and sometimes i say bad words.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie's and Babe's kitty posts!


----------



## kadesma

Today has been a day of smiles...We found z-bun, then the wonderful news from babe that Wallie is out of ICU  can swallow and is on the way to wellness.Then Lauries Tony had his tests and is home and doing well..That I talked to a dear friend tonight one I love dearly, now to help her with her sorrow and beable to hear the smile in her voice. To hear form another dea friend who is like my twin and her post with all the just made my day,,She is so like me that post said it all...So to top off my day Cade asked to spend the night and my special boy is sound asleep as I write this..How lucky I am..Makes me wonder what I did to have so many loving friends and family..
kades


----------



## msmofet

someone telling a story about how she tried to grind nuts in a KA and they turned into cement. her parting line was:

"Moral of the story: Don't put your nuts in the meat grinder."

i think i hurt myself smiling than laughing like crazy!!


----------



## LPBeier

I went to Costco last night to pick up a boat load of groceries for tomorrow's wedding.  I was able to deliver most of it right to the church and just came home with a box containing 4 litres of milk, a large container of canola oil and some chicken broth.  

Dad and Tony met me at the door to see if they could help me unload and I showed my box saying "$500 sure doesn't buy much anymore"!  We all had a good smile and a chuckle.


----------



## Alix

Reading the Note to Uncle Bob Thread. LPBeier has me snorting my coffee and giggling like a teenager this morning.


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> Reading the Note to Uncle Bob Thread. LPBeier has me snorting my coffee and giggling like a teenager this morning.


 that can be dangerous alix. LOL STEP AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD


----------



## Alix

msmofet said:


> that can be dangerous alix. LOL STEP AWAY FROM THE KEYBOARD


I KNOW! You wouldn't believe the number of times I've had to clean my keyboard because of this place!


----------



## msmofet

Alix said:


> I KNOW! You wouldn't believe the number of times I've had to clean my keyboard because of this place!


----------



## luvs

my screen gets it sometimes! i'll laugh & then SPEW on it!


----------



## les

luvs said:


> awww, he looks like a scallion-ish type of wilson! that's funny! i love that movie!



me too :0)


----------



## msmofet

my girls singing


----------



## babetoo

not much has been worth smiling at lately. but found a glider chair i have been looking for forever. white painted with blue cushions. and it was only 67 dollars. made me happy i didn't give up. guess where? good old walmart.


----------



## CasperImproved

I was emailing back and forth with a *very* intelligent lady that is a number of years my senior (shush! You didn't hear that from me). We went back & forth a number of times, and in my last to her was, "hope you have a nice night". 

Her last response?  I'm heading out the door to widow "so & so's" to go watch Bachelorette", "Go Jake!"

Made me LOL.

Bob


----------



## katybar22

Msmofet!!


----------



## CasperImproved

katybar22 said:


> Msmofet!!




No, but very much the same kind of person


----------



## msmofet

the last thing that made me smile was a post about peanut butter and anchovies


----------



## katybar22

CasperImproved said:


> No, but very much the same kind of person


 

That's not what I meant!!!


----------



## CasperImproved

katybar22 said:


> That's not what I meant!!!



That's okay. I go through life making mistakes. But I still say the sentiment applies  I know I was headed for troubled waters what in my OP I said a lady "several years my senior".

What I would have added however, is that I have no clue if msmofet is an active 29 yr old, or a spry 29 yr old.

A gentleman would never ask.

Bob


----------



## katybar22

CasperImproved said:


> That's okay. I go through life making mistakes. But I still say the sentiment applies  I know I was headed for troubled waters what in my OP I said a lady "several years my senior".
> 
> What I would have added however, is that I have no clue if msmofet is an active 29 yr old, or a spry 29 yr old.
> 
> A gentleman would never ask.
> 
> Bob


 

OK Bob, now you've made me smile, and probably msmofet too


----------



## CasperImproved

katybar22 said:


> OK Bob, now you've made me smile, and probably msmofet too




Back in the day, they use to call me a "Rake".

Now they just call me a shovel. And then ask for boots.



Bob


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> not much has been worth smiling at lately. but found a glider chair i have been looking for forever. white painted with blue cushions. and it was only 67 dollars. made me happy i didn't give up. guess where? good old walmart.



I will smile thinking of you in your chair, Babe!


----------



## msmofet

katybar22 said:


> Msmofet!!


what not again!! what did i do now?!?!? dang i'm good don't even have to try to any more!!



CasperImproved said:


> That's okay. I go through life making mistakes. But I still say the sentiment applies  I know I was headed for troubled waters what in my OP I said a lady "several years my senior".
> 
> What I would have added however, is that I have no clue if msmofet is an active 29 yr old, or a spry 29 yr old.
> 
> A gentleman would never ask.
> 
> Bob


 
ummmmmmmmmmmmmm i am really lost here. i have no clue whats going on. will you still respect my cooking?  OH WAIT you think i'm 29? hmmmmmmm ok lets go with that!!



katybar22 said:


> OK Bob, now you've made me smile, and probably msmofet too


i would if i had a clue!!



CasperImproved said:


> Back in the day, they use to call me a "Rake".
> 
> Now they just call me a shovel. And then ask for boots.
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


 
ummmmmmmmmmm if you're a rake does that make me a hoe? LOL whoopeeeeeee


----------



## CasperImproved

msmofet - Its not fair to pull out that rapier on a gentlemen. Having expected only gentile discourse on topics more befitting a lady of your station, I left mine at home  

Bob


----------



## Katie H

Casper and msm, you two are cracking me up and making me feel young and crazy.  Yeah!!!!  I ain't dead yet even though my children think I'm over the hill.  After all, I AM a grandma.  Hee!!  Hee!!  Crap I was a grandma at 40!!!  What does that say?


----------



## msmofet

CasperImproved said:


> msmofet - Its not fair to pull out that rapier on a gentlemen. Having expected only gentile discourse on topics more befitting a lady of your station, I left mine at home
> 
> Bob


 how'd you know i was a gentile? btw i went to norm crosby high!!


----------



## msmofet

Katie E said:


> Casper and msm, you two are cracking me up and making me feel young and crazy. Yeah!!!! I ain't dead yet even though my children think I'm over the hill. After all, I AM a grandma. Hee!! Hee!! Crap I was a grandma at 40!!! What does that say?


hell didn't you hear ........... all the good stuff is across the crick and over the next hill!! i am glad i am qwacking you up 'cause i have no clue what i did to cause it. can i buy a clue? or directions to a clues closet? where is scooby doo when ya need him? maybe casper the ghost scart him away!!


----------



## CasperImproved

I duff my cap in courtesy in having reached my true heights today, even having made two ladies on high to smile.

Twill be the crown of my day. And the star of my night.

Bob


----------



## msmofet

CasperImproved said:


> I duff my cap in courtesy in having reached my true heights today, even having made two ladies on high to smile.
> 
> Twill be the crown of my day. And the star of my night.
> 
> Bob


 teehee thank you. i have no cap to tip to you can i just sit on my duff?


----------



## CasperImproved

msmofet said:


> teehee thank you. i have no cap to tip to you can i just sit on my duff?



Just knowing you have some small tenderness for me shall provide for my endurance this day, and e'n through the rest of the week my lady.

Sweet adieu, until our next meeting lifts the heavy tidings from upon my bosom from the lack of your presence.

Fair they well, my ladies, for now I ride.

Bob


----------



## msmofet

CasperImproved said:


> Just knowing you have some small tenderness for me shall provide for my endurance this day, and e'n through the rest of the week my lady.
> 
> Sweet adieu, until our next meeting lifts the heavy tidings from upon my bosom from the lack of your presence.
> 
> Fair they well, my ladies, for now I ride.
> 
> Bob


good night sweet prince, parting is such sweet sorrow!! 

dang i've been possessed by the bard!! i white steed?

thank you for your kind and sweet words.


----------



## Katie H

CasperImproved said:


> Just knowing you have some small tenderness for me shall provide for my endurance this day, and e'n through the rest of the week my lady.
> 
> Sweet adieu, until our next meeting lifts the heavy tidings from upon my bosom from the lack of your presence.
> 
> Fair they well, my ladies, for now I ride.
> 
> Bob




How poetic, Sir Bob.  We ladies shall ever be indebted to you.


----------



## msmofet

Katie E said:


> How poetic, Sir Bob. We ladies shall ever be indebted to you.


 dnag that was fun!! i wish i knew what idid to make you smile which began it all. i need to take notes so i can do it again!!


----------



## Katie H

No need to take notes.  Just be yourself.  That's all that's necessary.  Ain't this fun?


----------



## msmofet

Katie E said:


> No need to take notes. Just be yourself. That's all that's necessary. Ain't this fun?


 YIKES!! it must be worse than i thought!!

yes it is.


----------



## Katie H

My smiles tonight?

Well, I just finished my evening meal, which was somewhat unusual as far as content is concerned.  However, part of it was corn-on-the-cob and I know cats love the cob when the "humans" are done, so I put my two cobs down on the family room floor.

So.....there are 2 nekked corn cobs on the floor with a smattering of corn "sawdust" on the floor.  Tumble is passed out in front of the TV and Miss Augie and Chessie Lou are draped over the the sofa.  Heaven only knows where Tween and Ashley are!!  Haven't seen the other two for an hour.

Friends shouldn't let friends eat sweet corn and drive.

A good time was had by all.


----------



## msmofet

Katie E said:


> My smiles tonight?
> 
> Well, I just finished my evening meal, which was somewhat unusual as far as content is concerned. However, part of it was corn-on-the-cob and I know cats love the cob when the "humans" are done, so I put my two cobs down on the family room floor.
> 
> So.....there are 2 nekked corn cobs on the floor with a smattering of corn "sawdust" on the floor. Tumble is passed out in front of the TV and Miss Augie and Chessie Lou are draped over the the sofa. Heaven only knows where Tween and Ashley are!! Haven't seen the other two for an hour.
> 
> Friends shouldn't let friends eat sweet corn and drive.
> 
> A good time was had by all.


<<< writes shopping list 
sweet corn
butter
5 cats
a truckload of zyrtec
1/2 truckload tissues


----------



## CasperImproved

msmofet said:


> good night sweet prince, parting is such sweet sorrow!!
> 
> dang i've been possessed by the bard!! i white steed?
> 
> thank you for your kind and sweet words.




I think kind lady, it is far better that, than you "keed".

I was recalled to the castle from my quest on an errand of most import, but now that I have completed my task, I shall return to this night's quest.

And your sorrow at our parting, shall be no less bittersweet to me, than the hollowness of having you to myself in only my dreams.

Alas, I can not be in more than one place at once, and will have to settle for sleep.

G'night fair ladies (again)


----------



## msmofet

CasperImproved said:


> I think kind lady, it is far better that, than you "keed".
> 
> I was recalled to the castle from my quest on an errand of most import, but now that I have completed my task, I shall return to this night's quest.
> 
> And your sorrow at our parting, shall be no less bittersweet to me, than the hollowness of having you to myself in only my dreams.
> 
> Alas, I can not be in more than one place at once, and will have to settle for sleep.
> 
> G'night fair ladies (again)


oh my it's getting hot in here!! 
 till the marrow


----------



## CasperImproved

msmofet said:


> oh my it's getting hot in here!!
> till the marrow



It was a fun way to end the evening though... I had several smiles going back and forth, so, the intent of the thread was met multiple times. 

Here's a cutie cat for you to start your day with my thanks!







Have a nice day,

Bob


----------



## lifesaver

msmofet's word >>> Supercalifragisisttixcexpealidtious in the game "Using any word" What a coooooooooooooooooool work!


----------



## lifesaver

(-:


----------



## msmofet

lifesaver said:


> msmofet's word >>> Supercalifragisisttixcexpealidtious in the game "Using any word" What a coooooooooooooooooool work!


glad i made you smile!! mary poppins popped into my head.


----------



## les

Going round my son's for lunch yesterday, he asked " what would you like to eat Mum?"..
I said "what are you having?"
he replied "what did you bring?"!!!!! Grrrr... but it made me smile..


----------



## les

CasperImproved said:


> It was a fun way to end the evening though... I had several smiles going back and forth, so, the intent of the thread was met multiple times.
> 
> Here's a cutie cat for you to start your day with my thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day,
> 
> Bob




awww! love that!


----------



## CasperImproved

les said:


> awww! love that!



And for you les, let me say I hope you have a nice night. It's almost 8pm for you right?

The cutie kitty reminded me of one a friend had a few years back. All warm, bony, and not much more than a palm full, but had a purr you could hear across the room.

Take care and sleep well,

Bob


----------



## msmofet

CasperImproved said:


> It was a fun way to end the evening though... I had several smiles going back and forth, so, the intent of the thread was met multiple times.
> 
> Here's a cutie cat for you to start your day with my thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a nice day,
> 
> Bob


 a wittle putty tat!! awwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thank you and i came empty handed.

you have a great day also


----------



## LPBeier

GB and he knows why!


----------



## luvs

the dentist said i don't haft get my wisdoms pulled! they can stay! except they're extracting a root. ugh, i requested sedation in advance!!


----------



## les

CasperImproved said:


> And for you les, let me say I hope you have a nice night. It's almost 8pm for you right?
> 
> The cutie kitty reminded me of one a friend had a few years back. All warm, bony, and not much more than a palm full, but had a purr you could hear across the room.
> 
> Take care and sleep well,
> 
> Bob



Thanks Bob,
yes, we're on different time zones lol, I'm saying good morning...everyone else is saying good night lol
i love the kittie, he looks like the one we had when we got married.


----------



## les

luvs said:


> the dentist said i don't haft get my wisdoms pulled! they can stay! except they're extracting a root. ugh, i requested sedation in advance!!



good thinking batman!!!!!


----------



## les

LPBeier said:


> GB and he knows why!



GB is that me?
I think he'll pay for it on Sunday...it's Father's Day...hee hee


----------



## LPBeier

les said:


> GB is that me?
> I think he'll pay for it on Sunday...it's Father's Day...hee hee



Not sure what you mean by that.  GB cheered me up after a sticky Mod situation.


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> Not sure what you mean by that. GB cheered me up after a sticky Mod situation.


 ut oh!!


----------



## LPBeier

I have been meaning to ask you what "ut" is.  Not totally into all the lingo! LOL!


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> I have been meaning to ask you what "ut" is. Not totally into all the lingo! LOL!


say ut oh. does it make sense? what you say to a child when they do something like a mistake or such. "ut oh what happened?"

it isn't an abbreviation or an anagram just a word.


----------



## luvs

it's like uh-oh.  same thing.


----------



## msmofet

luvs said:


> it's like uh-oh.  same thing.


 yeppers!! i type it both ways.


----------



## ashwinsmommy

When our 3 year old son Ashy wakes up from his nap and runs over to me and insists on a huge hug - all while wearing a huge grin!


----------



## CasperImproved

I have a sun room that I should use more often than I do. In it, I have a hot tub that the smaller of two pumps that just keeps the water circulating died. since it is headed for summer now, I wont be using it, so instead of repairing it now, I drained it, and to air dry the rest of the water not removed by draining, I left the top open.

Here comes the funny part. Both of my current cats in the same day went to jump on top of the cover (normally closed when hot tub not in use), didn't verify the hot tub lid was open.

Both at different times jumped straight from the steps into the hot tub.

Talk about being shocked. they both of course needed to be fished out of the seats soaking wet, with very sorry expressions on them 

They are used to jumping up onto the cover to bask on the far side where the afternoon sun comes in (all glass sun room).

I think they'll be checking that the cover is closed before they jump next time 

Bob


----------



## katybar22

CasperImproved said:


> I have a sun room that I should use more often than I do. In it, I have a hot tub that the smaller of two pumps that just keeps the water circulating died. since it is headed for summer now, I wont be using it, so instead of repairing it now, I drained it, and to air dry the rest of the water not removed by draining, I left the top open.
> 
> Here comes the funny part. Both of my current cats in the same day went to jump on top of the cover (normally closed when hot tub not in use), didn't verify the hot tub lid was open.
> 
> Both at different times jumped straight from the steps into the hot tub.
> 
> Talk about being shocked. they both of course needed to be fished out of the seats soaking wet, with very sorry expressions on them
> 
> They are used to jumping up onto the cover to bask on the far side where the afternoon sun comes in (all glass sun room).
> 
> I think they'll be checking that the cover is closed before they jump next time
> 
> Bob


 

  OK that didn't make me smile...it made me laugh out loud!!!  I have 2 cats and they are used to hoping in the tub on dh's side to go across and get to the closet on my side.  Sometimes I _forget_ to let the water out  and they do the same thing.  It's a pretty deep tub so they have to swim, lol.  They always smell nice afterward and I always promise I won't do it again.


----------



## CasperImproved

You made me LOL for tonight also.  Is there an evil grin smiley? I didn't feel as sorry about mine either 

Thank you,

You have a good night!

Bob


----------



## msmofet

CasperImproved said:


> You made me LOL for tonight also. Is there an evil grin smiley? I didn't feel as sorry about mine either
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> You have a good night!
> 
> Bob


----------



## msmofet

CasperImproved said:


> I have a sun room that I should use more often than I do. In it, I have a hot tub that the smaller of two pumps that just keeps the water circulating died. since it is headed for summer now, I wont be using it, so instead of repairing it now, I drained it, and to air dry the rest of the water not removed by draining, I left the top open.
> 
> Here comes the funny part. Both of my current cats in the same day went to jump on top of the cover (normally closed when hot tub not in use), didn't verify the hot tub lid was open.
> 
> Both at different times jumped straight from the steps into the hot tub.
> 
> Talk about being shocked. they both of course needed to be fished out of the seats soaking wet, with very sorry expressions on them
> 
> They are used to jumping up onto the cover to bask on the far side where the afternoon sun comes in (all glass sun room).
> 
> I think they'll be checking that the cover is closed before they jump next time
> 
> Bob


  shall we dance


----------



## luvs

katybar22 said:


> OK that didn't make me smile...it made me laugh out loud!!! I have 2 cats and they are used to hoping in the tub on dh's side to go across and get to the closet on my side. Sometimes I _forget_ to let the water out  and they do the same thing. It's a pretty deep tub so they have to swim, lol. They always smell nice afterward and I always promise I won't do it again.


 

my Tigs got a bath yesterday, he smells like pomegranite & mango. i don't think he appreciates that very much.


----------



## CasperImproved

luvs said:


> my Tigs got a bath yesterday, he smells like pomegranite & mango. i don't think he appreciates that very much.



I wouldn't have the audacity to try and give either of my cats a bath. they may be front de-clawed, but I'm fairly certain they can do a good imitation of that discovery channel lion gutting his prey 

The dog get's to nervous to give him a bath inside, but when it's nice out, I can give him one with a bucket of hot soapy water and the hose. Off-season, I have these wet-wipe type towelettes, and when I run out of those, I use Fabreeze   I was looking at the ingredient list one day, and was amazed that the only ingredients are perfume, and water. I figured what the hay, dogs don't lick where I'd spray anyways.. so every once in a while when he's running by, I give him a squirt.


----------



## luvs

it's really not rough giving a kitty a bath! they just meow & meow pathetically & try to jump onto you or from the tub. although some felines resist baths more than others, & that can be very rough!


----------



## msmofet

CasperImproved said:


> I wouldn't have the audacity to try and give either of my cats a bath. they may be front de-clawed, but I'm fairly certain they can do a good imitation of that discovery channel lion gutting his prey
> 
> The dog get's to nervous to give him a bath inside, but when it's nice out, I can give him one with a bucket of hot soapy water and the hose. Off-season, I have these wet-wipe type towelettes, and when I run out of those, I use Fabreeze  I was looking at the ingredient list one day, and was amazed that the only ingredients are perfume, and water. I figured what the hay, dogs don't lick where I'd spray anyways.*. so every once in a while when he's running by, I give him a squirt*.


 that gave me a smile and an LOL!!


----------



## msmofet

luvs said:


> it's really not rough giving a kitty a bath! they just meow & meow pathetically & try to jump onto you or from the tub. although some felines resist baths more than others, & that can be very rough!


 i had a cat named aja after the steely dan song.






he was declawed on the front and like casper said when i gave him a bath he did a job on my inner arms!!


----------



## CasperImproved

msmofet said:


> i had a cat named aja after the steely dan song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was declawed on the front and like casper said when i gave him a bath he did a job on my inner arms!!



He must have missed listening to Steely Dan


----------



## katybar22

Hmmm...the last thing to make me smile? Well, my dinner  and the mere thought of purposefully putting my cats in water . It's funny enough when they do it accidentally, but on purpose, LOL!!! They would never meow to me again.


----------



## Katie H

Well, lesssee...

I came home from Constance and Kim's this afternoon to a very hot house.  Not air-conditioned and it was 94+ degrees today.  Well, the kitchen downstairs does have a small window unit.

After being away for more than 24 hours I'm usually greeted by many pairs of eyes and pointy ears with the attitude, "Where ya been?!"

Not today.  I opened the front door.  Made lots of noise.  Walked through the entry and main hallway, into the family room, into the breakfast room.  Still no one.

Yep...They were all flopped on the floor in the kitchen soaking up the cooling breezes of the air-conditioner.  They were clearly studying the Mr. Wizard lesson of "cool air falls, warm air rises."

Instead the reaction was, "You're disturbing us."

They looked so comfy, all I could do was smile.  I am happy to provide them with a comfortable haven during this heat.  At least they're not outside.


----------



## msmofet

katybar22 said:


> Hmmm...the last thing to make me smile? Well, my dinner  and the mere thought of purposefully putting my cats in water . It's funny enough when they do it accidentally, but on purpose, LOL!!! They would never meow to me again.


 when i was a kid i had to remember to close the bathroom door because snoopy would join me in the shower!! he even didn't mind joining me in a bath!! when wet he looked like an orange rat! the first time he joined me he scared the poop outta me.


----------



## msmofet

CasperImproved said:


> He must have missed listening to Steely Dan


 aja love kahlua and milk, he would always find and drink half before i even knew he was near!! 

katie after aja drank my kahlua he would sleep ON the a/c vents in the summer blocking all the a/c air!! he would fall asleep and roll off, hit the floor jump up into the halloween cat stance and look around for who pushed him off!! ready to kick the catnip out of the perpetrator of such an evil thing.

now remembering that brought a smile.


----------



## CasperImproved

From the remake of the "Matrix", kitty style


----------



## LPBeier

A nice long chat with a wonderful lady.

I have been feeling down and a little sorry for myself lately and just got off the phone with Katie E.  We laughed, we commiserated about insurance claim woes, we shared memories and stories.  

This smile is going to last a long while and I think I will be sticking around DC for a long time to come.....if you will have me that is!


----------



## Katie H

Aw, Laurie, you beat me to it.  I'll be smiling for days then, add to your wonderful phone call, all the patient help I received from another DC member who helped me with a computer problem that had been plaguing me since Tuesday afternoon.

I won't be able to get this smile off my face for a long, long while.

Thanks you wonderful people!!!!!


----------



## Alix

Finding out that LP is going to hang around a LONG time! YAY!!!


----------



## CasperImproved

I agree. Laurie hanging out here for the next 30 or 40 years is a good thing. 

Hi Laurie, and welcome 

Bob


----------



## kadesma

I've had a wonderful half week..Cade and Carson, spent tuesday thru this afternoon here with DH and me..It was so much fun, getting up fixing breakfast, getting Cade to school, then playing with Carson til we had to go pick up Cade...This I've been longing to do for a long time and just about given up hope of ever being able to watch them again. But I decided I was going to do it and I did...This morning the three of us went to what Cade calls his cookie place and go goodies for his mom and dad as a surprise and then he made a strawberry lemonage by smuckers and iced it down...His mom and dad brought the boys goodies and we had a wonderful visit..They all will be coming here tomorrow and the two pies Cade and I made and hid will be a surprise for DH and his dad for fathers day..I just can't stop smiling.
kades


----------



## CasperImproved

Nice update Kades... made me smile this morning.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## les

LPBeier said:


> A nice long chat with a wonderful lady.
> 
> I have been feeling down and a little sorry for myself lately and just got off the phone with Katie E.  We laughed, we commiserated about insurance claim woes, we shared memories and stories.
> 
> This smile is going to last a long while and I think I will be sticking around DC for a long time to come.....if you will have me that is!



That's good news LP!! x


----------



## les

Last thing that made me smile, when I played this, 
YouTube - Eddie Izzard- Death Star Canteen

every time I watch it, it just cracks me up..


----------



## CasperImproved

Thanks les.. you might have just ruined the rest of my day... I laughed so hard I think I hurt myself 

Bob


----------



## kadesma

CasperImproved said:


> Nice update Kades... made me smile this morning.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Bob


Glad my happiness and smiles were passed on to you..I write a lot about my grandkids and I suppose it gets old. To me little kids and puppies and kittens are God's gifts..Enjoy them to the fullest, there is nothing better. Have a wonderful Sunday..
kades


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Glad my happiness and smiles were passed on to you..I write a lot about my grandkids and I suppose it gets old. To me little kids and puppies and kittens are God's gifts..Enjoy them to the fullest, there is nothing better. Have a wonderful Sunday..
> kades



Kades, it NEVER gets old!  Keep writing about them.  They keep us ALL young!


----------



## Chile Chef

Caninball run II where Dom Deloiuwes said, "Him can do it" I'll get him to do it.

Great movie, Good actors/actresses. 


Cheers.


----------



## LPBeier

I got yet another new cookbook in the mail today that I had forgot I ordered.  It was on backorder BEFORE I told my hubby that I would not buy any more books from the cookbook club.  We just got home from a long day out and I saw the box between the screen door and the door.  I picked it up and when he came from parking the car I said "Honey, it followed me home, I swear I had nothing to do with it.....can I keep it?"

The smile came when he rolled his eyes and said "yes dear".


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> I got yet another new cookbook in the mail today that I had forgot I ordered.  It was on backorder BEFORE I told my hubby that I would not buy any more books from the cookbook club.  We just got home from a long day out and I saw the box between the screen door and the door.  I picked it up and when he came from parking the car I said "Honey, it followed me home, I swear I had nothing to do with it.....can I keep it?"
> 
> The smile came when he rolled his eyes and said "yes dear".


Hummmmmm, I'll have to remember that one
kades


----------



## luvs

"yes, dear", siad in an exhausted or deflated manner, those can be a lovely sound!


----------



## CasperImproved

luvs said:


> "yes, dear", siad in an exhausted or deflated manner, those can be a lovely sound!



Luvs - I would always be willing to submit to my stoopidness at times. But you are making me think my being wrong, and knowing that, is a tough place to head towards. I want my sweetie to know I was wrong, and admit her superiority, but I can't do that if her goal was to stomp all over my heart.

I just can't go there even if willing to admit she is superior, (and BTW, she is/was).

Bob


----------



## LPBeier

Just so everyone knows, DH was smiling when he said "yes dear"! 

He KNOWS that if I get a new cookbook, some new dishes (in this case desserts) are in his very near future!  The problem is we are running out of bookshelves and room to put new ones!


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> Just so everyone knows, DH was smiling when he said "yes dear"!
> 
> He KNOWS that if I get a new cookbook, some new dishes (in this case desserts) are in his very near future! The problem is we are running out of bookshelves and room to put new ones!


 ok ok lets clarify ........... a smile validates "yes dear" as a term of love and playful cajoling and a dour grouchy look is a attempt to placate (blow wind up the whazoo to be technical).


----------



## LPBeier

msmofet said:


> ok ok lets clarify ........... a smile validates "yes dear" as a term of love and playful cajoling and a dour grouchy look is a attempt to placate (blow wind up the whazoo to be technical).



 You got it Ms M!!!


----------



## msmofet

LPBeier said:


> You got it Ms M!!!


 did i win anything?


----------



## les

msmofet said:


> did i win anything?



depends if you did the lottery


----------



## msmofet

les said:


> depends if you did the lottery


 hmmmmmmmmmm *can* you _*do*_ the lottery? maybe thats why i never win.


----------



## musiclovesryan

When my female friend asked me" What type of things do you like? What makes you smile?"


----------



## LPBeier

My niece called up last night as she just got into town to prepare for her wedding this Saturday.  She asked how things were going with the cake and if i needed her to do anything.  When we finished our conversation I said the usual "I love you", and she ended with "I love you more Auntie Cake Baker!"


----------



## Katie H

I was working on a project at the shop this morning and the shop cat, Julie, hopped up on my 4x8-foot cutting table and curled up as close to me as possible.  Within about 10 minutes, Julie was purring so loud it could be heard across the room.

I glanced up and saw the most contented look on Julie's face.  That put a great big smile on my face.

Here's Julie:


----------



## luvs

it is of my opinion that kitties rank #1! they rock!


----------



## babetoo

you are so right. my thomas makes me smile many times a day.


----------



## shubh

I always remain in light mood, so laugh too much. Last night, when while sleeping when I asked my wife to give me some more space, she obeyed, but fell down. Both of us laughed whole heartedly.


----------



## luvs

oops! that would be something that i'd laugh over, too!


----------



## kadesma

And yes it's about my Cade and Carson, they were here Monday and Tuesday..Having and one or four of them just makes me so happy..The boys and I made oatmeal chocolate chip cookies, they ate my homemade ice cream, smiling and asking more Ma? We went shopping to Toys R Us both found a goodie and then we came home and they went swimming showing of their skills for me.  I had the best two days...It's quiet now and I'm missing the fun and laughter, but looking forward to Sunday when all four of them will be here and the air will be filled with sweet voices.
kades


----------



## lifesaver

The Kiss posted by constance.


----------



## LPBeier

There is a little game going on in our house and I don't know who or what started it first, but I like it.

The other morning I got up to find a huge bouquet of beautiful gladiolas in my favourite vase on the kitchen table.  DH had gotten home late and I was already in bed - he knew this and thought it would be fun to just leave them there for me.  I am terribly allergic to flowers and glads are one that I can handle...he never brings me flowers without a reason!

While this is going on, I had left a bag of his favourite lactose/gluten/sugar free mint patties on his night stand as a little surprise.  We don't get them often as they are hard to find and expensive, but I saw them and thought he deserved a treat.

Yesterday we were in a restaraunt that always has nicknacks to sell by the cash register.  I found a fridge magnet that reminded me of Tony and bought it for him.  I didn't know that he had already bought me one with a different saying on it!

Last night I left a note on his pillow.  This morning I found a little card on my computer chair (he had left it before going into the bedroom).

I don't know how or why it is happening, but I am smiling from ear to ear!


----------



## CasperImproved

Laurie - Please have many, many more of these moments, and may I be around to hear you talk about them.

I am so happy for you at this moment, words escape me, and only a sigh comes out.

Bob


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Bob.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, Bob.


Now that made my day..Love to hear about a happy marriage...
kades


----------



## katybar22

Ya know I got home from the hospital yesterday and my neighbor brought dinner over last night which was so sweet and thoughtful. And delicious I might add. Well, a few minutes ago another friend of mine brought over a huge meal for tonight and another meal to freeze!! AND she told me that a lot of my sweet friends and neighbors have actually made a schedule of who's cooking for my family until...

I was bowled over. These sweet people have offered to do this so many times over the last 2 years but I always said "no, it's ok, we've got it covered, I can take care of it". Well this time they didn't even ask, they just did it. I'm so grateful and I know my family is too. It's kind of hard being on the receiving end of such kindness. I was always the one who cooked dinners for people who were sick or had new babies and such. But I have to say I am smiling. This is what caring is. 

And I want to say thank you so much to all my DC friends who have cheered me on thru this. When I'm home alone on the computer, I know I'm not really alone. Thank you all.

Katy


----------



## babetoo

the young man that helped me order a cell phone, made me smile. he got my quirky sense of humor. we both had a nice laugh and got the job down.


----------



## LPBeier

katybar22 said:


> Ya know I got home from the hospital yesterday and my neighbor brought dinner over last night which was so sweet and thoughtful. And delicious I might add. Well, a few minutes ago another friend of mine brought over a huge meal for tonight and another meal to freeze!! AND she told me that a lot of my sweet friends and neighbors have actually made a schedule of who's cooking for my family until...
> 
> I was bowled over. These sweet people have offered to do this so many times over the last 2 years but I always said "no, it's ok, we've got it covered, I can take care of it". Well this time they didn't even ask, they just did it. I'm so grateful and I know my family is too. It's kind of hard being on the receiving end of such kindness. I was always the one who cooked dinners for people who were sick or had new babies and such. But I have to say I am smiling. This is what caring is.
> 
> And I want to say thank you so much to all my DC friends who have cheered me on thru this. When I'm home alone on the computer, I know I'm not really alone. Thank you all.
> 
> Katy



Katy, I experienced this same thing last fall and winter when I had two knee surgeries, a bad flood and further health complications.  Neighbours, people from our church and others were so quick to provide meals.  Being a caterer and a giver, this was hard for me too.  But accept it.  I learned that the joy you and I feel giving to others is just as important to them and we shouldn't deprive them of it.

As for the DC family, well, I can't say enough about them.  Just get well and know you are cared for at home and online.


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> the young man that helped me order a cell phone, made me smile. he got my quirky sense of humor. we both had a nice laugh and got the job down.



Babe, two things here made me smile - your story, and the fact that you got a cell phone!


----------



## kadesma

When those who have been so very ill, respond and begin the long road back, it makes me smile and my heart  is so happy to be one of a wonderful group of people. Laurie, you know my feelings for you, you Tony and your dad...Katy, my sister in being used as a quinea pig, seeing what love people give us is a wonderful thing..I know it's hard to be on the receiving end,but never say no, the love in the gesture is a special thing..Accept it with a smile and love in your heart..I know you both do...Babe, you know I wish you and Wallie all the good life has to give...All of you are so dear...Stay well please.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> *Stay well please.*
> kades



This is my wish for you as well, my dear friend.


----------



## LPBeier

My latest smile?  Seeing the smiles on my Dad's face as we sit and watch a football game (or other sport) together like we did when I was a kid!  And I am even enjoying the games almost as much as my time with him!


----------



## Barbara L

Janet H's happy dance made me smile.  

Barbara


----------



## LadyCook61

Seeing my cat Snuggies leap in the air , trying to catch a fly.


----------



## msmofet

watching my DD dance to the cake song on the baskin robbins commercial!!


----------



## katybar22

LPBeier said:


> Katy,
> As for the DC family, well, I can't say enough about them. Just get well and know you are cared for at home and online.


 
Thank you for that sweet message.  And I know it's true.  I think the first few days home, full of adrenaline and happiness, absolutely sapped me and I pretty much slept all weekend.  Didn't even pull out the puter. And I know how good it makes me feel to help, but I always thought "well, it's just spaghetti, or whatever".  I never knew it meant so much. Every time I come here, someone makes me smile.  Thank you so much for that.


----------



## kadesma

katybar22 said:


> Thank you for that sweet message.  And I know it's true.  I think the first few days home, full of adrenaline and happiness, absolutely sapped me and I pretty much slept all weekend.  Didn't even pull out the puter. And I know how good it makes me feel to help, but I always thought "well, it's just spaghetti, or whatever".  I never knew it meant so much. Every time I come here, someone makes me smile.  Thank you so much for that.


When you smile, it makes us smile with and for you. Glad you rested and slept..It does so much good.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> When you smile, it makes us smile with and for you. Glad you rested and slept..It does so much good.
> kades



And I really needed a smile today - thanks Katybar, Kades and everyone.


----------



## babetoo

seeing my oldest granddaughter. the look on her face, after she did chores for me. a million dollar smile


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> And I really needed a smile today - thanks Katybar, Kades and everyone.


You know that old saying you deserve a break today?  Well both you and Katy fit the bill.. Smiles to you both.
kades


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> seeing my oldest granddaughter. the look on her face, after she did chores for me. a million dollar smile


Isn't that precious? My two oldest grand sons, Cade and Ethan have taken to opening the car door for me, giving me their little arms to help me out, then offering to carry my purse..Every time they do, it just bring the biggest grin to my face..WOW, talk about feeling special.
kades


----------



## msmofet

babetoo said:


> seeing my oldest granddaughter. the look on her face, after she did chores for me. a million dollar smile


 i just got a smile from looking at your name and thinking of "my sweet baboo"


----------



## luvs

just reading yins' posts. & knowing i won't be labelled in messages to me as 'unintelligent' or 'uneducated' for saying 'yins'.


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> just reading yins' posts. & knowing i won't be labelled in messages to me as 'unintelligent' or 'uneducated' for saying 'yins'.


When we call others names, what does that make us? Don't let it bother you. Do as my dad use to say to me, just consider the source. And know, just seeing you here makes me smile.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> seeing my oldest granddaughter. the look on her face, after she did chores for me. a million dollar smile



That makes me smile too, Babe.  Give her a hug next time and tell her it is from one of your great admirers!


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> When we call others names, what does that make us? Don't let it bother you. Do as my dad use to say to me, just consider the source. And know, just seeing you here makes me smile.
> kades



Me too!  I actually get wonderful smiles from your "luvsisms" as I like to affectionately call them.  Stay exactly as you are!


----------



## luvs

oh, my, kades & laurie, you're so excellent! you both often make me grin: laurie, your love of cakes, kades, the kiddos, sigh, i luv this place.


----------



## LPBeier

I am smiling today because I had faith when I could have just given up on myself and people and it all worked out.  GIG and I am doing a jig!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> I am smiling today because I had faith when I could have just given up on myself and people and it all worked out.  GIG and I am doing a jig!


WooHoo!!!!!!!

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

Something Alix said


----------



## luvs

kadesma said:


> When we call others names, what does that make us? Don't let it bother you. Do as my dad use to say to me, just consider the source. And know, just seeing you here makes me smile.
> kades


 

the source is gone now, so i'm relaxed 'bout the situation. luv ya, kades!


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> the source is gone now, so i'm relaxed 'bout the situation. luv ya, kades!


luvs, we often bump into a "source" the best thing for me is to turn and walk away. Just keep smiling..... love you too
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Wow!  has no one had anything to smile about in two months? 

Well I have something incredible to smile about.  From Grade 8 through to our mid twenties I had a best friend.  I was her Maid of Honour, helped her in her first few years as a nervous Mom, etc.  She was always there for me as well. We were fixtures in each others' families until we just somehow drifted apart.  I saw her in the early 90's once but my life changed and we totally lost touch again.  I wanted desperately to go to her father's funeral but circumstances didn't allow.

I tried Facebook, phone books, you name it and couldn't get hold of her until 2 months ago she found ME on Facebook.  I was so happy and surprised.  But again our lives just seemed in different directions and we haven't been able to get together.

Well, today we took Dad into Vancouver for an appointment.  We were early and plunked into a waiting room.  A woman came out of the office across the hall and I saw a resemblance but decided it wasn't.  She all of a sudden came back out and we stared at each other for about 3 minutes before either of us could speak.  She came to the waiting room and we hugged and I said to Dad, do you know who this is?  He said no, until she said come on "Dad" and he smiled and hugged her.  I introduced my DH to her and we talked for about 15 minutes.  It was so incredible to see her again.  She is coming up to 28 years of marriage in two weeks and we are hoping we can maybe get together with her whole family then.  

I think this smile is going to last a very long time.  I feel like I have a big part of my life back again.


----------



## kadesma

I can just see that smile Laurie..I'm so happy for the two of you. I had a smile day as well. I to Olivia to pick out a tea set. She had been having a hard time at pre-school with one of the kids and was getting in trouble for pinching and hitting. So she and I had a talk about how to handle this child..She has noow gone a whole week without getting in trouble and for our Olivia this is like a miracle!!!! She has my temper so I'm trying to teach her to reign it in like I learned to do. And so far she is doing great...so today she was treated to a shopping trip...Brother got a little something as well Ahhh life with kids
kades


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> so far she is doing great...so today she was treated to a shopping trip...Brother got a little something as well Ahhh life with kids
> kades



Kades, you remind me of my favourite Grandmother.  Lessons learned (and there were a few) were always rewarded!  And you are a big softy!


----------



## msmofet

i haven't smiled in quite awhile.


----------



## Katie H

Hmmmm!  The last thing that made me smile?  I won't go into any details right now, but someone is making my life very happy and I'm smiling a LOT!

More another time.


----------



## kadesma

Katie E said:


> Hmmmm!  The last thing that made me smile?  I won't go into any details right now, but someone is making my life very happy and I'm smiling a LOT!
> 
> More another time.


Woooo Hoooo I love it.
kades


----------



## babetoo

the baby quilt is done. the baby is due this week-end. i finally tied it with pink satin bows. tiny ones . i used a very large eye needle and 1/8 inch ribbon. it really is cute and makes me smile a lot.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> the baby quilt is done. the baby is due this week-end. i finally tied it with pink satin bows. tiny ones . i used a very large eye needle and 1/8 inch ribbon. it really is cute and makes me smile a lot.


It sounds so pretty. Lucky baby and family...Best wishes
kades


----------



## Chile Chef

My crazy 2 year old Nephew, and a friend at collage.


----------



## kadesma

The sound of Ethan's voice when I called him and asked if he would like to spend the night with us...The little guy feels as if he needs to compete with Cade for our attention, which he doesn't, but we are trying to get him to realize, he is a special child in our hearts..So he will be here soon and I'm looking forward to spending alone time with him before everyone comes tomorrow...He already ordered hot chocolate and toast before bed
kades


----------



## LPBeier

I am happy for you, Kades, and Ethan.  I know your night will be special.

I am smiling at the fact that I am going out on a BIG DATE tomorrow with my hubby.  I bought tickets for a concert for his birthday and my sister is staying with Dad so we don't have to worry about dinner, etc.  We will leave just after lunch, go visit Tony's parents, have dinner and go to the concert.  This is my first concert in about 10 years (I haven't been able to even think of going to one in the last few with my leg) and it is DH's first EVER!!!!


----------



## babetoo

that is wonderful lp. who are you going to see. i miss my husband a lot, we did things like that. happy birthday mr. lp


----------



## SherryCarl

Seeing my husband's face while he was holding our first grandbaby last night.


----------



## LPBeier

I was getting lunch ready for DH, Dad and I, when the doorbell rang.  I locked the dog gate and went to see who it was and standing there was a young man with a big smile on his face.  I opened the door and he bounded in and headed immediately for the dog gate where Violet and Joie were going mad trying to get to him.

Our young visitor, Joseph, lives across the street from our old house that we left three years ago.  He would spend more time at our place than he did at home.  In those days he was a 10 year old starved for food and attention and he would get both with us.  His parents both worked two jobs each and his brothers and sister didn't have time for him.  He would help walk the dogs, make meals, clean up, you name it.  I taught him a few easy songs on the piano and he and DH got along famously (it was like the son I could never give DH).

Well, when we moved, we would pick him up and bring him over as much as we could and DH would take him to the dog park with him.  But this slowed down and the last time we saw Joseph was when he and two friends biked all the way over from the old neighbourhood (almost 1/2 hour by car).

Well, the young man who showed up today was all of 13 and 1 1/2 feet taller but still the same as I remembered him.  He joined us for lunch, having 2 pieces of toast and a heaping bowl of ravioli, and was up for ice cream which Tony offered on the way to driving Joseph home.  

But the greatest thing is that he and Dad got along famously.  They were even watching the hockey game together for awhile!  And he tired the dogs out for us which helps me out as I can't take them for walks.

But the part that really put a smile on my face is when DH called to say that they went for ice cream but Joseph wanted to be dropped back off within 2 blocks from our house.....because he wanted to find the house of a girl he met!  Definitely NOT the Joseph I knew before!


----------



## LadyCook61

I am smiling because the month long visitor has left for Texas this morning.  Now I can relax somewhat.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon

The boys are off to school. DH is still asleep. No TV on. It is quiet!


----------



## babetoo

i have a great big smile. our baby is finally here. Lilly June was born today around noon.


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations, Babe.  What a beautiful name.


----------



## orangea

Watching the Green Mile


----------



## alwayshungry

My dog.  He's a "talker" and makes all kinds of noise when you pet him sometimes.  Makes me smile every time.


----------



## Claire

I was expecting a visit from one of my sisters.  She was to be in Chicago for a convention, and decided to rent a car and do the 3-4 hour drive to see me.  I told her to please feel free to bring a friend or two to help with the driving.  They arrived about 6:30, which anyone of you living up north knows that is pitch dark already.  My mom was calling from Florida, "Did she get there?"  On top of it, these people hadn't here before and it is not only already dark, but the roads have few, if any, street lights.  So when they pulled up I flew out, and I could see my sister, but not the other two women in the car.  One hopped out and hugged me, I could not see her at all.  The other one I went over to meet and said, "he.., you look just like my youngest sister .... oh, sh.., you are her, then turned to the first woman I'd hugged and she was my other sister.  So all three  of my sisters are here as a big surprise, and I do mean SURPRISE.  I had no idea.  My husband had no idea, and my parents .... well, the girls say that they were scared to death that Daddy would give it away.  We've been having a great visit.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I must be in a stupid mood this morning because the last two posts of this thread made me laugh..... being silly, I guess.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f142/cc-cooking-on-a-budget-in-a-small-kitchen-60026.html


----------



## msmofet

Vanilla Bean said:


> I must be in a stupid mood this morning because the last two posts of this thread made me laugh..... being silly, I guess.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f142/cc-cooking-on-a-budget-in-a-small-kitchen-60026.html


 UMMMMMMMMMMMM ROTFLMFAO!! thanks vb i needed that. i haven't laughed (if at all) much for a long time now.


----------



## LPBeier

Claire, I am so happy for you.  Those are the best kind of surprises and your smiles will linger for a long time.  

My smile is a little one but still worth mentioning.  I have been suffering from severe sinus migraines on and off for a month now and yesterday and so far today I have a raging one.  I opened one eye this morning and the smaller of our two dogs gently jumped up beside me and started licking my eye and forehead on the side that was aching.  I gave no indication that it was bothering me but somehow Joie "knew".


----------



## Chile Chef

My little 2 year old nephew when hes about to watch Thomas The Tank. 

He gets so freaking excited when we bring out the ttt dvd's....


----------



## babetoo

my Thomas put his little head into my hand so i will pet him. it always makes me smile to wake up with Thomas


----------



## pot clanger

Coming on here after a prolonged absence, and finding out Katie E got MARRIED!  Wow... super cool!  Love is alive, indeed....


----------



## LPBeier

I made the 1 1/2 hour trip into Vancouver this morning in the pouring rain to take Dad for his eye specialist appointment.  I have to cross two major bridges and there was still some rush hour traffic in my direction.  On the first bridge I could barely see 1 foot in front of me and Dad is saying "don't turn the wipers on high or they will fly off".  Of course I am thinking "who cares if I get in an accident and total the car because I can't see, as long as the wipers don't fall off".  It was actually good because I could smile over my nervousness.

We got there and found that the parking lot was full - I used to live in the area and said not to worry.  I went around the block and sure enough they let three cars in....we were the third!  The spot we got was very narrow and dark between a wall and two cement posts.  I took my time and made it in. Dad, who is not big on compliments said it was very good driving on my part, and I smiled.

But the biggest smile came when the doctor said that the sight in his good eye is stabilizing and while it won't get better, the likelihood of it getting worse is small.  And we don't have to go back for 2 months.

We had a wonderful lunch at our favourite deli, a gentleman guided me out of the spot and the sun shone the whole way home.

We arrived to find that hubby had done 2 loads of laundry, cleaned the kitchen, turned on the dishwasher, walked the dogs, made his own lunch, packed his dinner and left me a love note on my MSN.

I think I had a good share of smiles today!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

When I wished someone a Happy Birthday.   They said I made their day!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> I made the 1 1/2 hour trip into Vancouver this morning in the pouring rain to take Dad for his eye specialist appointment.  I have to cross two major bridges and there was still some rush hour traffic in my direction.  On the first bridge I could barely see 1 foot in front of me and Dad is saying "don't turn the wipers on high or they will fly off".  Of course I am thinking "who cares if I get in an accident and total the car because I can't see, as long as the wipers don't fall off".  It was actually good because I could smile over my nervousness.
> 
> We got there and found that the parking lot was full - I used to live in the area and said not to worry.  I went around the block and sure enough they let three cars in....we were the third!  The spot we got was very narrow and dark between a wall and two cement posts.  I took my time and made it in. Dad, who is not big on compliments said it was very good driving on my part, and I smiled.
> 
> But the biggest smile came when the doctor said that the sight in his good eye is stabilizing and while it won't get better, the likelihood of it getting worse is small.  And we don't have to go back for 2 months.
> 
> We had a wonderful lunch at our favourite deli, a gentleman guided me out of the spot and the sun shone the whole way home.
> 
> We arrived to find that hubby had done 2 loads of laundry, cleaned the kitchen, turned on the dishwasher, walked the dogs, made his own lunch, packed his dinner and left me a love note on my MSN.
> 
> I think I had a good share of smiles today!


That made me smile too!  I'm glad you had a day with lots of smiles!

Barbara


----------



## getoutamykitchen

My totally awesome son turned 13 on November 18th. and the other day I asked him how he liked being a teenager, his answer...
"Piece of cake!"


----------



## babetoo

finally saw posted where i can order prints (by my granddaughter that got disc made) of very old photos of my family. and some of old friends. some were over fifty years old, including my wedding. graduations, my kids as babies and older. and may in laws and out laws. my face was sore from smiling. such a wonderful gift on her part. she did all the leg work. yeah zesty, yep that her name and is as beautiful as she is.


----------



## kadesma

We took Ethan and Olivia out for lunch today. Ethan ordered an egg with a runny yolk, hash browns,bacon and a piece of toast, that boy ate everything on his plate..He adores a runny egg, scramble i and he won't touch it...Kids Miss Olivia ordered a hot dog and fries, both had milk..Boy they are so much fun to feed. Ethan has named himself ma's taste tester..He knows how to boost my ego. According to him I'm the best cooking ma in the world 
so his eagerness to please has made the events and terror of our car ride tonight easier to handle.
kades


----------



## Michael in FtW

My granddaughter sent me this staring her, her brother and sister, mom and dad (my son):

Grandpa's Elves at play


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Michael in FtW said:


> My granddaughter sent me this staring her, her brother and sister, mom and dad (my son):
> 
> Grandpa's Elves at play



Too Cute!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks for sharing that, Michael.  Very cute.

I organized a banquet for our youth group on Friday and I made a cake that looks like a gingerbread house (it is gingerbread cake with gingerbread and royal icing trim - check my avatar).  It was announced that this was part of the dessert buffet and was actually a cake and everyone (50 teens and young adults) were totally shocked.  Now most of them shouldn't be because they know that I am a cake decorator. 

Anyway, I am eating my dinner with the rest of my helpers and a young lady comes up and says "Mrs. Beier, we are all standing around the dessert table wanting a piece of cake but no one wants to cut it because it is too beautiful".  I smiled because I was able to read between the lines "we really don't know HOW to cut it so we will leave it to you".  I love my kids!


----------



## kadesma

We all can use a smile and there is nothing like a little child or a good friend to do that for you.
We picked up our Ethan today and took him to lunch. I was grumpy because of having to go visit the doc to answer questions boo hiss. When we got there, my little guy jumped in the car gave me a hug and said I love you ma..Smile You bet..Then when I logged on here I saw that someone had looked at the pictures and commented..Thank you Lady Cook, you are a sweet heart.
I'm grinning big time.
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen

The straight A report card my son brought home from school today.


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> The straight A report card my son brought home from school today.


That's fantastic..I bet you're  really smiling..Congratulations to your son.
kades


----------



## Max Sutton

*New bottom-freezer refrigerator!*

Yesterday, the apartment manager bought a *bottom freezer refrigerator* for my one-bedroom apartment. I'm thrilled. The new refrigerator arrives Tuesday.


----------



## babetoo

i do hope you like it. when i lived with my son , he had one. i didn't like it. but to each his own. if it makes you smile then i am glad for you.


----------



## LPBeier

My leg, which has been unpredictably swollen and sore the past two weeks suddenly got better yesterday. I had an uninterrupted sleep last night and I can walk almost normally (my normal)... my xrays and doctor's appointment are tomorrow. 

Typical that it gets better before I see about it, but I am smiling not complaining!


----------



## LaurenV

My 2 year old hugging me and saying "your my good boy mommy" while rubbing my back lol


----------



## LadyCook61

My 13 yr. old grandson saying " I love you" to me before leaving for school.   It was the first time he ever said it first.  )


----------



## LPBeier

What Lauren and LadyCook said!  Great smiles!


----------



## babetoo

my granddaughter stopped by to bring me ink for my puter and some milk . her little girl, my great granddaughter had a snow white set of little figures the wicked queen had on a cape. she asked me if i could make her a cape. she is only three. very very smart . so today i checked , found a pattern and will make it soon. when she asked me to do it, it made me smile. she connects me with things i have made for her in the past. a quilt for preschool being one of them. sure a sweet child.her name is aubrey . 

also my newest little great granddaughter also along. she is four months. she already gotta her first tooth. lots of smiles and coos from lilly. that certainly made me smile. zesty is such a good mom. she is a wonderful granddaughter, as well. very thoughtful young woman and that makes me smile as well.


----------



## Chile Chef

My little nephew using my brother & my self as a jungle jim one night after dinner.


Hes a little scamp...


----------



## LPBeier

Watching the Olympics (on TV even though they are right here) and seeing the Mom of a guy I went to school with carrying in the Olympic flag and saying to my Dad "I bet Mrs. Fox is thinking "Wow, I am carrying the flag with Donald Sutherland and Anne Murray!".  

Yeah, I guess you have to know the people, but I haven't been smiling much lately so it was great!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Watching the Olympics (on TV even though they are right here) and seeing the Mom of a guy I went to school with carrying in the Olympic flag and saying to my Dad "I bet Mrs. Fox is thinking "Wow, I am carrying the flag with Donald Sutherland and Anne Murray!".
> 
> Yeah, I guess you have to know the people, but I haven't been smiling much lately so it was great!


Laurie,
you have such a rich beautiful home land...I am just enthralled with the beauty and rich heritage you belong to.How proud you must be.
cj


----------



## babetoo

thomas did his dance cause i got out of bed for  awhile. made me smile.


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> thomas did his dance cause i got out of bed for  awhile. made me smile.



Aww, he "smiled" because he thought you were better and he made you a bit better - I love how our animals do that.

I smiled every time I heard "here in Vancouver/Whistler/Richmond" on the Olympics and twice as big when they showed the scenery and I recognized our beautiful land.  Being able to watch the Olympics makes this imposed rest a little/lot easier to take, specially when I can share it with my Dad who, 7 years ago when we got the bid never dreamed he would be alive to see it!


----------



## wanna be

*Life!!*

If you have depression get help.You cant imagine what your missing.


----------



## LPBeier

wanna be said:


> If you have depression get help.You cant imagine what your missing.



Um, I am not sure if this is directed at me, but I am certainly not depressed.  I have been given a serious diagnosis to symptoms of numbness, loss of dexterity in my right hand and chronic fatigue.  I am waiting diagnosis and have been told I can't work (which is cooking), drive or over exert myself. But I feel I have a good outlook that things will not be as serious as they now seem and I will get better.

I have battled with depression all through my life and not only went for help but have overcome it.  

But I thank you for your concern.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Playing fetch with one of the dogs about a half-hour ago!


----------



## luvs

we're getting a 2nd kitty!


----------



## CookLikeJulia

A hug from my daugther that I miss so much!


----------



## kadesma

A wonderful two days with DH a surprise diiner out featuring 2 lobster tails, asparagus, baked potato and ice cream cake for dessert..Dh gave me a new food mill i've been wanting forever, a pasta machine and motor and a  dozen red roses.You might say I had a wonderful day
kades


----------



## luvs

my valentine took me & himself so we could adopt the new kitty. tigs needs his vaccination certificates & then we apply. theree were 2 kitties we loved, 1 female, 1 male. both were very tense, though the male purred & stayed by us. the female hid after we petted & held her.
i suppose they're probably better adopted by other people. there was this older feline, & i want that kitty! she's over 11 years. i got tearful; when i tapped her cage she greeted me by smacking her head against the wall.
we're ready for an adoption soon!


----------



## LPBeier

1.  Walking into the kitchen this morning to find a bouquet of carnations (my favourite AND one of the few flowers I am not allergic to) and my favourite chocolate in the whole wide world on the counter for me!

2.  Watching my country get its first gold EVER on home soil (this is the third Olympics in Canada starting 33 years ago).  It was a very proud moment!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

getting flowers and candy from my bf.


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> Yay!!! I actually felt good enough last night to put together a large heart-shaped brownie with multicolour candy coated mini chips on top for our youth group for Valentine's Day today. They loved it.


 
See above.


----------



## babetoo

my son sent me tulips for valentine's day opened completely today..really made me smile.


----------



## CookLikeJulia

My cat!


----------



## Chile Chef

A sexy nurse who stayed with me for an hour just chatting and getting over a panic attack!


----------



## luvs

my Dad gave me a very loud 'congrats!' on school. classes began again on tuesday. my Dad is very sparing when complimenting. that was kind of him.


----------



## Dove

*When my Tax Man told me today that I was ahead of the game by $25.00 ! and then he charged me $130.00  
I think I lost on that one...lol *


----------



## LPBeier

Dove said:


> *When my Tax Man told me today that I was ahead of the game by $25.00 ! and then he charged me $130.00
> I think I lost on that one...lol *



Thanks for the smile, Dove!


----------



## kadesma

Good to see you Marge.
kadesma


----------



## babetoo

my sewing is going well. it made me smile. i know how excited my little great granddaughter will be when she sees her wicked witch cape ,  big smile


----------



## LPBeier

Just finding out (in the middle of the grocery store on a cell phone) from my favourite niece that I am going to be a great auntie!!!!! Made my day, week, year!


----------



## FrankZ

And here I would have thought you were already a great auntie, superb even.  So does this make you a a great Great Auntie?  I better stop here, it could get wacky if I don't.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Frank, that is very sweet of you!  Actually, that is what she said on the phone when I said "I am going to be a great auntie".  She said "you already are to me!"  I am so excited!


----------



## FrankZ

Hmm.. what is it with the S word around these here parts?


----------



## LPBeier

You didn't expect to see the word "sweet" in a cooking community?


----------



## FrankZ

Depends on what your referring to.


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Just finding out (in the middle of the grocery store on a cell phone) from my favorite niece that I am going to be a great auntie!!!!! Made my day, week, year!


 

aren't babies great, i have another great grandchild on the way. that will be four. have three girls, lilly is the youngest at five months.


----------



## babetoo

babetoo said:


> my sewing is going well. it made me smile. i know how excited my little great granddaughter will be when she sees her wicked witch cape , big smile


 
she just loved it, actually is wicked queen from snow white. lots of twirling involved. really made me smile.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Waking my son up for school and seeing his bedhead hairdoo. It looked like he did a headstand on his pillow and spun around several times to finish it off.

He looked adorable, took all my strength not to burst out laughing. Not something you want to do when you wake him up. He's not a morning person, nor is he a school person.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

WOW! Me again!

Got a wonderful surprise at a parent/teacher conference. My 7th. grade son is reading at the 10th. grade level. I am so proud of him. 
Then got to reminisce with his teacher, we graduated together back in 1978.


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> WOW! Me again!
> 
> Got a wonderful surprise at a parent/teacher conference. My 7th. grade son is reading at the 10th. grade level. I am so proud of him.
> Then got to reminisce with his teacher, we graduated together back in 1978.


Don't they just make you so darn proud? Congrats to your son..
kades


----------



## LPBeier

watching my wonderful DH take over making supper last night after working hard at his parent's place doing some electrical wiring.  I was getting very down about my inability to do things and he said to me one day recently "Hey, you have served so many people over the years in your business and volunteering, it is time to let others serve you."  Last night was the best Corned Beef dinner I have ever tasted....because of the special ingredient he added called love.


----------



## babetoo

how sweet is that!! you deserve it.


----------



## justplainbill

Hearing Ronaldus Maximus on a new GE ad.


----------



## pdswife

My hubby
My son
My two very fat very spoiled very loved cats!


----------



## kadesma

Hi PDS,
seeing you here makes me smile. So glad you came home.
kades


----------



## pdswife

Kades..  you are nice.  Nice is good.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Finding the dwarf blueberry bush I have been wanting at the local nursery AND it is a 3-yr old plant too!


----------



## JamesS

My crazy golden retriever pup, Chase. An hour or so ago, I took him out for a potty break and there were a bunch of young bunnies in the yard. I've worked and worked with him to keep him from breaking at the sight of wildlife in the yard. It was never an issue with my Lab, Kali. If it isn't something to be retrieved, she isn't interested in it.  Chase on the other hand is evil, and completely remorseless. Tonight, he knew he wasn't allowed to go after the bunnies, but he also knew he didn't need to take these invaders laying down.  So, he started bouncing up and down like he was on a trampoline and barking in his "big dog" bark. It was really quite the sight to see. I'm 6'2", and we were eye to eye at the top of his bounce! The bunnies, for their part, paid him no attention at all. They went about their bunny business as if neither of us were out there.


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> Finding the dwarf blueberry bush I have been wanting at the local nursery AND it is a 3-yr old plant too!



Oh, Dave, that IS something to smile about.  You will be eating blueberries before you know it   - have a few for me please!


----------



## LPBeier

I felt like cruising DC and posting today!


----------



## kadesma

DaveSoMD said:


> Finding the dwarf blueberry bush I have been wanting at the local nursery AND it is a 3-yr old plant too!


Dave,
my s-i-l showed up with two bush blueberries for us.  Now where to put them?
kadesma


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Dave, that IS something to smile about. You will be eating blueberries before you know it  - have a few for me please!


 
I will think of you as I am picking berries this summer!   And it is good to see you were feeling up to visting us today!  

Last year we got maybe 20 berries of the 3 new plants.  I'm hoping for LOTS more this year now that that are more mature.


----------



## DaveSoMD

kadesma said:


> Dave,
> my s-i-l showed up with two bush blueberries for us. Now where to put them?
> kadesma


 
I am growing mine in very large pots.  The new one is made for that, the other two are not.  So far so good, 2 of the 3 survived from last year.


----------



## LPBeier

My latest smile comes from the love and care I feel here at DC.  Thanks everyone!


----------



## skidi

This awesome hike today in the bavarian mountains


----------



## skidi

Ah yeah and the girl who was with me ;-)


----------



## LPBeier

Both sound like great smile material skidi!

I got my Cuisinart Waffle Iron with my grocery store points today and surprised my Dad with it when we picked it up!  I kept saying I ordered something and then today "we need to pick up my order at the store".  He figured I had good reason to not tell him and I smiled at the look on his face when he saw it.  My Dad loves his waffles and prefers homemade to frozen....so do I!

Oh, and I am feeling almost like my old self today.

Lots of reasons to smile!


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> Oh, and I am feeling almost like my old self today.
> 
> Lots of reasons to smile!


 
Yaaaaaaaaaaa!  

 So do you have a good waffle batter recipe? Last time I tried to make them I used Bisqucik and they were terrible. I have not tried since.


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaa!
> 
> So do you have a good waffle batter recipe? Last time I tried to make them I used Bisqucik and they were terrible. I have not tried since.



Actually, I am almost happy with the whole wheat/unbleached flour mixture I tried today.  I will do another tweak and send it to you or post it if others are interested!.  Very light on the inside and crispy on the outside.

Thanks for the applause!


----------



## babetoo

my three year old great granddaughter made me smile. she asked for me to tuck her in bed. hugs and kisses the order of the day.


----------



## DaveSoMD

LPBeier said:


> Actually, I am almost happy with the whole wheat/unbleached flour mixture I tried today. I will do another tweak and send it to you or post it if others are interested!. Very light on the inside and crispy on the outside.
> 
> Thanks for the applause!


 
Mmm sounds good.  My last ones were kinds of ..well..pancake like. 

I found my peach and plumb tree were in bloom this afternoon!


----------



## LPBeier

I have ankles!


----------



## babetoo

good for you. what did the trick?


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> good for you. what did the trick?



Getting off the medication that was causing side effects, keeping my legs up for three days and taking an incredibly strong diuretic!  My doctor is still assessing if there is any other damage but so far I am feeling very good!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

LPBeier said:


> I have ankles!



Hearing the that LP had the K removed from her ankles (Kankles).


----------



## TATTRAT

I have a new lady friend in my life. Feels really good, and THAT, makes me smile.


----------



## kadesma

TATTRAT said:


> I have a new lady friend in my life. Feels really good, and THAT, makes me smile.


Fantastic...Happiness to you both.
cj


----------



## LPBeier

TATTRAT said:


> I have a new lady friend in my life. Feels really good, and THAT, makes me smile.



WooHoo!  That gives me a big smile too!  I am so happy for you both.


----------



## kadesma

I'm smiling, we started the herb garden yesterday,carrots,radishes included,everyone was here as usual for Ma's Sunday, it was wonderful to hear all the kids laughing and having fun. We had a big birthday cake for our oldest daughter. Cade spent the night. Ethan is feeling so much better. I got our and did some watering and found my sweet onions had broken ground and the potatoes as well. Yippeeeee we're on our way. 
kades


----------



## jennyblckrckr

about 5 minutes ago when i saw my son


----------



## Mel!

This day 10 years ago, me and my boyfriend went out on our first date. This morning we went out for a celebration breakfast with our 9 year old daugher. We had to celebrate early, because my boyfriend is working late today.


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations, Mel!

Two huge smiles yesterday!

First, my husband has been working at his job for 16 months as a casual employee - exactly one year ago today he was told that a resident from his care home would be moving to another and they wanted him to go and it would involve getting a permanent position.  They even started training him at the other house.  Well, the resident is finally moving on April 7th and yesterday, after having to go through a job posting DH got an interview.  It went like this "Why do you want this job" He answered, the she said, "What makes you think you can do this job" - He said "because I have been caring for this person for 16 months and want to continue". Third question "Do you want this job?" Answer "yes".  "Okay, welcome aboard"!  Finally stability in hours and full benefits!  He really loves his job so I am so happy for him.

Second, a young lady from the camp I cooked at contacted me last night and asked if I could make a cake for her parent's 20th anniversary surprise party.  She said "I don't care how much it costs, I only want one of your cakes because I want this night to be very special for them, oh, and if I ever get married I would like to book you now to make my wedding cake!".  Of course I am NOT going to make it cost too much!


----------



## LPBeier

I went to church today without my cane!


----------



## bethzaring

LPBeier said:


> I went to church today without my cane!


 
Big smile here just reading this!!!


----------



## kadesma

big smile, got a call from someone who is very dear to me. She made me feel so special and loved....Thank you Laurie,,,I'm off to bed now. Love you
cj


----------



## LPBeier

You are most welcome "Ma".  You are very special to me.  Your post above will have me smiling for days.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh my, I am hogging this thread!

Tonight while I was having supper the phone rang and it was my best friends son (who has been my best buddy since I first held him at a day old and is now 12).  He was on his Mom's cell and asked if I could do a favour.  They were coming home from an appointment and were starving.  He wanted me to look up the number of a pizza place so that dinner would arrive about the time they did.

How could I resist the best hug giver in the world!  

A second smile came when I got an email from his Mom who said she was trying to figure out how to get the number and my buddy said "I'll call LP, she'll look it up for me!"


----------



## kadesma

All I need to smile is one of my little kiddo's to give me a hug. Today Ethan and Olivia came and surprised me, Ethan took a look at my leg before i could cover it and asked, Ma are you hurt.I said yes and of course this led to what happened. The poor kid put his arms around my neck and started to cry. I convinced him that  a hug and a kiss would make me feel better. He then warned his sister to not hug ma to tight she's hurt which started Oliva to cry so we had quite a feel sorry for ma fest. I finally calmed them down with two red velvet cupcakes. I did have to promise Ethan to come watch him play ball tomorrow. wow, to be loved so much makes me smile.
kadesma


----------



## getoutamykitchen

kadesma said:


> All I need to smile is one of my little kiddo's to give me a hug. Today Ethan and Olivia came and surprised me, Ethan took a look at my leg before i could cover it and asked, Ma are you hurt.I said yes and of course this led to what happened. The poor kid put his arms around my neck and started to cry. I convinced him that  a hug and a kiss would make me feel better. He then warned his sister to not hug ma to tight she's hurt which started Oliva to cry so we had quite a feel sorry for ma fest. I finally calmed them down with two red velvet cupcakes. I did have to promise Ethan to come watch him play ball tomorrow. wow, to be loved so much makes me smile.
> kadesma



This!


----------



## luvs

a baby shower this afternoon. & a compliment from another gal that was there.


----------



## LPBeier

I am happy for you Luvs!

I agree with GOAMK!

But my lastest smile came today when I put on a new skirt and top to go to church and my wonderful hubby told me I looked beautiful!  After weeks of  looking like the blimp with fluid, I finally felt beautiful!


----------



## ella/TO

watching our 54 year old daughter showing us tonite how she plays Wii.....especially the skiing one.....actually I guffawed out loud.....is that the same as smiling?????


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Seeing my BEAUTIFUL Daughter and my gorgeous grandbabies via Skype!!!!! Thats what makes Mimi happy....


----------



## LPBeier

ella/TO said:


> watching our 54 year old daughter showing us tonite how she plays Wii.....especially the skiing one.....actually I guffawed out loud....*.is that the same as smiling?????*



It sure is, Ella! 

.....and it made me smile too!


----------



## vagriller

Going to the zoo Saturday with wife and kids, then coming home and grilling pork tenderloin! This was the best day!


----------



## luvs

jake is finally getting me an engagement ring! 9 years together already!
laurie, thanks! the shower was great, she got plenty of baby items!


----------



## babetoo

when my son called to check on my health. i sometimes forget what a great son he is. especially when i am having a pity party , that no one cares.


----------



## kadesma

luvs said:


> jake is finally getting me an engagement ring! 9 years together already!
> laurie, thanks! the shower was great, she got plenty of baby items!


It's about time sweetie. You deserve the best.
hugs,
kades


----------



## luvs

kades, you're a dear.  thanks.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> when my son called to check on my health. i sometimes forget what a great son he is. especially when i am having a pity party , that no one cares.


Well, you need to just forget that thinking and let us give you hugs and show you we care. So just stop it right now.
kades


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Seeing the smile on my son's face when he handed me his report card. Straight A's! I am so truly blessed.


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> Seeing the smile on my son's face when he handed me his report card. Straight A's! I am so truly blessed.


Congratulations. What a wonderful son.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

getoutamykitchen said:


> Seeing the smile on my son's face when he handed me his report card. Straight A's! I am so truly blessed.



That just put a huge smile on my face!  Congratulations to both of you!


----------



## LPBeier

My next door neighbour's granddaughter, who is 5, came for a visit after supper yesterday.  She does this quite often and it is always a delight.  

This time she went into the back yard, which DH hasn't gotten to because of the kitchen renos and job change, and came in with some "flowers" for me - dandelions, some white weeds and some of my early chives for greenery.  Then she wanted me to put them in the "pretty vase" a red cranberry glass antique I bought for my Mom when I was 7 at a rummage sale.  I did as told and then when she left took the flowers back outside and washed the chives and laid them for drying.  She played with the dogs as usual, and asked if she could change their names because she liked hers better.  I told her that sure, she could but they probably wouldn't come to them.....they did!  After an hour, she finally said it was time to go.  

I may not have my own children or grandchildren but I am so blessed that others feel so comfortable with me....it is mutual.  I am still smiling.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Finding out that my beautiful 5 year old grandson won an award at school for excellance in writting... He's so much like his Mimi...


----------



## getoutamykitchen

mimizkitchen said:


> finding out that my beautiful 5 year old grandson won an award at school for excellance in writting... He's so much like his mimi...



*awesome!!!*


----------



## Mimizkitchen

getoutamykitchen said:


> *awesome!!!*



Thank you... We are so proud...


----------



## kadesma

Mimizkitchen said:


> Thank you... We are so proud...


You should be I have 6 grandkids and I tell you we are so proud of them. The one I watch everyday is wonderful and bright. Plus he is a beautiful boy, big blue eyes with long black lashes. My mother was crazy about her bue eyed angel faced boy. He is so proud of being called that. Here i go again bragging Sorry I won't start about the others.   YET
kades


----------



## Mimizkitchen

kadesma said:


> You should be I have 6 grandkids and I tell you we are so proud of them. The one I watch everyday is wonderful and bright. Plus he is a beautiful boy, big blue eyes with long black lashes. My mother was crazy about her bue eyed angel faced boy. He is so proud of being called that. Here i go again bragging Sorry I won't start about the others.   YET
> kades



Brag brag brag brag brag  My grandbabies live in colorado (my daughter is rotten ) but they will be coming here in july, and moving back next year... I love them soooooo much!!!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

I meant brag in a good way...


----------



## babetoo

big smile at the greeting thomas gave me when i go home from the hospital today.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

Smiles from me also!!! Hope all is well with you...


----------



## kadesma

Mimizkitchen said:


> Brag brag brag brag brag  My grandbabies live in colorado (my daughter is rotten ) but they will be coming here in july, and moving back next year... I love them soooooo much!!!


How wonderful. Just think how much enjoyment you will have being able to hug and squeeze them.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

huge smiles - I am two weeks totally pain free! 

Even if it doesn't last I am so happy to have relief after 20 years of chronic pain!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> huge smiles - I am two weeks totally pain free!
> 
> Even if it doesn't last I am so happy to have relief after 20 years of chronic pain!


I'm so happy for you. Please take it easy, know you're loved.
cj


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Seeing an old childhood friend again after 38 years. He was 11 yrs. old and I was 13 yrs. old when I moved away. He and his lovely wife came over and we grilled and reminisced for hours.


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> I'm so happy for you. Please take it easy, know you're loved.
> cj



It is the love that has gotten me through!  I have a few little aches from restocking my cookbook shelves (THE KITCHEN RENO IS DONE!) but I am happy to report they are normal aches from bending and lifting (yes, I was careful, cj!)

So, the new smile is that the kitchen reno is done and looks wonderful - even more so since we did it all ourselves!


----------



## LPBeier

getoutamykitchen said:


> Seeing an old childhood friend again after 38 years. He was 11 yrs. old and I was 13 yrs. old when I moved away. He and his lovely wife came over and we grilled and reminisced for hours.



Congratulations! I totally relate - just a few months ago I was contacted on facebook by my best friend from grade 8 to our late 20's when our lives kind of drifted apart.  We have gotten together since and it is like old times.


----------



## LPBeier

I went to a friend's house to show her how to download pictures from her camera to her laptop - really just an excuse to go an visit - but I got paid.....in 10 brand new beautiful tops and a pantsuit all in my size and all in my colours.  She had been given them and they don't fit her so she asked if I could make use of them.

Second smile came when I modeled them all for Dad (DH was at work) and he kept telling me how beautiful I looked!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

That is awesome, I bet you did look BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Awww, thanks, Sharon, after 2 years of wearing "comfies" because of full body pain it is so nice to feel like dressing up and feel good when I do!


----------



## kadesma

Mimizkitchen said:


> That is awesome, I bet you did look BEAUTIFUL!!!


Take it from me, she is beautiful,sweet and loving. A friend to cherish.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Take it from me, she is beautiful,sweet and loving. A friend to cherish.
> kades



You guys are going to make me cry!  Well my hubby is taking me to a movie tonight so I am going to go get beautiful for him!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

You go girl!!!!!


----------



## Mimizkitchen

kadesma said:


> Take it from me, she is beautiful,sweet and loving. A friend to cherish.
> kades



She seems like a wonderful person, so loving and always there to give you a boost, as you are my love!!!


----------



## frozenstar

Last thing that made me smile today is my cute signature and avatar...  I love it...


----------



## LPBeier

Ladies, you are making me blush!  I had a wonderful time tonight on my date.  We went to Avatar and the hubby showed me the new house he works at.  I never allow my picture taken, let alone have it put on the net, but I thought you might like to see me in one of my new tops, holding the flowers DH brought me last night (that DON"T make me sneeze) and showing off the wall we built a year ago to extend the kitchen and finally painted.  The painting is one my Mom did for me of one of my favourite places.  (The picture is not crooked, it is just the camera angle LOL)


----------



## LPBeier

frozenstar said:


> Last thing that made me smile today is my cute signature and avatar...  I love it...



They made me smile too!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Getting on my computer this morning and bringing up DC to find a friend request. Thank you Mimi.

Oh! And seeing how nice LP looked on her date night! Pretty top, LP!


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Oh! And one more reason to smile, seeing the radhuni had a beautiful baby girl two weeks ago.


----------



## buckytom

great to see you, lp!!!! also, glad you're feeling well.

the thing that made me smile last was listening to my son shout at the hockey game on tv last night. my wife said that he sounds just like me, with phrases like, "are you kidding me, he was offsides", or, "he's inside that guy's sweater, get the penalty, get the penalty!!!", or "shoot, shoot, just dump it on net!"

 thatsa my boy.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, lots of smiles today!  Seeing Bucky T, picturing his son watching the game - I am exactly the same (at 51) and my Dad chuckles at me when we watch together!  Hearing that Radhuni had her baby, and all the people who are bumping up my self-esteem which I thought I lost through all the health issues...thanks DC family I will never stop smiling about this place.


----------



## kadesma

Mimizkitchen said:


> She seems like a wonderful person, so loving and always there to give you a boost, as you are my love!!!


Thank you sweetie
kades


----------



## kadesma

frozenstar said:


> Last thing that made me smile today is my cute signature and avatar...  I love it...


So cute
kadesma


----------



## babetoo

smiled when dr,. said i didn't really need the oxygen tank. wants me to see chest man on tues. and we will let him decide. otherwise, all is well. lots of meds,. but i can live with that.


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> smiled when dr,. said i didn't really need the oxygen tank. wants me to see chest man on tues. and we will let him decide. otherwise, all is well. lots of meds,. but i can live with that.



I'm smiling because you are sounding like the old babetoo I know and love!


----------



## Jel

the last thing that made me smile was the necklace that my boyfriend gave..  same necklace as what gu dyun pyo gave gum jan di.. the moon inside a star i love it


----------



## babetoo

i am smiling all the time, at finally being able to complete my household chores. having a dirty, cluttered house is very depressing for me. almost have the wash caught up.


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Having my 13 year old son come up behind me and rub my back and ask how I was feeling. We are both sharing head colds right now.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Last night's b-day present of a sonic screwdriver...totally unexpected.


----------



## kadesma

DaveSoMD said:


> Last night's b-day present of a sonic screwdriver...totally unexpected.


Happy Birthday,

kades


----------



## luvs

i got a great pair of puma sneakers tonite that i love! jake picked them from a shelf & i swooned. brown suede, gray-ish accents, green-sort of laces. 
then we went for dinner that was great, very prompt service, although some particle of my inner being was mildly disappointed when i wasn't carded after i requested a draft.


----------



## 2day2eat

My lil dog Sasha all days make me smile when i arrive at home. She is a cute pug


----------



## getoutamykitchen

*Ah! The mind of a 13 year old boy!*

Sitting on the sofa with my son trying to find an answer to his very serious question...

"Mom, what would happen if everyone on earth farted at the same time?"


----------



## kadesma

getoutamykitchen said:


> Sitting on the sofa with my son trying to find an answer to his very serious question...
> 
> "Mom, what would happen if everyone on earth farted at the same time?"


Out of the mouth of babe's.
kades


----------



## babetoo

getting to the half way of bedroom redo. new curtains and sheets and comforter all done. looks fabulous


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> getting to the half way of bedroom redo. new curtains and sheets and comforter all done. looks fabulous


That's great. New things even a small  photo of the kids makes us happy and feel wonderful. Enjoy babe.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

getoutamykitchen said:


> Sitting on the sofa with my son trying to find an answer to his very serious question...
> 
> "Mom, what would happen if everyone on earth farted at the same time?"



This!


----------



## Katie H

Been smiling a lot since Glenn came into my life but, today, I'm really smiling.

We went out to the garden plot this morning (about an acre) to see how things were getting along.  As I approached the area where the cabbages and lettuce were growing, I spied a 4-leaf clover.  Picked it.  Then saw another and plucked it, too.  Right behind me Glenn reached down and asked me if I'd like another.  Added it to our collection.

Wow!!!!

Thus far, I've picked one every day since the 2nd and three today.  Oops!  I forgot.  I just got another as I left the garden after we fertilized before coming inside for the night.

This is fun and I'm smiling like the proverbial Cheshire cat.


----------



## Mimizkitchen

When we were kids (there were four of us) my younger brother was a very picky eater, but my Mom refused to give in and told him to eat cereal if he didn't like what she made. You can't believe how many times Captian Crunch was on our table ( his favorite cereal.) 

He's a grown man now who lives in Atlanta with his beautiful wife of one year, and i'm going up there in two weeks to visit with them. I came across a recipe for Captian Crunch coated french toast and laughed my a## off. So I decided that this is what I would make for my brother while i'm there..

We spoke today on the phone and we talked about this recipe, he surprized me by saying he never thought anyone remembered the CC man... He also was very touched that I cared enough to make him a special breakfast with his favorite ingredient...

Little things like this ALWAYS make me smile...


----------



## getoutamykitchen

Mimizkitchen said:


> When we were kids (there were four of us) my younger brother was a very picky eater, but my Mom refused to give in and told him to eat cereal if he didn't like what she made. You can't believe how many times Captian Crunch was on our table ( his favorite cereal.)
> 
> He's a grown man now who lives in Atlanta with his beautiful wife of one year, and i'm going up there in two weeks to visit with them. I came across a recipe for Captian Crunch coated french toast and laughed my a## off. So I decided that this is what I would make for my brother while i'm there..
> 
> We spoke today on the phone and we talked about this recipe, he surprized me by saying he never thought anyone remembered the CC man... He also was very touched that I cared enough to make him a special breakfast with his favorite ingredient...
> 
> Little things like this ALWAYS make me smile...



I have made that recipe before, it's delish!


----------



## pdswife

Hubby brought me a starbucks coffee this morning and invited me to go to pizza with him tonight.  DATE NIGHT!


----------



## kadesma

DH went out of his way to take me,Carson and Olivia out to visit the ducks,geese, and chickens. The kids love them and beg to go see them.The little stinkers, surrounded the car and ate every piece of bread we had. You should have heard the kids giggle and laugh as the animals followed them up and down the side of the pond.  They are all ready asking can we go next friday too
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, that is wonderful.  I wish I could go with you as I used to love feeding the birds in the park in Regina when I lived there.

I have been running back and forth to the hospital again (though at least it only takes 15 minutes to get there now) and DH has been working nights.  He usually gets up in the early afternoon and goes back to sleep after supper until the time he has to go to work.

The past three nights he has made the most delicious and creative dinners for me and allowing me to rest after I get home until the meal is ready.  This really makes me smile because he is becoming really good at pairing flavours and really seems to enjoy it!  So now there are two cooks in the family!


----------



## mikeivb

Finding this forum


----------



## Claire

On Thursday I was able to walk to town, lunch and a couple of drinks, some shopping, and walk home.  Yesterday I walked home after our normal Friday outing.  I broke my foot a couple of months ago and was peeved as hades to not be able to do my normal walking (and it is all up and down hill), having to drive or be driven everywhere I need to go.  So I'm so happy that my foot is almost at 100% and that as lovely fall weather approaches, I'll be able to walk more (don't get me wrong, I've been able to walk around the house, but I'm used to being able to walk more distances).  So I'm SMILING!


----------



## LPBeier

Claire, I completely understand where you are coming from and am smiling with you!


----------



## kadesma

Claire, how wonderful, I'm so glad things are better and you can enjoy your walks.
kadesma


----------



## pdswife

Saturday spent with hubby 
Sunday spent with two girlfriends! I got my first tattoo and I LOVE it!


----------



## LPBeier

Getting up and seeing Dad all dressed in his best pants and shirt, looking very dapper.  We are going to check out a senior's day program he might start soon.  The smile is partly for him looking so good and mostly for the fact that he is excited about going - he was fighting it before he got sick!

When I complimented him he said I was the third person this morning already!  First was his worker who helped get him ready, second was DH coming in from a night shift and then sleepyhead me!


----------



## kadesma

He is coming home today........dh had surgery in S>F> and is all better and headed this way
 am I happy nah


----------



## pdswife

My two kitties and kitty kisses!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Being smothered in kitties a couple of minutes ago.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> He is coming home today........dh had surgery in S>F> and is all better and headed this way
> am I happy nah


 
That is so great!  Hugs all around!


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> He is coming home today........dh had surgery in S>F> and is all better and headed this way
> am I happy nah


That's great to hear!

The last thing that made me smile was James giving me a dirty look when I said tonight (after watching "Blue Bloods") that even getting older, Tom Selleck is still good looking.  

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek...he kissed me goodnight.  And turned off the lights...must be time to call it a night!  Time to round up the furry bedwarmers, they make me smile, too!


----------



## LPBeier

Kades, hope both you and Gil are looking after yourselves/each other.  Having you both healthy will make me smile.

Barbara, you and James always make me smile.

Fiona, I smiled thinking that you were snuggling up with Shrek and Puss'nBoots! 

My smile for the day?  Finding out that my four scrawny tomato plants I "rescued" for half price at a department store garden centre yielded over 100 tomatoes.  Sadly none of them ripened because I didn't have a clue what I was doing, but I think that is a lot of tomatoes! 

Oh, thanks everyone for the green tomato recipes.  Some are ripening off the vine, some are too small or rotten, but others will be dealt with green!


----------



## luvs

i grinned @ barbara's post~


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was told today that I was a great addition to the crew and that I am doing an excellent job. That made me smile!

This was at my regular job...I was also told so in my fun job.


----------



## Mel C

A couple of mornings ago when my 6 year old was having a cuddle with me in bed before getting up for school, put her hand on my face and said 'Mum, I like watching you sleep, you smile in your sleep' - made me smile even more!


----------



## Gracie's Kitchen

My 11 year old chocolate lab Gracie's smile. She is sleeping and smiling at the same time. She's such a darlin'! Sweet Dreams, Gracie!


----------



## zfranca

My thirteen year old nephew after returning home to Italy was asked by his teacher who he would like to look like. My sister (his mom) reported to me that his answer was:
"I want to be like auntie Franca, because she never stopped learning"
Makes me smile everytime I think about it and keeps me on keeping busy.


----------



## LPBeier

What zfranca just shared made me smile big time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Scooping up my pens and pencils, logging out of my computer, locking the office door, knowing that we made our deadline by 13 hours, clocking out and leaving for a week...I'm on vacation!


----------



## LPBeier

Waking up to all the wonderful birthday wishes here.....and to a wonderful breakfast of waffles with warm berries and whipped cream.


----------



## babetoo

hearing i was going home from hospital, yesterday. so pleased, big smile


----------



## LPBeier

Holding my great-nephew for the very first time yesterday.  I was feeling rotten and tired from organizing the shower for my niece, but the minute I got a chance to sit down, she plunked the little one into my arms and suddenly the world melted away.  Not having children of my own, I cherish those moments when I can hold a tiny baby (2 weeks old).  The fact that he belongs to my favourite niece made it all the more special!


----------



## zfranca

LPBeier said:


> Holding my great-nephew for the very first time yesterday. I was feeling rotten and tired from organizing the shower for my niece, but the minute I got a chance to sit down, she plunked the little one into my arms and suddenly the world melted away. Not having children of my own, I cherish those moments when I can hold a tiny baby (2 weeks old). The fact that he belongs to my favourite niece made it all the more special!


 
I understand completely. Not having children of my own, I also cherish those precious moments with children in my life. Here is the next generation of perfect bread makers:


----------



## LPBeier

zfranka, what beautiful girls - seeing their smiles made me smile again!  Are they your nieces?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LP, I know exactly what you mean.  A couple of weeks ago we had a Baby Shower for the 4 little ones born in the last month.  These are co-workers babies and the reason I couldn't take vacation...to many maternity leaves.

Anyway, I spent a good part of the afternoon holding and rocking babies.  I was in heaven!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last thing that made me smile...Shrek finally getting his sense of humor back after having all his teeth pulled and I was able to finally shoot off all the horrible jokes at his expense I have been holdng back.


----------



## zfranca

LPBeier said:


> zfranka, what beautiful girls - seeing their smiles made me smile again! Are they your nieces?


 
I wish...but I love them as they were. They are all very well educated girls from Mexico city and have been making cinnamon bread at my house for years, when they come to vacation at their grandfather home here on Playa Blanca. Here are the new generations: Julia (the little one on the right, is only three years old, and she is standing on a little stool.) Isn't she precious?


----------



## babetoo

being able to make an apple crisp for my son's birthday. been a while since i could bake.


----------



## kadesma

zfranca said:


> I wish...but I love them as they were. They are all very well educated girls from Mexico city and have been making cinnamon bread at my house for years, when they come to vacation at their grandfather home here on Playa Blanca. Here are the new generations: Julia (the little one on the right, is only three years old, and she is standing on a little stool.) Isn't she precious?


The girls are precious. How lucky for all of you.
kades


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> being able to make an apple crisp for my son's birthday. been a while since i could bake.


Feels good huh? Hope all is welll Babe. i've been so i'll it's hard to keep track.
kades


----------



## babetoo

being able to use cane or nothing to walk. left the walker behind. big big smile


----------



## Fish

I have actually this second just smiled from ear to ear whilst scrolling through the posts......the hot guy to the right of me looked in to my eyes and kissed me. Yes i am seeing him but i cant tell him enough how much i fancy the pants off him......and to my fellow morning grumps, i hate it worse when its dark n miserable! thanks for making me smile every morning DD..x


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> being able to use cane or nothing to walk. left the walker behind. big big smile



Babe, I am smiling so big on this one I am sure you can see it from where you are!  I know personally how great it is when I can enjoy a quick shopping trip or night out without my cane.  I know that I will always need it, but being able to walk free, even for a bit, is a wonderful thing.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> being able to use cane or nothing to walk. left the walker behind. big big smile


 
This made me smile, big time!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fish said:


> I have actually this second just smiled from ear to ear whilst scrolling through the posts......the hot guy to the right of me looked in to my eyes and kissed me. Yes i am seeing him but i cant tell him enough how much i fancy the pants off him......and to my fellow morning grumps, i hate it worse when its dark n miserable! thanks for making me smile every morning DD..x


 
I'm very glad we can make you smile...It's my goal in life to make at least two people a day laugh!  And not just by looking at my goofy face!


----------



## taxlady

I love making kids smile by making goofy faces at them.


----------



## babetoo

i may get a free worker for house cleaning. it is though the county. had worker here today to evaluate . she said she is sure i will qualify. it always makes me smile to have a tidy home.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> i may get a free worker for house cleaning. it is though the county. had worker here today to evaluate . she said she is sure i will qualify. it always makes me smile to have a tidy home.


 
That's Great Babe!  It will make your life just that much easier.


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> i may get a free worker for house cleaning. it is though the county. had worker here today to evaluate . she said she is sure i will qualify. it always makes me smile to have a tidy home.



Babe, I am so happy for you!  I have someone come in through Dad's Vetran's benefits.  It really helps not to worry about the house so I can devote more time to Dad and DH....oh, and DC!!!


----------



## mudbug

Met a company colleague in person today who turned out to be much nicer and more down-to-earth than the impression I got during a Live Meeting session a while back.


----------



## babetoo

LPBeier said:


> Babe, I am so happy for you! I have someone come in through Dad's Vetran's benefits. It really helps not to worry about the house so I can devote more time to Dad and DH....oh, and DC!!!


 
alas it is not to be. social worker for this program was here. says i don't qualify. can do most things for myself, dress, bathe, etc. won't come and just vacuum and mop. much less to clean bathrooms. oh well, have a line on another source. wish me luck.


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> alas it is not to be. social worker for this program was here. says i don't qualify. can do most things for myself, dress, bathe, etc. won't come and just vacuum and mop. much less to clean bathrooms. oh well, have a line on another source. wish me luck.



You got it!  You remind me of my Dad - too independent for your own good


----------



## zfranca

The fragrance that the gentle caressing of the delicate young sweet basil leaves stirred up into my nose, made me smile back.


----------



## LPBeier

zfranca said:


> The fragrance that the gentle caressing of the delicate young sweet basil leaves stirred up into my nose, made me smile back.



zfranca, your picture makes me smile.  I can almost smell the basil too!


----------



## taxlady

I love the smell of basil. I brought my basil indoors at the first frost warning. Shrederik, my cat, didn't seem impressed. I smelled basil on his breath once, and he doesn't seem to have touched the plant since


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Today, today made me smile!


----------



## LPBeier

I wasn't feeling well today and my puppies curled up tight, one on either side of me while I rested.  When I woke up they were in the living room as DH had just fed them.  I sat down and our little Joie brought me one of his favourite toys and our big baby, Violet, rested her head in my lap.  I smiled because I felt so loved!


----------



## Barbara L

LuckyTrim's trivia thread today made me smile.  Actually it made me grin and laugh so hard that it feels like my face is going to break!  

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

lunch with my daughter today, put a big smile on my face. we always have such a good time. bigger smile, cause that was not always so.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> lunch with my daughter today, put a big smile on my face. we always have such a good time. bigger smile, cause that was not always so.


Ah babe. I'm so happy for you. Kids all the same expecting us to always be there but not wanting to give in and admit we might know what were talking about. My youngest daughter has finally admited to me that I surprise her at times
  HUMMMMM
kaddes


----------



## LPBeier

A young teen from our youth group who has had a really rough go of it for someone so young, helped me this summer with snacks for our Kid's program.  That was in July.  The other day she went to her sister (whom she lives with as their mother died 3 years ago) and said "when can I work with Laurie again!"  I am so excited.  She is coming over tomorrow and we are making cupcakes for a harvest festival.  

The fact she picked me will keep a smile on my face for a long time!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> A young teen from our youth group who has had a really rough go of it for someone so young, helped me this summer with snacks for our Kid's program.  That was in July.  The other day she went to her sister (whom she lives with as their mother died 3 years ago) and said "when can I work with Laurie again!"  I am so excited.  She is coming over tomorrow and we are making cupcakes for a harvest festival.
> 
> The fact she picked me will keep a smile on my face for a long time!


That's great Laurie!  I know that felt good!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My immediate Supervisor and the Director Of Nursing, told me tonight I was doing an excellent job and they are both very happy they suggested me for the position.  They have been fantastically supportive since my leaving the patient care area.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm still waiting for today's smile.  My slipped disc feels like a T. Rex has taken a big bite of my side.

Maybe that's how I'll come to the Halloween party.  I'll be the screaming blond in monster movies.  I'll miraculously get away and kill the T. Rex and grind him up for burgers that we can cook at the party.

My last smile was from Princess Fiona yesterday.  She gives me bellylaughs, the kind that really make you feel good.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I'm still waiting for today's smile. My slipped disc feels like a T. Rex has taken a big bite of my side.
> 
> Maybe that's how I'll come to the Halloween party. I'll be the screaming blond in monster movies. I'll miraculously get away and kill the T. Rex and grind him up for burgers that we can cook at the party.
> 
> My last smile was from Princess Fiona yesterday. She gives me bellylaughs, the kind that really make you feel good.


 
 Sorry your slipped disc is hurting so bad!

The "Arlo and Janis" cartoon for today cracked me up!

Arlo & Janis free online comic strip library at comics.com


----------



## Alix

Mine was Chuckle Bros.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Alix said:


> Mine was Chuckle Bros.


 
  Now that was funny!!


----------



## jayde

Mine was when I came home and my daughter had all her homework done and shower done. She is a tween and nights just don't go this smooth all the time.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

*Mum*

She is 95 yrs old, we took her some chicken soup the other day.

Mum commented "what to do, no matzo balls"


----------



## buckytom

lots of smiles today as it was the halloween parade at my son's school, and also he was chosen as the student of the month of the first grade, for which he got a medal and certificate at a ceremony in front of the entire school.

i couldn't be more proud of him. i'll post a pic of him in his costume with his medal as soon as i can upload them.


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, Bucky, I'm proud of him too!  Your kids are awesome!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cool Bucky!

LP made me smile last!


----------



## Barbara L

buckytom said:


> lots of smiles today as it was the halloween parade at my son's school, and also he was chosen as the student of the month of the first grade, for which he got a medal and certificate at a ceremony in front of the entire school.
> 
> i couldn't be more proud of him. i'll post a pic of him in his costume with his medal as soon as i can upload them.


That's wonderful BT! Give him a big hug from us!

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L

Okay, something that made me smile last night (although not my last smile--that was at BT's news) was when I checked my email.  I follow a few celebrities on Twitter (just for fun), along with family and friends, but not a lot of celebrities [understandably] follow me. The ones who do (only Arnold Schwarzenneger comes to mind) only follow me because I followed them first.

I had to smile last night though because Lee Meriwether (former Miss America, actress on Barnaby Jones, etc.) is now following me (and I wasn't following her--I am now).  I know it's silly, but it did make me smile.

Ben Affleck doesn't follow me, but back when everyone could read everyone's "tweets," he did respond to me a few times. Definitely a nice guy. 

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier

I spent the morning with a very sweet young lady (almost 15) who very suddenly "adopted me" as her mentor.  We decorated the cupcakes we made on Wednesday for a Harvest Festival her sister is putting on at the church.  There were many smiles involved but I think the best was when she said matter of factually "I think you picked the right person for the job.....I am very artistic!"  I know you had to be there, but it wasn't anything to do with ego - she just has a confidence about her artistic abilities!  I loved it!  Oh, and they turned out well (I will post a picture)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Tweet from Catwoman?  Cool!


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A Tweet from Catwoman?  Cool!


Yep! Not just a Tweet--Catwoman is following me.  I'd better stay on my toes!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Yep! Not just a Tweet--Catwoman is following me. I'd better stay on my toes!


 
I exchange e-mails with a few Science Fiction authors...I love getting them.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I exchange e-mails with a few Science Fiction authors...I love getting them.


Very cool!  Years ago, before he became quite as well known, I wrote to Stephen King about a couple of his books, and he sent a handwritten postcard in return. I wish I had kept them now!  Actually, they are probably in a drawer somewhere in my dad's house.  The last time I wrote, he was very popular and he didn't write back.

I entered a contest that Lisa Scottoline had a few years ago (We had to send in a lawyer joke--we didn't even have to write it. Instead of one, she ended up picking five, including mine (she was a lawyer, btw). Our jokes went into "The Vendetta Defense," and we five got an autographed hardcover copy of "The Vendetta Defense" and paperbacks of all her books up to that point.)  She and I corresponded now and then by email. 

Barbara
P.S. The joke I sent her was one I had found online: What's the difference between a pittbull and a woman lawyer?

A: Lipstick.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Very cool! Years ago, before he became quite as well known, I wrote to Stephen King about a couple of his books, and he sent a handwritten postcard in return. I wish I had kept them now! Actually, they are probably in a drawer somewhere in my dad's house. The last time I wrote, he was very popular and he didn't write back.
> 
> I entered a contest that Lisa Scottoline had a few years ago (We had to send in a lawyer joke--we didn't even have to write it. Instead of one, she ended up picking five, including mine (she was a lawyer, btw). Our jokes went into "The Vendetta Defense," and we five got an autographed hardcover copy of "The Vendetta Defense" and paperbacks of all her books up to that point.) She and I corresponded now and then by email.
> 
> Barbara
> P.S. The joke I sent her was one I had found online: What's the difference between a pittbull and a woman lawyer?
> 
> A: Lipstick.


 
I remember that joke in the book! 

I e-mail with Neil Gaiman, Terry Pratchett and Rachael Caine.  Others have come and gone, but these three always see fit to write me back.  Pratchett in particular, was very supportive of me when I went to college, he was one of my greatest supporters besides Shrek and my Parents.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I remember that joke in the book!
> 
> I e-mail with Neil Gaiman, Terry Pratchett and Rachael Caine.  Others have come and gone, but these three always see fit to write me back.  Pratchett in particular, was very supportive of me when I went to college, he was one of my greatest supporters besides Shrek and my Parents.


That's really great! What I love (and hate) about people is that people are people.  LOL  It doesn't matter who we are, how much money we have, where we live--we are all just people.

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

talked to my daughter tonight. she has met a really nice man. she was very positive about him. she is really picky. she is fifty years old and she been single and has provided for herself and daughter for twenty years. made me smile big time. hope he proves to be all she thinks he is.


----------



## Barbara L

babetoo said:


> talked to my daughter tonight. she has met a really nice man. she was very positive about him. she is really picky. she is fifty years old and she been single and has provided for herself and daughter for twenty years. made me smile big time. hope he proves to be all she thinks he is.


I hope so too Babe.  I was 43 and had been divorced about 20 years when I met James.

Barbara


----------



## Joshatdot

our family doggie, Lu-Lu .. she always makes me smile

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYoLr9yUrd4&hd=1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Joshatdot said:


> our family doggie, Lu-Lu .. she always makes me smile


 
I gave it a "thumbs up"  made me smile, too...I like goggies.


----------



## babetoo

making magic wands for the great granddaughters for their trick or treat. rod pretzels covered in white frosting and then halloween sprinkles. i love doing fun things for them and it always makes me smile


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A co-worker brought in her baby the other night and I watched him for a few (distracted) hours in the office until her husband got off work to pick him up.  I was in heaven!!!  I toted him everywhere while I was data collecting and he got bored with me and slept for about an hour.


----------



## Barbara L

I just read something that made me smile (and laugh!): I love you with all my butt.  I would have said heart, but my butt is bigger.

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> I just read something that made me smile (and laugh!): I love you with all my butt. I would have said heart, but my butt is bigger.
> 
> Barbara


 
I want that!


----------



## kadesma

I need a grin life today was rotton.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> I just read something that made me smile (and laugh!): I love you with all my butt. I would have said heart, but my butt is bigger.
> 
> Barbara


 
I went around today and told everyone that I loved them with all my butt.  Made my day and theirs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> I need a grin life today was rotton.
> kades


 
I am sorry, Kades!  Anything I can do?


----------



## babetoo

big time smiles. finished my christmas shopping last night. been working on it on line for three days. what a good feeling. i love shopping on line. make my life so simple. i keep eye out for shipping bargains. the rocking chair and tricycle are here for two of my great granddaughters. 

i do have two projects to make. a princess album for the four year old and a traditional quilt for the four month old. but i love doing that.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Busted*

My cupcake thief..  Debbie's been dog napped!


----------



## babetoo

very cute, i have a goody thief in my house. charlie, the cat. if i leave a pack of goodies on side table, he gets it off on the floor and tries to open it. he is a goody pig.


----------



## kadesma

Finally got to a soccer game. Cade doing well. How he has changedThey won and his dad was so excited he was the coach. I enjoyed this so much. Cade was all smiles when he saw us and ran over and gave me a big hug and kiss. My day was perfect
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We just got back a bit ago from our yearly donation run for the local food bank.  Shrek had a cart and I had a cart, filling them up and checking out.  The cashier was astounded.  We had even more fun dropping it off...


----------



## zfranca

Witnessing the hatching of marine turtles, and watching them run for the water, made me smile for five years.


----------



## Nadia_

Wow, this thread has been going on for 5 years!  lol   That's awesome!

The last thing to make me smile was my kitty cats playing.  They are so silly.


----------



## 4meandthem

The really nice today.It was sunny and warm and I got to see some friends we only see a couple of times a year.


----------



## kadesma

Had my daughter her kids and dh yesterday I can't tell you how much I love those kids. Olivia has become a little chatter box and I could sit and listen to her sweet little voice all day. I give thanks for her and Ethan my blue eyed angel faced boy.
kades


----------



## mudbug

another clean mammogram last week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mudbug said:


> another clean mammogram last week.


 
Yea!!!!!  Congrats!

Now that makes me smile!


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> I need a grin life today was rotton.
> kades



I just saw this now, Kades.

I think that picture of the cupcake stealing dog is good for a smile, but if you still need one then just know I love you and so do all those grandkids of yours!  {{{{{{{{{{{{{Kades}}}}}}}}}}}}}  A baker's dozen of hugs for you Ma!


----------



## taxlady

mudbug said:


> another clean mammogram last week.



w00t!


----------



## buckytom

wtg, 'bug!!!


today's smile was from signing my boy up for cub scouts for his first time, and filling out the application to become a scout leader.

i can't wait to start scouting again!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> wtg, 'bug!!!
> 
> 
> today's smile was from signing my boy up for cub scouts for his first time, and filling out the application to become a scout leader.
> 
> i can't wait to start scouting again!


 
Now THAT would be fun!!!


----------



## Barbara L

Ok, I actually made myself smile.  LOL  Really it was the thought of my daughter's face when she reads what I just wrote to her at Facebook that made me smile.  I was talking about Christmas gifts (I have been trying to get her to send me their sizes).  I ended by saying "I'm sure I could use some things, but I'm not the type to hint. Ok, I have to go fold all our ratty, holey towels now. "

Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

I just smiled when I checked the online TV guide and found 4 new episodes of shows I like all in a row.  Now I have to decide if I play with my puzzles during commercials, or work on the afghan.

The afghan is big enough to keep my legs warm and I'm at a place where I can pause, plus it isn't chilly.  

Okay, puzzles it is.  I like the new to me Jigsaw Sudoku.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek...he made me smile so he could see my new teeth.  They are pretty!


----------



## Barbara L

Zhizara said:


> I just smiled when I checked the online TV guide and found 4 new episodes of shows I like all in a row.  Now I have to decide if I play with my puzzles during commercials, or work on the afghan.
> 
> The afghan is big enough to keep my legs warm and I'm at a place where I can pause, plus it isn't chilly.
> 
> Okay, puzzles it is.  I like the new to me Jigsaw Sudoku.


I absolutely LOVE puzzles!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek...he made me smile so he could see my new teeth.  They are pretty!


Awwwwwww!


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> wtg, 'bug!!!
> 
> 
> today's smile was from signing my boy up for cub scouts for his first time, and filling out the application to become a scout leader.
> 
> i can't wait to start scouting again!



Bucky, you really are a great Dad!  Because you are enjoying your son's childhood as much as he is!


----------



## LPBeier

I had to smile when I saw that Babe was making "Mushrooms Gratin" for dinner.  It is amazing when one person wants and likes my recipe, but there are so many of you here.  I love when my food pleases others.  That's the only reason I cook.

My other smile came today when I bent down to get something out of the dishwasher and I wasn't dizzy!  Maybe this strange procedure really does work!


----------



## buckytom

thanks very much, lp. i never realized how much fun childhood was until my second time around, and i've got a great boy to share it with. 

i'm smiling because it shows the goodness in your heart, lp, that you enjoy other people liking your food and recipes so much.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I had to smile when I saw that Babe was making "Mushrooms Gratin" for dinner.  It is amazing when one person wants and likes my recipe, but there are so many of you here.  I love when my food pleases others.  That's the only reason I cook.
> 
> My other smile came today when I bent down to get something out of the dishwasher and I wasn't dizzy!  Maybe this strange procedure really does work!



That procedure does sound strange, but we'll keep our fingers crossed that it is working for you.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Buckytoms quip re scooby doo in the bread pan use thread.


----------



## Zhizara

QUOTE:  LPB  "My other smile came today when I bent down to get something out of the  dishwasher and I wasn't dizzy!  Maybe this strange procedure really does  work!"

I'm so glad for you.  It sure didn't take long.

Shopping today and getting more mushrooms.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I smiled when I woke up...ow!...but, I had to sleep sitting up and when I woke I had a kitty on each side with their chins on my legs.  They've never done this before.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm feeling very smiley after my shopping trip.  I got everything on my list but enchilada sauce.  None there.  Plus, I got a couple of things on my wish list.  AND, I have a good amount left over thanks to a refund of my cable deposit!

And no backache today.


----------



## Barbara L

It made me smile when I found out Princess Fiona is now following my blog!

Also reading about her waking up and finding her kitties sleeping with their chins on her legs!  So sweet!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was wondering when you would notice, Barbara!  LOL!  I'm starting at the beginning.

Last thing that made me smile:

My dentist appointment!  Weird, huh?  I realized I never have to be afraid of the dentist, ever again!!!

He was pleased, he said most people come trudging in the next day looking like death warmed over.  I told him I was only bouncing because I needed the bathroom...LOL!  I'm healing well, Dr. Jared said it looked like he did the work 5 days ago, not yesterday.  

I feel good today, I'm staying on top of the pain and will be trying out some soft, solid food in a bit.  I have to relearn how to chew and not bite myself...meanwhile, I would love some of Uncle Bob's Porterhouse.


----------



## LPBeier

I am smiling at the image of her royal Ogreness, Princess Fiona, chowing down on Uncle Bob's Porterhouse with her brand new teeth! .


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was wondering when you would notice, Barbara!  LOL!  I'm starting at the beginning...


I noticed yesterday but just thought about it today.  I love writing, but I sometimes need a good kick in the pants to get me started, so I'm relying on you and Laurie to do that! 

I'm glad your dental work recovery is going well!



LPBeier said:


> I am smiling at the image of her royal Ogreness, Princess Fiona, chowing down on Uncle Bob's Porterhouse with her brand new teeth! .


Me too!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Forget the "Princess and the Pea" story, one ill-placed sesame seed is not fun!  LOL!


----------



## babetoo

the smile on my four year old great granddaughter face. i bought her a cinderella lip gloss. only cost a dollar but made here very happy. made me smile too.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Forget the "Princess and the Pea" story, one ill-placed sesame seed is not fun!  LOL!


Ouch!  You made me smile just now though because James calls me the Princess and the Pea because my nerve endings are so sensitive that I feel the slightest touch or the tiniest bit of grit in my chair or bed.  Even the air conditioning at our last church bugged me because it would barely jiggle little hairs sticking up from my head and I felt like I had bugs in my hair!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Ouch! You made me smile just now though because James calls me the Princess and the Pea because my nerve endings are so sensitive that I feel the slightest touch or the tiniest bit of grit in my chair or bed. Even the air conditioning at our last church bugged me because it would barely jiggle little hairs sticking up from my head and I felt like I had bugs in my hair!
> 
> Barbara


----------



## Zhizara

LPBeier said:


> I am smiling at the image of her royal Ogreness, Princess Fiona, chowing down on Uncle Bob's Porterhouse with her brand new teeth! .


----------



## buckytom

lol barbara and princess fee.

my smile today was picking up my boy's cub scout uniform, patches, and gear, even though the nasty ol' battleaxes that work at the boy scout store tried to keep it from being a happy occasion.

i couldn't believe the crappy attitude on either one of them. first, with not a single other soul in the store, we asked them for help. that was the first mistake. i told them we needed all of the stuff a tiger cub scout would need to start, so they just jammed a catalogue in front of me, as well as the cub scout handbook and told me it was all there if i'd read it. how could i have read it, i haven't bought it yet? 

then, they kept trying to get us to buy clothes 4 sizes too big for him, insisting that he has to get the next 5 years out of them. but we won and got him his proper size to their obvious dismay. i mean, he outgrows everything else, why not a scout shirt? so, i have to sew the patches on a new shirt once a year, big deal. i told them i have my sewing merit badge...

then, one of the delightful ladies started to bust my little guys chops because he often starts talking to adults by saying, "excuse me, but...". she kept snottily replying "you're excused, what did you do?"
he was just trying to be polite, she needs to get a life.

my wife wanted to remind them that "helpful, friendly, courteous, and kind" seemed to be missing from their oath. lol.

but, undeterred, my boy was as proud as a peacock in his new uniform, and we practiced the scout handshake, salute, and motto. the best part is that he's eating all of this up like it was candy. he even cleaned up his clothes and toys tonight without a battle "because scouts are helpful". 

today, tiger cub, tomorrow, eagle scout!

this is gonna be great!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rotten old biddies! I'm not very nice and quite loud when adults are rude to children.

I assure you, I have a beautiful smile now...for about 16 hours a day. The other eight I look like a shriveled apple!


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky, I met the same two "employees of the month" at a fabric store today, but that is definitely not a smile story.

I am so enjoying hearing about you and your boy spending so much quality time together.  It is so wonderful to hear, specially these days

My smile came this evening when I finally found out the one single grand thing about the first snow - watching my border collie boxer Violet realize that it is snowing!  She loves chasing flakes or catching them on her nose and going cross-eyed as the melt!  It isn't sticking (thank goodness), but seeing her race around like a little kid is truly reason to smile!


----------



## Barbara L

Oh Buckytom, how insensitive can you be?  Blind old women are often crotchety.  That was obviously the problem.  Having seen pictures of your beautiful wife and adorable son, and having met you in person, I know that if they could see they would have melted and given you the service you deserved!  Seriously, some people just shouldn't work with the public. I blogged about that a few weeks ago in fact.

Princess Fiona you made me smile and then laugh like a loon with your description!  Have you ever seen apple dolls? Apple dolls, how to make apple dolls, purchase dolls, witches- instructions by Pamela Matson

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Princess Fiona you made me smile and then laugh like a loon with your description! Have you ever seen apple dolls? Apple dolls, how to make apple dolls, purchase dolls, witches- instructions by Pamela Matson
> 
> Barbara


 
That's the picture I was trying to convey


----------



## joesfolk

Don't feel like the lone ranger princess.  The days of brushing my teeth and flying out the door in the morning are over.  Now I have to find them first!

Today I got the best smile from dd's report card. Three A's.  It's the best she has ever done.  I'm a happy camper.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

joesfolk said:


> Don't feel like the lone ranger princess. The days of brushing my teeth and flying out the door in the morning are over. Now I have to find them first!
> 
> Today I got the best smile from dd's report card. Three A's. It's the best she has ever done. I'm a happy camper.


 
But Barbara has seen a real picture of me...I was probably wearing a tiara...


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> But Barbara has seen a real picture of me...I was probably wearing a tiara...


I don't know, the angelic glow was so bright I could hardly see.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!


----------



## mudbug

buckytom said:


> lol  so, i have to sew the patches on a new shirt once a year, big deal. i told them i have my sewing merit badge...


please do this part yourself, bucky.  HH joined a troop as a volunteer and took some of his patches to the drycleaner/tailor place to get them sewn on.  Cost more than his shirt did to have 3 patches sewed on.


----------



## Zhizara

Just remember to use a fairly long stitch so they will be easier to remove when it comes time to move them to a bigger shirt.


----------



## Chef Munky

*Awwww *

I've just been spoiled. Again. Hubby sent me a beautiful floral arrangement for our Thanksgiving table. They are going to be gorgeous when they open up. That was a nice surprise. Wasn't expecting that. Feel kind of bad that I didn't answer the doorbell. Cleaned house coughed too much and decided to go gaming. ;(  Was on a mission.. Shame on me.

Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This Joke:

Our teacher asked us what was our favorite animal and I said "fried chicken."
She said I wasn't funny, but she couldn't have been right,everyone else in the class laughed.
My parents told me to always be truthful and honest, and I am.

Fried chicken is my favorite animal. I told my dad what happened, 
and he said my teacher was probably a member of PETA.  He said 
they love animals very much.  

I do, too.  Especially chicken, pork and beef.

Anyway, my teacher sent me to the principal's office.  I told him what 
happened and he laughed too. Then he told me not to do it again.

The next day in class my teacher asked me what my favorite live animal was. 

I told her it was chicken.  She asked me why, just like she'd asked the other children.  So I told her it was because you could make them into fried chicken.  

She sent me back to the principal's office again.  He laughed and told me not to do it again.  I don't understand.  My parents taught me to be honest, but my teacher doesn't like it when I am. 

Today, my teacher asked us to tell her what famous person we admire most.

I told her, "Colonel Sanders".  Guess where I am now...


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!!


My favorite relative was my aunt Elizabeth. As a child I couldnt wrap my tounge around Elizabeth so I called her Beece You are now Beece if you don't mind.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> My favorite relative was my aunt Elizabeth. As a child I couldnt wrap my tounge around Elizabeth so I called her Beece You are now Beece if you don't mind.
> kades


 
I don't mind at all!  

My brother named his daughter, Rebecca Elizabeth.  Mom says she acts just like me!  Oh, he's in for some trouble!


----------



## buckytom

mudbug said:


> please do this part yourself, bucky. HH joined a troop as a volunteer and took some of his patches to the drycleaner/tailor place to get them sewn on. Cost more than his shirt did to have 3 patches sewed on.


 
yup, i was planning on sewing them on tomorrow. it's my reason for having to stay home and avoid another day of furniture shopping. the giants and jets games might happen to be on the tv as well.

zhizara, thanks for the tip. i kinda just do what i call caveman sewing. no real pattern, just use the right colour thread and hide the stitches so you can't see them.

 i've sewn everything from a spiderman costume for a g.i. joe doll, to replacing a broken zipper on dw's skirt, to a holy but favored sweatshirt that i wasn't ready to give up on, to a broken handle on one of dw's handbags, to torn belt loops on old jeans, to straps for portaging my canoe on top of my truck. when i sew something, it stays "sewed", lol.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> yup, i was planning on sewing them on tomorrow. it's my reason for having to stay home and avoid another day of furniture shopping. the giants and jets games might happen to be on the tv as well.
> 
> zhizara, thanks for the tip. i kinda just do what i call caveman sewing. no real pattern, just use the right colour thread and hide the stitches so you can't see them.
> 
> i've sewn everything from a spiderman costume for a g.i. joe doll, to replacing a broken zipper on dw's skirt, to a holy but favored sweatshirt that i wasn't ready to give up on, to a broken handle on one of dw's handbags, to torn belt loops on old jeans, to straps for portaging my canoe on top of my truck. when i sew something, it stays "sewed", lol.


 
I wove a small patch in a pair of jeans for Shrek, once.  It's the only spot that didn't fall apart.

I also darn socks...I say, "Darn!" as I throw them away


----------



## babetoo

had a rousing conversation with my handyman. about the second world war and germany. his father was in ss. he said was like being in the marines. not to sure if i believe that. anyway his dad tried to come here after the war but couldn't because of it. so his family went to argentina. then he came here on work permit. was drafted. said they made a whole group american citizens so they could join and go to vietnam. he went to college on g.i bill. very interesting, some of it made me smile to find such a intelligent man working as a handyman. said he is a retired engineer.


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I wove a small patch in a pair of jeans for Shrek, once.  It's the only spot that didn't fall apart.
> 
> I also darn socks...I say, "Darn!" as I throw them away


Oh my gosh, I have to borrow that (and your chicken joke), if you don't mind, for Facebook!  That is so funny!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Oh my gosh, I have to borrow that (and your chicken joke), if you don't mind, for Facebook! That is so funny!
> 
> Barbara


 
Borrow away, I got it in e-mail.  Darning socks is soooo easy!


----------



## LPBeier

I have been feeling quite down today and not really sure why.  It got worse while watching our hockey team get trounced.  All of a sudden the phone rang and it was DH calling from work.  He turned up the radio there so I could hear one of my all time favourite songs playing in the background.  He said he thought it might put a smile on my face.   That it did....the call as much as the song!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I have been feeling quite down today and not really sure why. It got worse while watching our hockey team get trounced. All of a sudden the phone rang and it was DH calling from work. He turned up the radio there so I could hear one of my all time favourite songs playing in the background. He said he thought it might put a smile on my face. That it did....the call as much as the song!


 
When I was living in Bozeman for nursing school, I was miserable and lonely, Shrek felt the same way.  One night I mailed him a card with, "Unchained Melody" written on the inside.  After that anytime we were really missing each other, we would play the song for ourselves.  It helped!


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> I have been feeling quite down today and not really sure why.  It got worse while watching our hockey team get trounced.  All of a sudden the phone rang and it was DH calling from work.  He turned up the radio there so I could hear one of my all time favourite songs playing in the background.  He said he thought it might put a smile on my face.   That it did....the call as much as the song!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> When I was living in Bozeman for nursing school, I was miserable and lonely, Shrek felt the same way.  One night I mailed him a card with, "Unchained Melody" written on the inside.  After that anytime we were really missing each other, we would play the song for ourselves.  It helped!


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!


----------



## babetoo

watching my charlie cat ( have determined he is a rag doll persian) go for his goodies. every time he gets them is just like the first time for him. he gets so excited and leaps into the air with joy. he gives me many smiles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just smile or fall on the floor laughing?  I narrowly missed the coffee table over Barbara and Alix on GB's thread!


----------



## Barbara L

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Just smile or fall on the floor laughing?  I narrowly missed the coffee table over Barbara and Alix on GB's thread!


Psssssssst! Alix--It worked!  Shhhhhhhhh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Psssssssst! Alix--It worked! Shhhhhhhhh!


 
Trying to knock my teeth out?  Too late!


----------



## Barbara L

LOL  My face is about to break from laughing!

Well, what I'm about to say probably won't make anyone smile, but it might make you die of shock.  I'm going to go pack James's suitcase then go to bed.  Yep, I'm going to bed.  My goal was to be there before midnight, which won't happen, but it will be close!  Good night!!!!!

Barbara


----------



## taxlady

This spam header cracked me up:

"We have 15mg & 30mg pills -- 30/15mg for $203.70 ..."

I get 100 x 8 mg codeine at the pharmacy for less than $10 and I don't need a prescription here in Canada - I just need to give them my phone number. They want to make sure that people don't go overboard with AC&C, as we call it.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Playing with my "pretty girl" this morning... (That's her picture as my Avatar)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> Playing with my "pretty girl" this morning... (That's her picture as my Avatar)


 
I'd be smiling, too...she's beautiful!


----------



## DaveSoMD

She says Thank you!  She is one of 4 dogs we have..but she is definately mine.. or is that I am her's?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> She says Thank you! She is one of 4 dogs we have..but she is definately mine.. or is that I am her's?


 
I rather think you belong to her.  I am owned by one furball and Shrek is owned by the other.

My owner:


----------



## DaveSoMD

She/he??? Is Beautiful!


----------



## LPBeier

You both have beautiful owners!

I actually have two owners that continuously fight for my attention.  They even get jealous of DH and Dad's attentions towards me.  Oh, and the computer, the little one sits on my feet and the other one pushes my chair until I finally can't work any more and go play with them.

Joie (Joey) is a Bichon Maltepoo and Violet is a border collie boxer.  They are definitely my kids.

I had to smile today as Violet keeps wanting to go outside and play in the snow.  She will run in it and roll in it and try to catch the flakes on her nose as they come down.  She gets too cold, comes in and warms up, then wants out again.  Joie would prefer to lay against the heat register!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

DaveSoMD said:


> She/he??? Is Beautiful!


 
She, that is my Latte', pretty soon she's going to come out to the kitchen to make sure the butter isn't poisoned and fit for me to eat...she monitors every thing I eat.

She gracefully accepts your compliment and says, "Of Course, minion."


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Laurie, I still think it's funny how our owners are the same color schemes, but yours are canine and mine feline.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Laurie, they are very sweet.  I can see the boxer in there. Our Peanut is Lab and Boxer. 

These are the other smile makers in the family...Lucky & Scamp (needing me to finish her trim) and Peanut. Lucky was a stray that we adopted, Scamp flew in all the way from Montana, and Peanut was adopted from the local animal welfare group.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Scamps ears!  I bet they were tired when she flew in.  Good looking crew, Dave!


----------



## babetoo

my granddaughter called me last night. she wanted to thank me for all i did for her thanksgiving dinner. made me smile big time and all the work more than worth it.


----------



## DaveSoMD

LOL... yes they were.  we alway say "Those ears, those ears"!!!!


----------



## Zhizara

I just noticed I've been sitting here with a smile pasted on my face, just answering/posting.  Lots of people online at the same time.  No sooner answer one, read another, then go back and read new answers.  DC people make me smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> I just noticed I've been sitting here with a smile pasted on my face, just answering/posting. Lots of people online at the same time. No sooner answer one, read another, then go back and read new answers. DC people make me smile.


 
I have the same thing going on...I love it here!


----------



## zfranca

Don't we love our pets... Here is my _Mexican _boxer Ace. Not a chance to get away without taking him in the truck.


----------



## babetoo

paste a big big smile on my face. heard a truck out front. looked out , it was a truck with gardening tools on it. called out to the driver, do you do yard work. yes, he said. i have been trying to get it done for a month. he only charged me 30 dollars. said he will do once a month for 25 dollars. can't beat that. he and his helper did a great job. tipped him five dollars. my yard looks great. happy smile


----------



## luvs

great job, there, miss babe~


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Listening to two different conversations from the office at work...talk about mixed messages!  Both conversations sounded like one, it was funny!


----------



## Barbara L

Nancy's description of Thomas chewing on the leather couch like he thought it was made of beef jerky made me smile.  

Barbara


----------



## babetoo

my kitchen sink being unplugged made me smile. the bill, not so much.


----------



## Zhizara

babetoo said:


> my kitchen sink being unplugged made me smile. the bill, not so much.



YAY


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My re-shaped dentures...now I don't feel like I am gagging when I wear them, still have a couple of sore spots though.  I do have a pretty smile!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My re-shaped dentures...now I don't feel like I am gagging when I wear them, still have a couple of sore spots though.  I do have a pretty smile!



Yay for pretty smile and not gagging.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yay for pretty smile and not gagging.


 
Now we gotta work on the rest of me


----------



## Zhizara

Don't be too hard on yourself.  Baby steps.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself. Baby steps.


 
You'd think with all the "not eating" I have been doing, I'd lose some weight!  Ha!!!


----------



## Zhizara

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You'd think with all the "not eating" I have been doing, I'd lose some weight!  Ha!!!



Poor baby, you must be over compensating for the sore mouth and stress.  This, too, shall pass.


----------



## Zhizara

OOOOOhhhhh, last post was 999.  This one is 1,000

Wow, Head Chef!

This is the perfect thread for it.  I'm smiling now!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> OOOOOhhhhh, last post was 999. This one is 1,000
> 
> Wow, Head Chef!
> 
> This is the perfect thread for it. I'm smiling now!


----------



## babetoo

got my prints of great grand-babies from shutterfly. big smile. they are so adorable, if not always lovable. the four year old has an attitude big time, lately. still love her to pieces though. she has perfected the evil eye.


----------



## Jikoni

DC today! I haven't had any messages from threads I have posted for a long while, so I stopped visiting, but got one today and couldn't help but smile. Now I have several and I am smiling more.


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm a little tardy here, but the DC birthday greeting I got a few days ago was a swell, cheery grin-getter.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> I'm a little tardy here, but the DC birthday greeting I got a few days ago was a swell, cheery grin-getter.


 
Tinlizzie,  Happy belated Birthday!  I must have missed you in my morning look for birthdays.  I've been going to bed earlier, lately, so missing the look at midnight.

I hope you had a good one!


----------



## tinlizzie

Thanks, PF.  _Any_ birthday is better than not getting one.


----------



## buckytom

happy belated b-day, tin. 

my smile came today when i found out that i passed the vetting process and i'm now officially the assistant cubmaster of cub scout pack 250. i have no idea what i'm doing, but i guess i'll learn quickly.

the best part today was that we were able to get 31 boys tonight to make gingerbread houses without eating the icing and candy first. woohoo.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> happy belated b-day, tin.
> 
> my smile came today when i found out that i passed the vetting process and i'm now officially the assistant cubmaster of cub scout pack 250. i have no idea what i'm doing, but i guess i'll learn quickly.
> 
> the best part today was that we were able to get 31 boys tonight to make gingerbread houses without eating the icing and candy first. woohoo.


 
Yea!!!!  For both!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

When investment rates over here tanked I took the money out of the poorest and put it into goverments premium bonds, each month your bonds are placed in a draw with the max prize of £1,000,000, my winnings sofar are about 3 times that of current investment rates, yesterday morning I got cheque's for a total of £375, yesterday afternoon my kitchen fridge/freezer broke


----------



## Zhizara

Bolas De Fraile said:


> When investment rates over here tanked I took the money out of the poorest and put it into goverments premium bonds, each month your bonds are placed in a draw with the max prize of £1,000,000, my winnings sofar are about 3 times that of current investment rates, yesterday morning I got cheque's for a total of £375, yesterday afternoon my kitchen fridge/freezer broke



Wonderful timing, Bolas.


----------



## radhuni

Now I am Always smiling. My daughter is 9 months old. Everything she does makes me smile.


----------



## CasperImproved

Maybe we could have a collage of critter pics, where we all made the choice to have pets that needed a home? I don't have a pic for my Hunter, but I would take one for this effort.


----------



## tinlizzie

What made me smile this morning was a news story from Edmonton that burglars had broken a storefront window to steal from a place that gives things away.  Its name is "The Free Store."  Sounds like Dumb & Dumber are vacationing in Canada, probably to sit by the pool.


----------



## babetoo

my two year old great granddaughter came to visit. she smiles almost all the time. makes me smile too! her name is Lilly. very calm, baby, just like her dad. laid back and happy.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> What made me smile this morning was a news story from Edmonton that burglars had broken a storefront window to steal from a place that gives things away.  Its name is "The Free Store."  Sounds like Dumb & Dumber are vacationing in Canada, probably to sit by the pool.


----------



## luvs

my Mom's guy rang me this morning. aw~


----------



## Barbara L

Our dog Cubbie has made me smile a lot today.  It is his 4th birthday today! He looks at me funny and wags his tail when I say silly things about his birthday, but other than that he doesn't seem to see his birthday as a very big deal.  That's ok, he pretty much ignored James's and my birthdays too. 

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm watching a show with Carrie Fisher discussing her life, Bipolar Disorder and addictions...she is hysterical.


----------



## buckytom

i love it when she says "if my life weren't funny, it would just be true, and that's completely unacceptable".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> i love it when she says "if my life weren't funny, it would just be true, and that's completely unacceptable".


 
Yes!  I'm so glad she found humor and peace.  I admire her for doing the show and laughing at herself.


----------



## luvs

my Mom brought me a sammich~ i appreciate her so much


----------



## zfranca

Six year old Ondine _painting _eggplants with olive oil put a big smile on my face.


----------



## DaveSoMD

This week's A Prairie Home Companion.  I was listening to it while I was out doing the shopping.  It was one of their Joke Shows.  I have not laughed that hard in a long time.  If you can find the rebroadcast online sit back and enjoy!!


----------



## zfranca

DaveSoMD said:


> This week's A Prairie Home Companion. I was listening to it while I was out doing the shopping. It was one of their Joke Shows. I have not laughed that hard in a long time. If you can find the rebroadcast online sit back and enjoy!!


I know the feeling exactly. Garrison Keillor has been my absolute favourite. Just thinking of him makes me smile.


----------



## AnnieDrews

This post on Facebook...

*Copy this and paste it in your status if you know someone, or have heard of someone who knows someone. If you don't know anyone, or even if you've heard of someone who doesn't know anyone, then do still copy this. It's important to spread the message. Oh and the hearts ♥ ♥ ♥ ...Please, Please I beg of you, don't forget the hearts! ♥ ♥ ♥*

LOL!

BTW...ZFranca...I want to be where you are at!! Looks lovely there.


----------



## Zhizara

AnnieDrews said:


> This post on Facebook...
> 
> *Copy this and paste it in your status if you know someone, or have heard of someone who knows someone. If you don't know anyone, or even if you've heard of someone who doesn't know anyone, then do still copy this. It's important to spread the message. Oh and the hearts ♥ ♥ ♥ ...Please, Please I beg of you, don't forget the hearts! ♥ ♥ ♥*
> 
> LOL!


----------



## LPBeier

Last December a dear friend lost her two year battle with cancer.  She was very beloved in her community.  I had the honour of catering her oldest son's wedding just 6 months before she passed away.  Last night her son and his wife welcomed a little boy into the world.  This child is going to be a real boost to two families who have gone through so much.  I am smiling now but will be doing even more when I finally get to hold him!


----------



## AnnieDrews

LPBeier said:


> Last December a dear friend lost her two year battle with cancer. She was very beloved in her community. I had the honour of catering her oldest son's wedding just 6 months before she passed away. Last night her son and his wife welcomed a little boy into the world. This child is going to be a real boost to two families who have gone through so much. I am smiling now but will be doing even more when I finally get to hold him!


 

Just awesome.


----------



## Claire

Friday night we were invited to meet a friend's new puppy.  Oh, I was already suffering from puppy lust anyway!  It didn't help that when we all sat down, little puppy girl immediately came to me.  Most doggies I've known are immediately attracted to the person in the room who does NOT like doggies, and there was one.  Instead she jumped right on me and started to play.  Oh!  We keep telling ourselves, we want at least one pet-free vacation this summer, then we'll start looking.


----------



## grumblebee

My new puppy made me smile today.  He always does. It was actually quite mild out so I could take him out for a walk without him freezing. (he is a 12 week old, 2 lb chihuahua puppy... tiny tiny and gets cold quickly!!!) Anyway, he walked so well on the leash and was such a good boy. Made me happy. 

We've got puppy school tonight.... and i imagine i'll do a lot of smiling then too!!


----------



## Katie H

More than smiling...laughing.

We had about 3 inches of snow last night and, this morning, I made the beginnings of snow cream.  Just finished making and eating it.  WOW!  It's awesome.  I'd heard of it but never had it.  I'm addicted.


----------



## Katie H

I'm smiling like the Cheshire cat.

Earlier this afternoon Glenn and I bought a new living room sofa.  We were in the car, so couldn't bring it home.  The store is only about 10 miles from us, so Glenn told the salesman he'd come back a little later to pick it up.

On our drive home, we enjoyed some sunshine (hooray) and all the daffodils that are exploding all over the countryside.  I love daffodils because they're so bright and cheerful.

When Glenn went back to get the sofa I stayed home because I had some chores to do and a Mardi Gras king cake to finish.

He arrived home a few minutes ago, backed the truck up to the front door and I went out to help him.  He was removing the moving blanket from the sofa and told me the pillows to the sofa were in the cab of the truck, so I opened the passenger door to get them.  The seat was literally filled with freshly-picked daffodils.  There had to have been a 4- to 5-inch bundle of them when I gathered them up.  Pillows in the truck, huh?

He'd stopped somewhere along the road home and picked them for me.  I'm smiling now but, I will admit, a few tears went down my cheeks as I gave him a big hug and kiss.


----------



## taxlady

That is so sweet Katie. I love those silly looking, clownish daffy dils.


----------



## kadesma

Katie,
bless that msan he is a peach. I love daffodils and plan to go to daffodil hill again this year. will be using my walker this time but with all four kids along it will be so easy and so much fun. the smells and colors willl bring smiles to our faces.
kades


----------



## zfranca

One of my cooking students sent me this picture that was taken five years ago. Have been smiling for days.


----------



## Katie H

Yes, it really does happen.  The fire department rescues a cat from a tree.

We have lots of trees in our yard and there is a line of trees between our house and our neighbor's house.  No leaves yet, just naked trees, all about 30 to 50 feet high.

When we awoke this morning our doggie, Sadie, was barking herself silly.  I swear she was getting hoarse.  Bark, bark, bark, bark, bark.......

I went out and looked up at what Sadie had her attention directed.  Up in one of those trees, about 40 feet was a big, fat, fluffy cat.  The neighbor's kitty.

It's now 5 p.m. and Sadie has spent the day barking at the cat.  Glenn even took the four-wheeler out to the back fields (one of Sadie's favorite places) in the hopes of distracting her and giving the cat the opportunity to get down.  No such luck.

By 4:30, the neighbor and his lady came out to coax the cat down.  (Sadie had been locked up in the garage.)  No luck there either.  So...........

The neighbor called the fire department, he's related to the fire chief, and the big red truck arrived.  We've had so much rain here recently that the truck couldn't get into the yard space where the tree was, so they used one of their large extension ladders, a 40-foot one.  Ladder was extended against the trunk of the tree, not long enough, but enough to get the neighbor close enough to step up onto some limbs and rescue the kitty.

The fire truck just left.  The kitty is fine and made a beeline to the back door of his house and Sadie is sorely miffed.

The whole process had me smiling from start to finish.


----------



## Zhizara

I'd have been ready for the looney bin if I'd had to listen to a dog barking all day!


----------



## Katie H

Zhizara said:


> I'd have been ready for the looney bin if I'd had to listen to a dog barking all day!




Yes, we were nearly nuts by the time the fire department arrived.  Sadie has a mind of her own when she is "on task" and getting her corralled is next to impossible.  If the cat hadn't been rescued, we were hoping nightfall would allow him to get down while Sadie was resting...if she would've rested.


----------



## kadesma

In a different direction. Local bowling alley, kids happy ,smiling and laughing, my grandkids giving me and Pa  hugs and kisses and not even asking what did ya bring me like thother kids were doing. I was so proud of them. The looks on their faces  at  what we got for them to celebrate Carson's day. I'm home now and tired and very very happy.
Love those kids.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thinking of Kades and her grandbabies, has me smiling like a loon.


----------



## babetoo

went shopping yesterday with granddaughter and two great granddaughters. lilly the youngest one was crabby for a nap. her mom went into a store to take back shoes. i stayed in van with girls. lilly was crying big time. i played this little piggy and creepy mouse, had her smiling and laughing when mom came out. she isn't two yet and just a beautiful girl. made me smile that i could make her smile. guess i haven't lost my touch with babies. good day


----------



## tinlizzie

Each time, on no matter what thread, I see Taxlady's fretful little girl picture, I smile -- it's just so darned cute!


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Each time, on no matter what thread, I see Taxlady's fretful little girl picture, I smile -- it's just so darned cute!



Thank you.


----------



## jacky77

i bought yankee tickets for the game in May on my side of the US...felt  so good because there was something to hope for after all of this  medical crap i've been through and will be going through for just a  little more.


----------



## Barbara L

Realizing that I am now the grandma of a teenager (as of yesterday) made me gasp, then smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Barbara L said:


> Realizing that I am now the grandma of a teenager (as of yesterday) made me gasp, then smile.


 
This note makes me smile!

Ha!  They are getting older, not much you can do about it but sit back and enjoy!  I was floored when I realized Lacey was 22 and in college.  And now I have a Grand Daughter-In-Law!!!


----------



## Katie H

My sweetheart did it again.

I was out all day yesterday running errands, appointments, etc.  When I arrived home, one side of the kitchen sink was full of three kinds of daffodils.  Big ones, little ones, white ones.....

Glenn had gone out on the Harley to run some errands, too, and noticed a hillside covered with the beautiful flowers.  He said he didn't want to stop on the bike to get them because they'd be ruined in the saddlebags, so he came home, got the truck and went back and picked them for me.

There are now two huge vases filled to exploding with those lovely blossoms.  What a treat!!!!!

The last bouquet he picked for me lasted for a week.  I'll bet these do, too.  He's such a sweetheart.  He always keeps me smiling.


----------



## tinlizzie

Katie H said:


> My sweetheart did it again.
> 
> I was out all day yesterday running errands, appointments, etc. When I arrived home, one side of the kitchen sink was full of three kinds of daffodils. Big ones, little ones, white ones.....
> 
> Glenn had gone out on the Harley to run some errands, too, and noticed a hillside covered with the beautiful flowers. He said he didn't want to stop on the bike to get them because they'd be ruined in the saddlebags, so he came home, got the truck and went back and picked them for me.
> 
> There are now two huge vases filled to exploding with those lovely blossoms. What a treat!!!!!
> 
> The last bouquet he picked for me lasted for a week. I'll bet these do, too. He's such a sweetheart. He always keeps me smiling.


 
That just warms the heart cockles!  Lucky girl!  And lucky guy who's really appreciated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

When I got to work this morning, one of the Nurses Assistant's had her new puppy with her, a Basset Hound.  I just sat on the floor and petted him and played with his ears, they were so huge!  Such a cute puppy and he's going to be big when he gets older.

A bit later, a co-worker invited me to go see her new Grandbaby and she let me hold him.  Yes, I was a mess, oohing and gooing all over him.  He tolerated it well and slept through me holding him.

Lunch was provided by an Insulin company, we had a really nice spread from The Mustard Seed, Asian-American Fusion.  I'm totally overjoyed with Chicken Osaka.

Had a great day!


----------



## buckytom

lol, i don't know whay that strikes me as funny, oh princess.

did the baby have big ears too? 

did they serve lots of oranges and candy bars for lunch?

lol, sorry, i'm a bit crispy right now from lack of food and sleep.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> lol, i don't know whay that strikes me as funny, oh princess.
> 
> did the baby have big ears too?
> 
> did they serve lots of oranges and candy bars for lunch?
> 
> lol, sorry, i'm a bit crispy right now from lack of food and sleep.


 
I almost cracked a joke about the baby's ears...  I reined myself in!

Beef and broccoli with rice  and Chicken Osaka with noodles...not a candy bar or orange to be seen.  That's okay, the Bake sale was open in the room next door.

I bet you wish someone would feed you and send you to bed!  Glad my smiles were contagious!


----------



## babetoo

another great grandchild story. my oldest one, aubrey, is in pre school we were dropping her off today. as she got out of the car, she said " grandma, i am going to draw you another picture for you fridg." my kiddles always make me smile.


----------



## AnnieDrews

This story someone posted about and elephant and her special friend.

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/01/02/assignment_america/main4696340.shtml


----------



## buckytom

annie, i couldn't find the story in the link.

babe, your fridge is an art gallery far greater than those here in soho. truely!



my smile today was two-fold. firstly, it's from the relief that a boy with lots of problems who's been bullying my son (my boy actually can kick this kid's butt since he's much bigger and has summarily just tossed him aside when it gets to be too much, but the kid is so messed up that he keeps coming back for more), but today after some intervention by dw we found out that this boy is finally going to be sent to another school for help. the amazing part is somehow she managed to remain friends with this kids mom. i wish she used that kind of diplomacy with me, lol.

secondly and more importantly, we also found out that the school has recommended that our son be put in classes for gifted children.


to quote martin and lewis, that's my boy!!!!


----------



## AnnieDrews

BuckyTom-I edited the post to include the link to CBS news site who originally aired the story. There is a place to click for the video.


----------



## Zhizara

AnnieDrews said:


> This story someone posted about and elephant and her special friend.
> 
> On Elephant Sanctuary, Unlikely Friends - CBS Evening News - CBS News



Thanks, Annie!  That was so cool.


----------



## buckytom

ok, got it. that was very sweet annie, thanks. great story.

but the editor shoulda left out the brow beating at the end.


----------



## Midnight_Merlot

My silly "big" smiles from today came in the form that my 2 fav's from American Idol were saved. Does it even count that I voted for 2 hours straight for both of them? LOL
Also, perhaps even firstly, I got informed that my DD is STILL the highest-ranking 3rd-grader in her school for her AR(accelerated reading) points for her grade...which, is QUITE an honor. As it stands, she is quite likely & able to win the yearly award for this alone. (It is QUITE an accomplishment...Lord knows...I spend HUNDREDS of $$$ for new books for her to devour)!!  Proud Mama here!! YAY!!


----------



## buckytom

congrats on your girl, midnight. reading comes from the parents, so well done!


----------



## LPBeier

I am smiling at all of you!  These stories are so special.

I am also smiling for another reason.  Our Vancouver Canucks just won the President's Trophy as the top team in the NHL!!!!!   No, it isn't the Stanley Cup, but at least we will have home ice advantage for how ever many series we are in.  Yay Canucks!


----------



## buckytom

since the devils aren't going to make it this year, lp, i'm rooting for the canucks! you guys still have luongo, yes?


----------



## LPBeier

Sorry to hear about your Islanders, I have always liked them!  We still have Luongo, the Sedins and Ryan Kessler.  I appreciate you rooting for them, but if/when we meet the Blackhawks please cheer extra hard for Bobbie-Lou.  We really need to break him of the game 7 curse of letting in 7 goals (twice to eliminate us!).


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Two great puns from her madge PR/Fi and buckytom.


----------



## Katie H

My smile comes from an unusual, unlikely and quite unexpected source...Glenn's ex-wife.

As some minor background, let's suffice it to say the marriage didn't end on "sweet" terms.  He came home one day to find the house emptied.  Literally.  Furniture, appliances, dishes, bedding, everything.  Same for the joint bank account.  Shortly after this happened a friend of his from work dropped by unexpectedly.  He was shocked at the emptiness of the house and commented (seriously, because he hadn't known what had occurred), "What happened, man, you get robbed?" I guess Glenn could've said "yes" but for reasons other than his friend was thinking.  That was many years ago.

Fast forward to current day.  When Glenn and I got married I asked him all kinds of questions about his growing up years, childhood, etc.  Asked his mother, too.  Neither of them had any pictures to show me.  He's such a fabulous-looking guy, I wondered what kind of little boy/young man he must've been.

Well, lo and behold.  In Monday's mail there was a package, wrapped in brown paper.  Neither of us had ordered anything and it wasn't time for either of our birthdays, so we weren't expecting anything.  

He looked at the return address on the package and nearly had a spasm.  I saw the look on his face.  What?!  It was from his ex-wife.  Why?!

We opened the package.  Inside was an old, probably dating to the early '60s, 3-ring photo album.  The kind with clear plastic sticky stuff that can be lifted to add/change photos.  It was full to overflowing with photos of Glenn from the time he was an infant until, I guess, when he and the ex split.

There were tons of black-and-white ones of him during his elementary school years, his high school time and even some wonderful ones of the time he spent in the service during Vietnam.

Other pictures included some of his father, who was seriously injured and paralyzed just before Glenn turned 2.  His daddy was a hunk and I suspected he looked a lot like him.  The pictures proved me out.

I saw the cutest little boy and a young man turn into a handsome adult.  The pictures with his three children during various milestone events in their lives only served to reinforce what a wonderful father he is and always has been.  I can see why his children treasure him.

He was flabbergasted at the arrival of the album and couldn't imagine why his ex would've had it.  My best guess, and I told him, is that in her haste to "clean house" when she left, she simply grabbed up stuff and packed it up, probably not realizing or caring what she took.  Perhaps, now, she was just going through things or, in my mind a more likely scenario, is "cleaning out" another ex's place.  Maybe she had a pang of guilt and decided that old, irreplaceable, photos should be returned to their rightful owner, which is a gold star she's earned in my eyes.  I really don't care.

I've pored over the album for hours and will never get enough.  I can't wait to put the photos in order, in a more secure album, and also scan them into the computer so they can be put on a disk for safer keeping.  This kind of second chance needs to be heeded.

I now have more of the pieces of the patchwork that is the quilt that makes up who my loving husband is and I just can't stop smiling.  When I get around to it, I'll post a photo or two so you can see why I'm smiling.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is so cool, Katie!


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, this will keep me smiling all day!  Thanks for sharing.  This also fits the random act of kindness thread in a huge way!


----------



## Katie H

LPBeier said:


> Katie, this will keep me smiling all day!  Thanks for sharing.  This also fits the *random act of kindness* thread in a huge way!




You're right.  I didn't even think of that.


----------



## kadesma

I think I told all of you how excited I was when Cade told me he wanted to take a cooking class at the junior college. Well today was the big day, And the poor kid had to coose between his first baseball game and team pictures. He shose to cook!! I surprised him the last hour, His mom went ahead and clled to him and then walked in the door, I followed and when he realize I wasthere you should have seen the look on his face. He broke into a huge smile then ran at me hugged me and got tears in his eyes. I love that boy so much. He loved the work and making thoings from scratch. He wants to take this teachers next class and learn to make lasagna. I am thrilled for and with hum. I guess you can guess he is my baby Just had to share with you.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, Ma, I am so glad you shared that!  What did he make?  You two have such a special relationship and now to share a love for cooking - that will keep a smile on my face for a long time.

I am also smiling because I just spent two hours at a Tim Horton's catching up with my best friend.  She just came home from New York and it was great hearing her talk about it.  But the best part was when I pulled out my computer and said "okay, let's order some tickets for Hairspray (a local production but they are always incredible)".  I told her it was on me and the smile on her face and the tears in her eyes made it so worthwhile.  I ordered them right then - for May 13th!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> I think I told all of you how excited I was when Cade told me he wanted to take a cooking class at the junior college. Well today was the big day, And the poor kid had to coose between his first baseball game and team pictures. He shose to cook!! I surprised him the last hour, His mom went ahead and clled to him and then walked in the door, I followed and when he realize I wasthere you should have seen the look on his face. He broke into a huge smile then ran at me hugged me and got tears in his eyes. I love that boy so much. He loved the work and making thoings from scratch. He wants to take this teachers next class and learn to make lasagna. I am thrilled for and with hum. I guess you can guess he is my baby Just had to share with you.
> kades


 

That is so great, Kades!  That makes me smile!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Ma, I am so glad you shared that!  What did he make?  You two have such a special relationship and now to share a love for cooking - that will keep a smile on my face for a long time.
> 
> I am also smiling because I just spent two hours at a Tim Horton's catching up with my best friend.  She just came home from New York and it was great hearing her talk about it.  But the best part was when I pulled out my computer and said "okay, let's order some tickets for Hairspray (a local production but they are always incredible)".  I told her it was on me and the smile on her face and the tears in her eyes made it so worthwhile.  I ordered them right then - for May 13th!


Laurie, you are so sweet and good. I hope the two of you have a blast. Cade made an appy little 8 inch pizza, brushed with evoo and sea salt browned then they put on fontina and parmesan sheese melted the cheese he loved them than came a Salad torn romaine with a vinegrette made of orange zest and juice, evoo, salt, diced apple, and pepper and a pinch of sugar, spaghetti and   the sauce from scratch and then homemade biscuits from scratch with whipped cream, they also were taught the proper way to use their knives. I was afrain me picky eater would have a problem with salad and pasta but he willing ly tasted it all the only thing he refused were strawberries which is mom and I were glad to swallow for him I wish you could have been there to see his reaction to my coming, He didn't know I could get out and so things yet. So today was wonerful for me and you. hugs sweetie.
kades


----------



## CWS4322

I got to talk (on the phone) with my best friend today--she lives in CT. I haven't seen her since 2007 and we made plans that I'll come down for her birthday. That made me smile, but what made me laugh and smile was when she asked me if I'd bought "real" shoes for my upcoming trip to Chicago--we both wear Birkenstocks but she didn't think I should wear my "cartoony" dog Birkie clogs while I am attending the working group meetings...(we are twins separated at birth--the two of us make the same hand gestures, talk the same, and like and dislike the same things--drives her husband crazy...he can't get over how alike we are...I threaten to move in with him if she dies before she does since he's already trained...).


----------



## LPBeier

CWS You just gave me my whole week's quota of smiles and laughs!  Aren't best friends great?


----------



## CWS4322

I giggled for two hours on Friday--the DH who has four degrees has to take an IQ test to qualify to do a two-week contract for the government...The guy can do complex math in his head, has a photographic memory, and an extensive vocabulary...I giggle every time I think about it. I downloaded the sample test for him...told him he'd better study...of course, the irony is that when he was 5 yrs. old, the school told his mother he was "retarded" and should be in a 'special' school...I guess that "assessment" is still part of his record if the government needs him to take an IQ test...(he's a man of few words, and as a child, didn't play with the other children in kindergarten--he thought it was boring and a waste of time...). His mother had to drag him to school every day...

PS--I will be wearing my Woodbys on the plane http://www.amazon.com/Birkis-Womens-Woodby-Clog/dp/B000XR7MQK


----------



## Somebunny

This isn't nearly so cool as some of the recent posts, but it did make me smile. Coming home for lunch a couple of days ago ( yes I am lucky I get to come home from work for lunch everyday).  I happened to see two little girls (maybe 5 or 6 years old) playing in a yard, now we have had alot of rain the last couple of weeks......and these girls were playing in a mud hole that must have been 8 ft across not just a mud puddle, a "mud lolly" as my mother would say.  The funniest bit to me was that they were wearing shorts and no shoes and looked like those women in mud wrestling competitions on tv, they were covered in mud from head to toe!  It did seem odd to me however that their parents allowed this behavior when it was only 48F!  But I stifled that thought and tried to remember being that age and how much fun they must have been having!  Seems none of us can wait for Spring!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Somebunny, that is a wonderful smile!  Reminds me of my little dog, Joie - he hates to get wet, but there is a mud puddle a mile away he will scout it out and lie in it!  At the dog park they can be pretty big and so he ends up being a total black dog instead of black and white!  And his fir just soaks it all up.  But like the girls, he has fun!


----------



## Somebunny

LP, now that just made me smile! Our dear departed Cocker Spaniel loved to roll in mud, especially right after a bath! Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Cooking


----------



## LPBeier

Luckytrim's Sunday Special quiz made me smile because it brought back some great memories - Back to the Future, John Cafferty and the Beaver Brown Band (which brought back Eddie and The Cruisers) and after a little thinking, Murphy Brown!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My fuzzy, brown alarm clock, Latte'...she would not leave me alone this morning, even laying on my back when I flopped all the way over.  Of course she was purring the whole time, hard to be grouchy when someone loves you that much.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

A good friend sent me this doctored pic of the notorious gangsters Reggie and Ronnie Kray I am Ronnie I think.


----------



## Katie H

It's been beautiful the last couple of days and Glenn and I have spent a lot of time outside, some of the time has been occupied by preparing the garden for planting....soon.  It's so exciting and I can't wait.

At any rate, I love unusual garden decor and have added a couple of fun things to our outside living space.  One thing I have always wanted is a nice, deep-sounding set of wind chimes.

I did some Internet surfing a few weeks ago and found what I thought would be a set of chimes I'd like.  There was even a brief audio clip of how they would sound, which was quite helpful in my decision-making process.  I liked what I heard and I ordered them.

The chimes arrived this morning and I couldn't be happier.  The music is even more beautiful than the sound bite.  Since blue is my favorite color, I ordered them in blue and the color, too, is even prettier than it appeared on my computer screen.

We put this in our herb garden, which is just off our bedroom.  It's gorgeous at night and now I want to plant a moon garden to go with it.

I've been enjoying our wonderful yard and all the beautiful sights and sounds it affords us.  Oh, I almost forgot, our hummingbirds are back, too.  I'm practically giddy.

All these things have me smiling like crazy and will keep me smiling.


----------



## taxlady

Those chimes sound wonderful and the solar moon light is lovely. Is your yard fenced?

Someone stole all (5 or 6) of my solar lights out of my garden :-(


----------



## Katie H

A large portion of the back yard is fenced.  Our house sits on the front section of 11 acres, on which there is a 2-acre pond.  The rear portion of the property is moderately wooded, the remainder is open field.  We often have deer, especially in the colder months.

Our front and back yards have lots and lots of trees of all varieties, my favorites being the redbuds.  They're fully in bloom now and are almost ethereal in moonlight.  This one is almost identical to the one outside our bedroom, near the herb garden.

Can't wait to sit on the porch this evening.  It'll be wonderful, especially with the chimes.  The porch is fairly large, 60 feet long and about 14 feet deep.  Lots of room and we have a huge platform swing with soft cushions that makes sitting there quite comfortable.


----------



## tinlizzie

Y'all are sittin' in the catbird seat, for sure.


----------



## taxlady

Katie, that sounds wonderful. It also sounds like it wouldn't be easy for the neighbours to just wander in and steal stuff.

My backyard is 14'x16' and only fenced on the sides. Far too easy to steal stuff.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> Katie, that sounds wonderful. It also sounds like it wouldn't be easy for the neighbours to just wander in and steal stuff.
> 
> My backyard is 14'x16' and only fenced on the sides. Far too easy to steal stuff.



No.  No stealing really.  Our car/truck are parked in front of the house on another similarly large porch and it's rare that we lock them.

As for the back area (which is why it is fenced), we have a large dog, Sadie, who is a cross between a German Shepherd and a Collie.  She barks at what she considers unacceptable behavior, etc.  I don't think she'd hurt anyone, but she certainly sounds formidable.

I also have to let you know, we live in what is considered "out in the country."  We don't have many neighbors and those we do have are not cheek-to-cheek near us, which I like.  I lived in the city far too many years under those conditions.  I like my privacy and enjoy room to roam.


----------



## buckytom

your chimes must really set a nice mood, kt-h.

and i completely agree about liking privacy in your back yard. we put up a 6' fence on one side of our yard to help with privacy frlm the turkish hordes that stay at my neighbor's house (i don't care who you are, but no one should have that many overnight guests -dozens at times- all year long). 
now that my other neighbors have moved out, we're thinking of fencing in the rest of the back yard on all sides.

back on topic: my smile today was from teaching my son to cast with his first spinning reel in a friend's driveway, just like my dad taught me. we even used one of my sister's earrings for a weight instead of beating up a real lure. geez, i stole that old earring from her way back in the 70's and still had it buried in my tackle box.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> No.  No stealing really.  Our car/truck are parked in front of the house on another similarly large porch and it's rare that we lock them.
> 
> As for the back area (which is why it is fenced), we have a large dog, Sadie, who is a cross between a German Shepherd and a Collie.  She barks at what she considers unacceptable behavior, etc.  I don't think she'd hurt anyone, but she certainly sounds formidable.
> 
> I also have to let you know, we live in what is considered "out in the country."  We don't have many neighbors and those we do have are not cheek-to-cheek near us, which I like.  I lived in the city far too many years under those conditions.  I like my privacy and enjoy room to roam.



Does she bark for deer? 

When I lived in the country, we didn't lock the house and we left the keys in the car (except in hunting season).

Now I live in the 'burbs in a townhouse in a condo association. Not my first choice. I prefer city or country. Unfortunately, DH doesn't want to live in the country. It would be so much simpler if he did. We could buy a house in the country for the equity in this place. City homes are much more expensive.

I would probably be able to twist his arm if he could drive. He has never had much interest in driving even though he was named after Stirling Moss and Graham Hill (famous 1950s/60s formula 1 drivers).


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> A large portion of the back yard is fenced.  Our house sits on the front section of 11 acres, on which there is a 2-acre pond.  The rear portion of the property is moderately wooded, the remainder is open field.  We often have deer, especially in the colder months.
> 
> Our front and back yards have lots and lots of trees of all varieties, my favorites being the redbuds.  They're fully in bloom now and are almost ethereal in moonlight.  This one is almost identical to the one outside our bedroom, near the herb garden.
> 
> Can't wait to sit on the porch this evening.  It'll be wonderful, especially with the chimes.  The porch is fairly large, 60 feet long and about 14 feet deep.  Lots of room and we have a huge platform swing with soft cushions that makes sitting there quite comfortable.


Hi Katie,
love your red bud I have one just as tall as I am it ust finished blooming and It was the first time I was able to see it. I just love it and am waiting for fall when it gats the little paper like seed pods on it. Enjoy it your chimes and yard sound lucious.
kades


----------



## kadesma

I'm all smiles DH birthday today and the kids, grand kids and their spouses all kicked in and took us out for dinner. What fun we had a room just for us and the kids were on best behavior. Had to have a little talk with our Ethan he got himself in trouble with his mom. So I asked him to please not lie anymore  and if he didn't I[d talk to his mom and ask her not to spank just yell a little and kick her feet. This made him laugh and he threw his arms around me promised to not lie anymore and kissed me then said I sure love you ma. Smile you bet.
kades


----------



## buckytom

aww, that's sweet, kads. grandparents have a way with kids. i just started realizing the immensity of their power. all we have to do is threaten to call grandpa, and my boy is scared straight.  it's far better than a spanking.

god bless you and your love for your wee ones. 

and happy birthday to mr. ma.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> It's been beautiful the last couple of days and Glenn and I have spent a lot of time outside, some of the time has been occupied by preparing the garden for planting....soon. It's so exciting and I can't wait.
> 
> At any rate, I love unusual garden decor and have added a couple of fun things to our outside living space. One thing I have always wanted is a nice, deep-sounding set of wind chimes.
> 
> I did some Internet surfing a few weeks ago and found what I thought would be a set of chimes I'd like. There was even a brief audio clip of how they would sound, which was quite helpful in my decision-making process. I liked what I heard and I ordered them.
> 
> The chimes arrived this morning and I couldn't be happier. The music is even more beautiful than the sound bite. Since blue is my favorite color, I ordered them in blue and the color, too, is even prettier than it appeared on my computer screen.
> 
> We put this in our herb garden, which is just off our bedroom. It's gorgeous at night and now I want to plant a moon garden to go with it.
> 
> I've been enjoying our wonderful yard and all the beautiful sights and sounds it affords us. Oh, I almost forgot, our hummingbirds are back, too. I'm practically giddy.
> 
> All these things have me smiling like crazy and will keep me smiling.


 
Beautiful Katie!  Love the chimes.  I had some 5 foot steel tubular chimes, they disappeared out of a fenced yard.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Beautiful Katie!  Love the chimes.  I had some 5 foot steel tubular chimes, they disappeared out of a fenced yard.



Oh no! What a bummer!


----------



## kadesma

buckytom said:


> aww, that's sweet, kads. grandparents have a way with kids. i just started realizing the immensity of their power. all we have to do is threaten to call grandpa, and my boy is scared straight.  it's far better than a spanking.
> 
> god bless you and your love for your wee ones.
> 
> and happy birthday to mr. ma.


BT thank you for the kind words. They mean a lot to me. I'll give Pa your birthday wishes .Give that boy of yours a hug from Ma
kades


----------



## babetoo

my great granddaughters came over yesterday with mom to pick up their easter dresses. i had done a easter basket for each. the eldest jumped up and down and clapped her hands when she saw hers. the little one gave me a big hug and a peeps sticky kiss before they left.

was i smiling? you bet i was. such sweet babies always make my day.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> my great granddaughters came over yesterday with mom to pick up their easter dresses. i had done a easter basket for each. the eldest jumped up and down and clapped her hands when she saw hers. the little one gave me a big hug and a peeps sticky kiss before they left.
> 
> was i smiling? you bet i was. such sweet babies always make my day.


Aren't they wonderful. Mine have been here all day making cookies, frosting  tnem dying eggs. It's been so wonderful how could I not smile for you and me.
kadesma


----------



## Somebunny

This is what made me smile today. Sophia with the Easter basket that Nana sent.


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> This is what made me smile today. Sophia with the Easter basket that Nana sent.





Adorable. With the way her teeth are growing in, it makes her look like a cute little vampire.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> This is what made me smile today. Sophia with the Easter basket that Nana sent.


 
Glamour Girl with those sunglasses on, what a cutie!


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:
			
		

> Adorable. With the way her teeth are growing in, it makes her look like a cute little vampire.



Lol! Taxlady!  You're right, but I won't mention it to her mama!


----------



## Somebunny

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Glamour Girl with those sunglasses on, what a cutie!



Thanks Fi, we think she's pretty cute and truth be told I've been "smiling" since the day she was born!


----------



## Selkie

Sunday Service this Easter morning!


----------



## LPBeier

The look on my DH's face when I handed him a piece of angel food cake bigger than my Dad's, my sister's and mine put together, with lemon sauce and lots of strawberries.  He can't have any wheat, gluten, soy, refined sugar or dairy, which really limits his desserts (which he loves).  I found a way to make something he could eat that the rest of us would like too.  Dad and my sister both also remarked on his look of joy. 

That will keep me smiling for a long time.  I love when my knowledge of food brings pleasure to others.


----------



## buckytom

that's awesome, lp!!!  wtg!

there is no better definition of a cook/foodie.


----------



## kadesma

Sitting here looking back over yesterdays fun with the kids, There yells and smiles over their baskets, the look on their faces at the cookies and eggs they colored and put into mom and dad's hands. How they dug into dinner and  desserts. The kisses and hugs they handed out,  The were so sweet and such good kids They make me so proud.
kades


----------



## Sprout

Watching my 19-month-old try to floss her teeth just now.  Her coordination isn't quite up to the task!


----------



## LPBeier

Our Canucks beat a three year jinx and finally defeated the Chicago Blackhawks to continue on in the Stanley Cup Playoffs!!!!!  I had my doubts, specially when they were leading from 2 minutes into the game until they let Chicago score with less than 2 minutes left in the game.  We don't do well in overtime, but we did tonight!  

This smile will last until Thursday when we begin the next series with the Nashville Predators!


----------



## Somebunny

LPBeier said:


> Our Canucks beat a three year jinx and finally defeated the Chicago Blackhawks to continue on in the Stanley Cup Playoffs!!!!!  I had my doubts, specially when they were leading from 2 minutes into the game until they let Chicago score with less than 2 minutes left in the game. We don't do well in overtime, but we did tonight!
> 
> This smile will last until Thursday when we begin the next series with the Nashville Predators!


 
Made me smile too LP! Just about jumped off the sofa when they scored that OT goal!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Somebunny!  Apparently one jersey shop in Vancouver sold out on #14 jerseys as soon as they opened yesterday and took over 200 back orders!  They are now calling him Alexander the Great! I always new he was!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

*I Did It!*

I did the whole 10K race in the rain, sleet and snow.  My time was 1 hour and 50 minutes.  I came in 5th...from the end.  In last place were two ladies who were in their 70's...show off's  They were only behind me, because one of them stopped to re-tie her shoes.   There were two girls right behind me, both younger and I didn't pass them until the last half mile, when I put a little more speed on.

I had a lot of fun!  I'm very happy and oddly just a bit tearful over it.


----------



## Zhizara

I'm so proud of you, Princess!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks, Z!  I'm proud of myself for doing it!


----------



## LPBeier

I too am proud of you, your Ogreness!  You are such an example for me as I start my training next Friday for the Terry Fox Run (walking) in September.  And coming in fifth from the beginning or end doesn't matter - what counts is YOU DID IT!!!!!!


----------



## Kayelle

Yesterday's Royal Wedding.  I'm a hopeless romantic and I loved every minute of it.  Her dress put a big grin on my face....what a beautiful bride.
In light of nearly every single wedding gown I've seen being strapless these days, hers was just gorgeous.  I'm sure she wouldn't have been allowed to wear a strapless gown however, but I sure hope future brides get a loud clue that *strapless* is just not appropriate in *any* *church* anywhere.  What a breath of fresh air!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I too am proud of you, your Ogreness! You are such an example for me as I start my training next Friday for the Terry Fox Run (walking) in September. And coming in fifth from the beginning or end doesn't matter - what counts is YOU DID IT!!!!!!


 Thanks, LP...I'm rooting for you, too!


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, LP...I'm rooting for you, too!


I think you and Laurie both deserve a big BRAVA  you both have so much to give and you do. I'm hoping that one day I'll be able to walk a small mile to begin walking right now is still work but I can say I'm feeling like I could beat a big bad Ogre
Way to go you two.
kades


----------



## Aunt Bea

Today I heard a noise in my kitchen.  I went to investigate and found a squirrel attmpting to make off with a bag of chocolate chips!  I taught that squirrel a few new words and then felt bad when he dropped the bag of chips.  As I was cleaning up the mess he returned to see if the coast was clear!  The thing that amazes me is that I live on the third floor and the window has a screen, with a new hole in it.  This whole thing was better than an episode of Wild America.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Today I heard a noise in my kitchen. I went to investigate and found a squirrel attmpting to make off with a bag of chocolate chips! I taught that squirrel a few new words and then felt bad when he dropped the bag of chips. As I was cleaning up the mess he returned to see if the coast was clear! The thing that amazes me is that I live on the third floor and the window has a screen, with a new hole in it. This whole thing was better than an episode of Wild America.


 
Gutsy little brat!


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea, that brought a smile to my face and a lot of memories.  When we lived in our little bungalow on a huge lot with trees all around, we had many squirrels all over the place but we had one that was either brave or stupid.  We would throw peanuts out into the yard for them but this guy came right up to our patio door and paw at it!  We gave him a couple of nuts and he kept coming back for more...So we nicknamed him Oliver.  He had very distinct colouring so we knew it was the same one.  When DH and I got married under the apple tree Oliver even crashed the party by coming onto our porch while we were grilling steaks.  Our guest list was small - our two attendants and a squirrel!


----------



## Aunt Bea

LPBeier said:


> Aunt Bea, that brought a smile to my face and a lot of memories. When we lived in our little bungalow on a huge lot with trees all around, we had many squirrels all over the place but we had one that was either brave or stupid. We would throw peanuts out into the yard for them but this guy came right up to our patio door and paw at it! We gave him a couple of nuts and he kept coming back for more...So we nicknamed him Oliver. He had very distinct colouring so we knew it was the same one. When DH and I got married under the apple tree Oliver even crashed the party by coming onto our porch while we were grilling steaks. Our guest list was small - our two attendants and a squirrel!


 

In the end it is only the memories that we have.  That is a hard thing for the young ones to understand.


----------



## babetoo

my neighbor just finished vacuuming my house. clean floors put a great big smile on my face. vacuuming is the one chore that is just to much for me to do. i am paying her of course. forty dollars for twice a month.


----------



## luvs

a check i've waited for for a few months now as a reimbursement finally arrived.


----------



## Barbara L

Thinking about my mom is making me smile today. It is hard to even imagine that she would have been 71 today.


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> my neighbor just finished vacuuming my house. clean floors put a great big smile on my face. vacuuming is the one chore that is just to much for me to do. i am paying her of course. forty dollars for twice a month.



I am smiling with you Babe, and happy that you are getting help around the house.  

My Dad has been fighting a cold and it was affecting his breathing again.  We had to put him on 24/7 watch and DH thankfully was off yesterday so we took turns.  At 5:30 pm my neighbour (who adores Dad and has stayed with him before), comes over, puts some cash in my hand and tells us to go get dinner or something and she would stay with Dad.  It was so nice just to spend a couple of hours out together and not have to worry.  I said we should be paying HER!  But we do things for each other and she wanted us to just enjoy ourselves.

My final smile came this morning when Dad's fever broke and he started breathing better.


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> I am smiling with you Babe, and happy that you are getting help around the house.
> 
> My Dad has been fighting a cold and it was affecting his breathing again.  We had to put him on 24/7 watch and DH thankfully was off yesterday so we took turns.  At 5:30 pm my neighbour (who adores Dad and has stayed with him before), comes over, puts some cash in my hand and tells us to go get dinner or something and she would stay with Dad.  It was so nice just to spend a couple of hours out together and not have to worry.  I said we should be paying HER!  But we do things for each other and she wanted us to just enjoy ourselves.
> 
> My final smile came this morning when Dad's fever broke and he started breathing better.


Yay!!


----------



## babetoo

smiling big time at my first successful day on a diet. today i am shopping on line for a few summer clothes. now that is a reason to smile.


----------



## LPBeier

Way to go Babe!

DH just called and he just got a full-time (temporary) position with the bus company, Monday - Friday 8:30 am to 5:30 pm.  We don't know for how long, but it will be nice to know when he is working and not have to get a call at 5 am that he needs to be there by 7! And I can plan meals and his lunches better too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sounds great, Laurie.  That will help for a while!

I'm gearing up for my next 10K and then the Relay for Life Run.  I'm hoping the company that was getting finish line photos got one of me.  Shrek didn't make it to the race on Saturday.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sounds great, Laurie.  That will help for a while!
> 
> I'm gearing up for my next 10K and then the Relay for Life Run.  I'm hoping the company that was getting finish line photos got one of me.  Shrek didn't make it to the race on Saturday.



You go girl!!!!!  When is the next race?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

In two weeks, I'm hoping to do much better time wise this time.  I did the race on Saturday in 1 hour, 50 min.  I'm hoping to make it in 1 hour, 30 min next time.  I'm also hoping it will stay cooler, as soon as it gets hot I won't be attending races that happen in the middle of the day.


----------



## taxlady

The cut on my finger started itching. That's the one upon which I stupidly inflicted a serious cut on 2011 April 16. Itching is a good sign.


----------



## babetoo

big smile, lost a pound. it's a start,


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> The cut on my finger started itching. That's the one upon which I stupidly inflicted a serious cut on 2011 April 16. Itching is a good sign.


 
Now convince Shrek itching is a good sign...  His incision is healing well and the hair is growing back...Yes, I'm laughing, not just smiling.

AND the recommendation I made for treating his diabetes is working.  His morning blood sugars have been less than 100....


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now convince Shrek itching is a good sign...  His incision is healing well and the hair is growing back...Yes, I'm laughing, not just smiling.
> 
> AND the recommendation I made for treating his diabetes is working.  His morning blood sugars have been less than 100....



Sounds good.


----------



## buckytom

waking up this afternoon to hear my wife trying to prevent my son from making noise when they cam home from school, then hearing the little guy say, "don't worry mom, he'll be really happy if i wake him up. we'll play nhl slapshot on the wii!"


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now convince Shrek itching is a good sign...  His incision is healing well and the hair is growing back...Yes, I'm laughing, not just smiling.
> 
> AND the recommendation I made for treating his diabetes is working.  His morning blood sugars have been less than 100....


That's terrific PF having it low at fasting is ideal. Way to go girl. Tell him to relax and scratch he is on his way.
kades


----------



## babetoo

the door bell rang. it was a delivery of a large bouquet of flowers from my son and his wife. i am still smiling. he always sends me flowers for valentines day and for mother's day. good son,.


----------



## kadesma

Finding out I can do so many things i''ve had trouble with. It was so much cleaning and redoing my fish pond and all my planters. Yahoooooo I did it
kadesma


----------



## Zhizara

I'm amazed at how you are bouncing back.  Congratulations!


----------



## Barbara L

kadesma said:


> Finding out I can do so many things i''ve had trouble with. It was so much cleaning and redoing my fish pond and all my planters. Yahoooooo I did it
> kadesma


WooHoo!

The last thing that made me smile was a nurse at James's school. James has decided to quit going to school and continue what he is doing at home (he already graduated--this was extended learning), so we went to pick his stuff up today. The nurse and I started talking while James was turning his room key in. She was talking about how nice James is (and you could tell she really meant it--and he is of course!). What made me smile was when James came back and she told James that I am beautiful. 

Yesterday I got a big smile when I was recounting one of my dad's stories to my cousin.  The story was about how his 4 brothers dared him to pour a packet of Koolaid into their cistern (like a well, but you have to fill it). He was 5 years old.  After he did it they told him he was going to get in trouble because he had poisoned the cistern!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Finding out I can do so many things i''ve had trouble with. It was so much cleaning and redoing my fish pond and all my planters. Yahoooooo I did it
> kadesma


 
Hooray!  I'm so happy you are doing so well!  Keep it up!


----------



## luvs

this miniscule thing- the scent of soap that i luv


----------



## LPBeier

Well appreciated smiles:
- Babe's lost pound and gained flowers!
- Shrek's blood sugar levels (and how Fiona helped!)
- Taxlady's itchy healing finger
- Fiona's prepping for another race (you are setting the bar mighty high your Ogreness
- The fact I almost called Princess Fiona "your Ocreness" 
- Luvs enjoying her scented soap.
- Barbara and James

In other words, when things seem rough it is great to smile with others - nothing is too big to handle or too small to not mention!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

As a matter of fact, I got my marching orders for the next race...Relay For Life...this one is for time, not distance, so I just have to keep moving for a specific amount of time. I'm walking for a 4 hour shift, from Midnight to 4 AM. And since my walking speed is up to 4 mph...I could be knocking on LP's door in a few days.

So far I have been pledged $55 an hour. And our grand total, for the Relay garage sale, was $495.50. That was an everything for a $1 sale.  Our plant sale is next and apparently it is a HUGE money maker, in the thousands of $$.  I'm having fun with all these daylight activities.


----------



## babetoo

my whole family was here for mother's day, including two of my great granddaughters. had a smile on my face for four hours, lots of flowers and cards. best gift, two 8 oz lobster tails from my son. he knows how much i love lobster. my daughter bought all the food as her gift to me. she even cleaned up the kitchen before she left. my chocolate covered strawberries were a really, really big hit.wonderful day.


----------



## luvs

a thing i luv- reading yins' posts. they make a grumpy day into a day that isn't so grumpy.


----------



## luvs

my Mom brought over 4 quite generous bottles of TIGI shampoo & conditioner, & she lemme take my pick. she got my beloved 'ol scent, so i chose those 2.
then i got to get food over @ 'iggle & i got some food i luv. & Mom gave me a few $$ & bought me a few items. this girly-girl item i so wanted. & i got the lipstick that i so luv that get frantic if i've not got it on. a few other things, too.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I had my 9 year old grandson with me this last week. Out of nowhere he says, ( grandma, I don't know what I would do without you). I had a smile on my face but I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> I had my 9 year old grandson with me this last week. Out of nowhere he says, ( grandma, I don't know what I would do without you). I had a smile on my face but I had tears in my eyes.


How sweet,
what a wonderful young man you've got there. Mine are so sweet and say the nicest things. My daughter showed me a piture today she took of me when I was so ill in the hospital , It shows Cade my baby sitting at my bedside holding my hand. You could see he'd been crying. That's love I adore this little one.As I'm sure you adore and love your's
kadesma


----------



## Sprout

DH had his last exam for the semester last night, so today he had the day off and it was project day, so we can relax the rest of the weekend. I finally got everything to plant my little container garden on my porch, so I was working on it this evening. He was busy painting some shelves we're putting in, and we decided it was safer to have DD (20 months old) help me with the dirt. She took a moment of convincing before she'd put her hand into the big bag of dark stuff, but after watching me, she tentatively grabbed a little handful, dropped it into the pot, and then looked up at me with one of those huge grins of pure delight. She "helped" until it was time to actually plant the plants (I moved the dirt from the giant bag into the pots by handfuls, since the bag is too heavy for me to lift at the moment, so it took plenty of time to keep her entertained for a while). Then I put her to work with her own neon orange trowel in a spare container while I planted. The hardest part was, of course, cleaning her up and cleaning off the porch after. It's a good thing I had extra potting mix! I probably could have planted straight on the porch in a couple places. It was lots of fun and I only wish our camera wasn't broken so we could have gotten pictures!


----------



## justplainbill

Watching a cottontail wabbit building a nest in our flower and herb patch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Selling out our plant sale in two hours...it was crazy!


----------



## Zhizara

Wow!


----------



## Alix

Hearing the words, "I'll be there in 45 minutes ma'am" HALLELUJAH! My plumbing issue is going to be addressed soon!


----------



## Zhizara

YAY!


----------



## chopper

Taking a ride to a car show with my DH in the Miata with the top down. Had fun at the car show and also went out to lunch. We had barbecue. It was really good!  What a fun date with my husband of almost 31 years!


----------



## Katie H

After hearing, "Here's another flower delivery for you," I turned to see an armload of beautiful lilies in the kitchen sink.  My sweetheart had gone over to his mother's yard and picked a huge bouquet for me.  He'd pointed them out to me last night while we were sitting in the garden.

Aren't they beautiful?


----------



## kadesma

Katie the flowers are gorgious How sweet of Glenn. You are one lucky lady.
kades


----------



## taxlady

Lovely. How sweet.


----------



## Barbara L

Gorgeous flowers Katie!

The last thing that made me smile?  Auto-correct turned my "okey dokey" into "okey donkey."


----------



## LPBeier

My Hockey team just made it into the Stanley Cup Finals....3rd time in 40 years and they have never won.  This is our year!  I wish I was at the hospital with Dad right now because he will have listened on his new radio and will be smiling all night now!  That all makes me smile!


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, your flowers are beautiful!!!!  You have a wonderful man!


----------



## taxlady

Go Canucks!

I just got my new Rx glasses. I ordered them a week ago online. Two pairs of bifocals for $80, including shipping! They look pretty good too.


----------



## tinlizzie

Since lunch every day is salad, I decided to invest in a salad spinner, which just arrived today.  Got an OXO.  Sure hope it's worth the price.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Since lunch every day is salad, I decided to invest in a salad spinner, which just arrived today.  Got an OXO.  Sure hope it's worth the price.



They are good for drying pantyhose too 

You still have to hang them up to dry, but not nearly as long.


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> They are good for drying pantyhose too
> 
> You still have to hang them up to dry, but not nearly as long.


 
It was a terrible sacrifice, but when I retired, I gave up pantyhose.  For good.  If I can't wear pants, I won't go.  But thanks for the tip - I'll bet someone out there can use it.


----------



## buckytom

you dry pantyhose and lettuces at the same time?

when's dinner...






i apologize in advance to those offended, lol.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> It was a terrible sacrifice, but when I retired, I gave up pantyhose.  For good.  If I can't wear pants, I won't go.  But thanks for the tip - I'll bet someone out there can use it.



Florida, I understand about the pantyhosers. Here we wear  them under trousers as light weight long underwear.


----------



## Zhizara

TaxLady, you made me smile.  It would work too.


----------



## tinlizzie

buckytom said:


> you dry pantyhose and lettuces at the same time?
> 
> when's dinner...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i apologize in advance to those offended, lol.


 
   BT, that's for when you have to eat and run.


----------



## LPBeier

This whole pantyhose conversation has made me smile! Specially the fact that Bucky T is in the middle of it! 

I am also smiling because I was able to make my Dad smile yesterday.  How did I do it?  So simple.  I just took him up a Canucks hat up to the hospital!  He never took it off, and kept telling everyone that "my daughter gave me it!"  The funniest one was when he said those exact words to my sister!  She just laughed it off and he never realized his faux pas!


----------



## babetoo

starting a new project always makes me smile. making sun dresses for my great granddaughters. was thinking it out and came up with making yoyos for decoration on bodices. then found a little kit thing i bought long ago to make perfect ones. now that it is in my head will start tomorrow. and along the way decided to make some new pot holders using place mats that i no longer use.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Yesterday during my morning walk.  There was this beautiful deer in the the front yard of a neighboring house, maybe 30 feet away from me.  We watched each other for a few seconds before it ran off.  Then as I went on, there were two rabbits in the side yard. 

I usually see some rabbits every morning and occasionally a deer but never that close up.


----------



## justplainbill

We often observe such wildlife from our living room and bedroom windows.  They lend an air of serenity to the hustle and bustle of every day life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

On our trip to Oregon, I was staring intently out the windows.  Shrek asked me what I was looking for.  "Moose," I said.  "WHY?"  "Because I'll spot a moose long before I see the Loch Ness Monster!"

Later..."Orcas, I'm looking for Orcas."  "Why?"  "Because they are much more likely than a Sasquatch."

And...I waited until we were 66 miles from home, on our way home before I asked, "Are we there yet?"


----------



## LPBeier

Princess, I am so glad you're back!  That brings a super smile to me face!  And your antics on the trip help too!

Am smiling because my 'Nucks will be beating the Bruins for the Stanley Cup.  Look like it will be a great series!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sea Lions...they were fun...all night long.  Of course, I wanted a room on the water.


----------



## Stubbs

Actually yesterday I had a big smile on my face. My ADHD child could nev stay focused to learn how to ride his bike. Now he on meds, yesterday he learned how to ride his bike.


----------



## Stubbs

That is funny!


----------



## Andy M.

Stubbs said:


> Actually yesterday I had a big smile on my face. My ADHD child could nev stay focused to learn how to ride his bike. Now he on meds, yesterday he learned how to ride his bike.




That's worth a big grin!


----------



## Stubbs

It sure is and when his daddy got home he had to show him of course it made me smile more of how proud my son was!


----------



## chopper

I was smiling Tuesday at 3:30pm. It was my last day of work for this school year. I am off now until Aug. 10th. I don't get paid for any vacation, but it sure is nice to have two months off when it is summer.


----------



## Stubbs

Wow you ended late. So what u plan to do for 2 months?  Lets hope my kids don't drive me craz for 2 months lol


----------



## chopper

Well, my kids are grown, but may have the grand kids here at some point!  Don't worry, they are more fun, and then they go home!  DH and I will be taking a little vacation at the end of this month. We are going to Estes Park. It isn't too far, and we will be hiking at Rocky Mountain National park.


----------



## Stubbs

That sounds like fun!  Well we wont get to actually take a vacation for a few years. Maybe one day!


----------



## LPBeier

Stubbs said:


> Actually yesterday I had a big smile on my face. My ADHD child could nev stay focused to learn how to ride his bike. Now he on meds, yesterday he learned how to ride his bike.



Stubbs, I am smiling from ear to ear!  The son of good friends is ADHD and my husband took him under his wing when the boy was in his early teens, when we learned that he had a great interest in electronics.  We have watched him grow into a great young man who at 18 still has a huge hug for me (in public no less!) and has good control over his challenges.  I know that being able to ride a bike is a huge accomplishment and I am smiling for both of you!


----------



## LPBeier

I couldn't help but smile last night during a post Stanley Cup game phone conversation with my Dad.  For those of you who may not know, he ended up back in the hospital with 4 different strains of infection in his lungs and "little chance".  Of course my stubborn father proved them wrong and between his will and the antibiotic "cocktail" they gave him, after 2 weeks he was transferred to a convalescent care facility for rehabilitation.  He is improving leaps and bounds every day and is more like the father I knew 10 years ago than the one who is battling many health concerns at once.

Anyway, we briefly chatted about the game and he said the care aid came in with 10 minutes left in the game and said it was time to get washed up for bed (around 8 pm).  His reply:  You've Got To Be KIDDING!".  She doesn't know hockey nor the importance of your team being in the first game of the Stanley Cup Final!  She gave him an extra half hour!  I asked him what would have happened if it had gone into overtime (only goal scored with 18.5 seconds left).  He replied that he would have turned it back on when she shut the door.

I'm so glad my Dad is coming back to me! 

Oh Yeah, in honour of my team, my smiles will all be Mr. Green for the duration of the series!   If you don't get it, ask Frank


----------



## Stubbs

Aww well thanks! Getting ready to take him to doc for Med check he only been on meds for a month. But I have no worries he doing well.


----------



## CWS4322

That I didn't have to say good-bye to Roz (my 11-yr. old Saint Bernard) yesterday. And that she was HERE today and talking to me (don't get me started on the conversations we have). Everytime I've looked at her today, I've smiled. And, watching her feet run in her sleep right now--that's making me smile, too. I think I've probably smiled since 4:00 p.m. yesterday--even in my sleep. We always want that "one more day." I'll take every minute.

No--sorry, the reprieve didn't make me smile--it made me do the happy dance.


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I couldn't help but smile last night during a post Stanley Cup game phone conversation with my Dad. For those of you who may not know, he ended up back in the hospital with 4 different strains of infection in his lungs and "little chance". Of course my stubborn father proved them wrong and between his will and the antibiotic "cocktail" they gave him, after 2 weeks he was transferred to a convalescent care facility for rehabilitation. He is improving leaps and bounds every day and is more like the father I knew 10 years ago than the one who is battling many health concerns at once.
> 
> Anyway, we briefly chatted about the game and he said the care aid came in with 10 minutes left in the game and said it was time to get washed up for bed (around 8 pm). His reply: You've Got To Be KIDDING!". She doesn't know hockey nor the importance of your team being in the first game of the Stanley Cup Final! She gave him an extra half hour! I asked him what would have happened if it had gone into overtime (only goal scored with 18.5 seconds left). He replied that he would have turned it back on when she shut the door.
> 
> I'm so glad my Dad is coming back to me!
> 
> Oh Yeah, in honour of my team, my smiles will all be Mr. Green for the duration of the series!  If you don't get it, ask Frank


 
Woo-hoo! Doing the happy dance for you and for your Dad! That's fantastic!


----------



## buckytom

that's awesome, lp!!!

i hope the series goes 7 games, all as good as last night's game, so it lasts as long and is as exciting as possible for your dad.


----------



## LPBeier

Aww, Bucky, thanks!  I wasn't looking at it that way when I first read your post - I was thinking 7 games?  Is he crazy?  But yes, I hope it does for his sake as well!  He walked halfway down the hall with a walker today during his physio session and was only slightly winded.  That is much better than before he went into the hospital.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> That I didn't have to say good-bye to Roz (my 11-yr. old Saint Bernard) yesterday. And that she was HERE today and talking to me (don't get me started on the conversations we have). Everytime I've looked at her today, I've smiled. And, watching her feet run in her sleep right now--that's making me smile, too. I think I've probably smiled since 4:00 p.m. yesterday--even in my sleep. We always want that "one more day." I'll take every minute.
> 
> No--sorry, the reprieve didn't make me smile--it made me do the happy dance.





CWS4322 said:


> Woo-hoo! Doing the happy dance for you and for your Dad! That's fantastic!



Thank you, CW.  I am doing the happy dance for you and Roz as well - I hope you get more days together.  My Violet (border collie/boxer) turned 7 yesterday and it just feels like yesterday I held that little puppy in my arms!  They are precious.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Aww, Bucky, thanks!  I wasn't looking at it that way when I first read your post - I was thinking 7 games?  Is he crazy?  But yes, I hope it does for his sake as well!  He walked halfway down the hall with a walker today during his physio session and was only slightly winded.  That is much better than before he went into the hospital.



Are you still sticking to easing up on the Diabetes?  Or are you guys back to all the food rules, again?

I'm so glad your Dad is doing better.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My 9 year old grandson Josh and I stopped at our local farmers food stand this morning and I got some cucumbers and an onion called a candy onion. (never heard of this before, the lady says that it is a sweet onion). Well, anyway, Josh had figured out how much it was going to cost before the lady could say. She gave him a big smile and said that when he grew up she would have a job for him.


----------



## kadesma

JoAnn L. said:


> My 9 year old grandson Josh and I stopped at our local farmers food stand this morning and I got some cucumbers and an onion called a candy onion. (never heard of this before, the lady says that it is a sweet onion). Well, anyway, Josh had figured out how much it was going to cost before the lady could say. She gave him a big smile and said that when he grew up she would have a job for him.


What a boy. I have several like that and boy I know how proud you are.
kadesma


----------



## Liya98

Thinking about my trip tommorow


----------



## babetoo

my two great granddaughters having lunch at my coffee table. the two year old is just starting to talk and is so cute. the five year old is a little princess. she has a memory like an elephant and is very smart. they made me smile for sure. so did the hugs and kisses when they left.


----------



## CWS4322

I was late letting the hens out this morning (it was after 10 a.m., I was on calls), usually I go out around 7:00 to say "good morning," grab the eggs, and feed and change their water. Last night I decided they could stay in the barn instead of the coop (I'd had them out on the yard free-ranging). Oh were they mad at me! They were at one end of the barn and when I opened the door, they came CHARGING at me, clucking away, one of them got between my feet and scolded me. It was so funny. They had to follow me to the pump to get their water, to the "fridge" in which I store their food, and then when I opened the door, they looked outside, looked at me, and came running back to scold me some more. (I let them free range for about 4 hours, but then the dogs wanted out, so I had to put "the girls" away). They still were nice enough to lay two eggs before I got there. I couldn't help but laugh at them. I had no idea chickens had so much personality.


----------



## CookingMamaof2

My husband is home with the girls for the summer and sent me this conversation that he had with my three year old." Nora .wants to know how to use the sewing machine
I said it was too dangerous for little girls but we would teach her one day.
"I'm not even going to get hurt from this. I just want to make something lovely for mommy."  That kid melts my heart.


----------



## CWS4322

Well, you probably don't want to know this, but I was fascinated by my mother's treadle sewing machine...she went upstairs to answer the phone, came back, and found me with my index finger pierced by the needle. I was sewing my apron...of course, she made a mistake, she told me not to touch the sewing machine while she was gone. I was about 4 or 5...funny thing, it didn't hurt until I saw my mom's legs coming back down the stairs...


----------



## CookingMamaof2

CWS4322 said:


> Well, you probably don't want to know this, but I was fascinated by my mother's treadle sewing machine...she went upstairs to answer the phone, came back, and found me with my index finger pierced by the needle. I was sewing my apron...of course, she made a mistake, she told me not to touch the sewing machine while she was gone. I was about 4 or 5...funny thing, it didn't hurt until I saw my mom's legs coming back down the stairs...


 
Ouch!  I can definitely see my daughter doing that becuase she loves to touch things.  Luckily, I don't sew and the machine is in a separate box from the stand.  I don't think I've ever used it since she's been born.  I'm surprised she even knew what it was.


----------



## joesfolk

*Big Smile*

This will be a long story.   We bought a house but before we can move in there are weeks of work to do and I am old and tired.  We met our neighbors a while back and they let us know that they were going on vacation and asked us to keep a spare eye on their house.  Well yesterday a young boy was mowing their lawn and since this is going to be a very hot weekend here in Michigan I went out to talk to him to see if I could hire him to do our lawn to save dh the work.  I asked the young man how much he charged to mow the lawn and he said  "nothing".  Taken a little aback (but suspecting all along) I asked him why he was doing that and he said "to be helpful."  I cannot tell you how impressed I was with him.  (He's 13 years old.)   Well, in two shakes of a lamb's tail I hired him to do our lawn (he didn't want to charge me to do it.)  He was done in what seemed minutes and did an excellent job.  Since we didn't discuss a price and still he did an excellent job I paid him more than I thought the job was worth.
When he was done we talked for a while and I told him that I had a lot more work he could do .  He mentioned that he had a brother and I told him if they wanted to earn a few bucks they could show up today and I would put them to work.  Well he showed up all right, with his whole family.  I met them all.  An altogether lovely group.  
I put the boys to work, six hours of hard and sometimes disgusting work.  These two kids aged 13 and 16 worked like Trojans.  I did get them to take a break at lunch but everytime I told them to take a little break they said okay and just kept on working.  
I thought I was going to need them to work for days to get to all of the stuff that was really bothering me.   But in six hours they took care of the very worst of the work and all that is left is stuff that really needs to be done by mature adults who know how to handle machinery or who have real experience with a paint brush.  
Because I promised them more work when we first started I feel I have to have them come over again so now I am scrambling to think of stuff to keep them busy for 1/2 a day.  And at the rate these kids work that will be a tough task.  For sure when we actually are ready to move I am hiring these kids to help.  
It is so very refreshing to find two kids with such a great work ethic and I made sure to tell their parents too.   I am going to write them each a letter of reference so that if they need it they can let other folks know that they are very responsible workers.  Gosh, it's good to see some good in human beings.  Oh, and did I mention that when I told these boys that I would pay them for their work they said "That's not necessary, we just want to help?"   I may have to adopt them or at the very least kidnap them.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's a lovely story!  What great kids (and parents who raised them).  Made me smile!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fantastic, sounds like you have hit the jackpot!  It's very nice to read a story about good kids.


----------



## LPBeier

The doorbell rang and when I opened the door there was no one there -  but there was a box addressed to ME from Japan.  I immediately knew what was in it and where it came from, but what I didn't know was how beautiful it was and how loved it made me feel.  I am the delighted owner of a flower covered bento box!  I am not going to ruin it by mentioning the name, but you know who you are and I love you for my wonderful gift.  It couldn't have come at a better time!


----------



## chopper

Many things make me smile. I spend most of my time with a smile on my face. I try to look at everything in a way where I see the good more than the bad. Since the loss of my mother in December of last year, I have cried more than any other time in my life, and my smile is not around as much as I would like it to be. I know it will get better at some point, but sometimes I beat my self over the fact that I am still crying so much. Reading the things that make everyone smile is fun for me and I smile while reading your stories. Thank you all for that!  This weekend I smiled because my adult son told a story about his childhood illness to friends (where I was also present).  In his story he said wonderful things about me with an understanding I was not aware that he had. He talked about how it was because of his mom that he knew that he would live and would be ok. God bless my "boy" and his life!  He sure did make me proud, and yes he made me smile.


----------



## babetoo

the guy from the electric and gas company was here. he put new faucets thingesy on all my sinks. insulation on front and back doors. taped up the heater and a.c. housing. while he was at it, he fixed lock on my front door and my c.d. player, certainly not his thing, but he was just a nice guy.  i got a new fancy handheld shower head for the main bathroom and new shower head in the other.

he said he was putting in for me a new hot water heater (mine leaks) a new a.c. the new fridge is still in the works. all of it was free. big smile


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> the guy from the electric and gas company was here. he put new faucets thingesy on all my sinks. insulation on front and back doors. taped up the heater and a.c. housing. while he was at it, he fixed lock on my front door and my c.d. player, certainly not his thing, but he was just a nice guy.  i got a new fancy handheld shower head for the main bathroom and new shower head in the other.
> 
> he said he was putting in for me a new hot water heater (mine leaks) a new a.c. the new fridge is still in the works. all of it was free. big smile



I would smile too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yea!  Sounds like a good deal, Babe!


----------



## LPBeier

chopper said:


> Many things make me smile. I spend most of my time with a smile on my face. I try to look at everything in a way where I see the good more than the bad. Since the loss of my mother in December of last year, I have cried more than any other time in my life, and my smile is not around as much as I would like it to be. I know it will get better at some point, but sometimes I beat my self over the fact that I am still crying so much. Reading the things that make everyone smile is fun for me and I smile while reading your stories. Thank you all for that!  This weekend I smiled because my adult son told a story about his childhood illness to friends (where I was also present).  In his story he said wonderful things about me with an understanding I was not aware that he had. He talked about how it was because of his mom that he knew that he would live and would be ok. God bless my "boy" and his life!  He sure did make me proud, and yes he made me smile.



Chopper, that made me smile too!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dawgluver

Me too!


----------



## buckytom

sounds like a super nice guy, babe.

and one more smile here from chopper!

i know a few of us continuously post things about our kids in this thread, but there is no deeper love than for that of your children, and the smiles just flow from it.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got a call from our grandson this afternoon from Paris France. So glad to hear that his new job is going well. He said that a lot of shops close down this month because of vacations but theirs is staying open so they are getting a lot of business. Nice to get some good news for a change.


----------



## babetoo

my babies were here again today, for a couple hours. lots and lots of smiles. and some out right laughter.


----------



## jusnikki

My two cats, pip and bam, who are always acting silly...


----------



## kadesma

Had Olivia here yesterday after her first day of kindergarten. boy did she look cute and was she full of how school was. She had a wonderful time with the kids, loves her teacher and the teachers mom who helps out.  I thnk we have another one who loves school. She dove into her lunch a bologna and cheese sammie with what she calls salad (a lettuce leaf)   chocolate chip cookies and potatoe chips plus carrots. Boy can that kid put it away
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Sounds wonderful kades!  Your babies are sure growing up.

Speaking of babies growing up, last night I taught some basic cake decorating techniques to a group of four 11 year olds who were having a sleep over at our church.  Three of them I knew as literal babies and their two leaders, in their late teens, were in my Sunday school classes.  

I decided instead of writing a lesson plan as I do with my one on one lessons, I would just show some basics and then let them at the pile of 5 dozen cupcakes.  I left my tool kit and supplies (frosting, fondant, sprinkles, etc.) and went back this morning to see the "damage" and collect my stuff.  They cleaned everything up, put it back best they could and had a pile of gorgeous cupcakes to show for it.  

I had an excellent time helping and just watching them work.  With all the stuff going on at home, it was nice to know that DH was helping Dad and I could just relax and enjoy.  The memories of this will be able to bring a smile on my face when needed for a long time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kades and LP, you both made me smile!


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Sounds wonderful kades!  Your babies are sure growing up.
> 
> Speaking of babies growing up, last night I taught some basic cake decorating techniques to a group of four 11 year olds who were having a sleep over at our church.  Three of them I knew as literal babies and their two leaders, in their late teens, were in my Sunday school classes.
> 
> I decided instead of writing a lesson plan as I do with my one on one lessons, I would just show some basics and then let them at the pile of 5 dozen cupcakes.  I left my tool kit and supplies (frosting, fondant, sprinkles, etc.) and went back this morning to see the "damage" and collect my stuff.  They cleaned everything up, put it back best they could and had a pile of gorgeous cupcakes to show for it.
> 
> I had an excellent time helping and just watching them work.  With all the stuff going on at home, it was nice to know that DH was helping Dad and I could just relax and enjoy.  The memories of this will be able to bring a smile on my face when needed for a long time.


What I'd give to have your talent LP it must give you such pleasure to give these kids the chance to bake and be inovative. Just think what the future holds for them. Yes my babies are growing so fast I hate to blink for fear they will be taller than I am
ma


----------



## buckytom

great stories, kads and lp. thanks for the shared smile.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

The sunflowers, they look at me, I say good morning with a smile. The funny thing is I didn't plant them they just appear among the potatoes.Clic on the pic to make them even bigger


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Bolas De Fraile said:
			
		

> The sunflowers, they look at me, I say good morning with a smile. The funny thing is I didn't plant them they just appear among the potatoes.Clic on the pic to make them even bigger<img src="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11784"/>
> 
> <img src="http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11785"/>



Oh, very pretty! The last thing that made me smile was my hubby. No reason in particular, it was just good to come home from work and see him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Bolas De Fraile said:


> The sunflowers, they look at me, I say good morning with a smile. The funny thing is I didn't plant them they just appear among the potatoes.Clic on the pic to make them even biggerView attachment 11784
> 
> View attachment 11785



I just set that as my desktop...this made me smile, Thanks, Bolas.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Dawgluver, Kades and BuckyT.


----------



## buckytom

those sunflowers never stop looking, bolas. doesn't matter if you're cordial. 
it's creepy.

they know when you sleep...


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:
			
		

> those sunflowers never stop looking, bolas. doesn't matter if you're cordial.
> it's creepy.
> 
> they know when you sleep...



They know when you're awake.  They know when you've been bad or good, so be good for goodness' sake.  You better watch out...oops, wrong season.

Beautiful sunflowers, Bolas!


----------



## babetoo

i have my house back. the workman finished up yesterday about five. now i have a.c., quick hot water and a  new fridge. big smiles.


----------



## LPBeier

Babe, you have me smiling!  I am so glad things are working out for you.  You don't need these kind of hassles!


----------



## Dawgluver

Made me smile, too, Babe!  What a pain, but now it's done!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> those sunflowers never stop looking, bolas. doesn't matter if you're cordial.
> it's creepy.
> 
> they know when you sleep...


 
Triffids?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Just got off the phone with Sprout. Got to talk to the Sprour spawn! What a cutey she is, even over the phone!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Just got off the phone with Sprout. Got to talk to the Sprour spawn! What a cutey she is, even over the phone!



Smaller than a Sprout?

Seedling?

The next is just the Germinator?


----------



## chopper

My grandson called. He can't wait to start Kindergarden next week. He is all ready, and he gets to ride a bus!  He can also ride a two wheeler without training wheels now!  I got a video on my phone that said "Look Grammy, no training wheels!". Too cute. Big smile.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> My grandson called. He can't wait to start Kindergarden next week. He is all ready, and he gets to ride a bus!  He can also ride a two wheeler without training wheels now!  I got a video on my phone that said "Look Grammy, no training wheels!". Too cute. Big smile.



Awwww.  Big smile!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> My grandson called. He can't wait to start Kindergarden next week. He is all ready, and he gets to ride a bus!  He can also ride a two wheeler without training wheels now!  I got a video on my phone that said "Look Grammy, no training wheels!". Too cute. Big smile.



This made me smile.


----------



## Dawgluver

Got an email from a kid I worked with during his HS years, big problems, probably one of the toughest cases I have had.  He is now a young adult, and has since gotten his Associates degree, and is now working on his Bachelors degree.  After all the blood, sweat and tears nursing him through  four years of high school, I could not be prouder of him.  Sure made me smile!


----------



## chopper

I'm smiling too!


----------



## chopper

I have another one. Another phone call. A girl I worked with when she was in high school called. She is going to be 32, and happened to run across my phone number. She called to say hi, and to tell me that I was a great mentor for her when she was in high school.  I was smiling-even though o was Aldo feeling old. How can she be 32?!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> I have another one. Another phone call. A girl I worked with when she was in high school called. She is going to be 32, and happened to run across my phone number. She called to say hi, and to tell me that I was a great mentor for her when she was in high school.  I was smiling-even though o was Aldo feeling old. How can she be 32?!



Much smileage, Chopper!  I still get Christmas pics, cards, occasional phone calls, etc. from kids I worked with years ago.  Now some are almost as old as I am!  ( not really, just seems like it).


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

buckytom said:


> those sunflowers never stop looking, bolas. doesn't matter if you're cordial.
> it's creepy.
> 
> they know when you sleep...


 your right Tom, Max peed on one yesterday Bill looks very  Ben was Little Weed was jealous.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I have another one. Another phone call. A girl I worked with when she was in high school called. She is going to be 32, and happened to run across my phone number. She called to say hi, and to tell me that I was a great mentor for her when she was in high school.  I was smiling-even though o was Aldo feeling old. How can she be 32?!



The same way I have a married grandkid.  It's weird how we don't age and they do...


----------



## snickerdoodle

Today was my oldest's first day of kindergarten.  I felt happiness deep in my bones when I picked her up and she said she had a great day   Oh, and I also cried LOL


----------



## babetoo

my oldest great granddaughter came by with her mom yesterday. she wanted to show me her dress, uniform. yesterday was the first day of kindergarten for her. she is a very assured child. so no big deal. she has gone to preschool for couple years. only now she has a desk, which she finds very exciting!! lordy, where does the time go? she and her sis, always make me smile.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Time keeps on slippin, slippin, slippin into the future..............

Steve Miller Band
Fly like an eagle.


----------



## Timothy

I went out to a very popular buffet style restaurant last evening and a "Grandma" and young lad were seated at the next table where I could just hear them and observe them during their meal. 

From the looks of it, I don't know if the Grandmother or the boy were having the best time. Quite often, heads leaned together, talking almost non-stop. Lots of laughing and the youngsters sincere and wide-eyed enthusiasm in explaining his thoughts to his Grandma made me grin from ear to ear many times.

What a wonderful relationship they had! It did my heart good. When I get disgusted with mankind's often nasty dealings with one-another, seeing a few minutes of this type of relationship heals all my anger and frustrations. 

It was a true Norman Rockwell moment.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet, Tim!  Snicker and Babe, kindergarten always seems to be harder on the parents than the child...


----------



## kadesma

Timothy said:


> I went out to a very popular buffet style restaurant last evening and a "Grandma" and young lad were seated at the next table where I could just hear them and observe them during their meal.
> 
> From the looks of it, I don't know if the Grandmother or the boy were having the best time. Quite often, heads leaned together, talking almost non-stop. Lots of laughing and the youngsters sincere and wide-eyed enthusiasm in explaining his thoughts to his Grandma made me grin from ear to ear many times.
> 
> What a wonderful relationship they had! It did my heart good. When I get disgusted with mankind's often nasty dealings with one-another, seeing a few minutes of this type of relationship heals all my anger and frustrations.
> 
> It was a true Norman Rockwell moment.


Tim hold those thoughts. I wish you could see my Cade and I when we are together. He was with me every day when I was so sick and in the hospital. He refused offers for movies, game parties just to sit at my side as I slept and would hold my hand. He is my greatest love and he is so good to me. How do we manage to go without those sweet faces during their days at school. Guess we just remember  LOVE.
kades


----------



## Timothy

kadesma said:


> Tim hold those thoughts. I wish you could see my Cade and I when we are together. He was with me every day when I was so sick and in the hospital. He refused offers for movies, game parties just to sit at my side as I slept and would hold my hand. He is my greatest love and he is so good to me. How do we manage to go without those sweet faces during their days at school. Guess we just remember LOVE.
> kades


 
What a wonderful young person he must be! There is no medicine in the world that can replace love or it's effects on our hearts and minds.

When someone tells me that our world is going to hell, I always tell them that it is most certainly not. It's going to our children who will make it better than we did.


----------



## chopper

snickerdoodle said:
			
		

> Today was my oldest's first day of kindergarten.  I felt happiness deep in my bones when I picked her up and she said she had a great day   Oh, and I also cried LOL



Funny how we feel sad when they are able to go off to school. It is almost a relief when they have a great day. I'm glad she had a good time. It will seem like next week when she is old enough to be graduating from HS, so enjoy it all!!


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> Time keeps on slippin, slippin, slippin into the future..............
> 
> Steve Miller Band
> Fly like an eagle.



I can hear it. It may stick in my head for awhile. There I was in HS listening to it on the 8 track in my brother's olds cutlas 442. ..what great memories.


----------



## chopper

What a beautiful site to see Tim!  My oldest grandson and I are two peas in a pod when it is just the two of us going out and about. Some of the most precious times!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I can hear it. It may stick in my head for awhile. There I was in HS listening to it on the 8 track in my brother's olds cutlas 442. ..what great memories.



What year did you graduate, Chopper?  I am class of '78 and I remember lots of things done to the music of Steve Miller band.


----------



## Timothy

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What year did you graduate, Chopper? I am class of '78 and I remember lots of things done to the music of Steve Miller band.


 
One of the "stations" I've chosen on my Droid in Pandora is "Steve Miller".

True Classics!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Timothy said:


> One of the "stations" I've chosen on my Droid in Pandora is "Steve Miller".
> 
> True Classics!



I was "Underage" when I was listening to Steve Miller.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> What year did you graduate, Chopper?  I am class of '78 and I remember lots of things done to the music of Steve Miller band.



OMG.  We have lots of members right around the same age!  Loved Steve Miller!


----------



## Timothy

Dawgluver said:


> OMG. We have lots of members right around the same age! Loved Steve Miller!


 
I was jammin to Steve Miller starting about 1974. Never got over it.

I'll be 59 in October. I have a brother who is 2 years older and a sister who is 3 years older, so I hit some of the best music years, IMHO. Between us, we spanned a lot of interesting times as young adults.

Of course, anyone, of any time can say that.

I read an excerpt from a historical document one time that was written by a Roman Senator. He was expressing his worry about the "new generation" that his son was in. He went further to say that the wild and new ways of thinking that his sons age group was expressing was radical and contrary to his generations way of thinking.

It seems times will never change in that respect.

My Father would have said Steve Miller's music was "G-D noise, not music"! I can almost hear him now...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

51 in October...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> 51 in October...


I'm older sibling by 2 years and 18 days!


----------



## Shouffle

The last thing that made me smile was deciding what i wanted for breakfast- A freshly picked orange from the tree outside! very sweet!(i'm currently in spain).


----------



## LPBeier

Shouffle said:


> The last thing that made me smile was deciding what i wanted for breakfast- A freshly picked orange from the tree outside! very sweet!(i'm currently in spain).



Yum!  That would make me smile to!  Both the orange and Spain!


----------



## Andy M.

Timothy said:


> ...I read an excerpt from a historical document one time that was written by a Roman Senator. He was expressing his worry about the "new generation" that his son was in. He went further to say that the wild and new ways of thinking that his sons age group was expressing was radical and contrary to his generations way of thinking.
> 
> It seems times will never change in that respect.
> 
> My Father would have said Steve Miller's music was "G-D noise, not music"! I can almost hear him now...



I have to laugh at myself.  I hear myself complaining about today's music and remember my parents' complaining about Bill Haley and the Comets, Elvis and so many others.

I guess it's the way of the world that every generation complains about the next.  Except my generation is actually the best.


----------



## Timothy

Andy M. said:


> I have to laugh at myself. I hear myself complaining about today's music and remember my parents' complaining about Bill Haley and the Comets, Elvis and so many others.
> 
> I guess it's the way of the world that every generation complains about the next. Except my generation is actually the best.


 
OMG, my Father hated music! Any kind of music. When we were teens, I think his hatred for music reached a new high. We wore out that poor 6 foot long record player we had. This thing was a huge piece of furniture. Nothing but a record player and radio in it. It had FM too! At that time, only the best "stereos" had FM. Ha!  Now, a digital radio 1" square, with some headphones, sounds better than that thing did.

He bought the stereo for my Mom so she could listen to Dean Martin. She had every one of his records...."Everybody, loves somebody.....sometimessssssss"


----------



## blissful

When tomato sauce is the same as tomato paste.
When soy sauce is the same as worchestershire sauce.
And why did he kill those vegetables anyways?
Watch this....
Henry's Anytime Chili for One. 



		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.
	




		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.


----------



## Zhizara

That's hilarious, Bliss.  What got me the most was the whole teaspoon of salt.


----------



## blissful

Zhizara said:


> That's hilarious, Bliss. What got me the most was the whole teaspoon of salt.


YES!
And maybe I missed it but what does his brother hitting him in the head with a rock have to do with murdering that onion with the peel on it?


----------



## Timothy

That may well be the worst chili I've ever seen made! I hope that dude is good at something else...Ha!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Andy M. said:


> I have to laugh at myself.  I hear myself complaining about today's music and remember my parents' complaining about Bill Haley and the Comets, Elvis and so many others.
> 
> I guess it's the way of the world that every generation complains about the next.  Except my generation is actually the best.




I feel the same!  When I was a kid it was long hair and bell bottoms, maybe even a Nehru jacket.   Today it's pants on the ground.  Progress!


----------



## Timothy

Aunt Bea said:


> Today it's pants on the ground.


 
I have GOT to tell you about the young man I saw downtown the other day; He had on a pair of shorts, that if worn with the waist of the shorts actually AT the waist, would reach just below the knees.

The bottom of the shorts were just clearing the floor, and I have no idea how he was keeping them from falling off. The waist of the shorts was literally BELOW his butt. He had on a pair of plaid boxer shorts that were entirely visible. 

Sorry to all you young folks out there, but I thought it just looked clownish. I actually laughed when I looked at him. I don't think it was the impression he was looking for. His girlfriend was made up with that heavy Gothic look. Black nails, black eyes, stringy bright red hair and 20 pounds of cheap jewelry above a mini-mini skirt with her undies sticking out.

I felt like the freakin circus had come to town! 

(Now I sound just like my Dad)


----------



## kadesma

Timothy said:


> I have GOT to tell you about the young man I saw downtown the other day; He had on a pair of shorts, that if worn with the waist of the shorts actually AT the waist, would reach just below the knees.
> 
> The bottom of the shorts were just clearing the floor, and I have no idea how he was keeping them from falling off. The waist of the shorts was literally BELOW his butt. He had on a pair of plaid boxer shorts that were entirely visible.
> 
> Sorry to all you young folks out there, but I thought it just looked clownish. I actually laughed when I looked at him. I don't think it was the impression he was looking for. His girlfriend was made up with that heavy Gothic look. Black nails, black eyes, stringy bright red hair and 20 pounds of cheap jewelry above a mini-mini skirt with her undies sticking out.
> 
> I felt like the freakin circus had come to town!
> 
> (Now I sound just like my Dad)


You  sound juat how I feel and want to yell out go fix your cloths you moron. I wonder if these kids realize just how foolish they look. My parents would have lock me in the hose and we'd have had a  big sit down. and I'd never have tried that again. Now days the kids keep  other cloths at school to change into. If they were mine I'd be at that school and Insist something be done NOW!!!!!
kades head up my friend and be proud.


----------



## babetoo

some one buys those clothes and i'm thinking its mom. why would you spend good money on that stuff. goth look requires lots of cosmetics. not cheap. if the kid has a job he may buy it himself. however if he dresses like that, probably can't get a job. so moms need to lay down the law. don't enable this stuff.


----------



## Dawgluver

LOL!  Luckily, in the school setting, we can tell them to pull 'em up.  We also keep a stash of zip ties if they don't have a belt, just run a tie through a couple of belt loops.

Saw a full pair of plaid boxers on a kid last year, his pants waistband was BELOW the boxers, around his thighs!  The crotch of his pants was below his knees!  How he kept them up, I'll never know.


----------



## Zhizara

blissful said:


> YES!
> And maybe I missed it but what does his brother hitting him in the head with a rock have to do with murdering that onion with the peel on it?



I think that was his excuse for being... mentally damaged?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Timothy said:
			
		

> OMG, my Father hated music! Any kind of music. When we were teens, I think his hatred for music reached a new high. We wore out that poor 6 foot long record player we had. This thing was a huge piece of furniture. Nothing but a record player and radio in it. It had FM too! At that time, only the best "stereos" had FM. Ha!  Now, a digital radio 1" square, with some headphones, sounds better than that thing did.
> 
> He bought the stereo for my Mom so she could listen to Dean Martin. She had every one of his records...."Everybody, loves somebody.....sometimessssssss"



I still have an old 6' long stereo. I inherited it from my grandmother when she passed. I need to find the parts to replace some stuff on the circuit board and then it will work again. Little bro blew them when he jury-rigged a connection to the computer so he could listen to more than the fm radio and old records that I have.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Timothy said:
			
		

> I have GOT to tell you about the young man I saw downtown the other day; He had on a pair of shorts, that if worn with the waist of the shorts actually AT the waist, would reach just below the knees.
> 
> The bottom of the shorts were just clearing the floor, and I have no idea how he was keeping them from falling off. The waist of the shorts was literally BELOW his butt. He had on a pair of plaid boxer shorts that were entirely visible.
> 
> Sorry to all you young folks out there, but I thought it just looked clownish. I actually laughed when I looked at him. I don't think it was the impression he was looking for. His girlfriend was made up with that heavy Gothic look. Black nails, black eyes, stringy bright red hair and 20 pounds of cheap jewelry above a mini-mini skirt with her undies sticking out.
> 
> I felt like the freakin circus had come to town!
> 
> (Now I sound just like my Dad)



Ugh, I remember when the pants below the wasteline trend started. I don't mind most looks so long as they aren't trashy or lazy looking. The pants falling down looks lazy to me, the skirts that show the underwear look trashy. 

I can't really say too much about extreme makeup. I used to own (and wear) lime green, ice blue, dark moss green, deep red, silver, and violet lipstick. I had eye shadow and mascara to match. I also used to wear white mascara.


----------



## Timothy

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Ugh, I remember when the pants below the wasteline trend started. I don't mind most looks so long as they aren't trashy or lazy looking. The pants falling down looks lazy to me, the skirts that show the underwear look trashy.
> 
> I can't really say too much about extreme makeup. I used to own (and wear) lime green, ice blue, dark moss green, deep red, silver, and violet lipstick. I had eye shadow and mascara to match. I also used to wear white mascara.


 
When someone wears clothing or makeup that shows class, I don't care how wild it is. In my lifetime, I think I've seen most of what can be done.

When someone wears clothing or makeup that shows no class, I recognize it for what it is; a person with no class who is just trying to draw attention to themselves. To that type of person, even negative attention is better than no attention.

Having class isn't a generational thing. It's something that fits all generations and times. People with no class have been the same type of person since Ug and Mrs. Ug lived at cave street in Dinotown.


----------



## Dawgluver

Those two 11 year old girls from New Zealand, just posted, who want recipes for their cookbook, with proceeds to be given to a charity of their choice!  They want regional dishes from all over the world, with the sender giving the location.


----------



## NotActuallyaHero

Sometimes I smile just because. Although, having a wonderful new daughter probably helps.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> Those two 11 year old girls from New Zealand, just posted, who want recipes for their cookbook, with proceeds to be given to a charity of their choice!  They want regional dishes from all over the world, with the sender giving the location.




I guess I am jaded. 

 When I see things like that I smile and then I picture Peggy in Customer Service from the television commercial. 

 Sorry ladies, no offense intended.


----------



## Timothy

Aunt Bea said:


> I guess I am jaded.
> 
> When I see things like that I smile and then I picture Peggy in Customer Service from the television commercial.
> 
> Sorry ladies, no offense intended.


 
That commercial cracks me up! When that dude says "Hi, my name is Peggy", I lose it every time! What a hoot!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Timothy said:


> That commercial cracks me up! When that dude says "Hi, my name is Peggy", I lose it every time! What a hoot!




Supervisor is genius!

That line cracks me up.  I used to work nights in a two person department.  We took turns being the supervisor to handle irate calls.


----------



## buckytom

we have fun with that too!

whenever someone calls and tells us their clock is off (all clocks in our building are sync'd so all shows go out on time), we ask them if it is a square clock or round clock. all clockfaces are round, really, but some clocks are installed in square boxes or consoles. so we ask, and no matter what their answer is we tell them to call another extension, which happens to be the second line in our shop. lol.

they get really annoyed when the same person answers the second line, "square (or round) clock maintenance!!!"



yes, we're nerds....


----------



## Zhizara

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Ugh, I remember when the pants below the wasteline trend started. I don't mind most looks so long as they aren't trashy or lazy looking. The pants falling down looks lazy to me, the skirts that show the underwear look trashy.
> 
> I can't really say too much about extreme makeup. I used to own (and wear) lime green, ice blue, dark moss green, deep red, silver, and violet lipstick. I had eye shadow and mascara to match. I also used to wear white mascara.



The falling pants gave me a good laugh when I saw a couple of young men walking together with a soda in one hand and holding up their pants with the other.  I had to laugh, they looked so silly.


----------



## Claire

Smile, heck, fall off our barstools laugh.  At our friendly usual Friday get-together, I mentioned a computer glitch I was having registering my husband for a retired military benefit of a pair of glasses a year.  But I referred to them as what we did call them in the military .... "Birth Control Glasses".  I thought my friends would die laughing and I had to explain.  There was a lot of mirth!


----------



## Claire

Timothy said:


> When someone wears clothing or makeup that shows class, I don't care how wild it is. In my lifetime, I think I've seen most of what can be done.
> 
> When someone wears clothing or makeup that shows no class, I recognize it for what it is; a person with no class who is just trying to draw attention to themselves. To that type of person, even negative attention is better than no attention.
> 
> Having class isn't a generational thing. It's something that fits all generations and times. People with no class have been the same type of person since Ug and Mrs. Ug lived at cave street in Dinotown.



I remember once, a couple of decades ago, way before it was common, seeing a young woman in a very conservative Virginia town diner, sporting bright purple hair.  I just turned around and looked at her for a few seconds (not a rude stare), and one of my friends told me not to look at her.  It's rude.  I just laughed and said, well, surely she wants people to look at her!  Otherwise she wouldn't do it.  Of course now someone could come out with any color of hair whatsoever (fluorescent green?) and you wouldn't look twice.


----------



## tinlizzie

What made me smile last night was an incidental benefit that came from being here in DC.  The House Hunters International program on HGTV that many of us watch, in my case just to see what dwellings look like in other places of the world, featured a couple from Washington, DC, relocating to Gaborone, Botswana.  Only two days ago I had Googled Gaborone because one of our DC family, Snip, lives there, and I didn't even know where in Africa it is located.  What a happy coincidence, that I could get a thumbnail picture and brief visit there courtesy a fluff TV program.  Very pretty place, Snip.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm watching Latte' sleep.


----------



## vitauta

pacanis's turtle made out of woven bacon slices and hot dogs, spread out on the grill, trying to get "evenly done".


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> What year did you graduate, Chopper?  I am class of '78 and I remember lots of things done to the music of Steve Miller band.



Well...will you look at that?  A classmate. I am also from the class of 78!


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> 51 in October...



Too funny...I'll be 51 in Sept!


----------



## chopper

Sorry I'm late here, but I have to comment on the boy with the pants below his butt. When I was a boy scout leader, we went on a road trip, and there was a kid with us that thought that it was ok to wear his pants that way. I told him that if he did, that I would pull them down. He did it at the camp fire one night and I did just that. Actually he caught them before they reached his ankles, but he kept his pants where they belonged after that. No more problems for the rest of the trip.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Well...will you look at that?  A classmate. I am also from the class of 78!





chopper said:


> Too funny...I'll be 51 in Sept!



There's a certain, similar attitude  But since you are so much older than I am...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> There's a certain, similar attitude  But since you are so much older than I am...



Lol


----------



## JoAnn L.

My DH gave a birthday party at our house on Saturday for a very dear friend he has known for many years. When he arrived all of the guest (20) men all sang Happy Birthday to him. To hear these guys sing together was so special and so beautiful. These guys are from all walks of life and all ages, they sounded like a choir.


----------



## kadesma

Sunday was so special. We had dinner at my daughters, and I got to sit and just enjoy the kids as they went swimming and used the trampoline. Watching Cade and Carsons dog run and jump into the pool while Ethan and Olivia's Schnauzer ran for  cover was a kick I truly had a wonderful day.
kades


----------



## babetoo

the beautiful smile on my great granddaughter's face when she saw her princess dress. she immediately began to twirl. i had to turn up hem so had her try it on. it fits perfectly, i am so jazzed. makes it worth all the hard work. should finish up by friday.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> the beautiful smile on my great granddaughter's face when she saw her princess dress. she immediately began to twirl. i had to turn up hem so had her try it on. it fits perfectly, i am so jazzed. makes it worth all the hard work. should finish up by friday.



How sweet!  Makes me smile, Babe!


----------



## chopper

Babe, I am smiling too!  I bet that granddaughter of yours is a cutie!  I only have grandSONS!  I would love to have a granddaughter some day. So nice that you sew for her.


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> the beautiful smile on my great granddaughter's face when she saw her princess dress. she immediately began to twirl. i had to turn up hem so had her try it on. it fits perfectly, i am so jazzed. makes it worth all the hard work. should finish up by friday.




Babe, It sounds like she is not the only one that started to twirl!!!!!!!!

Remember the posts in the beginning of this project ?  The uncertainty over being able to work with the fabric, concerns over how to do certain steps,   ripping out stitches, you've come along way, Babe!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!


----------



## babetoo

thank you so much aunt bea. i got the zipper in today. the glue works perfectly. got started on the train. waiting for granddaughter to bring interfacing so i can finish. then the hem and i am done. i have to say i am glad it is almost finished. i am proud of myself and only i know the mistakes that don't show. now onto a top for two year old to wear with tutu for b'day party. don't think i will sew for a while. i have a knitting project i would like to try. right now am coming down with a cold or ? bummer huh? i  have to much to do to be sick.


----------



## Zhizara

Sorry you're not feeling well, Babe.  Get well soon!


----------



## mudbug

a naughty political joke a friend in Memphis emailed to me.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

The birth of my newest neice! Smile? What and inadequate term for the moment. I'm beaming through tears.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The birth of my newest neice! Smile? What and inadequate term for the moment. I'm beaming through tears.



I'm grinning, too!


----------



## Zhizara

Waking up to check DC and finding that Sprout had her baby just made my day!


----------



## Stubbs

Yesterday at the park with my son. He being silly he always makes me laugh.


----------



## babetoo

thinking about the new little girl in the world.


----------



## Vanilla Bean

My neighbor across the hall.  She said hello with the biggest smile.  I know that might not seem like much, but a smile does wonders!  It might be because we are headed into a beautiful week with above-normal temperatures.  It's clear all week, except for Tuesday, when there might me a faint cloud lingering.  I guess this is the first Labor Day weekend that it's been clear and sunny in awhile... well, in this part of WA state.


----------



## Dawgluver

Having the day off tomorrow!  Happy Labor Day, all you laborers!


----------



## jusnikki

A customer came in this morning and said to me, he could mail his payment in and save gas at the same time. But if he did that he wouldn't see my smile. He made my day... .


----------



## kadesma

Went out for breakfast, then took a long slow ride with DH Haven't had this much fun since I came home from the hospital and had to learn to walk and  and do so darn many thing over. I'm feeling wonderful and full of life for the first time in almost a year. Thanks GUYS you've all helped so much.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> Went out for breakfast, then took a long slow ride with DH Haven't had this much fun since I came home from the hospital and had to learn to walk and  and do so darn many thing over. I'm feeling wonderful and full of life for the first time in almost a year. Thanks GUYS you've all helped so much.
> kades



That's wonderful, Kadesma!  Makes me smile!


----------



## kadesma

Dawgluver said:


> That's wonderful, Kadesma!  Makes me smile!


We can smile together that's much more heart warming than smiling alone. Thanks
kades


----------



## LPBeier

My BIL came over for dinner tonight and was helping with the BBQ as DH was running late.  He called in and said that there was a board out of our fence.  I said "not again" and we just placed it back in because we didn't want the food to burn.  When the two of them went out to fix it, it was popped out again.  I heard some teenagers up in the greenbelt beside us and in my mind I was blaming them.  But when DH went out to walk the dogs, they asked if that was our fence and he said yes.  They said "we know who keeps kicking it in, if he comes back do you want us to send him to you."  DH said yes, but when he got back from the walk they told him the Dad had been by to check out the damage and would come by tomorrow to talk to us.

I can't tell you how bad I feel about instantly blaming the teens.  They told DH that they will be on the lookout for us.  And they were sincere.  I actually did hear an older man's voice and a young boy so they must have been looking at the fence.

I am smiling because all young people are not bad and it is very refreshing to see!


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Went out for breakfast, then took a long slow ride with DH Haven't had this much fun since I came home from the hospital and had to learn to walk and  and do so darn many thing over. I'm feeling wonderful and full of life for the first time in almost a year. Thanks GUYS you've all helped so much.
> kades


Oh, now this will have a smile on my face for the rest of the year, Ma!!  I am so happy for you - you have come so far.  Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm thrilled for Kades, happy the fence is fixed for LP and am still grinning over the new baby and Justnikki's nice customer.  But, mostly I'm smiling because Shrek is doing well.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm thrilled for Kades, happy the fence is fixed for LP and am still grinning over the new baby and Justnikki's nice customer.  But, mostly I'm smiling because Shrek is doing well.


The fence isn't fixed (it is propped up) but it looks like we will get the boy to hammer in the loose boards as we are planning to replace it all next year.  I am just glad he is being made accountable for it.

I am so happy Shrek is doing better - that brings a smile to me as well.  As does Justnikki's story!

New smile - my sister's retriever was in a show this weekend and a retrieving competition this weekend.  She had the competition first and got mud all in her fur and feet.  They worked on grooming her all night to get her ready for the show and she ended up coming in second in breed.....to her daughter!


----------



## buckytom

lots of great things to smile about here in this thread.

my added 2 cents would be that we finally got my boy's state tests back from last spring (they were delayed because of a score fixing scam - long story. in first grade? only in new jersey...) and he got advanced placement on all of his subjects! while he needs to work on his reading, his reading comprehension was 100 %, and he got 94% on his overall math skills, scoring 100's in several categories. 35 out of 38 math questions correct.

as she was handing them out, the principal explained the scoring, noting that parents should be happy with overall grades in the 80th percentile, and that 100's were very rare.

woohoo!

now he gets to start taking ap classes a few hours a day. thank god, we'd been having a tough time so far this year with getting him to do homework, and i'd suspected that it was because he was bored.

as a reward, he's going to get his own 12 foot surf casting rod and a new reel, and an overnight bluefishing trip before it gets too cold.

thatsa my boy!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Congrats BuckyTom, it's always nice to see when a kid takes after their Mother


----------



## buckytom

lol, thanks fee. actually, you're right that dw does his homework with him very patiently everyday, making sure he understands the lesson at hand.

i teach him more about life, and how to think about what he's doing at that time and why, but that doesn't help you with tests.


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats, BT and son!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Congrats to your family BT.


----------



## buckytom

thanks pag and dawg.

these were just state tests done last spring to gauge both the child's abilities and the teacher's performance. (don't ask).

i mean, i was amazed the other day when half of my boy's class failed their first test of second grade: writing down their address with proper spelling and punctuation.

omg, many didn't know thier address, and many others didn't capital... umm, Capitalize Correctly. 



that's what happens when immigrants in my town, otherwise fluent in english, use the excuse that they only speak their native language at home so their kids won't lose their "culture". some kids (who were born here) don't learn english until they go to kindergarten.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I could say a few things about state testing but it would need to go into the venting thread and might develop into a rant about that nasty P word. So instead I'll just focus on the effort you and your DW are making to ensure your son is learning what he needs to. Kids learning good things always makes me smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I could say a few things about state testing but it would need to go into the venting thread and might develop into a rant about that nasty P word. So instead I'll just focus on the effort you and your DW are making to ensure your son is learning what he needs to. Kids learning good things always makes me smile.



It was good that BT recognized the sliding grades as boredom.  Nothing worse than a kid not being allowed to live up to their potential.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Very true.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My current playlist. I usually like a wide variety in a playlist but I've been craving the female voice lately.

Songbirds I'm really fealing lately: Melody Gardot, Adele, Bjork, Flyleaf, Fiona Apple, Tori Amos, Anna Nalick, Florence and the Machine, A Fine Frenzy, Joni Mitchell, Loreena McKennitt, Dido, Carol King, Regina Spekter, Colbie Caillet, The Cranberries, Sarah McLauclin, Kerli, The Pierces, Billy Holiday, Feist

I think it's a thing of having just enough angst to be cathartic, just enough bitter sweetness to relate to, just enough happiness to keep me hopeful, just enough energy to keep me from fealing tired, plenty of quirk to keep me from getting bored, a little mystery and whimsy to carry me away, a healthy dose of wisdom through experience and enough beauty to feal at peace.


----------



## buckytom

so, i guessthe dropkick murphy's are out.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lol. They have their time and place. They'll be on my list again sooner or later.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Last weekend we took our 9 year old grandson with us out of town to visit our youngest son and his family. While we were there our 10 year old granddaughter played the piano and our grandson sang along beautifully. Oh my goodness, what a wonderful memory.


----------



## jusnikki

JoAnn L. said:


> Last weekend we took our 9 year old grandson with us out of town to visit our youngest son and his family. While we were there our 10 year old granddaughter played the piano and our grandson sang along beautifully. Oh my goodness, what a wonderful memory.


 

How sweet...


----------



## CWS4322

Last weekend, we added two buff Orpingtons to the flock. These two are still being integrated into the flock. When I went to let them out this morning, they were perched on the side of the canoe (which hangs from the ceiling in the barn). I couldn't help but laugh.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Last weekend, we added two buff Orpingtons to the flock. These two are still being integrated into the flock. When I went to let them out this morning, they were perched on the side of the canoe (which hangs from the ceiling in the barn). I couldn't help but laugh.



Now did you tell your new girls that according to Wiki, they rarely fly?  They sure are pretty.


----------



## CWS4322

Well, they can fly--but not very far. Their names are Agatha and Prudence since they are a British breed. They are still fairly young, so we probably won't see any eggs from them until spring. The barred Plymouth Rocks fly quite well. The RIRs fly low to the ground. But, they can really run fast! And that makes me laugh as well--watching the chickens run.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Now did you tell your new girls that according to Wiki, they rarely fly?  They sure are pretty.




Why would they fly when they have a canoe?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Why would they fly when they have a canoe?


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:
			
		

> Why would they fly when they have a canoe?



Not sure chickens paddle well, Bea.  Are they at home in the water?  

CW, your chicken stories make me smile!  Love the old school names!  Keep 'em coming!


----------



## babetoo

my grand baby, two years old, playing cooking. i give her measuring cups and spoons. also silicone cupcake holders. i give her some water and she just cooks and tastes away.


----------



## Andy M.

I'm beginning to think my 4.5 YO grandson may be developing a liking for cooking!  If so, the cooking gene will have skipped a generation.  

Whenever he is helping SO or me, he keeps saying "I love doing this!", "I love doing this!".  Of course, it may just be he likes to operate power equipment as he was using a hand mixer and a food processor.


----------



## CWS4322

Aunt Bea said:


> Why would they fly when they have a canoe?


I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## tinlizzie

The on-going Chicken Chronicles from CWS.  What a witty group the DCers are.


----------



## CWS4322

I really should have my camera everytime I go to let the chickens out. Because the chickens came before the coop, they've been housed in the barn (it was a cattle barn and is a VERY nice barn). Hence, why they have tractors and a canoe. Well, last week the barred Plymouth Rocks FINALLY started laying. I opened the barn door one morning last week only to be greeted by one of the PRs in the Vari200 (which sits up on top of a Vari700). Cocky Rocky was standing in front of the crate peering in, one of the other PRs was perched on top of the crate, Harriet and Myrtle were clustered close to Rocky, and the other PR was at the back of the crate. All of them were clucking and carrying on, as if to tell Henny (or was it Penny) to "push harder" you can do it! As soon as she was done, they all peered into the crate and then looked back at her. It was so funny to watch them as they coached her on how to lay her first egg...


----------



## tinlizzie

I do hope you've seen the movie Chicken Run.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:
			
		

> I really should have my camera everytime I go to let the chickens out. Because the chickens came before the coop, they've been housed in the barn (it was a cattle barn and is a VERY nice barn). Hence, why they have tractors and a canoe. Well, last week the barred Plymouth Rocks FINALLY started laying. I opened the barn door one morning last week only to be greeted by one of the PRs in the Vari200 (which sits up on top of a Vari700). Cocky Rocky was standing in front of the crate peering in, one of the other PRs was perched on top of the crate, Harriet and Myrtle were clustered close to Rocky, and the other PR was at the back of the crate. All of them were clucking and carrying on, as if to tell Henny (or was it Penny) to "push harder" you can do it! As soon as she was done, they all peered into the crate and then looked back at her. It was so funny to watch them as they coached her on how to lay her first egg...



Aw, sweet!  Lamaze coaches!

What, no ice chips, no breathing exercises?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Patron says "Hi" to his fans.  Bosses phone is on the fritz, so we didn't get any pictures.  

It still makes me feel so good that such a little scrap of dog loves me so much. He is still under 2 pounds and just a scream.  We got his winter coat on him today, he still thinks we are torturing him to make him wear something to keep warm, but it's so cute!!!  I picked a pansy for him today to carry into the office for his Mom, that I wish I had gotten a picture of, the pansy was bigger than his head.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Patron says "Hi" to his fans.  Bosses phone is on the fritz, so we didn't get any pictures.
> 
> It still makes me feel so good that such a little scrap of dog loves me so much. He is still under 2 pounds and just a scream.  We got his winter coat on him today, he still thinks we are torturing him to make him wear something to keep warm, but it's so cute!!!  I picked a pansy for him today to carry into the office for his Mom, that I wish I had gotten a picture of, the pansy was bigger than his head.



"Hi" back to Patron!  As a member of the FOP (Fans of Patron) Club, I am eagerly awaiting more pics!


----------



## kadesma

Love is a little girl in kindergarten who wants to take her in for show and tell. When she asked me I alsost fell off my chair laughing. I told her I'd go let's see how many kids I scare!!!!
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> Love is a little girl in kindergarten who wants to take her in for show and tell. When she asked me I alsost fell off my chair laughing. I told her I'd go let's see how many kids I scare!!!!
> kades



Oh, c'mon, Kades!

That's sweet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How cute...Show & Tell with Grandma.  You might take some cookies!


----------



## Somebunny

Had to smile tonight when I got a video from my daughter featuring my 2 year old granddaughter with a severe case of the giggles.......too cute!


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How cute...Show & Tell with Grandma.  You might take some cookies!


I would but they wont let us bring cookies made at home, they have to come from a store or bakery  but I can do that.
kades


----------



## Aunt Bea

kadesma said:


> I would but they wont let us bring cookies made at home, they have to come from a store or bakery  but I can do that.
> kades




That makes me very sad!


----------



## jusnikki

Aunt Bea said:


> That makes me very sad!


 

Wow, me too. 

That's a shame... The schools here haven't gotten to that yet. They let you know home baked goods are preferred..lol.


----------



## 4meandthem

waking up my 3yr old son with a feather to his nose. I expected it to take more than one try. He freaked!


----------



## Dawgluver

4meandthem said:
			
		

> waking up my 3yr old son with a feather to his nose. I expected it to take more than one try. He freaked!



Quick!  Call Social Services!


----------



## vitauta

u.s. troops are finally leaving iraq for good, and coming home--in time for the holidays....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> u.s. troops are finally leaving iraq for good, and coming home--in time for the holidays....



Yessss!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> I would but they wont let us bring cookies made at home, they have to come from a store or bakery  but I can do that.
> kades




That's horrible!  I remember making them for my brother all the time for his snack days.  It was fun!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> That's horrible!  I remember making them for my brother all the time for his snack days.  It was fun!



They still allow home baked treats here too.  We need to make you a special badge or certificate, Kades, to allow you to bring some of your wonderful goodies to school!


----------



## chopper

I just love this...my 5 year old grandson watched as I went up stairs to take a shower on Sat morning. He looked at his mom and said, "I love Grammy...She's better than Santa Claus!"  I was touched. My daughter-in-law had tears in her eyes when she told me about it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> I just love this...my 5 year old grandson watched as I went up stairs to take a shower on Sat morning. He looked at his mom and said, "I love Grammy...She's better than Santa Claus!"  I was touched. My daughter-in-law had tears in her eyes when she told me about it.



That is fantastic, Chopper!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> I just love this...my 5 year old grandson watched as I went up stairs to take a shower on Sat morning. He looked at his mom and said, "I love Grammy...She's better than Santa Claus!"  I was touched. My daughter-in-law had tears in her eyes when she told me about it.



That's so sweet!


----------



## chopper

So I just talked to a friend and told her about what my grandson said. She said to tell my husband that all he can hope for is to be compared to Mrs Claus or one of the reindeer.


----------



## kadesma

chopper said:


> I just love this...my 5 year old grandson watched as I went up stairs to take a shower on Sat morning. He looked at his mom and said, "I love Grammy...She's better than Santa Claus!"  I was touched. My daughter-in-law had tears in her eyes when she told me about it.


That;s so sweet, Don't you just love those grand kids? I know mine keep me fighting to be healthy and well more than anything else. I love them with all my being as I can tell you do too. Hugs to you grammy.
kades


----------



## tinlizzie

"Better than Santa Claus" - I like that so much more than, "She's the bomb."


----------



## babetoo

my two year old great granddaughter hitting the goodies drawer first thing this a.m. she knows i keep cookies, etc for them in that drawer. so sweet.


----------



## chopper

babetoo said:
			
		

> my two year old great granddaughter hitting the goodies drawer first thing this a.m. she knows i keep cookies, etc for them in that drawer. so sweet.



Babe, I have a cookie jar that the g-kids love to help me fill. I also have a drawer in the kitchen that belongs to them. It has stickers, coloring books, markers, drawing paper, pencils, etc. It is so important to them to feel like they have special things at my house that are just for them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Babe, I have a cookie jar that the g-kids love to help me fill. I also have a drawer in the kitchen that belongs to them. It has stickers, coloring books, markers, drawing paper, pencils, etc. It is so important to them to feel like they have special things at my house that are just for them.



So...I'm not crazy having a special box of things for Patron???

Anyhow, here's Patron meeting his second cousin on his Dad's side.  Her name is Nala and she's the result of a chihuahua and yorkie match.  A playdate that went cutely wrong.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> So...I'm not crazy having a special box of things for Patron???
> 
> Anyhow, here's Patron meeting his second cousin on his Dad's side.  Her name is Nala and she's the result of a chihuahua and yorkie match.  A playdate that went cutely wrong.



I have a sinking feeling as to who is the Alpha...

Major cuteness!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I have a sinking feeling as to who is the Alpha...
> 
> Major cuteness!



Patron was too busy protecting his people from the strange dog.  Nala is just about the most mellow dog I've ever met.  We did have a bit of fun and Nala is so soft and cuddly.

She belongs to one of the women who works in medical records, she lets me "borrow" her for my puppy fix, Patron just happened to be back to work today.


----------



## babetoo

chopper said:


> Babe, I have a cookie jar that the g-kids love to help me fill. I also have a drawer in the kitchen that belongs to them. It has stickers, coloring books, markers, drawing paper, pencils, etc. It is so important to them to feel like they have special things at my house that are just for them.


 

it is very important, i think. i have children's books in a magazine holder in the living room. i have three little chairs or benches. just the right height when they eat at the coffee table (it is washable.)  i often let them help frost cupcakes. aubrey is a sprinkle queen. lilly, not so much, she just eats the frosting. i also have art stuff and measuring cups, etc. in special place. lilly is really good at cooking water. i save all those free address stickers . lilly likes to stick them on paper. i just love these babies. always have been a kid person.


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> it is very important, i think. i have children's books in a magazine holder in the living room. i have three little chairs or benches. just the right height when they eat at the coffee table (it is washable.)  i often let them help frost cupcakes. aubrey is a sprinkle queen. lilly, not so much, she just eats the frosting. i also have art stuff and measuring cups, etc. in special place. lilly is really good at cooking water. i save all those free address stickers . lilly likes to stick them on paper. i just love these babies. always have been a kid person.


I bet those kids adore you babe. How wonderful for them to have you in their lives.
kades


----------



## kadesma

This is rather morbid I was told but doing this for my babies makes my day and makes me smile. I ordered and got 2 books for the kids to share with their sibs both books provide me with a way to record my voice for them. One of them had said Ma what do we do to remember your voice when you can't talk to us anymore. Sooo good ol Ma bought these books and will give them to the kids at Christmas.
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> This is rather morbid I was told but doing this for my babies makes my day and makes me smile. I ordered and got 2 books for the kids to share with their sibs both books provide me with a way to record my voice for them. One of them had said Ma what do we do to remember your voice when you can't talk to us anymore. Sooo good ol Ma bought these books and will give them to the kids at Christmas.
> kades



I think that's sweet, Kades!  I tried to get my mom to do the same for my niece.  What a neat gift!


----------



## chopper

I love that Kades. I wish I had a children's book with my mom's voice on it. What a wonderful gift for them. Now when you are not home they can listen to your voice!


----------



## kadesma

Dawgluver said:


> I think that's sweet, Kades!  I tried to get my mom to do the same for my niece.  What a neat gift!


Thanks friend that means a lot to me and I hope my babies some day. Hope your mom does this for your niece kids do get the message.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I want a book with Ma's voice, too!


----------



## kadesma

chopper said:


> I love that Kades. I wish I had a children's book with my mom's voice on it. What a wonderful gift for them. Now when you are not home they can listen to your voice!


That's my idea the kids are worried about as it is we've been through so much these past several years.This I'm hoping will calm their fears some.
kades


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I want a book with Ma's voice, too!


Let's see what we can get the old boy in the red suit to do.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Let's see what we can get the old boy in the red suit to do.
> kades


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Nigella Lawson shaking cocktails.


----------



## babetoo

my twenty year old granddaughter stopped by to see me today. she was on the way to visit her boy friend. sucb a pretty girl. i raised her til she was five. she has a special place in my heart. her name is morgan elizabeth, isn't that a lovely name?


----------



## Effington




----------



## vitauta

you must walk around, just smiling all the time, effington....


----------



## Effington

vitauta said:


> you must walk around, just smiling all the time, effington....



I try to


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I watched an old rerun of "Hazel."  I love that show and always makes me laugh.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Roland arriving at the house. I haven't stopped smiling since.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Roland arriving at the house. I haven't stopped smiling since.



So happy Roland came home for Thanksgiving!


----------



## Vanilla Bean

The most recent thing that made me smile is that I talked to my Grandma.


----------



## TATTRAT

I smiled at the way the kids had no concern to the impending doom they had started, lol

FAMILY HOME DESTROYED BY AVALANCHE - CHILDREN TO BLAME - YouTube

Good. Lord.


----------



## Katie H

Um, let me see.  Two of our granddaughters (really Glenn's) were here for Thanksgiving dinner, etc.

In one of the bedrooms I have an old camel back trunk that I've filled with "dress-up" stuff.  There are goofy sequined shoes, clear "glass" slippers, sequined gowns, feather boas, rhinestone tiaras, rhinestone shoulder-sweep earrings, fur wraps, other things too numbered to mention but, suffice it to say, all those glamorous things any little girl would dream to immerse herself in to transform herself into the most awesome "star."

The thing that made me smile was the two of them coming down the hall totally decked out in sequined gowns, fur wraps, sequined shoes and rhinestone tiaras and holding the two small wine glasses I purchased for their dinner, filled with sparkling white grape juice.  They strutted and swirled like true divas.

They were truly in the styulin' mode.  Everyone got a huge laugh, as well as a super "awwwwwwww!"

Darn!  To be 8-years-old again!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Um, let me see.  Two of our granddaughters (really Glenn's) were here for Thanksgiving dinner, etc.
> 
> In one of the bedrooms I have an old camel back trunk that I've filled with "dress-up" stuff.  There are goofy sequined shoes, clear "glass" slippers, sequined gowns, feather boas, rhinestone tiaras, rhinestone shoulder-sweep earrings, fur wraps, other things too numbered to mention but, suffice it to say, all those glamorous things any little girl would dream to immerse herself in to transform herself into the most awesome "star."
> 
> The thing that made me smile was the two of them coming down the hall totally decked out in sequined gowns, fur wraps, sequined shoes and rhinestone tiaras and holding the two small wine glasses I purchased for their dinner, filled with sparkling white grape juice.  They strutted and swirled like true divas.
> 
> They were truly in the styulin' mode.  Everyone got a huge laugh, as well as a super "awwwwwwww!"
> 
> Darn!  To be 8-years-old again!!!!!



I wish I was 8 and visiting your house.!!!  Bet they were just in heaven playing in the chest.


----------



## Timothy

Went to dinner at TGIFriday last evening and across from me was a lady of about 50 with a little girl of about 5.

The little girl was an almost exact replica of Shirley Temple, and though I couldn't hear what was said between her and the lady, the expressions on the little girls face and her body language were just precious!

What a sweetie! She looked like a walking, talking baby doll.

It made my heart feel good to see such a well mannered child who was such a precious little thing! 

Something upset her and she began to cry. Her little face all scrunched up and tears just flowing! It made my heart break!

I'm just an old softie. Kids have always been able to twist me around their fingers. Ya gotta watch what you say around kids though. they hear everything and will repeat anything you say.

About TGIFriday's....too much cost for pretty plain food. I had a Ribeye with mashed taters and broccoli and one Margarita. $26.

$32 with tip. That's a little steep in my book.


----------



## babetoo

watching my four great granddaughters in their fancy dresses at play. they have their pecking order and it makes me smile to watch it at work. my granddaughter is a very talented singer. they all sat under a tree and she led them in song. she is the music director at her church. she also teaches at the church school. they were all so into it, big smile for me.


----------



## Somebunny

Oh Babe!  Just picturing your granddaughter with 4 Cherubic faces perched around her all in song made me smile and truth be told brought a tear to my eye as well! How special for you to be able to witness that.  I'm glad you had a lovely family day.  ( who cares what the food tasted like) it's the company that counts.


----------



## TATTRAT

Got to see my favorite cousin, we kinda grew up together and spent a LOT of summers getting in trouble, he is now married and has a third child on the way, hadn't seen him in three years so catching up was awesome. The kids make me wish I was still able to have kids, but am very lucky to have such awesome little ones to have "on loan", but time with Dave and Jen FAR surpassed any of the great deals anyone got on Black Friday.


----------



## dhschulz

The last thing that made me smile, first off getting to see my grandmother for Thanksgiving, but also cooking my first Thanksgiving dinner by myself and having everything come out edible!  Now what's making me smile is the britcom PhoneShop.  The British may have started alot that us Americans improved on, but we invented sitcoms and imho they have us beaten on those.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got a phone call from my youngest nephew, JP, he's in Jr. High (Middle School).  He was arguing with his Mom about how much I knew.  My sister was trying to tell him that I don't remember much of my Jr. High Spanish (that was a long time ago) and he was insisting on calling me because, get this, "Aunt Fiona knows _EVERYTHING_!!!!"  

We walked through using Google to translate the phrase he was trying to learn and he finally got the phrase, without me remembering much, if any, Spanish.  As he was hanging up I heard, "See Mom, I told you she would know, she's _SMART_!"

I'm still laughing, now to call my sister and apologize for ruining her kid.


----------



## Dawgluver

What makes you REALLY cool is that NOTHING impresses a middle school kid!  Cudos!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> What makes you REALLY cool is that NOTHING impresses a middle school kid!  Cudos!



LOL!  His Mom could have said the exact same thing I did, but he doesn't believe her.  I get calls when he is sick and just to chat.  I'm his favorite phone buddy. And he is still cuddly and sweet, even though he tries to act tough.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> LOL!  His Mom could have said the exact same thing I did, but he doesn't believe her.  I get calls when he is sick and just to chat.  I'm his favorite phony buddy. And he is still cuddly and sweet, even though he tries to act tough.



I love middle school kids!


----------



## babetoo

watching my Aubrey singing her little heart out at the Christmas concert of her school. it was held in the town art center downtown. lovely theater. she was right in the front row of 400 kids. she is so into everything she does. make me smile and tear up just a bit. it is a blessing to live long enough to see great grandkids. precious.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

My baconlube arrived by fedex


----------



## Zereh

^^ hehe Bolas



Katie H said:


> Um, let me see.  Two of our granddaughters (really Glenn's) were here for Thanksgiving dinner, etc.
> 
> In one of the bedrooms I have an old camel back trunk that I've filled with "dress-up" stuff.  There are goofy sequined shoes, clear "glass" slippers, sequined gowns, feather boas, rhinestone tiaras, rhinestone shoulder-sweep earrings, fur wraps, other things too numbered to mention but, suffice it to say, all those glamorous things any little girl would dream to immerse herself in to transform herself into the most awesome "star."
> 
> The thing that made me smile was the two of them coming down the hall totally decked out in sequined gowns, fur wraps, sequined shoes and rhinestone tiaras and holding the two small wine glasses I purchased for their dinner, filled with sparkling white grape juice.  They strutted and swirled like true divas.
> 
> They were truly in the styulin' mode.  Everyone got a huge laugh, as well as a super "awwwwwwww!"
> 
> Darn!  To be 8-years-old again!!!!!



oooh wow My Grandma did the same for us and we had hours and hours of fun playing dress up. What a great memory you evoked! And what a wonderful thing for you to do for your grandbabies. <3


----------



## PrincessFiona60

babetoo said:


> watching my Aubrey singing her little heart out at the Christmas concert of her school. it was held in the town art center downtown. lovely theater. she was right in the front row of 400 kids. she is so into everything she does. make me smile and tear up just a bit. it is a blessing to live long enough to see great grandkids. precious.



Seeing as those Great-Grandkids are what you spent your entire life to acheive...I'd say you did a fantastic job of your life's work!


----------



## LPBeier

I woke up feeling pretty rotten - pain levels are high, breathing a little laboured, my 3 day headache decided to start number 4 and food still isn't tasting like it should - it is still an effort to get nourishment into me.

First smile was that DH, for the second time in less than a week, left me a light but nourishing breakfast in my bento box.

Second smile was that a problem was solved regarding Dad's care Thursday morning when I will be gone early and he is going to his senior's program.  His worker has to come an hour late so will be there to get him in his coat and settled into the wheelchair.  I was going to phone and see if this could be arranged and it happened on it's own!

My biggest smile came a few minutes ago when a good friend of ours called up and said he wanted to deliver something.  I am seeing his wife tonight, but he insisted he wanted to do this himself.  This family is very special to us.  Anyway, he brought a brown paper wrapped package that I knew in an instant was a book.  Then, before I opened it he said he wrote it!  What an encouragement.  This man has so much on his heart and yet he kept apologizing that it wasn't well written or edited.  I said that didn't matter.  I can't wait to read it.  I know I will it will lift my spirits.  And it is such an encouragement to see our friend stepping out of his comfort zone.


----------



## Timothy

LPBeier said:


> I woke up feeling pretty rotten - pain levels are high, breathing a little laboured, my 3 day headache decided to start number 4 and food still isn't tasting like it should - it is still an effort to get nourishment into me.
> 
> First smile was that DH, for the second time in less than a week, left me a light but nourishing breakfast in my bento box.
> 
> Second smile was that a problem was solved regarding Dad's care Thursday morning when I will be gone early and he is going to his senior's program. His worker has to come an hour late so will be there to get him in his coat and settled into the wheelchair. I was going to phone and see if this could be arranged and it happened on it's own!
> 
> My biggest smile came a few minutes ago when a good friend of ours called up and said he wanted to deliver something. I am seeing his wife tonight, but he insisted he wanted to do this himself. This family is very special to us. Anyway, he brought a brown paper wrapped package that I knew in an instant was a book. Then, before I opened it he said he wrote it! What an encouragement. This man has so much on his heart and yet he kept apologizing that it wasn't well written or edited. I said that didn't matter. I can't wait to read it. I know I will it will lift my spirits. And it is such an encouragement to see our friend stepping out of his comfort zone.


 
I'm sorry to hear that you're feeling so poorly. Perhaps once you're up and around, you'll start feeling better! I hope so.

A nice hot cup of broth sometimes makes my body feel better when I have aches and pains.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Timothy!

I guess I should have added that these smiles turned my day around pretty fast!  

Thanks for the tip on the broth.  I can only handle vegetable broth right now - NOTHING to do with meat or poultry.


----------



## babetoo

yesterday, aubrey , my five year old. great granddaughter , and i made cinnamon rolls. watching her frost them all by her self, gave me a smile. then we ate them all. lol


----------



## LPBeier

babetoo said:


> yesterday, aubrey , my five year old. great granddaughter , and i made cinnamon rolls. watching her frost them all by her self, gave me a smile. then we ate them all. lol



The way you love your ggd's and the enjoyment you get from them and doing things with/for them always brings a smile to me, Babe!


----------



## NAchef

Bolas De Fraile said:


> My baconlube arrived by fedex


 
hahaha  Nice!! ^^^ This is the last thing that made me smile!! ^^^


----------



## Somebunny

The last thing that made me smile was reading a text from my daughter a few minutes ago regarding how my two year old granddaughter has asked for "Nana" every day since I came home from there last Saturday!  Especially made me smile because she just began calling me Nana while I was there this time (it's a new name for both of us).


----------



## kadesma

Somebunny said:


> The last thing that made me smile was reading a text from my daughter a few minutes ago regarding how my two year old granddaughter has asked for "Nana" every day since I came home from there last Saturday!  Especially made me smile because she just began calling me Nana while I was there this time (it's a new name for both of us).


Don't grand kids have a special way of wrapping us around their fingers?
kades


----------



## kadesma

This made me smile big and bigger. Doctor told me  I could remove my cast and type whooooopie.
kades


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> This made me smile big and bigger. Doctor told me  I could remove my cast and type whooooopie.
> kades



w00t!


----------



## vitauta

NAchef said:


> hahaha  Nice!! ^^^ This is the last thing that made me smile!! ^^^




what does ^^^ mean?


----------



## Vanilla Bean

I was watching an old "Leave It To Beaver" episode early this morning. That made me smile. Please. don't hold that against me. The show was before my time, but my mom always watched reruns, and I got hooked on it. It's much better than the junk they have on now.


----------



## babetoo

my twenty year old granddaughter and her boyfriend came by last night. she had a load of laundry to do. i made us a quick dinner, ca. roast beef sandwich. it makes me smile to know she is comfortable doing these things with me. i took care of her till she was five years old. tight bond.


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:
			
		

> what does ^^^ mean?



The post ahead of you.  It means look up!


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> This made me smile big and bigger. Doctor told me  I could remove my cast and type whooooopie.
> kades



Yeah!  You go Girl!  Makes me smile too, Kades!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> This made me smile big and bigger. Doctor told me  I could remove my cast and type whooooopie.
> kades



Big smile here, too!


----------



## Timothy

I just got an email with this pic in it:

Big smile!

Cross species love just makes me feel good!


----------



## Dawgluver

Timothy said:
			
		

> I just got an email with this pic in it:
> 
> Big smile!
> 
> Cross species love just makes me feel good!



So cute!


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> This made me smile big and bigger. Doctor told me  I could remove my cast and type whooooopie.
> kades


Wow, Ma, that's worth a ton of smiles!


----------



## Zhizara

vitauta said:


> what does ^^^ mean?



Pointing to the post above.  This sometimes backfires if someone else is posting at the same time, and it ends up pointing to another post.


----------



## Timothy

Zhizara said:


> Pointing to the post above. This sometimes backfires if someone else is posting at the same time, and it ends up pointing to another post.


 
For those who have their post display order showing the most recent posts first, the ^^^^^ thing doesn't mean anything. The prior post is at the bottom not the top.


----------



## jusnikki

This actually made me laugh first then smile, lol.

Yesterday a guy come in that I use to work with years ago, seems like eons, lol. But it was at a packing plant for staples. He told me how everytime I use to walk in how all the machanices use to stop what they were doing and look at me. And he said I would walk down that aisle like, "yeah I know yall looking at me", LOLOLL. I killed myself laughing. Cause yeah I had it going on then, and now too, just a little extra, LOL. I lied and said I didn't even notice but I did...

I really wasn't all into myself or anything, I just loved the attention. I had forgotten about that. Different mindset, different attitude...lol.


----------



## tinlizzie

Timothy said:


> I just got an email with this pic in it:
> 
> Big smile!
> 
> Cross species love just makes me feel good!


 
Love the picture, but at first glance it looked like a huge alien 3-fingered hand had the deer by the neck.


----------



## LPBeier

I was very sore this morning and Violet (our border collie-boxer) wanted to play in the worst way.  I was feeling so bad that I couldn't get down on the floor and play.  I went into the bedroom for something and in walks Violet with her latest toy (a long legged pink pig) wrapped around her mouth, and the silliest look on her face.  I wish I could have taken a picture, but she would move if I did.  

Who says dogs are dumb and can't sense what people need?  Violet and Joie are constant suppliers of smiles.


----------



## Barbara L

Prince Charming waking me from a [pretend] nap! Of course my Prince Charming was an adorable wet-mouthed 2-year-old!


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was helping my 9 year old grandson Josh clean out his school folder before he left for school this morning when I found a certificate with his picture on it. I knew that he had been made student of the month but I had not seen this paper. On top it said LEADER OF THE MONTH. Underneath it said " Josh's teacher can tell that he is listening to her and to speakers when they are talking because of his body language. He is attending with eyes, ears and head. If he is confused, he always asks questions. He did just that during a math lesson. He asked for some help after the teacher taught the lesson. After he finished his work he then understood so well he offered to help others."
 With everything this little guy has been through, he is so special and I am very proud of him.


----------



## babetoo

got my picture yesterday of my four great granddaughters christmas with santa. only one is screaming bloody murder. she is wearing same dress her cousin was last year. cousin was in the same screaming mode. priceless.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> got my picture yesterday of my four great granddaughters christmas with santa. only one is screaming bloody murder. she is wearing same dress her cousin was last year. cousin was in the same screaming mode. priceless.



Is it an itchy dress?


----------



## vitauta

the secret santa clauses who are anonymously paying up some of the christmas layaway purchases of folks at places like kmart.   (our local kmart has received $15,000 in such santa donations)


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> the secret santa clauses who are anonymously paying up some of the christmas layaway purchases of folks at places like kmart.   (our local kmart has received $15,000 in such santa donations)


Oh my! that is totally awesome!

I am smiling already and I haven't even done my secret Santa bit yet.  I am waiting for Dad to settle in bed before I make my move.

I mentioned in the summer that I was in shock because my upstairs neighbour had a heart attack and died three days after telling me he felt the best he had for months.  I had an unfortunate birds eye view of all the emergency vehicles and finally the coroner.  His young nephew lived with him and was there when it happened.  He is a very nice young man who has been through a lot.  The family arranged it so he can stay in the suite and his Uncle willed him his car.  He has been driving around with a very ratty Canucks flag and just recently took it off.  I have several and have wrapped one up in Christmas paper, a bow and no card.  

I have a key to the upstairs entrance so I am going to sneak up and place the package by his door so he gets it when he gets home from work, around midnight.  I am not telling anyone, even Dad or DH, so there is no chance my identity can be traced.


----------



## babetoo

taxlady said:


> Is it an itchy dress?


 
could be!!


----------



## LPBeier

My deed is done!  I would love to be a fly on the wall of the hallway when he finds it .  But I really want to remain totally anonymous.  It is so much more fun!

Oh yeah, for those who don't know, the Canucks are our hockey team and like me, this young man is an avid fan!  We shared tears and cheers during the play-offs last year!


----------



## vitauta

LPBeier said:


> My deed is done!  I would love to be a fly on the wall of the hallway when he finds it .  But I really want to remain totally anonymous.  It is so much more fun!
> 
> Oh yeah, for those who don't know, the Canucks are our hockey team and like me, this young man is an avid fan!  We shared tears and cheers during the play-offs last year!




what fun!  a nice thought, nice gift.  maybe your young man will figure out this santa mystery.  if he guesses it will you confess?


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> what fun!  a nice thought, nice gift.  maybe your young man will figure out this santa mystery.  if he guesses it will you confess?


If he does, yes I will confess, but I am not leaving any hints


----------



## Aunt Bea

babetoo said:


> got my picture yesterday of my four great granddaughters christmas with santa. only one is screaming bloody murder. she is wearing same dress her cousin was last year. cousin was in the same screaming mode. priceless.




Maybe you should tell Stephen King about that dress babe!


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:
			
		

> Is it an itchy dress?



Lol Taxlady!  My bet is it was the "two year old" screaming and it was Santa that was "itchy"!  My two year old Granddaughter had the same reaction to Santa this year, so did a co-workers two year-old. He just scares the stuffing out of them!


----------



## Timothy

Somebunny said:


> Lol Taxlady! My bet is it was the "two year old" screaming and it was Santa that was "itchy"! My two year old Granddaughter had the same reaction to Santa this year, so did a co-workers two year-old. He just scares the stuffing out of them!


 
You know, this might sound odd, but I distinctly remember the Mall, Santa, Lap thing I had as a small child.

It scared the hell outta me! They put me on the lap of this big fat guy with bad breath, a face as red as a beet, and he started shouting HO-HO-HO directly into my ear from 6 inches away while bouncing me on his bony knees. Felt like someone poking me in the butt with a stick. I screamed until my Mom got me the heck back off this insane looking guys knee and then some!

Mom's, it may not be quite as fun as it looks like from where you stand. 

It was like dead man's breath; Stale Coffee, stale cigarettes, and somehow, like poop. 

One of the scariest moments in my young life!


----------



## Rocklobster

I always hated cell phones, and swore I would never get one, but since my separation I got one to keep in contact with my daughter at all times, seeing as I don't live with her anymore. 
Anyway, last night she was heading to Southern Ontario to spend xmas with her mother's big family and we ended up playing eye spy over the cell phones while she was en route in the truck. We had some great laughs(lol's), and it felt good hang out with her, even though she was a couple of hundred miles away heading the other direction at 65 miles an hour...


----------



## LPBeier

Timothy said:


> One of the scariest moments in my young life!


Hmmm, I don't feel so deprived anymore that I never got a picture taken with Santa! 

My friend's young boys got their first picture together with Santa and I have a copy of it.  The eight year old looks totally bored ("do I HAVE to do this?") and the five year old looks like he is ready to bolt the second the flash went off.....and he did, right into Mom's arms!

Oh, my neighbour's car is gone so I know he got the gift!  I know he will suspect me, but I am not actually supposed to have a key to the upstairs so he would wonder how I got there.  I was given one on the condition I didn't tell anyone so that I could practice my stair walking....our townhouse is all ground level.


----------



## Katie H

No one smiling today?

I'm smiling.  Or I was just before I went to bed last night.

Glenn finished brushing his teeth and had already gone into the bedroom to get into bed.  I followed to brush my teeth and....

There, on the big mirror above our sinks, was a sweet Valentine message written with a bar of soap.  I loved it and I'm still smiling.  I'm not going to erase it until tomorrow so I can enjoy it for another full day.  I'm still smiling.


----------



## taxlady

That's so sweet Katie. It put a smile on my face too.


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, thanks for sharing and for bring this thread back from the deep!  Glenn's "superhero power" is definitely romance! 

I had a lovely day with DH yesterday.  Instead of going to the lake as planned, we went more local to one of the many seaside communities out here.  We took the pups with us and went to an off leash park along the water.  We picked up lattes to keep us warm and watched as Violet and Joie had a great time.  Violet went to the water's edge with the "big dogs" and got feet and head wet, while Joie lost himself in a sea of small black and white dogs - there must have been half a dozen of them all different but similar and all together.  Everyone was chuckling at it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek made me smile...just being Shrek.


----------



## Claire

We, too, had a nice Valentine's Day.  I did my normal morning thing (on Tuesdays that means walking down to Zumba), came home, showered, and we went to lunch at our favorite sushi bar to visit with our favorite Chinese family (OK, OK, yes, I know and don't ask me why a Chinese family runs a Japanese restaurant, but they do).  They'd just returned from a trip home to visit family for lunar new year.  So we sat and chatted.  There were a couple of toddlers there (children of the family) and I gave them each a dollar for a happy new year present, and everyone was delighted.  then walked to the other end of the street (a half mile or so) to buy some cheese, then back to visit with our favorite publican before heading up the hill to home.  Spent the evening with a bottle of bubbly and cheese and bread in front of the fire.  Nice, all around.


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek made me smile...just being Shrek.




...and i'll bet shrek gets belly fulls of yuks from pf just being pf, too....


----------



## Zhizara

*Serendipidous Surprise*

Before I left to go shopping yesterday, I cleaned out my pocketbook and removed my stash of Sudoku puzzles that were getting ratty.

When I got back from shopping, I checked my mail and found that my Step-Mom had sent me a little package.

Believe it or not, it's a battery operated Sudoku game with a neat carrying case.  

Talk about timing!  I've got a big smile from the gift, and from the note that says everyone there is doing well.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This cartoon:


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> This cartoon:



Cute.


----------



## LPBeier

My smile came today seeing my 60 pound border collie/boxer curl up beside my father on his small hospital bed without waking him or crowding him in any way.  They slept peacefully for about 45 minutes when he woke up.  He wasn't startled at all to see her there and had tears in his eyes.  

One of the nurses asked if she could put Violet on the payroll to comfort other patients!  I told her she is a one man dog!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching Shrek trying to pick up Latté and give her some loving.  She had all 4 legs and tail stuck out straight and looking at me with "SAVE me" on her face.


----------



## tinlizzie

I just found a praying mantis on a zinnia in the front yard.  First one I've seen down here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh!  Yesterday...walking out of work I smelled skunk!  Spring is near.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*Smiling Keeps The Doctor Away*

Truly Pleasant Question ... 

The question !

Kind regards.
Margi C.


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh!  Yesterday...walking out of work I smelled skunk!  Spring is near.



that should be listed as an example of optimism in the dictionary. 

my smile today comes once again from my sprog.

i've obviously taken him out to dinner too many times. we were playing together, and when we took a cartoon break he gave me a dollar and said it was a tip for being an excellent dad. lol.

i'm going to save that dollar for the rest of my life.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching Shrek trying to pick up Latté and give her some loving. She had all 4 legs and tail stuck out straight and looking at me with "SAVE me" on her face.


 
 Don't start! My neighbor is going to think I am ready for the looney bin.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> that should be listed as an example of optimism in the dictionary.
> 
> my smile today comes once again from my sprog.
> 
> i've obviously taken him out to dinner too many times. we were playing together, and when we took a cartoon break he gave me a dollar and said it was a tip for being an excellent dad. lol.
> 
> i'm going to save that dollar for the rest of my life.


 
That is priceless!!


----------



## Addie

PFs post about Latte' and Shrek.

Before that, Teddy Bear. My son had been putting him through his paces. When it came to 'show me your paw', he got confused and sat. When he finally got it right, my son said "Good Boy." An hour later when he told him to get up on the stool so he could put his leash on, he put out first one paw then the other. He finally got up on the stool and my son again said "Good Boy. Again he went through the paw routine. That dog has a one track mind.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> that should be listed as an example of optimism in the dictionary.
> 
> my smile today comes once again from my sprog.
> 
> i've obviously taken him out to dinner too many times. we were playing together, and when we took a cartoon break he gave me a dollar and said it was a tip for being an excellent dad. lol.
> 
> i'm going to save that dollar for the rest of my life.



Thanks, Bucky!  I only like the smell if it is faint...when it gets too close, I hightail it away!

Your smile and your boy made me smile and go, "Dawwwwww!" You can frame that along with what he said and show it to him when he's 16...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks, Bucky!  I only like the smell if it is faint...when it gets too close, I hightail it away!
> 
> Your smile and your boy made me smile and go, "Dawwwwww!" You can frame that along with what he said and show it to him when he's 16...



Now that cracked me up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Now that cracked me up.



That's because we understand 16 year old boys...


----------



## Rocklobster

I just phoned my daughter and tried to impersonate a telemarketer. She knew right off that it was me, but I kept it up anyway. Which became so pathetic that it had us both laughing our heads off.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> I just phoned my daughter and tried to impersonate a telemarketer. She knew right off that it was me, but I kept it up anyway. Which became so pathetic that it had us both laughing our heads off.



I once sent an Invitation to my Mother for my Bris...she figured it out when she asked my Dad what was an appropriate gift for a Bris...  He enjoyed the laugh, too.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I once sent an Invitation to my Mother for my Bris...she figured it out when she asked my Dad what was an appropriate gift for a Bris... He enjoyed the laugh, too.


 
No wonder we enjoy each other. We bot have an evil twin named *Evilynne!  *


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> No wonder we enjoy each other. We bot have an evil twin named *Evilynne!  *



My poor Mother has the toughest time with me...it's her fault, she raised me.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My poor Mother has the toughest time with me...it's her fault, she raised me.


 
I grew up with bright red hair. It was my mother's fault also. I used to throw a temper tantrum every morning getting ready for school. I hated having red hair. She married a red head.


----------



## tinlizzie

I smiled as I watched the mockingbird actually use the birdbath for his bath.  What's that song about dirty birds walking south?  Oh, Tennessee Birdwalk, I think.  Oh boy.  I needed another ear worm.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was sitting at my computer at work when I heard our Admissions director calling for Buster, her Australian Shepard.  He was politely sitting behind me, waiting for me to notice him...he got double treats and I got big smiles.


----------



## Addie

A phone call I just got a few minutes ago. The cake was a big hit and a total surprise. He is still in shock. Can't figure why would someone he doesn't even know or ever met, would bake him a cake and the deliver it without even knocking on his hotel door. So the surprise worked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> A phone call I just got a few minutes ago. The cake was a big hit and a total surprise. He is still in shock. Can't figure why would someone he doesn't even know or ever met, would bake him a cake and the deliver it without even knocking on his hotel door. So the surprise worked.



Yea!!!!!   I'm so glad it was a hit!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yea!!!!! I'm so glad it was a hit!


 
My girlfriend said that he just went on and on. When she told him that knowing his wife  was a diabetic, and that I didn't put the full amount of sugar in the frosting knowing this, he relayed that to his wife and she went for her third piece.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was sitting at my computer at work when I heard our Admissions director calling for Buster, her Australian Shepard.  He was politely sitting behind me, waiting for me to notice him...he got double treats and I got big smiles.



Dogs are the best for smiles!

We were watching a movie tonight and Violet was curled up on one end of the couch, then DH, then Joie then me.  They both looked so peaceful and content I couldn't help but smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Dogs are the best for smiles!
> 
> We were watching a movie tonight and Violet was curled up on one end of the couch, then DH, then Joie then me.  They both looked so peaceful and content I couldn't help but smile.



Buster is so sweet and very laid back.  Bernice doesn't worry when he wanders off, she knows he makes it to where the treats are.  He's only 3 months old and is so good.  His eyes are khaki colored, a bit unsettling at first!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Got to play outside with the 2 y/o nephew. Usually the bigger kids are out there too and he spends a lot of tine dodging them or getting run over. He had the yard, giant trampoline and playset all to himself today and was just tickled about it. He spent the first 5 minutes just running from one thing to the next, pointing at it, shaking his head like a crazy person and laughing his little butt off.


----------



## LPBeier

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Got to play outside with the 2 y/o nephew. Usually the bigger kids are out there too and he spends a lot of tine dodging them or getting run over. He had the yard, giant trampoline and playset all to himself today and was just tickled about it. He spent the first 5 minutes just running from one thing to the next, pointing at it, shaking his head like a crazy person and laughing his little butt off.


Now THAT just put a huge smile on my face!  Thanks, PAG!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Got to play outside with the 2 y/o nephew. Usually the bigger kids are out there too and he spends a lot of tine dodging them or getting run over. He had the yard, giant trampoline and playset all to himself today and was just tickled about it. He spent the first 5 minutes just running from one thing to the next, pointing at it, shaking his head like a crazy person and laughing his little butt off.



Now that sounds like fun, it put a big smile on my face, too!


----------



## rozz

Lightsaber app.


----------



## TATTRAT

An Idiot Abroad:Bucket List season finale. Good stuff, love that series.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek's reaction to a joke...he was funnier than the joke.

(it was a really stupid joke)


----------



## tinlizzie

TATTRAT said:


> An Idiot Abroad:Bucket List season finale. Good stuff, love that series.


 
Did you happen to see the one last season where Karl went to the Great Wall of China and his "hostess" made frog for lunch?

I think in some ways Karl is more an idiot savant.  He sees things in such simple, straightforward terms and appears to have a mind uncluttered by political correctness.

I think also that he might have been better off doing the bungee jump and skipping the airplane wing.  Poor Karl.


----------



## Dawgluver

I opened up a new box of Cheerios, and found a tiny plastic bound package in the top of the box.

I am now the proud owner of an Anakan Skywalker pen!  

I had no idea!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I opened up a new box of Cheerios, and found a tiny plastic bound package in the top of the box.
> 
> I am now the proud owner of an Anakan Skywalker pen!
> 
> I had no idea!



Right, get me all excited to go buy some Cheerios...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Right, get me all excited to go buy some Cheerios...



Yes!  They have Yoda, the droids, Obi, JarJar, oh my!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yes!  They have Yoda, the bots, Obi, JarJar, oh my!



My luck, I buy 5 boxes and they would all be Jar Jar Binks...


----------



## rozz

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My luck, I buy 5 boxes and they would all be Jar Jar Binks...


 
*shudder* As far as I'm concerned, Jar Jar Binks does not exist. And there is no digital remastering creating a CG Yoda, CG Jabba, or making Han shoot first.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> My luck, I buy 5 boxes and they would all be Jar Jar Binks...



May the Force be with you, PF!  Hope you find Yoda!


----------



## Rocklobster

I'm smiling 'cus I got a new job today. Foodservice Manager/Supervisor at a Whitewater Adventure Resort. I will be overseeing operations at a large pavilion kitchen and three satellite lunch stations at various points on the river. One requires delivering food by boat every day.  Looking forward to the challenge. Wilderness Tours - Facilities 

If you look in middle of the photo you will see a round building called the PQ Pavillion(Presqu'ile). That's my kitchen. Corporate picnics, weddings, family adventure programs, parties, etc....


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I'm smiling 'cus I got a new job today. Foodservice Manager/Supervisor at a Whitewater Adventure Resort. I will be overseeing operations at a large pavilion kitchen and three satellite lunch stations at various points on the river. One requires delivering food by boat every day.  Looking forward to the challenge. Wilderness Tours - Facilities



Excellent, Rock!!!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocklobster said:


> I'm smiling 'cus I got a new job today. Foodservice Manager/Supervisor at a Whitewater Adventure Resort. I will be overseeing operations at a large pavilion kitchen and three satellite lunch stations at various points on the river. One requires delivering food by boat every day. Looking forward to the challenge. Wilderness Tours - Facilities
> 
> If you look in middle of the photo you will see a round building called the PQ Pavillion(Presqu'ile). That's my kitchen. Corporate picnics, weddings, family adventure programs, parties, etc....



Yay!  Looks like a fun place to work.


----------



## buckytom

very cool, rock! congrats and good luck.

i've always wanted to do one of those pampered camping/whitewater trips, where the staff floats you down river to various campsites where they have food set up for you.

sounds like it's gonna be a fun job.


----------



## Rocklobster

Thanks, everybody. To top it off, it is only a 10 minute drive from my place.


----------



## taxlady

Congrats Rock, have a load of fun with it.


----------



## vitauta

congratulations, rock, on your new job!  the setting there is incredibly beautiful.  have a great summer....


----------



## Claire

My parents are both in bad places, physically.  So, knowing them, hearingthat my niece is pregnant makes us feel sooo good.


----------



## Zhizara

Congratulations, Rock!


----------



## CWS4322

Rocklobster said:


> I'm smiling 'cus I got a new job today. Foodservice Manager/Supervisor at a Whitewater Adventure Resort. I will be overseeing operations at a large pavilion kitchen and three satellite lunch stations at various points on the river. One requires delivering food by boat every day.  Looking forward to the challenge. Wilderness Tours - Facilities
> 
> If you look in middle of the photo you will see a round building called the PQ Pavillion(Presqu'ile). That's my kitchen. Corporate picnics, weddings, family adventure programs, parties, etc....


Congratulations, Rock! Can I come work for you!


----------



## Katie H

My smile has finally settled down and it's been pasted on my face since Tuesday morning.

Background:  Right after Glenn and I married I prepared roasted Cornish hens for him.  He went nuts and they became his new favorite food.  He'd never had them.  At that meal I related to him the first time I'd had them.

I was 13-years-old and my daddy had taken my mother and me for a week's trip to New Orleans.  The city was magic to me and I marveled at everything I saw.  I can still see the beautiful John J. Audobon prints.

One of our meals was in the beautiful Blue Room of the Roosevelt Hotel.  The dining room was something straight out of a movie set.  Padded and curved banquettes, long white tablecloths, sparkling glassware, shining silver, _real_ flowers on the tables.  The whole nine yards.

My dad was a true lover of food and when I perused the menu I was simply overwhelmed and asked him for a suggestion.  He recommended the wild rice-stuffed Cornish hens, which I ordered.  OMIGOSH!!!!! Triple yum.

My mother wasn't much of a participant, which was too bad because daddy loved to enjoy himself.  Her behavior was nothing new.  So...he and I danced our feet off to the live orchestra and hummed to and tapped our feet to the performance of the Andrews Sisters for the floor show.

The night was magic and I think of it every time I eat a Cornish hen.

Okay, 'nuff background.  Fast forward to last Tuesday.

I normally get to visit with my youngest brother every Tuesday when I go to "town" to do our grocery shopping.  He owns a business there and I usually stop in to see him for a few minutes.

He's in the middle of making a life change (possibility of moving to Nashville) and has been going through stuff and thinning out his personal world.

As things have played out over the years, he wound up with much of what was left of our parents' goods.  Not much, mostly photos, letters, etc.

He told me to close my eyes, hold out my hands and...

When I opened my eyes, there was a huge manila envelope.  I opened it and inside was a beautiful blue folder with a photo of me and my parents, sitting in our beautiful padded banquette at the Blue Room.

It was all there, the brilliant white tablecloth, sparkling glasses, silver, the flowers...all of it.  Even though the photo was in black and white, I knew _exactly_ the dress I wore, the necklace, bracelet, all of it.  It was as if I was transported back to that magical night 50 years ago.


----------



## Zhizara

That's wonderful Katie!  My last smile came from a picture too.  My step mom sent me a framed photograph of herself with  the most precious grin.  She looks like she's just bursting with something good, her eyes filled with love.  I find myself grinning every time I walk by.


----------



## taxlady

That's such a nice story Katie.


----------



## Addie

I have always told my kids that after keeping their children safe from harms way, their next job was to give them happy memories to carry them through life. Looks like your dad did a bang up of job.


----------



## Dawgluver

What a sweet story, Katie!


----------



## Katie H

Addie said:


> I have always told my kids that after keeping their children safe from harms way, their next job was to give them happy memories to carry them through life. *Looks like your dad did a bang up of job.*



Yes he did, Addie.  My heart has volumes of wonderful memories he left there.  I left home to get married when I was 19, but the few years I did have with him are carved in my heart.  He died when I was 24, so I didn't get to have him very long.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> I'm smiling 'cus I got a new job today. Foodservice Manager/Supervisor at a Whitewater Adventure Resort. I will be overseeing operations at a large pavilion kitchen and three satellite lunch stations at various points on the river. One requires delivering food by boat every day.  Looking forward to the challenge. Wilderness Tours - Facilities
> 
> If you look in middle of the photo you will see a round building called the PQ Pavillion(Presqu'ile). That's my kitchen. Corporate picnics, weddings, family adventure programs, parties, etc....



Congrats!


----------



## tinlizzie

Wow, Rocklobster, Katie & Zhi.  I'll bet there are some great big smiles on lots of faces after reading your posts!  Those are terrific smile-makers for us, too.


----------



## Rocklobster

Thanks, everybody!  
Nice story, Katie.
Congrats to you, PAG.
Same goes for you, Zhi!


----------



## Addie

My granddaughter was 3.5 years old. She attended daycare. In the summer we would take a walk together to Dairy Queen. One day I found a small piece of tissue in my pocket. I tossed it on the ground. "Grandma, don't spoil the earth for me." Today, I again had a small piece of tissue in my pocket. I was going to toss it and thought of her with a smile. The tissue went back into my pocket. She is approaching her 30's today.


----------



## tinlizzie

Gosh - how did I miss the good news from giraffe??  And a purple one, no less.  Congrats!


----------



## LPBeier

Katie H said:


> Yes he did, Addie.  My heart has volumes of wonderful memories he left there.  I left home to get married when I was 19, but the few years I did have with him are carved in my heart.  He died when I was 24, so I didn't get to have him very long.


I am finding so many memories while going through my Dad's room.  He kept EVERY card that we every gave him and I cried and laughed going through the pile seeing the ones I made by hand and the bought ones right back to when I was little!


----------



## Katie H

LPBeier said:


> I am finding so many memories while going through my Dad's room.  He kept EVERY card that we every gave him and I cried and laughed going through the pile seeing the ones I made by hand and the bought ones right back to when I was little!



I know just what you mean, Laurie.  When my brother and I went through Daddy's desk drawers in his office, the large bottom drawer had nothing but our letters back to Santa/Rudolph, our baby teeth we left for the Tooth Fairy, handmade cards of all manner.  It was bittersweet but lovely.

I took the nicest of the Santa letters that each of my siblings wrote and decoupaged them and gave them to them as a Christmas gift the first Christmas after Daddy died.

I was only 24 the, the oldest, and the rest were 10 years or so younger, so they have had those little tidbits of their affection preserved forever.

I have my baby teeth in a small velvet pouch in my jewelry box.  They'll have been there 40 years next year.


----------



## Katie H

I'm smiling just like the Cheshire Cat because our Kentucky Wildcats just won the NCAA Tournament.  I can smile, but I can't speak because I've spent the evening shouting, yelling, cheering, and (yes) cursing.  I'm a nut when it comes to round ball.

The first half was a real bunch of excellent playing and ACTION and the second quarter was a barn-burner of mixed plays, sloppy playing (on both sides) and close plays.  I'm spent.

Go Cats!!!!!


----------



## kadesma

My son came by with a picture he had of mt Maxi boy my little doxie who died in 2001. I'd forgotten about it there were tears at first, but the memories came back of lall the fun things I rmember about him. how dear he was so good and loving now I'm smiling. Thanks Mikie
kades


----------



## vitauta

Katie H said:


> I'm smiling just like the Cheshire Cat because our Kentucky Wildcats just won the NCAA Tournament.  I can smile, but I can't speak because I've spent the evening shouting, yelling, cheering, and (yes) cursing.  I'm a nut when it comes to round ball.
> 
> The first half was a real bunch of excellent playing and ACTION and the second quarter was a barn-burner of mixed plays, sloppy playing (on both sides) and close plays.  I'm spent.
> 
> Go Cats!!!!!




as it turns out, the real barn-burner was the after party


----------



## Katie H

After party?  I wasn't invited to any of the parties and I'm not much of a party person.


----------



## vitauta

rioting in the streets with untold mayhem and destruction.  i just don't understand why we can't celebrate sports victories without torching, vandalism and brawling in the aftermath....


----------



## Katie H

vitauta said:


> rioting in the streets with untold mayhem and destruction.  i just don't understand why we can't celebrate sports victories without torching, vandalism and brawling in the aftermath....



It's sad.  I saw the news reports of the problems in Lexington after the Cats won the game before the BIG one.

We have a daughter and her family who live in Lexington and she reported all the carryings on.  She related that if and when the Cats won the BIG one, the Lexington police were ready for any mayhem that might transpire.

Too bad folks can't just enjoy a victory and have a trouble-free good time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last thing that made me smile...watching Shrek laugh at Big Bang Theory in his sleep...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Last thing that made me smile...watching Shrek laugh at Big Bang Theory in his sleep...



Ha, that's funny. 

Most recent thing that made me smile was the furball's attempts to get my attention. He kept coming up and tapping my shoulder and nuzzling my arm. He's cute when he gets all lovey.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Ha, that's funny.
> 
> Most recent thing that made me smile was the furball's attempts to get my attention. He kept coming up and tapping my shoulder and nuzzling my arm. He's cute when he gets all lovey.



Smudge does that at odd times. most of the time she wants nothing to do with me.  Then she's sitting on the arm of the sofa trying to get my attention.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Background check is done and successfully passed. I start the new job Monday!


----------



## vitauta

was there ever any doubt?  congrats, pag!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay!!!


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Background check is done and successfully passed. I start the new job Monday!



w00t!


----------



## Andy M.

PAG!  Bringing home the bacon.  Congrats!


----------



## buckytom

my new dentist.

i cracked the tooth just behind my left canine last fall that i finally had (temporarily) repaired so i can smile a full smile again without being self conscious.

the bad news is i need to have an old wisdom tooth pulled, a deep gum cleaning, and a crown put on,  but that can wait until after florida.

i'm just happy that i can smile again, and not pick food out of a gap in my teeth every time i eat.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

buckytom said:
			
		

> my new dentist.
> 
> i cracked the tooth just behind my left canine last fall that i finally had (temporarily) repaired so i can smile a full smile again without being self conscious.
> 
> the bad news is i need to have an old wisdom tooth pulled, a deep gum cleaning, and a crown put on,  but that can wait until after florida.
> 
> i'm just happy that i can smile again, and not pick food out of a gap in my teeth every time i eat.



Ow ow ow ow ow. That all sounds painful. Congrats on not being self conscious about your smile though.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

@vit, no, I had no doubts on that. @Andy, mmmm, bacon.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Background check is done and successfully passed. I start the new job Monday!



Hooray!!!!   Now you can relax!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek.  he asked, "Whatever happened to that bag of spasmatic rice we had?"

Took me 15 minutes to stop laughing and be able to answer him, the Basmati Rice, was given to a friend when we went on our Atkins Diet jag 6 or so years ago.


----------



## FluffyAngel

Like a few others as I see on here, I got a new job and start orientation Monday.  Much needed & I get a really good feeling that this may be my new "work home" for a while. I am very grateful for another opportunity since I have only been getting very random part time hours & haven't worked in over 3 weeks, & even then was only getting 1 or 2 days a week.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

FluffyAngel said:


> Like a few others as I see on here, I got a new job and start orientation Monday.  Much needed & I get a really good feeling that this may be my new "work home" for a while. I am very grateful for another opportunity since I have only been getting very random part time hours & haven't worked in over 3 weeks, & even then was only getting 1 or 2 days a week.



Yay! I hope it's what you are looking for!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Yes, it's a huge relief.


----------



## Katie H

I am smiling so big I can hardly stand it.

On March 12 we welcomed a new granddaughter into our family.  She was born of Glenn's middle daughter and her husband who live in Lexington, KY.

Prior to that my oldest son, who lives in Atlanta, GA, announced that he and his new wife were going to have a baby this coming September.

Then.....I just received a phone call from my youngest son, who also lives in Atlanta, GA, announcing that he and his wife are going to welcome baby #4 in November or December.

Our family is definitely growing.  I'm lovin' life and I can't wait to go to my knitting book stash and start on something "baby."


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Congrats! New family members are an awesome blessing.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> I am smiling so big I can hardly stand it.
> 
> On March 12 we welcomed a new granddaughter into our family.  She was born of Glenn's middle daughter and her husband who live in Lexington, KY.
> 
> Prior to that my oldest son, who lives in Atlanta, GA, announced that he and his new wife were going to have a baby this coming September.
> 
> Then.....I just received a phone call from my youngest son, who also lives in Atlanta, GA, announcing that he and his wife are going to welcome baby #4 in November or December.
> 
> Our family is definitely growing.  I'm lovin' life and I can't wait to go to my knitting book stash and start on something "baby."



Hooray!

Grandkids are the best!


----------



## babetoo

and great grand kids are super as well. two of mine were here on wed. to decorate easter cupcakes. lilly seemed to think her job was to take a bite of each one. we had some strange looking cupcakes. we quickly dispatched with the frosting. so i put them to picking tangelos from my tree. they filled 9 or 10 grocery bags. then we put them in larger trash bags. they just loved it and mom said they would juice them. there were so many they couldn't possibly have eaten them all. 

many smiles for me on wed.


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations Katie!

My smile comes from a grandson, but not mine.  At church this morning I got to sit beside my friend's three-year old grandson.  I haven't been much over the last year so he has really grown. He is absolutely gorgeous with smoky dark eyes that look up at you from under a scruff of jet black hair and melt your heart.  He kind of stared at me at first until his Mom introduced me as one of his Gramma's good friends.  He then gave me a big huge smile and offered me one of his goldfish crackers.  His mom laughed and said I was accepted now - he doesn't give his precious crackers to ANYONE!  Within a few minutes he was colouring quietly between us and once in awhile poke my leg gently to look at his masterpiece. 

Made my day, that's for sure.  I'm going to get some mileage out of this smile!


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, I almost forgot my yesterday's smile - *OUR CANUCKS CAME OUT ON TOP OF THE NHL REGULAR SEASON FOR THE SECOND YEAR IN A ROW!!!!!!!!!! *

Now, if only I can keep smiling through to (AND including) the last game of the Stanley Cup!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smiles generated by 3 year olds are definitely contagious.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Smiles generated by 3 year olds are definitely contagious.


This little guy has had it tough with a serious illness from birth and his parents splitting up.  But he now lives with his Mom's family and has grandparents and aunts to give him lots of love.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Oh my Gosh!

Found a channel showing Buffy starting at 10 PM on Sunday nights!

Yayyy!!!!


----------



## Andy M.

Katie, that's great news.  Lots of fun times in the future for you guys.

Laurie, when a little one like that takes to you and gives you those big smiles, it's enough to make your day.  And about the Canucks...


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> Katie, that's great news.  *Lots of fun times* in the future for you guys.



For sure, Andy, we're anticipating loads of fun.  I counted at breakfast and when the dust settles and everyone makes their appearance this year, we'll have 16 grandchildren.

Quite a crew and the good thing is that 14 of them are within reasonable driving distance.  It only takes us about 6 hours to get to Atlanta.  The other two live in the Maryland suburban area of Washington, DC.  Now, that's a two-day drive for us.  They're younger, they can come to us.  Ha!  Ha!


----------



## Katie H

We had a beautiful day yesterday and I spent a little while outside.  I thought I heard the sound of one of our little "hummer" friends.  The scout.  They always send one ahead to check out their summer territory.  I immediately prepared their favorite feeder in anticipation of the arrival of the rest of the crew.

Well...this morning, just after breakfast, Glenn announced that he saw our little friend feeding at the feeder.  That gave me a wonderful smile and I can't wait to see the rest of our summertime guests.  There are 4 more feeders to put up.  Can't wait.  More smiles.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> We had a beautiful day yesterday and I spent a little while outside.  I thought I heard the sound of one of our little "hummer" friends.  The scout.  They always send one ahead to check out their summer territory.  I immediately prepared their favorite feeder in anticipation of the arrival of the rest of the crew.
> 
> Well...this morning, just after breakfast, Glenn announced that he saw our little friend feeding at the feeder.  That gave me a wonderful smile and I can't wait to see the rest of our summertime guests.  There are 4 more feeders to put up.  Can't wait.  More smiles.


Yay for hummers! They are so cute.


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> We had a beautiful day yesterday and I spent a little while outside.  I thought I heard the sound of one of our little "hummer" friends.  The scout.  They always send one ahead to check out their summer territory.  I immediately prepared their favorite feeder in anticipation of the arrival of the rest of the crew.
> 
> Well...this morning, just after breakfast, Glenn announced that he saw our little friend feeding at the feeder.  That gave me a wonderful smile and I can't wait to see the rest of our summertime guests.  There are 4 more feeders to put up.  Can't wait.  More smiles.


I love my hummers and they stay around all year long here. But in spring and summer they are more hungry it seems like than in the winter. That seems strange to me but they are what they are. We had two yesterday who insisted on diving over Etan and Livi's head as they played and the dogs really got picked on
kades


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Katie, that's great news. Lots of fun times in the future for you guys.
> 
> Laurie, when a little one like that takes to you and gives you those big smiles, it's enough to make your day. And about the Canucks...


 
Yeah. I think she forgot that there are two Bruins Fans here. She obviously has never seen those banners hanging in the rafter at the Garden.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> And about the Canucks...





Addie said:


> Yeah. I think she forgot that there are two Bruins Fans here. She obviously has never seen those banners hanging in the rafter at the Garden.



Addie, I am well aware of the Bruin's Banners and their fans!  I just like bugging Andy about it....but i will bug you too if you want! 

As for my Canucks, I am not one to get down on them.  In fact I am taking blame for their three losses....I didn't watch each game from start to finish, on two games I forgot to wear my Canucks t-shirt and most unforgiving of all, I still haven't put my first flag on my car.  But I am readying myself for Wednesday - we still have four games left and we only need four to win! 

I think I will watch the Bruins/Caps tonight - maybe my jinx works in reverse for the Bruins!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I am well aware of the Bruin's Banners and their fans! I just like bugging Andy about it....but i will bug you too if you want!
> 
> As for my Canucks, I am not one to get down on them. In fact I am taking blame for their three losses....I didn't watch each game from start to finish, on two games I forgot to wear my Canucks t-shirt and most unforgiving of all, I still haven't put my first flag on my car. But I am readying myself for Wednesday - we still have four games left and we only need four to win!
> 
> I think I will watch the Bruins/Caps tonight - maybe my jinx works in reverse for the Bruins!


 
You can bug me all you want. I have great regards for the teams from Canada. After all it is your game. They have been our nemisis for years. Every time I know we are playing a Canadien team, I can't watch it. I know how good they are and I get so nervous. We are rather rabid fans when it comes to sports.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You two are cracking me up with your hockey mania!


----------



## LPBeier

We aim to please you Your Ogerness! 

Addie so you know, I got so torn when the Red Sox play the Blue Jays (our only Canadian baseball team) because I love the Red Sox, but the Blue Jays are the "home team".  But I am sorry I will never be able to say I love the Bruins


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You two are cracking me up with your hockey mania!


 
Bostonians are absolutely rabid fans for their teams. A couple of years ago, we had two tourists from NY killed because they had a Yankees sticker on their bumper. I am not that bad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Bostonians are absolutely rabid fans for their teams. A couple of years ago, we had two tourists from NY killed because they had a Yankees sticker on their bumper. I am not that bad.



I personally have never understood the rivalry issue.  I just admire the excellence of any team or player.  Yes, I am the fan in the stands yelling for whoever has the ball.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I personally have never understood the rivalry issue.  I just admire the excellence of any team or player.  Yes, I am the fan in the stands yelling for whoever has the ball.


You would make a good Montreal Canadiens fan. We applaud a beautiful play, no matter who makes it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Sorry guys, if the Wings ain't playin', it ain't worth watchin'. :P


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cat just got some catnip and a toy that had been packed away.


----------



## LPBeier

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Sorry guys, if the Wings ain't playin', it ain't worth watchin'. :P


Of course!  My "Nucks" love chompin' on some Wings during the playoffs!  I am hoping both teams will make it to that point again this year


----------



## Addie

My dream year is when the Sox win the World Series, the Patriots win the Super Bowl, the Bruins win the Stanley Cup and the Celtics win their chamionship. Will  I ever live to see it? I doubt it.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Of course!  My "Nucks" love chompin' on some Wings during the playoffs!  I am hoping both teams will make it to that point again this year



Psh, nobody "chomps" on the Wings.


----------



## taxlady

My 16 year old tomcat, Shreddy, caught *two* mice last night!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> My 16 year old tomcat, Shreddy, caught two mice last night!



Go Shreddy!

My beagle, Sadie, never barks, unless she spots a cat or a deer in the back yard. Lately, she's been barking like crazy, as we have a whole pack of coyotes!  We have learned to trust her judgement.


----------



## Addie

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Psh, nobody "chomps" on the Wings.


 
Well, which ever one it trns out to be, we'll see you in the Garden for the Cup.


----------



## Katie H

What?  No one smiling today!  Guess everyone is too busy laughing at "Today's Funny."

Well, I'm smiling like the Cheshire Cat.  I go out every morning to water all my plants and my container veggies on and near the front porch.

My decorative plants on the porch, near the front door, include a little pot of jade plants.  It's a small, low pot with three "baby" jade plants my best friend gave me about 3 weeks ago.  The plants are thriving and, recently, an adult toad has taken to resting in a tiny bare spot in the pot.  It looks so cute and is there most days.  I've begun calling he/she Kermit and we're friends.  I've encouraged him/her to enjoy all the bugs they can catch.

Well, today I went out to do my usual watering and, as I opened the front door to go out, I noticed the tiniest little toad on the door mat.  It would've fit perfectly on a nickel.  I flipped it was so cute.

Then, a few minutes ago, I went out again and there was another one...even smaller.  This little sweetie was so tiny it could easily fit on my pinkie fingernail.  Kermit was right there, so I suppose Kermit could be a mommy.

I think I'll try to take a picture the next time I spy the little babies.  They are adorable and there's no way you could resist smiling when looking at them.


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> What?  No one smiling today!  Guess everyone is too busy laughing at "Today's Funny."
> 
> Well, I'm smiling like the Cheshire Cat.  I go out every morning to water all my plants and my container veggies on and near the front porch.
> 
> My decorative plants on the porch, near the front door, include a little pot of jade plants.  It's a small, low pot with three "baby" jade plants my best friend gave me about 3 weeks ago.  The plants are thriving and, recently, an adult toad has taken to resting in a tiny bare spot in the pot.  It looks so cute and is there most days.  I've begun calling he/she Kermit and we're friends.  I've encouraged him/her to enjoy all the bugs they can catch.
> 
> Well, today I went out to do my usual watering and, as I opened the front door to go out, I noticed the tiniest little toad on the door mat.  It would've fit perfectly on a nickel.  I flipped it was so cute.
> 
> Then, a few minutes ago, I went out again and there was another one...even smaller.  This little sweetie was so tiny it could easily fit on my pinkie fingernail.  Kermit was right there, so I suppose Kermit could be a mommy.
> 
> I think I'll try to take a picture the next time I spy the little babies.  They are adorable and there's no way you could resist smiling when looking at them.


Katie, how sweet. Cade has a buddy that lives on the patio and when that kid goes outside the little frog just talks and talks to him he won't answer to anyone else but Cade... He is tiny and noisy
kades


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie, that's wonderful 

I smiled today as I smelled the sweet aroma of the canteloupe I just bought at the farmer's market. Yum.


----------



## taxlady

Wow! Other people who like frogs. Lovely froggy stories. I want to see pix.


----------



## CWS4322

Once I realized the "black one" wasn't a mouse, the two baby CHICKS!!!! Hopefully there are more, but those were the two that were out of the nest box. I popped them back in, but I'm still smiling! They are sooooooooooo cute.


----------



## CWS4322

kadesma said:


> Katie, how sweet. Cade has a buddy that lives on the patio and when that kid goes outside the little frog just talks and talks to him he won't answer to anyone else but Cade... He is tiny and noisy
> kades


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Once I realized the "black one" wasn't a mouse, the two baby CHICKS!!!! Hopefully there are more, but those were the two that were out of the nest box. I popped them back in, but I'm still smiling! They are sooooooooooo cute.




Yea!  We have chicklets!


----------



## Mel!

Im smiling because of the georgous weather we have here in Munich, Germany today. 30C and sunny.  As well as that, a tree canopy has formed over my garden, with a little help from me tying the branches up, so I can sit out there even when the sun is blazing down, because of the shade from the trees.

Mel


----------



## Claire

Oh, dear, you gave me a flashback moment.  Munich, (Munchen) Germany, 1968.  I can close my eyes and I'm 13 years old.  The weather was perfect.  The place is so beautiful.  We'd had a room in a hotel that was a castle.  Then we stayed with local friends in Grunwald.  I'm smiling!  I love it.


----------



## cara

midnight sun a bit south of the arctic circle. We are on our way back around the baltic sea. Two days ago we were at North Cape!







more on Baltic Sea Circle 2012 - Byzanzgold.de - Eine Hommage an die Farbe that's german, but there are lots of pfotos ;o)


----------



## Kylie1969

The last thing that made me smile was my husband saying he loves me this morning  That always makes me smile


----------



## Cheryl J

My grandchildren today.   Spent much of the day with 3 of them while my daughter and son-in-law finished up moving to their new home.  Ages 10, 7, and almost 2.  My smile muscles always get a work out when I'm with them.


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh my goodness....not 5 minutes after I typed the above post and hit 'reply', my other daughter called and told me she's expecting #3!  Grandchild #6 is on the way, and I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!


----------



## taxlady

cara said:


> midnight sun a bit south of the arctic circle. We are on our way back around the baltic sea. Two days ago we were at North Cape!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more on Baltic Sea Circle 2012 - Byzanzgold.de - Eine Hommage an die Farbe that's german, but there are lots of pfotos ;o)


That was quite some trip. Did you drive?

I noticed a road sign with lots of "k"s and "a"s, so I figured it had to be in Finland, then I saw your route map.

Did you go to any of the 23 June, Midsummer Night's Eve celebrations?


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl J said:


> Oh my goodness....not 5 minutes after I typed the above post and hit 'reply', my other daughter called and told me she's expecting #3!  Grandchild #6 is on the way, and I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!



Congratulations Cheryl, that is wonderful news..grand children all around 

Lovely also that your daughter and son-in-law finished up moving to their new home


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> Oh my goodness....not 5 minutes after I typed the above post and hit 'reply', my other daughter called and told me she's expecting #3!  Grandchild #6 is on the way, and I'm so excited I can hardly stand it!



Congratulations! Babies are such great additions to the family.


----------



## taxlady

I saw one, lone firefly, not far from my front door. I guess firefly season is starting on the Island of Montreal. They seem like magic.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I saw one, lone firefly, not far from my front door. I guess firefly season is starting on the Island of Montreal. They seem like magic.



Seem?

They are magic...just like dragons.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> I saw one, lone firefly, not far from my front door. I guess firefly season is starting on the Island of Montreal. They seem like magic.



Oh good!  You got the one I sent!  

It's so hot, have only seen a few here and there, but they are magic!


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you Kylie and purple alien giraffe.    Yes, babies are the most wonderful newness in this world.  

Taxlady,  I've never seen a firefly.  That must be pretty magical, I can't imagine....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you Kylie and purple alien giraffe.    Yes, babies are the most wonderful newness in this world.
> 
> Taxlady,  I've never seen a firefly.  That must be pretty magical, I can't imagine....



You now have me beat in the Grandchild department.  Congratulations!


----------



## Kylie1969

Fi, how many grandchildren do you have?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> Fi, how many grandchildren do you have?



5 and a Grand-Daughter in Law.  They are the children of my Step-Kids, who made me a granny at the ripe old age of 29.


----------



## Kylie1969

Wow, you do have a few dont you 

Are they all grown up now or are there some younger ones in there?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

3 grown up and two still in grade school...but growing fast.  4 boys and one girl.  The Girl is in college and close to graduation.  One boy and his wife in the Air Force, the other has lost his way for a bit, but we are helping keep him on track.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Seem?
> 
> They are magic...just like dragons.


But, I've never really seen a dragon, even if though I am the TaxDragon ®.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> But, I've never really seen a dragon, even if though I am the TaxDragon ®.



Hmmm...have to fix that!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Hmmm...have to fix that!



"How to Train Your Dragon"  is now playing in Philly, I think.  Live action robot dragons!  Was on the Today Show.  Super cool!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> "How to Train Your Dragon"  is now playing in Philly, I think.  Live action robot dragons!  Was on the Today Show.  Super cool!


Nobody is supposed to be training me. 

When asked my position in my company, I say, "Head Dragon".


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Nobody is supposed to be training me.
> 
> When asked my position in my company, I say, "Head Dragon".



As it should be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, my Head's Draggin, too...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, my Head's Draggin, too...


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> "How to Train Your Dragon"  is now playing in Philly, I think.  Live action robot dragons!  Was on the Today Show.  Super cool!



That does sound cool


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> "How to Train Your Dragon"  is now playing in Philly, I think.  Live action robot dragons!  Was on the Today Show.  Super cool!


This Flying Remote-Controlled Dragon Actually Breathes Fire


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> This Flying Remote-Controlled Dragon Actually Breathes Fire



Cute!  Think bigger.

http://dreamworksdragonslive.com/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I forget who have read the PERN stories...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I forget who have read the PERN stories...


Raises hand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Raises hand.



And you've never "seen" a dragon??  Maybe it's because I started them so young.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> This Flying Remote-Controlled Dragon Actually Breathes Fire



That looks so cool


----------



## taxlady

I some rural parts of China, dinosaur fossils are called dragon bones.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You now have me beat in the Grandchild department. Congratulations!


 
I have you both beat. I have 17. And that includes 6 great grand kids. I have a great granddaughter that is old enough to make me a great-great grandmother if she doesn't stay out of trouble. My oldest grandchild in 35. No kids for him yet. Youngest gchild will be three July 7th. Quite a spread.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> I have you both beat. I have 17. And that includes 6 great grand kids. I have a great granddaughter that is old enough to make me a great-great grandmother if she doesn't stay out of trouble. My oldest grandchild in 35. No kids for him yet. Youngest gchild will be three July 7th. Quite a spread.



You got started a couple of years before I did...


----------



## taxlady

My maternal grandmother had you all beat. Last time I counted (while she was still alive) there were 36. Of course, she had 12 kids who reached adulthood.


----------



## LPBeier

My best friend's son just turned 17.  I have been a part of this young guy's life since he was 6 months old.  He has gone through the stages of "no I love your cakes but it is kind of juvenile now that I am a teenager" and "I still think of you as my second Mom in private but I will ignore you around my friends".

Well, yesterday I finally was able to get him his birthday gift 3 weeks late via his Mom.  All we gave him was a card and a Starbuck's gift card for $16.50 (an inside joke that I always mention on his birthday that I have known him for 6 months less than his age).

My smile came when he called last night to thank me for hemming his shorts and for the gift!  We actually TALKED! He told me he loved the amount and it was good to have a card so he could take his friends for coffee and hang out!  We chatted for about 15 minutes with him volunteering that he did really good on his report card (6 A's and 2 B's) and inviting me to their soccer game tonight - a playoff semi-final. 

The biggest smile was as we said goodbye and he said "Thanks again MLo I am really happy you have been part of my life".  MLo is a phrase the youth group coined for me short for Mother Laurie (not to be confused with JLo ).


----------



## taxlady

Very cool Laurie.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Very cool Laurie.


Thanks, TL!  Without kids of my own I live vicariously through the lives of all my friends' children! 

Which reminds me of the smile previous - I got to hold a 10 day old baby who is 6 weeks premature and doing marvelous!  His Mom, one of the girls I have mentored over the years put him in my arms and said "this is your Grandma".  Okay, smiles and tears of joy!


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww.  I loved reading all the grandchildren stories - brought a smile to my face.   

My two daughters have pretty much bombarded me with grandchildren all at once.  3 years ago I had none, now I have 5 and another on the way.  I inherited two precious little grands when my youngest daughter married, he has 2 from a previous marriage.  The next year, both my daughters were pregnant at the same time so my 2 youngest grands (almost 2 years old now) are only a few weeks apart in age.  Oldest daughter had another one since then, and is now expecting her third.  Youngest daughter is done.  haha.  

Both daughters waited until they were married and could afford kids, I am so very thankful for that.   lol


----------



## vitauta

Cheryl J said:


> Awww.  I loved reading all the grandchildren stories - brought a smile to my face.
> 
> My two daughters have pretty much bombarded me with grandchildren all at once.  3 years ago I had none, now I have 5 and another on the way.  I inherited two precious little grands when my youngest daughter married, he has 2 from a previous marriage.  The next year, both my daughters were pregnant at the same time so my 2 youngest grands (almost 2 years old now) are only a few weeks apart in age.  Oldest daughter had another one since then, and is now expecting her third.  Youngest daughter is done.  haha.
> 
> Both daughters waited until they were married and could afford kids, I am so very thankful for that.   lol




your smiles have brought a smile to my face too....


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you.  Sometimes I think I might go overboard with the smilies.


----------



## Cindercat

I was listening to oldies comedy on Pandora radio on the computer while I boxed things up at school. Abbot & Costello's who's on first routine came on. I couldn't work for laughing. I don't know how many hundred times I've heard it but it always cracks me up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I need a new thing to make me smile, ripping tape off of Shrek is getting old.  

But, and a big smile here...his wound is healing very well with lots of new skin and tissue growth.


----------



## LPBeier

Cindercat said:


> I was listening to oldies comedy on Pandora radio on the computer while I boxed things up at school. Abbot & Costello's who's on first routine came on. I couldn't work for laughing. I don't know how many hundred times I've heard it but it always cracks me up.


That is a great memory of my childhood.  My best friend's Dad (and mine too) loved that routine and I hung out at their house a lot (and my friend at ours so we just called each others' parents Mom and Dad) and we would all get into the Who's on First Skit.  We would roar with laughter.  Both Dads knew the whole routine by heart! 

Thanks, Cindercat for the memory!


----------



## Kylie1969

The last thing that made me smile was seeing our Lemon Curd Tart work out perfectly 

I will take some photos soon and put them on to show you all


----------



## luvs

this thread. wow. i began it and it is continuing on years later. TY~


----------



## JSadler

My dog when she was getting a bath this afternoon.


----------



## vitauta

luvs said:


> this thread. wow. i began it and it is continuing on years later. TY~





miles of smiles to you, luv--seven years of happy thoughts shining every day with the sweet example of your sunny inspiration....


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a great thread, well done!


----------



## LPBeier

luvs said:


> this thread. wow. i began it and it is continuing on years later. TY~


Luvs, seeing you post makes me smile!


----------



## babetoo

not many smiles right now for various and sundry reasons.


----------



## luvs

thanx, guys. i appreciate it.

babetoo, i'm sorry you're not very  at this point. you know, i often say to myself, 'if this my low end, i can only climb from here, & i'll make it through.' and i prevail. things'll get better.


----------



## Kylie1969

Becoming friends with Luvs


----------



## luvs

you're sweet. aw.


----------



## Claire

Helped to arrange a road trip in a local restaurant's party bus, and last night it came off to perfection.  The satisfaction of seeing everyone smile and laugh and talk and .... hit lots of out in the country spots that some had never seen or heard of.  A great Midwestern road trip.  Smiles, smiles, smiles, maybe for months to come!


----------



## Kylie1969

Having some of our lemon curd tart...heavenly!


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I were walking beagle, and walked past one of the neighborhood pools, where the little 7 y.o. girl in the pool with her mom recognized my dog and called out her name. Suddenly we hear another shout of beagle's name, and 5 y.o. Bobby runs out of his house.  "Bobby, where are your shoes?". Wait a minute.  "Bobby, where are your shorts?". "They're right here in my hand!".   Nekkid as a jaybird, but he had to come see beagle.  Little girl's mom had a good laugh too!  Kids do say and do the darndest things!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I were walking beagle, and walked past one of the neighborhood pools, where the little 7 y.o. girl in the pool with her mom recognized my dog and called out her name. Suddenly we hear another shout of beagle's name, and 5 y.o. Bobby runs out of his house.  "Bobby, where are your shoes?". Wait a minute.  "Bobby, where are your shorts?". "They're right here in my hand!".   Nekkid as a jaybird, but he had to come see beagle.  Little girl's mom had a good laugh too!  Kids do say and do the darndest things!


----------



## Cheryl J

That made me laugh!


----------



## chopper

We went camping with friend's over the weekend. Six people and four dogs cramped into a small campsite. Not the camping I am used to. We usually go in the mountains in the wilderness where there are no others. Anyway...we had neighbors VERY close to us. At the end of the weekend the little girl next to us was admiring our dogs. I need to tell you that our Cooper visited them a few times to say hi and allow them to pet him, and our friend's two dogs had made visits to their campsite to use it as a bathroom, so we had called them back several times. The little girl from the site next to ours asked if the red dog had a name. I told her that she was called Maddy. The little girl laughed and said, "oh, I didn't know she had a name...can she walk?". When I assured her that Maddy could walk and took her to see the little girl, she then said, "I knew the other dog's names because they were by our tent and you guys called them back, but I wish I could take this one home because she listens to you guys really well, and Mom says that is a really good dog, and that she would get me one if it was like her!"


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, it seems like the dogs rule in the smile department!

Dawgluver and Chopper, I love your stories they made me smile and chuckle 

My smile is also dog related.  I bought a tug toy for the two of them on Saturday and Violet decided it was hers and poor Joie was looking all over for his new toy.  So yesterday I went back to the pet store and got a soft little mouse - he loves fabric and little things.  He grabbed it out of my hand and took it into his "safe house" (his crate with no door on it) and Violet sat within 3 inches and sulked.  

Joie heard some noises and went to check it out.  Violet grabbed the mouse and carried it back to the living room.  Joie seemed to know so he got her "ring" and set it down as if for a trade.  And it worked!  Now they each have their toy and are happy as clams!  

It's amazing how much like children they can be


----------



## Dawgluver

How sweet!  Thanks Chopper and LP!

And no lawyers were involved!


----------



## Kylie1969

My shoulder being massaged at physio, always feels nice and makes me smile


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie, I couldn't agree more!  I get to go to my favourite physiotherapist on Friday for my back and I can't wait.  He is really good!

I made a huge broccoli salad for my wonderful DH to snack on and take to work.  He will be very happy because he has been craving it and that will put a smile on my face. I love doing things for him!


----------



## Kylie1969

I am the same LP...I love doing nice little things for my Steve too...it makes you feel good and it shows love


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Seeing how fast Shrek's wound is healing.  It's amazing!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is wonderful news Fiona 

What happened to Shrek? I have been meaning to ask


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Seeing how fast Shrek's wound is healing. It's amazing!


 
It is amazing what good care and love will do.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> It is amazing what good care and love will do.



+1!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> That is wonderful news Fiona
> 
> What happened to Shrek? I have been meaning to ask



He had a perforated appendix and tried to die on me...about a month ago.  I wouldn't let him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> It is amazing what good care and love will do.



Maybe it's because I stopped beating him when he got sick...

Thanks, Addie...he does mean the world to me.


----------



## Cindercat

My sciatica was acting up again this evening so I pulled out my percussion massager to use on it. As soon as I turned it on, Simon, my cat, came running. He jumped on the bed & nudged it with his head trying to get between it & me.  He licked my arm & meowed until I put it on the low setting & let him rub his face and sides against it. He seemed quite happy when he finished. I got lots of kisses. (He rubs his head against my face so I can kiss the top of his head.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cindercat said:


> My sciatica was acting up again this evening so I pulled out my percussion massager to use on it. As soon as I turned it on, Simon, my cat, came running. He jumped on the bed & nudged it with his head trying to get between it & me.  He licked my arm & meowed until I put it on the low setting & let him rub his face and sides against it. He seemed quite happy when he finished. I got lots of kisses. (He rubs his head against my face so I can kiss the top of his head.)



LOL!!  Latté wouldn't tolerate a massager but she let's me rough her up and heavy pat her on her sides.  She purrs like a mad thing when I mess up her fur the wrong way and she loves the sticky lint remover rooled all over her.  Silly kitties!


----------



## chopper

I love how our pets make us smile!  My friends cat made me smile today. He was sitting on the side of a large planter wall, so I was petting him. As I walked away and up the steps, he just followed right along for an extended pet right next to me at eye height.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He had a perforated appendix and tried to die on me...about a month ago.  I wouldn't let him.



THat sure does sound painful...bet he is glad you let him live


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kylie1969 said:


> THat sure does sound painful...bet he is glad you let him live



Yeah, if anything gets him, it's going to be me.    In my own time, 'cuz I'm not done with him yet.

I'm not smiling yet, too early, but I'm thinking about it.


----------



## vitauta

one of the things we love about you so much, pf, is your irrepressible humor


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He had a perforated appendix and tried to die on me...about a month ago.  I wouldn't let him.



Just like a wife, always saying, "NO, you can't do that!" to her husband.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, if anything gets him, it's going to be me.    In my own time, 'cuz I'm not done with him yet.
> 
> I'm not smiling yet, too early, but I'm thinking about it.



  so funny Fiona


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> one of the things we love about you so much, pf, is your irrepressible humor



Thank you, Vit.  A very nice thing to say


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Just like a wife, always saying, "NO, you can't do that!" to her husband.



What?  I was supposed to let him go before he told me where he hid all the money...Mam didn't raise any idiots...oh wait, there is my sister...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now we have a "construction dog" at work, she belongs to a guy doing work around the facility.  She's part Chocolate lab and part Pointer, the friendliest dog I've met in a long time.  She doesn't wag her tail, it looks like a propeller and she loves everyone!

She made me smile!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Now we have a "construction dog" at work, she belongs to a guy doing work around the facility.  She's part Chocolate lab and part Pointer, the friendliest dog I've met in a long time.  She doesn't wag her tail, it looks like a propeller and she loves everyone!
> 
> She made me smile!



Sweetness!  Lucky you to have such a wonderful workplace.  How's Patron and the other pups?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Sweetness!  Lucky you to have such a wonderful workplace.  How's Patron and the other pups?



The whole pack is doing well.  Patron went boating last weekend and wore his lifejacket.

The JR, I'm not sure if she's going to learn to walk, she's always being carried by someone.

Pharmacy Dog got his haircut for the summer, looks like half the dog he used to be

I haven't seen Admit Dog, Medical Records Dog or Scheduling Dog lately.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> The whole pack is doing well.  Patron went boating last weekend and wore his lifejacket.
> 
> The JR, I'm not sure if she's going to learn to walk, she's always being carried by someone.
> 
> Pharmacy Dog got his haircut for the summer, looks like half the dog he used to be
> 
> I haven't seen Admit Dog, Medical Records Dog or Scheduling Dog lately.



Your first three lines made me smile!

The last line of your post makes me want to go look for them.  Where do I find them?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Your first three lines made me smile!
> 
> The last line of your post makes me want to go look for them.  Where do I find them?



I think part of it is they are no longer puppies and they get to stay home and play with their kids who are out of school.

Patron is a year old now!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I think part of it is they are no longer puppies and they get to stay home and play with their kids who are out of school.
> 
> Patron is a year old now!!!



Wow!  Happy Birthday Patron!!!


----------



## LPBeier

Cindercat said:


> My sciatica was acting up again this evening so I pulled out my percussion massager to use on it. As soon as I turned it on, Simon, my cat, came running. He jumped on the bed & nudged it with his head trying to get between it & me.  He licked my arm & meowed until I put it on the low setting & let him rub his face and sides against it. He seemed quite happy when he finished. I got lots of kisses. (He rubs his head against my face so I can kiss the top of his head.)


That made me smile, Cindercat!

Our little dog Joie runs from the vacuum cleaner but Violet sits there right in your way until you put the upholstery nozzle on and rub her back and sides with it.  She sits there with this pathetic "oooh that feels so good look and her tongue hanging out!


----------



## Kylie1969

The lemon curd on toast that I just had...YUMMO!!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> That made me smile, Cindercat!
> 
> Our little dog Joie runs from the vacuum cleaner but Violet sits there right in your way until you put the upholstery nozzle on and rub her back and sides with it.  She sits there with this pathetic "oooh that feels so good look and her tongue hanging out!


That sounds so cute.


----------



## Kylie1969

That does sound adorable


----------



## LPBeier

I had an appointment with my physio therapist.  I have seen him on and off for the last 10 years and think he is awesome.  I actually don't mind paying extra for him (over what the plan covers) for several reasons - one being that he stays with you for the entire appointment.  He doesn't just put a machine on (or in this case needles in my back and run to the next patient.  He will talk about life and also strategies, all the while checking to make sure I am okay.

But that isn't the smile.  That came when he said "by the way you never change, you always have that youthful glow"!    Too bad he is married.  um, oh and so am I


----------



## kadesma

Today was my next  youngest daughters birthday and I took her to lunch and bought her a surprise present ( new coffee maker) What a pleasure just her and I The big hug and kiss meant a great deal to me. My other daughter was in her classroom getting ready for school to start in Aug. and daughter number 3 is on here  being a good girl Hi Laurie
kades


----------



## chopper

Mrs LMB's post in todays funny thread!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

One of the social workers got pics of me with Roe, the Jack Russell Terrier pup, and was supposed to send then to me, but they haven't shown up.

I had Roe for about 3 hours, we had fun and she got worn out.  I got tired of being a chew toy so I got her a pig ear, it was bigger than her.  She was so cute trying to carry it around and chasing tennis balls.


----------



## Kylie1969

kadesma said:


> Today was my next  youngest daughters birthday and I took her to lunch and bought her a surprise present ( new coffee maker) What a pleasure just her and I The big hug and kiss meant a great deal to me. My other daughter was in her classroom getting ready for school to start in Aug. and daughter number 3 is on here  being a good girl Hi Laurie
> kades



Kades, Happy Birthday to your daughter, hope you both had a lovely lunch


----------



## kadesma

Kylie1969 said:


> Kades, Happy Birthday to your daughter, hope you both had a lovely lunch



we had a ball Kylie, she is my last baby and I admit to  ing out on her at times. I'll pass on the b/d wishes.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

So pleased to hear you had a great time 

What did you end up having for lunch Kades?


----------



## kadesma

Kylie1969 said:


> So pleased to hear you had a great time
> 
> What did you end up having for lunch Kades?


I did have a great time and my lunch while I didn't eat much it was yummy, first we shared my fave, sweet potato fries, nice and hot and iced tea to go with, then I had lettuce roll ups with chicken and couscous and mango salsa, daughter dove into  salmon rollups amd ice tea spritzer, I tsted her spritzer, Oh poop I should have indulged it was non- alcoholic but ever so good. Next time I'll get one just for me
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

It all sounds really tasty Kades 

We have never had sweet potato fries, actually I dont think we have even tried sweet potato, must try it one day soon.

The roll ups sound nice, we made some at home for lunch yesterday


----------



## kadesma

Went out to dinner with DH. We had such a good time. The smiles and laughter was non-stop...And Dinner shrimp kabob's with wonderful basmati rice dessert Persian ice cream made with rose water, chopped pistashio's and saffron. Was it ever yummy, see the big grin I have?

kades


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh Kylie, you must try sweet potato fries if you get the chance.  One of my faves, too, especially sprinkled with a little cinnamon just out of the oven.   

The last thing that made me smile big time was talking to my almost 2 yr. old grandson on the phone today. I didn't understand much of what he was saying but he was sure animated and it was so cute!


----------



## Kylie1969

Cheryl, I can just imagine how happy and animated your little grandson sounded, I can see why that would make you smile...so sweet


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just got done with Shrek's dressing for the night.  There's about an 1/8th of an inch left to go, it's about 2 inches long.  Should close up overnight.  I will be able to start using ointment to keep it soft.  He's almost healed, Yea!!!!!!!!!!  It's been a very long, stressful month!


----------



## Cheryl J

Fiona, that is great news that he is almost healed.  I can imagine you are both ready!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Maybe we can finish our plans we had for this summer.


----------



## Kylie1969

Truly wonderful news Fi 

You have done an outstanding job!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I just got done with Shrek's dressing for the night.  There's about an 1/8th of an inch left to go, it's about 2 inches long.  Should close up overnight.  I will be able to start using ointment to keep it soft.  He's almost healed, Yea!!!!!!!!!!  It's been a very long, stressful month!



{{{{heal Shrek}}}}}

Fantastic news, PF!!!


----------



## kadesma

Cheryl J said:


> Oh Kylie, you must try sweet potato fries if you get the chance.  One of my faves, too, especially sprinkled with a little cinnamon just out of the oven.
> 
> The last thing that made me smile big time was talking to my almost 2 yr. old grandson on the phone today. I didn't understand much of what he was saying but he was sure animated and it was so cute!


Oh Cheryl,
how wonderful for you and the little one. I know just how you are feeling. I have 6 grandkids and I'll toss you this, when they get to be about 4-5 they will yak at and with you and life will just bloom for the both of you. It's  the greatest when they can talk to and with you. Enjoy and build those memories.
kades


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww....sweet...thank you kades. Made me smile.  Aren't grandchildren just the best things in life? Mine are 10, 7, 3, the two youngest are almost 2, and one's on the way.  

How old are yours?


----------



## TATTRAT

A nice PM from an old time, online friend. Thanks!


----------



## LPBeier

Princess Fiona, you are an amazing woman.  I admired you so much and hearing that your life may settle down to a dull roar puts a huge smile on my face (let's face it, you will never have a "normal" life...you are too caring and awesome for that ).
{{{{{{{{{{{{{Shrek and Fiona}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Princess Fiona, you are an amazing woman.  I admired you so much and hearing that your life may settle down to a dull roar puts a huge smile on my face (let's face it, you will never have a "normal" life...you are too caring and awesome for that ).
> {{{{{{{{{{{{{Shrek and Fiona}}}}}}}}}}}}}


Laurie said that really well.


----------



## buckytom

+1.


----------



## Kylie1969

TATTRAT said:


> A nice PM from an old time, online friend. Thanks!



That is always nice Tatt


----------



## PrincessFiona60

okay, that made me blush!  Thank you!


----------



## Addie

kadesma said:


> Oh Cheryl,
> how wonderful for you and the little one. I know just how you are feeling. I have 6 grandkids and I'll toss you this, when they get to be about 4-5 they will yak at and with you and life will just bloom for the both of you. It's the greatest when they can talk to and with you. Enjoy and build those memories.
> kades


 
All grandparents should have Skype on their computer. It is free. Every so often I get to call my grandson and we can see each other and talk. He has all sorts of tales to tell me. One time he ran and got his favorite book and held it up and asked me to read it to him. Thankfully, his mother was right there and handled that one for me. 

He speaks three languages. English to his father, Italian to his mother and Albanian to his other grandparents. Sometimes when we talk he has to stop and remember I am the English speaking Grammy.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I just got done with Shrek's dressing for the night. There's about an 1/8th of an inch left to go, it's about 2 inches long. Should close up overnight. I will be able to start using ointment to keep it soft. He's almost healed, Yea!!!!!!!!!! It's been a very long, stressful month!


 
That is great news. I know how both of you are feeling right now. The next time I need the good care of a good nurse, I am coming to Montana. 

I have had wounds like that. Each day I would measure it with one of those sheets that have circles on it to see how much it has closed. Some days the movement was so small you almost couldn't measure it. Other days there would be a big difference. 

I am doing a happy dance for you and Shrek.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My smile today was generated by a little tot sitting in a grocery cart holding in both hands a cookie as big as her head.  She was gumming the heck out of it and jabbering to beat the band.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My smile today was generated by a little tot sitting in a grocery cart holding in both hands a cookie as big as her head. She was gumming the heck out of it and jabbering to beat the band.


 
I love the little ones. I used to watch my kids out of site while they were playing. Did you know that dolls can talk up a storm? Or that toy trucks can make sounds like a real big truck?


----------



## Andy M.

SO and I were sitting out on the deck enjoying the nice weather when the sprinklers came on and three little kids a few doors down went wild running through the sprinklers and squealing with delight.  It was a joy to see and hear!


----------



## kadesma

Went to my eldest daughters for dinner today. 4 of the grand kids were there. We all sat out on their  new deck and watched as the kids dove and jumped into the pool and did their version of swimming or the dog paddle. They had a ball. Smile you bet I'm still grinning much like this
kades


----------



## DaveSoMD

Merlot said:


> Thanks for all the replies!  My car didnt cost as  much as I expected and the tooth will be extracted as soon as I can get  in to the oral surgeon *   I will probably take the cat somewhere on my next day off.  My child  is so attached already, I want to make sure it gets taken care of.*  I'm  not poor by any means but I have a load of stuff I have to get taken  care of.  I'll fit the cat in there to and hope for the best.



The above....,


----------



## Merlot

DaveSoMD said:


> The above....,


 
awww and that made me smile!


----------



## Cheryl J

Oh, I love the above stories of the laughing happy children!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I smiled the whole time I was on my puppy break today.


----------



## babetoo

big smile for the whole afternoon. my granddaughter,me and the two great grands went out to lunch for granddaughters b'day. then we did a little shopping pier one and Michaels. frozen yogurt was next on the list. as we riding home the six year old said "best day ever, with grandma riding in the car" you bet your booty that brings a great, giant smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This morning on the way to work there was a doe and her fawn trying to cross the street and cars kept zipping by.  I stopped and let them get across, as they reached the other side of the street the sprinklers came on.  At first the doe shied away, but finally walked through it.  The fawn was jumping and racing through the sprinklers, back and forth...so cute.  Started off my day just perfect!


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This morning on the way to work there was a doe and her fawn trying to cross the street and cars kept zipping by.  I stopped and let them get across, as they reached the other side of the street the sprinklers came on.  At first the doe shied away, but finally walked through it.  The fawn was jumping and racing through the sprinklers, back and forth...so cute.  Started off my day just perfect!


How wonderful. It just seems to bring a smile to you face. HUH.
ma


----------



## Cheryl J

Fiona, how cool to see deer on your way to work, especially frolicking little ones.  That would sure make me smile, too!


----------



## Kylie1969

My husband phoning me from work


----------



## LPBeier

I had a lot of smiles this week but the biggest one today was at the Kid's Day Camp.

We served the blue cupcakes and one of the leaders told me of a conversation between two of her kids.
Kid 1 "Wow, these are really good.  Do you remember the Panda ones last year?"
Kid 2 "Yeah, and these are even better.  I wonder what the cupcake will be next year....bet it is even more awesome!"

Out of the mouths of babes   I guess I will be making cupcakes for all the last day snacks from now one   My heart soars when I can make kids/people happy with my creations!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I had a lot of smiles this week but the biggest one today was at the Kid's Day Camp.
> 
> We served the blue cupcakes and one of the leaders told me of a conversation between two of her kids.
> Kid 1 "Wow, these are really good. Do you remember the Panda ones last year?"
> Kid 2 "Yeah, and these are even better. I wonder what the cupcake will be next year....bet it is even more awesome!"
> 
> Out of the mouths of babes  I guess I will be making cupcakes for all the last day snacks from now one  My heart soars when I can make kids/people happy with my creations!


 
Bringing smiles and happiness to kids is one of life's rewards.


----------



## Kylie1969

This brilliant cup of coffee I made 

That reminds me, time to take Steve his morning cuppa in bed


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> Bringing smiles and happiness to kids is one of life's rewards.


For years I was bitter that I didn't have children of my own.  Instead I get to to spend my time with everyone else's children.  It isn't the same in many ways, but in others it is even better!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> For years I was bitter that I didn't have children of my own.  Instead I get to to spend my time with everyone else's children.  It isn't the same in many ways, but in others it is even better!



I am nobody's Mother, but everyone's mother.  I got to be a Mom again today, asking the nice young man who bought Shrek's motorcycle if he had a helmet.  He rolled his eyes and said, "Ma'am, you sound just like my Mom."  I said, "Thank you." and he did have a helmet.


----------



## Ratchett

Just waking up in the morning makes me smile...............


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am nobody's Mother, but everyone's mother.  I got to be a Mom again today, asking the nice young man who bought Shrek's motorcycle if he had a helmet.  He rolled his eyes and said, "Ma'am, you sound just like my Mom."  I said, "Thank you." and he did have a helmet.


Yes, I know what you mean - I just gained two more "daughters" this week at the kid's camp.  They both have two parents but they also both have a lot of challenges.  They worked in the kitchen with me and we bonded.  Now I am teaching one to cook and the other just wants to "hang out". 

Oh, and on this past Mother's day I was doing my usual brooding about not being one or having one.  I got 3 carnations from three different kids, several hugs and a few cards at church and realized my Ma lives in California!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was called to be a Mom again.  Mentoring a 15 year old with some issues.  She's a sweet girl and scared out of her mind.  I spend several hours a week with her.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I am nobody's Mother, but everyone's mother. I got to be a Mom again today, asking the nice young man who bought Shrek's motorcycle if he had a helmet. He rolled his eyes and said, "Ma'am, you sound just like my Mom." I said, "Thank you." and he did have a helmet.


 
When I was living in Tacoma, WA, I managed some apartments that I rented to young military families. They were just kids. So many times they would tell me you are just like my mother. I always considered that to be the highest compliment I could get. 

Most of the kids couldn't afford to have a phone. So I allowed them to give my number to their families back home. Their families would call and I would get them to take the call. One mother told me, "I don't worry so much knowing that the kids have you to look after them." For a lot of the kids, it was the farthest they had ever been away from their families.


----------



## Kylie1969

The lovely gourmet pizza we had for lunch at the pizzeria


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My nieces! They're such funny kids.


----------



## taxlady

This picture:


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Yes, I know what you mean - I just gained two more "daughters" this week at the kid's camp.  They both have two parents but they also both have a lot of challenges.  They worked in the kitchen with me and we bonded.  Now I am teaching one to cook and the other just wants to "hang out".
> 
> Oh, and on this past Mother's day I was doing my usual brooding about not being one or having one.  I got 3 carnations from three different kids, several hugs and a few cards at church and realized my Ma lives in California!


I sure hope you meant me sweet girl.  You deserve all the hugs, carnations, cards you get. they will never be enough to fill your pockets
.ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Oh, and on this past Mother's day I was doing my usual brooding about not being one or having one.  I got 3 carnations from three different kids, several hugs and a few cards at church and realized my Ma lives in California!



Funny...My Ma lives in California, too...


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Funny...My Ma lives in California, too...


Yep I sure do honey I gotta get you two to come visit me.
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We will have to get that arranged...meet in Portland and drive down from there.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> This picture:



Aww, that made me smile too Taxy


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We will have to get that arranged...meet in Portland and drive down from there.


Sounds like a plan to me!

And Kades, of COURSE I mean you!  Even my facebook has you listed as my Ma!


----------



## LPBeier

My smile came last night as DH were catching up on some TV and together time.  We were sitting on the couch with Violet curled up between us and her head was on DH's lap.  Joie was on the other side of me, chewing on a little scrap of toy (he loves them - right now it is the foot of a plush mouse) allowing me to hold and steady it for him.

It doesn't matter what the dynamics of your family are, this is really quality time.

Just to show how special this is, Joie is a sort of "rescue dog" and had a lot of issues when we got him 7 years ago.  It has taken that long and all our love to get him to trust enough to lay beside us let alone hold onto his toy.


----------



## taxlady

The city is about to start doing "rehabilitation" of the water mains on my street, starting today, until the 17th of September. I was afraid that I wasn't going to be able to park my car in our underground garage. I just went outside and talked to some construction guys and the guy who seems to be in charge said that the only thing we would have to deal with is a 4" diameter pipe that we will have to drive across. Phew!


----------



## Dawgluver

Simonbaker's report on the celebration of the adoption of their daughter!


----------



## Somebunny

I just read a text from my daughter telling me about their U-pick raspberry picking experience today.  I had to SMILE when she wrote what my 
2 1/2 Year old granddaughter kept saying to her

"like Nana showed me, the red ones".

Lol!  She was here a few weeks ago and we had gone out to my little berry patch and I had shown her which berries to pick.....I'm so proud that she remembered!


----------



## Kylie1969

Visiting my mum today


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Simonbaker's report on the celebration of the adoption of their daughter!


 
Now that is something to smile about. Three of my grandkids were adopted when my daughter died. So they got to celebrate two birthdays.


----------



## Kylie1969

It certainly is


----------



## kadesma

Just reading what make this DC family smile. It's such a pleasure to read this thread.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

kadesma said:


> Just reading what make this DC family smile. It's such a pleasure to read this thread.
> kades



I agree, Ma!

I have a smile I should have reported yesterday.  DH called me when he got to work just before he was to start his bus run.  They have recently put cameras in the buses which are supposed to help the drivers in case of an accident (it comes on and records anything when there is an impact or sudden stop, but there is a real uproar because the drivers and union believe it is to "spy" on the drivers - DH is not of that opinion).  Anyway, he mentioned to me yesterday morning that he is unsure if he should go through yelllow lights or stop quick (could hurt passengers as  they are disabled and/or elderly).  He said he has been triggering the camera a lot lately.

Anyway, when he got in, he ran into one of the people who survey the cameras and jokingly said "I guess you have been seeing a lot of me lately". To which the guy said "Are you kidding?  You are one of the best drivers here and I am not the only one that thinks so"!

DH needed that boost of confidence and I got a smile! I know he is a great driver but my opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Kylie1969

kadesma said:


> Just reading what make this DC family smile. It's such a pleasure to read this thread.
> kades



I agree Kades, I love reading this thread


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I agree, Ma!
> 
> They have recently put cameras in the buses which are supposed to help the drivers in case of an accident (it comes on and records anything when there is an impact or sudden stop, but there is a real uproar because the drivers and union believe it is to "spy" on the drivers
> 
> DH needed that boost of confidence and I got a smile! I know he is a great driver but my opinion doesn't count.


 
Like any large city, Boston has its sections that have a high crime rate. The bus drivers that work those routes, demanded cameras for their own safety. Now ALL the buses and the subway trains along with the platforms have cameras. There are cameras everywhere you look. No stink raised here. We even have cameras on some streets. If you are up to no good, then you have a worry. If you are a law abiding citizen, then no worry. 

Our drivers are not allowed to have cell phones with them. We had a rear end accident with a driver texting while driving.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have had cameras on our buses for awhile now...there are about 3 throughout each bus, I think it is a great idea


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!  Maybe you had to be here but...I grabbed a handful of M&M's and carefully ate all but the green ones.  I took them over to Shrek and traded them out for brown ones in his bowl.  The look on his face was priceless and he said "Now what the heck was that all about?"  I told him the weren't ripe, yet.  He turned as blue as a blue M&M....trying not to give me the satisfaction of a laugh.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!! Maybe you had to be here but...I grabbed a handful of M&M's and carefully ate all but the green ones. I took them over to Shrek and traded them out for brown ones in his bowl. The look on his face was priceless and he said "Now what the heck was that all about?" I told him the weren't ripe, yet. He turned as blue as a blue M&M....trying not to give me the satisfaction of a laugh.


 
 I just love the way you torture him.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> LOL!!  Maybe you had to be here but...I grabbed a handful of M&M's and carefully ate all but the green ones.  I took them over to Shrek and traded them out for brown ones in his bowl.  The look on his face was priceless and he said "Now what the heck was that all about?"  I told him the weren't ripe, yet.  He turned as blue as a blue M&M....trying not to give me the satisfaction of a laugh.



Now why can't I think of something so clever?  Wait...Hubby doesn't read this forum...maybe I did just think of something clever. I'm off to buy m&m's...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So glad to help you out with tormenting the spouse!  It's just so much fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

The glass of Jim Beam and coke I just had


----------



## LPBeier

Just came home from having tea with a couple we haven't seen for awhile.  When we lived closer we would meet all the time at the near to both of us Tim Horton's.  When we moved, we saw less and less of each other (we are now 20 minutes apart instead of 5 ).

It was such a good time to sit and chat.  It brought a huge smile to my face that we can just do these kind of things spur of the moment again and not have to worry about Dad or anything.

Then DH and I went to McDonald's for a late supper, returning home to take the dogs for a late walk around the complex.  Good exercise for all of us!  That was the third walk of the day for DH and "kids" and second for me!

I am loving my summer.


----------



## chopper

I've been waiting so long...it's raining!  Nice rain! I have a big smile!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> I've been waiting so long...it's raining!  Nice rain! I have a big smile!



Yay!!!  Hope it lasts, Chopper!


----------



## chopper

Thanks. It's a frog drowner!


----------



## zfranca

My friendly neighbour came to visit. It made me smile..


----------



## Margi Cintrano

*My Twin Grandsons Age 5 1/2 in Zürich*

They called me all by themselves this morning ... Just to say, I love you Grandmom Margaux ...

 

Buonasera,
Ciao, Margaux


----------



## CWS4322

I bring sand and pebbles/rocks home from Lake of the Woods (my grandparents' cabin-now my cousin's) every summer that I go. I have a collection of rocks that my grandma kept on the woodburning cook stove--each rock is one that one of us collected...that rock collection is now mine and dear to me. I finally found the right container for last year's rocks and sand. The tray is one my mom used at LOW on the Canadian side (where my folks had a cabin for 10 years) (okay, I painted it purple--what did you expect)? Now all I have to do is find the rock collection (it has been packed for 2 years) and put those on the tray:


----------



## kadesma

CWS4322 said:


> I bring sand and pebbles/rocks home from Lake of the Woods (my grandparents' cabin-now my cousin's) every summer that I go. I have a collection of rocks that my grandma kept on the woodburning cook stove--each rock is one that one of us collected...that rock collection is now mine and dear to me. I finally found the right container for last year's rocks and sand. The tray is one my mom used at LOW on the Canadian side (where my folks had a cabin for 10 years) (okay, I painted it purple--what did you expect)? Now all I have to do is find the rock collection (it has been packed for 2 years) and put those on the tray:


I like. What a treasure you have. My favorite thing is to save oldies  from mom, gramma, dad.and bompa. Emmmm makes me feel so happy and warm.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Margi Cintrano said:


> They called me all by themselves this morning ... Just to say, I love you Grandmom Margaux ...
> 
> 
> 
> Buonasera,
> Ciao, Margaux


How nice Margi. Little ones are so precious. That would indeed make me smile.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma

Grandson Cade spending the night for the last days of summer. School will soon start and  seeing the kids will be  on just Sundays for dinner.
kades


----------



## CWS4322

kadesma said:


> I like. What a treasure you have. My favorite thing is to save oldies  from mom, gramma, dad.and bompa. Emmmm makes me feel so happy and warm.
> kades


+1

The DH wants to throw my sand and pebble collection outside...I had hissy fit when he took last year's sand  when I wasn't looking and put it in the sawmill shed....I needed the right container...I have a square glass one from the year before...on one side, I affixed a picture of my mom and me sitting on "the rock." I also have pics of my grandma on that rock, my mom sitting on that rock when she was 16, 22, in her thirties, my brothers and I on that rock, my cousins on that rock, my cousins' kids on that rock...


----------



## Margi Cintrano

Kadesma.

Thanks dear. I knew you could truly appreciate this. The two Little Rascals made the long distance call, all by themselves ! It is a long distance call from Zürich to Puglia ... 

Thanks for sharing your views.

Kind regards and have a lovely summer,
Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano

CWS, 

I have a large vile of Pyramid of Giza, Egyptian Sand which I had taken in the 1980s from that trip ... It travels everywhere with me ... Amazing what we save, guard and collect ...

Thanks for sharing your interesting anecdote ...

Have wonderful summer,
Buonasera, Ciao. Margaux.


----------



## taxlady

zfranca said:


> My friendly neighbour came to visit. It made me smile..


That would make me smile too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I said "No" at work...made me smile.


----------



## Kylie1969

Hubby buying me a new TV


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I said "No" at work...made me smile.


Way to go lady.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Way to go lady.



+1

Way to go, PF!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I said "No" at work...made me smile.


+2 Funny how "no" is one of the first words one learns, but as one gets older, one forgets how to say it...


----------



## buckytom

i had a pretty good day today starting at 4:48am.

we had a major meltdown of a power supply that feeds the main audio video router out of my building. it died so badly that it took down the backup power supply, as well as the cpu that controls the damn thing. so, for 7 minutes we had nothing on air, *nada;* not eastern, central, mountain, or west coast was getting anything.
then there was lots of junk going out for an hour to the 4 u.s. time zones, as well as the cw network. this was a big time event that engineers only experience a few times in their lifetimes, and i was the senior guy on the job. 

it took me a bit, but i was able to determine what happened, then physically swapped out this gigantic power supply bucket and get the system back up and running before the 6am shows. this thing was heavy. i ripped one of my favourite shirts in the process, but i'll just put in for it (several, lol) when i do my taxes as "unreimbursed employee expenses".  

i got a lot of atta boys from my bosses for that one. 

then i went home, ate a coupla cheese dogs, slept a little, then took my boy down to the field and had a pickup game of baseball with a bunch of 8 to 10 year olds; them vs. me.

i crushed the little brats and sent them home crying... just kidding. it was a lot of fun. 

dw made dinner, then we watched a few cartoons and some olympics before i put my family to bed, and i headed back in to work.

and here i am.

hoping to not have to avert another disaster tonight. my cape and tights are in the wash.


----------



## CWS4322

buckytom said:


> i had a pretty good day today starting at 4:48am.
> 
> we had a major meltdown of a power supply that feeds the main audio video router out of my building. it died so badly that it took down the backup power supply, as well as the cpu that controls the damn thing. so, for 7 minutes we had nothing on air, *nada;* not eastern, central, mountain, or west coast was getting anything.
> then there was lots of junk going out for an hour to the 4 u.s. time zones, as well as the cw network. this was a big time event that engineers only experience a few times in their lifetimes, and i was the senior guy on the job.
> 
> it took me a bit, but i was able to determine what happened, then physically swapped out this gigantic power supply bucket and get the system back up and running before the 6am shows. this thing was heavy. i ripped one of my favourite shirts in the process, but i'll just put in for it (several, lol) when i do my taxes as "unreimbursed employee expenses".
> 
> i got a lot of atta boys from my bosses for that one.
> 
> then i went home, ate a coupla cheese dogs, slept a little, then took my boy down to the field and had a pickup game of baseball with a bunch of 8 to 10 year olds; them vs. me.
> 
> i crushed the little brats and sent them home crying... just kidding. it was a lot of fun.
> 
> dw made dinner, then we watched a few cartoons and some olympics before i put my family to bed, and i headed back in to work.
> 
> and here i am.
> 
> hoping to not have to avert another disaster tonight. my cape and tights are in the wash.


Now why did I have the impression you kept them in a phone booth?


----------



## taxlady

Wow BT, exciting day. I'm glad it turned out well.


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, Bucky T, that is amazing!  Hope they appreciate you there at work! 

My smile is a simple one.  My MIL had three helpings of my broccoli salad and did not even hesitate when I gave her some to take home! Oh, and everyone enjoyed the whole meal.


----------



## tinlizzie

Buckytom for President 'cause he can git 'er done.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> Buckytom for President 'cause he can git 'er done.



+1


----------



## Kylie1969

I agree, Tom for president


----------



## Cheryl J

One of my littlest little grandsons said 'grandma' yesterday.  He'll be two in September.  It came out "gahmah" but that's close enough for me!


----------



## buckytom

lol, you guys are nuts. 

you have no idea what i'd do with all of that power.

mwahahahaaa.


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl J said:


> One of my littlest little grandsons said 'grandma' yesterday.  He'll be two in September.  It came out "gahmah" but that's close enough for me!


Cheryl, I love your "Grandma" moments.  They are so precious!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, so here's my smile.  I was meeting with our youth pastor (he's all of 24)  today regarding food for the service conference coming up.  He said he was really proud how I am delegating stuff and that if there is anything they can do to make my life easier to let him know.  

Then he stared at the menu for about 2 minutes and said "you have so and so making the macaroni?  But you ALWAYS make the macaroni.  It just won't be the same!"  I found it hard to hold back the huge smile (and chuckles) as I told him I am teaching this person to cook and I will make sure she follows my recipe to a tee.

I love my kids!


----------



## buckytom

Cheryl J said:


> One of my littlest little grandsons said 'grandma' yesterday.  He'll be two in September.  It came out "gahmah" but that's close enough for me!



sorry, cheryl.  didn't mean to stomp on your moment.

gammah is a very cool step. the next few years are gold from what i've learned with my family. god bless the little talker.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile

Tom check out the Mrs Brown Boys Vid I posted on the cool videos thread. Technically it should interest you and its very funny.


----------



## buckytom

when did you post it? i haven't seen it.

recently?


----------



## chopper

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> One of my littlest little grandsons said 'grandma' yesterday.  He'll be two in September.  It came out "gahmah" but that's close enough for me!



Beautiful!!!  Treasure those moments!


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:
			
		

> Okay, so here's my smile.  I was meeting with our youth pastor (he's all of 24)  today regarding food for the service conference coming up.  He said he was really proud how I am delegating stuff and that if there is anything they can do to make my life easier to let him know.
> 
> Then he stared at the menu for about 2 minutes and said "you have so and so making the macaroni?  But you ALWAYS make the macaroni.  It just won't be the same!"  I found it hard to hold back the huge smile (and chuckles) as I told him I am teaching this person to cook and I will make sure she follows my recipe to a tee.
> 
> I love my kids!



I love it!!


----------



## kadesma

CWS4322 said:


> +1
> 
> The DH wants to throw my sand and pebble collection outside...I had hissy fit when he took last year's sand  when I wasn't looking and put it in the sawmill shed....I needed the right container...I have a square glass one from the year before...on one side, I affixed a picture of my mom and me sitting on "the rock." I also have pics of my grandma on that rock, my mom sitting on that rock when she was 16, 22, in her thirties, my brothers and I on that rock, my cousins on that rock, my cousins' kids on that rock...


Tell DH he's getting a great big smack if even looks at the sand and rock. It's precious and needs looking after.
kades


----------



## kadesma

All 4 of the kids here today we just had a dip in the pool and now it's time for snow cones. How I adore and love these kids.  They are  why my heart beats.
.
kades


----------



## chopper

kadesma said:
			
		

> All 4 of the kids here today we just had a dip in the pool and now it's time for snow cones. How I adore and love these kids.  They are  why my heart beats.
> .
> kades



I love it. Children make me smile every day!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> All 4 of the kids here today we just had a dip in the pool and now it's time for snow cones. How I adore and love these kids.  They are  why my heart beats.
> .
> kades




Well, they are your life's work!  You did a good job!


----------



## kadesma

chopper said:


> I love it. Children make me smile every day!


Life would be so boring without kids. And I can't imagine times without them.
kades


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> Cheryl, I love your "Grandma" moments. They are so precious!


 


chopper said:


> Beautiful!!! Treasure those moments!


 
Thank you for your comments on my smiley and proud grandma moments!  Made me smile all over again.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> gammah is a very cool step. the next few years are gold from what i've learned with my family. god bless the little talker.


 
Aww...thanks, Tom.  Yep, it's gold all right - still can hardly believe the gifts I've been given.


----------



## Cheryl J

kadesma said:


> All 4 of the kids here today we just had a dip in the pool and now it's time for snow cones. How I adore and love these kids. They are why my heart beats.
> .
> kades


 
I love this.


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve getting the all clear from his colonoscopy today


----------



## Addie

I had an appointment for Winthrop this morniing. The look on the driver's face when I opened the door. He usually arrives around or a little after ten. Nine o'clock and I had just gotten out of the shower. A large towel around my body and one on my hair. A knock on my door. I open the door and the driver looks at me as if I was an alien. Now my theory is if I answered the door in a bikini with a thong bottom, that would be socially acceptable. After all you can wear one on the beach in public. But a very large sheet towel covering my body from my armpits to the floor for some strange reason is considered unacceptable. I can't help wonder what he will tell his wife tonight when she asks how his day was. When I asked him to give me fifteen minutes, all he could do was mumble and stutter while he was looking away.


----------



## chopper

You probably made his day!  LOL


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Well, they are your life's work!  You did a good job!


Thanks PF. You know me well.
kades


----------



## chopper

Last thing that made me smile???
A supportive PM from a friend.


----------



## Kylie1969

Watching our new big screen TV


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Playing with Roe today.  She wanted up and I put her on the desk, she knocked my water bottle off (lid was on) and then wanted down. She fought and argued with that bottle for at least 20 minutes.  By the time her mommmy picked her up she was starting to build her nest for some well-earned sleep.  Roe did so good with the harness and leash today!

By the time she left there were 4 balls, a rawhide chew, a scarf, my Dead Fred Pencil Holder, 3 highlighter pens, 6 torn up tissues, a stuffed cat and dog, two half eaten biscuits, an empty water dish (dumped for the umpteenth time), a snow boot and several pieces of paper all over the floor.  We had fun.


----------



## Addie

A collect phone call that woke me out of a sound sleep. It was from Robert something or other from *Spain*! I started to wonder if he did get hold of who he was trying to reach, would they accept a collect call from him. I can hear the conversation. "Mom send me some money. I am broke."


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Playing with Roe today.  She wanted up and I put her on the desk, she knocked my water bottle off (lid was on) and then wanted down. She fought and argued with that bottle for at least 20 minutes.  By the time her mommmy picked her up she was starting to build her nest for some well-earned sleep.  Roe did so good with the harness and leash today!
> 
> By the time she left there were 4 balls, a rawhide chew, a scarf, my Dead Fred Pencil Holder, 3 highlighter pens, 6 torn up tissues, a stuffed cat and dog, two half eaten biscuits, an empty water dish (dumped for the umpteenth time), a snow boot and several pieces of paper all over the floor.  We had fun.



Oh, sweetness!  Jack Russels are a LOT of work!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, sweetness!  Jack Russels are a LOT of work!



That was in just two hours and I took her out twice for a wee bit...I finally figured out how she tells me she's gotta go.  She gets really quiet and I have to turn tolook at her and she just sits staring at me.  We made it all the way outside the second time  First time, the rug inside the door got wet.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> A collect phone call that woke me out of a sound sleep. It was from Robert something or other from Spain! I started to wonder if he did get hold of who he was trying to reach, would they accept a collect call from him. I can hear the conversation. "Mom send me some money. I am broke."



Oh, geez, Addie. This is the new scam du jour.  Scammers sound like desperate relatives (Gramma, my wallet's been stolen and I'm in an Italian jail) and try to get money from unsuspecting seniors.  Hang up!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> That was in just two hours and I took her out twice for a wee bit...I finally figured out how she tells me she's gotta go.  She gets really quiet and I have to turn tolook at her and she just sits staring at me.  We made it all the way outside the second time  First time, the rug inside the door got wet.



Want video and pics....she'll learn.

Jack Russels are probably the wiliest and smartest dogs around.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Want video and pics....she'll learn.
> 
> Jack Russels are probably the wiliest and smartest dogs around.


Smart dogs are, how shall I put it, difficult. I had a Siberian husky. She was really smart and she was such a bitch. She knew she wasn't supposed to chew her leash, so when we had a visiting husky, she chewed through his leash. I was very fond of her even if she was a bitch.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She's smart alright!  I gotta remember to take my camera to work.


----------



## LPBeier

I've been asked to speak at our youth Service Conference (which I coordinate lunch and dinners for) regarding hospitality as a way to serve others.  I am excited and nervous all at the same time.  I have spoken to the youth group several times before, but usually with my hubby and smaller groups.  There will be around 30 teenagers, their 20-something leaders and a few adults who wander in to see what is happening. Probably close to 50 in total! 

My smile is that to them I am not just a pretty face, um cook!


----------



## buckytom

you'll do great, lp.

good luck. if you get nervous, just try the underwear thing.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:
			
		

> I've been asked to speak at our youth Service Conference (which I coordinate lunch and dinners for) regarding hospitality as a way to serve others.  I am excited and nervous all at the same time.  I have spoken to the youth group several times before, but usually with my hubby and smaller groups.  There will be around 30 teenagers, their 20-something leaders and a few adults who wander in to see what is happening. Probably close to 50 in total!
> 
> My smile is that to them I am not just a pretty face, um cook!



LP, that's quite an honor!  You'll be fine!

And you are a pretty face!  (and a good cook)


----------



## Andy M.

Great stuff, LP.  I'm confident you'll wow them.


----------



## Cheryl J

LP, I'm still kinda new here, but from what I've read about your involvement with your youth group, you will do great!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LP, you will do a great job, you always have, you always will.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> I've been asked to speak at our youth Service Conference (which I coordinate lunch and dinners for) regarding hospitality as a way to serve others.  I am excited and nervous all at the same time.  I have spoken to the youth group several times before, but usually with my hubby and smaller groups.  There will be around 30 teenagers, their 20-something leaders and a few adults who wander in to see what is happening. Probably close to 50 in total!
> 
> My smile is that to them I am not just a pretty face, um cook!


Listen here girl of mine You will wow em.  I can just hear you now. And I know you will be a hit. We, all of us here at DC know you can do this so go make us proud.
ma


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> I've been asked to speak at our youth Service Conference (which I coordinate lunch and dinners for) regarding hospitality as a way to serve others.  I am excited and nervous all at the same time.  I have spoken to the youth group several times before, but usually with my hubby and smaller groups.  There will be around 30 teenagers, their 20-something leaders and a few adults who wander in to see what is happening. Probably close to 50 in total!
> 
> My smile is that to them I am not just a pretty face, um cook!



Wow, what an honour!

You will be fabulous LP, enjoy!


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, I am humbled by all the words of encouragement here.  DC really is a family.  I apologize I didn't respond sooner but we started the big room switch today and our computers were down for several hours.  

I find out tomorrow which day or evening I speak the week of August 13 - 17.

Oh, and Bucky T, I think I will refrain from the underwear thing - this is a "youth group" after all!


----------



## buckytom

lol, yeah, bad idea come to think of it. who wants to see someone in their underoos.


----------



## Kylie1969

Yeah, underwear is overrated


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> lol, yeah, bad idea come to think of it. who wants to see someone in their underoos.


A youth crowd? Sounds good to me. 





Okay, I'll try to quit being a dirty old lady.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> lol, yeah, bad idea come to think of it. who wants to see someone in their underoos.


 
Obvioously your wife doesn't have an old copy of a certain Sears catalog with the men's section on underewear.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:
			
		

> Obvioously your wife doesn't have an old copy of a certain Sears catalog with the men's section on underewear.



Ha!  I remember that catalog, Addie!  I had to show it to my mom.  Didn't the guy sue Sears?


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Ha! I remember that catalog, Addie! I had to show it to my mom. Didn't the guy sue Sears?


 
Yup, and he won. For those of you who don't know what we are talking about, there was a picture of a male model in briefs. To say he was well endowed is putting it mildly. That catalog became the talk of the country. Every woman wanted a copy of that catalog.


----------



## buckytom

excuse me.

i was talking about underroos, the underwear that's fun to wear.

not banana hammocks.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> excuse me.
> 
> i was talking about underroos, the underwear that's fun to wear.
> 
> not banana hammocks.


 
 I never heard that expession. 

Time to clean the monitor again.


----------



## CWS4322

Switching gears, here. Today I've been tossing chopped veggies (bean butts, the core from the cabbage used yesterday, stalks from the chard, etc.) over the deck railing. Watching 20 hens (and 1 roo) run at "breakneck chicken speed" to reach the bounty of food had me laughing. There is a 3.5 ft high (I know, I paid for it and I paid by the foot) septic bed field between the house and the barn. It is so funny to watch the flock racing over the top of this and running as fast as their little legs can carry them to where the food is (they probably would be tasty chickens with good muscle tone...but they are NOT those kind of chickens). Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN!


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Switching gears, here. Today I've been tossing chopped veggies (bean butts, the core from the cabbage used yesterday, stalks from the chard, etc.) over the deck railing. Watching 20 hens (and 1 roo) run at "breakneck chicken speed" to reach the bounty of food had me laughing. There is a 3.5 ft high (I know, I paid for it and I paid by the foot) septic bed field between the house and the barn. It is so funny to watch the flock racing over the top of this and running as fast as their little legs can carry them to where the food is (they probably would be tasty chickens with good muscle tone...but they are NOT those kind of chickens). Who knew having chickens could be so much FUN!


Now THAT made me smile


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> Now THAT made me smile


A chicken Calvary is what comes to my mind. Some of them have their wings out for balance, more often than not, one slips on one of the lids for the septic (these are plastic lids). It can be dead-quiet in the yard, but as soon as "food starts falling from the sky" they are up and running. This flock is VERY food motivated. The Road Island Reds (these live at the DH's house, but will most likely move to the farm for the winter) are not food motivated. It is hard to herd them in before the time they want to go in because of this lack of motivation. My girls, however, are easy to manipulate if food is involved.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> A chicken Calvary is what comes to my mind. Some of them have their wings out for balance, more often than not, one slips on one of the lids for the septic (these are plastic lids). It can be dead-quiet in the yard, but as soon as "food starts falling from the sky" they are up and running. This flock is VERY food motivated. The Road Island Reds (these live at the DH's house, but will most likely move to the farm for the winter) are not food motivated. It is hard to herd them in before the time they want to go in because of this lack of motivation. My girls, however, are easy to manipulate if food is involved.


 
I know the kind of tank you are talking about. My son had one in the back yard when he lived in Vermont. His boxer puppy used to slide all over it when he tried to run across it.


----------



## CWS4322

The Saints would lie on top of it and survey their kingdom.


----------



## Kylie1969

buckytom said:


> excuse me.
> 
> i was talking about underroos, the underwear that's fun to wear.
> 
> not banana hammocks.



Gee that is funny  I too have not heard that before


----------



## chopper

CWS, your girls are motivated by food because you feed them the good stuff!  You really should video tape them for us all.


----------



## babetoo

went to concert where my grandkids(grown kids) won the concert. was big deal, with money and perks involved. smiles all night.


----------



## Cheryl J

Congrats to the kids, babetoo, I would for sure be smiling too!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> Congrats to the kids, babetoo, I would for sure be smiling too!



+1!


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> Yup, and he won. For those of you who don't know what we are talking about, there was a picture of a male model in briefs. To say he was well endowed is putting it mildly. That catalog became the talk of the country. Every woman wanted a copy of that catalog.


 
I remember that!  My mom and auntie were giggling about it - I was just out of high school.  A guy wrote a song about that years ago.   

Zoot Fenster - The Man On Page 602 - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:
			
		

> I remember that!  My mom and auntie were giggling about it - I was just out of high school.  A guy wrote a song about that years ago.
> 
> Zoot Fenster - The Man On Page 602 - YouTube



OMG!  Too funny, Cheryl!


----------



## LPBeier

We have started moving our rooms around and DH's desk is in his room and I have my desk, sewing desk and one table (will have another at some point.  I also have Violet's office bed with me because there are hardwood floors in here and she doesn't like the cool floor.  

Anyway, as we predicted, the "girls" are in the studio, while Joie and DH are in the "man cave"!    It's not that each favours one of us over the other, it's just how it is!  Joie has claimed that room ever since Dad went into the hospital this last time and it seems that he is "allowing" DH to share it with him.


----------



## Addie

Yesterday one of my older granddaughters stopped by to just visit. She lives out of state and came down from Maine to try and find a job down here. She stopped by again today to use the computer to apply for jobs. I helped raise her and she is very special to me. She is one of the five kids my daughter left behind when she died. It was so good to see her and know she is doing okay.


----------



## chopper

Addie said:
			
		

> Yesterday one of my older granddaughters stopped by to just visit. She lives out of state and came down from Maine to try and find a job down here. She stopped by again today to use the computer to apply for jobs. I helped raise her and she is very special to me. She is one of the five kids my daughter left behind when she died. It was so good to see her and know she is doing okay.



That would make me smile too!  I sure hope she finds a job and will be living close by you.


----------



## kadesma

Addie said:


> Yesterday one of my older granddaughters stopped by to just visit. She lives out of state and came down from Maine to try and find a job down here. She stopped by again today to use the computer to apply for jobs. I helped raise her and she is very special to me. She is one of the five kids my daughter left behind when she died. It was so good to see her and know she is doing okay.


Addie,
I'm with chopper on this one. I hope and pray she finds that perfect job and moves so she can be close to her "Ma"  and the smile never leaves your face.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Now I need to share my smile. This morning my daughter stopped by to pick  up the foccacia, sandwiches I made for her and a teacher friend. I piled on the ham,mortadella with pistashio's thin sliced apple, swiss cheese mayo and mustard.oh yes and lettuce.  add a small baggies of homemade pickles,and sliced avocado, tomato and thin sliced onion. These were just in case condiments I'm so use to seeing both boys with her I was shocked not to see Cade. He is going to Jr.High now and starts school next tues. Little Carson came running in threw himself on the bed, hugged me and asked ever so sweetly, Ma did the tooth fairy come. Yes honey he left you 5.00  Here it is under the pillow. Boy did he grin the day was made and he was off to school.
Wonderful way to start the day.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Now I need to share my smile. This morning my daughter stopped by to pick  up the foccacia, sandwiches I made for her and a teacher friend. I piled on the ham,mortadella with pistashio's thin sliced apple, swiss cheese mayo and mustard.oh yes and lettuce.  add a small baggies of homemade pickles,and sliced avocado, tomato and thin sliced onion. These were just in case condiments I'm so use to seeing both boys with her I was shocked not to see Cade. He is going to Jr.High now and starts school next tues. Little Carson came running in threw himself on the bed, hugged me and asked ever so sweetly, Ma did the tooth fairy come. Yes honey he left you 5.00  Here it is under the pillow. Boy did he grin the day was made and he was off to school.
> Wonderful way to start the day.
> kades



How sweet!  Of course, Cade will never outgrow his Ma, but I can see his life is getting busier.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Yesterday one of my older granddaughters stopped by to just visit. She lives out of state and came down from Maine to try and find a job down here. She stopped by again today to use the computer to apply for jobs. I helped raise her and she is very special to me. She is one of the five kids my daughter left behind when she died. It was so good to see her and know she is doing okay.




That is great, Addie!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, I am with Chopper and Kades.  It would be great for both of you if your granddaughter moved close to you.  You are both in my thoughts and prayers!

Kades, I am with the Princess.  You are deep in the hearts of all your grandchildren, specially Cade.  He may be growing up but he will always love his Ma!  And now Carson is taking that place and giving you smiles to remember.  Oh, and remember you always have me! 

Oh, and I wish I knew you when I was Carson's age - I got a quarter from the toothfairy


----------



## LPBeier

My smile - I was at my physiotherapist appointment and he is concerned about the spasms I am having up my back from my left hip.  So he decided to work on the whole back.  I get on the bed on my stomach and he places needles (similar to accupuncture) all over my back and sides.  Then he says "I'll be right back I have to get your chart ... don't go anywhere!".


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:
			
		

> My smile - I was at my physiotherapist appointment and he is concerned about the spasms I am having up my back from my left hip.  So he decided to work on the whole back.  I get on the bed on my stomach and he places needles (similar to accupuncture) all over my back and sides.  Then he says "I'll be right back I have to get your chart ... don't go anywhere!".



More than a smile. I was reading this and chuckled. Like you would go anywhere looking like a porcupine.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> My smile - I was at my physiotherapist appointment and he is concerned about the spasms I am having up my back from my left hip. So he decided to work on the whole back. I get on the bed on my stomach and he places needles (similar to accupuncture) all over my back and sides. Then he says "I'll be right back I have to get your chart ... don't go anywhere!".


 Want to race?


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> My smile - I was at my physiotherapist appointment and he is concerned about the spasms I am having up my back from my left hip.  So he decided to work on the whole back.  I get on the bed on my stomach and he places needles (similar to accupuncture) all over my back and sides.  Then he says "I'll be right back I have to get your chart ... don't go anywhere!".



That is so funny


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Addie, I am with Chopper and Kades.  It would be great for both of you if your granddaughter moved close to you.  You are both in my thoughts and prayers!
> 
> Kades, I am with the Princess.  You are deep in the hearts of all your grandchildren, specially Cade.  He may be growing up but he will always love his Ma!  And now Carson is taking that place and giving you smiles to remember.  Oh, and remember you always have me!
> 
> Oh, and I wish I knew you when I was Carson's age - I got a quarter from the toothfairy


I'd have loved that LP. You'd have been my other little princess along with Olivia. I do love these little girls.  You are right about my Cade. Geez he is now as tall as I am Starts Jr. High this coming tuesday. Can you believe that? DH is worried about him so we plan to go out there several times a week, pick him up and treat him to some ice cream or a sundae and then take him home so he has an adult around til him mom get's home. I know him and I also know he does just as his mom say's so No other kids are going to get in the house or around  the pool til him parents come home. Thank heavens. Ok there Missy  I saw your post about the needles so don't ya go runnin by my house dressed like that
ma


----------



## JoAnn L.

The last thing to make me smile was seeing a father and young daughter out for a run ( she looked to be about 10 years old). It just warmed my heart. I wish I would have done things with my dad.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Goofy Roe, again.  She's just so darn cute, she about did a double back flip out of another Auntie's lap to come say Hi to me.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Goofy Roe, again.  She's just so darn cute, she about did a double back flip out of another Auntie's lap to come say Hi to me.



Nothing much cuter than a Jack Russel puppy!


----------



## taxlady

What made me smile today? I got to meet CWS. She brought me eggs and vegis. Then we picked up the sandwiches for the Danish Club Luncheon and headed downtown to the lunch. The food was, as usual, great. So was the akvavit. We were having so much fun that we forgot to take pix of the food.

Here's some pix of the sandwiches and dessert at previous luncheons. Pretty much the same thing today.







But there was no steak tartar because of the weather and there was no bacon on the "leverpostej" (liver pate).


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> What made me smile today? I got to meet CWS. She brought me eggs and vegis. Then we picked up the sandwiches for the Danish Club Luncheon and headed downtown to the lunch. The food was, as usual, great. So was the akvavit. We were having so much fun that we forgot to take pix of the food.
> 
> Here's some pix of the sandwiches and dessert at previous luncheons. Pretty much the same thing today.
> 
> But there was no steak tartar because of the weather and there was no bacon on the "leverpostej" (liver pate).



I'm smiling big time!   How fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> What made me smile today? I got to meet CWS. She brought me eggs and vegis. Then we picked up the sandwiches for the Danish Club Luncheon and headed downtown to the lunch. The food was, as usual, great. So was the akvavit. We were having so much fun that we forgot to take pix of the food.
> 
> Here's some pix of the sandwiches and dessert at previous luncheons. Pretty much the same thing today.
> 
> 
> But there was no steak tartar because of the weather and there was no bacon on the "leverpostej" (liver pate).



She didn't bring any chickens with her riding shotgun?


----------



## Cheryl J

How fun that you two got to meet up!  Sounds like you had a great time, as well as great food!


----------



## chopper

You are so lucky!  I would love to meet the chicken lady!


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She didn't bring any chickens with her riding shotgun?


 

don't be silly, pf. 

of course they were there. 


taxy just didn't see them because they were across the road...


sounds like fun, you two. wish i coulda been there. i miss going to a danish club.


----------



## LPBeier

TL and CWS, I am so glad you got to meet!  Your days sounds great!

My smile came when I was out front talking to my back upstairs neighbour (around my age) when our much younger and quite cute front upstairs neighbour came from his car and stopped by.  He said "how are my two favourite young ladies doing on this fine day? You know we have the best part of the building!"  

No need to say more!


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> don't be silly, pf.
> 
> of course they were there.
> 
> 
> *taxy just didn't see them because they were across the road...*
> 
> 
> sounds like fun, you two. wish i coulda been there. i miss going to a danish club.


----------



## buckytom

chickens just can't help themselves.

if you need them to move into a new coop, just build the new coop a few feet away, then put a road through...

my smile today came from a couple of coaches i befriended this past baseball season. we ran into each other one night recently while practising with our sons on the town fields, and they invited us to join them this summer as they practice together to teach their sons how to hit, field, and throw.

we had a great practice tonight, and my boy performed well. i knew he was nervous being around the best players in the league, but his did his best and had fun.

later, i found out that two of the coaches used to be professional players in the dominican republic. 

thinking back, it makes sense. these guys are as smoothe as silk in the field, and all hit well and have guns for arms.

i'm just so thrilled to be able to play with these guys, and couldn't ask for better guys to teach my boy the basics as well as the nuances of the game. man, i was busting my ass to keep up, though. ok, i am 15 years
 older than them, but that's no excuse.


and i get to work on my spanish. the kids laugh at me when i make a mistake, so i just curse at them in german, italian, polish, or korean. you know, the american way!


lol, just judding.

sorta.  (under my breath)


----------



## Kylie1969

So great that you both got to meet, how nice is that!


----------



## chopper

My flowers have finally filled in and are looking pretty.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> My flowers have finally filled in and are looking pretty.



Lovely!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What's the blue spikey ones Chopper?


----------



## Dawgluver

Looks like salvia.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Saliva???  It's blue and pretty...

Actually, that's what I was thinking...but wasn't sure.  I had it in mind Salvia was red.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Saliva???  It's blue and pretty...
> 
> Actually, that's what I was thinking...but wasn't sure.  I had it in mind Salvia was red.



I used to grow both varieties.  The hybrid is red.  Might be something else, but that's what mine looked like.

Hmm.  I can't make it bigger.  The others are marigolds!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I recognized the goldimars...and the pansies.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Looks like salvia.



Ding ding ding. You win!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

or maybe I meant petunias...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> or maybe I meant petunias...



Ding ding...a second place for you!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They are purty...I'm lucky to recognize the colors...


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> Ding ding ding. You win!!!



I wish my flowers looked as nice as yours, Chopper!  Our lawn is on the second month of no mowing, as it's basically dead.  As are my flowers.  Sixth driest summer on record.

My tomatoes and cukes are doing well, and the beans would be too, if the ground squirrels hadn't dug them up!  Oh well, life in the country.  Makes me smile!

"Green Acres" theme here.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I wish my flowers looked as nice as yours, Chopper!  Our lawn is on the second month of no mowing, as it's basically dead.  As are my flowers.  Sixth driest summer on record.
> 
> My tomatoes and cukes are doing well, and the beans would be too, if the ground squirrels hadn't dug them up!  Oh well, life in the country.  Makes me smile!
> 
> "Green Acres" theme here.



You don't understand...I live where it is ALWAYS that dry. I have watered every morning for the last two months to keep the flowers alive and I also planted some grass that I have watered three times a day for the last month. I go back to work tomorrow and will hope that the new grass is ready to go to two waterings a day. Another month and it will be tall enough to mow and fertilize and then I hope and pray I can keep that grass from winter kill. It is grass that won't need much water after it is established so next summer will be easier. I will still have to water every two or three days. And...the flowers will still need a drink once a day if we don't have rain.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> View attachment 15165
> 
> My flowers have finally filled in and are looking pretty.



They look great Chopper


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Still smiling...got a call from back East, from someone just wanting to know if they had my phone number right...and a Hibiscus in bloom...she needs to post a pic and story of that!


----------



## Rocklobster

Just heard one of my son's songs on the radio. First time for him. Very exciting.


----------



## CWS4322

That TaxLady complimented me on how tasty the potatoes we grow are. We think they are awesome, but it is nice to hear that s/one else thinks so too! And the eggs, well, we KNOW how good the eggs are--we have happy hens. I just finished grinding their breakfast veggies (decided not to head out to the farm tonight--too tired).


----------



## taxlady

My dishwasher is fixed properly. It no longer piddles on the floor. I don't have to wash *all* the dishes by hand.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> My dishwasher is fixed properly. It no longer piddles on the floor. I don't have to wash all the dishes by hand.



Thank goodness you don't need to use the rolled up newspaper anymore.


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocklobster said:
			
		

> Just heard one of my son's songs on the radio. First time for him. Very exciting.



Sweet!  Congrats Rock!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Thank goodness you don't need to use the rolled up newspaper anymore.


Yeah, especially since we don't get the newspaper.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> My dishwasher is fixed properly. It no longer piddles on the floor. I don't have to wash *all* the dishes by hand.


 
Gee, no more fun playinig in soapy greasy water.


----------



## Kylie1969

Rocklobster said:


> Just heard one of my son's songs on the radio. First time for him. Very exciting.



That is brilliant, congrats to him 

What type of music does he play...is he solo or in a band?


----------



## Mel!

I saw hedgehogs in my garden last night.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Coffee, mind delivered...


----------



## Barbara L

A friend just had a baby boy yesterday. He was 8 pounds 13 ounces, born on 8-13.


----------



## taxlady

Mel! said:


> I saw hedgehogs in my garden last night.


Oh, they are so cute. Do you live in Europe? Did you get pix?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:
			
		

> Oh, they are so cute. Do you live in Europe? Did you get pix?



I would love hedgehogs in my yard!  I think they're only in Europe.


----------



## chopper

Barbara L said:
			
		

> A friend just had a baby boy yesterday. He was 8 pounds 13 ounces, born on 8-13.



A new baby!  I'm sming just hearing about it.


----------



## Rocklobster

Kylie1969 said:


> That is brilliant, congrats to him
> 
> What type of music does he play...is he solo or in a band?


He is a singer songwriter.  Pop music, for lack of better terms.  He has put together a band to play his material.


----------



## Dawgluver

Barbara L said:
			
		

> A friend just had a baby boy yesterday. He was 8 pounds 13 ounces, born on 8-13.



  Big baby boy with a great birthday!  

Congrats to your friend!


----------



## Barbara L

One of our cats just asked the dog to let him outside!


----------



## taxlady

Barbara L said:


> One of our cats just asked the dog to let him outside!


So, did the dog let the cat out?


----------



## Barbara L

taxlady said:


> So, did the dog let the cat out?


He would have if he could! Then he would go out too and chase the cat!


----------



## Kylie1969

Rocklobster said:


> He is a singer songwriter.  Pop music, for lack of better terms.  He has put together a band to play his material.



That is brilliant Rock...he sounds talented 

Does he have any videos on YouTube yet?


----------



## LPBeier

This is from a few days ago but I couldn't find the thread.

On Sunday I took two of my favourite "kids" birthday presents to church.  The first is my BFF's youngest son who turned 15.  This is the boy I may have mentioned who has tourretes and while he is the sweetest guy I have ever known has struggles that none of us should have at twice his age.  Anyway he loves golf and he and my Dad got along really well.  So I gave him Dad's golf balls which I found in his closet - a whole pile of never used ones and knew that Dad would be so happy with them.  I also have my young friend a book on golf tips from the pros.  He liked the book but seemed more touched by the balls.  That meant so much to me I still am smiling about it.

Second was a young lady, just turned 16 who has had many struggles of her own.  She is being brought up by her sisters who are much older than her as the woman who she'd known as "Mom" passed away 5 years after she had been adopted into the family.  This young woman is so talented and beautiful inside and out but very shy and lacking confidence.  She wants me to teach her to cook in the worst way so I gave her the latest edition of the "Betty Crocker Cookbook" which was the first one my mother bought for me when I was about the same age.  I said pick out some things you want to make and we will set a time to start lessons.  Well she sat at the back of the church after service for about 20 minutes going through page by page.  We are making deviled eggs on Friday! 

To be able to have an influence on the lives of these young people will keep a smile on my face forever.


----------



## Andy M.

Brava to you!  What great stuff to do for these two kids.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Brava to you!  What great stuff to do for these two kids.


+1


----------



## LPBeier

I look at it more what having them in my life does for me!


----------



## Andy M.

There is a school of thought that all altruistic acts have a self-serving component.  I don't think that's why people do good things.  It's the fringe benefit of being a good person.


----------



## Cheryl J

LPBeier said:


> This is from a few days ago but I couldn't find the thread.
> 
> On Sunday I took two of my favourite "kids" birthday presents to church. The first is my BFF's youngest son who turned 15. This is the boy I may have mentioned who has tourretes and while he is the sweetest guy I have ever known has struggles that none of us should have at twice his age. Anyway he loves golf and he and my Dad got along really well. So I gave him Dad's golf balls which I found in his closet - a whole pile of never used ones and knew that Dad would be so happy with them. I also have my young friend a book on golf tips from the pros. He liked the book but seemed more touched by the balls. That meant so much to me I still am smiling about it.
> 
> Second was a young lady, just turned 16 who has had many struggles of her own. She is being brought up by her sisters who are much older than her as the woman who she'd known as "Mom" passed away 5 years after she had been adopted into the family. This young woman is so talented and beautiful inside and out but very shy and lacking confidence. She wants me to teach her to cook in the worst way so I gave her the latest edition of the "Betty Crocker Cookbook" which was the first one my mother bought for me when I was about the same age. I said pick out some things you want to make and we will set a time to start lessons. Well she sat at the back of the church after service for about 20 minutes going through page by page. We are making deviled eggs on Friday!
> 
> To be able to have an influence on the lives of these young people will keep a smile on my face forever.


 
  Love this story, it made me smile.


----------



## Kylie1969

Buying my little 12cm tart tins today


----------



## LPBeier

Wow, hasn't anyone smiled in that last while? 

I had a huge smile on Friday - it still comes with some reservations but it really showed me the power of love.

Some of you may remember me talking about my "daughter".  This is a young woman who, in her late teens until she was 25 stayed with us on and off.  She had a rough home-life and while she had some demons of her own, for the most part had a good heart.  I loved (and still do) her like a daughter.  She came back for the last time from Inuvik with a boyfriend.  They stayed with her family at first but as always that turned sour so they moved here.  They decided to get married (right now) and DH and I helped them.  But from that point on they took total advantage of us and our love (no need to get into it here) and I had to kick them out.  Actually I kicked her out as he was working.  That was about 5 years ago. 

They eventually got their own place, had to endure both of them losing jobs a few times (their fault for the most part) and now they have two children, 3 and 1.

Well, my "daughter" apologized and thanked us for the "tough love" a few months ago and while my trust issues will take awhile, it felt good.  Friday the doorbell rang and there was her husband with a big smile and the two kids in a stroller.  He said that he woke up this morning and knew he had to come and make things right.  He introduced me to the kids as "Mama Laurie", his name for me in better times and my heart melted.  I finally got to meet and bond with my "grandchildren".  He said that it took awhile but they realized what we were trying to teach them.

He didn't have the anger behind his face that was always so prevalent when he was here.  He is putting in resumes (for anything) which is another big step for him.  We talked for about 20 minutes and had 3 big hugs.   He asked me to pass on his apology to DH too and hopes that we can all get together some time soon.

There is still a bit of hurt, but seeing him better and more mature was a blessing.  And hugging those grandbabies didn't hurt either! 

Sorry this is so long but I thought it needed a bit of back story!


----------



## chopper

I'm smiling with you LP. I hope and pray that they are on the right track. Sounds like those little ones might keep them going in the right direction. I sure hope so. So glad that you were able to enjoy the moment!


----------



## Kylie1969

Seeing mum smile when we gave her our digital camera when we recently bought a new one


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Wow, hasn't anyone smiled in that last while?
> 
> I had a huge smile on Friday - it still comes with some reservations but it really showed me the power of love.
> 
> Some of you may remember me talking about my "daughter".  This is a young woman who, in her late teens until she was 25 stayed with us on and off.  She had a rough home-life and while she had some demons of her own, for the most part had a good heart.  I loved (and still do) her like a daughter.  She came back for the last time from Inuvik with a boyfriend.  They stayed with her family at first but as always that turned sour so they moved here.  They decided to get married (right now) and DH and I helped them.  But from that point on they took total advantage of us and our love (no need to get into it here) and I had to kick them out.  Actually I kicked her out as he was working.  That was about 5 years ago.
> 
> They eventually got their own place, had to endure both of them losing jobs a few times (their fault for the most part) and now they have two children, 3 and 1.
> 
> Well, my "daughter" apologized and thanked us for the "tough love" a few months ago and while my trust issues will take awhile, it felt good.  Friday the doorbell rang and there was her husband with a big smile and the two kids in a stroller.  He said that he woke up this morning and knew he had to come and make things right.  He introduced me to the kids as "Mama Laurie", his name for me in better times and my heart melted.  I finally got to meet and bond with my "grandchildren".  He said that it took awhile but they realized what we were trying to teach them.
> 
> He didn't have the anger behind his face that was always so prevalent when he was here.  He is putting in resumes (for anything) which is another big step for him.  We talked for about 20 minutes and had 3 big hugs.   He asked me to pass on his apology to DH too and hopes that we can all get together some time soon.
> 
> There is still a bit of hurt, but seeing him better and more mature was a blessing.  And hugging those grandbabies didn't hurt either!
> 
> Sorry this is so long but I thought it needed a bit of back story!


Laurie,
 It feels good to be a MA doesn't  it?  Hold on to the hope and way those babies looked at you. I know how I feel when mine are here to play and visit. All the I love you ma's will eventually come and you will live on those sweet words for weeks. I'm thrilled for you but please just enjoy what is here now live in the present sweetie.  hugs Laurie. 
ma


----------



## Andy M.

What a great story.  Isn't it great to get that feedback that you did a good thing.


----------



## Merlot

I smiled today when I was at CVS picking up medicine.  My little boy had his earphones and Ipod and was singing at the top of his lungs, he didnt realize that everyone could hear him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How cute, Merlot!


----------



## LPBeier

Merlot, that put a huge smile on my face too!  Specially since he isn't feeling well.


----------



## Dawgluver

How sweet, Merlot!


----------



## Merlot

Next time I will record him so you all can get a kick out of it too


----------



## LPBeier

I am smiling like a kid excited for their first day back at school! 

I am all ready to go into Vancouver tomorrow morning for my follow-up to my pain management program.  It is the first time I have seen the group since the end of April.  Some of us communicate on FB but it is not the same - we have something really big in common (chronic pain) and really "get" each other.

While I have had a lot of rough patches during the months since it ended, I know I wouldn't have gotten through it all without what we learned and the support of the staff and group members!

Well, I better get to bed because I have to be up fairly early.  Oh, and I probably won't be around until late tomorrow if at all.  It goes to 3:30 with 1 1/2 hour commute and I will probably need a rest.  I promise I will report back Thursday!


----------



## Kylie1969

Choosing the colour and fabric for our new curtains and slimline blinds


----------



## CWS4322

All the nice things my guests said about me at my Pampered Chef party (they were asked to say one unique thing about the host [me]). According to my guests, I have a love for words, a great sense of humor, a reputation for being the "go to" person if you need help with something, a love for animals, a great cook, and compassion for others. Blush-blush (that wasn't everything that was said, but I was overwhelmed at this point and didn't register the other kind things that were said). And, I didn't have to pay them to say those things. It made me feel very blessed to be in the company of people who had such kind things to say about me. And, everyone wants to be reincarnated as one of my hens <g>.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS, just from seeing you here in DC, I would agree with all those nice things that were said about you and I would add another - you are humble!


----------



## CWS4322

Thanks, LP. When I have thought about how I want others to remember me, I want to be remembered as a compassionate person. I think touching s/one else's life and making a difference is worth a lot more than money--and btw, you've touched lives and made a difference. You've done something that money can't buy--you opened your heart and your home. The thank you +10--yes, I know, there are hurt feelings, but being family means you can let go and forgive. That's what being family is about. Let go and forgive--LP--you got "grandkiddies" that need your love, wisdom, compassion, and lots of hugs and kisses. Go love them up, LP! Family is also about history. You have history with the parents....you can make history with the kids.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté was sleeping on the arm of the sofa and lost her balance...she woke up hanging by a claw from the sofa.  The look on her face was priceless.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Latté was sleeping on the arm of the sofa and lost her balance...she woke up hanging by a claw from the sofa.  The look on her face was priceless.



Ack!  Poor Latte, by one claw!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Ack!  Poor Latte, by one claw!



She got lots of loves and snuggles, even though she was mad because I was laughing.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> She got lots of loves and snuggles, even though she was mad because I was laughing.


I would have loved to have seen that. Cats get so embarrassed when they fall or are otherwise clumsy. You can't help laugh.


----------



## Addie

CWS, you are so right. Sometimes I think I have too much compassion. When I see someone in need, I just jump in without even thinking. In spite of all my bitchin' and complaining about the residents in this building, I wouldn't hesitate one second to help anyone of them. When I am the object of their gossip, I get feed back from those that are my real firends. They always tell me that everyone in the building really likes me and know that I would help anyone of them. There are only two people in the building that have a computer. I am one of them. I spend a lot of times looking up informaiton for them and printing it out. I hunt down bargains for them, and have even ordered stuff on my account. They do pay me back. 

I often wonder why these people who have children aren't getting more help from them. Do these young folks want their parents to live in poverty? To go without their medicine? Struggle to buy groceries? 
So often I will see one of the residents turn the corner loaded down with two or more heavy bags of groceries. I will run up to meet them and take the groceries on my scooter right into their apartments. Their children should be taking them shopping. They shouldn't be spending their meager funds on transportation costs. 

So often there is something in the news regarding the elderly and a possible change for them. I will look it up on the computer and print it out for the bulliten board. And I do try to keep in mind at all times, "Eyes For The Elderly". I print it out in large print. Their kids aren't going to tell them. And there is no advocate for the residents in the building. 

Yes, I do have compassion for the underdog. I can't stand the thought of a child going hungry. That is why I give to the food bank every month. It is my way of showing how grateful I am for having kids that look after me. So often when my kids come through the door, you will hear, "I wish I had kids like that." Any one of my kids will show up at least once a day to visit. But I know they are just checking up on me to make sure I am all right. So I just pass that along to others who aren't as fortunate. I am looking out for them since their children won't do it.

Remember when President Obama was giving $300 to every elderly person? You wouldn't believe how many children told their parents not to apply. They didn't need charity. So I printed out enough forms for the building and helped them apply. I also printed out envelopes. And for some I even provided a stamp for them. They felt so rich when that money arrived. And then I did it all over again for the second $300. 

When I first moved in here, their Christmas tree was in dire need of some decorations. So I gave all the ones I had collected over the years and now they have a beautiful tree each year to see in the Community Room. Nobody knows who did it. I just brought them all downstairs and left them there. Now their holidays are a little bit brighter.


----------



## LPBeier

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks, LP. When I have thought about how I want others to remember me, I want to be remembered as a compassionate person. I think touching s/one else's life and making a difference is worth a lot more than money--and btw, you've touched lives and made a difference. You've done something that money can't buy--you opened your heart and your home. The thank you +10--yes, I know, there are hurt feelings, but being family means you can let go and forgive. That's what being family is about. Let go and forgive--LP--you got "grandkiddies" that need your love, wisdom, compassion, and lots of hugs and kisses. Go love them up, LP! Family is also about history. You have history with the parents....you can make history with the kids.


CW, you are making me cry but they are happy tears, with a smile.  To be honest, I forgave both of them the day after it happened - there was stuff on both sides and like I said DH and I just needed to give them some tough love and I think I always knew if I waited long enough they would come back.  I get to see the babies again on Sunday with Mom this time.  I am so looking forward to it.  I was never blessed with "real" children of my own but I have so many who love me like a Mom and they are giving me "grandkids".  However these ones ARE my family - maybe not blood, but something even deeper.


----------



## tinlizzie

I smiled this morning to see posts from Babetoo and Snip.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> I smiled this morning to see posts from Babetoo and Snip.


That made me smile too!


----------



## Andy M.

I just have to share this with you.  It brought a smile to my face.

From an email my daughter sent me this afternoon:

_The other day when Steven was saying that he missed you, I explained that you had to go to the doctor for your shoulder and that it would be in a sling for a while and you wouldn’t be able to use it.  He was ok with that but then stopped and said “But Mommy if I go there, I can’t carry all of his groceries!”  I told him not to worry, that I was sure you wouldn’t expect him to do that.  Then he was quiet and said “He won’t be able to pick me up at all?”  I told him not right now but maybe at some point when your shoulder got better.  He seemed to be ok after that._

Gotta get my shoulder working soon!


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> I just have to share this with you.  It brought a smile to my face.
> 
> From an email my daughter sent me this afternoon:
> 
> _The other day when Steven was saying that he missed you, I explained that you had to go to the doctor for your shoulder and that it would be in a sling for a while and you wouldn’t be able to use it.  He was ok with that but then stopped and said “But Mommy if I go there, I can’t carry all of his groceries!”  I told him not to worry, that I was sure you wouldn’t expect him to do that.  Then he was quiet and said “He won’t be able to pick me up at all?”  I told him not right now but maybe at some point when your shoulder got better.  He seemed to be ok after that._
> 
> Gotta get my shoulder working soon!


I had somewhat of a same problem Andy. I just told my little ones, I can't pick you up but you can come crawl in my lap and sit and we can snuggle. That made everything alright with them and with me.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Andy, I have been having a bit of a rough day and you just brightened it 10-fold!  Kids are so awesome!


----------



## babetoo

a great big smile from lilly when she saw the dress i got for her. early bday present. she had a tough time with her older sister and all her gifts. i gave her a hello kitty dress. lilly cried, she wanted one too. so i got her one exactly like her sisters. she twirled, and smiled, and hugged me. then i had a big smile myself/


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> a great big smile from lilly when she saw the dress i got for her. early bday present. she had a tough time with her older sister and all her gifts. i gave her a hello kitty dress. lilly cried, she wanted one too. so i got her one exactly like her sisters. she twirled, and smiled, and hugged me. then i had a big smile myself/


babe, way to go  you're de MA I've always since the kids were little and a new sibling arrived made sure each got a present for birthdays. It's so hard for a child to sit and watch others open presents. So a little inexpensive present is always there for the non-birthday child. Today we  bought Halloween bags for all 4 kids. Cade is having a family party Sat. so each child gets a trick or treat bag and some candy Cade get's money for a game he wants plus candy and a bag. And all will be right with the world on Sat. If I don't forget the cake and deviled eggs. I'll bet your little girl will remember this kindness forever. What a MA you are,
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I just have to share this with you.  It brought a smile to my face.
> 
> From an email my daughter sent me this afternoon:
> 
> _The other day when Steven was saying that he missed you, I explained that you had to go to the doctor for your shoulder and that it would be in a sling for a while and you wouldn’t be able to use it.  He was ok with that but then stopped and said “But Mommy if I go there, I can’t carry all of his groceries!”  I told him not to worry, that I was sure you wouldn’t expect him to do that.  Then he was quiet and said “He won’t be able to pick me up at all?”  I told him not right now but maybe at some point when your shoulder got better.  He seemed to be ok after that._
> 
> Gotta get my shoulder working soon!



Sounds like excellent incentive!  How was the appointment today, did the doc think you were doing well?


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I just have to share this with you. It brought a smile to my face.
> 
> From an email my daughter sent me this afternoon:
> 
> _The other day when Steven was saying that he missed you, I explained that you had to go to the doctor for your shoulder and that it would be in a sling for a while and you wouldn’t be able to use it. He was ok with that but then stopped and said “But Mommy if I go there, I can’t carry all of his groceries!” I told him not to worry, that I was sure you wouldn’t expect him to do that. Then he was quiet and said “He won’t be able to pick me up at all?” I told him not right now but maybe at some point when your shoulder got better. He seemed to be ok after that._
> 
> Gotta get my shoulder working soon!


 
Andy call him on the phone and let him know that you have a whole slew of hugs and kisses for him.


----------



## Kylie1969

My Steve coming home and knowing he has the next 4 days off work, lots of quality time to spend together


----------



## CWS4322

Rocky crowed four times this morning. He is in hospital (read that, in a Vari300 in the basement, with the woodstove going to keep him warm enough). He was allowed out for about 2 hours yesterday to visit the girls. We noticed he is limping so he was readmitted to hospital and will remain in isolation until ? But, he woke me up at 7 crowing! He hadn't made a sound since I found him last Saturday without his new girls. This was very unusual--Rocky is one mouthy rooster. And, he's eating and drinking today. He hadn't eaten since Monday until I brought him home Wednesday evening. I don't have Nurse Eggatha in with him, but if he gets depressed, I'll bring her back in to keep him company.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

He must be feeling a bit better, Chicken Nurse!


----------



## CWS4322

We'll see. I'm flushing his wounds with saline...not an easy thing to do alone when holding a rooster on your lap that is swaddled in a towel so he can't get you with his spurs and using a hand that doesn't work well thanks to his attack on me in the Spring. We don't have the best history. But, maybe after this, he will stop seeing me as one of the bad guys and stop trying to attack me. All this for a rooster I don't really like since he damaged the tendon in my hand...


----------



## Katie H

Smile?  More like laugh.

Wednesday my very, very best friend of 58+ years and I went out to play for the day.  She retired at the end of last school term after teaching for 40+ years and is adapting to retirement quite nicely.

We went out shopping, had manicures and lunch out.  We noticed as we entered the restaurant for lunch that there was a sign stating that "senior citizens" would eat at a discount on Wednesdays.  Yeah!

We enjoyed our meal, received our check and prepared to pay.  My friend looked at the totals and remarked that the discount hadn't been applied.  I commented that, perhaps, that was computed at the register and we went to the front to pay.

One of us said to the cashier that the senior discount was valid in our case and said it hadn't been deducted.  The cashier said that the waitress told her that we didn't look old enough to qualify as "seniors."

Both of us giggled and thanked the girl for making our day.

I'm still smiling.


----------



## taxlady

Yay! Katie, that is so cool.


----------



## Kylie1969

That would make your day for sure 

My mum has a seniors card too, but she is actually very young looking and dresses quite trendy, with the modern hairstyle etc, people always cant believe it when she brings out her seniors card 



Katie H said:


> Smile?  More like laugh.
> 
> Wednesday my very, very best friend of 58+ years and I went out to play for the day.  She retired at the end of last school term after teaching for 40+ years and is adapting to retirement quite nicely.
> 
> We went out shopping, had manicures and lunch out.  We noticed as we entered the restaurant for lunch that there was a sign stating that "senior citizens" would eat at a discount on Wednesdays.  Yeah!
> 
> We enjoyed our meal, received our check and prepared to pay.  My friend looked at the totals and remarked that the discount hadn't been applied.  I commented that, perhaps, that was computed at the register and we went to the front to pay.
> 
> One of us said to the cashier that the senior discount was valid in our case and said it hadn't been deducted.  The cashier said that the waitress told her that we didn't look old enough to qualify as "seniors."
> 
> Both of us giggled and thanked the girl for making our day.
> 
> I'm still smiling.


----------



## chopper

Katie,
That is as good as getting carded in your 30's!  So glad you are looking so young!


----------



## Katie H

chopper said:


> Katie,
> That is as good as getting carded in your 30's!  So glad you are looking so young!



Thanks, chopper.  Funny, too, because I got carded on my 30th birthday.  When I responded in surprise to the person carding me, they told me not to "get smart" and asked me to produce my license.  Hee!  Hee!  Those were the days!


----------



## chopper

katie h said:
			
		

> thanks, chopper.  Funny, too, because i got carded on my 30th birthday.  When i responded in surprise to the person carding me, they told me not to "get smart" and asked me to produce my license.  Hee!  Hee!  Those were the days!



lol. :d


----------



## taxlady

I got carded in Chicago when I was 27. I didn't have a driver's license. Had to get the manager to accept a US passport as ID.


----------



## CWS4322

Rocky woke me up again this morning!! (I might stop smiling about this, but for now, it makes me smile--I feel sooooo terrible that he got attacked).


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Rocky woke me up again this morning!! (I might stop smiling about this, but for now, it makes me smile--I feel sooooo terrible that he got attacked).


I wonder if he was attacked. I think he did the attacking in defence of his hens.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I got carded in Chicago when I was 27. I didn't have a driver's license. Had to get the manager to accept a US passport as ID.


 
I got carded when I was 33. I had my youngest son in my arms. Before anyone ordered drinks, the waitress asked for my ID. I didn't have it with me as I don't drink. When we were leaving, I ask her why she thought I was too young. She told me that she thought I was a teenage mother. I could have hugged her. Instead I gave her a thank you and told her the baby was my fifth child and had three kids in high school. The look on her face was priceless.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Rocky crowed four times this morning. He is in hospital (read that, in a Vari300 in the basement, with the woodstove going to keep him warm enough). He was allowed out for about 2 hours yesterday to visit the girls. We noticed he is limping so he was readmitted to hospital and will remain in isolation until ? But, he woke me up at 7 crowing! He hadn't made a sound since I found him last Saturday without his new girls. This was very unusual--Rocky is one mouthy rooster. And, he's eating and drinking today. He hadn't eaten since Monday until I brought him home Wednesday evening. I don't have Nurse Eggatha in with him, but if he gets depressed, I'll bring her back in to keep him company.


 
I think Rocky has finally figured out that you are his friend and not his enemy.


----------



## CWS4322

He most likely was trying to fend off the weasel/fox/? His back is full of bites and he doesn't have his lovely plump feathers on his tail. The wound on his wing was still bleeding when I got there--so the attack was most likely Friday night/Saturday morning last week. The DH went out again yesterday to see if any of the girls were around. Nada.


----------



## Somebunny

I'm smiling lots this weekend.  Grandkids are here!  This morning I gave my almost 3 year old granddaughter a used jewelry box full of little bracelets and trinkets.  It was the kind with the dancing ballerina that comes to life when the lid is opened.  She was very intrigued by this and began calling it her special jewel box and alternately her ballerina box.  We played with it all morning (dress up as she called it) later this morning, out of the blue, she says "Nana, I found buried treasure!  Argh! Matey let's play pirates!"  Cracked me up, she's a hoot!


----------



## Dawgluver

We went to a lovely outdoor wedding for a rel.  My sister in law  had a beautiful baby boy about a week ago.  She had him swaddled in a body carrier, and it just looked like she had a big middle boob.  He slept through the whole ceremony and reception!  Made me smile!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> We went to a lovely outdoor wedding for a rel.  My sister in law  had a beautiful baby boy about a week ago.  She had him swaddled in a body carrier, and it just looked like she had a big middle boob.  He slept through the whole ceremony and reception!  Made me smile!



He never woke up?  You never got to hear his voice or change a diaper?  Bummer!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> We went to a lovely outdoor wedding for a rel.  My sister in law  had a beautiful baby boy about a week ago.  She had him swaddled in a body carrier, and it just looked like she had a big middle boob.  He slept through the whole ceremony and reception!  Made me smile!


This was the wedding for which you, by tradition, had to paint your toenails I assume. 

You have reminded me of what a comedian said about about reincarnation. The reason men can't remember their previous life is that the first thing they encounter when they are born is a boob the size of their head.


----------



## Dawgluver

This kid is an angel!  His mom always has him attached to something.  His big sister has told us she would like to be an orphan (now where did that come from?) as she wants all the attention!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> This kid is an angel!  His mom always has him attached to something.  His big sister has told us she would like to be an orphan (now where did that come from?) as she wants all the attention!



So, if there was a room full of babies you would not be able to pick him out by touch, smell or sound...horrible, just horrible!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> So, if there was a room full of babies you would not be able to pick him out by touch, smell or sound...horrible, just horrible!


----------



## chopper

Somebunny said:
			
		

> I'm smiling lots this weekend.  Grandkids are here!  This morning I gave my almost 3 year old granddaughter a used jewelry box full of little bracelets and trinkets.  It was the kind with the dancing ballerina that comes to life when the lid is opened.  She was very intrigued by this and began calling it her special jewel box and alternately her ballerina box.  We played with it all morning (dress up as she called it) later this morning, out of the blue, she says "Nana, I found buried treasure!  Argh! Matey let's play pirates!"  Cracked me up, she's a hoot!



I had a jewelry box like that when I was a little girl. I loved it!  Thinking about it makes me smile!


----------



## vitauta

Somebunny said:


> I'm smiling lots this weekend.  Grandkids are here!  This morning I gave my almost 3 year old granddaughter a used jewelry box full of little bracelets and trinkets.  It was the kind with the dancing ballerina that comes to life when the lid is opened.  She was very intrigued by this and began calling it her special jewel box and alternately her ballerina box.  We played with it all morning (dress up as she called it) later this morning, out of the blue, she says "Nana, I found buried treasure!  Argh! Matey let's play pirates!"  Cracked me up, she's a hoot!




what fun!  your granddaughter sound simply delightful, sb!  at the risk of repeating myself, 'this being a grandma is one fabulous trip!'


----------



## Claire

This was more than a smile, it was a warm to your toes love message.  We'd finished the walls to our kitchen about a month ago, and invited people, a bit here and a bit there, to see it.  

A friend who was here the other night brought this very expensive bottle of single malt scotch over for my husband.  As we were in the kitchen, just the two of us, I said, that's a very nice gift, thank you (and, yes, husband had as well). But when it was just the two of us, he told me that he'd never had a big brother, and that my husband was his big brother and looked after him.

I thought I'd cry.  My husband has never had a sibling, and I feel he thinks the same way.  He bought this guy compression socks because he flies so much.  I just think that this kind of friendship makes me want to get uup in the morning and smile!


----------



## Kylie1969

Spending the day with my lovely Steve


----------



## iCasey

Finding this board


----------



## vitauta

iCasey said:


> Finding this board




awww, what a sweet thing to say!  now you have me smiling too.... (see?)


----------



## JoAnn L.

I went to the Books A Million store today and stopped at their coffee booth and got me a White Chocolate and Dried Cherry cookie (price $1.49) each. Oh my goodness, I could have eaten (at least ) 4 more, it was so good.


----------



## iCasey

vitauta said:


> awww, what a sweet thing to say!  now you have me smiling too.... (see?)



 I love it here so far.

A co-worker of mine bought me a coffee today, that made me smile.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is great Casey


----------



## LPBeier

My MIL and I having hot chocolate on the pier after spending the day with them at a local seaside community.  The whole day was great but we were waiting for the men to pick us up (the car was at the other end of the walk and I didn't have enough energy to walk back).  She and I don't get a lot of time to talk and this was so nice with the sun on the water, the breeze blowing enough to make a hot drink a good choice and both of us getting whipped cream on our noses.  It was a great relaxed moment!


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:
			
		

> My MIL and I having hot chocolate on the pier after spending the day with them at a local seaside community.  The whole day was great but we were waiting for the men to pick us up (the car was at the other end of the walk and I didn't have enough energy to walk back).  She and I don't get a lot of time to talk and this was so nice with the sun on the water, the breeze blowing enough to make a hot drink a good choice and both of us getting whipped cream on our noses.  It was a great relaxed moment!



Sounds like an early b-day gift!  Sounds beautiful and relaxing and fun.


----------



## taxlady

Many years ago I bought myself a canning set. It had all sorts of stuff, including a stockpot with two steamer inserts in Graniteware. I had been thinking how nice it would be to have that again.

I went to Walmart to see what they had in microwaves. On the way I spotted something almost exactly like this:







Woohoo! It's what I wanted and in stainless steel it won't chip the way Graniteware does. I'm still smiling that I found this.

And another smile, they didn't glue on the label. They attached the labels with tubular tape (like double sided, but it's a tube with the stickum on the outside).

Okay, I'm also smiling about the new, stainless steel microwave.


----------



## LPBeier

I would LOVE a set like that, TL!  I have to go to Walmart for some craft supplies so will look for it.


----------



## Kylie1969

They look great Taxy...I can see why you are smiling


----------



## Andy M.

Steven started kindergarten last month.  For the first time I picked him up from school and brought him home until a parent came to pick him up after school.  It was so cool seeing him walking out of the school with his backpack on.

As soon as we arrived home, he opened his backpack, took out his homework and asked me to read the instructions so he could do it.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy, that is so cool.  I love hearing about you and Steven! 

I belong to a cake community and while I don't spend even half as much time there as I do here, I have met some incredible people.  One is a lady from the middle east (can't mention too much) who is a phenomenal decorator but was stifled in her homeland.  She and her family have been trying to emigrate to Canada for awhile and arrived in Vancouver last month.  Yesterday we talked on the phone for the first time and it was so exciting.  I am going to have tea with her next week and then I am going to show her around...the best ethnic food shops, cake decorating supplies, etc. (all the essentials )  This gets me out and about so is a total win/win situation full of smiles!


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> Steven started kindergarten last month. For the first time I picked him up from school and brought him home until a parent came to pick him up after school. It was so cool seeing him walking out of the school with his backpack on.
> 
> As soon as we arrived home, he opened his backpack, took out his homework and asked me to read the instructions so he could do it.


 
There is something special about those first school days.   And one for Steven.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is lovely Andy


----------



## chopper

My son called to tell me about my grandson's 1st grade conferences. 
Last year in kindergarten my grandson had a terrible time. He and several other boys in the class were sent to the principal's office several times for misbehaving. The teacher didn't seem to know how to handle her classroom. My grandson didn't like school at all and cried about going. This year he loves school and feels smart. His teacher is very caring and he hasn't had to get sent to the office. She seems to have control of the class, and those same energetic boys. He has the highest score of all the students in math, and the teacher has given him all sorts of praise!  My son and daughter in law came home from conferences so happy-that makes me smile!


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> Steven started kindergarten last month. For the first time I picked him up from school and brought him home until a parent came to pick him up after school. It was so cool seeing him walking out of the school with his backpack on.
> 
> As soon as we arrived home, he opened his backpack, took out his homework and asked me to read the instructions so he could do it.


 Andy,
 you have one wonderful young man there. Be the proud PA. Hug him for me. He is a special boy.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

I woke up this morning to find, as usual, that the dogs had sneaked up onto the bed.  I looked a little closer and saw that Joie had one front paw resting over one of his favourite toys of late....a little leg off of one of their "stuffed" toys.  His head was resting on the overstuffed foot!  Even though neither dogs nor toys are supposed to be on the bed, I was grinning from ear to ear!


----------



## vitauta

LPBeier said:


> I woke up this morning to find, as usual, that the dogs had sneaked up onto the bed.  I looked a little closer and saw that Joie had one front paw resting over one of his favourite toys of late....a little leg off of one of their "stuffed" toys.  His head was resting on the overstuffed foot!  Even though neither dogs nor toys are supposed to be on the bed, I was grinning from ear to ear!




i'm grinning right along with you, lp, at that sweetly twisted doggy image.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> i'm grinning right along with you, lp, at that sweetly twisted doggy image.


+1


----------



## Cindercat

This was Homecoming week at school. There were a lot of spirit competitions over the week & today was purely a fun day. The kids in the school were really good to my special ed kids. One of my boys likes to "dance" so we got him on the floor during a dance off. When he was chosen as winner the whole school cheered for him. He was thrilled with the 2 cookies at lunch ad his prize. He loves food. Today had a carnival with rides & a dunk tank where students could try to dunk some teachers. They made sure 2 of my kids dunked a coach. They gave them cotton candy if they didn't have money to buy it. In spite of some of my students' odd behaviors, the student body was very supportive. I'm proud of them. It made a fun day for all.


----------



## Addie

Cindercat said:


> This was Homecoming week at school. There were a lot of spirit competitions over the week & today was purely a fun day. The kids in the school were really good to my special ed kids. One of my boys likes to "dance" so we got him on the floor during a dance off. When he was chosen as winner the whole school cheered for him. He was thrilled with the 2 cookies at lunch ad his prize. He loves food. Today had a carnival with rides & a dunk tank where students could try to dunk some teachers. They made sure 2 of my kids dunked a coach. They gave them cotton candy if they didn't have money to buy it. In spite of some of my students' odd behaviors, the student body was very supportive. I'm proud of them. It made a fun day for all.


 
I am sitting here reading your post and I have a big smile on my face. It sounds like you have some great kids at your school.


----------



## chopper

Sounds like a fun  time Cindercat. I used to work in high school and we took our kids to the homecoming dance as well as having them participate in the week's activities. It is so important that all kids with special needs get the chance to not only learn in relation to their typical peers, but to also have fun in relation to their peers. I am smiling after reading your post. It is wonderful to know that there are those with a passion to provide fun for all. God Bless You!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fantastic, CinderCat!  Given the chance, most kids will show compassion and empathy for their peers with special needs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet story, Cindercat!  Made me smile too!

I also work with special needs kids.  These memories will last them forever.


----------



## kadesma

The last thing that made me smile. Well several friends who rush to my aide when I need it. And the thought of dinner out with all my kids and grandkids tomorrow. WOW I'm one lucky girl.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969

Mine is always to see my husband smiling


----------



## middie

A resident at work


----------



## Claire

A close friend of mine became a grand-mom this week. She is so up for it, so happy, but being sensible as well.  I'm just so happy for her!


----------



## LPBeier

Congrats to your friend, Claire, that is very exciting!


----------



## LPBeier

Cindercat said:


> This was Homecoming week at school. There were a lot of spirit competitions over the week & today was purely a fun day. The kids in the school were really good to my special ed kids. One of my boys likes to "dance" so we got him on the floor during a dance off. When he was chosen as winner the whole school cheered for him. He was thrilled with the 2 cookies at lunch ad his prize. He loves food. Today had a carnival with rides & a dunk tank where students could try to dunk some teachers. They made sure 2 of my kids dunked a coach. They gave them cotton candy if they didn't have money to buy it. In spite of some of my students' odd behaviors, the student body was very supportive. I'm proud of them. It made a fun day for all.


Cindercat, that story moved me to happy tears.  Those small gestures (to them) that the other kids made are huge to you and yours.


----------



## Kylie1969

Claire said:


> A close friend of mine became a grand-mom this week. She is so up for it, so happy, but being sensible as well.  I'm just so happy for her!



Congrats, that is wonderful for her


----------



## Addie

Claire said:


> A close friend of mine became a grand-mom this week. She is so up for it, so happy, but being sensible as well. I'm just so happy for her!


 
For those who have become a grandparent for the first time, I am happy for them. But with 17 grand and great grand children, I just have run out of excitement. I have a pile of baby's first picture taken in the nursey right after they are born. None of them are labeled with a name. They all look alike. Every one of them have blonde hair. And they all have dark eyes. The color hasn't come in yet.


----------



## Kylie1969

I can totally understand that Addie...that is a lot of great and grand children


----------



## Claire

A couple of years ago, Mom was quite literally on her death-bed.  We got her fixed up and home and settled in when my niece called to tell her grandmother she was pregnant with Mom's first great-grandchild.  "I knew I lived through this for a reason!!!" Mom said.  She said she thought she'd never hold a baby of hers in her arms again.  I joked with her that it is her own fault, she raised us all (her kids and her grands alike) not to have children until we were adults and in stable relationships.  Well, now she is awaiting her second great-grand-baby.  Another reason to live yet another day!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My sister and her daughter brought us Motzoh ball soup for our colds.


----------



## chopper

A rainbow!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> A rainbow!



Ooh.  Pretty!


----------



## LPBeier

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> My sister and her daughter brought us Motzoh ball soup for our colds.



I love Motsoh ball soup!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is a lovely rainbow Chopper


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> That is a lovely rainbow Chopper



Thanks Kylie. It's the simple things that make me smile some days.


----------



## LPBeier

chopper said:


> Thanks Kylie. It's the simple things that make me smile some days.



And those are the best smiles in the world!

I have my two pups asleep at my feet.  They had been terrified of firecrackers being lit out the back of our complex so I took them to the front into my office where we are now.  They never fail to make me smile - they both trust us unconditionally!


----------



## Kylie1969

What made me smile was finally getting to see my Steve after his surgery this afternoon and knowing he was OK!


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> What made me smile was finally getting to see my Steve after his surgery this afternoon and knowing he was OK!



I'm glad he is okay, Kylie.  Were you able to bring him home?


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you LP 

No unfortunately he has to stay overnight...I have done a post about it in the "What are you doing" thread


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> Thank you LP
> 
> No unfortunately he has to stay overnight...I have done a post about it in the "What are you doing" thread



Yep, I answered you there


----------



## CWS4322

Premier Dalton McSquinty, er, McGuinty resigned! I'm not just smiling, I'm doing the happy dance!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Premier Dalton McSquinty, er, McGuinty resigned! I'm not just smiling, I'm doing the happy dance!


 
And he is......? for us Americans.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> And he is......? for us Americans.



Addie, he is/was the Premier of Ontario.  It would be the equivalent of your state Governors.

CWS, I know that dance!  It is the same one I danced when our Campbell resigned...until we found out who replaced him...


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Addie, he is/was the Premier of Ontario. It would be the equivalent of your state Governors.
> 
> CWS, I know that dance! It is the same one I danced when our Campbell resigned...until we found out who replaced him...


 
Thank you. I need to learn more about Canada other than it is not part of the U.S. You folks can name all of our 50 states and we can't even remember your seven (?) provinces. Although I do know the maritime ones.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Thank you. I need to learn more about Canada other than it is not part of the U.S. You folks can name all of our 50 states and we can't even remember your seven (?) provinces. Although I do know the maritime ones.


10 provinces, from west to east, sort of:
BC, 
Alberta, 
Saskatchewan, 
Manitoba, 
Ontario, 
Quebec, 
NB, 
NS, 
PEI, 
Newfoundland and Labrador

3 territories, from west to east, north of the four westmost provinces:
Yukon
Northwest Territories
Nunavut


----------



## Andy M.

What makes a territory different from a province?


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> What makes a territory different from a province?


Taken from Wikipedia (easier than you scrolling for it but here is the link if you want it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Provinces_and_territories_of_Canada):
"There are currently three territories in Canada. Unlike the provinces, the territories of Canada have no inherent jurisdiction and have only those powers delegated to them by the federal government.[2][3][4] They include all of mainland Canada north of latitude 60° north and west of Hudson Bay, as well as all islands north of the Canadian mainland (from those in James Bay to the Canadian Arctic islands). The following table lists the territories in order of precedence (each province has precedence over all the territories, regardless of the date each territory was created)."​


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks Laurie.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> Thanks Laurie.



You are most welcome Andy.  There will be a test on Friday!


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Thanks Laurie.


+1


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> 10 provinces, from west to east, sort of:
> BC,
> Alberta,
> Saskatchewan,
> Manitoba,
> Ontario,
> Quebec,
> NB,
> NS,
> PEI,
> Newfoundland and Labrador
> 
> 3 territories, from west to east, north of the four westmost provinces:
> Yukon
> Northwest Territories
> Nunavut


 
BC I know from living in Wash. State. Beautiful! Alberta is where they hold the Calgary Rodeo. Saskat. is farmland and prarie. It is also where most of the worlds mustard seed comes from. Ontario is the national Capital? Quebec is the one that wants to become independent with their own government and most of the folks speak French. Nova Scotia and PEI have a strong seafaring history. Bay of Fundy has the most extreme tides. Twenty-seven feet. Newfoundland and Labrador are mostly windswept, small population. The folks of Lab. took care of Americans that were stranded on 9/11 when all flights were grounded. Nova Scotia also sends a huge spruce tree to Boston every year as a thank you for helping them when they had a major disaster at the beginning of the twentieth century. Yukon and Northwest Terr. were part of the Gold Rush. Never heard of Nunavut. Don't know much about New Brunswick. 

Gee, I know more about Canada that I realized. My grandfather immigrated to NS as a young man from the Indian reservation located in Maine in search of work. From there he came down to Mass.


----------



## Kylie1969

What made me smile this morning was Steve phoning from the hospital to see if I was alright...what a lovely husband


----------



## babetoo

my son loved his bday present. that made me smile. he is a really tall guy so fit is always a problem. got him lounging pants with his football teams logo on them.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm working a few hours a day with an executive chef--doing his prep work (veggies, etc.). On the first day, he told me to grab a uniform off the rack. For the most part, all the uniforms were XL. I wear a medium. I was "swmming" in the jacket, but I did find a medium on the rack...also finally found a pair of medium pants...yesterday the sous chef told me to go to the chef de partis (sp) to order some uniforms that fit me (I felt as if I was playing dress up in my Dad's clothes when I was a child). Turns out when the chef de partis checked to see what size I was wearing, I was wearing the sous chef's' pants...talk about being in s/one else's pants! The poor guy wondered what happened to his uniforms...he has since moved them to his locker, but, since the uniforms ordered for me won't be in for awhile, I still have his pants! One of the other chefs suggested I wear a bikini to work--NOT!!! If he weren't gay, I'd take that as sexual harassment.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> BC I know from living in Wash. State. Beautiful! Alberta is where they hold the Calgary Rodeo. Saskat. is farmland and prarie. It is also where most of the worlds mustard seed comes from. Ontario is the national Capital? Quebec is the one that wants to become independent with their own government and most of the folks speak French. Nova Scotia and PEI have a strong seafaring history. Bay of Fundy has the most extreme tides. Twenty-seven feet. Newfoundland and Labrador are mostly windswept, small population. The folks of Lab. took care of Americans that were stranded on 9/11 when all flights were grounded. Nova Scotia also sends a huge spruce tree to Boston every year as a thank you for helping them when they had a major disaster at the beginning of the twentieth century. Yukon and Northwest Terr. were part of the Gold Rush. Never heard of Nunavut. Don't know much about New Brunswick.
> 
> Gee, I know more about Canada that I realized. My grandfather immigrated to NS as a young man from the Indian reservation located in Maine in search of work. From there he came down to Mass.


Pretty danged good Addie.

From Nunavut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:
*Nunavut* /ˈnuːnəˌvʊt/ (from Inuktitut: ᓄᓇᕗᑦ [ˈnunavut]) is the largest, northernmost, and newest territory of Canada; it was separated officially from the Northwest Territories on April 1, 1999, via the _Nunavut Act_[7] and the _Nunavut Land Claims Agreement Act_,[8] though the actual boundaries had been established in 1993. The creation of Nunavut resulted in the first major change to Canada's political map since the incorporation of the new province of Newfoundland in 1949.

Ottawa is the capital of Canada; it's in Ontario. But the parliament building burned by the Yanks during the War of 1812 was in York (now Toronto), Ontario. The stranded Yanks were put up in Gander, which is in the Newfoundland part of Newfoundland and Labrador.

New Brunswick is a very bilingual province. The French speakers there are almost all Acadian, so related to the Cajuns of the Southern U.S.


----------



## Dawgluver

Huh.  I'm half Canadian, and have never heard of Nunavut either.  Thanks for the info!


----------



## kadesma

babetoo said:


> my son loved his bday present. that made me smile. he is a really tall guy so fit is always a problem. got him lounging pants with his football teams logo on them.


 What a nice mom you are. Glad to see you posting babe.
kades


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, you missed Manitoba.  One of it's claims to fame was a quite famous bear named after it's capitol, Winnipeg 
Winnie-the-Pooh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Huh.  I'm half Canadian, and have never heard of Nunavut either.  Thanks for the info!


Well, it is kinda new.


----------



## Addie

Thanks for the history lessons. It made for great reading. I love history. Oh and one more thing. I love your national anthem. I think it is one of the prettiest ones going. Every time I watch the Olympics, I keep hoping Canada wins first place if we can't so I can hear it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I'm working a few hours a day with an executive chef--doing his prep work (veggies, etc.). On the first day, he told me to grab a uniform off the rack. For the most part, all the uniforms were XL. I wear a medium. I was "swmming" in the jacket, but I did find a medium on the rack...also finally found a pair of medium pants...yesterday the sous chef told me to go to the chef de partis (sp) to order some uniforms that fit me (I felt as if I was playing dress up in my Dad's clothes when I was a child). Turns out when the chef de partis checked to see what size I was wearing, I was wearing the sous chef's' pants...talk about being in s/one else's pants! The poor guy wondered what happened to his uniforms...he has since moved them to his locker, but, since the uniforms ordered for me won't be in for awhile, I still have his pants! One of the other chefs suggested I wear a bikini to work--NOT!!! If he weren't gay, I'd take that as sexual harassment.



This made me snort water all over!


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This made me snort water all over!



+1


----------



## radhuni

One of my friends Jayeeta four fresh 'kagji lebu' (a type of scented lime) , which is very rare in this time of the year, from their own garden.


----------



## Kylie1969

Bringing Steve home from hospital


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Bringing Steve home from hospital



That makes u's all smile I bet!  So happy for you both!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> That makes u's all smile I bet!  So happy for you both!



+1!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My sisters cheesy comment on fb about the Tigers' win tonight.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> My sisters cheesy comment on fb about the Tigers' win tonight.


Do tell. You can't leave us wondering.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

She said, "Those tigers sure had great mommas. They taught them how to SWEEP!" She'd been waiting since Tuesday to see if she was going to get to use it.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> She said, "Those tigers sure had great mommas. They taught them how to SWEEP!" She'd been waiting since Tuesday to see if she was going to get to use it.


So the Tigers are a curling team?




Sorry - just kidding - the devil made me type that.


----------



## Andy M.

The Tigers defeated the Evil Empire.  Crushing them and casting them aside like the trash they are.  

Now on to the World Series to defeat the pretender from the National League.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> So the Tigers are a curling team?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry - just kidding - the devil made me type that.



Now that made me smile!  (so did the tigers winning, but I have to keep quiet about that one - I know my Dad will be looking down to see how I react! ).


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Andy M. said:
			
		

> The Tigers defeated the Evil Empire.  Crushing them and casting them aside like the trash they are.
> 
> Now on to the World Series to defeat the pretender from the National League.



You're a good man Andy. A good man.




			
				taxlady said:
			
		

> So the Tigers are a curling team?
> 
> Sorry - just kidding - the devil made me type that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LPBeier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that made me smile!  (so did the tigers winning, but I have to keep quiet about that one - I know my Dad will be looking down to see how I react! ).
Click to expand...


It made me lol! And the Tigers win made me smile but I don't have to hide it. Dad is a Tigers fan too.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Chopper and DL xx


----------



## Cindercat

Cardinals Rule!!


----------



## Katie H

Glenn and I just spent several days in the Atlanta area visiting children and grandchildren.  While there our daughter-in-law's midwife came for a visit and, during her time there, I heard the heartbeat of my unborn grandson, Victor.

It was an awesome experience and it gave me a smile that lasted for a very, very long while.


----------



## kadesma

Katie H said:


> Glenn and I just spent several days in the Atlanta area visiting children and grandchildren. While there our daughter-in-law's midwife came for a visit and, during her time there, I heard the heartbeat of my unborn grandson, Victor.
> 
> It was an awesome experience and it gave me a smile that lasted for a very, very long while.


 Katie,
how wonderful for you. Just think little Victor will have a special place in your heart for all time. You've bonded with him already.
kades


----------



## chopper

Katie, that's great. I got to hear my grandson's hearts before they were born too. Really special!


----------



## LPBeier

Katie, that is awesome!  Such an experience.  I am smiling for you!


----------



## Kylie1969

The weather cooling down


----------



## taxlady

I see squirrels out back all the time. The smile is because I noticed that they are all fat and ready for winter.


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> I see squirrels out back all the time. The smile is because I noticed that they are all fat and ready for winter.


 Now I''ve added to my grin, you DIDN'T say anything about eating them!!!
kades


----------



## taxlady

kadesma said:


> Now I''ve added to my grin, you DIDN'T say anything about eating them!!!
> kades


I would if I was hungry enough. But, squirrels are cute and there isn't a lot of meat or fur on one little squirrel to make them worth the effort, IMO, unless it's an emergency.


----------



## kadesma

I'm smiling because I had a wonderful time last night. Ethan and Olivia had recitals last night, Ethan played to tunes on his guitar and Olivia had two on the piano,they both looked beautiful and were shining and well dressed. I bought Oliviva a new dres, full skirt, very dark blue with sparkles all over it. Her mom used the curling iron on her hair and Ethan had a nice shirt and tie plus a small cross that was my moms on his collar. after we had dinner at my daughters, I brought a cake and there was none left, Before we left Olivia came to me with a cute note she made for me. It said I love you ma, your the best grandma in the world. love Olivia. I'm still walking on clouds.
boy am I lucky
kades


----------



## Dawgluver

kadesma said:
			
		

> I'm smiling because I had a wonderful time last night. Ethan and Olivia had recitals last night, Ethan played to tunes on his guitar and Olivia had two on the piano,they both looked beautiful and were shining and well dressed. I bought Oliviva a new dres, full skirt, very dark blue with sparkles all over it. Her mom used the curling iron on her hair and Ethan had a nice shirt and tie plus a small cross that was my moms on his collar. after we had dinner at my daughters, I brought a cake and there was none left, Before we left Olivia came to me with a cute note she made for me. It said I love you ma, your the best grandma in the world. love Olivia. I'm still walking on clouds.
> boy am I lucky
> kades



So sweet, Ma!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> So sweet, Ma!


What Dawg said.


----------



## Kylie1969

Having a good sleep


----------



## Katie H

Smile?  More like laugh out loud.

After enjoying a completely satisfying and delicious Thanksgiving meal, everyone was sitting around, um, "digesting."  The adults, that is.  The children, on the other hand, were playing like there was no tomorrow.  Holy cow, I wish we could bottle up their energy.

At any rate, one of the granddaughters, age 6, asked me if she could show me a "move."  I gladly replied, "Of course."

She then executed a perfect somersault.  I praised her and commented on what a great somersault she'd just performed.  She then sweetly informed me that they aren't called somersaults.  That's what they were called in the "old times." They're now called "flips."

Guess I'd better break out my powdered wig and hoop skirt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nothing like a 6 year old to make you feel old...  I always know I've said the wrong thing when I get, "Grandma!" and they roll their eyes.  Funny, I get the same reaction from the nephews, too!


----------



## chopper

My Grandsons running toward me and yelling, "Grammy!" when we got to their other grandparent's house for Thanksgiving dinner. I absolutely live those boys!


----------



## Kylie1969

Steve coming home from work


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Smile? More like laugh out loud.
> 
> After enjoying a completely satisfying and delicious Thanksgiving meal, everyone was sitting around, um, "digesting." The adults, that is. The children, on the other hand, were playing like there was no tomorrow. Holy cow, I wish we could bottle up their energy.
> 
> At any rate, one of the granddaughters, age 6, asked me if she could show me a "move." I gladly replied, "Of course."
> 
> She then executed a perfect somersault. I praised her and commented on what a great somersault she'd just performed. She then sweetly informed me that they aren't called somersaults. That's what they were called in the "old times." They're now called "flips."
> 
> Guess I'd better break out my powdered wig and hoop skirt!


 
Geesh Katie and PF. Get with the program. Oh wait, you will be like a six year old some day again. 

Okay, I am running away now.


----------



## Kylie1969

The phone call saying our new curtains and blinds are ready WOOHOO!!


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> The phone call saying our new curtains and blinds are ready WOOHOO!!



I'm thrilled for you my friend!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you my little buddy xxx

I will take a photo once they are all up to show you


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Thank you my little buddy xxx
> 
> I will take a photo once they are all up to show you



Don't forget the babies in the garden while you have the camera out.


----------



## chopper

My dogs playing.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Don't forget the babies in the garden while you have the camera out.



Chops, I have taken them this morning and they have been put on for you


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> My dogs playing.



That would make me smile too, I love dogs 

Can we see some photos of your lovelies, if possible Chops?


----------



## chopper

Thank you Ky!!!  I just saw them.


----------



## Kylie1969

Your welcome Chops xx


----------



## chopper

That is a picture of my babies in my avatar, but here are more. 

This is Maddy, our little princess:



And this is Cooper, king of the castle:



They are a great little couple. They are both seven years old, and have been married for four years!
.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww Chops, they are so adorable, I can see why they make you smile, thank you for sharing, just adorable!

Are they inside dogs?


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Awww Chops, they are so adorable, I can see why they make you smile, thank you for sharing, just adorable!
> 
> Are they inside dogs?



Oh yes. They have a pen outside for when we are gone and it is nice outside. If it is nasty out, they stay inside. When we are home, they are wherever we are. They sleep in our bedroom. They have beds in the family room too so they can watch tv with us.


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww that is lovely that they are such a part of the family, that is the way it should be when you have pets


----------



## chopper

My Christmas tree!  I just love Christmas!


----------



## Kylie1969

I smiled when I saw your lovely Christmas tree too Chops


----------



## kadesma

chopper said:


> That is a picture of my babies in my avatar, but here are more.
> 
> This is Maddy, our little princess:
> 
> View attachment 16399
> 
> And this is Cooper, king of the castle:
> 
> View attachment 16400
> 
> They are a great little couple. They are both seven years old, and have been married for four years!
> .


What beautiful babies. I sure miss my little Maggie.I envy you your pooches. Love them a lot pats for both

kades


----------



## chopper

Thanks Kades. They love the extra attention.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> That is a picture of my babies in my avatar, but here are more.
> 
> This is Maddy, our little princess:
> 
> And this is Cooper, king of the castle:
> 
> They are a great little couple. They are both seven years old, and have been married for four years!
> .



They are so sweet!  I love dogs....


----------



## Addie

Since we are talking about dogs....

Spike just left with Teddy. They were here for about three hours. Teddy was getting restless. He wanted to sit on Spike's lap. So Spike was sitting in the computer chair and put his legs up on the stool, so that Teddy could have a platform to sit on. Spike patted his lap and Teddy got a running jump and misjudged. He jumped onto Spike's shoulder and right over the back of the chair. Poor Teddy was in shock. Spike and I were laughing so hard we couldn't help the poor puppy. He didn't get hurt, he just was confused. Spike patted his lap again and Teddy ran into the bathroom to hide. My side is hurting from laughing so hard and long.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Addie said:
			
		

> Since we are talking about dogs....
> 
> Spike just left with Teddy. They were here for about three hours. Teddy was getting restless. He wanted to sit on Spike's lap. So Spike was sitting in the computer chair and put his legs up on the stool, so that Teddy could have a platform to sit on. Spike patted his lap and Teddy got a running jump and misjudged. He jumped onto Spike's shoulder and right over the back of the chair. Poor Teddy was in shock. Spike and I were laughing so hard we couldn't help the poor puppy. He didn't get hurt, he just was confused. Spike patted his lap again and Teddy ran into the bathroom to hide. My side is hurting from laughing so hard and long.



That is hillarious. I'm glad he wasn't hurt and was just confused. Hopefully it won't take too long for him to try jumping up again.


----------



## luvs

my friends. they make me


----------



## Kylie1969

My husband telling me he loves me


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> My husband telling me he loves me



Hey, that was my last smile too!  Wait, my husband-not yours.  LOL


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Hey, that was my last smile too!  Wait, my husband-not yours.  LOL




Me too, almost. Reading this thread has made me smile and laugh since the last time he told me he loves me.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:
			
		

> Me too, almost. Reading this thread has made me smile and laugh since the last time he told me he loves me.



Ok. Me too!


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Hey, that was my last smile too!  Wait, my husband-not yours.  LOL



 

Steve and I tell each other we love each other everyday, it is such a nice thing.

It sounds like you have a very happy marriage too Chops


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Steve and I tell each other we love each other everyday, it is such a nice thing.
> 
> It sounds like you have a very happy marriage too Chops



Sounds like our marriages are similar. That is the way it is meant to be IMO. We are still newly weds after 32 years of marriage. We also tell each other we love each other each and every day. I would be lost without him. The two really did become one the day we wed. Great marriages are worth a lot of effort to keep that way. Glad you too are happy.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is wonderful, we are certainly on the same page Chops 

32 years is great!! We have now been married for 8 years and looking forward to many more


----------



## Katie H

chopper said:


> Sounds like our marriages are similar. That is the way it is meant to be IMO. We are still newly weds after 32 years of marriage. We also tell each other we love each other each and every day. I would be lost without him. The two really did become one the day we wed. Great marriages are worth a lot of effort to keep that way. Glad you too are happy.



I understand exactly, chopper.  Buck and I had 32 wonderful years before he died suddenly in 2008.  We always told each other that we loved each other, especially when going away from each other for what ever reason. Even to go to the grocery store.  We never knew when it would be the last time.  Funny how that works out.

Glenn and I are the same way.  My favorite time of the day is when we cuddle up in bed at bedtime, my head on his shoulder and my right hand in his left hand.  Next is "I love you" and, then, asleep.  It's magic.


----------



## Addie

My second husband was a commercial fisherman. We had a hard and fast rule. He is to never go out fishing if there is an arguement between us unfinished. You just never know if he will be coming home or not. They don't call it "the most dangerous occupation" for nothing. That came home to me the night they picked him up with just his watch and underwear on from the Atlantic. That rule made for some great making up though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek doesn't remember, but this past summer when he was in the hospital, I would kiss him every time I saw him, even with the tubes hanging out his nose.  I snuggled up to him in the hospital bed the night he was so bad and got him to go to sleep.  

Even to go do laundry or run to the store, a kiss and an "I love you" happens, each and every time.

Thinking about Shrek makes me smile.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek doesn't remember, but this past summer when he was in the hospital, I would kiss him every time I saw him, even with the tubes hanging out his nose.  I snuggled up to him in the hospital bed the night he was so bad and got him to go to sleep.
> 
> Even to go do laundry or run to the store, a kiss and an "I love you" happens, each and every time.
> 
> Thinking about Shrek makes me smile.


Awww


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek doesn't remember, but this past summer when he was in the hospital, I would kiss him every time I saw him, even with the tubes hanging out his nose. I snuggled up to him in the hospital bed the night he was so bad and got him to go to sleep.
> 
> Even to go do laundry or run to the store, a kiss and an "I love you" happens, each and every time.
> 
> Thinking about Shrek makes me smile.


 
With all the celebrity marriages, divorces, fights, blah, blah, blah, it does my heart good when I hear of a good marriage.  

And one for all the good marriages in this forum. It takes a lot of hard work to make a marriage work.


----------



## Kylie1969

I love hearing of all these lovely, successful, happy marriages...it is how it should be


----------



## babetoo

i saw a humming bird yesterday on a rose. there is a long story about what that means to me. the time of year is really the most amazing part. made me a little sad, but also smile.


----------



## Dawgluver

babetoo said:
			
		

> i saw a humming bird yesterday on a rose. there is a long story about what that means to me. the time of year is really the most amazing part. made me a little sad, but also smile.



I love hummingbirds.  So glad you got to see one at this time of year, Babe!


----------



## Addie

babetoo said:


> i saw a humming bird yesterday on a rose. there is a long story about what that means to me. the time of year is really the most amazing part. made me a little sad, but also smile.


 
Hummingbirds are so beautiful. What were the colors on it? So glad to hear from you. You must pop in more often. Any projects going on right now?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We're watching, "The Voice"and Trevin Hunte set me up with tears in my eyes, then they brought another of the contestants wife over from Scotland to surprise him and I'm sitting here crying like mad...with a big dopey grin on my face.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> We're watching, "The Voice"and Trevin Hunte set me up with tears in my eyes, then they brought another of the contestants wife over from Scotland to surprise him and I'm sitting here crying like mad...with a big dopey grin on my face.


 
Those are tears from the heart.


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:
			
		

> I understand exactly, chopper.  Buck and I had 32 wonderful years before he died suddenly in 2008.  We always told each other that we loved each other, especially when going away from each other for what ever reason. Even to go to the grocery store.  We never knew when it would be the last time.  Funny how that works out.
> 
> Glenn and I are the same way.  My favorite time of the day is when we cuddle up in bed at bedtime, my head on his shoulder and my right hand in his left hand.  Next is "I love you" and, then, asleep.  It's magic.



It is magic!  Funny, every time Hubby goes to sleep at night he says that it is his favorite time of day. Then we cuddle say we love each other and off to sleep. So wonderful that you have that again with Glen  I'm sure that is just the way Buck would have wanted it to be for you.


----------



## Kylie1969

Seeing our new curtains and blinds put yesterday


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Seeing our new curtains and blinds put yesterday



Yea!!!  I bet they look great!  Good for you!


----------



## mmyap

That last thing that made me smile was watching one of my dogs running around the yard with a radish plant she had just plucked out of the garden. I should have been mad but she was so triumphant in her prancing about that I just had to laugh. She looked like "I caught it, I killed it and its mine!" Ate the whole dang thing, leaves and all.


----------



## Dawgluver

mmyap said:


> That last thing that made me smile was watching one of my dogs running around the yard with a radish plant she had just plucked out of the garden. I should have been mad but she was so triumphant in her prancing about that I just had to laugh. She looked like "I caught it, I killed it and its mine!" Ate the whole dang thing, leaves and all.



She has good taste!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

mmyap said:


> That last thing that made me smile was watching one of my dogs running around the yard with a radish plant she had just plucked out of the garden. I should have been mad but she was so triumphant in her prancing about that I just had to laugh. She looked like "I caught it, I killed it and its mine!" Ate the whole dang thing, leaves and all.



So much for trying to keep radishes...


----------



## Kylie1969

Hearing of the cool change coming through overnight 

As long as it comes


----------



## LPBeier

Logging in here for the first time in awhile and getting a PM from someone I haven't heard from in a long time!


----------



## Kylie1969

Great to see you back Laurie, that has made me smile


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Great to see you back Laurie, that has made me smile


+1


----------



## kadesma

taxlady said:


> +1


 
+2
Hugs my girl
ma


----------



## chopper

kadesma said:
			
		

> +2
> Hugs my girl
> ma



+3. 
great to see you!


----------



## chopper

I was smiling today when I stopped at Target to get a baby shower gift for a friend. Those little baby things are all so cute!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> +3.
> great to see you!



+4

My smile today was seeing the Books Are Fun display today at one of my schools, and picking out some unique things for my niece and new nephew that meet my SIL's exacting requirements for upcoming birthday and Christmas gifts.  Books Are Fun comes once every other month, and sells some cool stuff at a big discount.  I'd really been stressing as to what to get the kids.


----------



## Somebunny

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> +4
> 
> My smile today was seeing the Books Are Fun display today at one of my schools, and picking out some unique things for my niece and new nephew that meet my SIL's exacting requirements for upcoming birthday and Christmas gifts.  Books Are Fun comes once every other month, and sells some cool stuff at a big discount.  I'd really been stressing as to what to get the kids.



Dawg, I love "Books are Fun". They used to come to our office but I think the City Clerk chased them off because they didn't have a business license.  I used to her the most unique things from them.  They do have a website


----------



## vitauta

make that +5, lp.   how're you doing these days?  stop in again when you feel up to it, and let us know what you've been up to....


----------



## Kylie1969

The weather has cooled down slightly, that makes me smile a lot


----------



## Dawgluver

Somebunny said:


> Dawg, I love "Books are Fun". They used to come to our office but I think the City Clerk chased them off because they didn't have a business license.  I used to her the most unique things from them.  They do have a website



Too bad they can't come to your office anymore, SB.  If you ask a school, I would bet they or the rep would give you a call when BAF sets up a display.   I just love to look the display over, with all the books and stuff.  Got niece her favorite pop-up castle tent a few years ago, $15!  She still loves it, it's her "office".   Now this year they have a pink princess castle tent, I almost got that too.... They also have great deals on boxes of all occasion cards as well as popular cookbooks.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> +4
> 
> My smile today was seeing the Books Are Fun display today at one of my schools, and picking out some unique things for my niece and new nephew that meet my SIL's exacting requirements for upcoming birthday and Christmas gifts.  Books Are Fun comes once every other month, and sells some cool stuff at a big discount.  I'd really been stressing as to what to get the kids.



I love the Books are Fun display. I get great things for my grandsons there. And so easy, right there under our noses!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> I love the Books are Fun display. I get great things for my grandsons there. And so easy, right there under our noses!



I know!  Just as I was browsing, the football coach and the burley computer guy were also looking and going,"Oooh!"


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> I know!  Just as I was browsing, the football coach and the burley computer guy were also looking and going,"Oooh!"



LOL. Bet they didn't know you were going to blab it all over the net!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> LOL. Bet they didn't know you were going to blab it all over the net!



Shhh.  Don't tell anyone!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks everyone!

I had just "popped in" and then proceeded to forget to log out....a habit I do often! 

I am feeling better and have a lot to tell, but won't do it here or now.  I still may be a bit sporadic, but for better reasons....mostly busy getting the house ready for Christmas and making presents!  But I will be around more than I have been.  You all make me smile!


----------



## vitauta

we already know all we need to know about computer guy and coach, but do tell us more about this books are fun display, sounds interesting.

dawg, do you really think it was the books the guys were checking out?


----------



## LPBeier

vitauta said:


> we already know all we need to know about computer guy and coach, but do tell us more about this books are fun display, sounds interesting.
> 
> dawg, do you really think it was the books the guys were checking out?



I am going to have to dig deep and find out about the coach and computer guy...sounds interesting!


----------



## Addie

the one thing I wanted for my kids more than anything else is that they be good readers. And they were. They all love to read. My daughter has plenty of time on her hands now and is a regular visitor to the library which is just up the street from her house.


----------



## Kylie1969

I to have always loved reading Ads 

At primary school I read over 500 books in a year, I won a prize for it too 

Now I mainly read in bed at night, but I am usually so tired that I fall asleep and dont read as much as I would like


----------



## Kylie1969

Knowing that Steve is on holidays soon and I get to spend 2 whole weeks with him


----------



## Siegal

My baby falling asleep at supermarket clutching her favorite snack with a death grip! Had to pry it out of her hand at the checkout line


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What a cutie!


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww.  Adorable!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Awww.  Adorable!



This Granny is in a puddle over that pic!


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> I to have always loved reading Ads
> 
> At primary school I read over 500 books in a year, I won a prize for it too
> 
> Now I mainly read in bed at night, but I am usually so tired that I fall asleep and dont read as much as I would like




seriously?  no.  serious?  can't be!  500 books in one year, kylie?  in grade school?  no, really?  i mean, even if they were dick and jane books--that's 1 1/2 books for every single day of the year!  wow, kylie, wow.  how in the world does a little girl have time, make time, to read  two books a day?  what else did you do, kylie?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Trevin Hunte on The Voice, he just slayed the competition!!


----------



## Kylie1969

vitauta said:


> seriously?  no.  serious?  can't be!  500 books in one year, kylie?  in grade school?  no, really?  i mean, even if they were dick and jane books--that's 1 1/2 books for every single day of the year!  wow, kylie, wow.  how in the world does a little girl have time, make time, to read  two books a day?  what else did you do, kylie?



I used to read very fast V, very fast 

I still managed to do all y homework and got good grades in school, stil played sport etc, just could read a lot in a small time


----------



## Kylie1969

Siegal said:


> My baby falling asleep at supermarket clutching her favorite snack with a death grip! Had to pry it out of her hand at the checkout line
> 
> View attachment 16471



Awwwwwwwww, she is lovely Siegal


----------



## Siegal

Thanks everyone! She is lovely (usually)


----------



## luvs

tig. my 'ol kitty. he is my baby.


----------



## Kylie1969

Our lovely garden and vegetable patch


----------



## GotGarlic

Yesterday I was sitting on the porch and our dog went down to the yard to pee. Our cat decided that was a good time to nuzzle the dog and rub up against her. Poor dog looked so pathetic


----------



## Kylie1969

That is funny GG


----------



## vitauta

the american people are said to be truly serious about their disappointment with the current state of affairs--the fiscal cliff looming, and congress's refusal/inability to come to an agreement to avert economic disaster.  one typical american male, john doe, was quoted as summing up american sentiment about this government impasse,  "yeah, heck yeah, they'd better get this mess cleared up before kickoff time tonight."


----------



## vitauta

redskins 1, dallas and congress, 0.


----------



## Kylie1969

The New Year


----------



## LPBeier

Having tea with my best friend and getting hugged by her two teenage boys who I have known all their lives! (I just can't tell their friends ).


----------



## kadesma

having birthday dinner with all my kids and grandkids. watching little livi smile at me with out her front teeth, the look on her face as I opened the present she made for me. Seeing Carson put away a good sized meal, and Ethan having a dish of coconut ice cream. And Cade well that was almost the best of all as he gave me a big hug and kiss and told me happy birthday and that he loved me. ahhhh my day was and is  perfect.
kades


----------



## vitauta

your birthday meal together with a big, generous helping of family love has me smiling too, kades. how very loved you are, kades--by all your families.  it seems very fitting that you should have been born at the very top of the new year.  enjoy your day, in any way you wish.


----------



## kadesma

vitauta said:


> your birthday meal together with a big, generous helping of family love has me smiling too, kades. how very loved you are, kades--by all your families. it seems very fitting that you should have been born at the very top of the new year. enjoy your day, in any way you wish.


 Thank you,Vit. and I'll think of you as I laze around and enjoy my special day.
kades


----------



## buckytom

the last thing that made me smile was going over some pictures from 2012.

my boy fishing in florida:


----------



## LPBeier

They made me smile too, Bucky!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> They made me smile too, Bucky!


+1


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Such a delightful boy, he is so cute!


----------



## luvs

my cat being a cat. chasing stuff that's not there, then his tail, then meowing at nothing, then finding a toy & chasing that. cats! gotta love 'em.


----------



## LPBeier

I have to smile at me - The first "new" and spontaneous thing I have done for 2013 is join Pintrest.  Never even looked at it before - awesome place.  I have been looking for ideas for my craft room and found that and a whole lot more!

It feels good to play!


----------



## luvs

people keep requesting i join pinterest, laurie. keep us informed, plz!


----------



## Somebunny

Love Pinterest!  You will too Laurie and luvs.


----------



## chopper

My hubby has had a couple of days off work and we have had two date days in a row.  One more to go!  So fun.  Sure does make me smile!


----------



## Andy M.

Since my shoulder surgery in September, my grandson (six years old) has been much quieter around me.  He was no longer interested in rough-housing and other physical activities.  He would just refuse when I tried to get him going.

After some thought, I asked my daughter and she confirmed she had talked to my grandson about being careful around Grampy because of my shoulder.  A short while ago, I asked her to have another talk telling him I was OK to get physical as my shoulder was a lot better. 

I pick him up from school a couple of times a week.  A while ago, he started opening the car door and buckling himself into his car seat with no help from me.  I had been trying to get him to do it for some time with no luck.  I told him I thought it was great that he had learned to do that for himself.

I picked up Steven from school Wednesday and he buckled himself in again.  I repeated my appreciation and asked if he did this for Mom and Dad.  He said he did not.  I asked why he did it for me and not them.  He replied, 'I do it because it makes you happy'.

We came home and during the afternoon, he made it clear he wanted to rough-house.  He wore me out and I got a lot of laughter in return.

When it was time for him to go home, I bent over and hugged and kissed him.  He told me I had to pick him up to hug and kiss him.  So I did.

That was yet another thing he was holding back on out of consideration for my "condition".  He never slipped up and said a word.

I couldn't be prouder!


----------



## buckytom

that made me smile big time, grampy andy!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

buckytom said:


> that made me smile big time, grampy andy!!!



+1!

Sweet!  And sweet little son, BT!


----------



## Addie

What a great kid.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Such a delightful boy, he is so cute!


 +++++1 he is beautiful BT How proud you must be.
kades


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> Since my shoulder surgery in September, my grandson (six years old) has been much quieter around me. He was no longer interested in rough-housing and other physical activities. He would just refuse when I tried to get him going.
> 
> After some thought, I asked my daughter and she confirmed she had talked to my grandson about being careful around Grampy because of my shoulder. A short while ago, I asked her to have another talk telling him I was OK to get physical as my shoulder was a lot better.
> 
> I pick him up from school a couple of times a week. A while ago, he started opening the car door and buckling himself into his car seat with no help from me. I had been trying to get him to do it for some time with no luck. I told him I thought it was great that he had learned to do that for himself.
> 
> I picked up Steven from school Wednesday and he buckled himself in again. I repeated my appreciation and asked if he did this for Mom and Dad. He said he did not. I asked why he did it for me and not them. He replied, 'I do it because it makes you happy'.
> 
> We came home and during the afternoon, he made it clear he wanted to rough-house. He wore me out and I got a lot of laughter in return.
> 
> When it was time for him to go home, I bent over and hugged and kissed him. He told me I had to pick him up to hug and kiss him. So I did.
> 
> That was yet another thing he was holding back on out of consideration for my "condition". He never slipped up and said a word.
> 
> I couldn't be prouder!


 You should be bursting with pride. What a wonderful boy you have there. He is so special. And he loves you with all his heart. His mom,dad and you and SO be proud of what you've done  with him.
cj


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> that made me smile big time, grampy andy!!!



What he said! 

(I'd say more but I seem to have some water running down from my eye region)


----------



## taxlady

buckytom said:


> that made me smile big time, grampy andy!!!





Dawgluver said:


> +1!
> 
> Sweet!  And sweet little son, BT!


+2


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Since my shoulder surgery in September, my grandson (six years old) has been much quieter around me.  He was no longer interested in rough-housing and other physical activities.  He would just refuse when I tried to get him going.
> 
> After some thought, I asked my daughter and she confirmed she had talked to my grandson about being careful around Grampy because of my shoulder.  A short while ago, I asked her to have another talk telling him I was OK to get physical as my shoulder was a lot better.
> 
> I pick him up from school a couple of times a week.  A while ago, he started opening the car door and buckling himself into his car seat with no help from me.  I had been trying to get him to do it for some time with no luck.  I told him I thought it was great that he had learned to do that for himself.
> 
> I picked up Steven from school Wednesday and he buckled himself in again.  I repeated my appreciation and asked if he did this for Mom and Dad.  He said he did not.  I asked why he did it for me and not them.  He replied, 'I do it because it makes you happy'.
> 
> We came home and during the afternoon, he made it clear he wanted to rough-house.  He wore me out and I got a lot of laughter in return.
> 
> When it was time for him to go home, I bent over and hugged and kissed him.  He told me I had to pick him up to hug and kiss him.  So I did.
> 
> That was yet another thing he was holding back on out of consideration for my "condition".  He never slipped up and said a word.
> 
> I couldn't be prouder!



Thanks for sharing this, Andy...I'm happy that you are happy and Steven is such a joy.


----------



## Addie

Sometimes we don't give children enough credit.


----------



## buckytom

isn't a checking account, savings, and 525 college plan enough addie?  sheesh! 

 

just kidding. thanks ladies. my boy is the world to me. i'm sure andy would agree about his grandson that our love for them fills our hearts inn a way that we can only feel blessed and grateful for having such joy in our lives.


----------



## luvs

Addie said:


> Sometimes we don't give children enough credit.


 
fully agree. seriously, these guys awake before daybreak half the time, to learn, then after a day of schoolwork, promptly get sent to the dining room for homework & snacks, & later or during weekend, they have to play sports. then there's schoolyard bullies, snobby girl classmates, school lunch slop-on-a-tray if Mom/Dad may be too preoccupied in the mornings to make a lunch.
it's not easy on these kiddos. society, media that my smart friends put parental controls onto, competition, athletics, after-school programs, tv-

i dunno. seen both sides. taking a few seconds to say, 'how was school' when i get the kiddos i'm taking care of in the door takes seconds, yet gives them time to speak of thier day.
& 'homework time is now, or i'm taking ur laptop away until i see that work completed. nobody'll play on that laptop, play 1 single video game or watch a single tv show until we review the homework.'


----------



## Addie

They are increasing the length of the school day here. Mainly because so many of the children are latchkey kids and their curriculum is too large to fit into the time they now have in school. Then on top of that they have, for some kids, five hours of homework. Even adults only have an eight hour day. I liked it better when kids were kids. They no longer have time to put a smile on our faces now. And I like smiling. 

I have a three year old grandson. His father is enrolling him in piano lessons. He already speaks three languages fluently. English, Italian and Albanian. Each memeber of the family speaks to him in a different language.  Kind of scary huh.


----------



## luvs

they may be getting them prepped for college.
u literally snooze a few hours/night or less when in certain colleges. life turns into studying intently, writing speeches, being quizzed, research, competition, ranking amonst the best, & perfectionism in some schools

went to strict schools much of my life. was not much affected negetively. thankful i was disciplined & learned manners, respect, please, thank you, & may i~


----------



## Addie

luvs said:


> they may be getting them prepped for college.
> u literally snooze a few hours/night or less when in certain colleges. life turns into studying intently, writing speeches, being quizzed, research, competition, ranking amongst the best, & perfectionism in some schools
> 
> went to strict schools much of my life. was not much affected negatively. thankful i was disciplined & learned manners, respect, please, thank you, & may i~


 
My kids learned their manners right at home. That was my job, not the schools. And those manners were in place before they started school. They also learned their table manners. No chewing with your mouth open, no talking with food in your mouth, elbows off the table, permission to leave the table, and which eating utensil was used for different foods once they got past the spoon only age. Supper was family mealtime. No phone calls until after their meal was finished and homework done. And during that I time I learned also. I learned that kids can do their homework while laying on the floor watching television. In fact they were more likely to do it without being told. But I did draw the line with me getting down on the floor with them to give them some needed help. They had time after school to play outside with their friends in the neighborhood and learning some social graces. None of my four first children went to college. 

One is an Executive Secretary, she went to Secretarial School. The next is a contractor, next one a carpenter, then a plumber, the third was a stay at home mother of five, and my fifth one went on to Yale Medical School. He was a school dropout in the tenth grade. His H.S. let him fall through the cracks the first two months of the school year. He had four different language teachers in that time. Lost all interest in school. The day after he dropped out, he went and got his GED, then signed up for paramedic school. He was at the top of every class he has attended during all these years. Did that for 15 years, worked in the ER at one of the states busiest ER and now teaches medicine at one of the states major colleges while working in the college's associated ER. He also has been teaching during the whole time he has been involved in medicine. He was also CEO for a large major ambulance company. Hated all the paper work and missed working with patients. Took a $60,000 pay cut to get back to the patient. 

My son who is the contractor/carpenter has more work than he can handle. He is also a licensed electrician. He often passes it off to friends who need the work. The same with the plumber. He has his own business. He refers a lot of his work to others in the trade. He started out as a floor man installing carpets, tile floors, wood floors, etc. Did that until his knees gave out. Neither of them went to college.


----------



## tinlizzie

My smile came from an unlikely source:  a newspaper article in last Friday's paper describing an event at the local performing-arts hall, which is named in honor of the lady who spear-headed efforts to get the hall built in the 1980's.  The musical "Catch Me If You Can" was being presented.  Before the show began, the lady's sons brought her on-stage in her wheelchair and the audience erupted in applause when told that Friday was her 100th birthday.  And I don't know whose idea it was, but her cake and flowers were presented to her by Frank Abagnale Jr., the former con man whose life inspired the musical and the movie starring Leonardo de Caprio.  Her remarks, as to turning 100:  "I couldn't do anything about it.  I really didn't expect to live this long.  I have no way to turn it off!"

Three cheers for her spirit!  And a welcome change from the litany of accidents and murders that usually make up the paper's news.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> My smile came from an unlikely source: a newspaper article in last Friday's paper describing an event at the local performing-arts hall, which is named in honor of the lady who spear-headed efforts to get the hall built in the 1980's. The musical "Catch Me If You Can" was being presented. Before the show began, the lady's sons brought her on-stage in her wheelchair and the audience erupted in applause when told that Friday was her 100th birthday. And I don't know whose idea it was, but her cake and flowers were presented to her by Frank Abagnale Jr., the former con man whose life inspired the musical and the movie starring Leonardo de Caprio. Her remarks, as to turning 100: "I couldn't do anything about it. I really didn't expect to live this long. I have no way to turn it off!"
> 
> Three cheers for her spirit! And a welcome change from the litany of accidents and murders that usually make up the paper's news.


 
That put a smile on my face also.


----------



## tinlizzie

What with the two dowagers on Downton and lots of other examples, this may turn out to be a LOL year!  (Little Old Ladies)  We're in a pretty big club.  Huzzah!


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> What with the two dowagers on Downton and lots of other examples, this may turn out to be a LOL year! (Little Old Ladies) We're in a pretty big club. Huzzah!


 
If the writing stays as good as it has been and Shirley delivers her lines like only she can, this is going to be one heck of a season.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm teaching the little guy how to swim--he goes crazy over REAL eggs, but is afraid of water. We had an underwater tea party today. He's liking how I get him in the water...he has also (at the age of 8) agreed to take care of me in my old age if I can teach him how to swim. He was so funny--didn't want to get in the pool but when I asked him if he'd like to have an underwater tea party, he was all in. So cute and all in.


----------



## tinlizzie

Addie said:


> If the writing stays as good as it has been and Shirley delivers her lines like only she can, this is going to be one heck of a season.



I heard a reviewer's opinion that Season 3's writing is even better than 1 & 2.

Do you remember in _Terms of Endearment_ Shirley's delivery when Jack Nicholson as an astronaut is giving her a come-on line, and she gives him a steely-eyed look, and interrupts him with "Blah, blah, blah."  Stops him dead in his tracks.  My fave.


----------



## Kylie1969

Talking to my husband on the phone this lunch time as it was his first day back at work today after having 2 weeks off and I miss him


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Talking to my husband on the phone this lunch time as it was his first day back at work today after having 2 weeks off and I miss him



Don't you love that moment when he gets home and all is right with the world again.  I just love that first embrace at the end of a long day apart.


----------



## LPBeier

I have two ear-to-ear smiles today.

The first goes to Pacanis for his "thank you notifications" thread and all the people who have responded.  I specially like the comment that he started the thread because he didn't think he was getting enough thanks!  We love you Pac, thanks for the smile and for being you! 

The second smile goes to my awesome hubby, TB.  He got up extra early today to take me to the dentist for my root canal, went to the auto store (Canadian Tire for those who know it) and got me both windshield washer fluid and a new wiper blade.  He was able to fix the arm himself and installed everything for me.  He also took the dogs for an extra long second walk so I could get some rest, and wanted to do my grocery shopping for me too (instead I told him to have an hour nap before he had to leave for work).  He is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> I have two ear-to-ear smiles today.
> 
> The first goes to Pacanis for his "thank you notifications" thread and all the people who have responded.  I specially like the comment that he started the thread because he didn't think he was getting enough thanks!  We love you Pac, thanks for the smile and for being you!
> 
> The second smile goes to my awesome hubby, TB.  He got up extra early today to take me to the dentist for my root canal, went to the auto store (Canadian Tire for those who know it) and got me both windshield washer fluid and a new wiper blade.  He was able to fix the arm himself and installed everything for me.  He also took the dogs for an extra long second walk so I could get some rest, and wanted to do my grocery shopping for me too (instead I told him to have an hour nap before he had to leave for work).  He is definitely a keeper!



Hoping the smile feels better now after your root canal, LP!  Glad it went well, along withthe rest!


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Don't you love that moment when he gets home and all is right with the world again.  I just love that first embrace at the end of a long day apart.



I sure do Chops


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> I sure do Chops


+1   TB used to ask why I waited up until midnight for him to come home from work even when I am really tired.  I would tell him to give me a hug and kiss and then I will answer and he finally realized that was the reason!


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Talking to my husband on the phone this lunch time as it was his first day back at work today after having 2 weeks off and I miss him





chopper said:


> Don't you love that moment when he gets home and all is right with the world again.  I just love that first embrace at the end of a long day apart.





Kylie1969 said:


> I sure do Chops





LPBeier said:


> +1   TB used to ask why I waited up until midnight for him to come home from work even when I am really tired.  I would tell him to give me a hug and kiss and then I will answer and he finally realized that was the reason!



Well girls, that is the way a marriage is made to be. Truly God's plan!  So nice to hear.


----------



## tinlizzie

This morning I discovered three little striped caterpillars chewing away on the milkweeds I planted just for them.  If the birds don't get them they should turn into Monarch butterflies before very long.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> This morning I discovered three little striped caterpillars chewing away on the milkweeds I planted just for them. If the birds don't get them they should turn into Monarch butterflies before very long.


 
Keep an eye out for the cocoons. With any luck you will be able to watch them hatch and see them take their first flight. I love nature. 

When I would take the GS on a field trip, I would make them turn over logs and see what was living underneath. A whole 'nuther world.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> This morning I discovered three little striped caterpillars chewing away on the milkweeds I planted just for them.  If the birds don't get them they should turn into Monarch butterflies before very long.


w00t!

Are you making a butterfly garden? Do you have other plants to attract butterflies?


----------



## Addie

TL, you live right on the migration path of the Monarch when it leaves Mexico. We get a big influx of them in the Spring.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> This morning I discovered three little striped caterpillars chewing away on the milkweeds I planted just for them.  If the birds don't get them they should turn into Monarch butterflies before very long.



Lizzie, this just brought a smile to my face!  I love love caterpillars and butterflies!   Keep me posted!


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> TL, you live right on the migration path of the Monarch when it leaves Mexico. We get a big influx of them in the Spring.


Which TL?


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> This morning I discovered three little striped caterpillars chewing away on the milkweeds I planted just for them.  If the birds don't get them they should turn into Monarch butterflies before very long.



My milkweed also attracts Swallowtails, another beautiful butterfly.  Love ' em !  They also like dill, and smell like dill when you pet them.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> My milkweed also attracts Swallowtails, another beautiful butterfly.  Love ' em !  They also like dill, and smell like dill when you pet them.


You pet butterflies?!  They don't fly away too fast? My mommy told me that if you touch the wings of a butterfly, the magic dust comes off and then they can't fly, so never touch butterflies.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> You pet butterflies?!  They don't fly away too fast? My mommy told me that if you touch the wings of a butterfly, the magic dust comes off and they can't fly, so never touch butterflies.



Unless she is talking about petting caterpillars.


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Unless she is talking about petting caterpillars.



Oh no!  Never pet a butterfly!  The swallowtail caterpillars shoot little red horns out of their heads and THEN smell like dill!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Which TL?


 
Sorry. TinLizzie


----------



## Kylie1969

The last thing that made me smile is the rain that is happening right now and the lovely cool change it has bought with it


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> The last thing that made me smile is the rain that is happening right now and the lovely cool change it has bought with it


 
Kylie, I hope Australia gets a really heavy downpour in the areas it is needed so desperately.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh no!  Never pet a butterfly!  The swallowtail caterpillars shoot little red horns out of their heads and THEN smell like dill!


'Cause then the magic flying powder would come off on your fingers and they wouldn't be able to fly.


----------



## tinlizzie

You guys are all a trip!

My milkweed planting is pretty sparse and I was actually surprised to see caterpillars this season.  Hope they have enough to eat.

I have a Dutchman's Pipe vine in a pot but can't decide where to plant it.  They grow into a pretty hefty plant and I don't want to stifle it.  It has an interesting bloom with a pretty nasty smell, but is supposed to attract butterflies -- the black swallowtail, I think.

I'm hoping to get a Passionflower Vine as well but have limited space in full sun, which is part of the problem with the Pipe vine. I'm not sure I can overcome this, but have a "pipe dream" of putting up supports in the yard, much like those in a vineyard.


----------



## vitauta

tin, your talk of fuzzy caterpillars and butterflies makes me smile whenever i think of it, and when i picture you feeding the caterpillars. and then, this morning, you reveal all these plans you have to plant and stake an entire garden for them! (big grin) 
it's really a shame that some of our less desirable insects and other creepy little creatures can't get dressed up in soft fuzzy coats and colorful stripes. can you imagine all the love and petting they are missing out on, just for being ugly, scary and disgusting?
i don't think anything that grows on my patio will attract any caterpillars, but i do wonder what i might use to lure miniature albino toads to my lair.  last summer, this whitish little toad, no bigger than my thumbnail, spent a number of days hanging out on my patio-- sometimes in a geranium pot, sunning himself on the balcony rail, or a lawn chair, weather permitting. got sorta attached to the little guy.  i don't know what sort of things he liked to eat. do i need to buy another geranium plant, or....?


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> tin, your talk of fuzzy caterpillars and butterflies makes me smile whenever i think of it, and when i picture you feeding the caterpillars. and then, this morning, you reveal all these plans you have to plant and stake an entire garden for them! (big grin)
> it's really a shame that some of our less desirable insects and other creepy little creatures can't get dressed up in soft fuzzy coats and colorful stripes. can you imagine all the love and petting they are missing out on, just for being ugly, scary and disgusting?
> i don't think anything that grows on my patio will attract any caterpillars, but i do wonder what i might use to lure miniature albino toads to my lair.  last summer, this whitish little toad, no bigger than my thumbnail, spent a number of days hanging out on my patio-- sometimes in a geranium pot, sunning himself on the balcony rail, or a lawn chair, weather permitting. got sorta attached to the little guy.  i don't know what sort of things he liked to eat. do i need to buy another geranium plant, or....?


Sounds adorable. Get pix next time you see one, please.

Almost all adult frogs (toads are frogs) are carnivorous and eat just about anything in the animal kingdom small enough to get in their mouths. Insects are high on the list.


----------



## Somebunny

The last thing that made me smile, was how much my 3 yr old granddaughter loved her 
" princess" play tent and how when this nana with a pinched nerve and a muscle spasm crawled into the tent with her she covered me up and said "there Nana, does  your back feel all better now?  You take a nap,  you will feel better."


----------



## kadesma

Somebunny said:


> The last thing that made me smile, was how much my 3 yr old granddaughter loved her
> " princess" play tent and how when this nana with a pinched nerve and a muscle spasm crawled into the tent with her she covered me up and said "there Nana, does your back feel all better now? You take a nap, you will feel better."


 SB how wonderrful, your granddaughter loves you so much. I feel so good for you. I do know that feeeling and it makes you whole body smile. Go give her a big hug for me. She is a treasure.
kades


----------



## Somebunny

Thank you ma.  What would we do without those little treasures?  I have to share another sweet thing that made me smile.....I have a friend who has never met my daughter nor my grandchildren, yet she has sent a lovely gift to the girls on their 1st birthday.  When I was explaining to 3yr old Sophia that Nana's friend had sent the gift to Chloe for her birthday and the special candy to her, and that Nana's friend didn't have any little granddaughters of her own, this  little angel said "yes she does Nana, she has me and Chloe!"  You just have to love the simplicity of the way a 3 year old thinks!  In truth it not only made me smile, but I am weeping as 
I write this, but they are tears of joy!


----------



## tinlizzie

Somebunny said:


> The last thing that made me smile, was how much my 3 yr old granddaughter loved her
> " princess" play tent and how when this nana with a pinched nerve and a muscle spasm crawled into the tent with her she covered me up and said "there Nana, does  your back feel all better now?  You take a nap,  you will feel better."



Sb, I saw the play tent on the other thread (what else are you making) it's so clever!  No wonder she loves it and no doubt will for a long time.


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> tin, your talk of fuzzy caterpillars and butterflies makes me smile whenever i think of it, and when i picture you feeding the caterpillars. and then, this morning, you reveal all these plans you have to plant and stake an entire garden for them! (big grin)
> it's really a shame that some of our less desirable insects and other creepy little creatures can't get dressed up in soft fuzzy coats and colorful stripes. can you imagine all the love and petting they are missing out on, just for being ugly, scary and disgusting?
> i don't think anything that grows on my patio will attract any caterpillars, but i do wonder what i might use to lure miniature albino toads to my lair.  last summer, this whitish little toad, no bigger than my thumbnail, spent a number of days hanging out on my patio-- sometimes in a geranium pot, sunning himself on the balcony rail, or a lawn chair, weather permitting. got sorta attached to the little guy.  i don't know what sort of things he liked to eat. do i need to buy another geranium plant, or....?



You can probably grow in a patio pot some kind of plant or vine that the butterflies will love you for, lay eggs upon, and grow you some caterpillars.  Nice to think about in the dead of winter.  I wonder if your little white toad grew up into a big white toad.  When the hurricane shutters were up last summer, the Cuban tree frogs would crawl up onto the back side to spend the day.  There were once 7 of them there, napping I guess.  The cats liked that.

Another favorite is a preying mantis.  Cool, man!


----------



## kadesma

Somebunny said:


> Thank you ma. What would we do without those little treasures? I have to share another sweet thing that made me smile.....I have a friend who has never met my daughter nor my grandchildren, yet she has sent a lovely gift to the girls on their 1st birthday. When I was explaining to 3yr old Sophia that Nana's friend had sent the gift to Chloe for her birthday and the special candy to her, and that Nana's friend didn't have any little granddaughters of her own, this little angel said "yes she does Nana, she has me and Chloe!" You just have to love the simplicity of the way a 3 year old thinks! In truth it not only made me smile, but I am weeping as
> I write this, but they are tears of joy!


 Oh you are so lucky the girls are indeed little angels. Yes they have a way of making you understand life and how important it is to love and enjoy are children and grandchildren.
ma


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Kylie, I hope Australia gets a really heavy downpour in the areas it is needed so desperately.



Thanks Ads....it was a fabulous amount of rain yesterday all around Adelaide...I just hope they are getting it around the fire areas too


----------



## buckytom

tinlizzie said:


> You can probably grow in a patio pot some kind of plant or vine that the butterflies will love you for,


 
how about growing a butterfly bush, aka buddleia or buddleja: Buddleja - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tinlizzie

Uh oh.  I can only spot two of the three striped caterpillars on the milkweeds.  I seem to remember that birds don't eat them, though, because the milkweed makes them taste bad.  Maybe he's just well-hidden.


----------



## vitauta

a buddleja, huh? they do have pretty, lilac-like blooms.--but, i'm afraid a rieger begonia is more my speed.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Uh oh. I can only spot two of the three striped caterpillars on the milkweeds. I seem to remember that birds don't eat them, though, because the milkweed makes them taste bad. Maybe he's just well-hidden.


 
I don't remember which is which, but the Viceroy and Monarch are very similar in coloring and appearance. Mother' Nature's way of protection. One of them is very bitter to birds. And so is the catapillar. A factoid I learned in the eigth grade. If my memory serves me well, that is about the time the earth was being formed along with dirt.


----------



## tinlizzie

Good one, Addie.

I found one of the caterpillars this morning -- his nether end is attached to a nearby stem of bougainvillea and he appears to be curling up.  Perhaps a blessed event is in his/her future; yes, the complete change from a caterpillar to a beautiful flying creature is a blessed event if I ever saw one.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Good one, Addie.
> 
> I found one of the caterpillars this morning -- his nether end is attached to a nearby stem of bougainvillea and he appears to be curling up. Perhaps a blessed event is in his/her future; yes, the complete change from a caterpillar to a beautiful flying creature is a blessed event if I ever saw one.


 
Keep an eye on the cocoon. With a little luck, you will be able to catch the butterfly emerging from the cocoon to freedom.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I don't remember which is which, but the Viceroy and Monarch are very similar in coloring and appearance. Mother' Nature's way of protection. One of them is very bitter to birds. And so is the catapillar. A factoid I learned in the eigth grade. If my memory serves me well, that is about the time the earth was being formed along with dirt.


They have discovered that each kind tastes bad to birds in different ways, so both types are mimicking each other.


----------



## vitauta

taxlady said:


> They have discovered that each kind tastes bad to birds in different ways, so both types are mimicking each other.




smart little butterflies--finding a way to improve their protective arsenal against the big bad birds....


----------



## JoAnn L.

Sunday afternoon my 10 year old grandson and I played games.

Sorry - he won
Pick Up Sticks - I won
Connect Four - he won
Trouble - he always wins
History Presidents Game - he knows everything about all the presidents
Go Fish - he won
Crazy Eights - unbelieveable, I won 

I sure hope he remembers all the fun we have.


----------



## LPBeier

My latest smile belongs to Joie.  It is so good to see my little pup enjoying his food again, playing with his favourite toy and wiggling his bum in excitement.  He isn't totally out of the woods, but just to see this improvement will keep me grinning all day!


----------



## LPBeier

JoAnn L. said:


> Sunday afternoon my 10 year old grandson and I played games.
> 
> Sorry - he won
> Pick Up Sticks - I won
> Connect Four - he won
> Trouble - he always wins
> History Presidents Game - he knows everything about all the presidents
> Go Fish - he won
> Crazy Eights - unbelieveable, I won
> 
> I sure hope he remembers all the fun we have.



Joann, I remember every moment with my favourite grandmother like it was yesterday and it was many yesterday's ago.  He will always treasure it, believe me.


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> Joann, I remember every moment with my favourite grandmother like it was yesterday and it was many yesterday's ago. He will always treasure it, believe me.


 Joann I second what Laurie said. He will remember and treasure the time he spent with you. Mine remember all the time spent at the hospital with me even tho I don't. They can tell me things that were said and done  so he will remember all the good times with joy in his heart.
kades


----------



## kadesma

LPBeier said:


> My latest smile belongs to Joie. It is so good to see my little pup enjoying his food again, playing with his favourite toy and wiggling his bum in excitement. He isn't totally out of the woods, but just to see this improvement will keep me grinning all day!


 I am so glad to read this, that little pup is making me grin too.
ma


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Joann, I remember every moment with my favourite grandmother like it was yesterday and it was many yesterday's ago.  He will always treasure it, believe me.



I totally agree.  So many great memories of my favorite (only) grandma.  She taught me sewing, embroidery, canning, cooking, jewelry making, failed miserably at teaching me knitting, crochet, and tatting (we did try), and we worked on so many other projects, along with long talks about just about everything.  Grandmas rock!


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> My latest smile belongs to Joie.  It is so good to see my little pup enjoying his food again, playing with his favourite toy and wiggling his bum in excitement.  He isn't totally out of the woods, but just to see this improvement will keep me grinning all day!



So glad you and Joie are so much better!


----------



## tinlizzie

LP's post in What Are You Doing is probably creating smiles on everyone's faces.  So glad things are looking up. Is it redundant to put one of these  on here? 

That crafty little caterpillar has become a chrysalis already!  Google tells me that it will take about 7 days to turn into his winged self.  I put it on my calendar - would hate to miss it.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> LP's post in What Are You Doing is probably creating smiles on everyone's faces.  So glad things are looking up. Is it redundant to put one of these  on here?
> 
> That crafty little caterpillar has become a chrysalis already!  Google tells me that it will take about 7 days to turn into his winged self.  I put it on my calendar - would hate to miss it.



How fun!  Can you get a pic, Tin?  Monarch chrysalis are so pretty.


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> How fun!  Can you get a pic, Tin?  Monarch chrysalis are so pretty.



I got a pretty good shot of it.  The last time I tried to have a photo, it didn't take, but I'll try it again.  I moved from Explorer to Firefox - maybe that will help.

Looks like it worked this time.  It's dead center of the photo - a pretty little jade green ornament.


----------



## vitauta

ooh, it looks so pregnant with promise (hush)


----------



## Dawgluver

Beautiful!  What cool earrings a pair would make!


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> ooh, it looks so pregnant with promise (hush)



A preggers pupa!    You're funny, V!


----------



## tinlizzie

vitauta said:


> ooh, it looks so pregnant with promise (hush)





Dawgluver said:


> Beautiful!  What cool earrings a pair would make!



Oh, so this is what a multi looks like -- sorry I jumped the gun & answered Vitauta before this screen opened.

So, what I said, Vitauta, and Dawgluver, son of a gun.  That wouldn't have occurred to me in a thousand years.  Jewelry makers out there, take note.  A light green jade pair would be swell.  And a matching pendant.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, so this is what a multi looks like -- sorry I jumped the gun & answered Vitauta before this screen opened.
> 
> So, what I said, Vitauta, and Dawgluver, son of a gun.  That wouldn't have occurred to me in a thousand years.  Jewelry makers out there, take note.  A light green jade pair would be swell.  And a matching pendant.



I'm on it.  I can't believe how quickly the little guy made her chrysallis!  My dill scented swallowtail caterpillars, please take note!


----------



## Somebunny

I just had to share this, it really did make me smile, my nephew is a cook/chef this is a pic of his 2 yr old son.  (His Sous Chef)!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> I just had to share this, it really did make me smile, my nephew is a cook/chef this is a pic of his 2 yr old son.  (His Sous Chef)!
> 
> View attachment 16862




He's a doll!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks Fi, he is a cutie.  I had no idea you could get a chef's coat for a toddler!  Amazing world we live in!


----------



## vitauta

Somebunny said:


> I just had to share this, it really did make me smile, my nephew is a cook/chef this is a pic of his 2 yr old son.  (His Sous Chef)!
> 
> View attachment 16862




sous sweet!  so charming and fun!  now, if only he could find a pair of those wild, baggy chef pants, the ones with the colorful chili peppers in size 2T, he'll be all set to go on iron chef....


----------



## tinlizzie

Dawgluver said:


> I'm on it.  I can't believe how quickly the little guy made her chrysallis!  My dill scented swallowtail caterpillars, please take note!



After reading this I bought a packet of Burpee Dill seeds my next trip to Lowe's; scattered it close to where the milkweed grows.  With any luck, it'll be flutter, flutter.

Here's what the Dutchman's Pipe vine bloom looks like -- it's said to attract swallowtails, too - maybe of a different color.


----------



## tinlizzie

Somebunny, I agree -- he couldn't be cuter!


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww what a lovely little nephew SB...he looks great all dressed in his chef get up


----------



## luvs

that is the pic of pix. those kiddo-chef items rock.


----------



## LPBeier

Bunny, that pic will bring me smiles for a long time!  He is cute as a button and looks proud of his "uniform".


----------



## LPBeier

I was not able to get a picture of it, but yesterday TB was in my craft room/office, sitting in my recliner (I have one in here and one in the living room).  Violet was wanting her walk so she had her head on TB's lap as she often does when wanting something.  Joie jumped up onto TB's lap and sat his bum right on top of Violet's head, vying for attention himself.  She actually sat there for a few minutes, but just as I reached for the camera she pulled out and Joie jumped down.

These two never cease to make me smile!  I am so glad they are feeling like their old goofy selves again!


----------



## Kylie1969

The cool change that came through this morning


----------



## Katie H

Getting a phone call about an hour ago with the news that our newest grandson arrived in this world at 2:09 a.m.  Little mommy, big baby...he was 8 pounds, 13 ounces.  Everyone's doing super!!!  Yeah!!!!

It's Glenn's son and his wife.  They had a miscarriage a little over a year ago and they were a bit apprehensive about this go, but the whole pregnancy went textbook perfect.  Let the fun begin!


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Getting a phone call about an hour ago with the news that our newest grandson arrived in this world at 2:09 a.m.  Little mommy, big baby...he was 8 pounds, 13 ounces.  Everyone's doing super!!!  Yeah!!!!
> 
> It's Glenn's son and his wife.  They had a miscarriage a little over a year ago and they were a bit apprehensive about this go, but the whole pregnancy went textbook perfect.  Let the fun begin!



Congratulations, Grandma!


----------



## vitauta

that is wonderful news, katie!  congratulations, and prepare to enjoy this big bundle of boy, grandma....


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Katie H said:


> Getting a phone call about an hour ago with the news that our newest grandson arrived in this world at 2:09 a.m.  Little mommy, big baby...he was 8 pounds, 13 ounces.  Everyone's doing super!!!  Yeah!!!!
> 
> It's Glenn's son and his wife.  They had a miscarriage a little over a year ago and they were a bit apprehensive about this go, but the whole pregnancy went textbook perfect.  Let the fun begin!



Congrats to you and your family.


----------



## LPBeier

Congratulations, Katie!


----------



## Somebunny

Congrats Katie and Glenn!  What a blessing for the new mommy and daddy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Getting a phone call about an hour ago with the news that our newest grandson arrived in this world at 2:09 a.m.  Little mommy, big baby...he was 8 pounds, 13 ounces.  Everyone's doing super!!!  Yeah!!!!
> 
> It's Glenn's son and his wife.  They had a miscarriage a little over a year ago and they were a bit apprehensive about this go, but the whole pregnancy went textbook perfect.  Let the fun begin!



Congrats Baby Boy on a fantastic choice of parents and grandparents!


----------



## Katie H

Just arrived home from the hospital.  The baby is quite a big boy and very calm.  He's taken to nursing like a natural and doesn't particularly like a bottle.  He didn't seem to mind being handed off from one grandparent to another.  There were four of us during this visit.  He just snuggled down and soaked up the hugging.  His mommy and daddy are going to enjoy him so much.

We've had quite a ride since September.  We had a granddaughter born that month, a grandson born in November and now this little guy.  Our numbers certainly increased with great speed these last six months.  I think we're done welcoming grandchildren for a while....at least I think so.


----------



## Kylie1969

Katie H said:


> Getting a phone call about an hour ago with the news that our newest grandson arrived in this world at 2:09 a.m.  Little mommy, big baby...he was 8 pounds, 13 ounces.  Everyone's doing super!!!  Yeah!!!!
> 
> It's Glenn's son and his wife.  They had a miscarriage a little over a year ago and they were a bit apprehensive about this go, but the whole pregnancy went textbook perfect.  Let the fun begin!



Congratulations Katie, that is wonderful


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, I need a baby fix...


----------



## kadesma

Congratulations Glenn and Katie. Enjoy as I know you will. There is nothing in this world like a grandchild.
kades/ma/cj


----------



## chopper

kadesma said:


> Congratulations Glenn and Katie. Enjoy as I know you will. There is nothing in this world like a grandchild.
> kades/ma/cj



+1. I'm so happy for you Katie.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson called from Paris and said that House Hunters International is going to film at his cafe tomorrow. I told him to let me know when the show will be aired. How exciting.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson called from Paris and said that House Hunters International is going to film at his cafe tomorrow. I told him to let me know when the show will be aired. How exciting.



Wow!  That's wonderful, JoAnn!


----------



## LPBeier

I am excited for you, JoAnn!

I have two smiles.

The first is that I got one of those cart/bags - they have wheels and a metal frame with a nylon-like bag instead of a basket.  I have wanted one for ages but they are all leopard prints or neon and over $30.00.  I saw them at my grocer, plain black waterproof environmentally friendly fabric for....$12.99!  I almost got two!  It was so great packing my groceries in it from the car to roll into the house.  I am usually so tired when I come home and have to unload without my cane as I need both hands.  And now I am going to "train" by walking part distances to the store so that maybe by spring or summer I will be able to walk to the stores and back!  I can't wait to show TB! 

Secondly, new neighbours are moving in above and to the left of us.  I introduced myself to them and there was another couple with them and the wife looked familiar - it turned out we went to the same church eons ago and both had different last names but recognized our first names.  So she is going to visit when she comes to see her friends.  It is so nice to reunite with people. The new neighbours seem really nice too.


----------



## chopper

Two days of snow!


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson called from Paris and said that House Hunters International is going to film at his cafe tomorrow. I told him to let me know when the show will be aired. How exciting.


 
Hey everybody, we can now say that "we know somebody who is somebody that is famous and on TV." Great news. Let us know when also.


----------



## tinlizzie

Yes, JoAnn.  We'll be eager to see if there are any details about how they do the show to share with us.  Paris!


----------



## tinlizzie

Looked out this morning on a yard full of robins.  I haven't seen robins for a couple of years.  So cheery!


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Looked out this morning on a yard full of robins. I haven't seen robins for a couple of years. So cheery!


 
When I lived in South Texas, we had 27 trees surround the home we lived in. Every winter it was full of birds that had flown south for the winter. I could have created a book of all the differnt species I saw. I loved it. 

What I have't seen here is years are our state bird, the Chickadees. The English Sparrows have driven them out of the city. I taught my great granddaughter, when she was small how to whistle and answer them when she heard them calling. I no longer hear their song.


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson called from Paris and said that House Hunters International is going to film at his cafe tomorrow. I told him to let me know when the show will be aired. How exciting.



That is fabulous news Jo


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> Looked out this morning on a yard full of robins.  I haven't seen robins for a couple of years.  So cheery!



Awww, that would have been a lovely sight


----------



## LPBeier

I had a rough night with pain and my cold so TB is being extra nice to me!  He made me a polish hot dog on a gluten free bun with dijon mustard....just the way I like it!  He makes me smile!


----------



## vitauta

omg!!!  justin bateman and jimmy fallon with mannequin hands...and wine bottles, wine glasses, wine grapes...oooh hoo hoo hoooo...oh my stomach huuurts


----------



## Kylie1969

Having a good sleep has made me smile, love it when I get to sleep in


----------



## Dawgluver

We didn't think we could make it back to Cozumel over Spring break following Mom's death with all the stuff I need to do, but we decided to go anyway.  So glad 
we booked it!  I'm smiling so much I look like Heath Ledger's Joker!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yay, DL!

This:
somebody that i used to know by little girl - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Yay, DL!
> 
> This:
> somebody that i used to know by little girl - YouTube



Wow, is that cool!


----------



## Kylie1969

Dawgluver said:


> We didn't think we could make it back to Cozumel over Spring break following Mom's death with all the stuff I need to do, but we decided to go anyway.  So glad
> we booked it!  I'm smiling so much I look like Heath Ledger's Joker!



That is great news DL, you will have the nicest time


----------



## Zhizara

I think it's a wonderful idea, DL.  Take a break, and de-stress awhile.


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> Yay, DL!
> 
> This:
> somebody that i used to know by little girl - YouTube



Good for you DL 

and GG, that is awesome!  

Both of you put smiles on my face.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Yay, DL!
> 
> This:
> somebody that i used to know by little girl - YouTube



Shrek says that's what I look like when that song plays...


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek says that's what I look like when that song plays...



Maybe he should record you and put it on YouTube too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> Maybe he should record you and put it on YouTube too!



That would be one dead Ogre


----------



## vitauta

chopper said:


> Maybe he should record you and put it on YouTube too!




yes, chopper!  a split screen, side-by-side, with the little girl.ooh-ooh, another one with pf, together with her avatar photo-shopped with the little girl's body, side by side....


----------



## LPBeier

chopper said:


> Maybe he should record you and put it on YouTube too!



Yup, I agree! 

I'm smiling at my goofy pup!  Violet wasn't happy that I slept in. TB walked and fed them before he went to work, but she feels she has to sleep with whoever is in bed and wanted to show me I took to long.  She has dropped almost every toy at my feet that she can find.  I am staying here on purpose for the moment to see what she will do when she runs out of them!


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, new Voilet smile! 

TB emailed this to me this morning with the caption "Even when you're not there".  That is my recliner and when I am there she loves to put her head on my lap.


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Okay, new Voilet smile!
> 
> TB emailed this to me this morning with the caption "Even when you're not there".  That is my recliner and when I am there she loves to put her head on my lap.



Awww, Violet!  What a sweetie!


----------



## chopper

LPBeier said:


> Okay, new Voilet smile!
> 
> TB emailed this to me this morning with the caption "Even when you're not there".  That is my recliner and when I am there she loves to put her head on my lap.



I love it LP!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is just so lovely Laurie, your sweet Violet misses you when you are not there, I can see why that made you smile


----------



## Euangeljoe

The last thing that made me smile was my 2 year old son. He told me aversion of a movie he watched with his daddy. All the things he told me actually happened in the movie except for the funny ending.


----------



## chopper

My grown son made cookies with me today.  We made the oatmeal butterscotch cookies but also added special dark cocoa to the dough.  They are really good!  Just made me smile to have him hanging out with me baking cookies!


----------



## Dawgluver

On the news tonight:  The window washers nation-wide who dress as Spiderman, Batman, Captain America, and who thrill the little kids in the hospital who watch them descend while washing the windows on those tall buildings.  What great guys!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I am unable by Community Rules to tell you on the forums the last thing...but if you PM me I will be happy to let you know.


----------



## Kylie1969

Finishing the ironing


----------



## vitauta

for days now, i'm breaking into a big grin every time i pass by snipper's thread on her "date fingers".  it brings to mind these unbidden images of what snip's fingers are up to, with her dates....got something special planned for your valentine's date tomorrow night, snip?  

you'll have to post That recipe for us, perhaps in the "cook's tools"  category, or under "techniques."  or even, how about 'wild game'? (smile)


----------



## Kylie1969

My Steve 

He has come home from work with the new Paperwhite Kindle for me and a lovely new leather case to go with it


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Awww, Violet!  What a sweetie!





chopper said:


> I love it LP!





Kylie1969 said:


> That is just so lovely Laurie, your sweet Violet misses you when you are not there, I can see why that made you smile



Sorry, to the three of you - I just saw these.  Yes, my Violet is a keeper.  Thank you so much for your comments.  They made me smile even more! 

By the way, she is sitting beside me whining - I know it means "get off the computer Mommy and give me some attention"!


----------



## LPBeier

Kylie1969 said:


> My Steve
> 
> He has come home from work with the new Paperwhite Kindle for me and a lovely new leather case to go with it



Aww, how sweet Kylie.  That made me smile too.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Laurie xxx


----------



## jkath

I've been looking forward to seeing my boyfriend this weekend, as he's been in Chicago since the 4th. I couldn't see him tonight because I have my son with me, plus, he lives 30 miles away. Anyway, a couple hours ago I got a phone call from the bf. 
"What are you doing?"
"um...working?..."
"do you have a second?"
"of course...what's up?"
"I'm outside in the parking lot"
He'd driven 30 miles just so he could hand-deliver a valentines day card and some chocolate. 
That is a sweet man


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jkath said:


> I've been looking forward to seeing my boyfriend this weekend, as he's been in Chicago since the 4th. I couldn't see him tonight because I have my son with me, plus, he lives 30 miles away. Anyway, a couple hours ago I got a phone call from the bf.
> "What are you doing?"
> "um...working?..."
> "do you have a second?"
> "of course...what's up?"
> "I'm outside in the parking lot"
> He'd driven 30 miles just so he could hand-deliver a valentines day card and some chocolate.
> That is a sweet man



That is very cool...

Shrek called me to tell me my Xanax was ready to pick up at the pharmacy...


----------



## GotGarlic

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU9RSNXaElw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Twins mimic Daddy's Sneeze | Sneezing Twins - YouTube


----------



## Katie H

The last thing that made me smile was seeing my macho tough-guy husband positively melt under the hands, um paws, of our sweet outdoor kitty, Bella.

Bella adopted us in October and we've been quite obedient by providing her a lovely blanket-lined basket bed, a rug-covered penthouse by the front door upon which she can bask in the sun in her basket and enjoy the bowls filled with fresh food, water and milk.

The thing that made me smile the most was how she obviously "adores" her daddy.  Have a look.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

She's very pretty. She has beautiful, really bright eyes.


----------



## Katie H

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> She's very pretty. She has beautiful, really bright eyes.




Yes, she does.  Sometimes we even call her "Sparkles" because of her beautiful sparkly eyes.

Here's a better photo of her pretty eyes.


----------



## chopper

GorGarlic, that dog on the trampoline was great!  Thanks for the smile as well as the laugh!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Yes, she does.  Sometimes we even call her "Sparkles" because of her beautiful sparkly eyes.
> 
> Here's a better photo of her pretty eyes.



I love that look on a kitty face.


----------



## Kylie1969

Lovely photos Katie, she is adorable


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yesterday a lady stopped by the house and gave my DH $150 that she owed him from last June. He did a repair job for her and she said she didn't have the money right then but that she would try to get it, well, he didn't hear from her, so he just let it go (that is the way he is). He told her to keep the money but she said no, she wanted him to have it. She was so sorry for making him wait so long. Bless her.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is not only so lovely of the lady to bring the money after all that time, but also so nice of your husband to have just let it go


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kylie1969 said:


> That is not only so lovely of the lady to bring the money after all that time, but also so nice of your husband to have just let it go



Thanks. They are both good people.


----------



## Kylie1969

They certainly are Jo


----------



## JoAnn L.

I always have a potted geranium plant ouside each year that I cut back and put on the window sill in my laundry room for the winter. Well, this morning when I went in the room my geranium plant was full of beautiful red flowers. It sure brighten a cold and windy winters day.


----------



## Katie H

I was in my studio this afternoon finishing a project and, as usual, Sally and Tumble did their best to "help" me.  I use the term "help" rather loosely here.  If you have cats, you'll understand completely.

At any rate, after a while I ceased to be interesting and they left me alone.  A short while later I glanced over at their big sleeping basket, a former dog basket bed, and I spied the two of them all snuggled together sleeping like two little angels.  It was such a sweet and pretty sight, I found a big smile growing across my face.


----------



## Kylie1969

The weekend


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> The weekend



Amen!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is a nice feeling knowing it is the weekend


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching a tiger in a swimming pool on you tube.


----------



## Kylie1969

Getting all Steve's presents for his birthday, he is so hard to buy for!


----------



## LPBeier

Just woke up to an email from our niece saying her awesome hubby was presented with the "Queen's Jubilee award" for service to Canada.

He runs the totally volunteer (including him) search and rescue team in a remote part of the province which has very rugged terrain and covers a large area.  They have preformed very risky searches (some sadly recovery) and he was very heroic during fires in that area a few years ago.  Our niece is a paramedic and the two of them worked on evacuation and rescue 24/7 while their own house was at risk.

We are so proud of our nephew and now so is our country!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Just woke up to an email from our niece saying her awesome hubby was presented with the "Queen's Jubilee award" for service to Canada.
> 
> He runs the totally volunteer (including him) search and rescue team in a remote part of the province which has very rugged terrain and covers a large area. They have preformed very risky searches (some sadly recovery) and he was very heroic during fires in that area a few years ago. Our niece is a paramedic and the two of them worked on evacuation and rescue 24/7 while their own house was at risk.
> 
> We are so proud of our nephew and now so is our country!


 
I hope they held a ceremony for the presentation so that more folks could hear about him and the  program. What a great honor. First responders don't get the recognition that they deserve. Congratulations to all! Now you have the tune of "Oh Canada" running through my head.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Just woke up to an email from our niece saying her awesome hubby was presented with the "Queen's Jubilee award" for service to Canada.
> 
> He runs the totally volunteer (including him) search and rescue team in a remote part of the province which has very rugged terrain and covers a large area.  They have preformed very risky searches (some sadly recovery) and he was very heroic during fires in that area a few years ago.  Our niece is a paramedic and the two of them worked on evacuation and rescue 24/7 while their own house was at risk.
> 
> We are so proud of our nephew and now so is our country!



That's wonderful, LP! We're all proud of him, too.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> That's wonderful, LP! We're all proud of him, too.


+1

Well put GG.


----------



## LPBeier

Oh my!  I just had a second smile though this one brought some tears as well.  We got a call yesterday from a florist that they had a delivery for us and asked for directions.  They said it would probably be this morning and a few minutes ago the doorbell rang.

We were speculating who it is from and were totally surprised to receive a beautiful basket of violets and greenery from ..... our vet's office!  The card said "For our beloved Joie".


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Oh my!  I just had a second smile though this one brought some tears as well.  We got a call yesterday from a florist that they had a delivery for us and asked for directions.  They said it would probably be this morning and a few minutes ago the doorbell rang.
> 
> We were speculating who it is from and were totally surprised to receive a beautiful basket of violets and greenery from ..... our vet's office!  The card said "For our beloved Joie".



How sweet of them. Our vet sent a condolence card when we lost a fur-baby. I know you know, but your vet's a keeper


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> Oh my!  I just had a second smile though this one brought some tears as well.  We got a call yesterday from a florist that they had a delivery for us and asked for directions.  They said it would probably be this morning and a few minutes ago the doorbell rang.
> 
> We were speculating who it is from and were totally surprised to receive a beautiful basket of violets and greenery from ..... our vet's office!  The card said "For our beloved Joie".


That brought me a smile and tears as well.


----------



## Addie

What a loving and thoughtful vet. It brought a smile to my face also. 

Two smiles in one day. How fortunate you are.  And one for Joie. I am sure one is looking over him.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> That brought me a smile and tears as well.



+ 1!


----------



## radhuni

My little daughter clean up her toys from the floor and then told me "Mamma see how big girl and good girl I am."


----------



## Dawgluver

radhuni said:


> My little daughter clean up her toys from the floor and then told me "Mamma see how big girl and good girl I am."



Aww, sweet!  She's growing up so fast.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Just woke up to an email from our niece saying her awesome hubby was presented with the "Queen's Jubilee award" for service to Canada.
> 
> He runs the totally volunteer (including him) search and rescue team in a remote part of the province which has very rugged terrain and covers a large area.  They have preformed very risky searches (some sadly recovery) and he was very heroic during fires in that area a few years ago.  Our niece is a paramedic and the two of them worked on evacuation and rescue 24/7 while their own house was at risk.
> 
> We are so proud of our nephew and now so is our country!



That's just plain cool and awesome!


----------



## Barbara L

A friend of mine (I used to babysit him!) just posted something his daughter said today and it definitely made me smile.  "I think Santa and Easter bunny are the same person in a different costume. It would be a waste of persons to only have them dress up on one day!"


----------



## Kylie1969

Enjoying a couple of glasses of red last night with Steve out in the garden


----------



## PrincessFiona60

New Orleans Cajun, Justin Wilson - Gumbo - YouTube


----------



## chopper

I have a new lob carb friend I can "talk" to.    it sure does make me smile!


----------



## LPBeier

My first smile was Friday night when my BIL came over for dinner.  He and TB were in TB's office with their computers while I cooked dinner.  My BIL was sitting on the leather love seat that Violet has claimed as her own.  I walked in to tell them dinner was almost ready and there was Violet curled up on the couch with her head on his leg.  It warmed my heart to see her so content! 

Then today I went out and was gone for several hours.  TB is back to work today so Violet was alone.  She was so excited when I came home.  So, after I had rested a bit and gotten something to eat, I decided I would try to take her for a very short little walk.  She wanted to go full out, but she knew I couldn't and tried her hardest not to pull too much.  I think we were only out for 10 minutes (TB takes her for 20 - 40 minutes at a time), but when we got back into the house, she gave me a sweet little kiss on the nose as if to say "thank you Mommy, I know that was hard on you but I loved it"!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> My first smile was Friday night when my BIL came over for dinner.  He and TB were in TB's office with their computers while I cooked dinner.  My BIL was sitting on the leather love seat that Violet has claimed as her own.  I walked in to tell them dinner was almost ready and there was Violet curled up on the couch with her head on his leg.  It warmed my heart to see her so content!
> 
> Then today I went out and was gone for several hours.  TB is back to work today so Violet was alone.  She was so excited when I came home.  So, after I had rested a bit and gotten something to eat, I decided I would try to take her for a very short little walk.  She wanted to go full out, but she knew I couldn't and tried her hardest not to pull too much.  I think we were only out for 10 minutes (TB takes her for 20 - 40 minutes at a time), but when we got back into the house, she gave me a sweet little kiss on the nose as if to say "thank you Mommy, I know that was hard on you but I loved it"!


Awww


----------



## buckytom

LPBeier said:


> Just woke up to an email from our niece saying her awesome hubby was presented with the "Queen's Jubilee award" for service to Canada.
> 
> He runs the totally volunteer (including him) search and rescue team in a remote part of the province which has very rugged terrain and covers a large area. They have preformed very risky searches (some sadly recovery) and he was very heroic during fires in that area a few years ago. Our niece is a paramedic and the two of them worked on evacuation and rescue 24/7 while their own house was at risk.
> 
> We are so proud of our nephew and now so is our country!


 

cograts to your niece's nubby, lp! that kind of work takes a whole host of smarts, experience, and general toughness.


----------



## buckytom

radhuni said:


> My little daughter clean up her toys from the floor and then told me "Mamma see how big girl and good girl I am."


 


Barbara L said:


> A friend of mine (I used to babysit him!) just posted something his daughter said today and it definitely made me smile. "I think Santa and Easter bunny are the same person in a different costume. It would be a waste of persons to only have them dress up on one day!"


 


LPBeier said:


> My first smile was Friday night when my BIL came over for dinner. He and TB were in TB's office with their computers while I cooked dinner. My BIL was sitting on the leather love seat that Violet has claimed as her own. I walked in to tell them dinner was almost ready and there was Violet curled up on the couch with her head on his leg. It warmed my heart to see her so content!
> 
> Then today I went out and was gone for several hours. TB is back to work today so Violet was alone. She was so excited when I came home. So, after I had rested a bit and gotten something to eat, I decided I would try to take her for a very short little walk. She wanted to go full out, but she knew I couldn't and tried her hardest not to pull too much. I think we were only out for 10 minutes (TB takes her for 20 - 40 minutes at a time), but when we got back into the house, she gave me a sweet little kiss on the nose as if to say "thank you Mommy, I know that was hard on you but I loved it"!


 

3 "awws" in a row!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks everyone for the ooo's and aww's!  

One fun fact about our nephew the search and rescue guy - by day he is a butcher! 

I remember 10 years ago TB was getting baptized in our church and members of both of our families came to see and I had a lunch at our house afterwards.  We were at our old house and my Dad sat in a plastic chair and the legs sunk into the grass and he went over into the entrance to the crawlspace.  He was a big man, but my niece's husband picked him up like he was a doll and placed him in a lounge chair nearby.  Dad was okay - had a few stitches in his head and a bad headache, but I will never forget the quick action of this young man (also a very big guy).  I can really see why he got the award.  Oh, and of the 60,000 awards given in Canada, only 4,000 were for public service, so he was 1 in 4,000!


----------



## Kylie1969

Our airconditioner....thank god for airconditioning!


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Our airconditioner....thank god for airconditioning!


 
Kylie, in the building that I live in, we have central air condition and heat. But the best part it is all included in my low rent. I can run either one 24/7 if I choose to.


----------



## Zhizara

I'd hate that, I think, Addie.  I like controlling my environment.  Of course, it's pretty easy here in Louisiana because my electric averages $18-$22 a month.  Must be because of the Mississippi River.

Maybe PowerPlantOp can explain why the electric here is so cheap.


----------



## Addie

Zhizara I don't have to ever give it a second thought. The heat and AC are just there like the windows are. And my rent is lower than your electric bills.


----------



## GotGarlic

DH just surprised me by bringing home lunch from one of my favorite places - a pork bbq sandwich and fries. Yummy!


----------



## LPBeier

GG, that is so sweet!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had Patron in the office today...he's so much fun.  No good pictures today, though.


----------



## chopper

...when I stepped on the scale Monday morning after one week of watching my carbs. Six pounds lighter than last Monday!


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> ...when I stepped on the scale Monday morning after one week of watching my carbs. Six pounds lighter than last Monday!


 
You go girl!


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Kylie, in the building that I live in, we have central air condition and heat. But the best part it is all included in my low rent. I can run either one 24/7 if I choose to.



That is pretty good Ads 

Is it on all day and night and you regulate it and can you turn it off if you want to?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> That is pretty good Ads
> 
> Is it on all day and night and you regulate it and can you turn it off if you want to?


 
Each apartment has their own thermostat. In the summer, once the walls get cooled down, I can shut off the AC and the apartment stays cool for about three days before I have to turn it on again. In the winter, the walls, even though they are about 12" or more thick, they can get cold very quickly. Right now we are in the middle of a Nor'easter and the wind is hitting my side of the building pretty hard. My heaters have been running constantly. I wish this storm would hurry up and end. I hate the sound of the wind whistling around my apartment.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is great Ads that you can regulate it as you wish, sounds perfect!

With the sound of the wind, if it is keeping you awake at night, have you tried using earplugs?


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> That is great Ads that you can regulate it as you wish, sounds perfect!
> 
> With the sound of the wind, if it is keeping you awake at night, have you tried using earplugs?


 
These storms only come once or twice a year. I can live with the wind. I just make sure I don't go out in it.


----------



## Kylie1969

What made me smile today was seeing the new weather forecast and seeing that on Thursday there is finally going to be a break in this heatwave we have been having for 3 weeks YAY!!!


----------



## kadesma

Sitting and watching ten kids have a blast at grandsons 8th birthday party they had so much fun and all the kisses Pa and I got from the kidsd it was just wonderful. Carson is now in posetion of a new wii game and is one happy camper. me too. Cade sat with me til several of his soccor buds came by was yesterday fun.
kades


----------



## tinlizzie

I went by the library today to pick up a couple of books I had asked for.  I smiled to see how many people take advantage of using the library - and also smiled because I have a new batch of books to read.  Oh boy!


----------



## LPBeier

Spent a hour or so with my two "sons" this afternoon which always brings a smile to my face.  They are my best friend's boys and I have known them since the oldest was 6 months.  They are 17 and 15 now and so grown up.  But they seem to still love spending time with me which is great....except of course when their friends are around.  Which is also still cool!


----------



## taxlady

I went to get my car washed, it was desperately in need of a wash, and I had enough Esso points to pay for it. w00t! And car is looking good.


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> I went by the library today to pick up a couple of books I had asked for. I smiled to see how many people take advantage of using the library - and also smiled because I have a new batch of books to read. Oh boy!


 
We are going to be losing our branch of the library next year. The main library is in Copley Square in Boston. Each neighborhood has their own branch. Depending on how big the neighborhood is, some have two branches. We are on of those. They are building a new state of the art one in an area that the city is trying build up. It used to be the railroad stock yards. So next year they will be closing both of our branches and opening up the one new one. It is too far away from where I live for me to go there. Right now I can go to the one near me on my scooter. But that will end next year. Sadly to say, public transportation will not be serving the new one and is not on a bus route. The location of the new library will not be serving our town very well at all. Bad planning!


----------



## Kylie1969

I am smiling as we are heading to mums soon for a lovely pre birthday dinner for Steve


----------



## JoAnn L.

DIL sent us over a plate full of sugar cookies all decorated up for St. Patricks Days. How nice.


----------



## Kylie1969

We have booked into a hotel for a couple of nights at a seaside town next week, a nice little getaway as Steve starts his holidays this Friday, so looking forward to it


----------



## Dawgluver

Have a great time, Kylie!  Sounds fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much DL


----------



## LPBeier

Sounds wonderful, Kylie! 

I am smiling because I just checked our bank account and our income tax refunds have both come in!   I love filing early - it took only 10 days!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Sounds wonderful, Kylie!
> 
> I am smiling because I just checked our bank account and our income tax refunds have both come in!   I love filing early - it took only 10 days!



I'm smiling because Shrek could not use lack of money, since our tax return was deposited, as an excuse to not get his distemper and rabies err, his Tetanus, Diptheria, Pertussis and Shingles shots.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm smiling because Shrek could not use lack of money, since our tax return was deposited, as an excuse to not get his distemper and rabies err, his Tetanus, Diptheria, Pertussis and Shingles shots.



 

Err, I mean


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Err, I mean



The pharmacist almost wet her pants when I asked if they gave distemper and rabies shots... Shrek's upset because they didn't have lollipops...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The pharmacist almost wet her pants when I asked if they gave distemper and rabies shots... Shrek's upset because they didn't have lollipops...



And don't forget the Frontline Plus.  It's a topical, don't think they have it in lollipops yet....


----------



## LPBeier

I am smiling at the last four posts.

Actually that is a lie, I am not smiling because I just covered my keyboard, desk and monitor in club soda from laughing too hard!  Think I put my back out again too!


----------



## vitauta

hanging around you, pf, it's a wonder that shrek ever has dry pants for very long...
i know i'd be afraid to 'do lunch' with you....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> hanging around you, pf, it's a wonder that shrek ever has dry pants for very long...
> i know i'd be afraid to 'do lunch' with you....



If there is anything I DO know, it's incontinence products...so you'd be in good hands.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I am smiling at the last four posts.
> 
> Actually that is a lie, I am not smiling because I just covered my keyboard, desk and monitor in club soda from laughing too hard!  Think I put my back out again too!



Shrek just shakes his head and says, "I can't take you anywhere..."


----------



## vitauta

aw, so sweet of you to offer, pf.  it's a date then, so long as you're packing....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> aw, so sweet of you to offer, pf.  it's a date then, so long as you're packing....



Hey, if I'm the cause...


----------



## radhuni

My daughter's classmate Ahana, her mom Protyusha and I became friend. Today Protyusha gave me a very beautiful black leather purse.


----------



## Kylie1969

LPBeier said:


> Sounds wonderful, Kylie!



Thanks Laurie


----------



## Kylie1969

I am smiling because as of tonight, Steve is on holidays YAY!


----------



## tinlizzie

This afternoon when the school bus let off the kids down the block, I saw a couple of big brothers (about 12-14 yrs. old) going to meet their little sisters (looked to be about 5 yrs. old) to walk them home.  First thing the boys did was take the little ones' backpacks to carry, and the girls skipped along beside them.  So sweet.


----------



## Aunt Bea

tinlizzie said:


> This afternoon when the school bus let off the kids down the block, I saw a couple of big brothers (about 12-14 yrs. old) going to meet their little sisters (looked to be about 5 yrs. old) to walk them home.  First thing the boys did was take the little ones' backpacks to carry, and the girls skipped along beside them.  So sweet.



It's those little snapshots of everyday life that give me hope for our future.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> This afternoon when the school bus let off the kids down the block, I saw a couple of big brothers (about 12-14 yrs. old) going to meet their little sisters (looked to be about 5 yrs. old) to walk them home.  First thing the boys did was take the little ones' backpacks to carry, and the girls skipped along beside them.  So sweet.


Awww


----------



## Kylie1969

tinlizzie said:


> This afternoon when the school bus let off the kids down the block, I saw a couple of big brothers (about 12-14 yrs. old) going to meet their little sisters (looked to be about 5 yrs. old) to walk them home.  First thing the boys did was take the little ones' backpacks to carry, and the girls skipped along beside them.  So sweet.



That is sweet


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> This afternoon when the school bus let off the kids down the block, I saw a couple of big brothers (about 12-14 yrs. old) going to meet their little sisters (looked to be about 5 yrs. old) to walk them home.  First thing the boys did was take the little ones' backpacks to carry, and the girls skipped along beside them.  So sweet.




That's simply wonderful!!!


----------



## Chef Munky

Found a brand new Ronco Rotisserie at a place called Savers that had all the original parts, every extra that came with mine. Tie back, thermometer, gloves, injector, skewers, accessories  books and an extra diet manual, VHS tape (who still has those?) still in the bag yesterday. It's never been used just dusty. It's just like mine.

Couldn't pass up a $25.00 deal so I bought it. Going to give it to my sons best friend who loves my rotisserie chicken. He's been wanting one of his own forever. He's been busy slowly building up items for his kitchen. It's his First apartment. I'll clean it up today. Invite him over for a rotisserie chicken dinner tonight then give it to him after dinner.

Cuz' I'm nice like that   Heh, right... 

Munky.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Found a brand new Ronco Rotisserie at a place called Savers that had all the original parts, every extra that came with mine. Tie back, thermometer, gloves, injector, skewers, accessories  books and an extra diet manual, VHS tape (who still has those?) still in the bag yesterday. It's never been used just dusty. It's just like mine.
> 
> Couldn't pass up a $25.00 deal so I bought it. Going to give it to my sons best friend who loves my rotisserie chicken. He's been wanting one of his own forever. He's been busy slowly building up items for his kitchen. It's his First apartment. I'll clean it up today. Invite him over for a rotisserie chicken dinner tonight then give it to him after dinner.
> 
> Cuz' I'm nice like that   Heh, right...
> 
> Munky.


Awww, that *is* nice.


----------



## tinlizzie

Thrifty, lucky, and nice, too.  What a Munky!  Before you know it, being a Munky will replace being a Mensch.


----------



## chopper

Chef Munky said:


> Found a brand new Ronco Rotisserie at a place called Savers that had all the original parts, every extra that came with mine. Tie back, thermometer, gloves, injector, skewers, accessories  books and an extra diet manual, VHS tape (who still has those?) still in the bag yesterday. It's never been used just dusty. It's just like mine.
> 
> Couldn't pass up a $25.00 deal so I bought it. Going to give it to my sons best friend who loves my rotisserie chicken. He's been wanting one of his own forever. He's been busy slowly building up items for his kitchen. It's his First apartment. I'll clean it up today. Invite him over for a rotisserie chicken dinner tonight then give it to him after dinner.
> 
> Cuz' I'm nice like that   Heh, right...
> 
> Munky.



You ARE nice like that!  What a great find, and what a great idea to have him over for rotisserie chicken before giving it to him.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet, Munky!


----------



## Addie

There are nicie people in this world. And I think most of them are right here at DC. What a nice thing to do Munky.


----------



## CWS4322

A high school friend and her partner (they are a gay couple) had a baby boy on March 12th. I am stalking his pictures on their FB pages. That makes me smile every day--they had to go through a lot to make it happen and they couldn't be happier (we graduated in 1977--most of our friends are grandparents, it is really nice to see someone who has made a longtime dream come true). I am so happy for both of them. And he is the cutest baby on the planet, I swear, and has HUGE hands. One of his mom's was a basketball player...I can see her getting him out on the court as soon as the weather turns nice in MN.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> A high school friend and her partner (they are a gay couple) had a baby boy on March 12th. I am stalking his pictures on their FB pages. That makes me smile every day--they had to go through a lot to make it happen and they couldn't be happier (we graduated in 1977--most of our friends are grandparents, it is really nice to see someone who has made a longtime dream come true). I am so happy for both of them. And he is the cutest baby on the planet, I swear, and has HUGE hands. One of his mom's was a basketball player...I can see her getting him out on the court as soon as the weather turns nice in MN.


 

And that has made me smile. March 12th is my birthday. The baby is now a Pices also. We tend to be gentle loving people. Lover of the arts and everything beautiful.


----------



## CWS4322

Addie said:


> And that has made me smile. March 12th is my birthday. The baby is now a Pices also. We tend to be gentle loving people. Lover of the arts and everything beautiful.


I'm a Pisces too. And the other thing that made me smile today was that you are back HOME.


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> I'm a Pisces too. And the other thing that made me smile today was that you are back HOME.


 
Thank you. I have to be here for the Chicken Chronicals. Can't miss them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very cute and touching video:  Helping out a friend. 



		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.
	




		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.
	




		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.
	




		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very cute and touching video:  Helping out a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.






		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Very cute and touching video: Helping out a friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your browser does not support the video tag.






		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> What a great video. Thanks for posting.



My Aunt sent it to me.


----------



## jharris

I went to Lowes to pick up some hardware and met a very sweet little dog.

Her owners told me they're training her to be a reading dog.

They explained that they are both retired teachers and she (the dog will go into elementary classrooms so the children can read to her in a one to one basis without feeling pressure or ashamed if they struggle with their reading.

Children gravitate toward animals so it seems like a wonderful idea. 

Whatever gets kids reading.

Love the concept and the dog was a sweetie. Both made me smile.

.  

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&....9.0...0.0...1c.1.7.mobile-gws-hp.hVso4bT0Bu4


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My Aunt sent it to me.



So cute!


----------



## Chef Munky

Chef Munky said:


> Found a brand new Ronco Rotisserie at a place called Savers that had all the original parts, every extra that came with mine. Tie back, thermometer, gloves, injector, skewers, accessories  books and an extra diet manual, VHS tape (who still has those?) still in the bag yesterday. It's never been used just dusty. It's just like mine.
> 
> Couldn't pass up a $25.00 deal so I bought it. Going to give it to my sons best friend who loves my rotisserie chicken. He's been wanting one of his own forever. He's been busy slowly building up items for his kitchen. It's his First apartment. I'll clean it up today. Invite him over for a rotisserie chicken dinner tonight then give it to him after dinner.
> 
> Cuz' I'm nice like that   Heh, right...
> 
> Munky.



Well we've set the rotisserie day to Wednesday. It will be more of the usual routine for him. He had a date yesterday anyways. Some guys have all the luck. My husband and I call him our adopted son. He has dinner over here often. He's going to be absolutely floored when he sees that he finally will have his own. Every time he comes over he says " I want one of those!" I check his truck before he leaves just to make sure mine isn't in his back seat.
I can see his big grin smile already.

It's all cleaned up and purdy. Tested it out pretty good yesterday. It works like a charm. Wish him luck with the VHS tape. LOL!!!!
Can't believe what Amazon is charging for the platinum one's it's outrageous now. When I got mine at Macy's it was $89.00 many many years ago. It's still working great. knock wood.

Munky.


----------



## Kylie1969

The lovely Indian dinner we just had at the restaurant


----------



## taxlady

I just looked at the 14 day forecast. No more below freezing after Wednesday, 27 March. Okay, it could still go below below 0C later in April, but it looks good for now.


----------



## buckytom

we had our first little league baseball practice today.

it was great to meet the boys on the field, and teach them how to run through first base, or follow the coaches signs to continue on, and how to field grounders at short stop.

i think that i have more fun than the kids do, hitting balls and shagging flies... 

some kids are athletically gifted, some not. but we're already a team. since we're sponsored by a small samdwich  shop named keith's bagels, the boys decided we should put our hands in together to start and count 3-2-1 BAGELS!

and at the end if practice, put their hands in and shout 3-2-1 Cream Cheese!

almost all of these kids come from what is considered lower income families, so these lessons reach far beyond our national past time.

life can't get much better.


----------



## taxlady

Shagging flies? Aren't they far too small? Oh wait, googling lets me know that "shagging flies" means catching fly balls. Phew, I was  for a moment there.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Shagging flies? Aren't they far too small? Oh wait, googling lets me know that "shagging flies" means catching fly balls. Phew, I was  for a moment there.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> we had our first little league baseball practice today.
> 
> it was great to meet the boys on the field, and teach them how to run through first base, or follow the coaches signs to continue on, and how to field grounders at short stop.
> 
> i think that i have more fun than the kids do, hitting balls and shagging flies...
> 
> some kids are athletically gifted, some not. but we're already a team. since we're sponsored by a small samdwich shop named keith's bagels, the boys decided we should put our hands in together to start and count 3-2-1 BAGELS!
> 
> and at the end if practice, put their hands in and shout 3-2-1 Cream Cheese!
> 
> almost all of these kids come from what is considered lower income families, so these lessons reach far beyond our national past time.
> 
> life can't get much better.


 
I know Spring is just around the corner. bt is out there with his boy and other kids who will end up loving him. Only because his is just a boy that is a bit bigger than them. 

bt, have yourself a ball. It sounds like you have found your niche in life. And it has to do with kids. They couldn't have a better role model.


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> i think that i have more fun than the kids do, hitting balls and shagging flies...  ...
> 
> ...life can't get much better.



Bucky you never fail to make me smile.  How you are with your boy and the other kids is absolutely amazing. 

Violet never fails to make me smile, though I have been worried about her since Joie passed.  She has been so in need of attention, in pain, not eating.  But it seems in the past couple of days she is getting to be more old goofy self.

First she helps me "recycle".  How she does this is by removing items such as paper towel/toilet paper rolls, the ends from pop can boxes out of the recycling bag and box.  We can bury them and she still finds them.  She rips them up and them leaves them for us to clean up.  And she is so proud of herself when she does it.  I was cleaning my office the other day and put a flattened box from my tax software into the recycling pile and she took it and for two days has been carrying it all over the house.  We laugh and say she is "doing her taxes"! 

Tonight, she was lying beside me on the couch (on her blanket) while I was watching curling and putting together some storage cubes for my craft room.  She all of a sudden popped up her head, looked at me, got down and ran toward the dining room.  It was 8:02 pm and she wanted her treats.  Joie always was the one to "tell time" and run to where the treats are kept - he wouldn't miss a chance for food!  Violet would always wait until she was called and let him do all the work.  It is nice to see she is picking up where he left off


----------



## chopper

I have a smile because it is spring break and I didn't have to get going early for work this morning.  It is almost 10:00 and I am thinking about getting dressed (after this cup of tea).  I have lots to do, but it feels good to relax a bit before I get going.


----------



## Kylie1969

Getting home and safely from our trip


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Getting home and safely from our trip


 
Now comes the real fun part. Unpacking and doing all the dirty laundry.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm getting some lamb! The DH is designing and fabricating an automatic "kabober" for a Greek restaurant. The testing has involved skewering chicken and today's test involved lamb. He doesn't like lamb, but I do! It is already marinated, so I'm thinking ground lamb for my dolmatas (sp) in June....and, I've asked him to ask his client if he would let me order some lamb through him from his wholesaler...


----------



## Snip 13

Daniel (my 5yr old) learned how to ride a bike without training wheels yesterday 
It's his big sister's bike. He called me outside and showed me what he had learned all by himself. I'm sooooo proud!!!!
He hasn't had a bicycle in over a year, my clever boy 

He has broken 4 bicycles so I told him he has to wait till his birthday to get a new one but I think this earns him a big boy bike now.


----------



## Addie

Snip 13 said:


> Daniel (my 5yr old) learned how to ride a bike without training wheels yesterday
> It's his big sister's bike. He called me outside and showed me what he had learned all by himself. I'm sooooo proud!!!!
> He hasn't had a bicycle in over a year, my clever boy
> 
> He has broken 4 bicycles so I told him he has to wait till his birthday to get a new one but I think this earns him a big boy bike now.


 
Before you know it, he will be riding off to conquer the world. Or bring home a bride.


----------



## Snip 13

Addie said:


> Before you know it, he will be riding off to conquer the world. Or bring home a bride.


 
They grow up so fast 
He's racing the bike already! It's only the second day


----------



## buckytom

he'll be asking you for plywood to make a jump by tomorrow, snip.

congrats to your little daniel knievel.


----------



## Snip 13

buckytom said:


> he'll be asking you for plywood to make a jump by tomorrow, snip.
> 
> congrats to your little daniel knievel.


 
Oh dear! Hope not.

Thank you Bucky


----------



## chopper

I love it when someone teaches himself to ride a bike.  I was about his age when I taught myself to ride my sister's big bike.  I didn't have one of my own, so I learned on hers.  The only thing was I was too little to reach the seat!  I just stood up and rode.  This impressed my parents so much that Dad took me to the used bike store about a month later ( when he had saved up enough money) to get a bike that was sized for me.  He dropped me off at the corner on the way home ( about a mile from home) so I could ride the bike home.  You know, I could not ride that bike while sitting on the seat even though the man in the store had set it at the right level for me.  I stood up and rode all the way home.  When I got to the house, Dad moved the seat way up and I could ride.  I guess I just got in the habit of riding standing and reaching.  I have never had a close relationship with my Dad, but that is one of my fondest memories of being together.  Now, he is a lonely old man, and I call him every week.  I will be visiting him this summer.  Yes, I'm smiling now.


----------



## taxlady

That's a great story Chopper. Can you ride a bike with the seat at the "normal" height now?


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> That's a great story Chopper. Can you ride a bike with the seat at the "normal" height now?



I do so quite often, thank you!


----------



## Snip 13

chopper said:


> I love it when someone teaches himself to ride a bike. I was about his age when I taught myself to ride my sister's big bike. I didn't have one of my own, so I learned on hers. The only thing was I was too little to reach the seat! I just stood up and rode. This impressed my parents so much that Dad took me to the used bike store about a month later ( when he had saved up enough money) to get a bike that was sized for me. He dropped me off at the corner on the way home ( about a mile from home) so I could ride the bike home. You know, I could not ride that bike while sitting on the seat even though the man in the store had set it at the right level for me. I stood up and rode all the way home. When I got to the house, Dad moved the seat way up and I could ride. I guess I just got in the habit of riding standing and reaching. I have never had a close relationship with my Dad, but that is one of my fondest memories of being together. Now, he is a lonely old man, and I call him every week. I will be visiting him this summer. Yes, I'm smiling now.


 
How sweet  I could just picture a little Chopper riding an over sized bike!


----------



## GotGarlic

I bought a watch through Groupon and it came in this package:


----------



## MrsLMB

GotGarlic said:


> I bought a watch through Groupon and it came in this package:


 
What a cool pkg .. I love that !!

Now .. let's see the watch.


----------



## taxlady

MrsLMB said:


> What a cool pkg .. I love that !!
> 
> Now .. let's see the watch.


Agreed.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Agreed.



+2!!


----------



## chopper

GotGarlic said:


> I bought a watch through Groupon and it came in this package:



Nice of them to send it to you to make you happy after you sent them the money to make them happy. 

Cute package.


----------



## Addie

My son The Pirate sent me $20 to my PayPal account. He did a plumbing job today and got some serious $$$. Unexpected money always makes me smile.


----------



## Kylie1969

MrsLMB said:


> What a cool pkg .. I love that !!
> 
> Now .. let's see the watch.



+4...


----------



## Chef Munky

*Best Money I've ever Spent*

The Rotisserie went over well. He just loved it. Called his girlfriend and told her all about it. He asked me if I'd make up a recipe booklet for it of my own recipes. I don't have any! 

Sweet justice time. Trust me I'm grinning ear to ear over this one.
Who would have thought a cheap $26.00 buck investment for materials would accomplish sooooo much.

I just finished redoing some cheapy dining room chairs. Bought the foam, staple gun, extra staples. 3yards of brand new material at Savers for .99. Put it all to work.

I asked my husband for his old uniforms for material. They were free. Dissected the chairs and uniforms. Reupholstered all the chairs. They turned out really nice. I've never taken on a project like that. They look like they have been professionally done.

Sweet justice? You bet. I don't like my husbands occupation. It's 95% of my stress level. It's been bumped down every time I see those chairs to 85. Because now I can sit on them as loooooong as I want!

Happy Munky.


----------



## CWS4322

In relationships, it is the little things that count. I asked the DH to pick up some sweet potatoes (they were on sale). Well, he picked up the sweet potatoes, but he also picked up 4 purple sweet potatoes because purple is my favorite color (and the purple ones weren't on salel). Aww....


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> In relationships, it is the little things that count. I asked the DH to pick up some sweet potatoes (they were on sale). Well, he picked up the sweet potatoes, but he also picked up 4 purple sweet potatoes because purple is my favorite color (and the purple ones weren't on salel). Aww....


Yes, awww


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> The Rotisserie went over well. He just loved it. Called his girlfriend and told her all about it. He asked me if I'd make up a recipe booklet for it of my own recipes. I don't have any!
> 
> Sweet justice time. Trust me I'm grinning ear to ear over this one.
> Who would have thought a cheap $26.00 buck investment for materials would accomplish sooooo much.
> 
> I just finished redoing some cheapy dining room chairs. Bought the foam, staple gun, extra staples. 3yards of brand new material at Savers for .99. Put it all to work.
> 
> I asked my husband for his old uniforms for material. They were free. Dissected the chairs and uniforms. Reupholstered all the chairs. They turned out really nice. I've never taken on a project like that. They look like they have been professionally done.
> 
> Sweet justice? You bet. I don't like my husbands occupation. It's 95% of my stress level. It's been bumped down every time I see those chairs to 85. Because now I can sit on them as loooooong as I want!
> 
> Happy Munky.


 
 Happy Munky indeed. Did the Rotisserie come with a recipe book? If not, can you download one for him? Nothing like saving a dollar where ever you can. Leaves you with a great feeling.


----------



## Chef Munky

Addie said:


> Happy Munky indeed. Did the Rotisserie come with a recipe book? If not, can you download one for him? Nothing like saving a dollar where ever you can. Leaves you with a great feeling.



Actually it came with 2. The original and the additional Ronco dieters pamphlet. Plus the VHS tape that he thought was hilarious. I'll jot down my basic recipes. He can take it and do his own thing. Just to get him started.

Who ever had that rotisserie before me must have bought or intended it to be a gift for someone. It actually had more ties and goodies added to it then the platinum one that I bought.

Just heard he took it to work this morning. Those guys are making Tri Tips on it for lunch.

Hubby's friends are donating their old uniforms to me. "She can have mine to!!!!"  They thought it was funny what I did with them. Cleverrrr 


Munky.


----------



## CWS4322

Got a phone call from the people who adopted Hope (Trinity of Hope Dog Rescue) was named in honour of Hope. Unfortunately, they called about a 5-6 yr. old Saint that needs help (owner got transferred, can't take the dog). I would take him in a heartbeat but I'm leaving for MN to take care of my mom and have don't have a place to park him while I'm gone. It was nice to hear from them....


----------



## Kylie1969

Ordering our new front loader washing machine and getting it for such a good pirce


----------



## Kylie1969

Waking up after a good sleep with the sun shining


----------



## TATTRAT

My Birthday thread here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Seeing your pixels, Tatt!


----------



## Kylie1969

Welcome back Tatt


----------



## TATTRAT

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Seeing your pixels, Tatt!




 thanks!!



Kylie1969 said:


> Welcome back Tatt



Thanks!!


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Ordering our new front loader washing machine and getting it for such a good pirce



Good for you!  I really like my front loading washer.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Chops 

It will be the first time we have had a front loader, although Steve had one in England, but here we have always had top loaders

This is the one we have bought

Samsung 10kg

It had really good reviews and also we bought it online, with this shop they have free delivery, the come and install it all, take away your old washer for free too and also all the packaging...and we got it for $1,139, great price considering the RRP was $1,999


----------



## CWS4322

I loved the front-load washer we had in Germany and the ones I used in Sweden. The clothes always seemed to be so much cleaner (but the hot water cycle did do a number of the elastic of my undies). I'm sure that is no longer the case, this was years ago. Should my washer die, I'm definitely going to look at getting a front load washer.


----------



## taxlady

I really like my front loader. I got used to them in Denmark in the '70s!

I think most of the modern ones only fill as much water as is needed for the size of the load; mine does. I also love the way it does cold wash. In winter when the water is icy, it adds a bit of hot so the water is cold instead of nearly frozen.


----------



## chopper

This:




Just finished making him!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

chopper said:


> This:
> 
> 
> View attachment 17558
> 
> Just finished making him!



Marvelous!  He is so cute!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Marvelous!  He is so cute!


+1


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> This:
> 
> Just finished making him!



He's adorable!


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> This:
> 
> 
> View attachment 17558
> 
> Just finished making him!



I love it


----------



## Kylie1969

CWS4322 said:


> I loved the front-load washer we had in Germany and the ones I used in Sweden. The clothes always seemed to be so much cleaner (but the hot water cycle did do a number of the elastic of my undies). I'm sure that is no longer the case, this was years ago. Should my washer die, I'm definitely going to look at getting a front load washer.



It seems that the front loader is the way to go...a lot of people seem to like the way it cleans and that it is gentler on your clothes


----------



## tinlizzie

I smiled today while watering flowers as I saw the little blacksnake that shares my yard wriggling along.  He's about as big around as a fat pencil.  He stopped every so often and stuck his head up to look around.  It was comical the way he looked around before dropping back into the grass and continuing his trip.  First sighting this Spring.


----------



## Dawgluver

tinlizzie said:


> I smiled today while watering flowers as I saw the little blacksnake that shares my yard wriggling along.  He's about as big around as a fat pencil.  He stopped every so often and stuck his head up to look around.  It was comical the way he looked around before dropping back into the grass and continuing his trip.  First sighting this Spring.



Oh, how cute!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, how cute!


+1!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Um...Snake!


----------



## Kylie1969

Getting our new washing machine delivered today


----------



## jharris

I payed off my Discover card today


----------



## Kylie1969

Jeff, what is a Discover Card?


----------



## jharris

Its a credit card. I've decided not to use them anymore.

If you don't pay the balance every month the interest stacks up.

I found myself buying things on sale/special thinking I was being frugal but realized that once I added the interest to my purchases it was no bargain.

Now I are beter edumacated!


----------



## tinlizzie

Nice one, PF.

The little blacksnake visit reminded me of another visit several summers ago when I lived in North Carolina.  I was on a swing under a big oak tree, sitting sideways with my feet up on the end of the swing, when a pretty good-sized snake rustled up from the brush clearing and proceeded to motivate toward the undergrowth opposite.  I knew that copperheads and water moccasins were par for the course, but had never seen this black and white fellow before.  I found out later that he was a king snake - not only harmless, but a friend for sure because part of his diet is other snakes.

Here's a photo of a little snake (a baby blacksnake, I think) only 5 or 6 inches long who climbed a tree in the yard last summer.  Who knows - he may be my little pencil-necked friend grown up.


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> Nice one, PF.
> 
> The little blacksnake visit reminded me of another visit several summers ago when I lived in North Carolina.  I was on a swing under a big oak tree, sitting sideways with my feet up on the end of the swing, when a pretty good-sized snake rustled up from the brush clearing and proceeded to motivate toward the undergrowth opposite.  I knew that copperheads and water moccasins were par for the course, but had never seen this black and white fellow before.  I found out later that he was a king snake - not only harmless, but a friend for sure because part of his diet is other snakes.
> 
> Here's a photo of a little snake (a baby blacksnake, I think) only 5 or 6 inches long who climbed a tree in the yard last summer.  Who knows - he may be my little pencil-necked friend grown up.


Tried to Google for a similar image and came up with nothing useful. I found this nifty site: FLMNH - Florida Snakes Identification. But it didn't have baby snakes.

The snake is cute.


----------



## taxlady

I got my new doohickey. It let's me swipe Visa & MasterCards. It attaches to my Android phone. I won't have to fiddle with the IVR and punch in numbers any more. Not only that, I won't have to pay the $9.95 monthly fee and the discount rates are better too.

Now, I just gotta figure out how it works and get paid. Once I see that I like it, I will phone and cancel the old merchant account.


----------



## tinlizzie

taxlady said:


> Tried to Google for a similar image and came up with nothing useful. I found this nifty site: FLMNH - Florida Snakes Identification. But it didn't have baby snakes.
> 
> The snake is cute.



Yikes, tax!  That's way more snakes than anybody needs.  Like you, I didn't see anything that would help ID my tree snake, but thanks for the site.

The first year my family moved to FL from up north, my kids were delighted on Halloween to see a kid dressed (undressed pretty much, really) like an Indian snake charmer -- he had his pet indigo snake around his shoulders.  Sorta creeped me out.


----------



## Kylie1969

jharris said:


> Its a credit card. I've decided not to use them anymore.
> 
> If you don't pay the balance every month the interest stacks up.
> 
> I found myself buying things on sale/special thinking I was being frugal but realized that once I added the interest to my purchases it was no bargain.
> 
> Now I are beter edumacated!



Good on you Jeff!

They can really catch you like that 

We have a credit card too but we make sure we pay it off every month so that we never pay interest


----------



## jharris

That's the only way that makes any sense Kylie.

Unfortunately I can be a bit impulsive and have a knack for rationalizing discretionary purchases.

I act as my own pushy salesman.


----------



## jharris

My sister sent me this picture of a her grandson.

His mommy bought him a potty seat and he took it apart and wore it as a hat.

Yep... he's all boy!


----------



## buckytom

do they live in australia?


----------



## chopper

jharris said:


> My sister sent me this picture of a her grandson.
> 
> His mommy bought him a potty seat and he took it apart and wore it as a hat.
> 
> Yep... he's all boy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17619



Nice hat!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I have a feeling that picture will reappear from time to time over the years!


----------



## chopper

Aunt Bea said:


> I have a feeling that picture will reappear from time to time over the years!



Like his wedding day?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

First girlfriend and each one after...


----------



## Kylie1969

buckytom said:


> do they live in australia?



I hope your refering to the fact that the hat looks a little like an Aussie Acubra hat (not the colour though)


----------



## Kylie1969

jharris said:


> My sister sent me this picture of a her grandson.
> 
> His mommy bought him a potty seat and he took it apart and wore it as a hat.
> 
> Yep... he's all boy!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17619



Very funny Jeff


----------



## jharris

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> I hope your refering to the fact that the hat looks a little like an Aussie Acubra hat



It does doesn't it?

We're in Albuquerque

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&...=141338691&qsubts=1365222765065&q=albuquerque


----------



## jharris

My buddy Max


----------



## vitauta

jharris said:


> My buddy Max
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17628




max is adorable, love his unusual slate-colored smudgy mottling.  is he a special breed?  kitties sure know how to sleep cute, don't they?


----------



## buckytom

Kylie1969 said:


> I hope your refering to the fact that the hat looks a little like an Aussie Acubra hat (not the colour though)



lol, it does look like a well worn one, no? after chasing a brumby herd?

i knew you'd get that.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> max is adorable, love his unusual slate-colored smudgy mottling.  is he a special breed?  kitties sure know how to sleep cute, don't they?


He is cute isn't he?

A friend of mine says that "sleeping cute" is genetic in cats. Once they started living with people, the ones that weren't cute when they slept didn't live very long and didn't have many offspring.


----------



## vitauta

omg, i hope human babies didn't need to learn 'cute sleeping' in order to thrive and survive, too.(ohno)


----------



## buckytom

taxlady said:


> He is cute isn't he?
> 
> A friend of mine says that "sleeping cute" is genetic in cats. Once they started living with people, the ones that weren't cute when they slept didn't live very long and didn't have many offspring.



that seems like a bit too much detail for a history that goes back thousands of years. 

jus'sayin'.


----------



## jharris

I do love him so.

When I bought my home the previous owner was moving out of town and asked me if I wanted him.

We hit it off right away. Instant pals.

That was December '99.

Where does the time go?

I just realized the he's at least 13.

He's semi feral. Now that he's older he comes inside more often at night and sleeps with me.

Even though he's an old guy he'll still swat and bite at my feet through the covers.

When I'm in my shop and not using power tools he hops onto my work bench and hangs out.



Oh Lord! I sound like a father gushing over his son!


----------



## buckytom

as well you should. he's made you his family.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

jharris said:


> I do love him so.
> 
> When I bought my home the previous owner was moving out of town and asked me if I wanted him.
> 
> We hit it off right away. Instant pals.
> 
> That was December '99.
> 
> Where does the time go?
> 
> I just realized the he's at least 13.
> 
> He's semi feral. Now that he's older he comes inside more often at night and sleeps with me.
> 
> Even though he's an old guy he'll still swat and bite at my feet through the covers.
> 
> When I'm in my shop and not using power tools he hops onto my work bench and hangs out.
> 
> View attachment 17629
> 
> Oh Lord! I sound like a father gushing over his son!



My Latté sits in the kitchen making sure the food I cook is at least fit for humans if not cats. She also makes sure I don't drown in the shower or have restless leg syndrome when I'm sleeping.


----------



## jharris

Aww, she's a beauty. Our animals are such a blessing.

I can come home from the crappiest day at work, give Max some loving and the stress just melts away.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I really like my front loader. I got used to them in Denmark in the '70s!
> 
> I think most of the modern ones only fill as much water as is needed for the size of the load; mine does. I also love the way it does cold wash. In winter when the water is icy, it adds a bit of hot so the water is cold instead of nearly frozen.


 
Just after WWII A company called Bendix came out with a front loader. So they are not that new. 





It was bought out by Philco. Yes folks, I am old enough to remember them. I almost remember Conestoga Wagons, but not quite.


----------



## Kylie1969

Daylight savings finishing


----------



## Chef Munky

*Not Having To Pay A Dime. YEEEEEHAAWWW!*

My guys got me another Electralog heater. Same model as the other.

I had just ordered a few weeks ago a motor for the old one. Every moving part has been replaced since I've had it. Apparently my unit was still on the books- Red Flagged- Defective. They sent it to me free. 2 days later the last and final moving part that hadn't needed to be replaced went. #$#$#$#$!!!.
The blower. Put off ordering the part.

I got the new one last week. It sounded a little weird when I turned the heater on. The ratty tatt tatt sound went away after a few seconds. It was the blower.Thought I should call them today.

Guess what? This unit to is defective!$#$$#$#$!!!
The rep couldn't believe that not 1 but 2 that we've bought are shot.
"This doesn't make us look good at all!"
She suggested I return it to Amazon. I said that's impossible. It's too heavy for me to lift. The shipping costs would be substantial on my part.

She went above and beyond to correct the problem. Great customer service today. I didn't have to wait an hour and a half to get to a rep this time. Not only do I not have to pay for the blower. She's sending me every possible part for the new unit  that can and will go for free.
This unit is now red flagged- Registered on it's own.

I told her I'd pay for for the part for the older one. She wouldn't have it.
Those parts aren't exactly cheap.

Karma!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cool Munky!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cool Munky!



+1!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Potluck tomorrow...I had 8 requests for my Chinese noodle salad...big smile!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Potluck tomorrow...I had 8 requests for my Chinese noodle salad...big smile!



Yay!  And of course you posted the recipe.  You did post the recipe?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Yay!  And of course you posted the recipe.  You did post the recipe?



Hmmm...I was pretty sure I had, but not finding it.

I need to go get it started so I can watch The Voice and do prep during commercials!

I'll type it up later, it's really quite simple but takes lots of chopping.


----------



## taxlady

That's great Munky!


----------



## Kylie1969

The fact that I am starting to feel better after having this terrible cold


----------



## jharris

So glad to hear that Kylie!!!!

Try not to over do. Its easy to think we're recovered only to find that we weren't quite there yet.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you Jeff 

Yes, I must admit, I still have the dregs going on...it will probably be a few more days before I feel 100%...cant wait


----------



## Zhizara

I called to check on my debit card balance this morning expecting about $100 left before next week's SS deposit (3rd Wednesday of the month).

Imagine my surprise to find my deposit was already made on the 3rd of this month.  I had heard that they often change deposit dates without notification.

Big smile!  I can go shopping today.

I had often wished to have my deposit made on the same day every month.  By using the 3rd Wednesday payment, every third month I have to stretch my funds an extra week.


----------



## jharris

Kinda like finding $20 in your pants pocket when sorting laundry.

Oh Yeah!


----------



## Zhizara

I'm still smiling!  Shopping went well.  

May's rent and electric are paid and I got a couple of new plants. 

One is a little Schefflera (umbrella plant).  I've always wanted one, and this one, being little (9" tall with pot) was less than $4.  Larger ones are going for up to $100.  

The other plant is a pretty purple basil.  A little smushed from the trip home, but it's already bouncing back.

I feel like I got away with something.  Big grin!


----------



## vitauta

great feeling--about as good as it gets, without actually breaking the law!  

the schefflera, with just ordinary care, will deight you with its rapid growth, and its new leaves and blossoms aplenty....


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> I'm still smiling!  Shopping went well.
> 
> May's rent and electric are paid and I got a couple of new plants.
> 
> One is a little Schefflera (umbrella plant).  I've always wanted one, and this one, being little (9" tall with pot) was less than $4.  Larger ones are going for up to $100.
> 
> The other plant is a pretty purple basil.  A little smushed from the trip home, but it's already bouncing back.
> 
> I feel like I got away with something.  Big grin!


w00t!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> w00t!



+1!!  

And glad you're feeling better, Kylie!

Bear with me, this has a happy ending:  

Had a very frustrating morning as the iPad, iPhone, and PC at home were not working AT ALL.  They were fine last night.  No internet connection, even though the signal in the upper left corner showed it was working, and it showed up in Settings.  I use a router with a Verizon plug-in thingy.  I played around with the stuff for awhile, then went to work, where we do have a (usually unreliable) connection, and the iThings worked, at work.  After the Friday from Hell, I came home and played around with the system, unplugging, restarting, etc.  Nothing.  Then I pushed a hidden button on the router, held my breath, and it worked!!!  I'd thought I would have to call Verizon, but now I am reconnected!  Yay!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you DL 

Sadly though I have gone back a bit and not feeling the best today...but hopefully I get better soon


----------



## Zhizara

I did some research and found out why my payment date was changed.

A couple of months ago I applied for Medicaid online.  I was approved and found that Medicaid meant that they pay Medicare Part B for me.  That was started at the beginning of March, and that's why the deposit date was changed.

I'm really looking forward to no more 5 week months.  Plus, early payment if the 3rd falls on the weekend.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> I did some research and found out why my payment date was changed.
> 
> A couple of months ago I applied for Medicaid online.  I was approved and found that Medicaid meant that they pay Medicare Part B for me.  That was started at the beginning of March, and that's why the deposit date was changed.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to no more 5 week months.  Plus, early payment if the 3rd falls on the weekend.


So, will the payments be on the same day every month (except the holidays and weekends)?


----------



## Zhizara

Yep.  It's a permanent change.  

I'll have to remember to deduct my cable bill estimate from my running balance so I don't forget it (est. $130/mo.). They don't notify me until around the 19th of the month what my actual total is.  It varies by a dollar or two each month.


----------



## Zhizara

*Another Big Smile!*

I got another big smile this morning when I realized that I won't have to pay the cable bill ($130+) until next month. 

Not only was I $100 ahead when I found out payday was now the 3rd of the month instead of the 3rd Wednesday, but the cable bill comes in later in the month and won't be due until well after next payday.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Zhizara said:


> I got another big smile this morning when I realized that I won't have to pay the cable bill ($130+) until next month.
> 
> Not only was I $100 ahead when I found out payday was now the 3rd of the month instead of the 3rd Wednesday, but the cable bill comes in later in the month and won't be due until well after next payday.



Whenever I start out ahead I end up behind!


----------



## Chef Munky

Awwww I just received a beautiful bouquet of flowers from my husband.

He remembered I love Lillies. HAPPY Anniversary! WOW! 24 got me those, what's 25 get? 

Too bad he has to trudge off to work today. We'll do our dinner out on his day off.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> +1!!
> 
> And glad you're feeling better, Kylie!
> 
> Bear with me, this has a happy ending:
> 
> Had a very frustrating morning as the iPad, iPhone, and PC at home were not working AT ALL. They were fine last night. No internet connection, even though the signal in the upper left corner showed it was working, and it showed up in Settings. I use a router with a Verizon plug-in thingy. I played around with the stuff for awhile, then went to work, where we do have a (usually unreliable) connection, and the iThings worked, at work. After the Friday from Hell, I came home and played around with the system, unplugging, restarting, etc. Nothing. Then I pushed a hidden button on the router, held my breath, and it worked!!! I'd thought I would have to call Verizon, but now I am reconnected! Yay!!!


 
I always go for the reset button first. Spike is one of those thingy geeks and has taught me a lot over the years. Everytime I would call him, the first thing he would ask is "Did you try the resewt button?" Of course not. So now I do.


----------



## Addie

Chef Munky said:


> Awwww I just received a beautiful bouquet of flowers from my husband.
> 
> He remembered I love Lillies. HAPPY Anniversary! WOW! 24 got me those, what's 25 get?
> 
> Too bad he has to trudge off to work today. We'll do our dinner out on his day off.


 
What a great guy. You have a keeper. I was lucky that either of my marriages lasted 24 minutes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> Awwww I just received a beautiful bouquet of flowers from my husband.
> 
> He remembered I love Lillies. HAPPY Anniversary! WOW! 24 got me those, what's 25 get?
> 
> Too bad he has to trudge off to work today. We'll do our dinner out on his day off.



Happy Anniversary, Munky and DH of Munky!  Hope you get to have a great day-off dinner!

Addie, I had no idea the router even had a reset button, as it's the one thing that always works!  Just figured Verizon had an outage.  Now I know!


----------



## taxlady

Happy anniversary Munky.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Anniversary Munky!

25 should be silver!!!

I'm hoping 28 years = Pork Belly...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Happy Anniversary Munky!
> 
> 25 should be silver!!!
> 
> I'm hoping 28 years = Pork Belly...



Hmm.  I think # 28 is  Naugahyde.  I may be wrong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hmm.  I think # 28 is  Naugahyde.  I may be wrong.



Baby Nauga's?


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Baby Nauga's?



Not sure, I'll have to check the card.  I suspect pork belly would be a reasonable substitute.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Not sure, I'll have to check the card.  I suspect pork belly would be a reasonable substitute.



My BFF had her daughter convinced their sofa was made of Baby Nauga Hides...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My BFF had her daughter convinced their sofa was made of Baby Nauga Hides...





Many years ago, my darling  MIL sent us an anniversary card with a checklist of various items to be gifted with each year of marriage. Not the usual stuff.   I think we were on either mosquito netting  or Windex for our fifth year.  This year will be around 26, so it might be either smoked meats or vaccuum cleaner bags.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

A maple dip donut from Tim Horton's. Been in Calgary for a week and when do I finally get a chance to go to Timmy's? At the airport waiting for my flight home. It's ok though because the donut was so good and a nice treet before the flight.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Talking to my Grandma on the phone.


----------



## Kylie1969

Happy Anniversary Munky


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Changing faces with a smile - Operation Smile.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Changing faces with a smile - Operation Smile.mp4 - YouTube


Oh my! She's so happy when she sees her face after the surgery. Wow!


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Changing faces with a smile - Operation Smile.mp4 - YouTube



Thanks!  Smiling here too!


----------



## Dawgluver

So sweet!  We give to Smile Train, it's amazing how little it costs to repair cleft palates, and how much it can improve a child's life.


----------



## Kylie1969

Having a lovely sleep


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh my! She's so happy when she sees her face after the surgery. Wow!





chopper said:


> Thanks!  Smiling here too!





Dawgluver said:


> So sweet!  We give to Smile Train, it's amazing how little it costs to repair cleft palates, and how much it can improve a child's life.



It made my morning, that's for sure!


----------



## Kylie1969

My wonderful husband


----------



## Zhizara

Kylie1969 said:


> Having a lovely sleep



Sleep posting?


----------



## Chef Munky

Giving a 30% off Savers coupon card to a lady behind me in line.

She had small kids with her. I noticed in her cart that it had kids clothes/ shoes in it. Not very much.

I had already used my full card. Had another that I couldn't use by the due date. So I passed it to her. She didn't now about the discount cards. Gave a quick explanation about them.

I noticed before I left that she had gotten out of the checkout line.
Went back to the kids section and was picking out a little more clothes for the kids. She was happy. It was nice to give someone a break that appreciated it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chef Munky said:


> Giving a 30% off Savers coupon card to a lady behind me in line.
> 
> She had small kids with her. I noticed in her cart that it had kids clothes/ shoes in it. Not very much.
> 
> I had already used my full card. Had another that I couldn't use by the due date. So I passed it to her. She didn't now about the discount cards. Gave a quick explanation about them.
> 
> I noticed before I left that she had gotten out of the checkout line.
> Went back to the kids section and was picking out a little more clothes for the kids. She was happy. It was nice to give someone a break that appreciated it.



So cool, Munky!  Thank you for your inspiration.


----------



## taxlady

Chef Munky said:


> Giving a 30% off Savers coupon card to a lady behind me in line.
> 
> She had small kids with her. I noticed in her cart that it had kids clothes/ shoes in it. Not very much.
> 
> I had already used my full card. Had another that I couldn't use by the due date. So I passed it to her. She didn't now about the discount cards. Gave a quick explanation about them.
> 
> I noticed before I left that she had gotten out of the checkout line.
> Went back to the kids section and was picking out a little more clothes for the kids. She was happy. It was nice to give someone a break that appreciated it.


Nice!


----------



## Dawgluver

Chef Munky said:


> Giving a 30% off Savers coupon card to a lady behind me in line.
> 
> She had small kids with her. I noticed in her cart that it had kids clothes/ shoes in it. Not very much.
> 
> I had already used my full card. Had another that I couldn't use by the due date. So I passed it to her. She didn't now about the discount cards. Gave a quick explanation about them.
> 
> I noticed before I left that she had gotten out of the checkout line.
> Went back to the kids section and was picking out a little more clothes for the kids. She was happy. It was nice to give someone a break that appreciated it.



Sweet, Munky!


----------



## Chef Munky

It was nothing, really. Happy to help. It's my reward visit after I have a visit with the Head Hunters.

I love that store. They restock everyday with new , quite often brand new never opened items. Top quality stuff. Macy's, JC Penny's, etc, etc...

By the time I had bought brand new material, sewing supplies. I racked up 2 more cards. Savers has a deal for every $5.00 you spend, or donate at the door in the bins. They will stamp a card. Even if the card hasn't been used by the due date they give you a 4 day grace period to redeem it.

Savers Thrift Stores | Good deeds. Great deals.

It all works out.


----------



## Kylie1969

The rain I woke up to this morning, I love rain


----------



## chopper

Our car show today was at a veterans home.  It was wonderful to show our cars and trucks to the residents there and listen to their stories of when they were in the military.  We spoke to several WWII vets who had fascinating stories to tell.  It just felt good to make them smile, and in turn we are still smiling about it.


----------



## jharris

chopper said:
			
		

> Our car show today was at a veterans home.  It was wonderful to show our cars and trucks to the residents there and listen to their stories of when they were in the military.  We spoke to several WWII vets who had fascinating stories to tell.  It just felt good to make them smile, and in turn we are still smiling about it.



Good for you Chop!

I never miss an opportunity to thank a vet.

They richly deserve our respect and gratitude.

Occasionally they take the time to talk to me about their service. Sometimes they have funny stories and sometimes their stories are heartbreaking.

Sadly I see fewer and fewer of the WWII vets. They are dying off but their service and sacrifice should never be forgotten.

Let's not forget the wonderful nurses that cared for and comforted the wounded.

These incredible women and men also carry the burden of the carnage and loss of life and limb that they've seen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Seeing on the news the story (once again) about Team Hoyt.  After all the tragic events that revolved around the Boston Marathon this past Monday I'm glad the TV station reminds people of this uplifting story.  What a great relationship this father and son have.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Seeing on the news the story (once again) about Team Hoyt.  After all the tragic events that revolved around the Boston Marathon this past Monday I'm glad the TV station reminds people of this uplifting story.  What a great relationship this father and son have.



Thanks for the link.  We have recently admitted a man with CP, same age as Rick Hoyt, and his medical history says he is "profoundly mentally retarded" but he hears and understands what is said to him, is able to express his dislike or anger with facial expressions.  I wonder now if he'd had the same life experience as Rick Hoyt he would have thrived.


----------



## chopper

jharris said:


> Good for you Chop!
> 
> I never miss an opportunity to thank a vet.
> 
> They richly deserve our respect and gratitude.
> 
> Occasionally they take the time to talk to me about their service. Sometimes they have funny stories and sometimes their stories are heartbreaking.
> 
> Sadly I see fewer and fewer of the WWII vets. They are dying off but their service and sacrifice should never be forgotten.
> 
> Let's not forget the wonderful nurses that cared for and comforted the wounded.
> 
> These incredible women and men also carry the burden of the carnage and loss of life and limb that they've seen.



Thanks.  My service was during peace time, and I thank God that it was, but I am ever so grateful for those who fight and have fought for our freedom.  My Dad was in the Marines right at the end of WWII, and also fought in the Korean War.  It was a humbling experience yesterday, and not one I will forget.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for the link. We have recently admitted a man with CP, same age as Rick Hoyt, and his medical history says he is "profoundly mentally retarded" but he hears and understands what is said to him, is able to express his dislike or anger with facial expressions. I wonder now if he'd had the same life experience as Rick Hoyt he would have thrived.


 
PF, of all the runners in the Marathon, this father/son team get the loudest cheers from the folks on the sidelines all along the whole 24.6 miles of the race. And the TV stations always cover them while they are running and on the six o'clock news at night. It wouldn't be news if they didn't cover them. When they cross the finish line, you would think they ran the race in under ten minutes and came in first. I personally think they are the most important ones in the race. It shows what love can do.


----------



## buckytom

i finally got through to a "difficult" boy tonight at baseball practice.

he has obvious attention problems, and while he coyld be a great athlete, he dogs it during our workouts, gets distracted all the time, and pays no attention to our instruction doing whatever he likes.
but i found  a couple of keys to him tonight that i hope i can develop.

during warmups, i told him to throw the ball at me as hard as he could've  (with proper form, looking dead red into my mitt, stepping straight at me, and firing the ball as hard as he could as if he was pointing at me) and he was great. i told him i could catch anything he throws so not to be afraid to let it go, and he did. crack, right into my mitt. time after time.
woohoo, i complimented him on  every throw that was perfect, and corrected his minor flaws, and he got better, and faster, and we both really enjoyed it.

then, noticing that he craves attention but gets lost easily or simply rebels, i squatted down (no cup ) and worked a bit with him on focusing in on nothing else but throwing strikes crack went my mitt, time after time.
so i dangled the carrot in front of him that he could be one of our pitchers.
you shoulda seen his face.

if i can but teach a little focus and technique, and of course he has just a little success, we all win. with failure and continued support, he wins even more. he needs both.

it's going to be tough as he's a very moody kid, but i'm willing to try. he can really benefit from this in so many ways.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow bt, I wish I could reach right over and give you a big hug!  I marvel at people who have the patience to work with those kinds of kids.  Of course those are exactly the kids that need the extra support.  And all this on no sleep since last week Wednesday!  Great job!

BTW, if you turn him into a credible pitcher could you please call the Cleveland Indians and offer your services?  Ubaldo Jimenez could use all the help he can get!


----------



## buckytom

lol, thanks cg. 

kids are easy to work with in sports. they're *kids* for gods sakes. they're not expected to perform. just have fun and learn without knowing it.

it branches out from there.


----------



## chopper

buckytom said:


> lol, thanks cg.
> 
> kids are easy to work with in sports. they're *kids* for gods sakes. they're not expected to perform. just have fun and learn without knowing it.
> 
> it branches out from there.



Thanks for your patience and good work.  You make a difference.  How wonderful.  It feels good to hear of such kind acts of love for mankind.


----------



## buckytom

thanks, chop. you well know tbrough scouts how to teach kids the basic things in life that they'll use forever.

lol, scouting is very cerebral and about survival in an unexpected kind of way. it teaches preparedness, smart execution, and safety. all good traits.

sports, especially baseball, are a bit different up front (seemingly all about performance in critical situations with immediate results), but really it's just like scouting. 

prepare with practice; learn about the zillions of variables in every possible play to do what is the best or most effective (safest) outcome; execute in the situation when it's needed to survive, or rather win in this case.

no wonder baseball is our national pastime.


----------



## Kylie1969

Knowing I have the next 4 days to spend with my Steve 

He has 4 days of work


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Knowing I have the next 4 days to spend with my Steve
> 
> He has 4 days of work



I assume you mean he has four days off?  Have fun!  I know how much you like to do things together!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much Chops xx

Yes he has today off due to it being a public holiday and he also booked Friday off and then of course the weekend 

Yes, off, not of LOL


----------



## jharris

Kylie1969 said:
			
		

> Knowing I have the next 4 days to spend with my Steve
> 
> He has 4 days of work



I say you two go on another holiday adventure. I had such a good time on the last one.


----------



## vitauta

Kylie1969 said:


> Knowing I have the next 4 days to spend with my Steve
> 
> He has 4 days of work




are you SURE that you two guys are married, kylie?  you don't act like any married couple i've ever known.  it just ain't natural for you and steve to be enjoying each other's company so goldarn much, all of the time!  all that togetherness, that excessive affection--it just ain't right, i say!


----------



## Kylie1969

V, you have cracked me up  

I read your post out to Steve, he had a laugh too!

I know, it is strange these days for married couples to still love each others company and stuff...but for some it does happen I guess 

We have been married for 8.5 years now and still going strong


----------



## Kylie1969

jharris said:


> I say you two go on another holiday adventure. I had such a good time on the last one.



Aww Jeff, I am so pleased that you really enjoyed all the photos from our last trip away 

When we go away again I will certainly take you with us again


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kylie1969 said:


> ...I know, it is strange these days for married couples to still love each others company and stuff...but for some it does happen I guess
> 
> We have been married for 8.5 years now and still going strong



I see your 8.5 and I raise you another 30!  And yes, we're still crazy (in love) after all these years.  Or at least crazy. 

Enjoy your 4 days together.  Holiday time!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you CG 

It is lovely isn't it when you still have so much love for each after so many years, so nice to hear that you and your hubby are stil going strong too 

I think we are both a little crazy too


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reading about happily married couples...Shrek and I have been together almost 33 years and married almost 28.  Of course this is contingent on me not smothering him in his sleep...


----------



## Claire

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reading about happily married couples...Shrek and I have been together almost 33 years and married almost 28.  Of course this is contingent on me not smothering him in his sleep...



hubby and I will be trying to celebrate our 30th come June.  We had a plan, but it was dependent upon others and am not sure it will happen.  No biggie, we'll manage somehow, anyhow.  Anyway, in June it will be 30 years of marriage, on July 4th, 32 (or is it 33) since we met.


----------



## Kylie1969

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reading about happily married couples...Shrek and I have been together almost 33 years and married almost 28.  Of course this is contingent on me not smothering him in his sleep...


----------



## chopper

vitauta said:


> are you SURE that you two guys are married, kylie?  you don't act like any married couple i've ever known.  it just ain't natural for you and steve to be enjoying each other's company so goldarn much, all of the time!  all that togetherness, that excessive affection--it just ain't right, i say!



As it should be!  I have a hard time believing that all couples aren't like this.  That was Gods plan. I still feel like a newly wed after almost 33 years.  My Hubby is my best friend.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> As it should be!  I have a hard time believing that all couples aren't like this.  That was Gods plan. I still feel like a newly wed after almost 33 years.  My Hubby is my best friend.



I agree with all you have said Chops, that is lovely, and the way it should be 

My Steve too, is my best friend


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If Shrek wasn't my best friend I would go nuts...he's the only person who can put up with me.


----------



## chopper

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If Shrek wasn't my best friend I would go nuts...he's the only person who can put up with me.





Smiling because tomorrow is Friday!


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If Shrek wasn't my best friend I would go nuts...he's the only person who can put up with me.




I'm also fortunate to have such a person in my life.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I'm also fortunate to have such a person in my life.



Does SO also wipe up your drool when you fall asleep watching TV?  Or does she slam a book down to wake you up?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reading about happily married couples...Shrek and I have been together almost 33 years and married almost 28. Of course this is contingent on me not smothering him in his sleep...


 
There were times when it was a miracle if one of my marriages lasted 28 minutes! Twelve for the first and six for the second. And I outlived both of them. I think the only reason each one lasted as long as they did is because they were both seafarers and not home for long stretches. It gave me the opportunity to raise the kids the way I wanted to without interference.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Reading about happily married couples...Shrek and I have been together almost 33 years and married almost 28.  Of course this is contingent on me not smothering him in his sleep...



Sometimes, when I'm feeling extra silly (because I feel plain old silly most of the time) and someone asks me how long we've been married I'll tell them "we've been happily married for 32 years and we'll celebrate our 39th wedding anniversary this November".  Mostly humor, but anyone who has been married long enough knows there sometimes are rough patches.  If that rough patch is just an annoyance and not real trouble (think abuse or serial unfaithfulness) and you stick it out it's just as sweet as the rainbow after a bad storm.  And let me tell you, it was stormy when the kids were twinfants.


----------



## buckytom

wow, 39 years, cg. congrats.

i guess it's a marathon, not a sprint. my parents celebrated their 65th wedding anniversary this past january.

a few summers ago, my wife, son and i were hanging out back by the pool with our neighbor's kid and her teenaged cousin (babysitter). 

when dw went into the house to get some snacks, the babysitter started innocently asking me some questions about my family and i: when we moved into our house, when we got married, when we had our son, and so on.


earlier, and unbeknownst to me, she had asked dw how old she was, to which she got a "modified" answer. my wife had begun to shave 10 or 12 years off her age when anybody asked, but never thought about her dopey, old, and unfortunately honest husband , and a quick minded teenager.

but then when dw went inside, the basbysitter asked me how old i was, and how long dw and i have been together.

doing a quick calculation, a horrified look came upon her face! 

she said, "you met your wife when she was only 11! that's really creepy!"

i laughed so hard, and stumbled to try to explain that my wife wasn't completely truthful about her age.

just as dw came outside with the snacks. 



i still hear about that one every now and again.


----------



## buckytom

and here's the last thing that made me smile:

my boy on the mound














i've gotta work on his leg drive, but he's got good upper body form. that darn mound is shaped so oddly since the field is artificial turf that it's hard for the little guys to land just right.

and lol, i guess my right fielder has a lot of confidence in my boy's pitching ability in the second pic.


----------



## taxlady

BT, you reminded me of something made me smile. When I was a student I rented a room from a lady who claimed to be 85. Then the census forms came around and when it was my turn to fill in data, I noticed that she was actually 90.

She must have shaved off five years at some point and could never "catch up".

BTW. I know it used to be common to shave 5-10 years off their age, but I thought that had pretty much stopped.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

If you are going to lie about your age, do it right...add ten years.  I look fantastic for a 62 year old!


----------



## Addie

I have never lied about my age. If you really want to know, it is public knowledge. Go look it up. As a 'senior citizen' I am entitled to a lot of benefits that I couldn't collect before I became old enough. Now I wallow in their use. When you stop to think of it, I have lived from the outhouse to outer space. I learned to cook and bake with a wooden stove. The first phone I remember was one they call a 'candlstick.' And you had to ring up the operator to give her the three numbers of the phone you wanted to call. Everyone had a partyline. Yeah, I am an old lady.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> If you are going to lie about your age, do it right...add ten years.  I look fantastic for a 62 year old!



 

The way I look at it, once you pass 50 it's OK if you look your age just so long as you don't act your age.


----------



## Kylie1969

Age is just a number


----------



## Cooking Goddess

But you have to think, in that case bigger is better.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Age is just a number


 
Tell that to my body right now. I am so sore, I can barely stand. My body knows how old it is.


----------



## Kylie1969

I know, sore, aching bodies dont understand


----------



## Addie

The pill is kicking in and I am off to bed. Nite!


----------



## Kylie1969

Night night Ads...have a nice sleep, catch ya tomorrow


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Last thing that made me smile...the e-mail I got from Mom, she got her Mother's Day present today by FedEx...I did a good job of picking one out for her this year!  This is what I got her:


----------



## MrsLMB

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last thing that made me smile...the e-mail I got from Mom, she got her Mother's Day present today by FedEx...I did a good job of picking one out for her this year! This is what I got her:


 
Hey those are really cute .. good job .. I'm sure they are appreciated.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last thing that made me smile...the e-mail I got from Mom, she got her Mother's Day present today by FedEx...I did a good job of picking one out for her this year!  This is what I got her:



Adorable!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last thing that made me smile...the e-mail I got from Mom, she got her Mother's Day present today by FedEx...I did a good job of picking one out for her this year! This is what I got her:


 

fabulous for happy feet!  there's gotta be a matching watering can or tote bag out there somewhere!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

MrsLMB said:


> Hey those are really cute .. good job .. I'm sure they are appreciated.



She said the only problem with them was she had to take them off to go to bed...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> fabulous for happy feet!  there's gotta be a matching watering can or tote bag out there somewhere!



LOL!  Knowing Mom, she wants the matching acetylene torch and visor.  She learned welding three years ago, for the heck of it.


----------



## Addie

I would have loved a pair of them during my working days. I would have caught all the eyes walking through the financial center in downtown Boston during a Spring downpour.


----------



## Kylie1969

They would make me smile too Fi, love them


----------



## Addie

The last thing that made me smile was on Wednesday when I was at Winthrop. One of the patients who is in early Alzheimer, kept calling everyone girlfriend. She told me that she knew their names, but couldn't remember them. I just wanted to tell her that it was all right, we all understood. Instead I told her my name was Girlfriend. She laughed so hard. I brought a moment of joy to just one person that really needed it.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Last thing that made me smile...the e-mail I got from Mom, she got her Mother's Day present today by FedEx...I did a good job of picking one out for her this year!  This is what I got her:


Those are wonderful!

I have friend who would probably adore them. It's her 75th birthday this year, so I sent her a pic of them asked if she would like to have a pair as a birthday present.

Did you get them at Victorian Trading?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Those are wonderful!
> 
> I have friend who would probably adore them. It's her 75th birthday this year, so I sent her a pic of them asked if she would like to have a pair as a birthday present.
> 
> Did you get them at Victorian Trading?



Yes!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yes!


 

see if they have an outsized hot pink umbrella to go with those kickin' boots!  how did you guess Victorian trading, taxy?  sheesh, you guys gotta stop--now I have to go google vt....


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> see if they have an outsized hot pink umbrella to go with those kickin' boots!  how did you guess Victorian trading, taxy?  sheesh, you guys gotta stop--now I have to go google vt....


I Googled the image.


----------



## vitauta

what do I need to do to google that image?


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> what do I need to do to google that image?



Do a Google search using descriptive words (keywords) for the item, like pink umbrella. In the menu along the top of the results page, click Images. Et voilà!


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> what do I need to do to google that image?


Right click the image and copy the image location. Then go to google and click "images". There will be an icon of a camera to the right in the search bar. Click the camera icon.

Then paste the URL of the image location. It will find similar images on the web.

Sometimes you need to click the image before you can get the image location. The URL you want should end in ".jpg", ".png" ".gif" or possibly some other image type.


----------



## vitauta

sorry you guys.  i got lost way back at the starting gate. when it comes to following simple pc instructions, i'm afraid the steps often read like impossible gibberish to me.  thanks for trying, though.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> sorry you guys.  i got lost way back at the starting gate. when it comes to following simple pc instructions, i'm afraid the steps often read like impossible gibberish to me.  thanks for trying, though.



^THIS^ make me smile vit!  Not only smile, but chuckle out loud.  I see you have the same problem that Himself accuses me of having.  People like us don't speak "tech", we speak "culinary".   IMO it's not a bad language to be fluent in.


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> sorry you guys.  i got lost way back at the starting gate. when it comes to following simple pc instructions, i'm afraid the steps often read like impossible gibberish to me.  thanks for trying, though.



Let me try again 


At the top of your browser window, you should see a box that contains this: www.discusscooking.com/forums/something else-doesn't matter what
Click anywhere in the box; the text should become highlighted. 
Type "google.com" (without the quote marks) and press Enter to go to the Google home page. What you type will replace the highlighted text.
In the box in the middle of the Google home page, type the keywords describing the item for which you want to find an image - for example, pink umbrella; press Enter or click Google Search
The next page you'll see is called the results page. Find the word Images in the menu bar at the top and click it. 
Now, Google will display images that are indexed to those words. That generally means that the content on the page includes the words, or the author of the page tagged the image with those words.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vitauta

thank you cg, for your sweet and reassuring words. 

thank you, gg, for your persistence and encouragement.  just goes to show, if you dumb it down enough, even i can make baby 't' steps on occasion.  (in my search, i found a great pair of purple printed kaleidoscopic rain boots, just perfect for pf.)


----------



## GotGarlic

vitauta said:


> thank you cg, for your sweet and reassuring words.
> 
> thank you, gg, for your persistence and encouragement.  just goes to show, if you dumb it down enough, even i can make baby 't' steps on occasion.  (in my search, i found a great pair of purple printed kaleidoscopic rain boots, just perfect for pf.)



Yay! Gotta say, I really dislike that phrase "dumb it down." I prefer to think of it as tailoring the teaching method to the student  I used to teach basic computer skills in adult education night school in our town. I learned that different people learn differently, no matter what the subject. My dad was a teacher and DH is/was a teacher (he's an administrator now, but still does some teaching). I have great respect for them. I couldn't do it every day with children. At least adults want to be there.

Anyway, glad you found some cool boots!


----------



## Kylie1969

The last thing that made me smile....the weekend


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> thank you cg, for your sweet and reassuring words.
> 
> thank you, gg, for your persistence and encouragement.  just goes to show, if you dumb it down enough, even i can make baby 't' steps on occasion.  (in my search, i found a great pair of purple printed kaleidoscopic rain boots, just perfect for pf.)



My boots have butterflies on them.


----------



## Kylie1969

Finally finding someone to clean our gutters...doesnt anyone want the work


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My boots have butterflies on them.



got a pic?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

These:


----------



## vitauta

ooh, verry striking, pf!  the butterflies are mammoth....


----------



## jharris

As I was leaving the job today my client handed me a nice bottle of Zin  and an envelope and thanked me for my "expertise and attention to detail."

It's nice to be appreciated.


----------



## Dawgluver

Yes it is!  Nice, JHarris!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

jharris said:


> As I was leaving the job today my client handed me a nice bottle of Zin  and an envelope and thanked me for my "expertise and attention to detail."
> 
> It's nice to be appreciated.



While restoring my parents' home I worked with two different, competent  contractors.  Although we had agreed on costs, when the first one presented my bill I was pleased that it was lower than expected.  I thanked him, told him I was expecting it to be higher, then asked if it was OK if I tacked on a 10% bonus.  Though he was going to fall off the chair!  The second guy was just as good.  He did the last big job and a few little ones going into home stretch.  When he was done I had him, his wife, and their kids over for a cookout.

I try to give a little extra to those who give a little extra.  The happy side of "what goes around, comes around".


----------



## jharris

In the immortal words of Major Frank " ferret face" Burns...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Dad's motto was just "It's nice to be nice".  Served him well - he was a great guy...


----------



## jharris

This?





Or this?


----------



## Kylie1969

I'd go with the honey


----------



## taxlady

I got a threatening letter from the condo association.

If those of us who still have fuses don't get that upgraded to breakers by 30 May, we will have to share the extra $4,000 that will be added to the condo's insurance premium.

Then they said to contact our "block rep" and gave his phone number (I haven't had it since he lost his phone and got a new number) and they said it would cost about $650. Last time they talked about price, a few years ago, it was over $800, with group discount.

I had been planning on getting the block rep's # so I could ask him to recommend an electrician. I have the money this time. Oh man, that will be nice to have breakers instead of fuses.


----------



## jharris

That's a blessing in disguise TL.

You'll incur some expense but your safety is paramount.

My best advice is to find a well qualified electrician recommended by a friend, family or an associate.

Once he or she is at your home offer a cool refreshment. If they have to call through your attic or crawl space offer a moist hand towel (not your best).

A little kindness goes a long way.


----------



## taxlady

jharris said:


> That's a blessing in disguise TL.
> 
> You'll incur some expense but your safety is paramount.
> 
> My best advice is to find a well qualified electrician recommended by a friend, family or an associate.
> 
> Once he or she is at your home offer a cool refreshment. If they have to call through your attic or crawl space offer a moist hand towel (not your best).
> 
> A little kindness goes a long way.



Oh yeah, safety is an important issue. The fuse box is in the basement, so I don't think there will be any crawling through the attic.

It would be a blessing in disguise if we hadn't already been planning on doing it. It will of course be a certified electrician. I wouldn't be comfortable otherwise and it wouldn't be good enough for the insurance company if it wasn't.


----------



## chopper

This:





My grandson and my Dog.  We had fun with an app that I found.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!! Great Chopper!


----------



## Jriveradg

The last thing I smile throughout my day of hard work.


----------



## buckytom

lol, chop. 

j-riv, what's in the pasta dish besides mushrooms? looks good.

my smile to was strangely from being a little sore from yesterday.

during baseball practice yesterday, i challenged the boys to see who could run the fastest: them, or fat, old me. i offered $20 to anyone that could beat me.

now, at 48 years old, and only 6' but around 240 lbs., i'm not in great shape. but i kept my $20 as i outran a dozen little 9 and 10 year olds in a sprint where you go 30 yards, touch a line then go back, touch, and do it 3 more times.

later, i challenged them again for $20 to outrun me around the bases. i've still got my $20, but it really inspired the boys to work harder for next time. they've got $$$ in their eyes. 

then, after practice i had to wait with a few boys until their parents came to pick them up, so i taught them how to juggle 3 baseballs, and bounce a ball off of your bicep and back into ypur hand, and toss a ball in the air and catch it behind your back. it was a lot of fun, and the boys had no idea that they were working on eye-hand coordination.

but holy moly, i'm sore today. i can't sit down or get up without sounding like an old man. but every time i feel like that my grimace turns to a smile thinking of how i can't wait to play tomorrow.


----------



## Jriveradg

buckytom said:


> lol, chop.
> 
> j-riv, what's in the pasta dish besides mushrooms? looks good.


Dude good luck with the game and future bets. Lol.

As for the this it's a ziti with Veal and mushroom lemon butter sauce with a dash of marsala.  <- still makes me smile.


----------



## buckytom

lol, thanks. i know, i'm not gonna keep my $20 for much longer. they're getting stonger and i'm getting older. 




mmm, i could go for veal marsala right about now.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> lol, chop.
> 
> j-riv, what's in the pasta dish besides mushrooms? looks good.
> 
> my smile to was strangely from being a little sore from yesterday.
> 
> during baseball practice yesterday, i challenged the boys to see who could run the fastest: them, or fat, old me. i offered $20 to anyone that could beat me.
> 
> now, at 48 years old, and only 6' but around 240 lbs., i'm not in great shape. but i kept my $20 as i outran a dozen little 9 and 10 year olds in a sprint where you go 30 yards, touch a line then go back, touch, and do it 3 more times.
> 
> later, i challenged them again for $20 to outrun me around the bases. i've still got my $20, but it really inspired the boys to work harder for next time. they've got $$$ in their eyes.
> 
> then, after practice i had to wait with a few boys until their parents came to pick them up, so i taught them how to juggle 3 baseballs, and bounce a ball off of your bicep and back into ypur hand, and toss a ball in the air and catch it behind your back. it was a lot of fun, and the boys had no idea that they were working on eye-hand coordination.
> 
> but holy moly, i'm sore today. i can't sit down or get up without sounding like an old man. but every time i feel like that my grimace turns to a smile thinking of how i can't wait to play tomorrow.


 
I think the happiest sound and sight an adult can be part of is to see and hear a child smile and laugh outloud. And for those adults who are responsible for this to happen, they should have a special joy placed on them. You are on of those adults bt. And don't worry, it is just like getting back on the horse. You will be back out there doing it all over again. The pain will go and the fun with those boys will stay with you. You are not only giving those boys some happy memories, but yourself for you old age. Even I would have been impressed with your ability to juggle those balls and bounce one off your bicep. I can't even catch a ball while looking at it.


----------



## buckytom

they're just parlour tricks, addie. but but as so many good scouts, coaches, and teachers know, there's ways to teach without teaching. by just having fun and trying something tricky.

juggling is actually pretty easy. as you toss a ball in the air, you toss the next one as the first one arcs, and so on.

i can only do it with baseballs or tennis balls, but it's fun.

the best part, as you mentioned, was seeing a boy make a rotation or two of the balls before dropping one.

now i've got them hooked. now even the most hard headed or distracted boys will listen to me about pitching, or fielding, or hitting mechanics.


----------



## vitauta

i like your strategy for teaching your boys too, bt.  you don't always have to outrun or outlast them either.  a novelty such as the juggling is a perfect example of a way to impress the kids, get their attention, get them motivated /involved and collaterally, earn you a few cool creds as well.
i'll never forget the impression this one softball coach had on me and other team members.  he was constantly trying to get us to work harder, especially when we were tired and at the very brink of exhaustion.  sometimes he would use challenges or bribes, or try to get us angry enough to reach down deep.  but the one he will always be remembered for is his bet that he could outrun any of us, one at a time, with him running backwards while we ran forward.  we were incredulous!  this coach was middle-aged, with this huge beer gut, and borderline obese.  he looked to be out of shape, but we soon learned differently.  we were all flabbergasted as each of us lost our footraces in turn, including the fastest among us, with coach, effortlessly in the lead sprinting backwards, laughing the whole way.  after that demonstration, we were much more inclined to follow his lead during practices, and respected his authority as coach of our softball team.


----------



## Kylie1969

Knowing the cooler weather will be back tomorrow after the change comes in overnight


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Recycled Orchestra


----------



## Barbara L

My best friend asked me today if you _have to_ put onion in homemade chicken soup.

I told her that as far as I'm concerned you do, but that beyond the chicken and the water, it is whatever she wants to make it.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Recycled Orchestra


 
Thanks PF. Classical music pieces were my lullabies. So music has always been a major part of my life. But kids in need almost destroy me on the spot. I can't stand the thought of a child that is hungry. That is why I give to the food bank every month. But sometimes the soul has to be fed also. And it does my heart good to know that there is someone out there who knows that also. 

One of the things I love about these YouTube pieces is that you look at one and at the end it leads you to so many others.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Recycled Orchestra



Very nice, thanks!  Reminded me of a 60 Minutes piece I saw on the Congo orchestra a couple years ago.  Had to hunt this down on the web, but it was worth revisiting.

Joy in the Congo:  the Kimbanguist Symphony Orchestra

Now I gots me a double smile!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Recycled Orchestra




so beautiful, pf...music is so uplifting and life-inspiring to the human spirit.<3


----------



## Kylie1969

Mothers Day...and that I will be spending a few quality enjoyable hours with my lovely mum


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Lunch with my sister and her family.


----------



## Dawgluver

A couple things:  Beagle scrooching up the area rug in order to lie in her sunbeam, and looking forward to who wins Survivor tonight!

But then Survivor's over till next time.    Oh well, I still have Beagle!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Club soda.  Why? you might ask.  Well, SIL was serving up dessert (she makes a killer cheesecake) and her elbow whapped her glass of wine...RED wine.  All over my light grey carpeting in our sun room.   Place looked like a crime scene.  All I could yell was "club soda! club soda!" as I ran down the basement and up again in record time, bottle of the magic solution in my hand.  After about 20 minutes of pouring and blotting it looked like nothing had happened.  I'll make a final judgement call on it tomorrow when the sun is out, but right now it's looking like no harm, no foul.  _phew!_


----------



## buckytom

you need a hoover dual v carpet cleaner, cg.

our cats have made one sop.

if you catch any spill quickly, it's no problem. ok, except for candle wax.

but wine, blood, cat puke or butt drags sad food syains, etc. are no problem.

if they have time to set, an oxygenated spray cleaner, then the hoover's manual attachment does the job.


----------



## Kylie1969

The rain


----------



## Kylie1969

My wonderful life


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Retelling my 3 y/o niece's versions of Beauty and the Beast (the Disney one) and Cinderella (also the Disney one) to one of my best friends. We both laughed and smiled and decided that she's awesome (as we've done frequently in the past).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Retelling my 3 y/o niece's versions of Beauty and the Beast (the Disney one) and Cinderella (also the Disney one) to one of my best friends. We both laughed and smiled and decided that she's awesome (as we've done frequently in the past).



Maybe you need to record her stories...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Maybe you need to record her stories...



She was telling them to me over the phone, but I would love to record her telling me a story.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> She was telling them to me over the phone, but I would love to record her telling me a story.



We need to get Sprout a recorder...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Watching the video of my team's walk-off winning home run.    I'm an admitted Tribe-a-holic.


----------



## LPBeier

The warm reception I got here on returning.  

I will pop in as much as I can - you are all very dear to me!


----------



## chopper

The green things finally starting to grow in my yard.  I thought my lilacs had all frozen, but I was wrong.  Yeah!  Looks like they will bloom this year after all!


----------



## Aunt Bea

chopper said:


> The green things finally starting to grow in my yard.  I thought my lilacs had all frozen, but I was wrong.  Yeah!  Looks like they will bloom this year after all!



The lilacs here are just about shot.

Waiting for the peonies.

Peonies always remind me of high school proms.

The decorating committee used to wipe out our entire neighborhood every year!


----------



## GotGarlic

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> She was telling them to me over the phone, but I would love to record her telling me a story.



You can record the audio and video with Skype.


----------



## LPBeier

Visiting my sister at the hospital today and seeing her in such good spirits and being able to walk on her own with just her IV pole.  She still has a long way to go but I smiled all through our visit because she is so strong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is good news LP!  Glad she is doing so well and more good thoughts and prayers going forth.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is good news LP!  Glad she is doing so well and more good thoughts and prayers going forth.



+1 LP.  Happy for both of you.


----------



## scotty71

Princess fionas  title in her profile


----------



## Katie H

My sweet husband made me smile.

He went out later this morning to run some errands in anticipation of doing some serious dirt work in the yard.  Laying a new gas line, moving a propane tank, and more.

Anyhow, he had a long list and I knew he'd be gone for a while.  I was doing little odd jobs around the house and as I was finishing up my last one in the back yard, I looked up to see him standing near the back door.  He was finally home so I went to see how successful he was in his trip to town.

Got everything on his list and, as I quickly glanced at him, I noticed there was something red on his fresh-this-morning denim shirt.  I asked him if he cut himself on something at one of the suppliers.  Nope.

On his way home he stopped at the local strawberry farmer's house and bought 4 quarts of the most beautiful picture-perfect strawberries.  Oh, yum.  I was thinking of them last night as I drifted off to sleep.  I didn't say anything to him but he must've read my mind.

Just another of the reasons I love him so much!!!!  He's so thoughtful.


----------



## Kylie1969

Getting all the pruning done in the garden, lots of work over several days


----------



## Kylie1969

The lovely rain that is falling, so soothing


----------



## vitauta

this is a summer memory that makes me smile whenever something brings it to mind:  as kids, we used to love chasing after lightening bugs as the skies were swiftly turning from dusk to dark. the darkening lawns and sky would light up with momentary kisses of bright light from the bugs. some of the children (it was mainly the boys) would carry mason jars with which to capture as many of them as they were able.  i never participated in this activity myself, but i was mesmerized by the  live blinking lights emanating from these tiny fliers...

what makes me smile, though, is, this one particular night, we shared an unforgettable  vision that us kids witnessed as a group. i'm afraid i'm not able to do justice to this remarkable sight in the telling, but i guess that can't be helped.  i saw what i saw, and it is a picture i cannot adequately share with those of you who were not there....  it happened on an otherwise ordinary night. a strange young boy had joined us in our lawn games and antics...it was only later that we found out that not one of us knew this boy or where he had come from.  he was shabbily dressed in pants and shirt that was faded and a size too small for him.  he was kind of grubby looking too--well, dirtier than the rest of us, anyhow.  so, there we were, the fireflies had at some point wholly captured our attention, and had us scampering this way and that, in earnest pursuit.  suddenly, i lift up my head to see the lone boy, apart from everyone, standing completely still, arms extended out to his sides.  he somewhat resembles a scarecrow, with his too-short pants and sockless, exposing skinny stick-like legs.  but then, all eyes turned onto the boy, and became at once a rapt audience.  the boy had suddenly lit up entirely from head to toe--his thin body was illuminated by multitudes of fireflies, covering every inch of his skin, hair and clothing--he appeared a shining, live, human cross against the blackened sky.  the boy now wore a beatific smile on his face, peaceful, at one with nature...no longer shabby or strange, but golden.... afterwards, we still needed to ask each other what it was we had seen, and what did it mean....


----------



## tinlizzie

Brilliant, Vitauta.  Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## Aunt Bea

vitauta said:


> this is a summer memory that makes me smile whenever something brings it to mind:  as kids, we used to love chasing after lightening bugs as the skies were swiftly turning from dusk to dark. the darkening lawns and sky would light up with momentary kisses of bright light from the bugs. some of the children (it was mainly the boys) would carry mason jars with which to capture as many of them as they were able.  i never participated in this activity myself, but i was mesmerized by the  live blinking lights emanating from these tiny fliers...
> 
> what makes me smile, though, is, this one particular night, we shared an unforgettable  vision that us kids witnessed as a group. i'm afraid i'm not able to do justice to this remarkable sight in the telling, but i guess that can't be helped.  i saw what i saw, and it is a picture i cannot adequately share with those of you who were not there....  it happened on an otherwise ordinary night. a strange young boy had joined us in our lawn games and antics...it was only later that we found out that not one of us knew this boy or where he had come from.  he was shabbily dressed in pants and shirt that was faded and a size too small for him.  he was kind of grubby looking too--well, dirtier than the rest of us, anyhow.  so, there we were, the fireflies had at some point wholly captured our attention, and had us scampering this way and that, in earnest pursuit.  suddenly, i lift up my head to see the lone boy, apart from everyone, standing completely still, arms extended out to his sides.  he somewhat resembles a scarecrow, with his too-short pants and sockless, exposing skinny stick-like legs.  but then, all eyes turned onto the boy, and became at once a rapt audience.  the boy had suddenly lit up entirely from head to toe--his thin body was illuminated by multitudes of fireflies, covering every inch of his skin, hair and clothing--he appeared a shining, live, human cross against the blackened sky.  the boy now wore a beatific smile on his face, peaceful, at one with nature...no longer shabby or strange, but golden.... afterwards, we still needed to ask each other what it was we had seen, and what did it mean....



I am also a fan of fire flies and summer evenings under the stars. 

I really enjoyed your story and it gave me a stray thought!

How come these things never happen to clean well dressed children from nice homes?


----------



## Kylie1969

The gutters being cleaned and the lawns being mowed...and the fact that we can have them professionally done


----------



## Dawgluver

DH mowing not only our yard, but our neighbors' yard.  They'll be back from 2 weeks in Germany tomorrow.  Nice that they won't have to mow first thing when they get home! (They're pretty persnickety about their lawn).


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> DH mowing not only our yard, but our neighbors' yard.  They'll be back from 2 weeks in Germany tomorrow.  Nice that they won't have to mow first thing when they get home! (They're pretty persnickety about their lawn).



I'm smiling because we may actually have to mow more than once this year!  Things are starting to green up a little. It has been so dry that we have only had to mow a couple of times each year for the past few years.  I'm ready for a year when we mow every two or three weeks.  We live out in the country and have five acres, but we only mow the front couple acres.  The bunnies, birds, ect. Like the fact that we leave some natural grassland in the back.


----------



## Andy M.

My 6 year old grandson, of course.

My daughter called to talk and she related the following.  She told Steven they were going to Grampy's on Monday.  He asked what are we going to do and she told him eat dinner and stuff.  Then all of a sudden the light bulb went on.

"Wait a minute, I don't have school on Monday AND we're going to Grampy's!?!?.  OH MY GOD!  That's Awesome!


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> My 6 year old grandson, of course.
> 
> My daughter called to talk and she related the following.  She told Steven they were going to Grampy's on Monday.  He asked what are we going to do and she told him eat dinner and stuff.  Then all of a sudden the light bulb went on.
> 
> "Wait a minute, I don't have school on Monday AND we're going to Grampy's!?!?.  OH MY GOD!  That's Awesome!



Awwwwww, how sweet!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Awwwwww, how sweet!



Yeah, I'm on a par with 'no school'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Yeah, I'm on a par with 'no school'.



Definitely the best Grampy in the world....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sprout telling us about her wonderful girls in today's "Venting on a Happy Note" thread.  *sniff*  Brought a happy tear to my eye...


----------



## buckytom

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Definitely the best Grampy in the world....



+1!

andy, that's so nice. your comment about "on par with no school" made me smile.

my smile today was sleeping. yep, all day. almost 9 hours while dw took my boy shopping.

but a bigger smile came upon my face, maybe well hidden, when they got home all stressed out. dw asked me how i was able to keep his attention, and how i got him to shop all day on this past mother's day in things like clothing stores (mens and kids) and kitchen stores.

i told her that you not only have to make it fun, but you need to spark his imagination by describing what he can do in the clothes, from fishing trips, (for shorts and shirts), to body surfing the waves (for sandals and bathing suits), to spring school wear (ok, so sweat your butt off in class, ya little bastid, lol. it can't all be rosey).


dw has so little imagination ( except for imagining a decent hubby, lol) but being so hard and practical, she's my anchor.

or else we'd be the crazy family down the block that everyone aviods.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Hey now, nothing wrong with being the crazy family. It weeds out the people you'd rather not have to pretend to enjoy talking to and leaves you with just the ones you genuinely like (and who genuine like you in return). Now being the crazy family that secretly kills people (a la The Burbs) is not so great. But harmlessly crazy is just fine.

My smile today was my hubby interupting my getting ready for work to remind me I don't have work today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Hey now, nothing wrong with being the crazy family. It weeds out the people you'd rather not have to pretend to enjoy talking to and leaves you with just the ones you genuinely like (and who genuine like you in return). Now being the crazy family that secretly kills people (a la The Burbs) is not so great. But harmlessly crazy is just fine.
> 
> My smile today was my hubby interupting my getting ready for work to remind me I don't have work today.



I was all excited to get to have a day off...until I realized I don't work Mondays anyway...  My co-workers get to have an extra day off...


----------



## vitauta

how many three and four day weekends is it going to take for you to suss out the fact that you are getting ROBBED!!!  quick pf,, change your day off, and not mondays or fridays....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

vitauta said:


> how many three and four day weekends is it going to take for you to suss out the fact that you are getting ROBBED!!!  quick pf,, change your day off, and not mondays or fridays....



You mean change my three days off...3 in a row...and I'm not allowed to work weekends (they would have to pay me the weekend differential, a whole extra .10 an hour)...  Very limited if I want to continue to have 3 days in a row, which are wonderful.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was going to say the really big luna moth we saw when we were out.  In fact there was a small (8 year old-ish) boy coming up to the store as we were leaving.  I asked if he wanted to see a really cool moth and then pointed it out.  He was so excited he called to his grandma to hurry up so she could see it too.  Le moth looked pretty comfy hugging the bricks so I think grandma was OK.  

Instead I just saw a "news" segment on CBS about Tony Bennett.  86 and still going strong.  I've always been an old soul when it comes to some music and have always liked TB.  But I also like to rock out.  Heck, if anyone saw my CD collection they would think, by its assortment, that those discs belonged to about 3-4 people!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was going to say the really big luna moth we saw when we were out.  In fact there was a small (8 year old-ish) boy coming up to the store as we were leaving.  I asked if he wanted to see a really cool moth and then pointed it out.  He was so excited he called to his grandma to hurry up so she could see it too.  Le moth looked pretty comfy hugging the bricks so I think grandma was OK.
> 
> *Instead I just saw a "news" segment on CBS about Tony Bennett.  86 and still going strong.  I've always been an old soul when it comes to some music and have always liked TB.  But I also like to rock out.  Heck, if anyone saw my CD collection they would think, by its assortment, that those discs belonged to about 3-4 people*!



Some don't get it when they see Granny rocking out to Queen...


----------



## chopper

I have a big smile because I am officially off of work until August 14th.


----------



## Kylie1969

That is fantastic Chops...enjoy all that lovely time off 

Have you got much planned?


----------



## Dawgluver

I ran into a couple of my former students who had a son in the 8th grade graduation ceremony.  Had a really nice visit.  The dad used to be a boy I worked with intensely when he was in High School.  He used to get booted daily from class for smoking outside and fighting.  Now he is a supervisor/manager at a local plant, has a nice car, and they bought a house.  And his older brother has done well too, working at another local plant, and also owning his own home.  This was a kid that I got a local dentist to pull his rotten teeth for free. I bought him clothes, and spent many hours talking to his dad to try to straighten him and his brother out.  They were so poor back then.  Living in a cinderblock shack.  So proud of them now!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now that is cool Dawg!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I ran into a couple of my former students who had a son in the 8th grade graduation ceremony.  Had a really nice visit.  The dad used to be a boy I worked with intensely when he was in High School.  He used to get booted daily from class for smoking outside and fighting.  Now he is a supervisor/manager at a local plant, has a nice car, and they bought a house.  And his older brother has done well too, working at another local plant, and also owning his own home.  This was a kid that I got a local dentist to pull his rotten teeth for free. I bought him clothes, and spent many hours talking to his dad to try to straighten him and his brother out.  They were so poor back then.  Living in a cinderblock shack.  So proud of them now!



Teachers and counselors get so little credit for what they do and they see so few dramatic results it has to be tough on the self-esteem sometimes.  Kudos to you for such success with these young men!  Whether or not you see the results know that your efforts make a big difference!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

chopper said:


> I have a big smile because I am officially off of work until August 14th.



Have a terrific summer vacation!  What is it that teachers say?  Their three favorite things about the job are June, July and August!


----------



## buckytom

Dawgluver said:


> I ran into a couple of my former students who had a son in the 8th grade graduation ceremony.  Had a really nice visit.  The dad used to be a boy I worked with intensely when he was in High School.  He used to get booted daily from class for smoking outside and fighting.  Now he is a supervisor/manager at a local plant, has a nice car, and they bought a house.  And his older brother has done well too, working at another local plant, and also owning his own home.  This was a kid that I got a local dentist to pull his rotten teeth for free. I bought him clothes, and spent many hours talking to his dad to try to straighten him and his brother out.  They were so poor back then.  Living in a cinderblock shack.  So proud of them now!




wow, dawg!!! kudos.  giving to the next generation is one of the best things anyone can do.


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> That is fantastic Chops...enjoy all that lovely time off
> 
> Have you got much planned?



Thanks Kylie.  I always enjoy my time off.  I will have my grandkids visit for some of it, and I also have my niece coming for a bit.  Right before I go back to work, we are going to Michigan for a trip.  Should be nice, and will probably go by much too fast!


----------



## chopper

Cooking Goddess said:


> Have a terrific summer vacation!  What is it that teachers say?  Their three favorite things about the job are June, July and August!



That is right, except that we don't really get August any more around here.  Looks like I get half of it this year though.  I'll take that.  I really do love my time off.  I can be so better refreshed for the next school year.


----------



## chopper

Wow Dawg!  What a wonderful story.  It has me smiling too!  I always look for the little things to get enjoyment out of in the educational field, but it is so nice when you find out about the big things.  I think sometimes we don't get to see just what a difference we can make!  Way to go!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Wow Dawg!  What a wonderful story.  It has me smiling too!  I always look for the little things to get enjoyment out of in the educational field, but it is so nice when you find out about the big things.  I think sometimes we don't get to see just what a difference we can make!  Way to go!



Thanks guys!  Longest 3 years of my life getting those boys to graduate, but it was so worth it!  Oh lordy, the stories....


----------



## Kylie1969

The last thing that made me smile big time was getting a replacement washing machine, from a front loader to a top loader...they were not going to do it, but I tried and tried and eventually they said they would do it YAY, big smiles all round


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Thanks Kylie.  I always enjoy my time off.  I will have my grandkids visit for some of it, and I also have my niece coming for a bit.  Right before I go back to work, we are going to Michigan for a trip.  Should be nice, and will probably go by much too fast!



Your very welcome Chops 

It all sounds wonderful


----------



## Dawgluver

Wrestling is back in the Olympics!   

It was the original Olympic sport, what were they thinking, to take it out in the first place???


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Wrestling is back in the Olympics!
> 
> It was the original Olympic sport, what were they thinking, to take it out in the first place???




That's great news!  I've been supporting this.  If they want a list of idiotic events in the Olympics they can eliminate, they can call me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> That's great news!  I've been supporting this.  If they want a list of idiotic events in the Olympics they can eliminate, they can call me.



Shoot. That will teach me to trust DH's reporting.  I asked him if he was sure, oh yeah.  Not so.  Wrestling is on the short list, up against baseball-softball and squash.  Wrestling is not a given yet.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Shoot. That will teach me to trust DH's reporting.  I asked him if he was sure, oh yeah.  Not so.  Wrestling is on the short list, up against baseball-softball and squash.  Wrestling is not a given yet.



Thanks for the update.  I guess I'll keep hoping.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Thanks for the update.  I guess I'll keep hoping.



Me too.  I have no interest in the others.  (like they're gonna listen to me)  Go Wrestling!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Today being the first day of Winter


----------



## Dawgluver

Hearing "Okie From Muskogee" sung by the Swan Brothers on The Voice!  Back in HS, my then boyfriend had his own version, and I hadn't heard it in years.  I'm more of a rocker, but this was fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Hearing "Okie From Muskokie" sung by the Swan Brothers on The Voice!  Back in HS, my then boyfriend had his own version, and I hadn't heard it in years.  I'm more of a rocker, but this was fun!



Hey, no spoilers, yet...the show just started here.  They just got done with their first song.


----------



## Kylie1969

Our new washing machine 

It is washing the clothes wonderfully


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson who is 11 won a lot of awards at school today including the American Legion Award. We are so proud of him.


----------



## Dawgluver

Wow!  Wonderful, JoAnn!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congratulations to him JoAnn.  You have every right to be proud.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> Wow!  Wonderful, JoAnn!



Thanks. We also saw a lot of other  great kids get awards today. They also had a drawing to give one of the kids a bike, I wish everyone could have been there and seen the little boy who won, he was so excited and happy. It made everyone tear up. If all the children are as special as Josh and his classmates, I think the future will be in good hands.


----------



## buckytom

congrats to your grandson, el joann. 

what's the american legion award about?


my smile today is about my boy, once again.

he pitched a great game tonight, giving up only one earned run. unfortunately, we lost 10 - 9 due to 7 fielding errors. 

and our 2 best hitters struck out with the winning runs on 2nd and 3rd.

but i'm so proud of him at how much he's improved this season, and how hard he's worked at it. three other coaches came to me tonight and complimented him on as much. they all want him for next year. lol. he might not be the best pitcher or the hardest thrower in the league, but he's got great control of his pitches and himself. he never gets down after a bad inning or at bat. 

and now tomorrow night, i get to go see all of the projects on display that he's worked on all year in his "gifted and talented" class. i'm really looking forward to seeing all of his schoolwork that he's kept so secret from us, lol.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Buckytom;Youth are often awarded for their scholastic achievements, but The American Legion believes they should also be praised when they demonstrate strong qualities of character and good citizenship. That's why, since 1926, the Legion has recognized such students with its School Award Medal Program.
In 1921, the Department of Pennsylvania created the School Award Medal Program for the purpose of instilling character and helping perpetuate the ideals of Americanism among youth. The award is given to a boy and a girl in the graduating classes of elementary school, junior and senior high school, and college. Those who receive a medal must exemplify six qualities that define character: courage, honor, leadership, patriotism, scholarship and service.
Candidates for the award are voted upon by a school's faculty and members of the candidates graduating class through a secret ballot casting. The local Legion post involved with the school makes the final selection upon receiving recommendation from students and faculty. Each awardee receives a certificate and a medal with the six qualities listed on the face of the medal, as the back bares the Marine Corps motto, "Semper Fidelis" ("always faithful").


----------



## Addie

That is quite an honor. Congrats to him.


----------



## Kylie1969

Getting our new Winter quilt and lovely white cotton quilt/doona cover today


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson who is 11 won a lot of awards at school today including the American Legion Award. We are so proud of him.



Congrats, fantastic JoAnn


----------



## Cooking Goddess

All the teenagers and young adults I came into contact with while shopping today.  Well, yesterday.  They were all polite, but a couple of them went out of their way (one was even off-shift at the time) and were so very nice I walked out of grocery shopping thinking that there is great hope for the generation coming up today.  You see so many negative stories on the news...even, sometimes, in your own neighborhood.  But today made me feel good about youth.


----------



## Kylie1969

My Steve coming home from work and knowing I have a 3 day weekend with him


----------



## buckytom

JoAnn L. said:


> Buckytom;Youth are often awarded for their scholastic achievements, but The American Legion believes they should also be praised when they demonstrate strong qualities of character and good citizenship. That's why, since 1926, the Legion has recognized such students with its School Award Medal Program.
> In 1921, the Department of Pennsylvania created the School Award Medal Program for the purpose of instilling character and helping perpetuate the ideals of Americanism among youth. The award is given to a boy and a girl in the graduating classes of elementary school, junior and senior high school, and college. Those who receive a medal must exemplify six qualities that define character: courage, honor, leadership, patriotism, scholarship and service.
> Candidates for the award are voted upon by a school's faculty and members of the candidates graduating class through a secret ballot casting. The local Legion post involved with the school makes the final selection upon receiving recommendation from students and faculty. Each awardee receives a certificate and a medal with the six qualities listed on the face of the medal, as the back bares the Marine Corps motto, "Semper Fidelis" ("always faithful").



wow, joann. that's really quite an accomplishment. congrats once again.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Getting our new Winter quilt and lovely white cotton quilt/doona cover today



"doona", is that the same as a Danish/Swedish/Norwegian "dyne"? What we call a duvet in Canada?


----------



## Dawgluver

After an all-day out of town meeting, I'm done with work for the summer!  (leaps around and dances, gracefully knocking over a lamp)


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> "doona", is that the same as a Danish/Swedish/Norwegian "dyne"? What we call a duvet in Canada?



I have actually always called them a quilt, but on all the packaging they are now called Doonas...yes it is what you have on the bed, you put a cover on it and it keeps you so snug and warm 

Yes, it is like your duvet


----------



## MrsLMB

Lightning Bugs .. they are back.  I love those things and always just can't wait for them to show up.  The hummingbirds came back today too.  We have 4 baby robins in the nest on the front porch, the baby cardinals are beginning to hunt on their own, the finches have begun bringing their babies around, the chipmunk came out of hiding yesterday .. it's like a mini zoo around here today !


----------



## buckytom

my boy saw a lightning bug tonight, too, mrs.

just to see how, in the middle of discussions of so many other things going on in his life (baseball, school, etc.) as we arrived home, he stopped and stooped to see it flash again like it was the only thing in the world at that moment that was important. 

that made me smile.


----------



## Kylie1969

The rain


----------



## buckytom

my boy and i went to see a game of our old team from last year (6, 7, and 8 year olds) and i was suprised at how many hugs, kisses, and heartfelt handshakes we got from all of the parents whise kids were still on the team. it was nice to see my old coach run his team as well. he's such a great guy, donating so much time to the littlest of baseball players, ensuring they have a lifetime love of the game right from the start. so many coaches as well as parents could learn a lesson or two from him.

i was blessed to gave him as my boy's first coach, and my first head coach and mentor.

i can't wait until their end of the season party. i'm going to offer to cook a few things for it, probably sausages and meatballs, and (my dreaded) _braised_ pulled pork.


----------



## Katie H

This.

Back in January I bought a pretty miniature rose at Kroger.  It was an impulse purchase but it was a bright spot in a dreary, wintry day.  At any rate, I took care of it, on a table inside near the front doors, and brought it outside when I figured it would survive, put it in a bigger pot and let have lots and lots of nice sunshine.

Well, it's done more than survive.  It is thriving.  I pruned it back a bit to tidy it up and, just for the heck of it, jammed one of the cuttings back into the pot.  The cutting has taken root and is now producing new foliage.  Looks like I'll have two roses.

In any case, the rose is blooming today, with another bloom right behind ready to show off.  Isn't it a sweet thing?


----------



## Addie

I love roses. When I lived in Malden, I bought a rose bush and planted it. It was the kind that grows along fences. I went by the house last year and the whole fence is now covered with roses.


----------



## Dawgluver

So pretty, Katie.  And those mini roses are hardy little things.  I've got them all over, planted directly in the ground, and they do really well in our (rather harsh) climate.  They're not grafted and are tougher and less finicky than the hybrid teas.


----------



## vitauta

Katie H said:


> This.
> 
> Back in January I bought a pretty miniature rose at Kroger. It was an impulse purchase but it was a bright spot in a dreary, wintry day. At any rate, I took care of it, on a table inside near the front doors, and brought it outside when I figured it would survive, put it in a bigger pot and let have lots and lots of nice sunshine.
> 
> Well, it's done more than survive. It is thriving. I pruned it back a bit to tidy it up and, just for the heck of it, jammed one of the cuttings back into the pot. The cutting has taken root and is now producing new foliage. Looks like I'll have two roses.
> 
> In any case, the rose is blooming today, with another bloom right behind ready to show off. Isn't it a sweet thing?


 

so pretty, and I adore the color.  yes, it is a sweet thing, katie.  you are a sweet thing, katie....


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful rose, Katie!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Got an e-mail from my sister last night, she was finally calming down after a rather frantic day.  A customer hit the floor, wasn't breathing and had no pulse, Sis says she doesn't remember getting down the ladder, but suddenly she was doing hands only CPR.  The guy is fin and in the hospital, a couple of broken ribs.  Sounds like with the broken ribs she was doing it right!  I'm very proud of her!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Back in January I bought a pretty miniature rose at Kroger.....In any case, the rose is blooming today, with another bloom right behind ready to show off.  Isn't it a sweet thing?



Katie, that is so pretty!  Never thought that I could put them outside though.  Hm, learn sumthin' new every day! 





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got an e-mail from my sister last night, she was finally calming down after a rather frantic day.  A customer hit the floor, wasn't breathing and had no pulse, Sis says she doesn't remember getting down the ladder, but suddenly she was doing hands only CPR.  The guy is fin and in the hospital, a couple of broken ribs.  Sounds like with the broken ribs she was doing it right!  I'm very proud of her!



If you break the person's rib you did it _right_?   Considering the alternative, though, it's a small pain to put up with.  That's really neat that your sis reacted so quickly.  Guess helping people runs in the family.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Got an e-mail from my sister last night, she was finally calming down after a rather frantic day. A customer hit the floor, wasn't breathing and had no pulse, Sis says she doesn't remember getting down the ladder, but suddenly she was doing hands only CPR. The guy is fin and in the hospital, a couple of broken ribs. Sounds like with the *broken ribs* she was doing it right! I'm very proud of her!


 
One of the side effects of properly administering CPR.

Many years ago I heard of a patient suing the private citizen that administered CPR because his ribs were broken. Geesh!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Katie, that is so pretty! Never thought that I could put them outside though. Hm, learn sumthin' new every day!
> 
> If you break the person's rib you did it _right_?  Considering the alternative, though, it's a small pain to put up with. That's really neat that your sis reacted so quickly. Guess helping people runs in the family.


 
If you think about it, the heart is located behind the ribs. One of the jobs of the ribs is to protect your major organs like the lungs and heart. You HAVE to apply strong pressure through the ribs in order to put pressure on the heart. My youngest during his paramedic days has broken a lot of ribs. He told me that more than often he has had to give that intial punch to the chest more than once until he heard that crack of the ribs. When a family member is standing near, they are often horrified.

BTW do any of you know how to do CPR properly? In Seattle, they hold regular CPR classes in the firehouses. It is a walk-in program. Seattle has been voted the best place to have a heart attack. More than half of the population have taken the classes and are certified to apply CPR.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ... Sounds like with the broken ribs she was doing it right!  I'm very proud of her!




This explains why my ribs hurt so much when I woke up from my HA.  I was alternatively told it was the CPR or the AED that caused it.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> This explains why my ribs hurt so much when I woke up from my HA. I was alternatively told it was the CPR or the AED that caused it.


 
Andy, when I see CPR given on TV shows, I have to laugh. You need to be doing it a heck of a lot faster. Fast enough that you can get out of breath while doing the pushes. You have to do them hard and fast enough to reach the heart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You do the compressions to the beat in the Bee Gees song "Stayin' Alive" and on an adult you have to move that rib cage at least by two inches to get at the heart.

Hands Only CPR

Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive [Version 1] (Video) - YouTube


----------



## buckytom

i've performed cpr twice as a lifeguard (both successfull) and once after a lady went into arrest after leaving church (although an equal danger was that she face planted on the steps while cutting out early and tore her nose from her face and was bleeding profusely. thankfully, emt's showed up in just minutes), i never broke a rib.

ok, so every case is different, and some are worse than others, but everything i've been taught is broken ribs are fairly normal because of how aggressive (adrenaline) the rescuer feels while trying to save a life, and while it's fairly common, it's not the correct or expected thing to do.
pf, you may have incorrectly stated the case.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You do the compressions to the beat in the Bee Gees song "Stayin' Alive" and on an adult you have *to move that rib cage at least by two inches to get at the heart.*
> 
> Hands Only CPR
> 
> Bee Gees - Stayin' Alive [Version 1] (Video) - YouTube


 
Now you understand why your ribs hurt Andy. And you know why the ribs break. For small children and babies there is a different procedure.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Also depends on the age of the person, you can't expect ribs to stay intact in little old folks whose bones are brittle.

And I would never tell my sister that she should not have broken ribs...30% of people who receive CPR end up with broken ribs from professionals who have been trained and do CPR at least weekly.  

CPR is not done on someone who is alive...that person is dead...what you are doing, even if there is hand misplacement, is better than DEAD.  Anything you can do is better than doing nothing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> ....she face planted on the steps while cutting out early and tore her nose from her face and was bleeding profusely. thankfully, emt's showed up in just minutes)...



Hmm, cut out early?  Guardian angel must have tripped her.

PF, makes perfect sense that a rib might crack but because I've never given/gotten CPR it never occurred to me.  Oh, and thanks for posting the video.  Didn't even have to watch it and I've got the song firmly planted as an earworm.    Uh-oh, hope it doesn't keep me awake tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic

I smile every time my cell phone rings  My new default ringtone is "Hey Soul Sista" by Train. So when someone calls, it goes "Hey-ay! Hey-ay-ay-ay-ay! Hey-ay-ay-ay-ay!" hee hee!
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=bxAUJt4VILg&desktop_uri=/watch?v=bxAUJt4VILg


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I smile every time my cell phone rings  My new default ringtone is "Hey Soul Sista" by Train. So when someone calls, it goes "Hey-ay! Hey-ay-ay-ay-ay! Hey-ay-ay-ay-ay!" hee hee!
> YouTube



LOL!!!

One of the nurses had her ringtone Queens, "Another One Bites The Dust"  I was with her the night her Mother died (battling pervasive spinal cancer).  While we were talking about particulars, her phone rang...she looked at it and said, "I guess I should change that..."


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> One of the nurses had her ringtone Queens, "Another One Bites The Dust"  I was with her the night her Mother died (battling pervasive spinal cancer).  While we were talking about particulars, her phone rang...she looked at it and said, "I guess I should change that..."



  Morbidly funny, only a geriatric nurse could get away with that!  Sad about her mother.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hmm, cut out early?  Guardian angel must have tripped her.
> 
> PF, makes perfect sense that a rib might crack but because I've never given/gotten CPR it never occurred to me.  Oh, and thanks for posting the video.  Didn't even have to watch it and I've got the song firmly planted as an earworm.    Uh-oh, hope it doesn't keep me awake tonight.



That's why the AHA suggests that song, most people who are likely to do Hands Only CPR are of an age to remember it.

Now we need to find a song the next generation will remember...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's why the AHA suggests that song, most people who are likely to do Hands Only CPR are of an age to remember it.
> 
> Now we need to find a song the next generation will remember...



"Another One Bites the Dust"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Morbidly funny, only a geriatric nurse could get away with that!  Sad about her mother.



Nurses, especially night shift nurses are horribly morbid.  It's that old you have to laugh or cry.  My co-worker made sure her Mother was on my unit so I could direct her end-of-life care.  

It's not the first time I have been requested as the primary for someone's parent at end-of-life, some doctors have even asked that I care for their patients.  Even though I no longer work the floor, I am still the Lead Nurse in charge of our "Hospice" program.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nurses, especially night shift nurses are horribly morbid.  It's that old you have to laugh or cry.  My co-worker made sure her Mother was on my unit so I could direct her end-of-life care.
> 
> It's not the first time I have been requested as the primary for someone's parent at end-of-life, some doctors have even asked that I care for their patients.  Even though I no longer work the floor, I am still the Lead Nurse in charge of our "Hospice" program.



Thankfully, we have nurses like you around, PF.  I couldn't do what you do.


----------



## LPBeier

The look on my ex-cleaning lady's face when she saw her volcano birthday cake.  She was so surprised because she left the design totally to me for a luau party.  She told me I am making her cakes for as long as she has birthdays!

Even though it hurts to smile, that is going to be a big one that will stay on my face for hours or even days.  I will be posting pictures soon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well done LB!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> "Another One Bites the Dust"?



 NO!  "Stayin' Alive"! 

I suppose if you aren't competent in CPR though...


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> NO!  "Stayin' Alive"!
> 
> I suppose if you aren't competent in CPR though...



  Listen to the rhythms, they're actually quite similar.  I guess it would depend on how optimistic you are!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Listen to the rhythms, they're actually quite similar.  I guess it would depend on how optimistic you are!


----------



## LPBeier

I had a second incredible smile moment today.  TB finally dragged me to the clinic regarding my sinus and jaw pain.  The doctor said that it IS a dental abscess, however, it has been there for a long time and is draining into my blood stream, which is why I feel so sick all over.  I had this same thing happen at 18 in the middle of final exams at university.  I am on antibiotic and we went to pick them up at our grocery store/pharmacy.

TB went to get them and I went to the deli to buy some "soft creamy salads" so I can get some solid food in me.  One of the ladies there usually hates when I come because I want my sandwich meats shaved and she finds it hard work.  But this time was so totally different.  When I explained why I needed soft food, she kept giving me little samples to try and when TB came up with the prescription she ran to the back and got me a glass of water so I could take one right away.  Then she told TB to take me home right away and make me get some rest!  Made my whole week!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sorry you are feeling so bad LP.  Take all your meds and get some rest.


----------



## Kylie1969

Having a guy come and remove the orange tree stump and roots tomorrow, that makes me smile


----------



## Kayelle

LB, I'm so glad to hear all of the above!

Well I sure have a big smile on my face right now and couldn't wait to share it.
My younger son (40yrs old) and his wife just emailed and sent me the picture of one of those ultra sound baby pictures. I didn't get it at first and then realized it's my new grand baby at 9 weeks!!  You should see the grin on my face.

I was starting to think I'd never be a Nana again as my older son gave me two grands who are grown now, so it's been a very long time since I've had a fresh new one. 

I must say I'm thinking of their Dad on this Father's Day and hope he knows in heaven he will be a Grandpa again.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> LB, I'm so glad to hear all of the above!
> 
> Well I sure have a big smile on my face right now and couldn't wait to share it.
> My younger son (40yrs old) and his wife just emailed and sent me the picture of one of those ultra sound baby pictures. I didn't get it at first and then realized it's my new grand baby at 9 weeks!!  You should see the grin on my face.
> 
> I was starting to think I'd never be a Nana again as my older son gave me two grands who are grown now, so it's been a very long time since I've had a fresh new one.
> 
> I must say I'm thinking of their Dad on this Father's Day and hope he knows in heaven he will be a Grandpa again.



Wonderful news, Kayelle!  Congrats, soon-to-be new gramma!!


----------



## Andy M.

Great news Kayelle!!!  Congrats to you and the proud parents to be.


----------



## GotGarlic

So happy for you, Kayelle! Congrats!


----------



## Addie

The little tyke isn't even here yet and he/she is bringing smiles to others.


----------



## chopper

GotGarlic said:


> So happy for you, Kayelle! Congrats!



+1. So wonderful!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congrats to you and the happy family Kayelle!

Our kids made me not only smile, but laugh out loud today.  They called for Dads' Day and Himself had the two of them on the speaker so I could hear too.  Dad was telling Goober and Loverly about us having a houseguest last weekend.  Said we picked up this wanderer hiking the AT and brought him home to feed and offer a bed.  Our daughter said "Dad!  You mean Mom's running a brothel!"  at which point her brother says "That's HOSTEL, not brothel!".  We couldn't stop laughing for a while!  Oh! I miss our kids...


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle, that is awesome news!  Congratulations!

CG, thanks a lot for making me laugh, now my mouth is throbbing again - but loved the story! 

Reminds me of one time a salesperson phoned our house and my Mom used to get so mad at them.  This time the guy said "are you the Madam if the house?" Of course I didn't hear that.  All I heard was my Mom saying "No but I'm the head call-girl, will I do?"  And I wonder where I got my dry sense of humour from. 

I had a good smile this weekend.  A very touching email get-well card from one of my favourite people here.  You know who you are and how much you mean to me.


----------



## buckytom

i think i got more happy father's day wishes this year than ever. not only from family, but from last year's team, this year's team, and friends. made me smile big time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Congrats to you and the happy family Kayelle!
> 
> Our kids made me not only smile, but laugh out loud today.  They called for Dads' Day and Himself had the two of them on the speaker so I could hear too.  Dad was telling Goober and Loverly about us having a houseguest last weekend.  Said we picked up this wanderer hiking the AT and brought him home to feed and offer a bed.  Our daughter said "Dad!  You mean Mom's running a brothel!"  at which point her brother says "That's HOSTEL, not brothel!".  We couldn't stop laughing for a while!  Oh! I miss our kids...



ROFL!!!!  Quite the pair of brats...that is meant lovingly....We have our own brats that called...three times.  Shrek was happy.


----------



## Siegal

It's so bad....

My two year old loves matzoh balls so when she wants them she just screams BALLS loud amd repeatedly and I just crack up. I'm so immature


----------



## Dawgluver

Siegal said:


> It's so bad....
> 
> My two year old loves matzoh balls so when she wants them she just screams BALLS loud amd repeatedly and I just crack up. I'm so immature



  What's so immature?


----------



## Addie

Have you ever noticed that most of the posts that have made us smile and even give us a belly laugh at times comes from the kiddies? Art Linkletter had it right. *Kids do say the darndest things*.


----------



## Kylie1969

Starting our weeks holiday


----------



## Aunt Bea

Kylie1969 said:


> Starting our weeks holiday



Are you taking us on another trip?


----------



## Kylie1969

Oh how I wish Bea 

No, this week we are going to be doing a few things closer to home

We are going to the pictures a couple of times, we are heading into the city to visit the Central Market and then we will have lunch in the city too and have a look around the shops, also going out to a restaurant for dinner on my birthday and then dinner the next night at mums and birthday cake etc

So we have a few things lined up


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Oh how I wish Bea
> 
> No, this week we are going to be doing a few things closer to home
> 
> We are going to the pictures a couple of times, we are heading into the city to visit the Central Market and then we will have lunch in the city too and have a look around the shops, also going out to a restaurant for dinner on my birthday and then dinner the next night at mums and birthday cake etc
> 
> So we have a few things lined up



Could you adopt me?  You have a lot of fun!


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww, of course I will Chops 

We like to get out and bit in our holidays as on the weekends and weeknights Steve gets very mentally tired from work and likes to chill out at home, which is understandable


----------



## Katie H

My sweetheart just came in from his usual mid-day roam over the back acreage on the 4-wheeler.  He makes a "round" at least once per day, usually to check on fences, possible downed trees, etc. and to give our goofy dog, Harley, a good run.  She thinks she's getting away with murder when he opens the gate and lets her out into the huge wooded expanse.  She nearly wears her nose off sniffing and searching for "treasures."  When they come back to home base, Harley takes a long cool swim in the 2-acre pond before rocketing back through the gate and heads straight for the food bowl and a nap under the old pear trees near the back of the house.

I often hop on the back of the vehicle and enjoy the adventure.  It's beautiful.  All lush and green.  All manner of trees and wildflowers in amazing abundance.  So...here's my smile.  When Glenn came in a little while ago, he brought me these:  Queen Anne's Lace, orange trumpet flowers, moon flowers, black-eyed Susans, wild yellow daisies, and some other wild plant I recognize but don't know the name.  He wanted to get some of the beautiful purple vetch but it had already gone to seed.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Awww, of course I will Chops
> 
> We like to get out and bit in our holidays as on the weekends and weeknights Steve gets very mentally tired from work and likes to chill out at home, which is understandable


 
Adopt me first. I am willing to do all your ironing. I love to do laundry.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Katie H said:


> My sweetheart just came in from his usual mid-day roam over the back acreage on the 4-wheeler.  He makes a "round" at least once per day, usually to check on fences, possible downed trees, etc. and to give our goofy dog, Harley, a good run.  She thinks she's getting away with murder when he opens the gate and lets her out into the huge wooded expanse.  She nearly wears her nose off sniffing and searching for "treasures."  When they come back to home base, Harley takes a long cool swim in the 2-acre pond before rocketing back through the gate and heads straight for the food bowl and a nap under the old pear trees near the back of the house.
> 
> I often hop on the back of the vehicle and enjoy the adventure.  It's beautiful.  All lush and green.  All manner of trees and wildflowers in amazing abundance.  So...here's my smile.  When Glenn came in a little while ago, he brought me these:  Queen Anne's Lace, orange trumpet flowers, moon flowers, black-eyed Susans, wild yellow daisies, and some other wild plant I recognize but don't know the name.  He wanted to get some of the beautiful purple vetch but it had already gone to seed.



What a beautiful bouquet. He has excellent taste.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Adopt me first. I am willing to do all your ironing. I love to do laundry.



Awww, I will adopt you too Ads...I will make you lots of coffee


----------



## MrsLMB

This weekend is the big annual car show in our town. It's a huge event, cars from all over come here for it.

Our street is part of the cruising loop. So we get to sit in our rocking chairs on our front porch and watch all these wonderful vehicles cruise by all day and way into the night for 3 days .. it's very cool !

Anyway .. this morning during the morning "parade" there came what sounded like the ice cream truck.

Turned out it was the VW club coming down the street. There were 18 VW's of all styles and ages.

Not only were they all in superior condition and super cute, but the lead VW was playing music really loud ...

What were they playing? It's A Small World !!! It was so dang cute and appropriate and you just could not help but smile. 

We thought that was so super special that a little car could make everyone stop and smile.

Of course though, that song is kind of stuck in my head right now  LOL


----------



## taxlady

Gorgeous bouquet Katie.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I had a second incredible smile moment today.  TB finally dragged me to the clinic regarding my sinus and jaw pain.  The doctor said that it IS a dental abscess, however, it has been there for a long time and is draining into my blood stream, which is why I feel so sick all over.  I had this same thing happen at 18 in the middle of final exams at university.  I am on antibiotic and we went to pick them up at our grocery store/pharmacy.
> 
> TB went to get them and I went to the deli to buy some "soft creamy salads" so I can get some solid food in me.  One of the ladies there usually hates when I come because I want my sandwich meats shaved and she finds it hard work.  But this time was so totally different.  When I explained why I needed soft food, she kept giving me little samples to try and when TB came up with the prescription she ran to the back and got me a glass of water so I could take one right away.  Then she told TB to take me home right away and make me get some rest!  Made my whole week!


I'm so glad to hear that you found out what the problem is and are on your way to getting rid of it.

That counter lady sounds awfully sweet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice Bouquet, Katie...


----------



## Kylie1969

Hanging the washing out on the line, in the lovely breeze and sunshine 

It has been so rainy that I have been hanging them in the garage


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Adopt me first. I am willing to do all your ironing. I love to do laundry.



  By all means, adopt her instead. I wouldn't want to do the ironing or laundry. Just the yard work and cooking, and baking, and vacationing, and fun trips, and visits with Mum...............


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:


> My sweetheart just came in from his usual mid-day roam over the back acreage on the 4-wheeler.  He makes a "round" at least once per day, usually to check on fences, possible downed trees, etc. and to give our goofy dog, Harley, a good run.  She thinks she's getting away with murder when he opens the gate and lets her out into the huge wooded expanse.  She nearly wears her nose off sniffing and searching for "treasures."  When they come back to home base, Harley takes a long cool swim in the 2-acre pond before rocketing back through the gate and heads straight for the food bowl and a nap under the old pear trees near the back of the house.
> 
> I often hop on the back of the vehicle and enjoy the adventure.  It's beautiful.  All lush and green.  All manner of trees and wildflowers in amazing abundance.  So...here's my smile.  When Glenn came in a little while ago, he brought me these:  Queen Anne's Lace, orange trumpet flowers, moon flowers, black-eyed Susans, wild yellow daisies, and some other wild plant I recognize but don't know the name.  He wanted to get some of the beautiful purple vetch but it had already gone to seed.



Oh my gosh. Those are beautiful. You are one lucky gal.


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> By all means, adopt her instead. I wouldn't want to do the ironing or laundry. Just the yard work and cooking, and baking, and vacationing, and fun trips, and visits with Mum...............



That is cool Chops...we will all have so much fun


----------



## Addie

chopper said:


> By all means, adopt her instead. I wouldn't want to do the ironing or laundry. Just the yard work and cooking, and baking, and vacationing, and fun trips, and visits with Mum...............


 
 Tsk, tsk. Temper? Are you through stomping your feet?


----------



## chopper

Addie said:


> Tsk, tsk. Temper? Are you through stomping your feet?



Just thought your nose was a little brown with the ironing, etc.   

I did ask first...just sayin...


----------



## Kylie1969

You are both adopted and I couldn't be prouder


----------



## Kylie1969

The last thing that made me smile was spending my birthday with my lovely Steve


----------



## taxlady

w00t! I have power!


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> w00t! I have power!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> w00t! I have power!



Let there be light!  And, of course, internet! 

I've Got The Power! - Bruce Almighty - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay, Taxy!

Got an email from a friend visiting Europe, she said she was at a cafe, and thought she heard me talking fluent French and laughing, she turned around, but it wasn't me!  Would love to be there....  She said I laugh like a French lady.


----------



## bakechef

Those of you who know me will know the answer to this question.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Those of you who know me will know the answer to this question.



Indeed!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

Knowing we are going over to mums tonight for my second birthday dinner, mum always make a lovely meal


----------



## Katie H

I was gone most of the day today running errands in the nearest town of any size.  It was hot, humid and generally yucky.  In other words, a typical summer day for our region.

When I arrived home I noticed Glenn had, with the use of the tractor, mowed the area around the house.  About 5 acres and it had to be pretty hard work and hot, hot, hot.

Then, as I walked in the house and into the kitchen, I saw a vase full of newly-cut Rose of Sharon flowers.  He'd cut them as he mowed the back area.

Now...that made me smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Those of you who know me will know the answer to this question.



Absolutely!  Congratulations.


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:


> I was gone most of the day today running errands in the nearest town of any size.  It was hot, humid and generally yucky.  In other words, a typical summer day for our region.
> 
> When I arrived home I noticed Glenn had, with the use of the tractor, mowed the area around the house.  About 5 acres and it had to be pretty hard work and hot, hot, hot.
> 
> Then, as I walked in the house and into the kitchen, I saw a vase full of newly-cut Rose of Sharon flowers.  He'd cut them as he mowed the back area.
> 
> Now...that made me smile.



I would be smiling too.  How wonderful!


----------



## GotGarlic

We're enjoying a week at the beach with family and I've had a couple of special smiles. One was yesterday when my 8-year-old niece was reading to my 2-year-old third cousin. It was so sweet. Then this morning, little Louie's father made him a house out of sofa cushions and he pretended it was a doghouse and he was a barking puppy. He's so cute. We're having a great time.


----------



## scotty71

My rye bread just out of the oven with  butter on it


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> We're enjoying a week at the beach with family and I've had a couple of special smiles. One was yesterday when my 8-year-old niece was reading to my 2-year-old third cousin. It was so sweet. Then this morning, little Louie's father made him a house out of sofa cushions and he pretended it was a doghouse and he was a barking puppy. He's so cute. We're having a great time.



Sounds fabulous GG!

Nothing like a lovely getaway


----------



## Kylie1969

scotty71 said:


> My rye bread just out of the oven with  butter on it



All I can say is YUM!


----------



## scotty71

Kylie1969 said:


> All I can say is YUM!


 
 Kylie we have tried so many times and finally have a loaf that tastes and feels great


----------



## Kylie1969

The lovely sunny day, my sweet husband and just because I am happy


----------



## tinlizzie

My two 6 year old cats are litter brothers and not always best of friends.  Yesterday as they approached one another each briefly lifted his tail in that kitty greeting, a silent " 'sup? " and continued on their way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

tinlizzie said:


> My two 6 year old cats are litter brothers and not always best of friends.  Yesterday as they approached one another each briefly lifted his tail in that kitty greeting, a silent " 'sup? " and continued on their way.



LOL!  Silly kitties!  Mine are both hiding from the wind tunnel effect.


----------



## LPBeier

tinlizzie said:


> My two 6 year old cats are litter brothers and not always best of friends.  Yesterday as they approached one another each briefly lifted his tail in that kitty greeting, a silent " 'sup? " and continued on their way.



Too funny!  Made me smile too!


----------



## taxlady

tinlizzie said:


> My two 6 year old cats are litter brothers and not always best of friends.  Yesterday as they approached one another each briefly lifted his tail in that kitty greeting, a silent " 'sup? " and continued on their way.


As LP B wrote, that made me smile too.

I just saw a couple of smallish squirrels playing. I think they must be litter mates from this year. They were playing like siblings.


----------



## Andy M.

The tiny 4-year old girl next door, showing me the green beans she just harvested from SO's garden from a plant she started in pre-school this Spring.  I got a long story on how she was going to have her mother cook them for her supper.


----------



## Gravy Queen

Andy Murray winning Wimbleydons!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> The tiny 4-year old girl next door, showing me the green beans she just harvested from SO's garden from a plant she started in pre-school this Spring.  I got a long story on how she was going to have her mother cook them for her supper.



Those are the best stories.  The little guy next door came running up, he was so excited, "I'm 5, I'm 5!!"  I asked him what made that so special and it took him forever to explain that he was now old enough to start school.  His Mom thanks me for listening patiently to him as he wears her out.  He is so serious and so cute.  He calls me Aunt Fi.  I'll have to get Shrek to take a picture of us.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> The tiny 4-year old girl next door, showing me the green beans she just harvested from SO's garden from a plant she started in pre-school this Spring.  I got a long story on how she was going to have her mother cook them for her supper.





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Those are the best stories.  The little guy next door came running up, he was so excited, "I'm 5, I'm 5!!"  I asked him what made that so special and it took him forever to explain that he was now old enough to start school.  His Mom thanks me for listening patiently to him as he wears her out.  He is so serious and so cute.  He calls me Aunt Fi.  I'll have to get Shrek to take a picture of us.



My smile is picturing Andy and Fiona listening intently to the stories and making the tellers feel they were really being heard!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We are not morning people so we've been hitting the churches with Sunday afternoon/evening Mass.  At church this evening the mom in our pew had to leave her husband and three kids in the pew while she passed us with their youngest son, saying "I'm so sorry, excuse me".  As she passed I said "no problem, been there" and smiled.  When our kids were little our son hated sitting still for five minutes, so an hour was FOREVER.  Afterwards, I went up to her and told her my husband said she had carried her son out all wrong.  Before she thought I was chiding her I told her our son would kick on his way out so I had to hold him at arm's length facing away from me to avoid his kicks.  Then I reassured her he was still alive and 32 at the moment, and that she too would survive.  She was so grateful that someone understood!  Yup, when it comes to things your kids can do I survived a lot of "been there, done that" moments.  And cherish every stinkin' one!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> My smile is picturing Andy and Fiona listening intently to the stories and making the tellers feel they were really being heard!


 
The saying is stop and smell the roses. I say, "Stop and listen to the little ones. They have some great stories to tell." 

When Poo was about five he came running in. "Mommy, Mommy, come in here and sit down. You have to hear this" After a command like that how could I not listen. So I went into the LR and sat next to him on the couch while he narrated his tale of watching a "teeny tiny ant" carry something in its mouth. We had about a five minute conversation about that ant. Today, he has a roomful of students listening to him teaching them medicine. 

The secret to listening to children with all your attention is to be able to get down to their level instead of expecting them to talk on yours. Not all adults are able to do that. Too bad. They will miss out on some great talks. And they won't see the world through a child's eyes. Andy and BT are two that come mind that can listen to a child. And now PF. 

I spent many a happy hour with a child at the kitchen table doing homework and talking to me about their world while I made supper or was cleaning up the kitchen. 

When I am out on my scooter, I will often pass a mother and child. The child is fascinated with the scooter. I let them touch it and have even let one or two sit in the seat. (After I shut it off.) I took maybe three minutes out of my day to put a smile on a child's face and made a mother very happy for such a short time.


----------



## LPBeier

I am told I have that ability as well.  Having no children of my own yet long desiring them, I surrounded myself with other people's kids - of all ages.  

I remember when we first started working with our church youth group and managed the sound booth on their youth nights. I was in early one night to set up the song lyrics on the computer and one of the older teens brought up his CD's (hundreds) to choose some background music.  I looked over and said "wow, you have the new Kutless CD".  His eyes widened and his jaw dropped.  "You know Kutless?" I mentioned a few of their songs and we chatted for the next half hour or so on all the different music.  After that, TB and I were just part of the gang, even though we were the same age as everyone's parents. 

Yesterday I saw this same "boy", now a man with a family.  His four-year old came up to me and motioned me to bend down (which I can't), so I sat on a planter ledge and her dad lifted her up beside me.  She wanted to tell me that there was a baby in her Mommy's tummy and that she would be a big sister soon (I knew this but reacted as if it was new news).  I asked her if she wanted a brother or a sister and she looked at me excited and said "I get to choose?".  Oops!


----------



## Addie

It takes a special person to have the patience to listen to a small child search for the right words to tell you a story. And then to act as if it is all new to them, no matter how many times that story has been told. To not laugh at the way a word is mispronounced takes a lot of self control. We have two words in our family that are favorites. Jisdapeared ( I don't know where it went mommy, it jisdapeared.) and mark and blueblacks. We call that "Childrenese" A language all of its own. 

Join and welcome to the club.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson is going to middle school this fall and for days he has been saying he wished school would start now. I asked him why, and I said that he should enjoy his summer, and he said he can't wait to start learning. He reminds me of my oldest son, he couldn't wait to get up in the morning and get to his high school. Boy, they sure don't take after me, I dreaded each day.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson is going to middle school this fall and for days he has been saying he wished school would start now. I asked him why, and I said that he should enjoy his summer, and he said he can't wait to start learning. He reminds me of my oldest son, he couldn't wait to get up in the morning and get to his high school. Boy, they sure don't take after me, I dreaded each day.


 
I am with your grandson. I loved school and thought of it as my refuge after we left the farm and moved to the city. I still love to learn. Spike takes after me. Something will come into his mind and he will go on a search to learn all about it. Sometimes he will be working for days on it. He always wants to know how does it work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson is going to middle school this fall and for days he has been saying he wished school would start now. I asked him why, and I said that he should enjoy his summer, and he said he can't wait to start learning. He reminds me of my oldest son, he couldn't wait to get up in the morning and get to his high school. Boy, they sure don't take after me, I dreaded each day.



That is wonderful, nothing like having half the battle done in his eagerness to go to school.


----------



## GotGarlic

I smiled when DH showed me the progress he has made on our new patio. He's building it himself, about doubling the size of our current one. We're also going to cover the cinder blocks with brick veneer. Here's a pic:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is a beautiful use of brick and rock...


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, PF  He took apart our old brick patio and is re-using those bricks in the new one. I need to collect the pix I've taken of the project and post them.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is a beautiful use of brick and rock...


I agree.


----------



## Kylie1969

GotGarlic said:


> I smiled when DH showed me the progress he has made on our new patio. He's building it himself, about doubling the size of our current one. We're also going to cover the cinder blocks with brick veneer. Here's a pic:
> View attachment 18217



That looks great, well done to GG's hubby


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, PF  He took apart our old brick patio and is re-using those bricks in the new one. I need to collect the pix I've taken of the project and post them.



Very nice work GG.  How is he at building decks?  I need to get someone to build us a basic one off of our sunroom.  With the hot, humid summer we've been having he'd feel right at home!  If you can tag along, the two of us could probably get into trouble while the guys work.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Very nice work GG.  How is he at building decks?  I need to get someone to build us a basic one off of our sunroom.  With the hot, humid summer we've been having he'd feel right at home!  If you can tag along, the two of us could probably get into trouble while the guys work.



He helped his dad build his deck. It came out pretty nice. Your comment made me smile, too.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Very nice work GG. How is he at building decks? I need to get someone to build us a basic one off of our sunroom. With the hot, humid summer we've been having he'd feel right at home! If you can tag along, the two of us could probably get into trouble while the guys work.


 
Why not? They are just down the coast a bit from us. A two day trip. Leave on a Thursday morn and get here about Friday late afternoon.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Why not? They are just down the coast a bit from us. A two day trip. Leave on a Thursday morn and get here about Friday late afternoon.


I was thinking the same thing, but would the trip really take that long? Aren't they in neighbouring states, and not big states?


----------



## MrsLMB

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, PF  He took apart our old brick patio and is re-using those bricks in the new one. I need to collect the pix I've taken of the project and post them.


 

That is absolutely gorgeous GG and I'm so happy to see the recycling going on.  Very nice !!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but would the trip really take that long? Aren't they in neighbouring states, and not big states?



According to Google, it would take about 10 hours to drive from the southeastern corner of Virginia to Boston (I don't know which town CG lives in, so I used that as a placeholder). There are several states in between, including Pennsylvania, which is pretty big. Maybe we could just meet in the middle, in NYC


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> According to Google, it would take about 10 hours to drive from the southeastern corner of Virginia to Boston (I don't know which town CG lives in, so I used that as a placeholder). There are several states in between, including Pennsylvania, which is pretty big. Maybe we could just meet in the middle, in NYC


I thought CG lived in MA. Isn't that what it says under her name? Am I just confused?

Wait is MA Maine or Maryland?


----------



## MrsLMB

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, PF  He took apart our old brick patio and is re-using those bricks in the new one. I need to collect the pix I've taken of the project and post them.


 

That is really really nice GG.  I'm happy to see the re-cycling.  You will be happy with it for a very long time .... super nice !!!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I thought CG lived in MA. Isn't that what it says under her name? Am I just confused?
> 
> Wait is MA Maine or Maryland?



Massachusetts


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Massachusetts


 d'oh!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I was thinking the same thing, but would the trip really take that long? Aren't they in neighbouring states, and not big states?


 
No, one lives here in Mass. and the other in Virginia. Both on the eastern seaboard. Mass. would have to travel to Virginia. I don't know how far down I93 or I95 goes. Will have to look it up.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> No, one lives here in Mass. and the other in Virginia. Both on the eastern seaboard. Mass. would have to travel to Virginia. I don't know how far down I93 or I95 goes. Will have to look it up.


Yeah, GG straightened me out on that. I was thinking that MA meant Maryland.  GG looked it up and Google says it takes about 10 hours.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yeah, GG straightened me out on that. I was thinking that MA meant Maryland.  GG looked it up and Google says it takes about 10 hours.


 
That is a long time to be behind the wheel unless you have two drivers and drive straight through. Then you have to stop for gas, eats, leg stretching, etc.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

For the record, we do live in Massachusetts (MA) not Maine (ME) or Maryland (MD).  However, we are so close to the Connecticut (CT) border that if we're facing north when we sneeze really hard our backsides might go over the border. 

We don't go thru Pennsylvania (PA) unless we're headed to the Blue Ridge side of Virginia (VA) or further down the road to North Carolina (NC).  Anywhere due south of us involves driving thru CT from the "Quiet Corner" to the New York City area  and along the coast is  until you get south of the DC outerbelt.  Because it has taken us over 3 hours to navigate through CT on the worst of days (less that 100 miles) we do allow two days for the drive anywhere south of Richmond, VA.  I'm guessing it's about 525 miles from our home to GGs, which for Himself and I is a piece of cake.  We can make it from home to home (our place to our daughter's in the Akron/Canton area) in 11 to 12 hours, with one nice lupper break, one gas-up, and a few more stops for potty breaks, and that is 625 miles.  We eat a few small things in the car - lots of fruit and veggies, and we split a sandwich once or twice.  Still go thru CT but we can swing up above NYC as we head west and so avoid all the bad NYC bridge traffic.  When driving alone my highest day's total miles was 420, all in OH and PA.  Driving gets SO much easier after you get west of the NY/PA state border or south of DC.  Anywhere north and east of that?  Won't miss it when we move. 

Himself and I are real driving masters.  When we moved from OH to MA our son was also scheduled to go out to Arizona (AZ) to start his 2nd year at ASU.  In just about two weeks time we drove from OH (645 miles) to MA, back to OH (645), on to AZ (1981) and then, exhaustively, back to MA (2573).  5845 miles.  Whew!  Piece of cake though, since Himself hadn't been able to go when our son went out for his freshman year so I drove out with our son and his twin sister...and a cell phone.  Just the two girls on the way back.  Lots of good quality time with my dear daughter.  (A client DEMANDED that Himself handle their software/equipment test, so Himself stayed home and kept company with a friend Jim.  Jim Beam.  Don't think he noticed we were gone that first night  )

OK, enough US geography  and mundane details from my life.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> According to Google, it would take about 10 hours to drive from the southeastern corner of Virginia to Boston...



Mr. Google never actually DROVE that route.   Pretty much all of the traffic from Boston to Fredericksburg is  with a very few small stretches for catching your breath!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> No, one lives here in Mass. and the other in Virginia. Both on the eastern seaboard. Mass. would have to travel to Virginia. I don't know how far down I93 or I95 goes. Will have to look it up.



Um Addie, if GGs DH is going to build our deck wouldn't it be easier for them to come up to MA?  We don't have the van anymore. 

I-95 goes ALL the way...to Miami.


----------



## Somebunny

The last thing that made me smile was this thread, you crack me up CG!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks Somebunny!  It's the frustrated stand-up comic in me.  I just find it easier to do sitting down and anonymous. 

~~~ I'll be here all week, folks!  _Bah-da-bup_


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Mr. Google never actually DROVE that route.   Pretty much all of the traffic from Boston to Fredericksburg is  with a very few small stretches for catching your breath!



Mr. Google suggested going up (or down) the Eastern Shore of Virginia/Maryland/Delaware (aka the Delmarva Peninsula for those not in the know) instead of around DC. It's a much prettier, less stressful drive.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So he did GG, so he did.  Didn't even look at the map, just the mileage, when I wrote my post.  We are usually heading to either Williamsburg or beyond to FL, so I figured we would still take I-95 the entire way.  We did return home from Williamsburg once via the DelMarVa - I had to suck it up to go over the Bridge-Tunnel but actually enjoyed it!  (As a kid my Dad had to hurry off a lift bridge with a less-than-attentive operator.  Tires had to roll into and out of a space about a mile wide to my kid eyes.)  If I went our usual route south it would add about 75 miles for a 600 mile trip.  I like your's and Mr. Google's route better, but he still has never driven I-84 in CT.


----------



## Kylie1969

Talking to mum on the phone, I miss her as she is away with her partner

They are on a driving holiday from Adelaide to Queensland and have been stopping at lots of places on the way, they have been gone for 2 weeks already, one more week to go till they come home


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle's greeting me when I got back from a long trip yesterday.  She ran around in circles, smiling and squealing like a puppy!  Oh, and DH doing the same thing!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle's greeting me when I got back from a long trip yesterday.  She ran around in circles, smiling and squealing like a puppy!  Oh, and DH doing the same thing!


Awwww


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Um Addie, if GGs DH is going to build our deck wouldn't it be easier for them to come up to MA? We don't have the van anymore.
> 
> I-95 goes ALL the way...to Miami.


 
Thanks for the correction. And the education. I am not a driver so have no idea about highways except even numbers run west to east and odd numbers run south to north. I also learned why those little bridges over gullies have names. You are ten miles from the nearest town or city. You have an accident and it is a marker for the first responders to locate you. If whoever calls in an accident says it is near the John Smith Bridge North, they know exactly where to go to. Saves time and possibly a life.


----------



## Addie

Kylie1969 said:


> Talking to mum on the phone, I miss her as she is away with her partner
> 
> They are on a driving holiday from Adelaide to Queensland and have been stopping at lots of places on the way, they have been gone for 2 weeks already, one more week to go till they come home


 
Sounds like your Mum has found herself a keeper. Having someone whose company you enjoy can make for a really memorable vacation. Hang in there. She will be home soon with lots to tell you and pictures.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle's greeting me when I got back from a long trip yesterday.  She ran around in circles, smiling and squealing like a puppy!  *Oh, and DH doing the same thing*!



    Dawg, you crack me up!

My latest smile was listening to my baseball team's manager in his post-game presser.  He was so excited about the team's rookie pitcher's first big league start - and win!  I listened to the game too, and the kid was great.  Hopefully we hang on to him for many successful years.  Unfortunately, once they're wanting a huge contract we tend to send them elsewhere.   BUT it will be fun while it lasts!


----------



## Kylie1969

The rain pouring down


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> Sounds like your Mum has found herself a keeper. Having someone whose company you enjoy can make for a really memorable vacation. Hang in there. She will be home soon with lots to tell you and pictures.



Yes, she sure has Ads, which is wonderful as dad was the love of her life, her one and only love, so I am so pleased that she has found happiness again with Don.

It is actually going to be 13 years this Sunday, July 13 since my dear dad passed away, miss him so much 

I will be phoning mum on Sunday as we always like to have a little chat no matter where we are on that particular day


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cherish these times with your Mom Kylie.  It is time well spent.  Mine has been gone 13 years, Dad 21, and I still miss them every day.  It's a blessing to have wonderful parents that live on in your heart forever.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cherish these times with your Mom Kylie.  It is time well spent.  Mine has been gone 13 years, Dad 21, and I still miss them every day.  It's a blessing to have wonderful parents that live on in your heart forever.



+1.  Miss my parents every day.

My smile:  My blueberries!  My 2 bushes were full up as always this year, but for the first time in 5 years, something other than me hasn't eaten all my blueberries!!!  We picked more than 2 cups, (I usually got about 5 berries in previous years) and get to eat them all!!  There are more ripening.  I did find a Japanese beetle, and I squished it by hand.  They are hard to squish, and I have a slight injury from it, but I have blueberries!!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> +1.  Miss my parents every day.
> 
> My smile:  My blueberries!  My 2 bushes were full up as always this year, but for the first time in 5 years, something other than me hasn't eaten all my blueberries!!!  We picked more than 2 cups, (I usually got about 5 berries in previous years) and get to eat them all!!  There are more ripening.  I did find a Japanese beetle, and I squished it by hand.  They are hard to squish, and I have a slight injury from it, but I have blueberries!!


Yay blueberries! Ick, squishing beetle.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yay blueberries! Ick, squishing beetle.



What else could I do?  It was eating my blueberry!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> What else could I do?  It was eating my blueberry!


Well, I would have squished it too, but still ick.


----------



## chopper

Dawgluver said:


> +1.  Miss my parents every day.
> 
> My smile:  My blueberries!  My 2 bushes were full up as always this year, but for the first time in 5 years, something other than me hasn't eaten all my blueberries!!!  We picked more than 2 cups, (I usually got about 5 berries in previous years) and get to eat them all!!  There are more ripening.  I did find a Japanese beetle, and I squished it by hand.  They are hard to squish, and I have a slight injury from it, but I have blueberries!!



Mmmmmm blueberries!  My favorite food in the whole world!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Mmmmmm blueberries!  My favorite food in the whole world!


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cherish these times with your Mom Kylie.  It is time well spent.  Mine has been gone 13 years, Dad 21, and I still miss them every day.  It's a blessing to have wonderful parents that live on in your heart forever.



Yes, I always treasure the time I have with mum, I try to see her as much as I can and it is great that we live very close to mum (I made sure of it) 

We only live about a 10 minute drive away from each other, which is great


----------



## vitauta

every time i start to long for the days i had blueberry bushes growing in my  yard, my thoughts turn to the horrific itching around my waist and ankles from CHIGGER bites that ruined my pleasures of picking, if not eating and enjoying my blueberries. today, bluies are an expensive, but undeniable itch i scratch frequently with great pleasure, no guilt attached....


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, I always treasure the time I have with mum, I try to see her as much as I can and it is great that we live very close to mum (I made sure of it)
> 
> We only live about a 10 minute drive away from each other, which is great



So glad you are close together.  When I moved far away from home at 18 I never realized it would be forever or the impact it would have on us all.  Good things and bad things come from all choices we make in life.  Enjoy Mum, and give her a hug from me when she gets home (just for raising such a nice daughter).


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww thank you so much Chops (big hug to you)

I will do that


----------



## taxlady

New central, ductless air conditioning gets installed on Friday morning. w00t!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay taxy!  Did you see the same weather map I did tonight?  There is this ginormous heat boomerang and runs from over by LP and Somebunny, swings thru the southern U.S., then runs up the east coast and clear into Canada way north of you!  Looks like your AC is arriving just at the right time.  Enjoy!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to the store this  morning and got a loaf of French Baguetti bread and a bottle of Extra Virgin Olive Dipping Oil With Garlic And Herbs. Yum!!!


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Went to the store this morning and got a loaf of French Baguetti bread and a bottle of Extra Virgin Olive Dipping Oil With Garlic And Herbs. Yum!!!


 
We sprinkle freshly grated Parmasean cheese over the oil. Most of the Italian restaurants in our city serve it as an appetizer to pick on until your meal comes. No charge. A big bowl of flavored croutons and a long dish every one can reach, filled with the flavored oil. The cheese is on the table along with the S&P. Now you have me wanting some. Well, I know what I am having for lunch.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> We sprinkle freshly grated Parmasean cheese over the oil. Most of the Italian restaurants in our city serve it as an appetizer to pick on until your meal comes. No charge. A big bowl of flavored croutons and a long dish every one can reach, filled with the flavored oil. The cheese is on the table along with the S&P. Now you have me wanting some. Well, I know what I am having for lunch.


Around here, it's EVOO with a bit of balsamic vinegar on top and swirled into floating droplets.


----------



## Kylie1969

A phone call from mum today 

They are heading home soon, will arrive home on Sunday


----------



## taxlady

I'm smiling. The new AC is installed and after less than 20 minutes we could feel the difference. I expect it to take many hours to get the whole house nice and cool.

The new compressor:







and the inside fan unit:


----------



## Kylie1969

We had one of them installed in our home about 3 years ago, they are brilliant the split systems


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> We had one of them installed in our home about 3 years ago, they are brilliant the split systems


I'm enjoying it so far.


----------



## Kylie1969

It looks the same size as ours...is yours a 7kw?


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> It looks the same size as ours...is yours a 7kw?


I have no idea what it is in kW. It's 18,000 BTU.

Just looked it up. Your 7 kW is 23884.994 BTU. Our 18,000 BTU is 5.2752786959 kW.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Quite fancy!!!  Wish I could get something like that, but I am sure the landlord would have a fit.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Quite fancy!!!  Wish I could get something like that, but I am sure the landlord would have a fit.


Well, they would have to drill a hole in your wall. But, the landlord should be grateful if you were willing to pay to have that installed. Could charge the next tenant extra. I know that if I was the landlord (and I have been a landlord), I would be delighted to have my tenants install ductless AC.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Well, they would have to drill a hole in your wall. But, the landlord should be grateful if you were willing to pay to have that installed. Could charge the next tenant extra. I know that if I was the landlord (and I have been a landlord), I would be delighted to have my tenants install ductless AC.



Oh no...I would take it with me.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> I have no idea what it is in kW. It's 18,000 BTU.
> 
> Just looked it up. Your 7 kW is 23884.994 BTU. Our 18,000 BTU is 5.2752786959 kW.



So yours must be a 5kw I am guessing 

It is good as you get the size to suit the size of the room...the area we have ours in is very open plan, so a big area so we needed the bigger size


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> So yours must be a 5kw I am guessing
> 
> It is good as you get the size to suit the size of the room...the area we have ours in is very open plan, so a big area so we needed the bigger size


It seems to be plenty for the size of our house. The guy who came and gave us the price didn't think we needed more than 12,000 BTU, but I would rather have a bit more than we need than not enough.


----------



## Kathleen

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh no...I would take it with me.




That is why they make clever wall covers.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> It seems to be plenty for the size of our house. The guy who came and gave us the price didn't think we needed more than 12,000 BTU, but I would rather have a bit more than we need than not enough.



Yes, a little bit more is always the way to go 

We also have ducted evaporative cooling that is throughout the whole house, but we got a refrigerated split system for the muggy days in Summer when the evaporative just doesnt cut it as it is too humid


----------



## bakechef

taxlady said:


> I'm smiling. The new AC is installed and after less than 20 minutes we could feel the difference. I expect it to take many hours to get the whole house nice and cool.
> 
> The new compressor:
> 
> and the inside fan unit:



My neighbors had a split system installed last year to supplement their central a/c, their upstairs is difficult to cool with the central system.  Before buying here I rented that same design in another part of the development and the upstairs was always too warm.  Their upstairs has cathedral ceilings with no attic as a buffer like we do, and we get direct afternoon sun.


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Yes, a little bit more is always the way to go
> 
> We also have ducted evaporative cooling that is throughout the whole house, but we got a refrigerated split system for the muggy days in Summer when the evaporative just doesnt cut it as it is too humid


Evaporative would be kinda useless here. It is almost always humid (well, it is on an island). If we get a summer day without humidity, it's almost always comfortable with no AC, just windows open.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm just going to get another small AC unit for the bedroom...then we can turn the one off in the living room at night.  It's just not strong enough to cool both rooms and I am melting at night.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm just going to get another small AC unit for the bedroom...then we can turn the one off in the living room at night.  It's just not strong enough to cool both rooms and I am melting at night.


We had window units in all three rooms on the top floor. We could usually manage to cool the whole house with that, until one of them died. I wanted my windows back. I was tired of replacing window units.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> We had window units in all three rooms on the top floor. We could usually manage to cool the whole house with that, until one of them died. I wanted my windows back. I was tired of replacing window units.



We've had the one unit for 7 years...it's still going strong.  Since my windows look out on concrete and asphalt, I don't need them back.  I have most of them covered with black contact paper from when I was still working nights.


----------



## Kylie1969

bakechef said:


> My neighbors had a split system installed last year to supplement their central a/c, their upstairs is difficult to cool with the central system.  Before buying here I rented that same design in another part of the development and the upstairs was always too warm.  Their upstairs has cathedral ceilings with no attic as a buffer like we do, and we get direct afternoon sun.



Yes, we have the 2 styles of air conditioning, it is always good to have 2 options if you need it


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Evaporative would be kinda useless here. It is almost always humid (well, it is on an island). If we get a summer day without humidity, it's almost always comfortable with no AC, just windows open.



Yes, it certainly would be if you have a lot of humid days!

It makes the house so much worse, cant stand muggy days


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm just going to get another small AC unit for the bedroom...then we can turn the one off in the living room at night.  It's just not strong enough to cool both rooms and I am melting at night.



Nothing worse than trying to sleep in too hot of a room.  Our first apartment had an AC in only the living room.  The bedroom was blazing hot, so that summer we moved the mattress from the bedroom to the living room floor floor.  One day when I got home from work Himself called to ask if it was OK for a co-worker friend to stop by.  I said "sure, tell him I'll set the bed in his honor".  Poor guy was really puzzled until he showed up.


----------



## Kylie1969

The rain and hail is the last thing that made me smile...love it


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> My neighbors had a split system installed last year to supplement their central a/c, their upstairs is difficult to cool with the central system. Before buying here I rented that same design in another part of the development and the upstairs was always too warm. Their upstairs has *cathedral ceilings* with no attic as a buffer like we do, and we get direct afternoon sun.


 
My girlfriend's husband had just finished building their new house. They found out that first year, cathedral ceilings, too high to cool in the summer and too expensive to heat in the winter. Also too difficult to clean out spider webs. No way to clean that window right under the peak. They put the house on the market before they had even been in the house for a full year. He immediately bought a new piece of land and started their second new home. This time regular height for the ceilings. Fortunately they are no longer the height of fashion.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Reminds me, I need to clean the cat's window...

Shrek has made me smile...walking around in an orange shirt with turquoise shorts...looks like a giant Dolphins fan...it's funny because he is a die hard Steelers fan.


----------



## bakechef

Got an RSVP back from my best friend's mother, and they are making the trek from upstate NY to our wedding in Maine.  They are older and I never thought that they would make the trip and I surely wouldn't have expected them to.

I'm truly humbled by how many people are going out of their way to be there for us.  So far, people from NC, SC, NY, PA, MA and lots of people in Maine.


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Got an RSVP back from my best friend's mother, and they are making the trek from upstate NY to our wedding in Maine.  They are older and I never thought that they would make the trip and I surely wouldn't have expected them to.
> 
> I'm truly humbled by how many people are going out of their way to be there for us.  So far, people from NC, SC, NY, PA, MA and lots of people in Maine.




It just shows how important you and your partner are to them.


----------



## Kylie1969

bakechef said:


> Got an RSVP back from my best friend's mother, and they are making the trek from upstate NY to our wedding in Maine.  They are older and I never thought that they would make the trip and I surely wouldn't have expected them to.
> 
> I'm truly humbled by how many people are going out of their way to be there for us.  So far, people from NC, SC, NY, PA, MA and lots of people in Maine.



That is wonderful


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> It just shows how important you and your partner are to them.


Yup, I agree with Andy.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Yup, I agree with Andy.



Awww

+1


----------



## bakechef

Andy M. said:


> It just shows how important you and your partner are to them.



I guess so!  We've come a long way from wondering who was safe to tell of our relationship and seeing so many people go out of their way to support you!


----------



## Kylie1969

The sun, is the last thing that made me smile...have not seen it for awhile...oh and also finishing a load of ironing


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> Got an RSVP back from my best friend's mother, and they are making the trek from upstate NY to our wedding in Maine. They are older and I never thought that they would make the trip and I surely wouldn't have expected them to.
> 
> I'm truly humbled by how many people are going out of their way to be there for us. So far, people from NC, SC, NY, PA, MA and lots of people in Maine.


 
Your wedding is turning out to be the social event of the season.


----------



## Addie

Spike brought me a nice large order of fried clams tonight. Along with plenty of tarter sauce. My tummy is still full. But it was worth every bite. There was one really big one that when I took a bite, I immediately tasted the iodine and couldn't eat it. I quit eating deep sea scallops for that reason. The bigger the scallop, the more iodine.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> Got an RSVP back from my best friend's mother, and they are making the trek from upstate NY to our wedding in Maine.  They are older and I never thought that they would make the trip and I surely wouldn't have expected them to.
> 
> I'm truly humbled by how many people are going out of their way to be there for us.  So far, people from NC, SC, NY, PA, MA and lots of people in Maine.



That's cuz lots of people love and care for you guys.   Besides, if the wedding is IN Maine those danged Mainers had better show up!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> My girlfriend's husband had just finished building their new house. They found out that first year, cathedral ceilings, too high to cool in the summer and too expensive to heat in the winter. Also too difficult to clean out spider webs. No way to clean that window right under the peak. They put the house on the market before they had even been in the house for a full year. He immediately bought a new piece of land and started their second new home. This time regular height for the ceilings. Fortunately they are no longer the height of fashion.



No offense, but I wonder if their ventilation in the house was set up right?  Our last home had two full cathedral ceilings and the back of the house was a half-vault full across from side to side, 8 feet at the back wall rising up to the second floor where the hallway overlooked the back half of the family room and the dinette.






We never had cobwebs because I would dust where the ceiling and wall met, and the ceiling peak, with my handy extendable Webster duster.  Twice a year I would get up on our 5' stepladder and clean the half-round window...and then have to pull the cat off the window sill before I could fold up the ladder .  Our bathroom had a plant ledge running along both sides of the room and I kept live plants up there for years, stepping up and down a stepstool to water and groom them and never felt like it was trouble.  And our heating for that 2527 square foot house was barely more than what we had paid for our just-under 1700 house before it.  Can't talk about the cooling because the first house didn't have it; the pictured house had a heat pump.  I LOVED that last home and would trade it even up for this shoebox with 7 1/2 foot ceiling we have now, all 2000 square feet of it.

Just thinking of our last house and our dear neighbors makes me smile wide.  And the waterlily pond Himself and our daughter dug and set up for me in front of our garage, along the walkway to the front door.  Loved that pond...since I couldn't hear the frogs singing all night from OUR bedroom.   Our neighbor said to let her know when we're ready to move back and they'll work on the woman who owns our old house to get her to sell back to us.


----------



## Kylie1969

Mum being home from her holidays


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad to hear that Kylie!  Hope she and her companion took lots of pictures for you to look over!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks so much CG


----------



## grumblebee

Just watched a couple episodes from the new season of "An Idiot Abroad." Laughed my arse off.  Karl Pilkington is HILARIOUS! HAHAHAH.

Here is a clip from the first season: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGTIs9fvkUA


----------



## PrincessFiona60

grumblebee said:


> Just watched a couple episodes from the new season of "An Idiot Abroad." Laughed my arse off.  Karl Pilkington is HILARIOUS! HAHAHAH.
> 
> Here is a clip from the first season: An Idiot Abroad: China - Chinese delicacy - YouTube



  Laughing so hard I can't breathe..."what if she sees a spider in the bath?"


----------



## grumblebee

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Laughing so hard I can't breathe..."what if she sees a spider in the bath?"



Watch the whole episode. You'll die! All the Idiot Abroad episodes are hilarious. 

Linkage to part 1 of episode 1 from the first season: An Idiot Abroad S01E01 Part1 - YouTube 

Part 2: 
An Idiot Abroad S01E01 Part 2 - YouTube

Part 3: 
An Idiot Abroad S01E01 Part 3 - YouTube


----------



## Dawgluver

grumblebee said:


> Watch the whole episode. You'll die! All the Idiot Abroad episodes are hilarious.
> 
> Linkage to part 1 of episode 1 from the first season: An Idiot Abroad S01E01 Part1 - YouTube
> 
> Part 2:
> An Idiot Abroad S01E01 Part 2 - YouTube
> 
> Part 3:
> An Idiot Abroad S01E01 Part 3 - YouTube



Gah!  Too funny!  

Thanks for the links, GB!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, thanks...I knew I should have been watching it all along.  It's not like we don't watch BBC America.


----------



## Kylie1969

They are very funny


----------



## bakechef

grumblebee said:


> Just watched a couple episodes from the new season of "An Idiot Abroad." Laughed my arse off.  Karl Pilkington is HILARIOUS! HAHAHAH.
> 
> Here is a clip from the first season: An Idiot Abroad: China - Chinese delicacy - YouTube



Poor Carl, he's not impressed by anything.  Some of the places that he's been sent and he doesn't "get" what the big deal is. 

I've watched most of the series so far


----------



## Zhizara

I watched one episode and laughed so much that I made a point of watching another.  That's when I realized that Carl was just a whiner.  It just wasn't funny any more.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just a silly little thing, but I found my favorite Bear Claw ice cream flavor while grocery shopping.  It's the store's house brand, but from the spoonful I tried as my appetizer I must admit it's yummy.  Dangerously yummy.  I'll have to be a good girl and empty off the recumbent bike in the basement and get to work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just a silly little thing, but I found my favorite Bear Claw ice cream flavor while grocery shopping.  It's the store's house brand, but from the spoonful I tried as my appetizer I must admit it's yummy.  Dangerously yummy.  I'll have to be a good girl and empty off the recumbent bike in the basement and get to work.




I love the recumbent bike, makes it so much easier to eat the ice cream...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love the recumbent bike, makes it so much easier to eat the ice cream...



 Haven't tried it.   I think you've given me an idea.   I'll get back to ya......................


----------



## Kylie1969

Knowing we are getting a few things done around the house this Friday...we have a handyman coming over to do a bit of re paving down the side of our house and also to fix our side gate...things we have been meaning to have done for some time now, just never get around to it...so this has made me smile


----------



## Kylie1969

My husband, I couldn't ask for a more loving, caring husband than my Steve


----------



## chopper

My grandson's laugh!  A real deep belly laugh!  Too cute!


----------



## GotGarlic

Kylie1969 said:


> My husband, I couldn't ask for a more loving, caring husband than my Steve



Well, you could ask for my Dan, but you can't have him! 

Typing that made me smile


----------



## Addie

PF's post about the stagecoach bringing her fresh vittles.


----------



## chopper

GotGarlic said:


> Well, you could ask for my Dan, but you can't have him!
> 
> Typing that made me smile



Reading it made me smile.


----------



## Kylie1969

Getting all the washing and ironing done


----------



## Dawgluver

Gave a friend a jar of pickled green beans to take home, she'd never heard of them, and a glass of watermelon limeade, she loved it, also had never heard of it.  

She was really excited!


----------



## grumblebee

Dawgluver said:


> Gave a friend a jar of pickled green beans to take home, she'd never heard of them, and a glass of watermelon limeade, she loved it, also had never heard of it.
> 
> She was really excited!



It is always fun to give people new things to try...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the relief on a family's faces watching a line of trucks with horse trailers show up to help them evacuate their cows and horses.  We even had chicken crates and crates for their daughter's bunnies.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching the relief on a family's faces watching a line of trucks with horse trailers show up to help them evacuate their cows and horses.  We even had chicken crates and crates for their daughter's bunnies.


Cool!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching the relief on a family's faces watching a line of trucks with horse trailers show up to help them evacuate their cows and horses.  We even had chicken crates and crates for their daughter's bunnies.



Awesome!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Cool!



I even brought along a stack of pillow cases for cats and small dogs.  Not the best way to transport them, but better than the alternative.  I had the Subaru filled with chicken, bunnies and really po'd cats. Also had an empty front passenger seat that held one family's picture albums and journals, along with their livestock registries and business accounts.  Basically their entire lives on paper.  I made 4 trips total, luckily the fairgrounds are about a block away from me.  I'm definitely out of shape for pushing cows into trailers.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I even brought along a stack of pillow cases for cats and small dogs.  Not the best way to transport them, but better than the alternative.  I had the Subaru filled with chicken, bunnies and really po'd cats. Also had an empty front passenger seat that held one family's picture albums and journals, along with their livestock registries and business accounts.  Basically their entire lives on paper.  I made 4 trips total, luckily the fairgrounds are about a block away from me.  I'm definitely out of shape for pushing cows into trailers.



Whew!  I'm exhausted just reading your post.  Bless you, PF!  What a wonderful service you provided.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching the relief on a family's faces watching a line of trucks with horse trailers show up to help them evacuate their cows and horses.  We even had chicken crates and crates for their daughter's bunnies.



I hope you do realize you and those like you are true angels of mercy.  There has to be few things in this world worse than leaving a home with few possessions, hoping against hope that things are little changed when they return, save the smell of smoke.  You and yours offer a little piece of mind when people in distress need someone to lean on.  And don't you blush - you and others like you totally deserve it!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching the relief on a family's faces watching a line of trucks with horse trailers show up to help them evacuate their cows and horses. We even had chicken crates and crates for their daughter's bunnies.


 
There is goodness in left in our world. In spite of what we read and hear.

And some for them  Everyone needs an angel watching over them. Even if they come in the guise of a caring neighbor.


----------



## Addie

The news I got yesterday from my SIL. My daughter's tumor has even shrunk more. Hope on the horizon. Will have a definitive answer in October.


----------



## taxlady

I have a friend who is a cardiologist. She has taken early retirement because her Parkinson's has gotten worse. I love this photo of her as the poster girl for the adapted program of boxing for patients with Parkinson's disease:


----------



## Addie

TL, I have a very dear friend who used to live in this building. Unfortunately, he too has Parkinson's and took one too many falls. He no longer can live on his own and is now living in a 'round the clock care facility. I tried to call him last week and he is losing his speech. The saddest and most hideous thing about this disease like so many others is that the patient knows what the ultimate end is. I wish he lived closer. I would be able to visit him.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> TL, I have a very dear friend who used to live in this building. Unfortunately, he too has Parkinson's and took one too many falls. He no longer can live on his own and is now living in a 'round the clock care facility. I tried to call him last week and he is losing his speech. The saddest and most hideous thing about this disease like so many others is that the patient knows what the ultimate end is. I wish he lived closer. I would be able to visit him.


Yeah, it is sad that she knows where it leads. She *is an M.D.* But that's what I love about this photo. She really looks happy and like she is getting on with her life and not dwelling on the illness. Luckily she has a devoted husband and all three of her kids are at university. I'm not sure if the youngest is still living at home, the other two aren't, but live within easy public transit visiting.


----------



## Kylie1969

The weekend


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not only a smile, but a chuckle.  Every once in a while I check the "Who's Online" page here.  Just for S&Gs.  And I laugh at the disparity between the number of members at the top of the list and the actual names that appear in the list itself.  Now I understand why a Mod. would sign in "invisible" since they are much busier checking threads and tidying up after some of us - they need to get work done.  And it's a tough job.  But I laugh at the lurkers.  For crying out loud, why hide?  I know this was something that buckytom would tease about around here sometimes late at night (east-coast time anyway), but I think it's kinda funny too.  As if we don't know you're here when you're "offline" but a post suddenly, miraculously appears to have been made by you!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

When I'm checking and posting from my phone I don't think it shows me as being logged in. I'm sure there are lurkers but some people may prefer to just see what is here without being social or may be posting from a device that doesn't show them as being on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Actually p.a.g. I just looked after reading your post.  You showed up as "Browsing via mobile browser".  Another named member is also shown as that.  I think if you aren't logged in or you aren't a member you show up as a guest.  I don't mind if people know I'm here, although I suppose if you're on just to reply to a PM or maybe make something from a recipe it's easier to "hide".  Different strokes for different folks I guess. 

I used to play in a different social forum and there were a few members who always signed in under a cloak of invisibility, but they were the kinds of posters who caused a bit of mayhem in the threads.  Since we aren't allowed to talk politics or religion practically anything that could cause a disruption is off the table, so to speak.  Somehow discussing the merits of dark red kidney beans vs light red hardly is worthy of a rumble.


----------



## middie

My reading with a psychic yesterday. I know a lot of you don't believe in it. But she was so dead on with too many things. I was amazed.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cooking Goddess said:


> Actually p.a.g. I just looked after reading your post.  You showed up as "Browsing via mobile browser".  Another named member is also shown as that.  I think if you aren't logged in or you aren't a member you show up as a guest.  I don't mind if people know I'm here, although I suppose if you're on just to reply to a PM or maybe make something from a recipe it's easier to "hide".  Different strokes for different folks I guess.
> 
> I used to play in a different social forum and there were a few members who always signed in under a cloak of invisibility, but they were the kinds of posters who caused a bit of mayhem in the threads.  Since we aren't allowed to talk politics or religion practically anything that could cause a disruption is off the table, so to speak.  Somehow discussing the merits of dark red kidney beans vs light red hardly is worthy of a rumble.



I can't even tell you how grateful I am that we aren't allowed to talk politics and religion here. Such a great rule! I personally usually prefer dark red kidney beans because they are slightly sweet, but there are definitely times when light red kidney beans are what I need. They both are really pretty colors.


----------



## Somebunny

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> . They both are really pretty colors.



Lol PAG!


----------



## Somebunny

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not only a smile, but a chuckle.  Every once in a while I check the "Who's Online" page here.  Just for S&Gs.  And I laugh at the disparity between the number of members at the top of the list and the actual names that appear in the list itself.  Now I understand why a Mod. would sign in "invisible" since they are much busier checking threads and tidying up after some of us - they need to get work done.  And it's a tough job.  But I laugh at the lurkers.  For crying out loud, why hide?  I know this was something that buckytom would tease about around here sometimes late at night (east-coast time anyway), but I think it's kinda funny too.  As if we don't know you're here when you're "offline" but a post suddenly, miraculously appears to have been made by you!



I use my iPhone 99% of the time, to play on DC....I am kinda illiterate when it comes to forums,  so if I appear to be "lurking", I'm not, I'm just stupid  I get so busy reading what others have to say, that I sometimes don't get around to  posting!  Believe me if I posted every time I had a response, you guys would be sick to death of me!  Lol!  Now as for the real lurkers, yes why not join us?!   Very good point CG!


----------



## Somebunny

Last thing that made me smile was reading the 3 word game thread, too cute with all the elves, hobbits, hobgoblins etc. )


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Two of us leaning on a horse from opposite sides to get it to move over so we could muck out the stall.  We couldn't see each other...finally figured it out when the horse kept looking right.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Two of us leaning on a horse from opposite sides to get it to move over so we could muck out the stall.  We couldn't see each other...finally figured it out when the horse kept looking right.



Poor horse!  Too funny!


----------



## Kylie1969

middie said:


> My reading with a psychic yesterday. I know a lot of you don't believe in it. But she was so dead on with too many things. I was amazed.



I dont normally believe in that kind of thing, but when they are that spot on, one could tend to think they are for real


----------



## Kylie1969

Somebunny said:


> Last thing that made me smile was reading the 3 word game thread, too cute with all the elves, hobbits, hobgoblins etc. )



It is great isn't SB 

I really wanted to bring some Toilken into it


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> The news I got yesterday from my SIL. My daughter's tumor has even shrunk more. Hope on the horizon. Will have a definitive answer in October.



As I have already said in another post, that is fabulous news about your daughter Ads, I am so happy for you all


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Since we aren't allowed to talk politics or religion practically anything that could cause a disruption is off the table, so to speak.


 
 If any thing about politicians were allowed it would have to go into "Today's Funny" Most of the are just big jokes.


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> If any thing about politicians were allowed it would have to go into "Today's Funny" Most of the are just big jokes.



So true Ads


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Standing in line at the deli Saturday I could smell my Mom!  Keep in mind she died in 2000 and lived 625 miles away from where we now live.  Not that either of those things could keep her from watching me.   I looked around and there was a lady about my age next to me, standing with her husband.  When they weren't talking to each other I turned to her and said "excuse me, are you wearing Shalimar?"  "Why yes, actually I am" she replied, and then asked me if it bothered her.  I told her no, that it reminded me of my Mom and that she had put a smile on my heart that day.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Standing in line at the deli Saturday I could smell my Mom! Keep in mind she died in 2000 and lived 625 miles away from where we now live. Not that either of those things could keep her from watching me.  I looked around and there was a lady about my age next to me, standing with her husband. When they weren't talking to each other I turned to her and said "excuse me, are you wearing Shalimar?" "Why yes, actually I am" she replied, and then asked me if it bothered her. I told her no, that it reminded me of my Mom and that she had put a smile on my heart that day.


 
I think you put a smile on her heart also.


----------



## Kylie1969

Cooking Goddess said:


> Standing in line at the deli Saturday I could smell my Mom!  Keep in mind she died in 2000 and lived 625 miles away from where we now live.  Not that either of those things could keep her from watching me.   I looked around and there was a lady about my age next to me, standing with her husband.  When they weren't talking to each other I turned to her and said "excuse me, are you wearing Shalimar?"  "Why yes, actually I am" she replied, and then asked me if it bothered her.  I told her no, that it reminded me of my Mom and that she had put a smile on my heart that day.



That is a lovely thing


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek and the DNRC let me sleep until 11 this morning...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Shrek and the DNRC let me sleep until 11 this morning...



Good!  You needed and deserved it!


----------



## taxlady

"DNRC"?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> "DNRC"?



*Department of Natural Resources and Conservation Homepage*


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> *Department of Natural Resources and Conservation Homepage*


Of course.  You are a volunteer responder for the fire.

I thought you had made up another one that had to do with cats...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Of course.  You are a volunteer responder for the fire.
> 
> I thought you had made up another one that had to do with cats...



I have no problem naming those fuzzy butted alarm clocks...they decided 4 am was good today...I went back to sleep.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A bunch of stuffy Cardinals jiving to teen church music.  You don't have to be Catholic to enjoy this one:
Dancing cardinals warm up the crowd in Rio. - YouTube


----------



## Kylie1969

The last thing that made me smile was my lovely mum when we talked today, she always makes me smile 

I am so fortunate to have such a loving, caring and wonderful mum, who I love so much


----------



## LPBeier

Your relationship with your Mom makes me smile, Kylie! 

I am also smiling at Violet.  I haven't been feeling well all day and it was probably the heat.  So, at 10:30 pm I am cool and hungry so warmed up some Chinese food.  Violet knows I have noodles - her favourite food.  She is behind me on her bed in my studio, but I know she is watching every bite I take in case I drop some.  Sure enough, I dropped two little chow mien noodles and she was at the ready to clean the floor!  I could be eating something else and she would peacefully sleep, but she knows when it is something she loves and knows she can't beg, but plays it smart! 

I sometimes drop one just to see if she is alert....she always is!


----------



## Kylie1969

Awww, thank you Laurie 

I love your story about the noodles and Violet, that is so sweet 



LPBeier said:


> Your relationship with your Mom makes me smile, Kylie!
> 
> I am also smiling at Violet.  I haven't been feeling well all day and it was probably the heat.  So, at 10:30 pm I am cool and hungry so warmed up some Chinese food.  Violet knows I have noodles - her favourite food.  She is behind me on her bed in my studio, but I know she is watching every bite I take in case I drop some.  Sure enough, I dropped two little chow mien noodles and she was at the ready to clean the floor!  I could be eating something else and she would peacefully sleep, but she knows when it is something she loves and knows she can't beg, but plays it smart!
> 
> I sometimes drop one just to see if she is alert....she always is!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...I am also smiling at Violet....I sometimes drop one (noodle) just to see if she is alert....she always is!



 When I was growing up my Great Aunt lived with us (as did my Aunt - I was the only kid in a house with 4 adults  ) and she would have things "fall" off her plate so our dog Buttons could get them.  The two of them were definitely in kahoots!

What made me smile really big tonight was using dishes that had been my Mom's.  I have quite of few of her kitchen items (love her pasty cutter, far better than modern ones to use for making crusts)  as well as a number of things from my Mother in Law.  Every time I use one of those items it takes me back and reminds me of their love. *sigh*


----------



## Dawgluver

I just got the most beautiful book in the mail, a compilation of pictures taken by my cousin from when we had a recent family reunion/memorial for Mom in Canada.  Though it was a rough trip in more ways than one,  she managed to capture all the best moments.  What a beautiful book!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawg, I am so happy you got that book of memories.  I find it so refreshing that a camera can find so much good in a situation that may be sad.  I was going through my parent's albums, which I have now, to find pictures for my nephews.  While it was sad to see my parents and know they aren't here, the memories brought them back to me in a sense.

CG, I have some of my mother's kitchen stuff as well and I know what you mean.  But the thing that really does it for me is when I use my Mother's and my paternal Grandmother's recipes.  Many are on stained 3x5 cards, while others are in my head just as they had them in theirs.  I made my Mom's yorkshire pudding for a church function in June and while I couldn't eat it (made some gluten free ones), I could feel her approval as they baked up!


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> The last thing that made me smile was my lovely mum when we talked today, she always makes me smile
> 
> I am so fortunate to have such a loving, caring and wonderful mum, who I love so much



Yes you are!  I am smiling just thinking of the two of you together. 

I wish my mom was still here.  At least I am now at the point that I can smile at the wonderful memories of her.  She was the best mom ever.  Now I have another smile!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Chops xxx

Yes, you will always have wonderful memories of your lovely mum and that is a precious thing 

We are going out clothes shopping together this morning...in about 10 minutes actually...and also some lunch, should be nice


----------



## chopper

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Chops xxx
> 
> Yes, you will always have wonderful memories of your lovely mum and that is a precious thing
> 
> We are going out clothes shopping together this morning...in about 10 minutes actually...and also some lunch, should be nice



Wish I could join you for lunch.  Sounds fun.  Enjoy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> I just got the most beautiful book in the mail, a compilation of pictures taken by my cousin from when we had a recent family reunion/memorial for Mom in Canada.  Though it was a rough trip in more ways than one,  she managed to capture all the best moments.  What a beautiful book!



That's pretty special.  Your cousin did a special thing by putting that together.  Lucky you.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Dawgluver said:


> I just got the most beautiful book in the mail, a compilation of pictures taken by my cousin from when we had a recent family reunion/memorial for Mom in Canada.  Though it was a rough trip in more ways than one,  she managed to capture all the best moments.  What a beautiful book!



I am so happy for you, what a nice thing for your cousin to do. After my aunt died my cousin took all of the wonderful family picture's my aunt had and burnt them, there were boxes of them.She would never explain why.


----------



## LPBeier

I am smiling at the package of new wool that just arrived! It is hand dyed by a woman in Alaska and the shades are beautiful.  I have to finish my slipper project first before I can use it but I have incentive now!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I am smiling at the package of new wool that just arrived! It is hand dyed by a woman in Alaska and the shades are beautiful.  I have to finish my slipper project first before I can use it but I have incentive now!


Cool!


----------



## Kylie1969

chopper said:


> Wish I could join you for lunch.  Sounds fun.  Enjoy!



Anytime Chops xxx


----------



## CWS4322

A friend arrived with her 5 lb Papillion dog (cutest little fellow) Friday evening. Once in the house, he immediately decided I was his new best friend and hopped on my lap (where he stayed until it was time to call it a night). Saturday morning I let the girls out (we were curious to see his reaction--the girls are bigger he is). He stood on the deck and watched them. I was in the yard feeding. I called him and he came running to me lickety-split. Once he got to me, he sat on my foot. Well, the girls have only seen BIG dogs. 

Myrtle: Is that a RAT? Squawk! Squawk!
Harriet: It can't be a RAT! It doesn't have a TAIL!

The whole flock got in on this discussion. They were running back and forth, squawking! Stretching their necks, puffing up their feathers, flapping their wings. I could not stop laughing. I had to pick the poor little boy up and bring him in the house. After that, every time he went outside, he'd look to see if there were any of those "scary" birds on the deck.


----------



## Dawgluver

CWS4322 said:


> A friend arrived with her 5 lb Papillion dog (cutest little fellow) Friday evening. Once in the house, he immediately decided I was his new best friend and hopped on my lap (where he stayed until it was time to call it a night). Saturday morning I let the girls out (we were curious to see his reaction--the girls are bigger he is). He stood on the deck and watched them. I was in the yard feeding. I called him and he came running to me lickety-split. Once he got to me, he sat on my foot. Well, the girls have only seen BIG dogs.
> 
> Myrtle: Is that a RAT? Squawk! Squawk!
> Harriet: It can't be a RAT! It doesn't have a TAIL!
> 
> The whole flock got in on this discussion. They were running back and forth, squawking! Stretching their necks, puffing up their feathers, flapping their wings. I could not stop laughing. I had to pick the poor little boy up and bring him in the house. After that, every time he went outside, he'd look to see if there were any of those "scary" birds on the deck.



  Poor little guy!

In my third attempt to pick up my prescription yesterday, I picked up Beagle from the vet (she had a lump removed from her chest) and we went through the drug store drive thru.  The phamacist who waited on me excused herself, and came back with 5 other pharms, who all oohed and ahhed over Beagle, apparently this is standard procedure, they all adore dogs and babies!


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> I am smiling at the package of new wool that just arrived! It is hand dyed by a woman in Alaska and the shades are beautiful.  I have to finish my slipper project first before I can use it but I have incentive now!


LP--you should try Kool Aid dyeing (it is always easier to dye at s/one else's house, but...), you can do Kool Aid dyeing in the microwave. I suspect the woman hand-painted the yarn. I used to hand-paint warps (with dye) before warping my loom. I have gorgeous stuff that I made using that technique. Messy, but fun. You'll have to post a picture! I wanna see!


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Poor little guy!
> 
> In my third attempt to pick up my prescription yesterday, I picked up Beagle from the vet (she had a lump removed from her chest) and we went through the drug store drive thru.  The phamacist who waited on me excused herself, and came back with 5 other pharms, who all oohed and ahhed over Beagle, apparently this is standard procedure, they all adore dogs and babies!


Sweet. I used to put my 2 Saints in the back of my Volvo wagon, the 2 Newfs in the back seat, and my mixed breed in the front passenger seat and go for gas on Friday afternoons at the station that gave out dog biscuits. I had to stop doing that after I almost caused a 3 car pile up because people gawked when I drove down the street...I always thought it would make a cute Volvo ad...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's a lot of dog in a small car...

I had to chase off the pharmacy dog Friday, He was showing up every 20 minutes for a treat.

Patron will be coming in to the office this week...he has a new collar with skulls and crossbones...he's still trying to prove he's tough!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's a lot of dog in a small car...
> 
> I had to chase off the pharmacy dog Friday, He was showing up every 20 minutes for a treat.
> 
> Patron will be coming in to the office this week...he has a new collar with skulls and crossbones...he's still trying to prove he's tough!


It was just over 600 lb--not as much as when I loaded 5 Saints in it...


----------



## Kylie1969

My lovely husband bringing me a cup of coffee


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dinner at my sister's.


----------



## Kylie1969

Having morning tea with my mum


----------



## bakechef

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's a lot of dog in a small car...
> 
> I had to chase off the pharmacy dog Friday, He was showing up every 20 minutes for a treat.
> 
> Patron will be coming in to the office this week...he has a new collar with skulls and crossbones...he's still trying to prove he's tough!



Is it possible to NOT spoil a face like that?


----------



## bakechef

I knew the minute I saw this on my Facebook wall what it was.  It is my great grandmother's bed, made into a bench.  My aunt made this.  I love that she found a way to bring a family treasure out of storage.


----------



## taxlady

Neato BC.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's so cool, BC!

I looked out the window, and saw a baby bunny and a baby groundsquirrel playing together!  OK, maybe they were fighting, but it was really cute!  Then they disappeared into one of my gardens to eat more of my plants.


----------



## Zhizara

WOW, what a memento!  Do you know where it is right now?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Is it possible to NOT spoil a face like that?



I feel so privileged that he loves me enough to pee and sleep on me, he curls up on my shoulder and goes to sleep, his little heart beating in my ear.  Yes, I am his slave.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I knew the minute I saw this on my Facebook wall what it was.  It is my great grandmother's bed, made into a bench.  My aunt made this.  I love that she found a way to bring a family treasure out of storage.



That is beautiful!!!


----------



## Kylie1969

It is lovely BC


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> I knew the minute I saw this on my Facebook wall what it was.  It is my great grandmother's bed, made into a bench.  My aunt made this.  I love that she found a way to bring a family treasure out of storage.



That is such a neat idea bakechef!  I'd make a longer version of that with my parents' double bed but our daughter uses it to sleep in.  Don't think she'd be real happy with me.

Any idea if this will end up being a wedding gift?  Huh?  Would be nice, you think?


----------



## Kylie1969

The rain


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A freshly cleaned family room.   I hate cleaning.  Unfortunately, when I was all done I realized I hadn't cleaned out the hearth from the last fire this spring.  I am not cleaning THAT until the room gets cleaned again.


----------



## Kylie1969

Having a new side gate put up


----------



## bakechef

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is such a neat idea bakechef!  I'd make a longer version of that with my parents' double bed but our daughter uses it to sleep in.  Don't think she'd be real happy with me.
> 
> Any idea if this will end up being a wedding gift?  Huh?  Would be nice, you think?



It would be but I have no idea how I would get it home! 

Her gift to us will be doing all of the flowers!


----------



## LPBeier

Bakechef, that is a beautiful bed and memory!


----------



## LPBeier

We have a new kitten named Monkey, and she comes by her name naturally (don't know if I have mentioned this before here as I haven't been around much). 

A few minutes ago Violet, our 9 year-old arthritic Boarder Collie Boxer curled up in her living room bed and fell into a deep sleep.  Monkey decided she wanted to curl up in the small area at the front of the bed.  Without opening her eyes, Violet strategically stretched her legs sending Monkey a good foot away....3 times.  Finally Monkey got the hint and went to sleep on the couch (it has a cover over it).  Sure enough, Violet wakes up, walks over to the couch and curls up on it, about two inches from Monkey.  "Furkids"!


----------



## Kylie1969

That is lovely Laurie


----------



## taxlady

I had to smile while watching 6 or 7 squirrels playing tag in two trees out back. They looked like they were having so much fun.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Tonight's D&D game. One of the players just couldn't roll a hit for anything but he laughed it off and was a really good sport about about it.


----------



## Kathleen

The TARDIS on Google Maps!!!!!

I'm in Geek-girl heaven.


----------



## taxlady

Kathleen said:


> The TARDIS on Google Maps!!!!!
> 
> I'm in Geek-girl heaven.


Thanks for the link. That's cool.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Now that was a fun way to spend 30 minutes.


----------



## Kylie1969

Kathleen said:


> The TARDIS on Google Maps!!!!!
> 
> I'm in Geek-girl heaven.



That is cool


----------



## mysterychef

I saw my dentist yesterday for a six month checkup. I asked him how he was doing. He said to me.   '' I'm just living the dream''      For some reason it cracked me up.


----------



## taxlady

The last thing that made me smile was seeing CWS in person again.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> The last thing that made me smile was seeing CWS in person again.



Bet you had a blast!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Bet you had a blast!


We did.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> The last thing that made me smile was seeing CWS in person again.



Did you get my hug???


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Did you get my hug???


Yes, I did. I had to tell her, 'cause she hadn't seen that reply. I gave her one from you too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Yes, I did. I had to tell her, 'cause she hadn't seen that reply. I gave her one from you too.




Cool!  I got more where those came from...


----------



## Kylie1969

Getting my scan results back and finding nothing wrong YAY!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

"Yay" is right Kylie!  So glad for you that the news was good.  See, like I said, too much butter chicken.    Just kidding!


----------



## Kylie1969

Thank you CG, you are such a caring person xxx


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson and I were watching TV, when the commercial came on with the lady laying on the kitchen floor and she says "I've fallen and I can't get up". My grandson said , why doesn't the camera man help her up.


----------



## Kylie1969

Having a lovely sleep in this morning, much needed


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson and I were watching TV, when the commercial came on with the lady laying on the kitchen floor and she says "I've fallen and I can't get up". My grandson said , why doesn't the camera man help her up.



  Makes sense to me!


----------



## Kylie1969

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson and I were watching TV, when the commercial came on with the lady laying on the kitchen floor and she says "I've fallen and I can't get up". My grandson said , why doesn't the camera man help her up.



Awww so sweet


----------



## Kylie1969

Another thing that has made me smile, is that our tax return is all done YAY!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Makes sense to me!


 same here.


----------



## Kylie1969

The rain, it is raining so much, I love it and it always makes me smile


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson and I were watching TV, when the commercial came on with the lady laying on the kitchen floor and she says "I've fallen and I can't get up". My grandson said , why doesn't the camera man help her up.



Thanks for telling this, I needed the laugh!  So precious.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JoAnn L. said:


> My grandson and I were watching TV, when the commercial came on with the lady laying on the kitchen floor and she says "I've fallen and I can't get up". My grandson said , why doesn't the camera man help her up.



JoAnn, that is so funny!  Kids are priceless, aren't they?

The last thing that made me smile before ^that^ was when Himself told me he has a coat-and-tie interview next Tuesday with the company that interviewed him over the phone on Wednesday.  Yesterday (Thursday) was 21 months since he got laid off.  On the plus side, neither of us has killed the other.  Yet...


----------



## Kylie1969

The smell of the delicious roast lamb that is cooking away in the oven right now


----------



## Oldvine

Today at a b-day lunch for my husband, our nephew (age 9) told about getting in trouble when a girl kissed him and he got escorted into a private room with her and got a lecture about that not being allowed in school.  "It wasn't worth it.  She wasn't even my girl friend!"  My husband whispered "That'll change".


----------



## Dawgluver

Oldvine said:


> Today at a b-day lunch for my husband, our nephew (age 9) told about getting in trouble when a girl kissed him and he got escorted into a private room with her and got a lecture about that not being allowed in school.  "It wasn't worth it.  She wasn't even my girl friend!"  My husband whispered "That'll change".



  Poor nephew!


----------



## Kylie1969

Getting a couple of bargains at the shops


----------



## Kylie1969

A few things have made me smile today, lets just say, I am a happy person


----------



## taxlady

The last thing that made me smile is receiving my new toy. It's a solar powered, hand crank-able, flashlight, FM radio, and cell phone charger.


----------



## Kylie1969

That sounds like a cool thing Taxy, where did you find one of those beauties?


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds like a cool thing Taxy, where did you find one of those beauties?


Solar Hand Crank Flashlight With Radio And Backup Battery For Cell Phone - Google Nexus 10

They shipped from China. I changed the ca at the beginning of the URL to au and got this link:

Solar Hand Crank Torch With Radio And Backup Battery For Mobile Phone - Universal Backup Battery Chargers which has Australian prices.


----------



## Kylie1969

Thanks Taxy 

That looks so good, so may things it can do too...perfect little gadget to have


----------



## taxlady

Kylie1969 said:


> Thanks Taxy
> 
> That looks so good, so may things it can do too...perfect little gadget to have


Well, the flashlight part certainly works and so does the hand crank. I tried charging my phone, but there wasn't enough oomph. I'll try it again when it is fully charged and let you know if that works.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Solar Hand Crank Flashlight With Radio And Backup Battery For Cell Phone - Google Nexus 10
> 
> They shipped from China. I changed the ca at the beginning of the URL to au and got this link:
> 
> Solar Hand Crank Torch With Radio And Backup Battery For Mobile Phone - Universal Backup Battery Chargers which has Australian prices.



That is what makes this forum so great. Folks reaching out to find something on the internet for another halfway around the world. No wonder we are all smiling all the time. That was a nice thing to do TL.


----------



## Kylie1969

taxlady said:


> Well, the flashlight part certainly works and so does the hand crank. I tried charging my phone, but there wasn't enough oomph. I'll try it again when it is fully charged and let you know if that works.



Sounds good Taxy, thank you 

I love the fact that it has a radio too, I love it


----------



## Kylie1969

Addie said:


> That is what makes this forum so great. Folks reaching out to find something on the internet for another halfway around the world. No wonder we are all smiling all the time. That was a nice thing to do TL.



Yes, it is nice when we can all let each other know of new things and help each other out, there certainly are some lovely people in this world


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Well, the flashlight part certainly works and so does the hand crank. I tried charging my phone, but there wasn't enough oomph. I'll try it again when it is fully charged and let you know if that works.



Many, many moons ago I won a large flashlight that had a radio, red flasher and some other goodies on it. I never used it and gave it to my daughter. I insisted that she keep it in her car with a blanket. You know what it is like to be in a snowstorm I am sure. And then one day, it came in handy and she was glad she had it. She got caught in a major traffic jam during a storm on her way home from work. What is normally a 20 minute drive turned into a four hours of stuck!  Even though she had a full tank of gas, she didn't want to use it all up just sitting there. So she only had it on to try and warm up the car every so often. She listen to a local radio station that was giving traffic reports every ten minutes. She used the flashlight radio for that. To this day she keeps that flashlight in her trunk with the blanket. She also keeps snacks in her glove compartment. Those PB or cheese crackers. She changes them out every so often along with checking the batteries. The best present I ever gave her.


----------



## Zhizara

That sure would be great during a hurricane.  I'll check on getting one next payday.  I hope they have plenty.


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> That sure would be great during a hurricane.  I'll check on getting one next payday.  I hope they have plenty.


Wait 'til I post a review.


----------



## Kylie1969

Look forward to your review Taxy


----------



## Addie

When I lived in Everett, there was an explosion in the electrical sub station directly across the street from my home. We lost our power. I had a small portable TV and watched the reporters doing their job right from my front porch. It was cold out and one of the workers, a woman, was badly burned and was in the hospital. One man died instantly. He was hit directly by the explosion and covered in scalding grease. He left behind a week old son. The TV came in handy. When they reported that the power would be off until the morning, I had to make arrangements for me and my granddaughter for the night. If it weren't for that TV, I would have stayed there all night freezing.


----------



## chopper

Watching my golden retrievers learn to swim!  I wish I would have taken a video of it for you all!


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> Watching my golden retrievers learn to swim!  I wish I would have taken a video of it for you all!


They have to learn to swim? I thought all dogs and cats just knew how to swim.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:


> They have to learn to swim? I thought all dogs and cats just knew how to swim.



We went to Michigan on a vacation.  My dad lives on a lake, and the dogs went with us to visit him.  My male had never been swimming.  I was in a kayak, and he was watching from the dock.  He decided that he wanted to be with me.  I saw him starting to look like he was going to jump, and I didn't think anything of it because I thought as you did- dogs just know how to swim. Well, this one didn't!  He jumped off the end of the dock, and went straight down to the bottom of the lake.  He floated back to the top, and had a panicked look on his face as he dog paddled to the dock and tried to climb on.  He couldn't get up there, so he hung himself on the dock!  It is hard to imagine I know, but he was hanging by his front legs- just stuck there!    Well, I was able to pluck him off of the dock, and lead him to where he could touch bottom and then he walked out.  

About five minutes later, the female did the same thing including hanging herself up to dry on the dock!    Unbelievable!  

When we plucked her off, she hung herself on the kayak my son was in.  
He was able to dump her off and we were able to get her to shore too!

Later, they both were able to walk in and swim, turn in the water and go back to the shore.  They did swim a lot after that.  They even used their tails as rudders!  Too cute!


----------



## taxlady

chopper said:


> We went to Michigan on a vacation.  My dad lives on a lake, and the dogs went with us to visit him.  My male had never been swimming.  I was in a kayak, and he was watching from the dock.  He decided that he wanted to be with me.  I saw him starting to look like he was going to jump, and I didn't think anything of it because I thought as you did- dogs just know how to swim. Well, this one didn't!  He jumped off the end of the dock, and went straight down to the bottom of the lake.  He floated back to the top, and had a panicked look on his face as he dog paddled to the dock and tried to climb on.  He couldn't get up there, so he hung himself on the dock!  It is hard to imagine I know, but he was hanging by his front legs- just stuck there!    Well, I was able to pluck him off of the dock, and lead him to where he could touch bottom and then he walked out.
> 
> About five minutes later, the female did the same thing including hanging herself up to dry on the dock!    Unbelievable!
> 
> When we plucked her off, she hung herself on the kayak my son was in.
> He was able to dump her off and we were able to get her to shore too!
> 
> Later, they both were able to walk in and swim, turn in the water and go back to the shore.  They did swim a lot after that.  They even used their tails as rudders!  Too cute!


That's hilarious.


----------



## chopper

Now you know why it makes me smile!  Actually at first I was a bit concerned-you know, when I watched my dog go straight down to the bottom of the lake!  After it was all said and done, we laughed and laughed!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:


> Now you know why it makes me smile!  Actually at first I was a bit concerned-you know, when I watched my dog go straight down to the bottom of the lake!  After it was all said and done, we laughed and laughed!



Awwww. They do make doggie water wings, but thankfully your furkids won't need them now!

Oh lord, Michigan lake waters are cold!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Awwww. They do make doggie water wings, but thankfully your furkids won't need them now!
> 
> Oh lord, Michigan lake waters are cold!


There's lakes with water that isn't cold?


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> There's lakes with water that isn't cold?



Yes!  Lake of the Woods.  End of August.  Don't try it in June, there's still ice patches on it.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> There's lakes with water that isn't cold?



Absolutely Taxy, we go lake Okanagan in BC every year for the August long weekend, this year the lake was somewhere between 21C and 25C. Now mind you that is surface temp. But it's plenty warm for swimming especially on a 30C+ day!


----------



## Kylie1969

So pleased you had such a good time away Chops, Nice to have you back 



chopper said:


> We went to Michigan on a vacation.  My dad lives on a lake, and the dogs went with us to visit him.  My male had never been swimming.  I was in a kayak, and he was watching from the dock.  He decided that he wanted to be with me.  I saw him starting to look like he was going to jump, and I didn't think anything of it because I thought as you did- dogs just know how to swim. Well, this one didn't!  He jumped off the end of the dock, and went straight down to the bottom of the lake.  He floated back to the top, and had a panicked look on his face as he dog paddled to the dock and tried to climb on.  He couldn't get up there, so he hung himself on the dock!  It is hard to imagine I know, but he was hanging by his front legs- just stuck there!    Well, I was able to pluck him off of the dock, and lead him to where he could touch bottom and then he walked out.
> 
> About five minutes later, the female did the same thing including hanging herself up to dry on the dock!    Unbelievable!
> 
> When we plucked her off, she hung herself on the kayak my son was in.
> He was able to dump her off and we were able to get her to shore too!
> 
> Later, they both were able to walk in and swim, turn in the water and go back to the shore.  They did swim a lot after that.  They even used their tails as rudders!  Too cute!


----------



## CWS4322

Bakechef and Rob are getting married later today!!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

chopper said:


> We went to Michigan on a vacation.  My dad lives on a lake, and the dogs went with us to visit him.  My male had never been swimming....................Later, they both were able to walk in and swim, turn in the water and go back to the shore.  They did swim a lot after that.  They even used their tails as rudders!  Too cute!



chopper, the visual of the dogs clinging to the dock for dear life had both Himself and me rolling in the aisles, in a manner of speaking.  If the doggies need a refresher course on swimming when you go back next time you might want to have a little something handy for the furkids:


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> The last thing that made me smile is receiving my new toy. It's a solar powered, hand crank-able, flashlight, FM radio, and cell phone charger.





Kylie1969 said:


> That sounds like a cool thing Taxy, where did you find one of those beauties?



If you ladies (or anyone else) want to kill a little time looking at neat, low-tech stuff check out the website for Lehman's Hardware - the shopping mall of the Amish.  I could spend hours wandering through their store.  And it's only a mere 18 miles from our daughter's place.  Dangerous...


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you ladies (or anyone else) want to kill a little time looking at neat, low-tech stuff check out the website for Lehman's Hardware - the shopping mall of the Amish.  I could spend hours wandering through their store.  And it's only a mere 18 miles from our daughter's place.  Dangerous...


Oh dear. You did have to go and give me that link. I bet the quality is better there.


----------



## chopper

Cooking Goddess said:


> chopper, the visual of the dogs clinging to the dock for dear life had both Himself and me rolling in the aisles, in a manner of speaking.  If the doggies need a refresher course on swimming when you go back next time you might want to have a little something handy for the furkids:


  Thanks!  I think they get the "hang" of it now!


----------



## chopper

Thanks Kylie.  It's good to be back.   I sure did have some great sweet corn while I was in Michigan!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> Bakechef and Rob are getting married later today!!!!!



+100


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you ladies (or anyone else) want to kill a little time looking at neat, low-tech stuff check out the website for Lehman's Hardware - the shopping mall of the Amish.  I could spend hours wandering through their store.  And it's only a mere 18 miles from our daughter's place.  Dangerous...



Many moons ago I don't remember where, but I had one of their thick catalogs. My niece confiscated it and made it her coffee table book. That poor book got just plumb worn out. She had to call and order another one. Everybody and anybody would pick it up and forget all about conversation. And at the same time it promoted some very interesting conversation. Like, "how would you like to live like that today?" It certainly draws you in. Just like the Sears one always did.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> chopper, the visual of the dogs clinging to the dock for dear life had both Himself and me rolling in the aisles, in a manner of speaking.  If the doggies need a refresher course on swimming when you go back next time you might want to have a little something handy for the furkids:


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you ladies (or anyone else) want to kill a little time looking at neat, low-tech stuff check out the website for Lehman's Hardware - the shopping mall of the Amish.  I could spend hours wandering through their store.  And it's only a mere 18 miles from our daughter's place.  Dangerous...



Now look what you've done! I told DH I would make sauerkraut next month. Now I must have the fermenting crock and the sauerkraut stomper!! Jeesh. I'll have to look for the store when we go to Michigan next year, too.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> There's lakes with water that isn't cold?



You must come to Virginia. It's like bath water.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> *Now look what you've done!* I told DH I would make sauerkraut next month. Now I must have the fermenting crock and the sauerkraut stomper!! Jeesh. I'll have to look for the store when we go to Michigan next year, too.



  It can be an evil store!  Evil on the budget, that is.  I have to use great restraint when I walk through.

BTW, it isn't exactly on the way from VA to MI.  You would have to add a couple days - if you're gonna BE in "Amish Country" you may as well enjoy Amish Country.  I have a favorite small restaurant or two I could suggest...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> It can be an evil store!  Evil on the budget, that is.  I have to use great restraint when I walk through.
> 
> BTW, it isn't exactly on the way from VA to MI.  You would have to add a couple days - if you're gonna BE in "Amish Country" you may as well enjoy Amish Country.  I have a favorite small restaurant or two I could suggest...



I'm not anywhere near there and I spend incredible amounts at Lehman's.  Just got my fall catalog.  Waiting till I have a hot cup pf cocoa and curl up with it.  I love low-tech.


----------



## taxlady

About a week ago I lost one of these:






I checked the garbage (yuck). We have used that silverware several times since then. Flippin' panic time. I checked on the 'net and the cheapest I could get a replacement was $179 on Ebay for two, plus shipping.  Other places wanted as much as $149 plus $30 for shipping.

Well, much to my surprise and delight, today I found it. It was with the rest of the silverware, but in the wrong place. I'm blaming the minute guys. A Matter of Minutes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The Twilight Zone: Season 1, Episode 38 A Matter of Minutes (24 Jan. 1986 - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yes, those guys cause more problems than anyone else.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> About a week ago I lost one of these:
> 
> I checked the garbage (yuck). We have used that silverware several times since then. Flippin' panic time. I checked on the 'net and the cheapest I could get a replacement was $179 on Ebay for two, plus shipping.  Other places wanted as much as $149 plus $30 for shipping.
> 
> Well, much to my surprise and delight, today I found it. It was with the rest of the silverware, but in the wrong place. I'm blaming the minute guys. A Matter of Minutes - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> The Twilight Zone: Season 1, Episode 38 A Matter of Minutes (24 Jan. 1986 - YouTube



I have had luck with Replacements.com. Sometimes pricy though.


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> I have had luck with Replacements.com. Sometimes pricy though.


Had a quick look: $115, so somewhere in the middle of the prices I saw.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad you found your piece of good flatware taxy.  I have basic stainless steel for every day use and wonder where some of the pieces have gone.  I'm careful to the point of being paranoid when I use my Mom's good old silver - it's about 60 years old and was an award given to my Dad as Safe Driver Awards (he delivered bread). 

Oh, and I didn't watch the video, curious as I was.  SciFi completely freaks me out.  Years ago a coworker passed me her college textbook of short stories and suggested I read one particular story by Ray Bradbury (There Will Come Soft Rains).   I haven't been the same since...and I have a terrible wariness of technology.


----------



## Addie

Over the years, family pieces have come my way. I kept them under wraps. Tried to give them to my sister. Smart girl, she didn't want to be forever polishing them either. So finally when The Pirate got married, I gave them to his wife. They got divorced. Told her she could keep them and pass them on to her kids. After all they were my grandchildren and they would still be in the family. I have no idea where they are today and don't want to know. There is a reason the "family silver" has grown out of favor. Spike has taken all my silver jewelry and rhodium plated it for me. Never have to polish any ever again. 

Can't tell you how many yard sales I have gone to and see the "family silver" at a ridiculous low price. The sellers are sick of cleaning it. Spike works for a jewelry store. He is the one who prices your gold and silver when you bring it in to sell. Unfortunately most folks place a higher emotional value on it than it is worth financially. Most of the stuff that comes in is 'plated.' Not worth even pricing. He tells them to take it home and put it in the attic for someone else to find it and think they hit a treasure. Unless it has that hallmark on it, then it is plated.


----------



## taxlady

Addie, some silver plated stuff has a hallmark. When I was trying to figure out what various pieces were, that I got from my mum, I found this site and saw that there were hallmarks for silver plate, as well as for sterling silver. Silverplate Marks Menu - Online Encyclopedia of Silver Marks, Hallmarks & Makers' Marks

I don't want to spend a lot of time polishing, so I use the silver every day. But, when the mood strikes me, I can really enjoy polishing silver.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Addie, some silver plated stuff has a hallmark. When I was trying to figure out what various pieces were, that I got from my mum, I found this site and saw that there were hallmarks for silver plate, as well as for sterling silver. Silverplate Marks Menu - Online Encyclopedia of Silver Marks, Hallmarks & Makers' Marks
> 
> I don't want to spend a lot of time polishing, so I use the silver every day. But, when the mood strikes me, I can really enjoy polishing silver.



That I didn't know. I do know that dealers are just not interested in buying plated silver. They have a silver polishing school for butlers in London. Care to attend? I still have the six round soup spoons that were my mothers. I refuse to give them up. I have them wrapped and so far they have not tarnished since the last time I polished them. They were originally my grandmothers.


----------



## Andy M.

chopper said:


> ...Later, they both were able to walk in and swim, turn in the water and go back to the shore.  They did swim a lot after that.  They even used their tails as rudders!  Too cute!



We had a golden that loved to jump into our pool.  He had no trouble swimming round.  As he swam, his fur would get heavier and heavier pulling him down.  We'd guide him to the steps so he could walk out.


----------



## vitauta

Somebunny said:


> I have had luck with Replacements.com. Sometimes pricy though.



whew!  i'm SO happy to hear that you found your gorgeous acorn fork!  those minute guys better be careful of your jensen silver, taxy--they and you both know how madly in love i am with your acorn pieces!


----------



## Addie

I had to go downstairs to check my mail. The manager was there and I mentioned the barking dog last night. There was another tenant there and she backed me up. My neighbor is always complaining about Teddy barking when she goes into her apartment. It is that territorial thing. We are trying to break  him of it, but he is one little stubborn critter. But he is getting better. 

The manager was so happy that it was her this time and not me. And so was I! At least Teddy only barks for a few short barks. Last night was 35 minutes of continuous barking. It ain't easy living with a bunch of old cranky folks.


----------



## CatPat

Every moment I am here in this beautiful country makes me smile very much. Everything here makes me smile and my DA brings me the largest smiles.
I thank God for this all every day.
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

Last night we were having much fun listening to the pronunciation of street names coming from Google Maps on Stirling's tablet. We celebrated my friend's birthday. I can easily find my way to and from her house, but from and to her house and downtown Montreal can be an adventure. Last night it turned into a mini-adventure while taking my friend home. As I was driving on the highway, we found that a portion had been closed for construction and we were diverted towards the bridge that goes across the Saint Lawrence River to the South Shore.  Google Maps directed us to an alternative route, one I would never have figured out by myself.

Most of the streets on the Island of Montreal have French names. OMG, some of the pronunciations were hilarious. Some were unintelligible. We left the map directions on all the way home, just to hear the funny pronunciations. There were also the surprise getting-it-right. It said boulevard Saint John. The street is spelled Saint-Jean. We would have expected it say Saint Jeeen. Saint John is the correct English version of that street name and used by many Anglos.


----------



## Katie H

The last thing that made me smile...going on a "date" with my sweetheart last night.  It was an unexpected treat and a wonderful evening.  I'm still smiling.


----------



## Andy M.

I was talking with my daughter and she told me my grandson asked, "why can't we live with Grampy?!".  Needless to say I was very happy to hear that.


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> I was talking with my daughter and she told me my grandson asked, "why can't we live with Grampy?!".  Needless to say I was very happy to hear that.



That's so wonderful, Andy.  It's moments like that that dilute the icky ones we have and are memories that are too big to fit in a scrapbook.


----------



## Andy M.

That's for sure, Katie.  I'm not sure why this is but I'm going to keep doing what I've been doing and hope it lasts.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Last night we were having much fun listening to the pronunciation of street names coming from Google Maps on Stirling's tablet. We celebrated my friend's birthday. I can easily find my way to and from her house, but from and to her house and downtown Montreal can be an adventure. Last night it turned into a mini-adventure while taking my friend home. As I was driving on the highway, we found that a portion had been closed for construction and we were diverted towards the bridge that goes across the Saint Lawrence River to the South Shore.  Google Maps directed us to an alternative route, one I would never have figured out by myself.
> 
> Most of the streets on the Island of Montreal have French names. OMG, some of the pronunciations were hilarious. Some were unintelligible. We left the map directions on all the way home, just to hear the funny pronunciations. There were also the surprise getting-it-right. It said boulevard Saint John. The street is spelled Saint-Jean. We would have expected it say Saint Jeeen. Saint John is the correct English version of that street name and used by many Anglos.



Aside from the Big Book put out by the phone company, each section of the city gets it own little book. My girlfriend got hold of a book from Chinatown. Out of boredom, we started to read off the names. Needless to say, we were on the floor with laughter. I think it was the way were reading them. In sing song fashion. It wasn't until later that she turned to the part written in Chinese that really did us in. I walked around giggling for days.


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> That's for sure, Katie.  I'm not sure why this is but I'm going to keep doing what I've been doing and hope it lasts.



I'm pretty sure it will last because you're just being yourself and that's what your grandson is responding to.  Just continue being "Grampy."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Andy M. said:


> I was talking with my daughter and she told me my grandson asked, "why can't we live with Grampy?!".  Needless to say I was very happy to hear that.



Ah, what a great reward for not killing your daughter during her teen years.*  

* Not implying that your daughter was a handful.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Ah, what a great reward for not killing your daughter during her teen years.*
> 
> * Not implying that your daughter was a handful.




I am amazed to this day that I allowed either of my daughters to live past the age of 11.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> I am amazed to this day that I allowed either of my daughters to live past the age of 11.



Girls are so much harder to raise. I swear from the moment my girls were born, they had hormones running amok throughout their bodies.


----------



## chopper

Katie H said:


> The last thing that made me smile...going on a "date" with my sweetheart last night.  It was an unexpected treat and a wonderful evening.  I'm still smiling.



Sounds wonderful Katie!  Glad you had a good time with the man you love.


----------



## chopper

Andy M. said:


> That's for sure, Katie.  I'm not sure why this is but I'm going to keep doing what I've been doing and hope it lasts.



Love to hear good stories of grandchildren.  They truly are blessings!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> Girls are so much harder to raise. I swear from the moment my girls were born, they had hormones running amok throughout their bodies.



Not always Addie.  To this day I'd still trade in our son for two just like his sister.  Three on the really aggravating days.


----------



## radhuni

My daughter is now three and half years old. She is now always eager to pointing my faults and correcting them. Last night she asked me that why I am so forgetful and absent minded, I replied that because I am not so sharp (although the conversation was in Bengali but I used the term 'sharp' ) like her. This morning she told her Papa "Mamma is not a 'shark' (she has taken sharp as shark) like me, she is a whale".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

radhuni said:


> My daughter is now three and half years old. She is now always eager to pointing my faults and correcting them. Last night she asked me that why I am so forgetful and absent minded, I replied that because I am not so sharp (although the conversation was in Bengali but I used the term 'sharp' ) like her. This morning she told her Papa "Mamma is not a 'shark' (she has taken sharp as shark) like me, she is a whale".



The mistakes children make when learning are sometimes the most precious.


----------



## Dawgluver

radhuni said:


> My daughter is now three and half years old. She is now always eager to pointing my faults and correcting them. Last night she asked me that why I am so forgetful and absent minded, I replied that because I am not so sharp (although the conversation was in Bengali but I used the term 'sharp' ) like her. This morning she told her Papa "Mamma is not a 'shark' (she has taken sharp as shark) like me, she is a whale".



Too funny, Radhuni!  

I love whales!


----------



## radhuni

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The mistakes children make when learning are sometimes the most precious.



Very true, these mistakes also shows that they also learning analogy.


----------



## radhuni

Dawgluver said:


> Too funny, Radhuni!
> 
> I love whales!



Thank you


----------



## Cooking Goddess

radhuni, that is such a sweet story.  Take it from a Mom of adult children who didn't do this:  write down all these cute things your child says.  That way when she gets older you can laugh together about what adorable things she said as a child.  I'm sure when our kids and I reminisce we've forgotten more stories than we remember.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> radhuni, that is such a sweet story.  Take it from a Mom of adult children who didn't do this:  write down all these cute things your child says.  That way when she gets older you can laugh together about what adorable things she said as a child.  I'm sure when our kids and I reminisce we've forgotten more stories than we remember.



When I was working as a graphic designer many moons ago, someone I worked with asked me to take a list of her daughter's funny sayings and make it suitable for framing. She gave it to her daughter as a high school graduation present.


----------



## radhuni

Thank you so much for the beautiful ideas.My mom still tell us the funny things we had done or said in our childhood, but writing down or giving her as a present never came across my mind. I will certainly write down and wait to give her as a present with some of her cute photos. I will write the name of you two and will tell her that you have given me the idea.

Thank you again GotGarlic and Cooking Goddess.


----------



## CatPat

Everything in the corner of my world makes me smile. Of late, my dog who brought me the toy she loves so. We played and she does love the play.

~Cat


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> radhuni, that is such a sweet story. Take it from a Mom of adult children who didn't do this: write down all these cute things your child says. That way when she gets older you can laugh together about what adorable things she said as a child. I'm sure when our kids and I reminisce we've forgotten more stories than we remember.


 
When I was a youngster (and getting interested in cooking), I had some childish notions.  Sometimes these would end up in broken glassware....   a classic endeavour of mine (aged 11) was to make a sponge cake in a beautiful glass jelly mould.  This didn't go well.  Once I had cleared up the mess of broken glass and sponge, I wrote my mother an apology note and went to hide in my bedroom. 

Luckily, by the time she had finished reading my note, she was doubled up laughing and I got off scot free!      I soon learned that notes of apology worked well with my mother and she received several over the years (all cooking/breakage related).   Unbeknownst to me, she kept all those notes and took huge pleasure in sharing them!


----------



## taxlady

Love that story KC.


----------



## KatyCooks

taxlady said:


> Love that story KC.


 
Aw, thanks Taxlady.    My mum and me (in a family of males) had a fantastic bond.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Do you still have those notes Katy?  When cleaning out my Mom's things I ran across all sorts of souvenirs, some touching some "what the heck?".  Kept the sweet things like notes and my ponytail from my very first haircut (I was probably around 5 and it was long).  Pitched the odd things like the sugar chalice from my First Communion cake and her mom's dentures.


----------



## Addie

Poo was in the second grade. It was Halloween and the teacher had them cut out different shapes for that day. My son chose to cut out a headstone from black construction paper. Using a piece of chalk, he wrote in my name (Mommy) and the date of my birth 1749 along with the date of my death 1620. Yup, a little mixed up. And a walking zombie. On top was a picture of him with tears running down his face. I kept that along with a lot of other things that I gave to his new bride to save so she could show them to their children. She was so delighted to get them. Along with the jar he made out of clay. He made a long rope of clay and built it up going round and round on a base. She has that on her desk at work to hold her pencils and pens.


----------



## KatyCooks

Cooking Goddess said:


> Do you still have those notes Katy? When cleaning out my Mom's things I ran across all sorts of souvenirs, some touching some "what the heck?". Kept the sweet things like notes and my ponytail from my very first haircut (I was probably around 5 and it was long). Pitched the odd things like the sugar chalice from my First Communion cake and her mom's dentures.


 
Unfortunately not (as far as I know).   When my lovely mum died (far too early at 69), I was not involved in the "clear out" that my dad and brothers did at the family home.  Bills and "important" stuff were preserved, but "unimportant" stuff like personal notes were thrown out.  I haven't given up hope of finding something of interest though.  Since my dad died last October, my youngest brother isn't throwing anything out without consulting us.  I have found an absolutely fascinating copy of a letter from my grand uncle - sent from New York to his home town in Ireland, and dated in the 1930s.  

I really hope I find more snippets and notes as we go through.


----------



## CWS4322

I have the letters that my grandmother wrote to my grandfather when he was serving in WWI. These were written when he was in a hospital in England (which no one knew). The letters get progressively more "scolding" for not having heard from him. She also wrote about the neighbours/friends who died from the flu epidemic. The letters gave me an insight into a side of my grandma's personality I never knew.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Top Secret Drum Corps - Edinburgh Military Tattoo 2012 - 720p HD - YouTube


----------



## CarolPa

The last thing that made me smile was reading the thread about the meat glue.


----------



## CatPat

I went inside from the bicycle ride with Azia and DA was waiting for me with the smile!
Life is so good!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Top Secret Drum Corps - Edinburgh Military Tattoo 2012 - 720p HD - YouTube


I've seen it before, but it's definitely worth watching again.


----------



## middie

Wow. Amazing


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Top Secret Drum Corps - Edinburgh Military Tattoo 2012 - 720p HD - YouTube



Wow, the precision of the Rockettes!  Nice.

Now for a little silly in kilts.  Wanted to go see these guys at the Woodstock Fair in CT on Labor Day but the weather was garbage.  Darned, since I was hoping to get front-row seats.  
Red Hot Chilli Pipers - Don`t stop believing - YouTube


----------



## CatPat

My dog, Azia, had the fart and attempted to run away from it!

That is funny!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## middie

CatPat said:


> My dog, Azia, had the fart and attempted to run away from it!
> 
> That is funny!
> 
> Your friend,
> ~Cat



My ex roommate's dog did the same thing!!!


----------



## taxlady

When my ex and I were walking to the Unitarian church to meet the minister who would marry us, he farted a real stinker. We started walking faster. There was a breeze. We walked nearly a block before we got away from it. By then we were in fits of laughter. Who gets followed down the street by a fart?


----------



## CatPat

These are so very funny! DA always does say that the farting is the most funniest of things the person can do. 

I have the story of the farting I shall post in the Off Topic postings.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

taxlady said:


> When my ex and I were walking to the Unitarian church to meet the minister who would marry us, he farted a real stinker. We started walking faster. There was a breeze. We walked nearly a block before we got away from it. By then we were in fits of laughter. Who gets followed down the street by a fart?



I believe you were!

Did you contact the authorities?

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

I am a happy camper.

I have been trying to find a handy person to build a back fence. It's the back section that would attach to the two side sections and make the yard enclosed. It's only 16' wide. It only needs two fence posts - one at either side of the gate. I got an estimate from a local big box hardware store:  $1,074.97 tax in.  I haven't heard back from any of the handymen I have contacted.

Well, a friend posted on FB that she was looking for work and mentioned she can do home renos, so I asked if she could build a fence. She came by today and said she figures it will take her 4-5 hours. I will be paying for the $100 or so of materials. We are having an argument about her hourly rate. She only wants to charge $15/hour and I find that unreasonably low.

She's coming on Thursday to build it. w00t! If we are happy with the fence, I will ask her to fix the ceiling in the living room and some other stuff. She told me that she would really much rather do this kind of work, than work in an office.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I am a happy camper.
> 
> I have been trying to find a handy person to build a back fence. It's the back section that would attach to the two side sections and make the yard enclosed. It's only 16' wide. It only needs two fence posts - one at either side of the gate. I got an estimate from a local big box hardware store:  $1,074.97 tax in.  I haven't heard back from any of the handymen I have contacted.
> 
> Well, a friend posted on FB that she was looking for work and mentioned she can do home renos, so I asked if she could build a fence. She came by today and said she figures it will take her 4-5 hours. I will be paying for the $100 or so of materials. We are having an argument about her hourly rate. She only wants to charge $15/hour and I find that unreasonably low.
> 
> She's coming on Thursday to build it. w00t! If we are happy with the fence, I will ask her to fix the ceiling in the living room and some other stuff. She told me that she would really much rather do this kind of work, than work in an office.




That's wonderful TL!!  Tell her she gets your preferred hourly wage or $10 cdn more an hour...her choice (i.e. $20 OR $30/hour).


----------



## Dawgluver

Wrestling is back as an Olympic sport!  It beat out squash and softball, which I'm pretty sure weren't part of the original games!


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Wrestling is back as an Olympic sport!  It beat out squash and softball, which I'm pretty sure weren't part of the original games!



There IS a God. Good on this!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Wrestling is back as an Olympic sport!  It beat out squash and softball, which I'm pretty sure weren't part of the original games!



I did not understand why it was dropped in the first place.  It will we back in 2020.  There re so many events more worthy of being dropped.


----------



## CatPat

Everything today!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## texasgirl

Getting my hair chopped off and realizing how much I look like my momma


----------



## kadesma

Having my grandkids and their moms here every Sunday for dinner. How that makes me smile.
kades


----------



## CatPat

Azia's new restraint, DA, my family, my new country, everything makes me smile!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

I smile every time I look at my herbs growing.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I smile every time I look at my herbs growing.



Gorgeous, Taxy!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Gorgeous, Taxy!


Thank you. They really seem to like compost. The ones I bought as itty bitty plants are just growing in compost. There's a bit of soil in with the compost for the chives and that *one parsley plant*. They were growing in the soil and I potted them so they wouldn't get stepped on again by the workmen. The parsley came along by accident.







There's some purslane in that pot too.


----------



## vitauta

your herb garden ledge is a gorgeous sight, taxy!  does it smell divine, too?


----------



## Aunt Bea

Very nice herb garden!

It looks like you have some space between the stones in your patio.  Next spring try out some creeping thyme.  It likes those warm stones and when people step on it a nice fragrance is released, perfect for your workmen!


----------



## taxlady

Thank you ladies.



vitauta said:


> your herb garden ledge is a gorgeous sight, taxy!  does it smell divine, too?



Only when you touch the leaves. You just have to touch them lightly and the smell is on your hands.



Aunt Bea said:


> Very nice herb garden!
> 
> It looks like you have some space between the stones in your patio.  Next spring try out some creeping thyme.  It likes those warm stones and when people step on it a nice fragrance is released, perfect for your workmen!


Don't think there will be workmen next year. I love the idea of creeping thyme between the patio stones. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## JoAnn L.

The last thing to make me smile was this morning while I was waiting in line at Target, there was a little girl (about 1 year old) with her mom and she kept giving me the biggest,sweetest, smile. She melted my heart and I didn't mind the long wait in line.


----------



## kadesma

Dawgluver said:


> Gorgeous, Taxy!


 ^+1
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I smile every time I look at my herbs growing.



That is beautiful TL!!!


----------



## TATTRAT

realizing I am officially on vacation. first real vacation since all my health crap started. First trip on 2 new hip replacements. First real trip with my girlfriend. First real time away from everything in 4 years. That is a LOT to smile about, and I am frickin' tickled!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> realizing I am officially on vacation. first real vacation since all my health crap started. First trip on 2 new hip replacements. First real trip with my girlfriend. First real time away from everything in 4 years. That is a LOT to smile about, and I am frickin' tickled!



Yay!!

Where you headed, Tatt?


----------



## Andy M.

TATTRAT said:


> realizing I am officially on vacation. first real vacation since all my health crap started. First trip on 2 new hip replacements. First real trip with my girlfriend. First real time away from everything in 4 years. That is a LOT to smile about, and I am frickin' tickled!



That's really great!  Here's hoping you and your new parts have a fantastic vacation with your GF.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Where you headed, Tatt?


Yes, Yay! And yes, where are you off to?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I smile every time I look at my herbs growing.



Very nice!  I had a wonderful herb garden right off our one-step porch in our first house.  Would sit in the rocker feet away from the plants and inhale deeply whenever it rained.  *sigh*  Then I put coco mulch in the bed and every time it rained I got a craving for chocolate.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

TATTRAT said:


> realizing I am officially on vacation. first real vacation since all my health crap started. First trip on 2 new hip replacements. First real trip with my girlfriend. First real time away from everything in 4 years. That is a LOT to smile about, and I am frickin' tickled!



Two new hips, renewed health, and a vacation with the GF?   Life doesn't get much better than that, huh?  Have a  nice trip wherever you're headed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been listening to the baseball game and just had to chuckle at the end.  Because my team won it 14-3?  Naw, they were playing a bad team.  But during the post-game show the play-by-play guy said "this is where we normally bring you the WKYC weather, but we don't have that tonight.  I can tell you that it is dark tonight, and it will be light tomorrow".  We got a laugh out of that one!


----------



## middie

Logging on and seeing birthday wishes


----------



## TATTRAT

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yay!!
> 
> Where you headed, Tatt?






Andy M. said:


> That's really great!  Here's hoping you and your new parts have a fantastic vacation with your GF.






taxlady said:


> Yes, Yay! And yes, where are you off to?



Thanks ALL! Heading to Puerto Rico tomorrow, then sailing out of San Juan on sunday, heading to St.kitts, St.thomas, barbados, St.Lucia and St.Maarten.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hope you have a good time Tat!  Pictures afterwards would be appreciated.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> Thanks ALL! Heading to Puerto Rico tomorrow, then sailing out of San Juan on sunday, heading to St.kitts, St.thomas, barbados, St.Lucia and St.Maarten.



Have fun, you deserve it!


----------



## TATTRAT

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hope you have a good time Tat!  Pictures afterwards would be appreciated.



Oh, there will be plenty, I assure you! Check out my flickr page linked in the sig.


----------



## TATTRAT

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Have fun, you deserve it!



thanks PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> Oh, there will be plenty, I assure you! Check out my flickr page linked in the sig.



Only look if you have a couple hours CG...you'll be there looking at some awesome photos!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm sitting here in Happy Tears over this story:

Man wears sign, gets wife kidney ... from Beach woman | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm sitting here in Happy Tears over this story:
> 
> Man wears sign, gets wife kidney ... from Beach woman | HamptonRoads.com | PilotOnline.com


Oh how lovely. I have the happy tears too.

I'm reminded of a friend who got a bone marrow, stem cell transplant from a stranger for leukemia. This was after a huge internet campaign to find him a compatible donor. Unfortunately, though the transplant worked fine, it didn't cure his leukemia. He died less than a year after being diagnosed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Oh how lovely. I have the happy tears too.
> 
> I'm reminded of a friend who got a bone marrow, stem cell transplant from a stranger for leukemia. This was after a huge internet campaign to find him a compatible donor. Unfortunately, though the transplant worked fine, it didn't cure his leukemia. He died less than a year after being diagnosed.



The love and devotion Larry Swilling has for his wife is so touching, when he started crying on camera I was a lost cause.


----------



## CatPat

Our pastor's sermon today! It was wonderful!
And to be with DA.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## taxlady

This video made me smile. It also blew me away.

Blind skateboarder. Be brave, be safe. - YouTube


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just finished watching our cat dreaming!  She was making little happy air-leaking-from-a-balloon noises like she makes when she eats something she really likes, and her one front paw was twitching and making kneading motions.  Wonder if she had caught a mouse in her dreams - which is the ONLY place she can catch one since she's a strictly-indoor cat.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

I received this in an email today. Sure made me smile.


----------



## CatPat

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I received this in an email today. Sure made me smile.



I love this. Dogs are so very nice.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## CatPat

Cooking Goddess said:


> Just finished watching our cat dreaming!  She was making little happy air-leaking-from-a-balloon noises like she makes when she eats something she really likes, and her one front paw was twitching and making kneading motions.  Wonder if she had caught a mouse in her dreams - which is the ONLY place she can catch one since she's a strictly-indoor cat.



Kali and Misty do this also! It is very cute!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I received this in an email today. Sure made me smile.



Made me smile, too...thanks!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A Capella Science - Bohemian Gravity! - YouTube


----------



## Hoot

This article made me smile. It's from the USA Today website.
Dairy Queen Worker's Intervention
It's a shame when this kind of thing is a news item. 
I would like to think that it is not all that uncommon, but maybe I am just naive..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Good story, Hoot!!!  Thanks!


----------



## taxlady

Saw them both on FaceBook yesterday and love them.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> A Capella Science - Bohemian Gravity! - YouTube


I wanted to post that here, but couldn't think of where to put it.


Hoot said:


> This article made me smile. It's from the USA Today website.
> Dairy Queen Worker's Intervention
> It's a shame when this kind of thing is a news item.
> I would like to think that it is not all that uncommon, but maybe I am just naive..


Maybe I'm naive too. I think it just doesn't get observed often, so we don't know it's happening.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Baseball.    I might be crying tomorrow - or Sunday - but right now I'm smiling.


----------



## Addie

Teddy. His daily routine is he jumps up on my bed for his daily scratchies, then goes over to see what I have put in his dish and drinks some water. Then he goes and flops down on his mat right near Spike and falls sound asleep. 

Well, yesterday, Spike took Teddy for his six week bath and haircut. Not one of Teddy's favorite activities. He came in, jumped up on my bed, snuggled right up to me and flopped down to go to sleep. I had to get up and I disturbed his sleep. So he jumped down, went over to where Spike was sitting, turned his back on Spike and just sat there staring at the wall. Spike called him to jump up on his lap. Teddy was sulking. He wasn't talking to Spike. He just sat there with his back to Spike and totally ignored him. "I'll show him!" I called him and he came running. He refused to even look at or respond to Spike for at least an hour. What a spoiled little brat!!! And all because he had to have a bath and a haircut. Something he hates. Spike and I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Katie H

I'm smiling ear-to-ear with a few tears streaming my cheeks.  All happy.

I just went out back to hang some laundry on the line and I was greeted by the most beautiful bell-like sound and realized that Glenn had rehung our Corinthian Bells wind chimes.  They'd been down for a while and I just love the sounds they make.  So melodious and gentle.  Nothing could've been more beautiful on this sunny, clear first day of fall.  I think I'm going to spend a little time on the back porch in the hammock this afternoon and enjoy the music some more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I love wind chimes!  They tend to disappear around here, I guess others don't like them as much as I do.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love wind chimes!  They tend to disappear around here, I guess others don't like them as much as I do.



These are gorgeous and we've had them for several years.  One of the nicest things is that the clapper is wooden, which makes such a beautiful sound against the metal chimes.

You can click on the link I posted and hear a brief sound clip of our chimes.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I love wind chimes!  They tend to disappear around here, I guess others don't like them as much as I do.



Kinda like Weber grills disappear?  Maybe others like them too much!

Those are cool, Katie!  I love chimes too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They sound great!  I've been stopping myself from buying another set of the BIG ones.  I have no place inside to hang them.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They sound great!  I've been stopping myself from buying another set of the BIG ones.  I have no place inside to hang them.



Ours stay outside all the time.  Glenn's put them up on a hook in the outside corner of the back porch, just off our bedroom.  They're in a protected area so the UV won't be too harmful to the cording.  The porch also has a very, very high ceiling so they are also out of the way of people and other things such as our small tractor and the 4-wheeler.  It's a BIG back porch.  About 14-16 feet wide by about 60 feet long.

Since the chimes are so near our bedroom, I love to drift off to sleep at night as they "sing" me to sleep.  Soooooo restful.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Roland rolls his eyes every time we walk by a wind chimes display because he knows I'm going to have to go over and get them all started chiming to see what the sound like. I love the wooden and bamboo chimes, the hollow metal chimes with a wooden clacker, the solid metal chimes with the metal clacker. Pretty much all of them. They're just pretty.


----------



## Addie

When Poo bought his home, I bought him a beautiful set of wind chimes from Romania. That is where his wife is from. They hang on his front porch and sound so beautiful. For their house warming party I bought a typical New England Pineapple Door knocker.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Wondering around Wally World today I came across some Cracker Jack. I thought "Cracker Jack.....really???" I haven't seen that since I was a kid. I grabbed a box and gave it a shake like the commercials back in the day and chowed down.
Happy times.

Mrs Dawg thought I had lost it.


----------



## radhuni

My sister is 1 and 1/2 years younger than me but we look alike. Yesterday we went to their place. My niece is only 1 year and 7 months old, she had mistaken me as her mom, she was babling mam mam mam and came to me and then sit on my lap. (although my daughter got angry, she was yelling she to her cousin, " you are a small baby and you don't know anything, she is not your mom, she is my mom", yet she herself done this when she was around 2 years old.)


----------



## Dawgluver

radhuni said:


> My sister is 1 and 1/2 years younger than me but we look alike. Yesterday we went to their place. My niece is only 1 year and 7 months old, she had mistaken me as her mom, she was babling mam mam mam and came to me and then sit on my lap. (although my daughter got angry, she was yelling she to her cousin, " you are a small baby and you don't know anything, she is not your mom, she is my mom", yet she herself done this when she was around 2 years old.)



  Little kids are so funny!


----------



## Dawgluver

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Wondering around Wally World today I came across some Cracker Jack. I thought "Cracker Jack.....really???" I haven't seen that since I was a kid. I grabbed a box and gave it a shake like the commercials back in the day and chowed down.
> Happy times.
> 
> Mrs Dawg thought I had lost it.



As long as you got the prize in the box!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> I'm smiling ear-to-ear with a few tears streaming my cheeks.  All happy.
> 
> I just went out back to hang some laundry on the line and I was greeted by the most beautiful bell-like sound and realized that Glenn had rehung our Corinthian Bells wind chimes.  They'd been down for a while and I just love the sounds they make.  So melodious and gentle.....


Wind Chimes eh?  Hmmmm.......Not A Fan.  Sorry!  Although I must admit something:  our neighbor-from-hell had hung a chime from their back house wall plant bracket, right off their deck.  When I first saw them I thought "glad I'm not in the back of the house that much" but, thank goodness, these are rather pleasant.  Would not like to listen to them as I drift off to sleep though, since I like to sleep, as Himself puts it, in a cave.  Dark + cool + quiet.

Every time someone mentions wind chimes I think of this song by Christine Lavin.  It is Christine singing - apparently she is at a goodbye concert for a fellow touring folk singer who is hanging up the travelling guitar: Wind Chimes for Rosalie Sorrels by Christine Lavin - YouTube

PS: When you hear a lot of wind chimes sounding Christine is actually hanging them on the head of her guitar!


----------



## GotGarlic

Driving to a doctor's appointment this morning, I saw a license plate that said ILUVGG


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You are famous!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

You gotta just love this. Made me smile ear to ear.Tonight You Belong to Me (Cover) - Me and my 4 y.o. - YouTube


----------



## Addie

Absolute delight. Thanks for the smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> You gotta just love this. Made me smile ear to ear.



That was perfect!  Thanks for the smiles and giggles.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

In spite of the fact that I darn near went into cardiac arrest, I was smiling at the end of yet another Indians' walk-off homerun win.  It's quite an exciting baseball season for this long-time fan.


----------



## CatPat

DA was smiling to me as I helped her to her bed. She said, "I love you Cat, you are a good girl."

I said, "I love you too, Aunty. Thank you."

Oh I do love her!

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## radhuni

Yesterday my friend present me a fancy hand bag for puja.


----------



## kadesma

When my daughter called and asked us to watch Olivia and Ethan for the weekend . I can hardly wait. How we love these two. 
kades


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm happy for you kades!  Enjoy your time with the littles.


Our daughter gave me a quick call tonight.  Just a little venting from one frustrated Girl Scout leader to a former leader.  When she said she felt better after talking it made my heart smile big!  Sure wished we could have had that talk over a cup of hot chocolate thought.  Or, maybe, a glass of wine.


----------



## kadesma

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm happy for you kades! Enjoy your time with the littles.
> 
> 
> Our daughter gave me a quick call tonight. Just a little venting from one frustrated Girl Scout leader to a former leader. When she said she felt better after talking it made my heart smile big! Sure wished we could have had that talk over a cup of hot chocolate thought. Or, maybe, a glass of wine.


 Will do CG enjoying hot chocolate pr a glass of wine whould have been so nice for both of you. I enjoy my children 2 girls and 2 boys so much. glad to see you do as well.
kades


----------



## Zhizara

I'm smiling because I've got a brand new TV remote.  My old one was failing.  First my mute wouldn't work, then some of the numbers started sticking, then this morning the favorites quit working.  I called the cable company yesterday afternoon and got a new one brought to me this morning - FREE!!!!


----------



## taxlady

Zhizara said:


> I'm smiling because I've got a brand new TV remote.  My old one was failing.  First my mute wouldn't work, then some of the numbers started sticking, then this morning the favorites quit working.  I called the cable company yesterday afternoon and got a new one brought to me this morning - FREE!!!!


Yay!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got Shrek a propeller hat...he's been wearing it since I gave it to him when I got home.  Can I pick 'em or what?


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got Shrek a propeller hat...he's been wearing it since I gave it to him when I got home.  Can I pick 'em or what?


Sounds fun. I wanna see. Well, if we can't have a pic of Shrek, maybe from the back, wearing the hat, how about just the hat?


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got Shrek a propeller hat...he's been wearing it since I gave it to him when I got home.  Can I pick 'em or what?



Did Cecil The Sea Serpent come with it?


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Did Cecil The Sea Serpent come with it?



Beanie and Cecil!  One of my earliest fave cartoons!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Sounds fun. I wanna see. Well, if we can't have a pic of Shrek, maybe from the back, wearing the hat, how about just the hat?



Working on it...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Here we go...one Ogre in a propeller hat...


----------



## taxlady

I love it, and multi-coloured!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here we go...one Ogre in a propeller hat...



Awwww, he's adorable!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Awwww, he's adorable!



Yeah, he is...


----------



## Addie

Cecil would be proud! Quite them man. Does the hat make the man or the man make the hat?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Cecil would be proud! Quite them man. Does the hat make the man or the man make the hat?



I think it's a little of both.  I also got him a Day Clock...it points to what day it is


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Zhizara said:


> I'm smiling because I've got a brand new TV remote.  My old one was failing.  First my mute wouldn't work...


You know that button would never fail if you were a guy.   I swear mine is going to break one day too.  Meanwhile, Himself probably couldn't find "mute" on his remote if he was paid to do so.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here we go...one Ogre in a propeller hat...


Shrek hardly looks Ogre-ly in that cap!   More like a multi-colored pussycat.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Shrek hardly looks Ogre-ly in that cap!   More like a multi-colored pussycat.



Ah...you have spotted the attraction...   He was like a 3-year old getting what he wanted for Christmas.  He's such a goof!!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah...you have spotted the attraction...   He was like a 3-year old getting what he wanted for Christmas.  He's such a goof!!



From last year with his health scare and right up to today, I see a whole lot of love there. The best part is that you are still both young enough to have fun together. Don't ever lose that.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to a thrift shop this weekend and bought two Gooseberry Patch cookbooks for $3.99 each. One is Dinners On A Dime and the other one is Speedy Suppers. I love Gooseberry Patch cookbooks.


----------



## CarolPa

JoAnn L. said:


> Went to a thrift shop this weekend and bought two Gooseberry Patch cookbooks for $3.99 each. One is Dinners On A Dime and the other one is Speedy Suppers. I love Gooseberry Patch cookbooks.




I collect cookbooks, but I don't have a Gooseberry Patch one.  Need to do a google search!


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Here we go...one Ogre in a propeller hat...




I love it!


----------



## bakechef

Finding out that today we are legally married in one more state.  Go New Jersey!


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Finding out that today we are legally married in one more state.  Go New Jersey!



+++1!


----------



## GotGarlic

bakechef said:


> Finding out that today we are legally married in one more state.  Go New Jersey!



Yay! And I read that the new New Jersey Senator-elect Cory Booker was conducting marriage services for gays. Nice!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> Finding out that today we are legally married in one more state.  Go New Jersey!



Yay!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

this...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4dT8FJ2GE0


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Looking at the update photos that Beth posted for her new home.  I'm so excited for her!


----------



## Somebunny

Realizing that our old friend Harry is back!  Have really missed his and Bolas' playful irreverence!


----------



## Addie

Thinking about early tomorrow morning. I am getting my hair chopped off. Right now I could make a knot on the top of my head and a pony tail in the back. Tomorrow I am getting a pixie cut as close to my scalp as she can get with a small bangs and a short shag at the back. I hate having long hair. Drives me crazy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Thinking about early tomorrow morning. I am getting my hair chopped off. Right now I could make a knot on the top of my head and a pony tail in the back. Tomorrow I am getting a pixie cut as close to my scalp as she can get with a small bangs and a short shag at the back. I hate having long hair. Drives me crazy.



Getting mine reshaped tomorrow, too.  It's starting to flip oddly and stick out every which way.  Will try to keep some of the length, to keep my neck warm this winter.


----------



## kadesma

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Getting mine reshaped tomorrow, too. It's starting to flip oddly and stick out every which way. Will try to keep some of the length, to keep my neck warm this winter.


 Just be glad you don't have to deal with peeling skin, strange colored skin and thinning hair from dialysis it's the pits. Love Shreks hat he looks so gallant and handsome you are one lucky girl 
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60

kadesma said:


> Just be glad you don't have to deal with peeling skin, strange colored skin and thinning hair from dialysis it's the pits. Love Shreks hat he looks so gallant and handsome you are one lucky girl
> ma



He's a goof, but he's my goof...

Hugs for my Ma!!


----------



## Katie H

Smiling?  Nah!

I'm flat-out laughing.

So, the FedEx delivery truck pulls into the driveway, the driver appears at our door with a smallish box.  Huh?  I wasn't expecting anything, but the label has my name clearly and correctly printed on it.  Okay.  Thank the driver and head inside to open the mystery delivery.

The package is overall about 9x12 and perhaps an inch thick.  I opened it to discover a (what?!) seashell bra.

I certainly don't remember ordering such a thing but, to be thorough, I went to my Amazon account to see if it showed up there as an open order.  Nope.  Then I checked my credit card.  Not there either.

So, to be completely thorough, I called Amazon customer service and talked to a fellow there.  Told him of my situation and, after he stifled a bit of a laugh, he checked and said no such item was showing up, in site of my giving him all the numbers on the shipping labels on the box.  We both got a hearty laugh out of the puzzle and he told me to, um, dispose of the item as I saw fit.

Well, you know what?  It's nearly Halloween, our anniversary is on Halloween, Glenn will be gone all day today helping his son and I have a feeling he'll need a little pick-me-up when he gets home.

Any questions?


----------



## Dawgluver

Uh, no questions here....


----------



## Addie

Oh my! The secret life of Katie H. Film at eleven.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

A gift from a mermaid to a mermaid...interesting.


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> A gift from a mermaid to a mermaid...interesting.



Yes, it is interesting.  I called my younger brother, who has a wicked sense of humor, and asked if he had anything to do with it.  He says, "No."

Spoke to Glenn's daughter who lives in Lexington where the package came from.  Not her either, but she got as good laugh out of it.

And, PF, I don't know any mermaids....

I'm still giggling.


----------



## Andy M.

SO picked up one of those a couple of years ago and we took it to Aruba.  She talked her girlfriend into wearing it to a party one night.  It was the hit of the night!


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> SO picked up one of those a couple of years ago and we took it to Aruba.  She talked her girlfriend into wearing it to a party one night.  It was the hit of the night!



That's great, Andy.  Given my age and how nasty Mr. Gravity has customized my figure, I think if I were to wear this to a party it would have to be a VERY exclusive party of two...Glenn and me.

I haven't taken it out of the cellophane package so I don't know how it works.  Well, hard can it be?  It's a bra after all.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie, the woman who wore it was in her 60s.  She as a bit embarrassed but was a good sport for about 15 minutes.


----------



## Dawgluver

A friend who runs a very popular snorkel party boat tour in Mexico wears them all the time, along with his swim thong.  :hmy:


----------



## Katie H

Dawgluver said:


> A friend who runs a very popular party boat tour in Mexico wears them all the time, along with *his *swim thong :hmy:



Hmmm!  I'd say these are just about right to fit a guy.  They're definitely NOT my size.


----------



## CarolPa

Katie H said:


> Smiling?  Nah!
> 
> I'm flat-out laughing.
> 
> So, the FedEx delivery truck pulls into the driveway, the driver appears at our door with a smallish box.  Huh?  I wasn't expecting anything, but the label has my name clearly and correctly printed on it.  Okay.  Thank the driver and head inside to open the mystery delivery.
> 
> The package is overall about 9x12 and perhaps an inch thick.  I opened it to discover a (what?!) seashell bra.
> 
> I certainly don't remember ordering such a thing but, to be thorough, I went to my Amazon account to see if it showed up there as an open order.  Nope.  Then I checked my credit card.  Not there either.
> 
> So, to be completely thorough, I called Amazon customer service and talked to a fellow there.  Told him of my situation and, after he stifled a bit of a laugh, he checked and said no such item was showing up, in site of my giving him all the numbers on the shipping labels on the box.  We both got a hearty laugh out of the puzzle and he told me to, um, dispose of the item as I saw fit.
> 
> Well, you know what?  It's nearly Halloween, our anniversary is on Halloween, Glenn will be gone all day today helping his son and I have a feeling he'll need a little pick-me-up when he gets home.
> 
> Any questions?




That thing doesn't look like it would do much picking up!!  Is it possible that someone else ordered it as a gift?  Was there no packing slip?


----------



## Katie H

CarolPa said:


> That thing doesn't look like it would do much picking up!!  Is it possible that someone else ordered it as a gift?  Was there no packing slip?



Nope.  No packing slip.  Nothing.

I read _every_ number and/or code on all the labels on the outside of the box to the customer service guy at Amazon.  None of them were an Amazon code.

I'm really thinking someone who knows Glenn and me sent it as a gag gift for our anniversary.

No.  No picking up or uplifting of any sort is possible with this fine, fine garment.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Smiling?  Nah!
> 
> I'm flat-out laughing.
> 
> So, the FedEx delivery truck pulls into the driveway, the driver appears at our door with a smallish box.  Huh?  I wasn't expecting anything, but the label has my name clearly and correctly printed on it.  Okay.  Thank the driver and head inside to open the mystery delivery.
> 
> The package is overall about 9x12 and perhaps an inch thick.  I opened it to discover a (what?!) seashell bra.
> 
> I certainly don't remember ordering such a thing but, to be thorough, I went to my Amazon account to see if it showed up there as an open order.  Nope.  Then I checked my credit card.  Not there either.
> 
> So, to be completely thorough, I called Amazon customer service and talked to a fellow there.  Told him of my situation and, after he stifled a bit of a laugh, he checked and said no such item was showing up, in site of my giving him all the numbers on the shipping labels on the box.  We both got a hearty laugh out of the puzzle and he told me to, um, dispose of the item as I saw fit.
> 
> Well, you know what?  It's nearly Halloween, our anniversary is on Halloween, Glenn will be gone all day today helping his son and I have a feeling he'll need a little pick-me-up when he gets home.
> 
> Any questions?



Um, just one. What color tail are you going to get? 

Mertailor


----------



## Katie H

GotGarlic said:


> Um, just one. What color tail are you going to get?
> 
> Mertailor



Um...I'm thinkin' blue because it's my favorite color and I think it would be lovely in the water.


----------



## Zhizara

Or, for ease in walking:

Adult's Floral Hula Skirt Assortment - Oriental Trading


----------



## Katie H

Zhizara said:


> Or, for ease in walking:
> 
> Adult's Floral Hula Skirt Assortment - Oriental Trading



Real good!  and, as is normal for Oriental Trading, they're sold in good-sized lots.  A bargain at 12 of these beautiful skirts for a mere $36.  Maybe I could get Glenn to wear one.


----------



## CatPat

This is quite very odd! 

Do not try to put your husband in a skirt! Unless he is Scottish, of course. Ha!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Smiling?  Nah!
> 
> I'm flat-out laughing.
> 
> So, the FedEx delivery truck pulls into the driveway, the driver appears at our door with a smallish box.  Huh?  I wasn't expecting anything, but the label has my name clearly and correctly printed on it.  Okay.  Thank the driver and head inside to open the mystery delivery.
> 
> The package is overall about 9x12 and perhaps an inch thick.  I opened it to discover a (what?!) seashell bra........................


That hardly looks like proper Gypsy attire.


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> That hardly looks like proper Gypsy attire.



You're absolutely right, but this near Halloween I have to make allowances.


----------



## Andy M.

Katie, here on DC we hava a Randon Photo Thread.   Just sayin...


----------



## Katie H

Andy M. said:


> Katie, here on DC we hava a Randon Photo Thread.   Just sayin...



Hmmm, Andy.  "When _some place_ freezes over" comes to mind.  That's how likely there'll be a photo of me wearing this tasteful item.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Hmmm, Andy.  "When _some place_ freezes over" comes to mind.  That's how likely there'll be a photo of me wearing this tasteful item.


How about just the tasteful, elegant item?


----------



## Somebunny

This text from DD  relating a conversation that my  granddaughter who turns 4 on Tuesday had with her dad this morning.

"Hahahaha Sophia just told Derrick "you're not going to the field birthday" and put her thumb up. "You're not going to the cupcake birthday!" And put her pointer finger up at him. "You're going to THIS birthday" andddd flipped him off bec of course the middle finger was next in line. Lol"

I had to ask DD what a "field" party was, apparently the pre school is going on a "field trip" tomorrow and DD is bringing cupcakes to celebrate granddaughters bday.  Gotta love those toddlers!  Cracked me up!


----------



## CarolPa

taxlady said:


> How about just the tasteful, elegant item?




She already posted that.  See post #6093.


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> She already posted that.  See post #6093.


That's the one on Amazon, with a person. I meant the one she actually got.


----------



## Katie H

taxlady said:


> How about just the tasteful, elegant item?




Now _that_ I can do.  I'll try to take a photo of it and post it for all to enjoy.


----------



## Dawgluver

Katie H said:


> Now that I can do.  I'll try to take a photo of it and post it for all to enjoy.



You need the matching swim thong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> This text from DD  relating a conversation that my  granddaughter who turns 4 on Tuesday had with her dad this morning.
> 
> "Hahahaha Sophia just told Derrick "you're not going to the field birthday" and put her thumb up. "You're not going to the cupcake birthday!" And put her pointer finger up at him. "You're going to THIS birthday" andddd flipped him off bec of course the middle finger was next in line. Lol"
> 
> I had to ask DD what a "field" party was, apparently the pre school is going on a "field trip" tomorrow and DD is bringing cupcakes to celebrate granddaughters bday.  Gotta love those toddlers!  Cracked me up!



That's down right funny!  Another Tuesday Birthday...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That's down right funny!  Another Tuesday Birthday...


And how many fingers will we be on Tuesday, Miss Fiona?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> And how many fingers will we be on Tuesday, Miss Fiona?



I don't hab dat many fingers and toes  35 or 53, can't remember which.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My sister and my husband. They are just good at making me smile.


----------



## JoAnn L.

The gas in our town is $2.99.9 a gallon.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

JoAnn L. said:


> The gas in our town is $2.99.9 a gallon.



Wow, that is low. Haven't seen it that low in a while.


----------



## Dawgluver

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Wow, that is low. Haven't seen it that low in a while.



Oh dear.  In our town, gas is $3.09.  At one of my rural out of towns, I filled up at $2.94!  Score!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear.  In our town, gas is $3.09.  At one of my rural out of towns, I filled up at $2.94!  Score!



Our is currently $3.40. It was "cheep" at $3.20 a few weeks back.


----------



## taxlady

Goodness gracious, I haven't seen $2.99/gallon in years. Ours is down to $1.344/litre ($5.088/gallon).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We are still at $3.36/gallon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was checking gas prices along our route to FL earlier today.  Richmond VA was at $2.75!  I kinda remember seeing a $2.60-something but danged if I can remember where!  In any event, the prices will change in the next week day or two.  I remember them fluctuating like crazy back in OH.


----------



## CarolPa

Down to $3.379 here.  I had to ask DH.  I never look at the price.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> Goodness gracious, I haven't seen $2.99/gallon in years. Ours is down to $1.344/litre ($5.088/gallon).


 
 Wow. It's been $1.144 ($4.34/Gal) or so around here over the last week.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Wow. It's been $1.144 ($4.34/Gal) or so around here over the last week.


I always check the gas prices when I visit my MIL in Cornwall, Ontario. It's not as easy to compare as it sounds. I use "supreme". There is variation in how much more "supreme" costs than regular. It varies here too, but it's usually not as much more here as it is in Ontario.  And to add to the confusion, Ultramar and a few other stations have 3 cents off on "supreme" on Thursdays.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> I always check the gas prices when I visit my MIL in Cornwall, Ontario. It's not as easy to compare as it sounds. I use "supreme". There is variation in how much more "supreme" costs than regular. It varies here too, but it's usually not as much more here as it is in Ontario.  And to add to the confusion, Ultramar and a few other stations have 3 cents off on "supreme" on Thursdays.


 
Check out gasbuddy.com. I use it all the time when we are on a road trip. Or even around here.
They have an app for all the popular smart phones.


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Check out gasbuddy.com. I use it all the time when we are on a road trip. Or even around here.
> They have an app for all the popular smart phones.


I have been using Gasbuddy for a few years. I don't remember if I bothered to get the app for my Android phone. I had it on my iPhone.

Too often, people don't bother to report the price of "supreme". Sometimes they even get it wrong. I think it's that they think they know how much more it costs/litre than regular. There is someone who keeps doing that for the prices at my local Ultramar and he doesn't put the lower price on Thursdays.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> I have been using Gasbuddy for a few years. I don't remember if I bothered to get the app for my Android phone. I had it on my iPhone.
> 
> Too often, people don't bother to report the price of "supreme". Sometimes they even get it wrong. I think it's that they think they know how much more it costs/litre than regular. There is someone who keeps doing that for the prices at my local Ultramar and he doesn't put the lower price on Thursdays.


 
Oh supreme.....for that our prices are about the same. I've been watching diesel lately as I'm in the market for a new car and have narrowed it down to the VW Jetta diesel or the Chev Cruze diesel. I drive around 500km a week and need something more fuel efficient.


----------



## Zhizara

I got a letter from my apartment's management advising me that I'd been overpaying my rent for awhile and have an $85 credit to take advantage of this month!!!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Zhizara said:


> I got a letter from my apartment's management advising me that I'd been overpaying my rent for awhile and have an $85 credit to take advantage of this month!!!



Now that is definitely something to smile about.


----------



## GotGarlic

This:


----------



## Addie

Zhizara said:


> I got a letter from my apartment's management advising me that I'd been overpaying my rent for awhile and have an $85 credit to take advantage of this month!!!



Spike does that deliberately. It upset the office something fierce. I messes up their bookkeeping. He just keeps on doing it until he is ahead for one months rent. It happens about twice a year.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Spike does that deliberately. It upset the office something fierce. I messes up their bookkeeping. He just keeps on doing it until he is ahead for one months rent. It happens about twice a year.



I do it with the knowledge of the office, they know that I will be caught up each December.  Gives me extra cash when I need it.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I do it with the knowledge of the office, they know that I will be caught up each December.  Gives me extra cash when I need it.



Nothing like a free month of rent when it comes in December.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Nothing like a free month of rent when it comes in December.



Well, it's not exactly "free"...it's just pre-paid.


----------



## GotGarlic

You could just put $10 a week in a jar or something.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> You could just put $10 a week in a jar or something.



Too easy to dip into for no real good reason.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg




----------



## Zhizara

Great picture, Rocket!  Sweet, thanks!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

I was coming off the elevator at work and there were three women waiting to get. One of them complimented me on my blouse and said it was the perfect color for my eyes. It made me smile and I thanked her. As I walked away I heard one of the women say, "That girl is so nice," and another say, "Mhmm, and so pretty." The woman who had complimented me on my blouse added, "She's beautiful *because* she's nice." What a wonderful compliment, to be beautiful because I'm nice. Made my day.


----------



## Andy M.

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I was coming off the elevator at work and there were three women waiting to get. One of them complimented me on my blouse and said it was the perfect color for my eyes. It made me smile and I thanked her. As I walked away I heard one of the women say, "That girl is so nice," and another say, "Mhmm, and so pretty." The woman who had complimented me on my blouse added, "She's beautiful *because* she's nice." What a wonderful compliment, to be beautiful because I'm nice. Made my day.




"Beautiful", "Pretty", "Nice".  We're going to need a picture of that blouse.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> "Beautiful", "Pretty", "Nice".  We're going to need a picture of that blouse.


Definitely


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> I was coming off the elevator at work and there were three women waiting to get. One of them complimented me on my blouse and said it was the perfect color for my eyes. It made me smile and I thanked her. As I walked away I heard one of the women say, "That girl is so nice," and another say, "Mhmm, and so pretty." The woman who had complimented me on my blouse added, "She's beautiful *because* she's nice." What a wonderful compliment, to be beautiful because I'm nice. Made my day.



That is great PAG!

I must be downright gorgeous!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> That is great PAG!
> 
> I must be downright gorgeous!



I bet you are PF.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Andy M. said:


> "Beautiful", "Pretty", "Nice".  We're going to need a picture of that blouse.



Alright Andy, here you go.



And this is what it looks like on me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yup, they are right, downright beautiful!!


----------



## Dawgluver

You make me smile, PAG!  The ladies were right!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks gals!


----------



## Andy M.

Downright gorgeous is right.  

The blouse ain't bad either.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Thanks Andy!


----------



## Cheryl J

I LOVE that blouse, PAG, it's just my style, too.  And what a beautiful lady you are.  Such nice things to hear from strangers on an elevator, that would have made my day, too!  

Last thing that made me smile big was yesterday....it was my birthday and I spent it with my daughter and grandson - he's 3 and is just beginning to understand the concept of birthdays, and I got so many little grandson hugs.


----------



## Addie

One for you! Pag, that has to be one of the loveliest complements you will ever get. Niceness shines right through on some folks, and you are one of them.


----------



## Somebunny

Cheryl J said:


> I LOVE that blouse, PAG, it's just my style, too.  And what a beautiful lady you are.  Such nice things to hear from strangers on an elevator, that would have made my day, too!    Last thing that made me smile big was yesterday....it was my birthday and I spent it with my daughter and grandson - he's 3 and is just beginning to understand the concept of birthdays, and I got so many little grandson hugs.



Cheryl, your post made me smile, we are birthday buddies!  Aren't grandkids the best?  I had a FaceTime conversation with my 2 & 4 year old granddaughters yesterday, the 4 year old kept saying happy dirt day Nana!  Cracked me up..... .


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> I LOVE that blouse, PAG, it's just my style, too.  And what a beautiful lady you are.  Such nice things to hear from strangers on an elevator, that would have made my day, too!
> 
> Last thing that made me smile big was yesterday....it was my birthday and I spent it with my daughter and grandson - he's 3 and is just beginning to understand the concept of birthdays, and I got so many little grandson hugs.



Well...Happy Belated Birthday!


Last thing that made me smile... <singsong voice>I gave PAG an earworm</singsong voice>


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cheryl J said:


> I LOVE that blouse, PAG, it's just my style, too.  And what a beautiful lady you are.  Such nice things to hear from strangers on an elevator, that would have made my day, too!
> 
> Last thing that made me smile big was yesterday....it was my birthday and I spent it with my daughter and grandson - he's 3 and is just beginning to understand the concept of birthdays, and I got so many little grandson hugs.



I love the way children learn. I love watching them figure out things like holidays and birthdays, and seeing them start to understand why they are celebrations. I'm glad you got lots of birthday hugs.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, Princess.  

Somebunny...."happy dirt day"!  That is so funny, I just love the vocabulary of little ones.  Makes me smile every time.  

Thank you, PAG - yes, you can almost see the moment when they realize it!  Precious as can be.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Somebunny said:


> Cheryl, your post made me smile, we are birthday buddies!  Aren't grandkids the best?  I had a FaceTime conversation with my 2 & 4 year old granddaughters yesterday, the 4 year old kept saying happy dirt day Nana!  Cracked me up..... .



Happy dirt day. That's funny. Kids are awesome.


----------



## Addie

There is ten years between baby #4 and #5. So I had the time to really enjoy Poo's baby and childhood. I used to hide around the corner and watch him play. It gave me many smiles. All his Playskool toys made noises. His weeble people talked back to him. His trucks would whiz around the room making great sounds and climb hills right up the front of the couch and over the arm and back down to the floor. Both he and his toys went on great adventures. The bottom cabinet of the TV was the garage for his vehicles. That is where he parked them every night before bath time. 

But Sunday was my favorite day. Sesame Street started at six a.m. and was on until six p.m. You weren't going to get him down for a nap. He fell sound asleep right there on the floor right in the middle of all his toys. And if I tried to change the station, he woke right up. To this day I still smile when I think about his baby and childhood


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When tinlizzie and I met for brunch on Tuesday she brought me a beautiful, sweetly-smelling rose from her garden.  I've enjoyed having it on our table this week and will pass it along to the ladies in the office when we leave Friday morning.  Just looking at this beautiful rose from my beautiful new friend made me smile every day.  Thanks tinlizzie!


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> When tinlizzie and I met for brunch on Tuesday she brought me a beautiful, sweetly-smelling rose from her garden.  I've enjoyed having it on our table this week and will pass it along to the ladies in the office when we leave Friday morning.  Just looking at this beautiful rose from my beautiful new friend made me smile every day.  Thanks tinlizzie!


That's a lovely rose. I'm so glad you got to meet up with Tinlizzie and made a new friend.


----------



## tinlizzie

Cooking Goddess said:


> When tinlizzie and I met for brunch on Tuesday she brought me a beautiful, sweetly-smelling rose from her garden.  I've enjoyed having it on our table this week and will pass it along to the ladies in the office when we leave Friday morning.  Just looking at this beautiful rose from my beautiful new friend made me smile every day.  Thanks tinlizzie!



Aw shucks, Cooking Goddess.   It was my pleasure to meet you and chew the fat together for a bit.  I'm glad we weren't under a bad-weather threat.  Maybe you're our lucky charm.

Take care on that long trip home.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Cooking Goddess said:


> When tinlizzie and I met for brunch on Tuesday she brought me a beautiful, sweetly-smelling rose from her garden.  I've enjoyed having it on our table this week and will pass it along to the ladies in the office when we leave Friday morning.  Just looking at this beautiful rose from my beautiful new friend made me smile every day.  Thanks tinlizzie!



I can't wrap my head around home grown roses in November!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Cooking Goddess said:


> When tinlizzie and I met for brunch on Tuesday she brought me a beautiful, sweetly-smelling rose from her garden.  I've enjoyed having it on our table this week and will pass it along to the ladies in the office when we leave Friday morning.  Just looking at this beautiful rose from my beautiful new friend made me smile every day.  Thanks tinlizzie!



That is a beautiful rose. I'm glad the two of you got to meet.


----------



## kadesma

My Sunday was wonderful as usual but my 2 eldest grandsons made the day special. They both sat on either side of me put there arms around me gave me lots of kisses. Of course the 2 youngest tried to keep pace so my day was beautiflul What more could a ma ask for?

kades


----------



## Andy M.

kadesma said:


> My Sunday was wonderful as usual but my 2 eldest grandsons made the day special. They both sat on either side of me put there arms around me gave me lots of kisses. Of course the 2 youngest tried to keep pace so my day was beautiflul What more could a ma ask for?
> 
> kades




Sounds like the perfect day to me.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Sounds like the perfect day to me.


I agree.


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> Sounds like the perfect day to me.


 


taxlady said:


> I agree.


 Thanks you two. This is why you both are so special to me.
kades


----------



## Andy M.

kadesma said:


> Thanks you two. This is why you both are so special to me.
> kades




As you are to us.  Stay well.


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> As you are to us. Stay well.


 I'll try my best Andy, thanks love ya
kades


----------



## Andy M.

Our grandson had a kids only birthday party at some game site last weekend.  I picked him up from school Tuesday afternoon and took him shopping for a gift.

When we got back here, I brought out a chocolate covered chocolate cake with a candle in it and we sang Happy Birthday.  He had a healthy piece with vanilla ice cream.  While he was eating it he kept proclaiming, "Who makes the best cakes ever?  Grampy does!"

Made my day!


----------



## GotGarlic

He's such a sweetheart!  Yay, Grampy!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> He's such a sweetheart!  Yay, Grampy!


+1
That made me smile.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks guys.  Bear in mind, if the next cake comes from Grammy Sue, she will be the best cake baker ever.  He's fickle.


----------



## taxlady

My new food processor arrived. I wasn't expecting it until next week.


----------



## taxlady

Andy M. said:


> Thanks guys.  Bear in mind, if the next cake comes from Grammy Sue, she will be the best cake baker ever.  He's fickle.


Smart kid.


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> Our grandson had a kids only birthday party at some game site last weekend. I picked him up from school Tuesday afternoon and took him shopping for a gift.
> 
> When we got back here, I brought out a chocolate covered chocolate cake with a candle in it and we sang Happy Birthday. He had a healthy piece with vanilla ice cream. While he was eating it he kept proclaiming, "Who makes the best cakes ever? Grampy does!"
> 
> Made my day!


 How wonderful for the two of you. He must be getting big now. How old is he Andy.?  In his eyes he will remember you for all the special things you've done for him your love will be with him forever. Way to go gramps 
kades


----------



## Andy M.

kadesma said:


> How wonderful for the two of you. He must be getting big now. How old is he Andy.?  In his eyes he will remember you for all the special things you've done for him your love will be with him forever. Way to go gramps
> kades




kades, he just turned 7.  He's my pal.  He considers it his job to take care of me.  When I had shoulder surgery he took extra steps to make things easy for me.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Our grandson had a kids only birthday party at some game site last weekend.  I picked him up from school Tuesday afternoon and took him shopping for a gift.
> 
> When we got back here, I brought out a chocolate covered chocolate cake with a candle in it and we sang Happy Birthday.  He had a healthy piece with vanilla ice cream.  While he was eating it he kept proclaiming, "Who makes the best cakes ever?  Grampy does!"
> 
> Made my day!



Love it!


----------



## kadesma

Andy M. said:


> kades, he just turned 7. He's my pal. He considers it his job to take care of me. When I had shoulder surgery he took extra steps to make things easy for me.


 He's the sam age as my granddaughter Olivia How lucky for you all that love you gave him when he stayed and you babysat him it really bring you closer to them. That's why I'm so close to 4 of mine and it just makes my heart beat and beat for them and lets me give love to others so easily. Hug him for me Andy  I know how you love him.
kades


----------



## Addie

Andy, that little boy will grow into adulthood with so many happy memories of his Grampy. And that is the way every child should grow up. With happy memories. 

Years from now when he is sitting around the holiday table with his own family, he will tell of these good times with his Grampy. And he will have had a great example to follow with his own children.


----------



## Andy M.

Your children and grandchildren are all you leave behind when you're gone.  There  is a little bit of you in your children and they pass it on to the next generation.  A hundred years from now, no one is going to remember me but maybe my love for cooking or my sense of humor or my smile will live on in the newest generation.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Your children and grandchildren are all you leave behind when you're gone.  There  is a little bit of you in your children and they pass it on to the next generation.  A hundred years from now, no one is going to remember me but maybe my love for cooking or my sense of humor or my smile will live on in the newest generation.



That's kind of a depressing thought for those of us who are childless. Is it not possible to touch someone other than children and grandchildren in a lasting way?


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> That's kind of a depressing thought for those of us who are childless. Is it not possible to touch someone other than children and grandchildren in a lasting way?




Of course it is.  I was just a little nearsighted and chose the most obvious path.  

In fact one's influence is spread through many people they make a lasting impression on.  Neighbors, co-workers, other family members, etc.


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> Of course it is.  I was just a little nearsighted and chose the most obvious path.
> 
> In fact one's influence is spread through many people they make a lasting impression on.  Neighbors, co-workers, other family members, etc.



Don't mind me, Andy. I'm just a little grumpy from not feeling well, but this is the wrong place for that  Here's to grandsons who love their Grampy's cake!


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> Don't mind me, Andy. I'm just a little grumpy from not feeling well, but this is the wrong place for that  Here's to grandsons who love their Grampy's cake!




Not a problem.  You made a valid point.  I was thinking locally rather than globally.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> That's kind of a depressing thought for those of us who are childless. Is it not possible to touch someone other than children and grandchildren in a lasting way?



Yes, it's why I am a nurse...a childless nurse with lots of children.


----------



## taxlady

I mentioned previously that I bought a cat tree and a hammock for Shreddy. This was close to two months ago and he wasn't showing any interest. I put a little bit of catnip on the hammock. It worked. This made me smile:






Now that he has tried it out, he spends a lot of time curled up in it. He was just being neophobic. I will try some catnip on the cat tree soon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!


----------



## Zhizara

Teaching an old cat new tricks?  Excellent!


----------



## KatyCooks

Aw, your lovely cat looks very much at home in his cosy bed now Taxy!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aww, Shreddy!  You make me smile too!


----------



## LPBeier

I am sleeping in the living room in my special recliner/lift chair (from my Dad), because it is more comfortable in the recline position for my pain, and I don't keep TB up with my coughing (bronchitis).

My smile comes from the fact that when I woke up I had Monkey (the kitten) asleep on my lap and Violet in her living room bed which was pushed closer to me.

TB got the whole bed to himself and got a great sleep for his last day of his work week!

 Taxy, Shreddy is a real smile maker!  Love the bed!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Shreddy looks purrrfectly comfortable.  Thanks for the added smile to my day too.


----------



## taxlady

Just got a call from the vet. Shreddy's thyroid levels are back to normal. Yay!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yay is right!  Happy for both you AND Shreddy.  Now go cuddle...


----------



## Dawgluver

Yay Shreddy!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Woo hoo, taxlady! So happy for you and Shreddy!


----------



## middie

That's great


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The rationale for the fudge I bought.  I'm old enough to make my own bad decisions.


----------



## Andy M.

I park my car in a space in front of my condo (perpendicular to the roadway).  It's the end space so in the winter, much of the snow plowed up from the spaces is piled next to my space.  As a result, I have to back into my space so I can get out of the car.

I was coming home this afternoon with my grandson who I picked up from school.  As we approached the condo, I turned sharply across the street so I could back into my space.  As I was stopped across the road about to shift into reverse, my grandson innocently asked, "Are you going to park right here?".  I replied, "No Steven, what kind of goofball do you think I am?".  "A very good goofball, Grampy."

I'll take my compliments where I can get them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> I park my car in a space in front of my condo (perpendicular to the roadway).  It's the end space so in the winter, much of the snow plowed up from the spaces is piled next to my space.  As a result, I have to back into my space so I can get out of the car.
> 
> I was coming home this afternoon with my grandson who I picked up from school.  As we approached the condo, I turned sharply across the street so I could back into my space.  As I was stopped across the road about to shift into reverse, my grandson innocently asked, "Are you going to park right here?".  I replied, "No Steven, what kind of goofball do you think I am?".  "A very good goofball, Grampy."
> 
> I'll take my compliments where I can get them.



  And a very good goofball you are, Grampy!  A legitimate question if I ever heard one!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> I park my car in a space in front of my condo (perpendicular to the roadway).  It's the end space so in the winter, much of the snow plowed up from the spaces is piled next to my space.  As a result, I have to back into my space so I can get out of the car.
> 
> I was coming home this afternoon with my grandson who I picked up from school.  As we approached the condo, I turned sharply across the street so I could back into my space.  As I was stopped across the road about to shift into reverse, my grandson innocently asked, "Are you going to park right here?".  I replied, "No Steven, what kind of goofball do you think I am?".  "A very good goofball, Grampy."
> 
> I'll take my compliments where I can get them.



ROFL!!!  My kinda Goofball for sure!


----------



## Macgyver1968

I'm poor as hell..and lost my glasses 6 months ago...when I mentioned this to another member of another forum....she sent me a Christmas card with a check included with enough money to buy new glasses.  It made this hard man cry.  Thanks Monica. You rock harder than Eddie Van Halen and Jimi Hendrix combined.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!  My kinda Goofball for sure!


+1 Yup.


----------



## LPBeier

Andy M. said:


> I park my car in a space in front of my condo (perpendicular to the roadway). It's the end space so in the winter, much of the snow plowed up from the spaces is piled next to my space. As a result, I have to back into my space so I can get out of the car.
> 
> I was coming home this afternoon with my grandson who I picked up from school. As we approached the condo, I turned sharply across the street so I could back into my space. As I was stopped across the road about to shift into reverse, my grandson innocently asked, "Are you going to park right here?". I replied, "No Steven, what kind of goofball do you think I am?". "A very good goofball, Grampy."
> 
> I'll take my compliments where I can get them.


 
 I kinda like goofballs!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> And a very good goofball you are, Grampy!  A legitimate question if I ever heard one!





PrincessFiona60 said:


> ROFL!!!  My kinda Goofball for sure!





taxlady said:


> +1 Yup.





LPBeier said:


> I kinda like goofballs!




So, you all think I'm a goofball.  Gee, thanks.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> So, you all think I'm a goofball.  Gee, thanks.



You are a brilliant Goofball and you have the Love of Steven...you are admired for your qualities.  I don't see being a Goofball as a bad thing...makes you fun and desirable to have around.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are a brilliant Goofball and you have the Love of Steven...you are admired for your qualities.  I don't see being a Goofball as a bad thing...makes you fun and desirable to have around.




Thank you PF.  You're sweet to say so.  


P.S. You're not so bad yourself.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> So, you all think I'm a goofball.  Gee, thanks.



That is one smart little boy. He knows a good goofball when he sees one. I think I am falling in love with him. He certainly makes me smile.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> ...He certainly makes me smile.




You and me both, Addie.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You are a brilliant Goofball and you have the Love of Steven...you are admired for your qualities.  I don't see being a Goofball as a bad thing...makes you fun and desirable to have around.


Same here.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Macgyver1968 said:


> I'm poor as hell..and lost my glasses 6 months ago...when I mentioned this to another member of another forum....she sent me a Christmas card with a check included with enough money to buy new glasses.  It made this hard man cry.  Thanks Monica. You rock harder than Eddie Van Halen and Jimi Hendrix combined.


That is the sweetest thing I have heard in a long time Macgyver!  Monica is one very sweet lady.  You are very lucky and blessed to know her.


----------



## middie

That's awesome Macgyver


----------



## Dawgluver

I sent Christmas gifts to the little kindergarten niece and the baby nephew via Amazon.  My brother snapped a pic of Nephew's gift tag, Niece had added her name in marker on the From tag in addition to her aunt and uncle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wandering through old documents on the 'puter...found this by my Sister PrincessDee63, I'm the "South Paw Aunt"...

Loopy Lessons

For each small boy a different muse,
For learning how to tie his shoes.

A south paw Aunt for # 1,
Left hand loops are always fun.

Two loops tied and then a knot,
Grandpa's way son 2 was taught.

Loops, and wraps, and tucks, and pulls,
The smallest learned that Mom's way rules.

Big hands teach and small hands learn,
When they grow up it will be their turn.

By By, Love you,


----------



## taxlady

What a lovely memory, PF.


----------



## radhuni

My house sleepers torn just a day before Chrismas. My little daughter told me, "Mamma, take me to a shoe store and I will buy you a sleepers". I took her to a nearby shoe store that evening, she select a beautiful 'Cinderella' type transparent sleepers (one that is too beautiful for compared to my dark complexion ) and I bought that. After returning home she told me " Mamma, tomorrow is Christ mas and this is my Christmas gift for you". Tears of joy rolled from my eyes, I hugged her, kissed her and told her, " this is the most beautiful christmas gift I ever got".


----------



## CarolPa

That is such a heart warming story, Radhuni.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

She's growing up so fast, Radhuni!  You must be so proud of her.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

radhuni said:


> My house sleepers torn just a day before Chrismas. My little daughter told me, "Mamma, take me to a shoe store and I will buy you a sleepers". I took her to a nearby shoe store that evening, she select a beautiful 'Cinderella' type transparent sleepers (one that is too beautiful for compared to my dark complexion ) and I bought that. After returning home she told me " Mamma, tomorrow is Christ mas and this is my Christmas gift for you". Tears of joy rolled from my eyes, I hugged her, kissed her and told her, " this is the most beautiful christmas gift I ever got".



With this statement, "one that is too beautiful for compared to my dark complexion," do you mean that they are beautiful and complement your dark complexion or do you actually think they are too beautiful for your dark complexion? I'm hoping I'm misunderstanding what you wrote. I really hope you don't believe any color is too beautiful for you. There may be colors that don't complement your complexion or accent it, but they are not too beautiful for you. Everyone has colors that don't complement their skin tone. No matter how dark or light your complexion, you're beautiful, as beautiful as any color and certainly as beautiful as any pair of sleepers. I hope you know that.


----------



## taxlady

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> With this statement, "one that is too beautiful for compared to my dark complexion," do you mean that they are beautiful and complement your dark complexion or do you actually think they are too beautiful for your dark complexion? I'm hoping I'm misunderstanding what you wrote. I really hope you don't believe any color is too beautiful for you. There may be colors that don't complement your complexion or accent it, but they are not too beautiful for you. Everyone has colors that don't complement their skin tone. No matter how dark or light your complexion, you're beautiful, as beautiful as any color and certainly as beautiful as any pair of sleepers. I hope you know that.


+1!!


----------



## radhuni

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> With this statement, "one that is too beautiful for compared to my dark complexion," do you mean that they are beautiful and complement your dark complexion or do you actually think they are too beautiful for your dark complexion? I'm hoping I'm misunderstanding what you wrote. I really hope you don't believe any color is too beautiful for you. There may be colors that don't complement your complexion or accent it, but they are not too beautiful for you. Everyone has colors that don't complement their skin tone. No matter how dark or light your complexion, you're beautiful, as beautiful as any color and certainly as beautiful as any pair of sleepers. I hope you know that.



Thank you. I really have to think before wearing any color, because so many color don't match with my complexion. 

My DH and my daughter are too fair so I look more dark beside them and here tell me how could he (my DH) marry you? My DH also says skin color doesn't matter.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

radhuni said:


> Thank you. I really have to think before wearing any color, because so many color don't match with my complexion.
> 
> My DH and my daughter are too fair so I look more dark beside them and here tell me how could he (my DH) marry you? My DH also says skin color doesn't matter.



Your DH is a wise man.


----------



## CarolPa

radhuni said:


> Thank you. I really have to think before wearing any color, because so many color don't match with my complexion.
> 
> My DH and my daughter are too fair so I look more dark beside them and here tell me how could he (my DH) marry you? My DH also says skin color doesn't matter.




Skin color does matter.  It shows pride in your nationality.  I believe that all people were created with the coloring that complements them best.  Your DH married you because he loves you, and your daughter must also be very beautiful with the coloring from both of you.  And she is a very loving daughter.


----------



## radhuni

Thank you both of you.


----------



## CraigC

The look on Satans, err Sabans face last night!


----------



## radhuni

I have a very long night sleep after many days, I slept at 10 pm yesterday and woke up today at 6am without any interruption. My daughter sleep with me, she usually wake up in nights but yesterday she also slept well. 

After taking a shower feeling very fresh and energetic.


----------



## LPBeier

radhuni said:


> I have a very long night sleep after many days, I slept at 10 pm yesterday and woke up today at 6am without any interruption. My daughter sleep with me, she usually wake up in nights but yesterday she also slept well.
> 
> After taking a shower feeling very fresh and energetic.



Radhuni, your stories about your daughter make me smile!

My beloved TB has also made me smile extra special today.  We were getting me a new monitor for my PC and I wanted him to get a new PC.  He did... and one for me too! We have my monitor, the speakers, keyboard and mouse.  Friday the CPU's arrive!


----------



## CatPat

radhuni said:


> My house sleepers torn just a day before Chrismas. My little daughter told me, "Mamma, take me to a shoe store and I will buy you a sleepers". I took her to a nearby shoe store that evening, she select a beautiful 'Cinderella' type transparent sleepers (one that is too beautiful for compared to my dark complexion ) and I bought that. After returning home she told me " Mamma, tomorrow is Christ mas and this is my Christmas gift for you". Tears of joy rolled from my eyes, I hugged her, kissed her and told her, " this is the most beautiful christmas gift I ever got".



I do love this so very much! 

With love,
~Cat


----------



## CarolPa

radhuni said:


> I have a very long night sleep after many days, I slept at 10 pm yesterday and woke up today at 6am without any interruption. My daughter sleep with me, she usually wake up in nights but yesterday she also slept well.
> 
> After taking a shower feeling very fresh and energetic.




Nothing refreshes more than a good night's sleep!  I slept good last night for the first time since Dec 23....that's the day I started to have my cold symptoms.  I also feel very good today.


----------



## phinz

I met two of my literary idols last night. John Sandford and Carl Hiaasen. I smiled a lot and was on an emotional high the rest of the night. This was all while spending the evening at the Hemingway House, a treat that many rarely get to experience since it closes to the public at 5 every day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cool Phinz...I like both writer's books.


----------



## GotGarlic

Love it, phinz! And I love Hemingway House. My mom used to have a house on Summerland Key and we vacationed there regularly for several years. We took guests to Hemingway House, so I've been there several times.


----------



## JoAnn L.

One day at our local grocery store I told one of the workers that I was disappointed that they didn't carry my favorite chili (Bob Evans) anymore. He said that he would see if they would order it again for me. Well, today I went in and there was my chili. And the man who ordered it for me was there working." I thanked him so much "( I was so glad he was there today). I will have to write the manager of the store and tell them about the great employee they have.


----------



## tinlizzie

GotGarlic said:


> Love it, phinz! And I love Hemingway House. My mom used to have a house on Summerland Key and we vacationed there regularly for several years. We took guests to Hemingway House, so I've been there several times.



Did you guys see any of those 6-toed kitties?

Phinz, as funny as Hiassen's books are, is he a happy guy in person?  Everyone in the photo looks as though they're having a pretty good time.


----------



## phinz

tinlizzie said:


> Did you guys see any of those 6-toed kitties?
> 
> Phinz, as funny as Hiassen's books are, is he a happy guy in person?  Everyone in the photo looks as though they're having a pretty good time.




Saw several polydactyl cats. Sweet as could be. 

Carl Hiaasen was one of the most gracious authors I've ever met. A truly nice man. He was incredibly kind.


----------



## GotGarlic

tinlizzie said:


> Did you guys see any of those 6-toed kitties?



They were everywhere - you couldn't miss them  There were some with more than 6 toes, too. 

My favorite parts of the house are the elaborate chandeliers and the rope bridge to Hemingway's writing room on the second floor of the garage. His wife was afraid to walk on it and there was no other way to reach it, so he would not be disturbed


----------



## cara

phinz said:


> I met two of my literary idols last night. John Sandford and Carl Hiaasen. I smiled a lot and was on an emotional high the rest of the night. This was all while spending the evening at the Hemingway House, a treat that many rarely get to experience since it closes to the public at 5 every day.



If you would have gone today you might have met a friend of mine, who's on vacation in Florida at the moment and visited Hemingway house today - because of the cats


----------



## Dawgluver

A niece-in-law posted on FB that she couldn't believe people ate Spam, though she admitted she didn't know what it was.  After a flood of "eww" and "gross" responses, and some referencing Hawaii, I mentioned that she needs to ask her Pennsylvania Dutch extended family about scrapple, There were more "ewws" and "grosses" as the kids had to look up scrapple too.  I did PM NIL that Spam comes in low fat and low sodium, and is just chopped ham crammed into a tin.  It can be fried like bacon.  This piqued her interest, and she plans to try it!  Watching the whole process on FB just cracked me up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> A niece-in-law posted on FB that she couldn't believe people ate Spam, though she admitted she didn't know what it was.  After a flood of "eww" and "gross" responses, and some referencing Hawaii, I mentioned that she needs to ask her Pennsylvania Dutch extended family about scrapple, There were more "ewws" and "grosses" as the kids had to look up scrapple too.  I did PM NIL that Spam comes in low fat and low sodium, and is just chopped ham crammed into a tin.  It can be fried like bacon.  This piqued her interest, and she plans to try it!  Watching the whole process on FB just cracked me up!



It's fun when folks find out they like what we've suggested, they just didn't know what it is.

To that end, I will, one day, tell Dad about all the sour cream I have fed him over the years...after he dies.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It's fun when folks find out they like what we've suggested, they just didn't know what it is.
> 
> To that end, I will, one day, tell Dad about all the sour cream I have fed him over the years...after he dies.



Oh dear, hope he doesn't come back to haunt you about it!


----------



## Addie

I always knew what I was going to make for supper as my kids were growing up. It was those Saturday and summer lunches that tested my mettle. What is quick and easy that all four kids liked. A can of Spam would feed four kids quite nicely. A small can of crushed pineapple poured over the Spam and put in the oven for a few minutes made a nutritious and quick meal. None of them have had it as adults. They will tell me how they hated it. Oh yeah? Then how come there was never any left over? How come toward the end of summer I would have to buy two cans instead of just one for one lunchtime? Why did it turn out to be a big favorite with all four kids? A loaf of crusty bread, mustard  and sliced Spam on a plate and they were very happy kids fighting over who got the most. 

But I still get the "Oh Ma, that is so gross!"


----------



## Addie

I had a girlfriend that used to grind up Spam, mix some mayonnaise and relish in it and her husband was quite happy to take it to work in his sandwiches. Her kids loved it also.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> I always knew what I was going to make for supper as my kids were growing up. It was those Saturday and summer lunches that tested my mettle. What is quick and easy that all four kids liked. A can of Spam would feed four kids quite nicely. A small can of crushed pineapple poured over the Spam and put in the oven for a few minutes made a nutritious and quick meal. None of them have had it as adults. They will tell me how they hated it. Oh yeah? Then how come there was never any left over? How come toward the end of summer I would have to buy two cans instead of just one for one lunchtime? Why did it turn out to be a big favorite with all four kids? A loaf of crusty bread, mustard  and sliced Spam on a plate and they were very happy kids fighting over who got the most.
> 
> But I still get the "Oh Ma, that is so gross!"



  Addie, my niece-in-law and her friends are all kids in their late 20's!  It was so cute.  I did point out that we ate Spam all the time when I was a kid, and I'm still alive!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Addie, my niece-in-law and her friends are all kids in their late 20's!  It was so cute.  I did point out that we ate Spam all the time when I was a kid, and I'm still alive!



My favorite response has always been, "You must have hated us as kids to feed us that stuff." 

"Do you want me to lie or tell the truth?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear, hope he doesn't come back to haunt you about it!



Ghosts I can handle...


----------



## Somebunny

This ......


----------



## taxlady

Sweet!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, Bunny, these are yours?  So cute!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny, they are so sweet!  You are one lucky Grandma!


----------



## Somebunny

Thanks ladies!  DD is an only child, so these are the only grandchildren I will have, but you are right I am one lucky Nana!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

They ARE sweet, Bunny! And yes, you are one lucky Nana!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The story behind this Basketball Game win:  two videos of the winning shot.
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCI7PnsvjC_Mn46JI8ZGk2_g?feature=watch


----------



## Cheryl J

Somebunny said:


> This ......
> View attachment 20640


 
 Somebunny, what beautiful grandbabies you have!  I want to give them all a big hug - aren't grandchildren wonderful?!?


----------



## luvs

my kitty, purring & making his morning bread


----------



## vitauta

smiling at the sweet way you put that, luvs....


----------



## taxlady

Stirling just post this on FaceBook:

Just a reminder for Linda.







I'm smiling, but I'm all teary too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's wonderful!


----------



## Dawgluver

Awww, how sweet!


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww....I love that.


----------



## Somebunny

Very sweet Linda.  Stirling is one of the good ones!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Aw taxy, Stirling is worth his weight in gold. What a sweetie!


----------



## vitauta

really!  how many guys do you know who would do that for the woman they love?  with most men, that sort of sentiment doesn't come naturally or easily.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek is pretty good with that sort of sentiment...


----------



## vitauta

you and taxy (and many others, i'm sure) are lucky with your men.  from what i've seen, and all i'm sayin'. is that it has not been a typical male 'strength' in our culture.


----------



## LPBeier

I gave a talk on depression at a workshop yesterday at my church.  It was after the service and we arrived just at the end as I knew it would be a tough day to get through all of it.

When the service was over, my best friend was instantly by my side.  She took my coat, hung it up, guided me to the room where we were meeting, already had three seats in the front to make it easy for me and so I would have her on one side and TB on the other.  I had packed sandwiches for us because of our strict diets but she grabbed me some fruit and veggies and we sat and chit-chatted while TB was able to catch up with people he hasn't seen in a long time.

When it was my turn my friend made sure there was a chair ready for me to sit in and gave me a little hug.  The talk went so smoothly, partially because I had those two familiar and loving faces to look at when I got nervous.  We left shortly after because my gallbladder and chronic pain were both getting bad and I was tired.

I came home and napped but woke up to about a dozen emails from people in the workshop telling me how my talk helped them with either their depression or that of a loved one.

That all made me smile!


----------



## GotGarlic

You have a lovely friend, Laurie. I'm so glad to hear your talk went well.


----------



## taxlady

That's wonderful Laurie, except the part about the gall bladder and pain.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Bravo LP!  We all knew you'd do fine - glad you found out we were right.


----------



## CatPat

My Papa always tells his crew, "Well done!"

And this is for you also, Laurie. I say well done!

The last thing that made me smile was I sneaked upstairs to check on DA. I looked at her, sleeping so peacefully, and I had to smile. I love her so very, very much.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you everyone!  I hadn't seen these posts before now and I want to thank you for your encouragement!  You all make me smile.

And another member made me smile tonight with penguins...you know who you are and I really appreciate it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Knowing that I am officially retired as of last Friday!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What's next?  Anything lined up for Monday?


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Dawgluver said:


> Knowing that I am officially retired as of last Friday!



Oh, congrats! Fantastic news.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sleeping in!  And next, the Bathroom Remodel!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Dawgluver said:


> Sleeping in!  And next, the Bathroom Remodel!


Congrats on the retirement Dawg..  Only 6, or so, years for me....unless my employer decides to package me off. One can only hope.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm never retiring...


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks PAG and RJ!  My Monday mind will have me up early I'm sure!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks PAG and RJ!  My Monday mind will have me up early I'm sure!



LOL!!  I have to regain mine...  I've been sleeping in for a month.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!  I have to regain mine...  I've been sleeping in for a month.



Oh sheesh, first day back, PF!  Good luck, survive!  Please don't try to do too much!  (well, you already know that)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh sheesh, first day back, PF!  Good luck, survive!  Please don't try to do too much!  (well, you already know that)



4 hours work, 2 hours inservice, 2 hours sick time...that's the day plans for the week.


----------



## Somebunny

Congrats Dawg!  I can't wait to retire.  I used to work with Cruella DeVille, now I work with PeeWee Herman .

Have a great 1st day back to work PF!

So........the last thing that made me smile?  Hmmmmm.........3 guesses!
Our Seahawks are Super Bowl Champs!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Bunny!  Cruella kinda did it for me.  PeeWee would be a nice change!


----------



## Cheryl J

Congratulations on your retirement, Dawg!  You'll love it, once you get the hang of it.  

 I try to stay away from inferences to age, but I have to say, I had you pictured as far from retirement age.    Enjoy your time doing what you like, and I'm glad you are far, far away from Cruella.  lol


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> Congratulations on your retirement, Dawg!  You'll love it, once you get the hang of it.
> 
> I try to stay away from inferences to age, but I have to say, I had you pictured as far from retirement age.    Enjoy your time doing what you like, and I'm glad you are far, far away from Cruella.  lol



Aww, thanks Cheryl!  I'm not that old, but I figured i need to enjoy what I've got left!  Both my parents died in their 70’s.  And when my job is no longer fun and I'm burned out, it's time to go. Looking forward to reconnecting with my clay and my woodworking tools!


----------



## vitauta

Dawgluver said:


> Knowing that I am officially retired as of last Friday!



hot damn, dawg, congratulations, and welcome!  early retirement is the best kind, i'm convinced. except for those folk whose job is their raison d'etre, or something....
oh dawg, you are gonna LOVE waking up every day, getting your life back--with time to do all those things that got put on hold your whole damn life long!  you will get to live by your schedule, on your terms--there will be choices, yes, freedom!  sundays will be fundays, not 'dreadmonday' days anymore....


----------



## Dawgluver

vitauta said:


> hot damn, dawg, congratulations, and welcome!  early retirement is the best kind, i'm convinced. except for those folk whose job is their raison d'etre, or something....
> oh dawg, you are gonna LOVE waking up every day, getting your life back--with time to do all those things that got put on hold your whole damn life long!  you will get to live by your schedule, on your terms--there will be choices, yes, freedom!  sundays will be fundays, not 'dreadmonday' days anymore....



Oh, Vit, I just love your perspective! I truly used to love my work.  Then along came Cruella and her micromanagement.  I have many travel plans, along with my crafts and such.  And no more painful Mondays!


----------



## Cheryl J

vitauta said:


> hot damn, dawg, congratulations, and welcome! early retirement is the best kind, i'm convinced. except for those folk whose job is their raison d'etre, or something....
> oh dawg, you are gonna LOVE waking up every day, getting your life back--with time to do all those things that got put on hold your whole damn life long! you will get to live by your schedule, on your terms--there will be choices, yes, freedom! sundays will be fundays, not 'dreadmonday' days anymore....



 You put into words exactly how I felt when I took an early retirement!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Knowing that I am officially retired as of last Friday!


w00t! I would like to think of something profound to say, but I can't think of anything.  Enjoy your retirement.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Aww, thanks Cheryl! I'm not that old, but I figured i need to enjoy what I've got left! Both my parents died in their 70’s. And when my job is no longer fun and I'm burned out, it's time to go. Looking forward to reconnecting with my clay and my woodworking tools!



 I'm so happy for you.    My parents weren't very old when they passed either, and I feel so fortunate that I was able to take an early retirement.  I still sub now and then but it's on my terms.  lol.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> w00t! I would like to think of something profound to say, but I can't think of anything.  Enjoy your retirement.



One of my teachers told me I must have graduated college when I was 8 years old, as I didn't look old enough to retire.    She flattered me!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> I'm so happy for you.    My parents weren't very old when they passed either, and I feel so fortunate that I was able to take an early retirement.  I still sub now and then but it's on my terms.  lol.



Subbing is on the docket here too!  Gah, I keep thinking I have to wake up tomorrow!


----------



## taxlady

One of my cousins taught special needs kids. She loved teaching the kids, but hated dealing with the parents. She took early retirement when she got the chance.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Knowing that I am officially retired as of last Friday!



Congrats Dawg!  Must feel really good!  Sorry this is late, I haven't been back to the thread til now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Knowing that I am officially retired as of last Friday!


Well congrats on that! Looks like you have a list of things you'd like to do - good for you. Enjoy every minute whether you're playing with your crafts or sleeping in. And every time you throw a new piece of clay down on that wheel think of it as Cruella's head getting smacked.  BwaHaHa!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can't sleep, I'm worse than a kid at Christmas.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

vitauta said:


> ...oh dawg, you are gonna LOVE waking up every day, getting your life back--with time to do all those things that got put on hold your whole damn life long!  you will get to live by your schedule, on your terms--there will be choices, yes, freedom!  sundays will be fundays, not 'dreadmonday' days anymore....


Vit, I need you to come and give Himself a good talking-to! I wish he would finally shake off the "nobody loves me" attitude he's developed since being laid off, then not able to find a job for the two years he was on unemployment. I know he wasn't ready to actually retire, but there was enough of the job he didn't like that he should just embrace his freedom now.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mine needs a talking to, too.  He badly needs inspiration to get out of the house.  Seems he moves less and less.


----------



## Somebunny

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mine needs a talking to, too.  He badly needs inspiration to get out of the house.  Seems he moves less and less.




Perhaps volunteering would help "Himself" and Shrek.  For Himself, volunteering might provide some networking and contacts, that could lead to job ops.  And wouldn't it be wonderful if Shrek could share some of his musical talent, perhaps giving guitar lessons at the boys & girls club or senior center..


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Somebunny said:


> Perhaps volunteering would help "Himself" and Shrek.  For Himself, volunteering might provide some networking and contacts, that could lead to job ops.  And wouldn't it be wonderful if Shrek could share some of his musical talent, perhaps giving guitar lessons at the boys & girls club or senior center..



I've been trying to get him to play his guitar at the facility.  I know it would be good for him and the residents would enjoy it.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> One of my cousins taught special needs kids. She loved teaching the kids, but hated dealing with the parents. She took early retirement when she got the chance.



I loved the kids, and the parents, many of whom I worked with when they were in school before they were parents! (Apparently my Spay and Neuter campaign didn't work  ) In fact, I'm on my third generation, having worked with some now grandparents!  It's the bureacracy, micromanagement, paperwork, and insulting treatment from a supervisor who shouldn't be in the position she's currently in that finally was the last straw.

And I have a bathroom to renovate!    We really need a double sink.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny said:


> Perhaps volunteering would help "Himself" and Shrek.  For Himself, volunteering might provide some networking and contacts, that could lead to job ops.  And wouldn't it be wonderful if Shrek could share some of his musical talent, perhaps giving guitar lessons at the boys & girls club or senior center..


SB, he's 65 now so he really doesn't want to work. Unfortunately, I'm not 65 and it would be nice if one of us worked for my health insurance. Himself did volunteer for two middle-school science teachers for a few years. He would do a two-day presentation on astronomy, one day in the class and a night event with telescopes for the kids and parents to look through. The one teacher had the idea, the other did all the work for a couple years, then developed cancer. She is fine and back to work but tired of doing all the grunt work. Unfortunately, the planner never bothered picking up the slack. I know if we were closer than about 50 miles to an astronomy club he would go back. First we have to move where civilization is more accessible. We're kinda in the suburban boonies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Had a good day...just as planned and lots of folks happy to see me.  I am very tired and glad I had decided to just do half days.  I got two hours of studying done and now I am home.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had a good day...just as planned and lots of folks happy to see me.  I am very tired and glad I had decided to just do half days.  I got two hours of studying done and now I am home.



You're back!  Glad to hear it went well!  

Glad half days work!


----------



## Zhizara

Oh, YAY, Dawg.  The only problem you'll have is teaching yourself to stop hurrying.  I had to keep reminding myself... Slow down, you're retired!  Enjoy!


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, Zhizara!  I think I can get used to this!


----------



## taxlady

This made me smile. Stirling's supervisor had a technical problem, googled for an answer, and found Stirling's post online about how to solve it.


----------



## CarolPa

Congratulations on your retirement Dawglover.  I love being retired, just doing what I want.  It's been 3 1/2 years and I am just starting to sleep in once in a while, at least until 7 or 8 AM.  And I dream that I'm back at work at least twice a month.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Carol!  So far I'm not missing it.....


----------



## Andy M.

Congratulations Dawg, retirement is fantastic.  Enjoy!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Had a good day...just as planned and lots of folks happy to see me.  I am very tired and glad I had decided to just do half days.  I got two hours of studying done and now I am home.


Good to hear everything is going well for you. You should work like the city workers here. Half hour work....15 min break. Half hour work....15 min break. You'll get used to it.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Carol!  So far I'm not missing it.....


Dawg....So, how did your first two days of retirement go??  I don't recall, do you have a hubby under foot??


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks guys!  This morning I read the paper.  DH came home at noon for lunch, and announced that the paper was here, and he brought it in.  I said, what's that?  I already read the paper.  Apparently I read yesterday's paper....seemed current to me!

I think I can get used to this.
http://www.google.com/search?q=joe+walsh+life's+been+good&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> This made me smile. Stirling's supervisor had a technical problem, googled for an answer, and found Stirling's post online about how to solve it.


Kudos to Stirling! Too bad this won't result in a raise, eh?


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Kudos to Stirling! Too bad this won't result in a raise, eh?


No, it won't result in an raise. It does add to his reputation with his supervisor.

BTW, nice use of "eh".


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I know when to throw it in, eh? 

*******************

Our Owl Is Back!  I heard the "territorial hooting" last night. A couple of days ago, while sitting near a window in the back of our home, I saw a huge span of wings gliding over the treetops. My first thought, when the bird was quite a distance away, was "that hawk has one huge wing span!" When he got close enough to clear the treetops I saw not a narrow hawk's head but...a saucer full of feathers? What, we have an owl with insomnia living in our trees? No surprise, since we stay up late enough to wake the birds (someone's got to do it), but apparently Great Horned Owls will hunt during the day when the pickin's are slim.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I know when to throw it in, eh?
> 
> *******************
> 
> Our Owl Is Back!  I heard the "territorial hooting" last night. A couple of days ago, while sitting near a window in the back of our home, I saw a huge span of wings gliding over the treetops. My first thought, when the bird was quite a distance away, was "that hawk has one huge wing span!" When he got close enough to clear the treetops I saw not a narrow hawk's head but...a saucer full of feathers? What, we have an owl with insomnia living in our trees? No surprise, since we stay up late enough to wake the birds (someone's got to do it), but apparently Great Horned Owls will hunt during the day when the pickin's are slim.


It also depends on the moon. During full moon they are out at night.

We had one living in our rafters and heard its comings and goings. It also took rabbits off our snare line. We used to joke that we not only put a roof over its head and heated, we fed it too.


----------



## Dawgluver

We've had Bachelor Owl here for many years.  He hoots like crazy, but no lady owl answers.  DH hoots at him, and gets his hopes up.  We also have pairs who answer back and forth.  Every owl pair has a distinctive hoot.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawg,we've actually had a mating couple within sound range the last couple winters. Cute to hear them call-and-answer. This year it's just the one call...hope nothing happened to the "mate'. 

Taxy, we've heard them at night quite often the last couple of years. This was the first time I had spotted an owl during the day. Haven't seen one at night, but then we have a lot of woods around here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

We have an owl of some sort, never seen it.  It only calls in the daytime.  But with not ever seeing the sun around here...


----------



## Zhizara

Dawg, it must have been nice to keep relaxing and read another paper!

Pretty soon, you'll start to think of all the projects you can start after having a suitable rest period.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Mine needs a talking to, too.  He badly needs inspiration to get out of the house.  Seems he moves less and less.



Any chance he can take one of his guitars and volunteer for a sing a long at a nursing home?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Any chance he can take one of his guitars and volunteer for a sing a long at a nursing home?



He _could_ do that, it's been mentioned lots of times.  It's _will_ he do it.  I would love it if he did this at the facility and the residents would love it, too!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He _could_ do that, it's been mentioned lots of times.  It's _will_ he do it.  I would love it if he did this at the facility and the residents would love it, too!



I have noticed at Winthrop, the residents perk right up when they turn up the music. The have the stereo on low and turn it up during their lunch time. It is kept on an oldies station and so many of them sing along.


----------



## Dawgluver

Olympic Jamaican Bobsled Team!   

Their equipment finally got to Sochi!


----------



## taxlady

Okay, this is over a week old, but I forgot to mention it. Stirling took  a week of vacation at Yule. He was sick and then he was recuperating  and he really wanted one week off while he felt well. I thought he  wasn't going to get a pay cheque for the end of January (he gets paid  once a month). They had a look and discovered that he had more vacation  coming. They hadn't been calculating it right. He got a full pay cheque  for January! Phew. w00t!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's great taxy! It's good to get paid to stay home. 

***********

I was smiling when we were on our way to Penzeys. I stopped smiling when we got stuck in a huge traffic jam and realized there was no way we would get there in time. We turned off in another direction to hit a couple other stores in the same area since Penzeys is a good distance from our house. I started smiling again when I realized we'll be heading to Penzeys again sometime next week. Like Monday - if my dishwasher repair guy comes early enough so we can get away in time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I wish there was a Penzy's here...I would love to get my refills there.

Last thing that made me smile...my migraine is gone...but now I am awake!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It only took 11 days to get our State refund check!!!


----------



## bakechef

I have yet to open my w-2.  This year's taxes are going to be a bit more tricky.  We have to do "dummy" federal taxes in order to do our state taxes, those will have to be mailed in.  Then we have to do federal as a married couple.  

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Addie

bakechef said:


> I have yet to open my w-2.  This year's taxes are going to be a bit more tricky.  We have to do "dummy" federal taxes in order to do our state taxes, those will have to be mailed in.  Then we have to do federal as a married couple.
> 
> Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Am I wrong? I thought your state finally recognized same sex marriages toward the end of the year.


----------



## Toffiffeezz

Super excited, waking up in a hotel with my husband, and best friend getting ready for the monster truck rally tonight! The 3 of us split a room and are looking forward to it!


----------



## Katie H

Okay, we've had some really pukey winter weather here the last couple of weeks.  For the last 4 days everything, and I do mean everything, has been covered in a very, very thick coat of ice.  We can't even walk across your yard.  Solid ice.  Last night we had a bit of snowfall, perhaps 1 inch.  Now the ice and all the limbs and parts of the environment that didn't have ice on it now has a pile of fluffy snow.

The part that made me smile?

Amid all this white and crystalline world, I spied a male cardinal sitting on one of the tree branches out front.  He was such a vivid red that he'd make a firetruck seem pink.  What a beautiful sight and it made me smile, smile, smile.


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> Okay, we've had some really pukey winter weather here the last couple of weeks.  For the last 4 days everything, and I do mean everything, has been covered in a very, very thick coat of ice.  We can't even walk across your yard.  Solid ice.  Last night we had a bit of snowfall, perhaps 1 inch.  Now the ice and all the limbs and parts of the environment that didn't have ice on it now has a pile of fluffy snow.
> 
> The part that made me smile?
> 
> Amid all this white and crystalline world, I spied a male cardinal sitting on one of the tree branches out front.  He was such a vivid red that he'd make a firetruck seem pink.  What a beautiful sight and it made me smile, smile, smile.



Glad you saw something in all that icy whiteness to cheer you up about it. I hope he sticks around for a while.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Okay, we've had some really pukey winter weather here the last couple of weeks.....Amid all this white and crystalline world, I spied a male cardinal sitting on one of the tree branches out front.....


That must have been a striking sight Katie! Seeing any cardinal makes me smile - they were my Mom's favorite bird. Love 'em! One year a couple built a next in the clematis vine that was trellised up against our screened-in porch. Mom got to stand in the porch and watch as the babies hatched, were fed, and fledged. It was really special.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I got an Explanation Of Health Care Benefits from BCBS today with the amount I will be billed.  I have a humongous grin! It will be less than $600.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not too shabby PF! *sigh* Must be nice to have health coverage...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was just excited because my itemized bill was for $28,000.00...


----------



## Cooking Goddess




----------



## CatPat

I have Mamma's and Papa's voices in my ears still, after talking to them earlier today.

I am smiling very much, but I miss them terribly. I'm so spoiled.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kathleen

Dawgluver said:


> Knowing that I am officially retired as of last Friday!



Congrats!  An exciting next chapter!  I'm pea-green with envy!



PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm never retiring...



Me either, PF.  No worries.  We will move on until they buy us out to get rid of us.


----------



## Dawgluver

Kathleen said:


> Congrats!  An exciting next chapter!  I'm pea-green with envy!



Thanks Kathleen!  I could do what I did forever too, but sadly, I had a supervisor who made it her life's mission to make my life miserable.  Moving on!

And I can sleep in tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Kathleen said:


> Congrats!  An exciting next chapter!  I'm pea-green with envy!
> 
> 
> 
> Me either, PF.  No worries.  We will move on until they buy us out to get rid of us.



I think I heard they were getting a room and bed ready for me...


----------



## Cheryl J

My daughter and grandson came over this morning and we spent the day together.  He is 3 years old and so sweet and funny.  Lots of smiles today!   

 Another grandson (my littlest little) had his first birthday yesterday.  We'll go down to visit them within the next couple of weeks, they live about 2 hours away.  That way, we can also celebrate another grandson's 5th birthday, which is the first week in March.  LOVE those babies so much!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think I heard they were getting a room and bed ready for me...


----------



## CatPat

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks Kathleen!  I could do what I did forever too, but sadly, I had a supervisor who made it her life's mission to make my life miserable.  Moving on!
> 
> And I can sleep in tomorrow!



It is so bad when others make one's working life so miserable.

Papa found one of the managers in one of his businesses was mean to the employees. He fired the manager, spoke with all the employees, and managed it until he found a manager he and they liked.

It took him three weeks, but it was worth this, for he talked to them and listened to them. He said they were very good people and should not have been treated badly.

I'm sorry this happened to you. This wasn't fair. I do hope you're happier now, yes?

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> My daughter and grandson came over this morning and we spent the day together.  He is 3 years old and so sweet and funny.  Lots of smiles today!
> 
> Another grandson (my littlest little) had his first birthday yesterday.  We'll go down to visit them within the next couple of weeks, they live about 2 hours away.  That way, we can also celebrate another grandson's 5th birthday, which is the first week in March.  LOVE those babies so much!



Now that sounds like the kind of day I need...


----------



## vitauta

the russian police choir rocking out to daft punk's 'get lucky' at the sochi olympics ceremony.  those uniform-clad russian law enforcement officials, dancin', prancin' and joyful, 'staying up all night to get lucky'.  putin must be proud.


----------



## Katie H

Dawgluver said:


> Knowing that I am officially retired as of last Friday!



Didn't realize I'd missed this.

Congratulations, Dawg.  Retirement is an awesome thing.  I thought it was a cliche phrase when retired folks said they never had enough time to get everything done.  Nope...not a cliche at all.  The hours just fly by.

I was sort of forced into retirement after Buck died.  There was no way I could have managed our business all by myself, so I retired in late 2009 about 16 months after he died.  I've been on a roll ever since.  I can't imagine squeezing the time to have a job.

I think one of the best parts about being retired is there is NO schedule to follow.  I quit wearing a watch and, some days, don't even know what day it is.  No reason to, unless there's an appointment of some sort.

Enjoy every minute of it.  You earned it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Cat and Katie!  So far it's been great!  And you're right, Katie, the days go fast!

Vit, I got a huge kick out of that too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A post in my facebook newsfeed this morning. "JUST ONE DAY until pitchers and catchers report...". It's *baseball season* again!  Go Tribe! Love 'em, win or lose. And as a Cleveland sports fan, I'm pretty much used to losing...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie H said:


> Didn't realize I'd missed this.
> 
> Congratulations, Dawg.  Retirement is an awesome thing.  I thought it was a cliche phrase when retired folks said they never had enough time to get everything done.  Nope...not a cliche at all.  The hours just fly by.
> 
> I was sort of forced into retirement after Buck died.  There was no way I could have managed our business all by myself, so I retired in late 2009 about 16 months after he died.  I've been on a roll ever since.  I can't imagine squeezing the time to have a job.
> 
> I think one of the best parts about being retired is there is NO schedule to follow.  I quit wearing a watch and, some days, don't even know what day it is.  No reason to, unless there's an appointment of some sort.
> 
> Enjoy every minute of it.  You earned it.



I got Shrek a "Day of the Week" clock.  I got tired of telling him what day it was....especially if I didn't remember.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got Shrek a "Day of the Week" clock.  I got tired of telling him what day it was....especially if I didn't remember.


----------



## Dawgluver

My niece-in-law teaches music in a small school in Joisey.  She and a cohort are now singing the school closing recordings that go out to parents.  The first one was done to their version of Call Me Maybe, and the 2 hour delay for tomorrow is done to What Does the Fox Say!  Love it!


----------



## Katie H

I just finished knitting 100 hats for preemie babies.  While we were in Nashville at Vanderbilt Medical Center for my doctor's appointment.  I had called the NICU there when I knew the date of my appointment.  Told them I had made all the hats and asked them if they would like to have them.  I received a resounding, "Yes!"

So...after my visit with the doctor, we walked to the children's section and delivered the hats.  The girl who accepted them nearly cried when I handed over the big bag full of colorful hats.  She said she was overwhelmed and asked me who the knitting group was that made all the hats.  I told her I was the knitting "group."  The look on her face then was priceless.

Just knowing that some sweet little babies who are encountering a difficult time can have their heads covered and warm makes me smile, inside and out.


----------



## Addie

There are two women in the Winthrop Knitting Group that make outfits for stillborn and preemie babies to be buried in. I noticed that they never allow the other women in the group to hold the outfits when looking at them. Some of the outfits for the stillborn babies are no bigger than the palm of my hand. The nurses at the hospital have been told to let the woman who heads the group know when they are low on outfits. She in turn will notify the two needle workers so they can whip up a few more outfits. Each outfit consists of the gown, boy or girl hat, and a small blanket. All matching pieces.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> I just finished knitting 100 hats for preemie babies.....


Thank You Thank You! Our two were tiny preemies. They had cute little knit caps to keep their heads warm. I guess the hospital kept them, otherwise I'd have them in my box of baby mementoes.  If our son had one, his had to have been from the regular nursery. He was only 3 1/3 pounds, 15 1/2 inches long, but his head circumference was 12 inches!  Good thing they were C-sec.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> There are two women in the Winthrop Knitting Group that make outfits for stillborn and preemie babies to be buried in...


Addie, not all preemie babies need to be buried. I have two 33-year-old pieces of evidence. It's amazing how big that 3 1/3 pounder is now, not to mention his gorgeous 4 pound sister.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

Watching my nieces reactions to Guitarzan and listening to the 4 y/o go on about the "cham-peens" (chimpanzees).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> Watching my nieces reactions to Guitarzan and listening to the 4 y/o go on about the "cham-peens" (chimpanzees).



How fun, now you need to get them into "One-Eyed, One-Horned, Flying Purple People Eater".


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How fun, now you need to get them into "One-Eyed, One-Horned, Flying Purple People Eater".



The younger one thinks that one is "scary" and about a meanie who shouldn't eat people even if they are purple. Last time I played it for her and was singing along she got really upset and said we should lock that monster away.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> The younger one thinks that one is "scary" and about a meanie who shouldn't eat people even if they are purple. Last time I played it for her and was singing along she got really upset and said we should lock that monster away.



Aw...that's too bad...maybe when she gets older it will be funny.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Aw...that's too bad...maybe when she gets older it will be funny.



Probably. Knowing her, maybe in a month it will be funny. Two year olds, ya know?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Been a while since I had one around, but I do remember they tend to be literal.


----------



## CatPat

I smiled yesterday because I finished crotcheting two very nice afgans, one for Carl's Mom and the other for DA.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cat, I bet they'll appreciate them with as cold as this winter has been. I still have a huge afghan a friend of my Mom's crocheted for us as a wedding shower gift. We call it the Magic Afghan because when you are really sick and sleep under it you seem to get well quicker!

I'm smiling because my tummy is full, my home is warm, and it's windy and cold outside. Life is good.


----------



## vitauta

we're not all smiling at the same things, and that's okay.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's what makes the world interesting vit!

It's been snowing big fluffy flakes today, and they were coming down pretty thick. LittleBit was in the sunroom, perched in the corner on a footstool just for her, and she was oblivious to the fact that it was only 34 degrees because she was trying to follow every flake that fluttered by the window! So funny to see her head on a swivel as well as bobbing up and down.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's what makes the world interesting vit!
> 
> It's been snowing big fluffy flakes today, and they were coming down pretty thick. LittleBit was in the sunroom, perched in the corner on a footstool just for her, and *she was oblivious to the fact that it was only 34 degrees *because she was trying to follow every flake that fluttered by the window! So funny to see her head on a swivel as well as bobbing up and down.


She's also wearing a beautiful fur coat.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That fur coat is also something my wussy cat is oblivious to. Most times when the temp is below 50 out there she goes two steps, stops, and turns to make sure we're still waiting by an open door. Then she turns and high-tails it back into the house!


----------



## taxlady

I saw a bit of the Aurora Borealis! I have been trying to see it forever. It's on right now: Aurora Borealis Forecast. Everything You Need to know.. I saw, for just a moment, a blue-green streak. There are wispy clouds, but I could see stars. I may have seen some other colours, but it was probably just my eyes playing tricks on me. It's the most I have ever seen of the Aurora. Woohoo!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's cool taxy! Himself saw it once, a long time ago. The only time I've seen it is in reports on the news.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's cool taxy! Himself saw it once, a long time ago. The only time I've seen it is in reports on the news.


But, I have lived in Montreal or further north since 1969. And now the clouds are getting thicker.

Our members in Minnesota, Michigan's Upper Peninsula, Minnesota, and Washington, as well as most Canadian members, should be able to see it tonight, if there isn't too much cloud. It's at "storm level".


----------



## Somebunny

I can't see it tonight, Linda.  Neat that you git to though!  . I have often seen it on clear summer nights in BC


----------



## taxlady

Somebunny said:


> I can't see it tonight, Linda.  Neat that you git to though!  . I have often seen it on clear summer nights in BC


Did you check my link? Did you check that map? Were you in the area where it was likely to see it?


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, not all preemie babies need to be buried. I have two 33-year-old pieces of evidence. It's amazing how big that 3 1/3 pounder is now, not to mention his gorgeous 4 pound sister.



No they don't. I have one that is over six feet today. Common sense would have told you I was referring to those that didn't make it.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> No they don't. I have one that is over six feet today. Common sense would have told you I was referring to those that didn't make it.


I would have thought that some of the preemie babies that do make it would need itty, bitty clothes once they were out of the incubators.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I would have thought that some of the preemie babies that do make it would need itty, bitty clothes once they were out of the incubators.



Of course they do. I had to buy doll clothes for my son for a month. But these women do it only for dead babies. They make all white outfits and blankets. 

Have you ever seen a coffin for a premie? My mother carried my brother's on her lap. It wasn't even as long as her arm. To give you an idea of just how small these outfits are, the two women can make at least five complete outfits in one hour. They use size 00 knitting needles. All white baby yarn is donated by ESP, my medical provider.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I would have thought that some of the preemie babies that do make it would need itty, bitty clothes once they were out of the incubators.



The hospitals have Johnnies for these babies. That is all they need along with diapers. Some of us do make outfits for mothers to take their babies home in. The mothers who can't afford anything nice for their babies. They mostly need blankets along with sweaters. The hospital provides the hats. The blankets have to be a closed knit or crocheted pattern. For some babies, that is the only blanket they will ever have. It has to be warm.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> The hospitals have Johnnies for these babies. That is all they need along with diapers. Some of us do make outfits for mothers to take their babies home in. The mothers who can't afford anything nice for their babies. They mostly need blankets along with sweaters. The hospital provides the hats. The blankets have to be a closed knit or crocheted pattern. For some babies, that is the only blanket they will ever have. It has to be warm.


What are "Johnnies"?

When I took care of preemies in incubators, all they wore was diapers. Well, most of them wore a wash cloth folded into a triangle as a diaper. The incubators are warm enough.

And yeah, the blankets can't have decorative holes, or little fingers and hands get caught in them.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> What are "Johnnies"?
> 
> When I took care of preemies in incubators, all they wore was diapers. Well, most of them wore a wash cloth folded into a triangle as a diaper. The incubators are warm enough.
> 
> And yeah, the blankets can't have decorative holes, or little fingers and hands get caught in them.



Those wonderful gowns they give you to wear in the hospital. With the back wide open? Once a baby comes out of the incubator, they get to wear the baby version.


----------



## GotGarlic

Enough already. This thread is supposed to be about things that made us smile.


----------



## GotGarlic

I was sitting on the front porch enjoying the nice weather with DH and our cat, Bella, was chasing a squirrel partway up the tree. The squirrel sat on the power line screaming at the cat and then the cat saw a tomcat coming her way and ran a beeline to the porch under our seat. Just sitting there enjoying the activity made me smile


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My new boss thanked me profusely for the work I have gotten us caught up on in the last week.  He heard from "someone" that I was difficult to work with and very set in my ways.  He says it's not true and I have been very helpful and willing to try new ways to help us keep the papers rolling.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Geez PF, why would someone say you're difficult to work with?    Seriously, though, that is a very nice compliment. Now if he'd only follow it up with a bonus...

****

Although baseball is my favorite sport, I do enjoy when any Cleveland team can pull out a win. Cleveland's basketball team, the Cavaliers, won their sixth game in a row tonight. Nice!  I'd still like to see one of the teams win a championship before I die though!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Geez PF, why would someone say you're difficult to work with?    Seriously, though, that is a very nice compliment. Now if he'd only follow it up with a bonus...



I only get unruly when something is stupid, inefficient or stupid (redundant).  I'm not afraid to say something is ridiculous and don't like giving up things that work fine.  If it ain't broke, don't fix it.  I also have my own way to organize my brain and being left handed, doing things your way may not work for me.  

Other than all that I am a delight!!!

And I like the room to be cool...keeps me awake.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My new boss thanked me profusely for the work I have gotten us caught up on in the last week.  He heard from "someone" that I was difficult to work with and very set in my ways.  He says it's not true and I have been very helpful and willing to try new ways to help us keep the papers rolling.



  Wow. It is nice when your boss recognizes your skills and willingness to be helpful.


----------



## CarolPa

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My new boss thanked me profusely for the work I have gotten us caught up on in the last week. * He heard from "someone" that I was difficult to work with and very set in my ways.*  He says it's not true and I have been very helpful and willing to try new ways to help us keep the papers rolling.




LOL  I beg your pardon???????????


----------



## taxlady

CarolPa said:


> LOL  I beg your pardon???????????


Sometimes people who don't think find competent people to be difficult and set in their ways.

E.g., I worked in a convalescent home. The head nurse wanted me to wash my hands in hot water. I refused. I also refused to follow her example and re-contaminate my hands by touching the taps with my clean hands when I was done washing them. I used a paper towel to turn the handles. If she had given me reasons, I would have listened and considered. I was "difficult and set in my ways".


----------



## Addie

I have been branded "Non-Compliant." I guess that is another word for "difficult".


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> My new boss thanked me profusely for the work I have gotten us caught up on in the last week.  He heard from "someone" that I was difficult to work with and very set in my ways.  He says it's not true and I have been very helpful and willing to try new ways to help us keep the papers rolling.



I'm glad your boss is able to recognize your value and even more glad he let you know he recognizes your value. Always a good feeling when that happens.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Wow. It is nice when your boss recognizes your skills and willingness to be helpful.



Last week he was my new supervisor, this week he is "Boss" I think I'll keep him.


----------



## LPBeier

My latest smile came from watching Violet in the snow - you would never think she was 10 years old with an arthritic back end (no defined hip joints) when she is out there chasing flakes!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

LPBeier said:


> My latest smile came from watching Violet in the snow - you would never think she was 10 years old with an arthritic back end (no defined hip joints) when she is out there chasing flakes!



That would make me smile too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

One of the anchor reporters from our local FOX affiliate does a weekly segment called "Real People, Real Stories". Each week there is a sweet human-interest interview and story about and everyday person who is extraordinary in their own way. This week's story is about a young man who is blind, autistic...and a musical savant. If you want to see a real feel-good story the link is here: Video Landing Page - Boston News, Weather, Sports | FOX 25 | MyFoxBoston

That link probably takes you to the most recent video. If you don't get the Real People video just search for *Real People, Real Stories: Blind, Autistic, Musical Savant*


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I was peeling the foil off my Dove Dark Chocolate and got the fortune: "Express what's in your heart."

So I hollered at Shrek and let him read the fortune, then I used a lancet and got a drop of blood from my finger...he said it was a terrible pun...


----------



## taxlady

I just realized that today it has been 40 years since I moved to Canada.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I just realized that today it has been 40 years since I moved to Canada.



So, how is it working out for you so far? Think you will stay?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> So, how is it working out for you so far? Think you will stay?



Give it another year or two and I'll get back to you.


----------



## Katie H

Smile?  How 'bout laughing out loud until I nearly wet my jeans?!

I was in the kitchen a few minutes ago getting some things done ahead of time for tonight's dinner.  I'd put all the goodies in the crock-pot and then set to peel some taters for mashing later.

I pulled a bunch of potatoes out of the sack and, I don't know what the grower did, but two of the potatoes that came out AT THE SAME TIME looked exactly, and I DO mean exactly like the vital parts of the male anatomy.  No joke.  I began to laugh and went into the den where Glenn was and showed him what I'd, um, discovered.  He started to laugh, then we were both bent over in peals of laughter.  It was all I could do to peel those spuds without wincing a little.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ah...potato porn...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah...potato porn...


----------



## LPBeier

I just got the fill for the ambulance ride I took a few weeks ago.  Why am I smiling about that?

There is a note in it saying "paid in full by your good buddy V...."

This is a paramedic friend of ours who wasn't even on the call, but read on Facebook from TB about my ordeal.  He called TB and was ticked that the paramedics who picked me up made we walk to the "bus" and then sit up when it turned out I had a serious condition.  So, he went to billing and forked out the $80.00 for me. I did a promo video for him and a buddy a few years ago for a group they were putting together to help in disaster relief.  So, I guess he returned the favour!


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> I just got the fill for the ambulance ride I took a few weeks ago.  Why am I smiling about that?
> 
> There is a note in it saying "paid in full by your good buddy V...."
> 
> This is a paramedic friend of ours who wasn't even on the call, but read on Facebook from TB about my ordeal.  He called TB and was ticked that the paramedics who picked me up made we walk to the "bus" and then sit up when it turned out I had a serious condition.  So, he went to billing and forked out the $80.00 for me. I did a promo video for him and a buddy a few years ago for a group they were putting together to help in disaster relief.  So, I guess he returned the favour!


What a nice friend.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

This child is precious:

маленькая девочка дирижирует хором)) - YouTube


----------



## Addie

That is precious! And he is right in time to the music. I could follow him anytime when singing. Thanks for the smile!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I just got the fill for the ambulance ride I took a few weeks ago.  Why am I smiling about that?
> 
> There is a note in it saying "paid in full by your good buddy V...."...


What a sweet friend! Well, I guess it's your turn now to "get even" with V! This could go on for a long time!


----------



## vitauta

PrincessFiona60 said:


> This child is precious:
> 
> маленькая девочка дирижирует хором)) - YouTube



i loved this sooo much.  just wonderful.  i'm in between laughing and weeping.


----------



## vitauta

(kid shouting) QUIET, MOM HAS A HEADACHE!!! excedrin commercial


----------



## Addie

vitauta said:


> (kid shouting) QUIET, MOM HAS A HEADACHE!!! excedrin commercial



Many years ago there was a story in Reader's Digest "Life in These United States.

With five kids in the house and all of them in their teens, you would often here her claim, "All I want is a moment of peace and quiet." It was her birthday and as usual there was the normal din going on. All of a sudden at six o'clock in the evening, the house went totally quiet. Not a sound. Then it dawned on her. The family was giving her the moment of peace and quiet she craved.


----------



## taxlady

vitauta said:


> (kid shouting) QUIET, MOM HAS A HEADACHE!!! excedrin commercial


I'm reminded of something from when I was a kid.

My mum and a friend and me & my sister and mum's friend's kid went shopping. We went to a lot of stores. We got back to the friend's house and us kids wanted to play with each other.
"Mommy, can we stay and play?" 
"Only if her mother isn't too tired."
"Are you tired Mommy?"
"I'm not tired. I'm pooped!"
"Oh goody! Mommy isn't tired. She's just pooped."


----------



## LPBeier

I swear these animals understand us.  I got off the phone with TB - he is coming home early (I'm actually going to pick him up as he is not well) and I never said anything out loud in the house, just talking to him.  Monkey is in my window looking intently towards his parking spot and Violet is by the front closet where her leash is kept (he walks her when he gets home.  It's not a timing thing because the time change put that out of kilter and TB isn't due home until around 5 pm.

Go figure! They sure make me smile!


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, you just made me remember something and that made me smile. Many, many years ago I had an adorable little cat named Musmus. She figured out that if I was out of town and the phone rang late at night, it was probably me. She would run to the phone to "talk" to me. If it was someone else on the phone, she would walk away in a huff.


----------



## LPBeier

My Dad's dog, Brew, got her treats at 8 pm every night.  She knew instinctively when it was 8 and no matter what you were doing she would hound you until you got her those treats.

I carried on the 8 pm tradition with all my animals.  Violet has been taking matters into her own hands and starts whining and generally bugging me at 7 pm.  I love Jeopardy.  It is on from 7:30 to 8:00 pm here.  We are trying to teach her that she gets her treats after the Jeopardy Think Music!  Here are two grown people trying to duplicate the tune....both of us are tone deaf!


----------



## taxlady

This made me smile, and I don't even like opera.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDqTBlKU4CE


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> This made me smile, and I don't even like opera.
> 
> Amira Willighagen - Audition - for English-speaking viewers - YouTube



I hate when you folks post You Tube items like this, I find myself going through all of the ones you didn't choose and get completely sidetracked. I sit here for more than an hour listening to all the ones that weren't chosen. 

Oh yeah. I do like opera. I am in love with all the classical arts. But I am a nut case anyway.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> I hate when you folks post You Tube items like this, I find myself going through all of the ones you didn't choose and get completely sidetracked. I sit here for more than an hour listening to all the ones that weren't chosen.
> 
> Oh yeah. I do like opera. I am in love with all the classical arts. But I am a nut case anyway.


But didn't you enjoy your hour of side-tracked? 

I'm amazed that she learned to sing opera by listening to YouTube videos. When you are a kid you don't know that singing something like that is really hard. So, she just went ahead and learned it. I think there is a lesson in that for all of us.


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> But didn't you enjoy your hour of side-tracked?
> 
> I'm amazed that she learned to sing opera by listening to YouTube videos. When you are a kid you don't know that singing something like that is really hard. So, she just went ahead and learned it. I think there is a lesson in that for all of us.


I have discovered that watching YouTube videos of knitting stitches/techniques I want to learn with the sound off is fantastic! Because I am a lefty, it is a lot easier to follow along watching YouTube videos of the person doing the stitch (and doing the same with my needles, pausing when necessary) and is a much easier way to learn the stitch/technique than watching a righthanded knitter knit in a mirror or having them tell me what to do and then translating it to how I knit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Spent a long, leisurely hour on the phone with our daughter.  Just waiting on the day we can sit around my kitchen table to do that...


----------



## Addie

The last thing that made me smile was my birthday party this past Sunday. The whole family was there except for one grandchild who lives in Canada. Lots of laughter, and it was no shortage of drinks for everyone including the little ones. I received a sizable amount of cash along with some beautiful calla lilies, and of course my Tiara. This is the first time since my daughter's funeral that the whole family was together. Some of the younger ones weren't even born yet like the six great grandchildren. I had put my camera on the nightstand behind some papers. When it came time to bring my camera with me I couldn't find it. So I went to the party without it. My daughter had her camera and took pictures galore. She will upload them and send them to me. The cake was half chocolate and half vanilla with real whipped cream frosting and had a music box inside the cake that played happy birthday. When I came back upstairs there was my camera staring right at me. I had to laugh. How blind can I be? Isn't that why I had the eye surgery!

Dragon is having troubles recognizing my Boston accent. I have to assume the accent of the British. Don't ask me why because we sound pretty much the same.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> The last thing that made me smile was my birthday party this past Sunday...


Is this the same party you didn't want them to have? That you didn't want to bother with?  I am SO very happy that you had such a great time in the end. After all, you won't be able to party with them when they all show up at your funeral. I've told Himself that if I'm diagnosed with some incurable illness I want him to arrange my wake for me when I'm still alive so I can enjoy family too. 

By the way, did you get to see your Happy Birthday thread here at DC? Don't want you to miss out on the "party" we had at DC wishing you a happy day.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My nieces styled my hair today. It started with Sproutlet the Older (STO) braiding my hair. It was a very messy, very loose braid but still a braid. Sproutlet the Younger (STY) then asked if she could put barettes in my hair so I got out my box with hair stuff and let her look at the barretes I have. STO noticed my hair chopsticks and stick style bun holders and asked about them. I explained what they were and how they worked and she asked if we could use them in my hair. I helped her make a bun out of the braid and well, here, the pictures explain it best.











That's almost every barette and hair stick that I currently know the location of. I'll admit though, I've had worse hairstyles. One was even done by a "professional". Yeah, it's a bit excentric and over the top, but overall, I'd have to say they did a really good job. I mean, they are 4 & 2. At that age I'm pretty sure I was still trying to figure out how not to get my hands tangled in long hair every time I touched it.


----------



## Katie H

Harley (the dog) told us she needed some food so Glenn and I hopped in the truck and headed to the farm store.  Got a 50-pound bag of dog food, looked at the baby chicks and ducks they had for sale and set out to drive home.

About halfway home, Glenn made a turn off the main road.  I asked him why and he said he knew of some old abandoned home places down the road and he wanted to stop and pick some daffodils for me.

After a few twists and turns, driving over a couple of small bridges over a creek (Terrapin Creek), he spied what used to be someone's home. 

There were tons of daffodils in a pattern that clearly was around a foundation of a structure at one time.

We came home with armloads of beautiful yellow blossoms.

I put them in an antique cut glass vase that is cobalt blue.  They're on the kitchen table and I can enjoy them every time we have a meal or I walk into the kitchen.

My sweetheart is truly a man of steel and velvet and he makes me smile in the most unexpected ways.


----------



## taxlady

PAG, that must have been fun. Nice 'do, even if there are a few too many hair doodads.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

p.a.g., you were a living Barbie doll! So nice of you to entertain your nieces. 



Katie, I bet those daffs look lovely in that blue vase. Enjoy!


----------



## Addie

p.a.g. you look absolutely divine. That hairdo could be a winner in the international hair styling competition. You make a great model.


----------



## Addie

Katie H said:


> Harley (the dog) told us she needed some food so Glenn and I hopped in the truck and headed to the farm store.  Got a 50-pound bag of dog food, looked at the baby chicks and ducks they had for sale and set out to drive home.
> 
> About halfway home, Glenn made a turn off the main road.  I asked him why and he said he knew of some old abandoned home places down the road and he wanted to stop and pick some daffodils for me.
> 
> After a few twists and turns, driving over a couple of small bridges over a creek (Terrapin Creek), he spied what used to be someone's home.
> 
> There were tons of daffodils in a pattern that clearly was around a foundation of a structure at one time.
> 
> We came home with armloads of beautiful yellow blossoms.
> 
> I put them in an antique cut glass vase that is cobalt blue.  They're on the kitchen table and I can enjoy them every time we have a meal or I walk into the kitchen.
> 
> My sweetheart is truly a man of steel and velvet and he makes me smile in the most unexpected ways.



One of the benefits of living in Tacoma was seeing fields full of wild daffodils. They sure are a pretty flower. They must have really stood out in that cobalt blue vase.  Lucky you!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

It was very fun spending time with them. 

Katie, daffodils in a cobalt vase sounds gorgeous! What a neet way to get them too.


----------



## tinlizzie

Yesterday I took a dozen lemon cookies to a friend.  He lives alone and was turning 94.  He's slowing down a bit, but was telling me how he is breaking in someone for his job (an accountant at the same firm for scads of years) and finally has to turn over his dancing instructor job to a younger person because he's not as steady on his feet as he used to be.  In return for the cookies, he gave me a lot to think about, and smile about.


----------



## CarolPa

Big smile when I stepped on the scale this morning!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> My nieces styled my hair today. It started with Sproutlet the Older (STO) braiding my hair. It was a very messy, very loose braid but still a braid. Sproutlet the Younger (STY) then asked if she could put barettes in my hair so I got out my box with hair stuff and let her look at the barretes I have. STO noticed my hair chopsticks and stick style bun holders and asked about them. I explained what they were and how they worked and she asked if we could use them in my hair. I helped her make a bun out of the braid and well, here, the pictures explain it best.
> 
> That's almost every barette and hair stick that I currently know the location of. I'll admit though, I've had worse hairstyles. One was even done by a "professional". Yeah, it's a bit excentric and over the top, but overall, I'd have to say they did a really good job. I mean, they are 4 & 2. At that age I'm pretty sure I was still trying to figure out how not to get my hands tangled in long hair every time I touched it.



That is just great!  They did do a good job!  Those Sproutlets are so precious, even if they do drive their Mom crazy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Katie,
I love the daffodil story.


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww, P.A.G, your post and pics made me smile.  You sound like 'the fun auntie' and I'm sure your nieces will have some good memories.  

Katie, I loved your daffodil story as well.  Very sweet.


----------



## Katie H

And...here they are:


----------



## Andy M.

My favorite flower.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is spectacular Katie, great choice on the vase.


----------



## Dawgluver

So pretty!


----------



## taxlady

Woohoo! I didn't kill my laptop. It's working fine today.

After the hard drive died on my desktop computer on Tuesday, April fools, I went and spilt some akvavit on the touch pad of the laptop. Since I killed a laptop last year with a glass of wine (and the smart phone almost died when it hopped in the toilet), I knew not to tilt the computer. Turn it off and let it dry for 24 hours. Yeah, I think I will stop drinking booze near computers. 

In just over 30 years of owning personal computers, last year was the first time I ever spilled on a computer or even damaged one.

So, yesterday I just hid by reading a good book. I checked my email, Discuss Cooking, and Facebook on my phone. It's just not the same.

I am now eager to get back to tax returns.


----------



## Andy M.

That was a close call, Taxy.


----------



## Addie

I have worked for companies that won't allow you to have a drink on your desk for just that reason. Fortunately, that has never happened to me at home even though I always have a cup nearby.


----------



## Addie

I am getting a new ignition electrical system for my scooter. The technician was just here and even he couldn't get it to turn on at first. Yea!


----------



## taxlady

I'm doing a happy dance about the results of the Quebec election Monday.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> I'm doing a happy dance about the results of the Quebec election Monday.



What was the election for?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> What was the election for?


It was to elect members to the National Assembly (that's the name of the Quebec parliament). Because it's a parliamentary system, the leader of the party with the most members elected becomes the premier (equivalent to governor). Of course, that assumes that one party has a majority and that doesn't always happen. It was a minority government and the election was called early in hopes of gaining enough support to become a majority government.

There are a number of parties, so there isn't always one party with a majority. Sometimes that leads to the party with the most elected members running a minority government. If two or more of the parties, that have a majority between them, can agree, then we get a coalition government with those parties sharing the running of the government and choosing the premier (but usually the leader of the largest of those parties).


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Frog Frenchie Fun French Bulldog Puppy Argues Bedtime - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier

Rocket, that was so cute!  Thanks for sharing, I am smiling too.


----------



## taxlady

The term, "Frog Frenchie" doesn't make me smile.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> The term, "Frog Frenchie" doesn't make me smile.



Two minds think alike. And I haven't a drop of French blood in me.


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

taxlady said:


> The term, "Frog Frenchie" doesn't make me smile.



I believe it is the name of the breeding kennel in Alberta 
http://frogfrenchiefun.weebly.com


----------



## Addie

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> I believe it is the name of the breeding kennel in Alberta
> Welcome To Frog Frenchie Fun - New Page



It still doesn't make me smile. It is still a derogatory name for a person of French heritage.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> The term, "Frog Frenchie" doesn't make me smile.





Addie said:


> Two minds think alike. And I haven't a drop of French blood in me.



To be honest, I didn't see the name, only the video.  I am not French, but through learning the cuisine (both Quebecois and European French) I fell in love with the culture.  I think that the name is wrong, but  if they are French, then with "Froggy Frenchie Fun" they may be poking fun at themselves.  It still isn't PC at all.

I still love the dog.


----------



## LPBeier

Okay, I am not smiling now.  I looked at the sight.  These little French Bulldogs are going for $4,500 each! Yes, they are pure bread.  But so are my sister's Goldens (her friend is a breeder and breeds my sister's dogs for her).  They are anywhere from $1,000 to $1,500 and I think that is high!


----------



## Rocket_J_Dawg

Wow...you guys sure killed the smile I had watching the video. Makes me think twice about posting future links. A little nerve sensitive????


----------



## Addie

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Wow...you guys sure killed the smile I had watching the video. Makes me think twice about posting future links. A little nerve sensitive????



Rocket, there was nothing wrong with the video. Just the name attached to it. Don't let something someone else may say stop you from finding more cute ones. At the price they are charging for their litters, I think they should take some of that money and use it to get rid of the "frog" part of the name of their kennels. 

As I stated, I haven't a drop of French blood in my veins. But I picked up on that reference immediately, even before I began the video. 

I grew up in an Italian neighborhood. And it was like living with Archie Bunker. Greaseball, Greezer, Wop, you name it and I heard it. But I can't ever recall hearing any of those words coming from me. Every nationality has derogatory names attached to their ethnic group, whatever it may be. Being part Native American, I find redskin very offensive. And that is one of the better names that have been tagged onto my ancestors. But it sure beats "Savage."


----------



## taxlady

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Wow...you guys sure killed the smile I had watching the video. Makes me think twice about posting future links. A little nerve sensitive????


Nerve sensitive? No, I just don't like derogatory names for anyone. Someone used the term "Newfie" recently, no not you, and I didn't comment on it. I didn't want to see a trend.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

taxlady said:


> Nerve sensitive? No, I just don't like derogatory names for anyone. Someone used the term "Newfie" recently, no not you, and I didn't comment on it. I didn't want to see a trend.



I didn't even know that was derogatory, especially since I had a friend from Newfoundland that referred to himself as a "Newfie". I figured it was along the same lines as Yooper. Although the only time I've heard anyone besides him use the term they were talking about the dog breed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh dear.  RJ, that video made me smile too!  Nothing in this was offensive to me at all, and I'm half Canuck.

BTW, I couldn't get the sound to work.  Is it just me, or is it a soundless video?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

More than a smile, I got a chuckle out of an email I just deleted from my inbox. It was one of those letters going around telling you a friend/relative/someone is in dire straits and needs your help *and your money and bank account numbers* right away or they'll die!  It was...in French. Um, _Comment dit-on en francais_ "spam".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Listening to Shrek growling about, "It's so simple to open these and get them soaking." Referring to the plastic containers I took to work yesterday with my lunch.  I don't  think he knows I heard him...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Listening to Shrek growling about, "It's so simple to open these and get them soaking." Referring to the plastic containers I took to work yesterday with my lunch.  I don't  think he knows I heard him...


I'm not sure I understand. Was he quoting you in *that* tone of voice? The tone of voice that implies, "Yeah, easy for her?"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> I'm not sure I understand. Was he quoting you in *that* tone of voice? The tone of voice that implies, "Yeah, easy for her?"



No, he's now regretting telling me to just put things in the sink, he'll get to them.  I was fine with washing up my lunch dishes when I got home.  But he said he wanted something to do, so just put them in the sink.

One had tomatoes, onions and spinach in it for my sandwich, the other coleslaw and I left the lids on so they would not dry out by the time he got to them.  If I'm going to take the lids off and fill with soapy water, then I may as well finish washing them up.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Oh dear.  RJ, that video made me smile too!  Nothing in this was offensive to me at all, and I'm half Canuck.
> 
> BTW, I couldn't get the sound to work.  Is it just me, or is it a soundless video?



Dawg, the sound is the best part. He has the cutest whimper. 

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## cave76

Rocket_J_Dawg said:


> Frog Frenchie Fun French Bulldog Puppy Argues Bedtime - YouTube



Cute video, Dawg! Reminds me of a woman in a bar (yes, I used to go to bars!) who had a dog on her lap that she said could talk. 

She had the dog perform for us----- but it took a bit of imagination to hear the words. Maybe I  hadn't had enough to drink!  As I remember it looked a bit like that French Bulldog. Maybe something in the breed?

On the other had I had a couple of sheep that could talk. Not real words but syllables. Maybe they were French too?

Evidently there are a lot of breeds that are more 'vocal'.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKezUd_xw20


----------



## Andy M.

That was interesting, PF.


----------



## LPBeier

PF, I saw that on Facebook.  You have to be pretty good at playing an instrument normally to be able to joke around so well.

I had a nice little smile moment when I came home this afternoon with a pile of bags in tow.  

We have a small table just inside the doorway that we keep our reusable grocery bags on as a reminder to take them to the vehicles.  I opened the door and saw a little ball of black fur curled up on the bags that were there.  Monkey usually tries to get out when we come or go but usually on the ground.  I don't know if she had been there the whole time or what, but it was a nice greeting for sure. She even stayed there while I went back out for a second load.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yup, "interesting PF" here too!

Last thing that made me smile was my doctor's visit. I'm good for another six months, and that's only because he likes me to show up when we review my meds every six months even though he could probably call me instead. Doesn't care how he spends my money.  But every time I go to the doc's or have blood work done I think of how very lucky and blessed I am that I am pretty healthy for a senior.


----------



## taxlady

That video was brilliant PF.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yup, "interesting PF" here too!
> 
> Last thing that made me smile was my doctor's visit. I'm good for another six months, and that's only because he likes me to show up when we review my meds every six months even though he could probably call me instead. Doesn't care how he spends my money.  But every time I go to the doc's or have blood work done I think of how very lucky and blessed I am that I am pretty healthy for a senior.



I hear ya CG. Loud and clear. I am due for my six month checkup this month. I may gripe about it, but it is a total checkup. Every person there gets to take a poke at me. From PT to my doctor and two home visits from the PT department to see how I am able to do my own housework to the nurse to make sure I understand how to take my meds. I also have an eye appointment. I already saw my vascular doctor. Now on to the cardio doc. Then I have to decide what I want to do about having my gall bladder removed. If I decide to have it done, then it will involve a conference of five different doctors making the decision, can my heart take the stress of the anesthesia.


----------



## cave76

PF----- that video of the contortionist musicians ------ shall I say 'interesting'?  But what side of their brains were they using---- and how did their brains keep things straight?


----------



## LPBeier

My latest smile is again from my fur kids.

I got up very early this morning and came back to not only find they had both taken up my space on the bed, but their paws were intertwined with each other.  They may duke it out for attention, but they do care for each other. 

I didn't have the heart to move them for an extra hour of shut-eye, so I curled up in my chair.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

cave76 said:


> PF----- that video of the contortionist musicians ------ shall I say 'interesting'?  But what side of their brains were they using---- and how did their brains keep things straight?



Exactly, that what made it so much fun, trying to figure out how much time it took them to figure it out.  I'm a lefty and trying figure out how to do some things normally is a feat in itself.


----------



## cave76

PrincessFiona60 said:


> .  I'm a lefty and trying figure out how to do some things normally is a feat in itself.



Left-handed? Oh, you poor thing!  When the world is created for right-handed people---- like scissors. Although there ARE scissors for lefties.

My left hand is there just so I'm not lop-sided. When I took piano lessons as a kid I could never play the left hand part. (Well, I couldn't play the right hand part either----- but never mind.  ) At least I could get most of it correct with the right hand.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I grew up with no left-handed devices, I would have to relearn too much to switch over.  I still have my first pair of lefty scissors my parents bought for me when I was in grade school. I just learned how to cut things right handed.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

For PF, and all our other southpaws...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Q-NJKt-pc


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Q-NJKt-pc



Thanks Pf. I wasn't expecting the opening song. It certainly did bring a smile to my face. Then an uproarious belly laugh. Poo once told me, "All that I am, I give credit to the Muppets. They taught me all of life's rules."


----------



## fairygirl69

Cooking again after a difficult move from one home to another. I had to "put it on the back burner" lol. Cooking is  kind of my art and I sorely missed it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> Thanks Pf. I wasn't expecting the opening song. It certainly did bring a smile to my face. Then an uproarious belly laugh. Poo once told me, "All that I am, I give credit to the Muppets. They taught me all of life's rules."



I'm in a Muppet mood.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PF, what a cute puppy! And I know I saw Rolf's mouth moving, but all I could hear was Louie "Satchmo" Page's voice.  ~  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2VCwBzGdPM


----------



## Cooking Goddess

fairygirl69 said:


> Cooking again after a difficult move from one home to another. I had to "put it on the back burner" lol. Cooking is  kind of my art and I sorely missed it.


Glad for you that you're back in a working kitchen. Cooking is what keeps me sane. Although from some of my posts it appears it's not doing a good job...


----------



## fairygirl69

lol. Me too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

After shutting the computer down, I saw this on World News Now. Had to fire Squirt up again just to post this. Himself and I had a pretty good chuckle. Then again, our "gifted" son and his goofy brainiac friends used to come up with ideas like this, so it was a bit of a throw-back for us. Hope you enjoy it too. BTW, the first half-minute is just crowd noise, feel free to skip to about 35 seconds when things start to move:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhgSNPiox_0

And now I can go to bed. Good-night!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Pac's baby chicks reminded me of these guys.

I never get tired of this and neither do they! 

Baby ducks riding on a little water slide - YouTube


----------



## taxlady

CG, those boys were really quite good (and funny).

Aunt Bea, that was cute.


----------



## Aunt Bea

CG, those kids were great!

It must be wonderful to have an imagination! 

 I could while away the hours , conferrin' with  the flowers~~~


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ducks to snow leopards to clouded leopards...15 minutes gone, POOF!


----------



## cave76

Cooking Goddess said:


> BTW, the first half-minute is just crowd noise, feel free to skip to about 35 seconds when things start to move:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhgSNPiox_0



That video will remain in my 'to keep' file---- it's so refreshing to see a video that shows that kids can really be kids, have fun, be focused and with no slightly smutty overtones after reading too many articles about the opposite!

 Thank you for posting that. This is definitely one I'll pass on.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute duckies Aunt Bea!

About the synchronized "swimmers": Apparently this has been an oft-used idea for talent shows. When Himself and I watched in on the big TV (read: He was in control of the remote...) we also watched a couple other versions. There were quite a few of them if you want to compare skill sets. Personally, the one I posted was the cutest in our opinions, although the college guys were a whole lot more buff.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just got off the phone after talking to my son for an hour!  What a good kid - his parents must have raised him right.   Not sure if I'll hear from our daughter since I just talked to her recently. I'm guessing she's  pulled a long shift at Lowe's today - she always offers to swap days with any of the Moms who might have been scheduled for this day, so that they can spend time with the family. Raised that one right for sure too.


----------



## LPBeier

Sounds like you got some awesome kids there CG.  Happy Mother's Day.

I got "Mother's Day" wishes from my two furbabies in the form of kisses from Violet and lap cuddles from Monkey.  Big smiles!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We think they turned out pretty much OK LP. As it turned out, Loverly called late tonight. Yup, she closed. Fortunately she didn't have to be in early on Monday, so we talked. And talked. Then talked some more.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching bunnies nomming on grass.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Watching bunnies nomming on grass.



The lovely thing about Spring is it brings forth new life. Even bunnies getting their fill on fresh grass.


----------



## Kayelle

Here's my latest smile from Mother's Day. They are cousins..my two beautiful grand daughters, 20 years apart in age.  Baby Cheyenne and Sarah.


----------



## taxlady

Aww


----------



## LPBeier

Beautiful Kayelle.

I left the house smiling as my friend was heading into the back yard to start planting oir garden for us


Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet, Kayelle!  

And how nice of your friend, LP!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawg, I help her out by looking after her 9 year old on occasion and she wanted to do the garden - it is really difficult for me to plant but I can maintain it so it is working out well.  She is great at gardening and loves it.  I am not great at it and prefer to look at/eat it once it is established 

Another friend with a 9 year old swaps sitting duties for housework.

I really have it made....specially since the girls are for the most part amusing themselves or playing with Violet and Monkey!


----------



## Addie

We have a community garden here for any of the residents that want to plant. There are 30 plots and maintenance tills the soil over and gets the plots ready for planting. When they do that, it looks like they are all fresh graves. I love to garden and wish I could get down to do it. I can get down, but can't get back up without a strong arm or hand to help me.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Gorgeous girls, Kayelle!


----------



## Somebunny

Great pic of your grands, Kayelle!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle, your granddaughters are lovelies. I especially like the way they are both smiling so happily.


----------



## Kayelle

Awww, thanks so much for the nice words about by "great girls". The looks on both of their faces are priceless to me. As you might remember we had such a scare when Cheyenne was born two months early but just get a load of that big baby girl at 5 months!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I finished cleaning the sunroom! No film or cobwebs on the ceiling. No smudges (for now) on the windows. No pollen dust on the furniture or windowsills. No cat fuzz on the floor. Plus I really like how I have the furniture arranged this time. After my shower I'll pour a glass of wine, curl up on the futon with LittleBit, and read a magazine or two. Now I can relax...until I see the next job that needs my attention.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

You know there will be cat hair all over everything by the time you get out of the shower...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I know, that's why I'm still stalling in the sunroom for now.  Fur-Matic just wandered in though, so my time is limited. *sigh*


----------



## Somebunny

This is what made me smile, I hope it works for you all too!


----------



## Dawgluver

What a little sweetie!


----------



## Andy M.

Somebunny said:


> This is what made me smile, I hope it works for you all too!View attachment 21329




Worked for me.


----------



## taxlady

Worked for me too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Worked great for me!


----------



## Kayelle

He's *adorable!!*


----------



## Somebunny

Kayelle said:


> He's *adorable!!*




Yup!  I've got the Prince Charming for your little Princess!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Somebunny, you're right. That there sure is a smile-maker!


----------



## Dawgluver

The Amazing Race finale winners, first father and son team to win!  I was rooting for them since the beginning.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> The Amazing Race finale winners, first father and son team to win!  I was rooting for them since the beginning.



*Meeee tooooo Dawg!!* I love that show. The Dad is also the *oldest* winner. Let's hear it for the old guys.


----------



## LPBeier

Yay Dave and Connor!  

As far as the Brenchel's go, if you have to win a $million to have a baby....


----------



## Dawgluver

LPBeier said:


> Yay Dave and Connor!
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the Brenchel's go, if you have to win a $million to have a baby....




Another reason to smile, the Brenchels didn't win!


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> *Meeee tooooo Dawg!!* I love that show. The Dad is also the *oldest* winner. Let's hear it for the old guys.




But, but, 58 isn't old, is it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> But, but, 58 isn't old, is it?



Ancient... Well, until I get there...


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> But, but, 58 isn't old, is it?



That's 245 Dawg years! 

Online Conversion - Dog Years Calculator


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> That's 245 Dawg years!
> 
> Online Conversion - Dog Years Calculator




Great, AB.  I'm not there yet, but I unsmile you.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> But, but, 58 isn't old, is it?



Heck no, that's not old Dawg!! We love watching that show because we've been to so many of those places. I *know* my 76 yr. old husband could win it..honestly! The problem is he'd need my 20 yr old grand daughter for a partner, *not me.*


----------



## LPBeier

By that calculator Violet and I are almost the same age!  That would explain the fact we both suffer from arthritis together, nap together....


----------



## JoAnn L.

The last thing to make me smile was getting my copy of Penzeys Spices catalog today and it even has a recipe for Sour Cream Rhubarb Cake in it.


----------



## Cheryl J

OMGosh, I'm dying here. 

Just talked to my daughter. She and my 3 yr. old grandson Tyler went out to lunch today. She ordered a club sandwich and when Tyler saw the red, frilly toothpicks holding it together, he said he wanted *sandwich candles* too. LOL


----------



## LPBeier

Cheryl, that just made me smile more than you know!

When I was doing my apprenticeship with a corporate catering company, I was in charge for awhile of the sandwich station.  Some lunches we would make over a hundred sandwiches and each one had four "sandwich candles" in the quarters.  And we wouldn't have a lot of time to get it all done! 

Oh how I wish I had known the technical name for them then, my job would have been much more fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So funny and smart!  Thanks for the smile, Cheryl.


----------



## Andy M.

I asked my grandson who was the world's best baker and his response was "Grampy!" and he showed two thumbs up.  Then SO, not to be ignored asked 'what about me?' and he replied "Meh" and gave her two thumbs sideways.

This is because I make his favorite chocolate cake with ganache.


----------



## Sprout

Andy M. said:


> I asked my grandson who was the world's best baker and his response was "Grampy!" and he showed two thumbs up.  Then SO, not to be ignored asked 'what about me?' and he replied "Meh" and gave her two thumbs sideways.
> 
> This is because I make his favorite chocolate cake with ganache.



Thanks for that. It made me smile. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## Sprout

Cheryl J said:


> OMGosh, I'm dying here.
> 
> Just talked to my daughter. She and my 3 yr. old grandson Tyler went out to lunch today. She ordered a club sandwich and when Tyler saw the red, frilly toothpicks holding it together, he said he wanted *sandwich candles* too. LOL



That's fantastic. I love the way little minds work. When Sproutlet #1 was about 2 years old, she asked me for a "piece of water," once. It took me a moment to figure out she was asking for ice. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## CWS4322

Ten baby chicks and their momma. Spring/summer is definitely here!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Ten baby chicks and their momma. Spring/summer is definitely here!



Are they all hatched now? I want to live on a farm. This place sucks big time.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sprout...."a piece of water"...LOL!   Yep, kids come up with some doozies, I just love it! 

Andy, you're post about your grandson made me smile, thanks for sharing. 

CWS - great pic, I'm loving the chicken stories.


----------



## radhuni

My daughter told me that he is Pirate Jake of Neverland and I am Captain Hook (nowadays she always makes me villain and she is the hero)


----------



## LPBeier

My neighbour's daughter was over for a few hours yesterday while her Mom and Nan were at the doctor.  She looked at a pile of cardboard, packing paper and a box in the corner of the living room (that I look at frustratingly as a pile of junk) and says  "Oh my gosh, Monkey builds better forts than I do".  And it is true...it was Monkey's "fort" and it was pretty good for a cat.  Now I don't have the heart to take it away! 

Yes, kids (and pets) can sure shed new light on things!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

and cry...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JbqUJNAlqIY#t=119


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That was so sweet PF! Thanks.


----------



## LPBeier

It's not "available in our country".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Try this:

When love becomes an instinct - Videos - CBS News


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, PF.  That was beautiful. 

Yesterday I had a smile provided by my Dad, gone now for over 2 years.  

I needed white vinegar for my cakes and had used the last of my bottle.  I thought I was done with the chocolate cake so didn't rush out to get any.  When I decided I needed one more cake I realized I was out of this key ingredient to my recipe.  Then I remembered something and smiled widely - not because I had vinegar, but how I had it.

When I was young we would get honey in little bear shaped bottles.  My Dad loved vinegar on his french fries and so my Mom washed out one of the empty bears and put vinegar in it.  I think I was 7 or 8.  It was always known as the vinegar bear (as opposed to honey bear).  When we moved my Dad in with us 6 years ago I found the vinegar bear in the cupboard and he was still using it on his fries.  So I took it and gave it to him each time I served fries and each time he would tell the story of how it came to be.  

So, when I was out of vinegar I suddenly remembered and went hunting in the cupboard.  Sure enough, there was the vinegar bear waiting for duty.  I looked up with a teary smile and said "Thanks, Dad".

Vinegar, like good memories, doesn't go bad.


----------



## taxlady

That was sweet and made me cry.

Laurie, there are addons for FireFox and Chrome that let you pretend to be in a different country. Stuff like ProxMate, Hide My Ass, and Proxtube. I haven't tried any of those. I use Witopia and tell it to connect using a US "gateway" for stuff like that. I have Media Hint installed on FF, but it didn't work for this video. BTW, one user wrote that ProxTube installs 3rd party tracking software.


----------



## Kayelle

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, PF.  That was beautiful.
> 
> Yesterday I had a smile provided by my Dad, gone now for over 2 years.
> 
> I needed white vinegar for my cakes and had used the last of my bottle.  I thought I was done with the chocolate cake so didn't rush out to get any.  When I decided I needed one more cake I realized I was out of this key ingredient to my recipe.  Then I remembered something and smiled widely - not because I had vinegar, but how I had it.
> 
> When I was young we would get honey in little bear shaped bottles.  My Dad loved vinegar on his french fries and so my Mom washed out one of the empty bears and put vinegar in it.  I think I was 7 or 8.  It was always known as the vinegar bear (as opposed to honey bear).  When we moved my Dad in with us 6 years ago I found the vinegar bear in the cupboard and he was still using it on his fries.  So I took it and gave it to him each time I served fries and each time he would tell the story of how it came to be.
> 
> So, when I was out of vinegar I suddenly remembered and went hunting in the cupboard.  Sure enough, there was the vinegar bear waiting for duty.  I looked up with a teary smile and said "Thanks, Dad".
> 
> Vinegar, like good memories, doesn't go bad.



The last thing that made me smile was your post. Thank you.


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> Thanks, PF.  That was beautiful.
> 
> Yesterday I had a smile provided by my Dad, gone now for over 2 years.
> 
> I needed white vinegar for my cakes and had used the last of my bottle.  I thought I was done with the chocolate cake so didn't rush out to get any.  When I decided I needed one more cake I realized I was out of this key ingredient to my recipe.  Then I remembered something and smiled widely - not because I had vinegar, but how I had it.
> 
> When I was young we would get honey in little bear shaped bottles.  My Dad loved vinegar on his french fries and so my Mom washed out one of the empty bears and put vinegar in it.  I think I was 7 or 8.  It was always known as the vinegar bear (as opposed to honey bear).  When we moved my Dad in with us 6 years ago I found the vinegar bear in the cupboard and he was still using it on his fries.  So I took it and gave it to him each time I served fries and each time he would tell the story of how it came to be.
> 
> So, when I was out of vinegar I suddenly remembered and went hunting in the cupboard.  Sure enough, there was the vinegar bear waiting for duty.  I looked up with a teary smile and said "Thanks, Dad".
> 
> Vinegar, like good memories, doesn't go bad.



That's a beautiful story - especially for a vinegar fiend like me


----------



## LPBeier

GotGarlic said:


> That's a beautiful story - especially for a vinegar fiend like me



My Mom used to call Dad "sweet and sour" because he loved his candy and vinegar equally!


----------



## LPBeier

I was resting in my recliner with my eyes closed and I heard a "thud".  I looked over and Monkey had pushed over a box I had sitting on the piano bench.  It landed on the carpet on its side.  It contained an afghan that was a wedding gift which I hadn't wrapped up yet.  

Monkey started to pull at the afghan and I was worried she would snag it.  I thought she was trying to curl up in it as she does other blankets.  But I was wrong.  She was trying to get it out of the box so that she could get into it.  She got in behind the afghan and went to sleep. 

I wanted to get mad at her, but I had to smile....and laugh a little too.  Any box is a fort to our crazy cat.


----------



## Addie

Poo works in Vermont on the weekends at the hospital that was the first job he had as a PA. He loved working there and living in the state there. So of course we always asked him to bring some maple syrup. Spike got a gallon. The Pirate asked him for even just a quart. Well, Poo has bought it, but for him to get down here to where we live can be a problem due to his schedule in the ER where he works during the week. Today The Pirate informed me that by the time he gets that syrup, they will come out with a study saying that pancakes will give you cancer. I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Kayelle

My youngest son (the new Dad) just called me from the grocery store to ask me a cooking question. That always makes me smile, but he said he was there alone in the store with baby Cheyenne (6mo.) sitting in the grocery cart and they were doing the shopping together. I made him promise to take a "selfie picture" of the two of them, but he was balking at doing it. He's my shy son but I hope I convinced him that everyone who saw him doing that on Father's Day would smile for sure!


----------



## taxlady

My favourite neighbour put these flowers on Shreddy's grave.


----------



## Zhizara

I have a rolling chair that I use at my desk and hang-out spot. One of the castors kept falling out so I ordered a replacement on Wednesday, which was shipped in the wee hours on Thursday with an estimated delivery date of June 30.

It was delivered yesterday, 10 days ahead of schedule!


----------



## creative

A child interacting with a boy that happened to be next to her on the bus, in a pram.   She dipped into her bag for a sweet and licked it then looked at the boy.  She made eye contact with her mum in a questioning look and her mum gave the go ahead to give the boy a sweet.  She didn't pick him a fresh sweet but gave him the one she already licked!


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> My favourite neighbour put these flowers on Shreddy's grave.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> My favourite neighbour put these flowers on Shreddy's grave.



A very well-loved kitty!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> My favourite neighbour put these flowers on Shreddy's grave.




That is so sweet!


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> My favourite neighbour put these flowers on Shreddy's grave.



A beautiful tribute to a beloved cat.  I smiled too!


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> My favourite neighbour put these flowers on Shreddy's grave.



What a lovely thoughtful neighbor you have. TL, if lived close enough I would do the same for Shreddy. He was indeed a very special member of your family.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> My favourite neighbour put these flowers on Shreddy's grave.


You have a very sweet neighbor taxy. They're beautiful...just like Shreddy.


----------



## taxlady

I thought it was very sweet of her too. It was special, for a special, sweet kitty.


----------



## LPBeier

TB always makes me smile.  But today it was extra special.  He installed a new patio floor over our old cracked concrete and refilled the hot tub.  He watered my garden, took away some garbage and set up a chair for me.  He then told me to come sit down, handed me an orange spritzer (club soda and OJ) and told me that he wants me to spend most of the summer out there either in the hot tub, playing with my tablet on the bench or seated at the table under the umbrella just enjoying myself.


----------



## taxlady

Laurie, that's so sweet of TB.


----------



## chiklitmanfan

My Daughter, son-in-law and their 3 children, gave me a Darth Vader Tee shirt for Father's Day.  Not just the usual Lord Vader but on roller skates with boom box on his shoulder and bee-bopping through the Venice of the Southern California coast.  Yes I am a die-hard Star Wars fan.  My youngest grandson is celebrating his eighth birthday with a Star Wars themed party and we are ALL going to wear our Star Wars colors!  Let the force be with you in abundance.


----------



## LPBeier

chiklitmanfan said:


> My Daughter, son-in-law and their 3 children, gave me a Darth Vader Tee shirt for Father's Day.  Not just the usual Lord Vader but on roller skates with boom box on his shoulder and bee-bopping through the Venice of the Southern California coast.  Yes I am a die-hard Star Wars fan.  My youngest grandson is celebrating his eighth birthday with a Star Wars themed party and we are ALL going to wear our Star Wars colors!  Let the force be with you in abundance.



That made me smile!  The image of that shirt will stay with me for awhile!


----------



## taxlady

There should be pianos in more train stations.  This really made me smile. I needed that.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0nDhQEIdSQ


----------



## Addie

During the Christmas holidays in Boston, South Station, the main train station has entertainment every noontime. I worked right across the street and was able to see most of the events.


----------



## creative

Seeing a little boy wearing a T shirt that said....

"Before me there was no awesome!"


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> There should be pianos in more train stations.  This really made me smile. I needed that.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0nDhQEIdSQ



I really enjoyed that too Taxi..what talent! 

People are so dang weird though..almost all of them acted like they were stone cold *deaf. *It's not like he had a tip jar on top of the piano. 
The lack of any sort of enthusiasm just gripes me.  Loosen up people..you'll have more fun


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> There should be pianos in more train stations.  This really made me smile. I needed that.




Thanks, Tax!  That was wonderful.


----------



## TATTRAT

taxlady said:


> There should be pianos in more train stations.  This really made me smile. I needed that.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0nDhQEIdSQ



It's actually a pretty neat program:

Play Me, I’m Yours | Street Pianos

they have 'em all over the globe.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There are a few downtown, but we haven't made it around to see if anyone is playing them.  Hard enough to get Shrek to spend an hour at the Farmers Market.


----------



## TATTRAT

it's worth noting too, not everyone is gonna be as amazing. The Henri guy is in a touring band, equally as awesome to listen to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKywIx0cWyw


----------



## CWS4322

The five week old chicks starting to practice vertical flight.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

TATTRAT said:


> it's worth noting too, not everyone is gonna be as amazing. The Henri guy is in a touring band, equally as awesome to listen to.



Nice video, thanks.

We have several pianos through out the facility.  A few residents are very good and give impromptu performances.  If I could play, I would spend my breaks at the piano.


----------



## Somebunny

taxlady said:


> There should be pianos in more train stations.  This really made me smile. I needed that.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0nDhQEIdSQ




This was great Taxy!  Thanks for sharing.  Isn't it odd how some people are just plain oblivious?  I guess "you gotta have the music in ya". I quite enjoyed it!


----------



## taxlady

I was boggled by the guy with the ear buds and the sign with a name. I call people like that "oblivitrons".


----------



## Addie

I will often find a You Tube that lasts for about an hour and let it play while I am on the computer. Or I will get one of my discs and let it play. 

At night when I am settling down for sleep, I will put on the channel that is an arts channel. They play everything from ballet to Broadway. Puts me right to sleep. I HAVE to have music in my life!


----------



## LPBeier

A new family moved into our building in June.  I seem to get to know all the kids very quickly or should I say they get to know me!  These two are a young boy of 10 and his 6 year old sister.  A couple of weeks after they moved in, they asked my neighbour if they had any milk and they didn't but said to try me.  When the Mom declared that she didn't know me, the boy said "we know Laurie, she is really great!".  So, milk they got!

Well yesterday, I commented that the girl had a very pretty top with butterflies and daisies on it.  I told her those were two of my favourite things.  She thanked me and then said "you are looking rather lovely today".  My heart melted and I had to turn away before she noticed my chuckle at these words coming out of someone so young! 

I think these two are going to be providing a lot of smiles.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Taxy, for the video.  Good pianists always make me smile!

They have started putting a few pianos around Vancouver, but since I rarely get into town I haven't actually seen them, only on TV.

Having played piano in my younger days, one thing I noticed was the few broken keys.  Sometimes that can throw a player off because their fingers can't glide on and off them but he didn't even seems to mind one bit.


----------



## taxlady

I noticed that he started rather tentatively, as the he was making sure the piano was in tune. At least that was the impression I got.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I saw a 16-year-old girl today at work (I know her parents) and she had a t-shirt on that said in fairly large letters,"If you can read this, you're too close!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I was eating my dinner in my car at work (don't like the breakroom, and I use my laptop and listen to the radio there during meals and breaks) when I saw one of our cart pushers shove his carts to an empty parking place and suddenly take off.

He ran -- I mean, he RAN -- to an elderly lady who was loading her things into her car and she had some heavy stuff; big dog food bag, case of water, big boxes of cat litter, etc. and by the time I put my food down and bolted out of the car to help, he had done all the heavy stuff. 

He worked that fast, I am not kidding. I got there in time to help with the bags and I took her cart away. When her car was loaded, she thanked us profusely. I'm always pretty honest, and I said, "I thank YOU for shopping here. If there's anything we can ever do for you, please, let us know."

She looked at him, and he was a little embarrassed. She said, "Can this young man get a raise?"

I said, "I'll certainly try to do something to help him get a raise."

She smiled, thanked us again, and got into her car. I looked at him, wow, he was almost blushing. 

Thanks to his quick action, she didn't have to lift all that stuff. I spoke to our store manager, and wrote a letter about what he did and she put my letter into his folder after reading and signing it under my signature. She was very impressed. 

Needless to say, so was I. In about 25 years or so, that could be me. He brought a smile to me today! Bless his heart!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nice kid.  The ones at the grocery where I shop are just as helpful, all of them.  I finally had to tell them my cardiologist insists that if I'm going to eat the food I have to carry it.


----------



## Addie

The Market Basket that I go to is the flagship of all the others in this state and NH. It is huge, fairly new, and unlike a Walmart which tries to meet every need for every family. This is a grocery store only. The old Market Basket that it replaced was dirty, crowded and most of the employees didn't speak English. The Queen could go shopping there and find it a pleasant experience. 

Because I use one of the many electric carts, employees go out of their way to be helpful. If I ask what aisle has ketchup, they will not only tell me but walk with me and get it off the shelf. They never fail to ask, "is there anything I can help you with?" Then they go back to what they were doing.

I have even had a couple rearranged my cart. I have a habit of just tossing the items in the basket. They straighten it out and all of a sudden I have so much more room. I really need to get a letter off to the manager letting him know how pleasant my shopping experience is in their new store. 

They all speak English. Some with an accent, but English non-the-less. The aisles are really wide and the floors are spotless. No one is screeching over the intercom for an employee to report to their cash register. 

I think if I were still able to work, that is the first place I would apply to. Even as a bagger. Close to home and bus service right to their door.


----------



## Mad Cook

Somebunny said:


> This was great Taxy!  Thanks for sharing.  Isn't it odd how some people are just plain oblivious?  I guess "you gotta have the music in ya". I quite enjoyed it!


The woman in grey doesn't look best pleased.

I haven't got room for my beloved piano at this house. It's sitting in the old house until we get a tenant but I don't know what to do with it then. It was my grandmother's and I learned to play on it when I was a girl. It'll be 100 years old next year.


----------



## taxlady

Mad Cook said:


> The woman in grey doesn't look best pleased.
> 
> I haven't got room for my beloved piano at this house. It's sitting in the old house until we get a tenant but I don't know what to do with it then. It was my grandmother's and I learned to play on it when I was a girl. It'll be 100 years old next year.


I sure hope you find a way to put it in your home. Put on your thinking cap.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself put a little giggle on my lips last night. When I got home from running errands he came out to the garage to get the grocery bags. When I got into the house I noticed the TV was off, but I knew it was on when I came up the driveway. After the groceries were in the kitchen he went back to the living room, turned the TV back on (CSI was on), and started to tell me that for some reason CBS's schedule was out of whack. Seems some "reality cooking show" was on when he turned the TV off to get the groceries, but now it was CSI. Five minutes later I hear "ARGGGGG!!!" coming from his chair. Oops, that "reality cooking show" was the plot line for CSI.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself put a little giggle on my lips last night. When I got home from running errands he came out to the garage to get the grocery bags. When I got into the house I noticed the TV was off, but I knew it was on when I came up the driveway. After the groceries were in the kitchen he went back to the living room, turned the TV back on (CSI was on), and started to tell me that for some reason CBS's schedule was out of whack. Seems some "reality cooking show" was on when he turned the TV off to get the groceries, but now it was CSI. Five minutes later I hear "ARGGGGG!!!" coming from his chair. Oops, that "reality cooking show" was the plot line for CSI.



ROFL!!!!  That's happened to me, too!


----------



## GotGarlic

This made me not just smile but lmao! Yes, this has happened to me. I'm laughing so hard I'm crying! 

http://videos.huffingtonpost.com/entertainment/pets-interrupting-yoga-518313193


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> This made me not just smile but lmao! Yes, this has happened to me. I'm laughing so hard I'm crying!
> 
> Pets Interrupting Yoga (VIDEO) - Huffington Post




ROFL!!!

I had to adapt my yoga set the other night to accommodate Latté, she decided I needed purring company.


----------



## bakechef

Getting this nerdtastic gift in the mail, made by my aunt!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aw!!  It's a cherry pie quilt!!!  Excellent! And other fruit pies.


----------



## Andy M.

Very nice bakechef.  That quilt is 15.707963 times as nice as others.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef said:


> Getting this nerdtastic gift in the mail, made by my aunt!...


That quilt is so cute I'm almost tempted to take up quilting. Almost. For now I'll just keep to baking an occasional pie.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Just posting here makes me smile. I'm sorry, but I end up reading much more than I post.


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> Just posting here makes me smile. I'm sorry, but I end up reading much more than I post.




CCL, this site is very addictive. Just ask anyone of us. And some (I am guilty.) tend to send longer posts than other do. We just love to chatter. Going off subject is another posting ill we all suffer from at times.


----------



## CWS4322

The dogs get me up when the song birds start singing (for those of you who don't know, that is around 4:20 a.m.). After I let them out and feed them, I watch some Food Network TV while I wait for the sun to come up enough to let the girls out. Instead of having coffee in the a.m., I spend about an hour watching the girls run around the yard. The "littles" are now clucking and practicing chest bumping, Junior is mimicking the body language of Redson and Stripey, the "littles" are trailing after the girls...today four of the littles were perched on the rim of one of the dog dishes that I use for watering them in the yard (the dogs also drink out of them). I couldn't help but smile as I watched the antics of the birds. They are such happy birds in the summer. I don't have the heart to tell them that winter will come again and the grass, worms, and bugs will disappear...

Oh, after I get my morning fix of watching the birds, I usually take about a 45 minute nap before I start work. I'm done for the day by 4:00 p.m. That's when I nap again. Gotta love working from home when you can get the work.


----------



## GotGarlic

This.

Rescued Baby Monkey Takes Her First Bath, And It’s The Most Beautiful Thing I’ve Ever Seen! | PetFlow Blog - The most interesting news for pet parents around the world.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

so cute!


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> The dogs get me up when the song birds start singing (for those of you who don't know, that is around 4:20 a.m.). After I let them out and feed them, I watch some Food Network TV while I wait for the sun to come up enough to let the girls out. Instead of having coffee in the a.m., I spend about an hour watching the girls run around the yard. The "littles" are now clucking and practicing chest bumping, Junior is mimicking the body language of Redson and Stripey, the "littles" are trailing after the girls...today four of the littles were perched on the rim of one of the dog dishes that I use for watering them in the yard (the dogs also drink out of them). I couldn't help but smile as I watched the antics of the birds. They are such happy birds in the summer. I don't have the heart to tell them that winter will come again and the grass, worms, and bugs will disappear...
> 
> Oh, after I get my morning fix of watching the birds, I usually take about a 45 minute nap before I start work. I'm done for the day by 4:00 p.m. That's when I nap again. Gotta love working from home when you can get the work.



I used to sit out on the front porch in the wee hours of the morning listening to the birds get up out of bed. I had my coffee and the latest book I was reading. I would see all the husbands heading out to work. The wives didn't take to kindly to my sitting out there to see their husbands off. "If I could get up that early, why couldn't they." The were so glad when winter would come and it was too cold for me to sit out there. Then it was time to get the kids up for breakfast and school. Early morning is my favorite time of day. One day when I had been awake all night, I went down to the patio and was there just as the birds were waking up at the first crack of dawn. That tree on the patio holds a LOT of birds. What a racket! You couldn't hear yourself think.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Early this afternoon I had been upstairs talking to Himself when he annoyed the heck out of me. When I headed downstairs to the kitchen and looked out the window over the sink I saw a big monarch butterfly flitting by! Annoyed with Himself? Nope! Mom Nature sure knows how to balance things out.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Early this afternoon I had been upstairs talking to Himself when he annoyed the heck out of me. When I headed downstairs to the kitchen and looked out the window over the sink I saw a big monarch butterfly flitting by! Annoyed with Himself? Nope! Mom Nature sure knows how to balance things out.



I am often in awe of Mother Nature. Today I saw a bird pick out a piece of straw and fly back to her tree with it. She came back a few minutes later and found another piece. She seemed to be building a nest. I watched her repeat this work for about ten minutes. Then I had to go back inside. I was at Winthrop at the time, and I knew they would be looking for me. I would have preferred to stay there sitting quietly watching the bird make her trips back and forth. She knew exactly which pieces she wanted and passed up the ones that weren't suitable.


----------



## creative

Last thing that made me smile was visiting my elderly mother (now 94) in her nursery home and hearing her say "they are all _old_ people here"!


----------



## Dawgluver

Just saw a tiny Monarch caterpillar on my milkweed!  I haven't seen Monarchs for several years, saw two this year, and was hoping they'd like it here.


----------



## bakechef

I got to hold the our friend's newly adopted baby! He's 2 weeks old, but was born 4 weeks premature (does that make him negative 2 weeks,LOL).  He's such a little peanut, but is just as healthy as can be.  The new parents while sleepy are still beaming with pride!


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> I got to hold the our friend's newly adopted baby! He's 2 weeks old, but was born 4 weeks premature (does that make him negative 2 weeks,LOL).  He's such a little peanut, but is just as healthy as can be.  The new parents while sleepy are still beaming with pride!




Oh, how sweet, BC!  Congrats to the new parents!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> I got to hold the our friend's newly adopted baby! He's 2 weeks old, but was born 4 weeks premature* (does that make him negative 2 weeks,LOL)*.  He's such a little peanut, but is just as healthy as can be.  The new parents while sleepy are still beaming with pride!



Actually, in development, he is minus 2 weeks.  The pediatrician will consider him as such until he is "at term" and then the negative will turn into a plus.  If he's lucky, he can have two birthdays every year.  The pediatrician and his staff are the only one's with this particular affliction.


----------



## LPBeier

I am in the er and got a text from the mom who is syayong with us with her kids. she has graduated to this amd will probably go home in a few days.  anyway the kids wanted to make sure the doctor makes me better so I can come home to them.  I am smiling from ear to ear.

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm glad you're able to smile in the ER, Laurie. I hope you get some answers soon. Take care.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm glad you're able to smile in the ER, Laurie. I hope you get some answers soon. Take care.


What GG wrote. (((Gentle hugs)))


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh no, LP!  Hope you can keep smiling, and get well soon!


----------



## taxlady

My MIL gave me a bunch of rhubarb from her garden. w00t!


----------



## CWS4322

What are you going to do with it? I'm surprised her rhubarb was still going. Ours went to seed weeks ago.


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> What are you going to do with it? I'm surprised her rhubarb was still going. Ours went to seed weeks ago.


Rabarbargrød, that Danish fruit pudding I've been working on getting right.


----------



## Cheryl J

I was in the garden section of Home Depot earlier today and saw an amazing amount of bees going from flower to flower.  Their little legs were loaded down with pollen.  Definitely a smile moment.


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> I was in the garden section of Home Depot earlier today and saw an amazing amount of bees going from flower to flower.  Their little legs were loaded down with pollen.  Definitely a smile moment.


Like


----------



## LPBeier

the kids came to see me today and  tje girl brought .me a  tinkerbell bandage for my owie

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> the kids came to see me today and  tje girl brought .me a  tinkerbell bandage for my owie
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Aw, how sweet


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Rabarbargrød, that Danish fruit pudding I've been working on getting right.


+1 sounds good!


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> Rabarbargrød, that Danish fruit pudding I've been working on getting right.


Have you researched the Norwegian version of the same? Syttende Mai Rhubarb Pudding

http://www.thevikingsworld.com/Skald/recipes/puddings.html

My grandma made it with tapioca instead of cornstarch.

This one is more of a soup than a pudding:

http://cookeatshare.com/recipes/norwegian-cold-rhubarb-soup-with-mint-364796


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Have you researched the Norwegian version of the same? Syttende Mai Rhubarb Pudding
> 
> The Skald's Corner At TheVikingsWorld.com-Norse Puddings
> 
> My grandma made it with tapioca instead of cornstarch.
> 
> This one is more of a soup than a pudding:
> 
> Norwegian Cold Rhubarb Soup With Mint Recipe - CookEatShare


I have plenty of Danish recipes. The problem is substituting arrowroot for potato starch, which I can't find here. I can only find potato flour and that doesn't work. I used 5 grams of arrowroot for every 100 grams of rhubarb. It was a bit "stretchy". 4 grams of arrowroot for every 100 grams of rhubarb was pretty good. I don't think I will get a exactly the texture I want without the potato starch. The Danish recipes almost all include "nonoxal", which counteracts the oxalic acid.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Taxy, Bob's Red Mill sells potato starch. Do they sell that brand by you?  Maybe you can get it online.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Taxy, Bob's Red Mill sells potato starch. Do they sell that brand by you?  Maybe you can get it online.


The local health food stores do carry Bob's Red Mill. I'll have to check the one that isn't as close.

On the other hand, I just Googled "how to make potato starch" and it looks easy. I can wash the starch out of some shredded potatoes and then make hash browns with the potatoes.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Rabarbargrød, that Danish fruit pudding I've been working on getting right.



And did you get it right this time?


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> And did you get it right this time?


It tasted great. The texture wasn't quite what I wanted. I think the previous batch had better texture. I think I'm going to try making (extracting) potato starch and using that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4Girrb66lY


----------



## Cheryl J

That little guy is amazing!  I loved how towards the end he didn't want to stop, and the band went along with him.    Saved!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Not just a cute kid but a heck of a drummer, too!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

His drumsticks were almost as long as he is tall!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The relaunch of my favorite e-mail subscription: HeroicStories.org
It's free and uplifting!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm glad they're back too PF! I "liked" it on Facebook when Leo asked in an early notice and now I even get it in my FB news feed.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The relaunch of my favorite e-mail subscription: HeroicStories.org
> It's free and uplifting!



I signed for them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Smiles and sniffles:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8QYUgO-tZo


----------



## creative

....spending time watching children having fun in the park - so carefree!


----------



## GotGarlic

Visiting with the farmers and some of my master gardener friends at the farmers' market this morning, as well as spending time with my mom.


----------



## GotGarlic

Loved running across this again!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrAS_VQkEfY


----------



## Andy M.

That was fun.  I'm a fan of Ray.


----------



## taxlady

Thanks for the smiles GG.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's the kind of goofball thing my Dad used to get us to do.  So much fun.


----------



## LPBeier

The kids are coming over in the morning as their Mom is going to help me make macaroni for our church's youth service conference.  The little girl told me on the phone, "MLo (short for Mama Laurie), I'm gonna be a good girl tomorrow so you better have a big treat for me!"

I was grinning from ear to ear, trying really hard not to laugh!  So, guess who bought a Costco box of Goldfish Crackers!   Hopefully they don't eat them all at once.


----------



## taxlady

LPBeier said:


> The kids are coming over in the morning as their Mom is going to help me make macaroni for our church's youth service conference.  The little girl told me on the phone, "MLo (short for Mama Laurie), I'm gonna be a good girl tomorrow so you better have a big treat for me!"
> 
> I was grinning from ear to ear, trying really hard not to laugh!  So, guess who bought a Costco box of Goldfish Crackers!   Hopefully they don't eat them all at once.


Tell them to be nice to Monkey and Violet. And, if they aren't, no Goldfish.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> Tell them to be nice to Monkey and Violet. And, if they aren't, no Goldfish.



I am going to try putting Violet's thunder shirt on her.  Hopefully that will keep her calm.  Monkey will just go hide under the bed or I will put her out on her lead outside and she will curl up in the shade of my rhododendron!  But yes, you mess with my "kids", you don't get any goldfish or sparkle juice (orange juice mixed with sparkling water)!  And that's the rule!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm smiling because my credit union is smarter than I am. I had entered a funds transfer notation showing money from savings to checking before paying bills last week. Got distracted before actually doing the bill pay, and when I went back to business I had forgotten that I actually *hadn't* transferred the funds.  Oops!

Thank goodness we have overdraft protection, so the CU transfers money automatically to pay whatever bill is there.

When paying bills tonight I made double sure to move the money into checking before hitting any more keys!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm smiling because my credit union is smarter than I am. I had entered a funds transfer notation showing money from savings to checking before paying bills last week. Got distracted before actually doing the bill pay, and when I went back to business I had forgotten that I actually *hadn't* transferred the funds.  Oops!
> 
> Thank goodness we have overdraft protection, so the CU transfers money automatically to pay whatever bill is there.
> 
> When paying bills tonight I made double sure to move the money into checking before hitting any more keys!



I used to have my SS check deposited in my savings account. Then for some unknown reason, SS decided to send it directly to my checking account. So I go to transfer the money to my checking to pay bills. Not enough money in there. I was in a panic. I have already written out the checks and they were in the mail. So I called my Credit Union. They straightened it all out for me. I had nothing to worry about. I left the deposit as it now is. 

When I was getting ready to retire, I called SS and set it up so my checks would go directly into my savings account. About eight months after my 62nd. birthday, I was still working and remembered I was supposed to be getting my checks. What happened? I called SS and they informed me that they had sent them to my savings account. So I called my Credit Union. Sure enough. They were there. I now had a nice little nest egg sitting there for me. That's what I get for not really looking at my bank statement.


----------



## luvs

I found near-20 $$ in my jacket, & i found old episodes of 'the simpsons' on television. it's so often that those things seem so insignificant. until you think about them for a second or two.


----------



## LPBeier

Picking, cooking and eating the very first spaghetti squash from our garden!  And there are plenty more to come!


----------



## CWS4322

Watching the day-old chick learn to peck and drink from the water bottle!


----------



## creative

CWS4322 said:


> Watching the day-old chick learn to peck and drink from the water bottle!


Aww ... that's cute!   

Nothing like observing new life to wash away any jadedness there may be to life.


----------



## LPBeier

We were watching TV tonight and I looked down at my feet.  there was Violet lying with her head almost touching my toes and two little black paws (Monkey) peaking out from under my blanket which was down beside me as I didn't need it.  They were both fast asleep and content!  To be loved always puts a smile on my face.


----------



## Addie

I got an email tonight from a relative that is taking care of our family tree on Tribal Pages. She found the newspaper obit of my uncle who died in WWI. He was 19 years old at the time. We now know where he was buried. Something we had been trying to find out for years. I don't know how she finds so much information, but the branch of my family tree just keeps growing. Now if I could just get my kids interested in it. This is something that is very important to me and I am so glad she is doing this for not only my family, but a couple of others.


----------



## bakechef

Celebrating our 1st anniversary as a married couple!


----------



## Andy M.

bakechef said:


> Celebrating our 1st anniversary as a married couple!




Happy Anniversary, guys.


----------



## taxlady

bakechef said:


> Celebrating our 1st anniversary as a married couple!


Wow, already!

Congratulations and enjoy your anniversary.


----------



## Dawgluver

bakechef said:


> Celebrating our 1st anniversary as a married couple!




Happy anniversary!!


----------



## bakechef

Thanks!  This year has just flown by.  This year also marked 10 years together!


----------



## GotGarlic

Congrats on both anniversaries, bakechef!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Anniversary BakeChef!


----------



## LPBeier

Happy Anniversary, Bakechef!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bakechef, Happy Anniversary to you and Rob.


----------



## Mad Cook

bakechef said:


> Celebrating our 1st anniversary as a married couple!


And they said it wouldn't last! 

Seriously though, Happy Anniversary to both of you.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

My sister brought me soup because I'm sick. She's a good sister.


----------



## Cheryl J

Happy Anniversary, Bakechef!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> My sister brought me soup because I'm sick. She's a good sister.



Sorry you are not feeling well, PAG...what kind of soup???


----------



## bakechef

Thanks all!

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Fresh peaches...


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Sorry you are not feeling well, PAG...what kind of soup???



Chicken and rice. It was wonderful. She's definitely my hero tonight. Her and also the hubby who is taking good care of me. I'm very grateful for both of them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mmmm, “Sipping once, sipping twice, sipping chicken soup with rice.”   
  ―     Maurice Sendak,     _ Chicken Soup With Rice: A Book of Months _


----------



## LPBeier

we visited the kids today and took them out to test the new car seats we got for our van so we can help the mom out. We went shopping at Walmart and then to McDonald's. When we got back to their place the girl took my hand and asked if I could visit again tomorrow because there just wasn't enough time to talk with everyone else around.  She is four!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## taxlady

Oh that is so sweet, Laurie.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe

LPBeier said:


> we visited the kids today and took them out to test the new car seats we got for our van so we can help the mom out. We went shopping at Walmart and then to McDonald's. When we got back to their place the girl took my hand and asked if I could visit again tomorrow because there just wasn't enough time to talk with everyone else around.  She is four!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I337M using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Awww, what a sweet little girl.


----------



## Zhizara

I got a big smile from reading the latest Chicken Chronicles!


----------



## taxlady

A friend posted this on FaceBook and it made me smile.

My son and his friends went into little Caesars and mini flashmobbed  them with a freestyle pizza song. Instead of being assholes, the staff  came out and filmed them, started clapping along (as did the other  customers)  and gave them free pizza. 
 They even asked the kids to come back on the weekend.
 _____ tells me after "this is what kids do for fun these days" 
 and I thought "oh thank god"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

that is cool...great kids!


----------



## LPBeier

That made me smile, too, Taxy!

What also made me smile is my birth certificate arrived today and tomorrow we go to the passport office!  The cruise date is getting closer so this is cutting it close!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cute story *taxy*.

That's great news *LP*! I'm getting a little bit excited for you and TB myself. 

While cleaning in the basement today I ran across a poem by Samuel Clemens that Himself had written down decades ago.  It always give me a chuckle when I read it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I like that sign.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Please let it be true!*

News tonight is that the agreement to sell Market Basket, a grocery store that Addie, Andy and I all shop regularly, has been signed and presented to the board of directors. After they sign off (and they had BETTER or there will be a mob of store associates and customers with pitchforks and torches storming the board meeting) the entire store operation will be owned by Arthur T. Demoulas - the one referred to in many news reports as "the good Arthur".  This has been going on for seven weeks. Although it has been annoying to me to shop other stores, I cannot imagine the stress the associates are experiencing holding out and hoping that their beloved CEO is once again in charge. I'm just wondering what film company will get the rights to producing a movie!


----------



## Addie

"Tis true CG. They did sign a binding agreement. All that is left is the legalese stuff for the lawyers. NECN showed film of the employees in the stores already restocking the shelves. I am glad they won.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So happy this looks like it's over Addie. Shopping over the the last six weeks have been interesting, but I miss the familiarity of my Market Basket. I've found a store with an overwhelming selection of Hispanic foods for the nights I cook "Mexican". And I found my very favorite natural peanut butter, Smuckers, for just 20 cents more than I pay for it back in OH. It's hard to find that brand here, and when I do it costs a small fortune. But I'll head to those alternate stores only if I'm going in that direction for other reasons.

I'm happiest for the associates. When this all started who thought a bunch of employees could force a board of directors to give in to them, returning the deposed, loved CEO of the company to control, and that he manages to buy out the greedy side of the family. This is a story line that will be told, if not in books and a movie, at least in business schools for a long time to come.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> So happy this looks like it's over Addie. Shopping over the the last six weeks have been interesting, but I miss the familiarity of my Market Basket. I've found a store with an overwhelming selection of Hispanic foods for the nights I cook "Mexican". And I found my very favorite natural peanut butter, Smuckers, for just 20 cents more than I pay for it back in OH. It's hard to find that brand here, and when I do it costs a small fortune. But I'll head to those alternate stores only if I'm going in that direction for other reasons.
> 
> I'm happiest for the associates. When this all started who thought a bunch of employees could force a board of directors to give in to them, returning the deposed, loved CEO of the company to control, and that he manages to buy out the greedy side of the family. This is a story line that will be told, if not in books and a movie, at least in business schools for a long time to come.



A number of years back when they had their famous court fight, it came to fisticuffs. Artie T. punched Artie S. right in the courtroom. Made for great headlines. 

I too hate shopping at a new store. I am too old to learn where every thing is.


----------



## CWS4322

A friend posted this on her FB page:

This 99-Year-Old Woman Makes A New Dress Every Single Day For A Child In Need

Talk about having a reason to get out of bed in the morning...


----------



## GotGarlic

That's beautiful, CWS


----------



## CWS4322

GotGarlic said:


> That's beautiful, CWS


+1 she obviously has found something that makes her life still meaningful at 99. And what a wonderful thing she is doing with her days. Wonder if she'd adopt me???? Have sewing machine, will travel...


----------



## JoAnn L.

CWS4322 said:


> A friend posted this on her FB page:
> 
> This 99-Year-Old Woman Makes A New Dress Every Single Day For A Child In Need
> 
> Talk about having a reason to get out of bed in the morning...



Her daughter says she is proud of her mother, well, I think we are all proud of her too, I know I am. What a very special lady.


----------



## creative

Faith In Humanity Restored Compilation Animals Edition - YouTube


----------



## LPBeier

This: Rescued Baby Elephant Dances With A Ribbon, Reminds Us To Cut Loose In Life


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> This: Rescued Baby Elephant Dances With A Ribbon, Reminds Us To Cut Loose In Life


Love elephants! Have you watched Suda paint her self-portrait and then sign her name?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foahTqz7On4

Flipping amazing. Wonder what she'll be able to do when she's an adult?


----------



## Dawgluver

Elephants are so amazing!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lillian Weber, I salute you! ~~~ Wow, what a terrific project. That was a nice article CW - thanks.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

My dear, dear, Husband
He makes smile and laugh everyday
21 years ago today, we married in Honolulu
He's the last thing I see when I go to sleep at night
and the first thing I see when I wake in the morning
I thank him everyday
I say I love you everyday
I truly am blessed


----------



## taxlady

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> My dear, dear, Husband
> He makes smile and laugh everyday
> 21 years ago today, we married in Honolulu
> He's the last thing I see when I go to sleep at night
> and the first thing I see when I wake in the morning
> I thank him everyday
> I say I love you everyday
> I truly am blessed


Aww. 

Happy Anniversary


----------



## Dawgluver

Happy anniversary, K-girl and DH of K-girl!!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

taxlady said:


> Aww.
> 
> Happy Anniversary





Dawgluver said:


> Happy anniversary, K-girl and DH of K-girl!!



Thanks for the good wishes Taxlady and Dawgluver
Mister K~girl and I will celebrate tomorrow (he's working tonight)
with Mr. & Mrs. DF tomorrow


----------



## creative

I smiled at an incident that occurred to me at the supermarket.  I am a crispaholic (known as potato chips in US) but discipline myself to only buy them when they are reduced/on special offer.  (Perhaps I should add here, since it is relevant, that I have a genetic lung disorder so do not breathe freely/normally).

Anyway, I was delighted to see a "buy one get one free" offer on crisps.  I only realised I was breathing more heavily than normal (with pleasure) because of the manager quickly glancing at me! It must have looked like I was turned on or something....and - in a way, I was!


----------



## LPBeier

Happy Anniversary K-Girl!  We celebrated our 13th on Monday!


----------



## Zhizara

What kind of celebration is being planned K? 

Sorry for the abbreviation of your name, but there is no one we call just K, so just deal with it, please.

Tell us more about the wonderful Mr. K.  And especially describe the wonderful celebration, please.

Pictures if possible would be gratefully enjoyed.


----------



## GotGarlic

Happy anniversary, k-girl!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Happy Anniversary to the K-Couple! Wishing you many more. And that was a very nice tribute to your love K-girl.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Anniversary K~Couple!


----------



## buckytom

happy anniversary, kgirl.

condolences to mr kgirl, but for the name alone.   




creative said:


> I smiled at an incident that occurred to me at the supermarket.  I am a crispaholic (known as potato chips in US) but discipline myself to only buy them when they are reduced/on special offer.  (Perhaps I should add here, since it is relevant, that I have a genetic lung disorder so do not breathe freely/normally).
> 
> Anyway, I was delighted to see a "buy one get one free" offer on crisps.  I only realised I was breathing more heavily than normal (with pleasure) because of the manager quickly glancing at me! It must have looked like I was turned on or something....and - in a way, I was!



that reminds me of the time i skiied at breckenridge in colorado. the ski lifts "only" go up to around 12, 500 feet above sea level, but you can hike up another 500 feet or so to ski from the very top at 13k.

since i was going to make the extra effort, i packed my video camera to get some picturesque shots as i skiied down from the summit.

i forgot to turn off the mic, though.

when i got home, some friends wanted to see the run i made from the top, so i plugged the camera into the tv a played it back.the action and scenery was incredible, but all you could hear was me gasping for breath for almost the entire run. there's hardly any air up there!

one of my buddies asked if i was skiing with a pervert that likes to call people on the phone...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Zhizara said:


> What kind of celebration is being planned K?
> 
> Sorry for the abbreviation of your name, but there is no one we call just K, so just deal with it, please.
> 
> Tell us more about the wonderful Mr. K. And especially describe the wonderful celebration, please.
> 
> Pictures if possible would be gratefully enjoyed.


 
Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums - Kaneohegirlinaz's Album: Anniversary Weekend in Prescott Arizona

We had a fabulous weekend with our dear friends in Prescott Arizona.
We talk, we laugh, alot, we eat, we drink, 
we go to a couple of restaurants most of the time; 
this was no exception. 
Mrs. DF and I have ruled our visits to Northern Arizona 
as 'no cook weekends' 
We visited Bonn-Fire in Chino Valley also, in downtown Prescott, 
Prescott Station, _twice_  once for lunch and then for Sunday Brunch. Somehow, we made it home just ahead of all of this torrential rain we're having, which brings loads of flooding in the middle of the desert.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

LPBeier said:


> Happy Anniversary K-Girl! We celebrated our 13th on Monday!


 
... and Happy Anniversary to you and yours today, 
wishing you many, many more


----------



## taxlady

I succeeded in making quark with organic milk. w00t!

Most organic milk is ultra-high pasteurized and that is useless for culturing. We have a brand of milk, Natrel, that makes organic milk and fine filters it. It didn't say anywhere on the bottle if it was ultra-high pasteurized, but I suspected that it wouldn't be with the fine filtering which extends shelf life by ~30 days. I'm really pleased that it worked.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to the local deli today and they had bacon flavored thinly sliced ham. I made a sandwich with the ham, sliced tomatoes and some of the Mezzetta mild pepper rings. Delicious!


----------



## Zhizara

When I received my electric bill this month, it showed my usage was 4 times normal.  

I contacted the service department by computer asking them to please check it out as my bills for the last 5 years have never showed anything like this.

They sent me a revised bill for my normal amount and a letter advising me that they had corrected the error.

It pays to complain.


----------



## buckytom

JoAnn L. said:


> Went to the local deli today and they had bacon flavored thinly sliced ham. I made a sandwich with the ham, sliced tomatoes and some of the Mezzetta mild pepper rings. Delicious!



el joanne , look for something called bacon salt.

it's awesome on sandwiches, eggs, tomatoes just off the vine in the garden, etc..


----------



## Cheryl J

Went to the local ball field this evening to watch my 4 year old grandson Tyler's first practice at T-ball.  He did great.  So fun watching those little guys try their best, and at the end of practice they all got to run the bases.


----------



## buckytom

cheryl, i think it's great that you go to your grands' practices and games. i've had many parents or guardians that just drop off their kids and want to know when to pick them up, or even have to call or text them when to come.

coaches notice that stuff. 

develop a good, ass kissing relationship with the coach (little food treats for the team after practices works. not for after games, though. you never know if they'll win or lose, and it's confusing to celebrate after a loss).

then, the real secret is to tell the coaches to watch and study the same cartoons and kiddie shows on tv that their players watch afterschool.

during practices, if you joke around about it and/or imitate the characters or phrases that the cartoons say, the kids are amazed that you know something else from their life and immediately draw better attention to what you're trying to teach them.

a simple trick, but it makes them crush their opponents, er, i mean play their best...


----------



## taxlady

BT, that's brilliant, to watch the cartoons and TV shows that interest the kids.


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> el joanne , look for something called bacon salt.
> 
> it's awesome on sandwiches, eggs, tomatoes just off the vine in the garden, etc..



Headed to the store right now.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> Went to the local ball field this evening to watch my 4 year old grandson Tyler's first practice at T-ball.  He did great.  So fun watching those little guys try their best, and at the end of practice they all got to run the bases.



DH used to umpire Little League baseball. He did T-ball once and it must have been quite entertaining. Kids running to third base instead of first, etc. I bet it's a blast watching your grandson play.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I finally saw a Monarch butterfly today. It has been years since I've seen one. It sure made me smile.


----------



## creative

I have a thing about rainbows.  I place crystals near my windows so that, when they catch the sunlight, they throw rainbows across the room.  Always makes me smile.


----------



## Dawgluver

JoAnn L. said:


> I finally saw a Monarch butterfly today. It has been years since I've seen one. It sure made me smile.




I've seen a few this year, after not seeing any for a couple years.  They always make me smile too!


----------



## JoAnn L.

creative said:


> I have a thing about rainbows.  I place crystals near my windows so that, when they catch the sunlight, they throw rainbows across the room.  Always makes me smile.



We were in Colorado to see our son and we went to the top of Pikes Pike. We took the train ride up the mountain and on our way back down we had the top of a rainbow right out side of the window. Oh my goodness, the colors were unbelievable. They almost looked liquid. What a gift it was for us to see a rainbow so close up.


----------



## creative

JoAnn L. said:


> We were in Colorado to see our son and we went to the top of Pikes Pike. We took the train ride up the mountain and on our way back down we had the top of a rainbow right out side of the window. Oh my goodness, the colors were unbelievable. They almost looked liquid. What a gift it was for us to see a rainbow so close up.


How lovely!

Last year I saw a rainbow actually form in the sky (from nothing)....for the very first time.  I was looking out of my bedroom window to a plain, slightly overcast sky.  I looked to my left then, about _1 or 2 seconds later _when I looked back to my right ... BAM there it was!  A *huge* rainbow fully formed!  It took my breath away.  I never knew it could be that quick.


----------



## CWS4322

When I was in grade school, my parents owned a weekly newspaper in a small farming community in Minnesota. Today's post held a pleasant surprise that definitely was much nicer to receive than the hydro and phone bills. My father took all of my mom's weekly columns about life in a small town with a young family, photocopied them, and had them bond in a spiral notebook. I spent the afternoon reading them. That is the mom I knew--the one who said to heck with housework and would go outside, pick chokecherries before the birds got them, and spend the afternoon making chokecherry jelly and homemade "Mamma" bread for us when we came home from school. I am so glad the clippings were not thrown out--my dad gave me a most wonderful gift today, he gave me back part of my mom that dementia has stolen from us. It made me smile, laugh, and even cry.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

What a nice present, CWS~~~


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, how fantastic, CWS!


----------



## GotGarlic

That's a beautiful gift, CWS.


----------



## taxlady

CWS, I love it. It made me smile and tear up.


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> DH used to umpire Little League baseball. He did T-ball once and it must have been quite entertaining. Kids running to third base instead of first, etc. I bet it's a blast watching your grandson play.


 
It is.  Those little guys are so much fun to watch.  It's all as new to us as it is for Tyler, although his dad plays baseball with him at home all the time.  The kids are learning the order of the bases quickly by running them at the end of practice.  I'm going to love this.  

Bucky, thank for the tips!  It's sad to hear that parents just drop their kids off, like baseball is supposed to be a babysitter.  My daughter signed up for team mom when she signed Tyler up, and is hoping this will give her a chance to get to know the coaches, as well as the other moms and kids. Having a great time so far.  Tyler hit a ball over the dugout today, over the fence and out into the desert.  LOL


----------



## Cheryl J

CWS4322 said:


> When I was in grade school, my parents owned a weekly newspaper in a small farming community in Minnesota. Today's post held a pleasant surprise that definitely was much nicer to receive than the hydro and phone bills. My father took all of my mom's weekly columns about life in a small town with a young family, photocopied them, and had them bond in a spiral notebook. I spent the afternoon reading them. That is the mom I knew--the one who said to heck with housework and would go outside, pick chokecherries before the birds got them, and spend the afternoon making chokecherry jelly and homemade "Mamma" bread for us when we came home from school. I am so glad the clippings were not thrown out--my dad gave me a most wonderful gift today, he gave me back part of my mom that dementia has stolen from us. It made me smile, laugh, and even cry.


 
I loved this, thank you for sharing it, CWS.  Made me tear up, too! What a wonderful gift.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What a nice present, CWS~~~





taxlady said:


> CWS, I love it. It made me smile and tear up.


Thanks, everyone. I don't know how to do multiple quotes. I called my dad to thank him and had a very long conversation with my mom. She was lucid the whole time!!! I will definitely be re-reading, and re-reading her columns. 

One of my favourite columns is about how the postmaster had 300 day-old chicks in the post office and became Momma Postmaster.

We also have my grandma's letters to my grandpa at the front during WWI and my great-grandparents journals. We don't need to participate in a genome project to know we all share the "pack rat" gene. I have all the letters friends and family wrote to me when I was an exchange student in Germany...and my research papers from when I did my M.A. Not sure why I've kept those things...but, am assuming it must be genetic. I've moved this stuff across international borders...


----------



## CWS4322

taxlady said:


> CWS, I love it. It made me smile and tear up.


+1 That's the Momma I knew (and miss more than words can express).


----------



## taxlady

CWS4322 said:


> Thanks, everyone. I don't know how to do multiple quotes...


Click the "MULTI +" button. It will change to "MULTI -".  Do that with as many posts as you want to include. If you change your mind about including one of them, click "MULTI -" below the post and it will change back. When you get to the last one, click "QUOTE". You will get a page with all the posts with the minus sign and the last one, quoted.


----------



## Dawgluver

Beagle and I got ambushed on our walk by a big black and white cat, who merely waltzed out of a shrub and allowed Beagle to get right up in his face.  She kept jumping back.  Nice cat, but poor Beagle was terrified! Cat knew exactly what he was doing.  Cracked me up.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I got ambushed on our walk by a big black and white cat, who merely waltzed out of a shrub and allowed Beagle to get right up in his face.  She kept jumping back.  Nice cat, but poor Beagle was terrified! Cat knew exactly what he was doing.  Cracked me up.


Love it.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Hey, I took a quiz that showed what kind of dog I would be if I was a dog...it turned up I'd be a beagle...


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh yeah!  I've taken several of those quizzes, and always end up with beagle too!  Wonder why?  Beagles rock!


----------



## buckytom

i usually end up a scottish terrier.

bairrrk. bairrrk.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> ... My father took all of my mom's weekly columns about life in a small town with a young family, photocopied them, and had them bond in a spiral notebook... I am so glad the clippings were not thrown out--my dad gave me a most wonderful gift today, he gave me back part of my mom that dementia has stolen from us. It made me smile, laugh, and even cry.


That is a wonderful gift CW, both the columns and the great memories they bring back. I'm sure you'll cherish that forever.

And I think we might be distant cousins - I have mementos going back for generations that I've been sorting through in anticipation of a move back home to OH. Is there a valid reason why I need to have my kids' grade school report cards?   Heck, why do I have MY grade school report cards??


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> Beagle and I got ambushed on our walk by a big black and white cat, who merely waltzed out of a shrub and allowed Beagle to get right up in his face...


Meh, cat. At least it wasn't a "big black and white SKUNK". As in "Country Kitty".  Maybe Beagle was frightened, but at least he still smelled good!


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> How lovely!
> 
> Last year I saw a rainbow actually form in the sky (from nothing)....for the very first time.  I was looking out of my bedroom window to a plain, slightly overcast sky.  I looked to my left then, about _1 or 2 seconds later _when I looked back to my right ... BAM there it was!  A *huge* rainbow fully formed!  It took my breath away.  I never knew it could be that quick.



You know that a rainbow is an optical phenomenon, right? It doesn't have a physical form, so it appears when the angle between the sun and the observer is right. The colors are reflected from a rain shower.


----------



## creative

Yes GG but the science doesn't really interest me.  It's more about how I feel when I see a rainbow...instant ecstasy.


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> Yes GG but the science doesn't really interest me.  It's more about how I feel when I see a rainbow...instant ecstasy.



Well, now you know why it can form that quick


----------



## taxlady

I think the science makes it even niftier. Did you know that you are always "at the centre" of the rainbow?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5cVX3eq6NUQ


----------



## buckytom

what about me pot o' gold?


the last thing that made me smile was hearing my neighbor play with her 8 month old grandson. whatever she was doing was cracking the baby jp. i mean this kid was squealing and laughing about the biggest belly laugh you've ever heard! i love the sound of babies laughing really hard like that.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh and I were going to go into the  Maid Rite for some sandwiches to take home for supper and there was an older man who was having trouble walking, so Josh rushed ahead so he could hold the door for him. (he does this all the time). Well, we were sitting there waiting for our food when the waitress came up to us and said that the man wanted to buy my grandson a dessert. Josh said no, that the man didn't have to do that , but the man insisted. So Josh got the cheapest item on the menu, 1 scoop of ice cream. But the smile on that mans face was priceless.  Between the two of them they sure made me feel all warm inside.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> Grandson Josh and I were going to go into the  Maid Rite for some sandwiches to take home for supper and there was an older man who was having trouble walking, so Josh rushed ahead so he could hold the door for him. (he does this all the time). Well, we were sitting there waiting for our food when the waitress came up to us and said that the man wanted to buy my grandson a dessert. Josh said no, that the man didn't have to do that , but the man insisted. So Josh got the cheapest item on the menu, 1 scoop of ice cream. But the smile on that mans face was priceless.  Between the two of them they sure made me feel all warm inside.


Sweet!


----------



## creative

JoAnn's post reminded me of something I did that made me really smile....

It was outside a supermarket.  A sad looking child was sitting on a mechanical, stationary pony ride. Almost like a reflex action I took out a coin and placed it in the machine.  The look of sheer JOY on that child's face as the pony began to rock was so heartwarming!


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Grandson Josh and I were going to go into the  Maid Rite for some sandwiches to take home for supper and there was an older man who was having trouble walking, so Josh rushed ahead so he could hold the door for him. (he does this all the time). Well, we were sitting there waiting for our food when the waitress came up to us and said that the man wanted to buy my grandson a dessert. Josh said no, that the man didn't have to do that , but the man insisted. So Josh got the cheapest item on the menu, 1 scoop of ice cream. But the smile on that mans face was priceless.  Between the two of them they sure made me feel all warm inside.



The perfect time to teach Josh about paying it forward. (RAK) The next time you two are out and stop to eat and you see an elderly person, offer to pay for their purchase. Just don't let them know who did it. Then let Josh see the face of that elderly person and the happiness it brought.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> what about me pot o' gold?
> 
> 
> the last thing that made me smile was hearing my neighbor play with her 8 month old grandson. whatever she was doing was cracking the baby jp. i mean this kid was squealing and laughing about the biggest belly laugh you've ever heard! i love the sound of babies laughing really hard like that.



bt, one of the questions that they ask the star on Actor's Studio is "What is your favorite sound?" I am always hoping just one of them will say, "The sound of a baby or child laughing." To me it is the best sound in the world.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDA_0Cchaus


----------



## buckytom

rofl!!!! omg, my stomach hurts. thanks, pf.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I go for hours watching laughing babies...


----------



## GotGarlic

Awww.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Awww.



Sea otters are awfully good at cute. Have you seen the video of two sea otters holding hands in a pool in a zoo?


----------



## Farmer Jon

Watching my daughter take senior pictures this morning on our farm.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Watching my daughter take senior pictures this morning on our farm.



Are these for her senior yearbook? Does she belong to FFA?


----------



## Farmer Jon

Yep and yep. Very proud of her. struggled off and on but now is a straight A student.


----------



## Dawgluver

Awesome.  The end of the road is nigh!


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Yep and yep. Very proud of her. struggled off and on but now is a straight A student.



I love farm kids. They are really very responsible. Did she raise an animal as a project?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Sea otters are awfully good at cute. Have you seen the video of two sea otters holding hands in a pool in a zoo?



I don't think I've seen that. Will have to look.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epUk3T2Kfno

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0OyhHeelyo


----------



## taxlady

That first video was the one I meant. I liked the second one too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Shrek was questioning if I had made up the reason otters hold hands and found that one.  Sometimes he's not sure if I am making a joke or being serious.


----------



## buckytom

hold his hand in bed tonight and just smile.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Good one bucky!

Oh squeeeeee, those sea otters were so cute! 


Now my "last thing that made you smile" has been bumped down to second-last.   I thoroughly enjoyed my first glass of this season's apple cider. Cold. The next one will be warmed with mulling spices. Just maybe a pinch of brown sugar. Yum.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

buckytom said:


> hold his hand in bed tonight and just smile.



That's a given


----------



## Claire

Yesterday I worked our library's annual book sale.  It is a (real book) reader's delight.  During the last few hours of the sale we sell any bag of books for $5, any box $10.  What makes me smile is grandparents scarfing up kiddie books to read to their brood.  But more than that, the kids, I think 8-16 year old in the hours I worked, who really, really got into it.  One young man (I'd say around 9 or so) seemed nonchalant when he walked in with grandpa, but with a huge grin when he walked out with a grocery bag full of books.  There was the gal I'd take for 16 or so who collected jigsaw puzzles, the 11 year old who told someone, "Oh, I really am not fond of that author," in such a manner I cracked up.  I worked the last shift of the sale and there were some old-fashioned games left that I thought were doomed for the garbage heap, but they were both swooped up by young people who were into non-computer-games.  Maybe it's a retro-fad, old games and puzzles?  Anyway, great fun.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Addie said:


> I love farm kids. They are really very responsible. Did she raise an animal as a project?


No animals. She lives in town with her mom and works at the nursing home. She comes out to the farm as much as she can.


----------



## taxlady

The last thing that made me smile was seeing a post by Claire. I forgot that Claire is back.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Claire said:


> Yesterday I worked our library's annual book sale.  It is a (real book) reader's delight.  During the last few hours of the sale we sell any bag of books for $5, any box $10.  What makes me smile is grandparents scarfing up kiddie books to read to their brood.  But more than that, the kids, I think 8-16 year old in the hours I worked, who really, really got into it.  One young man (I'd say around 9 or so) seemed nonchalant when he walked in with grandpa, but with a huge grin when he walked out with a grocery bag full of books.  There was the gal I'd take for 16 or so who collected jigsaw puzzles, the 11 year old who told someone, "Oh, I really am not fond of that author," in such a manner I cracked up.  I worked the last shift of the sale and there were some old-fashioned games left that I thought were doomed for the garbage heap, but they were both swooped up by young people who were into non-computer-games.  Maybe it's a retro-fad, old games and puzzles?  Anyway, great fun.



Sounds like a good time!


----------



## vitauta

JoAnn L. said:


> I finally saw a Monarch butterfly today. It has been years since I've seen one. It sure made me smile.




there are some hopeful signs for the monarchs:

Wild in the City: Monarch butterflies on the move across Toronto waterfront | Toronto Star


----------



## JoAnn L.

vitauta said:


> there are some hopeful signs for the monarchs:
> 
> Wild in the City: Monarch butterflies on the move across Toronto waterfront | Toronto Star



Just imagine seeing that many Monarch's at one time. What a thrill.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Needed a new lamp shade and it is so hard to find the right size and color. I looked at so many stores and finally found the exact one at Shopko and it was on sale for half price. Yeah!!


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Needed a new lamp shade and it is so hard to find the right size and color. I looked at so many stores and finally found the exact one at Shopko and it was on sale for half price. Yeah!!



I can never remember if a 9" lampshade is nine inches across the bottom or the top.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L49VXZwfup8#t=99


----------



## buckytom

ROFL!!!!

thanks pf.


----------



## LPBeier

I was with the kids and their Mom today.  I am getting used to people calling me "Grandma".  I am going to refer to the kids as "The Princess" and Spideyman" (how he, the 3 year old pronounces it, so cute!).  Anyway, the Princess (and she is one) came to our house because she got sick in the night and couldn't go to daycare while Mom was in a course and Spideyman was at his play group.  She was so good, playing quietly with Violet and by herself, drawing some pictures.  She also cuddled up with TB before he went to work.

There were some dramatics at Costco after we picked up Mom and Spidey, including me getting a bruised and possibly dislocated thumb. But something melted all of that away and put a smile on my face for hours.  Spidey apologized for hitting me (without being prompted) and reached over and kissed my thumb better.  He told me that he would put himself in time-out when they got home, and he did....right in a big mud puddle in the back yard! Now this wasn't so great for Mom who had to clean him up, but the fact he figured that should be his punishment was smile material. 

They are still acting out from the effects of their Dad and being taken away from their Mom for 3 weeks, but they have really bonded with TB and I and we love them to bits.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I can never remember if a 9" lampshade is nine inches across the bottom or the top.



My lamp shade was 7 inches across the top, 12 1/2 in length and 17 inches across the bottom.


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L49VXZwfup8#t=99



What a great way to start the day. Thanks, pf


----------



## PrincessFiona60

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK-T_t166TY


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet beagle!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I knew you would like that one.


----------



## GotGarlic

OMG, PF, LMAO!  That's so great!


----------



## taxlady

That's a great idea.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Claire said:


> Yesterday I worked our library's annual book sale.  It is a (real book) reader's delight.  During the last few hours of the sale we sell any bag of books for $5, any box $10.  What makes me smile is grandparents scarfing up kiddie books to read to their brood.  But more than that, the kids, I think 8-16 year old in the hours I worked, who really, really got into it.  One young man (I'd say around 9 or so) seemed nonchalant when he walked in with grandpa, but with a huge grin when he walked out with a grocery bag full of books.  There was the gal I'd take for 16 or so who collected jigsaw puzzles, the 11 year old who told someone, "Oh, I really am not fond of that author," in such a manner I cracked up.  I worked the last shift of the sale and there were some old-fashioned games left that I thought were doomed for the garbage heap, but they were both swooped up by young people who were into non-computer-games.  Maybe it's a retro-fad, old games and puzzles?  Anyway, great fun.



Claire , I thought of you this morning when I was listening to WGN radio. They have a spot where you call in tell what is making you happy today. A man called in and said that him and his girlfriend were going to Galena for the weekend. And the announcer said that would make him happy too.


----------



## Farmer Jon

These little guys.http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## creative

It is my birthday and my mother is now in a nursing home.  My brother managed to get mum to sign the card.


----------



## LPBeier

Happy Birthday creative!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yeah *creative*, what LP said. Hope you had a nice day.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just sitting here at the computer and noticed out the window, in the big tree in our backyard, a woodpecker. When all of a sudden a beautiful Cardinal landed almost right next to him. So special to see them both up so close.


----------



## tinlizzie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NK-T_t166TY



My stepdaughter who lived in Netherlands for a bit just nutted up over this both for the cute pup and hearing the language.  Thanks.

While I admire and appreciate the drug-sniffing dogs, this is so much kinder and gentler.


----------



## JoAnn L.

tinlizzie said:


> My stepdaughter who lived in Netherlands for a bit just nutted up over this both for the cute pup and hearing the language.  Thanks.
> 
> While I admire and appreciate the drug-sniffing dogs, this is so much kinder and gentler.



I loved watching that. What a sweet dog.


----------



## LPBeier

The young woman whom we have taken in several times over the years and we are now helping out with her two children who were traumatized by their father, called me last night to tell me that TB and I are the only ones who have stuck by her no matter how much her kids have acted up and how bad things have looked in her life.  Considering we had to use tough love and kick her and her new husband at the time out of our house, this was something wonderful to hear.  She totally agrees with what we did back then and wishes she could have seen what was happening (all of us have 20/20 hindsight).

The smile that came across my face when she said this was a little bittersweet.  Not because I didn't find her sincere, she completely was.  It was the fact that she couldn't say that about her own parents and other family members.  And even people from her church are not helping.

I love this young mother as if she was my own daughter and these kids as my grandchildren.  They may be hard to handle, but when they run and give me a big hug, I melt.

This little family gives me smiles just thinking about them.


----------



## GotGarlic

And I smiled reading your post, Laurie


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> And I smiled reading your post, Laurie


 
Me too. 

Princess, I loved your laughing babies link, too. 

Farmer Jon, those are some beautiful little boys.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got my order today from Amazon. I ordered a small pocker radio, an Amish Christmas Cookbook, a book called Tales Of Mystery and The Supernatural and a jar of Bacon Salt that buckytom told me about. I had to order it because there wasn't any here in the stores were I live. I used it on my sandwich today and it was very good.


----------



## Dawgluver

Seeing Steve Martin doing "King Tut" on a SNL redux!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Seeing Steve Martin doing "King Tut" on a SNL redux!



Thanks for the warning, that's one of the bits I don't like that he does.  The other is the Wild and Crazy Guys...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks for the warning, that's one of the bits I don't like that he does.  The other is the Wild and Crazy Guys...




They did that too.  The first sketch was Belushi and Ackroid doing Blues Brothers.  It was fun seeing Gilda and Jane again as well!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I no sooner clicked post and the obnoxious Czech Brothers showed up, I did not escape in time.


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I no sooner clicked post and the obnoxious Czech Brothers showed up, I did not escape in time.




Just two WILD AND CRAZY GUYS!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Point and CounterPoint...LOL!


----------



## Dawgluver

A friend called, he had a soccer-ball size Hen of the Woods mushroom that another friend had just given him, and he gifted us with half of it!  What a sweetie!  It's soaking in salt water to get rid of the bugs right now.


----------



## buckytom

what did you do with the mushroom?


----------



## Dawgluver

It freezes and dehydrates really well.  Has great flavor and meaty texture. I use it in sauces, soups, anything you'd use mushrooms for.  It has almost as much of a cult following as morels around here, though it's not as well known.  It's also one of the few mushrooms gathered in the fall.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

While scrolling through Facebook today (or was it yesterday...) our one niece posted photos of Meerkats to her sister's page. Since it also appears in my newsfeed, of course I had to look at them! When I went looking today I found the photographer's name and website.  Will Burrard-Lucas does nature photography. Although I'm sure all of his photos are great, all I looked at were the Meerkats.  Take time to look through the photos since some of the images are different that what you see in the video. However, if you are busy, the 2 minutes spent watching the video will put a smile on your face for hours!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ4CYbCGhLA#t=11


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dang! Looks like I had better update my Adobe.  If you get the puzzle piece on your screen, just click on the link at the top of the Youtube post. It will open up the video in a new window AND give you the actual video, ready to be played. Enjoy!


----------



## LPBeier

CG, that was priceless!  I love meerkats!  That will definitely keep me smiling for awhile.

Another smile came from Violet.  I had to take her to the vet today because she has been having problems with one ear.  Sure enough, she has a horrible ear infection.  She was really good with the vet (who is so gentle and kind) even though he had to work hard to clean the ear out and give her two shots.  I was out of her dental stick treats and picked them up while I was there.  When we got home we were barely in the door when she started punching the bag with her nose.  She didn't stop until I set it down, opened up the package and gave her one.  Now it is 8:00 (when she normally gets it) and she is laying on my foot to remind me she is waiting oh so impatiently for her treat.  I guess she figures she earned it.  And I guess she did!  I also think she is feeling better already!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

There's always an extra treat for a visit to the Vet...just ask Shrek.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's always an extra treat for a visit to the Vet...just ask Shrek.



Oh my!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to our local book store and they have tables full of all kinds of books for 10 cents each. I was lucky to find some cookbooks (8 on them). They may be a little older books but with cookbooks it does't matter to me.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> There's always an extra treat for a visit to the Vet...just ask Shrek.


Well the "extra" treats are usually her small heart ones.  The sticks are to "brush her teeth before bed". 

And what sort of treats does Shrek like?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> Well the "extra" treats are usually her small heart ones.  The sticks are to "brush her teeth before bed".
> 
> And what sort of treats does Shrek like?



He gets frozen treats...


----------



## buckytom

on the way to dinner tonight, dw kept questioning my boy about what he was doing with his wallet, grilling him about what happened to the change he had leftover from the school book fair that afternoon. he was obviously lying to us, but i didn't want it to ruin dinner so i intervened and accepted his excuse that the change was in his room, or on the table in the living room, or whatever he kept changing his story to.

during dinner, he pulled out a gift for us for our anniversary. it was a folded note (which you could tell had earlier been a paper aeroplane, lol) from him to us telling us how much he loved us and how happy he was that we are a family, and there were 2 $5 bills in it as gifts, one for each of us.

i'm still smiling. i have to think of some way of framing the note and the $$.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*sniff* Why bucky, that is the sweetest thing! *sniff* However, if I was in your DW's shoes I'd be looking down at my feet feeling really embarrassed right now. Hope your boy isn't too hard on her.

How can you frame " the $$"? Only one of those is for you.


----------



## buckytom

dw is worse than me when it comes to saving things of his, so i'm sure she's already preserved it in some way that would rival the declaration of independence.


----------



## GotGarlic

Eyes up!


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> on the way to dinner tonight, dw kept questioning my boy about what he was doing with his wallet, grilling him about what happened to the change he had leftover from the school book fair that afternoon. he was obviously lying to us, but i didn't want it to ruin dinner so i intervened and accepted his excuse that the change was in his room, or on the table in the living room, or whatever he kept changing his story to.
> 
> during dinner, he pulled out a gift for us for our anniversary. it was a folded note (which you could tell had earlier been a paper aeroplane, lol) from him to us telling us how much he loved us and how happy he was that we are a family, and there were 2 $5 bills in it as gifts, one for each of us.
> 
> i'm still smiling. i have to think of some way of framing the note and the $$.



It has always been obvious to all of us the special feelings and relationship you have had over the years with your son. Specially when it came to coaching his baseball team. You are one special father. And you son knows it.


----------



## Andy M.

BT, that's a great story.  You should be proud of your son and that you guys did a good job raising him.


----------



## bakechef

BT that is so great, what a great kid that you are raising!

Sent from my IdeaTabA2109A using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## GotGarlic

What a sweetheart  And Happy Anniversary to you and Mrs. Bucky!


----------



## Cheryl J

Awww, bucky...your post made me smile. What a great kid you've got there!

And Happy Anniversary to you and Mrs. Bucky!


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> on the way to dinner tonight, dw kept questioning my boy about what he was doing with his wallet, grilling him about what happened to the change he had leftover from the school book fair that afternoon. he was obviously lying to us, but i didn't want it to ruin dinner so i intervened and accepted his excuse that the change was in his room, or on the table in the living room, or whatever he kept changing his story to.
> 
> during dinner, he pulled out a gift for us for our anniversary. it was a folded note (which you could tell had earlier been a paper aeroplane, lol) from him to us telling us how much he loved us and how happy he was that we are a family, and there were 2 $5 bills in it as gifts, one for each of us.
> 
> i'm still smiling. i have to think of some way of framing the note and the $$.



Happy anniversary to you and your wife.! What a wonderful son you both have. He is growing up to be a very special and thoughtful young man. I love what he did for your gifts.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself played sous chef today!  He came into the kitchen and said "anything I can do?" He NeverEverEver does that. Of course I put him to work!

When he was done, dismissed so to speak, he said "I really didn't do much". I told him it wasn't how much he thought he did, it was that he saved me about half the time of prep work. Just to make him feel good, I think I'll have him slice onions this week the night before I make French Onion soup. The night before so I can be sure they're ready when I am.


----------



## buckytom

thank you addie, andy, bc, gg, cheryl, and el joanne.

he's really a great kid, and dw deserves most of the credit.


----------



## LPBeier

Bucky T, please add my Happy An's to the list and also my cudo's to your boy.  That is definitely one of the best smiles you can get! I think you and your Mrs. should consider teaching parenting classes!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to Panera and got a loaf of Honey Wheat bread sliced thin and for a treat I got us some Wild Blueberry scones. Then went to one of our local deli's and got some shaved smoked pork loin for sandwiches for lunch. I think we will have a very light supper tonight.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

buckytom said:


> on the way to dinner tonight, dw kept questioning my boy about what he was doing with his wallet, grilling him about what happened to the change he had leftover from the school book fair that afternoon. he was obviously lying to us, but i didn't want it to ruin dinner so i intervened and accepted his excuse that the change was in his room, or on the table in the living room, or whatever he kept changing his story to.
> 
> during dinner, he pulled out a gift for us for our anniversary. it was a folded note (which you could tell had earlier been a paper aeroplane, lol) from him to us telling us how much he loved us and how happy he was that we are a family, and there were 2 $5 bills in it as gifts, one for each of us.
> 
> i'm still smiling. i have to think of some way of framing the note and the $$.





gave me a big smile knowing that boy Buckytom is our future, 
the next generation of kind human beings 
Mahalo Mr. & Mrs. Buckytom


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet story, BT.  Happy anniversary to you and Mrs. Tom!


----------



## Katie H

buckytom said:


> on the way to dinner tonight, dw kept questioning my boy about what he was doing with his wallet, grilling him about what happened to the change he had leftover from the school book fair that afternoon. he was obviously lying to us, but i didn't want it to ruin dinner so i intervened and accepted his excuse that the change was in his room, or on the table in the living room, or whatever he kept changing his story to.
> 
> during dinner, he pulled out a gift for us for our anniversary. it was a folded note (which you could tell had earlier been a paper aeroplane, lol) from him to us telling us how much he loved us and how happy he was that we are a family, and there were 2 $5 bills in it as gifts, one for each of us.
> 
> i'm still smiling. i have to think of some way of framing the note and the $$.



Oh, bucky, that made me cry.  Good tears, though.  What a dear, sweet, loving young man you have.  It's comforting to know there are young sprouts in our world who are so tender and caring.


----------



## Katie H

Hmmm?! The last thing that made me smile?  Kind of like the old "let me count the ways" poem.

Yesterday Glenn's youngest, his son, and his wife had some fun social activities that would not have been enjoyable for their 18-month-old son, so we were charged with taking care of him.  He's nothing short of perpetual motion and the best little guy anyone could ask for.  He's never out of sorts and can entertain himself in a vacant room and be happy.

In addition to him, Glenn's oldest daughter and her two girls and one of their little friends came to visit and to play with Little Low Gear.

By 10:30 last night, our house was littered with cobalt blue sequins (from an evening gown in the dress-up trunk), hot pink maribou feathers, rhinestone tiaras, Lego blocks, Pillow Pals, building blocks, ride-on vehicles of any possible nature, dolls and assorted doll clothes and accessories, doll carriages, stuffed animals, crumbles of candy corn-shaped cookies I'd baked in the morning in anticipation of the invasion, and other assorted "stuff."

Heather and the girls left and Kamden played until he literally dropped at my feet as I sat on the sofa.  He's the Energizer Bunny of playing and he gets every bit of energy out of his battery supply before he crashes.

I was still smiling this morning as Bella and I went through the house with the vacuum cleaner capturing all the blue sequins and maribou feathers as we followed the trail the girls had walked last night.

What fun!  This will be smiles for a long time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting 2 high fives in my diabetes forum for a snippet of advice.


----------



## Cheryl J

Katie....your post made me smile!  What an awesome day you provided for the littles!  They will always remember days like that with grandma.


----------



## GotGarlic

My neighborhood put on this great event yesterday - a 5K walk/run plus a Little Monsters Fun Run for kids. Pets were invited, too  Proceeds benefit our civic league and the local food bank. People were encouraged to bring non-perishable items for the food bank in exchange for raffle tickets for great prizes. I volunteered at the snack table, handing out snacks and water bottles at the finish line. It was a beautiful day and great fun. Lots of houses decorated for Halloween for the event. Lots of smiles all around 

- BOO-Yah! 5K and Little Monsters Fun Run
- Halloween decorating pix


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like fun for sure *GG*. I want to live in a neighborhood like yours when we move back home.





Katie H said:


> ...By 10:30 last night, our house was littered with cobalt blue sequins (from an evening gown in the dress-up trunk), hot pink maribou feathers, rhinestone tiaras, Lego blocks, Pillow Pals, building blocks, ride-on vehicles of any possible nature, dolls and assorted doll clothes and accessories, doll carriages, stuffed animals, crumbles of candy corn-shaped cookies I'd baked in the morning in anticipation of the invasion, and other assorted "stuff."...


And you loved every minute, feather, and crumb!  Such happy fun. Thanks so much for sharing this with those of us who don't know the joys of grandparenthood.


----------



## Cheryl J

GG, what great pics, sounds like so much fun!  My daughter and SIL go all out every year for Halloween, and fortunately, so does their neighborhood.  Everyone has a blast, there is something for everyone, from the littlest on up.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cheryl J said:


> Katie....your post made me smile! What an awesome day you provided for the littles! They will always remember days like that with grandma.


 
Katie....I wanted to add to this earlier, but time, grandchildren, and cooking got in the way.  

I don't know how old your granddaughters are, but a few years ago I found out that mine had *so much fun* with a few tupperwares of dried beans, split peas, and tri-colored rotini. I spread a blanket on the living room floor, put out some dollar store measuring cups and spoons, whisks and plastic bowls, and they had fun for hours....scooping, measuring, whisking, pretend cooking...they had great fun, and even my littlest grandsons love that play. As long as they are old enough to know not to try to eat it.  

They made pretend soups and stews, it's cheap entertainment for them, and they learn something along the way!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Browns won! Not only that, they beat their nemesis the Steelers! My Browns WON!  To any Steelers fan here on DC, I KNOW your pain. 

But...pac's not here. And it would be nice to have a little company here to share the fun.  Pacanis, come out, come out, wherever you are!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYk6TWFfICI


----------



## JoAnn L.

When I went to WalMart this morning I found a box of Entenmann's Cider Donuts. There were 8 in the box but by the time I drove home there was only 7.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> When I went to WalMart this morning I found a box of Entenmann's Cider Donuts. There were 8 in the box but by the time I drove home there was only 7.



You showed more constraint that I would have. There may have been only one left. That is why I never buy sweets.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> You showed more constraint that I would have. There may have been only one left. That is why I never buy sweets.



I must confess, I just had another one with my cup of tea, while I was watching Peoples Court this afternoon.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I got a call from the doctor's office today. They were calling with blood work results.  I won't bore you with point-by-point, but my cholesterol reading went from around 212-218 over the last few to a whopping 171 this time!  Woot!  Cartwheels! Miso excited! At least it's coming down before I turn into an oatmeal flake.


----------



## vitauta

JoAnn L. said:


> I must confess, I just had another one with my cup of tea, while I was watching Peoples Court this afternoon.




i have been hooked on marilyn milian's people's court for several seasons, now.  what a brilliant, sensitive and funny woman!


----------



## JoAnn L.

vitauta said:


> i have been hooked on marilyn milian's people's court for several seasons, now.  what a brilliant, sensitive and funny woman!



I like her too. I gave up on Judge Judy for a while, some time I think she doesn't let everyone explain their side.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

cooking goddess said:


> i got a call from the doctor's office today. They were calling with blood work results.  I won't bore you with point-by-point, but my cholesterol reading went from around 212-218 over the last few to a whopping 171 this time!  Woot!  Cartwheels! Miso excited! At least it's coming down before i turn into an oatmeal flake.





right on cg!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Saw a news story on the overnight news that featured this costume made by a Dad in CA for his little girl. We thought the costume was cute. Hope you think so too.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Moe97Apzukg


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is an excellent costume!


----------



## creative

http://ffden-2.phys.uaf.edu/211_fal...wards/funny-pictures-beaver-cant-hear-you.jpg


----------



## LPBeier

Ha ha, those are both great smiles, Creative and CG!

This morning it is still raining, though not quite as hard as the last three days.  However, the hole that Violet dug in the lawn (no smile here) right beside the patio is full of water.  Monkey insisted on going out and was lifting her feet pretty fast on the wet patio.  But the big smile came when she was trying to get over the pool Vi made so she could chew on her favourite grass patch.  She kept testing it and pulling back and testing it again as if it was going to change.  All of a sudden she realized that she was getting wet all over so she went for it and almost cleared the puddle except for a back paw and her tail.  I will be getting her a grass patch from the pet store today!  Poor kitty, but I had to smile at her persistence.


----------



## Dawgluver

My niece and nephew dressed as a lion fish and an angler fish for Halloween this year, just adorable!    No Frozen characters or princesses here!  Their mother accompanied them dressed in her scuba wetsuit.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> My niece and nephew dressed as a lion fish and an angler fish for Halloween this year, just adorable!    No Frozen characters or princesses here!  Their mother accompanied them dressed in her scuba wetsuit.



that must have been an adorable site, any snapshots DL?


----------



## Dawgluver

Here's what the costumes look like:
http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/an...themes/mermaids-sea-creatures-costumes/136615

http://www.chasing-fireflies.com/li...eatures-costumes/163651?isRecentlyViewed=true


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Those costumes are adorable! I bet your niece and nephew rocked.  And if they were trick-or-treating in our neighborhood today, the Mom would be properly dressed in her wetsuit. Actually, ANY suit worn outside today would be "wet".

One of our beggars was dressed as the Mad Hatter. I knew right away because of the "10/6" tag in the hat. When I commented on who they were, the kid said no one up to me had known who they were. Seriously? What is going wrong...


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson Josh and I went shopping today and while we were in a store he saw a centipede crawling across the floor, so he went and found a piece of paper and had it crawl on it and took it to the side wall so no on would step on it. That is something that my dad would have done. When I was a little girl my dad saw a caterpillar on the cold ground and brought it in the house to warm it up. Josh is making another memory for me.


----------



## Kathleen

I'm on Facebook where I talk to some older relatives.  A small group are in their 80s and I simply love the stories.  One was sharing that she moved into a small apartment with her husband and baby.  Bundt cakes were popular.  She asked her husband to pour cake batter into her new Bundt pan while she changed the baby.  The pan was sitting in the sink in their tiny kitchen.  As she was changing the baby, her husband called to her and said, "Honey, I have poured and poured, and I cannot fill that hole up in the pan."


----------



## Dawgluver

Kathleen said:


> I'm on Facebook where I talk to some older relatives.  A small group are in their 80s and I simply love the stories.  One was sharing that she moved into a small apartment with her husband and baby.  Bundt cakes were popular.  She asked her husband to pour cake batter into her new Bundt pan while she changed the baby.  The pan was sitting in the sink in their tiny kitchen.  As she was changing the baby, her husband called to her and said, "Honey, I have poured and poured, and I cannot fill that hole up in the pan."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When our kids were small we took them to Sea World of Ohio. I absolutely fell in love with the otters. Wanted a pet otter. Yeah, that would fly.  Years later, I'm always happy to waste (too much) time watching otter videos.

Shedd Aquarium in Chicago just got this little orphaned otter. The video is of them teaching to swim. I dare you to watch this and not crack a smile. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euHh6fFwpFg


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just love that baby, have watched the video about 7 times so far.


----------



## creative

As some of you may know, I used to do stand up comedy. Something that I would have used for comedy material occurred today. 

When I visited mum today ( it was one of her better days), an organised band of singers were visiting the wards (accompanied by a guitarist). They were singing "God will take care of you"...and were giving benevolent smiles. Mum liked it. The thought occurred to me that if they saw someone had flatlined, they may quickly switch over to singing "knock, knock knocking on heaven's door"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

creative said:


> As some of you may know, I used to do stand up comedy. Something that I would have used for comedy material occurred today.
> 
> When I visited mum today ( it was one of her better days), an organised band of singers were visiting the wards (accompanied by a guitarist). They were singing "God will take care of you"...and were giving benevolent smiles. Mum liked it. The thought occurred to me that if they saw someone had flatlined, they may quickly switch over to singing "knock, knock knocking on heaven's door"



In the same vein...I was caring for a co-worker's Mother at the  End-of-Life.  Her Mother had just died when the co-worker's cell phone  rang...her ringtone..."Another One Bites The Dust".


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> In the same vein...I was caring for a co-worker's Mother at the  End-of-Life.  Her Mother had just died when the co-worker's cell phone  rang...her ringtone..."Another One Bites The Dust".



Reminds me of Rose Nyland (Betty White) and the episode where "he bought the farm." The man she had in her bed had died.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I bought my first bag of Brach's Peppermint Christmas Nougats of the season. Look forward to them every year.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> I bought my first bag of Brach's Peppermint Christmas Nougats of the season.* Look forward *to them every year.



Like me and my Easter Peeps. I have a friend that finds the package that only has two in them. That is plenty for me. 

I love the Brach's caramel with the cream centers. I can't stop eating them when I start, so I never by them.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> Like me and my Easter Peeps. I have a friend that finds the package that only has two in them. That is plenty for me.
> 
> I love the Brach's caramel with the cream centers. I can't stop eating them when I start, so I never by them.




What is your favorite candy bar? My is 5th Avenue. They are hard to find here were I live. I see you can buy them on Amazon but I don't want to buy that many.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Pearson's Salted Nut Rolls...


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> What is your favorite candy bar? My is 5th Avenue. They are hard to find here were I live. I see you can buy them on Amazon but I don't want to buy that many.



Mounds and York Peppermint Patty. Of the two I would choose the Mounds over the YPP. The only problem with that bar is that it is so sweet, that I have trouble finishing the first bar. I am not used to eating sweets and when I do, I can taste the sugar immediately. It is like I had eaten a five pound bag of sugar. That is why I eat only one each year.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm a Cleveland Browns fan. It's been a fun four days (Browns game Thursday night, Steelers game today). So I find myself looking at the standings and smiling. The team hasn't been "this good" in 20 years. Hope it lasts longer than a week.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm a Cleveland Browns fan. It's been a fun four days (Browns game Thursday night, Steelers game today). So I find myself looking at the standings and smiling. The team hasn't been "this good" in 20 years. Hope it lasts longer than a week.




I especially like seeing the Steelers and Ravens at the bottom.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh was voted student of the month by his teachers. Yeah!


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww, that's awesome, JoAnn! I love those proud grandma moments!


----------



## bethzaring

someone recently posted "I don't know why they didn't turn out.  I didn't change a thing, followed the recipe to a T, made no substitutions.....only swapped out fake margarine for butter in a cookie recipe".

I gotta turn that into a tag line.


Actually I laughed, not just smiled.


----------



## Dawgluver

A friend stopped by and gifted us with about 2 pounds of deer summer sausage, extra hot!


----------



## Cheryl J

OK, this really made me smile.  My aunt and uncle are driving down from Northern CA this Thursday.  They're in their 80's, travel a lot, and seem young for their years.  

My brother, my daughters, and grandchildren will be here, if everything works out OK.  So not only will my daughters be able to see their great aunt and uncle again, some of my grandchildren will meet their great-great aunt and uncle for the first time.  This is pretty much my whole family, and it will be wonderful to all get together.  

I'm working on a menu.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cheryl, that sounds wonderful!  Nothing better than time with family - as long as you like each other.   ;-)

***************

I'm still smiling since I met up with tinlizzie for brunch!  We had a nice visit.


----------



## creative

Just read about someone applying to join the army because he wants to "give it a shot!"


----------



## tinlizzie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cheryl, that sounds wonderful!  Nothing better than time with family - as long as you like each other.   ;-)
> 
> ***************
> 
> I'm still smiling since I met up with tinlizzie for brunch!  We had a nice visit.



Oink!   

And the Goddess gave me pointers on my upcoming cross stitch project.  She's really good!


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cheryl, that sounds wonderful! Nothing better than time with family - as long as you like each other. ;-)
> 
> ***************
> 
> I'm still smiling since I met up with tinlizzie for brunch! We had a nice visit.


 
Thanks, CG.  We're all *so* looking forward to it, tomorrow's the day!  Glad you're having so much fun on your Florida vacay, and that you had a nice visit with tinlizzie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

tinlizzie said:


> ...Goddess gave me pointers on my upcoming cross stitch project.  *She's really good!*


Thank you. Lately, I can talk a good project. Just wish the fingers liked doing all the needle-holding that it takes. I like the design you have to work on. I'm sure it will be beautiful when you are done. And for gosh shakes, take a photo when you finish it. A friend told me long ago, and after many projects gifted to friends, that she would photograph every project she gave away. Wish I had known before mine were gone on to their homes...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The Sing Along version of Frozen was released Tuesday, they are playing it at Costco.  Lined up in front of the TV was a group of little girls all singing their little hearts out.  It was so cute.


----------



## Katie H

Not smiling.  A full-out belly laugh.

Just went to the mailbox to get today's offerings...instead of political propaganda, we're deluged with holiday catalogues of every form and fashion, for every conceivable item one can dream up.

Opened the Bed Bath & Beyond one and, I'm sorry, someone missed the boat on how one particular product "shows."

The ad photo features some youngster smiling and having a great time playing with an "As Seen on TV" item called _Squishy Sand._

It's touted as being incredibly soft and moldable, won't make a mess, yada, yada, yada.  Hmmm?  Sand = no mess?  I'd like to see that.

The only thing is...

The photo shows this little girl playing with a medium-brown mixture of, well, um...  Let's just say it can be found in many a baby's diaper.  It gets better.  There's even a nicely coiled pile of the stuff at the left of the child's hands.

And, guess what?  For the amazing price of $14.99 you get 1.5 pounds of sand and 3 tools.  Sounds like a deal to me.

Where are the marketing folks?  I won't be able to stop laughing all day.  I don't think Santa is going to leave this toy at our house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LOL!!

I've been playing in the healthcare system for the last couple of days...found a new diagnosis that had slipped by me and had to have it removed.  My cardiologist had prostate cancer listed as a diagnosis for me...


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I've been playing in the healthcare system for the last couple of days...found a new diagnosis that had slipped by me and had to have it removed.  My cardiologist had prostate cancer listed as a diagnosis for me...




  Especially since you've had your prostate removed!  Oh, wait...


----------



## Katie H

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I've been playing in the healthcare system for the last couple of days...found a new diagnosis that had slipped by me and had to have it removed.  My cardiologist had prostate cancer listed as a diagnosis for me...



Hmmm?!  Why is that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Such silliness...I can't believe we both missed it during the appointment.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sure hope you weren't charged for the treatment!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nope, just a misplaced diagnosis.  Gave her the giggles.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Just saw a news report about the Canadian assist with our National Anthem...you folks have class, Thank You!


----------



## Dawgluver

I just saw it too.  Super classy!


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> Oink!
> 
> And the Goddess gave me pointers on my upcoming cross stitch project.  She's really good!



Cross point is the easiest thing to learn.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, tinlizzie is tackling a special kind of cross stitch - counted. You have only your chart as your guide.  Nothing printed on the fabric...in this case, 28-count linen. That's 14 x's to an inch. She'll be making her x's going two threads either up-down or side-to-side. Challenging to be sure,  even for an experienced stitcher.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, tinlizzie is tackling a special kind of cross stitch - counted. You have only your chart as your guide.  Nothing printed on the fabric...in this case, 28-count linen. That's 14 x's to an inch. She'll be making her x's going two threads either up-down or side-to-side. Challenging to be sure,  even for an experienced stitcher.



Counted is on my list of things to learn. Good luck to TinLizzie. I had the opportunity to learn and I am kicking my ass for not taking advantage of it. First I have to finish the two projects that I have going right now. One is embroidery and the other is a crocheting one. Both are for my daughter.


----------



## creative

*SENIOR TRYING TO SET PASSWORD:*

*WINDOWS: Please enter your new password.*

*USER: cabbage*

*WINDOWS: Sorry, the password must be more than 8 characters.*

*USER: boiled cabbage*

*WINDOWS: Sorry, the password must contain 1 numerical character.*

*USER: 1 boiled cabbage*

*WINDOWS: Sorry, the password cannot have blank spaces.*

*USER: 50bloodyboiledcabbages*

*WINDOWS: Sorry, the password must contain at least one upper case character.*

*USER: 50BLOODYboiledcabbages*

*WINDOWS: Sorry, the password cannot use more than one upper case character consecutively.*

*USER: 50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourA$$IfYouDon'tGiveMeAccessNow!*

*WINDOWS: Sorry, the password cannot contain punctuation.*

*USER: ReallyPissedOff50BloodyBoiledCabbagesShovedUpYourA$$IfYouDontGiveMeAccessNow*

*WINDOWS: Sorry, that password is already in use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* ​


----------



## Andy M.

Brilliant!!!!


----------



## Zhizara

Good one, Creative!  Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Creative, you sure put a big smile on my face. Thanks.


----------



## Addie

Just when I needed it. One for  you.  Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Dawgluver

Gotta love the Brits and their sense of humor!


----------



## Dawgluver

Omg.  Tune into the Saturday Night Live redux on NBC.  George Harrison and Paul Simon!  Sometime around 1974?


----------



## Addie

My mailbox has been full. Not from DC posts, but from all my friends that I forwarded Creative's post about the senior trying to log on. What a response. Everyone has a similar story to tell. I know every time I think of it, I can't help but start giggling. Having been married to an Englishman, both my son and I can understand the dry humor of the residents of that isle.


----------



## creative

Yes Addie - I posted that senior password to many also!  Not so sure it is Brit humour though....it mentions $$$ and "shoved up your ass" is not really a Brit phrase (we tend to say bum or bottom here!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I really don't think you have ti be British or English to get their humour...


----------



## creative

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I really don't think you have ti be British or English to get their humour...


Agree.  I was referring to my post on previous page, #6896 and where it came from.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Yes Addie - I posted that senior password to many also!  Not so sure it is Brit humour though....it mentions $$$ and "shoved up your ass" is not really a Brit phrase (we tend to say bum or bottom here!)



It was the word "bloody" that made it so British for me. I could always tell when my husband was upset because that word would come out. Later he would apologize to me for swearing. I never did understand why he considered that word "bloody" a swear word. Years later I read about the origins of the expression. It comes from "By my Lady". Referring to the Blessed Mother. Said fast, and with just the right accent, it became "bloody". You were taking the Blessed Mother's name in vain.


----------



## creative

It's interesting where we assign meaning/association where, perhaps, there was none.   Today I am on a new health resolve (to eat less, exercise more). I left the crisps and chocs still there in the shops! Then, on my way home, on the pavement was an unopened jumbo pack of funsize choc bars!  Divine providence or devilish jeopardy?  (Of course I took them)       Or merely coincidence!


----------



## CWS4322

Addie--I'm glad you're feeling better. You'll get a chuckle out of this: 


My friend who comes to man the dish sink when I cook for the food photographer shared this with me the other day. She made a chickpea salad as part of her sons' school lunches. The younger boy is 10 and he doesn't always eat everything she sends in his lunch box. There was no chickpea salad left. 


"XXXX, did you like the salad?"
"Yes, did CWS make it?"
"No, I did."
"Really? I didn't know you could make anything that tasted as good as what CWS makes."


I love that boy! He's the one that would run to the door when I delivered eggs yelling:


"Real EGGS!"


He still gets Real EGGS, but now he insists his mom/dad drive out so he can collect them fresh from the "hen's butt." We all shake our heads and roll our eyes. Hopefully he'll stop referring to collecting eggs that way.


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> It's interesting where we assign meaning/association where, perhaps, there was none.   Today I am on a new health resolve (to eat less, exercise more). I left the crisps and chocs still there in the shops! Then, on my way home, on the pavement was an unopened jumbo pack of funsize choc bars!  Divine providence or devilish jeopardy?  (Of course I took them)       Or merely coincidence!



You new resolve was not meant to be started on that particular day. You still have plenty of days to start it. After you fun size chocolate bars are gone and out of sight. The intention is more important than the act.


----------



## Addie

I am still kicking myself for ruining my grandson's and his GF's first holiday  party. I feel so bad. So instead of waiting until Christmas, I am going to buy _The Joy Of Cooking_ and send it to them with a handwritten note of apology to them. 

They were so excited about this party. They were telling everyone that would listen about it and all the preparation they were going through. They even showed me their brand new bottle of Gravy Master they bought so that their gravy would be as perfect as last year at Christmas. 

Since they just moved into their new home after extensive work to make it a showplace, they can consider it a house warming gift if they show choose to. I will just get something different for Christmas.


----------



## Farmer Jon

How did you ruin their first party?


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> How did you ruin their first party?



Just as everyone was to sit down to eat on Thanksgiving, I had a heart issue and they had to call 911. Killed everyone's appetite.


----------



## Zhizara

The last thing to make me smile was Addie's comment that she and PF are having bikini weather!

Addie, you crack me up!  I almost sprayed my computer with coffee.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Zhizara said:


> The last thing to make me smile was Addie's comment that she and PF are having bikini weather!
> 
> Addie, you crack me up!  I almost sprayed my computer with coffee.




Well yeah!  It's 28 F out!  It is a flannel bikini.


----------



## Zhizara




----------



## Katie H

My two sweet kitties are making me smile today.  First, Bella, who is slightly over 2 and Sally, who is nearly 8.

When Bella came to be with us, she was initially an outside girl and slept on a high table on the front porch near the front door.  We prepared a nice, cozy basket for her and she ruled her kingdom from it quite effectively.  She was only about 2 months old at the time and, as you might guess, a bit smaller.

Still, even though she's one of the two inhabitants of my studio, she insists in sleeping in her old basket.  Guess it is familiar to her and, no question, it's very, very snuggly since she's a lot bigger. Practically needs a shoehorn to get into it.  See the first two pics.  The first one is when she was a baby.  The second one was taken yesterday.

Then, there's Sally who is tiny and always has been.  She's stayed kitten size for all of her 8 years.  She's claimed the big squishy bed in the old dog basket as her own.  What contrast between the two girls!

I can't help but smile when I see how sweet and happy they are.


----------



## Addie

I can understand why they make you smile. I could be in the blackest worst mood there is. But when Teddy comes running in and jumps up on my bed and starts to lick me, how can I not smile. He is telling me that he loves me even if the rest of the world doesn't.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Our animals are so precious, even when they aren't ours.  I come home covered in dog hair, go to work covered in cat.


----------



## Dawgluver

That means the different hairs negate each other.


----------



## PrincessFiona60




----------



## Cooking Goddess

Went on a date with my sweetie!


----------



## Zhizara

May we take it that you were feeling better?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yes, I am, Z. Thanks for asking! I'm still not 100%, but I'm guessing once you pass the 60-year-old mile marker you just never get back to 100%. Still, any day on this side of the sod is a good one.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I bought a "Despicable Me" alarm clock...it has Minions all over it.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yes, I am, Z. Thanks for asking! I'm still not 100%, but I'm guessing once you pass the 60-year-old mile marker you just never get back to 100%. Still, any day on this side of the sod is a good one.



So glad you're feeling better! 

Hee hee! Every time I talk to my dad and ask how he's doing, he says, "I'm still vertical!" Woo hoo, Dad, glad to hear it!


----------



## tinlizzie

I'm happy to see the return of a winter visitor to the backyard feeder.  This is a male Painted Bunting.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, he's beautiful!


----------



## tinlizzie

Isn't he, though.  Only thing is he looks like a fake.

His wife does not have the beautiful colors; she's a dull little thing, with a drab olive breast and gray-brown back and wings.

I only saw them once last winter.  I hope this isn't my last sighting for this year.


----------



## Dawgluver

We get Indigo buntings up here, have never seen the Painted.  Indigos seem to prefer open farmland.


----------



## tinlizzie

I've only see photos of the Indigo -- that incredible deep blue.  Haven't seen any down here yet. 

Look who I found out among the milkweeds; a Monarch chrysalis and a soon-to-be-one caterpillar still eating (circled in red).  The chrysalis is first an emerald green, then progresses to this darker color just before hatching.

Still smiling.


----------



## Dawgluver

Makes me smile too!  I found a tiny monarch caterpillar on one of my milkweeds this summer, but it was so windy I think it blew away.  I kept checking, and couldn't find it again.

We did have more monarchs this year than I've seen for the last several years (none).  Sure hope they're making a comeback.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pretty Birdie, lizzie! When you said "winter visitor" and I saw green leaves I had to stop and remember you're in FL! So happy for you that you're finally getting gardening weather back again. Enjoy playing in the dirt, girl.


----------



## tinlizzie

You betcha, CG.  

Green leaves and such are pretty, but there's hardly anything prettier than a bright red cardinal against the white snow.  Especially when you're inside looking out.  

No White Christmases down here, but I think I can handle that.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, he's beautiful!



You stole my words...


----------



## Addie

tinlizzie said:


> You betcha, CG.
> 
> Green leaves and such are pretty, but there's hardly anything prettier than a bright red cardinal against the white snow.  Especially when you're inside looking out.
> 
> No White Christmases down here, but I think I can handle that.



My daughter gets a family of Cardinals late winter every year. By spring, the babies hatch. She also has a two Blue Jays all year long in her yard.


----------



## tinlizzie

I was just reminded of something you bird-lovers might enjoy:

Try Googling this

Ozzie and Harriet Eagle Cam

This morning Harriet's sitting on at least one egg, keeping this cold snap chill off.  It's in the 40's.


----------



## vitauta

tinlizzie said:


> I was just reminded of something you bird-lovers might enjoy:
> 
> Try Googling this
> 
> Ozzie and Harriet Eagle Cam
> 
> This morning Harriet's sitting on at least one egg, keeping this cold snap chill off.  It's in the 40's.



cool site, tinlizzie, thanks!

Eagle Cam - Live Feed


----------



## creative

I had a sweet moment with my mother yesterday, when I was visiting her in hospital.  (She has been there for 2 months now following a hip operation).  I let her know that being with her was the most important part of what I currently do....her eyes went from drained and lifeless to being lit up and shining! Beautiful to behold.


----------



## Andy M.

creative said:


> ...I let her know that being with her was the most important part of what I currently do...



I'll bet it's also the most important part of her days too.


----------



## Dawgluver

That's so sweet, Creative.  So happy you're there for her.


----------



## CWS4322

My godfather (cousin's) daughter's husband's best man was this man. His joy for life is something that touched me to my core. His wife's devotion to him is beyond what most of us would take on knowing what was at the end of the road. I've smiled, I've laughed, I've cried as I followed her blog. I am so happy that she and her husband had the opportunity to go to Lake of the Woods and stay at the cabin where I grew up, that my mom helped build, and that was, for all of us, magic. And, I am so very sorry for her loss. He was an amazing person. As is she.


Kleenix alert. 


My Husband's Tumor


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Hard to believe, but it's the Health Connector 2.0*

Seriously! I've been putting off signing up for health coverage next year because I was expecting the same kind of hell I went through last year. But no! The redesigned website worked! Well, except for a burp in the wee hours of the morning, on my first attempt. That was probably tech support doing something because _no one_ would be on at 2:30 AM.  But today, start to finish, took less than 45 minutes. The new website required ALL new everything, from establishing an account all the way through to selecting insurance. However, I did that and more...I actually was able to pay for the January premium online! I have a comfirmation number and everything. You might remember that didn't work last year either. The only "ouch" is the premium. Himself's medicare/prescription/supplemental insurances all total far less than I'm paying, and his total coverage it better than mine. But, only one year, six months, and 13 days until I get to go on Medicare too. 

There is one downside: since we won't be heading into the "big city" to straighten things out in person, we won't be making a trip to our favorite Irish pub for Irish potato pizza and beer. Instead, we'll save the money from that trip to check out the Irish pub back home in OH - actually run by old friends of ours!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yay, CG! So glad it went smoothly this year! When do you leave on your trip?


----------



## CWS4322

I remembered that the forum has an ignore list.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ah, the Ignore button...has been very helpful!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> Yay, CG! So glad it went smoothly this year! When do you leave on your trip?


Hopefully next Sunday. Can't wait to see Twerp and Twerpette!


----------



## Cheryl J

Yay, CG!! So glad it worked out, and have a great trip!


----------



## Cheryl J

LOL. My 4 year old grandson's first experience with snow. He didn't quite know what to think of it.


----------



## Cheryl J

And then he found out he could build a snowman, just like in his storybooks.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

How cute, Cheryl! You're grandkids are so precious.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl J said:


> And then he found out he could build a snowman, just like in his storybooks.



Adorable!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Beautiful pics Cheryl!  I only hope he can remember it if it never snows for him again.


----------



## creative

I was just relating to someone a sweet moment that occurred when I babysat for my baby niece - a long time ago now.  I was feeling a bit upset over something; she could see this, looked down at her doll and offered it to me!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Ah, the Ignore button...has been very helpful!


+1 keeps DC a happy place to visit.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thank you, CG, GG, and Princess!    Tyler is so much fun. 

Princess, it's only about an hour's drive up the mountain to where there's snow in the winter - hopefully we'll get up there often this winter.  Even better, hopefully we'll actually get some snow here in the valley this year!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Wonderful, every kid should have a winter.


----------



## Dawgluver

The lady who weighed our bags at the airport this morning.  At 5 AM.  There was a basket of brand new decks of playing cards at the Delta check-in desk.  I took two packs and said the kids would like them.  She asked how many kids we had, and I told her that we like to bring gifts for some of the poor kids in Mexico.  She proceeded to funnel playing cards into each bag until the weight was 50 pounds each!  We ended up with 17 decks of cards!


----------



## CWS4322

Having my friend's two sons (12 and 10) come out to play in my kitchen with me. I taught them how to apply baker's percentage and make some Swedish baked goods. It was so much fun. They were awesome. Their parents have done a great job with those two. They are just lovely boys (I have known them since they were born, so I am a bit biased...).


----------



## Addie

CWS4322 said:


> Having my friend's two sons (12 and 10) come out to play in my kitchen with me. I taught them how to apply baker's percentage and make some Swedish baked goods. It was so much fun. They were awesome. Their parents have done a great job with those two. They are just lovely boys (I have known them since they were born, *so I am a bit biased*...).



Biased can be a good thing. It shows that these two boys get extra love from a very special friend.


----------



## CWS4322

+1 They are amazing lads. I can hardly wait for them to be adults. They will be the most grounded, amazing men.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We're halfway to "home" and will see our kids tomorrow!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, hasn't anyone smiled in a month and a half?  I guess this winter has a lot of people down...


I needed to fill my car's gas tank today. I mean I REALLY needed to fill it! In fact, while driving to the station I noticed that the last hash-mark telling me there was 1/8 of a tank left kept flashing at me. My 18 gallon tank took 17.67 gallons.   Fortunately, I made it in time, and it cost me (here is the smile part) "only" $35. After spending that on not much more than a half-tank a while back, I was glad to see I got money back from my two $20.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

It had been a rough holiday season...for some reason it was particularly not a good holiday this past year.


----------



## creative

Stick 'em up!


----------



## tinlizzie

Funny how often a cat figures in my answer -- whether mine or someone else's.


----------



## Cheryl J

This just made me smile.  MadCook, I hope you see this! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OaEFsNzM1U


----------



## creative

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153307671435299


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was feeling sorry for myself early today. I have a sore throat and feel a bit off. Don't know if it's because I'm getting sick or because last night's smokin' good steak bothered it. Anyway, who comes up onto our porch but Larry, our trusty mail carrier...bearing a box with my Penzeys spices!  When I opened it, I noticed the small bottle on top was plastic.  Wait, I did they change their bottles from glass?  Turns out, it was a sample bottle of dill weed *in addition to* the large bottle of their new Roasted Garlic sprinkle. All this AND free shipping? And people wonder why I like Penzeys so much. 

Just like Christmas, all over again:


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cool CG!!!  Looks good.


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm jealous!  Other than the porcinis I got the other day, I think I'm overloaded on herbs and spices.  Was looking at the Penzeys site, and couldn't find a dang thing I needed.  Drat.  Not in the market for astofoeda.


----------



## Cheryl J

Nice, CG!  
I looked with great anticipation for my Penzey's shipment today, but it didn't come....should be Monday.  I used a different payment card last week when I ordered and accidentally entered in the wrong expiration date of my card.  They emailed me about it, but I didn't check my email for a couple of days.  

I'm so looking forward to getting it, I'm almost out of peppercorns. 
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Mine should arrive on Tuesday.


----------



## Dawgluver

Miss P,  the 15 inch beagle, won Best In Show at Westminister!!!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Miss P,  the 15 inch beagle, won Best In Show at Westminister!!!



I though of you and Beagle Dog when he was picked as a finalist. Glad you won. Of course me know that Beagle Dog would beat all of them. Even Miss P. You have a winner!!!


----------



## Dawgluver

She was obviously the crowd favorite, and will be hitting the talk show circuit tomorrow.  Remember Uno?  Two beagles for the first time.

My Beagle is a runt, about 12 inches.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The snow in our backyard is pristine since we haven't been feeding birds or squirrels, the only "blemishes" being from snow dropping off the branches. I love the way the trees cast shadows on the pure snow. It was warmish enough today, along with full sun, to get the sun room temperature into the low-60s. Soon, I should be able to take a cup of tea and a magazine out in the afternoon to sit and read for a bit.


----------



## JoAnn L.

My grandson won second place in the Barista competition in Paris, France. I was so nervous watching the video, it was like I was right there. How proud can a grandma be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's cool, JoAnn!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Great news, JoAnn! Congrats to your grandson.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thanks you guys. He moved there 3 years ago to take a job as a barista and fell in love with Paris. Now he speaks French just like he was born there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hard to not smile at a skateboarding cat.

GoPro: Didga the Skateboarding Cat | Life With Cats


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hard to not smile at a skateboarding cat.
> 
> GoPro: Didga the Skateboarding Cat | Life With Cats


Does everyone know that if you go to youtube (i.e. the main page) there are a lot of cute and funny videos there of cats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, but it's more fun to share them with friends who will appreciate them.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hard to not smile at a skateboarding cat.
> 
> GoPro: Didga the Skateboarding Cat | Life With Cats




Love the video, that cat is amazing, thanks for sharing.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hard to not smile at a skateboarding cat.
> 
> GoPro: Didga the Skateboarding Cat | Life With Cats


I'm impressed. I just shared it on Facebook.


creative said:


> Does everyone know that if you go to youtube (i.e. the main page) there are a lot of cute and funny videos there of cats.


Yeah, but I like them prescreened by friends.


----------



## Addie

Thanks CG. I needed a smile just about now. It has been a trying day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I got to play outside today!  All I did was prune off a boatload of sucker shoots coming up from a clump of witch hazel trees in the back yard. We have a huge bird feeder on a post that broke at the ground. We ended up bungee cording the post to a couple of tree trunks so that we could still lift the top to fill, but the platform was level so the seeds won't spill when the birds perch. While Himself was unemployed, we fed the birds sporadically while he was on unemployment benefits, then stopped when the well went dry. Now that he is getting his social security benefit I'm wanting to be generous with our bird friends again. Had to clean up a bunch of shoots that made seeing the feeder a bit difficult, not to mention filling it. Now that it's easy to reach, I'll have to wipe the feeder up inside and out (plain water only, just getting dust and bug eggs cleaned out) and then fill it up when it's dry. Can't wait to see them flitting about. Once the ground is soft enough and dry enough, we'll plant a couple of our shepherds' hooks for the goldfinch and hummingbird feeders.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

How great is this? A Florida woman is diagnosed with cancer and won't have long to live. She writes her own outstanding obit before she dies. Emily Phillips must have been a great person to have known. I'm sure anyone who had her as a friend was mightily blessed.

A link to the full obit is in the body of this news article:  Florida woman's self-written obit popular on social media - newsnet5.com Cleveland


----------



## bakechef

My mom called me to tell me how much she has been cooking in her new home with all of the stuff I bought her.  I was really hoping that buying her that new stuff would spark her interest again.  Since she lost dad, she hasn't baked much and barely cooked.  I think ending one chapter of her life and starting another is just what she needed.

Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app


----------



## PrincessFiona60

bakechef said:


> My mom called me to tell me how much she has been cooking in her new home with all of the stuff I bought her.  I was really hoping that buying her that new stuff would spark her interest again.  Since she lost dad, she hasn't baked much and barely cooked.  I think ending one chapter of her life and starting another is just what she needed.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Discuss Cooking mobile app



Looks like you found her reset button, you are a good son!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Looks like you found her reset button, you are a good son!


What PF said. Reset button - great description.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to a few garage sales this morning  (in the rain) and got some Taste of Home magazines for 25 cents.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nice deal, JoAnn!

*********************************************

I've had a trifecta of smiles today. First, while enjoying a cup of tea and a book in the sunroom, I got to watch two huge crows duke it out. Methinks they were vying for the affection of a lady crow. The two started it up in a tree while sitting with a third crow, then slugged it out with their wings, finally landing on the ground and flailing away as they rolled about 5-10 feet down the backyard slope. Finally one flew off alone, the other flew off with the bird who stayed in the tree. 

Next smile? Himself finishing off the taxes and sending them on. We get unexpected money back this year.  Is it because we got financial assistance for my health insurance since we paid out more in premiums that we showed as earnings? Nope.  It was because Himself, by virtue of being older, got credit back on both our real estate taxes and water/sewer bills. Not too shabby!

Lastly, it was Himself's "wonderful" comment to the salads I made tonight. He's not one to fling around compliments, much to my sadness and dismay.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nice deal, JoAnn!
> 
> *********************************************
> 
> I've had a trifecta of smiles today. First, while enjoying a cup of tea and a book in the sunroom, I got to watch two huge crows duke it out. Methinks they were vying for the affection of a lady crow. The two started it up in a tree while sitting with a third crow, then slugged it out with their wings, finally landing on the ground and flailing away as they rolled about 5-10 feet down the backyard slope. Finally one flew off alone, the other flew off with the bird who stayed in the tree.
> 
> Next smile? Himself finishing off the taxes and sending them on. We get unexpected money back this year.  Is it because we got financial assistance for my health insurance since we paid out more in premiums that we showed as earnings? Nope.  It was because Himself, by virtue of being older, got credit back on both our real estate taxes and water/sewer bills. Not too shabby!
> 
> Lastly, it was Himself's "wonderful" comment to the salads I made tonight. He's not one to fling around compliments, much to my sadness and dismay.



There are so many deductions for being 65 and over. And if you find yourself unable to perform certain tasks and need special equipment you are now handicapped. Another deduction. I love being old, handicapped, and the recipient of so many services.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Not that we enjoy paying taxes, Addie, but I'd rather do that than be disabled. Except for the two years that Himself got unemployment benefits  (after 38 years of employment), we've always taken care of our needs on our own. Not that I mind tax credits and rebates, but it was a nice surprise after paying real estate taxes for 37 years.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Not that we enjoy paying taxes, Addie, but I'd rather do that than be disabled. Except for the two years that Himself got unemployment benefits  (after 38 years of employment), we've always taken care of our needs on our own. Not that I mind tax credits and rebates, but it was a nice surprise after paying real estate taxes for 37 years.



When you reach 65 you have all kinds of benefits available to you that will reduce you tax bill and get you a cash refund when you file. You don't have to be disabled to enjoy them. Just being 65 gives you an extra exemption. For each of you. That is a big chunk of money saved just there.


----------



## Addie

All my adult live I never qualified for anything. And when the kids came, our income was still too much to get a refund. By the time the fifth child came along, three of the kids were out on their own. So there went three deductions. We still had to pay taxes. By the time Poo went off to medical school, he was taking out student loans based on my income alone. Can't claim him, he is not living at home anymore. But now I have my granddaughter and I am her sole support. Because I was not her parent, I could qualify for welfare payments with food stamps for her and myself even though I was working. I didn't want to go that route, even though it would have made it so much easier. By this time I had been alone for more than ten years. So it was my income alone. 

I had quite a fight on my hands with IRS when I tried to claim her on my tax return. I had to get a letter from the courts stating that they had turned her over to me to raise. Along with her mother's death certificate. Fortunately, the local IRS office was just a train ride on the T from where I lived. I was in their offices in twenty minutes. The agent tried to tell me that the death certificate was a forgery. By then I fell completely apart and broke down into some of the hardest sobs you ever heard. Someone called a nurse and by the time she got me calmed down, the office was in an uproar and they assigned a different agent to me. All he asked for was my daughter's birth certificate and my granddaughter's. I walked across the plaza and got both of them. The agent was surprised to see me back so quickly. He thought I was going to have to go to the McCormack Bldg. He approved my tax return and even took the receipt for the three certificates I had provided and allowed me to deduct the cost of them. That increased my refund by $25. That office didn't forget me too quickly.


----------



## JoAnn L.

We have a new bakery in town and they have the biggest and most delicious blueberry muffin I have ever had.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yeah! Our farmers market is opening up today for the season.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Yeah! Our farmers market is opening up today for the season.



Ours, too!  Waiting to get moving and ride down to the river market.  Should take about 1.5 hours round trip with time to shop.  Riding the bike, I can't overdo the spending part.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

New kitchen goodies! Happy Mother's Day to me!


----------



## GotGarlic

Yum, CG! I've never heard of Grains of Paradise. What is it? How do you plan to use it?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

They're a trendy spice that Alton Brown was hyping a while back. Himself saw one of those short clips of Alton's on Hulu, so I've been looking for a tiny amount for us to sample. The Spice Merchant 1 ounce packet is $3.49, so I figured it wasn't too much if we didn't like it.

Once used as a cheaper option to pepper, it's now expensive. The description on the packet is pretty much what Himself and I experienced when we each bit down on a couple grains:  "When cracked like coriander between the teeth, the flavor of grains of paradise releases a billowing aroma, with a slowly intensifying heat, like pepper, at the back of the mouth. The taste changes by the second with lingering heat. The spice is pleasantly tempered, with flavors reminiscent of jasmine, hazelnut, butter and citrus, with an oiliness similar to nuts... Grains of paradise are dense fragrance underlined with heat."

I figure I'll put some in my mortar and pestle, along with some of the sea salt, and crush it a bit. Then I'll add to a simple vinaigrette, or maybe just sprinkle on top the salad after drizzling the dressing.

If you want to read more about it, Serious Eats has a nice write-up here: Spice Hunting: Grains of Paradise | Serious Eats


----------



## creative

2 frisky young puppies playing at attacking each other in the park...the younger one going for the other puppie's neck repeatedly in a light way.  Bounding around each other with lots of energy. The older one lying on its back, exposing its tummy now and then.  Guess you had to be there...sometimes you need a video!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> If you want to read more about it, Serious Eats has a nice write-up here: Spice Hunting: Grains of Paradise | Serious Eats



Kewl, thanks! Love Serious Eats


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have a love/hate relationship with Serious Eats. I love to read the articles, and have just started to look at some recipes. However, I hate that when I read "one article" I end up losing an hour or more of time.  Very strange...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with Serious Eats. I love to read the articles, and have just started to look at some recipes. However, I hate that when I read "one article" I end up losing an hour or more of time.  Very strange...



I find myself doing the same thing with DIY Headboards, Awnings, Patio, Greywater use...

Don't even point me towards Pintrest!


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh lord, Pinterest.  No no no.  And forget FB and some of the travel sites I'm on.  I can waste an entire day and get absolutely nothing done.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Oh lord, Pinterest.  No no no.  And forget FB and some of the travel sites I'm on.  I can waste an entire day and get absolutely nothing done.



Glad it's not just me


----------



## Dawgluver

My 2 year old nephew selected a book he wanted his daddy to read to him.  It happened to be the phone book.  My brother complied.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Do they live in a small town?  ROFL!


----------



## Dawgluver

Mpls!  Knowing my brother, I'm sure he made it very entertaining!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Narf!!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I have four baskets by the washer so I can sort as we take dirties downstairs. Every basket is empty!  Unfortunately, we are still dirtying clothes...cuz you don't want us to not wear them. 


Oh, and the Cavaliers won the semi-final division playoffs. Come next Wednesday, they will be in the NBA division series, opponent to be determined. It has been sooooooooooooo long since Cleveland has had a championship sports team (Browns, 1964) that I would be excited even if it was our basketball team. *sigh*


----------



## taxlady

I just saw my first bumble bee of the season, in my yard. It was huge. It didn't fly near the flowers. I wonder if it's a queen.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Oddly enough, my electric bill made me smile. Since our last bill was a shocker, shocker I say, I have been super-conservative with electricity usage. It paid off - the bill was $60 less than last month. One more month of high rates, then they are supposed to go down for the next six-month period. Meanwhile, if it can't cook in the toaster oven, it's not getting made. 

Grilling, on the other hand, is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## Dawgluver

Baby bunny, about 6 inches, who lives in my shade garden and apparently has no fear, unless I try to take his/her picture.  And all the honey bees taking advantage of my flowers!


----------



## creative

Noticing 2 robins, food in their beaks, going into the same space in my ivy covered wall.  Clearly there must be a nest there with baby robins in there!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Just heard the ice cream truck come down our street and 4 of the neighborhood kids are getting treats. Reminds me of when my 5 were little.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Just heard the ice cream truck come down our street and 4 of the neighborhood kids are getting treats. Reminds me of when my 5 were little.



Your post just put a big smile on my face. "Here's Frosty. Can I have some money Mom?" Summer's familiar song. We still have Frosty. And the kids still say, "Here comes Frosty."  The only difference is they have to spend their own money.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We have running water!  Around noon today, right after I had washed and dried my hands, I suddenly heard what sounded like rushing water.  Checked all three bathrooms and the kitchen to make sure a pipe had not let go, then ran down the basement steps to see the water meter counter rapidly spinning...*backwards!*  Threw the shut-off lever, the sound stopped. After double-checking all the inside water locations and finding nothing wrong, I did a walk-around outside. My neighbor was on her deck, so she went inside and checked her water. No water there either, so at least nothing of ours broke.

The town said our water could be off until as late as 9:00 PM. However, I heard water sounds around 4:00. Came back on right after I opened a just-purchased bottle of water so I could make a cup of tea. I should have opened it sooner.


----------



## taxlady

CG, did the city say what had happened?


----------



## Cheryl J

Glad it's back on, CG!  No bueno to have no water.    Good thing you weren't in the shower with your hair all shampoo-ey when it went out!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*taxy*, all the town said was that a water main had broken. I wouldn't be surprised if an excavator dug just a wee bit too deep while working on replacing sewer grates and resurfacing the main road, because I drove past the site of the break and it's right along the construction route. 

*Cheryl*, the shower thing could result in a whole lot of yuck! Fortunately, I don't was my hair in the shower, instead I use the basement utility tub. I'll have to make sure to draw off extra water before I lather up just in case another break occurs while my head is foamy.


----------



## Addie

CG, they have been having a lot of water mains breaking in the southern part of the state. Brocton had a MAJOR one just recently. Our infrastructure is in big trouble. Not counting the major highways and bridges. They are still digging up hollowed out tree trunks that were used for water mains when they first put in the underground piping in Boston. My sister had one that they dug up from the front of her home. She asked the men for a piece of it and used it as a planter on her back porch. 

Did your meter go back to where it was or are you going to be one of the lucky ones who get a very SMALL water bill this year. You can bet they will give you an estimate one. A favorite action with the City of Boston when a main breaks here in the city.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, this break was due to construction, not age. And I think the meter was just subtracting the water leaking out when the pressure went off the line. Not all the way, of course, since I threw the shut-off valve.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Addie, this break was due to construction, not age. And I think the meter was just subtracting the water leaking out when the pressure went off the line. Not all the way, of course, since I threw the shut-off valve.



You know, there is no need for these construction errors. The construction company has a map of where all the utility lines are before they even start digging. Someone either didn't bother to read them or just didn't care. Mostly about the inconvenience to the public.


----------



## LPBeier

CG, glad your water problems are solved!

Today I thought I was going to rest up after a busy day yesterday with a hair cut, shopping and church banquet.  That is more than I usually do in one day! But the young woman (I call her Kay), who has been like a daughter to us had a bit of an emergency and asked if I could take her boy overnight Monday instead of the scheduled Tuesday.  He is almost 4 and quite the little charmer.  Both kids have been a handful due to their father, who is totally out of the picture now.  And they are really improving.  TB and I give her as much support as we can.

Anyway, he and I were at McDonald's and while we were waiting for our food to come up he asked the girl at the till what her name was.  She told him and then he asked her "what is your number?" I think she was probably around 20 and kind of looked at me for help.  I said that I didn't think he meant her phone number, but everyone got quite a kick out of it.  At the table he told me he meant how many years she was and I explained you don't ask a girl that question!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Rofl!!!  LP!


----------



## creative

Seeing this....


----------



## Cheryl J

It's almost 11:30, have to get up early and should be in bed, but this showed up on my FB and I just had to share! 

Tiny baby pays attention and demonstrates CPR 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRoSAkeV_Qc


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to Panera's on Monday to get a loaf of their Cinnamon Raisin Swirl bread and was told I would have to special order it and it would take 3 days (they have so many orders). Well, it was worth the wait. It is delicious. So good toasted.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Went to Panera's on Monday to get a loaf of their Cinnamon Raisin Swirl bread and was told I would have to special order it and it would take 3 days (they have so many orders). Well, it was worth the wait. It is delicious. So good toasted.



I am not a bread eater until I hear the name Panera. Then I want to move into one.


----------



## Andy M.

When I need a baguette, I go to Panera.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Baguette is Himself's favorite. I like their Challah bread - nearly as good as the one we buy at Blue Colony Diner in CT. There's is sooooo good!


----------



## creative

Overheard conversation...

She proudly announced "I've been cooking for 30 years!"

Her friend drily replied "Well....it should be done by now"


----------



## JoAnn L.

I have another smile on my face today and it's food related again. When I was a kid I loved eating 5th Avenue candy bars. Well, I haven't been able to find them anywhere around here until today. My grandson and I went into Michael's craft store and there I found the 5th Avenue bar in their candy section by checkouts. Oh Happy Days.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Baguette is Himself's favorite. I like their Challah bread - nearly as good as the one we buy at Blue Colony Diner in CT. There's is sooooo good!



Mmmm, I like their focaccia breads. On our drive back from Michigan on the Turnpike, we stopped for lunch at a rest stop that had a Panera. I got both of our sandwiches on Asiago focaccia


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*GG*, I actually love all of their breads. Well, except for anything "Asiago". Just can't cuddle up to that cheese. But Panera is to blame for the fact that my weight has plateaued where it is. Gonna have to go cold-turke...ah, cold turkey on honey-wheat toast with avocado, bacon, a schmear of mayo and something lettuce-y.


----------



## creative

................predicting (accurately) where someone always tries to have the last word.


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> ................predicting (accurately) where someone always tries to have the last word.



Ha ha! That must have been hilarious!  

How hard is it to predict yourself, though?


----------



## Dawgluver

I got more than 3 blueberries from my shrub!!!  We've eaten about a pint so far, and there are more coming on!!!  This is the first time in about 4 years that the critters haven't consumed them all!  Guess the green bean folliage must have satisfied them!


----------



## LPBeier

I got a call from the high school I graduated from today, from the alumni director. She said she had a year book that she believed to have belonged to me from the school I attended in grade 11. It had been stolen by a so-called friend during grade 12 - 40 years ago! It had been around the school all that time and no-one knew how it got there or who it belonged to. She found my maiden name from a few references in it and matched it to my records from her school. She also learned my father went there 33 years before and googled him. She found his obituary which mentioned my married name and then looked up the number for that.  

Why go to all the trouble for a 40 year old yearbook?  She noticed a certain name in one of the messages from my friends "Terry Fox". She figured anyone who went to school with him would want the yearbook back and she was right.

This made my day, my week, heck, the rest of my life!  She will be mailing it out to me tomorrow.

It isn't really even the yearbook itself or even Terry. But what a story I am sure that book would tell if it could of the past 40 years!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Last thing to make me smile was watching the humming birds in my flower garden by the  salvia's. They love the color red.


----------



## Kayelle

LPBeier said:


> I got a call from the high school I graduated from today, from the alumni director. She said she had a year book that she believed to have belonged to me from the school I attended in grade 11. It had been stolen by a so-called friend during grade 12 - 40 years ago! It had been around the school all that time and no-one knew how it got there or who it belonged to. She found my maiden name from a few references in it and matched it to my records from her school. She also learned my father went there 33 years before and googled him. She found his obituary which mentioned my married name and then looked up the number for that.
> 
> Why go to all the trouble for a 40 year old yearbook?  She noticed a certain name in one of the messages from my friends "Terry Fox". She figured anyone who went to school with him would want the yearbook back and she was right.
> 
> This made my day, my week, heck, the rest of my life!  She will be mailing it out to me tomorrow.
> 
> It isn't really even the yearbook itself or even Terry. But what a story I am sure that book would tell if it could of the past 40 years!



That's the coolest story LB! That would have made my day too! Have you received it through the mail yet? So who is Terry Fox?


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> That's the coolest story LB! That would have made my day too! Have you received it through the mail yet? *So who is Terry Fox?*


That nearly made my head 'splode, but I guess he isn't as well known outside of Canada. From Wikipedia:



> *Terrance Stanley "Terry" Fox* CC OD (July 28, 1958 –  June 28, 1981) was a Canadian athlete, humanitarian, and cancer research  activist. In 1980, with one leg having been amputated, he embarked on a  cross-Canada run to raise money and awareness for cancer research.  Although the spread of his cancer eventually forced him to end his quest  after 143 days and 5,373 kilometres (3,339 mi), and ultimately cost him  his life, his efforts resulted in a lasting, worldwide legacy. The  annual Terry Fox Run,  first held in 1981, has grown to involve millions of participants in  over 60 countries and is now the world's largest one-day fundraiser for  cancer research; over C$600 million has been raised in his name


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> That nearly made my head 'splode, but I guess he isn't as well known outside of Canada. From Wikipedia:



Pardon my ignorance . He certainly sounds like a real hero, but no, I had never heard of him. Now I know.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Last thing to make me smile was watching the humming birds in my flower garden by the  salvia's. They love the color red.



I definitely need to get into "the home"! I read that as 

*watching the humping birds in my flower garden*

Evidently I need some serious help!


----------



## creative

Addie said:


> I definitely need to get into "the home"! I read that as
> 
> *watching the humping birds in my flower garden*
> 
> Evidently I need some serious help!


Could be worse. One morning I saw 2 foxes on my lawn, actually doing the deed!  

They didn't even ask me for permission!


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Could be worse. One morning I saw 2 foxes on my lawn, actually doing the deed!
> 
> They didn't even ask me for permission!



 Good one creative.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was watching one of my great-grandsons this morning and on one of the cartoons we were watching there was a shooting star. I asked him if he ever saw a shooting star and he said yes he did. He said that he wished to be cooler and happened ( he is 9 years old). He is such a sweet little guy, I don't know how he could be any cooler.


----------



## creative

JoAnn L. said:


> I was watching one of my great-grandsons this morning and on one of the cartoons we were watching there was a shooting star. I asked him if he ever saw a shooting star and he said yes he did. He said that he wished to be cooler and happened ( he is 9 years old). He is such a sweet little guy, I don't know how he could be any cooler.


I remember my first experience of a shooting star (it was quite recent).  Call me niaive but I didn't realise it would just be a small white streak across the night sky...I was at least expecting the tail to have a star on it (like the cartoon)!


----------



## Dawgluver

I'm cracking up!  A very young couple who live in Cozumel asked for suggestions on FB for a date night scavenger hunt.  A bunch of us had a lot of suggestions, like a balloon hat, coconut ice cream, a person painted as a statue, all sorts of things.  The couple is posting pics as they go through the scavenger hunt, and it's adorable!


----------



## GotGarlic

What a fun idea!


----------



## Dawgluver

I am so trying this on our next trip!

We have friends who live there year round, as well as other friends who also are frequent visitors.

We're old and creaky, but I think we may be able to find the good stuff!

The kids were able to take a picture of more than three people on one scooter as a challenge!  Dang, I'm dying here...


----------



## creative

A child viewing football and then saying "why don't they give them all a ball...then they wouldn't have to fight?"


----------



## ardchoille

I average 10 miles of walking/running each day and it makes me smile to go to bed knowing that I'm keeping fit.


----------



## creative

ardchoille said:


> I average 10 miles of walking/running each day and it makes me smile to go to bed knowing that I'm keeping fit.


There must be easier ways of raising a smile?....Just saying....


----------



## Addie

Seeing my eight year old great grandson's face light up when I told him he was greater than his father. His father was only a grandson. But he is a GREAT grandson, three times. His maternal grandparents and me. Anyone can be a grandson, but not every one is a GREAT one. 

 I think I just opened up a can of worms. And his father is going to kill me for sure. I am such a trouble maker.


----------



## ardchoille

creative said:


> There must be easier ways of raising a smile?....Just saying....



I'm sure there are, but I enjoy what I do.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Waking up in my new (old) bed knowing I'm in my own house.

The bed frame is cast iron, made in the late 1800's with the gold paint still on.  I AM NOT going to refinish it.  Was in the consignment shop when I saw it, it was "love at first sight".  It was priced at $267.


----------



## creative

The welcoming sight of the small rambling white roses, (from next door's garden), growing over to my side.  
Their alignment merges perfectly into my arbour red roses.


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waking up in my new (old) bed knowing I'm in my own house.
> 
> The bed frame is cast iron, made in the late 1800's with the gold paint still on.  I AM NOT going to refinish it.  Was in the consignment shop when I saw it, it was "love at first sight".  It was priced at $267.


Sounds great, like something I would fall in love with too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> Sounds great, like something I would fall in love with too.



LOL!  I wanted it when I saw it...it was mine when I saw the price.

I'm no longer allowed in that store without adult supervision...


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  I wanted it when I saw it...it was mine when I saw the price.
> 
> I'm no longer allowed in that store without adult supervision...


Teehee


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Waking up in my new (old) bed knowing I'm in my own house.
> 
> The bed frame is cast iron, made in the late 1800's with the gold paint still on.  I AM NOT going to refinish it...


Nothing like your own bed, under your own roof, with your own pillows. Well, the pillows are portable.   Is the bed frame a plain, bent-pipe style, or one with curlicues and lots of decoration? A Random Photo when the camera is excavated, perhaps?

Our daughter has my parents' old bedroom set. I know Mom got it second-hand (I'm not sure, but I think it was HER parents' set) and refinished it when Dad was off fighting WWII. It's worn and a little chipped, but I'm glad Loverly loves it just the way it is.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nothing like your own bed, under your own roof, with your own pillows. Well, the pillows are portable.   Is the bed frame a plain, bent-pipe style, or _*one with curlicues and lots of decoration*_? A Random Photo when the camera is excavated, perhaps?
> 
> Our daughter has my parents' old bedroom set. I know Mom got it second-hand (I'm not sure, but I think it was HER parents' set) and refinished it when Dad was off fighting WWII. It's worn and a little chipped, but I'm glad Loverly loves it just the way it is.



Fancy!  The shop owner was glad I didn't want to refinish it.

I currently have my eye on a china cabinet she has, it's huge!  Made of cherry and a great buy at $359.  You guys would love this store!  The owner goes to estate sales _and_ buys newer furniture from folks who want a change.  I like the older stuff.


----------



## Cheryl J

That sounds like a *gorgeous* bed, and a really great price, too.  So does the cherry china cabinet!  I'm needing another cabinet to display my grandmother's china - maybe I should make a trip to that little store in WY.  

They sure made things to last back then.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like a dangerous place to be, PF.  The china cabinet sounds like a steal! And it's a good thing you aren't going to paint all those curlicues, etc. What. A. Pain. 

A long-ago friend of mine was moving from OH to NY and was getting rid of a number of her things. I got a great deal on her antique 6-piece barristers' cabinet - four book units plus a base and cap. One of my best steals, and Kim thought she got a good price too. Win-win!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cheryl J said:


> That sounds like a *gorgeous* bed, and a really great price, too.  So does the cherry china cabinet!  I'm needing another cabinet to display my grandmother's china - maybe I should make a trip to that little store in WY.
> 
> They sure made things to last back then.



I have a guest room!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like a dangerous place to be, PF.  The china cabinet sounds like a steal! And it's a good thing you aren't going to paint all those curlicues, etc. What. A. Pain.
> 
> A long-ago friend of mine was moving from OH to NY and was getting rid of a number of her things. I got a great deal on her antique 6-piece barristers' cabinet - four book units plus a base and cap. One of my best steals, and Kim thought she got a good price too. Win-win!



Two days after I picked up my bed, she sold another iron bedstead...to my mother.  Not as fancy as mine though! 

Best thing I got though, is my new desk.  It belonged to my Great-Grandmother, I have my computer set up on it!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Two days after I picked up my bed, she sold another iron bedstead...to my mother. Not as fancy as mine though!
> 
> *Best thing I got though, is my new desk. It belonged to my Great-Grandmother, I have my computer set up on it!*


 
That's wonderful, and you'll get to enjoy it every day!  I'd have loved to have some of my greats' furniture, but it's still in the family so that's a good thing.  I feel really fortunate to have some of my great grandmother's pictures and some of her vases, purple glass, and china in my cabinet.


----------



## Cheryl J

This made me smile. 
My little grandson Tyler turned 5 last month, and today was his 'meet and greet' with his new teacher at his new school. He starts Kindergarten next week, and was so excited to show her what a big boy he is, and how much he's learned in preschool and at home with his momma.


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Two days after I picked up my bed, she sold another iron bedstead...to my mother.  Not as fancy as mine though!
> 
> Best thing I got though, is my new desk.  It belonged to my Great-Grandmother, I have my computer set up on it!



My mother had a complete Hoosier cabinet. I loved that cabinet. My father kept it and I don't know what happened to it when he died. I wish I had kept track of it. I would have loved to have it today. It was complete. Even the flour bin was just as it was when new.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, that's so cute! Looks like Tyler might need a little step-stool to reach any higher though.



PrincessFiona60 said:


> ...Best thing I got though, is my new desk.  It belonged to my Great-Grandmother, I have my computer set up on it!


 Isn't it nice to have that touchstone to your past? I love working with so many of my Mom's kitchen tools, sitting in my Grandma's porch rocker, using a hand tool that used to be my Dad's. It's like a little bit of them is back in my life, you know? You can bet your Grandma will be watching you type and making sure you sit up straight.


----------



## GotGarlic

One of my friends is finalizing a contract to write this book:


----------



## creative

GotGarlic said:


> One of my friends is finalizing a contract to write this book:


 I wonder how other American states feel about the claim that Viriginia is the birthplace of American cuisine?


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> I wonder how other American states feel about the claim that Viriginia is the birthplace of American cuisine?



I'm sure some would disagree, but he managed to convince his publisher in New York...

This is a pretty interesting article about new findings at Jamestown, site of the first permanent English colony in America. It's about an hour northwest of me: http://www.slate.com/articles/healt...d_historian_horn_public_reaction_to_four.html


----------



## LPBeier

Last night I went to go to bed and found my side taken up by a big brown dog and a tiny black cat. TB was already asleep and the two fur-kids were beside each other on my side. They both looked up at me like "we got here first".

I picked Monkey up and moved her to beside TB's feet where she usually sleeps and nudged Violet over best I could to crawl in beside her.

As much as I would love to get mad at them, they always seem to put a smile on my face!


----------



## creative

Seeing the pleasure I gave from buying a Big Issue vendor an icecream (on a hot day).


----------



## LPBeier

Hearing the three young kids from the balcony above us calling out to our cat "Mucky, here Mucky". English is not their first language and the little one is just starting to talk. As for Monkey, she will come to any name as long as she gets some attention or treats! When the kids play on the grass Monkey always goes over to them!


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet tolerant Monkey!  She's a rare kitty!


----------



## taxlady

A friend of mine had a cat named Mehitabel. She would answer to anything with about the right number of syllables and said with the same intonation/rhythm, e.g., Dummy kitty, stupid cat.


----------



## Dawgluver

One of my college drama teachers had a bulldog named Mehitabel!  Haven't heard that name in centuries!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I had just filled the birdbaths and right after I came inside there were three little birds all taking turns with a splash in the water.  It has been months without rain so it makes me so happy to see them splashing around and having fun, plus getting the water to drink.


----------



## zfranca

Just looking at these two....


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm sure some would disagree, but he managed to convince his publisher in New York...
> 
> This is a pretty interesting article about new findings at Jamestown, site of the first permanent English colony in America. It's about an hour northwest of me: Jamestown archaeologist Kelso and historian Horn: Public reaction to four bodies and silver box.



I can easily understand about the cuisine beginning in Virginia. Prior to that area of Jamestown, it was Native American foods. And except for a few tribes on the East Coast, they were mostly hunters and looked for other foods in the woods. Lots of wild onions, and other herbs that grew wild. 

So yes, Virginia does come to mind very easily.


----------



## JoAnn L.

FoodieFanatic said:


> I had just filled the birdbaths and right after I came inside there were three little birds all taking turns with a splash in the water.  It has been months without rain so it makes me so happy to see them splashing around and having fun, plus getting the water to drink.



We always have a birdbath too but it has been so hot lately the birds have been staying away from it. I ask my DH if the water gets too warm? Maybe we should change it more often.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I know the water had been getting real hot with our 90+days so I change it at least twice a day or more. They wait in the tree when they see me spraying the water into the baths. They are smart!


----------



## Dawgluver

We have a male cardinal who gets really annoyed if DH doesn't fill the bird feeders on the cardinal's schedule.  He waits and watches.  DH gets divebombed and chirped at until he puts the sunflower seeds in the feeder.

I get buzzed by the hummingbirds.  They even eye me from the picture window.

Guess we both have our specialties!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It took me forever to make tonight's corn-and-bean dish because I spent so much time looking at the hummers outside the kitchen window. I can tell we have at least three distinct birds that have been visiting the feeders, each with their own personality.

I had to laugh today when I saw the catbird on the patio table. All last week I was putting a plate of fruit out for him, and he never showed up. The fruit was still gone - I didn't know squirrels would eat cherries... Anyway, catbird is giving me the evil eye right through the kitchen window. Since it was getting late I told him he'll have to check back on Monday. He'd better show up once I put lunch out for him!


----------



## Cheryl J

I have a system that attracts birds and satisfies their feeding and bathing habits, and waters my trees at the same time.   My front yard is mostly pine trees, with wells dug out around the base of the trees.  I scatter bird seed everywhere early in the morning, and turn on the bubblers that fill the little wells around the trees.  The water attracts the birds, they splash around in the wells, and then discover the bird seed. 

It's California though, so the trees only get watered twice a week at most.   I sprinkle bird seed every day though, and some of the birds remember to come back every day for meals.  Watering days really attract a lot of them, though.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

I just had TEN Mourning Doves sitting on the fence.  Of course, this is the first time I didn't have phone with me to take a photo.  By the time I went back in they had all turned around and two had flown off.  They hang out in our ALL day.  Love watching them!


----------



## Dawgluver

I watched a couple of hummingbirds chase a pair of nuthatches out of my Mugo, which is located by their feeder.  Pugnacious little brats.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Having to use a blanket last night to get warm and still able to keep a window open.


----------



## creative

_*These sentences actually appeared in church
bulletins or were announced at church services:*_
 
 *The Fasting & Prayer Conference includes meals.
--------------------------
Scouts are saving aluminium cans, bottles and other items to be recycled.
Proceeds will be used to cripple children.*
--------------------------*
The sermon this morning: 'Jesus Walks on the Water'. The sermon tonight: 'Searching for Jesus'.
--------------------------
Ladies, don't forget the rummage sale. It's a chance to get rid of those  things not worth keeping around the house. Bring your husbands.*
--------------------------
 *Don't let worry kill you off - let the Church help.*
--------------------------*
Miss Charlene Mason sang 'I will not pass this way again,' giving obvious pleasure to the congregation.
--------------------------
Irving Benson and Jessie Carter were married on October 24 in the church. So
ends a friendship that began in their school days.*
-------------------------
 *At the evening service tonight, the sermon topic will be 'What Is Hell?'
Come early and listen to our choir practice.*
--------------------------*
Please place your donation in the envelope along with the deceased person
you want remembered.
--------------------------
The church will host an evening of fine dining, super entertainment and gracious hostility.
--------------------------
Pot-luck supper Sunday at 5:00 PM - prayer and medication to follow.*
--------------------------*
This evening at 7 PM there will be a hymn singing in the park across from the Church. Bring a blanket and come prepared to sin.
-*-------------------------
 *Low Self Esteem Support Group will meet Thursday at 7 PM. Please use the
back door.*


----------



## Aunt Bea

This little video made me smile, I wish I had an imagination. 

Jacques Pépin Teaches You How To Make Bunny Rabbits Out of Olives and Grapes | Jacques Pepin – Heart and SoulJacques Pepin - Heart and Soul | KQED Food

Maybe some grape tomato rabbits for a salad.


----------



## creative

Aunt Bea said:


> This little video made me smile, I wish I had an imagination.
> 
> Jacques Pépin Teaches You How To Make Bunny Rabbits Out of Olives and Grapes | Jacques Pepin – Heart and SoulJacques Pepin - Heart and Soul | KQED Food
> 
> Maybe some grape tomato rabbits for a salad.


Very cute.  I can make effective roses from tomato skins and water lilies from radishes (immersed in chilled water once cut) but think maybe many here can do that?


----------



## Addie

creative said:


> Very cute.  I can make effective roses from tomato skins and water lilies from radishes (immersed in chilled water once cut) but think maybe many here can do that?



I can make the tomato roses. I once saw a bouquet of different colored roses using the skin from different fruits and veggies. Scallion tops for the long stems. Flat parsley for the leaves. Very pretty. Too ambitious for me though. And to expensive.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Unlike some, I rarely watch "cute" videos. If you are someone who likes them, be warned: I watched this one three times already! I refuse to click on any others suggested because I don't want to be sitting here all afternoon. But, it IS darling! Enjoy!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Khu9gFsVTRs

Make that four times. I had to watch again to make sure it posted correctly, right?


----------



## GotGarlic

You started it, CG ...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MloVFzqDtwI


----------



## GotGarlic

Awwww...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-NAychZTyo


----------



## taxlady

Those were very cute and did make me smile.


----------



## Cheryl J

Adorable videos!


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Our neighbors packing the car and going on a family vacation.  The do so much as a family and it so heartwarming.  What wonderful memories they are creating.


----------



## CharlieD

Me, I am like that old broken car, that was running just fine until you took to the mechanic and he found bunch of stuff that needs to be fixed and all of a sudden car doesn't work anymore. I went to doctor that found some stuff that I never knew I had and now I totally am having all the symptoms that I never had before. Kind of funny, in the sad way of course. 


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Me, I am like that old broken car, that was running just fine until you took to the mechanic and he found bunch of stuff that needs to be fixed and all of a sudden car doesn't work anymore. I went to doctor that found some stuff that I never knew I had and now I totally am having all the symptoms that I never had before. Kind of funny, in the sad way of course.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking



Gee Charlie, don't go falling apart on us. You are not old enough for that.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Went to the gas station this morning to get a gallon of milk and it was only $2.19 and the man said it will be on sale until Oct. 8th. Yeah! The second thing that made me smile, was on the way home the kids down the street had a lemonade stand, they were only asking 25 cent a cup (and it was made with real lemons). Of course I gave them a dollar. You should have seen the look on their faces. Brings back memories.


----------



## CharlieD

Addie said:


> Gee Charlie, don't go falling apart on us. You are not old enough for that.




Yeh, I'm not, and yet I have those 30 years of soviet system on me. It's like 60 years in a normal country. 


Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking


----------



## Addie

CharlieD said:


> Yeh, I'm not, and yet I have those 30 years of soviet system on me. It's like 60 years in a normal country.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Discuss Cooking



So true Charlie. The Soviet years were never kind on anyone. Between the five year plan and then some other plan, and still not enough food to feed the people. Yeah, we heard all about it here. And the news was never good for the people. I remember one year the headlines told about us shipping grain to the Soviet.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just got off the phone with my best friend from my college years, eons ago.  It's her birthday tomorrow, and I looked with horror at the card on my coffee table that I forgot to send.  So I tried the other old fashioned way.

You know how, with some people, you just pick up where you left off, and it doesn't matter how long it's been since you last saw them?  It's like that with her.  We were partners in crime and roommates, and I love her to pieces!


----------



## GotGarlic

Had lunch with DH today and he brought me this.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Had lunch with DH today and he brought me this.


Ooh, pretty


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> Had lunch with DH today and he brought me this.



He has good taste!  That is a very pretty rose.


----------



## Cheryl J

Pretty rose, GG.  That was sweet and thoughtful of your hubby.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Pretty rose, *GG*, and a sweet DH.  It looks a lot like the Tropicana roses my Mom grew in the 1960s. BTW, did he snitch it from your garden...or someone else's.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Went to Target today and there were two teenage boys helping their younger brother buy his school supplies. One had the cart and the other was helping his brother with the list. So heartwarming and such nice young people. They even stopped to chat with me . Adorable!


----------



## JoAnn L.

The last thing to make me smile today was having my grandson call from Paris, France and thanking us for his birthday card and gift.He is a barista in Paris but is thinking of starting up his own cafe in the Netherlands. I sure hope everything works out for him.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Your grandson is quite the globe-trotter, isn't he JoAnn? What a great experience his life must be.

I smiled big when the cashier asked if I wanted to use any of my "Fetch" points when she was ringing me out. Turns out I got a half-pint of groceries and two bunches of broccolini for free. Free is good! Those raspberries will taste all that much sweeter, too.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

My little dog covering my face with kisses at the veterinary office.  She wasn't feeling well and as I was telling the doctor what I thought was wrong, she just started kissing and kissing my face, like she was saying to me, "YOU GET IT!  Thanks, Mom!"


----------



## LPBeier

I somehow have a picture of Princess Fiona on my computer and when it comes up on my rotating photo screen saver it always makes me smile! 

PF, you are wearing a purple nurse's shirt and a black hat. You have a wonderful grin and it makes me feel close to you even when we aren't in contact here!


----------



## LPBeier

FoodieFanatic said:


> My little dog covering my face with kisses at the veterinary office.  She wasn't feeling well and as I was telling the doctor what I thought was wrong, she just started kissing and kissing my face, like she was saying to me, "YOU GET IT!  Thanks, Mom!"



Aww, that is so sweet, FF. They do sense things like that don't they!

My little Monkey cat had a dental procedure done and I am supposed to give her medicine every two days. I thought I was going to have a hard time as she doesn't like to be held or forced to do anything, but I talked softly and said it would make her feel better. She squirmed a bit but let me open her mouth just enough to squirt it in. Then she had to sniff the syringe before she snuggled up for a tummy rub.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

LPBeier said:


> I somehow have a picture of Princess Fiona on my computer and when it comes up on my rotating photo screen saver it always makes me smile!
> 
> PF, you are wearing a purple nurse's shirt and a black hat. You have a wonderful grin and it makes me feel close to you even when we aren't in contact here!



Not this one?


----------



## Cheryl J

There's our Princess!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Our grandson Josh (age 13) was going to stay with us this weekend but he heard that his other grandma was getting home from the hospital and he asked if it was alright if he went and stayed with her in case she needed him to help her. Of course I said it was OK. He is such a good kid.


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Not this one?



I like this one!


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> Our grandson Josh (age 13) was going to stay with us this weekend but he heard that his other grandma was getting home from the hospital and he asked if it was alright if he went and stayed with her in case she needed him to help her. Of course I said it was OK. He is such a good kid.



What a sweetheart


----------



## Cheryl J

JoAnn, Josh sounds like such a nice and caring young man.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Our grandson Josh (age 13) was going to stay with us this weekend but he heard that his other grandma was getting home from the hospital and he asked if it was alright if he went and stayed with her in case she needed him to help her. Of course I said it was OK. He is such a good kid.



What a wonderful boy!  You must be proud.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I like this one!



That's a good one, too.  So often the palace photographer takes a really bad picture, he likes candid shots.


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What a wonderful boy!  You must be proud.



Thanks everyone. Josh is a very good kid, especially after everything he has been through. He lost his father when he was 6 years old. It has been hard.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

Open the blinds in the kitchen this morning and there was a Hummingbird sucking the nectar out of each and every tiny Coleus flower.  There were a lot and it worked so hard not to miss a one.  They are so tiny and make me smile....and I needed something to make me smile after yesterday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*FF*, hummers are such fascinating little birds, aren't they? I haven't seen any at my feeder all week, so I guess we're down to watching the birds that over-winter up north. I'm NOT in any hurry to see Juncos, that's for sure!

I'm so happy we had a pretty successful garage sale! Nearly $200 for the two-day sale. Shush, we won't count the shorting/pricing/setting up time, OK?


----------



## JoAnn L.

I have been looking for a copy of the movie "Out On A Limb" with Shirley Maclaine for a very  long time. I know they have it on Amazon but I didn't want to spend that much. Well, today was my lucky day. I was at my local used book store and there was a used copy of the movie. I told the guy in charge that I couldn't believe he had a copy and he looked at me and said that will cost you a whole dime. WHAT! He said yep, it was on clearance.  I love that used book store, they always have great bargains.


----------



## creative

Different perceptions of rain puddles.  

Adults tend to avoid them, seeing them as a nuisance....

whereas children will gleefully jump into them for fun!


----------



## GotGarlic

creative said:


> Different perceptions of rain puddles.
> 
> Adults tend to avoid them, seeing them as a nuisance....
> 
> whereas children will gleefully jump into them for fun!



That's because the children don't do the laundry!


----------



## creative

GotGarlic said:


> That's because the children don't do the laundry!


Yes that occurred to me but I resisted saying that. 

Often though they have little plastic boots on so...not always the case!


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> Yes that occurred to me but I resisted saying that.
> 
> Often though they have little plastic boots on so...not always the case!


The last time I jumped in a rain puddle I was in my 40s. I was wearing my welly boots. A lot of water ended up in my wellies.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

taxlady said:


> The last time I jumped in a rain puddle I was in my 40s. I was wearing my welly boots. A lot of water ended up in my wellies.



Last week...I jumped in a puddle and I am almost 55.  Yes, the inside of my wellies got wet.


----------



## Dawgluver

I prefer to walk through puddles in bare feet.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

oh yes!!


----------



## CatPat

I like it when Joyce gets the funny look on her face when she threatens to shoot Lilly's singing rabbit toy! Ha!

So very many things made me smile today! Gwen took me to Olive Garden for our lunch and there was a fussy baby behind of her. I looked around and began to make funny faces at the boy and he began giggling!

It is raining very much here and will not stop until perhaps Tuesday. I heard Joyce say to her husband tonight, "If this rotten weather keeps up, we're building a dang Ark and rounding up some animals! What's a cubit?"

Tonight Gwen said, "Cat, I missed you so badly." I said, "Like a wart, yes?" That made her laugh!

I didn't know Joyce is so very funny! She's always so serious before. Perhaps it was because her husband was very ill and he had many health problems so she was worried of him so very much, yes?

The new little young cats are very funny! The older adultery cats try to stay away from them for they are too playful. Molly, the little one, likes me! She slept in my bed last night! That brought many smiles!

~Cat


----------



## LPBeier

My neighbour and her daughter came over last night with a slice of gluten free cheese cake, strawberry sauce and whipped cream with a "1" candle on it. I asked about the 1 and Emma, the 10 year old said "it is because you are #1 in our hearts". I am still smiling.


----------



## CatPat

LPBeier said:


> My neighbour and her daughter came over last night with a slice of gluten free cheese cake, strawberry sauce and whipped cream with a "1" candle on it. I asked about the 1 and Emma, the 10 year old said "it is because you are #1 in our hearts". I am still smiling.



Oh how very nice! You must be a number One here also, yes?
This is making me with smiles also!

~Cat


----------



## taxlady

We were discussing cheese slicers in another thread. I found a beautiful, green, marble cheese guillotine and the Sally Ann for $3.  I have no idea where I will store it.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This commercial!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SwFso7NeuA


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> This commercial!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SwFso7NeuA



I love it. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Something to make me smile today was my grandson Josh and I going to our city's farmers market. I got some of the long red and white radishes, tomatoes, a red onion to slice on burgers and to put in salads and some garlic bulbs. Then for a treat we got a warm apple cider donut with cinnamon sugar all over it. YUM! It was a beautiful fall day and we had so much joy seeing all items that make fall season so special.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> Something to make me smile today was my grandson Josh and I going to our city's farmers market. I got some of the long red and white radishes, tomatoes, a red onion to slice on burgers and to put in salads and some garlic bulbs. Then for a treat we got a warm apple cider donut with cinnamon sugar all over it. YUM! It was a beautiful fall day and we had so much joy seeing all items that make fall season so special.



Nothing better than eating warm donuts with someone you love!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting across in the diner from Shrek while we had chocolate malts and french fries.  He remembered we used to do that, once upon a time in a land far, far away....


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh got his report card today and he got all A's. What a kid. It's a good thing he can't see some of the report cards that his grandma got.


----------



## LPBeier

Coming here, reading everyone's smiles, and meals.....


----------



## Cheryl J

JoAnn L. said:


> Grandson Josh got his report card today and he got all A's. What a kid. It's a good thing he can't see some of the report cards that his grandma got.


 
This made me smile.  Congrats to your grandson, JoAnn!


----------



## creative

Remembering a joke:-

.... We get a better class of mugger in our neighbourhood.  After they mug you they lay you in the recovery position....


----------



## CatPat

I stoled Joyce's 1961 book of The Joy Of Cooking her mother had. Some pages are quite stained and her mother's notes are written all through of it. I bought computer paper and a thick notebook and I'm scanning all of the whole book! Ha! Very nice recipes!

I received a sweet picture of our precious Anna today! She is going to be of the orthopedic center next week, they shall be now fitting her with her first new leg and she shall be walking!

Uncle Nicu is doing well and is without the fever and very hungry! Also I am here with my friends whom I missed so very much!

~Cat


----------



## Katie H

It's a picture-perfect fall day here today.  'Bout 70F, no humidity (yippee!), slight breeze, and sunny, clear blue sky.

I just looked out our bedroom door, which overlooks the area where we have our pool.  The pool has had its cover on for about a month and there is just the slightest bit of water in the center.  Very, very shallow and probably no bigger than the area of a small card table.  What do I see?

Loads of beautiful cardinals splashing about having a grand party in the sunshine.

How cold I NOT smile?!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I watched a gang of house finches mob a blue jay, kicking him out of the food bowl.  The jay is sitting on the fence, screaming his head off, waiting for the littles to disperse.


----------



## Dawgluver

DH and I went on a lunch hour walk with Beagle, and I mentioned that I had not seen a praying mantis all summer.  As we were walking the home stretch, DH spotted a praying mantis on the road!  It initially looked like a dead rolled-up leaf with legs, and was at least four inches long.  When it crawled into the grass and leaf litter, we couldn't even tell it was there.  Beagle thought it looked like a nice snack, but we dragged her away.  This one was brown, I usually see green ones.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just unpacked the last sealed box in the garage!!!  

I never did find the 6 tubes of toothpaste I had packed away.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> DH and I went on a lunch hour walk with Beagle, and I mentioned that I had not seen a praying mantis all summer.  As we were walking the home stretch, DH spotted a praying mantis on the road!  It initially looked like a dead rolled-up leaf with legs, and was at least four inches long.  When it crawled into the grass and leaf litter, we couldn't even tell it was there.  Beagle thought it looked like a nice snack, but we dragged her away.  This one was brown, I usually see green ones.


My ex told a story about a beagle vs a praying mantis. The mantis flew in through the window. That beagle was very interested. It ended up with two rows of tiny puncture marks with tiny blood drops on its nose. The mantis had whacked doggy with its forearms on the nose. Mantis 1, beagle 0.


----------



## taxlady

We have a new prime minister. We heaved Steve.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, with a name like Trudeau, it has to be in his blood.

Just read that he and his wife have three children age 8 and under. Running a nation will be a piece of cake.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well, with a name like Trudeau, it has to be in his blood.
> 
> Just read that he and his wife have three children age 8 and under. Running a nation will be a piece of cake.


He'll be going home.  He pretty much lived at 24 Sussex Drive, the Prime Minister's residence, from the time he was born until he was 14.

They have started talking about Trudeau-mania.


----------



## creative




----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> He'll be going home.  He pretty much lived at 24 Sussex Drive, the Prime Minister's residence, from the time he was born until he was 14.
> 
> They have started talking about Trudeau-mania.



Taxy, I was thinking the same thing last night when he was making his speech. His kids will be growing up there just like he did. 

I am smiling because I like to think that our country has a new chance with an old name. It is now up to him to keep his promises and up to us to remind him when he doesn't! 

George W Bush was an adult when his father was president so Justin Trudeau is the only North American leader to have grown up in the house of office!


----------



## GotGarlic

LPBeier said:


> George W Bush was an adult when his father was president so Justin Trudeau is the only North American leader to have grown up in the house of office!



Well, no. Amy Carter and Chelsea Clinton did as well. Malia Obama is living her teen years in the White House.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...*George W Bush was an adult* when his father was president so *Justin Trudeau* is the only North American leader to have *grown up in the house of office*!





GotGarlic said:


> Well, no. Amy Carter and Chelsea Clinton did as well. Malia Obama is living her teen years in the White House.


*GG*, it won't be the same analogy unless Amy or Chelsea or Malia or Shasha become elected president of the U.S. Justin Trudeau lived in the Prime Minister's house from birth to age 14. GWB was already an adult when GHWB was in the White House.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, it won't be the same analogy unless Amy or Chelsea or Malia or Shasha become elected president of the U.S. Justin Trudeau lived in the Prime Minister's house from birth to age 14. GWB was already an adult when GHWB was in the White House.



That's what I get for paying attention


----------



## Dawgluver

We half Canadians loved Pierre Elliot Trudeau.  I well remember him letting fly with an expletive, and then declaring all he said was " fuddle duddle."  There were many tee shirts printed with that.  My dad actually met him when he was swimming on Lake of the Woods while Dad was fishing.

Hope his son can do good things for Canada.

We found the same praying mantis on our noon walk.  Apparently it has a death wish.  It was heading on to the highway.  I turned it back toward the ditch, in the grass, but it was on a mission.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> We half Canadians loved Pierre Elliot Trudeau.  I well remember him letting fly with an expletive, and then declaring all he said was " fuddle duddle."  There were many tee shirts printed with that.  My dad actually met him when he was swimming on Lake of the Woods while Dad was fishing.
> 
> Hope his son can do good things for Canada.
> 
> We found the same praying mantis on our noon walk.  Apparently it has a death wish.  It was heading on to the highway.  I turned it back toward the ditch, in the grass, but it was on a mission.


Funny, I was just remembering "fuddle duddle". I read that J. Trudeau had gotten caught using the same expletive and I was thinking, "Well, you know what your dad would have said."


----------



## LPBeier

Cooking Goddess said:


> *GG*, it won't be the same analogy unless Amy or Chelsea or Malia or Shasha become elected president of the U.S. Justin Trudeau lived in the Prime Minister's house from birth to age 14. GWB was already an adult when GHWB was in the White House.



Thanks, CG! I guess I did confuse it a little so don't feel bad, GG


----------



## Dawgluver

Went through the pharmacy drive-through, had Beagle with me.  It was cool enough, and she loves to ride in the car, gets very excited about it.  She was asleep in the back seat.  The pills and bill came out in the drawer, along with a dog biscuit!  I don't know how the pharmacist even saw her!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Went through the pharmacy drive-through, had Beagle with me.  It was cool enough, and she loves to ride in the car, gets very excited about it.  She was asleep in the back seat.  The pills and bill came out in the drawer, along with a dog biscuit!  I don't know how the pharmacist even saw her!


What a lovely touch.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Went through the pharmacy drive-through, had Beagle with me.  It was cool enough, and she loves to ride in the car, gets very excited about it.  She was asleep in the back seat.  The pills and bill came out in the drawer, along with a dog biscuit!  I don't know how the pharmacist even saw her!



Awe, that is awesome! Our Tim Horton's does that. I often go through the drive through after I have taken Violet (and/or Monkey) to the vet. They always pass along a dog bone for Vi. I don't have the heart to tell them that she can't have that kind and I give it to the dog next door. I just thank them then I give her one of her safe treats "From Tim's"! LOL


----------



## LPBeier

I was smiling today thinking about my Mom. I remember how she used to love to hate Pierre Trudeau. One time I was made a paper mache devil mask for my art class. When I brought it home my Mom said "it looks just like our Prime Minister"! I think there was something in the news about him dating another celebrity that day. But she did admire most of how he ran the country.

I wonder what she would think of Justin?

Regarding Justin's looks, his Dad may have been known as a bit of a playboy; however, he was approached to head up the United Nations (which he turned down). Obviously the world saw something in him.

So, if Justin Trudeau can keep to his promises and more, I think people will see past that pretty-boy face pretty quickly.


----------



## Dawgluver

Pierre was one of a kind, for sure.  Dad was out on the middle of the lake fishing, (Lake of the Woods is HUGH!) and Pierre just swam up to his boat and asked him if he was catching anything.


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Pierre was one of a kind, for sure.  Dad was out on the middle of the lake fishing, (Lake of the Woods is HUGH!) and Pierre just swam up to his boat and asked him if he was catching anything.



Now, Dawg, that just made me giggle!  I can actually picture him doing that.

The Sinclairs (his wife Margaret's family) lived very close to my aunt and uncle. They would see the Premier's motorcade coming down the street when he would come to visit. My uncle once saw him coming out of the house with pie for all of his security team!

I just got another smile - Violet just dropped one of her stuffed toys in my lap. This means "come on Mommy, get off that stupid thing and play with me!" 

I think I will!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Went through the pharmacy drive-through, had Beagle with me.  It was cool enough, and she loves to ride in the car, gets very excited about it.  She was asleep in the back seat.  The pills and bill came out in the drawer, along with a dog biscuit!  I don't know how the pharmacist even saw her!



Our local savings bank has a branch within walking distance of here. A lot of our residents have accounts there and they have a BIG bowl right by the door filled with those small Milk Bones. So many of the residents that don't have dogs, come back with a handful for Teddy and any of the other dogs in the building. These dogs here are all well fed. My next door neighbor keep Teddy well fed and happy.


----------



## JoAnn L.

*Last thing that made me smile?*

Just sitting here thinking about my son coming from Denver tomorrow. I haven't seen him for 3 years. Oh, I can't hardly wait.


----------



## taxlady

JoAnn L. said:


> Just sitting here thinking about my son coming from Denver tomorrow. I haven't seen him for 3 years. Oh, I can't hardly wait.


Yay! I'll bet you are excited.


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> Yay! I'll bet you are excited.



I know the feeling. My youngest lives in upper Vermont. So between his work and the distance from Boston, I don't get to see him as often as I would like to. Two weeks ago he said he was coming down real soon. I can't find anywhere on the calendar where it says "real soon." 

He used to call once a week. Now if I hear from him once a month, I think I am lucky. I do have to remind myself. He is all grown up. Time to let him go. 

Enjoy your visit with him.


----------



## Cheryl J

JoAnn L. said:


> Just sitting here thinking about my son coming from Denver tomorrow. I haven't seen him for 3 years. Oh, I can't hardly wait.


How wonderful, JoAnn...I'm so happy for you. You two have a lot to catch up on!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Not only will I have the joy of having my son home, he will be able to see most of the rest of the family, and he will get to meet our two new great-grandchildren.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*JoAnn*, I am happy that you are so happy! Have a wonderful visit with your dear son and enjoy every minute. If we don't see you hear while he's in town that will be fine with us.


----------



## Kathleen

Though life has been in the way of late, I saw this and thought of all of you!  I wish I had seen it prior to looking for a marker for my mother!  

~Kathleen


----------



## Aunt Bea

Next time you are in the loo with nothing to do! 

Toilet Paper Origami Book


----------



## Addie

Kathleen said:


> Though life has been in the way of late, I saw this and thought of all of you!  I wish I had seen it prior to looking for a marker for my mother!
> 
> ~Kathleen



That is delightful.


----------



## creative

What made me smile (and shake my head) was the futility of someone attempting to troll this forum by duplicating the same thread in chinese with _chinese_ dialogue!


----------



## taxlady

This is the last thing that made me smile:


----------



## JoAnn L.

Yeah! Gas was only $1.99 a gallon yesterday.


----------



## GotGarlic

JoAnn L. said:


> Yeah! Gas was only $1.99 a gallon yesterday.



We saw it for $1.65 in Michigan recently. Crazy cool prices.


----------



## Andy M.

Just paid $2.079/gallon.


----------



## Aunt Bea

My local station is at $2.12.

The thing that I find amazing is the variation in taxes from state to state, take a look.

USA Gasoline Tax Map - Syracuse Gas Prices

If I could afford the gas I would move to Alaska!


----------



## Cheryl J

It's $2.65/gal here.  I'm ok with that, considering what it was a few years ago. 

When we were in Death Valley a couple of weekends ago, it was $3.80/gal.  Talk about gouging.  We had already filled up in the previous town so didn't have to pay that.


----------



## Dawgluver

We went over to the neighbor's house last night.  His now adult daughters were home visiting.  We had a great reunion, they both called me their "Earth Mother", as they used to follow me around like baby ducklings when they were little, and I fed them various herbs and veggies.  They remembered everything!


----------



## Cheryl J

Aww, how nice, Dawg!


----------



## Farmer Jon

Last thing to make me smile is Im a Grand Pa now.


----------



## Dawgluver

Congrats, Farmer Jon and Mrs. FJ!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Farmer Jon said:


> Last thing to make me smile is Im a Grand Pa now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congratulations on your family's new little possum, Farmer John!


----------



## Addie

Congratulations Farmer Jon. You are in for a  lot of happy memories. 

BTW, it is good to see you back. How was you crop this year?


----------



## Cheryl J

Congratulations on the new little one, FarmerJon and Mrs.Jon!  Grandchildren are such a precious gift.  You can see how I feel about my own grands from my signature line!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When my honey Himself went out to get the fried fish for last night's supper, he also brought back a bunch of alstroemeria. I made him stop buying flowers for Hallmark Holidays, since they always bump the price up and the quality seems lower. Instead, he'll pop in with a bunch of baby carnations or daisies, or something like these alstroemeria, "Just Because".  They're on my kitchen windowsill now. I'll be working in the kitchen a lot tonight.


----------



## GotGarlic

Aw, what a sweetheart  Those are beautiful.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Aw, what a sweetheart  Those are beautiful.


Yes, he is and they are.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, ladies. And to think they are grocery store flowers! Amazing how nice the quality can be sometimes. And, usually, the price is right.



GotGarlic said:


> Aw, what a sweetheart.


He has his moments. 

True story. When working in the mall as gift wrappers, we got to see all sorts of nice things people purchased. When guys would show up with purchases from a jewelry store, Vickie's, and Godiva's, we would always ask "How much trouble are you in???". One time, one of the guys said "do you have a florist in the mall?".  We then gave him directions to the closest flower stand...across the parking lot at the mall's grocery store.


----------



## Cheryl J

Very pretty flowers CG and so thoughtful of Himself!  Nice view from your kitchen window, too.   Flowers can be very nice from the grocery store - I've had them last longer than the spendy ones from the flower shop. 

Many years ago my husband bought me several bouquets from the grocery store for our anniversary.  The checker smiled and said "....this must be a Mars/Venus thing...?"   This was back when that book was popular.


----------



## Dawgluver

Love your flowers, CG!  Nothing wrong with grocery store flowers!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks guys! No complaints with grocery store flowers. Heck, the chance of many a husband picking up a bouquet there vs making a stop at a florist are pretty good. I stopped at the same store the day after Himself ran out for the fish, and the guy in front of me had a 6-pack of beer - and flowers for his lady! There must be something in the air.




Cheryl J said:


> ...Nice view from your kitchen window, too. ...


Thanks. That view, however, is the reason it takes me so long to do anything at the sink/counter!  Had I shot the photo from the other angle, showing more yard, you would have seen a lot of birds hanging around my feeders. Sweet little things, but oh so hungry.


----------



## creative

Just saw someone impersonating Donald Trump and singing 

"I'm Dreaming Of A White Christmas"....


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*creative*, that is so funny in such a sad way. There are days I wish the man a lingering case of laryngitis.


----------



## taxlady

The last thing that made me smile was meeting a young woman at the Danish Club Luncheon. She's half Canadian and half indigenous from Greenland. She looks like she could be my daughter.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just as I was ready to log off, I heard our local pair of great horned owls doing a call-and-answer. They have to be at least a half-mile from our house, but we can hear them loud and clear even with the windows closed. Since it's in the low-50s outside right now, I opened the 2nd floor guest bedroom window, leaned out, and rested my hands on the porch roof, just so I could get the best sound available. Good thing I'm not crazy enough to crawl onto the roof!

If you wonder how they sound, here is a link to sound clips. Right now they are into a full version of "Territorial hooting duet". 

*Great Horned Owl*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Fluffy down pillows.





These things are ancient. I know one was my Dad's, and he's been gone 24 years. I think the other was one of my pillows from when I was young, but recently Himself had been using it until it got way too flat. I washed them up with down "detergent", then dried and dried and dried them in the dryer. Over three hours of "clunk-clunk-clunk", listening to the large plastic "snowflakes" that came in the down cleaning kit, used to break up any clumps while a down something is in the dryer. If down filling clumps and doesn't dry thoroughly, it will go moldy. Yuck. Anyway, two pillows down, two to go.

Now it's time I logged off and nestled my head into those fluffy clouds that are my pillows. Good night!


----------



## creative




----------



## taxlady

CG, my exDH used to put a tennis shoe in the drier with down.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> Fluffy down pillows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things are ancient. I know one was my Dad's, and he's been gone 24 years. I think the other was one of my pillows from when I was young, but recently Himself had been using it until it got way too flat. I *washed them up with down "detergent", then dried and dried and dried them in the dryer. Over three hours of "clunk-clunk-clunk", listening to the large plastic "snowflakes" that came in the down cleaning kit, used to break up any clumps while a down something is in the dryer.* If down filling clumps and doesn't dry thoroughly, it will go moldy. Yuck. Anyway, two pillows down, two to go.
> 
> Now it's time I logged off and nestled my head into those fluffy clouds that are my pillows. Good night!



I want my old down pillows fluffy again too CG!! I didn't know a product existed for this.* Pleeeeeeeeze* tell me what it's called and where you got it? I have some old ones in the closet I'd love to be able to use again. 
There's no way I could ever sleep without a down pillow. I even take one packed in my suitcase when we travel.


----------



## creative

A school puts on a nativity play... the 3 wise men shuffle on to the stage.  

First one shouts out "I BRING YOU GOLD!" and hands Mary a shiny parcel.  

2nd wise man dutifully follows with "I bring you myrhh"......then there is a pause.  

3rd wise man is looking nervous.  He gets nudged and blurts out "and Frank sent this"


----------



## Andy M.

I was at a local mall Monday.  I was walking down the main aisle heading out to the parking lot when I saw two young women.  One was carrying the cutest little girl (well under a year old).  She was wearing a pretty velvet dress and had a decorative headband and a great big smile.  I was so taken by her I broke out in a big grin.  The two young women saw me and grinned in return.


----------



## creative

https://youtu.be/RP4abiHdQpc


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> I want my old down pillows fluffy again too CG!! I didn't know a product existed for this.* Pleeeeeeeeze* tell me what it's called and where you got it? I have some old ones in the closet I'd love to be able to use again.
> There's no way I could ever sleep without a down pillow. I even take one packed in my suitcase when we travel.


I haven't seen down-specific soap for ages. I'm guessing it's no longer marketed with the proliferation of HE detergents and washing machines. I use about half the amount of HE liquid detergent I normally would use for a small load, toss two pillows into the washer, and let her go. You could use Woolite or Delicare if you have those on hand,  too. ~ I do a second rinse on jackets and comforters, but the pillows seem to rinse well with just the normal single rinse.  Check for moisture - you may need to do another one or two spin cycles. Again, I don't need to do that for pillows, but always need to spin dry several times for jackets and comforters.

BTW, I've been known to pack all three of my downs pillows the few times we've flown. It's amazing how tiny those things get when you put them into space bags. 



taxlady said:


> CG, my exDH used to put a tennis shoe in the drier with down.


I've also know people who use clean tennis balls in the dryer.  The only tennis shoes in this house are not clean, so I just use these nifty fluffing snowflakes that came with my down care kit.


----------



## Dawgluver

I have a can of white tennis balls that DH would never use for his tennising as he's a yellow balls kind of guy.  They do a good job of fluffing stuff up.  I just pop the lid back on the can when things are dry.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I haven't seen down-specific soap for ages. I'm guessing it's no longer marketed with the proliferation of HE detergents and washing machines. I use about half the amount of HE liquid detergent I normally would use for a small load, toss two pillows into the washer, and let her go. You could use Woolite or Delicare if you have those on hand,  too. ~ I do a second rinse on jackets and comforters, but the pillows seem to rinse well with just the normal single rinse.  Check for moisture - you may need to do another one or two spin cycles. Again, I don't need to do that for pillows, but always need to spin dry several times for jackets and comforters.
> 
> BTW, I've been known to pack all three of my downs pillows the few times we've flown. It's amazing how tiny those things get when you put them into space bags.
> I've also know people who use clean tennis balls in the dryer.  The only tennis shoes in this house are not clean, so I just use these nifty fluffing snowflakes that came with my down care kit.



LOL I'm an old fashioned kinda gal, and I had to look up what HE detergents and machines means. My washing machine and dryer are low tech, and for just us work fine, top load for the washer, and side load for the dryer. My best bet would be to go to the laundromat where I haven't been in forty years? I can do that to get fluffy pillows again. I could buy some tennis balls, and give them to the neighbor dogs.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> LOL I'm an old fashioned kinda gal, and I had to look up what HE detergents and machines means. My washing machine and dryer are low tech, and for just us work fine, top load for the washer, and side load for the dryer. My best bet would be to go to the laundromat where I haven't been in forty years? I can do that to get fluffy pillows again. I could buy some tennis balls, and give them to the neighbor dogs.


I think you can wash down in a top loading washer. My exDH did. We didn't have the front loaders here yet.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Taxy*'s right, *Kayelle*, you can wash down in a top-load washer. I've done it in the past. Same rules apply: use half the detergent, make sure it rinses clean, spin-spin-spin. Save yourself the trip to the laundromat for the drying part if you're doing something really big. 

I haven't had to wash our down comforters since I use duvet cover on them and they are on top of all the other bedclothes (sheet, blanket). The kids used to use their down comforters more like sleeping bags. I had to wash each of theirs every year when the warm weather came around.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the day shift trundle into work this morning...


----------



## creative

London Underground threatens fare dodgers with Star Wars spoilers


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> London Underground threatens fare dodgers with Star Wars spoilers




Is an Oyster a monthly or weekly pass?


----------



## LPBeier

I'm making pillows out of shirts and a t-shirt for a friend. Her father is dying and she just had a baby so she wants to give each of her two sons one of their Grandad's shirts and her Dad gets the older son's t-shirt with the little one's first sleeper for in the hospital. It is a super idea.

I am using a flattened box to cut the size I need out of each shirt. However, it is hard to hold the shirt and the board while cutting. So, who should come to my rescue but our little curious cat, Monkey. Each time I have done it she has jumped up onto the table, onto the board and watched intently as I cut. I just wish Violet (dog) could work a camera so I could record it!


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> Is an Oyster a monthly or weekly pass?


It can be either/or...i.e. a top up system.  I had to google it since I am now a pensioner and get a free travel pass!


----------



## taxlady

creative said:


> It can be either/or...i.e. a top up system.  I had to google it since I am now a pensioner and get a free travel pass!


We have something similar here called an Opus card. I still have to get around to getting my senior's ID for the transit system, so I can take advantage of reduced fares for seniors.

I like the way they do it in Copenhagen. A senior's pass for 3 months costs less than a monthly pass for "regular age". There is a restriction: it's only valid outside of rush hour. That makes sense to me. Doctor's offices and everyone else who deals with seniors knows to give them appointments at times that will let them get there and home between rush hours.


----------



## Kayelle

LPBeier said:


> I'm making pillows out of shirts and a t-shirt for a friend. Her father is dying and she just had a baby so she wants to give each of her two sons one of their Grandad's shirts and her Dad gets the older son's t-shirt with the little one's first sleeper for in the hospital. It is a super idea.
> 
> I am using a flattened box to cut the size I need out of each shirt. However, it is hard to hold the shirt and the board while cutting. So, who should come to my rescue but our little curious cat, Monkey. Each time I have done it she has jumped up onto the table, onto the board and watched intently as I cut. I just wish Violet (dog) could work a camera so I could record it!



Well, I just had my first smile of the day with that. What a lovely idea for her family and a little monkey to help!

Just had my second smile when the SC came in the house after picking 4 beautiful tomatoes from our massive plant on this December morning.


----------



## LPBeier

taxlady said:


> I like the way they do it in Copenhagen. A senior's pass for 3 months costs less than a monthly pass for "regular age". There is a restriction: it's only valid outside of rush hour. That makes sense to me. Doctor's offices and everyone else who deals with seniors knows to give them appointments at times that will let them get there and home between rush hours.



Unfortunately for our rapid transit, "rush hour" is from 6:30 am to 6:30 pm Monday to Friday and we have zone increases as sell. For me to get around my city it is $2.75. To go into Vancouver it is $5.50 (for 90 minutes travel time so if you are longer than that before returning it is double). Seniors, youth and those with a "handycard" get a reduced fare; however, it is from $1.75 to $3.75. There are other zone prices in between. They just recently dropped all bus travel in the Lower Mainland to the $2.75 and $1.75 fares all day which helps those who can travel the distance by bus (I can not). 

I take rapid transit when I need to; however, I can still drive within my community and get rides for anything further. Having a husband who is a driver for our accessibility busses also helps - I don't get preferential treatment for bookings but I do know all the best ways to use transit!


----------



## LPBeier

Kayelle said:


> Well, I just had my first smile of the day with that. What a lovely idea for her family and a little monkey to help!
> 
> Just had my second smile when the SC came in the house after picking 4 beautiful tomatoes from our massive plant on this December morning.


Thanks, Kayelle. Monkey sure is a curious one. This morning she was sitting on the floor beside me as I sewed. She desperately wanted to get up and get a closer look but she knows the price for getting on the dining table is a squirt from a water pistol! I am sewing there because (our) Kay is using the guest room where my desk is.

Fresh tomatoes in December! Wow, that made ME smile . Our plants barely gave us any in the summer!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The last signature required and handing over the check for closing costs on MY House!!!   Finally, it's ours!!!!!!


----------



## creative

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The last signature required and handing over the check for closing costs on MY House!!!   Finally, it's ours!!!!!!


That must be a tremendous feeling!  Congrats! 

Great way to start the new year too.


----------



## Andy M.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The last signature required and handing over the check for closing costs on MY House!!!   Finally, it's ours!!!!!!




Now that's a great way to start the Christmas holiday!!


----------



## Dawgluver

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The last signature required and handing over the check for closing costs on MY House!!!   Finally, it's ours!!!!!!




Whoohoo!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The last signature required and handing over the check for closing costs on MY House!!!   Finally, it's ours!!!!!!











https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnHPVGjDb-w


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Anxiety level has almost reached "null".


----------



## taxlady

Yay! PF and Shrek.


----------



## GotGarlic

Woo hoo, PF! Congrats!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Yipee! A Very Merry Christmas to you and Shrek as you celebrate the season in your own home this year. May it be filled with love and happiness and memories. Good food, too, of course!


----------



## creative

Cooking Goddess said:


> Yipee! A Very Merry Christmas to you and Shrek as you celebrate the season in your own home this year. May it be filled with love and happiness and memories. Good food, too, of course!


Reading the words here 'good food' reminded me of a somewhat dubious relaying of saying grace before a meal...

"good food, good meat, good God - let's eat!"  

I don't celebrate Christmas ... (a case of 'don't get me started' 






 ).....

but I _do_ wish everyone a *Wonderful New Year*


----------



## LPBeier

Congrats your Ogreness!  I am so happy for you and Shrek! Enjoy your home!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The last signature required and handing over the check for closing costs on MY House!!!   Finally, it's ours!!!!!!



What a great Christmas Present for you and  Shrek. Congratulations new home owners. I wish for the both of you a long and very happy life together there.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Bowling! After we had supper, Loverly had to get her car to the mechanic for a check-up and was staying overnight with a friend who starts work the same time she does. *poof* gone.

We told Goober since it was his birthday, what did HE want to do this evening. I figured he'd want to see Star Wars again (meanwhile, Himself and I have some reviewing and catching up to do...) but instead he picked "go bowling".  UM, we old people haven't done that since about 30 years ago - one bad back and one bum hip ago, to be exact. Bowl we did. Goober invited a friend of his, the four of us had a great time and a lot of laughs, and then the young'uns went off on their own while Himself and I brought ourselves home for alcohol rubdowns...from the inside. Killed a bottle of wine off, we did. 

Wonder what it's going to be like crawling out of bed in the morning...


----------



## creative

Filipino priest on hoverboard condemned by church - BBC News


----------



## LPBeier

I was looking all over for the cat tonight and couldn't find her anywhere. TB had gone to bed minutes before and as I walked into the bedroom he motioned for me to be quiet and look up into the closet. There was Monkey up on the still empty shelf in the closet fast asleep. I had left the door open because things are crowded as we are still getting the rooms changed around. As far as I know she is still up there. She is the craziest cat I have ever seen - she has several beds (cat, dog and human types) that she can sleep on and she chooses a bare shelf!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I loveLOVElove a man with dishpan hands! Himself surprised me and did dishes.  On the other hand, he used up his one dishwashing gift to me so early in the year...


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> I loveLOVElove a man with dishpan hands! Himself surprised me and did dishes.  On the other hand, he used up his one dishwashing gift to me so early in the year...



Try to remember what you did to bring about this unusual activity and repeat it throughout the year. Perhaps once a month. He just might develop a habit out of boredom. And don't forget to compliment him on how soft his hands are.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, I know what I did. I cooked. Not the first time, either! Something I do, oh, four or five times a week - at least. Somehow, I think all Himself was doing was showing off for our daughter.  Me taking a picture of Dad was a dead give-away that it's a rare occurrence.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, I know what I did. I cooked. Not the first time, either! Something I do, oh, four or five times a week - at least. Somehow, I think all Himself was doing was *showing off for our daughter. * Me taking a picture of Dad was a dead give-away that it's a rare occurrence.



 That is funny. 

Whenever my husband came in after a 15 day or longer fishing trip, the first thing he would do is sit at the kitchen table and just stare at me while I made supper. At first I was baffled as to why. Then I asked him. Oh dear!

It seems his first wife only knew how to heat up frozen foods for a meal. I was cooking from scratch and he thought that was amazing. I still have a picture of him with his chin in his two hands just staring at me.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> That is funny.
> 
> Whenever my husband came in after a 15 day or longer fishing trip, the first thing he would do is sit at the kitchen table and just stare at me while I made supper. At first I was baffled as to why. Then I asked him. Oh dear!
> 
> It seems his first wife only knew how to heat up frozen foods for a meal. I was cooking from scratch and he thought that was amazing. I still have a picture of him with his chin in his two hands just staring at me.


Aww


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> I loveLOVElove a man with dishpan hands! Himself surprised me and did dishes.  On the other hand, he used up his one dishwashing gift to me so early in the year...


 
Good lookin' guy you've got there, CG!  I've always been kinda partial to the big burly type.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Cheryl*. 6' 2" didn't seem so tall when we first married, but I was 5' 6 3/4" then. Now that I've had that middle-age shrink happen and I'm an inch and a half shorter, he looks like Man Mountain to me!  And since he's taken off some weight since switching from oral meds to insulin, he's also dropped about 50 pounds of "burly". Not yet down to Wedding Day Weight yet, but neither am I.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> I loveLOVElove a man with dishpan hands! Himself surprised me and did dishes.  On the other hand, he used up his one dishwashing gift to me so early in the year...




I think we have our new DC pinup picture!


----------



## creative

(opens envelope)....and the award for .... the most shallow person of the day goes to....


----------



## Dawgluver

creative said:


> (opens envelope)....and the award for .... the most shallow person of the day goes to....




  To 84 year old Rupert Murdoch.  She won't have to worry about her retirement...

I suspect there's more to just looking good next to him.


----------



## creative

Dawgluver said:


> To 84 year old Rupert Murdoch.  She won't have to worry about her retirement...
> 
> I suspect there's more to just looking good next to him.


Yes...I think it can be summed up in an interviewer's question, 

"So tell me, what first attracted you to the millionaire, Rupert Murdoch?"


----------



## Andy M.

Let's not forget her prior experience with Nick Jagger...


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Let's not forget her prior experience with Nick Jagger...




Or with his brother, Mick Jagger.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Or with his brother, Mick Jagger.


<snort> <giggle>


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Nick is an unsung brother...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

(Imaginary quote) Murdoch: "I prefer younger women. It makes me look richer next to them." But not for long, Rupert. Not for long...



creative said:


>




This is similar to the reason I like to hang around with more overweight friends.


----------



## LPBeier

My latest smile comes from you goofy nuts! I get on here not as often as I would like; however, I come and see crazy conversations like this and I feel like I am home again! I just saw the Jerry Hall thing on Entertainment tonight and then come on here - I love you guys!


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> Or with his brother, Mick Jagger.




Please forgive my fat thumbs.


----------



## Dawgluver

Andy M. said:


> Please forgive my fat thumbs.




No way.  It gave me many minutes of uncontrolled laughter and annoyed the dickens out of DH.  Priceless.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Andy M. said:


> Please forgive my fat thumbs.



Thumbs are forgiven, but thanks for the laugh!!!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> My latest smile comes from you goofy nuts! I get on here not as often as I would like; however, I come and see crazy conversations like this and I feel like I am home again! I just saw the Jerry Hall thing on Entertainment tonight and then come on here - I love you guys!



And we love you also LPB. As I tell new members, "this is a fun place to be.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> And we love you also LPB. As I tell new members, "this is a fun place to be.



Thanks, Addie! It is a very fun place. I just wish I could be here more. But it is always entertaining and educating (recipes, techniques) when I do!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Last thing to make me smile was my order from Amazon came. I ordered Leon Redbone's CD OnThe Track and a cookbook called Waffle Iron Genius. The book has all sorts of recipes that you can make with your waffle iron. Amazing.


----------



## Addie

Last thing that made me smile was yesterday. I spent some real quality time with my daughter and we had a lot of really good laughs. Plus I was able to stock up on dry goods for my home. Won't have to buy any for a couple of months. Saving money always makes me smile.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Smart beagle!


----------



## LPBeier

Aunt Bea, that really made me smile!

Another dog made me smile yesterday. Violet does not like to go into the bathroom. I think it is because she is afraid of having a bath. But one of her water dishes is in our bathroom (the other is at the other end of the house in the dining room) and she will stick her head in long enough to have a drink. I was in tidying up when Violet stuck her head in on the other wall near the sink. She ducked back out again but I knew she was still right behind me.

I looked and she has this little tiny cow toy in her mouth. It is actually one of Monkey's cat toys! all that you see is little bits sticking out of each side of Vi's mouth and she is just waiting for me to chase her or ask her what she has. She gets this really silly look on her face that always makes me smile!


----------



## creative

Turning a negative into a positive.....too much fun is illegal!

https://youtu.be/qRv7G7WpOoU


----------



## Dawgluver

I loved this!  From Uncle George:

http://www.knowable.com/a/28-things...2&tse_id=INF_3811ac29947c49b399832c9883b746b3


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I loved this!  From Uncle George:
> 
> 28 Things You Never Knew About Canada That May Surprise You.


Who is Uncle George?

I enjoyed that. They should have included the fact that Churchill has a jail for misbehaving polar bears.


----------



## Dawgluver

Uncle George is George Takei!  Sulu from Star Trek.  He calls himself Uncle George.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Uncle George is George Takei!  Sulu from Star Trek.  He calls himself Uncle George.


Ah, okay. Yeah, I know who George Takei is.


----------



## Kayelle

creative said:


> Turning a negative into a positive.....too much fun is illegal!
> 
> https://youtu.be/qRv7G7WpOoU



Oh I just loved that Creative! The music, the spirit and everything about it!!

If that doesn't bring smiles nothing will!  Thanks!


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow....I loved that, creative!  And over 11M views in less than 2 weeks, too!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> I loved this! From Uncle George:
> 
> 28 Things You Never Knew About Canada That May Surprise You.


 
That was great - I'm a big fan of Uncle George! He has THE best sense of humor considering what he and his family went through when he was a child.


----------



## creative

Peter Serafinowicz has dubbed a Donald Trump speech with a cockney accent and it’s hilarious | The Poke


----------



## creative

I am feeling currently excited about a new type of restaurant I have just heard about, here in UK.  It only uses food (from other establishments) that would have gone to waste, i.e. still good.

At  a time of mountains of food waste and landfill sites stretched to  capacity, I am hoping the idea really takes off and snowballs.

https://www.thecaterer.com/articles...restaurant-and-juice-bar-set-for-notting-hill


----------



## creative

https://youtu.be/q4AQDDKglEE


----------



## Cooking Goddess

While listening to a Cleveland radio station earlier, they mentioned that the Indians' equipment trucks left for spring training in Goodyear, AZ.  AND it's only 12 days until pitchers and catchers report for training.  Can't wait for baseball season to start.


----------



## Andy M.

Truck day for the Red Sox is the 10th. Now that the football season is over, it's baseball full time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Getting the new curtains hung up in the bedroom.  Now for the dining room.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> While listening to a Cleveland radio station earlier, they mentioned that the Indians' equipment trucks left for spring training in Goodyear, AZ.  AND it's only 12 days until pitchers and catchers report for training.  Can't wait for baseball season to start.



CG, you would be the perfect wife for any guy. Your love of sports knows no bounds. Me? I love living alone. I never have to watch sports for the rest of my life.


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> CG, you would be the perfect wife for any guy. Your love of sports knows no bounds. *Me? I love living alone. I never have to watch sports for the rest of my life. *


 
I thought your son lives with you...?


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> I thought your son lives with you...?



He does. But when it comes to sports, he goes to my daughter's home to watch it with my SIL. The rule is, "My home, my TV, my rules!" And the rule is, I do not do sports.


----------



## Addie

*Last Thing That Made Me Smile*

Yesterday my phone got lost. Spike just came be with a new one for me. I wanted the same one. But it has been discontinued. So he got me a 4G instead of a 3G and it is a Smart Phone. My lost one had a Qwerty board that slid out. I could see the keys and feel them very easily. Just like typing. Now I have to learn a whole new system. But the two boys tell me I will love it. I hope so. At least now I can let someone in if they come for a visit. The good part is I get to keep my same number.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie said:


> CG, you would be the perfect wife for *any guy*...


Eh, not ANY guy. Particularly, not MY guy.  If it isn't The Ohio State University football team on TV, he couldn't care less. Baseball is my passion, because my Mom taught me everything she knew. We'd listen to games every night while doing dishes together, or sitting on the screened back porch. Listening on the radio (or online, like I do here) is like spending three hours with my Mom. I like basketball because it's the one sport I can share with our daughter, and watch football games on TV for the scenery - those players in their pants .


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Eh, not ANY guy. Particularly, not MY guy.  If it isn't The Ohio State University football team on TV, he couldn't care less. Baseball is my passion, because my Mom taught me everything she knew. We'd listen to games every night while doing dishes together, or sitting on the screened back porch. Listening on the radio (or online, like I do here) is like spending three hours with my Mom. I like basketball because it's the one sport I can share with our daughter, and watch football games on TV for the scenery - those players in their pants .



 You mother certainly gave you some very great memories to carry through the years. My father was into Saturday Night Boxing. My first husband was a true blue golfer. Coming from and growing up around the border of Scotland, what else could I even expect. Over the years, I can't tell you how many times he told me about how difficult he found playing at St. Andrew's course in Scotland. He caddied there as a kid also. As you may know that is the Holy Grail for all golfers. 

My second husband was a true blue hillbilly from the hills of WV. He thought not getting caught by the Revenuers was a sport as he would run the moonshine for delivery. He tried NASCAR racing, but not much money in that as moonshining.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> You mother certainly gave you some very great memories to carry through the years. My father was into Saturday Night Boxing. My first husband was a true blue golfer. Coming from and growing up around the border of Scotland, what else could I even expect. Over the years, I can't tell you how many times he told me about how difficult he found playing at St. Andrew's course in Scotland. He caddied there as a kid also. As you may know that is the Holy Grail for all golfers.
> 
> My second husband was a true blue hillbilly from the hills of WV. He thought not getting caught by the Revenuers was a sport as he would run the moonshine for delivery. He tried NASCAR racing, but not much money in that as moonshining.



Which was the fisherman and which was the chef?


----------



## GotGarlic

I just watched this again after posting it in the Super Bowl dinner thread. Super fun video, I think! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1F0lBnsnkE


----------



## Cheryl J

I LOVE that video, GG!


----------



## Kayelle

After seeing it on the dinner thread, I was going to repost it here if you didn't GG.

That's gotta put a smile on anyone's face..........LOVE it!!


----------



## taxlady

I also love that video. Someone who loves dance did such a great job on that. It is synced so well, even the lips sync with words sometimes.


----------



## creative

I recall, when very young, seeing Gene Kelly tapdancing to Singin' In The Rain (on TV).  The exhilaration was infectious and I took up tapdancing (much later on, as an adult)...well, for a while!  (Hard work!)


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> Which was the fisherman and which was the chef?



First husband was the chef, second the fisherman. First one was from the Lakes District in Northern England. I managed to outlive both of them.


----------



## creative

What made me smile today was something quite odd and not usually found to be amusing.

I  was about to enter a food store when I saw an elderly lady  leave.  The alert buzzer system went off as she passed it. She was holding a packet of smoked salmon....not even hiding it in a bag! 






She walked away in a kind of dithery manner... I wasn't sure whether she might have been afflicted with something.  

I suppose it was her age and not hiding the produce that made me gasp and chuckle!


----------



## taxlady

She probably picked it up to look at it and forgot to put it back down.


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> She probably picked it up to look at it and forgot to put it back down.


Well good luck to her!


----------



## creative

taxlady said:


> She probably picked it up to look at it and forgot to put it back down.


Well I hope she enjoys it!


----------



## JoAnn L.

My great-granddaughter (who is 4) calls my daughter-in-law grandma and she calls me grandmother. I love it.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> My great-granddaughter (who is 4) calls my daughter-in-law grandma and she calls me grandmother. I love it.



My oldest granddaughter got very confused when she was trying to learn what to call me. She ended up with Gana. Gran from some of the kids and Nana from some of the others. I swear all 17 kids have their own name for me. 

Now if I can just remember what my real name is.

Grandmother is an impressive title to bestow on someone, by such a little tyke.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This picture on FB made me smile, teach your children well...


----------



## creative

https://youtu.be/pWdd6_ZxX8c

So cool....


----------



## Dawgluver

My baby brother and family called this morning on Facetime (video on the phone).  I was in the four seasons room.  My three year old nephew noticed the woods through the window behind me, along with one of the tropical hibiscus plants directly behind my chair.  

His question was, "Auntie Dawg, are you sitting in a tree?"


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> My baby brother and family called this morning on Facetime (video on the phone). I was in the four seasons room. My three year old nephew noticed the woods through the window behind me, along with one of the tropical hibiscus plants directly behind my chair.
> 
> His question was, "Auntie Dawg, are you sitting in a tree?"


 
 That's a good one, Dawg - I just love kid-isms!  My 5 year old grandson Tyler was helping me put things away in the linen closet the other day and saw my rarely used ironing board - he asked me if that was my surfboard. 
Obviously no one in the family irons.  LOL


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> That's a good one, Dawg - I just love kid-isms!  My 5 year old grandson Tyler was helping me put things away in the linen closet the other day and saw my rarely used ironing board - he asked me if that was my surfboard.
> Obviously no one in the family irons.  LOL




  I think an ironing board could be used to surf, Cheryl!  We do want pictures!


----------



## Cheryl J

OK, here I am!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> OK, here I am!




I call bull, Cheryl!  That doesn't look anything like you!


----------



## Cheryl J

I'm incognito with the sunglasses.  Looks like I need to diet - getting a little 'round' there.


----------



## creative




----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nothing makes me happier (at that moment in time) when I get my shipment of coffee. I e-mail my order one day, get a reply the next telling me it's on it's way, and I usually get it that 3rd day. I love that it's such a small coffee supplier that they roast the green beans and bag them right before they send them on their way. Caffeine Heaven! (Love some of the names, too. Rattlesnake Gutter Brew, anyone?)


----------



## JoAnn L.

I am smiling because I went to our local Fareway grocery store bakery and bought some Raspberry Kolaches. They are so delicious.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This guy hopped onto my FB page this morning! 

14 Easter Bunny-Shaped Recipes | Taste of Home


----------



## JoAnn L.

Aunt Bea said:


> This guy hopped onto my FB page this morning!
> 
> 14 Easter Bunny-Shaped Recipes | Taste of Home



Aunt Bea, that is so cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LPBeier

My BIL and his 3 sons have had a rough time of it over the last few years. His wife walked out on him and has made for a sticky divorce. This week is his birthday and that of his middle boy so all the family that could make it took them to dinner last night to a Greek restaurant.

The oldest boy is in grade 11 and I asked why he looked so tired. He said he pulled an all-nighter Thursday to get a school project done. I asked him what it was, figuring it was science related. To my surprise, he said he had to write two poems and decided to do an epic poem instead of a simple one. This was music to my ears as I was an English major and wrote a one-act play in Grade 5! When I asked if he could email it to me, he lit up like a Christmas tree. We feel they aren't getting a lot of encouragement from their parents at the moment. So he thought for a second and asked if he could send more of his work too. I told him to send anything he wants.

I love encouraging young people and always have a smile for someone who loves the written word as much as I do!


----------



## creative

https://youtu.be/yQEQmRUyUzI


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> ...he thought for a second and asked if he could send more of his work too. I told him to send anything he wants.
> 
> I love encouraging young people and always have a smile for someone who loves the written word as much as I do!


"Aunt Lydia", you rock. Sounds like that nephew of yours needs a guardian angel. I'm sure your BIL will appreciate you helping his boy when he can finally come up for air.


----------



## Cheryl J

*AB*, I love the bunny pancake and will have to remember that for Tyler. 

*creative, *funny video - I get lost in youtube when it comes to cats. LOL

*LP...*your post made me smile.  Sounds like you're just what that young man needs right now!


----------



## LPBeier

Thank you, Cheryl and CG, for your kind words. They are great boys and I hate to see them caught in the middle as they are.


----------



## creative




----------



## Souschef

creative said:


>


AMEN


----------



## Dawgluver

My 8yo niece is saving up money to buy a sugar glider (a little high-maintenance type of flying squirrel.). I suggested to my SIL that a bat or snake would be easier to care for.  Nope, niece wants a sugar glider.  SIL needs to cut back on her daughter's allowance, she's getting close to affording one.  Cracked me up!


----------



## Aunt Bea

Dawgluver said:


> My 8yo niece is saving up money to buy a sugar glider (a little high-maintenance type of flying squirrel.). I suggested to my SIL that a bat or snake would be easier to care for.  Nope, niece wants a sugar glider.  SIL needs to cut back on her daughter's allowance, she's getting close to affording one.  Cracked me up!



Before she spends her money I would encourage her to check with local animal shelters and rescue groups to see if they have any that need a good home.

It might save her some bucks and help her to learn about how serious a decision it is to take on one of these critters.

Good luck!


----------



## Dawgluver

Aunt Bea said:


> Before she spends her money I would encourage her to check with local animal shelters and rescue groups to see if they have any that need a good home.
> 
> It might save her some bucks and help her to learn about how serious a decision it is to take on one of these critters.
> 
> Good luck!




That is a great idea, AB!  Thanks!


----------



## Addie

Or you might inform her that squirrels are in the family of rats and other vermin. On second thought, she might want a rat then.


----------



## Dawgluver

Upon further inspection, niece has $15.  Nowhere near the $250+ she'd need for a sugar glider, not including the cage, wheel, food, etc.  SIL figures it will take a couple more years for niece to raise the required funds.  By that time, SIL figures niece will hopefully have moved onto other interests.


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> Thank you, Cheryl and CG, for your kind words. They are great boys and I hate to see them caught in the middle as they are.



LB, you might suggest that he also write that second poem. Even if it is just a real short one. I have heard of many kids given a failing mark because they did not fulfill the requirements of the assignment even though what they did turn in was above and beyond what was required. It seems that the teacher had fecal myopic vision. My way or fail!

My oldest daughter had a teacher like that in high school. One year that teacher was voted the "most hated teacher" in the school. If you read past the pages of the assignment, she would go spastic. My daughter and all her friends learned to not let her know if they did read past the assignment. 

You can be real proud of that boy. He will always think outside the bounds that society sets for him. And he will excel way past them. Congratulations to your nephew. He is going places.


----------



## GotGarlic

This cat is chill.

https://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/2701283729918800/


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dang, why wasn't Midnight that relaxed when we drove from OH to MA?  Even on a tranquilizer, she howled for the first hour and whimpered most of the rest of the way.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Dang, why wasn't Midnight that relaxed when we drove from OH to MA?  Even on a tranquilizer, she howled for the first hour and whimpered most of the rest of the way.



Our Bilbo Baggins slept in the laundry basket in the back seat when we drove from MI to VA. She was pretty chill


----------



## taxlady

That is one relaxed kitty.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

GotGarlic said:


> This cat is chill.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/LADbible/videos/2701283729918800/



Oh good grief! I was a little distracted when I first looked at it and thought the cat was lying across the back of  the car, not the dashboard!! LOL!!

I thought, "Oh my God, they're going backwards!!



Cooking Goddess said:


> Dang, why wasn't Midnight that relaxed when we drove from OH to MA?  Even on a tranquilizer, she howled for the first hour and whimpered most of the rest of the way.



We moved five of ours just across the county and couldn't hear for three days.



GotGarlic said:


> Our Bilbo Baggins slept in the laundry basket in the back seat when we drove from MI to VA. She was pretty chill



One of our neighbors is a truck driver and he has the biggest, hairiest Maine Coon you ever saw, and his name is Max. He rides in the passenger seat in a dog bed.



taxlady said:


> That is one relaxed kitty.



Look at the size of those ears! That's not a cat, that's a radar detector/GPS in disguise. LOL!

Well, now I've forgotten what I was going to post about here.


----------



## taxlady

My friend, Greg, the "Pepper Master" was on the local news. I'm really pleased that CTV decided to do a story on him and his hot sauces.

CTV Ottawa: Brooks Pepperfire Foods | CTV Ottawa News


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My kitchen sink isn't leaking anymore!  It took two calls to Kohler, and three shipments from them, to finally find all of the parts that needed replacing. I no longer have to have the spray head in the "dead swan" position (the faucet spout IS the sprayer, too) and I can take the drip-catching pan from under the sink. It took so long to get it fixed that even Himself was getting annoyed by it!  Needless to say, he fixed it right after the last part showed up today.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*Funny Story*

I'm sitting at my little desk and DH is looking out the window, 
eyes as big as saucers, 
he grabs my arm and drags me over to the glass sliding door in the back ... 
"Look! Look! A Bobcat! He's coming right up to our door!"
The animal was panting, very obviously hot, and he plops himself down 
on the I'm sure, nice, cool concrete slab in front of our door to rest.
So I look, and I look and I look a little closer,
UMMMM 
He whispers to me, "it's a young one!"
well, it doesn't have a bobbed tail, 
it doesn't have the long tufts on his ears, 
... he's got a long tail, he looks to be about 10 pounds or so, 
and he has gray strips ...  
"Dear, that's a CAT! It's called a gray tabby!"


----------



## taxlady

^^ Hahaha


----------



## Addie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm sitting at my little desk and DH is looking out the window,
> eyes as big as saucers,
> he grabs my arm and drags me over to the glass sliding door in the back ...
> "Look! Look! A Bobcat! He's coming right up to our door!"
> The animal was panting, very obviously hot, and he plops himself down
> on the I'm sure, nice, cool concrete slab in front of our door to rest.
> So I look, and I look and I look a little closer,
> UMMMM
> He whispers to me, "it's a young one!"
> well, it doesn't have a bobbed tail,
> it doesn't have the long tufts on his ears,
> ... he's got a long tail, he looks to be about 10 pounds or so,
> and he has gray strips ...
> "Dear, that's a CAT! It's called a gray tabby!"




 Don't ever take him to live on a ranch or farm. I do hope he knows the difference between a horse and a cow.


----------



## taxlady

Addie said:


> Don't ever take him to live on a ranch or farm. I do hope he knows the difference between a horse and a cow.


A friend asked a young child, about five, if she knew could tell the difference between horses and cows. She said, "Sure, cows have corners."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*K-Girl*, maybe you should get your DH a pet "bobcat" after you move and are settled.


----------



## creative

The mention here of a grey tabby cat reminded me of a friend whose cat was a tabby cross....  I once heard her describe it as a crabby toss!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *K-Girl*, maybe you should get your DH a pet "bobcat" after you move and are settled.



and name it Bob The Cat...


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> and name it Bob The Cat...



or Mister Goldthwait!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Just make sure it's a gray tabby, *K-Girl*!


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> A friend asked a young child, about five, if she knew could tell the difference between horses and cows. She said, "Sure, cows have corners."


 
 Love that!


----------



## taxlady

Cheryl J said:


> Love that!


Me too, and it's accurate.

My friend told that story while we were discussing hunters (city boys) who couldn't tell cows and goats from deer.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> A friend asked a young child, about five, if she knew could tell the difference between horses and cows. She said, "Sure, cows have corners."


Huh, I always figured everything I saw in the field was a cow since everyone knows that horses have saddles. 

Keep in mind I never saw a "belted" cow when I lived in OH...


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Huh, I always figured everything I saw in the field was a cow since everyone knows that horses have saddles.
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind I never saw a "belted" cow when I lived in OH...




Remember Mongo from Blazing Saddles?  He rode a bovine...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I don't remember too much from the movie because I saw it only once, back when it came out. Of course I remember the bean scene, but just a few other scenes. Time to watch it again - I checked and it IS in our library system. Maybe after the NBA playoffs are over, at least for my team.

Speaking of playoffs, today would make most any Cleveland sports fan smile. My Cleveland Indians swept the Tigers up in Detroit. Haven't done that since 2008. Tonight, the Cavs  beat the Detroit Pistons, sweeping that 4-game series. Now just to sit and wait until their opposition is done with their playoff games.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

The last thing that made me smile is coming here just a minute ago.

Thanks for being with me through my recovery, sweet folks. 

I'm on my way!


----------



## Addie

CrazyCatLady said:


> The last thing that made me smile is coming here just a minute ago.
> 
> Thanks for being with me through my recovery, sweet folks.
> 
> I'm on my way!



Was there ever any doubt?


----------



## taxlady

There has been controversy about which flags may be waved by members of the audience at the upcoming Eurovision Song Contest. They were not going to allow the Welsh, Sámi, or Basque flags, among others. The Welsh and the Sámi were particularly upset, since there is a Welsh contestant and a Sámi contestant.

Well, after many letters, phone calls, threats of demonstrations, and *intervention by the United Nations*, Eurovision has decided to allow those flags. Woohoo! Sure made me smile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The Sámi flag:






Here's the announcement by ECS on FaceBook. But, still no apology.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Heard from both of my kids yesterday, so that was nice. While talking to Loverly, however, she said "did you get my card?" Well, we have a numerically challenged mail carrier, so I told her it hadn't showed up yet. She said it would probably show up "tomorrow".

Sitting in the kitchen today, watching "The Chew", when the door bell rings, followed by a "knock-knock" at the door. When I got to the door, a lady was in the process of putting something down on the porch floor. When I opened the door, the young woman on the other side straightened up and said "I bet these are for you". Awwww..... I have a very sweet daughter!  Yeah, the boy is OK, too, but not mushy-sweet like his sis.


----------



## Aunt Bea

This summer snack idea for a watermelon pizza from the folks at Wegman's, I wish I had an imagination! 







Smart SnackingÂ*- Wegmans


----------



## creative

Great healthy idea there using watermelon!

For some reason it made me think of this...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I'm sitting at my little desk and DH is looking out the window,
> eyes as big as saucers,
> he grabs my arm and drags me over to the glass sliding door in the back ...
> "Look! Look! A Bobcat! He's coming right up to our door!"
> The animal was panting, very obviously hot, and he plops himself down
> on the I'm sure, nice, cool concrete slab in front of our door to rest.
> So I look, and I look and I look a little closer,
> UMMMM
> He whispers to me, "it's a young one!"
> well, it doesn't have a bobbed tail,
> it doesn't have the long tufts on his ears,
> ... he's got a long tail, he looks to be about 10 pounds or so,
> and he has gray strips ...
> "Dear, that's a CAT! It's called a gray tabby!"



BUT WAIT!

Last night, after a long day, I'm lounging in bed (that's the last piece of furniture we have left in the house now ) and my husband starts to yell from the familyroom... "QUICK! come here that Bobcat is back in our yard again!"
UMMMM

Dear, that's that same Tabby, it's house cat!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cavs Win!  Wait, the Cavs WIN?  The Cavs WIN! 

First, the Lake Erie Monsters won the AHL's Calder Cup. "Minor League", but a championship-drought will make you grasp at even the small victories.

Then, The Cleveland Cavaliers WIN the NBA Championship! Really? THIS happened to Cleveland?   

Oh, it would be wonderful if the Cleveland Indians can follow their lead. Baseball, after all, is my life-long, favorite sport.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cavs Win!  Wait, the Cavs WIN?  The Cavs WIN!
> 
> First, the Lake Erie Monsters won the AHL's Calder Cup. "Minor League", but a championship-drought will make you grasp at even the small victories.
> 
> Then, The Cleveland Cavaliers WIN the NBA Championship! Really? THIS happened to Cleveland?
> 
> Oh, it would be wonderful if the Cleveland Indians can follow their lead. Baseball, after all, is my life-long, favorite sport.



Yeah. I heard the news and right away thought of you. Have you stopped jumping up and down yet? Seventy-five years since they won a championship? The dry spell has been broken.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

75? Hardly. It's been a mere 52 years.  The Browns were the NFL champions in 1964. Just because it wasn't a "Super Bowl" doesn't mean it wasn't a championship. I was old enough to see it happen, but not into football until I got to high school. ~ And the Cleveland Indians won the World Series in 1948, the year Himself was born. I know for a fact that I am not married to THAT old of a man.  ~ If you're talking about since the Cavs won? Um, that franchise wasn't started until 1970. It would have been some trick to win a championship before you were a team. 

They say all things come in threes. I hope that is true come October.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Ahh...they said the epicenter for our earthquake was in MA...

Congratulations our your team.  Now I have to got to work and give condolences to a resident who was rooting for the other team.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> 75? Hardly. It's been a mere 52 years.  The Browns were the NFL champions in 1964. Just because it wasn't a "Super Bowl" doesn't mean it wasn't a championship. I was old enough to see it happen, but not into football until I got to high school. ~ And the Cleveland Indians won the World Series in 1948, the year Himself was born. I know for a fact that I am not married to THAT old of a man.  ~ If you're talking about since the Cavs won? Um, that franchise wasn't started until 1970. It would have been some trick to win a championship before you were a team.
> 
> They say all things come in threes. I hope that is true come October.



CG, All I heard was some figure about how long their dry spell had been. I was in the kitchen and wasn't paying too much attention. Sorry about the number. I am glad that your home town won. I am not that big into sports. I would have no idea when one of our teams win an important game if it weren't for Pirate or Spike. I vaguely hear what is being said on the sports news. 

Right now I just know that there is some fuss about the valve on a football. But was if this year or last. I don't remember and I don't even care.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Getting to our daughter's home. Ohio.  *sigh* The sign says "Welcome to Ohio". Shooting into the sun at 70 MPH makes for a tough photo op.


----------



## tinlizzie

So - Brer Rabbit is back in her beloved briar patch.  Have a good time, Buckeye.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *lizzie*, I am one happy bunny right now. But shouldn't I be Sistren Rabbit?  Beautiful weather, seeing our kids. What more could I ask for? Nuthin', honey.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

My 13 y/o Niece is staying at Grandma and Grampa's for a couple weeks.  She came over and helped me paint trim on the deck, we went to town for pizza and then watched TV all night.  The big grin came while she and Shrek were watching _Charmed (a show he has never watched)_ and she was trying to give him the run-down on what the show was about.  Shrek watched the whole show with her.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sounds like Uncle Shrek is a big softy.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sounds like Uncle Shrek is a big softy.



For this Niece, yes...her parents can't afford Kickboxing lessons for her, Uncle Shrek and I are going to help.


----------



## JoAnn L.

For my birthday in June my kids bought me a DNA kit from Ancestry. I just received my results. I am:

Europe West---59%

Italy/Greece---15%

Scandinavia----14%

Ireland----------9%

I have a grandson who was living in France, went up to Copenhagen and got married and now has his own business in Netherlands. All where my family was from. How cool.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> For my birthday in June my kids bought me a DNA kit from Ancestry. I just received my results. I am:
> 
> Europe West---59%
> 
> Italy/Greece---15%
> 
> Scandinavia----14%
> 
> Ireland----------9%
> 
> I have a grandson who was living in France, went up to Copenhagen and got married and now has his own business in Netherlands. All where my family was from. How cool.



I have been toying with the idea of sending for that kit. I know I am 1/4 Native American. But I have the feeling I am more. I know there is not as much English in me as I had thought as first. So what is that missing part? Just don't know the cost for the kit.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Addie said:


> I have been toying with the idea of sending for that kit. I know I am 1/4 Native American. But I have the feeling I am more. I know there is not as much English in me as I had thought as first. So what is that missing part? Just don't know the cost for the kit.



Addie: I wonder if you go on their web site, if it will tell the cost. I really enjoyed this gift from my kids. It was such a surprise. Jo


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson Josh's new "Harry Potter And The Cursed Child" Parts One And Two book came in the mail yesterday. I had pre ordered it from Amazon. I can't wait for his next visit so I can give it to him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> Grandson Josh's new "Harry Potter And The Cursed Child" Parts One And Two book came in the mail yesterday. I had pre ordered it from Amazon. I can't wait for his next visit so I can give it to him.


 
It is in play form, not novel.  May be fun to read it together saying the parts out loud.  I'm enjoying the story.


----------



## JoAnn L.

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is in play form, not novel.  May be fun to read it together saying the parts out loud.  I'm enjoying the story.



Sounds like a good idea. Thanks


----------



## Addie

One of the best presents you can give a child. Something to read.


----------



## JoAnn L.

It sure made me happy this morning to give our great-grandson a ride out to the Humane Society, were he volunteers. He is only 8 years old but he loves to help them with the puppies and kittens.


----------



## Addie

I just got my Alert to what is on sale at my supermarket. Jumbo Lobsters for only $4.99 a pound. By the time I go shopping, the cost will be even less. See Me? I am doing my happy dance. All I had to do was be patient and wait for the glut to hit the market place. It always does at this time of year.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> It sure made me happy this morning to give our great-grandson a ride out to the Humane Society, were he volunteers. He is only 8 years old but he loves to help them with the puppies and kittens.



With their small hands, they just love to pat and play with the little ones.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Addie: I wonder if you go on their web site, if it will tell the cost. I really enjoyed this gift from my kids. It was such a surprise. Jo



I just took a look at the site. $99 for the kit. Sorry, I can pick up the phone and call the tribal offices in Maine and get that information FREE. Or check the Census rolls for the tribe between the dates I am interested in.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*So! Much! Cuteness!*

I rarely watch these animal videos. So far, I've watched this one three times!  Maybe it's because I had to stop dead for a little skunk more than once when I used to walk the block in our last neighborhood.

*Skunk family meets cyclist. Don't move! - Unexpected Entertainment*


----------



## CakePoet

My daughter  dancing around the living room, singing Twinkle twinkle little star, who F do you  think you are! It does makes me smile.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I rarely watch these animal videos. So far, I've watched this one three times!  Maybe it's because I had to stop dead for a little skunk more than once when I used to walk the block in our last neighborhood.
> 
> *Skunk family meets cyclist. Don't move! - Unexpected Entertainment*



galumph, galumph, galumph, galumph, galumph

Squeeee!


----------



## dragnlaw

Fantastic - thank you - certainly made me smile this morning! 

but uh uh...  don't think the skunks will be afraid of the human smell next time they meet one LOL


----------



## CakePoet

This doesnt make me smile, it makes me laugh and brightens up a dull day.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4FVKG3QEgghwbnPDtfC1-Q


----------



## Dawgluver

One of my former students found me on FB, and told me that he and his brother would never had made it through HS without me.  They were poor as churchmice, abject poverty, living in an 8x12 concrete building with a caring but poor dad, and now the boys are doing quite well, with good jobs!  I am very proud of them both!  They're both in their 30‘s now, and were definitely a handful when they were in HS.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> One of my former students found me on FB, and told me that he and his brother would never had made it through HS without me.  They were poor as churchmice, abject poverty, living in an 8x12 concrete building with a caring but poor dad, and now the boys are doing quite well, with good jobs!  I am very proud of them both!



So cool, Dawg! DH keeps up with some of his former students. It's fun to see what they end up doing


----------



## dragnlaw

Dawgluver said:


> now the boys are doing quite well, with good jobs!  I am very proud of them both!  They're both in their 30‘s now, and were definitely a handful when they were in HS.



Well obviously the "caring Dad" _and_ their teacher did a good job!  BIG CONGRATS to BOTH you and him!


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> So cool, Dawg! DH keeps up with some of his former students. It's fun to see what they end up doing




They were a handful!  I had to confiscate their lighters and cigarettes every morning to keep them from getting kicked out of school, and they both enjoyed a good fist fight on occasion.  They are now both responsible fathers, and have very good jobs!


----------



## Dawgluver

dragnlaw said:


> Well obviously the "caring Dad" _and_ their teacher did a good job!  BIG CONGRATS to BOTH you and him!




Thanks!  I was the school psychologist, but I did have to do a lot of tweaking with the teachers.

I'm very pleased with a lot of the kids who were high maintenance.  They've gotten good jobs.  It was worth it!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Dawg*, your experience with those former students of yours reminds me of a favorite poster our daughter's guidance counselor (a wonderful one, too) had hanging in his office. I read "Those that can provide guidance do. Those that cannot, teach". He was a great guy, so the teachers at the school cut him a LOT of slack on that one.

Guidance counselor or school psychologist, both of those are tough jobs in the upper grades.


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Dawg*, your experience with those former students of yours reminds me of a favorite poster our daughter's guidance counselor (a wonderful one, too) had hanging in his office. I read "Those that can provide guidance do. Those that cannot, teach". He was a great guy, so the teachers at the school cut him a LOT of slack on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> Guidance counselor or school psychologist, both of those are tough jobs in the upper grades.




Teenagers are a blast!  You need a lot of toys, a listening ear, and a willingness to stick up for them.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> Teenagers are a blast!  You need a lot of toys, a listening ear, and a willingness to stick up for them.


Is that what a guidance counsellor is supposed to do? At my hs we took aptitude tests and then went to see the g.c. to help choose a career. The man made some really annoying girlie suggestion. I asked if scoring at the 99th percentile for mechanical aptitude meant that I should look in that direction. No. It was 99th percentile for *girls*, so that didn't count. I mentioned that my score put me at 96th percentile for boys. Would he suggest that for a boy who scored at the 96th percentile? Why, yes, he would. So, what about me? No. You're a girl. Guess who was really ticked off and refused to ever see the g.c. again?


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> Is that what a guidance counsellor is supposed to do? At my hs we took aptitude tests and then went to see the g.c. to help choose a career.



Dawg was a school psychologist. These people help kids who have problems, whether social, emotional, etc. Guidance counselors are supposed to guide students into appropriate careers, but of course, not all of them are good at it. It sounds like you got a dud.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> Dawg was a school psychologist. These people help kids who have problems, whether social, emotional, etc. Guidance counselors are supposed to guide students into appropriate careers, but of course, not all of them are good at it. It sounds like you got a dud.


I'm pretty sure we didn't have a school psychologist. "Problem kids" got sent to him for a "talking to". We were also told to go to him for personal or family problems, yeah, right.


----------



## dragnlaw

Well taxlady, you certainly got *the last laugh* on him.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> One of my former students found me on FB, and told me that he and his brother would never had made it through HS without me.  They were poor as churchmice, abject poverty, living in an 8x12 concrete building with a caring but poor dad, and now the boys are doing quite well, with good jobs!  I am very proud of them both!  They're both in their 30‘s now, and were definitely a handful when they were in HS.



A lot of time teachers never hear of what became of their students. But then there is that one or two that can pinpoint out the teacher that made a difference in their life. My daughter had one. And when she was in high school, she just happened to be in the area of the school where she had that teacher. On a whim, she went in and the office told her that the teacher was still there. She went to the classroom and the teacher didn't recognize her. She came up to my daughter to find out who she was and what she wanted. When my daughter told her about the difference she made, the teacher had to go out in the hall. She didn't want the class to see her crying. 

Yeah, sometimes a teacher can make a difference. And for them, I am so thankful. Thank you to all the teachers.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I'm pretty sure we didn't have a school psychologist. "Problem kids" got sent to him for a "talking to". We were also told to go to him for personal or family problems, yeah, right.




There weren't any school psychs before 1975.  That's when the laws for special education changed.

We had the nicest guidance counselor when I was in HS.  He was basically worthless, but a really nice guy.  The GCs I've had the pleasure of working with over the years have pretty much been consumate professionals, and really care about kids.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> There weren't any school psychs before 1975.  That's when the laws for special education changed.
> 
> We had the nicest guidance counselor when I was in HS.  He was basically worthless, but a really nice guy.  The GCs I've had the pleasure of working with over the years have pretty much been consumate professionals, and really care about kids.



Interesting, I didn't know that. I saw a school psychologist weekly for a couple years in middle school. I started getting severe headaches in seventh grade (age 12) and didn't find an effective treatment till I was 16. I had to leave class frequently because of the headaches. It was a really tough time.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> There weren't any school psychs before 1975.  That's when the laws for special education changed.
> 
> We had the nicest guidance counselor when I was in HS.  He was basically worthless, but a really nice guy.  The GCs I've had the pleasure of working with over the years have pretty much been consumate professionals, and really care about kids.


I graduated in 1967. By 1975 I had moved to a different country, twice. That GC might have been okay for boys. Hmm, that day I had to see him might be the day I became a feminist.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> I graduated in 1967. By 1975 I had moved to a different country, twice. That GC might have been okay for boys. Hmm, that day I had to see him might be the day I became a feminist.




I remember my mom coming home from parent-teacher conferences with steam blowing from her ears.  She'd asked my science teacher why I'd gotten a B, as I'd aced the tests.  His response: "Well, Mrs. Dawg, a B is very good for a girl."

I almost had to scrape her off the ceiling.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I remember my mom coming home from parent-teacher conferences with steam blowing from her ears.  She'd asked my science teacher why I'd gotten a B, as I'd aced the tests.  His response: "Well, Mrs. Dawg, a B is very good for a girl."
> 
> I almost had to scrape her off the ceiling.


 I don't know just how postal my mother would have gone. 

Thank goodness the only teacher I had who pulled that (insert fowl word) was my driver's ed teacher. "Women are terrible drivers." Since it wasn't considered an academic course, it didn't count on my GPA, so I didn't think it was worth the effort of a fight.


----------



## Dawgluver

My brother took his kids, my niece and nephew, to a Renaissance Fair.  4 yo nephew got his face painted in black like Batman, even though he had a Spiderman shirt on.  So he was Spiderbatman.  When they got home, his mom tried to clean him up, and only succeeded in making him look like Captain Jack Sparrow from Pirates of the Caribbean.  He's rockin' the Smoky Eye, a lá Johnny Depp.  Thank goodness there's no preschool tomorrow, his mom has another day to scrub some more!


----------



## Cheryl J

Uh oh...  Thank goodness most little 4 year olds don't care much about residue left from face painting.  Then there are some who say "MOM!  Don't wash it off!"


----------



## JoAnn L.

Our neighbor just made us a loaf of zucchini bread with walnuts in it. Love it!


----------



## Andy M.

Cheryl J said:


> Uh oh...  Thank goodness most little 4 year olds don't care much about residue left from face painting.  Then there are some who say "MOM!  Don't wash it off!"



When kids think it cool, it stays as long as possible.  Our 9 YO grandson got a wristband for ID purposes in Aruba.  A cheap plasticized paper band.  He wore it for months after he got home until it finally fell off.


----------



## CakePoet

Kids are cool.

My two daughters teamed up, by pure chance and told me both at the same time that they love me.  That warms the heart.


----------



## texasgirl

My new love


----------



## GotGarlic

texasgirl said:


> My new love



texasgirl? Is that really you? Hey, girl, welcome back! How are you and your family?


----------



## Addie

Dark chocolate chips. I had a sugar crash earlier this evening and they were the closest sweet food handy. There wasn't many left in the bag, so I finished them off. Sugar level is very happy now, and so am I.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Got my DH down to the Court House today to register to vote.


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> Got my DH down to the Court House today to register to vote.



Congratulations. I just don't hope the two of you are like my parents. Politics were never discussed in our home. Mom was a Dem., Dad a Rep.


----------



## expatgirl

Dawgluver said:


> My brother took his kids, my niece and nephew, to a Renaissance Fair.  4 yo nephew got his face painted in black like Batman, even though he had a Spiderman shirt on.  So he was Spiderbatman.  When they got home, his mom tried to clean him up, and only succeeded in making him look like Captain Jack Sparrow from Pirates of the Caribbean.  He's rockin' the Smoky Eye, a lá Johnny Depp.  Thank goodness there's no preschool tomorrow, his mom has another day to scrub some more!




`oh, my......that is too funny......`i can just see his face and his mom's tearsand `i love the `jack sparrow comparison..........everyone knows what that means


----------



## expatgirl

Addie said:


> Congratulations. I just don't hope the two of you are like my parents. Politics were never discussed in our home. Mom was a Dem., Dad a Rep.


 
`in our home politics are left outside the door during holidays  we have all gotten along ever since


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself finally found the parts to get our very good but older turntable working!  As I clean out the house, I've been threatening to get rid of all out old vinyl. Now, all we have to do is weed out what we don't want. 

Let's see, the DVD/CD player works. So does the amplifier. Now the turntable. He said now all he has to clean and hook up is the old VCR player. I guess we're living the real "back to the future".


----------



## CakePoet

Vinyls are collectors items these days, some  can be worth a fortune.

I came home yesterday to husband and kid sitting on the floor playing a racing game on a ZX spectrum.  Hubby had  got it working again.


----------



## expatgirl

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself finally found the parts to get our very good but older turntable working!  As I clean out the house, I've been threatening to get rid of all out old vinyl. Now, all we have to do is weed out what we don't want.
> 
> Let's see, the DVD/CD player works. So does the amplifier. Now the turntable. He said now all he has to clean and hook up is the old VCR player. I guess we're living the real "back to the future".


----------



## expatgirl

girlfriend, you are `now committed.............


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*sigh* I have a new love.  No, I haven't kicked Himself to the curb, silly! We have a second species of owl in our backyard. As you all might know, Himself and I are pretty much night owls ourselves, so I get to hear all of the night critters out back. Earlier this week, night one of the calls started. The little guy has been calling out every night ever since. I'm afraid that, like the barred owls, once he finds himself a mate things will quiet down.  Without delay, meet our new friend. Isn't he cute?

*Eastern Screech Owl*


----------



## expatgirl

he's /she's a darling owl or maybe owlet, CK...........you're so lucky to see and hear that kind of nature up so close.......and who knows he/she may be taking their time and waiting for the right one just like we wish all our daughters/sons would in real life.............mine did........my daughter dated Charlie 10 years before the wedding.........it was a nice simple wedding characteristic of their relationship.....true commitment........ok enough


----------



## GotGarlic

This? This is your friend?? OMG. Pretty, but that noise would just kill me right now. Trying to ignore this monster headache. But congratulations 

https://youtu.be/wT5mIncm5Ak


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hilarious! "My Cousin Vinny". Yet another movie I missed as it's made the rounds. Need to add it to my library list.

I haven't seen this bird, but he's only as big as a robin. I might be the same owl as in the movie, but he doesn't sound like that. The sound isn't loud, either, like a small horse hiding in the trees.  He/she is just a little guy, *GG*, and somewhere back in our woods. We never cleared the back yard all the way to the property line like many of our neighbors did, so there is at least 100 feet of wooded area, squared (the lot is 100x253). We've been host to many different birds, as well as a fox, lots of bunnies and chipmunks, and the plethora of...squirrels. 


While we're on the subject of owls, here is so much cuteness to start off the weekend:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYOSKYWg-5E


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hilarious! "My Cousin Vinny". Yet another movie I missed as it's made the rounds. Need to add it to my library list.
> 
> I haven't seen this bird, but he's only as big as a robin. I might be the same owl as in the movie, but he doesn't sound like that. The sound isn't loud, either, like a small horse hiding in the trees.  He/she is just a little guy, *GG*, and somewhere back in our woods. We never cleared the back yard all the way to the property line like many of our neighbors did, so there is at least 100 feet of wooded area, squared (the lot is 100x253). We've been host to many different birds, as well as a fox, lots of bunnies and chipmunks, and the plethora of...squirrels.
> 
> 
> While we're on the subject of owls, here is so much cuteness to start off the weekend:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYOSKYWg-5E



OMG, I'm dying of cuteness overload! So adorable. The three on the log... OMG. 

Now... YOU HAVEN'T SEEN "MY COUSIN VINNY"?!? What are you waiting for? It's a classic! Marisa Tomei won an OSCAR for her performance! She's so gorgeous and fabulous! 

We  that movie so much. There aren't many movies we'll both sit and watch no matter where in the movie it is when we come across it, but it's one of my all-time favorites. You must let me know what you think of it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nope, haven't seen it, *GG*. There are all kinds of classics I've not watched. I'm not much of a movie or TV watcher. However, it is on my list at the library. I'll request a copy once baseball season is over.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> *sigh* I have a new love.  No, I haven't kicked Himself to the curb, silly! We have a second species of owl in our backyard. As you all might know, Himself and I are pretty much night owls ourselves, so I get to hear all of the night critters out back. Earlier this week, night one of the calls started. The little guy has been calling out every night ever since. I'm afraid that, like the barred owls, once he finds himself a mate things will quiet down.  Without delay, meet our new friend. Isn't he cute?
> 
> *Eastern Screech Owl*



CG, one time our library had a demonstration of birds of prey. A beautiful Bald Eagle, A Golden Eagle, and some owls. They had the one of the owls fly around the room. we never heard even one flap of the wings. These were birds that had been injured in the wild and could no longer feed or defend themselves. The owl that did the flying for us, had only one leg. He was unable to hold down the prey with his one foot and still pick at his catch. As much as I love Bald Eagles, I was so fascinated by the owls. As a kid, when we lived on the farm, I had an owl and a whoop-a-will right outside my window. Every night I would fall asleep to their callings. This was the first time I had ever seen one up close.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Since Himself said he would listen to the debate and give me a summary later, I've been listening to the Cleveland Indians baseball game. As many of you know, I've been a fan of the Indians since I was 8. Not many post-season games over all those decades, but this year we'll be in the playoffs! 

Lessee, so far this year the Lake Erie (now Cleveland) Monsters won the AHL Caulder Cup. The Cleveland Cavaliers won the NBA championship. I'm hoping my Mom's adage holds up this year: all things come in threes. Sure would be nice to see my baseball team win the MLB World Series in my lifetime...


----------



## Addie

CG, I have been holding on to my dream of the Pats, Sox, Celts, Revolutions and Bruins would all win their championship trophies in the same year. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I ordered something from a Christmas website off of Amazon and when the order came today I looked at their logo on the paper work and it said "Christmas Central-So Good Even Santa Shops Here." For some reason that made me smile.


----------



## Addie

Getting released from the hospital AGAIN! Nothing serious. Overnight stay. Heart related. All is fine.


----------



## Justice O.

Five month old girl who couldn't stop giggling while she was watching our cat eat.


----------



## Dawgluver

My little neighbor girl, who I've known since she was a wee babe, is now a full grown adult.  She's visiting her dad.  I banged on the door to deliver some cauliflower cheese soup.  She was very appreciative!  Dad doesn't cook, and she had a major hangover.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> My little neighbor girl, who I've known since she was a wee babe, is now a full grown adult.  She's visiting her dad.  I banged on the door to deliver some cauliflower cheese soup.  She was very appreciative!  Dad doesn't cook, and she *had a major hangover*.



Oh yeah. That does sound like she is really grown up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Addie, Addie, Addie. I think your angel's halo is askew.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> ...she had a major hangover.


Been there, done that. But, boy, was that wedding of Himself's cousin sure worth it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A week or so ago, a friend had posted a photo on Facebook showing a broken brandy snifter. He was all sad about it. Well, it just so happened I had a pair of what looked like the same Irish crystal snifters in my wine rack. Unused. Collecting dust. See, Himself is the brandy "sniffer" in our house, and I bought him a lovely Waterford snifter for a Christmas gift one year. I was willing to part with my Irish glasses...for a swap. Told said friend I would trade him the glasses for something homemade (he and his husband pickle, can, make wine...all sorts of stuff). He left my surprise at the community theatre we each have worked at, and I dropped the glasses off tonight. Whoa, it was like Christmas! (Actually, the bag was a Christmas gift bag...) I got a bottle of homemade slightly sweet red wine, a quart of homemade tomato sauce (from their garden tomatoes, natch'), and a small hinged bottle of homemade vanilla. Oh, yum!

I'm going to have to go through my stuff to see what else I can wheel and deal for more swap items.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Latté and Django curled up together, sleeping.


----------



## CakePoet

My daughter dancing in the hallway, doing the wee  farty butt dance.. She can be so silly.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I went to a sale this morning at a local church and what I was buying came to $4:50. I gave the man a $5 bill and told him to keep the change. He looked at me for a minute and said "you know what, you are a very special lady". Well,to say the least, I said thank you, I had never been told that before. He made my day.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I got some chickens and ducks against my wife's wishes. She says she hates chickens. But she keeps taking pictures of them and yesterday she texted me to tell me what funny things the ducks were doing. That put a big smile on my face.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's sweet, *Farmer Jon*! I guess she just needed to see them regularly to be friends with them. And speaking of "seeing", it's nice to see you back here. Maybe you'll have more time to visit with harvest season wrapping up? I hope things are going more smoothly with your little one and his allergies, too.


----------



## Addie

Welcome back. You sure have been missed.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good to see you back Jon, and congrats on the new feathered members of the family.


----------



## Andy M.

JoAnn L. said:


> I went to a sale this morning at a local church and what I was buying came to $4:50. I gave the man a $5 bill and told him to keep the change. He looked at me for a minute and said "you know what, you are a very special lady". Well,to say the least, I said thank you, I had never been told that before. He made my day.




You can get people to say just about anything for money!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My Cleveland Indians will be playing in the WORLD SERIES!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> My Cleveland Indians will be playing in the WORLD SERIES!!!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *GG*, I appreciate that seeing as how your DH is a Tigers fan and all.

Best comment I've heard so far: 
When people ask me if I would rather face the Cubs or the Dodgers I tell them "that's like asking if I want my million dollars in tens or hundreds. Yes, please."


----------



## JoAnn L.

Andy M. said:


> You can get people to say just about anything for money!



What do you mean by that?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Watching the dog (Jethro) play in the leaves.


----------



## Addie

A remark that Jerry Springer wrote. I really cracked up. And I am not a fan of his in anyway.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Cooking Goddess said:


> That's sweet, *Farmer Jon*! I guess she just needed to see them regularly to be friends with them. And speaking of "seeing", it's nice to see you back here. Maybe you'll have more time to visit with harvest season wrapping up? I hope things are going more smoothly with your little one and his allergies, too.



You know I have to come back now and then to check on you guys. Just to make sure everyone is behaving themselves.
 As far as harvest we are just getting started. The weather would not cooperate. 
Jasper has started to out grow some allergies. Some things he was fully allergic to are now just an intolerance. He still cant have chicken eggs but he can have duck eggs. Hence the ducks. The protein is different I guess.  Unfortunately his soy, wheat, oat is as bad as ever. He cant have anything in that wheat, oat, barley, rye family. We wont even let quinoa in the house because when we tried that he swelled up and had trouble breathing. I don't understand these grain allergies at all but that's the way he is. Except corn. He can have all the corn he wants. He loves corn chips but his favorite is still a big ole bowl of taters. Just pain mashed potatoes.


----------



## taxlady

Farmer Jon, I see from your signature that you are a fan of The Red Green Show.


----------



## Addie

Good to see you once again. 

The doctors are now saying that children who have a nut allergy should be given minute amounts of peanut butter at first to build to build up their tolerance. They are finding that most children at the end of the year can eat a full PB sandwich. 

I mention this because I wonder if they feel this way about all childhood allergies. I would be terrified to even give it that first try. Not unless I was in the ER when I tried it. 

As a child, I too was allergic to eggs. Not in any baked or cooked foods, just eggs on my plate. I outgrew the allergy by my teens. Today it is one of my favorite foods.


----------



## Cheryl J

Jon....I'm glad to hear that little Jasper is starting to outgrow *some* of his food allergies and sensitivities.  And again, it's good to see you back posting with us again.  

Addie...peanuts (legumes) and tree nuts are two entirely different things.  A child could have a peanut allergy but not a nut allergy, and vice versa.  Be careful about what you post....my 11 year old granddaughter definitely doesn't fall into your _"...most children at the end of the year can eat a full PB sandwich_...." category_._


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> Jon....I'm glad to hear that little Jasper is starting to outgrow *some* of his food allergies and sensitivities.  And again, it's good to see you back posting with us again.
> 
> Addie...peanuts (legumes) and tree nuts are two entirely different things.  A child could have a peanut allergy but not a nut allergy, and vice versa.  Be careful about what you post....my 11 year old granddaughter definitely doesn't fall into your _"...most children at the end of the year can eat a full PB sandwich_...." category_._



As I stated, that is one allergy's so called science that I don't buy. I certainly wouldn't try it on my child. My niece who is in her 60's has had a "nut" allergy all her life. Whether it be peanut or pecan, it doesn't matter. She carries two Epi Pens with her all the time. She even had a pocket sewed into her wedding gown for the pens.


----------



## GotGarlic

Addie said:


> As I stated, that is one allergy's so called science that I don't buy. I certainly wouldn't try it on my child. My niece who is in her 60's has had a "nut" allergy all her life. Whether it be peanut or pecan, it doesn't matter. She carries two Epi Pens with her all the time. She even had a pocket sewed into her wedding gown for the pens.



You might want to find out more information about this topic before declaring you don't buy it. Your understanding is incomplete. Btw, people often have more than one allergy, so it's possible to be allergic to both tree nuts and peanuts. 

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed...ure-to-peanuts-cuts-allergy-risk-in-children/

https://www.foodallergy.org/allergens/peanut-allergy


----------



## Farmer Jon

The allergist we go to in Omaha is also a semi retired professor at UCLA. He goes back and forth to LA and Omaha. Hell of a commute.  He claimed he moved to Omaha and opened a practice because he wanted to be in a "small town". 

Anyway back to the point. He said do not give him anything he is allergic to even in small doses. It does not good making him break out all the time and just makes him miserable. Try a small dose once a year or every 6 months but not like a little bit once a week. Let his body grow and mature more. Then give him a little bit.

We didn't get epi pens because by the time we had the quinoa incident they were $700 for a pack of 2. If you pay cash they were around $500 but run through insurance its $700. I knew insurance would not pay but it would come off the deductible but I don't have 500 laying around let alone the 700. The pharmacy wont take payments. So we just be extra careful. That was the only thing so far that's really given us a scare.


----------



## taxlady

Farmer Jon said:


> ...
> 
> We didn't get epi pens because by the time we had the quinoa incident they were $700 for a pack of 2. If you pay cash they were around $500 but run through insurance its $700. I knew insurance would not pay but it would come off the deductible but I don't have 500 laying around let alone the 700. The pharmacy wont take payments. So we just be extra careful. That was the only thing so far that's really given us a scare.


It really makes me angry that the price for epi pens is so high that any kid should go without. This is just greed on the part of the company making them. They apparently cost ~$80 in Canada. I came across this article, which lists some safe ways to get them cheaper in the US.

Don't Order EpiPens From Canada - Consumer Reports


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Meeting up with *tinlizzie* for lunch!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> Meeting up with *tinlizzie* for lunch!



I hope you gave her a hug from me...


----------



## tinlizzie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Meeting up with *tinlizzie* for lunch!



It was definitely my pleasure, as well as a privilege to be face to face with one of the rock-solid foundations of DC.

Thanks for making space for me in your limited vacay-time.


----------



## Dawgluver

Eagerly anticipating the John Prine concert tomorrow!!  "And You May See Me Tonight With an Illegal Smile...".


----------



## Dawgluver

One of my former students, who caused me a lot of grief while I protected him and his brother from the nastiness of administration and teachers who didn't understand poverty, will benefit from our first world priviledge.  I'm giving him our 20 lb turkey that I have no idea what to do with.  Looking forward to seeing him tomorrow!!  Love my boys! And I am thrilled to pieces that they both got good jobs!!


----------



## Cheryl J

That's awesome, Dawg.  I'm sure he'll really appreciate it!  I love a good kid success story.


----------



## Dawgluver

He was smart as a whip.  Now he's a dad of three wonderful girls and a lovely boy.  Steps.  And apparently he did not listen to my instruction in birth control.

I did what I could.  The family was poor as churchmice.  Now my boys have good jobs, diplomas, and I could not be more proud if they were my own sons!  Dang, that was a struggle!


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> He was smart as a whip.  Now he's a dad of three wonderful girls and a lovely boy.  Steps.  And apparently he did not listen to my instruction in birth control.
> 
> I did what I could.  The family was poor as churchmice.  Now my boys have good jobs, diplomas, and I could not be more proud if they were my own sons!  Dang, that was a struggle!



Well, I can tell you that you have put a smile on my face. I love success stories that involve children. No matter how old the kids are. They are all still just "our kids."


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Well, I can tell you that you have put a smile on my face. I love success stories that involve children. No matter how old the kids are. They are all still just "our kids."




Oh, Addie, the stories I could tell. I took their cigarettes and lighters from them every morning and stuffed them in my pockets.  One of them had a grill lighter for his cigs.  Thankfully I had big pockets.  "Give me that!"  Then I gave them back when school was over.  They lived in a tiny 15x12 cinderblock shack that wasn't meant to be lived in by humans.

Many gay kids came out to to me before they came out to their friends or parents.  (I'm a school psychologist, in case anyone's wondering.)


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm glad they had you Dawg.


----------



## Dawgluver

I am so proud!  We dropped the turkey off to my former student, and had a wonderful visit.  His oldest daughter is now in college, and getting her degree.  Their other kids are doing well in school.  They're living in a really nice house, and have good jobs.  My head is so swollen, I think it may burst.  I was told many times that I was wasting my time working with these kids.  I did not waste my time.


----------



## dragnlaw

Dawg.....


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I am so proud!  We dropped the turkey off to my former student, and had a wonderful visit.  His oldest daughter is now in college, and getting her degree.  Their other kids are doing well in school.  They're living in a really nice house, and have good jobs.  My head is so swollen, I think it may burst.  I was told many times that I was wasting my time working with these kids.  I did not waste my time.



Anytime spent with a child in never wasted. Not even five minutes. Knowing that there is even one person who cares can make all the difference to them.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Anytime spent with a child in never wasted. Not even five minutes. Knowing that there is even one person who cares can make all the difference to them.




I worked with a misguided, neglected child with an attitude.  I met a man today.  I made a difference, and that matters.

And I gave him a turkey!  Had to instruct him to remove the giblets from both ends, but oh well.  I am so proud!


----------



## blissful

I'm proud to know you Dawg. Thanks for making the world a better place.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks Bliss!  Heh.  My student's cousin blew up their concrete bunker with a meth lab.  It's not there anymore.  

Oh well.  My kid is doing fine.


----------



## dragnlaw

Dawgluver said:


> Had to instruct him to remove the giblets from both ends, but oh well.  I am so proud!



He wouldn't be the first person to carve a turkey and find a surprise in the neck cavity.  I think that's why now-a-days you usually find them in a parchment paper bag and not a plastic one.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Dawgluver said:


> One of my former students, who caused me a lot of grief while I protected him and his brother from the nastiness of administration and teachers who didn't understand poverty, will benefit from our first world priviledge...





Dawgluver said:


> I am so proud!...I was told many times that I was wasting my time working with these kids.  I did not waste my time.


*Dawg*, you rock! Had it not been for you, your students might have also been making meth. Instead of giving him a turkey, he might have been a "turkey".  You done good!

************************************

Tonight's sunset with the super moon rising in the sky. Lovely.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Hey Dawg it's people like you that make a lasting impression on students. I was that kid. We grew up poor. There are only  a couple teachers that I would talk to today. There are also a couple that I would like to see and tell them off for what they did or failed to do. 

On a lighter note I got to hang out with my grand daughter on her first birthday. Don't get to see her much. This was a special day.


----------



## Dawgluver

What an adorable little girl!  Makes me smile!  I like the pink balloon.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Um, I think the balloon is hers...beautiful girl there Jon!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

What a sweet baby, *Jon*! Sure hope she got her balloon back.

*******************

Himself and I were smiling from ear to ear after enjoying GG and Mr. Garlic's company tonight. My darling husband is a very reluctant socializer. As in, he would rather NOT socialize!  But he had a good time tonight in spite of himself. I think he might be warming up to this "making new friends" thing. Maybe. Not likely...


----------



## dragnlaw

CG - it's wonderful when on-line friends can hit it off in person.  Glad you had a good time!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> What a sweet baby, *Jon*! Sure hope she got her balloon back.
> 
> *******************
> 
> Himself and I were smiling from ear to ear after enjoying GG and Mr. Garlic's company tonight. My darling husband is a very reluctant socializer. As in, he would rather NOT socialize!  But he had a good time tonight in spite of himself. I think he might be warming up to this "making new friends" thing. Maybe. Not likely...



Same here!  DH and Mr. CG turned out to have an interest in astronomy in common, as well as craft beer and a friendly sports rivalry, so that helped them with the other thing they have in common - being reluctant socializers 

Thank you again for spending part of your vacation with us. It was really fun


----------



## Dawgluver

My college roommate dug me up on FB.  We're reconnecting, and heading to the Million Woman March in Washington, DC in January!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> My college roommate dug me up on FB.  We're reconnecting, and heading to the Million Woman March in Washington, DC in January!


Good for you!


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> Good for you!




Oh, we were bad back in the day!  I was a bartender, she was a waitress at one of the restos I worked at in college.  

This will be a blast!  She's had some difficulties, but who hasn't.  Both of us have direction issues, so hopefully we will locate the other million women.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, we were bad back in the day!  I was a bartender, she was a waitress at one of the restos I worked at in college.
> 
> This will be a blast!  She's had some difficulties, but who hasn't.  Both of us have direction issues, so hopefully we will locate the other million women.



 Tsk. Tsk! Oh you naughty girl.

This trip sounds so exciting. Will you be there for the inauguration? Do report back though will all the excitement of your trip, with pics of course!


----------



## Dawgluver

DH is interested in going.  He is not allowed.  Roommate and I have much catching up to do!

This will be more than a blast!

Many years ago, DH ran me around the capitol after we visited his parents. I was exhausted, even though I was in my 20’s.  We saw all the memorials, the Vietnam wall, the White House, the cherry blossoms, the Smithsonian, and whatever else we saw.  He'd been there before and grew up in PA, so knew what to look for.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> DH is interested in going.  He is not allowed.  Roommate and I have much catching up to do!
> 
> This will be more than a blast!



Yeah Dawg. This trip is a girl thingy. No men allowed. Oh how I envy you.


----------



## Dawgluver

It's surreal, Addie. Have not seen my buddy for over 35 years.  Oh, the stories I could tell.  We had many adventures!

I'm hoping I can remember enough about the Capitol that I can drag her around and show her stuff, but it's been many years.  I have a pretty good memory though, we'll see if it works.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> It's surreal, Addie. Have not seen my buddy for over 35 years.  Oh, the stories I could tell.  We had many adventures!
> 
> I'm hoping I can remember enough about the Capitol that I can drag her around and show her stuff, but it's been many years.  I have a pretty good memory though, we'll see if it works.



Google the map of DC and take a tour before you leave.


----------



## Dawgluver

Of course.  

We were tough women, put up with a lot back in the day.  Can't believe she found me!  Looking forward to the march!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Nothing better than a Girls Only trip, dawg! My SIL and went on one every year...until she moved to MA. Now we don't go because our men are retired and want to use the timeshare week. One of us needs to find a big resort unit and both of us couples can go!

************************

Himself and I spent Tuesday afternoon wandering the streets of Colonial Williamsburg's historic district. Had a wonderful time...until he realized that he lost his jacket.  We retraced our steps but didn't find it. We stopped at their lost and found today - and they had it! He loves that jacket, so I'm really happy for him.


----------



## LPBeier

My cat, Monkey, wanting to go on my walk today with Violet. The grass behind us was really really wet so Monkey ran along the top of the fences of the four units in our building, turned around, ran all the way back with us and then jumped down as we continued on the paved path. 

It is quite comical to see this tiny black cat toddling along after my 80 pound dog and me!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cooking Goddess said:


> Nothing better than a Girls Only trip, dawg! My SIL and went on one every year...until she moved to MA. Now we don't go because our men are retired and want to use the timeshare week. One of us needs to find a big resort unit and both of us couples can go!
> 
> ************************
> 
> Himself and I spent Tuesday afternoon wandering the streets of Colonial Williamsburg's historic district. Had a wonderful time...until he realized that he lost his jacket.  We retraced our steps but didn't find it. We stopped at their lost and found today - and they had it! He loves that jacket, so I'm really happy for him.




Oh, I love Colonial Williamsburg!  

LP, we had an outdoor cat who adopted us, he followed DH around like a dog.  It was hillarious to watch!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself and I spent Tuesday afternoon wandering the streets of Colonial Williamsburg's historic district. Had a wonderful time...until he realized that he lost his jacket.  We retraced our steps but didn't find it. We stopped at their lost and found today - and they had it! He loves that jacket, so I'm really happy for him.



Glad you had a good day for Colonial Williamsburg - and that Himself found his jacket!


----------



## LPBeier

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, I love Colonial Williamsburg!
> 
> LP, we had an outdoor cat who adopted us, he followed DH around like a dog.  It was hillarious to watch!



LOL! Yes, It is quite funny. 

Today Monkey lost out. I called three times but she didn't come to the door so Violet and I went alone. When we got back she was waiting at the door. Violet let out a huge "WOOF" right at her as if to say "you snooze you lose"!


----------



## CakePoet

Today what made me smile, was my therapist saying, I always saw you happy but this is radiant and you have  a lovely contagious  laughter I havent heard it before. 

And then he and my doctor said  we are  doing this our way and it going to be good.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> I'm hoping I can remember enough about the Capitol that I can drag her around and show her stuff, but it's been many years.  I have a pretty good memory though, we'll see if it works.



Lots has changed since 9/11, especially in the area of security. Places that used to be open to the public no longer are and getting into places takes longer. Especially the weekend of the inauguration and a huge march, presumably on the Mall, the Capitol building may not be open.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Lots has changed since 9/11, especially in the area of security. Places that used to be open to the public no longer are and getting into places takes longer. Especially the weekend of the inauguration and a huge march, presumably on the Mall, the Capitol building may not be open.




This is true, GG.  Thanks for the reminder.  My girlfriend and I will march wherever, and will probably be too busy yacking to know where we are anyway.  Think of the marching band scene at the end of National Lampoon's Animal House, where Stork grabbed a baton and marched them all down a blind alley into a brick wall. That will probably be us.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> This is true, GG.  Thanks for the reminder.  My girlfriend and I will march wherever, and will probably be too busy yacking to know where we are anyway.  Think of the marching band scene at the end of National Lampoon's Animal House, where Stork grabbed a baton and marched them all down a blind alley into a brick wall. That will probably be us.



Have a great time, wherever you end up!


----------



## Dawgluver

CakePoet said:


> Today what made me smile, was my therapist saying, I always saw you happy but this is radiant and you have  a lovely contagious  laughter I havent heard it before.
> 
> And then he and my doctor said  we are  doing this our way and it going to be good.




Cake, sounds like good news!  Glad your therapy is going well.  I find a good laugh is very beneficial.


----------



## Dawgluver

GotGarlic said:


> Have a great time, wherever you end up!




Oh good grief, GG.  We could have gotten into so much trouble!

Hoping we can avoid marching into a brick wall.


----------



## CakePoet

Dawgluver: Funny part is I am in therapy, not because I am mentally ill, just because I am exhausted from dealing with  The national insurance and if you have chronic pain  you  " have" to have mental problems to, before anything happens. So my therapist is my buffer so  I have the energy to do everyday stuff.


----------



## Addie

I hear ya CP! Loud and clear. When I have a doctor's appointment, I just want to go, get my vitals checked, answer a couple of "How are you?" and get the heck out of there. Any more than that and I become exhausted. And appointments two days in a row it will take me a couple of weeks to recuperate. I try to schedule them to be the last ones of the day for the doctor.


----------



## CakePoet

Well I  been fight for 2 years for my disability pay and now I am just tired of it all. My therapist is hired by my medical center to be buffer between National Insurance and the patient.  With out him,  I would most likely ended my own life by mistake.  When you have chronic pain and exhausted , your brain's logic is weird .


----------



## Farmer Jon

https://youtu.be/RGvrmltfMrA


----------



## Andy M.

Farmer Jon said:


> https://youtu.be/RGvrmltfMrA



Not funny, sad.


----------



## dragnlaw

Andy, that's why we have to boycott Animal Crackers.  So vegetarians are not offended in the grocery stores.


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Andy, that's why we have to boycott Animal Crackers.  So vegetarians are not offended in the grocery stores.



  I refuse to recognize any organization or individuals who are trying to steal my memories of my childhood. I love animal crackers. Now I need to find me a vegetarian so I can stand there and bite the heads off all my animal crackers. You have to eat them right. Always head first. Then let PITA come after me.


----------



## LPBeier

My morning smile


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie said:


> You have to eat them right. Always head first.



HEAR HEAR!!


----------



## Addie

Spike stopped by this morning with Teddy. Now he makes me smile anytime he shows up. He jumped up on my bed as soon as he came in the door. Flopped down with all four legs in the air and waited for his scratchies. I accommodated him instantly. 

When Spike stopped by a few days ago, I was sound asleep. Teddy dragged his little bed next to my bed, and laid down to take a nap while I slept. After a while he go impatient and started to bark to wake me up. It worked. As soon as he saw my eyes open, he jumped up on my bed for his scratchies. He always make me smile. No matter how lousy I am feeling. 

I love that dog.


----------



## dragnlaw

*Princess*  I chop off the foot.


*Zagut*  please post a recipe. 


  from the 'Sewing for old farts' thread


----------



## Andy M.

Wow, BT.  "boy" has really grown since last we saw him.  I understand your pride in him.


----------



## buckytom

Trying to fix the sideways pic. Brb.


----------



## buckytom

My boy always makes me smile. Here's a pic from about a month ago. We went down to the marina to clean out the boat before having it serviced and dry docked for the winter. While DW and I cleaned, my boy grabbed a rod and a hot dog for bait to see what he could catch under the docks.
After nailing about 20 good sized sunnies, I heard him scream "Holy f'n sheep" (or something like that). I first scolded him for his language, but then saw his rod doubled over as he struggled to reel this hawg in. 
When he landed it, I corrected myself and said that this was an appropriate time for such an expression.

It came in at about 7.5 lbs.

(Not sure why the pic keeps coming out sideways)


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> My boy always makes me smile. Here's a pic from about a month ago. We went down to the marina to clean out the boat before having it serviced and dry docked for the winter. While DW and I cleaned, my boy grabbed a rod and a hot dog for bait to see what he could catch under the docks.
> After nailing about 20 good sized sunnies, I heard him scream "Holy f'n sheep" (or something like that). I first scolded him for his language, but then saw his rod doubled over as he struggled to reel this hawg in.
> When he landed it, I corrected myself and said that this was an appropriate time for such an expression.
> 
> It came in at about 7.5 lbs.
> 
> (Not sure why the pic keeps coming out sideways)



Wow, nice catch!


----------



## Farmer Jon

I bet that was tasty


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, GG. It's as big as sny largemouth that I've caught in my life.

Farmer Jon, he caught it on a lake that is catch and release only, so no chow. Besides, I really dislike eating largemouth bass. Too muddy snd stinky.


----------



## Katie H

Oh, my, bucky!  Your "boy" is becoming a young man.  What a great picture.

I had a "smile" lunch.  My little brother, who towers over me, took me to lunch today at a local bakery/cafe.  He's younger than I am, but very, very tall.

We dined at a relatively new (apx. 2 yrs.) bakery and cafe.  ALL their sandwiches are made with their artisan and multi-grain breads.  Just walking into the place makes your taste buds do the happy dance.

I had a sandwich called the "coal miner."  Not sure why it had that name, but it was awesome...ham, provolone, baby spinach, tomato, banana peppers, chopped green olives and more.  All on on one of their delicious hoagie rolls.  It was huge and I was stuffed like Thursday's turkey.

What made me smile is the nearly 2 hours of conversation we enjoyed.  Talked about everything.  Our subjects went all over the map.  Nearly like a ball bounces about in a pinball machine.

He made me laugh over and over.  Love my bro.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Katie*, it sounds like it can be a lot of fun to have a wonderful brother. It's stories like yours that make me wish, on rare occasions, that I wasn't an only child.



buckytom said:


> My boy always makes me smile...


My photos started to go sideways here at DC a few weeks ago, too. I use Dropbox - how about you?



GotGarlic said:


> Wow, nice catch!


Sure is, *GG*. ~ *Bucky*, your young man will be too, as soon as you let him start dating. Watch out, the girls will be after him! 

****************

Himself made me smile when he said "Happy Anniversary" to me a little while ago. 42 years today - wow! I don't want flowers, dinner out, or jewelry. I'll be thrilled if I can get him to vacuum the first floor today!  After all these years, I don't need much more than his love.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself made me smile when he said "Happy Anniversary" to me a little while ago. 42 years today - wow! I don't want flowers, dinner out, or jewelry. I'll be thrilled if I can get him to vacuum the first floor today!  After all these years, I don't need much more than his love.



Aw, your post just made me smile  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, dear! I asked him if Facebook had reminded him!  Romantic of me, eh? BTW, he remembered all on his own.


----------



## dragnlaw

Ditto* GG* - all your posts here make me smile!


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, KT.

Thanks, CG. He's just starting to be interested in goils, he's in 7th grade.
The picture was just a straight uploaded attachment from my phone. Not sure why t's sideways even after rotating before uploading.

Oh, and happy anniversary.

My dad passed away about a month ago, the same day as our wedding anniversary. So now I have two reasons to cry every October 10th...  

Actually, because of everything going on with my dad that last week, she forgot our anniversary. It was great. I'm getting a lot of mileage out of that one. I should get an Oscar.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> ...
> Himself made me smile when he said "Happy Anniversary" to me a little while ago. 42 years today - wow! I don't want flowers, dinner out, or jewelry. I'll be thrilled if I can get him to vacuum the first floor today!  After all these years, I don't need much more than his love.





GotGarlic said:


> Aw, your post just made me smile  Happy Anniversary!


Same here. Happy Anniversary!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Happy Belated Anniversary CG!!!  It really doesn't matter how it's remembered, what counts is he remembered.


----------



## Cheryl J

Bucky, it sure gave me a big smile to see you back! Welcome home! 

Your boy sure has grown into a handsome young man. Wow, how time flies, huh? I'm now up to 6 grands, ages 3-15 - wonderful kids, each and every one of 'em. 

I fixed your pic for ya. He looks even better right side up! Nice fish, too!


----------



## Cheryl J

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary CG!!! It really doesn't matter how it's remembered, what counts is he remembered.


 
+1, CG and Himself!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Happy Belated Anniversary CG!!!...





Cheryl J said:


> +1, CG and Himself!


You guys aren't late, our anniversary is today, 11-23. Our wedding started at 2:00 PM, the latest they would hold a Catholic wedding at my parish, due to Saturday evening Mass. Even back then, Himself was notorious for hugging his pillow as late as he could get away with!  Some things haven't changed in all of these decades...


----------



## PrincessFiona60

5 days off in a row has me all mixed up on time and days...I'm fairly sure I go back to work tomorrow night...


----------



## Farmer Jon

After cramming a weeks work into 3 days this is what makes me smile tonight. This and smelling my wifes Apple pie in the oven.


----------



## LPBeier

*CG*, a very belated but Happy Anniversary to you and Himself!

*Bucky*, that boy of yours is going to be a real charmer not too far in the future!


----------



## buckytom

Thanks Cheryl and LP.


----------



## Aunt Bea

Farmer Jon said:


> View attachment 25735
> 
> After cramming a weeks work into 3 days this is what makes me smile tonight. This and smelling my wifes Apple pie in the oven.



Nice to see that the next generation of farmers favor John Deere equipment! 

The picture reminds me of Joe Diffie, _"Well, I got my first truck when I was three, drove a hundred thousand miles on my knees..."_


----------



## LPBeier

Today is the birthday of two of my dearest friends. And what makes it more special (and easy to remember) is that they both have the same first name!  Thinking of how both have brightened up my life really puts a smile on my face!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Last thing to make me smile is my grandson Josh helping me put up Christmas decorations. He will be staying with us during the week (going home after school on Friday and coming back on Sunday evenings) while he is a freshman in high school. We love having him here.


----------



## Cheryl J

Good 'family living' pic, Jon.  Thanks for sharing. 

Happy birthday to your friends, LP!  Fun that they celebrate the same day. 

JoAnn...such a lovely post...sounds like you and your grandson Josh are so close. I'm looking forward to next week when my (local) grandson Tyler will help me decorate.  He's only 6...but he gets so excited helping Gramma put out all her decorations.   Aren't grands so much fun??!


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks, Cheryl! I celebrated with one last Friday on an annual Ladies' Sushi night. Four of us with birthdays in October and November go out mid November every year for Sushi and fun. I think we have only missed 2 in about 10 years!

I will be seeing the other one this weekend. She suffers from MS and so we both understand each other's limitations health wise. We will just go over there and watch a movie. I will be taking a gluten/dairy free chocolate cake that we all can eat! 

JoAnn, that is so great that your grandson is staying with you during the weeks. I loved all the time I was able to spend with my grandparents.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Ever since we lost Josh's daddy when he was only 6 years old, we have been very close. I don't know what I would do without him.


----------



## Dawgluver

One of my buddies from grade school and HS, we acted in many plays together and we've been friends and used to be neighbors for eons, has a kiteboarding business in the summer time.  He's now a department store Santa in the winter!  His beard is real.  Apparently, so is his belly!


----------



## LPBeier

DL, you just gave me a huge smile and chuckle! I am now imagining "Santa" spending his summers kiteboarding!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Our son, the artist.*

Our son has been taking photos for ages. In fact, my avatar is one of his shots, cropped. This year he decided to participate in a Facebook group called "366 Photo Project", posting one new image a day to that album. He's been getting compliments left and right, had been invited to show some of his images in a gallery exhibit this past weekend - and he sold some! In fact, one was bought by someone with connections in the far East, and one of his photos is on its way to Shanghai, China right now!

This same gallery is currently using his photo of their exterior as their Facebook cover photo right now - and compensating him for it. And he was one of 12 Akron artists to be selected to have their image used in a "wrap" to cover power boxes for traffic signal controls throughout the city - that one is waiting for funding, however. And the lab that he has his images processed at has asked him if they can enlarge his just-sold "Trees" image to a large size (about 18x24), mat and frame it, and display it on their wall behind the counter. If it sells, he gets more $$$.

I don't care if he's ever famous, but I wouldn't object to him getting a little rich.


----------



## GotGarlic

That's really cool, CG  Glad he's having fun and doing well


----------



## buckytom

Way to go, son of CG!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Great CG!  Are his photos online for folks like me to browse and purchase?


----------



## Dawgluver

Neato, CG!  I too would love to browse son of CG's pics.


----------



## taxlady

That's really cool CG.


----------



## Addie

CG, is there a site we can go to in order to see some of his photographs? 

Nothing like having a child to make parents proud. I know the feeling. Bask in his glory as long as you can. I hope he becomes another Ansel Adams.


----------



## Cheryl J

Wow, congrats to your son, CG!  Would love to see a sample of pics, too!


----------



## Andy M.

Congrats, CG.  Your son is making a name for himself. (that I mean himself, not Himself).

I'd enjoy looking at his art if that's possible.


----------



## CWS4322

The very last thing I thought my Dad needed at 85 and with everything else that is going on was a puppy. Then I thought--after all the heartache he's been going through, maybe a puppy would help keep him wanting to carry on. When I came back to MN in October, we got a 5 mo. old Standard Poodle (I say we because the only reason the responsible breeder considered selling her to my Dad is because I promised I would care for her and that she would always have a home--I did rescue for 12 years, I know what happens when the owner dies and the family doesn't want the dog). I picked her out of the three puppies because she has a soft temperament and makes him so happy--and, every morning, she greets me with kisses and wants to kanoodle. She makes me smile every day and seeing how much joy she brings to my Dad's life makes me smile. Even though now was probably the worst time one could imagine to get a puppy, I'm glad I set aside that thought and went with it.


----------



## Dawgluver

Puppy!  As long as your dad is upright and mobile, they should be fine.  More hugs for you for taking all this on, CWS.


----------



## CWS4322

Dawgluver said:


> Puppy!  As long as your dad is upright and mobile, they should be fine.  More hugs for you for taking all this on, CWS.


She is so much fun, smart and cute! This is the only dog my Dad has ever said was cute. He is over the moon in love with her. I am too. She is just adorable. And, she respects my Mom's wheelchair. And, fun to train. At the beginning, he didn't want me to train her...when he saw how fast I got her to do a sit and a down, he then started asking me to do more training with her. Because my Mom's favorite word is "NO" I got Dad to use the Norwegian word for no instead. Ika-Ika (spelling). I train with hand signals, but there are times when words work.

And, my ex thinks I am arrogant and selfish. He must be right, I must be, given that I have given up my life to be there for my parents.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And that is one reason he is your "ex", *CW*.  If you're arrogant, it's because you know what you know and won't be wishy-washy about it. Selfish? Pfft. More like your parents angel right now. That is hardly something a selfish person would do. And you seem to be doing it with much more grace than I ever could have had I been in your boots.

The puppy sounds like a real sweety. Glad it makes your Dad happy. Have fun being a puppy mommy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> That's really cool, CG...





buckytom said:


> Way to go, son of CG...





PrincessFiona60 said:


> Great CG...





Dawgluver said:


> Neato, CG!...





taxlady said:


> That's really cool CG.





Addie said:


> CG, is there a site we can go to in order to see some of his photographs?...





Cheryl J said:


> Wow, congrats to your son, CG...


Thank you ALL for the warm congrats for Goober! 



Andy M. said:


> Congrats, CG.  Your son is making a name for himself. (that I mean himself, not Himself).
> 
> I'd enjoy looking at his art if that's possible.


Cute, *Andy*.  Thanks to you, too. 

He's just now started to "market" his photos, and wasn't even the one who gave thought to doing it until others suggested. As far as somewhere to look at his photographs? Maybe Instagram? There are both his "art" shots and random snapshots he takes as he wanders around. I sent a note to him earlier this evening to find out if he has someplace specific to route you all to. If not, I can think of a project he and his Dad can work on while we're back in Ohio...


----------



## pdswife

Hubby and son trying to talk to our maid about X-box prices.  They very very little Spanish and she doesn't speak a word of English.   Some how they are communicating and figuring it all out.


----------



## LPBeier

My smile is seeing PDSWife posting again! Welcome back!


----------



## LPBeier

CG I have come in late on this - congrats to your son! My sister was a photographer and for years she worked in a specialty lab where they produced posters and other professional works. My nephew's picture "road around on a bus" in an ad for her business. It was so neat to see it and often I would get on a bus displaying it. There is a great sense of pride when you see something by family being displayed.


----------



## Dawgluver

Hi, pdswife!

In what part of Mexico are you living?


----------



## buckytom

PDSSSSSSSS! Como estas, chica?
I hope you're well, and Paul, tambien.


----------



## pdswife

LPBeier said:


> My smile is seeing PDSWife posting again! Welcome back!


 
HI!  Thanks!  It's nice being remembered!~


----------



## pdswife

Dawgluver said:


> Hi, pdswife!
> 
> In what part of Mexico are you living?


 
Hello we are in Mazatlán!  LOVE LOVE LOVE it here~


----------



## pdswife

buckytom said:


> PDSSSSSSSS! Como estas, chica?
> I hope you're well, and Paul, tambien.


 
HI!  We are great.  I should have made Paul retire YEARS AND YEARS ago!!

How are you????


----------



## buckytom

Well, thanks.

Back on thread, my boy makes me smile all the time, even when I want to beat some manhood into him. 
(DW is working on her levatation skills so she can hover directly over him all day long.)

Nonetheless, I'd better be careful with the tough talk and my son. 
Here he is with his mentor/coach, Jim Miller, former UFC lightweight champ who is fighting again to regain his title.
My baby boy, only 12 years old, has begun sparring against full grown, albeit short, men. 
All of the fighters in the gym say he's a natural.

Det er gutten min!


----------



## GotGarlic

He may be short but he looks pretty strong!  Mr. Miller better watch out!


----------



## LPBeier

I actually thought he was a little tall for 12! 

Bucky you always make me smile when you talk about your boy. You are so gosh darn proud of him and these days that is very refreshing!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*I've got silly kids*

They get goofy when they're together.

The (missing) caption reads: 

"Loverly"!
STOP POSING AND CHECK YOUR TEN O'CLOCK!!!


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> And that is one reason he is your "ex", *CW*.  If you're arrogant, it's because you know what you know and won't be wishy-washy about it. Selfish? Pfft. More like your parents angel right now. That is hardly something a selfish person would do. And you seem to be doing it with much more grace than I ever could have had I been in your boots.
> 
> The puppy sounds like a real sweety. Glad it makes your Dad happy. Have fun being a puppy mommy.


Thanks. I am just getting through life one day at a time. I always wanted to be like my mom--a compassionate and kind person. Working on it. When I was in my 20s, I had a roommate whose mom was an alcoholic. My mom would come over to Fargo for the weekend and take us shopping. She always bought my roomie clothes, etc., too. I loved that my mom did that. 

When Dad and I were at the Exchange today, he asked me what I wanted. I said, "Nothing, I just want to spend Christmas with you and Mom. And, you took care of the legal matters, that is what I wanted for Christmas." His response was "I would have no idea what to get you for Christmas." (Diamonds, Dad...girls love Diamonds) but that was the bubble thought.


----------



## Andy M.

pdswife said:


> HI!  Thanks!  It's nice being remembered!~



Hey!  Great to see you again.  Retired to Mexico.  Congratulations!


----------



## pdswife

Andy M. said:


> Hey! Great to see you again. Retired to Mexico. Congratulations!


 

Thanks Andy!  Life is gooooood!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

For those of you who are interested in viewing photos taken by our son, Instagram is probably the most organized place that he's posted. Until/unless he gets some sort of dedicated website, or at least a Facebook page, Instagram saves you the bother of reading and sorting through the minutia of his life! 

It appears that you do not need an Instagram account. You don't need a phone or tablet to use Instagram, just internet and something connected to it.

https://www.instagram.com/skalamander/


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Thanks CG...it's probably a good thing for me that he does not have a site to sell pics...I could easily go broke.


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> For those of you who are interested in viewing photos taken by our son, Instagram is probably the most organized place that he's posted. Until/unless he gets some sort of dedicated website, or at least a Facebook page, Instagram saves you the bother of reading and sorting through the minutia of his life!
> 
> It appears that you do not need an Instagram account. You don't need a phone or tablet to use Instagram, just internet and something connected to it.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/skalamander/


 

Wow, CG! He is very talented. I kept thinking that so many of them look like classic album covers from the old days.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Thanks CG...it's probably a good thing for me that he does not have a site to sell pics...I could easily go broke.


I'm sure I could put you in touch with the guy, in case you're interested. You two might be able to work out something that sounds good to both of you. Sooner is probably better than later, when he realizes how to "market" them instead of just "sell" them. 



buckytom said:


> Wow, CG! He is very talented. I kept thinking that so many of them look like classic album covers from the old days.


Thanks, *bt*. He had been going through a phase of heavy-handed color enhancement, but it seems like he's pulled back from that lately. Didn't think of the record album angle, but it l like that description.


BTW, the right-hand image in the sixth row down, a grouping of trees looking up into them, is the image that is currently on its way to China.


----------



## Cheryl J

Loved looking at the pics CG, and yes, he is *very* talented with the camera!  

Enjoyed seeing a pic of 'Loverly', too - it's nice to put a face with the names.  She's a beauty.


----------



## pdswife

buckytom said:


> Well, thanks.
> 
> Back on thread, my boy makes me smile all the time, even when I want to beat some manhood into him.
> (DW is working on her levatation skills so she can hover directly over him all day long.)
> 
> Nonetheless, I'd better be careful with the tough talk and my son.
> Here he is with his mentor/coach, Jim Miller, former UFC lightweight champ who is fighting again to regain his title.
> My baby boy, only 12 years old, has begun sparring against full grown, albeit short, men.
> All of the fighters in the gym say he's a natural.
> 
> Det er gutten min!


 

Wow!   I think he's become a man since the last photo that I saw of him!!!


----------



## LPBeier

CG, your son's photos are amazing! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks *LP* and *Cheryl*. ~ I'll be sure to pass all of your compliments to him...as if his head wasn't already big enough! 

*Cheryl*, thanks for the Loverly comment. As you can see by the photos, one of them won in the good-looks department.  He got lots of brains (IQ of you-don't-want-to-know), but she got the common sense. What a pair those two make!

If I think of it, I'll have to hunt down and post one of our daughter's high school photos. There are a couple of them that I swear you would think she's Sandra Bullock's kid sister. Not a bad lady to look like, I say.


----------



## Dawgluver

I made the mistake of offering to take the names of the sick and elderly with my old roommate and me to the Woman's March on Washington, DC, thinking I would get maybe 30 names.  Wrong.  Over 2000!  OK, time to get to work.  The local grocery store refused to give me 6 feet of butcher paper.  But my buddy who works in the schools will get me 16 feet of white paper from the art teacher (I'll double the paper and staple it on the baffles) and has offered to laminate it for me!  My hand will fall off, and my writing is terrible, but I feel it is important to represent those who are physically unable to march.

I've been grinning ear to ear!


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> I made the mistake of offering to take the names of the sick and elderly with my old roommate and me to the Woman's March on Washington, DC, thinking I would get maybe 30 names.  Wrong.  Over 2000!  OK, time to get to work.  The local grocery store refused to give me 6 feet of butcher paper.  But my buddy who works in the schools will get me 16 feet of white paper from the art teacher (I'll double the paper and staple it on the baffles) and has offered to laminate it for me!  My hand will fall off, and my writing is terrible, but I feel it is important to represent those who are physically unable to march.
> 
> I've been grinning ear to ear!


Good show Dawg.


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, Taxy!  I'm going to have a little name-writing party if I can get the house presentable.


----------



## Addie

Dawgluver said:


> I made the mistake of offering to take the names of the sick and elderly with my old roommate and me to the Woman's March on Washington, DC, thinking I would get maybe 30 names.  Wrong.  Over 2000!  OK, time to get to work.  The local grocery store refused to give me 6 feet of butcher paper.  But my buddy who works in the schools will get me 16 feet of white paper from the art teacher (I'll double the paper and staple it on the baffles) and has offered to laminate it for me!  My hand will fall off, and my writing is terrible, but I feel it is important to represent those who are physically unable to march.
> 
> I've been grinning ear to ear!



No good deed go unpunished. Good luck Dawg. That is very commendable of you and your friends.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> No good deed go unpunished. Good luck Dawg. That is very commendable of you and your friends.




Indeed!  Good excuse for me to give a little party, make some appys, and clean the house!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I hate having to look for a new doctor. Mine retired in the spring (and moved to Canada!) and I wasn't thrilled with the "replacement". I was supposed to go in November, but cancelled because we would not be back from FL in time, not to mention taking time for our meet-up with *GG* and her DH!  When I was rescheduling my appointment, I requested to be seen by one of the two internists. The previous doc had been one, and I felt secure going to a doctor that specializes in the aging. After all, I fall into that category.  Somehow, the office manager managed to get me to agree to being seen by the nurse-practitioner.  Whaaaa?????? Not really thinking this would work...

So, the appointment was today (Tuesday). Unbelievable, but I'm in love! Well, I like my new health care partner. Guess an old dog can learn new tricks.


----------



## taxlady

GG, I'm glad to read you are happy with the nurse practitioner.

I have been reading so many depressing things, that I was really pleased to come across this article. I like the idea of having savoury with coffee, instead of sweet.

The Sami Coffee Ceremony: An Interview with Anne Wuolab - Nordic Coffee CultureNordic Coffee Culture


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I hate having to look for a new doctor. Mine retired in the spring (and moved to Canada!) and I wasn't thrilled with the "replacement". I was supposed to go in November, but cancelled because we would not be back from FL in time, not to mention taking time for our meet-up with *GG* and her DH!  When I was rescheduling my appointment, I requested to be seen by one of the two internists. The previous doc had been one, and I felt secure going to a doctor that specializes in the aging. After all, I fall into that category.  Somehow, the office manager managed to get me to agree to being seen by the nurse-practitioner.  Whaaaa?????? Not really thinking this would work...
> 
> So, the appointment was today (Tuesday). Unbelievable, but I'm in love! Well, I like my new health care partner. Guess an old dog can learn new tricks.



Nurses are the Bee's Knees...


----------



## CWS4322

Walking into the kitchen at my friends' house and having their two sons jump up from the breakfast table to give me big hugs!


----------



## Addie

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nurses are the Bee's Knees...



Sometimes when a woman has a female caretaker looking after health, it turns out to be better for the patient. They have more empathy for the patient. 

I love my doctor. We often sit and have long talks about anything but medicine. But like you, I am in love with my NP. She is in her late 30's and understands all my aches and pains. She understands my reluctance and hatred of having to take so many meds. But let me tell you, she could talk me right of the edge of the Grand Canyon. And I would go willingly. But she knows her limits and will go straight to my doctor if necessary. He is the one who keeps me from going over the edge. 

So glad you are happy. Treasure her. She has so much more knowledge and caring for her patients than a doctor that has an overload of patients.

Stay healthy!


----------



## CWS4322

Cooking Goddess said:


> I hate having to look for a new doctor. Mine retired in the spring (and moved to Canada!) and I wasn't thrilled with the "replacement". I was supposed to go in November, but cancelled because we would not be back from FL in time, not to mention taking time for our meet-up with *GG* and her DH!  When I was rescheduling my appointment, I requested to be seen by one of the two internists. The previous doc had been one, and I felt secure going to a doctor that specializes in the aging. After all, I fall into that category.  Somehow, the office manager managed to get me to agree to being seen by the nurse-practitioner.  Whaaaa?????? Not really thinking this would work...
> 
> So, the appointment was today (Tuesday). Unbelievable, but I'm in love! Well, I like my new health care partner. Guess an old dog can learn new tricks.


LOVE my dr. I would be lost without her. Hate my Mom's dr. He is as useful as teats on a bull. Finding a good dr with whom you can relate is hard, but once you do, hang on tight.


----------



## Dawgluver

I prefer my mechanic.  Wish he was my doctor.  Much better bedside manner.

It rained like crazy today, Beagle despises water.  It's always funny to watch her dry herself off on the carpet.  She looks at me like she's asking, "What did you do to me?"


----------



## Cooking Goddess

CWS4322 said:


> LOVE my dr. I would be lost without her..Finding a good dr with whom you can relate is hard, but once you do, hang on tight.


I was hanging tight, *CW*, but he slipped away into the night Canada. Well, he probably had a passport - his wife is French-born, but spent nearly her entire life in Quebec until they married. Kinda gives you his reaction to all the changes that were put into place when the ACA health plan requirements were put into place... Loved him, but this NP has great promise.



Dawgluver said:


> I prefer my mechanic.  Wish he was my doctor.  Much better bedside manner...


 *Dawg*!

When we moved up here I said it would be tough to find a good doctor and a good mechanic. We found good people in both areas. We still have the original mechanic, but I'm now on my seventh health care partner.  The odd-numbered ones have been great, the even-numbered ones not so much. The previous long-term doc was number five, Susan the NP is number seven. I know we'll have a good doc whenif we moved back to OH - the multi-doctor practice we went to is still in business and still growing. We might luck out and get our last Ohio doc back if we're really lucky!


----------



## Flour

Last thing that made me smile- How these amazing people working on our house are working continuously, even on the weekends. Appliances being moved in February 8, the finish is almost near, then I will have more smile because then I can finally buy replacement kitchen tools!


----------



## Addie

Flour said:


> Last thing that made me smile- How these amazing people working on our house are working continuously, even on the weekends. Appliances being moved in February 8, the finish is almost near, then I will have more smile because then I can finally buy replacement kitchen tools!



I am sure the men appreciate the overtime pay. And I would bet that there is a hidden clause that there are financial penalties if they go over the contract date of completion. 

But your kitchen looks like a real beauty. I LOVE the shape of your sink. Looks like your kitchen is going to be a room you want to spend a lot of time in. 

Good luck in your new and beautiful new home.


----------



## Farmer Jon

I have some friends that do construction. They are very busy. One used our farm shop for a couple days to stain woodwork for a customer. He was out there until 10 pm on Friday AND saturday. His wife made snacks and was feeding him as he worked. Thats love right there.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Dawgluver

My former roommate, that I haven't seen for 40 years!  It feels like it was just yesterday since the last time we visited!


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> My former roommate, that I haven't seen for 40 years!  It feels like it was just yesterday since the last time we visited!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I went to throw something out in the kitchen trash can and I noticed the carton of Ice Cream that I bought just the other day was in there, empty.
Me: DH, did you have Ice Cream last night? And did you finish it off by chance?
DH: YEAH! ( please add a gleeful tinge to that 10 year old little boys voice ) 

It's a good thing I thought to buy 2, they were on sale 
but ssssshhhhhhh
don't tell DH, I'll break it in a few days or so


----------



## Dawgluver

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I went to throw something out in the kitchen trash can and I noticed the carton of Ice Cream that I bought just the other day was in there, empty.
> Me: DH, did you have Ice Cream last night? And did you finish it off by chance?
> DH: YEAH! ( please add a gleeful tinge to that 10 year old little boys voice )
> 
> It's a good thing I thought to buy 2, they were on sale
> but ssssshhhhhhh
> don't tell DH, I'll break it in a few days or so




Put your ice cream in a tupperware container, and with a sharpie, write "Raw Liver" on it!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Dawgluver said:


> Put your ice cream in a tupperware container, and with a sharpie, write "Raw Liver" on it!





Whatever I don't want DH to find, I put in the deep freezer out in the garage...he never looks in there


----------



## Dawgluver

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Whatever I don't want DH to find, I put in the deep freezer out in the garage...he never looks in there




Ha!  My DH fears the deep freezer in the basement.  He is banned from it, as he swears very bad words at not being able to close the lid.  Dude has no idea how to put things back right.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

dawgluver said:


> ha!  My dh fears the deep freezer in the basement.  He is banned from it, as he swears very bad words at not being able to close the lid.  Dude has no idea how to put things back right.


----------



## Dawgluver

Baby Bro is in Savannah, staying at Paula Deen's house!  On her lake!

I told him that I'm buying my ticket, and that he needs to pick me up at the airport.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Baby Bro is in Savannah, staying at Paula Deen's house! On her lake!
> 
> I told him that I'm buying my ticket, and that he needs to pick me up at the airport.


 
 How the heck did he manage that??!


----------



## Dawgluver

Cheryl J said:


> How the heck did he manage that??!




He's an executive producer/TV personality.  Been with QVC, Gem Shopping Network (he's really good with jewelry), NBC.com, and whatever else he's with.  I am not one to judge.  He's staying at her lake house!  With Paula Deen!  Apparently I beat him just enough!

Check out Random Pictures.  I posted the two of them together.  And I am very jealous.


----------



## buckytom

Our groundhog did not see his shadow today!!!

We have a groundhog living under our shed (goes by the name of Henry), and when I got home tonight, I saw his tracks in the snow across the yard by the driveway. They weren't there last night.

That means he came out today and must have not been able to see his shadow since it was very cloudy all day.

Spring is on its way.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sorry to burst your bubble, *BT*, but we still have six weeks of winter. As far as I can tell, the legend should be:

IF the groundhog sees his shadow, it scares him back into his burrow. We have six more weeks of winter.

IF the groundhog doesn't see his shadow, he thinks it's still winter and goes back to sleep. We have six more weeks of winter.

Either way, we've got six more weeks of winter. Groundhog Rules and all that...not to mention the vernal equinox and all that nature stuff.


----------



## dragnlaw




----------



## taxlady

And here in Canada we are saying, "Yay, *only* six more weeks of winter!"


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> And here in Canada we are saying, "Yay, *only* six more weeks of winter!"



Yesterday we had snow falling hard. Today that dang sun was out.


----------



## Katie H

Shadow or not...spring 2017 begins on March 20.  So with a little calculations from Phil's appearance, there were/are 44 days until spring.  Simple math says, 6 weeks and 2 days.  Close enough for me.


----------



## buckytom

I had a a talk with Henry today. Besides wanting a pink knitted cap (he's been watching too much msnbc), he says we're in for an early Spring, still a few snow storms,  tben a really hot Summer.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I had a a talk with Henry today. Besides wanting a pink knitted cap (he's been watching too much msnbc), he says we're in for an early Spring, still a few snow storms,  tben a really hot Summer.



I am not sure Henry is, but I hope all your conversations are as interesting as the ones related to weather. I would love to send him that pink knitted hat, but I already have two unfinished items I should be working on. 

Say "Hi" to Henry for me.


----------



## Katie H

buckytom said:


> I had a a talk with Henry today. Besides wanting a pink knitted cap (he's been watching too much msnbc), he says we're in for an early Spring, still a few snow storms,  tben a really hot Summer.



Henry is a great name for a kitty.  I love it.

I would advise against Henry getting his paws son three books James Bowen has written about his life with his kitty, Bob.  Because of his celebrity status, Bob has quite a wardrobe.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Cheryl J

'Henry' is Bucky's groundhog who lives under his shed. 

I watched "Groundhog Day" for the umpteenth time yesterday.  Love that movie.


----------



## Addie

Cheryl J said:


> 'Henry' is Bucky's groundhog who lives under his shed.
> 
> I watched "Groundhog Day" for the umpteenth time yesterday.  Love that movie.



Thanks Cheryl.  Now I am in the know!


----------



## caseydog

taxlady said:


> And here in Canada we are saying, "Yay, *only* six more weeks of winter!"



Here in Texas, we are saying, "Have we had six weeks of winter, yet?" 

If you add all the cold days together, we may be halfway there. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver

Neatest thing happened on our last flight back from PA last night.  A lady across the aisle from me was knitting the most beautiful purple scarf.  It had sequins embedded in the yarn.  I told her I thought it was gorgeous.  Guess what?  She gave it to me!  She's a missionary working in Africa, and showed me pics of "her" kids!


----------



## Dawgluver

dawgluver said:


> neatest thing happened on our last flight back from pa last night.  A lady across the aisle from me was knitting the most beautiful purple scarf.  It had sequins embedded in the yarn.  I told her i thought it was gorgeous.  Guess what?  She gave it to me!  She's a missionary working in africa, and showed me pics of "her" kids!






Beagle is modeling it.  Don't mind the dog hair.


----------



## taxlady

Dawgluver said:


> View attachment 26359
> 
> Beagle is modeling it.  Don't mind the dog hair.


I had to enlarge the picture to see a few dog hairs. I was thinking that Beagle would look pretty strange with no dog hair.


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  She has her blanket, and likes to shed on it.  Or maybe it's DH's, he's kind of gray.  Beagle would be a Mexican hairless if she didn't have hair!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Beagle looks pretty in purple, *dawg*.

Two friends of mine each posted the same video on Facebook. I rarely watch the videos people smack up there because I basically skim Facebook, stalking my progeny and looking for photos and artwork my son and friends share daily. However, I'm glad I watched this one. Pretty thought-provoking and heart-warming. I hope you enjoy:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD8tjhVO1Tc


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Beagle looks pretty in purple, *dawg*.
> 
> Two friends of mine each posted the same video on Facebook. I rarely watch the videos people smack up there because I basically skim Facebook, stalking my progeny and looking for photos and artwork my son and friends share daily. However, I'm glad I watched this one. Pretty thought-provoking and heart-warming. I hope you enjoy:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jD8tjhVO1Tc


Nice, CG. Made me smile, too [emoji2]


----------



## Farmer Jon

Results from the allergist. Jasper is no longer allergic to wheat soy and dairy!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Farmer Jon said:


> Results from the allergist. Jasper is no longer allergic to wheat soy and dairy!



Hooray!!


----------



## dragnlaw

Well, CONGRATS!!!!  Jon - bet you are ALL smiling ear to ear!


----------



## Andy M.

Great video, CG.

The best news today, John.


----------



## Dawgluver

Great news, Jon!


----------



## GotGarlic

That must be a huge relief for you and your family, Jon [emoji2]


----------



## taxlady

I saw that video a week or so ago, but it made me smile again. And there is something in that video that made me smile extra: the Danish term for stepparents: bonus parents.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> Results from the allergist. Jasper is no longer allergic to wheat soy and dairy!



Great news! I love hearing good news when it comes regarding children and the elderly.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*8-year old drives to McD's for a burger*

Oh my gosh, Himself and I chuckled our way through this story:

*Ohio boy, 8, craving McDonald's burger, takes parents' van to drive-thru*

"Witnesses tell police the boy stopped at red lights, obeyed the speed limit and waited for traffic to pass before making a left turn into the McDonald's..."

The child should give driving lessons to the people in the towns around us. They roll through STOPtion signs, speed (and tail-gate), and cut you off to make left turns. Every trip out is an adventure!


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> Oh my gosh, Himself and I chuckled our way through this story:
> 
> *Ohio boy, 8, craving McDonald's burger, takes parents' van to drive-thru*
> 
> "Witnesses tell police the boy stopped at red lights, obeyed the speed limit and waited for traffic to pass before making a left turn into the McDonald's..."
> 
> The child should give driving lessons to the people in the towns around us. They roll through STOPtion signs, speed (and tail-gate), and cut you off to make left turns. Every trip out is an adventure!



CG, when I have to make a run to the store on my scooter, I have one street to cross that is pretty busy. I get just my front wheel off the curb so the drivers can see I want to cross. I try to keep in mind, that even though I have the right of way, I will often just wave the cars to continue after they stop for the sign. This morning I even had a driver lower her window so she could thank me. That was a first. But for those that don't stop for that sign and just run it, I try to get a quick glance of the make of the car and at least three numbers or letters on their plate. For someone who just runs that sign without any indication of even putting their foot on the brake, I have reported them to the registry. They send me the paper work, I fill it out and send it back. So about three or four weeks later, after I forgotten all about a report I made, a car came to a complete stop, rolled down the window and the driver started to scream at me. It seems he got a very high fine on two counts. One for failure to stop at a STOP sign and the second for failure to give way for a handicap. I responded with "thank you for letting me know the final result of my complaint. I then wave him through after I got back on the sidewalk. No way was I going to chance of going in front of him with his bad attitude of anger showing.  I carry a small pad of paper and pen for just such offenders. As a rule though, unless it is a really bad driver at that stop sign, if they have kids in the car, I don't report it. Two moving violations can really do damage to their insurance rate. BTW, men are the worst offenders. This street has a stop sign at every corner.


----------



## taxlady

Kid was smart enough to look at videos to learn to drive.


----------



## Dawgluver

Just as I was reading here about that little boy and his sister, guess what popped up on the local news?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

When I was in the living room earlier to tell Himself that, guess what popped up on OUR TV news, *Dawg*?  This story is getting more mileage than that kid drove!



Addie said:


> ...For someone who just runs that sign without any indication of even putting their foot on the brake, I have reported them to the registry. They send me the paper work, I fill it out and send it back...


I call BS, *Addie*. The Registry does not have the authority to issue traffic citations, just local and state police. 

Not that he's an expert, but Himself said he would think that if you did call the Registry they would refer you to your own local police. It would then be up to the police department as to whether or not they wanted to station a patrol to catch people who run stop signs. I suppose I could verify this with Chief Steve the next time I'm at the town hall...except I'll have forgotten by then. Whatevah.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> When I was in the living room earlier to tell Himself that, guess what popped up on OUR TV news, *Dawg*?  This story is getting more mileage than that kid drove!
> 
> 
> I call BS, *Addie*. The Registry does not have the authority to issue traffic citations, just local and state police.
> 
> Not that he's an expert, but Himself said he would think that if you did call the Registry they would refer you to your own local police. It would then be up to the police department as to whether or not they wanted to station a patrol to catch people who run stop signs. I suppose I could verify this with Chief Steve the next time I'm at the town hall...except I'll have forgotten by then. Whatevah.



No, they would refer it to the State Police. They have an office of Troopers in the Main Registry office in Quincy. Also at least one officer in each regional office. I send mine to Quincy. Remember, my daughter worked for the Registry in the Administration Department in Quincy for more than 30 years. She is the one who gave me the information and the Officer's name that I should send it to directly. My daughter was, aside from the paper work, was also the one the State Police called when they had a "Want and Warrant" call for a stopped car. 

Keep in mind that *All* traffic laws are governed by the State. Cities and towns even have to get to determine one way streets with the State's permission on the recommendation of the local law officials.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My point, *Addie*, was that I cannot believe an authority fines someone based on a report by a "concerned citizen". That's hearsay, your word against the driver. Without observation by or visual proof such as a video for the police (local or state), it would be an entire beehive of problems for a state authority to fine people with reckless abandon. Lawyers would be all over something like that. You can't punish people on someone else's word.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OK, back to things that make people smile...

************************************

Himself and I were smiling when we came out of the play. It was slow, in parts, and a couple of actors were a little stiff, but then our friend Billy DID come out as the waiter.  Over and over, as he was a different waiter in a different restaurant about six times. OMG, we were rolling in our seats!  His performance(s) were worth the price of admission. After that, we stopped at Applebee's and actually enjoyed our food. 'Twasn't bad, for a chain.

But the very best, smiley-est part of the night? We had a taste for ice cream, but at midnight you can't find anything much open around here but a major, 24-hour grocery store. That was OK, because they carry some quality brands. While browsing between quality (Graeter's Bourbon Pecan Chocolate Chip) or quantity (Friendly's Natural Chocolate Peanut Butter). I got to talking to the young man (maybe about 30 years old or so) next to us, telling him that the Graeter's was so rich he'd eat less than a serving's worth. He asked if they had anything that was chocolate ice cream, not just chips. Nope, they didn't. After a little more back-and-forth, he made his choice and we made ours. But...my eyes kept going back to the chocolate PB because I also had a taste for chocolate. Heck, the weather is getting warmer, they were both on sale...so we picked two. Get to the check-out, my new best friend is just finishing up as we get there. I put them down laughing, saying we decided on both quality AND quantity. When he's ready to leave, he slips a $20 to the cashier and walking away quickly says "this will take care of my new friends here". And off he goes!  OhMyGosh, I was just so surprised! The $20 was way more than enough, so as we're leaving the register area I say to the cashier "use what is left for the next people coming up behind us" and Himself and I skedaddle before they get too close. The cashier winked and said "sure will", smiling at our conspiracy.

When we got to the parking lot, our benefactor was just pulling down the aisle. He stopped, we shook hands and I told him about the change, and we each went our own way.

Now my new mission is to figure out how I can create my own random acts of kindness. Since I charge everything and don't go to coffee shops (so I can't do the cup-for-the-next-guy kinda thing) I need to come up with my own shtick.


----------



## taxlady

CG, you could start carrying a bit of cash.

This made me smile:

Hundreds of reindeer in Norway created a heart formation with the help from reindeer herder Aslak Antes.


----------



## Dawgluver

taxlady said:


> CG, you could start carrying a bit of cash.
> 
> This made me smile:
> 
> Hundreds of reindeer in Norway created a heart formation with the help from reindeer herder Aslak Antes.




Aww.  Sweet!

This cracked me up yesterday morning.  We were walking back to our hotel, and just before we got across the street, DH lost the sole from the bottom of one of his beloved Keens sandals.  DH LOVES his Keens sandals.  He even wears them to work with socks in the winter (???). He's flipping out as no fewer than 10 cars run over the lost sole before he's able to retrieve it.  "Dawg!  They're running over my shoe!"  Like I could step into the middle of the road and direct traffic.  The staff at the restaurant across the street got to witness the episode as well, and were cracking up too.

He took them to a father/son shoe repair shop a few blocks away, they do great repairs for very little money, and should be good as new soon.  So now he's wearing my Tevas, that luckily have adjustable velcro straps.  And apparently they're no longer MY Tevas.  His toes hang over the end.  The things we do for love.


----------



## LPBeier

I was smiling reading the last few posts here, *Dawg*, *Taxy *, and *CG*!

I have to give a little background before my smile moment. I was scheduled to have surgery on my hernia back in March and got bumped. Then it was set for May 5th and they said it was set in stone. I was actually disappointed because May 5th is the premiere of the new "Guardians of the Galaxy" movie. But I wanted the surgery over with. Well, it was canceled again. 

What's there to smile about? TB still has the day off for the surgery so he is taking me to a matinee of the movie. He said that either way he was going to make sure I was "in stitches" on the 5th!


----------



## GotGarlic

So the ceiling fan chain that broke the other day required a new switch, so while he was out getting that, he picked up this cute set of light and fan pulls. I smile every time I look up in the kitchen [emoji2]


----------



## LPBeier

Those are so cute, GG! They got me smiling too!


----------



## medtran49

GotGarlic said:


> So the ceiling fan chain that broke the other day required a new switch, so while he was out getting that, he picked up this cute set of light and fan pulls. I smile every time I look up in the kitchen [emoji2]
> View attachment 26751


 
Well it makes it easy to tell which is which for the um memory challenged among us.  At least if they were put on correctly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

medtran49 said:


> Well it makes it easy to tell which is which for the um memory challenged among us.  At least if they were put on correctly.



I would be severely tempted to switch them around...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I would be severely tempted to switch them around...


My dear friend, when you come over, you will have to stay on the *other* side of the peninsula


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Love the ceiling fan pulls, *GG*! Mine are more like puzzles: I have a baseball mitt for the light because the globe is round, and the pull for the fan is a flower with five petals because the fan has five blades.  Works for me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> My dear friend, when you come over, you will have to stay on the *other* side of the peninsula
> View attachment 26754



Spoilsport...


----------



## GotGarlic

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Spoilsport...[emoji38]


We wouldn't want to confuse DH too much... [emoji38]


----------



## Addie

taxlady said:


> CG, you could start carrying a bit of cash.
> 
> One or two dollars will seldom break someone's bank. Even the residents of this building who are on fixed incomes, have been known to perform RAKs.


----------



## Cheryl J

Very cute ceiling fan/light pulls, GG!  I love those.  If my fans didn't have remotes, I would be very tempted to go see if Home Depot has any!


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like a really fun evening at the play, CG!  Glad your friend who played the waiter brought so many smiles.  Who knows, maybe he'll end up on Broadway! 

The RAK's were nice to read about, too.  I need to do that more often in one way or another.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> CG, you could start carrying a bit of cash....





Addie said:


> ...One or two dollars will seldom break someone's bank. Even the residents of this building who are on fixed incomes, have been known to perform RAKs.


I usually do have some cash with me. However, the chance to do what happened to me is nil most of the time since I'm shopping during a busier time of day. I'm a pretty kind person; however, I'm not so generous as to pick up the tab for the person behind me when they're doing a full week's worth, too! Besides, a random *act* of kindness doesn't have to involve money. 

Now to toss cold water on my story, check out what I realized about the cashier who winked at me conspiratorially when I told him to use the change for the next customer who was coming up behind us:  Petty Vents. If I had taken a good look at the clerk so I could identify him again, I might consider a Random Act of Bonking.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> We wouldn't want to confuse DH too much... [emoji38]



True!


----------



## LPBeier

I am smiling because while packing I found something that I thought was long lost...my grandmother's engagement ring. It has a single solitaire on a gold band. I thought I had lost it years ago before I was married (the first time).

I had two very large cats, Sherbrooke and Seymore. Seymore had a habit of knocking things off my dresser. The ring was on there instead of in my jewelry box because my fingers swell and I often have to take them off (my wedding ring is off right now but safely tucked away).

What I guessed had happened was that Sherbrooke had knocked it off and it went into the garbage can beside the bed. I was heartbroken. That was 35 years ago.

So where was it all this time (7 moves, different furniture, and different clothes)?

I was cleaning out my clothing drawers of what to keep and what to give/throw away.

I have a T-shirt from Terry Fox's original Marathon of Hope Run which he signed for me for working on the fundraiser. I only wore it at the office we used and then put it away in my drawer. It got moved from drawer to drawer over the years and I had no idea that in the fold was a buried treasure...my ring! I unfolded the shirt to look at the signature of my dear friend and out popped the ring.

Thanks, Terry!


----------



## Addie

LPBeier said:


> I am smiling because while packing I found something that I thought was long lost...my grandmother's engagement ring. It has a single solitaire on a gold band. I thought I had lost it years ago before I was married (the first time).
> 
> I had two very large cats, Sherbrooke and Seymore. Seymore had a habit of knocking things off my dresser. The ring was on there instead of in my jewelry box because my fingers swell and I often have to take them off (my wedding ring is off right now but safely tucked away).
> 
> What I guessed had happened was that Sherbrooke had knocked it off and it went into the garbage can beside the bed. I was heartbroken. That was 35 years ago.
> 
> So where was it all this time (7 moves, different furniture, and different clothes)?
> 
> I was cleaning out my clothing drawers of what to keep and what to give/throw away.
> 
> I have a T-shirt from Terry Fox's original Marathon of *Hope Run* which he signed for me for working on the fundraiser. I only wore it at the office we used and then put it away in my drawer. It got moved from drawer to drawer over the years and I had no idea that in the fold was a buried treasure...my ring! I unfolded the shirt to look at the signature of my dear friend and out popped the ring.
> 
> Thanks, Terry!



See? Never GIVE UP "HOPE". There was a divine reason it was in "that" particular Tee shirt. That isn't just a smile incident, that calls for an "ear to ear grin!


----------



## LPBeier

Addie said:


> See? Never GIVE UP "HOPE". There was a divine reason it was in "that" particular Tee shirt. That isn't just a smile incident, that calls for an "ear to ear grin!



Yes, Addie, you are so right!


----------



## taxlady

What a sweet story LP.


----------



## LPBeier

Thanks *Taxy*! 
It seems that Terry is my guardian angel. You may remember I relayed a story last year about the yearbook that was lost 40 years ago and out of the blue it was returned to me from the school. They made sure it got back to me because Terry had signed it. How they found that one signature out of the many that were all over the inside covers and any blank pages.


----------



## Dawgluver

Neato, LP!  So glad you found it!

I love Mexico.  Where else do you see macho men lovingly walking what appear to be rats on a string, then on closer inspection, they're chihuahuas!  Not pitbulls, not rotties (nothing wrong with those either, but they're more stereotypically macho) but much beloved chis.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

LPBeier said:


> I am smiling because while packing I found something that I thought was long lost...my grandmother's engagement ring...


Wonderful! Suddenly, cleaning and packing for your move became worth it!


Macho guys with tiny dogs!  You must see all sorts of oddities in Mexico. Enjoy vacation - what, your fifth of the year so far?


----------



## Dawgluver

Heh.  Only one trip to Mexico so far this year, CG!  Too much family-ing on DH's side.  It ate into our Mexican time.

It's also how cute the Mexican daddies are with their niños.  Mama can enjoy her cervesa, and daddy hauls the bambinos around.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

[photo courtesy of Rainbow Drive-In]

I saw this this today on Rainbow Drive-In's Face Book Page.
OH my gravy all over my two scoops rice!! (that's OMG! in my world) 
THIS is how we roll in Hawaii!
Gravy all over!
(btw that's Hamburger Steak, Mac Salad, Fries and Brown Gravy ALL OVER!!)


When I saw this the first thing I did was yell out, "YUM!"
then the biggest smile come over my face!

We just found out that we get to go back home and stay at our favorite vacation rental in Honolulu!  This is the icing on the cake,
Rainbow's, as it's loving called by the locals, is at the top of the street where we'll be staying, CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## JoAnn L.

*Last thing that made me smile?*

Our neighbor came over this afternnon and asked our grandson Josh if he would cut her grass this summer. He is thrilled.


----------



## Cheryl J

I bet he is, JoAnn.   He'll feel so 'grown up' having a job and earning his own money.


----------



## buckytom

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> View attachment 26790
> [photo courtesy of Rainbow Drive-In]
> 
> I saw this this today on Rainbow Drive-In's Face Book Page.
> OH my gravy all over my two scoops rice!! (that's OMG! in my world)
> THIS is how we roll in Hawaii!
> Gravy all over!
> (btw that's Hamburger Steak, Mac Salad, Fries and Brown Gravy ALL OVER!!)
> 
> 
> When I saw this the first thing I did was yell out, "YUM!"
> then the biggest smile come over my face!
> 
> We just found out that we get to go back home and stay at our favorite vacation rental in Honolulu!  This is the icing on the cake,
> Rainbow's, as it's loving called by the locals, is at the top of the street where we'll be staying, CAN'T WAIT!!




K-girl, isn't that a Hawaiian thing called loco moco or something?

El JoAnn, congrats to your grandson on his first job.


Watching my boy play rugby every Sunday on the 16u team brings a smile to my face, and a terrified grimace to DW's. He's on the bottom right in the first picture (#11), and  in the middle of the second.


----------



## buckytom

Hmm, those are low res. I'll fix them later.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

buckytom said:


> K-girl,* isn't that a Hawaiian thing called loco moco or something?*
> 
> El JoAnn, congrats to your grandson on his first job.
> 
> 
> Watching my boy play rugby every Sunday on the 16u team brings a smile to my face, and a terrified grimace to DW's. He's on the bottom right in the first picture (#11), and  in the middle of the second.



Bucky, that's a Hamburger Steak, a scoop of Mac Salad and some Fries all covered in Brown Gravy MMM 
Loco Moco is a huge scoop of steamed White Rice topped with a Hamburger Patty, a fried Egg and Brown Gravy 
Ya kinda seenin' the pattern here? We *LOVE* our GRAVY!!!  

Oh and btw, I think that Rugby for young men is a wonderful thing!
Congrats


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Congrats to your grandson Josh on the summer job, *JoAnn*. If he wants to see New England, he can come do our lawn, too. We'll pay well. 



buckytom said:


> ....Watching my boy play rugby every Sunday on the 16u team brings a smile to my face, and a terrified grimace to DW's. He's on the bottom right in the first picture (#11), and  in the middle of the second.


Rugby rocks, *bt*. It's football for real men.


----------



## JoAnn L.

When Josh told her that he would take the job, she was going to shake his hand instead he gave her a big hug. She loved it.


----------



## Cheryl J

That's sweet, JoAnn. 

Good action pics of your boy, bucky.  He sure has grown!  I get DW's apprehension.  Tyler just got a tooth knocked out playing ball a couple of weeks ago.  Fortunately he's only 6 and it was a baby tooth. He was quite proud of that, but will pay closer attention.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself wandered up from the basement a short while ago. I had heard him busy playing with his "Boys' Toys", saw squealing away every now and then. I said to him "so, what are you doing?" His reply? "Making Man Glitter."* 


*sawdust


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself wandered up from the basement a short while ago. I had heard him busy playing with his "Boys' Toys", saw squealing away every now and then. I said to him "so, what are you doing?" His reply? "Making Man Glitter."* [emoji38]
> 
> 
> *sawdust


 Love that


----------



## Kayelle

Good one CG!! *sawdust*
I must admit I was holding my breath when you said he was squealing in the basement playing with his boys toys.


----------



## dragnlaw

LOL...  I was echoing Kayelle!  love it...  sawdust, too funny


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Ladies, minds out of the gutter please. It was the SAW that was squealing! [emoji38]


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> Himself wandered up from the basement a short while ago. I had heard him busy playing with his "Boys' Toys", saw squealing away every now and then. I said to him "so, what are you doing?" His reply? "Making *Man Glitter.*"*
> 
> 
> *sawdust


 
 I'll have to tell my brother that one - he'd love it.


----------



## Farmer Jon

My son got this award at school yesterday. For being a good friend and never excluding anyone. He is the one in the middle.


----------



## dragnlaw

Way to go Zane!  and kudos to the parents for raising him right.


----------



## Kayelle

Jon, that seriously does my heart good to see awards like that for school kids these days!! There may be hope for world after all. 
Give him a big hug from this grandma.


----------



## Dawgluver

Sweet, Jon!

I was looking out the sunroom window again, and up wanders my friend, the doe.  I started taking her picture, and she even posed for me.  Then next thing I see, up bounds her fawn!  It was tiny, even smaller than Beagle!  Just adorable!  They hung out under the birdfeeder for awhile, then headed into the woods.


----------



## Addie

Farmer Jon said:


> My son got this award at school yesterday. For being a good friend and never excluding anyone. He is the one in the middle.
> View attachment 26928View attachment 26929



Now that kid is going to grow up to adulthood and show the rest of us what a great citizen he is. Give him a big hug from all of us and let him know that he is a very special boy. The world is proud of him.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> Sweet, Jon!
> 
> I was looking out the sunroom window again, and up wanders my friend, the doe.  I started taking her picture, and she even posed for me.  Then next thing I see, up bounds her fawn!  It was tiny, even smaller than Beagle!  Just adorable!  They hung out under the birdfeeder for awhile, then headed into the woods.



Ohhhhhh how cool is that?? So where the heck are the pictures girl?


----------



## Dawgluver

Kayelle said:


> Ohhhhhh how cool is that?? So where the heck are the pictures girl?




Right now they're the size of a small postage stamp.  I'll have to fiddle with them to make them visible.


----------



## LPBeier

I keep smiling every time I see Violet prance around the off-leash dog park right across the street of our new condo. In her first years she had a huge back yard and then we moved to a townhouse with a postage stamp piece of grass in our fenced area. Now she has an even bigger "back yard" with a bunch of friends to share it with! She, like me has osteoarthritis so can't run like the little dogs but seems to tag along with the other senior citizens (she is 13 on June 1st).

When she is happy, I am happy!


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Right now they're the size of a small postage stamp. I'll have to fiddle with them to make them visible.


 
Oooh, would love to see the pics Dawg, if you can make them larger. How fortunate you are to have deer so close by....not if they eat your garden goodies, though....


----------



## Cheryl J

Jon, congrats on your little son's award. That is certainly something to be proud of, and frame-able.

LP, so glad to hear Violet is loving her new digs!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Sitting in Mom's yard howling with Jethro when the trains go by.  Most...fun...ever!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You're certifiable, *PF*! Love it!

*Dawg*, I want to see deer pictures, too. I guess you don't have problems with deer ticks? We're in a hot zone for Lyme disease, so I freak any time I see a deer, mouse...all those carriers. Once bitten, twice shy...and it was actually Himself that was bitten!

*Farmer Jon*, congrats to Zane, you, and his Mom. Good work over there.

*LP*, isn't it fun when our fur babies have a fun time? Almost like romping with them. Glad to hear you're all settling into the new digs.


----------



## Dawgluver

We're a tick hot zone here too, CG.  I'm constantly checking.  They need to come out with Frontline for people.

Stupidly, I got so excited about the fawn that I took the pics with my phone instead of my iPad, which would have made the pics much bigger.


----------



## Kayelle

Dawgluver said:


> We're a tick hot zone here too, CG.  I'm constantly checking.  They need to come out with Frontline for people.
> 
> *Stupidly, I got so excited about the fawn that I took the pics with my phone instead of my iPad, which would have made the pics much bigger.*



Dawg, go to photobucket.com to upload your pictures...easy peasy and the best possible pictures from anywhere.


----------



## Andy M.

Dawgluver said:


> ...Stupidly, I got so excited about the fawn that I took the pics with my phone instead of my iPad, which would have made the pics much bigger.



I'm not sure that's true.  I just took a photo with SO's iPad and the same photo with my iPhone.  There were within 0.03 megapixels of each other.  They have the same resolution despite it's displaying bigger on the bigger iPad screen.


----------



## Dawgluver

Ha!  It worked (I think).

That little leggy clump in front of mama is the fawn.

I couldn't bring up pics from my phone to the tablet, but I also have the DC app on my phone.


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawg, what a beautiful shot of the doe and her fawn.    And what beautiful scenery around your home, with or without the wildlife!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Addie

Teddy went to his barber this morning. Not his favorite activity. Spike had an appointment and left him here after his hair cut. He is so mad at Spike that he is taking it out on all of us. He stayed in the bathroom and just stared at the sink cabinet until Spike came to get him. When Spike came back, he took him out to do his thing. He walked around the block and headed right for the door to come back in. And now he is still pouting like a spoiled child. He is so funny when he gets mad at Spike. And now he is pouting with all of us. Such a petulant child!


----------



## Kayelle

I love that shot Dawg!!  How beautiful...........it looks like she came by again to show you her new baby. Sigh...


----------



## Dawgluver

Thanks, ladies!  The baby can't be more than a couple weeks old, but it's feisty!


----------



## dragnlaw

Sweet Dawg. Love it. 

My dog goes crazy if one passes thru the yard. I always have to check around the whole house before I let her out! LOL  Because I never know if it is a deer, fox, coyote, cat, raccoon,  dog or ..yikes!..  a skunk!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Dawg*, what a sweet photo of a dear deer family.


----------



## Cheryl J

My daughter, SIL, and 6 yr. old Tyler just got back Monday from a 3-day trip to Disneyland, and Tyler hasn't stopped talking to me about it since.  He was out like a light within 15 minutes when they got in the car to come home. I'm not surprised, they walked 17 miles in 3 days! It was his first trip to Disneyland and California Adventure.


----------



## Dawgluver

Oh, I bet Tyler was exhausted!  Six would be a great age to experience that though.  What fun!

And 17 miles is quite a hike for a little kid.  Tyler, you rock!  (Or walk)


----------



## Cheryl J

Dawgluver said:


> Oh, I bet Tyler was exhausted! Six would be a great age to experience that though. What fun!
> 
> And 17 miles is quite a hike for a little kid. Tyler, you rock! (Or walk)


 
 I'll tell him you said that! He's a pretty active little fella anyway, so all that walking didn't really hit him until the drive home. He said his favorite was "Soarin' Around the World" - it's really awesome, it feels like you're in a hang glider and the special effects are pretty cool. I went on it a few years ago when it was "Soarin' Over California" and since I'm afraid of heights it kind of freaked me out , but it was still amazing. 
 (short version)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KxDH2BAgr4


----------



## Dawgluver

I would love that!  Carnival rides, the scarier the better, were always my thing.  Though don't try to get me up on a ladder to clean the gutters!


----------



## Cheryl J

No ladder climbing for me, either!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Dawgluver said:


> I would love that!  Carnival rides, the scarier the better, were always my thing.  *Though don't try to get me up on a ladder to clean the gutters!*



I'm the same...so tell me why I offered to paint the outer door attic access  with a picture at Mom's house...


----------



## JoAnn L.

The last thing to make me smile was eating some cinnamom bread I bought from the Amish at our Farmers Market this morning. So delicious.


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm the same...so tell me why I offered to paint the outer door attic access with a picture at Mom's house...



...cause you are her daughter and you can't say no to her!


----------



## LPBeier

There is a pup across the hall on the other side of the elevators named Nikki. She is a sweetheart. Once Violet saw them coming out of their suite when we were coming home from the park. Another time, Nikki saw us going into our suite. 

So now, they both tug past the elevator trying to see if the other one is coming!

Her "Mom" and I can't help but chuckle at how these two have become friends. Once at the park another dog was bugging Nikki and Violet just stood and growled like a protective mother. Then they walked off together.


----------



## Aunt Bea

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'm the same...so tell me why I offered to paint the outer door attic access  with a picture at Mom's house...



Maybe you could convince them to settle for a poster! 










https://www.redbubble.com/people/an...ster&rbs=f2bfd4eb-f11c-49f8-b6c9-52ab447549eb


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

My handsome cowboy!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Lookin' good there, pard'ner.  Looking a little more western and a little less Hawaiian.

*********************************************

Himself was at it again. While I was cleaning up after supper tonight, I was rinsing dishes with bare hands. At one point I pull my hands back and exclaim "ooo, you're hot" to the water...and Himself comes up behind me and says "I know".  Darn him, I never heard him walk  into the kitchen!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Aunt Bea said:


> Maybe you could convince them to settle for a poster!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.redbubble.com/people/an...ster&rbs=f2bfd4eb-f11c-49f8-b6c9-52ab447549eb



I wish...it's on the exterior up near the peak of the house.  I'm doing a Tree of Life on the door.


----------



## JoAnn L.

The last thing to make me smile was my great-grandson just won the American Legion Award at school. It is the third in our family. His grandma ( my daughter) won it when she was in school and my grandson Josh also won the award. I am so pleased.


----------



## dragnlaw

Congrats to him and you too! That's not just a smile but a big billowing heart thump!  tell him "Way to go! from admiring Grandma's and GreatGrandma's  at DC!"


----------



## JoAnn L.

Thank you so much. The week before school let out they let the kids show their talent. Brody got up in front of the whole assembly and sang "In A New York State Of Mind". Even his mom and dad didn't know he was going to do that. It was a surprise. He was amazing.


----------



## mcrx

Oh, well laugh, smile...they are the same, Right?

Well, this latest episode of Rules of Engagement...the cricket match. The challenge banter at the beginning-HILARIOUS! Wish I could find the video for that clip. Lol


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm smiling from ear to ear, as the saying goes [emoji2] Being loyal to a grocery store has some great rewards sometimes [emoji38] We got a coupon from Kroger for *$75* worth of groceries for transferring a prescription to their pharmacy!! I picked it up today and the credit is on our store card. Now we're shopping for a new freezer so I can buy a whole lot of beef chuck and pork shoulder roasts to make sausage with. Sooooo excited!!


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm smiling from ear to ear, as the saying goes [emoji2] Being loyal to a grocery store has some great rewards sometimes [emoji38] We got a coupon from Kroger for *$75* worth of groceries for transferring a prescription to their pharmacy!! I picked it up today and the credit is on our store card. Now we're shopping for a new freezer so I can buy a whole lot of beef chuck and pork shoulder roasts to make sausage with. Sooooo excited!!


 w00t!


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I'm smiling from ear to ear, as the saying goes [emoji2] Being loyal to a grocery store has some great rewards sometimes [emoji38] We got a coupon from Kroger for *$75* worth of groceries for transferring a prescription to their pharmacy!! I picked it up today and the credit is on our store card. Now we're shopping for a new freezer so I can buy a whole lot of beef chuck and pork shoulder roasts to make sausage with. Sooooo excited!!



Congratulations.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Wow, *GG*, that's a great reward! Too bad they didn't give you a *FREE*zer, too.


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I'm smiling from ear to ear, as the saying goes [emoji2] Being loyal to a grocery store has some great rewards sometimes [emoji38] We got a coupon from Kroger for *$75* worth of groceries for transferring a prescription to their pharmacy!! I picked it up today and the credit is on our store card. Now we're shopping for a new freezer so I can buy a whole lot of beef chuck and pork shoulder roasts to make sausage with. Sooooo excited!!





Great deal. Congrats!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We've been spending a lot of fun time with the kids. Much to our son's chagrin, though, his parents are making friends with HIS friends! 

We had a great time at a minor league baseball game tonight. I've been to only one other minor league game, a long time ago (about a dozen years), and things were less silly then. Tonight there were all sorts of entertaining events taking place on the field between innings. A lot of them were "Harry Potter" influenced since this was "Harry Potter Night" at the game. They also had fireworks after the game - set to music from the movie. Never saw any of them, but I do like listening to most anything composed by John Williams.

BTW, the minor league team won...just like the big boys. This is one fun season!


----------



## Addie

At the World Series for the Minor Leagues, I was rooting for Texas to take the Title. It would have been a great moral booster at a time when Harvey was doing his best to destroy lives and families.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> We've been spending a lot of fun time with the kids. Much to our son's chagrin, though, his parents are making friends with HIS friends! ...


He's going to have to get used to that when you move back. They are adults. Also, you will probably be making friends with your friends' grown kids.


----------



## Addie

*Happiness for me is.....*

Today was quite an exceptional day for me. I was sitting on my scooter out in front of the building. I heard a very soft voice ask "Can I get by please?  So I start to move my scooter to the side. My granddaughter and her SO jump in front of my scooter. I knew Annie's brother was going to be stopping by in about an hour to bring me my new monitor. But I was stunned to see these two. I certainly wasn't expecting them. Pirate was in a lot of pain and he pretty much stayed in his room. Fine with me. Now you know why I never designated him as my Social Activities Director. But the real surprise was when I brought the girls up to my apartment, Teddy didn't even bark. Nor did he bark when my grandson showed up. 

Annie brought me a small cabbage (Perfect for my household and a bowl of KFC Cole Slaw) about four cucumbers, some freshly picked green beans and other goodies picked from their garden just before they left to come down from Maine to Mass. She also brought me a gallon container filled to the brim with freshly picked wild blueberries. She had picked the berries herself. I tasted one. Oh my goodness!!! They are so sweet. I may never eat cultivated blueberries again.

I washed, snapped and blanched the green beans for Spike to seal with the Food Saver I gave him. 

Then my grandson arrived. He has in tow my new monitor for my computer. And by this morning I had my new television. My old one blew up a couple of days ago. Grandchildren I don't get to see enough of, a new monitor to replace the one that was on its very last leg, a new TV and my final package from Jet arrived. I have had quite a day.


----------



## Cheryl J

Sounds like a good day, Addie.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That sounds like a great day, *Addie*. Maybe you'd like to add this post to either the "*Last thing that made you smile*" thread or "*The Thankfulness Club*" thread so that it can live on in one of the regular threads and not get lost. Heck, put it in both of them since you both smiled and were thankful!


----------



## caseydog

One of my neighbors just got back from Canada where she picked (and ate) a bunch of wild blueberries. She said the same thing about them. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw

Happy for you Addie!   

and yes, there is nothing like the taste of wild blueberries. Little tiny blue pearls full of pure flavour!  Wild ones are double or triple the price of cultivated ones.


----------



## cjmmytunes

Sounds like you had a wonderful day, Addie!  So glad for you.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> That sounds like a great day, *Addie*. Maybe you'd like to add this post to either the "*Last thing that made you smile*" thread or "*The Thankfulness Club*" thread so that it can live on in one of the regular threads and not get lost. Heck, put it in both of them since you both smiled and were thankful!



I knew there was a thread, but for the life of me, I couldn't think of the title. Moderators can you move this to the proper place, please?


----------



## Addie

cjmmytunes said:


> Sounds like you had a wonderful day, Addie!  So glad for you.



Thank you to all. I think I am going to buy a couple of blueberry bushes so my granddaughter can grow them. The last time she went blueberry picking, she looked up and was staring a bear right in its face on the other side of the bush. She let the bear win.


----------



## LPBeier

Addie, thanks for sharing your wonderful day with us.


----------



## Caslon

Contentment


----------



## Cooking Goddess

My baseball team! Over and over and over and....

20 games in a row!


----------



## Farmer Jon

We took the boys to a model train display last weekend. Jasper loves trains.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I fell last week and got skinned up pretty bad but I am healing really well. My grandson Josh started to tear up when he saw me but I told him I am doing really well but he said " I am just so sorry that this happened to my grandma." He is so sweet. He makes me smile all the time.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

JoAnn L. said:


> I fell last week and got skinned up pretty bad but I am healing really well. My grandson Josh started to tear up when he saw me but I told him I am doing really well but he said " I am just so sorry that this happened to my grandma." He is so sweet. He makes me smile all the time.



What a Sweetheart!  I am glad you are okay.


----------



## Aunt Bea

JoAnn L. said:


> I fell last week and got skinned up pretty bad but I am healing really well. My grandson Josh started to tear up when he saw me but I told him I am doing really well but he said " I am just so sorry that this happened to my grandma." He is so sweet. He makes me smile all the time.



The kid sounds like a keeper!

Glad to hear that you are OK and on the mend,


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You have such a sweet grandson, JoAnn. Glad to hear you're getting better.


----------



## JoAnn L.

I was very lucky that I didn't break anything. The worst was a few days later when the pain in the old bones started to hurt. And I must have pulled something around the lung area. But all is so much better now. I keep pouring Hydrogen Peroxide on the scabs, I am letting them air dry. Thanks everyone for your kind words.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Went to pick some pumpkins. Zane wanted to pull his wagons.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

So cute, Farmer Jon! Will you end up having to carve all of those pumpkins?


----------



## dragnlaw

The Pumpkin Train has arrived!  Have to find a whistle for him to blow. 

So cute *Jon*!  

Ahh *JoAnn*, just read your post...  Oww!  and what a sweetie your grandson, it's things like that make the healing easier.


----------



## Farmer Jon

Yea we will carve them. We love toasted pumpkin seeds. I will probably smash a couple in the chicken yard. They love pumpkin too and it's a natural wormer. Supposedly.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1....   

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So cute Jon!


----------



## dragnlaw

Farmer Jon said:


> Yea we will carve them. We love toasted pumpkin seeds. I will probably smash a couple in the chicken yard. They love pumpkin too and it's a natural wormer. Supposedly.



You can just leave them outside to freeze, then bring them in somewhere to defrost (just a little bit!) then throw it back to the chickens. That way they have their seeds all winter to help with the worming. _Supposedly_ it is the seeds that do the work of worming.   

I haven't/didn't grow pumpkins but I would drive past a field - way after Halloween - and ask for them.  They were pretty much frozen by then and free!


----------



## Farmer Jon

dragnlaw said:


> You can just leave them outside to freeze, then bring them in somewhere to defrost (just a little bit!) then throw it back to the chickens. That way they have their seeds all winter to help with the worming. _Supposedly_ it is the seeds that do the work of worming.
> 
> I haven't/didn't grow pumpkins but I would drive past a field - way after Halloween - and ask for them.  They were pretty much frozen by then and free!


In my chicken groups on Facebook some people swear by pumpkin seeds. Others say its just an old wives tale.


----------



## dragnlaw

The chicken forums I was on was pretty much the same.  It was/is usually spouted by 'natural' advocates.  Maybe the outer shells of the seeds act pretty much like DE!  

But whatever! the chickens enjoy the pumpkiins and it kept them busy during the cold winter days!


----------



## JoAnn L.

*Last thing that made me smile?*

Went to Goodwill yesterday and got a 4CD set of Roots Of Blues. It is incredible.
Its got lots of B.B. King, Billie Holiday, Big Joe Williams, John Lee Hooker , Muddy Waters, Peter Chatman, Ma Rainey, Memphis Minnie and lots more and it was only $2.99. Love listening to it in the car, it helps sitting at all the red lights.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1...  Great music...  

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J

I love the wagons and pumpkin pics, Jon! So cute.  I see that Kitty decided to go along, too. 

Good deal on the blues CDs, JoAnn!


----------



## buckytom

JoAnn L. said:


> Went to Goodwill yesterday and got a 4CD set of Roots Of Blues. It is incredible.
> Its got lots of B.B. King, Billie Holiday, Big Joe Williams, John Lee Hooker , Muddy Waters, Peter Chatman, Ma Rainey, Memphis Minnie and lots more and it was only $2.99. Love listening to it in the car, it helps sitting at all the red lights.



Wow, El Joann, nice score.



As far as pumpkins go, I've recently found out that lots of creatures love them: deer, bears, groundhogs, chipmunks, and squirrels. Especially the squirrels.  We've always gone punkin pickin every year, then displayed the literal fruits of our labor on the front steps.

Since we've moved into the mountains, we've found that we're not making a pretty display on the front steps  with the pumpkins, but rather just feeding the local wildlife who make a big mess of them. The squirrels seem to go out of their way to chew a hole into a pumpkin, then scatter and eat the seeds in what looks like the boozy aftermath of a college dorm party, all over the front yard.


----------



## Addie

I always go for the small pumpkins. They are really sweet and full of natural sugar. I cook them up, puree them and into the freezer it goes. Fifteen ounces in each packet. The same amount as the can without all the additives. Cheaper than to buy by the can all year long. And a good way of getting a veggie into family members. Been doing that for year. If I offered my kids squash as a veggie, they would turn their nose up. Offer them a pumpkin cheesecake or pumpkin pie, gone in seconds. I never told them it was a veggie. And I never will. 

My SIL will do the picking, while my daughter pushes me around in my wheelchair. Will be off my leg for several weeks. Then PT. I have a stool in my kitchen that I can rest my bad leg on. Kneel my bad leg on the stool, stand and hop around with the other leg. I am determined to make that pumpkin puree. And I also have Pirate to help me in the kitchen. He can learn a new recipe and skill while helping me.


----------



## Just Cooking

Hope you are fully recovered soon, Addie...  

Ross


----------



## Addie

Just Cooking said:


> Hope you are fully recovered soon, Addie...
> 
> Ross



Thank you. I am hoping I can just keep my leg. But I have nothing to complain about. I got 10 years from it that I wasn't supposed to. I am just grateful for those 10 years. Hopping around a small kitchen with crutches is no fun. But at least my kitchen is narrow and I can grab on if I start to fall.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I have no doubt that you will be fine Addie, you're a strong lady!!



Last thing that made me smile:





About, oh two weeks ago, I bought a BIG bag of
assorted chocolate candies for the trick-or-treat-ers,
UMMMMMM 
*IT'S GONE!*
DH made quick work of that bag, I'll tell you!
Me, well, I only had _maybe_ 5 or 6 pieces, I'm not a
big chocolate fan (I only like the Twix bars ).


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Awhile back, DH and I took a road trip to Southern Az again, and took along with us our usual Starbuck's Via Instant coffee.
Both of us noticed that it just wasn't that great and that we should look for something else.
Today, DH suggested that we take our Keurig with us the next time we road trip, uummm, NO!  Have you seen how big that thing is?
Rather than be negative, I Googled looking for a travel Keurig, and there is one!
I searched several sites and believe it or not, Keurig offered the best price.
The regualr price, anywhere, is $99.99.
Keurig.com had it on sale for $69.99!
As I was updating my information on their website, I noticed a 'coupon code' for an  additional 20% off!
I paid $55.99 plus tax and free shipping!

That's almost half off!
And yes, I did order the Chili Red color machine


----------



## dragnlaw

Kgirl,  it is very possible it is not your coffee or the machine on your travels...  but the water!  My British in-laws both swore the tea tasted much different up at the cottage...  for the better! LOL  but that was pure lake water from the depths of a deep lake as against city water.  (just saying but nice score on the new machine! - that doesn't happen to often from the manufacturers themselves.)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

You may be right about the water dragn, the water down south of us is horrid!
And, right? When does the manufacturer offer better deals? They must be in need of sales *shrug*

Today I had another smile, courtesy of DH yet again  

I'm sitting at my little desk in the kitchen looking up a recipe on the computer ...

DH: There seems to be a mouse in the shower 
Me: WHAT?!

DH: You may want to take a look at that when you have a minute

I dash into the master bathroom and what do I find?
I had washed my hair this morning and had cleared the drain of any of my hair in a small wad in the corner to pick up later and dispose of ... 

Me: DEAR!!! That's hair, dang it (as I have my pan in hand to smack a mouse)
DH: Well, it looked like a mouse to me
Me: We need to get you new glasses, oh wait, we just did


----------



## caseydog

This is a tough one. I've been thinking about it for awhile. The one thing that always pops into my head is not all that recent, but it still pops into my head every time. 

I was shooting a 1972 Ferrari 365 GTB/4 Spyder, and the customer handed me the keys, and said, "Bring it back when you are done." 

I was floored, but did my best to play it cool. I was giddy. And, I got paid for it. 

We car guys are weird about what makes us smile. 

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Casey*, that's a great story! How long did it take for you to be done with it?



That's a lotta coffee pot to drag around on vacation, K-Girl. All we've ever taken is one of these: 






The one on the left looks exactly like Himself's...from his college days in 1966. Get that kind of mileage out of a Keurig! 


LOVE the hairy/mouse story, though!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, I started smiling on Thursday when the Indians won the first game in their playoff round. Got a great big smile on my face after game two Friday evening. It took 13 innings to pull off a win, but that number 13 sure was lucky for them tonight.

*CD*, looks like your team will be heading to my hometown next week Friday unless our respective opponents work some magic of their own.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Casey*, that's a great story! How long did it take for you to be done with it?



I was pretty nervous about that one, so I put less than 10 miles on it. But, I did drive it properly. A Ferrari six-carb V-12 will foul the plugs if you don't wind them up before shifting. So, for the good of the car... 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Casey*, that's a great story! How long did it take for you to be done with it?
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lotta coffee pot to drag around on vacation, K-Girl. All we've ever taken is one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the left looks exactly like Himself's...from his college days in 1966. Get that kind of mileage out of a Keurig!
> 
> 
> LOVE the hairy/mouse story, though!



HA! 
We had two like those "Brew-a-cup" way back when!

DH is so hooked on K-cup coffee since we visited with our nephew's wife back in oh, maybe 2013. She has the big one, which we ordered as soon as we got home!
Keurig® Mini K15 Coffee Maker | Small Coffee Machine
This compact sizer looks ok by me for car travel that is


----------



## tinlizzie

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> You may be right about the water dragn, the water down south of us is horrid!
> And, right? When does the manufacturer offer better deals? They must be in need of sales *shrug*
> 
> Today I had another smile, courtesy of DH yet again
> 
> I'm sitting at my little desk in the kitchen looking up a recipe on the computer ...
> 
> DH: There seems to be a mouse in the shower
> Me: WHAT?!
> View attachment 28099
> DH: You may want to take a look at that when you have a minute
> 
> I dash into the master bathroom and what do I find?
> I had washed my hair this morning and had cleared the drain of any of my hair in a small wad in the corner to pick up later and dispose of ...
> 
> Me: DEAR!!! That's hair, dang it (as I have my pan in hand to smack a mouse)
> DH: Well, it looked like a mouse to me
> Me: We need to get you new glasses, oh wait, we just did



 Oh, yes indeedy.  And now I know what's missing in my random collection of pots and pans -- a mouse smacker.


----------



## caseydog

Cooking Goddess said:


> Well, I started smiling on Thursday when the Indians won the first game in their playoff round. Got a great big smile on my face after game two Friday evening. It took 13 innings to pull off a win, but that number 13 sure was lucky for them tonight.
> 
> *CD*, looks like your team will be heading to my hometown next week Friday unless our respective opponents work some magic of their own.



I have a team in the MLB playoffs? How did I miss that? 

CD


----------



## caseydog

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, yes indeedy.  And now I know what's missing in my random collection of pots and pans -- a mouse smacker.



We had mice when we moved into a new house, and it took a few weeks to get them all. I was cleaning up mouse droppings with a shop vac, and encountered a mouse. 

Thaaawump! Sucked it right up. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

caseydog said:


> We had mice when we moved into a new house, and it took a few weeks to get them all. I was cleaning up mouse droppings with a shop vac, *and encountered a mouse.
> 
> Thaaawump! Sucked it right up*.
> 
> CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

DH's good buddy (they worked together for 25+ years) from back home in Hawaii, and his wife, came to visit with us not long ago and we all had a great time!  So nice to be with folks that you've known for a good portion of your life.

Today, we received yet another goody box from Hawaii!



Oh my gravy all over my two scoops rice (that's OMG! in my world) !!!

Two of those bags of snacks are already GONE!!! 

DH's afternoon cuppa coffee was made all the better with Lion Coffee from Hawaii, Vanilla Macadamia Nut flavored, MMM!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

tinlizzie said:


> Oh, yes indeedy.  And now *I know what's missing in my random collection of pots and pans *-- a mouse smacker.





Heh, it works!

We had a terrible time one summer, back in Hawaii, 
with field mice in the house.
One evening after work, I was taking a shower and in runs
our 130 pound German Shepherd and DH, both all worked about something
or another.
I had put down glue traps to try to figure out where the little beasties
were coming from.  Well, I got a hit and the thing was squeaking away downstairs.
"Come get this thing!" DH exclaimed and poor doggie had jumped up on the bed in fear. MEN! 
I wrapped a towel around me and grabbed my "disposal tongs" and off it went with a small prayer, apologizing to it.
"Sorry buddy, but you just can't come in my house, oh and tell all your friends too."


----------



## Cheryl J

Kgirl.....you crack me up!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OMG, *Casey*, love your mice-elimination method! 



caseydog said:


> I have a team in the MLB playoffs? How did I miss that?
> 
> CD


Nevermind. Texas is big - I had Houston mixed up with Dallas.  I suppose you aren't interested, then....


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cheryl J said:


> Kgirl.....you crack me up!




I tickle myself sometimes


----------



## dragnlaw

My latest big smile (aside from reading all these posts) is this morning it was raining sideways, huge drops and very warm but the dog refused to go out.  Fed her and then when the wind dropped out she went, squatted and dashed back in.   I got my coffee and decided the geese could wait a bit. 
Suddenly noticed it was just wind and no rain! Strolled out to do the geese and it looked like there might even be some sun soon. Decided I might even do some work outside later but came back in to finish my coffee.  

And the sky just opened up and dumped... 

... as I sit here with my coffee, smiling and wondering at the kindness of Mother Nature to let me get back in the house.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Hey, Mr. Tambourine Man!*

I was doing some paper shuffling, so I decided to put Morgan James on Youtube. The laptop was off to the side, but I could still see what was going on - kinda. Well, this video started out simple enough - music, singing, a little movement off to my left. All understandable for a music video. But, before the first minute was up, I was watching this video with complete attention. Why? The guy with the tambourine completely steals the show! What a riot. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EddjOiFcp9Y&index=5&list=RDEMK1lwLCH_kHBT9hNdCMeutw


I was out of breath just watching him.


----------



## JoAnn L.

*made me smile*

My SIL gave me a ham bone loaded with meat. I put it in the freezer for now but am going to make a big pot of bean soup soon.


----------



## Just Cooking

Love that after holiday meals...   

Ross


----------



## Addie

JoAnn L. said:


> My SIL gave me a ham bone loaded with meat. I put it in the freezer for now but am going to make a big pot of bean soup soon.


I make pea soup when I get my hands on a ham bone. When my son makes it, he puts in carrots and other veggies. I like mine plain.


----------



## buckytom

Mmmm, ham bone pea soup. 

I got good news today, but my wife is freaking out. We have 7 relatives coming over to stay for 2 nights starting on Christmas Eve., and upwards from 6 to 12 more coming over just for Christmas dinner.

Well, my wife was an only child and has loved being a part of a big family, so here ya go.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was doing some paper shuffling, so I decided to put Morgan James on Youtube. The laptop was off to the side, but I could still see what was going on - kinda. Well, this video started out simple enough - music, singing, a little movement off to my left. All understandable for a music video. But, before the first minute was up, I was watching this video with complete attention. Why? The guy with the tambourine completely steals the show! What a riot.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EddjOiFcp9Y&index=5&list=RDEMK1lwLCH_kHBT9hNdCMeutw
> 
> 
> I was out of breath just watching him.



*Thanks CG*...we are both grinning over the tambourine man!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> I was doing some paper shuffling, so I decided to put Morgan James on Youtube. The laptop was off to the side, but I could still see what was going on - kinda. Well, this video started out simple enough - music, singing, a little movement off to my left. All understandable for a music video. But, before the first minute was up, I was watching this video with complete attention. Why? The guy with the tambourine completely steals the show! What a riot. [emoji38]
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EddjOiFcp9Y&index=5&list=RDEMK1lwLCH_kHBT9hNdCMeutw
> 
> 
> I was out of breath just watching him.


I completely missed this before! Love it!  

We saw them in concert recently and there was a tap dancer as part of the show. He had the same kind of energy and mannerisms the tambourine man did in this video, so that makes me wonder if he does that in concert. Some of the videos have tap dancers off to the side, too.

If they come anywhere near you, I would definitely recommend getting tickets. It was a great show.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Glad you enjoyed their show, *GG*. We're cheap, so I'll just keep watching stuff on Youtube. 

********************************

We decided to take some state and U.S. routes on the way home from Allentown, PA on Wednesday. A nice diversion from so much high-speed, crazy driver interstate driving. We happened upon a small village in New York by the name of Warwick - a charming town filled with well-kept old homes, lots of shops, and many yummy-smelling restaurants. We strolled the streets for about two hours, did a little shopping - basically played tourists for a little while. It's almost 200 miles from our house, though, so I guess I won't just pop over there for a little window (or other) shopping on a whim.


----------



## dragnlaw

Every time I read these posts I am smiling or grinning...  thanks all!


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> Glad you enjoyed their show, *GG*. We're cheap, so I'll just keep watching stuff on Youtube.
> 
> ********************************
> 
> We decided to take some state and U.S. routes on the way home from Allentown, PA on Wednesday. A nice diversion from so much high-speed, crazy driver interstate driving. We happened upon a small village in New York by the name of Warwick - a charming town filled with well-kept old homes, lots of shops, and many yummy-smelling restaurants. We strolled the streets for about two hours, did a little shopping - basically played tourists for a little while. It's almost 200 miles from our house, though, so I guess I won't just pop over there for a little window (or other) shopping on a whim.



I live just southwest of Warwick. Great little town. That's where we go apple picking and horseback riding, and there's some good plant nurseries there. My wife loves the quaint town center as well.


----------



## Katie H

I'm smiling because for a great part of today our sweet kitty, Bella, has made it her duty to love, love, love me.  She's an angel and also takes expert care of our now almost-elderly Sally whom I brought with me when I left the house Buck and I shared after Glenn and I married.

Bella is a bunting and kissing little girl and always seems to know when we need extra attention.

She's a lovely little girl.  Not the best picture but it shows her in one of her favorite places...on the kitchen floor near the table at breakfast.  She gets her "own" special treats at breakfast time.


----------



## Addie

Teddy knows I am have not been feeling well lately. How, I have no idea. But today for the first time ever in his eight years, he jumped up on my bed and laid down at by feet. And he stayed there. I was sleeping at the time and didn't even know he was there. Scott told me that he had been there for at least an hour. He will jump up for his scratchies, but not to stay. This is the first time he has ever done something like this. Does he know something I don't?


----------



## GotGarlic

Katie H said:


> I'm smiling because for a great part of today our sweet kitty, Bella, has made it her duty to love, love, love me.  She's an angel and also takes expert care of our now almost-elderly Sally whom I brought with me when I left the house Buck and I shared after Glenn and I married.
> 
> Bella is a bunting and kissing little girl and always seems to know when we need extra attention.
> 
> She's a lovely little girl.  Not the best picture but it shows her in one of her favorite places...on the kitchen floor near the table at breakfast.  She gets her "own" special treats at breakfast time.


What a sweetheart [emoji813] We have a loving Bella, too. She likes to flex her pawsies when she gets her belly rubs


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sweet kitties *Katie* and *GG*. I miss having a kitty, but I am not going to move another one. 



buckytom said:


> I live just southwest of Warwick. Great little town. That's where we go apple picking and horseback riding, and there's some good plant nurseries there. My wife loves the quaint town center as well.


Geez, we could have had lunch together. I don't know how far our one sandwich would have gone, but it would have all worked out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our neighbors from our last house were two of the carolers at the airport today. They participated in United Airlines "Fantasy Flight" for sick children. They're the two "elves" in the middle - I hope they're the ones singing on key! 

*Children Take "Fantasy Flight" to North Pole at Cleveland Airport*


----------



## Just Cooking

Cute and for a good cause...   

Ross


----------



## JoAnn L.

All done Christmas shopping. I had to buy for 20 people, not just one gift per person but several. I also got done with the three family members that have birthdays the week of Christmas. Don't get me wrong, I loved being able to do it.


----------



## Addie

I got great news a couple of days ago. Two of the ulcers on my legs are healed. And I now have a wound specialist nurse taking care of me. YEA! 

I too have a Christmas present from Santa 55 years ago. I was in the middle of cooking dinner for a houseful of guests. Santa decided to drop off Pirate in the middle of all of the confusion. Pirate was born at home. Dinner was only about 15 minutes late.


----------



## dragnlaw

That\s cute *Addie*.  Congrats on your Christmas present 55 years ago! 

and great news on your legs too!


----------



## JoAnn L.

Grandson just texed from the Nerthlands and said he got our Christmas packages.


----------



## jd_1138

Someone sent me a link to this adorable little bulldog puppy throwing a hissy fit because she wants up on the couch with her master.  Her name is Greta.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ndvkNuB76U


----------



## JoAnn L.

On the news tonight they had on about a man who lives alone since his wife died 2 years ago. A family member made him a quilt using his wife's old clothes and the elderly man said that he was very comforted with this gift.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That is such a touching thing for someone to do, *JoAnn*. I've seen stories about making a pillow from your spouse's favorite shirt, but a quilt is such an undertaking. A real labor of love. 


Although this is from two years ago, it rolled through my Facebook feed tonight. Since we live in an area of the country that tends to do this, I find it amusing. I also don't understand why people don't keep these kinds of basics on hand no matter WHAT the weather. 







*This artist just drew a masterpiece still life of toilet paper, bread and milk*


----------



## GotGarlic

[emoji33]


----------



## buckytom

I found the family of the stray cat we took in last week, and they were reunited last night!

I was in our vet's office picking up meds for one of our cats, and while I was waiting I saw a flier for a missing cat that ran away last Thanksgiving weekend. 

No wonder she was so emaciated. Being de-clawed, she probably hasn't eaten much of anything for almost 2 months.

Anyway, I called the number and the family showed up to claim her. They were so happy to have their little kitty back. They thought by now there was no chance that she was still alive.

I was sad to see her go as she was such a sweet little thing, but it felt good to see their family reunited.


----------



## Just Cooking

Well done... 

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

yup,  well done (that's an echo)


----------



## JoAnn L.

buckytom said:


> I found the family of the stray cat we took in last week, and they were reunited last night!
> 
> I was in our vet's office picking up meds for one of our cats, and while I was waiting I saw a flier for a missing cat that ran away last Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> No wonder she was so emaciated. Being de-clawed, she probably hasn't eaten much of anything for almost 2 months.
> 
> Anyway, I called the number and the family showed up to claim her. They were so happy to have their little kitty back. They thought by now there was no chance that she was still alive.
> 
> I was sad to see her go as she was such a sweet little thing, but it felt good to see their family reunited.



How very cool was that. Job well done.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> That is such a touching thing for someone to do, *JoAnn*. I've seen stories about making a pillow from your spouse's favorite shirt, but a quilt is such an undertaking. A real labor of love.
> 
> 
> Although this is from two years ago, it rolled through my Facebook feed tonight. Since we live in an area of the country that tends to do this, I find it amusing. I also don't understand why people don't keep these kinds of basics on hand no matter WHAT the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This artist just drew a masterpiece still life of toilet paper, bread and milk*



I love the Maxwell Coffee can holding all the artists paintbrushes.


----------



## Addie

buckytom said:


> I found the family of the stray cat we took in last week, and they were reunited last night!
> 
> I was in our vet's office picking up meds for one of our cats, and while I was waiting I saw a flier for a missing cat that ran away last Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> No wonder she was so emaciated. Being de-clawed, she probably hasn't eaten much of anything for almost 2 months.
> 
> Anyway, I called the number and the family showed up to claim her. They were so happy to have their little kitty back. They thought by now there was no chance that she was still alive.
> 
> I was sad to see her go as she was such a sweet little thing, but it felt good to see their family reunited.



When I got custody of my granddaughter along with her two "declawed" Siamese Cats, they had to be inside cats. No claws and they can't defend themselves. I think that is so cruel.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Our grandson Josh just started his Drivers Ed class at high school this week. I have to get him up at 5 o'clock ( so I get up at 4:50 ). He had to take the early time because there wasn"t enough students for the one after school. He will be going home on the weekends but will be staying with us for the 10 weeks that it takes to complete the class.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Addie*, my family was a Maxwell House house when I was growing up. If anyone ever made the mistake of bringing something else home, like Hills Brothers, Mom was not happy. 

*JoAnn*, if I were you, I'd hop back into bed after returning from the school run. You'll need plenty of energy to keep up with your grandson when he gets back!



buckytom said:


> I found the family of the stray cat we took in last week, and they were reunited last night...I was sad to see her go as she was such a sweet little thing, but it felt good to see their family reunited.


Aww, I bet they were so happy!  May that family's joy erase any sadness you had over "losing" the little darling. Besides, you really didn't need another cat, did you?


----------



## JoAnn L.

Cooking Goddess said:


> *Addie*, my family was a Maxwell House house when I was growing up. If anyone ever made the mistake of bringing something else home, like Hills Brothers, Mom was not happy.
> 
> *JoAnn*, if I were you, I'd hop back into bed after returning from the school run. You'll need plenty of energy to keep up with your grandson when he gets back!
> 
> 
> Aww, I bet they were so happy!  May that family's joy erase any sadness you had over "losing" the little darling. Besides, you really didn't need another cat, did you?



I am lucky that my DH takes Josh to his class but the second they are out the door I am right back into bed.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Our WalMart has all new shopping carts, they even have some of the smaller carts too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Throwing snowballs for Jethro to fetch.  If he caught them in mid-air, he had the funniest look on his face when they disintegrated.  If they got past him he would keep looking for it.  That was one happy dog, had the biggest grin on his face.  Then he got cold and Mom had hot chocolate for me and some warm beef bone broth for him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Another, I had just got the driveway cleaned off when my neighbor, Pastor Dave, showed up on his ATV with plow and got the sidewalk for me.


----------



## LPBeier

buckytom said:


> I was sad to see her go as she was such a sweet little thing, but it felt good to see their family reunited.



She couldn't have found a better foster Dad, Bucky! Good job.

I have to smile at my two fur-kids. Miley is laying behind me with her head on the back of my chair waiting for any kind of movement and Monkey I know is sitting in one of her boxes right outside the office door waiting for me to get up and walk into the kitchen. You see, it is 5:18 pm here and for them that means dinner is 18 minutes late!


----------



## Kayelle

There we were in the predawn darkness sitting on our front porch holding hands and watching the Super Blue Blood Moon. It was quite a show. 

Did anyone else see it?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Overcast here.


----------



## buckytom

I did. 
It wasn't tbat great here. Still cool, though. I wish I was home and had time to get my telescope out.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> There we were in the predawn darkness sitting on our front porch holding hands and watching the Super Blue Blood Moon. It was quite a show.
> 
> Did anyone else see it?


I went to bed before the moon did out here in the east. However, I did see a huge moon rising as I drove home from grocery shopping this evening. Wasn't red (or blue  ), but it still looked cool.


----------



## Kayelle

Cooking Goddess said:


> I went to bed before the moon did out here in the east. However, I did see a huge moon rising as I drove home from grocery shopping this evening. Wasn't red (or blue  ), but it still looked cool.



I think only the west saw the full eclipse in the very early dark this morning and we were impressed with a clear and windless sky.  It must have been in the low 50's and so very quiet. Sigh, enough to make anyone smile.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This was our winner for the best Super Bowl Ad (the main reason for watching when your team isn't in the game...):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PevxWGFx-yI


----------



## caseydog

This one was good, too...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e78L9t2sc5c

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

Some really good ads but, we cracked up @ Manning and Beckham...  

Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

Fartin around with my boys.


----------



## JoAnn L.

When my DH removes the snow from our front sidewalk, he always does our neighbors on both side of us.{He loves to help other people.} And in the summer when our leaves from our tree go on the neighbor lawn he always rakes them up. Well, yesterday the one neighbor comes over and gives my DH a gift card from our local grocery store. My DH didn't want to take it but the guy insisted. What a nice thing for him to do.


----------



## Kayelle

JoAnn L. said:


> When my DH removes the snow from our front sidewalk, he always does our neighbors on both side of us.*{He loves to help other people.} *And in the summer when our leaves from our tree go on the neighbor lawn he always rakes them up. Well, yesterday the one neighbor comes over and gives my DH a gift card from our local grocery store. My DH didn't want to take it but the guy insisted. What a nice thing for him to do.



Your husband sounds much like mine JoAnn. Those with generous hearts like theirs don't expect thanks, but those of us who love them are always glad when it happens. Thanks for sharing, it made me smile too.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Kayelle said:


> Your husband sounds much like mine JoAnn. Those with generous hearts like theirs don't expect thanks, but those of us who love them are always glad when it happens. Thanks for sharing, it made me smile too.



He is the same way with his work shop. People know they can bring anything that needs repairing and he will fix it for them. No charge. Even his church.  Anything needs to be done they come here. He loves doing it for them. His dad was that way and I am very happy to say so are our children.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Was cleaning up a little in the yard just now and seen my rhubarb is starting to grow already. YEAH!


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm a grandmother!  Sort of. One of our exchange students had her first baby last week - a gorgeous little girl. Now we need to plan a trip to Germany to visit them


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> I'm a grandmother!  Sort of. One of our exchange students had her first baby last week - a gorgeous little girl. Now we need to plan a trip to Germany to visit them


----------



## jd_1138

GotGarlic said:


> I'm a grandmother!  Sort of. One of our exchange students had her first baby last week - a gorgeous little girl. Now we need to plan a trip to Germany to visit them



That'd be an awesome trip.  Ever been to Europe?  You guys can also see France too.  Belgium and the Netherlands are right there too.  Lots of great food.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I'm a grandmother!  Sort of. One of our exchange students had her first baby last week - a gorgeous little girl. Now we need to plan a trip to Germany to visit them


Aw, how exciting! Congrats to your exchange "daughter". I hope you get to visit the family soon.


----------



## dragnlaw

Congrats on your Exchange Granddaughter!  

If you can't travel immediately perhaps you can aim for her first birthday. Gives you lots of time to plan and it will be a double special!


----------



## GotGarlic

Thanks, all! [emoji2]

jd, I've been there a few times. When I graduated from high school, my mom gave me a trip to Europe as a graduation present - 15 countries in 30 days  Most recently, we spent 10 days in Germany and Italy for our 25th anniversary in 2009; we saw all three of our former German exchange students during that trip [emoji2]

dragn, waiting a while might be a good idea. We've been talking about doing a river cruise on the Rhine, so we could add some extra time at one end or the other. What fun that will be [emoji2]


----------



## Kayelle

GotGarlic said:


> Thanks, all! [emoji2]
> 
> jd, I've been there a few times. When I graduated from high school, my mom gave me a trip to Europe as a graduation present - 15 countries in 30 days  Most recently, we spent 10 days in Germany and Italy for our 25th anniversary in 2009; we saw all three of our former German exchange students during that trip [emoji2]
> 
> dragn, waiting a while might be a good idea. We've been talking about doing a river cruise on the Rhine, so we could add some extra time at one end or the other. What fun that will be [emoji2]



Congrats on the new baby GG!! I sure hope you do that river cruise on the Rhine. It was one of our favorite river cruises.


----------



## dragnlaw

Do that River Cruise!  My ex was telling me about it.  He went with his girlfriend last year (?I think) and it was wonderful - I was jealous!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

GotGarlic said:


> I'm a grandmother!  Sort of. One of our exchange students had her first baby last week - a gorgeous little girl. Now we need to plan a trip to Germany to visit them


Wonderful, GG!


----------



## GotGarlic

We had a fun surprise on Friday. DH is off work for spring break and we were sitting on the front porch enjoying the warm sunshine when three people came up our sidewalk and said, if we didn't mind, they would like to visit with us  We looked at each other and at them and at the same time, we said, "Well, who are you?" [emoji38]

It turned out they were three of the children of the woman we bought our house from in 1992! Their parents lived here for 28 years - one said she was 12 when they bought it. They said they were curious to see who lives here now and what the house looks like. We were glad to show them around and they were very happy with what we've done with the place. 

The house was built in 1912 and is in a historic district. We took up carpet and refinished wood floors and have painted every room at least once. We also have added two patios, raised flower and vegetable gardens, a shed and a privacy fence. And of course, they absolutely loved the kitchen renovation we did about 11 years ago (I love it, too ) .

Then late this morning, a neighbor came by to bring us a package that had been delivered mistakenly to his house. He was good friends with these people when they were all growing up. They went to see him after they left here and told him how happy they were to see people living in the house who enjoyed it and took care of it. So often, people go to see their childhood homes and find that they're not well taken care of or subsequent owners have made unsightly changes. So that brought us another smile [emoji2]


----------



## Cheryl J

That's awesome, GG.  I've often wondered about the houses I grew up in.  The closest I've come is looking at google map images of them and seeing what they look like now.


----------



## Addie

What an awesome story GG. It even brought a smile to my face. Thank you.


----------



## Kayelle

> if we didn't mind, they would like to visit with us  We looked at each other and at them and at the same time, we said, "Well, who are you?


I must admit I would have thought they were looking to sell something, or convert me.

Love the way the story turned out GG!!


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> Love the way the story turned out GG!!



+1..  that's awesome!


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> I must admit I would have thought they were looking to sell something, or convert me.


Me too


> Love the way the story turned out GG!!


+1


----------



## Cheryl J

This made me smile...this kid LOVES baseball!

Tyler at almost 2 years old in 2012 with his first baseball bat  


Last Saturday's game.....he's 7 now and starting pitcher.   The tongue helps with the wind up throw.   I told him when he's in the Big League he can buy me a new house.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> I must admit I would have thought they were looking to sell something, or convert me.
> 
> Love the way the story turned out GG!!


Ha, we thought the same thing! Luckily, that wasn't what we said [emoji38]


----------



## GotGarlic

Cheryl, love the pictures [emoji2] I'm going to pretend that's a D for Detroit Tigers - it's the right colors  Tiger, I mean Tyler Baseball!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

No need to pretend, *GG*. That is the logo "D" for the Deetroit Tigers. I loved reading about your encounter with the children of the previous owners of your home. Good thing we build our own, though. My house never looks as nice as yours did. 

Wow, *Cheryl*, what a difference five years makes! He looks so grown up compared to that first photo. And my Mom did the same "tongue" thing when she was concentrating on something.


----------



## buckytom

Cheryl J said:


> This made me smile...this kid LOVES baseball!
> 
> Tyler at almost 2 years old in 2012 with his first baseball bat
> View attachment 29668
> 
> Last Saturday's game.....he's 7 now and starting pitcher.   The tongue helps with the wind up throw.   I told him when he's in the Big League he can buy me a new house.
> 
> View attachment 29669




He looks great, Cheryl. His posture is right, and the front foot is relaxed. And yes, lol, the tongue helps.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> No need to pretend, *GG*. That is the logo "D" for the Deetroit Tigers.



Oh, I was assuming it was for the Little League team he plays on. 



Cooking Goddess said:


> I loved reading about your encounter with the children of the previous owners of your home. Good thing we build our own, though. My house never looks as nice as yours did. [emoji38]



Heh, thanks. We were actually expecting company when you and Himself visited  It wasn't too terrible, but they insisted they didn't see any mess [emoji38]


----------



## Andy M.

GG, great story about your home's history.

Cheryl, he's a handsome boy and must be a great kid because he loves baseball and has you for a grandma.


----------



## Cheryl J

Thanks so much for your kind comments, Bucky, GG, CG, and Andy!  

*GG*, yes, the "D" is for Detroit.  The teams 'borrow' names of major league teams - he's also been an Angel and a Dodger.  

*Bucky* and *CG*, his late great-grandmother used to do the 'tongue' thing too, when she was concentrating on something!  

*CG*, I can hardly believe how he's grown...he was such a tiny little guy and now he's up to my shoulders.  

*Andy*, what a kind thing to say...thank you so much. 

I was just thinking today that he'll be 8 in July, and he's been loving and playing baseball for half of his life.  He started at 4 years old in T-ball.


----------



## Addie

Pirate came out of his room with tears running down his cheek. It seems that my 18th grandchild who is just eight weeks old, did something amazing today!

His son was in the living room reading his newspaper. He heard Katie let out a scream. Jonathan jumped up to see who was hurt. Baby Jonathan at only eight weeks took his first three steps on his own. OMG!!! This child weighed just over nine pounds at birth. He was so surprised at himself, that he started to giggle. This is the happiest baby I have ever seen. No more crawling for him. It is all Giggling and Walking for him from now on. 

He was just a couple of days old. Jonathan and Katie brought the baby down for me to see. He had already gained weight. He was just to heavy for me to hold.  I had to hand him back to Pirate. 

I think of him taking his first steps, and I can't stop smiling. His other grandmother is very upset because she missed it. All my kids were just one year old or older when they took their first steps.


----------



## dragnlaw

Addie, surely you mean 8 *months* don't you?  not weeks?


----------



## Addie

dragnlaw said:


> Addie, surely you mean 8 *months* don't you?  not weeks?



Yes. Thank you for catching that. All this dang pain keeps me from seeing straight. I got a patch for the pain yesterday. It is working much better than the pills Then come Friday, they will up the dose a wee bit. I am at the end of my rope.


----------



## dragnlaw

That's OK Addie - perfectly understandable. 

I also have constant pain but I doubt it is like yours - you are a brave lady. 
My big word slip is saying "I am taking it for my necropsy" instead of "neuropathy" !


----------



## caseydog

Yesterday I took a customer's 2011 Ferrari California down into Dallas for service. Oil change, $427 and change. Driving a Ferrari with the top down, free. Driving a Ferrari through the Addison Tunnel full throttle in second and third gear... priceless.

Smiled from ear to ear. It's a car enthusiast thing. We're a bit odd. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpnXC1V55vM

CD


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm smiling about my shiny, clean shower-tub. My bathroom smells nice, too. Ever since I learned about washing fiberglass tubs with shampoo instead of that stinky shower cleaner stuff, it isn't quite the chore. Well, yeah, it's still a chore. But it goes faster and smells better.

I hope I rinsed all the shampoo off of the tub floor. Otherwise I'll be going vwoopa on my dupa later tonight.


----------



## buckytom

caseydog said:


> Yesterday I took a customer's 2011 Ferrari California down into Dallas for service. Oil change, $427 and change. Driving a Ferrari with the top down, free. Driving a Ferrari through the Addison Tunnel full throttle in second and third gear... priceless.
> 
> Smiled from ear to ear. It's a car enthusiast thing. We're a bit odd.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpnXC1V55vM
> 
> CD




I hope there was a lot of engine revving in neutral, and heavy downshifting.


----------



## GotGarlic

GotGarlic said:


> I'm a grandmother!  Sort of. One of our exchange students had her first baby last week - a gorgeous little girl. Now we need to plan a trip to Germany to visit them


Just heard from our exchange student today - she and her husband are planning a trip to the United States this summer and want to come and stay with us for a few days. I'm so excited!  :woot:


----------



## Cheryl J

How fun, GG!  I know you'll all have a wonderful time!  Looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## dragnlaw

Great news GG!  When was the last time you saw her? and have you ever met her husband?


----------



## taxlady

Neato GG. Aren't you glad you hadn't booked any tickets yet?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Something wonderful to look forward to this summer, *GG*. Keep us posted for when they show up.


----------



## GotGarlic

We last saw her in 2010, I think. Her best friend from childhood went to college in the United States and she visited her and us that year. We have not met her husband. They were married two years ago. He's in the German Navy, which is interesting because my husband is a US Navy veteran. Men in uniform  I can't wait to see them [emoji813]

TL, you know that's right! [emoji38]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I filled a few kitchen spice and herb jars from my collection of bulk bags in the basement. Had a bit of a problem with the granulated garlic. I guess there was some static electricity thingy going on there, but some of it got away as I was carefully filling the bottle. Told Himself there might be scattered granules around the kitchen - he proceeded to dub it "Kitchen Glitter".


----------



## taxlady

CG, I like that term, "kitchen glitter".


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Talking to my Baby Sister, she is back to herself, not looking all sick and weak.  She thinks she will be home in a week.  Turns out the wound on her foot was from a surgery they did to remove a bone spur and it has not been healing well.  The spur was also the source of her septic infection that put her in the hospital.

She looks wonderful and has lost a significant amount of weight.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*taxy*, Himself comes up with a good one every once in a while. 

That is great news about your baby sis, *PF*! I hope she continues improving and is back home soon. Since you've shared her source of problems, suddenly my bunion is hurting less!  I know when I talked to the podiatrist about my feet last year, she said to put off any surgery that involves cutting bone if possible. Sorry your sis had issues from her surgery.


----------



## buckytom

I'm very proud of my boy today, making me smile from ear to ear.
He was chosen captain of his 16u rugby team today, and led them to a 25 to 5 win with several punishing and open field tackles, twice stripping the ball that led to scores for us.
A few fathers came over to me after the game and complimeted him, asking me where this performance came from today, out of nowhere.

I had no idea. He just found his game on a (finally) beautiful Sunday.


----------



## Farmer Jon

My son in cub scouts helping with the food bank. They collected 600 items. We handed them out with the salvation army food bank.


----------



## Just Cooking

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Talking to my Baby Sister, she is back to herself, not looking all sick and weak.  She thinks she will be home in a week.  Turns out the wound on her foot was from a surgery they did to remove a bone spur and it has not been healing well.  The spur was also the source of her septic infection that put her in the hospital.
> 
> She looks wonderful and has lost a significant amount of weight.


Great news..  

Ross


----------



## Andy M.

BT, you should be proud.  He's growing into a good young man.

Farmer Jon, congratulations to your son and his fellow scouts.  Learning to help others is an important part of growing up.

PF, so glad to hear your sister is doing well.


----------



## dragnlaw

those 2 pictures are of some mighty proud guys!  wonderful!  congrats all!


----------



## Cheryl J

"Kitchen Glitter" ....I'm going to have to send that saying to my son-in-law, *CG*.  

Princess...so glad to hear your sister is on the mend. 

Bucky and Jon, I loved seeing pics of your boys doing so well and helping others!  It'll help them all so much in their future.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *Cheryl*. I'll pass the word on to Himself.


*Farmer Jon* and *bucky*, your sons are the future hope of our country. It's good to see young men growing up to be responsible and helpful.


----------



## GotGarlic

So glad everyone has so much to smile about [emoji813] [emoji2]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm smiling with clean hair! My upper arm is still a little sore, but at least I was able to wash and blow-dry my hair. Took me darned near an hour, but I no longer look like someone dumped a Crisco tub on my head. 

It's funny how you can take a body part for granted, then appreciate it so much more when it gets better after being out of commission. I hope I don't have second thoughts about this, though, tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Look what Himself made for me!!! I've been using a folding two-step stool when I need things from the top cupboard shelf or the top of a cabinet. He's been puttering in his corner of the basement, the area we loosely call "The Workshop". Yeah, yeah, he's going to be the next Norm Abram.  Well after the coffee measuring spoon he made (his first thing after the shock of being laid off wore off), a small box that corrals his medicine bottles in his linen closet, and few other utilitarian things he uses down the basement, he made this - complete with hand-carved wheat sheaves:


----------



## taxlady

Neato CG. He's getting good at this woodworking stuff.


----------



## Just Cooking

+1.... I miss my woodworking equipment..


When I retired I took up replicating local Victorians..  It was a fun hobby.. 





Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Very nice CG!  Tell Himself he does good work.


----------



## dragnlaw

Beautiful CG.  and lucky you! 

Is he taking orders?  I need a footstool


----------



## Cheryl J

Just Cooking said:


> +1.... I miss my woodworking equipment..
> 
> 
> When I retired I took up replicating local Victorians.. It was a fun hobby..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ross


 
Beautiful work, Ross!   I wonder if Rodentraiser is still here - she would really appreciate this as she does miniature homes as well. 

My son-in-law is into woodworking too - he designs and carves police and fire station logos and badges into wood wall hangings.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Cheryl*, *rr* said she wouldn't have much for internet service as she transitions to new living arrangements. Lots of details - they're in one of her very last posts.


*Ross*, those miniature houses are adorable! You must be able to manipulate very tiny pieces to get it right. My Dad used a kit to make a Victorian doll house for our daughter.  She still has it even though it's seen better days.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cheryl J said:


> Beautiful work, Ross!   I wonder if Rodentraiser is still here - she would really appreciate this as she does miniature homes as well.
> 
> My son-in-law is into woodworking too - he designs and carves police and  fire station logos and badges into wood wall hangings.






Cooking Goddess said:


> *Ross*, those miniature houses are adorable! You must be able to  manipulate very tiny pieces to get it right. My Dad used a kit to make a  Victorian doll house for our daughter.  She still has it even though it's seen better days.




Thank you Cheryl and CG...  


The hobby kept me busy when I first retired and relaxed me when recuperating from heart surgery.  

The most fun part was replicating someones childhood home.. That was rewarding..  


Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

*Not only smiling but doing a Happy Dance all over the place*

While tying up the clematis so it wouldn't come crashing down in a storm like it did last year...    it lived, of course, but just didn't have the same splendor... 

so I look up at the wisteria that has been getting bigger every year.  Gulp, I never realized how thick those vines get! Got a little worried after I saw a British gardening show on how to trim them.   Mine is only about 5 or 7 years old and I was getting a little anxious, they should bloom at about 5 years of age.  I started thinking if it doesn't bloom this year or possibly next year - I should take it down before it takes down the barn!!

*IT HAS BLOOMED - IT HAS BLOOMED - IT HAS BLOOMED!!!!   *

Not like you would see in England, Africa or the south - just a couple but I'm delirious.


----------



## dragnlaw

*oops forgot the pics!*

guess my happy dance got in the way of my posting LOL

Arghhh   obviously I can't turn them either!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I can't get mine to grow so I can start worrying about them blooming.  But, I have a tomato!  Yup, just one so far.  Looks like maybe another soon.


----------



## buckytom

My boy nailin' an 18 footer for par.


----------



## Andy M.

Nice shot!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

buckytom said:


> My boy nailin' an 18 footer for par.


Hey, *bt*, there you are! Wondering what you've been up to. I guess you've been out golfing. Nice shot by your son, but I have news for you - he isn't a "boy" anymore. It looks like he's grown into a fine young man.


----------



## buckytom

Thanks, Andy and CG.

Yeah, he's growing like a weed. I have to keep reminding myself that while he looks like a man, he's still only a boy of 14.


----------



## Addie

Andy M. said:


> BT, you should be proud.  He's growing into a good young man.
> 
> Farmer Jon, congratulations to your son and his fellow scouts.  Learning to help others is an important part of growing up.
> 
> PF, so glad to hear your sister is doing well.



They will find as they get older, that they enjoy that 'feel good' feeling as they get older. And as they get older and up in years, when someone comes up to them and tells then that he inspired them into being nice and kind to others without any reward in sight. Then he will know what a difference he has made in someone's life.


----------



## Cheryl J

buckytom said:


> Thanks, Andy and CG.
> 
> Yeah, he's growing like a weed. I have to keep reminding myself that while he looks like a man, he's still only a boy of 14.




Wow...your boy totally looked like a grown man out there!   Congrats to him for a great shot. I hear ya about them growing like a weed!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm so happy about the Thailand soccer team getting out of the cave! I cannot imagine what it must have been like to be trapped underground, hoping you get out to see your family and friends. I feel a wee bit of panic when I have to wiggle my shoulders into the kitchen base cabinet that is in the corner.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> I'm so happy about the Thailand soccer team getting out of the cave! I cannot imagine what it must have been like to be trapped underground, hoping you get out to see your family and friends. I feel a wee bit of panic when I have to wiggle my shoulders into the kitchen base cabinet that is in the corner.



I've seen where they were stuck and the 2.5 mile trip through the smallest of tunnels to get out. What I never heard is how the heck did they get in there in the first place???!!!


----------



## GotGarlic

Andy M. said:


> I've seen where they were stuck and the 2.5 mile trip through the smallest of tunnels to get out. What I never heard is how the heck did they get in there in the first place???!!!


It's my understanding that they were participating in a local rite of passage. They had to go deeper into the cave when it started raining and the cave flooded.


----------



## dragnlaw

this is a pretty comprehensive article on the cave 

how they become trapped


----------



## buckytom

My boy is a Goony Goo Goo!

He and his friend were catching fish under the boat with their bare hands, and somehow getting them into an empty pretzel bag.


----------



## dragnlaw

Bucky...   you'll never go hungry with your son around!


----------



## Cheryl J

That made me smile too, Bucky!  I can see my grandsons doing something like that when they get a little older.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's the kind of things that happen when you DON'T tell kids, "You can't do that!" Innovation and thinking outside the box.


----------



## Alix

Last thing that made me smile was watching two religious proselytizers walk away after reading the sign Ken posted at our door.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

And??? Don't leave us hanging, Alix. What is written on the sign?


----------



## dragnlaw

Think this is it....  

too funny!


----------



## taxlady

Yesterday friend had a small get together and grilled some ribs and chicken drumsticks. It was delicious food and great to see friends. While we were sitting around the table outside, I handed someone something and as I pulled my hand back, a small dragonfly landed on the upturned palm of my hand and sat there for a minute or two.


----------



## Cheryl J

taxlady said:


> Yesterday friend had a small get together and grilled some ribs and chicken drumsticks. It was delicious food and great to see friends. While we were sitting around the table outside, I handed someone something and as I pulled my hand back, a small dragonfly landed on the upturned palm of my hand and sat there for a minute or two.


 
Wow, Taxy! I've read that many cultures consider dragonflies as symbols of good luck and prosperity. How fun to have one land on your hand!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

That's pretty cool, *taxy*! I've never had one land on me, but I have enjoyed watching them dance around me, and like seeing them enjoying the water bowl I have set out for them. I did, however, have a hummingbird almost bump into me. _I think I heard him say "oh, excuse me!"_


----------



## caseydog

My alma mater, _UNT_ played _Arkansas_ last week, and got "play of the week" from many sportscasters. I've never seen this done before, and UNT will never get away with it again...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHo1-VmxlK0


----------



## Just Cooking

I saw that on highlights and got a good laugh out of it..


As you say, probably never to be repeated...  


Ross


----------



## Farmer Jon

Got a bouncy house for Jasper's 5th birthday party. They will all sleep well tonight. I even got in 4 or 5 times. Will be sore tomorrow.


----------



## buckytom

I'm curious; isn't there a suggested weight limit, Jon?


----------



## Farmer Jon

No weight limit but the opening is very small I really had to crawl to get in.


----------



## buckytom

Cool, I'm getting one for myself!


----------



## GotGarlic

I got a new car!  It's a 2018 Ford Escape. I love it! So much fun to drive  We are about to pay off DH's truck and we alternate getting new vehicles. Since it's late in the season, we got a big rebate, plus DH's dad is retired from Ford, so we get a family discount.

We decided to sell my old Escape Hybrid instead of trading it in. While we were at the dealership Tuesday evening, the manager told us he knew someone who was looking for a used vehicle for his daughter. So we got in touch, he came to look at it yesterday, and we sold it! Yay!


----------



## Andy M.

GotGarlic said:


> I got a new car!  It's a 2018 Ford Escape. I love it! So much fun to drive  We are about to pay off DH's truck and we alternate getting new vehicles. Since it's late in the season, we got a big rebate, plus DH's dad is retired from Ford, so we get a family discount.
> 
> We decided to sell my old Escape Hybrid instead of trading it in. While we were at the dealership Tuesday evening, the manager told us he knew someone who was looking for a used vehicle for his daughter. So we got in touch, he came to look at it yesterday, and we sold it! Yay!
> View attachment 31796



Congrats! It's always a good feeling when you get a new car. Sounds like you got good deals too.


----------



## taxlady

w00t! about the new car GG. Nice colour.


----------



## Just Cooking

Cool car, GG... I think that's the direction we will go in when we tire of our, too big, Milan..  
Ross


----------



## buckytom

My eldest sis and bil have had several Ford Escapes over recent years, and love them.

Btw, you know it's pronounced Es-cop-A...


----------



## GotGarlic

buckytom said:


> My eldest sis and bil have had several Ford Escapes over recent years, and love them.
> 
> Btw, you know it's pronounced Es-cop-A...


Lol, of course. Like Tar-zhay [emoji38]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

GotGarlic said:


> I got a new car!  It's a 2018 Ford Escape...


Many safe and happy miles while driving in your new car, *GG*. Time for a Road Trip! I'm guessing, though, that Charleston has been put on the back burner until the rains and flooding stops?


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Many safe and happy miles while driving in your new car, *GG*. Time for a Road Trip! I'm guessing, though, that Charleston has been put on the back burner until the rains and flooding stops?


Thanks! Yes, we are talking about waiting till spring and doing a longer trip including a stop at Chef and the Farmer. Our 35th anniversary is next year, so we're thinking about how to celebrate it 

My FIL in Michigan is wondering when we're going to go visit him again, so DH wants to do Thanksgiving there and invite his brothers and sister and their families. We would be there for a week or so, since I hate traveling close to Thanksgiving, and it's not that far off.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I saw this video about a cute prairie dog earlier today and it made me chuckle. My SIL's younger daughter had a prairie dog for a pet when they lived in FL, but theirs never got to dress up like this!  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GEXNQoMexbM


----------



## Cooking Goddess

^oops^! How about we see how long Youtube keeps this video up:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vp_0-4eZuU


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OK, now for the real reason I came to share my smile:

Many of you know I've been on a reduced liquid order by a nephrologist due to a low sodium level in my blood. After three months of being a good girl, I now have a sodium level in the normal range! Finally, one thing about me is normal. 

I told him I really miss drinking tea. That now that the weather is cold, I rely on drinking hot liquids to keep me warm. It's either that, or hiking the thermostat up a few degrees. Tea bags and leaves are a lot cheaper than heating oil! He's cleared me to add 5-10 ounces of liquid a day. I think I can live with that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

For those of you who follow NFL football, you know that the Pittsburgh Steelers' fans and the Cleveland Browns fans are rivals - or they were until the Browns kept losing to the Steelers. However, both fan bases loath the Baltimore Ratbirds...I mean Ravens. Steelers because they're on equal footing for the most part and want to beat them, Browns because Baltimore got their team from Cleveland when the Browns owner moved to Baltimore and sold the fans down the river.

You know that expression "the enemy of my enemy is my friend"? Well, admit it *caseydog*, you need to cheer for the Browns to win this Sunday. Otherwise, how else will you be able to make the playoffs?  Repeat after me, *cd*: Here we go Brownies, Here we go! *woof* *woof*


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Isn't anyone else finding a reason to smile?  What a bunch of grump-lumps you are. 

THIS has to make you smile. There is an "organization" known as the Little Free Library, a book sharing program. I've thought it would be cool to put something like this at our curb, but we live deep into a subdivision and and little traffic save for the residents on our street. Oh, well.

Anyway, an innovative librarian in Idaho transformed the stump of an old, diseased, huge tree into a library! So cute!

*Librarian Transforms 110-Year-Old Tree into Jaw-Dropping Little Free Library*


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Isn't anyone else finding a reason to smile?  What a bunch of grump-lumps you are.
> 
> THIS has to make you smile. There is an "organization" known as the Little Free Library, a book sharing program. I've thought it would be cool to put something like this at our curb, but we live deep into a subdivision and and little traffic save for the residents on our street. Oh, well.
> 
> Anyway, an innovative librarian in Idaho transformed the stump of an old, diseased, huge tree into a library! So cute!
> 
> *Librarian Transforms 110-Year-Old Tree into Jaw-Dropping Little Free Library*



There a quite a few of them in the Cali town we moved from.. 
A wonderful idea..  
Ross


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Isn't anyone else finding a reason to smile?  What a bunch of grump-lumps you are. [emoji38]
> 
> THIS has to make you smile. There is an "organization" known as the Little Free Library, a book sharing program. I've thought it would be cool to put something like this at our curb, but we live deep into a subdivision and and little traffic save for the residents on our street. Oh, well.
> 
> Anyway, an innovative librarian in Idaho transformed the stump of an old, diseased, huge tree into a library! So cute!
> 
> *Librarian Transforms 110-Year-Old Tree into Jaw-Dropping Little Free Library*


I saw this earlier this week - love it  One of my neighbors has a Little Free Library in front of his house, on a fairly busy corner. I go through my books every so often and leave a couple there. Usually when I buy a used book for my book club, I leave it there afterward.


----------



## buckytom

Cooking Goddess said:


> Isn't anyone else finding a reason to smile?  What a bunch of grump-lumps you are.
> 
> THIS has to make you smile. There is an "organization" known as the Little Free Library, a book sharing program. I've thought it would be cool to put something like this at our curb, but we live deep into a subdivision and and little traffic save for the residents on our street. Oh, well.
> 
> Anyway, an innovative librarian in Idaho transformed the stump of an old, diseased, huge tree into a library! So cute!
> 
> *Librarian Transforms 110-Year-Old Tree into Jaw-Dropping Little Free Library*



Grrr, now that makes me really upset with what my brother did after our dad passed, and being named executor, sold my parents' house before I was able to take away thousands of my dad's books. Literally thousands. 

Mostly paperbacks of all genres of writing, but there were also many hardcovers, and many books that were uncommon as they were related directly to something of our family.

After he passed, the books - in various locations, were gathered together and nearly filled a small guest bedroom. You could say that, stacked together, they would be the cubic equivalent of maybe 6 or 8 cords if wood. (yes, not the best analogy.)

I was only able to make enough trips to my parents' house to collect the vinyl LPs, 45s, and a load of CDs just before the estate sale, then just before the house was sold. A developer bought it who dropped a roll-off and dragged out and dumped the remainder of our parents' lives.
Much was junk at that point, but all of those books..

All of that knowledge, and experiences, and opinions, and fantasies; logic and faith; all gone into the garbage.

I begged my brother to donate the books to a library, but he slithered out of that responsibility by saying his town 's libraries only accept donated books on certain dates of the year.

What's this? Freakin' county HAZMAT day when you get to dispose of old fertilizers and paints in your garage twice a year?

Sorry about the rant, but this makes my blood boil a bit more. All of those books, just gone to a landfill.


----------



## Cheryl J

CG...I saw that library tree transformation on another site today...LOVE it! 

Bucky...so sorry to hear about your dad's books and treasures.  I would be very upset as well.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Got a text from our daughter. She got a promotion! Loverly had been a "department manager" at Lowe's until they eliminated that position a couple years ago. Lowe's has gone back to it, but now it's a "departments manager" - as in she'll be responsible for several departments at once. No problem, the girl is smart.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Congratulations to Loverly!


----------



## GotGarlic

Congrats to your daughter, CG! [emoji322]


----------



## Dawgluver

Way to go, Loverly!


----------



## Cheryl J

Congrats to Loverly!   

I love Lowe's - we don't have one near here, but we've got a Home Depot.  Those home improvement stores are my fave places to shop.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks much, ladies! She's a good, hard-working kid. I'm always happy to see good things come her way.

Now if we could just motivate her bro...


----------



## buckytom

Noodle, please. Thank you!

This stole my heart:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o5j4XXSBUl4


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That is precious.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*I guess I look "smart"?*

While rolling through the produce department yesterday, another shopper approached me and said "could you please help me?". She had a recipe she was going to make for her daughter, but she wasn't sure what a shallot was. Not only did I take her right to the shallots, I explained the differences between the members of the allium family. Actually, it might be a good thing that she wasn't able to find a produce clerk. I think half the people who work that department don't know a thing about produce.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our son has a photo in a juried art show - the first time he's submitted work for a juried show. That isn't the big news, though. It's that he came in second! We're so happy, and very proud of him.


----------



## JustJoel

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our son has a photo in a juried art show - the first time he's submitted work for a juried show. That isn't the big news, though. It's that he came in second! We're so happy, and very proud of him.
> 
> View attachment 33841


Congratulations, that’s a great achievement! Not sure what a “juried art show” is though.


----------



## Just Cooking

I so admire talent.. 

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

JustJoel said:


> ...Not sure what a “juried art show” is though.


You first must submit your art to a panel of judges, rather than just pop over to a gallery and hang your photo. Then the jury picks those that they feel are worthy. I can't find numbers online, but I kinda remember that only 40 pieces would be accepted, and that there were several hundred submitted.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our son has a photo in a juried art show - the first time he's submitted work for a juried show. That isn't the big news, though. It's that he came in second! We're so happy, and very proud of him.
> 
> View attachment 33841


That's wonderful, CG! [emoji16] So happy for him.


----------



## taxlady

Great news CG. w00t!


----------



## Cheryl J

This was just too cute to not snap a quick pic.  My neighbor Joshua mowing his lawn today one-handed, while carrying his 3 year old son on his shoulders.


----------



## GotGarlic

Aw, too cute, Cheryl. That's one way to keep the kiddo out of the way [emoji16]


----------



## Cheryl J

GotGarlic said:


> Aw, too cute, Cheryl. That's one way to keep the kiddo out of the way [emoji16]


 
Thanks, GG....I had forgotten that I posted this.  

Just a fun fact.....when that lovely young couple bought the house next door, we chatted and shared stories about growing up in this town...turns out I went to school with their parents and we have a long history of boating and skiing together back in the day....long before those young'uns were born.   Love it.  Now my grandson Tyler and their little boys play together.


----------



## di reston

I play the piano. I have a Bosendorfer Imperial grand, and I've had it for have for years, a gift from my father. Since my mother's demise, thanks to my father, I've been able to play all the her favourite songs. It has a wonderful sound, and it's a solice. She loved to listen to Chopin.

I wish you all the peace that a piano can give you. I've relied on this now since my dear mother died.

Di reston


----------



## Cheryl J

My sweet, funny, and beautiful granddaughter Sydney had her high school graduation ceremony last night.    Here's to new beginnings for her!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

This made us laugh out loud, too, but it's sweet that our neighbors were thinking about us...

Yesterday afternoon, there was a knock at the front door. With wooden steps and good hearing, I'm usually at the door by the time the person is ready to knock. Anyway, there is a town police officer at our door.  He starts out by asking if we're OK. I say we're fine, why? He said that the neighbor called to have them do a wellness check on us.  Either our neighbors are concerned that we died, or they're just polite and non-confrontational telling us that our yard looks like hell.  Well, they would have known we were fine when I had baked chocolate chip cookies last month. Their kitchen windows were wide open, there was a car (or two) in the drive, yet no one came to the door when I knocked and rang the bell. I would have left the cookies on their door handle, but I didn't have anything to hang it with. 

BTW, I have been working on getting a landscaper over here to take care of things. Details of that adventure in Petty Vents.


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> Anyway, there is a town police officer at our door.  He starts out by asking if we're OK. I say we're fine, why? He said that the neighbor called to have them do a wellness check on us.




Sooo...  I hope you asked him if he had a young son ready and willing to do yardwork.    or himself even -  policemen around here are terrific for 2nd off-duty jobs.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Never thought of that, *dragn*. Then again, that policeman was about the "son" age; he didn't look old enough to have kids old enough. And since our daughter doesn't live with us, I couldn't even ask him if he had a serious girlfriend.   Besides, I am having a major overhaul of the tree and flower beds. I need someone who does this work as their primary job.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I smiled my way all through the All Star Game. Not because of the game itself, but because I got to see my old home town. [emoji813] I wish Fox had shown more of the city, though, and not just wide aerial shots of the field. Himself saw a segment on the ABC evening news on Sunday and said that they did a much nicer job of showcasing the city.

Cleveland Rocks!


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> Cleveland Rocks!



My daughter and I checked out Cleveland last year during spring break as she was accepted at Case Western but had not seen the school.  One thing I was impressed with was the newness of OH's infrastructure (I90 and bridges).  After driving on crappy roads in NY & PA, it was a drastic difference!

I thought the school's campus, and that area of Cleveland was cute.  But she didn't want to attend the school for some reason.  Her top choice was Wellesley but did not get accepted.  She ended up attending our state school, UMass Amherst.  If you're a foodie, UMass Amherst is ranked #1 for food among colleges.  I always made a point to eat in the dining hall whenever I visited her which wasn't too often.

I thought the 10+ hour drive to Cleveland was bad.  Guess what, the wife and I will have to do 16+ hours to Evanston, IL as she transferred to Northwestern for her sophomore year.  We plan to do the initial drive and then she'll go back/forth via plane.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bbqcoder said:


> ...One thing I was impressed with was the newness of OH's infrastructure (I90 and bridges)...


We never go via I-80 because of the danged $$$ tolls through NY. Also, it's a longer route since our daughter lives near Canton, which is further south. We prefer the "southern" route taking surface streets to I-84, then basically I-81 and I-80 to OH.



bbqcoder said:


> ...I thought the 10+ hour drive to Cleveland was bad.  Guess what, the wife and I will have to do 16+ hours to Evanston, IL as she transferred to Northwestern for her sophomore year.  We plan to do the initial drive and then she'll go back/forth via plane.


16 hours? Pfft! We have twins. Our daughter decided to commute to University of Akron, while our son was headed to Arizona State U in Tempe. College and our move from OH to MA were nearly simultaneous. In about two weeks time we (inhale) drove from OH to MA to close on the house and be here for the movers, turn around to OH to get the kid and head off to AZ, then settle  him in and drive back. I can't remember if we returned to OH or just headed to MA after settling Goober in for his first year of college, but I do remember the total mileage was 5,800 and change.  Thanks to multiple trips out west (and back), I've seen something more than a rest stop in 34 of the Lower 48.


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> We never go via I-80 because of the danged $$$ tolls through NY. Also, it's a longer route since our daughter lives near Canton, which is further south. We prefer the "southern" route taking surface streets to I-84, then basically I-81 and I-80 to OH.


Do you know what the difference in tolls would be?  Looking at Bing Maps, it appears that it's a 11 mile difference between the two routes with I80 being the longer route.

I looked at the toll calculator for PA.
https://www.paturnpike.com/toll/tollmileage.aspx

I put in 2 - Gateway (Ohio Connection) and 266 Lebanon/Lancaster.  Those were my best guess as to exit/entrance points.  Using EZPass, it comes out to $30.20.  It's $42.60 if you're using cash!

For I90, I used:
https://turnpikeinfo.com/toll-calculator.php?road_name=new-york-state-thruway&state=new-york

I put in B3 & 61 as the entrance/exit points.

The toll is calculated to be $17.53 using EZPass versus $18.45 for cash.

So it does appear that I90 is the better option for me for distance and cost.  Let me know if I made a mistake with the toll calculation.



Cooking Goddess said:


> 16 hours? Pfft! We have twins. Our daughter decided to commute to University of Akron, while our son was headed to Arizona State U in Tempe. College and our move from OH to MA were nearly simultaneous. In about two weeks time we (inhale) drove from OH to MA to close on the house and be here for the movers, turn around to OH to get the kid and head off to AZ, then settle  him in and drive back. I can't remember if we returned to OH or just headed to MA after settling Goober in for his first year of college, but I do remember the total mileage was 5,800 and change.  Thanks to multiple trips out west (and back), I've seen something more than a rest stop in 34 of the Lower 48.





I could never do that.  Driving more than 1 hour is bad enough for me.

 I have a co-worker wacko who did a Tesla meetup a month ago.  They met in South Dakota.  So he spent three weeks driving across the country to visit different supercharger stations. He drove all over the place up to Vancouver and down to California and then back.  Something like 12K miles.  The wife/kids stayed home.  

He says that his car is joy to drive.  He does use the self-driving feature extensively.  I don't see the pleasure in that because you're sitting in a seat for hours at a time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bbq, we don't pay any tolls. When I-80 crosses into OH, it meets up with I-76. When they divide and 80 goes northish, we then follow I-76.


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> bbq, we don't pay any tolls. When I-80 crosses into OH, it meets up with I-76. When they divide and 80 goes northish, we then follow I-76.



Not sure that I follow.  Which tolls are you not paying?  OH tolls?  PA tolls?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

There are no tolls at all on our route. We don't take the Mass Pike; I-80 fees don't start until the split with I-76, and I-76 is free. We DO pay a bridge toll when crossing the Hudson River, but that fee is only when you are traveling eastbound.

If you're leaving from the Boston area, you would have MA turnpike fees until you get onto I-84 in Sturbridge. Then you won't have to worry about tolls until you start following I-80 in OH.


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> There are no tolls at all on our route. We don't take the Mass Pike; I-80 fees don't start until the split with I-76, and I-76 is free. We DO pay a bridge toll when crossing the Hudson River, but that fee is only when you are traveling eastbound.
> 
> If you're leaving from the Boston area, you would have MA turnpike fees until you get onto I-84 in Sturbridge. Then you won't have to worry about tolls until you start following I-80 in OH.



I think my confusion is from thinking that I-80 is the Pennsylvania Tpke.  It's not.  So I'll have to think about using your route since it's only ~18 minutes longer and can save some money.  I usually take Route 290 to the Mass Pike to 84.  So I'm on the Pike for 1 exit.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The PA turnpike is I-76. It would make sense for us only if we wanted to head to I-70. The Pike is a rotten road, too, so avoid it if you can. However, I-80 is a nice road, mostly rolling hills with few steep climbs or drops, and decent scenery for farm country. We know some of the good spots to hit along the way; if you want any suggestions, send a PM my way with your general route when it gets closer to you leaving for Indiana.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Can we all just get along?*

Rodney King said it, but two architects are trying to implement it...albeit on a very tiny scale. Still, this made me smile. I hope it makes you smile, too.

See-Saw Diplomacy Lets People Play Together Along U.S. Border Wall


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Rodney King said it, but two architects are trying to implement it...albeit on a very tiny scale. Still, this made me smile. I hope it makes you smile, too.
> 
> See-Saw Diplomacy Lets People Play Together Along U.S. Border Wall



Sweet


----------



## Just Cooking

Yesterday I discovered that Springfield has an honest to goodness Kringle bakery.. Previously I have only had Kringles from TJ's and once I found one in Aldi.. 

Today we went to the bakery and I have been smiling from the moment we walked in..
2 Pics..
One of the peaches and cream cheese Kringle we brought home, along with a cherry and an apple Danish..  Sooo good.. 
The second pic is of their Kringle display.. So many to choose from..

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Birthday Party today for a 103 year old young lady.  Whole family showed up.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, 103? That's wonderful - especially since she had a big gang of people show up to celebrate her. There was cake, right? 




Just Cooking said:


> Yesterday I discovered that Springfield has an honest to goodness Kringle bakery.. Previously I have only had Kringles from TJ's and once I found one in Aldi..
> 
> Today we went to the bakery and I have been smiling from the moment we walked in..
> 2 Pics..
> One of the peaches and cream cheese Kringle we brought home, along with a cherry and an apple Danish..  Sooo good..
> The second pic is of their Kringle display.. So many to choose from..
> 
> Ross


While I just don't get the fascination with Kringles, those Danish sure do look tasty and flaky, even on my screen. Maybe I need to find a Kringle bakery so I can compare them to the TJ's version. I'm guessing you'll be needing a "frequent shopper" card for that bakery, *Ross*?  "Buy ___, Get one Free!"


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF*, 103? That's wonderful - especially since she had a big gang of people show up to celebrate her. There was cake, right?



Of course, and coffee...her favorite.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Of course, and coffee...her favorite.


+1
When changing my Mom today, one of the tabs on the brief was missing. As I muttered about it under my breath, my Mom said "Use duct tape." And so I did (again).


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> +1
> When changing my Mom today, one of the tabs on the brief was missing. As I muttered about it under my breath, my Mom said "Use duct tape." And so I did (again).



LOL!  Masking tape works fine.  Been there, done that!


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> *PF*, 103? That's wonderful - especially since she had a big gang of people show up to celebrate her. There was cake, right?
> 
> 
> 
> While I just don't get the fascination with Kringles, those Danish sure do look tasty and flaky, even on my screen. Maybe I need to find a Kringle bakery so I can compare them to the TJ's version. I'm guessing you'll be needing a "frequent shopper" card for that bakery, *Ross*?  "Buy ___, Get one Free!"


I don't know about fascination, I just know they are delicious.. Possibly because, in my experience, most bakeries don't have them.. 
and... they do have a "special shopper" system in place.. 
Ross


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> LOL!  Masking tape works fine.  Been there, done that!


Done that too with painters' tape. I am NOT starting over. The brief will stay on until the next change is due!


----------



## CWS4322

CWS4322 said:


> +1
> When changing my Mom today, one of the tabs on the brief was missing. As I muttered about it under my breath, my Mom said "Use duct tape." And so I did (again).


I love the briefs we use, they are inexpensive, highly absorbent, have an anti-bacterial liner (0 UTIs since August 2016), and made in the USA. However, the QC is sometimes lax and one tab of the four is missing. Hence, the reason I keep duct tape on my Mom's bedside table.


----------



## CWS4322

When the gal came this morning to help me with my Mom, she said "Love how you used a pool noodle and duct tape to make a footrest on your Mom's Hoyer." I did that because my Mom's toes kept getting caught under the cross-bar and I didn't want her toes to get bruised. I laughed. Sometimes, I think watching MacGyver when I was younger really rubbed off on me. Duct tape does work.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> When the gal came this morning to help me with my Mom, she said "Love how you used a pool noodle and duct tape to make a footrest on your Mom's Hoyer." I did that because my Mom's toes kept getting caught under the cross-bar and I didn't want her toes to get bruised. I laughed. Sometimes, I think watching MacGyver when I was younger really rubbed off on me. Duct tape does work.



Nobody ever likes my suggestions for duct tape and bubble wrap for our frequent fallers

Love your idea, we get more bruising from the lifts than anything. You'd think the manufacturers would pad the lifts better.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nobody ever likes my suggestions for duct tape and bubble wrap for our frequent fallers
> 
> Love your idea, we get more bruising from the lifts than anything. You'd think the manufacturers would pad the lifts better.


I hadn't thought of things I could do with bubble wrap! The Hoyer we have has a metal handle to open and close the "bars". I slipped a pool noodle over that, too. We also put pillows (small) under her elbows so the sling straps don't bruise her, and I have made pads to fit where the lift hits her crotch. Solutions I never dreamt I would have to figure out. No offense, PF, but I think my Mom does get better care at home because I don't have to get approval to try these things and I only have one person who needs care (well, my Dad does too, but not at the high-level of care my Mom does. His is more that I have to find things he misplaces). 
I don't know what I would do without duct tape!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

CWS4322 said:


> I hadn't thought of things I could do with bubble wrap! The Hoyer we have has a metal handle to open and close the "bars". I slipped a pool noodle over that, too. We also put pillows (small) under her elbows so the sling straps don't bruise her, and I have made pads to fit where the lift hits her crotch. Solutions I never dreamt I would have to figure out.* No offense, PF, but I think my Mom does get better care at home because I don't have to get approval to try these things* and I only have one person who needs care (well, my Dad does too, but not at the high-level of care my Mom does. His is more that I have to find things he misplaces).
> I don't know what I would do without duct tape!



None taken, I wish more people could be taken care of at home by those who love them.  Not that I don't love my residents...but mine is different than the love shown by family.

Horrible day at work today...but it was not because of the residents, boardrooms are the bane of my existence.  When I got out on the floor and was able to give and receive hugs, the day was much better.  Hug attacked a few visitors, too!


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> None taken, I wish more people could be taken care of at home by those who love them.  Not that I don't love my residents...but mine is different than the love shown by family.
> 
> Horrible day at work today...but it was not because of the residents, boardrooms are the bane of my existence.  When I got out on the floor and was able to give and receive hugs, the day was much better.  Hug attacked a few visitors, too!


Unfortunately, not everyone has the option. If my parents didn't have money, this would not be possible because we do pay caretakers about $2000/month. My parents drugs are provided free because of my Dad's military service. The house is paid for, my Dad's pension and my Mom's SIN and 401K and dividends on investments keep the house running as long as there are no big surprises. Not everyone is willing or able to give up their lives to care for their Elders. I am blessed to be able to do this. I don't see it as a duty or as something unfair. (A friend's mom always tells me how unfair it is that I HAVE to do this). I didn't HAVE to do this. I doubt I could live with the guilt if I didn't do this! I don't have the option to serve notice and quit. I love my parents to the moon and back, even when my Dad drives me crazy.


----------



## JoAnn L.

Good deal at our local grocery store today. Large eggs 88 cents a dozen and 1/2 gallon of milk for 77 cents.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I weighted myself right before we left for vacation, and again the first morning after we returned. I lost a half of a pound! Very surprised, since I sure did eat good and didn't exactly walk around a lot. Hope the holidays go just a well...


----------



## cjmmytunes

Seeing the look of surprise on my Mom's ace when my nephew from Texas showed up on our doorstep yesterday afternoon - with all 7 kids!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

A deer. Although rather than smile, it was more of a case of my mouth hanging wide open. I walked into the kitchen to set something down on the table, looked through the sun room to the back yard, and a deer was looking back at me from about 30 feet away. Just as I got ready to take a picture, snow slid off one of the roof panels, plopped on the ground about 10 feet from the deer, and scared him/ her away.  Well, I still have the memory...


----------



## cjmmytunes

A handmade Christmas card from my 6 and 4 year old granddaughters.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I got to meet the Big Guy tonight! Turns out Santa has a side gig at our local Walmart.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Arg, photo upload issues...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Hearing the words "the equipment truck has left Cleveland for Goodyear" while listening to Cleveland sports talk radio today.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

… cool, amazing and intelligent 

Oh, wait a minute, I just re-read that, I thought it said what's the 1st three words you see …


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hearing the words "the equipment truck has left Cleveland for Goodyear" while listening to Cleveland sports talk radio today.



I understand! The Red Sox truck leaves tomorrow.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Sometimes I watch a Providence RI TV station news. They aired the cutest story about a little boy's special thank you to his pizza delivery driver:

*Unexpected hug from boy, 2, meant the world to West Warwick pizza delivery man.*


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Sometimes I watch a Providence RI TV station news. They aired the cutest story about a little boy's special thank you to his pizza delivery driver:
> 
> *Unexpected hug from boy, 2, meant the world to West Warwick pizza delivery man.*



Aww, so sweet.


----------



## taxlady

The last thing that made me smile was our joint effort supper. Omnomnom


----------



## Cooking Goddess

If this doesn't at least put a smile on your face, I don't know what would. I laughed out loud at the joy this doggie has with her leaf pile. 

https://youtu.be/Tu3HN-MmJc4


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> If this doesn't at least put a smile on your face, I don't know what would. I laughed out loud at the joy this doggie has with her leaf pile.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tu3HN-MmJc4



OH_MY_GOSH!
Stella!
That tail, just goin'


----------



## PiperH

I saw a little girl pick out a beautiful red betta at the pet store today. That joyful expression on her face was precious.


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> If this doesn't at least put a smile on your face, I don't know what would. I laughed out loud at the joy this doggie has with her leaf pile.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Tu3HN-MmJc4


That was great! [emoji16] I love how she responds to the camera and looks to see if her human is watching her! So cute! Thanks for the smile [emoji5]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Mother's Day came a few days early...or at least my gift from the kids did. [emoji813] Now every time I turn from the sink to go somewhere else in the kitchen I get to see a little bit of home.


----------



## dragnlaw

Got today's grocer's flyers, starting this Thursday....   

LOBSTER SEASON!    YEAAAA!!!!

As long as the shells aren't as hard as they were 2 years ago.  We almost had to go out to the barn and put them in the vice to break them.  Not just once but for the whole season...  grrrr  -  almost put me off lobster


----------



## Kayelle

dragnlaw said:


> Got today's grocer's flyers, starting this Thursday....
> 
> LOBSTER SEASON!    YEAAAA!!!!
> 
> As long as the shells aren't as hard as they were 2 years ago.  We almost had to go out to the barn and put them in the vice to break them.  Not just once but for the whole season...  grrrr  -  almost put me off lobster




I'm *green with envy..  *how much are they selling for in your grocery flyer and would you ship us two overnight ? I'll kill them myself, or have SC do it on second thought.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Oh my gosh, I was rolling! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDhrBtO9xVY


----------



## Katie H

Our sweet Silly-Sally-Cali-Gal has finally discovered her sleeping "pod" she got for Christmas.  Guess she decided to give it a try after all this time. Here's a picture of her.  This how she is normally many hours of the day.  Well, a kitty girl has to get her 18 hours of sleep.


----------



## taxlady

Katie H said:


> Our sweet Silly-Sally-Cali-Gal has finally discovered her sleeping "pod" she got for Christmas.  Guess she decided to give it a try after all this time. Here's a picture of her.  This how she is normally many hours of the day.  Well, a kitty girl has to get her 18 hours of sleep.



Such a pretty kitty. Looks like a great sleeping pod for a cat, but you know, they have to sort of discover it for themselves.


----------



## Kayelle

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Oh my gosh, I was rolling!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dDhrBtO9xVY




Now *THAT is truly funny.*..I watched it three times!!!


Geeze, I wish I still had some fur babies...I miss them.


----------



## dragnlaw

Kayelle said:


> I'm *green with envy..  *how much are they selling for in your grocery flyer and would you ship us two overnight ? I'll kill them myself, or have SC do it on second thought.



Well I'm pretty sure they will sound expensive to some of you who can walk out the back door, cross the street and grab some for lunch but here (Montreal, Canada area) $7.77 per lb is great - max size is 1 1/4 lb.    

Two pounders and plus are not readily available, I've heard those are usually shipped over the pacific.  If they are available, they are way over my pay grade.

More appetizing phrase is "cooking" them (or boiling, steaming, grilling) don't you think?    'killing' them is a little 'uncouth' no?  

I get out my waterbath kettle, fill salted water, when boiling drop them in- head first.  Easy peasy.

Had a lively one who's claws I couldn't bring together - must have just come from the gym!  Thought I was going to have to drop him in with the bands on.  (you hang on to the 2 claws with one hand in order to pull the elastics off with your other hand - keeps you from getting a nasty crunch from the 'crusher')
It was like a dog who spreads his four paws and straddles the tub to avoid a bath.


----------



## Kayelle

^^^We are both 
"It was like a dog who spreads his four paws and straddles the tub to avoid a bath."


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Katie H said:


> Our sweet Silly-Sally-Cali-Gal has finally discovered her sleeping "pod" she got for Christmas.  Guess she decided to give it a try after all this time. Here's a picture of her.  This how she is normally many hours of the day.  Well, a kitty girl has to get her 18 hours of sleep.


That pod is so cute, *Katie*! And so is Sally.  Is this something you whipped up, or is it store bought? Also, if you did make it and have time, could you make one for a full-grown person?  Asking for a friend...


----------



## dragnlaw

Cooking Goddess said:


> That pod is so cute, *Katie*! And so is Sally.  Is this something you whipped up, or is it store bought? Also, if you did make it and have time, ...



Ditto...  and 

*could you make one for a full-grown person?  Asking for a friend..*

Ditto, ditto


----------



## Katie H

Cooking Goddess said:


> That pod is so cute, *Katie*! And so is Sally.  Is this something you whipped up, or is it store bought? Also, if you did make it and have time, could you make one for a full-grown person?  Asking for a friend...



No, I didn't make it.  I bought it online but I don't remember where.  Amazon has it and I'm pretty sure I didn't pay Amaon's price for Sally's.

When I went to the studio to see her and Bella this morning Sally, not surprisingly, was in her pod.  She hopped out for a "good morning" and her sweet little body was warm as toast.


----------



## GotGarlic

Kayelle said:


> ^^^We are both [emoji38][emoji38]
> "It was like a dog who spreads his four paws and straddles the tub to avoid a bath."


One of our cats did that at the vet once - she wouldn't get out of the cat carrier and straddled the opening to avoid it  We even turned it completely upside down! Eventually we got her out, but OMG! [emoji38]

Another cat we have now is the opposite. She'll love on anyone. Last time she was at the vet, she purred so loudly, the vet couldn't hear her heartbeat! [emoji813]


----------



## taxlady

I am a happy camper. The HVAC technician just left after giving our AC a thorough exam and cleaning. Nothing broken. It just needed to be cleaned. We will be getting a maintenance contract with this company. Due to the location of the head unit of our "split" AC, it just isn't safe for us to try to take the filter out. It's working great, just in time for a bit of a heat wave. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Now, fingers crossed that they are more reliable than the last company we used. They were supposed to come once a year and clean the filters, but they never phoned for an appointment last year. And it's supposed to be every two months anyways.


----------



## Just Cooking

Great news, taxlady..  

Ross


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Too hot for me, I got sick at work from the heat.  Just got home and turned on the AC, that and a cool shower should set me right.  Just wonder what I'll do when it gets HOT.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*PF*, I hope you feel better soon. I hate the heat (anything over 70, 75 if it's desert dry) but it doesn't make me sick. You take care - your old people need you!



taxlady said:


> I am a happy camper. The HVAC technician just left after giving our AC a thorough exam and cleaning. Nothing broken...


That's great news, *taxy*!  Thank goodness that our A/C had hummed away nicely when we used it last week. (Hope I didn't just jinx us) It looks like today is the last nice summer day for a while - 74 and sunny, dry, with a cool breeze. Starting tomorrow highs are going into the mid 80s, with lows only in the mid 60s, clear through to at least next month!


----------



## LPBeier

Reading all your posts and how you encourage and/or cajole each other. I have missed that. It puts a big smile on my face!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You're just going to have to come around more often, *LP*! That way we can get back to cajoling you, too.


I'm happy that fixing the water leak for the refrigerator was a simple one. I bought the new piece of water line and fittings when I was grocery shopping Friday, Himself installed everything Saturday. Fresh water and ice through the door dispenser works again!  Now if I only hadn't tripped over the rolled up area rug, fallen hard, and jammed my toe, my big toe might not be pretty shades of purple and green right now. Ouchie!


----------



## taxlady

Glad your ice maker is working again.

About the toe, (((hugs))). Don't have done that. Do you know if it's broken?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks for the hug. It seems to be just the toenail. Nothing else hurts when I wiggle my toe or press down anywhere else other than the nail. It's the prettiest shade of mauve. Maybe I should buy a bottle of polish in that color and do the rest of the nails?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*BIG smile!*

I just can't tell you all how thrilled I've been with Himself's reaction to his cataract surgery. He was pretty hesitant about it going in (who wouldn't be worried with someone cutting into their eye?), but now he's wandering around like a teenage girl who just got an autograph from her favorite member in her #1 Teenage Boy Band group! I'm tickled pink that he's so happy. He just came in from the front porch wearing his sleep shorts and a ratty t-shirt (good thing the neighbors go to be early) chortling about how small of stars he can now see clearly - even though he still has his patch over the eye! BTW, his eye patch is perforated metal. 

One thing for sure - come a month from now I won't be holding my breath when we're out driving around at night. He's been a little challenged when driving at night if the lights and painted lines weren't just right.


----------



## taxlady

Glad to read that CG. I may be looking at cataract surgery soon. 

It's not that my cataracts are past the tiny stage. It's that my glaucoma might be improved by cataract surgery. I'm finding this all very stressful. Cataract surgery may be fairly straightforward for most people, but it's much more complex when someone has glaucoma. In fact, when my ophthalmologist started getting insistent, I asked for a second opinion. He promptly gave me a referral to a clinic that has glaucoma and cataract specialists. Well, that was just before the lockdown. I never heard from the clinic. I recently went for another appointment with my ophthalmologist and got another referral. This time, I got an appointment, for October. It scares the heck out of me, especially because of the pandemic. Well, I'll have to see what they say.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*taxy*, I remember you recently having problems with getting comfortable drops for your glaucoma. I hope that's all straightened out.

I'm surprised at how Himself handled the whole episode. He doesn't like anyone touching or being near his eyes - not even himself. I can understand that because I was that way, but after wearing contacts for a while I adapted. He also has been hiding almost all the time since we went into lock down. He will go through the drive-through at the pharmacy, and he does do the contactless pick-up for our take-out meals. That's it. So even going to the hospital and doctor's offices had him freaked. We were both very pleased with the ultra care all the facilities around here are taking to keep everyone safe. He felt comfortable enough that we went out to eat after his check-up this morning.  I tell ya, that felt very odd...


----------



## taxlady

CG, I was comfortable at the office that does the tests. I was less comfortable at the ophthalmologist's office. The waiting room kept getting fuller and fuller. We were still probably far enough apart and everyone was wearing a mask, but there was one lady wearing hers dick nose style and a young man who only bothered to tie his mask at the top. I really didn't like waiting about an hour and a half in that room. After five days, I had a coughing fit and got all panicked. It's now been over two weeks with no other symptoms, so I'm feeling a lot better about that.


----------



## taxlady

I haven't driven my car in a long time. It needed to be checked out and have maintenance and repairs done. It was a big stress item for me. Last week, I finally called Swedish Auto (the garage I have been using for Volvos since 2002). The car "lives" in the underground garage of our condo association. Even a small tow truck can't get in there, so it's always an adventure getting the car out of the garage when the battery is dead. Also, getting the car back to my place was going to be an issue. I haven't driven for a while. Swedish Auto is in town. To drive home, I would have to get on the autoroute (Quebecois for freeway) almost right away. I'm not up for getting onto the autoroute in the city before I practice driving a bit. I really want to practice near home and see how much practice I feel I need. Then, I will start with short trips on the autoroute.

Well, the car got picked up on Saturday. Stirling had to help the tow truck driver push the car to the garage door, so he could hook her up.

Today I got a call from Manuel at Swedish Auto. The car is in pretty good shape. There is a repair that needs to be done sooner rather than later, oil change, new battery, clean out the rims and tires, and put new tire valves. But, it looks like I will have my car back and in good shape this week. They said they will figure out how to drive the car to my place. It's about 25 km (~15 miles) away and in the suburbs. I think one of the people who works at Swedish Auto lives not that far from me. 

Anyhoo, I'm happy and excited and nervous. Having a functioning car will make a lot of stuff much easier.


----------



## taxlady

I have my car. She's clean. She's repaired. I drove around for 10 - 15 minutes.


----------



## Just Cooking

Yayyyy!!! 

Ross


----------



## Kayelle

Ahh Haaa, I found the answer to what's going on by playing detective. 

I'm really happy for you *Taxi..*..there's nothing more freeing than having your own wheels whenever the mood suits you. Congratulations!

I sincerely hope I'm capable of driving safely for the rest of my life. I have a durn good record as I've been driving since 1959 without a moving violation or accident.
I sure wasn't perfect, but the law wasn't watching.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle, it's not just a question of having my own wheels. Stirling doesn't drive. He never learned. So, there was no getting out as safely as I like. That's why I haven't been ordering online for curbside pickup.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

taxlady said:


> I have my car. She's clean. She's repaired. I drove around for 10 - 15 minutes.


I read that with the voice of a teen-age *taxy* getting her learner's permit.  Like *Kayelle* said, nothing like knowing you have your own wheels to use when you want them. Maybe you need to plan a "color ride" for you and Stirling to enjoy the autumn leaves changing.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I'm going to get to hear baseball in October! The Cleveland Indians just clinched a spot in the playoffs. Don't know how deep they'll go, but no baseball is like October baseball.

It sure would be nice to see my team win the World Series before I die...


----------



## Kayelle

taxlady said:


> Kayelle, it's not just a question of having my own wheels. Stirling doesn't drive. He never learned. So, there was no getting out as safely as I like. That's why I haven't been ordering online for curbside pickup.


In these trying times it's cathartic to be able to take control of what we can change in our personal lives. Not to sound too clinical, you are changing what you can for the better, and leaving what's unchangeable behind.
Good on you my friend.


----------



## taxlady

Kayelle said:


> In these trying times it's cathartic to be able to take control of what we can change in our personal lives. Not to sound too clinical, you are changing what you can for the better, and leaving what's unchangeable behind.
> Good on you my friend.



Thanks

This will likely make my current situation easier.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> In these trying times it's cathartic to be able to take control of what we can change in our personal lives...



I recently read this comment in a Southern Living article that pretty much sums up my new philosophy on life: "Is this a problem I can solve?" If the answer is no, I try really hard to just let it go. It's not easy, but I'm getting better.


----------



## Kathleen

Cooking Goddess said:


> I recently read this comment in a Southern Living article that pretty much sums up my new philosophy on life: "Is this a problem I can solve?" If the answer is no, I try really hard to just let it go. It's not easy, but I'm getting better.



I have been striving to do this for years...  I'm also getting better but I have a long ways to go.


----------



## taxlady

I found out that the store I have been ordering groceries from for years has Danish Butter Cookies. I was a little bit skeptical, because they are a store brand. But, I enlarged the picture of the tin of cookies and it says "Made in Denmark". I bought some. They don't have any soy and they are exactly as they should be. They were even on special.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMc3XDOy3AY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMc3XDOy3AY&feature=youtu.be


He's so smitten with her [emoji6] Cute.


----------



## Just Cooking

That is nice.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Bluebirds!


----------



## Kathleen

Cooking Goddess said:


> Bluebirds!View attachment 44670



Gorgeous!  My mother loved bluebirds.  Grandma loved cardinals.  Both remind me of each one when I see them.  Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

I just have to share this with y'all :

My phone ran, which it rarely does, and when I looked at the caller id, it was a number that was not recognized,
FROM HAWAII!!! 

I answered in the Hawaiian language, 
"Aloha"
Hello

no response

"Pehea oe?"
How are you? 
(I'll do this when I don't know the number and want to freak-out the robo-call center)
.
.
.
Finally:
HELLO, ALOHA! MAIKAI!  I'm well ... 

It was a private company in Honolulu that wanted to do a Customer Service Survey on a call that I had made to our BC/BS back home ... 

Folks back there are so incredibly nice, I miss home


----------



## Cooking Goddess

OMG, the Cleveland Browns are in the playoffs!  [emoji44] It's been forever, and today's game was pretty-ugly, but they're in. Can't wait until next game.


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> OMG, the Cleveland Browns are in the playoffs!  [emoji44] It's been forever, and today's game was pretty-ugly, but they're in. Can't wait until next game.



...and the Patriots are NOT in the playoffs! Now I have to wait an extra month before the baseball season starts.

The whole world is upside down.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Well, *Andy*, I'm kinda enjoying the view from here right now. 

Between the rematch of Browns-Steelers next weekend, and then the college championship game a week from Monday with the Buckeyes facing off against 'Bama, I'm not thinking baseball just yet.  Well, not as much about baseball, actually.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been using this pic of a blue-footed booby for my phone's lock screen for a couple of weeks. Never fails to bring a smile to my face.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Cooking Goddess said:


> I've been using this pic of a blue-footed booby for my phone's lock screen for a couple of weeks. Never fails to bring a smile to my face.
> 
> View attachment 44964



That is my Dad's favorite picture!


----------



## taxlady

There is blue footed booby footage in this short video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGdVSvsiaOk


----------



## Just Cooking

taxlady said:


> There is blue footed booby footage in this short video.



That should make anyone smile.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

CG - Instant grin! 

Taxy - yup, yup, yup!


----------



## Kathleen

CG - I love that photo!

Taxy - I could watch that all day!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

A friend of ours emailed this to us.
We both got a pretty good giggle.
We gave each other a kiss and said :

A group of women were at a seminar on how to live in a loving relationship with their husbands. The women were asked, "How many of you love your husband?"   All the women raised their hands.

 Then they were asked, "When was the last time you told your husband you loved him?"   Some women answered today, a few yesterday, and some couldn't remember.   The women were then told to take out their cell phones and text their husband the following: "I love you, sweetheart." 

 Next, the women were instructed to exchange phones with another woman and read aloud the text message they received in response to their message. 

Below are 12 hilarious replies. If you have been married for quite a while, you understand that these replies are a sign of true love....who else would reply in such a succinct and honest way?  

1. Who the hell is this?  

2. Eh, mother of my children, are you sick or what?  

3. Yeah, and I love you too. What's wrong?  

4. What now? Did you wreck the car again?  

5. I don't understand what you mean?  

6. What the hell did you do now?  

8. Don't beat about the bush; just tell me how much you need?  

9. Am I dreaming?  

10. If you don't tell me who this message is actually for, someone will die.  

11. I thought we agreed you wouldn't drink during the day.  

12. Your mother is coming to stay with us, isn't she?

We tell each other everyday "I love you"


----------



## Kathleen

LOL!


----------



## bbqcoder

Cooking Goddess said:


> OMG, the Cleveland Browns are in the playoffs!  [emoji44] It's been forever, and today's game was pretty-ugly, but they're in. Can't wait until next game.



Very disappointing game against the Chiefs. That fumble into the end zone killed them. I’m rooting for the Bills and Bucs to meet in the SB.


----------



## LPBeier

Something Lucky Trim shared!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

bbqcoder said:


> Very disappointing game against the Chiefs. That fumble into the end zone killed them. I’m rooting for the Bills and Bucs to meet in the SB.


The fumble that might have been a helmet-to-helmet penalty against the Chiefs has a ref been in a different position. Split milk.

I'm on the other side of a Super Bowl match-up: I would like to see Bills vs Packers. I have a friend who is a serious Bills fan (she cheers Browns when we play, I cheer for her Bills when they play) and I'd like to see "Rogers" end up with some hardware. As a non-Patriots fan, I have so had my fill of Brady. And I had my fill of Bill before he was unceremoniously cut by the Browns as they moved to Baltimore. All you have to say to a Browns fan is "Kosar" and you can see the veins in their neck.  After this past season, I'd say that Belichick has "diminishing skills".

BTW, it's good to see you back here at DC. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## taxlady

I just saw this:







Here's the article that goes with the picture:

Geologist Finds Rare Formation Inside Rock That Looks Exactly Like Cookie Monster on Sesame Street


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I just saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the article that goes with the picture:
> 
> Geologist Finds Rare Formation Inside Rock That Looks Exactly Like Cookie Monster on Sesame Street


So cute! [emoji16] I saw that a few days ago on Facebook - it's fun to see it again.


----------



## taxlady

GotGarlic said:


> So cute! [emoji16] I saw that a few days ago on Facebook - it's fun to see it again.



That's where I saw it. 

Looking at it some more, I think someone took a slice out of the middle.


----------



## GotGarlic

Oh, I see what you mean. Maybe the finder made a necklace with it.


----------



## dragnlaw

Go and look for it on Ebay!


----------



## Kathleen

I struggle to find ideas for gifts for my father.  He is getting up in years, and has very few interests or hobbies.  There are only so many CDs, cookies, gift cards, etc. that he can use.  I found this!  He is often homesick for "home."  Though he was born and raised in Kentucky, he lived in Indiana for many years....and Father's Day is coming.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

This is cool! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Rqje5Hz9A


----------



## Andy M.

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> This is cool!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Rqje5Hz9A



That is so cool!


----------



## taxlady

That is very cool. I have so many questions. Is that a prototype? Is it special effects? Is VW actually working on this? Do they have a timeframe for bringing this to market? How vehicle regulations have to change? Traffic regulations? Driving licenses?


----------



## taxlady

taxlady said:


> That is very cool. I have so many questions. Is that a prototype? Is it special effects? Is VW actually working on this? Do they have a timeframe for bringing this to market? How vehicle regulations have to change? Traffic regulations? Driving licenses?



A friend found this article on Snopes: Volkswagen’s Levitating Car


----------



## Cooking Goddess

The sun is shining. The birds are singing. When I got out of bed and took a breath, it worked. All glorious! And then this:


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

The last thing that made me smile, 
cry and fill my heart with great joy, 
was after 15 long months I was able 
to go to see me Mother.
When I walked in her door and we just hugged and hugged and hugged, 
that was the first time in my ENTIRE life that I have been away from her
THAT LONG!  My husband and I built a home on my parents property
and we saw them everyday, not to mention that I lived there since
I was 5 years old! 

I was thrilled to be able to take my Mom out to lunch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Dq_7PeKUdo

She has been in total lockdown at her Senior Living Community
not long after we left back in December 2019!!! 

We plan on going back every 2-3 months for the foreseeable future!!! 

Oh, and we had a great meal too at The Gateway Restaurant & Lodge in Three Rivers California, the Gateway to Sequoia National Park.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*K-Girl*, I am so happy for you! I was wondering why you have been quiet here lately. Looks like you were properly distracted catching up on missed time with your Mom. Nice way to disappear. 

I can't wait until Himself and I are both fully vaccinated. He's a little over a week ahead of me in the schedule, getting his first shot next week Tuesday. My first isn't until the following week Thursday. By the time we're both done and properly "aged", we could travel to OH for Mother's Day!  Except that I have a much-needed dental check-up appointment on May 17th. This Covid thing got their schedules all messed up; it will be 14 months between check-ups.


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy for you, *Kgirl.* Its been a long, stressful year.  

Ross


----------



## taxlady

Yay Kgirl. That sounds like you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mahalo, thanks guys.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

*sigh*
I miss my Mom already!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

While going through email earlier today, I saw a notification that Loverly's gentleman friend had sent me a message through Facebook. I don't have (or want) Messenger on either my phone or tablet, so I figured it was something nice about her since it's Mothers' Day. Finally got around to firing up the laptop about a half hour ago, and read that he asked her to marry him! THAT was pretty exciting! It's pretty special when someone you aren't related to (yet, apparently) tells you that your kid is his favorite person in his life.  We think she's pretty special, too.


----------



## GotGarlic

Congratulations, CG! That is a very special mother's day gift! [emoji813]


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, *GG*. It's definitely nicer than flowers or candy. Now we REALLY need to get out butts back home. Once they're hitched I'll become an instant grandma to three.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Congratulations Instant Grandma!


----------



## taxlady

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Congratulations Instant Grandma!



What PF said.


----------



## dragnlaw

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Congratulations Instant Grandma!



Me three!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, ladies. I always figured I could ease in to grandma-hood if I got the chance. Now I'll have to jump in with both feet - shod in running shoes, with as active as the two younger ones are. 


Now it's our son who has me smiling. As many of you know, Goober does a lot of photography. He was recently interviewed by the local Akron PBS community show host. A slideshow displays many of his photos while Goober talks about photography and art. If you find yourself with about six or seven minutes and are asking yourself "now what can I do?", you could always watch his segment. It's the first in the line-up, starting at about the 0:47 mark on the counter.

*Around Akron with Blue Green*


----------



## taxlady

CG, nice video


----------



## Just Cooking

GG. I love talent. Thank you for sharing.  

Ross


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks guys! Ross, I love talent, too. After his Christmas visit during sophomore year of college, I mentioned to Goober that he should switch his major from physics to photography. He pooh-poohed it and said that taking pictures was just a hobby. If only he had listened...


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> While going through email earlier today, I saw a notification that Loverly's gentleman friend had sent me a message through Facebook...and read that he asked her to marry him...



Here's a picture of, as Loverly's fiance put it, of "the ring and the angel".


----------



## Just Cooking

Cooking Goddess said:


> Here's a picture of, as Loverly's fiance put it, of "the ring and the angel".
> 
> View attachment 46951



A photo to treasure.  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

lol, ditto!


----------



## Farmer Jon

It was out birthdays last week so we treated ourselves to a fancy restaurant. The food was awesome but I don't understand why the more expensive a place is the smaller the portion.


----------



## Just Cooking

Happy Birthdays..  

Ross


----------



## dragnlaw

Happy Birthday to you both! 

Awesome meals   - and yes, 

I heartily agree, more expensive the less you get.


----------



## pepperhead212

Happy Birthday to both of you Farmer Jon!  Glad you had such a great day together.


----------



## Andy M.

Happy Birthday to both of you.


----------



## taxlady

Happy Birthday Farmer Jon and wife. Those meals look good. What did you have?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Happy birthdays to you and your wife, Farmer Jon!


----------



## Farmer Jon

I had
sous vide confit with black currant sauce Jen had duck breast. It was delicious


----------



## Cooking Goddess

*Love "my" birdies!*

Since I spend way too much time standing at the kitchen sink and counter area, I have a large spread of bird feeders outside the window. From there I can watch all kinds of birds - and the ever-present furry squirrels that love hanging from the feeders.  While prepping ingredients for tonight's dinner, I had a male American Goldfinch fly up to the window, probably less than six inches from the glass! It wasn't like he didn't register "danger" and flew quickly. Instead, he moved slowly and carefully, and then hovered in place and just looked at...me? Or his reflection? I like to think that it was his way to thank me for the daily buffet I set out for him and his feather friends. Either way, it was pretty neat!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I suppose I should be annoyed, but chipmunks are so cute! Voracious eater, though.


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> I suppose I should be annoyed, but chipmunks are so cute! Voracious eater, though.
> View attachment 47450View attachment 47451



Smart little bugger, eh. And yes, too cute.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

You that know me know that I like to gift people with food. When new neighbors move into the neighborhood, I usually go to their house to introduce myself bearing a food gift. Mostly a baked good, sometimes a meal. Depends on my time and energy level.

Fast forward to now. As I'm running my garage sale, the neighbor guy catty-corner from our house wanders in to look. About five minutes later his "boss" (his word, not mine  ) come in behind him. While this couple is looking around, we're all chatting about neighborly things. Steve suddenly mentions me showing up at their door a few days after they had moved in, gift of scones in hand. SCONES from nine years ago, and he still remembers! He said that I was the only neighbor who made a point of going over to introduce myself, no less bring a token of welcome. I'm surprised he didn't remember what flavor(s)! 

Little gestures of kindness stick with people for a long time. Just like Josie1945's signature says, "Practice Random Acts of Kindness ( RAK ) Makes you feel great too".

When I finally get time to bake scones, I'm pretty sure I'll be taking a couple of them over to Steve and Joy's...


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Cooking Goddess said:


> You that know me know that I like to gift people with food. When new neighbors move into the neighborhood, I usually go to their house to introduce myself bearing a food gift. Mostly a baked good, sometimes a meal. Depends on my time and energy level.
> 
> Fast forward to now. As I'm running my garage sale, the neighbor guy catty-corner from our house wanders in to look. About five minutes later his "boss" (his word, not mine  ) come in behind him. While this couple is looking around, we're all chatting about neighborly things. Steve suddenly mentions me showing up at their door a few days after they had moved in, gift of scones in hand. SCONES from nine years ago, and he still remembers! He said that I was the only neighbor who made a point of going over to introduce myself, no less bring a token of welcome. I'm surprised he didn't remember what flavor(s)!
> 
> Little gestures of kindness stick with people for a long time. Just like Josie1945's signature says, "Practice Random Acts of Kindness ( RAK ) Makes you feel great too".
> 
> When I finally get time to bake scones, I'm pretty sure I'll be taking a couple of them over to Steve and Joy's...




Isn't great to know that folks remember your RAK's?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Himself had a dentist appointment yesterday. Doc appointments are about the only time he's out without me tagging along. He came home with a bunch of mini carnations and a tray of hot cross buns, both early Valentine gifts. [emoji3590] When he worked, he would pick flowers up on his way home on V-Day. I'd tell him it was the wrong time to buy them and surprise flowers on a non-holiday would be sweeter.  I thought it was so sweet he thought of it.


----------



## Katie H

We are in the middle of an ice/snow storm and the environment is about as gloomy as it can get.  Except for...

I looked out into our icy- and snow-covered trees and yard and saw many, many beautiful male cardinals on the trees and on the ground.

It was a beautiful sight and gave some lovely color and brightness to the otherwise ugly gloomy view.

They seemed so much more vibrant than normal and I whished I could have gotten a photo of them, but as soon as I approached they flew away.

They'll just have to be a beautiful memory.

Put an appreciative smile on my face.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Loverly called us tonight to tell us she got a promotion at work! She's now an assistant store manager. She'll be going back to her original Lowe's store where she started working part time - as a garden center seasonal employee. She started that job about a decade ago. Pretty long "season".


----------



## taxlady

Cooking Goddess said:


> Loverly called us tonight to tell us she got a promotion at work! She's now an assistant store manager. She'll be going back to her original Lowe's store where she started working part time - as a garden center seasonal employee. She started that job about a decade ago. Pretty long "season".



w00t!


----------



## Andy M.

Cooking Goddess said:


> Loverly called us tonight to tell us she got a promotion at work! She's now an assistant store manager. She'll be going back to her original Lowe's store where she started working part time - as a garden center seasonal employee. She started that job about a decade ago. Pretty long "season".



That's wonderful.


----------



## dragnlaw

Good for her!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, guys! She got the call while she was driving to her current store to start her day. Said she almost drove off the road when her new boss told her her new rate of pay. She was not expecting that big of a jump. Comes at a good time, though - the kids are both needing braces. Money in-money out.


----------



## GotGarlic

Congratulations to Loverly! [emoji253]


----------



## dragnlaw

Pay raise is even better news!  So often a promotion in retail does not really mean much of a raise.


----------



## Marlingardener

Last thing that made me smile? This morning while I was potting up herbs, Timi the cat jumped up on the shelf and butted me with her head (cats have remarkably hard heads). I love that cat, and she always makes me smile!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I saw a little bumper sticker on a car window that said "Don't be eye candy, be soul food". I like that suggestion a lot!


----------



## Beachgirl

A birthday greeting from this site showed up today!    Thank you!


----------



## Katie H

What made me smile...My lunch today.

One of my favorite things is "gravy bread," which is bread slathered with warm gravy.

Yep, that's what I had today and haven't enjoyed it in ages.  Oh, so, yummy!


----------



## dragnlaw

Beachgirl said:


> A birthday greeting from this site showed up today!    Thank you!



Well, a Happy Delated Birthday Wishes for you!  Hope your day was Grrreat!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I've been sitting on the porch while eating supper and listening to "Marketplace" and just saw my first two hummingbirds of the season! No photo because they flew by fast - one was chasing the other. Playing tag, perhaps?


----------



## Marlingardener

The last thing that made me smile was all the kind responses to my request for budget meals. Your recipes and ideas will make a lot of people smile!


----------



## dragnlaw

Listening to the woodpeckers going like crazy gobbling up all the ants released from the fallen goliath. 

plus hoping the 10 racoons that had been nesting inside the trunk will relocate a little bit further away.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I was going to say watching a deer graze in our backyard 

but then my baseball team, the Cleveland (Kinder)Guardians, won their division and will be in the playoffs this year! As young and inexperienced as they are, I figured the best they would do was 80-82.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Our adorable daughter married a wonderful man today - and we became instant grandparents to boot! Boot(s) were also Loverly's wedding shoes.  She is her own woman!


----------



## GotGarlic

Cooking Goddess said:


> Our adorable daughter married a wonderful man today - and we became instant grandparents to boot! Boot(s) were also Loverly's wedding shoes.  She is her own woman!
> View attachment 62140


Congratulations! Wishing them a lifetime of love and happiness! She and himself look wonderful! ♥


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Thanks, * GG*! Himself and I were grinning ear to ear because of the happiness. No tears from us. Loverly's bestest friend's daughter escorted me down the aisle and, apparently, was my designated cryer. Poor Samantha couldn't stop herself and walked around all evening red-eyed.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

@Cooking Goddess , wow, Himself sure cleans up pretty good!
What was your dress like? 
And Loverly, you make a gorgeous Bride, all the best to you and your guy.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

@Kaneohegirlinaz, I just realized that I never told you about my "dress". I bought it in MA before we left. A few days after getting to OH, I hung it up to steam the wrinkles out...and realized I had bought the wrong (e.g.: too small) one that I had tried on.  I could not find the same dress in OH, nor could I find a dress that I liked. SO many were black - and I wasn't wearing black since I really like my new SIL! I ended up wearing my black dress slacks that I brought along "just in case" and found a lovely sheer floral blouse with a matching satin camisole in peach. I wasn't too concerned about what I was wearing - if anyone commented negatively I was going to tell them to quit looking at me and gaze on the bride's loveliness.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

AWWWWW, that's wonderful @Cooking Goddess I'm sure you looking beautiful!
And again, all the best to Loverly and her Guy.
Oh, and I forgot, you're now a Grandmother!  What do the kids call you?  I like Gigi myself or Mimi.
So happy for you all dear, truly.


----------



## Katie H

All afternoon the sun has created an icy "shell" on the snow in the yard.  I just glimpsed out of one of my studio windows to see a squirrel go barreling across the yard to make its way up the big oak tree near the driveway.

Oops!  Ice-covered snow, no gripshion and a head-whacking into an oak tree.

Squirrel, "I meant that!  I meant that!"

I'm still laughing


----------



## KatyCooks

I guess this might start as something sombre, but I walked past my parent's gravesite this morning and felt uncharacteristically sad.   Talking to my very best friends, who have also lost their parents, and realising how lucky I am to have such good friends.  That made me smile.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

@KatyCooks, sending you an internet (hug). It's good to have friends who can lighten your sorrows.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I just found out what I can expect for Valentine's Day this year. Cleveland Guardians pitchers and catchers report to spring training.   37 days till baseball!


----------



## Marlingardener

Our cat, Timi, who discovered how interesting the floor dust mop is. She looked at it, pawed it a bit, and then decided I had a "toy on a stick" and played hop on, hop off until she tired of the game. Cats can always make you laugh, unless they make you scream!


----------

